# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  What little pesties did you bowl over today?

## Dundee

My first one was a rat that succumnd too bait good job :ORLY: 

Next was a friggen magpie that swooped me multiple times this week so today I was armed again and got the attacker :Cool: 

And not long after the magpie I pulled off a great shot on a crow :Omg: I rekon 50mtres with the .22 lr model 14p stirling.

Then i saw mum rabbit and two little ones,so i never took the shot. Will wait to they are bigger for the oven :Grin:

----------


## SIKAHUNTER

got me a blowie with one of those electric tennis rachet thingis, love the crack and sparks they make....the smell if you fry 'em too long is not so good

----------


## kiwijames

> got me a blowie with one of those electric tennis rachet thingis, love the crack and sparks they make....the smell if you fry 'em too long is not so good


Fuck those things are funny. I had to stock up at Briscoes on them as I'll burn through a few every summer and that smell just means you're doin it right. Fry fukka FRY!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Fuck those things are funny. I had to stock up at Briscoes on them as I'll burn through a few every summer and that smell just means you're doin it right. Fry fukka FRY!!


 :Thumbsup:  I always break the handle off them, must be a ruff cu........ they can give you (or someone else :Wink:  a surprising belt :Grin:

----------


## kiwijames

Duct tape keeps em going for a while once snapped. Bit floppy though :Wink:

----------


## sako75

Got one about 4yrs ago  :Cool:  stood on it and broke the handle now it has 2 bits of wood and some duct tape holding it together  :Thumbsup: 
Last summer did a bit too much follow through on the backhand did something to my shoulder that has just come right  :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

Farking Magpies Dundee, I hate the Aussie mongrels.  Shot 37 of them on the farm last summer but the get smart and work out that man with 22 equals death so the piss off when they see that.  In the end I was having to shoot out of the windows of the house to get the little shits.  A couple of weeks back I was coming back from a walk at 5:30 in the morning and I saw I had got a possum in a Timms trap and bugger me there were three of its mates lined up for a turn.  Quick sprint to get the .22 saw those three go to the happy hunting grounds in the sky as well.

----------


## scottrods

too wet in Canty for bunnies just now. Probably drowned loads.

----------


## NZHTR

Not blowing my own trumpet here, but ive got a blowie or two my self in the past ... :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dundee

Seen quiet a few young rabbits around here and its bloody wet,they are living under sheds or by trees where its a little dryer.

Rushy I average about 30 of those magpies a month.
Attachment 2575
Attachment 2576

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya mate!

----------


## veitnamcam

The little pricks are starting to make there presence known around Nelson.
Started seeing them up the lakes district about 10 years ago in low numbers, Now the pricks are in appleby (practically town)

----------


## Rushy

> The little pricks are starting to make there presence known around Nelson.
> Started seeing them up the lakes district about 10 years ago in low numbers, Now the pricks are in appleby (practically town)


Get into them VC, the only good Magpie is a dead Magpie.

----------


## veitnamcam

I would but like my FAL and am not cheeky enough to just shoot them out the window as I drive past :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Trap the buggers! Easy!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## snap & flap

Ive got 2 jack russells that i use for pheasnts 1 was going to town in the kennel about an hr a go so went out to see what was up and the other 1 was standing there with a big rat in its mouth with a look on her face like i did good ah dad the dum ass thing had gone in the kennel and got more than food. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Managed 1 hare last night a nice head shot too.

Tonight I saw another bloody rat but had the .22 so its still alive :Pissed Off: 
But got another hare at the run off....never topped up my mag should of got two :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

Good on you Dundee. I am surprised that there are any pests left around your place.

----------


## RimfireNZ

Took the hilux out with the new mud tyres and new spotlight last night.



A few more of the spoils. I learned you can't even wait 15 minutes before plucking the possums. They get cold fast and the fur gets stuck in real good. Still managed but it was hard.



This fella was making a run for it but stopped long enough to look back at me. I was sitting with the rifle on my knee and hit him right in the head. The 17HMR is a nasty little round when you hit something hard.

----------


## veitnamcam

Good stuff rimfire :Thumbsup: 
 I was going to call you rimmer but I guess I dont know you that well :Grin:  :Wtfsmilie:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

just one tonight,a young one but still up the duff.Just finished eating one before I went out and got another doing the rounds tonight.

----------


## Bushrash

Few of the few dozen wallys we got the other night

----------


## Dundee

Have the wallabies got that far North Bushrash? Or did you go down to Rotorua?

Had possom trapper with me tonight and we saw 5 farkn rats :Sick:   Traps set!!

At run off possom trapper dropped this hare

----------


## Bushrash

> Have the wallabies got that far North Bushrash? Or did you go down to Rotorua?


Yeah down Rotorua way

----------


## Dundee

Shot this bugger with the .22,seems to be heaps around this year

----------


## Rushy

> Shot this bugger with the .22,seems to be heaps around this year
> Attachment 2850


Dundee you should claim that toward the North Island score in the rim fire competition.

----------


## Rushy

> Shot this bugger with the .22,seems to be heaps around this year
> Attachment 2850


Dundee you should claim that toward the North Island score in the rim fire competition.

----------


## Dundee

> Dundee you should claim that toward the North Island score in the rim fire competition.


Yes it would help that dud round fired at the cat target :ORLY:

----------


## EeeBees

Falco caught a mouse in the kitchen last night, does that count? :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Yep good skills Falco :Thumbsup:   I put more bait out for these fricken rats saw 2 last night but not gettin the buggers in the traps :Sick:

----------


## EeeBees

They give me the utmost creeps...I hate them...not so many around here this year, I guess on account of all the rain.

----------


## savagehunter

Me and a couple of the boys got out to get some meat for the mincer.

----------


## Dundee

Good skills savagehunter

----------


## savagehunter

Don't know about how much skill was involved dundee but I really should learn to put a bloody tarp in the back of my truck when I go shooting.  :Slow:

----------


## JayColli

Scenes like that make me miss the south island even more...

----------


## Dundee

Saw three hares tonight on my rounds and on the way back shot two. Only fired two shots,the other hare disappeared into the freezing night :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

OK Dundee, I think it is time you and your dead eye dick boys started to give the rabbits and hares a bit of a chance.  Head shots only from now on mate. Not that I think for a moment that it will change the tally.

----------


## Dundee

No more ducklings for this bastards breakfast.Had some stealth this bugger, only ever saw it for a few seconds each time but he lost the battle.

----------


## Dougie

Good job!

----------


## veitnamcam

The only good cat is a dead cat :Thumbsup: 
Or maybe one with a bell on it and a 90$ registration tag :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

Nothing wrong with a bit of pest control on the Pooks. They bloody well sit on the side of the water troughs and shit in them. Pisses me off.

----------


## Dundee

> OK Dundee, I think it is time you and your dead eye dick boys started to give the rabbits and hares a bit of a chance.  Head shots only from now on mate. Not that I think for a moment that it will change the tally.


Here you go Rushy possom trapper doing a retrieve for me


They don't make very nice photos when the teeth have been knocked out :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

> No more ducklings for this bastards breakfast.Had some stealth this bugger, only ever saw it for a few seconds each time but he lost the battle.Attachment 3208


About time !?............... No   Well done , it looks in poor health so can't have eaten all your ducklings ?

----------


## Dundee

> About time !?............... No   Well done , it looks in poor health so can't have eaten all your ducklings ?


Not too healthy now either :Grin:  :Grin:  Who put the 10 buk bet on it?

----------


## Dundee

Had possom trapper with me again tonight doing the rounds.He was armed with a long bow but the hares didn't stay still long enough.One arrow was sent on the way but me and the .22 were covering the shot and got 3 for the night.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee I haven't seen much of your boys on here lately.  I enjoyed their stories so hope it is just a case of too busy doing school work.

----------


## Bill999

> Had possom trapper with me again tonight doing the rounds.He was armed with a long bow but the hares didn't stay still long enough.One arrow was sent on the way but me and the .22 were covering the shot and got 3 for the night.
> Attachment 3334


Quick theres a cat SHOOT IT!

----------


## Rushy

Nah, its a black cat.  That would be seen as bad luck if you were superstitious.

----------


## Bill999

Bad luck for the cat. gotta prevent him crossing my path somehow, then shoot a rabbit in a grave yard and take its back foot to ballance things out

----------


## Dundee

> Quick theres a cat SHOOT IT!


 :Grin:  :Grin: 

The kids been crook Rushy they'll be back into it soon.

----------


## Rushy

> The kids been crook Rushy they'll be back into it soon.


Dundee that isn't good.  Hope it wasn't the wild cook you fed them.

----------


## Dundee

Na mate the (Man Flu) And Mrs D got it too but hers is bronchitis. Possom trappers better hes making bloody arrows :Omg:

----------


## Dundee

Been out again with possom trapper telling me "wait!!"    The kid wants too shoot one with the bow.The first 3 rabbits I never touched my rifle just to give him a chance but too no avail. :ORLY: 

On the way back from checking stock had another look,saw two and I got em both. :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

Possum Trapper will have to get out there and do some stalking without you and the quad. That boy will be an amazing scout one day...Scribe might have to write a sequil to Dustoff!!!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Possum Trapper will have to get out there and do some stalking without you and the quad. That boy will be an amazing scout one day...Scribe might have to write a sequil to Dustoff!!!


Yeah hes a talented young man. Taught him to skin a rabbit today but the skins were a bit thin for his idea of making a quiver for his arrows. He skinned a big 12 day old calf today that died yesty and is planning on tanning the skin to make a quiver.

Anyway I'm out of here with the rifle lets see what I get tonight.

Have a look at this I put it together a wee while ago        Hare Hunting in New Zealand 0001 - YouTube

Looks like the kids stayn home tonight. Back soon............ :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Got nothing last night but did cure the skin for the lad

----------


## Bill999

kero and bakeing soda?

----------


## Dundee

Yes been a while since I tanned a skin

----------


## Dundee

This is the mid section of the calf that possom trapper skinned.



The part of skin being cured.


Had a wander tonight saw one rat and a hare and the buggers still alive :Sick: They'll keep I will get em :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

Hey burnis place is chocca with hares! i said you will clean them out  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Cool :Cool: Give me the night and I'll cruise around on the quad with the spotlight. Better have a day reccky first too get the layout of the land and the neighbours :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

Sweet ill ask him in the morn see  if hes legit! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Hey burnis place is chocca with hares! i said you will clean them out


Thanks for that Neckshot had a drive by today looked good so went back as promised tonight and holy shit there were a few alright.

Don't think bernies got a problem now :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Now I need a butcher for the morning :Thumbsup:

----------


## Neckshot

fwarkn not wrong :Grin:  hes in wellies s wil be pleased you helped him out.

----------


## Dundee

I got a bit of flack from the local neighbours but once the cops new what was happening all good :Grin:  Got em in the old pig sty if ya wanna give me a hand too butcher tomorrow. Cheers for that tip Neckshot :Thumbsup:

----------


## Neckshot

The cops would of been glad it was you they dont like paper work here!.

----------


## Dundee

The last major cull I did was at the areodrome on ducks and I had too ring every time I started shooting and let them no when i FINISHED
I got sick of the beauracrat bullshit so told the farmer I've saved your crop the rest was up too him. He was happy but the Flying School weren't happy every time they had a meeting the cops were called because I was dealing too the ducks :Pissed Off:

----------


## Neckshot

Oh tell me about it For a small town we have a high number of oxygen theifs dundee.

----------


## Bill999

that seems to be a problem in my town too. 

avoid the mainstreet at 11am on a thursday. it will make you loose hope that this country will ever recover

----------


## Dundee

Got this barsterd this morning!!
Saw  3 tonight there must be a plague :Sick:  :Pissed Off:

----------


## 7mmsaum

Thats a monster !

----------


## Rushy

I think you are right about the plague Dundee.  Where can a man get a few of those live traps?

----------


## Toby

Here you go Rushy, Mouse Trap Rat Traps Live Capture Cage | Trade Me

----------


## Rushy

Cheers Toby. Thanks for that

----------


## Toby

Their might be some cheaper ones just have a look around.

----------


## kiwishoota

Saw mr magpie in a paddock whilst mowing the lawn today, left mower running and sneaked inside to grab the norinco em332 outa the cabinet. Quick look through the mueller scope and bang, sent him a lil federal el cheapo bit of lead. Squawrk, flop, over he goes  :Thumbsup:  Measured out to 82 metres with a 15mph westerly blowing, gotta love those em's  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Went out again as always this time armed with shotty saw two bloody rats never got a shot off :Pissed Off: Got more traps set tonight but those bastards are fast and cunning.Smoked a bunny but was a bit small for a feed so dog tucker.

----------


## Toby

Does that escort give you any shit?

----------


## veitnamcam

Some prick pissed all over the strap on ya shotty!

----------


## Dundee

No I have two Escorts Toby and they are great.

Vietnamcam I spilt my drink when I lay the gun down   (No it wasn't alcohol) :Wink:

----------


## Toby

Oh yeah sweet, are they both pump actions?

----------


## Dundee

Yes

----------


## Dundee

Smoked one of those bloody rats tonight :Grin:  But saw three :Pissed Off:

----------


## Toby

It would be cool if they had little antlers or something, I shoot them normally around duck shooting when by water

----------


## Rushy

> Smoked one of those bloody rats tonight But saw three
> Attachment 3513


The world is a better place for that Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

> Yeah hes a talented young man. Taught him to skin a rabbit today but the skins were a bit thin for his idea of making a quiver for his arrows. He skinned a big 12 day old calf today that died yesty and is planning on tanning the skin to make a quiver.
> 
> Anyway I'm out of here with the rifle lets see what I get tonight.
> 
> Have a look at this I put it together a wee while ago        Hare Hunting in New Zealand 0001 - YouTube
> 
> Looks like the kids stayn home tonight. Back soon............


Wow heres the finished product from the skin :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Is that bow very good?

----------


## Dundee

Its his 3rd one in two weeks Toby so it better be! Ask him I'm no archery expert :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

Righto

----------


## Dundee

Was after a friggen rat :Mouse:  :Mouse:  But this will do!



More rats out there bastards!!

----------


## Dundee

Always looking for vermin but tonight I didn't go searching but on my night duties smoked mr bunny :Grin: 



And I got a rats ass :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Are scientist be able to change DNA in rats to make them grow mini antlers? That would be cool.

----------


## Dundee

> Are scientist be able to change DNA in rats to make them grow mini antlers? That would be cool.


Well the rabbits work

----------


## Toby

Haha, do you keep those rabbits?

----------


## Dundee

You mean my buck rabbit?

----------


## Toby

All your rabbits, do you eat them tan the skins, keep em antlers  :Wink:  I know most people will cry but I tan skins sometimes we normally throw em away or use them as dog food, we have eaten them a couple of times but I prefer venison.

----------


## Dundee

i dont eat skins :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Toby

Damn it, you know what I mean  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

Toby, Dundee eats everything he shoots ( except the possums) and he can even tell you the fifty best ways to use Watties Tomato Sauce.

----------


## Toby

Wait, you put sauce on meat?  :Zomg:

----------


## Dundee

Yeah Toby rabbits and hares a great covered in sauce

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...are-legs-3033/

I don't tan the skins now but I use too.

----------


## Toby

It does look good, Is it nice cold? it looks like that shredded chicken you would use cold in sandwhichs

----------


## Dundee

Yes its primo on sandwiches, takes a while too get the taste for rats tho.

----------


## Rushy

Ha ha ha I've eaten them but there was no sauce around at the time.

----------


## Toby

Next time I go rat busting I will send em your way  :Psmiley:  , When I was 13 and got my slug gun I got given a black lab too and we used to go around the creeks at night time with a head light and she would spook them into the paddock they would sit in cow trots and i would shoot em, came back home one night with 12 big water rats mum and dad gave me a pretty funny look here I was wet with my dog my gun and holding a bunch of rats up in the window, proud as hell. Dont really do that now just shotgun when duckshooting  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

No thanks Toby.  There is a difference between eating something because you enjoy it and eating something because you havent eaten in a while and need the energy.  Someone told me once that rat tastes like pork.  I can tell you that rat tastes like rat.

----------


## Toby

You weren't joking o.O haha I thought you were.

----------


## Dundee

They're better with watties tomotoe sauce too.

----------


## Toby

> They're better with watties tomotoe sauce too.


 :ORLY:

----------


## Toby

Shot a hare tonight with the .22lr, didn't get a pic sorry. I was wondering around the back paddock and my brother came over on his bike then he got off and walked with me and then I saw it running into some blackberry bushs so gave him the gun and told him to empty the mag if it runs out, tin ass got it in one shot although it was the back legs it didn't move anywhere so another shot put it out. Pretty interesting first night home. Skined it and gave it to the dog so she was happy.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Shot a hare tonight with the .22lr, didn't get a pic sorry. I was wondering around the back paddock and my brother came over on his bike then he got off and walked with me and then I saw it running into some blackberry bushs so gave him the gun and *told him to empty the mag if it runs out*, tin ass got it in one shot although it was the back legs it didn't move anywhere so another shot put it out. Pretty interesting first night home. Skined it and gave it to the dog so she was happy.


He would have shot it in the head first time if you told him there was only one in it  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Hi all possom trapper has buggered off for the night and has already used most of the slugs that came with the rifle.

He came home showing off this that he shot high up in a macracarpa tree :Grin: 



Thanks VC the boys have a lot of fun. Sean Dundee has hit a few targets but I think that rifle is married too possom trapper.

Hes bowled a few pesty birds like sparrows and has been spotlighting for rats :Wtfsmilie: 

Hes got a few slugs left and asked me too take him too H&F tomorrow but hes not here so he'll have too wait :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hi all possom trapper has buggered off for the night and has already used most of the slugs that came with the rifle.
> 
> He came home showing off this that he shot high up in a macracarpa tree
> 
> Attachment 3769
> 
> Thanks VC the boys have a lot of fun. Sean Dundee has hit a few targets but I think that rifle is married too possom trapper.
> 
> Hes bowled a few pesty birds like sparrows and has been spotlighting for rats
> ...


Nice :Thumbsup: 
One thing I have found is on birds the flat point wad cutter pellets have more knock down, you can hear them hit and they knock them over. Pointy ones on a chest shot they usually take off and have an engine failer 2-3 sec later. Not good long range(for a slug gun) tho

----------


## Dundee

Cheers will pass that info on :Wink:  Hes gone thru that many pellets wouldn't know which did the damage.

----------


## Rushy

Good to see the boys having fun Dundee.  Good to see magpies dying of lead poisoning too.  Well done PT

----------


## Dundee

Bit of a cruise up the track tonight as river was dirty :Sick: 

Spotted one poor mans mutton.



Put the X hairs right on his head and..................



Went over to retrieve the young buck hare and no blood no hole of impact or exit wound :Grin: 

Must of got a fright :Grin: 



So its hanging on the line till tomorrow when I will skin it and check the carcass out :Have A Nice Day:  

Yip more food thats free!!!

----------


## Neckshot

Did you butt stroke it to make sure mate? :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Will find out tomorrow  if I was smoking the right grain of tobacco or gun powder that burned that bugger :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

Amazing Dundee, must be that your round went in one ear and out the other.

----------


## Dundee

> Amazing Dundee, must be that your round went in one ear and out the other.


It was Neckshot so pretty damn good meat :Psmiley:  :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

Well done mate! I miss you and the famdam and that great bit of knarley land you've got. Keep the pics and reports coming  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Well done mate! I miss you and the famdam and that great bit of knarley land you've got. Keep the pics and reports coming


Catch up soon mate. I see possom trappers on line while at school. Hope you kids went under your desks.That was a good quake.

----------


## Dundee

> Catch up soon mate. I see possom trappers on line while at school. Hope you kids went under your desks.That was a good quake.


Magnitude	2.9
Location	30 km east of Taupo

----------


## Rushy

> Magnitude	2.9
> Location	30 km east of Taupo


That is not all that big. I wouldn't have thought you would feel it being 150 + K's south of there.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee they are saying on the Herald website that it was a 5.2 centred at Tokoroa that made buildings sway in Hawkes Bay.  I used to live in Tokoroa between the age of 6 and 18 and you wouldn't want an earthquake to cause problems at the chlorine plant at the Kinleith mill.

----------


## Dundee

> Dundee they are saying on the Herald website that it was a 5.2 centred at Tokoroa that made buildings sway in Hawkes Bay.  I used to live in Tokoroa between the age of 6 and 18 and you wouldn't want an earthquake to cause problems at the chlorine plant at the Kinleith mill.


I see that Rushy heres the details      Public Id: 2012p778388
NZDT: Monday, October 15 2012 at 1:05:36 pm
Intensity: light
Depth: 195 km
Magnitude: 5.2
Location:  15 km south-east of Tokoroa      that one in Taupo was 5 minutes later so this would be the one but its still a bloody long way from here.And was a good shake

----------


## Rushy

Yes but 5.2 is shit loads bigger than 2.9.  There are lots of old concrete dams on the Waikato that would have been bloody close to that epicentre (Ohakuri, Atiamuri, Whakamaru, Mangakino etc).  Hope your younguns did the drop cover hold thing well.

----------


## Dougie

Didn't feel a thing here.

----------


## PerazziSC3

i felt it in wellington, chair got its boogy on....

----------


## Dundee

> Yes but 5.2 is shit loads bigger than 2.9.  There are lots of old concrete dams on the Waikato that would have been bloody close to that epicentre (Ohakuri, Atiamuri, Whakamaru, Mangakino etc).  Hope your younguns did the drop cover hold thing well.


He was online as it hit and didn't feel a thing. The earth moved here thou.  Back too the subject might just keep the backsteaks and back legs of the hare.

A bit bruised around the Neckshot :XD:

----------


## Dougie

Yum!!! Gotta get me some more hare asap!!

EDIT I love that gamey flavour eh...and after chopping up all that meat from the stag, a hare will be a piece of piss!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Yum!!! Gotta get me some more hare asap!!
> 
> EDIT I love that gamey flavour eh...and after chopping up all that meat from the stag, a hare will be a piece of piss!


Possom trapper went for a wander the other day and counted 23 hares.
We went up the track tonight with slug gun and back up me took the .22 and we saw two but no chance of a shot.
Been having probs with pestie starlings nesting in roller door of vat stand,so I've been changing from .22 too shotty now and then and I managed to drop one with the .22 into the gum trees but these buggers work in teams.
There were two more dumping nearly a hay bale a day coming in,got one with the shotty yesty.
More mess in there today so I set a leg hold trap in the roller door and get back from the river tonight and Possom trapper said I got one so he disposed of it with VC's rifle. The tall bugger couldn't reset it tho as I wanted the most sensitive trap too kill these pests and it was a mission itself on setting a leg hold trap loaded and placing in the roller door.I dropped it twice tonight still got fingers but will set it tomorrow. :Omg:

----------


## Dougie

What are the birds doing to the feed?

----------


## Dundee

> What are the birds doing to the feed?


Its not a feed problem Dougie but the milk company have issues about nests around the milk supply.

Don't think you would like milk with bird shit or hay in your coffee.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Possom trapper went for a wander the other day and counted 23 hares.
> We went up the track tonight with slug gun and back up me took the .22 and we saw two but no chance of a shot.
> Been having probs with pestie starlings nesting in roller door of vat stand,so I've been changing from .22 too shotty now and then and I managed to drop one with the .22 into the gum trees but these buggers work in teams.
> There were two more dumping nearly a hay bale a day coming in,got one with the shotty yesty.
> More mess in there today so I set a leg hold trap in the roller door and get back from the river tonight and Possom trapper said I got one so he disposed of it with VC's rifle. The tall bugger couldn't reset it tho as I wanted the most sensitive trap too kill these pests and it was a mission itself on setting a leg hold trap loaded and placing in the roller door.I dropped it twice tonight still got fingers but will set it tomorrow.


When I was 6 I was given a wornout already bsa slug gun and told to shoot every bloody starling on the place.(well before the pc brigade)They used to nest in the shed and shit all over the machinery and workbenches.
I was given strict instructions not to shoot any fantails/tuis/pigions(and when i say strict my old man was not to be disobeyed :Grin: )
They used to land in a plum tree before ducking in and out of the sheds building nests/feeding young.
Naturally they were very flighty after a while and one evening I lined up a Starling in that plum tree at a fair old range and knocked it down.I was stoked till I went to pick it up, and discovered it was a tui :Oh Noes:  I actually cried im not ashamed to say(hey I was 6) and gave it a proper burial. It was facing away and looked like a Starling.
I told my Dad when he come home from his weeks work away fully expecting to go cut myself a switch(im not kidding) and instead he said "youv learnt a valuable lesson boy,Identify your target". Its stuck with me ever since. Both the fact that I killed a beautiful creature I never wanted to harm.And those calm words when I expected a hiding.

----------


## Rushy

VC your dad sounds like mine.  Was quick to pull out the discipline but had a great deal of wisdom that at times surprised when you were expecting a clip on the ear.  Shame about the Tui but that lesson has served you well through your lifetime.

----------


## possum trapper

> Nice
> One thing I have found is on birds the flat point wad cutter pellets have more knock down, you can hear them hit and they knock them over. Pointy ones on a chest shot they usually take off and have an engine failer 2-3 sec later. Not good long range(for a slug gun) tho


What are the best slugs to use for rabbit,hare and possum shooting?

----------


## Toby

Back in my days  :Psmiley:  haha I used dome heads for everything, I got them from Guncity as local shop didn't sell em, they were Gamo ones they seemed to be awesome in my .22 air rifle.

----------


## Kscott

> What are the best slugs to use for rabbit,hare and possum shooting?


I use Air Arms Diablo pellets picked up from Youngs Air Guns. Super accurate and heavy enough to knock the buggers down providing I do my part (not hit them in the foot). Air rifles are just like regular rifles, you'll need to spend some time testing pellets till you find the one your rifle likes, plus plenty of trigger time for technique and accuracy.

----------


## veitnamcam

I used any of the pointy lead ones for rabbits an hares

----------


## 7mmsaum

I used the Promethus slugs with the alloy pointed tip and the black delrin plastic skirt in a Weirauch HW or HK 80/90.   Heavy bloody thing but accurate.

Id like to use an air rifle with the Theoban gas ram in it.  Those heave springs just destroyed scopes with their two way recoil.

----------


## Toby

A pigeon I got today

----------


## Rushy

Well done Toby.  Did you get it from out the hospital window while the nurses weren't watching or are you back home now?

----------


## Toby

I have been home since last Friday  :Have A Nice Day:  go back on the 28th.

----------


## Rushy

> I have been home since last Friday  go back on the 28th.


How is the treatment going Toby?

----------


## Toby

Pretty good I think, there was a little problem with the chemo and my liver but liver sorted its shit out and started going good again.

----------


## Rushy

> Pretty good I think, there was a little problem with the chemo and my liver but liver sorted its shit out and started going good again.


That is really great to hear Toby.  It is fortunate that you are young and your body is still resilient.  Hope you get back hunting a bit more than pigeons soon.  I am sure that a good stag would take your mind off things for a while

----------


## Toby

Yeah this years roar was pretty slack didn't even get anything but did come close to seeing a stag. heard a few. hopefully next year. Treatment should be over by march I hope.

----------


## Toby

Some mynas shot at 50m

----------


## Dundee

Wicked scope toby,what size?

----------


## Neckshot

were they disturbing the peace on the play gym.......bastards shotem all mate bring the darkness on those birds.

----------


## Toby

The maize paddock I shoot in has just been rolled waiting for it to be seeded then there will be alot more, 270m is the longest shot I have taken of course I miss but im getting close I see the dust cloud come up right next to this pigeon I shot at. its a 3-9X50 cheap scope of trademe but it works fine alot better then I thought it would.

----------


## Dundee

> The maize paddock I shoot in has just been rolled waiting for it to be seeded then there will be alot more, 270m is the longest shot I have taken of course I miss but im getting close I see the dust cloud come up right next to this pigeon I shot at. its a 3-9X50 cheap scope of trademe but it works fine alot better then I thought it would.


Thanks for that Toby me and possom trapper were talking scopes tonight,what cal. are you using?

----------


## Toby

.22lr, with winchester 40gr subs, love these bullets but only have 60 left, then its back to normal power points. I do have a .22magnum I could use for the longer range stuff but it has shit scope, I was thinking of swapping scopes around but meh, fun sitting on the roof shooting over the paddocks with the .22lr.

----------


## Dundee

Got this barstard this morning,I must go and give it a swimming lesson :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya Dundee.  Another one bites the dust.

----------


## Toby

Nailed some more birds and another pigeon but didn't take pics, the pigeon had a band/gps looking thing on it? out of all the pigeons I have shot never seen this,

----------


## Dundee

> Nailed some more birds and another pigeon but didn't take pics, the pigeon had a band/gps looking thing on it? out of all the pigeons I have shot never seen this,


I shot a few of them with bands Toby you just fucked up a pigeon race :Grin: 

Whats the letters and number?

----------


## Toby

HBC 2010 2633, its green and has blue thing on it with BENZING written on it. I thought it was someones pet or something, not going home tonight. Why tag pigeons?

----------


## Dundee

Thats a 2yr old racing pigeon from the Hawkes Bay Club. The benzing tag is the state of the art eguipent used for tracking speed and times of the racing pigeons. I guess you stopped the clock on that one. :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Haha thanks for that, Yeah he stopped allright.

Edit: What do I do with the tag, do they want it back or anything?

----------


## Dundee

I'll let them no Toby but that tags your trophy mate good skills,will see if they want benzing back but its not much good now the clocks stopped :Cool:  :Grin:  :Grin:      They're a bloody pest mate so don't lose any sleep over it.

----------


## Toby

Nah I dont mind at all, Kinda wished I shot more with tags so I could collect them on a lanyard like duck bands

----------


## Dundee

I sent the Pigeon racing club the details hopefully I can tell you more tomorrow.

Its bloody interesting getting a tagged bird as you can track it back which is cool.

The last pigeon I shot that was tagged was from MPC which is Manawatu pigeon club which I shot at the Vagas areodrome while doing a duck disturbance under a permit. :Grin:  The bugger flew in range and I tracked the tag back too a local guy that just let his bird out for a feed and fly before he was going to lock it back in the loft. :Grin:

----------


## Toby

haha

----------


## Rushy

Toby that is a great claim to fame and future brag mate.  I can see you now when you are sixty telling your grand kids "back when I was your age I was such a good off hand shooter that I knocked the head off a racing pigeon in flight with my .22".  See by then the story will have grown a bit with the telling over the years.

----------


## possum trapper

Me and Sean Dundee went for a walk to go and set my possum traps and took the slug gun. When we got there we saw 4 hares but they were too far away. then we started chasing hares and rabbits and ended up not setting traps.

----------


## Rushy

Good skills PT.  well done

----------


## gadgetman

Well done! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Another rat this one had more of a white chest but he got the same swimming lesson as yestys :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

You are a regular Pied Piper Dundee.  Keep it up

----------


## PerazziSC3

> I sent the Pigeon racing club the details hopefully I can tell you more tomorrow.
> 
> Its bloody interesting getting a tagged bird as you can track it back which is cool.
> 
> The last pigeon I shot that was tagged was from MPC which is Manawatu pigeon club which I shot at the Vagas areodrome while doing a duck disturbance under a permit. The bugger flew in range and I tracked the tag back too a local guy that just let his bird out for a feed and fly before he was going to lock it back in the loft.


We usually get one band in every 100 pigeons shot on average. My mate keeps them all, pretty sure he has about 60-70 now. One from australia even. There is a website with a list of all the clubs initials which tells you were the birds originated from, cant find it at the moment tho.

----------


## Toby

Got one more pigeon today, should of got more but didn't, I saw some land in the paddock out the back and grabbed the shotty and was crossing the back lawn and looked up a pigeon was flying over me so shot it and it land right behind me, left it on the lawn and went to the back took 4 shots and got nothing(piss poor shooting).

----------


## Dougie

My flatmate found a dea mouse behind the dish washer today, does that count?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> My flatmate found a dea mouse behind the dish washer today, does that count?


Only if it was you that shot it Dougie  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

> Only if it was you that shot it Dougie


Nah, it wasn't me. The poor thing probably choked itself to death because it lives in this house. Six more days......I hope I can manage to not choke myself in six more days.....

----------


## 7mmsaum

It might have just eaten some of your cooking

----------


## Dougie

> It might have just eaten some of your cooking


High possibility  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Hare fillets .......yum

They are skinned but still peel of the off the outer membrane

----------


## veitnamcam

Well done PT :Thumbsup:  Did Sean get a go?
Dundee ya left half the steak behind :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

PT was too far in front of Sean on that occasion but theres plenty of time yet.Plenty of those fillets VC so not too fussy.

Toby just heard back from NZ Racing Pigeons president your bird was from the Hastings club he has passed the info onto the club.

----------


## Toby

ok sweet, I shot 2 more today gonna get a few more tonight hopefully.

----------


## Dundee

I just got a phone call from the owner of the pigeon Toby. It was released from Gisborne to go to Hastings,he let 3 birds go and you smoked the loser the other two arrived home. :Grin:  It was released on the 6th October so must of been a loser alright.

But that bird that you smoked did win one race from Timaru too Hastings in 11hours.

Theres some great info there too share with your mates Toby :Cool:

----------


## Toby

Cheers for that,very interesting. we shot 17 tonight too but none had tags that I saw.

----------


## Dan

Caught this bastard frolicking in my coco pops. Chased him round the furniture for an hour with a broken Hughes 500 collective that I found in a box of chopper parts in the corner, which made an awesome club. He ended up running behind the stove, which was a dumb idea considering that there's a steel I-beam sticking out of the wall at the other end, effectively blocking passage through behind the stove. Which left only the way he went in as an escape route, but I jammed a bag of spuds in that end and imprisoned the little f***er. There was about a 10mm gap between the I beam and the oven, so I jammed a kitchen knife in there, and judging by the resulting sound, he wasn't impressed. 


Attachment 3924

----------


## Dougie

Hahahahaha yussssssssssssss  :Yuush:

----------


## Rushy

Well done Dan. That brings back memories of my grandfather chasing one fifty years ago with a ceremonial sword.

----------


## Neckshot

that rat will be thinking........fuck this guy really likes his cocopops!

----------


## Rushy

The rat will get the last laugh though as it took a dump in the coco pops before Dan dealt to it.

----------


## veitnamcam

Saw a big fat bush rat last night in the sleet/hail doubling back to camp cos I over overshot by a couple hundred meters in bush in the dark :ORLY:  Crossed my mind to deal to him with the 08 when he ran up a tree but was more interested in my sleeping bag :Grin:

----------


## Dan

That particular box of coco pops is now serving in admirable retirement as a mouse trap... If I hear it rustling, I run over and squeeze the top of the box shut, then take it outside and call the dog over. That and hair-trigger gin traps.

----------


## gadgetman

Damned nice of it to pose so well for the photo.

----------


## Dan

I was surprised at how tough the little buggers skin was, took a good effort to stick him, that kitchen knife was a wee bit blunt though.. 
The first photo is when he's still alive, I dunno how to make it show up...

----------


## Dundee

That was great laugh this morning when I saw that Dan :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bill999

well he wont touch your coco pops again

----------


## Toby



----------


## Dougie

Aww the little guys, are they pests??

----------


## Toby

Mynas are, not sure about sparrows but im getting bored.

----------


## Dundee

> Aww the little guys, are they pests??


They are sparrows Dougie you just need to see the damage they cause on barley crops.And the way they colour equipment in sheds.
The big ones are indian mynas. Well done Toby

----------


## Toby

Just cleaning up the land one shot at a time  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Good work Toby. Shooting sparrows will definitely tighten up your groupings.

----------


## Kscott

Rabbit time  :Thumbsup: 

Range : 110m, shooting from the ridgeline at the top of frame.

4 frames from a video I recorded, put the camera on the ground next to the previously shot rabbit, just wanted to test the effectiveness of the suppressor and see & hear what the target does.



Frame 1. Just 1 frame after shooting, it's the shockwave from the bullet hitting the ground having already passed through the head.



Frame 2. Hornady 55gr soft point starts to open up the head. Shockwave starts to dissipate. 



Frame 3. All energy transferred, bits of fur and mud starting to fly around.



Frame 4. It's all over. Total time taken is 4 frames, camera records at 50 frames per second, so it's quick !



Hitting with a VMax round, after this there was just a puddle of fur and mush.

----------


## Rushy

I have never seen photographic evidence of a shock wave like that before.  Amazing really.

----------


## gadgetman

Good stuff Kyle. Are you sure it's dead now?

----------


## Kscott

_It's not dead, it's just resting_

Must admit, I was surprised to see the shockwave when going through frame by frame last night.



It's cousin/sister/mother/auntie. Exit wound side after being hit by the same ammo, distance @150m. Bang ! Thwock ! Ouch.

----------


## Toby

Nice job

----------


## Dundee

Thats impressive are you gona whack the vid up?

----------


## Kscott

Maybe, but it's a bit gruesome for YouTube, after the hassles I've had with my other shooting videos I'm not sure if it's worth the time. Seems there's loads of people in the world who do nothing but seek out things that offend them, then spend all night complaining - what a sad life to lead.

----------


## Dundee

> Maybe, but it's a bit gruesome for YouTube, after the hassles I've had with my other shooting videos I'm not sure if it's worth the time. Seems there's loads of people in the world who do nothing but seek out things that offend them, then spend all night complaining - what a sad life to lead.


Fair enough too :Thumbsup:  Happy with the pics anyway cool

----------


## Bill999

what cal and weight vmax are you using?

----------


## Snala

.223 55gr SP trainers. Not V-max.

Does this count as 4?

----------


## Dundee

> .223 55gr SP trainers. Not V-max.
> 
> Does this count as 4?
> 
> Attachment 3968


Ikes yeah probabley another 5 in her

----------


## Rushy

Four independently verified Snala.  You can count them all.

----------


## Happy

You look like you have exactly same Howa 223 as mine Best so far for me 313 mtr Pukeko Wicked gun eh?

----------


## Happy

Actually have found dead young duck frames at my pond. Set my cat/ possum trap after finding the last one Success caught my little fat Jack Russel in it Frankie the wankee Mind you she was pretty embarrassed /  happy to see me and had not touched the cat food LITTLE BITCH ha ha

----------


## Dundee

thats funny Happy :Grin:

----------


## Snala

> You look like you have exactly same Howa 223 as mine Best so far for me 313 mtr Pukeko Wicked gun eh?


Kscott has the Howa, Hogue version. 
Mine is a Rem 700 tactical in a Boyds now. Both shoot alright although I haven't hit anything over 250m yet.

----------


## Spudattack

> Actually have found dead young duck frames at my pond. Set my cat/ possum trap after finding the last one Success caught my little fat Jack Russel in it Frankie the wankee Mind you she was pretty embarrassed /  happy to see me and had not touched the cat food LITTLE BITCH ha ha


Awesome, was at a mates place having a few pints when we heard a snap and my fat Jackshund (Jack Russell x Daschund) came bounding into the room with a mouse trap hanging off his bottom lip, fat bastard was trying to steal the cheese!

----------


## Happy

Yep was gonna take a photo of little fat bitch but she was laying down with legs crossed and had been there a while so I didn't have the heart to embarrass her But that's it next time open season

----------


## Neckshot

Rolled a big zero chassin posums 2night on a new farm to try,he had plenty of rabbits but i wasnt after them so i smaked to on the way out the gate in anger.sums up my day really,missus just gave me a wink :Wink: time to go.......after i post a pic.
have a good night.

----------


## Kscott

> You look like you have exactly same Howa 223 as mine Best so far for me 313 mtr Pukeko Wicked gun eh?


Yup the Howa is pretty mighty.

My best rabbit hit was 296m, let out a howl and a small dance when that happened  :Thumbsup:  We also spent some time dialing in 460m shots onto a tree stump for shits n giggles, with a howling cross wind. Howa vs Savage, both rifles hitting the target quite quickly.

----------


## Rushy

> Rolled a big zero chassin posums 2night on a new farm to try,he had plenty of rabbits but i wasnt after them so i smaked to on the way out the gate in anger.sums up my day really,missus just gave me a winktime to go.......after i post a pic.Attachment 3972
> have a good night.


Good of you to stick around long enough to post the picture when you have been given the wink Neckshot.  A weaker man would have left us hanging.

----------


## Neckshot

I wink from my wife has a life of 1hr which is good value,what do you think Rushy??

----------


## Rushy

I think you are a lucky bugger Neckshot.  Mark my words mate, there will come a time when a wink will mean she has something in her eye.

----------


## Neckshot

:Grin: omg your a funny bugger rushy.I beleive you though :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

Hope ya had a good wink last night Neckshot :Wink: 
Today I checked my rat trap and it was set off with a pile off sparrow feathers around it.Seems to me I caught a sparrow then a monster fricken rat or something plucked it from the cage :36 1 5:  :Mouse:

----------


## Neckshot

you need the trail com bro! it was a good wink!!!!!

----------


## Dundee

Got a starling in the roller door :Sick: 

Then spotted this :Grin:  Quick trip home too change weapons as I didn't want it riddled with steel pellets. :Wink: 



And it was done with a small projectile :Yuush:

----------


## Toby

I would redo the stock on your gun if it was mine just for fun. I was going to do mine but its not buggered enough yet. Do you head shot your rabbits?

----------


## Neckshot

good to see a part boot in the pic keep it up.

----------


## Dundee

> I would redo the stock on your gun if it was mine just for fun. I was going to do mine but its not buggered enough yet. Do you head shot your rabbits?


Thats a hare Toby :Psmiley:  Yeah was going too redo the stock but the dude on here escaped too Aussie before he sent me the stuff.Hunter 308 I think :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

Always like to put the boot in Neckshot :ORLY:

----------


## Toby

Damn it is too, I didnt even think about it until you said so I went back to look haha. Anyway did you head shoot it? 

Why dont you buy some paint stripper and linseed oil. All you need to know is on the forums.

----------


## Rushy

Don't worry Toby, I once saw a man with rabbits tattooed all over his head.  From a distance they looked like hares.  get it?

----------


## Toby

> Don't worry Toby, I once saw a man with rabbits tattooed all over his head.  From a distance they looked like hares.  get it?


kind of, I think.

----------


## ishoot10s

Was spraying a fence line today and managed to quickly run over a Plover chick with the quad. Two others huddled down in hoof holes and I lost sight of them. They'll keep untill the .22 operator gets his shit together.

Ray.

----------


## Dundee

Saw a little bunny this morning not big enough too feed the family or dogs so I left it :Grin: 



But Possom trapper will bag it if he sees it :ORLY: 

No chance tonight as he and some mates are sleeping under the stars in this wild weather :Zomg:

----------


## Rushy

Sneak down in the dark and give them a fright Dundee.

----------


## Rushy

I got a female possum in a Timms trap last night.  That makes it about two dozen of the little buggers right next to the house in the last couple of months. Aerial burial into the swamp like the rest of them.

----------


## Dundee

Feeding the eels aye Rushy hope ya getting the skins or fur off the coons thers some serious pocket money right there.

Didn't give em a fright as they weren't tenting so the stalk might have seen the barrels of the slug heading my way :ORLY:

----------


## gadgetman

First time back at the main rabbit shooting property since autumn. Managed to walk 15km (a bit of one corner) of the farm and account for 12 rabbits, 1 possum, 1 hedgehog and 2 plovers. The numbers are well down on previous years and didn't shoot at half the rabbits I saw as they were in amongst the stock and the wind was howling way too much to get a steady shot.

Would I bother again soon? Ready for a rematch in two weeks. :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> Feeding the eels aye Rushy hope ya getting the skins or fur off the coons thers some serious pocket money right there.
> 
> Didn't give em a fright as they weren't tenting so the stalk might have seen the barrels of the slug heading my way


I haven't been taking the fur Dundee but was just saying to my Missus last night that I should.

----------


## Sniper

I got 7 possums and a few rabbits on thursday night.
With the other guys included, we took about 25 possums 12 rabbits and 2 hares. 
Good night shooting.

 :15 4 128:

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya Sniper.  That's the ticket.

----------


## huck

got 2 rats last night which takes us up to 6 in the last weak off the lawn

----------


## Toby

Shooting them? ^

----------


## Rushy

> got 2 rats last night which takes us up to 6 in the last weak off the lawn


Woohoo!

----------


## huck

na got cage traps had a smack at 1 with the slug gun the other nite but missed by about 10 mm

----------


## Dundee

Sniper and huck good work :Thumbsup:

----------


## huck

got another big rat last night seen him run between some totara posts in the corner of the lawn so ran in side and grabbed the slug gun and the torch and managed to get a slug into him that makes 7 in the last weak

----------


## Rushy

Way to go Huck.  That is commitment for you!

----------


## Dundee

> got another big rat last night seen him run between some totara posts in the corner of the lawn so ran in side and grabbed the slug gun and the torch and managed to get a slug into him that makes 7 in the last weak


I'm sure theres a plague this year.I hate the barstards!. Got my drench gun down the other morning too drench calves and the hose was chewed to bits lost the drench had too go to plan B.

----------


## huck

went for a walk yesterday afternoon to try to get some dog food managed to get a hare with the shotty as he got up then dad managed to get a rabbit later on with the 22

----------


## gadgetman

A wander tonight for 26 rabbits, way down on two years ago when it was more like 200. Still, ... rabbit for the pot.

----------


## Rushy

Rabbit steaks, rabbit pie, rabbit roast, rabbit stew, running out of ideas GM what the hell do you do with 26 rabbits?

----------


## gadgetman

Mostly left to feed the hawks, working on a new breed, ... too heavy to fly/flightless. Usually only take half a dozen home, casserole or smoke them. Certainly didn't bring 200 home.

----------


## Bill999

smoked rabbit? 

sounds bloody interesting

----------


## Summit

5 possums on sat. Havent been out for ages so couldnt remember where I put the spotlight. Still good to find a couple with the head torch

----------


## Happy

Out the bedroom window .17 125 mtr Noisy fucker shut him up.. New game called Red Neck Naked Magpie Shooting... Scare myself even...

----------


## Dundee

Nice looking dog Happy

----------


## Rushy

Yeh I didn't need to know about the naked bit Happy. Too much information

----------


## Happy

> Yeh I didn't need to know about the naked bit Happy. Too much information


Good thing I used the pic of the dog rather than one of my stunning physique then eh ???

Next time Rushy he he he

----------


## Happy

> Nice looking dog Happy


Cheers.. And hes a good boy as well..

----------


## gadgetman

> smoked rabbit? 
> 
> sounds bloody interesting


Smoked twice, first time with the 22lr, ... second with the usual mix. Really nice. Even the one in the house that doesn't like rabbit will have it smoked.

----------


## Toby

How do you do it? brown sugar/salt like a fish or with some honey????

----------


## gadgetman

Yes, brown sugar and salt just like fish; though I've not done fish before but done a few rabbits.

----------


## longrange308

> Yes, brown sugar and salt just like fish; though I've not done fish before but done a few rabbits.


mmmmm all of a sudden im getting the urge to go shoot some rabbit

----------


## Dundee

I tried rabbit cooked in a hangi once and it was disgusting

----------


## Rushy

Probably wasn't the rabbit Dundee.  I have found hangi is like any other sort of cooking.  Some times it is good and some times it is crap.

----------


## Bill999

> mmmmm all of a sudden im getting the urge to go shoot some rabbit


yea me too

can i push my luck and ask for a photo?

----------


## Dougie

Question - if I'd like to end a bunny's life quickly and painlessly sans hammer, would I just donk it right on the melon right between the ears? I have seen the karate-chop at the back of the neck before but I'm not sure I'd have the right technique/power

----------


## Dougie

How to kill a rabbit humanely. - YouTube

Just found this...I feel sorry for the person who ever stumbles across my brouser history.. :ORLY:

----------


## Toby

shoot it with a 6.5 at 3m out the ute window....

----------


## Dougie

Don't have a ute, don't have a 6.5mil (yet)..

----------


## Rushy

> Don't have a ute, don't have a 6.5mil (yet)..


OK so jump off your bike with a knife between your teeth and tackle that bunny Dougie.

----------


## Dougie

That's pretty much where I'm at! I stumbled across a public place full of 'em yesterday. Just want to be prepared incase my dog gets one  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

when you get a 6.5 you can live happily ever after.

----------


## Dougie

Somehow I don't think it'd go down well trotting around the dog park with the .260..and there wouldn't be much left to eat afterwards!

----------


## JoshC

A decent whack on the swede with anything hard that you can get your hands on will do the trick, hammer, rock, stick, spanner, etc. Even holding them by the back legs and swinging them down so their head hits a log or rock with pace will work. Even a smack on the bullbars of your truck. Failing that learn how to break their necks, quick and easy. Or if you want to be caveman bite their brains out. Rabbits aren't very tough to kill, like possums are etc.

----------


## Toby

> and there wouldn't be much left to eat afterwards!


There isn't  :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

> A decent whack on the swede with anything hard that you can get your hands on will do the trick, hammer, rock, stick, spanner, etc. Even holding them by the back legs and swinging them down so their head hits a log or rock with pace will work. Even a smack on the bullbars of your truck. Failing that learn how to break their necks, quick and easy. Or if you want to be caveman bite their brains out. Rabbits aren't very tough to kill, like possums are etc.


Che che, I found the vid above looks like a good method.

----------


## Summit

Just stomp on it. Sounds rough but it saves a lot of messing around and its very fast

----------


## gadgetman

The video method is as good as any. If you try shoulder and head to break the neck they will scrag you with the back legs. Often with the higher powered LED torches they seem to think they are already dead and do the "Just go towards the light" thing.

----------


## Dundee

Just tell Jet "Eat boy!" problem solved :Grin: 

Spoke to a trapper today that had taken 30kgs of fur into H&F and he got $3450.00

----------


## Rushy

> Just tell Jet "Eat boy!" problem solved
> 
> Spoke to a trapper today that had taken 30kgs of fur into H&F and he got $3450.00


That is a lot of possums Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Yeah no wonder my boys a struggling to catch a few. Saw a couple of wool thadges full the other day at H&F now that would be a hell of a lot of possoms.

----------


## Rushy

Sure would.

----------


## Bill999

taranaki two step stomp till they die, crude but I dont like blood on my hands while Im using my rifles (no dirty innuendo ment) because it strips the blueing off

----------


## Summit

We sold 6kgs of fur the other day and the lady who bought it was on her way to pick up 30-something kg and 200 skins! Sweet pay day

----------


## Dundee

Theres obviously a lot fur out there.

Saw this rabbit in the morning but was a bit small so left it.


But gave this rabbit one too the head :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Dead Eye Dick.

----------


## Dundee

Another free meal there Rushy :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

I got a possum in one of the Timms traps.

----------


## Dundee

> I got a possum in one of the Timms traps.


Well make use of it Rushy, if its warm pluck it, if its cold skin it then gut it and eat the bloody thing :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

How many possums in winter does it take to make a kg of fur?

----------


## Dundee

> How many possums in winter does it take to make a kg of fur?


About 18 to 20 depending on size and the climate.

----------


## Toby

Ahhh that sounds better, some guy told me and a mate it is 12 we had 15 and were short of a kg and thought we done something wrong.

----------


## Dundee

> Ahhh that sounds better, some guy told me and a mate it is 12 we had 15 and were short of a kg and thought we done something wrong.


Pluck all the fur Toby except the head cause the furs too short,only the tail fur up to the coarse fur,there were some buyers paying for tail fur but who want to piss around with tails. Don't pluck fur around the neck gland....ya can't any way its not long enough :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> Well make use of it Rushy, if its warm pluck it, if its cold skin it then gut it and eat the bloody thing


Sorry mate it got an aerial burial like all of the ones before it have

----------


## Bill999

sometimes its closer to 30 up these ways when you are only getting young males

----------


## Dougie

Oh dear. I had a rather vivid dream last night that I had tracked a little blood trail while I was out for a walk in town and it lead me to someone's cat, curled up and half dead in a shed. And I did the old two-step to put it out of it's misery! I shouldn't read the forum before bed time....  :O O:

----------


## Dundee

> Oh dear. I had a rather vivid dream last night that I had tracked a little blood trail while I was out for a walk in town and it lead me to someone's cat, curled up and half dead in a shed. And I did the old two-step to put it out of it's misery! I shouldn't read the forum before bed time....


Oh the good ole Nightmares on NZHS street :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

For a cat? Sounds more like a dream to me. As long as me girl doesn't post incriminating pictures to the contrary. Ssshhh!  :Wink:

----------


## RimfireNZ

Had a good night out last night. Rushed out straight after work, grabbed the 17HMR and got shooting.

Got 6 all up.


3 of the bigger ones

----------


## Dougie

Sexy rifle Rimfire!

----------


## RimfireNZ

> Sexy rifle Rimfire!


Cheers. That's my chopped down 17HMR. Choice little rifle for bunnies out to a couple hundred meters.

Here's a better pic

----------


## Dougie

That's shithot mate. Very suave.

----------


## Neckshot

tracking blood aye.................. :Thumbsup:  almost sounds real!

----------


## turner nz

got him last night with the jw 21 but boy are the irons on that thing terrible, sorry about side ways but that part is beyond me....

----------


## Rushy

Way to go Turner!

----------


## Dundee

Very nice weapon there Turner nz

----------


## turner nz

cheers guys, i would like to get some decent sights on him and he'll be golden

----------


## RimfireNZ

> cheers guys, i would like to get some decent sights on him and he'll be golden


I've been tossing up whether to get one of those or spent $170 more and get the Henry. They look like real good fun.

----------


## turner nz

Well I can vouch for the jw very accurate and well made copy of the Winchester 94 22 just bought a nice set of win 94 sights....hope they fit

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RimfireNZ

I went out to a really open local farm after team for a quick shoot. Way out of 17HMR range and my 223 isn't up and running yet so I grabbed the 7mm08.

I was hoping the thing would vaporise but the big 140 grain bullets I'm using nowdays aren't designed to explode on such little tiny targets.

Lasered at 280m. That crap Bushnell I have on it goes up to 24x but it's almost a waste of time. I'm going to put my 6-20 grand slam on it and bring another one for the 223 in I think.

----------


## Rushy

Hare hare RimfireNZ.

----------


## Dundee

Starlings a back in the roller door.Got one with.22

----------


## Rushy

> Starlings a back in the roller door.Got one with.22


Mate that is a bit much for a starling.  Should let PT and young Sean at them with the air rifle.

----------


## Bill999

> Oh dear. I had a rather vivid dream last night that I had tracked a little blood trail while I was out for a walk in town and it lead me to someone's cat, curled up and half dead in a shed. And I did the old two-step to put it out of it's misery! I shouldn't read the forum before bed time....


its quite disgusting how much stomping effort it takes to kill a wounded cat. they are so damn hardy its terrable 
tell your subconscious to take the 22 next time

rabbits just seem to give up and die.

----------


## Dundee

> Mate that is a bit much for a starling.  Should let PT and young Sean at them with the air rifle.


They were up early chasing bloody lambs but usually I'm the early bird. :ORLY: 

Got the 2nd starling this morning but there were 3,hopefully the other bugger doesn't' bring his mates  or there time will be short lived too.



Couldn't trap the 3rd bugger cause the tanker was late.

----------


## Rushy

I have some nesting up under the eaves of my house at the moment.  Working their arses off feeding chicks.

----------


## huck

me and dad went for a walk last night on a mates farm when dad got home from work and i managed to get three hares with my shoty as the got up and two rabbits behind the hay barn with dads 22 when he went to get the ute and dad got a hare and a rabbit with the 22 weve been taking the backsteaks off the hares but 1 old female had a big cist inside her when we opend her up and i was wandering what mite of caused it

----------


## Rushy

Hey Huck, well done to you and your dad..  the cyst could have been the result of a bite from some other animal.

----------


## JoshC

Tuesday evening, 43 hares from 50 shots with the .223. Got to 38 from 38, then the shooting went a bit downhill, I was gutted  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Rushy

Should have quit while you were still shooting 100%.  86% is still impressive none the less.

----------


## Dundee

Thats quite a haul JoshC pretty good with the math there Rushy :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> pretty good with the math there Rushy


Not my strong suit really

----------


## Rushy

Another possum bites the dust.  Another aerial burial to the swamp

----------


## Rushy

Ditto today.  Another one bites the dust.

----------


## gadgetman

Sure hope you're hanging on to the fluff now.

----------


## Rushy

> Sure hope you're hanging on to the fluff now.


Afraid not GM.  Every time I get one I think about the value in the fur and then next hint it is sailing over the fence into the swamp.  To easy to heave it.

----------


## Rushy

1 2 3 another one bites the dust.

----------


## gadgetman

Good stuff! Do you need a  plastic bag send up?

----------


## Toby

I shot a myna at 80m with the .22 a plover at roughly 260m and a thrush at 1m( and a hole in my wall in the hut) and I took its 4 eggs and threw them away so count it as 4 more birds.

----------


## Dundee

Skills Rushy an Toby.

Found a dead rat on the track yesty must of took the bait.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee 90 percent of the possums I am getting are males.  I think that is really strange and reckon that I must have a possum knock shop in my roof.

----------


## Raging Bull

Not much time for hunting lately, so I've had to resort to taking the .22 for short walks.

----------


## Rushy

I have Peacocks coming on to my place more and more frequently these days but see very few peahens

----------


## Dundee

The peahens mite be looking for those buck possoms

----------


## Rushy

Now that would be funny to watch

----------


## huck

go 2 more rabbits on saturday with the shotty

----------


## Dundee

Ummmmmmmmmm   bowled over :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 


Yep its flat,I couldn't blow that one back up :Wtfsmilie: 

Heres a few pics

----------


## Neckshot

you put thosse pics the wrong way round!!!! kittys first........then the squashed kitty last! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Did you run the rest over or shoot em?

----------


## Dundee

> Did you run the rest over or shoot em?


Pretty hard too drive a vehicle up the hay in the barn toby :Wink:

----------


## Toby

I can think of other ways, just depends on how much you want to keep the bale

----------


## Dundee

You not burning my haybarn :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

Looks a lot like our moggy.  Surely they wouldn't stray that far.

----------


## Toby

you dont light it on fire in the barn  :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

What's the fate of the kitties?Was your big cat anything to do with that?  Train 'em up to kill the birds!

----------


## Dundee

Nah Dougie our big cats nutted.Kitties still there :Wink:

----------


## Toby

Are you going to get rid of them?

----------


## Dundee

you can have them :Wink:

----------


## Toby

Cat for bait? Send em down.  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Cat for bait? Send em down.


Where were you hiding Toby?

----------


## Toby

Today? I got out of hospital and went to Hamills had a long chat with a guy about reloading. I will flick you a txt so you have my number

----------


## Rushy

I should have put one and one together.  I cold have come down to Hamills and wasted a bit of time.

----------


## Dundee

One rabbit for Sean Dundee to start the "Take a kid huntin & fishin" comp. He got to finish it off with the .22.

Will be back into it tomorrow :Wink:

----------


## Toby

Good luck Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Thanks Toby

----------


## Rushy

> One rabbit for Sean Dundee to start the "Take a kid huntin & fishin" comp. He got to finish it off with the .22.
> 
> Will be back into it tomorrow


Dundee, tell Sean that Rushy says "good skills".

----------


## Dundee

Have done Rushy bagged a wabbit for PT.Took the family for a fish earlier today had a few hits but nothing landed earlier.PT out there doing it while our feed cooks before we head on back out :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

I reckon there is a high probability of a young Dundee one and two at the prize giving.

----------


## Dundee

These little pesties have moved from the back hayshed too the front of the farm.
Must of been a hell of a day for the mongrel cat its quite a distance and I'm sure the kittens wouldn't have walked that far.

----------


## Toby

demon looking little shit.

----------


## Rushy

That is evil incarnate Dundee.

----------


## Toby



----------


## Rushy

Ok now that is clever Toby.

----------


## Toby

worse shopping I have ever done tbh.

----------


## Dundee

I'm gona get nightmares now toby might have too deal to the pests tomorrow

----------


## Toby

feed em lead

----------


## Rushy

I am a happy Rushy this morning.  The bloody possum that held a dance on the roof above my bedroom last night was in the Timms with a hard on this morning. Well I guess that I don't know that it was the same one but who cares really.

----------


## savagehunter

Well this was last nights efforts between 3 of us. 26 rabbits/hares and 4 possums. Gonna be chewing on buggsie for a few nights me thinks!



Note Dundee I remembered the Tarp but it didnt help much.

----------


## Dundee

Skills Rushy & Savagehunter :Thumbsup:  

Possom trapper got two in his traps today,my boys are getting a bit slack at posting stuff on here but thats cause there out there doing it. :Yuush:

----------


## TimeRider

Me, my dad, and two others who I don't think are on this forum, went hunting yesterday. Didn't see many bunnies, but most of the ones that were seen got shot, none by GM or me. Disappointing  :Disapointed:  . At least we found some.

----------


## Lindsay Barnett

nice

----------


## gadgetman

Well TR, I've been talking to your Aunty and there are heaps of rabbits on the farm. So after Xmas we'll be into them, along with gadgettes #2 and maybe #3.

----------


## geezejonesy

just nailed a stray smokey grey tom cat  :Wink: 
with my 22 mag
 been hanging round our house for a mth or so eating our cats food

----------


## falconhell

> just nailed a stray smokey grey tom cat 
> with my 22 mag
>  been hanging round our house for a mth or so eating our cats food


he  was my pet he just went to yours to get a leg over. :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

> he  was my pet he just went to yours to get a leg over.


Well be has been well and truly fucked now so he should be happy.

----------


## Dougie

Last night I got a rabbit and four magpies, all by myself! (Thanks *Mucko* for the lend of the farm land and the sweet 10/22!)

 :Have A Nice Day:  awww I'm growing up so fast....heh.

----------


## veitnamcam

Death to Magpies! :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> Death to Magpies!


That is one I haven't managed yet, well done Dougie. Most places they take off at about 150m. Might have to sent 55gn their way.

----------


## Toby

> That is one I haven't managed yet, well done Dougie. Most places they take off at about 150m. Might have to sent 55gn their way.


Nothing bigger?

----------


## savagehunter

Toby it's not the size that counts its how you use it. Sorry but someone had to say it.  :Grin: 

I love this shit on my phone

----------


## Dundee

Just shoot the bloody Aussies

----------


## Toby

> Toby it's not the size that counts its how you use it. Sorry but someone had to say it. 
> 
> I love this shit on my phone


That's what everyone with small guns says  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> Nothing bigger?


Just a couple of 6mm-08's (can't put 243 in case R93 sees), a 308 and some shotties. But I like the accuracy and legs of the 223, especially compared to the 22lr.

Actually the mates 250m shot on the hare with a 308 looked good with heart inside out and hanging out the leeward side.

----------


## Toby

I cant wait to get a .223. They seem to be the caliber I should have first had in the cupboard. 6.5x55 does more damage to a rabbit at point blank then expected. Try anything once.

----------


## Spudattack

Bloody magpie been turning up on the front lawn every morning at about 6am and making a hell of a racket that drives the wife nuts, but its a sneaky little bastard and every time I just crack a window or unlock the backdoor it buggers off. So after the wife ordered me to assassinate it this morning after a swearing fit I decided enough was enough and blatantly marched outside with the 12 gauge and snotted it as it took off! Then I got in shit because the dog ate it and he's supposed to be on a diet...

----------


## geezejonesy

see food  diet   :Mouse:  :Mouse:  :Mouse:  :Mouse:

----------


## Toby

Best kind there is

----------


## savagehunter

> That's what everyone with small guns says


You can put more rounds through a small gun without the overheating and wear problems though toby :thumbup:

I love this shit on my phone

----------


## Aurochs

My boy and me have just got back from a trip up near Luggate on a station I shot on a while back. Junior has just left 6th form so we had a trip away male bonding. Took the 2 x 223's (savages) 6.5 Tikka and the 20g .
Shot 138 bunnies over about 14hrs shooting and caught a couple of trout to split the tedium of nailing rabbits  out to 284m (Personal best rabbit)

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant .

----------


## Toby

Very cool

----------


## Dundee

Great report :Thumbsup:  :Cool:

----------


## Dougie

Oh my gosh 138 bunnies, I'd be in heaven! Well done, awesome stuff  :Thumbsup:

----------


## GravelBen

Nice one, hoping to get up Central for a bunny weekend sometime over summer too.

----------


## Happy

> Bloody magpie been turning up on the front lawn every morning at about 6am and making a hell of a racket that drives the wife nuts, but its a sneaky little bastard and every time I just crack a window or unlock the backdoor it buggers off. So after the wife ordered me to assassinate it this morning after a swearing fit I decided enough was enough and blatantly marched outside with the 12 gauge and snotted it as it took off! Then I got in shit because the dog ate it and he's supposed to be on a diet...


Ha you think you're winning and you're not that's hilarious

----------


## gadgetman

Excellent stuff Aurochs!

----------


## big_foot

good job spudattack, Ive got the same problem but the 12gauge approach isnt very acceptable in in a built up urban area. being an elevated section i cant even use the silenced .22 without the risk of the projectile leaving my property. Anybody got non-gun related solutions?

----------


## Happy

Last night me and Terry30cal (Hereafter known as the midget) had mates farm all too ourselves no one else on the property.
Got there did a complete loop bout an hour or so to make sure all clear and popped off few pests along the way.

AR Shot from 160 yards (Midget refuses to set his rangefinder to metric for good reason which Ill show you soon)
1 Hare luckily running dead straight away from me.. Not for long though ...
   Looking back at the ute

 

 Lookin at the hare um thingy



Walk about the garden where all the trouble lives couple AR shots 30 mtrs.





  Range checked again so off to set up some longish range shots. Midgets 300 Win Mag... Hes spent a lot of time with this and goes pretty good
with it.

Quiet beer waiting for targets to arrive around 6pm...



  Two shots later at 300 yards... Lots more pics but no need to put them all up we got heaps
and the after dark .17 shooting was wicked as well..

  Target area 



 These two 300 Win Mag 300 Yards..





 No we didnt eat them !!!  10 Rabbits 12 Hares Couple of other minor species...

----------


## Rushy

Not much left to eat anyway Happy

----------


## Dundee

Thats a rabbit that thingy and whats Rule 7 in the code while I suck down a cold one?

Good shooting Happy :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Another success.  Timms trap 1, Possum 0

----------


## gadgetman

> Another success.  Timms trap 1, Possum 0


Fur bag 1, Marsupial avoiding skinny dip 0?

----------


## Dundee

It doesn't work that way in Rushy world,possom biffed too swamp heaven with fur on GM :Zomg:

----------


## Happy

> It doesn't work that way in Rushy world,possom biffed too swamp heaven with fur on GM


Hope Rushy wasn't havin a beer when he biffed it ha ha

----------


## Dundee

> Hope Rushy wasn't havin a beer when he biffed it ha ha


Drunk in charge of possom.......DCP...... :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## outdoorlad

Took the wife away Roo hunting on the weekend, we got 19 between us & a bunch of rabbits/hares. My longest wallaby shot was 550yds & the closest 30yds, good fun.

----------


## Dundee

> Took the wife away Roo hunting on the weekend, we got 19 between us & a bunch of rabbits/hares. My longest wallaby shot was 550yds & the closest 30yds, good fun.
> 
> Attachment 5473Attachment 5474


So jealous been ages since been there :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> Hope Rushy wasn't havin a beer when he biffed it ha ha


If he was then there'd be tears if he let go with the wrong hand (unless Toby had given him a Steinie).

----------


## gadgetman

> So jealous been ages since been there


+1

Been a couple of months and only got one back leg in the freezer.

----------


## Rushy

> It doesn't work that way in Rushy world,possom biffed too swamp heaven with fur on GM


Aaah you have come to know me well Dundee.

----------


## Rushy

> Took the wife away Roo hunting on the weekend, we got 19 between us & a bunch of rabbits/hares. My longest wallaby shot was 550yds & the closest 30yds, good fun.
> 
> Attachment 5473Attachment 5474


Woohoo fun.

----------


## Toby

Are Wallibes good eating?

----------


## TimeRider

> Are Wallibes good eating?


Sure are, GM would agree with me.

----------


## gadgetman

> Sure are, GM would agree with me.


You are an absolutely hopeless vegetarian.

----------


## Toby

Better then venison?

----------


## TimeRider

> You are an absolutely hopeless vegetarian.


  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> Better then venison?


Not as good, but not too far off. They're certainly smelly critters and you can smell it a little in the meat, but you really have to be smelling for it.

----------


## Toby

Ahhhh ok. I guess I will have to try it one day.

----------


## GravelBen

Long slow roast and it comes up really nice and tender, if someone told you it was hogget you'd probably believe them.

----------


## Happy

> Long slow roast and it comes up really nice and tender, if someone told you it was hogget you'd probably believe them.


Don't mention the word Hoggett Dundee not happy bout that

----------


## Rushy

> Don't mention the word Hoggett Dundee not happy bout that


What is wrong with Hoggett Happy?  I like Hoggett.  Hoggett is wonderful.  Hoggett, Hoggett, Hoggett.

----------


## Happy

> What is wrong with Hoggett Happy?  I like Hoggett.  Hoggett is wonderful.  Hoggett, Hoggett, Hoggett.


Ummm I think it was Rustler Rustler Rustler was nt it???

----------


## Dundee

Rushy I hope ya still got ya left nut as 4 hoggets got slaughtered last night and now theres only 8 left. Fuck we only had 12 not like a whole paddock full :Sick:

----------


## GravelBen

Bastards.  :Pissed Off: 

Cops interested or too busy dishing out speeding tickets?

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy I hope ya still got ya left nut as 4 hoggets got slaughtered last night and now theres only 8 left. Fuck we only had 12 not like a whole paddock full


Dundee my left nut is still hanging loose with its buddy and that other prick.  If you have some mongrels rustling then punji pit the logical entry points and grab some night vision optics and set up some sentry duties with your boys.

----------


## Dundee

> Bastards. 
> 
> Cops interested or too busy dishing out speeding tickets?


The cops pretty good they found one pelt and remains dumped in town in a culvert.

Rushy we shifted them too the back of the farm.

----------


## mrs dundee

Low life scrumbags they are.

----------


## Dougie

How terrible. What's the plan from here Dundee?  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Rushy

> The cops pretty good they found one pelt and remains dumped in town in a culvert.
> 
> Rushy we shifted them too the back of the farm.


Good on you Dundee.  I have to admit I was a bit slow on tHe pick up that you were having that sort of problem.

----------


## Dundee

> Low life scrumbags they are.


Had to shift them Dougie too the back.  I hope the fkn mongrels choke on a bone.

The cops have a suspect vehicle,well done the boys n blue

----------


## savagehunter

Hope they get them Dundee!! You don't need that shit mate.

I love this shit on my phone

----------


## Rushy

Another day, another possum in the Timms. Dundee explain this for me.  I have two Timms traps, one red and one yellow.  I have never caught anything in the red one.  Doesn't matter where I put it (even if it is right next to the yellow one).  Why is that? And don't say because the Possums up my way prefer yellow as I just won't believe that.

----------


## Toby

Paint the other one yellow

----------


## Dundee

Rushy its because red means stop,so they just stop and look. Yellow means you can go. Bloody hell if you had a green one that means go you would have a pile of fur or a swamp full of fat eels. :ORLY:

----------


## veitnamcam

Went to the beach for a swim and bbq with a couple thousand other people today :Grin: 
Rabbit an pukes




Grabbed the boy and put in a stalk on the rabbit , within 10 feet  :Wink:  spot the rabbit 




Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

No pests were harmed today 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Gud job bbq wabbit then a puke :Grin:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

Another possum in the Timms last night.  They just keep on coming.  VC the rabbit is at four o'clock from the right hand Pukeko

----------


## gadgetman

Rabbit on left edge between 1/4 and 1/2 way down from top.

----------


## veitnamcam

In the bottom pic it is center frame just behind and right of second tree about a foot up the stump, can see head eye and ears pinned down :Wink:

----------


## Chris

about 1 o'clock bottom pic,few around at beach here too & possums ,3 by track at car park the other night.

----------


## gadgetman

Knocked over a couple of nice young rabbits earlier with gadgette #3, not much out but can see where they will probably be later on. Fair bit of rain been coming down.

----------


## Rushy

> Knocked over a couple of nice young rabbits earlier with gadgette #3, not much out but can see where they will probably be later on. Fair bit of rain been coming down.


Well done GM and G#3

----------


## RimfireNZ

Knocked over a few hares this arvo. Boy I'm loving being on holiday. From day to day I'm either fishing or I'm hunting and it's choice!

This little guy got one through the throat with the HMR. I missed the first time (wind was howling, 150m away with about 4" wind drift) but he stood up and let me have a second shot (I thought that was pretty nice of him). He did the old HMR backflip. 

While taking a crack at a running hare about 150 meters away I looked to my left and saw a hare about 20m away scratching his ears with his back leg. In open country a suppressed 17HMR is dead silent. I sent one through his head to have his mate break from cover and run. All my off hand practise with the 22 has really helped, because he paused at 150 yards (lasered after) which was long enough for me to miss once, adjust for about 6" of wind and send another bullet into his boiler room.

----------


## Rushy

Way to go Rimfire.

----------


## Dougie

Love that second photo, cool colours, love that stock!!!

----------


## tiroatedson

Twanged a few turkeys yesterday, no pics though. A bit more breast meat for the sausages we have to get round to making...

----------


## tiroatedson

Shot my last animal for 2012 just before. Got it put up on facebook but don't ask me how to get the conection from here to there though. :Wink:

----------


## Toby

Right click on it and copy image url and then click on the image box on this forum and paste the url

----------


## Lindsay Barnett

Ruths hare my 2 pigeons Matthew and Raiden got a hedgehog

----------


## Dundee

Possom trapper and Sean Dundee got  back 30 ,maybe 40 :Wink: minutes ago with a cuppla kills from VC's sluganator that they won. :Grin: 

They in bed now! Yay!

Heres  what they got

----------


## Rushy

Jeez Dundee is PT squatting down?  He looks as folded up as a road map.  Well done to them both and tell them that Rushy was happy to see the air rifle pointing away from them in the picture but would have rather seen it broken open so he knew that it was really safe.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yay Iv been waiting for some more kills with it, well done guys :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

Managed a wee wander yesterdaý evening and knocked over 9 rabbits, a hedgehog and spurwing plover. No one was at all keen to come with me. There are a couple off good sized pockets of rabbits, but they are positioned so that it is pretty much impossible to stalk them. Might need to site in for subs and sit and wait for them to reappear.

----------


## Toby

How close can you get to them.

----------


## gadgetman

About 200m  :Pissed Off: 

The only other route in via the forestry block behind and 10m of solid gorse.

----------


## Rushy

> About 200m 
> 
> The only other route in via the forestry block behind and 10m of solid gorse.


Just say go go gadget legs and then step over the gorse GM.

----------


## Rushy

I got another Possum this morning and this time it was the red Timms that finally lost its virginity.

----------


## Toby

Make a little hide in close to them or shoot them for 200m. You know Rushy you would have a nice bag of fur growing now if you plucked them.

----------


## Rushy

> Make a little hide in close to them or shoot them for 200m. You know Rushy you would have a nice bag of fur growing now if you plucked them.


Toby, the Timm's are only about 10 meters from my bedroom window.  Yeh I know I would have a   fair bit of fur but it is just too easy to biff them over the fence.

----------


## Dougie

Jet chased the shit outta a Parry on our walk with *ebf* the other day...does that count?

----------


## Happy

> Jet chased the shit outta a Parry on our walk with *ebf* the other day...does that count?


Ha ha did it get "Bowled over"

----------


## Dougie

Almost  :Wink:  he checked in with me after trotting over a bridge, I thought he was 'asking' to go in the water so I sent him away. Little did I know that there was a bird and her ducklings under the bridge! The little ones dove to safety and momma duck went for a mad dash up the stream as Jet powered on behind her....woops lol

----------


## Rushy

> Almost  he checked in with me after trotting over a bridge, I thought he was 'asking' to go in the water so I sent him away. Little did I know that there was a bird and her ducklings under the bridge! The little ones dove to safety and momma duck went for a mad dash up the stream as Jet powered on behind her....woops lol


So Jet has untapped gun dog potential Dougie

----------


## Dougie

Potential to loose you every bird you'd ever like to shoot!

----------


## Dundee

Control that dog Dougie.........another month its parrie time :Grin: 

Boys are out searching for pussy :Wtfsmilie:  

With VC's canon I hope they get results cause the feral cat and kitties have moved base near too PTs  ducks and chooks :Sick:

----------


## Toby

> Control that dog Dougie.........another month its parrie time
> 
> Boys are out searching for pussy 
> 
> With VC's canon I hope they get results cause the feral cat and kitties have moved base near too PTs  ducks and chooks


Should of had that dead years ago

----------


## Dundee

> Should of had that dead years ago


Yeah you rite Toby. I should of shot the fuckas instead of putting cute feral kitty pics on here!

The boys are back with no puss and the weopon was open or barrel broken when they arrived home Rushy :Thumbsup: 

But I still had to go and turn a light out at the sheds as it was a heat light and the boys thought I turned it on when they were leaving,PT fright will come Seans frights on you tube :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> The boys are back with no puss and the weopon was open or barrel broken when they arrived home Rushy:


I am happy about that Dundee.

----------


## Rushy

Another Possum in the red Timms.  Bloody cheeky pests had some how got the apple out of the yellow one. That is a first

----------


## Dundee

They must of worked out that Red means stop

----------


## Dundee

2240hrs where did I leave the boys?Hunting on a station I better go an get them :ORLY:  :Grin: 

They are used too walking long distances :Wtfsmilie:  :Grin:

----------


## RimfireNZ

Went out for a quick hunt by myself tonight. Went out on the same farm I posted pics about earlier in the week.

My stumpy 16" 17HMR on one of my rests I shot from.


Got this guy through the throat at just over 150m.


Two more headshots. One at 80m the other at 120.


I also bowled a possum clean out of the tree it was in with the hummer on the way back to the truck. Those little 17's make a brutal possum gun. Plus they explode inside meaning the fur isn't spoiled (unless you're unlucky and you hit something hard... then they just about turn inside out).

----------


## Rushy

Well done Rimfire.  You are certainly getting through the work.

----------


## Herne

Took my 8 year old son out for his first rabbit this morning. He rolled this thumper at 149 metres  with a Norinco.22LR /4x32 scope. Holding high at the top of the vertical post. I was as stoked as he was!!

----------


## Toby

Very nice shot, well done.

----------


## Toby

I tested this into bottles of water, went clean through 1 3L bottle and stuck in the second, the Winchester super speed I didn't cut up went through 3 and didn't find the projectile for obvious reasons. I shot half a pineapple with one too and it blew to bits so I'm keen to shoot something with it now.

----------


## Dundee

Good one Herne :Thumbsup: Well done ya boy :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I tested this into bottles of water, went clean through 1 3L bottle and stuck in the second, the Winchester super speed I didn't cut up went through 3 and didn't find the projectile for obvious reasons. I shot half a pineapple with one too and it blew to bits so I'm keen to shoot something with it now.
> 
> Attachment 5872


Buy the new 42 gr power point. 
Does just that.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

> Buy the new 42 gr power point. 
> Does just that.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I read about them, never seen them in the shops here though. Good ole Wairoa for ya

----------


## Dundee

possom trapper got the demon and two others but 1 duckling has gone,probably the demons mum.

----------


## Toby

That's how its meant to be, Should of had a photo like that the day you found them. No ducklings would be missing.

----------


## Dougie

Woah that's a pretty suss knife in the background there Tobes!

----------


## Toby

Its sharp

----------


## TimeRider

Me and GM both shot 1 bunny each last night, my second ever  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Good stuff, Long shots?

----------


## Dundee

Way too go TR and GM

----------


## gadgetman

TR should have come with me a couple of days earlier when there were heaps about. They were not about in the usual haunts for us; saw more around the house when we got back, air rifle territory.

----------


## Rushy

> possom trapper got the demon and two others but 1 duckling has gone,probably the demons mum.
> Attachment 5905


Well done to PT for that work.  Good stuff

----------


## Rushy

> Me and GM both shot 1 bunny each last night, my second ever


Good on you TR.  Well done.  Who was the better shot?

----------


## Rushy

> TR should have come with me a couple of days earlier when there were heaps about. They were not about in the usual haunts for us; saw more around the house when we got back, air rifle territory.


Happy New Year GM.  I am back to work this morning so it is holiday over for me.

----------


## gadgetman

> Good on you TR.  Well done.  Who was the better shot?


You're not allowed to ask that question Rushy, it's considered quite rude!  :Yuush:

----------


## Rushy

> You're not allowed to ask that question Rushy, it's considered quite rude!


Perhaps therein lays the answer.

----------


## Toby

One leg cant keep me down, I got my .22 and hopped out to the back and shot a plover today, no pics because I'm too lazy to hop over to it.

----------


## Rushy

> One leg cant keep me down, I got my .22 and hopped out to the back and shot a plover today, no pics because I'm too lazy to hop over to it.


God on ya hoppy umm I mean Toby

----------


## Toby

Well today I managed to shoot between me and my mate 20-30 geese and a goat, I was head shooting these bloody geese on the waddle at 80-100m, I was stoked as, all my shooting at paper has paid off. I wasn't going to shoot a goat but my mate had a crack and hit it in the guts and it sat there about 60-70m away and looked away, my shot went dead center between the ears in the back of the head. I also learnt that going down a 100m or so decent is easy on crutchs, its coming back up on the cunt of bloody things where you get stung in the ass. Boy was I stuffed when I finished getting back to the car, Oh also I was game enough to shoot the mates .300WinMag Tikka T3 Lite and his shitty scope only has like 1- 1 1/2 inch eye relief and Idk with it being light or what ever scoped my self 2 times out of 3 although only one got me good enough but didn't draw blood so its sweet. I had a pretty good day really first time in ages I have got off my ass and did some exercise and it showed I went to sleep not long after I got home, Only just got up really. Oh no pics sorry left my phone in the car with music pumping and your dreaming if I get my ass back down there.

----------


## veitnamcam

Good on ya Toby, Better get that mate shooting some paper eh,gut shot goat at 60y :Oh Noes:

----------


## Rushy

Good to see you out and about doing it Toby.  Bit slow on the uptake letting yourself get scoped more than once though

----------


## Toby

@VC, Yeah but he was standing and doesn't shoot a hell of a lot, he was scared of the thistles and wouldn't lay down.

@Rushy, Well yeah but I was going to move my head back, which I did for the last shot I though fuck this shit but while shooting off the first 2 which scoped me when I moved back on the second the sight picture went shit( you guys will know what I mean) so I thought nah I will keep it nice and clear and moved forward again but nope even worse. I hit the target at 100m about 1inch apart but pretty high and only 2 shots. I reckon they were the first 2 where I had the proper sight picture the last one when I moved back was the one that missed I reckon

Forgot the add we shot muzzle loaders, I shot one in one hand too and hit the target even though it was only 30m. Whaka yeah.

----------


## RimfireNZ

Awesome Toby. I've had a chance to shoot muzzle loaders a couple of times. Real good fun. You gotta wait half an hour for the smoke to clear  :Psmiley: 

Where'd you get them? I've never seen any in any gun shops up here.

----------


## Toby

There my mates he has 2 .50s and a .70. not in the pics he never gets in front of the camera. Get them from hayes and associates they are pedosoli or how ever you spell it. They have crap triggers but are good fun I have shot 2 goats with the one that I was holding.

----------


## veitnamcam

That fringe is mean Moari mean :Grin:  (can I say that being a whitey ? )

----------


## Toby

I forgot what powder we used but it is really big and grainy and doesn't pour out very good like the home made black powder or 777, pryodex and so on.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Send spanners a pm asking for a forum beanie for yourself, tell him i will pay for it.

----------


## Toby

I have one.

----------


## veitnamcam

Teenagers  :36 1 5: 



> I have one. *But thank you very much 7MMsaum for the offer*


Fixed it for you Toby :Wink:

----------


## Toby

Bloody teenagers these days forgetting there manners. What VC thanks for the offer.

----------


## gadgetman

Good work there Toby. I'm too much of a wimp to shoot anything likely to scope me.

----------


## Rushy

I got another Possum this morning.

----------


## Dundee

Another rat

----------


## Neckshot

trapped ten possums for the weweknd first trap line so was stoked with it,lemons were a good draw aswell mix of summer and some slightly thicker fur's.Im gonna set twenty traps next weeknd being a long one im expecting a better hit aswell as ive learnt a shitload from my first line so far.The fun part is checking the traps the following morning with the kid's they get super excited when a real wild fucker is caught in the trap and they watch daddy dancing around putting a dent in it's skull.

----------


## Toby

Now I have this image of guy with a stick running a possum like caveman with his bat around the first ever fire. Haha how many kgs of fur did ya get? I had gun ready to shoot some magpies today but they thought they would take off onstead.

----------


## Rushy

Well done Neckshot.  I might give lemons a go myself.  I generally use apple.

----------


## Neckshot

yea i didnt use lemon's on every trap but were i did it worked a treat,gonna give annisead and flour a go aswell but consealing the trap with dirt and grass seemed to work as good as lemon's two.

----------


## Dougie

Awesome stuff Neckshot! What are you doing to buy with your plucking pucking money?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Neckshot

secret

----------


## Dundee

got two pukekos going to town tonight in the car ,bugger I couldn't swerve I would have gone off a bank.lol

----------


## StrikerNZ

Knocked over 13 roos between a few of us on Friday. I claimed the longest 2 kills at 425y and 587y. Not bad for the wee 223, very happy with how it's shaping up!

----------


## Neckshot

get some footage mate go the wee call's

----------


## Dundee

One wabbit for me boys are just walking up drive dunno how they got on

----------


## Rushy

> Knocked over 13 roos between a few of us on Friday. I claimed the longest 2 kills at 425y and 587y. Not bad for the wee 223, very happy with how it's shaping up!


Good shooting Striker

----------


## Rushy

> One wabbit for me boys are just walking up drive dunno how they got on


Back in action Dundee.  The drought is over.

----------


## StrikerNZ

> get some footage mate go the wee call's


Camera = one more thing to carry.  :Oh Noes:  :Yuush:  Maybe one day..
Definitely enjoying the 223 though. Don't think I'll be pushing it past 600 on light game like roos, but if I can get pretty consistent out to that point, I'll be happy.




> Good shooting Striker


Cheers Rushy, all the practice and theory is starting to pay off.

----------


## GravelBen

Here is a crappy phone photo of one...

----------


## Neckshot

Nice on the to do list for sure Is that a safari delux???? with a  night eater.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Nice on the to do list for sure


+1

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Done that and its awsome

----------


## Rushy

> Nice on the to do list for sure Is that a safari delux???? with a  night eater.


+1. Maybe we should organise a safari.

----------


## GravelBen

> Is that a safari delux???? with a  night eater.


Rifle is a Savage American Classic 223, and yep with a nighteater 3-9x42 on top. Pretty good scope for what they cost.

----------


## Dundee

Boys are back with a very large coon shot with VC's rifle and the bloody cat followed them the whole hunt :Wtfsmilie: Not the first time we had cats come hunting thou.Years ago had a cat come duck shooting and sat next to the dog in the flax bushes with us.

They walked half way thru a station and those torches you gave em Chris a bright,seen from over 3km away tonight.

----------


## Happy

Took the squeak out of these ...



     With this




     from my house back there

----------


## Rushy

Best thing that could happen to them Happy.

----------


## Neckshot

Trapped and plucked 17 possum's  for the weeknd beat my last week total by 6 or 7 i think.I used 5 more trap's and anniseed oil for bait/draw,and consentrated more on trap posistion under the bait. Seeing more sign aswell so practice practice aye.

----------


## 30calterry

> Trapped and plucked 17 possum's  for the weeknd beat my last week total by 6 or 7 i think.I used 5 more trap's and anniseed oil for bait/draw,and consentrated more on trap posistion under the bait. Seeing more sign aswell so practice practice aye.


hav u tryed curry powder

----------


## Rushy

> Trapped and plucked 17 possum's  for the weeknd beat my last week total by 6 or 7 i think.I used 5 more trap's and anniseed oil for bait/draw,and consentrated more on trap posistion under the bait. Seeing more sign aswell so practice practice aye.


Well done Neckshot.  Must check my traps tonight.

----------


## Bernie

hi got this hind when out rabbit shooting(240yds hornaby practise ammo original  projectile replaced with nosler 55gn ballistic. Tip)ps hope photo goes thru not good at computers etc

----------


## Rushy

It would appear that you are good enough with computers Bernie.  Great photo

----------


## Bernie

Thanks mite have ago sending a few more (trying to transfer from laptop to ipad)

----------


## RimfireNZ

Nice one Bernie. 240m is a decent shot. My freezer is bloody empty at the moment. I wish a big red like that would jump out in front of me when I was hunting rabbits.

Not much chance of that on dairy farms in Pukekohe/Karaka though  :Grin:

----------


## Bernie

Thanks  it was 230yds typed wrong,I'm lucky to have this place,my mate owns the property big sheep farm, saw 2 reds  earlier that hunt did not think to see a3rd, got to get lucky sometimes

----------


## Neckshot

Nah i havnt mate but your not the first to say curry powder so ill give it a try soon.

----------


## Dundee

Righto iv locked me guns up :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

Shot 1 hare  on the run at 100 mtres taking the boys too there campsite I was stoked with 3 young lads too witness the shot. :Grin: 

photo will come :Grin:  Sober when i took the shot :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Righto Dundee, so is the picture blurry or were you sober for that too?

----------


## Dundee

Sent PT to do the retrieve will finish this 2moro :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

That was a good shot Dundee if it was up where PT is from where the photo was taken

----------


## Dundee

Yeah it was a bloody good shot Rushy. I was about 20metres away from the gate when I dropped it on the run and it fell where PT  retrieved it. :Grin: . Three boys going Wow!!

Carried on to their camp destination and another hare took off from near the track,PTs turn this time.

----------


## Dundee

Destination reached for three young armed youngans. Safety has been drilled big time.

Campsite for night two


After I left the boys I bagged another hare on my way home :Grin: 

So it was 3 hares for the evening

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic Dundee.  Great to see kids learning some real life skills

----------


## Toby

Jealous much, lucky fellas.

----------


## huck

got a rabbit with the shoty then 2 more round the wool shed with dads supressd 22

----------


## Spudattack

Not sure if this counts, hit a Mynah at 160 with the windscreen today on a back stretch, was watching the rearview and it took it about 5 seconds to come down, must have gone up bloody high! :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dougie

Geeze what's with the rifle, this is the pesties thread! Coulda' used a mouse trap.....  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Thats one oversized pest :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Took boys out again I smacked a wee rabbit Sean did the retrieve :Grin: 

And the  bolt was open after the retrieve as it looks dangerous in the pic but it was safe :Grin: 



Then a Dundee shot at a magpie with the .22lr

Sean the retriever again just up past the flaxes,took this pic where I shot it from :Grin: 



He gets back too the bike 



And says why did i have too get that :Grin:  Just to show the distance I said :Grin: 

While this was happening a hare was spooked and possom trapper kicked into gear over a hot wire thru a crop and the chase was on :ORLY: 

Came down the track and hare was gone but possom trapper nailed a maggie

----------


## gadgetman

Mighty good work there team.

----------


## GravelBen

Nice shooting  :Have A Nice Day: 

Somehow I don't think I've ever actually shot a magpie - I missed a sitter at about 30m with a 22mag once, doh!

----------


## Rushy

Good going to the Dundee's for bowling over Maggies.  I have shot plenty at my place over the years.  Pesky Australians

----------


## Dougie

Get that puppy out with ya! Teach her how to do Sean's job  :Wink:  oh and cheers for the letter to the new house Sean, when I'm back from the trip I'll send ya some goodies  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

2 more magpies for me :Grin:

----------


## Nasty Factory Trigger

Gt barrier island - first night out, with the father - I got 9 rabbits, missed a shite load - been about 18 months since shot the .22, since then had the trigger sear recut - beautiful.  2nd night out, father and I got 19 each, and we went thru less ammo!! Ran out in the end..  ended up with a swag of back legs tho!!

----------


## Dundee

Nasty Factory trigger thought those bunnies might be cooked :Grin:

----------


## Nasty Factory Trigger

lol, yep, tho in the pot, before the BBQ..!  

Damn, mum n dads place still in the evac zone...

----------


## Dundee

> lol, yep, tho in the pot, before the BBQ..!  
> 
> Damn, mum n dads place still in the evac zone...


Fingers crossed for your family

----------


## Bill999

Head shot a magpie with my 22 Brno this evening then a mayna landed beside where it was hanging upside down i the tree to have a look at the magpie, so he got a bullet too

----------


## Happy

> Head shot a magpie with my 22 Brno this evening then a mayna landed beside where it was hanging upside down i the tree to have a look at the magpie, so he got a bullet too


C'mon how far and where's the pics ha ha Do you wanna borra my 223 to 22converter Good work Bill

----------


## Dundee

I got sum pics but the tool bar that adds photos has gone again.  Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh

----------


## Dundee

Uploaded this today took for bloody ever!This  might be the prob with the photo tool bar? Its hard on the eyes as its a crap camera and I walked with the camera to the kill. But a bloody great shot with the .22lr rifle.

200mtr magpie. - YouTube

----------


## Toby

thats a pretty good shot

----------


## Dundee

the shot with the boys was priceless the other day having Sean an PT with me great having a witness or two. It was a long shot past that pond but when you have a witness its even better.

----------


## Bill999

I got a really good photo of it missing the top of its skull, no idea how to post photos tho sorry guys

----------


## Rushy

Good shooting again Dundee,  Peter Jackson is quite safe in his job though as your skills as a producer of films are not the flashest in town (says he who couldn't even turn the video camera on).

----------


## gadgetman

For me: 4 hares.
For mate: 3 hares, 2 rabbits.
For other mate: 3 hares, 2 deer.

Truck looks really redneck sitting outside Dougies Digs for the night with blood dripping from the back.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> For me: 4 hares.
> For mate: 3 hares, 2 rabbits.
> For other mate: 3 hares, 2 deer.
> 
> Truck looks really redneck sitting outside Dougies Digs for the night with blood dripping from the back.


Well done GM

----------


## gadgetman

Would have got 3 times the amount of hares had we not stopped to deal with a couple of fallow.

Next step: Figure out a way to deal with the one I ended up with.  :Cool:

----------


## Toby

> Next step: Figure out a way to deal with the one I ended up with.


cut it up, freeze. send to my house.

----------


## Rushy

> Would have got 3 times the amount of hares had we not stopped to deal with a couple of fallow.
> 
> Next step: Figure out a way to deal with the one I ended up with.


Break it down, chill it for 6 -7 days, steak it, have a meal and free flow freeze the rest.

----------


## huck

got two magpies with my slug gun yesterday

----------


## Rushy

> got two magpies with my slug gun yesterday


Good on you Huck.

----------


## gadgetman

> cut it up, freeze. send to my house.


Rodger that. Shall I get TimeRider to deliver?  :Wink:

----------


## Lindsay Barnett

one less hare nice night for walk

----------


## Dundee

Well done people!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## StrikerNZ

20 bunnies plus a hare for me today. Good to get a few more rounds through the .22  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Good on you StrikerNZ

----------


## PerazziSC3

goat down

----------


## Dundee

Looks like you were headless in that 1 :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Off his face Dundee.

----------


## RimfireNZ

Up until a couple months ago I thought I'd killed everything on the farm I live on. Then I started seeing this single little cottontail down in the same spot by the creek a few times. After either not being sneaky enough (and just seeing the flash of a white tail) or missing shots with my minute of barn 10/22 I finally got him.

I didn't take the useless turd of a 22 out, I took out the HMR as that actually shoots where you point it.





Don't know about you south island guys but it's scary dry up here at the moment. Not a great photo (dusk) but *everything* is brown. Hasn't been any rain in ages.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Same here, you can see some paddocks turning a grey colour as the dirt shows through whats left of the dry matter.

----------


## Dundee

We farked!!!!!
Try  getting rich on this desert!!!!!!

----------


## Rushy

Try drilling for oil Dundee.  Looks like the Middle East.

----------


## Bill999

tell me about it guys, Im irrigating my trees 24/7 at the moment. Im hoping like hell something comes of this rain for monday

----------


## sako75

The whole Auckland region has a Grass Curing % of 70%
Canterbury highest Hanmer 90%, Otago highest is Tara hills 90%
Highest in the country is Bridge Pa on 99%
The fire index for each area bounces all over the place between high one day and extreme the next depending on wind speed

Nice shot on the Cottontail

----------


## Rushy

Hancock's have just closed off access to the Woodhill Forest north of Rimmers Road because it is as dry as in there.  So that means no access to Murowai Beach through there and no recreational motorbiking in the forest.  Looking forward to rain.

----------


## Dundee

Looks like where all in the same boat

----------


## Rushy

> Looks like where all in the same boat


Pretty much

----------


## sako75

West Coast is pretty good with 30% CG. Haast on 20% and still Low. They have awesome whitebait fritters there  :Have A Nice Day: 
Just been out the back of work and Mt. Wellington is pretty brown

----------


## huck

went for a walk with my grandad on wednsday night and managed to get 4 rabbits for our little walk

----------


## Dundee

good stuff huck

----------


## possum trapper

got a rabbit tonight with the air rifle

----------


## scottrods

Another 12 tonight for me. Sitting in long grass at edge of the field, shooting them coming into the farmers garden.

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 6652 got a rabbit tonight with the air rifle


Way to go PT.  Like the safety represented by the broken open rifle

----------


## StrikerNZ

They weren't very little... but we knocked over 4 stinkies today  :Thumbsup: 

1-from-1 for me, neck shot at 240y on a solid billy. Could have pushed the range a little further, but was wanting to see how the new 40gr pills perform on goats before I stretch the distance. Results were.. convincing. Straight down on the spot and dead within seconds. Very happy.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

smacked another hare this arvo with the dogs be a while till we can help Game plan  out  at this rate anyway.

3.5kg and bolt had it for dinner

----------


## Rushy

> They weren't very little... but we knocked over 4 stinkies today 
> 
> 1-from-1 for me, neck shot at 240y on a solid billy. Could have pushed the range a little further, but was wanting to see how the new 40gr pills perform on goats before I stretch the distance. Results were.. convincing. Straight down on the spot and dead within seconds. Very happy.


Sounds like good shooting StrikerNZ, well done

----------


## Rushy

> bolt had it for dinner


Bolted it down no doubt.

----------


## gadgetman

> Bolted it down no doubt.


Don't think you'd need to. Shoot it right it won't be going anywhere.

----------


## Dundee

Two Aussies today

----------


## Rushy

Younguns.  Still got grey plumage

----------


## Dundee

Time too start trapping again there are getting big numbers up the back :ORLY:  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Kill em all......Barstard magpies

----------


## Dundee

I got over 1000 in 2010,900 in 2011 and today is the first day I've set the trap this year. :ORLY: 

Heres the secret members,home made trap simple and easy to make :Grin: 



Best bait is mutton fat as it doesn't get fly blown



Killing a mutton tomorrow so will replace the bread for fat :Grin: 

In the mean time I smoked another at 100metres



With the .22 heres the zoom shot :36 1 11: 



And result yes! :Grin: 




So now you know how too catch the buggers get too it!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Happy

Need to draw us some plans pics don't show us how to build one

----------


## Rushy

Dundee, have you taken out a patent on that trap?  It looks as though you could market it to the world.

----------


## Bill999

Id say they would be slightly upset after spending a few hours in that trap

----------


## Toby

> Id say they would be slightly upset after spending a few hours in that trap


Thats what the mesh on top is for. shoot through it with a shotgun. I would have some plovers dead just got home but I need to get through 2 locked doors and only have a key for the safe. looks I might be getting some keys made  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

:Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Id say they would be slightly upset after spending a few hours in that trap


Not at all Bill999 the first bird caught in the trap gets a new home with a roof,perch and food right next too the trap.
Live decoys work a treat :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

Dundee I should have taken some pics of all the maggies I shot in Chch! Did you like my starling shot though? Took the top off his melon  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Dundee I should have taken some pics of all the maggies I shot in Chch! Did you like my starling shot though? Took the top off his melon


Impressed Dougie and a long time ago you were asking Toby why did you shoot those little birds :Grin: 

Nice how many mags you smack with the big rifle?

----------


## Dougie

Scared the crap outta' a few but it started getting expensive. Rumour has it that a few Canada geese may have gone to heaven though.....

----------


## Toby

Hope those geese were head shots!!!

----------


## Dundee

They should of been if they were 100 metres away :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

1 plover and one magpie decoy they will flock in now :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> 1 plover and one magpie decoy they will flock in now
> Attachment 6924


Who da man Dundee?    You da man!

----------


## Toby

I missed 2 mynas then sat down wondering why and then it hit me. I just changed the mounts on the gun and never checked its sight. Well shes on the dot now so those little shits better watch out.

----------


## Dundee

Yep plenty Aussies going goodbye :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

Yeah slaughter them they horrible bloody things,they used to dive bomb u on quad and the poor old work dog.

----------


## Rushy

> they used to dive bomb u on quad and the poor old work dog.


That  is when you need a shotgun Mrs Dundee.  Stops them dead

----------


## Dundee

.22 away now its parrie season the shotgun joins me open trap maggie flys away and BANG

----------


## geezejonesy

do you keep a live magpie near by to attract others into the the area?

----------


## Dundee

Thats how it works :Wink:

----------


## scottrods

Got one with the 22 last night. I was out shooting bunnies in farm garden, and in swoops a couple of maggies. First one to pop it's head out of the tree got the works. 5 bunnies went to sleep too  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Had a fail tonight back from the parrie hunt that was all good.Go and check trap myself and PT and I two shottys 2 shots one free magpie :Pissed Off:

----------


## Rushy

At what distance? You can shoot the nuts off a gnat at 100 yards with a 22 but mis a maggie with a shotty.  That doesn't compute Dundee unless it was out of range.

----------


## Dundee

> At what distance? You can shoot the nuts off a gnat at 100 yards with a 22 but mis a maggie with a shotty.  That doesn't compute Dundee unless it was out of range.


It was dark Rushy and the magpie didn't fly down the headlight beam :Pissed Off: 

But daylight helps one for Jess to retrieve :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Another today :Grin:   Daylight

Magpie Trap Shoot - YouTube

But me and PT missed one just on dark again :Pissed Off:

----------


## Rushy

> Another today  Daylight
> 
> Magpie Trap Shoot - YouTube
> 
> But me and PT missed one just on dark again


I think you should give up trying to shoot them in the dark Dundee.  Just wasting shells.

----------


## Bill999

im curious how you get them from the trap to the cage?

----------


## Dundee

> im curious how you get them from the trap to the cage?


Slide hand under trap and catch it.  2 so far today

----------


## Dundee

PT just shot one and it didn't fall out of the sky till the third shot with pumpgun :Omg:

----------


## Rushy

> PT just shot one and it didn't fall out of the sky till the third shot with pumpgun


Resilient mongrel huh?

----------


## Dundee

> Resilient mongrel huh?


Nahh piss poor shot :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

What could of been a double rise :Grin: But it didn't happen :ORLY: 



They didn't rise :Grin:

----------


## Toby

You let em and shoot em?

----------


## Dundee

Can't spill the beans Toby.I promised :Grin:  Ya all find out tomorrow I guess.

----------


## Rushy

> You let em and shoot em?


I reckon he does Toby. That would be sporting than just breaking their necks.

----------


## Dundee

just a few more :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

Ten Aussies on the deck doo dah doo dah, Dundee shot them in the neck oh the doo dah day.

----------


## Dundee

New magpie decoy today and a double rise on two more Aussie imports :Yuush:

----------


## Toby

You're doing it wrong. I can still make out a head.

----------


## Rushy

Sqwark now you bastard things.  Well done Dundee

----------


## gadgetman

Very well done Dundee.

----------


## Martz

a double rise, ...well done  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Happy

> a double rise, ...well done


Curious whats your user name stand for or was it typing error ha ha ... Cheers

----------


## Happy

> Can't spill the beans Toby.I promised Ya all find out tomorrow I guess.


Talkin bout spilling the beans how bout some good pics of the trap so we can see how it works as it obviously does work....
Or do you have a patent pending on it he he ... Ive got two pet maggies not to be killed cos they drag in those squeaky bastards and I take them out but
know a few farms thatd love to be cleaned out a bit ... My two maggies have survived a year now since I shot the last of their mates.
Hows that for self control Got one Harry Hare that lives happpily around as well .. Hes off the menu you can park next to him and talk to him and he just looks at you
like who you talkin to dick.. Bit of humour though ..

----------


## Dundee

> Talkin bout spilling the beans how bout some good pics of the trap so we can see how it works as it obviously does work....
> Or do you have a patent pending on it he he ... Ive got two pet maggies not to be killed cos they drag in those squeaky bastards and I take them out but
> know a few farms thatd love to be cleaned out a bit ... My two maggies have survived a year now since I shot the last of their mates.
> Hows that for self control Got one Harry Hare that lives happpily around as well .. Hes off the menu you can park next to him and talk to him and he just looks at you
> like who you talkin to dick.. Bit of humour though ..


Here ya go Happy
A fukm predator bet me today and I only  shot 2 gone for an hour and the sick fuck ate em alive :XD: 


The trap

----------


## Dundee

4 bits of wood to make frame,netting on top and not tight so the pest can move.You need a curve in it.
No.8 wire V tacked too the frame in a little so the pest walks in and stands on the V which sets the triger off for the capture.


Now the trigger is the tricky bit


Getting the height too balance the trap.


Hope those pics help Happy you should be culling them in no time.

----------


## big_foot

Heres a couple of hares I got last night, one at 100yards and the other about 120 with .22 subs. thanks to Mucco for arranging access.

----------


## Dundee

Thats a weird looking canon Bigfoot,3 maggies today and one missed by PT

----------


## big_foot

Yea shes a bit of a shed special. Toz 17-01 converted to straight pull bull pup. It was the first time I had it out, heavy but goes good.

----------


## veitnamcam

Got two bunnys yesterday and a magpie .
Magpie was ranged at 178y and killed first shot with a subsonic 22 with two witneses :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Heres a couple of hares I got last night, one at 100yards and the other about 120 with .22 subs. thanks to Mucco for arranging access.
> Attachment 7242


I am surprised that you could see them through that tiny scope (ha ha ha).  Well done big-foot

----------


## Rushy

> Got two bunnys yesterday and a magpie .
> Magpie was ranged at 178y and killed first shot with a subsonic 22 with two witneses :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


That is a bit dead eye dick / davey crockett VC.  Well done.  Watch out Dundee, better start honing the sharp shooter skills and taking eye shots at 200.

----------


## Martz

> Curious whats your user name stand for or was it typing error ha ha ... Cheers


it just sayz Martz, tried to be a bit creative lol..!!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> That is a bit dead eye dick / davey crockett VC.  Well done.  Watch out Dundee, better start honing the sharp shooter skills and taking eye shots at 200.


Did the same thing in almost the exact same spot 2 years ago! 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Good stuff VC even better when you have witnesses :Thumbsup:

----------


## StrikerNZ

23 bunnies on Friday evening.  :Thumbsup: 

Bit of wind about made for some challenging shooting at times, but still plenty of fun.

----------


## big_foot

Thats a fair lob VC what brand ammo/rifle?




> Got two bunnys yesterday and a magpie .
> Magpie was ranged at 178y and killed first shot with a subsonic 22 with two witneses :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> Thats a fair lob VC what brand ammo/rifle?


JW15 ,no name package deal scope 4x magtec subs, it doesn't actually like em. Shoots em ok but get a lot of jams feeding. whiny subs work fine in it and power-points feed and shoot well.
I sort of cheated a bit by having a couple of shots earlier at some rocks where they had been landing to get the drop.
A drissely rain gave me the wind and I held 4 foot high 1 foot left.

----------


## Rushy

> A drissely rain gave me the wind and I held 4 foot high 1 foot left.


honest man VC, and with an expert touch

----------


## veitnamcam

just in front of the left tree

----------


## Rushy

Nice place for it.  Is that your back yard?

----------


## veitnamcam

Fuck i wish! It will be when i win big on lotto  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kscott

Nice.

ps: lawns need mowing  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

2maggies yesterday 4 so far today. This is Bolts first retrieve since last parrie season.I wish he would fatten up though hes a long lean looking mutt but fast as hell :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> 2maggies yesterday 4 so far today. This is Bolts first retrieve since last parrie season.I wish he would fatten up though hes a long lean looking mutt but fast as hell
> Attachment 7296


Why would you want to fatten him Dundee?  He is a lean mean retrieving machine.

----------


## Toby

Little brother nailed a aussie pest but I bloody missed again. Losing my touch

----------


## Rushy

> Little brother nailed a aussie pest but I bloody missed again. Losing my touch


Sounds like you need to get your little bro to give you some refresher lessons Toby.

----------


## gadgetman

> Little brother nailed a aussie pest but I bloody missed again. Losing my touch


The other thing is to check he hasn't taken your scope dial for a spin. Not that I know anyone that would stoop so low. :Fighting:

----------


## Toby

> Sounds like you need to get your little bro to give you some refresher lessons Toby.


Do you know how big his head would get if I did that.

----------


## Toby

> The other thing is to check he hasn't taken your scope dial for a spin. Not that I know anyone that would stoop so low.


Possibly but I think its more due to the chemo sometimes makes my eyes a little fuzzy I'm gonna blame that.

----------


## gadgetman

Yeah, that would do it.

----------


## mrs dundee

Nice looking dog their mr dundee,hes clever cause i own him lol.

----------


## Dundee

> Nice looking dog their mr dundee,hes clever cause i own him lol.


I trained the lean keen retrieving machine and cattle dog :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

And a nice action shot with the rudder going there Mr & Mrs Dundee.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

I will get a better photo tomorrow of him retrieving a bird,theres about 50 Aussies lurking around :Grin:

----------


## falconhell

number 3 for the day.

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 7318 number 3 for the day.


Couldn't be better.  Well done

----------


## Dundee

2 for today :Yuush:

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya Dundee.  You could certainly do with some rain down you way (but then so could most of us)!

----------


## mrs dundee

Awsome pics of mr bolt,yes its not looking abit sad.

----------


## gadgetman

He certainly looks like he knows what to do. I wonder if I van train TR to do that for me?

----------


## Rushy

> He certainly looks like he knows what to do. I wonder if I van train TR to do that for me?


I am sure that you could GM and one of those electric dog collars would modify any bad behaviour tendencies she had if it became necessary.  In fact one of those could be useful left in place 24/7

----------


## Toby

As a child of a father who would agree with that Rushy I say bad idea

----------


## Rushy

> As a child of a father who would agree with that Rushy I say bad idea


I must meet your old man one day Toby.  Sounds like he is a practical sort of a fellah.

----------


## Toby

When you come down for a hunt when im better you will  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> When you come down for a hunt when im better you will


That sounds like a plan Toby.  I could catch up with the Dundee family and Neckshot while down that way.  when do you reckon you will be up and at them?

----------


## gadgetman

> I am sure that you could GM and one of those electric dog collars would modify any bad behaviour tendencies she had if it became necessary.  In fact one of those could be useful left in place 24/7


Good thinking there Rushy, but I'd add 'If I thought it would be fun.' to the if it became necessary.

----------


## gadgetman

> As a child of a father who would agree with that Rushy I say bad idea


Must admit that I'm glad they didn't have them readily available in my day.  :Innocent:

----------


## Toby

> That sounds like a plan Toby.  I could catch up with the Dundee family and Neckshot while down that way.  when do you reckon you will be up and at them?


Well atm chemo is shit so if it gos my way thats its done but if I stick it out then end of april so I get out just in time for duck shooting.

----------


## Toby

Should add I nailed a myna today from the couch. Bout time I hit something

----------


## Dundee

> Should add I nailed a myna today from the couch. Bout time I hit something


Hit ya brother cause he won't be allowed to hit u back :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Hit ya brother cause he won't be allowed to hit u back


Yeh go on Toby, smack him for out shooting you yesterday and tell him Mr Dundee said you should

----------


## Toby

He's at motor cross atm. With any luck he fell off and broke his bike.

----------


## Dundee

PT got one again with the VC air rifle that we one :Thumbsup:  Hes been asking where are all the rabbits and I told em to go look for water and thats where he shot this, at the creek.A nice Neckshot  :Pacman: 


I came back from the pond tonight,one that has water :Zomg: 
And bagged this with steel shot :Grin: 


So theres two black dogs feasting on rabbits and slugs or steel :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Well done guys.  I saw a couple of young rabbits on my driveway yesterday morning.  Must go looking.

----------


## scottrods

got on to a new spot tonight. 5 bunnies and 3 hedgehogs for a couple of hours walk around. It's only 8mins from home. Not a lot of ground but a couple of useful hedgerows and it's never been shot on, so they aren't that wise. Best of all as it's near a main riverbed the bunnies will just keep coming back  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## geezejonesy

Hares falcons neckshot wif his 308


Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

How far?

----------


## geezejonesy

50 metres and hit with a 150gr corelock

----------


## Toby

Thought it would be worse tbh.

----------


## geezejonesy

that is just the exit

----------


## Toby

Thought it would at least rip in half though.

----------


## Happy

Lkie that ya reckon... 300 Win Mag at quite some range too .. Midget shot ..

----------


## Dundee

3 magpies today a hedgehog in trap yesty and no pies

----------


## 30calterry

> Attachment 7387
> 
>  Lkie that ya reckon... 300 Win Mag at quite some range too .. Midget shot ..


180 gn sst doin about 2750 at 320 from memory , the memory theifs havnt got it all yet!!

----------


## Dundee

1 pie on the wing not released from the trap, on way back from pond a good ole long shot with steel in the shotty :Grin:

----------


## Bernie

77 goats down in ranfurly :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> 77 goats down in ranfurly


Good shit bernie what ya do with em all?

----------


## Wirehunt

None.

----------


## StrikerNZ

19 wallabies and one cat accounted for this evening. Pretty happy with that haul. 6 of the first 8 roos were 250+ yards. Longest being at 380, claimed by myself.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> 77 goats down in ranfurly


Excellent Bernie.  There is a lot of currie to be used for that lot

----------


## Rushy

> 19 wallabies and one cat accounted for this evening. Pretty happy with that haul. 6 of the first 8 roos were 250+ yards. Longest being at 380, claimed by myself.


19 Skippy's and a Garfield.  well done.

----------


## Bernie

> Excellent Bernie.  There is a lot of currie to be used for that lot


Took a few legs back, it was abit of a cull really (409 goats shot) we got the result the farmer was After so hopefully  we will get a few more invites :Have A Nice Day:  it  was a very good day

----------


## Rushy

409.  What was done with all of the carcasses?

----------


## Dundee

Get any photos Striker that roo shooting is fun

----------


## StrikerNZ

> Get any photos Striker that roo shooting is fun


I keep forgetting to grab photos sorry  :XD: 

I did manage to fix another boxing match though  :Cool: 
That makes 3 times now we've seen roos boxing, and dropped one of the competitors.

----------


## Rushy

> I keep forgetting to grab photos sorry 
> 
> I did manage to fix another boxing match though 
> That makes 3 times now we've seen roos boxing, and dropped one of the competitors.


And the roo that didn't die is now telling his mates about his killer knock out

----------


## Dundee

> I keep forgetting to grab photos sorry 
> 
> I did manage to fix another boxing match though 
> That makes 3 times now we've seen roos boxing, and dropped one of the competitors.


Now that would of been worth seeing

----------


## Bernie

> 409.  What was done with all of the carcasses?


A lot fell off bluffs  not that  that we took many back farmer just wanted the goats dead,in the heat the will rot quick,(idid think at the end of the day he will have a pig problem next with all those carcasses ,no dout locals will take care of that if it occurs

----------


## Dundee

Smoked another two magpies today

----------


## Rushy

Now that is a great action shot Dundee.  I was going to be a cheeky bugger and ask whether you smoke them beak first or butt first but couldn't bring myself to do it.

----------


## Dundee

> Now that is a great action shot Dundee.  I was going to be a cheeky bugger and ask whether you smoke them beak first or butt first but couldn't bring myself to do it.


They are smoked butt first and the steel flies out their beak :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Texas Heart shot.

----------


## Dundee

I don't win em all. Fail :Wtfsmilie: 

Not All Fly Free - YouTube

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice tight choke, mine would have got the first shot and been out of range for the rest.
Pretty sure its designed for shooting people as they come in the front door. Its good for Fuck all else  :Sad:  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Yes you can certainly see where it went wrong,too much leed then not enough :Pissed Off: 

Another day tomorrow and those bastards are shorting fences out with there crap running down posts onto electric fence switches.

Must of been 40 up there just before dark :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

Get Neckshot to come over Dundee and then spend the time sniping Maggies.

----------


## scottrods

half a dozen more bunnies at the weekend on a lifestyle block with horseys. Buggers are digging up the trotting ring which can cause a horse to stumble. Owners are happy for me to come over with 22 subs and knock them over whenever.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> half a dozen more bunnies at the weekend on a lifestyle block with horseys. Buggers are digging up the trotting ring which can cause a horse to stumble. Owners are happy for me to come over with 22 subs and knock them over whenever.


Yep the old hoof in a hole is not good.  Shooting the bunnies is definitely the right thing to do.

----------


## Maca49

Hey Dundee are the magies tag and release? Tie a string to to there leg. When you miss you can recall, smart shooting

----------


## GravelBen

17 bunnies and a hedgehog for me tonight, nice stroll around a favourite block. Bit less than usual, plenty about but they were quite flighty and heaps of cover at the moment.

----------


## Dundee

just one today bloody wind kept blowing the trap shut,have too be a long piece of string Macca that bugger was fast.

jeeze you fullas dwn South get the bunnies :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spudattack

Nailed about 35 turkeys and a couple of hares today, dog had the time of his life!

----------


## Dundee

> Nailed about 35 turkeys and a couple of hares today, dog had the time of his life!


Breast the turkeys or leg them,more fine meat this time of the year? :Cool:

----------


## Spudattack

> Breast the turkeys or leg them,more fine meat this time of the year?


Yep, took a lot of breast and kept a few whole, mate took the back steaks from the hares, good bit of meat for a while!

----------


## Rushy

> Nailed about 35 turkeys and a couple of hares today, dog had the time of his life!


Brilliant SA. Slow roast over the BBQ (lid down obviously).  Cover the breasts with bacon.  Yum.

----------


## Haggie

Bowled over six goats on monday morning



first kill with my handloads

----------


## Haggie

dont know why that second photo got posted but that was the view when i arrived at the spot

----------


## Rushy

> Bowled over six goats on monday morning
> 
> Attachment 7511
> 
> first kill with my handloads


Well done Haggie.  Where is that sun rise?

----------


## Haggie

between Dargaville and kai iwi lakes

----------


## Rushy

> between Dargaville and kai iwi lakes


Thanks Haggie.  My brother pumped piss up there until a year ago.

----------


## gadgetman

Very nice Haggie.

----------


## john m

This lack of rain is a real bastard.I cant feed my stock let alone all the free loaders so today I got serious! The tan hind at 80yds and the black at 110yds then they were gone. I should get a couple more in a few days time.
[ATTACH=CONFIG]7529[/

----------


## Rushy

Top shooting John. What calibre did the damage?

----------


## john m

.222 rem

----------


## Rushy

Cool.  Well done

----------


## Dundee

Thats a couple of serious headaches john m :Thumbsup:

----------


## john m

I did want to eat them!But the tan girl had a real ugly liver so shes dog tucker the black was prime lots of fat even with these current conditions.

----------


## Haggie

The damage from that .222 rem is crazy good shooting.

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice shooting on those DOE's  :Thumbsup: 

The "black" one is a melanistic color phase and the "tan" one is either menil or common color phase but looks like a common.
got a shot of hind quarters and tail?

Did you keep the skin?

They come up nice as a wall hanging :Wink:

----------


## john m

The skins went down the dead hole.Not sure if this photo helps.
[ATTACH=CONFIG]7541

----------


## StrikerNZ

Nice to see someone else using a nighteater to good effect  :Thumbsup: 

Good shooting.

----------


## BRADS

> Nice to see someone else using a nighteater to good effect 
> 
> Good shooting.


Yeah it's a shame to see it on that sweet gun :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## CreepingDeath

> between Dargaville and kai iwi lakes


Babylon coast road.or that landcorp station by there?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Haggie

Babylon coast road

----------


## CreepingDeath

> Babylon coast road


Im good:thumbup:
I know some great spots up there for big billies. Ill flick you a pm next time im up

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Haggie

> Im good:thumbup:
> I know some great spots up there for big billies. Ill flick you a pm next time im up
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Sounds good mate.

----------


## Dundee

Pulled off another sniper shot at a magpie with the .22 :Yuush: 

It was just above the cow shit on the other ridge

Heres the pic zoomed in a bit more

This is from the magpie looking back too the hill where shot was taken

----------


## veitnamcam

> The skins went down the dead hole.Not sure if this photo helps.
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]7541


That's a common colour phase.,
Menil are very similar but lack the black stripes around the bum and usually have a line of spots along the white belly/brown body colour line like a plimsol line on a boat.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Shooting Dundee :thumbup:
Who needs a 17hmr eh!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Yea managed two long shots and got two in trap. The long shot with pics I measured on quad at 200metres :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Pulled off another sniper shot at a magpie with the .22
> Attachment 7555
> It was just above the cow shit on the other ridge
> Attachment 7556
> Heres the pic zoomed in a bit more
> Attachment 7557
> This is from the magpie looking back too the hill where shot was taken
> Attachment 7558


Dead eye Dundee strikes again

----------


## Toby



----------


## madjon_

I love the way Plovers roll over and cross their little legs :Yarr:

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 7564


Have you been shooting out the window again Toby?  Well done.

----------


## Toby

Yup. Hit the other one but kept flying need to stop using solids haha.

----------


## Dundee

Good stuff Toby ,I just done the maths on the magpies.Since I have set the trap on the 6/2/13 I have killed 40 not all from the trap some were snipered others shotgunned elsewhere but its a great method to keep these pests down.

32 Magpies February

8 for March and its day two of March :Thumbsup: 



Those grennies can go flog emselves these are a bloody pest!!

----------


## Toby

That traps bloody efficent

----------


## TimeRider

> ,I just done the maths on the magpies.Since I have set the trap on the 6/2/13 I have killed 40


 So on Wednesday, 6/3/13, you shall tell us how many mags you've shot since the 'grand opening' of the trap,  :Yarr:

----------


## Dundee

Can do timerider got my little note book and its a paper one that needs a pen or pencil not a fancy gadget :Grin:  No offence towards ya old man :Wink:

----------


## TimeRider

He wont mind. Maybe...

----------


## TimeRider

We'll find out tomorrow.

----------


## Dundee

> We'll find out tomorrow.


He has probably built a trap for you by now :Thumbsup:

----------


## GravelBen

Out shotgunning from a ute tonight for the first time in years - good fun, 20 rabbits/hares and 2 possums between us.

----------


## Rushy

Well done GB.

----------


## GravelBen

Should probably claim bonus points for the black bunny too!  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

20 for black

----------


## EeeBees

> Good stuff Toby ,I just done the maths on the magpies.Since I have set the trap on the 6/2/13 I have killed 40 not all from the trap some were snipered others shotgunned elsewhere but its a great method to keep these pests down.
> 
> 32 Magpies February
> 
> 8 for March and its day two of March
> 
> Attachment 7607
> 
> Those grennies can go flog emselves these are a bloody pest!!


Good on you, Dundee

I was planning on making one of these...had the timber and mesh...when my drill etc went walkabout... :Sad: 

How To Build A Larsen Trap -The Hunting Life

----------


## Dundee

thats no good Eeebees,that one looks pretty flash

----------


## RimfireNZ

I've just got back from a hunt since the early afternoon. Between my brother and I we got a half dozen possums, couple of bunnies, couple of hares and I nailed a turkey with the 17HMR.

I know normally you're supposed to use a shotty for turkeys but after missing a headshot (and having the bird fly into a tree) I thought stuff it and aimed right under his shoulder (I had my brother backing me up in case the rifle didn't do the trick). It absolutely did though. It bowled it out of the tree, stone cold dead. Based on what I saw the HMR has plenty of grunt for a body shot on a turkey (granted it was at like, 50 meters).



I was really excited about having some turkey... but then I read that the rule of thumb is don't eat them any month that has an R in it, as they eat a load of crickets and it taints the meat. Had I known that earlier I would have left it alone. Bit late now.

Another example of why the HMR is not to be scoffed at. This is what's left of a possums head after I hit him between the eyes.


And this was the bigger of the hares I got tonight.

----------


## GravelBen

Decent sized hare  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Well done Rimfire.  That was quite a mixed bag.

----------


## Bill999

I get plenty of turkeys with the sub 22 when they get into large numbers around where they shouldn't.
you are spot on with your shooting, Iv found where there neck starts to get thick is where you aim
it breaks the neck and dosnet hit the breast meat

turkey lasanga mmmmmmm

----------


## Survy

Got me 2 rabbits 1 hare and 1 skanky ferral cat tonight in the back end of Cambridge using .22 damn cat wouldn't die even with a round in its head flipping backwards and forwards made the ugliest of sounds became quiet after I emptied my clip.

----------


## Rushy

> Got me 2 rabbits 1 hare and 1 skanky ferral cat tonight in the back end of Cambridge using .22 damn cat wouldn't die even with a round in its head flipping backwards and forwards made the ugliest of sounds became quiet after I emptied my clip.


Well done Survy.  Especially on the cat

----------


## geezejonesy

HMmmmmmm
De easter bunny 


Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Tractor still go?

----------


## geezejonesy

sure does  was on it when i knocked the wee bugga off 
useing it to tow my 3 pke troughs train style  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Jeeze I thought ours were antiques,whats sort of rifle?

----------


## geezejonesy

brno .22
yea that tractor been on our farm longer than i can remember think dad bought it in 196? something

----------


## Dundee

Now this takes the heat off :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

5 magpies so far today

----------


## Toby

I know its not your place atm but does it snow there in the winter?

----------


## Dundee

> I know its not your place atm but does it snow there in the winter?


That was bobby day last spring Toby.Hope it doesn't happen this winter

----------


## 7mmsaum

Quote "I was really excited about having some turkey... but then I read that the rule of thumb is don't eat them any month that has an R in it, as they eat a load of crickets and it taints the meat. Had I known that earlier I would have left it alone. Bit late now."

Rimfire, i had heard that the "R" thing had more to do with the down feathers being hard to remove rather than the condition of the meat.

Now you have cast doubt into my mind.....    :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Quote "I was really excited about having some turkey... but then I read that the rule of thumb is don't eat them any month that has an R in it, as they eat a load of crickets and it taints the meat. Had I known that earlier I would have left it alone. Bit late now."
> 
> Rimfire, i had heard that the "R" thing had more to do with the down feathers being hard to remove rather than the condition of the meat.
> 
> Now you have cast doubt into my mind.....


Bag one, skin one and give it a go but just be prepared to spit out  the first mouthful if needed.

----------


## RimfireNZ

Well guys don't quote me on the "any month that has an R in it" thing. I found that on the internet, on my phone, while in the field. It seemed to make sense to me but then I counted out the months that that means you'd only be able to eat turkey 4 months in the year, which has to be bollocks.

Better do some more research when I'm at home tonight. I'm not going back for him, he's in the offal hole. Couple of his mates got away however so I might take the 12G along next time and see if I can find another one to try.

----------


## Bill999

then you get holey breastmeat. 

22 is the way to go. just dont scare them by running at them and walk behind them shooting how ever many you need
that way the just walk at alert away from you

----------


## Rushy

Or you could find where they roost and go out at night with the hedge clippers.

----------


## Toby

> Or you could find where they roost and go out at night with the hedge clippers.


Man up, Don't have fist for no reason  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Man up, Don't have fist for no reason


The hedge clippers work well Toby.  Sneak up on them while they are asleep.  Whistle loudly.  They obligingly stick their head up and nek minnut!  Personal experience from the late 70's / early 80's in the Papakura / Clevedon area.

----------


## Toby

I have been told about them sitting on gates and stuff at night and how you can get right up to them but I have never tried it my self.

----------


## Rushy

> I have been told about them sitting on gates and stuff at night and how you can get right up to them but I have never tried it my self.


When you are more mobile.... I will wait for the write up

----------


## Toby

I literally dream nearly everyday of what I will do when I can walk properly. lucky duck shooting doesn't require much walking.

----------


## Survy

@rimfire
Let me know how you go, bagged a shit load of turkeys, been interested in trying one, just haven't go e that extra bit of actually doing it, killem when the grass is green, young em while they are young

----------


## Dundee

> So on Wednesday, 6/3/13, you shall tell us how many mags you've shot since the 'grand opening' of the trap,


55 magpies since the 6/2/13 :Yuush:

----------


## Rushy

> 55 magpies since the 6/2/13


Bloody brilliant Dundee.  you must be making a dent in the local population

----------


## TimeRider

> 55 magpies since the 6/2/13


 Excellent  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby



----------


## Dundee

> Bloody brilliant Dundee.  you must be making a dent in the local population


Up the hill tonight just before dark to check trap for the last time tonight and must of seen 40 of the bastards.

----------


## Toby

Why so many around there?

----------


## gadgetman

Great stuff Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

> Why so many around there?


No one else shoots them and they just keep coming in.

----------


## Toby

> No one else shoots them and they just keep coming in.


Wanna hire a full time magpie culler?  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Wanna hire a full time magpie culler?


If someone paid me a few bucks per maggie I'd be happy

----------


## 7mmsaum

I have a property to cull magpies by the owners request,  what bait works best ?

Its near dannivagas too !

----------


## Toby

> what bait works best ?


Lead

----------


## Neckshot

me and my escort!

----------


## GravelBen

> me and my escort!


You run them over?

----------


## Rushy

> I have a property to cull magpies by the owners request,  what bait works best ?
> 
> Its near dannivagas too !


Anything.  They love (and collect) shiny things though so stick the Missus' favourite diamond necklace out.  That should do it

----------


## gadgetman

> You run them over?


No, the other type of escort. He means the Turkish lady of ill repute (flasher name for hooker) and likely carrying all manner of diseases.

He, he, I'm in for an earful if kotuku sees this post.  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

> I have a property to cull magpies by the owners request,  what bait works best ?
> 
> Its near dannivagas too !


Mutton fat as it doesn't get fly blown :Wink:

----------


## TimeRider

> No one else shoots them and they just keep coming in.


 Maybe sometime in the near future I should visit your place, and shoot my first bird.

----------


## Dundee

> Maybe sometime in the near future I should visit your place, and shoot my first bird.


Your welcome theres no shortage of numbers :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

I was waiting for Gadget to finish his 49th year Wallabie Hunt........but hes busy so heres my entry.

6 magpies the last two days,one possom and I made a dog roll :Wtfsmilie: 


Bloody house stinks of possy now :ORLY: 

Cut it up fine so the Labs don't choke cause they eat like friggen pigs.



Mrs Dundee and possom trapper set 13 traps tonight,I got back late so set a couple just on dark.

A rabbit raced towards a trap I was about too move so I bagged him. :Yuush:

----------


## Dougie

Jet loves Possyum  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

PS wtf is in that drink bottle?

----------


## Dundee

> PS wtf is in that drink bottle?


Thats some possom bait that you sent to the boys Dougie.

----------


## phillipgr

Shot a rabbit with my great grandfather's .22 tonight. The thing is from the 30s and has a tubular magazine. Funny to think that I'm the 4th generation to shoot rabbits with it.

----------


## Rushy

> Shot a rabbit with my great grandfather's .22 tonight. The thing is from the 30s and has a tubular magazine. Funny to think that I'm the 4th generation to shoot rabbits with it.


Well done Phillip.

----------


## Dundee

> Shot a rabbit with my great grandfather's .22 tonight. The thing is from the 30s and has a tubular magazine. Funny to think that I'm the 4th generation to shoot rabbits with it.


Picture please of the rifle

----------


## phillipgr

> Picture please of the rifle




It's a little beat up, the barrel in particular, but my uncle and I are planning to give it some TLC.

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## phillipgr

Its a Remington 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TimeRider

Looks pretty good.

----------


## Rushy

I bet that little bit of family history could tell some stories.

----------


## scottrods

I knocked over 5 bunnies on Friday evening for a lifestyle block owner and last night 5 rabbits, a hare and 2 hedgehogs at my usual cocky. A busy weekend.

----------


## Rushy

> I knocked over 5 bunnies on Friday evening for a lifestyle block owner and last night 5 rabbits, a hare and 2 hedgehogs at my usual cocky. A busy weekend.


Good on ya Scottrods

----------


## StrikerNZ

20 bunnies this evening up the riverbed. Got a few good long shots plus missed a few closer shots when I shouldn't have. Live and learn  :O O: 

Gradually getting more consistent with the .22 though, so happy enough with my progress.

----------


## Dundee

Your on a roll there StrikerNZ,do you eat them or dog tucker them?

----------


## StrikerNZ

> Your on a roll there StrikerNZ,do you eat them or dog tucker them?


We usually bring a couple home to throw in the slow cooker, but we were a bit unmotivated today.  :ORLY:

----------


## veitnamcam

The wife got her first rabbit today.
150y with her 243.
Should have been her first deer as well but ah well next time

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TimeRider

Congrats to Mrs VC then  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> The wife got her first rabbit today.
> 150y with her 243.
> Should have been her first deer as well but ah well next time
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Tell her well done VC.  Is she still using the no name?

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep. 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Way to go Mrs VC :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> plus missed a few closer shots when I shouldn't have. Live and learn


They're the ones I have trouble with too. And there's always someone round to witness it and give me a right ribbing about it too,

----------


## gadgetman

Well done Mrs VC.

----------


## Dan

My best rat yet. Range: bout 3 feet. With my 2-hundy H&F slug pistol. Was gonna weigh it in but the dog stole it.

----------


## Rushy

Fuck Dan  you should tried saddling that and breaking it in before you shot it. Could have been quite a good hack.

----------


## Dan

> Fuck Dan  you should tried saddling that and breaking it in before you shot it. Could have been quite a good hack.


Haha! Didn't take that into consideration, it was kill or be killed at that stage. The way it was glaring at me from under the pig pen, it seemed to be poised to gimme a good mauling. 

Contemplated headskinning

----------


## Dundee

Good skills Dan

----------


## scottrods

Was asked by an old couple down the street for a couple of clean bunnies. I dropped them off on Sat morning. 
This afternoon she shuffled down with a bag of home made choc chip cookies and a fruit teabread as thanks. 

BONUS!!

----------


## Rushy

> Was asked by an old couple down the street for a couple of clean bunnies. I dropped them off on Sat morning. 
> This afternoon she shuffled down with a bag of home made choc chip cookies and a fruit teabread as thanks. 
> 
> BONUS!!


Good score Scottrods.  If they taste nice then take them some more.

----------


## Dundee

I have killed 37 magpies this month and went to drop another in the grave and I bagged a hedgehog feeding on the carcasses
.

----------


## Toby

Your grass is soooo dry

----------


## 7mmsaum

There is some green in it,  no green here.

----------


## Rushy

> I have killed 37 magpies this month and went to drop another in the grave and I bagged a hedgehog feeding on the carcasses
> Attachment 7956.


If I had seen that photo without the hedge hog in it I would have said that a hawk had been in amongst them.  Good going Dundee.

----------


## TimeRider

Some of you might've noticed that I've been away for a bit. Anyway, while I was away I spotted a rabbit, I was tempted to lift my arms to make it look like I was holding a rifle, and say "bang". Probibly would've stirred up my fellow class mates if I did do that.
Also saw two magpies and thought, 'damn I wanna shoot them'.  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Some of you might've noticed that I've been away for a bit. Anyway, while I was away I spotted a rabbit, I was tempted to lift my arms to make it look like I was holding a rifle, and say "bang". Probibly would've stirred up my fellow class mates if I did do that.
> Also saw two magpies and thought, 'damn I wanna shoot them'.


I still do that lol

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gadgetman

> Some of you might've noticed that I've been away for a bit. Anyway, while I was away I spotted a rabbit, I was tempted to lift my arms to make it look like I was holding a rifle, and say "bang". Probibly would've stirred up my fellow class mates if I did do that.
> Also saw two magpies and thought, 'damn I wanna shoot them'.


That's my girl!  :Thumbsup: 

ON that subject, you ready for the test yet?

----------


## Toby

Get your FAL now and you can really shoot em!

----------


## gadgetman

> I still do that lol


Any little lapdog or cat that appears on the idiot box gets that treatment. Basically anything that TR and the terrible sisters describes with that rude c?t# word.

----------


## veitnamcam

It makes a good game when driving with the kids. First to spot rabbit and say bang wins 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Some of you might've noticed that I've been away for a bit. Anyway, while I was away I spotted a rabbit, I was tempted to lift my arms to make it look like I was holding a rifle, and say "bang". Probibly would've stirred up my fellow class mates if I did do that.
> Also saw two magpies and thought, 'damn I wanna shoot them'.


Good for you TR

----------


## TimeRider

> ON that subject, you ready for the test yet?


 Nope, i'll do it in the school holidays.

----------


## john m

Decided to go on a mission and shoot some rabbits this arvo.Head shots only so we can use them in the kitchen.My daughter turned up with her boyfriend just after I shot this one at 102 yds which put an end to my hunting today.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Do goats count as little pesties?  :ORLY: 

5 between two of us today, remembered to grab a couple snaps on the phone this time.

First couple of a solid 4 y/o billy I took at 225y. Decent head, but there are more interesting ones in that block.



Plus one from kill location of a fatty meat nanny looking back up at where my brother took the shot. 175ish yards. Through and through both shoulders with the 25-06.


Two and a half meat animals brought home to restock the freezer.  :Thumbsup: 

I'm thinking it might be time to invest in something with a bit more grunt, as I'm not convinced the .223 will be sufficient to get me past 350 on goats and still be sure of a clean kill. Any decently placed shot is still a pretty emphatic killer out to 230, which is as far as I've tested these projectiles, but I wouldn't mind a bit more room to breathe.

----------


## gadgetman

Nice work there StrikerNZ

One of those, at least, is on my to do list for this year.

----------


## Dundee

Jeezus its green down there Striker

----------


## CreepingDeath

25/06 and 75 grain Vmax outstanding goat round out to 500.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## StrikerNZ

> Jeezus its green down there Striker


Yeah, seems to be faring pretty well around here. Few places looking pretty dry but this block was still nice and green. Only the best tucker for our pests.  :XD: 




> 25/06 and 75 grain Vmax outstanding goat round out to 500.


I think he's pushing gamekings(or something 100gr-ish softpoint anyway) as a do-all round, which seems to be performing pretty well. Lights go out pretty quickly. I'm running Nosler 40gn Ballistic Tips in my 223 and after seeing how convincing they can be, I'm sure the 75 vmax would be hard to shrug off.

----------


## RimfireNZ

Went out with my brother tonight.



Left 2 possums stuck in trees and whacked another two on the way back to the truck (8 all up). Got 2 hares, one got away, a few possums got away into thick pine trees and I couldn't find them.

The HMR is a fantastic caliber for possums.

Really gutted that my plastic bag stash in my truck ran out. I normally have a few bags stuck in a compartment for when I go hunting so I can puck the fur... but this time I couldn't. They were real big fluffy bastards too, and you can't pluck them cold. Oh well, down the offal hole.

----------


## Rushy

Well done RimfireNZ.  Us kiwis are known internationally for our ingenuity and you didn't think to put the fur in your pocket?

----------


## Dundee

Rimfire you losing out on the furry gold

----------


## P38

> Went out with my brother tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Left 2 possums stuck in trees and whacked another two on the way back to the truck (8 all up). Got 2 hares, one got away, a few possums got away into thick pine trees and I couldn't find them.
> 
> The HMR is a fantastic caliber for possums.
> 
> Really gutted that my plastic bag stash in my truck ran out. I normally have a few bags stuck in a compartment for when I go hunting so I can puck the fur... but this time I couldn't. They were real big fluffy bastards too, and *you can't pluck them cold*. Oh well, down the offal hole.


Nope you can't pluck them cold.

But you can reheat them.  :Have A Nice Day: 

My friend sticks the cold ones in a microwave for a couple of minutes then plucks them.

Dont do this in Mums good Microwave in the Kitchen! .... Bad things will happen shortly afterwards, trust me!

Cheers 
Pete

----------


## Toby

If we have any cold we just skin em

----------


## Dundee

Now thats bad P38 :Grin:   Don't think it will go down well in this house :Psmiley: 

Got one stinky little possom in my leg hold trap today and a friggen magpie in another.
They must be hungry magpies to want a feed of Dougies possom bait :Wink: 

I never took a pic it was graphic and it received a lead disprin.

----------


## Rushy

Lead Disprin Good to see your doctoring skills are right up there Dundee

----------


## Bill999

took a mate for a walk, shot one maggy and one hare. 
both 100m + 

great practice for me with my 243

----------


## Dundee

> took a mate for a walk, shot one maggy and one hare. 
> both 100m + 
> 
> great practice for me with my 243


I bet they both went Splat!! :Yuush:

----------


## Rushy

> took a mate for a walk, shot one maggy and one hare. 
> both 100m + 
> 
> great practice for me with my 243


Excellent Bill.  Two fewer pests in the country

----------


## Bill999

nearly cut the maggys head clean off. 
If I can start hitting rabbits out to 250m then maybe just maybe Ill start neck shooting my deer

----------


## Happy

> nearly cut the maggys head clean off. 
> If I can start hitting rabbits out to 250m then maybe just maybe Ill start neck shooting my deer


 Its wicked when you get it right Bill. Specially with the 300 win mag. They tend to go to sleep pretty quickly. 100 % meat recovery noum noum noum 

 I reckon its all about confidence and dont over think it or over analyse it . Head shoot a magpie at 100 you ll bowl a fallow easy at double that .

 Point visualize bang done ... Too easy eh ??? Sometimes !!!

----------


## Bernie

Took the Wyndham  out and sited it in with handloads and new suppressor on .then went for a quick look for rabits got the 1st rabit @ 367 yards and 2 more at 214  and 200  respectively 3 rabits 3 shots drop sheet and dial up scope worked a treat .(happy man ) :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant Bernie.

----------


## Bill999

awesome bernie

----------


## Dundee

46 magpies for March,4 today :Yuush:

----------


## Happy

> Took the Wyndham  out and sited it in with handloads and new suppressor on .then went for a quick look for rabits got the 1st rabit @ 367 yards and 2 more at 214  and 200  respectively 3 rabits 3 shots drop sheet and dial up scope worked a treat .(happy man )


Hate to be a wabbit near you that's pretty wicked !!

----------


## TimeRider

> 46 magpies for March,4 today


 :Yuush:

----------


## gadgetman

> Hate to be a wabbit near you that's pretty wicked !!


I'd hate to be a wabbit at what I would consider a long way from Bernie.  :Zomg:

----------


## gadgetman

Excellent work there Dundee. At that rate you should be over two a day average.

----------


## Dundee

> Excellent work there Dundee. At that rate you should be over two a day average.


Yep 5 the best this month only 3 blank days

----------


## Rushy

> 46 magpies for March,4 today


Legend Dundee

----------


## Bernie

I think it's along way to, longest rabit up till then was 350 with my .223 tika, I think the dial up scope and drop sheet with clicks up for the ranges is the difference,will find out if that long shot was a fluke soon enough(and scope keeps zero its a vortex 4 to16 always used leupold up to now)

----------


## Survy

Nice haul there rimfire very envious I am
I saw me a dead possum today middle of the main road , I mean wtf bastards know we can shoot em in the burbs

----------


## john m

The perfect rabbit gun just in case I spot an Elephant on the farm.I like to practice with the gun that will get most use during the roar and small critters are much more interesting than a paper target at a known distance.3 shots in under 3 min and all rabbits had vanished.

----------


## GravelBen

Guess you don't have to worry about skinning and gutting!  :Zomg:

----------


## john m

Not on one of them!All were neck shots but the 285 gr traveled length ways on one. The other two are in the fridge to be roasted in a day or two.

----------


## Neckshot

Went goat culling today the weather was exceptional and the pine block was overloking the east coast so it was a great day. 23 for the day this fullas was the best billy of the day I was using my mates M77 hawkeye using my 80gn targex loads everything dropped like it had been hit by the hammer of thor!!!!!! 80gn thru a 243 is deadly :Thumbsup: .I named this stink fucker..............Dejango :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

> The perfect rabbit gun just in case I spot an Elephant on the farm.I like to practice with the gun that will get most use during the roar and small critters are much more interesting than a paper target at a known distance.3 shots in under 3 min and all rabbits had vanished.
> 
> Attachment 8139



Nice John.M ,I managed three tonight also but will let the young fella take the glory :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Went goat culling today the weather was exceptional and the pine block was overloking the east coast so it was a great day. 23 for the day this fullas was the best billy of the day I was using my mates M77 hawkeye using my 80gn targex loads everything dropped like it had been hit by the hammer of thor!!!!!! 80gn thru a 243 is deadly.I named this stink fucker..............Dejango
> Attachment 8143


Skills Neckshot :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

DeJango  :Grin: 

Well done.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> The perfect rabbit gun just in case I spot an Elephant on the farm.I like to practice with the gun that will get most use during the roar and small critters are much more interesting than a paper target at a known distance.3 shots in under 3 min and all rabbits had vanished.
> 
> Attachment 8139


Way to go John

----------


## Rushy

> Went goat culling today the weather was exceptional and the pine block was overloking the east coast so it was a great day. 23 for the day this fullas was the best billy of the day I was using my mates M77 hawkeye using my 80gn targex loads everything dropped like it had been hit by the hammer of thor!!!!!! 80gn thru a 243 is deadly.I named this stink fucker..............Dejango
> Attachment 8143


Mate that would have been fun

----------


## Neckshot

> Mate that would have been fun


Shure was mate those 80gn ers jjust destroy goats and my mates m77 is a great rig

----------


## Gibo

Good shit Neckshot!!
I love slayin  goats!!! Me and a few mates go down to Uriti for a long weekend every year and man they are abundant in the Naki!!! 
Good for practicing longer shots too.

----------


## TimeRider

Nice one Neckshot  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bill999

weekend total 3 possoms (two shot by my GF) her first and second) and were scaring her clambering around her bedroom window at nite

and two maggies to make me feel like a good shot. 

all taken with the 10-22 and subies

----------


## Dundee

11 magpies 2 hedgehogs and 3 headshot rabbits for the weekend gone :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

oh and one possom :Sad:

----------


## gadgetman

That'll bump the months count up a fair dose there Dundee.

----------


## Rushy

> 11 magpies 2 hedgehogs and 3 headshot rabbits for the weekend gone


And that is probably without really trying Dundee.

----------


## RimfireNZ

I bowled over 3 hares last night (all little ones though). All my offhand practice with the 22 is paying off (that never comes hunting though). One of the shots was offhand at around 80-100m ish. I was chuffed.



I also got 7 possums and another few got away. Once they get up in those thick evergreens you never see them again.



That HMR makes a mess when you hit something hard  :Psmiley: 



I remembered to take plastic bags with me this time so have another couple of bags of possum fur.

----------


## Rushy

Good going RimfireNZ.

----------


## Dundee

Bout bloody time you kept NZ green and used ya plastic Rimfire :Grin: 

I had a fail today on the maggies,not one but counted a mob of 30 ish, have some leg hold traps set tonight for the coons  :Whut:

----------


## Rushy

Good luck with that Dundee.  Let us know how you get on.

----------


## Dundee

One bloody hedge hog and a magpie :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

> One bloody hedge hog and a magpie


Bummer.  Perhaps you have wiped out the possum population.  I haven't got any for a long while.

----------


## Dundee

yes they are getting a bit light number wise around here

----------


## RimfireNZ

> One bloody hedge hog and a magpie


Are hedgehogs pests? I see a few sniffing around when I'm out at night and always just leave them be.

Cats are another one I don't deal to because most of the properties I shoot on aren't huge and I don't want to deal to a neighbours cat (even when I'm 95% sure they're feral). There were about a dozen of them out on a shoot recently. Might have to have a chat to the farmer and neighbours.

----------


## Dundee

hedge hogs kill many young gamebirds and also feed on eggs.

----------


## Gibo

> hedge hogs kill many young gamebirds and also feed on eggs.


Mate many of us do aswell!!!!

----------


## john m

SHOOT THEM

----------


## CreepingDeath

> hedge hogs kill many young gamebirds and also feed on eggs.


Not as many as bloody pukekos.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bill999

Shot a rabbit on the way home from siting in my 223. looks about rite to me

and the maggie I promiced a few weeks back
22 headshot from 35-40m

----------


## gadgetman

Bill999, are you sure they're dead?

----------


## Rushy

> Bill999, are you sure they're dead?


Yeh they are GM.  I have been watching for 10 minutes and neither has moved

----------


## Gibo

> Yeh they are GM.  I have been watching for 10 minutes and neither has moved


But if you roll your finger back and forwards on that wheel on the mouse they come back to life!!!

----------


## Rushy

> But if you roll your finger back and forwards on that wheel on the mouse they come back to life!!!


Shit yes.

----------


## gadgetman

> Yeh they are GM.  I have been watching for 10 minutes and neither has moved


Slow day?

If you need a break write PTO on both sides of a piece of paper, then start reading.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> If you need a break write PTO on both sides of a piece of paper, then start reading.


That would keep some amused for hours

----------


## Bill999

one shot on each of those two critters too, Iv never seen somthing get as chewed up as that rabbit before

----------


## big_foot

Went lookin for a stag thats been coming out on our job this morning. He did a no-show had to settle for a scrubby little wallaby, sorry no pics.

----------


## Dundee

Nearly the end of the month time for magpie count up tomorrow. :Yuush: 

Easter time for a bunny hunt with PT and his cousin,no rabbits but settled for two hares. :Grin: 



Happy easter dogs

----------


## Bernie

Took mate and his wife out for a rabit hunt this mornin, she wants an ar15 now and so does the farmer when he saw it(goin back out so he can have a crack with it,take us to where  the hares hang out on his farm :Thumbsup: )got 10 rabits longest 259yds

----------


## Dougie

Easter bunny for lunch yesterday. (Well, a few bunnies in the pan actually!) One guy was living a pretty good life before we sniped him, despite being a fully healed amputee.

----------


## Gibo

> Easter bunny for lunch yesterday. (Well, a few bunnies in the pan actually!) One guy was living a pretty good life before we sniped him, despite being a fully healed amputee.
> 
> Attachment 8304
> 
> Attachment 8305


Old half foot! Looks tasty Dougie.

----------


## Dundee

Checked the magpie trap for the last for March 2013 and another hedgehog dispatched.


66 Magpies for the month :Yuush: 

Had too check water at run off again and took the eyes out of Easter bunny :Grin:

----------


## Jpayne

i know doesnt count as small game. but if theyr eating the swedes they're pests right?

----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 8310i know doesnt count as small game. but if theyr eating the swedes they're pests right?


Good haul looks like they've been eating the horizon too :Grin:

----------


## Jpayne

> Good haul looks like they've been eating the horizon too


haha yeah they did.. changed that pic, some people may take more from that pic than id like them too

----------


## Neckshot

> Easter bunny for lunch yesterday. (Well, a few bunnies in the pan actually!) One guy was living a pretty good life before we sniped him, despite being a fully healed amputee.
> 
> Attachment 8304
> 
> Attachment 8305


love the chopsticks!!! :Cool:

----------


## Gibo

> love the chopsticks!!!


Ha Ha didnt even seee them first time!

----------


## Dougie

I'm a shocker for forgetting my fork at home eh. I should buy a spork!

----------


## Dundee

2 maggies for 1st of April and one Sean Dundee landed a finger in a leg hold trap :Grin: 



He's not out hunting tonight :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Not nice poor bugger. Does his finger have to go to jail too??

----------


## Dundee

> Not nice poor bugger. Does his finger have to go to jail too??


He'd have more luck in there Gibo than us buggers out here :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

Getting some flack on FaceBook after post this photo of my dinner, pre-peeling.....  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> Getting some flack on FaceBook after post this photo of my dinner, pre-peeling..... 
> 
> Attachment 8334


Skin it first Dougie and if ya dished it up cooked they wouldn't know what they would be eating.If it had feathers they would of thought poor chicken :36 1 53:

----------


## Dougie

> Skin it first Dougie and if ya dished it up cooked they wouldn't know what they would be eating.If it had feathers they would of thought poor chicken


I seemed to get more 'likes' on the other pic hey! It must be the fur that tugs the heart strings. I didn't think a furry arse would though, it'd be a hell of a different story if I showed the rabbit that had his wee eyes pop out (no I didn't actually take a photo of that btw!) thanks to the 223! I'm much less upset this time with the comments than when I shot my staggy - I thought I did good and then I was bummed big time!

Right now I'm happily stuffed with a tasty dinner  :Grin:

----------


## ebf

Shame on you Dougie, you heartless easter bunny slaying heathen  :Grin:  Told ya about getting the FB comments, hehe.

----------


## Dougie

> Shame on you Dougie, you heartless easter bunny slaying heathen  Told ya about getting the FB comments, hehe.


Report me to FB eh...shame on me for such inappropriate photos! And like I said to Tim, you think those comments are bad, you should see my private inbox!!!  :Grin:  (ps from the same person that keeps pestering me for venison!)

----------


## RimfireNZ

> Report me to FB eh...shame on me for such inappropriate photos! And like I said to Tim, you think those comments are bad, you should see my private inbox!!!  (ps from the same person that keeps pestering me for venison!)


Tell them to harden the F up  :Psmiley:  I hate hippies.

It really winds me up when people are happy buying a steak from the supermarket, but if you show something you ate that had a MUCH NICER end to it's life than that cow they are munching on, they get all uppety. Or the vegans... worse than religious fundamentalists!

Good on you for eating what you harvested yourself Dougie.

----------


## Toby

I have only gotten shit on fb twice for dead things. One was my mums mate bitching over a picture of a sparrow with half a head and the other was from a guy from school about a goat dead with this blood coming out of its neck.

----------


## RimfireNZ

> I have only gotten shit on fb twice for dead things. One was my mums mate bitching over a picture of a sparrow with half a head and the other was from a guy from school about a goat dead with this blood coming out of its neck.


People can't tell you what to say or show. If it hurts their delicate little feelings they can easily block posts from someone rather than censoring them.

----------


## Nibblet

..........Whats Facebook?

----------


## Dundee

3 maggies today had too shift trap and cage as stock have moved.

----------


## Dougie

> 3 maggies today had too shift trap and cage as stock have moved.


Give a Jersey a kiss on the schnoz for me, Dundee  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Give a Jersey a kiss on the schnoz for me, Dundee


You were up this way on the weekend Dougie you could of schnozed them all if you called in :36 1 7:

----------


## Dougie

> You were up this way on the weekend Dougie you could of schnozed them all if you called in


No time! I will next time though. And give Mr and Mrs Dundee a big cuddle each of course.

----------


## Dundee

> No time! I will next time though. And give Mr and Mrs Dundee a big cuddle each of course.


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## TimeRider

Got a rabbit the other day  :Yuush: 
  Sorry no pics,

----------


## Dundee

> Got a rabbit the other day 
>   Sorry no pics,


Way to go timerider ....what was the weopon of your choice?

----------


## Neckshot

> Got a rabbit the other day 
>   Sorry no pics,


sorry dont beleive you :Psmiley:

----------


## TimeRider

> Way to go timerider ....what was the weopon of your choice?


  Dads 243

----------


## Rushy

> Nearly the end of the month time for magpie count up tomorrow.
> 
> Easter time for a bunny hunt with PT and his cousin,no rabbits but settled for two hares.
> 
> Attachment 8284Attachment 8285Attachment 8286
> 
> Happy easter dogs
> Attachment 8287Attachment 8288


Well done PT and Cousin

----------


## Rushy

> Took mate and his wife out for a rabit hunt this mornin, she wants an ar15 now and so does the farmer when he saw it(goin back out so he can have a crack with it,take us to where  the hares hang out on his farm)got 10 rabits longest 259yds


Good on ya Bernie.  Spreading the enthusiasm for AR15's is a good thing.

----------


## Rushy

> Easter bunny for lunch yesterday. (Well, a few bunnies in the pan actually!) One guy was living a pretty good life before we sniped him, despite being a fully healed amputee.
> 
> Attachment 8304
> 
> Attachment 8305


Yum Dougie, peg leg and onions

----------


## Rushy

> Checked the magpie trap for the last for March 2013 and another hedgehog dispatched.
> Attachment 8306
> 
> 66 Magpies for the month
> 
> Had too check water at run off again and took the eyes out of Easter bunny
> Attachment 8307


A couple of maggies a day is a good average Dundee.  Keep that up and you will bowl about seven hundred of them out in a year.

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 8310i know doesnt count as small game. but if theyr eating the swedes they're pests right?


Top shooting Jpayne.

----------


## Rushy

> 2 maggies for 1st of April and one Sean Dundee landed a finger in a leg hold trap
> 
> Attachment 8322
> 
> He's not out hunting tonight


That counts as a war wound Sean.  If you were an American Infantryman you would get a Purple Heart medal for that.

----------


## Rushy

> Getting some flack on FaceBook after post this photo of my dinner, pre-peeling..... 
> 
> Attachment 8334


Tell them to wake up and smell the real world Dougie.  Food isn't born on a polystyrene tray.

----------


## Rushy

> ..........Whats Facebook?


It's when you fall asleep reading Nibblet.

----------


## Rushy

> 3 maggies today had too shift trap and cage as stock have moved.


Upping the average Dundee.

----------


## Rushy

> Got a rabbit the other day 
>   Sorry no pics,


Well done TR.

----------


## Rushy

> sorry dont beleive you


You are a hard man Neckshot

----------


## Bill999

few more possoms chocked up to the ar15, all shot by the girlfriend while I was on light. 
great way to spend an evening together.

----------


## Rushy

> few more possoms chocked up to the ar15, all shot by the girlfriend while I was on light. 
> great way to spend an evening together.


Great dating technique Bill.  "how'd you like to come play with my piece in the dark?  I'll hold the light".  Good on ya mate!

----------


## Nibblet

Haha Rushy, what does your dope sheet for that beast range out to? A foot?

----------


## Dundee

> Give a Jersey a kiss on the schnoz for me, Dundee


Here you go Dougie wrap ya laughing gear around this one :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

Beautiful! I'd kiss that nose!!

----------


## Neckshot

> Beautiful! I'd kiss that nose!!


ask your self that in spring when its chocka block with snot!!!!

----------


## Rushy

eeeewwww yuk

----------


## Bill999

> Great dating technique Bill.  "how'd you like to come play with my piece in the dark?  I'll hold the light".  Good on ya mate!


I tryed putting her hand on it once in the dark. she said "no thanks I dont smoke"

----------


## gadgetman

> I tryed putting her hand on it once in the dark. she said "no thanks I dont smoke"


That's not what I heard.

----------


## Bill999

Is that when I pushed your head down anyway?

----------


## gadgetman

> Is that when I pushed your head down anyway?


Damn, they changed the picture.

----------


## Bill999

function over aesthetics every time. she would teach those young beautiful girls you all date a thing or two...

----------


## PerazziSC3

Got 80 odd pigeons on sunday, been very slack up north with two much feed around for them, not decoying in very well

----------


## Dundee

Sylvester dragged home three :Grin: ......does that count? :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Sylvester dragged home three......does that count?
> Attachment 8463


Yep sure does.  I have just been watching a mouse zip across the kitchen floor.  I threw the dogs toy at it but the little fucker was too quick.

----------


## Toby

Ahhh finally got something worth showing. Still meant to be off my leg but went for a 3km walk to the railway bridge this morning which was fine also saw a seal in the river. (thats 16km up the river) so that was new. anyway the important part I asked dad if he could take me to shoot a goat he said yes so yeah I shot a goat. had the bow and tried to get my brother one but ended up sitting at a spot where we couldnt get any closer so I just shot one. Fat little bugger.


Cant really see its a seal but its a seal I have a video of it I may put on later.

----------


## Rushy

> Ahhh finally got something worth showing. Still meant to be off my leg but went for a 3km walk to the railway bridge this morning which was fine also saw a seal in the river. (thats 16km up the river) so that was new. anyway the important part I asked dad if he could take me to shoot a goat he said yes so yeah I shot a goat. had the bow and tried to get my brother one but ended up sitting at a spot where we couldnt get any closer so I just shot one. Fat little bugger.
> 
> Attachment 8464
> Cant really see its a seal but its a seal I have a video of it I may put on later.
> 
> Attachment 8465
> 
> Attachment 8466



Good to see you out and about with blood on your hands Toby.

----------


## Dundee

Well done Toby :Thumbsup:

----------


## TimeRider

Good on ya  :Thumbsup:

----------


## geezejonesy

nice one toby ..
 :Thumbsup: 

tell us  a bit about your rifle

----------


## Toby

Well. Its a .22lr. Marlin 25N pretty accurate I have shot out to 270m with it and thats about it really. Once all the camo wears off I'll give it a few years I'm going to clean up the stock take off the scope put it back into open sights and give it a re blue.

----------


## Dundee

> Well. Its a .22lr. Marlin 25N pretty accurate I have shot out to 270m with it and thats about it really. Once all the camo wears off I'll give it a few years I'm going to clean up the stock take off the scope put it back into open sights and give it a re blue.


Hey Toby ya not spose to put camo on till duckshooting :Pacman:

----------


## Toby

> Hey Toby ya not spose to put camo on till duckshooting



Wear my camos all the time

----------


## Dundee

> Wear my camos all the time


SAME!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## madjon_

> Well. Its a .22lr. Marlin 25N pretty accurate I have shot out to 270m with it and thats about it really. Once all the camo wears off I'll give it a few years I'm going to clean up the stock take off the scope put it back into open sights and give it a re blue.


Methinks he knows how to use it :15 4 128:

----------


## Rushy

> Hey Toby ya not spose to put camo on till duckshooting


He was wearing wet land camo in hospital the first time I met him Dundee.  The young man has total commitment.

----------


## RimfireNZ

I've finally blooded the 223. I've been a real slacker about getting my 223 into a state where I can hunt with it, but it's finally suppressed and ready to go so I took it out last night.

I missed about 3 or 4 shots with it last night so I'd started to worry it had had a knock or something (jumping a fence) and you guys know what it's like once you start doubting a rifle. Your shooting turns to crap. I was shooting eggs and targets with it last weekend so maybe I'm just a shit shot with it  :Psmiley: 

But I got a hare and a rabbit.







And my brother got 3 hares and a rabbit with his HMR.





This guy was a real big bastard. His head was getting close to the size of a cats.

----------


## Rushy

You just need more time behind the eye piece RimfireNZ.

----------


## RimfireNZ

> You just need more time behind the eye piece RimfireNZ.


Yeah it's a bit of an adjustment. It's a bigger rifle than my HMR and it's even bigger than my model 700 7mm08. The bit I struggled with the most is getting behind the high mag scope. I'm really starting to think a decent Leupold 4-12 would be a far better varmint scope than the Weaver Grand Slam 6-20. I'm relatively unimpressed with it. It's better than the 6-24 bushnell I had... but that wasn't hard to beat

Are all high magnification scopes shithouse or am I just not in the right price bracket yet ($500USD shipped or $1000NZD over here)? I'm thinking I would have been better off getting a VX3 4-14 or whatever they are.

Every single one I use (ie 6+ to 20+) cuts out a lot of your peripheral vision, they're hard to get behind and they always get washed out at high magnification.

----------


## Rushy

I have only had brief experience of a real quality high power scope a couple of times and have to admit I struggled getting good eye relief on both occasions.  To be fair they were on other peoples rifles so I was probably more of the problem than the scopes.

----------


## Bill999

I got a wild cat in the live capture trap I set for a possom. 

curioustiy must have got the better of him, all that was in there was an apple

----------


## Rushy

> I got a wild cat in the live capture trap I set for a possom. 
> 
> curioustiy must have got the better of him, all that was in there was an apple


Good on ya Bill999.  I hope you despatched it

----------


## Dundee

> I got a wild cat in the live capture trap I set for a possom. 
> 
> curioustiy must have got the better of him, all that was in there was an apple


Sean Dundee caught the neighbours cat once baited with an apple :Grin:

----------


## Scouser

> Sean Dundee caught the neighbours cat once baited with an apple


To catch pussy, i use a wallet stuffed with $20 bills......they dont have a chance.....fish in a barrel.......

----------


## Bill999

I tryed my new suppressor out on it, its fertilizer now next to the possom I got on friday night
biggest possom iv shot in months took 6 22subs to finally make it hang by its tail. 
I think I need to sight my 22 in for closer than it currently is

----------


## Rushy

> To catch pussy, i use a wallet stuffed with $20 bills......they dont have a chance.....fish in a barrel.......


Money is a universal female attractant Scouser.  Been onto that for years.

----------


## veitnamcam

> To catch pussy, i use a wallet stuffed with $20 bills......they dont have a chance.....fish in a barrel.......


You mean to say all those years i used 100s i could have just used 20s ! ?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> You mean to say all those years i used 100s i could have just used 20s ! ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Nah VC a smooth operator like you doesn't want a roughy so you have to spend the extra for quality.

----------


## Bill999

yea if you use 100s they have allmost all their teeth

----------


## Rushy

> yea if you use 100s they have allmost all their teeth


So I'm told Bill999.  I have always been at the five bucks and a piece of used chewing gum end of the game so wouldn't really know.

----------


## veitnamcam

You never really needed to spend thousands, but if you let her get a peep (cos they always look  :Wink: ) in your wallet when you buy her a drink your home and hosed literally.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> You never really needed to spend thousands, but if you let her get a peep (cos they always look ) in your wallet when you buy her a drink your home and hosed literally.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Then you get whipped and thousands it is!!! Every year!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Snap 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Yeh but where would we be without them huh?  Apart from far better off financially.

----------


## Gibo

Fair call Rushy! I have a month old Daughter (first) so I have no qualms at all.  :Thumbsup:  I am still alowed to go Hunting which tells me I have a good one aye!

----------


## Scouser

> You mean to say all those years i used 100s i could have just used 20s ! ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Now VC, im taken, so i dont use these 'ruses' anymore....but for the younger lads reading.....a wad of cash in your wallet with a $50 bill either end, with $5 bills all
on the inside works a treat too!!!!!!........damn, im letting out trade secrets here......good hunting.......

----------


## Chris

> yea if you use 100s they have allmost all their teeth


I'll stick with the $20's Quite like gummie sharks me.

----------


## SiB

> You mean to say all those years i used 100s i could have just used 20s ! ?


I came in on this thread and had to re-read it - thought you were talking of those little blue tablets . . . . . .

----------


## Dundee

Back on track..............25 magpies for April and a double first  thing this morning :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

That is going to up the ante dundee.

----------


## Nibblet

> Back on track..............25 magpies for April and a double first  thing this morning
> 
> Attachment 8604


Here I was thinking you had put maggies on the endangered species list.

----------


## possum trapper

Got one possum last night with my mate. Now I'm just about out of slugs.

----------


## gadgetman

Well done possum trapper. If you're after basic .177 slugs PM an address and I'll send a couple of boxes.

After about 300km and 10 hours I finished up with 5 rabbits and a hare. All shot under LED torch.

----------


## Rushy

> Got one possum last night with my mate. Now I'm just about out of slugs.


Buy some more PT.  We can't have you not shooting.

----------


## Rushy

> Well done possum trapper. If you're after basic .177 slugs PM an address and I'll send a couple of boxes.
> 
> After about 300km and 10 hours I finished up with 5 rabbits and a hare. All shot under LED torch.


Good on you GM.  Statistically that is one every 50 k's

----------


## gadgetman

> Good on you GM.  Statistically that is one every 50 k's


A far cry from a couple of years ago when we would have nailed 450-500 a night. With a poison op, a couple of waves of the disease sweeping through and constant effort with the shooters the numbers seem to be on a steady decline.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> Got one possum last night with my mate. Now I'm just about out of slugs.


What cal I'll send you some if you're lucky

----------


## Maca49

Didn't see gm response before but pm as well

----------


## Dundee

Thats a lot of fuel for 6 animals GC. Thats a long way 
 Thanks GC and Macca for helping the young fella. :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> Thats a lot of fuel for 6 animals GC. Thats a long way 
>  Thanks GC and Macca for helping the young fella.


Sure is a long way, but for 2 or 200 critters it's still really good fun. Should have brought a few home as most were head shot.

----------


## Rushy

> Should have brought a few home as most were head shot.


You certainly should have GM.

----------


## Shootm

Tonights effort a Hare at 321yds

----------


## Gibo

Mean gun shootm what is it?

----------


## Shootm

> Mean gun shootm what is it?


Tikka 22-243

----------


## Gibo

Looks nice. Good shooting btw

----------


## Dundee

That new grass will have a few more in there tonight,great shot and best breed of dog :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

> Tikka 22-243


Lsa hunter?? a mate has one in 22-250 and its awsome to shoot, trigger is as light as anything hes not sure if its been worked or not.Nice shot

----------


## Shootm

> Lsa hunter?? a mate has one in 22-250 and its awsome to shoot, trigger is as light as anything hes not sure if its been worked or not.Nice shot


M590 and the trigger is bloody light. Like most things they don't make them like they use too.....

----------


## Neckshot

> M590 and the trigger is bloody light. Like most things they don't make them like they use too.....


and what barrel Shootem?? if he ever wanted to sell that tikka id snap it up and im not a tikka fan but i love this one stock is old school workmanship.

----------


## Maca49

> Got one possum last night with my mate. Now I'm just about out of slugs.


In the mail, sent some flys for you to beat your dad to those trout as well!

----------


## Shootm

> and what barrel Shootem?? if he ever wanted to sell that tikka id snap it up and im not a tikka fan but i love this one stock is old school workmanship.


26" shillen 1-8 twist.

----------


## Dundee

> In the mail, sent some flys for you to beat your dad to those trout as well!


Good on ya Macca,he won't beat the troutmaster :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

> Good on ya Macca,he won't beat the troutmaster


So modest  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

> Good on ya Macca,he won't beat the troutmaster


You ain't seen the flys! And no flogging

----------


## Dundee

> You ain't seen the flys! And no flogging


Promise :Wink:    Do you make any articulated streamers Maca?

----------


## Maca49

I don't make em but have an old, well older than me ,that sometimes sell them at the flea market. Some on these are his.

----------


## Maca49

You be careful of the hooks I booby trapped a few to keep you honest!

----------


## Dundee

I better keep a watchful eye on possom trapper for his own safety :ORLY: 

Cheers Macca :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Tonights effort a Hare at 321yds
> Attachment 8775


Good shooting.

----------


## possum trapper

> In the mail, sent some flys for you to beat your dad to those trout as well!


Thanks maca

----------


## possum trapper

Thanks for the flies and slugs maca i got them tonight

----------


## Maca49

> Thanks for the flies and slugs maca i got them tonight


Should be a few good trout and possum pics coming Up. Glad I could help you

----------


## Rushy

> Should be a few good trout and possum pics coming Up. Glad I could help you


Good on you Maca49.  That was a generous thing to do

----------


## Maca49

> Good on you Maca49.  That was a generous thing to do


Thanks Rushy great to help possum trapper, sounds like an up and coming Dundee!

----------


## gadgetman

You should be really set for slugs shortly too. I put a few in the mail early Monday too.

----------


## Rushy

> You should be really set for slugs shortly too. I put a few in the mail early Monday too.


Good on you too GM.  The boys will be so armed to the teeth they will become known as the Dannevirke Militia.

----------


## possum trapper

Yea got them tonight gadgetman.thanks

----------


## Neckshot

> Good on you too GM.  The boys will be so armed to the teeth they will become known as the Dannevirke Militia.


Apprentices!!!! :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Theres still one on the run with slugs and arrows I hope we get em :Yuush: 

Wanted prisoner David Lothien still at large | Stuff.co.nz

Thank goodness for hunting season

----------


## Rushy

> Theres still one on the run with slugs and arrows I hope we get em
> 
> Wanted prisoner David Lothien still at large | Stuff.co.nz
> 
> Thank goodness for hunting season


Take the high ground advantage.  Use natural camouflage.  Have the sun at your back.  Aim small.

----------


## Dundee

Well they caught the baddy that escaped from Dvke in Napier. :Yuush: 

40 magpies so far this April,I snuck up the hill yesty and bagged 5



Took possom trapper to town after work yesty and he got $152 dollars for the possom fur :ORLY: 

Think Macca and Gadget should get a refund :Wink: 

After that we went spotlighting and he bagged another with the trusty slugonator



Then we set traps late, and this morning not a bloody thing :Oh Noes: 

PT's uncle came down from Whakatane way some where up there and dropped in 4 turkeys



We were waiting for PT to get home when the trooper comes home with a bunny bagged at 20 metres with his X_bow :Thumbsup: 

Looks like we got some pesties to clean up tommorrow :Grin: 



I think I will pass on the possy and magpie :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Lots of carnage happening.  Good stuff Dundee family.

----------


## gadgetman

Well done the Dundee team! I hate to have to say it but there seems to be a possum doing a streak over your cloths line.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Given the wet and cold yesturday, Matt2308 and I headed south for Wallabies. There was wind, rain, cloud and even snow. However, we saw plenty of the little guys out in the rain (they didn't seem to care about getting wet at all).

With very limited country to hunt due to the weather(cloud mainly), we finished the day with 9, saw about 15-18. There were a few groups of them 3s and 4s.

All shot between 235 and 440yds with the a couple of attempts between 540-608yds (wind started to fight against us at these ranged and their narrow chest are looks even narrower at 600 yards even at 14 power!).

We were shooting 270WIN (130gr SP) and 270WSM (140gr SST).

----------


## gadgetman

Excellent Uplandstalker.

----------


## Gibo

> Well they caught the baddy that escaped from Dvke in Napier.
> 
> 40 magpies so far this April,I snuck up the hill yesty and bagged 5
> 
> Attachment 8925
> 
> Took possom trapper to town after work yesty and he got $152 dollars for the possom fur
> 
> Think Macca and Gadget should get a refund
> ...


Is that a cat in pic 2 Dundee? Hope you not making chinese for dinner!!

----------


## Rushy

Well done Uplandstalker

----------


## Dundee

> Is that a cat in pic 2 Dundee? Hope you not making chinese for dinner!!


It sure is Gibo,he follows the boys when they go hunting :Grin: 

Nice drowned rat uplandstalker :Thumbsup:

----------


## Matt2308

> It sure is Gibo,he follows the boys when they go hunting
> 
> Nice drowned rat uplandstalker


Me or the Wallaby?  I felt like a drowned rat for some of the day, it was rather wet!

----------


## Dundee

> Me or the Wallaby?  I felt like a drowned rat for some of the day, it was rather wet!


Looks like a fun day anyway Matt,yeah I was referring too the wallaby :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> It sure is Gibo,he follows the boys when they go hunting
> 
> Nice drowned rat uplandstalker


Ah the cat is an assistant, he looked in a similar position to the possum but must be resting aye 
Great to see the cat getting amonst it.
My parents have manx cats and I have witnessed 1 of them run down a rabbit...was quite impressive.

----------


## seandundee

Looked like you shot the cat Dundee  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Nibblet

Saturday night Savage1 and I went for a possum hunt, a dozen possums and dozen hares between us, then on Sunday went to go for a goat hunt where we had a contender for quote of the day by Savage1, "I'm not lost, I know exactly where we are. Its just not where we should be." 
Turned out we were on a totally different ridge to what we should have been. Good walk though. Will take my GPS next time as his internal one needs some serious calibration. 

I can't give him too much stick though as he dominated me in the fitness field.

----------


## Gibo

> Saturday night Savage1 and I went for a possum hunt, a dozen possums and dozen hares between us, then on Sunday went to go for a goat hunt where we had a contender for quote of the day by Savage1, "I'm not lost, I know exactly where we are. Its just not where we should be." 
> Turned out we were on a totally different ridge to what we should have been. Good walk though. Will take my GPS next time as his internal one needs some serious calibration. 
> 
> I can't give him too much stick though as he dominated me in the fitness field.


Did you get many goats?

----------


## Rushy

Well done Nibblet.  The odd bit of geographic embarrassment is good for the soul.

----------


## Nibblet

> Well done Nibblet.  The odd bit of geographic embarrassment is good for the soul.


Not so good for dodgy knees when they are steep hills though. Didn't end up getting any goats either. Will still be there for next time though.
Did hear a Kiwi on Saturday nights hunt which was cool.

----------


## Rushy

> Did hear a Kiwi on Saturday nights hunt which was cool.


Yes it is alway cool to hear Kiwis.  I often here them at night when hunting in my favorite spot.

----------


## Dundee

Good skills Nibblet,1 possom in my traps had 6 set and blew a hedgehog over

----------


## Chris

1 rabbit this evening wasn't hit right so sent #1 dog to retrieve it,brought it back still very alive(briefly).
A 2 liter if field mushrooms was a bonus ,can't grumble I guess .

----------


## Rushy

> 1 rabbit this evening wasn't hit right so sent #1 dog to retrieve it,brought it back still very alive(briefly).
> A 2 liter if field mushrooms was a bonus ,can't grumble I guess .


well done on the mushroom front Chris, I picked a few myself over the weekend

----------


## Chris

> well done on the mushroom front Chris, I picked a few myself over the weekend


All the rain has been good for some thing Rushy , could of fulled a bucket no problem .

----------


## Raging Bull

Haven't chucked anything hunting related up for a while, heres a 'pest' that I shot a few weeks back, compared to Moose and/or Wapiti I guess you could stretch it to the small game category.  

Should pick up the sausages, patties, salamis and mince any day now.

----------


## Gibo

Nice one Raging Bull. Samba is it?

----------


## Raging Bull

> Nice one Raging Bull. Samba is it?


Yes it is a Sambar, a young one.

----------


## Dundee

Thats a fair size pest there Raging Bull :Thumbsup: And a tastey one I'm sure.

One more possom out of 6 traps nearly got some beer money :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Chris

Another bunnie for the freezer last night & a couple more kilo of mushrooms .
Steak n mushies for dinner tonite .

----------


## Rushy

> Another bunnie for the freezer last night & a couple more kilo of mushrooms .
> Steak n mushies for dinner tonite .


Excellent on both counts Chris

----------


## Chris

> Excellent on both counts Chris


That aged steak was very nice with mushrooms thanks Rushy.The wabbit I actually got my shit sorted & head shot this one(for a change).

----------


## PerazziSC3

Got this bugger while out popping rabbits and hares. Tally was 5 rabbits, 2 hares and a couple of possums, plus this bugger.
really loving the .17hmr, first time i have used it in over a year as i have just sold my 204. Dropped the deer in his tracks, yum. Go the sako hmr  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant night work.

----------


## Dundee

Well done Perazzi I only got 3 coons in three days

----------


## RimfireNZ

The bunnies have been hard at it makin babies. Finally they're starting to appear on the farm again... not for long though  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

> The bunnies have been hard at it makin babies. Finally they're starting to appear on the farm again... not for long though


Good shooting James :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> The bunnies have been hard at it makin babies. Finally they're starting to appear on the farm again... not for long though


Well done.  I have noticed a couple of the little buggers in my driveway lately as I leave in the mornings.  Should get the .22 down.

----------


## Nibblet

> Well done.  I have noticed a couple of the little buggers in my driveway lately as I leave in the mornings.  Should get the .22 down.


If you need them wiped out Rushy let me know. Would give me something to shoot down these ways.

----------


## Rushy

> If you need them wiped out Rushy let me know. Would give me something to shoot down these ways.


Thanks for the offer Nibblet but I can deal to them.

----------


## Bernie

Took mate and his boy out for some rabits, we got 9 longest 315yds.Downside daughter lost her iPod ( been told heaps no need for it when out for a shot)upside saw 2 deer. Farmer came with us enjoyed the varmint style shooting.

----------


## Dundee

kids don't bloody listen Bernie

----------


## Bernie

Mite now but I doubt it

----------


## Chris

Popped another bunnie this evening ,dog got a retrieve .Seems to be learning / improving all the time,just nice to see him do what I trained him to I guess .And another 2 liter of mushrooms ,not a bad result.

----------


## Rushy

> Popped another bunnie this evening ,dog got a retrieve .Seems to be learning / improving all the time,just nice to see him do what I trained him to I guess .And another 2 liter of mushrooms ,not a bad result.


Well done Chris. You are becoming the ultimate hunter gatherer

----------


## Dundee

one pussy in the haybarn :Psmiley: 


43 magpies for April

----------


## Chris

> Well done Chris. You are becoming the ultimate hunter gatherer


Living on some good tucker now days Rushy .

----------


## Rushy

> Living on some good tucker now days Rushy .


I can see that.  fresh fish, game meats and the best mushrooms that nature can provide.

----------


## TimeRider

> 43 magpies for April


   Well done  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Had a bit of a dry spell there Timerider from the 22nd April to the 29th had bloody gales and the trap wouldn't stay set.

Are you going duckshooting with GM?

----------


## TimeRider

Nah. School on Monday, so I'll be staying at home doing homework and refreshing my memory.

----------


## Dundee

> Nah. School on Monday, so I'll be staying at home doing homework and refreshing my memory.


You will be out there on the opening weekend?

----------


## Dundee

Had to make a trip to the city........I hate traffic lights - to pick up possom trapper from his week up North.  Haven't been in a city for 12 mths :Yuush: 

The view leaving the friggen city and coming back to homeland :Grin: 



Sold our few bags of fur - I managed a box of beer for my efforts,hopefully it will see me thru the weekend after the guns are locked up.

Mrs D and PT made a few bucks too.



This was an old bloody photo with the caption reading....Kill possoms humanely add Aussie beer :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

I reckon the contractor that did the fencing in that third photo was pissed at the time

----------


## Toby

Ahhh Im glad I dont have to be driving through there anymore

----------


## possum trapper

I brought a brand new single shot 20 gauge shot gun. I went out with one shot and got a hare with the first shot fired. Now im saving for some more ammo for duck shooting.

----------


## Toby

Good stuff, What brand's the gun? looks nice and tidy. Good luck for duck shooting

----------


## Rushy

Well done Possum Trapper

----------


## gadgetman

Excellent stuff PT.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

It has been a while since I reported anything but I gave a couple of possums and aerial burial into the swamp tonight.

----------


## veitnamcam

Awesome PT :Thumbsup: 

Perhaps you could talk Mum and Dad into suppling a round per animal supplied for tea  :Wink:

----------


## possum trapper

The brand is optima

----------


## Dundee

> Awesome PT
> 
> Perhaps you could talk Mum and Dad into suppling a round per animal supplied for tea


What riddled with pellets,no thanks VC.Slugunator is better for food gathering.

----------


## Dundee

> It has been a while since I reported anything but I gave a couple of possums and aerial burial into the swamp tonight.


I hope they were bald or naked Rushy

----------


## veitnamcam

> What riddled with pellets,no thanks VC.Slugunator is better for food gathering.


What! you mean you haven't taught him to shoot em in the head or neck! :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> I hope they were bald or naked Rushy


Not inclined to skin or pluck Dundee.  I know its a waste of a good resource but colour me a lazy bastard when I get home from work.

----------


## Dundee

> Not inclined to skin or pluck Dundee.  I know its a waste of a good resource but colour me a lazy bastard when I get home from work.


Too much coin in your job Rushy :Psmiley:

----------


## gadgetman

> What riddled with pellets,no thanks VC.Slugunator is better for food gathering.


So you don't use the scatter gun on ducks?

----------


## Rushy

> Too much coin in your job Rushy


Possibly but I never get to see any of it anyway so that is not the reason.

----------


## Dundee

> So you don't use the scatter gun on ducks?


PT will have the new 20guage scattering dux and I will have my Escort pump

----------


## Dundee

Possum trappers pup came with us to the pond and she had her first retrieve,a hare almost the same size shot by "dead eye dick" who spotted it. :Cool: 



Then I shot a rabbit all that was visable was the head and Bex retrieved her second.



Forgot to get food for the cat so he got the rabbit as we are bushed with no vehicle to town till Sunday arvo :Zomg:

----------


## gadgetman

I like the way Bex's rudder is going flat out in shot 2.

----------


## Dundee

She was one happy little bitch today and so was pt  Gadget but every fart nearly blew us off the quad :Zomg:

----------


## gadgetman

> She was one happy little bitch today and so was pt  Gadget but every fart nearly blew us off the quad


He, he. You want to bottle it and run the bike on CNG. Either that or just a wee pilot light on the back and go rocket power.

----------


## Rushy

A couple of innovative ideas there GM

----------


## gadgetman

> A couple of innovative ideas there GM


I was never a fan much, ... honest!

Coyote and RoadRunner - Run, Run, Sweet Road Runner (21.08.1965) - YouTube

----------


## Rushy

Of course you weren't!

----------


## Survy

Well made it down to my shooting farm only got diverted off main highway and lost, then stuck behind mr and misses slow.
Once i had arrived and 2 hours later am happy with both .22 sighted in the HMR 80% happy 
Got dark but before it did nailed 6 turkeys out of 9 with HMR bout 150m out man they were heavy left the 3 babies will try get them tomorrow and will take the drum sticks off those. Pretty clean kills except for one
Going duck shooting tomorrow but hoping to nab some magpies as well they not so smart now all the trees they hiding in have lost most their leaves... I can see you

----------


## TimeRider

:Cool:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Good one Survey

----------


## moonhunt

My 2 teenage boys collected 2kgs of fur and got 2 wild cats these holidays while helping on the farm

----------


## Dundee

Good skills for your boys Moonhunt,whats the fur price up there?

----------


## moonhunt

105 at the mo, i cashed in 1.5 today for them and then they found the other .5 in hot water cubboard when i was coming back home

----------


## moonhunt

Farrrk, whats your price dundee, saw on the other forum 120 down south, good sign though it must be on the move, time to claim the traps back i think

----------


## Dundee

Last lot was $120 an has been up to $135 in April,they buy it from the top of the North to Invercargill in 50kg thadges.

Any luck finding ya daughters I-pod Bernie?

----------


## Survy

Well back from a quick trip away
Took this bugger out near the ute on the lawn, shotty also took out 5 ducks first ever at duck hunting and some made it to the freezer the ducks I mean

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya Survy.  Best thing that could happen to a Magpie

----------


## Dundee

Tidy shotgun

----------


## Gibo

> Good on ya Survy.  Best thing that could happen to a Magpie


Second best Rushy.
Best would be piss off back to Aussie and annoy the buggers they were intended to!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Second best Rushy.
> Best would be piss off back to Aussie and annoy the buggers they were intended to!!


Yep that would be a fine result.

----------


## Survy

> Tidy shotgun


Thanks my first ever shottie just wanted to start off with a kick around gun maverick 88 20" picked it up for $399 new 7+1

----------


## Dougie

> Tidy shotgun


+1

Looks hawt!

----------


## Survy

Dinner tonight, nothing flash I'm a simple bugger when it comes to it, didn't have time to grab some mushrooms, but here to go
Duck breast, onions in butter and mash tatoes

----------


## Dundee

Fit for a king Survy :Cool:

----------


## TimeRider

Meat looks good  :36 1 8:

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant Survy.  What did it taste like?

----------


## Survy

> Brilliant Survy.  What did it taste like?


Rushy it tasted like expensive eye fillet tender in the mouth, first time for wild duck was just thankful it didn't taste like chicken
Cooked the breast whole rested for 15mins in tin foil, sliced and flash fried in pan for a couple of mins.
This will mean more ducks, time to book another trip down

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy it tasted like expensive eye fillet tender in the mouth


Excellent.

----------


## Dundee

Had a double rise in the trap this arvo so I waited a little while for young gun PT to get home from school. :ORLY: 

He had the 20guage 1 shot,me the pump gun escort.

Took both blacks with us :Grin: 

PT says "I'll take the left"

Trap open I shoot the first on the right :Have A Nice Day: 

Hesitation from PT and the maggie that flew left got my second shot and PT's one shot simultaneously. :Thumbsup: 

Both dogs had a good double retrieve  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Live bird shooting.  Best practise there is Dundee.

----------


## scottrods

Another coon with the shotty, 2 hares and a fat as bunny when we were out last night at the usual spot. Tonnes of hares but they wouldn't sit, and those that did were just hard to put down.

----------


## Dundee

1 coon in trap thats a start for my fur account

----------


## Rushy

> 1 coon in trap thats a start for my fur account


Good on ya Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Another, :Grin:  would of been an A grade skin but was plucked.

2 For my account since the last cash up :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

That is an effective trap Dundee.  It just took me back over 50 years to when we used to catch them in an apple box trap.

----------


## Gibo

Should get one for the farm Dundee!!!
Sort the Maggies and Rabbits in no time!

----------


## Dundee

Hell yeah Gibo that will work!! :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Got a couple in the cage this time, mama had a passenger :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Got a couple in the cage this time, mama had a passenger
> Attachment 9926Attachment 9927


The more the merrier Dundee.  The fur bag will be growing

----------


## Dundee

Yeah Rushy three bagged now,the little coon went to town as a pet.....but when its big I might need to trim the fur :Grin: 

Might have to cover the cage trap tonight,light rain falling and don't want a wet possy,leg hold traps no luck for a while :Sad:

----------


## Survy

What's your magpie tally upto now Dundee ? I have been tracking my kills from the start of this year only 7 so far, the winter has got me into the garage so I'm gonna make some decoys up for a spring trip. Plywood and paint on the shopping list.

----------


## veitnamcam

If i was allowed to shoot magpies on the property's they are on locally(havent bothered to ask no deer there :Grin: ) Im sure I could down 10 a day. Pretty new to the area(Nelson) they have really only turned up in numbers in the last 5 years(from Blenheim)

----------


## Rushy

> If i was allowed to shoot magpies on the property's they are on locally(havent bothered to ask no deer there) Im sure I could down 10 a day. Pretty new to the area(Nelson) they have really only turned up in numbers in the last 5 years(from Blenheim)


Get into the mongrel things VC or the next thing they will be dive bombing your kids in the spring.

----------


## Dundee

> What's your magpie tally upto now Dundee ? I have been tracking my kills from the start of this year only 7 so far, the winter has got me into the garage so I'm gonna make some decoys up for a spring trip. Plywood and paint on the shopping list.


This we fulla has just been rehomed

The talley is 150 since 6th of Feb 2013,Survy. :Grin: 

This month has been slow with only 9,new decoy tonight so numbers should mutiply soon.

----------


## Happy

:Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 


> If i was allowed to shoot magpies on the property's they are on locally(havent bothered to ask no deer there) Im sure I could down 10 a day. Pretty new to the area(Nelson) they have really only turned up in numbers in the last 5 years(from Blenheim)


That's was what that Howa was made for VC. I have just two magpies left but I use them to get the Plovers into range. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nibblet

> That's was what that Howa was made for VC. I have just two magpies left but I use them to get the Plovers into range.


I hate those spur winged little bastards! Ever since I started putting them down all the grey heron's have started to return. And they explode with a nice puff of feathers which is an added bonus.

----------


## veitnamcam

> That's was what that Howa was made for VC. I have just two magpies left but I use them to get the Plovers into range.


Yep its in the plans, no frickin time at the mo

----------


## JoshC

1 duck, only one that jumped off the pond, 2 fallow out of four on the crop, and 78 hares, 19 of which we got in one 8ha paddock.

----------


## Rushy

> 1 duck, only one that jumped off the pond, 2 fallow out of four on the crop, and 78 hares, 19 of which we got in one 8ha paddock.


That is a hell of a day JoshC.  You would still be skinning, gutting and cleaning well into the night.

----------


## JoshC

More like an evening mate. Don't pick up the hares eh, when we're night shooting for pest Control they get left on the hill.

----------


## Dundee

What a blast JoshC :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> What a blast JoshC



+1

----------


## Dundee

Just took the boys for a spotlight around both farms,very disappointing only thing we saw was a cat,goodnight pussy.

----------


## TimeRider

Dad ran over a possum tonight  :Yuush:

----------


## gadgetman

Thud, thud!  :Thumbsup: 

Didn't bother going back and plucking it on the narrow bend of the highway.

----------


## Survy

> Thud, thud! 
> 
> Didn't bother going back and plucking it on the narrow bend of the highway.



Hmmm sounds like a South Island Brazilian there....

----------


## Rushy

> Dad ran over a possum tonight


I don,t really know if you are dobbing him in or just proud as TR but good for him

----------


## Raging Bull

Took the single-shot for a walk sat. 



Got a couple more today.

----------


## Dundee

Nice gun Raging Bull is that a 20guage optima? 

Got another in the cage dis mornin :Grin: 


Old  man wanted the trap back tonight to catch a feral cat,I think hes after the neighbours cat :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## TimeRider

Nice one  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

280gms of fur is 28 bux but if i go to Woollyvillee its a few more pinggas.Wait for the cage too come back :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

Yeah 4 yr beer money ah dundee.

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah 4 yr beer money ah dundee.


He is earning it with hard labour Mrs Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

The old boy caught the feral cat,now back into possoms :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Cat a pult it into oblivion Dundee

----------


## Raging Bull

> Nice gun Raging Bull is that a 20guage optima?


Just an Italian made Stirling 12g, nice an compact.

----------


## Toby



----------


## gadgetman

Good work there Toby. The fat hairy vacuum cleaner looks happy enough too.

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 10029


Stick them in a pie Toby

----------


## Toby

I wish I took pics of the goats and ducks and stuff

----------


## Dundee

That pups doing well Toby and so are you by the look of that :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Yeah shes coming along good now

----------


## Rushy

Nice looking dog Toby

----------


## gadgetman

TR kept watching that clip, ... then using that rude word!

----------


## Rushy

Hmmmmm

----------


## Toby

Have me stumped, rude word?

----------


## Gibo

> TR kept watching that clip, ... then using that rude word!


Whatchu talking bout Willis?

----------


## gadgetman

> Whatchu talking bout Willis?


*C*an't *U*tter *T*hat *E*xpression!

----------


## Gibo

> *C*an't *U*tter *T*hat *E*xpression!


Ahhhh that word!!

----------


## gadgetman

> Ahhhh that word!!


Might have to try a shock collar on her to sort out that behaviour.

----------


## Gibo

> Might have to try a shock collar on her to sort out that behaviour.


Then it may change to a new and improved C word?

----------


## Rushy

> *C*an't *U*tter *T*hat *E*xpression!


Was she referring to the dog or the leg in the trousers GM?  TR, if you read this remember your upbringing and be nice

----------


## gadgetman

> Was she referring to the dog or the leg in the trousers GM?  TR, if you read this remember your upbringing and be nice


I'm not sure. She can run quite fast though so I'd advise you start legging it now, ... think I'd better do the same.

----------


## Rushy

> I'm not sure. She can run quite fast though so I'd advise you start legging it now, ... think I'd better do the same.


Be good to your old man TR

----------


## TimeRider

> Was she referring to the dog or the leg in the trousers GM?  TR, if you read this remember your upbringing and be nice


 I was referring to the cute golden pup... Okay Rushy I'll be nice, "run forest run!"

----------


## Rushy

> "run forest run!"


Uh oh!  Running now

----------


## scottrods

10 wallabies, 20 rabbits, 12 hares, a possum and a ferret.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Scouser

> 10 wallabies, 20 rabbits, 12 hares, a possum and a ferret.


Well done on the haul scottrods, especially the fukin ferret, need as many as possible for those buggers.....

----------


## Gibo

> Well done on the haul scottrods, especially the fukin ferret, need as many as possible for those buggers.....


+1 on those bloody stinky ferrets! I hit one in the Mrs car one day and the bastard must have stink gland bombed the bumber! Could smell it for days....
Plus they are wankers on the natives. They were even taking the guts out of my olds piglets while alive! Kill them I say, Ferrets, Stoats and Weasels!

----------


## Toby

They do stink really bad, I skinned one and tanned it though, hanging on my wall now.

----------


## Rushy

> 10 wallabies, 20 rabbits, 12 hares, a possum and a ferret.


Well done Scottrods

----------


## Gibo

> They do stink really bad, I skinned one and tanned it though, hanging on my wall now.


That would have been a filthy task.... wonder what your avatar smells like???? would be a bit rank after all those victims!

----------


## Toby

It was a crap smell but once tanned it came right

----------


## Dundee

Thats a good mixed bag scottrods

----------


## gadgetman

Good work there scottrods. Freezer full?

----------


## TimeRider

> 10 wallabies, 20 rabbits, 12 hares, a possum and a ferret.


 Wicked  :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Got one maggie with the shotty from the trap then missed one, so locked me shotty and drew the .22 managed 4 today,had a double in trap so grabbed the .22. Saving the ammo for gamebirds not the pests.

----------


## Rushy

> Got one maggie with the shotty from the trap then missed one, so locked me shotty and drew the .22 managed 4 today,had a double in trap so grabbed the .22. Saving the ammo for gamebirds not the pests.


The .22 munts the maggies anyway Dundee.  Better to save the shotty shells for that big flock of geese that are going to land on your pond tomorrow.

----------


## Toby

But shooting shit with a shotgun is more fun

----------


## scottrods

> Good work there scottrods. Freezer full?


Nah, long range shots I wasn't going to go get them. Night-time shots were so close that they were only good for mince.

----------


## gadgetman

> Nah, long range shots I wasn't going to go get them. Night-time shots were so close that they were only good for mince.


Night shots are easier. They just sit there looking at the light so you can do neck/head shots out to 150m with the torches. That is the one's I got my meat from. I'm itching to get down there again.

----------


## Nibblet

ordered that torch you suggested GM, still waiting a month later  :Sad:

----------


## Maca49

The light hasn't gone on yet???

----------


## gadgetman

> ordered that torch you suggested GM, still waiting a month later


Apparently there was a shortage of the LED chips of the quality they want. Got new stocks a couple of weeks back. We are in contact with the designers working on the next model.  :Wink:

----------


## Nibblet

> Apparently there was a shortage of the LED chips of the quality they want. Got new stocks a couple of weeks back. We are in contact with the designers working on the next model.


Nice one! Let me know how you get on, probably quicker to order the new onw haha

----------


## Dundee

Possom trapper bagged two hares with the 20 guage single barrel

While I took him to bait traps.

Sean has lost his arm as before this happened him PT and Mrs D walked the dogs down the dirt track




And he lost his ipod ,............so now hes looking like an amputee


Searched for an hour tonight with spotlight no luck,when will they learn?

Starting to rain again and I've just baited my traps.

----------


## gadgetman

Good work there PT.

----------


## Rushy

Well done PT.  Dundee LandSAR might help with trying to find the iPod

----------


## Dundee

Mrs D found the ipod still goes after 6mm of rain.

PT got one possom

17 magpies this month so far and the first ever caught with the guillotine method :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Nibblet

> Mrs D found the ipod still goes after 6mm of rain.
> 
> PT got one possom
> 
> 17 magpies this month so far and the first ever caught with the guillotine method
> 
> Attachment 10225


OFF WITH HIS HEAD!!! 

We have untold sparrows fall to the same fate in the chook feeders. Now you need a maggie thrower to shoot that one

----------


## Rushy

> Mrs D found the ipod still goes after 6mm of rain.
> 
> PT got one possom
> 
> 17 magpies this month so far and the first ever caught with the guillotine method
> 
> Attachment 10225


A fitting result Dundee

----------


## Dundee

Left the ranch today and took the bag of fur to the buyers :Grin: 

$$$= Beer      4 possoms a box of piss :Beer:  :Beer: 

Its cold and well earned :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

On ya Dundee

----------


## Scouser

> Left the ranch today and took the bag of fur to the buyers
> 
> $$$= Beer      4 possoms a box of piss
> 
> Its cold and well earned
> 
> Attachment 10307


Great work Dundee, pest eradication and free piss as a result = WIN

----------


## username

Brought a couple young fellas down from Chch for the lake tekapo hunting comp


Last nights haul 14 hares 3 possums 2 mallards 1 rabbit 1cat

----------


## Nibblet

Nice one. You going to put the cat skin on trademe?

----------


## Dundee

Good skills username,good concealment in the first pic

----------


## Survy

show us ye cat

----------


## gadgetman

> show us ye cat


Last picture, front row, third from the left.

Good work username, the crew look pretty happy.

----------


## Rushy

> Brought a couple young fellas down from Chch for the lake tekapo hunting comp
> Attachment 10398Attachment 10399
> Attachment 10397
> Last nights haul 14 hares 3 possums 2 mallards 1 rabbit 1cat


Brilliant Username

----------


## Dundee

19 magpies for May

----------


## Rushy

> 19 magpies for May


That is slowing down Dundee.  Obviously you have spent too much time on the ducks and trout.  Good on ya.

----------


## TimeRider

Way to go username   :Thumbsup: 





> 19 magpies for May


  :Yuush:

----------


## GravelBen

Nice going. All I got tonight was a few pigeons (2 of them with one shot though!), and a hedgehog which I turned inside out with the 223. Cheap thrills.

----------


## Rushy

> Nice going. All I got tonight was a few pigeons (2 of them with one shot though!), and a hedgehog which I turned inside out with the 223. Cheap thrills.


Still GB, you are out doing it.  That has gotta be good.

----------


## username

I took the boys a 22mag, ruger 22 and two bikes to a station up the waitaki valley chasing wallabies. I didn't tell them what we were doing or where we were going until we got there. One rode with me and shot and the other rode behind us on the other bike. It would have been a great ride even without shooting (rolling hills, steep high country tracks, tussock tops) but to put wallabies in the mix!!! We had a great time!!!! That was until midnight when the 400 wouldn't start. Luckily we were on our way down the hill. So it was an easy tow. We still managed another wallaby and a couple of rabbits.
Attachment 10432Attachment 10433
5 wallabies and 8 rabbits

----------


## username

We have shot 6 different species in 24hr. today black swan and magpie. i wanted to get some big game as well but my only big game spot is mt cook and its NW so the weather wont be flash.

----------


## username

> Good skills username,good concealment in the first pic


Yeh didn't realise how good until i took the photo. Didn't help tho they are flying to late and in the morning flying high and out to sea. The boys shot one each so everyones happy.

----------


## username

> I took the boys a 22mag, ruger 22 and two bikes to a station up the waitaki valley chasing wallabies. I didn't tell them what we were doing or where we were going until we got there. One rode with me and shot and the other rode behind us on the other bike. It would have been a great ride even without shooting (rolling hills, steep high country tracks, tussock tops) but to put wallabies in the mix!!! We had a great time!!!! That was until midnight when the 400 wouldn't start. Luckily we were on our way down the hill. So it was an easy tow. We still managed another wallaby and a couple of rabbits.
> Attachment 10432Attachment 10433
> 5 wallabies and 8 rabbits

----------


## Rushy

Quite a haul there Username

----------


## username

After spot lighting till 2am two nights in a row i am now buggered no more hunting for me today!!

----------


## gadgetman

Very nice there username. Hopefully I can get out next weekend and have a crack at goats and pigs. Have you heard of a wallaby comp down Ashburton way coming up soon?

----------


## username

Na im the last to hear about these things. i wouldnt know about the tekapo one if wirehunt dint post about it

----------


## TimeRider

> Hopefully I can get out next weekend and have a crack at goats and pigs.


 And me  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## veitnamcam

Finally got out to blood the new 223! Took the kids for a walk to get them out from under the wifes feet and away from the f ing tv .
Shit photo but white dot is a goat and there is 7 other brown ones.





Got to 186y and flattened a couple with head shots as wasn't sure how the American Eagle 50g varmint would go on any other shot.
Shoots like a dream being so heavy and you can watch it splat :Cool: 







Went and fed the ducks



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Might have to try Anguses goat recipe out  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gadgetman

Very effective VC. Yeah I want to get some goat for that recipe too.

----------


## TimeRider

Looks like everyone had a good time,  :Cool:

----------


## StrikerNZ

Few goats for us yesterday too  :Have A Nice Day: 

One heart shot from one round fired for me before a jammed case turned my rifle into a heavy walking stick until I could get home and pop a cleaning rod down the tube.

Two meat animals in the freezer and one big old evil smelling billy for my brother to cart up to Tekapo tomorrow  :Wink:

----------


## username

> Few goats for us yesterday too 
> 
> One heart shot from one round fired for me before a jammed case turned my rifle into a heavy walking stick until I could get home and pop a cleaning rod down the tube.
> 
> Two meat animals in the freezer and one big old evil smelling billy for my brother to cart up to Tekapo tomorrow


Wasnt a big white billy was it. i seen one last night ready for the trip on a farm near the stone wall

----------


## Dundee

Good work everyone. :Thumbsup: 

geezesjonsey and falconhell had just left when I found some pesties

Armed with steelshot



Zoomed in



Tomorrows dinner 

Then this

----------


## BRADS

Shit look at that grass :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## StrikerNZ

> Wasnt a big white billy was it. i seen one last night ready for the trip on a farm near the stone wall


It was big and white, but not anywhere near the stone wall. Hope that one wasn't bigger than ours!  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## username

It was pretty big hope u dont drag a smelly old billy all that way for nothing :Grin:  Ha just tryn to psyc u out. It was average in size

----------


## Dundee

> Shit look at that grass


Yes a big change since Jan/Feb when it was dirt and dust

----------


## Neckshot

> Finally got out to blood the new 223! Took the kids for a walk to get them out from under the wifes feet and away from the f ing tv .
> Shit photo but white dot is a goat and there is 7 other brown ones.
> 
> Attachment 10468
> 
> Attachment 10469
> 
> Got to 186y and flattened a couple with head shots as wasn't sure how the American Eagle 50g varmint would go on any other shot.
> Shoots like a dream being so heavy and you can watch it splat
> ...


What a couple of little mischeifs you have there VC and cute.........mother you would agree!! :Grin: is that the rig you swapped for? looks mint.How awsome is it to take your youngins for a goat hunt mate,nice work.

----------


## Rushy

> Finally got out to blood the new 223! Took the kids for a walk to get them out from under the wifes feet and away from the f ing tv .
> Shit photo but white dot is a goat and there is 7 other brown ones.
> 
> Attachment 10468
> 
> Attachment 10469
> 
> Got to 186y and flattened a couple with head shots as wasn't sure how the American Eagle 50g varmint would go on any other shot.
> Shoots like a dream being so heavy and you can watch it splat
> ...


Nice rifle and top shooting VC.  I can hear your kids when they catch up with their friends.  My dad took us hunting and we shot some goats in the head.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea its Happys old one. Only tried one type of ammo so far but just on half moa at 200m  :Have A Nice Day: 

Kids need to learn to be quiet, not bad if i just take one tho.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Scouser

> We have shot 6 different species in 24hr. today black swan and magpie. i wanted to get some big game as well but my only big game spot is mt cook and its NW so the weather wont be flash.


Well done UN, good on yer for getting the young fellars out 'doing it'.......

----------


## Scouser

> Might have to try Anguses goat recipe out 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Great to see VC, gets them used to seeing/touching dead animals for food....teach em young.....

----------


## JoshC

I invited Malhunting for a day out yesterday for some company and we went hunting stuff. Couple of parries and a goose, half a dozen wild pigs, a deer and a handful of coons was our tally for the day. Oh and I had three mice in my traps when I got home  :Thumbsup:

----------


## username

I like hunting stuff!

----------


## Rushy

> I like hunting stuff!


When are stuff in season?  I wouldn't mind hunting them as well.

----------


## JoshC

Hunting areas where there's lots of stuff about is great. Especially because you never know what stuff might be around the next corner

----------


## Dundee

You are a lucky bugger JoshC having such a plentiful supply of game on youre doorstep

----------


## JoshC

> You are a lucky bugger JoshC having such a plentiful supply of game on youre doorstep


I know. If you're ever in the south with the little Dundees, let me know and we'll go hunt stuff. The little ones will absolutely thrive on life down at my home.

----------


## Dundee

Thank you JoshC I will definately hit you and those Southerners up that offered the same invite. 

3 maggies ,1 duck today :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Shit that didn't look right did it? I won't hit anyone :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Thank you JoshC I will definately hit you and those Southerners up that offered the same invite. 
> 
> 3 maggies ,1 duck today


On ya Dundee

----------


## Colorado

"Wow" JoshC that is a lot of critters for one day. I'm afraid if you stop shooting the whole countryside will be overrun. :Thumbsup:

----------


## JoshC

Bahaha doubt it...there's still plenty of critters running around the spots I hunt mate.  :Cool: 

Shot a nice eating red yearling this morning  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Just walked outside and 3 were in the tree so put one shot in the full chocked barrel walked under and got this guy

----------


## JoshC

Sqauwking huas. Good sh*t Tobs

----------


## Gibo

> Just walked outside and 3 were in the tree so put one shot in the full chocked barrel walked under and got this guy
> 
> Attachment 10766
> Attachment 10767


That bird on the gound looks a bit stuffed too Toby?!!! :Psmiley:  (fuck im funny!!!)

----------


## Toby

> (fuck im funny!!!)


Made me blow air out my nose faster then usual so I guess you must be

----------


## Rushy

Well done Toby.  It couldn't happen to a better bird

----------


## Gibo

> Made me blow air out my nose faster then usual so I guess you must be


Tough crowd!  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Toby

> Tough crowd!


Stock up on good yarns to share over the camp fire in July

----------


## Gibo

> Stock up on good yarns to share over the camp fire in July


Ok will try to get my memory back.....havnt had it for a few years now, most good yarns go in one ear and get lost in space!!

----------


## Dundee

Steel shot on pussy this morning,sorry no photos, no face it might be on trade me :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Steel shot on pussy this morning,sorry no photos, no face it might be on trade me


On ya Dundee

----------


## Nibblet

Bowled over a few golf balls with 22 subs at 130m and a squaky spur wing, hate those things.

----------


## Dundee

Good stuff Nibblet :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Bowled over a few golf balls with 22 subs at 130m and a squaky spur wing, hate those things.


Thats exceptionally good practise

----------


## Gibo

> Bowled over a few golf balls with 22 subs at 130m and a squaky spur wing, hate those things.


Got to be happy with that shooting mate, golf ball is like a pin head at 130! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Got to be happy with that shooting mate, golf ball is like a pin head at 130!


pin head 130 with eyes closed Gibo but youre avtar is a friggen horror movie :Pacman:

----------


## Gibo

> pin head 130 with eyes closed Gibo but youre avtar is a friggen horror movie


More like a pin up poster!!'

----------


## Nibblet

Its almost guess work when the cross hair is bigger than the target

----------


## Dundee

> Its almost guess work when the cross hair is bigger than the target


I all ways tell my kids to aim higher,you will get there eventualy :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ebf

> Bowled over a few golf balls with 22 subs at 130m and a squaky spur wing, hate those things.


Fun huh  :Thumbsup: 

Get yourself a 10-pin bowling target or darts target. Awesome practice.

I introduced Dougie to the pinecone killing game couple of months ago  :Grin:

----------


## Nibblet

Yeah the thing I love about golf balls is your next shot always has to be different after it pisses off somewhere else. Ricochet a little dodgy though. 
Me and my mate had a competition with a hostage target afterwards as well. 



Didn't shoot it, staunch bastard didn't care about the rifle

----------


## Dundee

The king fisher would be having more luck than me lately :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

> The king fisher would be having more luck than me lately


Apply a bit of pressure on yourself Dundee.  Don't eat until you catch something.  That is how it works for the Kingfisher

----------


## Dundee

Coming back from the pond last night there was a coon sitting in a tree and I left it as it would of fallen in the creek and the fur would of been drenched also don't want my gun do chasing coons.Will trap that sucker.

Smoked a big pregnant feral puss with steel shot and that skin was riddled with holes so no income of that one :Wtfsmilie:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Nice splat on the cat Dundee

----------


## john m

I don't think this was a fair fight at 80 yds!

285gr from the 9.3 x 62

----------


## Rushy

Not fair at all John but well done none the less

----------


## Dundee

good shooting john m :Ka Boom:

----------


## JoshC

Heading out for a deer and some hares tonight...can't wait  :Cool:

----------


## Scouser

> I don't think this was a fair fight at 80 yds!
> Attachment 10944
> 285gr from the 9.3 x 62


Nice one mate....they all count......

----------


## TimeRider

> Heading out for a deer and some hares tonight...can't wait


Good luck,

----------


## JoshC

Oh well only a handful of hares and rabbits tonight, they wouldn't sit at all. Saw 10 deer but none played the game or the hunting gods weren't on our side. The two that we managed to get within range of were just over the boundary so we left them. Did see one reasonable stag so will head back for another look soon. Nice to see them none the less.

----------


## Rushy

> Oh well only a handful of hares and rabbits tonight, they wouldn't sit at all. Saw 10 deer but none played the game or the hunting gods weren't on our side. The two that we managed to get within range of were just over the boundary so we left them. Did see one reasonable stag so will head back for another look soon. Nice to see them none the less.


It must be disappointing only seeing 10 deer JoshC.  Bad day in paradise huh?

----------


## Spudattack

> Yeah the thing I love about golf balls is your next shot always has to be different after it pisses off somewhere else. Ricochet a little dodgy though. 
> Me and my mate had a competition with a hostage target afterwards as well. 
> 
> Attachment 10840
> 
> Didn't shoot it, staunch bastard didn't care about the rifle


They are hard case those kingfishers, at a deerstalkers shoot we had 6 of the things sitting on the target stands during the centrefire shoot, didn't bother them one bit!

----------


## JoshC

> It must be disappointing only seeing 10 deer JoshC.  Bad day in paradise huh?


Oh it's great seeing them rushy, especially in groups of 2 and 3. Makes an evening all the more interesting. I don't think there's such a thing as a bad day hunting mate!

----------


## Rushy

> I don't think there's such a thing as a bad day hunting mate!


Never were there truer words than those ever spoken JoshC.

----------


## Survy

@john m

Your cat skin has a large hole in it, with the right cut adjustment it will fit nicely around the base of the toilet keeping your feet warm while doing your wee early hours whizz...how much you charging for these toilet mats ?

Nice shooting

----------


## scottrods

3 coons and 2 rabbits on the farm last night. two of the coons were rough as, had to pluck as too crap to skin

----------


## Nibblet

Saw a ferret on the road and swerved to hit it but missed,  slammed on the brakes kicking in the abs and crunched it into reverse and dropped the clutch, missed it again and ended up backing into a ditch. Lucky bastard!  Honest attempt though

----------


## Toby

> Saw a ferret on the road and swerved to hit it but missed,  slammed on the brakes kicking in the abs and crunched it into reverse and dropped the clutch, missed it again and ended up backing into a ditch. Lucky bastard!  Honest attempt though


You win the dedication award

----------


## JoshC

One cat tonight. First one at the new place, 12 gauge, range less than 5 metres. Cheeky f#@ker was eating the dogs tucker. Went out to get some f/wood and spooked it off, got wood, went and got shotty and sat on step waiting for it to return. Less than 2 minutes later cat slinks in, quick check --- no collar --- boom! 

 :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

> One cat tonight. First one at the new place, 12 gauge, range less than 5 metres. Cheeky f#@ker was eating the dogs tucker. Went out to get some f/wood and spooked it off, got wood, went and got shotty and sat on step waiting for it to return. Less than 2 minutes later cat slinks in, quick check --- no collar --- boom!


just bury the bell with it JoshC that was around its neck,that will stop the ringing in ya ears :Grin:

----------


## JoshC

I usually hang the bells on the fence as a warning to other felines in the neighbourhood ... there's always one or two that push the boundaries a bit  :ORLY:

----------


## R93

> One cat tonight. First one at the new place, 12 gauge, range less than 5 metres. Cheeky f#@ker was eating the dogs tucker. Went out to get some f/wood and spooked it off, got wood, went and got shotty and sat on step waiting for it to return. Less than 2 minutes later cat slinks in, quick check --- no collar --- boom!



Has anybody seen my cat, Tiddlemouse? Last seen when he slipped his collar while I was peeping in windows down in southland. :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

> Has anybody seen my cat, Tiddlemouse? Last seen when he slipped his collar while I was peeping in windows down in southland.


You take your cat when you go peeping.  doesn't it take up too much room on the branch?

----------


## R93

> You take your cat when you go peeping.  doesn't it take up too much room on the branch?


He was a good excuse if I got caught.
I'm to clumsy to use branches Rushy. Kept falling out trying to hold on with one hand.

----------


## Rushy

> He was a good excuse if I got caught.
> I'm to clumsy to use branches Rushy. Kept falling out trying to hold on with one hand.


I never thought of the alibi angle.  You're a clever bugger!

----------


## gadgetman

> He was a good excuse if I got caught.
> I'm to clumsy to use branches Rushy. Kept falling out trying to hold on with one hand.


The trick in this situation is to not wave back to people!  :X X:

----------


## Rushy

> The trick in this situation is to not wave back to people!


The degree of knowledge and expertise on this forum never ceases to amaze me

----------


## gadgetman

> The degree of knowledge and expertise on this forum never ceases to amaze me


Just don't ask me how I know.  :XD:

----------


## R93

> The trick in this situation is to not wave back to people!


A seasoned peeper wont be waving :Thumbsup:

----------


## GravelBen

Whats pepper seasoned?

----------


## R93

> Whats pepper seasoned?


PEEPER!!! (pervert) Not pepper! I spose seasoned was a poor choice of words  :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

> I never thought of the alibi angle.  You're a clever bugger!


"Has anybody seen my pussy ? ".  Was said to police buy the victim and accused

----------


## Gibo

> "Has anybody seen my pussy ? ".  Was said to police buy the victim and accused


Clever!

----------


## Toby

I decided to try a quail simulation game so down the back to walk in the maize, put up a black bird and shot it about 10m full choke, Cant take pics because there wasn't much but a puff of feathers.

----------


## R93

> I decided to try a quail simulation game so down the back to walk in the maize, put up a black bird and shot it about 10m full choke, Cant take pics because there wasn't much but a puff of feathers.


Blackbirds are awesome practice for any wing shooting.
Patrolling hedge lines with the .410 on the farm was great fun. Forgot I used to do it.
Will get my young fella out when I am home next. Cheers for the reminder Toby.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

> Blackbirds are awesome practice for any wing shooting.
> Patrolling hedge lines with the .410 on the farm was great fun. Forgot I used to do it.
> Will get my young fella out when I am home next. Cheers for the reminder Toby.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Glad I could help

----------


## Bill999

Subbies doing the damage

----------


## The Jackel

Cats prefer Subs, Meow  :Grin:

----------


## Bill999

Number two
They look almost like the same animal
Ah we'll two less

----------


## Rushy

Well done Bill999.  Excellent work

----------


## Bill999

Two for two, with the second on the run, still dont like that gun but hell is it effective

----------


## Bill999

Add a rabbit to that score

----------


## 300winmag

Gareth $50mil Morgan loves you :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Good skills Bill :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

I braved the cold and got these. Also got drenched, this rain can fuck right off now.

----------


## Rushy

On ya Toby.  How is the leg holding up?  I am mindful that there are forty river crossing for you to carry me and my pack over in a few weeks time.

----------


## Toby

I'm still hoping I can make it. Legs alright. Just come back from the doc reckons its ok for light walking so should be right.

Also got another pigeon. just watching them come from home then sneak down

----------


## Dundee

Good skills Toby are you going to eat them or are they full of holes :Grin:

----------


## Toby

> Good skills Toby are you going to eat them or are they full of holes


Granddad is.

----------


## Toby

3 more. rains stopped. not sure for how long. Should add got these 3 in two shots.

----------


## Rushy

Dead eye dick

----------


## Toby

Got another 4 with 3 shots. getting 2 while they sit on the ground is pretty easy

----------


## Rushy

You are on fire today Toby.  Switch to a .22

----------


## Toby

> You are on fire today Toby.  Switch to a .22


I wish. Have no ammo for it though.

Here's the pic of the other 4.

----------


## Rushy

That is a problem then Toby.

----------


## Dundee

No bands on em? :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Dundee you are a bit of a dead eye so you might appreciate this.  Some time around 77 (as I remember because I had not long been out of the army) a group of us were out on a farm in the Bombay hills having some fun shooting shit with .22's when a short arsed signaller (Ssgt) by the name of Jamieson called head shot on a pidgeon flying across in front of some trees ahead of us.  Pidgeon hit the deck and when we walked up to it the top of it's head was gone.

----------


## Dundee

That is a classic Rushy

----------


## StrikerNZ

One fallow yearling doe this afternoon. Counts as a little pestie because it was out the forestry where the wild fallow belong and in with the farmed reds, where it doesn't belong.  :ORLY: 

A good day, thanks to good neighbours.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> One fallow yearling doe this afternoon. Counts as a little pestie because it was out the forestry where the wild fallow belong and in with the farmed reds, where it doesn't belong. 
> 
> A good day, thanks to good neighbours.


Brilliant StrikerNZ

----------


## veitnamcam

Fallow, the tastyest little pestie there is :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

yep the are tasty alright

----------


## Toby

This mornings shoot. Poor Pip was lost when I put some shots into the mob there was 4 pigeons there then I shot again another one came down then I noticed another running away haha. she was happy though.

----------


## Rushy

Well done Toby

----------


## Maca49

Pigeon Pie mum will be pissed with you

----------


## Toby

Just got back, rain was too much for me now already thick enough. 

This is before the rain started got a few afterwards have about 24 or something all up now.



This shit head thought he could fly past me.

----------


## Rushy

Toby you are doing the world a service and having fun at the same time

----------


## Dundee

Theres some good pest eradication lately,I can't keep up with Striker (good shit) and Toby ya big bastard tall bastard thats some good shooting there young fella. :Cool: 

My magpie book has been misplaced but I think I only shot about 20 this month :ORLY:

----------


## gadgetman

Hope you're cooking some of that pigeon yourself Toby.

----------


## JoshC

Took malhunting out for a bit of pest control tonight in one of my forests. Deer have been hammering the young trees, especially spikers rubbing their spikes on the 1-2 year old seedlings. Three deer on the deck for the night, should've had four but oh well. Freezers full again. Plus a handful of hares.





This is what happens when a 7mm pull meets skull at 100 odd yards. Warning, a little bit gruesome...

----------


## Toby

Was a lot of work Rushy but after searching I found a bit of ammo for the .22 so I went out this morning needed to make sure it was sighted in so started popping a few of those little birds in the maize after 10 or so I saw a pigeon so shot that one asome more landed close to it just after I killed it so I aimed up nice and carefully POP bugger I missed but the silly prick sat there loaded up again POP.. HEAD SHOT!!! about 60m I was happy with that.

----------


## Maca49

Shooting pigeons off bridges or building at night is fun. Spot on eyes light up bang spot off. Spot on eyes light up bang. Like a shooting gallery, used to do it with air rifles. Same with turkeys roosting, light on, head come out,remove with shotgun and guess what the next one is sitting there waiting its turn. Did about 6 one night before the last couple decided to fly into the darkness.

----------


## Rushy

> Was a lot of work Rushy but after searching I found a bit of ammo for the .22 so I went out this morning needed to make sure it was sighted in so started popping a few of those little birds in the maize after 10 or so I saw a pigeon so shot that one asome more landed close to it just after I killed it so I aimed up nice and carefully POP bugger I missed but the silly prick sat there loaded up again POP.. HEAD SHOT!!! about 60m I was happy with that.
> 
> Attachment 11517


Well done Toby

----------


## Dundee

Top shot Josh

----------


## JoshC

> Top shot Josh


Wish I could claim it mate, but malhunting took the shot. Called it before he squeezed the trigger too. Was an excellent shot.

----------


## StrikerNZ

5 roos plus 1 in-pouch joey this afternoon for Mattdw and I.

Went to break the neck on the joey and accidentally pulled it's head right off. I'm told my expression was a little priceless after that.  :O O:

----------


## Maca49

> 5 roos plus 1 in-pouch joey this afternoon for Mattdw and I.
> 
> Went to break the neck on the joey and accidentally pulled it's head right off. I'm told my expression was a little priceless after that.


Shades of Ozzie and Black Sabbath?

----------


## Toby



----------


## Rushy

Cutting a fine figure there Toby.  Have you packed some beef on since you have been off the hospital food?

----------


## Spudattack

> Cutting a fine figure there Toby.  Have you packed some beef on since you have been off the hospital food?


So has the dog  :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

Yeah, 10kg so far. Back to the starting weight of a wopping 60kg  :Grin:  was gonna shave my shitty mo but it has sentimental value. First hair to come back. Thinking of growing all my hair like the swazi man.

----------


## StrikerNZ

> Shades of Ozzie and Black Sabbath?


Nah, wasn't that hungry.  :X X:

----------


## Scouser

> Yeah, 10kg so far. Back to the starting weight of a wopping 60kg  was gonna shave my shitty mo but it has sentimental value. First hair to come back. Thinking of growing all my hair like the swazi man.


Keep it going mate....one day you wake up and be 96 kgs like me......'where the fuk did all that come from?'.......

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah, 10kg so far. Back to the starting weight of a wopping 60kg  was gonna shave my shitty mo but it has sentimental value. First hair to come back. Thinking of growing all my hair like the swazi man.


That is because you have been in amongst some good tucker Toby.  Good to see.

----------


## Toby

Got this one about 80m. 



The exit wound.



http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=...type=2&theater

----------


## Dougie

My hunting companion was starting to get a bit worried - I shot six of these suckers yesterday and all male! And one Maggie lost his life too  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Well done Dougie,that looks like ricochet country there.

----------


## geezejonesy

> Well done Dougie,that looks like ricochet country there.


yeah  im sure u can see the curvature of the earth on the horizon   FUCK thats flat  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 11638
> 
> My hunting companion was starting to get a bit worried - I shot six of these suckers yesterday and all male! And one Maggie lost his life too


Nice, best looking Plover I have seen in a while!  :Thumbsup:  Most of them are either attacking some other bird mid air or scurrying just out of range  :Pissed Off:

----------


## geezejonesy

Falconhell n i went for a run round the neighbours farm lookin for coons 
Only got 1  cause thats all their was  + some hares for good
Measure

----------


## Dundee

raining over there geezsjonsey    that will teach yas :Thumbsup:

----------


## falconhell

> raining over there geezsjonsey    thatd will teach yas


no rain here yet

----------


## geezejonesy

Just a fikn heavy dew  see falcons mighty fine foot ware  in the long grass

----------


## Rushy

Red band gummies are the height of rural fashion GJ.

----------


## gadgetman

I need to get out and bowl something over!  :TT TT:  :TT TT:  :TT TT: 

Properties we normally shoot are waterlogged and too soft to drive over. Last year on the main property the manager got the tractor stuck, the 4x4 quads got stuck and even the horses struggled. This year it is worse!

Might have to hunt some dots on paper.

----------


## Gibo

> I need to get out and bowl something over! 
> 
> Properties we normally shoot are waterlogged and too soft to drive over. Last year on the main property the manager got the tractor stuck, the 4x4 quads got stuck and even the horses struggled. This year it is worse!
> 
> Might have to hunt some dots on paper.


Or walk????  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Or walk????


GM is a South Islander Gibo.  Never learned to walk

----------


## Bill999

two of the pork variety last night under torch light, saw plenty of possoms, hares and cats, might take the subsonic 22 next time as well

pork deffinitlty tastes better tho

----------


## Bill999

little pests sums these pigs up nicely haha

----------


## gadgetman

> GM is a South Islander Gibo.  Never learned to walk


We can walk down here, just the issue of the knuckles dragging on the ground when we do. Do usually walk for about 6 hours, but it would be about 12 hours if we had to walk in too.

----------


## Dougie

Lake Elsmere killed my gumboots  :Sad: 

Random side note - if anyone in the Chch area could help out, I have a friend who's missus is doing a taxidermy course and would very much love some Plovers and even Magpies to try her hand at. Not required to be gutted and a clean/inconspicuous wound would be better. PM me if you ever fall into this category  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> Not required to be gutted and a clean/inconspicuous wound would be better. PM me if you ever fall into this category


Dougie if I ever fall into this catagory I dont think i'll be in a state to notify you  :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

One more today. First shot was 100 odd meters then he flew about 100m and landed, so I stalked closer since it was a bit windy to shoot that far. Got to about 50m and nailed him. Scopes done better then I thought. Holding its zero well for a $100 scope off trademe, nearly been a year now.

----------


## Dundee

> Lake Elsmere killed my gumboots 
> 
> Random side note - if anyone in the Chch area could help out, I have a friend who's missus is doing a taxidermy course and would very much love some Plovers and even Magpies to try her hand at. Not required to be gutted and a clean/inconspicuous wound would be better. PM me if you ever fall into this category


I could post you a few Dougie then you could send them down :Grin:

----------


## Haggie

went for a walk round the aunties place sunday just past with the ol side by side, and went back for a spotlight that night, ended up peppering 4 pheasants a few hares a bunch a rabbits and 3 possums. even coaxed my mates mum into cooking the pheasant up for me  :ORLY:

----------


## PerazziSC3

3 in 2 shots with the bow, first time i have got 2 things with one arrow.
not shotgun gun effecient but not bad  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> 3 in 2 shots with the bow, first time i have got 2 things with one arrow.
> not shotgun gun effecient but not bad 
> 
> Attachment 11721


I am impressed.  Now all you need to do is invite Angus around

----------


## Dundee

Great archery skills Perazzi :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> Great archery skills Perazzi


Yep.  You wouldn't want to be a Turkey in his neighbourhood.

----------


## PerazziSC3

cheers guys, fingers crossed for something a bit more tasty this weekend  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> cheers guys, fingers crossed for something a bit more tasty this weekend


And next weekend! You bringing the bow or rifle?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PerazziSC3

yep and next weekend. erm not sure yet aye, depends how im feeling. Will give both a turn this weekend and see what kind of mood im in.

----------


## veitnamcam

> yep and next weekend. erm not sure yet aye, depends how im feeling. Will give both a turn this weekend and see what kind of mood im in.


I charge extra to guide bowhunters  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Bowled these over this morning. Starting to really like this gun, wounded one walked point blank and took its head off. Shot a squeaker bird and few other things with it as well. Not bad for a 20g  :Psmiley: 



I boned them out they were pretty fat, Gonna try make a pigeon pie, in Rushys name since he talked about how good they are.



Not too bad but not much meat off the 2 so one small pie it is. Fiddly little shits.

----------


## Dundee

Jee there sure is some fat on them,ya better watch out if the wind changes Toby.

----------


## Rushy

> Bowled these over this morning. Starting to really like this gun, wounded one walked point blank and took its head off. Shot a squeaker bird and few other things with it as well. Not bad for a 20g 
> 
> Attachment 12162
> 
> I boned them out they were pretty fat, Gonna try make a pigeon pie, in Rushys name since he talked about how good they are.
> 
> Attachment 12163
> 
> Not too bad but not much meat off the 2 so one small pie it is. Fiddly little shits.
> ...


You are looking good Toby but you need to reel that tongue in

----------


## Dundee

Just finished my night rounds only one tonight.

Something different to eat after feasting on venison for the week :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Your meant to hang em up the other way? Until the head comes off then they ready to eat!

----------


## Dundee

> Your meant to hang em up the other way? Until the head comes off then they ready to eat!


Pass on that method,will skin and gut in the morning and hang for one day.

----------


## DXROLLA

Went for my first decent hunt since i got my licence and gun this weekend, had an awesome time, i clearly have a lot to learn only seen a few hares and rabbits, but quite a bit of sign so im looking forward to going back and taking my time. Heres a couple of photos i took and the hare i shot with the .223. Can only get bigger and better from here  :Thumbsup: 

The hare i shot was sitting around the last group of bushes before it drops off, so im happy with that.

And the hare, it still ran a couple of metres before it dropped, i thought i missed at first  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Maca49

Nice bit of hare country, amazing how you can take the heart out of a hare and they've still go 50 metres in them

----------


## veitnamcam

Good stuff rolla :thumbup:


Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Beaut scenery DXROLLA,ya took the landing gear out of that bugger :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Top place and top shot

----------


## seandundee

I bet he was soar! 
 :XD:  
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## possum trapper

Three possums yesterday four in the traps this morning.

----------


## Rushy

> Three possums yesterday four in the traps this morning.
> Attachment 12497


Well done PT.  Do you shift your traps around or always set them in the same place each day?

----------


## Dundee

Well done on the plucking fellas,Rushy the boys have moved there traps to a location 6kms from home a good hike on the push bikes.

----------


## Rushy

> Well done on the plucking fellas,Rushy the boys have moved there traps to a location 6kms from home a good hike on the push bikes.


That'll make them fit Dundee.  You should make them walk at the weekends ha ha ha ha

----------


## possum trapper

Na rushy I set my traps in the same place but if it gets no good I shift them.

----------


## Rushy

> Na rushy I set my traps in the same place but if it gets no good I shift them.


Yeh I guess as long as you are trapping them there is no need to shift them

----------


## possum trapper

> Yeh I guess as long as you are trapping them there is no need to shift them


Yea

----------


## possum trapper

1 hare tonight.

----------


## Rushy

Excellent PT

----------


## possum trapper

Two possums this morning

----------


## Rushy

> Two possums this morning


Good man.  Are you on school holidays at the moment?

----------


## possum trapper

Yea is awesome

----------


## geezejonesy

knocked off a couple of bobbies this morn    not sure if they count tho???? :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> knocked off a couple of bobbies this morn    not sure if they count tho????


Veal for dinner in a week?

----------


## geezejonesy

yeaaaaaaa naaaaahhhhhhhh    they where a bit sickly

----------


## Rushy

> yeaaaaaaa naaaaahhhhhhhh    they where a bit sickly


Bugger

----------


## possum trapper

Three koons

----------


## Rushy

> Three koons


Nice.  Your fur bag must be getting full

----------


## possum trapper

> Nice.  Your fur bag must be getting full


Yea it is.got 1.35 kg now  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

Shot this at 80m winged him



Then went in closer (point blank) and let him have one more

----------


## Rushy

Well he will never dodge cars again.

----------


## Toby

Only shot it cause I wanted the white feathers, need a seagull or plover to land in the paddock. something legal and white anyway

----------


## possum trapper

Six possums today

----------


## Rushy

> Six possums today


Excellent

----------


## possum trapper

Three possums

----------


## Maca49

When ya getting a .22

----------


## possum trapper

> When ya getting a .22


2 years when i get a gun license. Can't wait to then.

----------


## possum trapper

I got a cat today too.

----------


## Dundee

RIP Sylvester, i am not letting possum trapper near my  RPG's again!!!

----------


## possum trapper

It wasn't you RPG it was the rocket tip slugs maca sent me.

----------


## Rushy

You have an RPG Dundee? How did you smuggle that out of the green machine?

----------


## Maca49

Geeeez PT better make sure Angus gets that receipe for mangled cat!

----------


## Dundee

One less squawking Aussie import

----------


## Rushy

Yes its over, call it a day, sorry that it had to end this way.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## EVILWAYZ

Went out to a mates for a possum shoot last night didnt see one but came home with this instead

----------


## Rushy

That will go well in the oven

----------


## Dundee

Slack night on the ranch last night never even saw a pest but one starling this morning for nesting in the wrong place.Birds use the bloody trees then you won't get bloody shot.

----------


## possum trapper

I killed my first turkey with a stick  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Slack night on the ranch last night never even saw a pest but one starling this morning for nesting in the wrong place.Birds use the bloody trees then you won't get bloody shot.


You are a hard man Dundee.

----------


## Bill999

I shot a turkey the night before last and have been eating it for the last two nights, 
firstly the breasts flour egg and bread crummed, then wrapped in bacon. stuffed with cheese and cooked in the oven. - farkin delicious
then the thighs last night to beef up a chicken soup, chopped thinly 

I deffinitly will be doing that again.

----------


## Dundee

Sounds bloody good Bill99 :Nom Nom:

----------


## Dundee

Just got back in from checking stock saw 2 possums and 1 cat.

Possums were in trees over hanging pond so traps will be there tomorrow,(didn't fancy a wet retrieve or wet possy fur) :Grin: 

Cat was close enough to shoot but not close enough to identify markings as there is one similar around the neighbourhood :36 1 5:

----------


## Bill999

live capture the bugger then

thatll tell ya if its the right or wrong cat

----------


## Scouser

> Only shot it cause I wanted the white feathers, need a seagull or plover to land in the paddock. something legal and white anyway


You making a 'tickle stick for a fat chick'???????....you romancer you!

----------


## Nibblet

> something legal and white anyway


Thought he was after a 16yr + white girl? Just go park up outside a school Toby

----------


## geezejonesy

1st bunny down for the new season

----------


## Dundee

> 1st bunny down for the new season


Took PT with me to check the moos and he say can I shoot it :36 1 5:  Didn't see it but he grabbed the rifle off the rack and got the bugger :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bill999

white turkey should do the trick tobes

----------


## Dundee

Magpie snipered this morning. PT has been at powder face bend for 2 hours spotlighting coons. Results tomorrow if any :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

I'll take a guess and say he got seven.

----------


## Toby

11

----------


## Dundee

They bummed out as drizzle set in last night,PT only got one possum.

I set my trap where the gold nuggets were

And jackpot :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Well toby got it half right

----------


## Toby

Lol

----------


## Dundee

Possum trapper sold the fur this arvo.$225.00

----------


## Rushy

Good one PT.  You will be buying a ute with a gun rack soon

----------


## Dundee

PT got a possum tonight at 80mtrs with the.22 then went to finish it off with second shot. Bugged me to go look for rabbit or hare 10 minutes later the coon was cold and he couldn't pluck it.    That will teach em :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

He will learn that lesson Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

I shot a big doe hare this morning,PT is going to skin it and fry the meat up for school lunches.

----------


## geezejonesy

Looks like it was almost due to drop .
My cull this morning .mrs gj said she seen in it livin in my calf/hay shed yesterday . Not any more mr tom 


Sent from deepspace 9:confused:

----------


## Rushy

> I shot a big doe hare this morning,PT is going to skin it and fry the meat up for school lunches.
> Attachment 12917


PT is going to have a hare in his sandwich

----------


## Rushy

> Looks like it was almost due to drop .
> My cull this morning .mrs gj said she seen in it livin in my calf/hay shed yesterday . Not any more mr tom 
> 
> 
> Sent from deepspace 9:confused:


The Ginger Tom is having the ever lasting sleep now GJ.  Excellent

----------


## Dundee

Thats a big pussy you had there geezejonsey.

Hare has been dropped into crock pot.

----------


## Neckshot

> They bummed out as drizzle set in last night,PT only got one possum.
> 
> I set my trap where the gold nuggets were
> Attachment 12901
> And jackpot
> Attachment 12902


got any red paint for the coons back????..............jeff wants to know :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> got any red paint for the coons back????..............jeff wants to know


Cheeky barstard :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Neckshot

> Cheeky barstard


our mate is about to become a fourumite!!.

----------


## Dundee

> our mate is about to become a fourumite!!.


Good shit!!   They geting broadband?   You buggers out there having a Sunday session?

----------


## Haggie

A friend of a friend wanted to lower the turkey numbers on his farm, had a few big mobs walking round his place manage to take out one of them end up getting about 30 in 2 hours 

ghetto blaster pulled through again

----------


## Gibo

Good old Ghetto Blaster! 
Looks like you would give EeeBees a run for her money looking at that sling  :Wink:

----------


## Dougie

Badass sling  :Cool:

----------


## Bill999

my slazenger? exactly like that has a break thru the pistolgrip from hitting a wounded possom with it when I ran out of bullets.....
dont do this, im in the process of making a new stock at the moment

----------


## Scouser

> my slazenger? exactly like that has a break thru the pistolgrip from hitting a wounded possom with it when I ran out of bullets.....
> dont do this, im in the process of making a new stock at the moment


+1 excellent yarn Bill.....

----------


## john m

Great old Lithgow. I have 2 that just keep on doing it.

----------


## Dundee

Another magpie lost its brains this arvo while we were bring heifers back from run off. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Another magpie lost its brains this arvo while we were bring heifers back from run off.


Stupid bloody bird.  There is no future in that

----------


## scottrods

Went out on Friday evening. No wind, actually fairly warm too. No bunnies on 400acres. No hares, cats or possums. It was like everything had gone on holiday.  :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

> Went out on Friday evening. No wind, actually fairly warm too. No bunnies on 400acres. No hares, cats or possums. It was like everything had gone on holiday.


Thats a bit ruff. I got one hare on 150 acres tonight

----------


## Matt2308

Shot this rabbit at 250m a little while ago with the .270 I'm selling on here at the moment. 
.270 is a much underrated rabbit calibre!  ;-)

----------


## GravelBen

Well at least there is no doubt about whether it is dead or not!

----------


## Scouser

> Well at least there is no doubt about whether it is dead or not!


Yeah, hardly a 'flesh wound'....like to see a vet get that back on its feet......

----------


## ishoot10s

Another scungy mongrel rat... thanks "Goodnature" trap, for doing the business while I slept soundly.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## JoshC

Malhunting speared the hut rat in the weekend. Bloody good shot right through the arse. Sneaky bugger had chewed a hole in the plywood wall and had shat and pissed all through the hut. Good riddance

----------


## Dundee

Good stuff Malhunting,last nights effort.

----------


## Dundee

If you came with me tonight Sean you could of shot this :Psmiley: 


I think this is the fifth hare this week but went on another property to get this one.

----------


## Rushy

Sean will go out next time Dundee.  Won't you Sean?

----------


## gadgetman

> Sean will go out next time Dundee.  Won't you Sean?


+1

Reminds me of when someone didn't come along with me.

Good work Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Snipered another hare from here can you see it :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

Just down the hill on your right?

----------


## Dundee

Show me Brads? :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> Show me Brads?


How the fuck do I do that?
It looks to be about 10 meters down the hill on the right at about 1oclock??

----------


## Toby

Right click. Save image. Open it up in paint. Circle it. Save it. Upload it here.

----------


## BRADS

> Right click. Save image. Open it up in paint. Circle it. Save it. Upload it here.


Yeah na that's way to complicated for me

----------


## Dundee

Ok Brads was close enough :Thumbsup: 


Is this where you thought it was?
Hanging now yum yum "poor mans mutton" :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Another one last night looked like it was earmarked :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Sean shot one yet?

----------


## Dundee

Nah

----------


## gadgetman

Dundee, your making me hungry. Man those things are nice.

----------


## seano

> Sean will go out next time Dundee.  Won't you Sean?


Im always keen  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Leaving just after 2000hrs with both rug rats but theres probably no hares left.

It is certainly good tucker especially in the crock pot.........so tender. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## StrikerNZ

Just one magpie today.. hopefully some long range bunnies tomorrow though.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## possum trapper

Smoked two magpies with the 20 gauge today.

----------


## Rushy

Well done PT

----------


## Dundee

> Smoked two magpies with the 20 gauge today.


Second hand smoke will kill ya,specially smoked aussie :ORLY: 

Think I dropped a coon tonight. Take the labs up to the scrub to find it.
3 hares sighted no shots fired

----------


## Gunzrrr

I love my new Sauer in .223 especially around 200 meters - easy work. Working well for me !! Still looking to put a really light suppressor on it.

----------


## Dundee

Wow that fixed him :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Maca49

Hung,drawn and quartered!

----------


## Gunzrrr

Sorry - was the .204

----------


## Dundee

> Sorry - was the .204


Tell that to the rabbit :Grin:

----------


## StrikerNZ

Around 40 long(ish)range bunnies between 3 of us today. Most around 140-240, longest for me at 310.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers Headcase and Wirehunt, awesome fun!

----------


## StrikerNZ



----------


## Dundee

Wallabies?

----------


## StrikerNZ

Just the bunnies yesterday. There was a chance of wallabies and plenty of sign down in the riverbed, but none to be seen.

----------


## gadgetman

I is amazing how much incredibly fresh sign you can see but not what made it.

----------


## Dundee

Seen three hares on my rounds retrieved one. 
About 80mtres with .22 subs
2nd one I heard the hit but it went over a ridge will try and find it in the morn with the dogs.
3rd one was in my sights but ran towards the skyline on a hill so let it go as it wasn't safe.

----------


## Rushy

Good on you for not taking that third shot Dundee.  That is a great lesson for the boys.

----------


## Dundee

Blowing a gale tonight doing my rounds,saw a coon that scarpered deep into the pine hedge. Quick glimpse of a rabbit as it bolted across the track another 3 hares spotted only one hit the deck. Will be freezing some back legs tomorrow.

----------


## Rushy

Well done Dundee.  Did you and the dog find the other hare?

----------


## Dundee

> Well done Dundee.  Did you and the dog find the other hare?


Negative Rushy I think it must of gone in the creek as we had a good look.

Theres  heaps of hares out there at night. Freezers looking good.

----------


## Dundee

Got another hare this morning at the same place where Sean shot his,must of been the boyfriend :Psmiley:

----------


## gadgetman

They can chill out together again.

----------


## Bill999

One for the 243

----------


## Bill999

Number two 
Iv been chasing this one for a while

----------


## Dougie

He gone!

----------


## Dougie

Just out of interest (been doing some Postal shoot practice and suck to be honest), what position are you guys shooting these buggers from?

----------


## Bill999

on was off my knees with my ass on the wet ground (my favorite quick position) not that kind of position, even tho there was pussy involved.....

the second was free standing 

Im just using this as practice to get better with my new super dooper ultra featherweight rifle

----------


## gadgetman

I'll normally shoot freehand out to 50m, then sit behind tall bipod or over top of fence post for out to 110m. Other than that just brace off a tree, vehicle, window, whatever. Sometimes kneel or off knees.

----------


## Dundee

Most of the hares are shot from the quad Dougie.   Well done Bill two pussy kills and not much damage from the .243 .

----------


## Bill999

I take tastefull angled photos mate nobody wants to see a messed up pussy with bits hanging out of it

----------


## Dundee

My bazooka needs sighting in :Oh Noes:  Never hit a bloody thing tonight :Pissed Off:

----------


## Rushy

> My bazooka needs sighting in Never hit a bloody thing tonight


That is not like you Dead Eye

----------


## Maca49

Nearly all shots off hand or as GM off whatever rest is avail. I also am a snap shooter, I hate to take time over a shot, probably cause most of my life's shooting has been possum,hare,rabbits, cats you don't get a lot of time, it becomes a little instinctive.

----------


## Bill999

the purpose of me taking the 243 out instead of the 22 is so I get better at the off hand shots

----------


## Dundee

Got my boomstick sorted nabbed a hare in the neck :Have A Nice Day: 

The boomstick didn't really nead any adjustments as it was the gale force wind last night :ORLY: 
On the way out of the paddock where I were chasing hares I noticed a black thing above me as I shut the gates.

Didn't have my lights on at the time but it was Mrs Possy doing the telephone call. :Grin: 
She maneuvered between the two poles with her tail and legs like .................a fekin possum

Anyway once a clean shot was available with no spikey friggen tree underneath I let her have it once she walked the tight rope once again. :Grin: 
Plucked her where she dropped at the gateway under the cables she was swinging off and phone lines are still ringing :Yuush:

----------


## Dundee

:Grin:  Bloody circus coming to an end :Grin: 

That will teach the Aussie clown,line dancing across telephone cables :Yuush: 
Get home to hang the hare up on the line when a panther arrives :ORLY: 

Anyway told him to "feck of we eating the hare you eat the Aussie you pussie!"

----------


## Rushy

Very funny dundee.

----------


## Bill999

big clean up last night. Mid thirties in rabbits 5 hares and about 15 possoms

thumbs still sore from all that plucking

----------


## Dundee

> big clean up last night. Mid thirties in rabbits 5 hares and about 15 possoms
> 
> thumbs still sore from all that plucking


Thats a good haul :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> big clean up last night. Mid thirties in rabbits 5 hares and about 15 possoms
> 
> thumbs still sore from all that plucking


Well done Killer999

----------


## veitnamcam

I find it faster to skin the bunnys and hares. Its not so hard on your thumb either. :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bill999

surprisingly easy to pluck a hare, and its a very possom fir like product

I wonder if anyone has tryed passing it off as fir, and if it is a usefull product. IE if is is hollow core
then we may well have a new industry on our hands

----------


## Bill999

Oh and my favorite 4 cats. 

gotta love it when dads paying for the bullets

----------


## gadgetman

Good haul there Bill. I'm itching for the ground to dry out and lambing/tailing to be finished so we can get back onto properties.

----------


## Bill999

That torch of yours GM was bloody awesome mounted on my shotgun

You sure you don't wanna sell it?

----------


## gadgetman

Quite sure.

----------


## Dundee

Managed another two hares tonight squeezing thru a boundary fence that has just been refenced was a bloody effort,took one coat of to squeeze thru the wires head first. Just got thru then my big fukin gonads now that was a tight squeeze :Grin:  :ORLY: 

Back to the retrieval :36 1 5:  This was a head shot but notice the wound on the back leg...might of been hit before


And got the other one in the same paddock that I have been getting them all week :Cool: 
Hare today freezer tommorow :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Took the old dog up to the hare paddock after work and got a bit of footage. Tricky being the shooter,cameraman at the same time but heres what I got.

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant Dundee

----------


## Dundee

One rabbit and two plovers tonight.

----------


## Toby

Drowned a mouse

Also shot 2 of these, only took a pic of this one.

----------


## Dundee

Ya didn't shoot the mouse did you? :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Drowned a mouse
> 
> Also shot 2 of these, only took a pic of this one.
> 
> Attachment 13602


Looks like he had a Myna problem Toby Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Taff

nine carrion crows with my 77/22, crows are a pain the uk.

----------


## Dundee

Thats a good effort Taff cause they are cunning buggers :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

4kg hare tonight

----------


## Rushy

Stuff him inside the Goose Dundee

----------


## NZ32

I got this hare on the walk back from sighting it my .223, I won't show you the other side

And a few rabbits later on with the .22

----------


## StrikerNZ

One elusive wallaby this afternoon. Wind was obviously keeping them low, as only saw one other. Still, any day on the hill..  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> I got this hare on the walk back from sighting it my .223, I won't show you the other side
> Attachment 13888
> And a few rabbits later on with the .22
> Attachment 13889


Cuddly looking bunch there NZ32 The second one was a pet its earmarked :Grin:

----------


## NZ32

I think my aim was a bit off with that one  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Another one bites a bullet

----------


## Rushy

You grow them big down your way Dundee

----------


## Scouser

'crows are a pain the uk.'

There also a pain in the arse!

----------


## Dundee

> You grow them big down your way Dundee


Just showed the kids the picture as they were at school when I smacked it over. Told them it was as big as a dog,when they saw it I should of washed their mouths out! :Grin:

----------


## Toby

You should strip the .22 down Dundee and give her a fresh coat.

----------


## Dundee

Yeah it pretty much lives on the quad gun rack but doesn't hurt the accuracy.Needs a bit more of attention to the stock.

----------


## Toby

Good job for pt this weekend?

----------


## gadgetman

Three rabbits and three half possums to start off the new season. No little ones running about yet.

----------


## Rushy

> Three rabbits and three half possums to start off the new season. No little ones running about yet.


OK GM I'll bite!  How do you get a half possum (and don't say with a shotgun or I will kick myself for missing the obvious)?

----------


## gadgetman

Strolling along with a mate, we both nail them at the same time. So he ended up on two and three half possums. Owner won't be too happy as the place is meant to be possum free.

Looking forward to the next trip.

----------


## Dundee

Half possums what were the other half? :Wink:   Way to go gadget :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> Half possums what were the other half?  Way to go gadget


The amount we got into them before they hit the ground I'd say lead and holes.

----------


## john m

Dont give me flak for not enough gun but I wanted to try some reduced 400 gr loads at only 2200 fps. 50 to 100 yds those with sharp eyes will notice I didnt even take out the heart on one.

----------


## ebf

Haha, john, when I see your name next to this thread on the index, I always know your particular take on varminting will be good for a smile  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Dont give me flak for not enough gun but I wanted to try some reduced 400 gr loads at only 2200 fps. 50 to 100 yds those with sharp eyes will notice I didnt even take out the heart on one.
> Attachment 13969


Back legs will be good in the pot :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

What cal? in the 400?

----------


## GravelBen

Got a possum by automotive means on friday night, only worth mentioning because a mate following me said I cleaned out one end of it and spun it around hard enough that it was still spinning on the road when he hit it as well. Thats teamwork for you!

----------


## StrikerNZ

25-odd bunnies and 1 wild cat for us this evening. Always good to get out for a wander  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Matt2308

118 pigeons between two of us...in Canterbury. First proper chance to test my new Xtrema.  Seems to do the trick!

----------


## Dundee

Gob smacked well done all!!

----------


## john m

Toby its a .458 Winchester Magnum CZ 550 the light loads with Speer 400 gr turns out 4300 ft lbs energy just enough for rabbits.

----------


## Dundee

Dog tuka freezer full :Thumbsup:

----------


## StrikerNZ

Tagged along with the neighbour on his lambing beat this afternoon and he told me to bring my 22. 

2 magpies down, plus another one that'll be flying funny for the rest of his (hopefully short) life.  :Have A Nice Day: 

They're not easy things to hit, for some reason..

----------


## gadgetman

> Tagged along with the neighbour on his lambing beat this afternoon and he told me to bring my 22. 
> 
> 2 magpies down, plus another one that'll be flying funny for the rest of his (hopefully short) life. 
> 
> They're not easy things to hit, for some reason..


I haven't downed one yet.  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Brenick

A quick evening hunt with the 17HMR. Just two minutes out of town.

----------


## mazbro

I got a Possum, cat and a rat not a good night haha  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dundee

> I got a Possum, cat and a rat not a good night haha


Thats a bloody good night mazbro :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

> Thats a bloody good night mazbro


+1 any night you get a cat/rat combo thats definitely a 'thumbs up' from me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## StrikerNZ

2 black-backed gulls today.. didn't get there soon enough to save the lamb one of them had just killed though.  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Dundee

good job on the strike NZ :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Got a possum and a few rabbits Monday night. Saw hundreds of rabbits but were not the target species. :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Happy

The lesson is don't squawk and dive round here when Im at home ...

 That will learn you !! 



 And that will learn your mate ....



 Schools over for now ... !!!

----------


## Gibo

Yes!!! Two down Happy, now im happy too  :Thumbsup: 

They are my pet hates them feckers!!

----------


## airliuwei

Could you tell me where did you get them?

Thanks.

----------


## Toby

a sterling,thrush and a couple sparrows also a myna just now not pictured

----------


## Dundee

I got a sparrow in the shed this morning,tossed up whether to take the shot or not as the perspex was behind the bird all good with the subs....dead sparrow and no hole in perspex.

Next bugger is the starling in the roller door of the vat stand as the inspectors don't like nests in or around the dairy unit.

----------


## Gunzrrr

My son and I were out last night. Ended up with about 30 possums and a dozen bunnies and hares.

----------


## Dundee

Theres some coin in those coons well done

----------


## veitnamcam

Shit yea 30 coons would be a couple hundy worth of fur.:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

I got a wild cat and a bunny with the 223.
Greg got a wild cat with the 6.5wsm and 25-30 rabbits with the 1022 and a couple of deer.


Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gunzrrr

Now that's variety !! Kewl !!!

----------


## Dundee

Got a phone call this arvo from elderly neighbours that the hares and rabbits were getting to close to there garden.

So after work I bowled on over in the family car and went for a walk.........sorted :Grin:     On call for a week I can handle that :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mrs dundee

Hare legs for tea yummy.

----------


## Dundee

> Got a phone call this arvo from elderly neighbours that the hares and rabbits were getting to close to there garden.
> 
> So after work I bowled on over in the family car and went for a walk.........sorted    On call for a week I can handle that
> 
> Attachment 14251


Is it hump day or bump day? :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Why is everyone talking to themselves tonight?

----------


## Dundee

> Why is everyone talking to themselves tonight?


Cause dead animals don't talk back :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## EVILWAYZ

good on you guys getting out there getting the little pesties i haven't been out for a while got 6 hares and a rabbit a few days after i got the turkey a few pages back but since then sold my 10/22 not 100% sure why i sold it but i did now waiting on the new pest slayer to arrive before i head out agian

----------


## Dundee

Out protecting neighbours garden earlier this evening,strong wind prevailing but managed only one young hare and was the only one I saw. It was one paddock away from the garden. :Grin: 


Then placed in the car boot for the journey home where the groceries will be next week. :Psmiley:

----------


## kiwi39

Woulds be good to see dean barker posting in here, but it'd get a bit boring ....

Smoked two dingos today
Smoked two dingos today
......

Poor dingo

----------


## StrikerNZ

Quick 10-minute hunt this evening.. Mattdw shot a bunny in the eye and I found a pair of magpies to discipline.  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## MattyP

Not today but a week or so ago we got these hares, rabbits and possums. Was a fun night.

----------


## Dundee

Good haul there

----------


## StrikerNZ

Out for a wee wander today. Our usually highly productive goat block was almost vacant, with most of the goats currently hiding in the forestry it seems.  :Sick: 

Still managed a hare and one nice young goat for eating. Very happy with my shot placement on the 164y shot off the shooting sticks.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Nice shot placement Striker NZ

----------


## Dundee

Shot Striker :Cool:

----------


## SlimySquirrel

"Shot placement"...... Hahahhaaaa..... Well placed sir.

----------


## john m

I shifted my deer today and took my dads old .222 along for the walk.

----------


## Dundee

> I shifted my deer today and took my dads old .222 along for the walk.
> Attachment 14315


Bum bunnies :Thumbsup:  Nice one John,I tipped a magpie over today and have relocated my magpie trap to the run off as theres none left on the home farm. Once I get the live decoy I will be hammering them.Counted 40 down that area today.

PT missed an easy hare :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Toby

Got a starling with the open sight single shot.

----------


## kiwi39

> I shifted my deer today and took my dads old .222 along for the walk.
> Attachment 14315


Lovely looking rifle that, John ? What is it ?


Tim

----------


## john m

Its a BSA Hunter may be from the 50's or early 6o's I kept the original scope B. Nickel supra Marburg/L 6-9x . The leupold is a better balance with sharper optics.

John

----------


## Toby

Haven't shot one of these in a while.

----------


## Gibo

> Haven't shot one of these in a while.
> 
> Attachment 14361


 :Cool:

----------


## mikep24

Shot some possums last night and came across one with a tail that had a ginger tip. Is this common? Looked like he had been to hairdressers for some peroxide!!

----------


## Dundee

> Shot some possums last night and came across one with a tail that had a ginger tip. Is this common? Looked like he had been to hairdressers for some peroxide!!Attachment 14374


Yeah they are out there mikep24 but white tip is more common..........Good skills :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Went up to the hare paddock again tonight as the sun was on the hill and bagged two.
Just going to take the back legs for our freezer.

----------


## Toby

The cat I have been after for a few weeks now has gotten away again!!!

----------


## Dundee

> The cat I have been after for a few weeks now has gotten away again!!!


I spotted one at a dam the other day was going to blast it but text the neighbour if there cat had white chest reply I got back was Don't Shoot! :Pissed Off:

----------


## Toby

Pretty sure this cat is feral of not too bad

----------


## john m

Mike
Looks like you got it just in time. Before it spread :ORLY: 


John

----------


## mikep24

Cool thought this much, tail got skinned and is at home now! Anything need done to it e.g to preserve it or is it all good how it is?

----------


## Dundee

> Cool thought this much, tail got skinned and is at home now! Anything need done to it e.g to preserve it or is it all good how it is?


If you don't cure it won't last for ever. A dry tail will last till you get a cold damp winter then it will go mouldy.

----------


## Dundee

john m looks like the same taxidermist worked on this old coon

----------


## mikep24

How can i cure it?

----------


## Gibo

> How can i cure it?


1080  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> How can i cure it?


Make a paste with kerosene and baking powder, apply paste leave for 10 days then scrape paste off.

----------


## john m

Dundee
Was he in Waihi ? Mine also had a white joey in the pouch but after removing a grey one we didnt look for another. When I collected the mount the taxidermist said it was there but too young to add to the mount. Pity as it may have been able to be saved [Paradise Valley Springs will take golden or white]
John

----------


## Dundee

I don't know the history of that mount John as it was given to me.

A double this morning

----------


## Rushy

> I don't know the history of that mount John as it was given to me.
> 
> A double this morning
> Attachment 14411


Two birds with one trap as it were

----------


## kiwi39

> I don't know the history of that mount John as it was given to me.
> 
> A double this morning
> Attachment 14411


How does that work dundee ?

I wonder if I could cook up a variation for pukekos 

hmmmmm 


Tim

----------


## Toby

> How does that work dundee ?
> 
> I wonder if I could cook up a variation for pukekos 
> 
> hmmmmm 
> 
> 
> Tim


You have a pukeko problem too?

----------


## kiwi39

> You have a pukeko problem too?


doesnt everyone ? bastards rip up my pasture and crap in all the water troughs 


Tim

----------


## Rushy

> You have a pukeko problem too?


Everyone has a bloody Pukeko problem Toby.  Mongrels shit in the troughs up here

----------


## Toby

I'd fix mine if I was allowed to shoot them, neighbor brought them here now there is a decent amount of them walking around the place like they own it.

----------


## Gibo

> I'd fix mine if I was allowed to shoot them, neighbor brought them here now there is a decent amount of them walking around the place like they own it.


How did your neighbour bring them there? Arnt they just a plauge everywhere? 

They are even in Oz but by the alias of swamp turkey hahahahaha

----------


## Toby

We had none around here but what started as 4 turned to close to 15ish now. Though only about 4 hang around home the rest all moved away into the paddocks

----------


## kiwi39

They're a game bird .. you can shoot them in the duck season with a duck licence. 

If you're a cocky, and whinge hard enough , Fish and Game will give you a limited licence to shoot them in the duck season. 

sounds like problem solved for you toby .. although you'll have to wait till next year. 

I would also council shooting as many of the little bastards you can each time you get a chance. They get VERY wise to the ways of men very quickly, and once thye've been shot at are hard to get close to . 


Tim

----------


## Gibo

> We had none around here but what started as 4 turned to close to 15ish now. Though only about 4 hang around home the rest all moved away into the paddocks


Ha Ha Ha how did that become your neighbors fault? They have wings and shit

----------


## Toby

He released them here. There were no pukekos that I knew off for miles then some showed up he asked us not to shoot them.

----------


## Dundee

> How does that work dundee ?
> 
> I wonder if I could cook up a variation for pukekos 
> 
> hmmmmm 
> 
> 
> Tim


Go to page 42 on this thread Kiwi39 theres a picture that shows the trigger,magpies walk in stand on the elevated no.8 wire v and trip the trigger. :Yuush:

----------


## kiwi39

cheers dundee. now to find a bait ... 


Tim

----------


## seano

1 down about another dozen to go... have a nice sleep   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie

Sweet looking rig there Seano

----------


## seano

> Sweet looking rig there Seano


Thanks Dougie  :Grin:

----------


## seano

Just so the Plovers can keep up with the "Jone's/Magpies next door ... wouldn't anyone feeling left out around here ...





Night Night sleep tight   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

7 magpies since yesty and one plover. This block hasn't been trapped yet but counted 30 magpies when I started the new block.

----------


## seano

> 7 magpies since yesty and one plover. This block hasn't been trapped yet but counted 30 magpies when I started the new block.
> Attachment 14433


Lend you a Hand ?   :Wink:  
Will bring my magpie distress call with me ... will be baggin one a min

----------


## Dundee

plenty here Seano,I rekon i'll have 30 by the end of the month :Wink:

----------


## seano

Maybe a Plover a Day keeps the Doctor away ?

Nighty night

----------


## seano

Broke my Bi-Pod  whilst shooting also .. little metal lugs that fix onto rifle sling attachment broke off  :Pissed Off:   "1 on the board for the birds"
MIght have to see I can get it fixed .. is mint height adjustable bi-pod (other than it dosent work lol)

----------


## Toby

> Broke my Bi-Pod  whilst shooting also .. little metal lugs that fix onto rifle sling attachment broke off   "1 on the board for the birds"
> MIght have to see I can get it fixed .. is mint height adjustable bi-pod (other than it dosent work lol)


My brother did that to one of ours too, I ground a little nail down and rammed it back in the hole

----------


## Gibo

> rammed it back in the hole


Grubby bugger!!!!

----------


## seano

Mind outta the Gutter Gibo  :Wink:

----------


## Tarrbaby

Got a few rabbits on Tuesday night. One popped his head out of his burrow, saw the light and attempted to get back in but was a little slow.

----------


## Gibo

> Mind outta the Gutter Gibo


I have tried for years but it always reverts to filth  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## StrikerNZ

120 yard magpie today with the 22  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## TimeRider

> Maybe a Plover a Day keeps the Doctor away ?


A Plover a day keeps the others at bay...

----------


## TimeRider

> Attachment 14451


Nice rifle, Tarrbaby   :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

1 magpie and 1 plover i'm slipping

----------


## Bill999

one cat with the 243, shot running at full speed, no photos tonight as i threw it into the scrub quick smart so I didnt upset my lady that was walking with me

----------


## Tarrbaby

just got home from another walk. got 9 rabbits and only one possum. Also got very very wet so no photos either as was more concentrating on staying warm.

----------


## Rushy

> 120 yard magpie today with the 22


Great shooting StrikerNZ

----------


## Rushy

> just got home from another walk. got 9 rabbits and only one possum. Also got very very wet so no photos either as was more concentrating on staying warm.


Keep it up Tarrbaby and welcome to the forum.  You are off to a great start.

----------


## Toby

So I look into one our sheds and see this little mofo, remember that cat I'm after? this is the cunt right here! I look at him standing at the door easy shot he just looks at me and goes back to sleep. So I have thought about nailing the little turd for pissing over all my whitebaiting stuff its smells like ass but then I kinda want to make friends with it because it looks like our cat we used to have (I had to put him down a month or so back) we had him for close to 8 years. anyway looks like he got busy in life cause this ones a spitting image on Tiny (our old cat)



So do I try make friends and risk spooking him away to never get this chance again or do I just end hid pissing parade right now?

----------


## Gibo

Train it to be a deer cat Toby.

----------


## Toby

I ran out of subs. Now the bullet will probably send blood every where like the last time I shot a cat on that couch

It got off the couch, I attempted to make friends and it ran. Made the fatal mistake to stop and have one more look. 3ft under now

----------


## Tarrbaby

we had a "similar" issue with cats (4+) coming into our house and pissing everywhere. A couple we tried making friends with and turns out it wasnt them pissing. When I found the culprit I scared it shitless and locked it in the bathroom before squirting it with copious amounts of water. after a brief shit fight with it, it hasnt been inside again since. 

So long story short, I would shoot it. I would love to shoot the wild cat responsible in my situation but living in a residential area its not really an option.

----------


## Bill999

you made the right choice toby, pissy cats are allways pissy cats. till the day they die
we had one that pissed on our toaster and drinking glasses, not nice to taste and see catpiss half way thru a glass of water

----------


## Gibo

> pissed on our  drinking glasses


New meaning to getting on the piss?  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## PerazziSC3

Smashed a pie



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Rushy

Well done

----------


## Toby

Thats a mean bow

----------


## PerazziSC3

It's a pse brute X with a new custom string just fitted. Ripcord drop away rest and cheap truglo 5 pin sight.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Dundee

4 maggies and 3 plovers

----------


## Gibo

> 4 maggies and 3 plovers
> Attachment 14488


Nope pretty sure thats just 4 magpies mate  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Nope pretty sure thats just 4 magpies mate


Yep that is all that I can see. No Plovers

----------


## Gibo

> Yep that is all that I can see. No Plovers


Must be those "Tui's" getting to him??

----------


## Dundee

you smart cnuts left the plovers in the paddock wasn't going to jump hot wire to walk 50mtres to get a pic of sleeping spurs. :Grin: 

Been out for an hour with Mrs D tonight we travelled some ground and only saw one hare.......bit far away so we snuck into the hayshed to move some hay :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

tmi

----------


## Gibo

> tmi


ftm

----------


## Dundee

> tmi


looking for feral kittens toby :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> looking for feral kittens toby


behave  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gapped axe

What eva floats ya boat. In the hay stack looking for furry pussies really??

----------


## Bill999

Watch out for that hay rash

----------


## Gibo

Dont lose your needle mate!!

----------


## Gapped axe

Did you find anymore Hairs in the Haystack Dundee

----------


## Dundee

Got it sorted fullas

----------


## seano

This evenings fun in games Two Bunny's didn't get pics and One Coon

----------


## seano

Oh I tried "CCI Velocitors" for the first time on all three ....  very impressed with the KnockDown Power  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> This evenings fun in games Two Bunny's didn't get pics and One Coon
> Attachment 14493


Well done Seano

----------


## Dundee

All you dirty buggers twisting words,found no kittens in the hay barn.

But the shot at the hare last night was a hit at 150 metres with subs,saw it go under the fence with spotlight then it disapeared.

Heres the distance from where the shot was taken.



Sent the dog down to retrieve but was too late this morning.



The bloody vultures got it.



And the good dog found it but left it there in that state :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

On the way to town tonight bagged another nice headshot hare  :Grin: 

Chucked it in the boot will process it tomorrow and its hanging on the line now.

----------


## Spoon

While having tea spotted Mr Hare out the front window 200m away. Using Savage Trophy Hunter .223

----------


## Dundee

Took young Sean Dundee out to the clothes line and we weighed this bugger


Jeeze they are getting big hare :Grin:

----------


## StrikerNZ

20 bunnies and two bouncing aussies this afternoon with the 223, out to 200+.. Good times in the Mackenzie Country!

----------


## Rushy

> Took young Sean Dundee out to the clothes line and we weighed this bugger
> Attachment 14521Attachment 14522Attachment 14523
> 
> Jeeze they are getting big hare


That is big alright.  Sean looks as though he had to hold his breath to lift it up.

----------


## Rushy

> 20 bunnies and two bouncing aussies this afternoon with the 223, out to 200+.. Good times in the Mackenzie Country!
> 
> Attachment 14524


Well done StrikerNZ

----------


## Dundee

Shut this noisey bugger up

----------


## Rushy

And another one bites the dust

----------


## john m

There are at least another 9 under the chook house.

----------


## Bernie

Went away Friday with daughter and a mate wallaby shooting (work was slow so good excuse too try out new lite force huntsman spot lite and see how we'll I had set up vortex scope and windham  .223 for some long range shots)Short story spot well worth the money shot14 under spot.long range went well over all wallabies at420. 197, 301 ;478, 545 ,616 yards some minr hick ups on bad maths (on clicks and things even lost zero but found it again,always a learning curve new gear )45 wallabies shot a good time out with the kids. Sorry no photo sat on camera and broke it on last trip

----------


## Dundee

Possum trapper got a big one aye. 54metre with VC's slugonator with his eyes closed. :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

On way home from town tonight I nuked a rabbit with .22 solids that I was given.

Got home put my gummies on grabbed the dog and went fetching.



No bloody way I was going through that blackberry with my crocodile town boots :ORLY: 

Brought back to the track by the old dog Jess. :Grin: 



Might be old but she is still fit and keen.



Standing shot at 30metres solids kill when they go in the eye and out the other side of the head :Yuush:

----------


## Rushy

> Possum trapper got a big one aye. 54metre with VC's slugonator with his eyes closed.
> Attachment 14549


Bunny baby basher

----------


## Dundee

> Bunny baby basher


Yea he could of let it grow a bit,but said it looked big through the scope :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Hell what holdover on that shot

----------


## Dundee

> Hell what holdover on that shot


Which one brothers :Grin:

----------


## Gunzrrr

Blooded my new Weihrauch .22 LR HW 60J tonight after a couple of great sighting in sessions. Wow, what a pleasure to shoot. Balance, trigger, mag feed ... everything! Didn't miss one bunny all night on CCI subsonics. Tx to Lee at Serious Shooters for putting the package together. Out of frame is the latest Hardy can. I think it might be louder than my MAE which (of course) is made from steel. I might do some tests if I can stop killing bunnies.

----------


## Maca49

They are a nice rifle, good choice, nice shooting

----------


## kiwishoota

Very nice, great shooting :Thumbsup:  What make and model is the torch you are using?

----------


## Gunzrrr

> Very nice, great shooting What make and model is the torch you are using?


LED Lenser M14 I think. I see they have a new one about the same size for around $350. It would have to be bloody amazing for that much dosh. I use a hand held spotlight for finding the bunnies then switch to the scope mount when shooting. Works well when I'm on my own in the orchards and vineyards I shoot in. When out on the farm it's all hand held spotting as someone else shoots the pesky varmints.

----------


## PerazziSC3

One of many. Out of bow range so .17 got a turn.

----------


## Dundee

Nice one Perazzi,only one Aussie for me today. Using solid target .22 ammo that was given to me. Takes a wee while for a maggie to work out that a hole has gone straight through them before they hit the deck. :Grin:

----------


## GravelBen

Tested the Hornady 68bthp from the 223 on a couple of wobblies - hardly any came out to play (spoilsports!) but it produced a decisive bang-flop effect at 135 and 305 on the ones that did cooperate. Happy with the results, hit hard and didn't pencil through like the 69smk.

----------


## kiwi39

My boy mike and his first goat. 

220 yards uphill in the rain....

NZDA Kapiti Branch HUNTS course 


Tim

----------


## Rushy

> My boy mike and his first goat. 
> 
> 220 yards uphill in the rain....
> 
> NZDA Kapiti Branch HUNTS course 
> 
> 
> Tim


Tell your young fellah "well done"from me Tim.  He will never forget the first blood.

----------


## Dundee

> Tell your young fellah "well done"from me Tim.  He will never forget the first blood.


Is that what you told your daughters Rushy :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Is that what you told your daughters Rushy


You are a cheeky shit Dundee.

----------


## Gibo

> Is that what you told your daughters Rushy


Rough!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gapped axe

> Is that what you told your daughters Rushy


Very easy to say from someone who only has Boys

----------


## seano

Had this Bugger sitting in the paddock sunning himself .... thought he needs a "Harden-Up Pill"   :Wink: 

Shot taken from about 120mtrs .. 1 CCI Sub  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

possum trapper bagged this bunny at 68 paces after feeding neighbours chooks and dogs.

----------


## geezejonesy

nom nom nom   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

On way back from town spotted a hare just off the track and backed up to get rifle out of the boot and the bugger took off.

Possum trapper was in hot pursuit and it hit the deck,skinned already and legs ready to hang.

----------


## Tarrbaby

Went out for a late arvo shoot. Got 19 rabbits and 8 hares. Gee some of those hares are tough buggers, not too smart though. Kept running straight towards us. One ran straight into me and I gave him a big kick. 

Also got a black rabbit, was the first time I have seen them. There were three but only managed to get the one.

----------


## Gunzrrr

After watching lots of bunny varminting on YouTube  ... I thought I might give it a crack. He's my latest project. Will try on some targets this arvo.

----------


## Dundee

Looking forward to the footage Gunzrrr.

Dropped possum trapper off at the neighbours to feed the chooks and run the dogs. I went for a cruise down the track and came back with two hares.

----------


## Dundee

Been after this bastard for a while now nesting in roller door by vat stand. Every morning it flys out but doesn't land in nearby trees 

So I fixed the bugger with a leg hold trap in the roller door. :Grin: 

I better remember to take trap out before tanker comes be some explaining if it landed on driver. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Rushy

> I better remember to take trap out before tanker comes be some explaining if it landed on driver.


No worries dundee, ou could just ask him how long he has been doing the traps

----------


## Dundee

Just took possum trapper up to neighbours to do his chores. We went hunting for fine food and didn't shoot the chooks. :Grin: 

Came home with all these head shots. :Yuush:

----------


## Rushy

Excellent

----------


## mrs dundee

More 4 the  crackpot, keep it up you boys.

----------


## Gibo

> More 4 the  crackpot, keep it up you boys.


Ah hope thats a typo mrs dundee...... Crockpot maybe?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Good spotting Gibbo :Grin:    We on the good shit here mate :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Young PT did his own processing of the game tonight,saw him out the back of the house washing meat in the trough. :Wtfsmilie: 

Comes inside and says is this good?

Bit of dirt an shit on I said.

But I put my boot on it when i skinned it.

Never hurt us before so hare is some more destined for the "CRACKPOT GIBO"

----------


## 6MMBR

How do you cook ur hairs Dundee

----------


## Rushy

> some more destined for the CRACKPOT


Dundee is a crackpot like a crockpot only with methamphetamine in it?

----------


## veitnamcam

> How do you cook ur hairs Dundee


He gives them to missus Dundee

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> How do you cook ur hairs Dundee


In the crockpot :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> How do you cook ur hairs Dundee


Under his hat!!!

----------


## Nibblet

> Dundee is a crackpot like a crockpot only with methamphetamine in it?


Crackpot


Crockpot

----------


## Rushy

> Crackpot
> Attachment 14795
> 
> Crockpot
> Attachment 14796


Clever.

----------


## Nibblet

> Clever.


I have my moments. Even if they are a little too few and far between.

----------


## Dundee

Legged all the weekend Hares.

----------


## mrs dundee

> Ah hope thats a typo mrs dundee...... Crockpot maybe?


Yes gibo it's a spelling error, it's the typer pad, it's so funny reading it.

----------


## Dundee

That meat looks cleaner than PT's rabbit and hare legs but good on him for giving it a go.

----------


## Tarrbaby

do you only use the legs Dundee on your hares?

----------


## Dundee

> do you only use the legs Dundee on your hares?


Yes that is the best part when they are plentiful.I like breasts too but hares are missing that part of the equation when it comes down to a feed. :Grin:

----------


## johnino

I believe the back steaks may be worth saving mate

----------


## Dundee

> I believe the back steaks may be worth saving mate


Yes have stripped them off before very tasty.

----------


## Dundee

Todays effort bagged a rabbit across the river under the willow. Possum trapper ready for a follow up shot but wasn't needed.\

We weren't swimming across to retrieve it either. :ORLY: 

Tonight we went back up to the neighbours  and had some good long shots with the .22lr. Possum trapper in middle of pic at the distance we dropped the hare from. :Yuush: 



Then another hare taken out by the waterway and PT was my retriever.


1900hrs rocked around to soon as possum trapper ran up the drive for a bite to eat then off to a Stan Walker concert.

More legs for the freezer :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Well done Dundee and PT.  Those hares must be thinning out now.  Ha ha ha ha your farm will be going bald (no hares).

----------


## Dundee

Bit slack today,only 1 hare but didn't go looking.

----------


## Rushy

Your hare line is pretty sparse Dundee

----------


## 30calterry

havnt seen a magpie in my area for ages , this one had the cheek to land on my property this morning so i made an example of him for anyothers hanging around haha

----------


## Dundee

Must of been a good size pill? :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Must of been a good size pill?


Never did his health any good though Dundee

----------


## StrikerNZ

9 wallabies and a couple of hares up the hill tonight.  :Thumbsup: 

Now to dry all our gear out..

----------


## Dundee

> 9 wallabies and a couple of hares up the hill tonight. 
> 
> Now to dry all our gear out..


And the camera was in the wagon? :Grin:    Good skills Striker :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## StrikerNZ

I'd just been thinking that I should take a photo through the scope of the next one that I saw when the easterly picked up and start blowing clouds into the valley... below us. Time to head downhill!  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

Got progressively soggier after that.

----------


## 30calterry

no such thing as overkill 300 winmag 208gr at 100

----------


## MattyP

> no such thing as overkill 300 winmag 208gr at 100


Hahaha. 

Sorry week. Got 3 hares few days ago (couldn't find one as I started firing at another but it sure was dead!). Then two fruitless days on DOC land with my small game permit. Starting to think its a waste of time and I'll stick to farms next time. On the plus side I guess I got plenty of exercise...sigh.

----------


## Dundee

Remind me not to take Sean Dundee hunting again. Took the lil bugger down to run off tonight to bait the magpie trap as it had no bait this morning. It had caught 2 magpies with no bait. Sean wanted to shoot one so I instructed him to put the barrel through the netting.
Bang!! One shot both dead.   There goes my decoy till next time :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Remind me not to take Sean Dundee hunting again. Took the lil bugger down to run off tonight to bait the magpie trap as it had no bait this morning. It had caught 2 magpies with no bait. Sean wanted to shoot one so I instructed him to put the barrel through the netting.
> Bang!! One shot both dead.   There goes my decoy till next time


Woohoo way to go young Sean

----------


## Dundee

> Woohoo way to go young Sean


That is what his mother said to Rushy.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Oh well back to bits of mutton!

----------


## Dundee

> Oh well back to bits of mutton!



Coming from you twoshotkill I think Sean gets "oneshottwokills"   :Grin: 

Just using bread at the mo :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## seandundee

He he...

----------


## seandundee

im just trying to save your ammo

----------


## Rushy

> im just trying to save your ammo


Good on ya young fellah.

----------


## Dundee



----------


## mrs dundee

Good one my son, that will teach dad ah

----------


## Spoon

Pretty good haul for the evening.. Hares were all within 20m of each other and didn't know the .223 was firing at them with the new suppressor.  :Grin:  Rabbits shot with .22, 10m away, shot one and the other admired me working the bolt of the .22  :Wtfsmilie:  dumbass rabbit!

----------


## Dundee

> Pretty good haul for the evening.. Hares were all within 20m of each other and didn't know the .223 was firing at them with the new suppressor.  Rabbits shot with .22, 10m away, shot one and the other admired me working the bolt of the .22  dumbass rabbit!
> Attachment 14949


Good to see the back legs are worth eating :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

I shot 6 magpies today only one from the trap.One dumb ass landed in the tree by the shed while I was milking........wrong move Aussie :Grin: 

There is shit loads of maggies at the run off.

----------


## Spoon

The Aussies have got a bit smart around here lately.. They've woken up to the fact that their mates exploding beside them is a sign of danger  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Pretty good haul for the evening.. Hares were all within 20m of each other and didn't know the .223 was firing at them with the new suppressor.  Rabbits shot with .22, 10m away, shot one and the other admired me working the bolt of the .22  dumbass rabbit!
> Attachment 14949


Damn that 223 does the business.

----------


## Rushy

> There is shit loads of maggies at the run off.


Whack on the Ghillie suit dundee and get to sniping.

----------


## StrikerNZ

13 wallabies, 3 possums and 1 hare for us last night, mostly taken with the spotlight.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Thought I better check the old mans .22 and make sure he cant blame the rifle for missing all the time!
Yip its good  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

Bet you bunny never saw that coming

----------


## Gibo

> Bet you bunny never saw that coming


As you can tell it was only a young wabbit. Mum and Dad scarpered and this dope sat there  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> As you can tell it was only a young wabbit. Mum and Dad scarpered and this dope sat there


You could of let it grow Gibo

----------


## geezejonesy

Small sample of what we slayed today with falconhal and 3 others


Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Buddies mates :Oh Noes:

----------


## geezejonesy

not  racist  but hes black  buddies a neutral colour 
buddy came  form the other side of the road.....  :ORLY:  :ORLY:

----------


## Toby

Guess you could say he was gutted to meet you geezejonesy

----------


## Nibblet

Didn't get a photo unfortunately but managed to decapitate a peacock at 460m with the .308 at Rushy's this afternoon. Looked like it had been taken to with an axe right below the skull.

----------


## Chris

I got to re-arrange a rabbits grey mater @ 50m this evening ,back in Shadows good books he got a retrieve. 

The ammo works Toby cheers

----------


## seandundee

> Thought I better check the old mans .22 and make sure he cant blame the rifle for missing all the time!
> Yip its good 
> Attachment 14958


G hes got a big hole in his head!
must feel like

----------


## Dundee

Out of bait so used a mountain oyster that fell of a lamb and a bit of gut off sumting :Yuush:

----------


## Dundee

fark he shit em self too :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> Out of bait so used a mountain oyster that fell of a lamb and a bit of gut off sumting
> Attachment 15006Attachment 15007


On ya Dundee. You can never kill enough of those little pricks.  Love your trap.

----------


## Toby



----------


## Raging Bull

What sort of bird is that? Other than dead.

----------


## Nibblet

Mynah

----------


## Dundee

> Mynah


Indian mynah

----------


## Gibo

There used to be a completely bald Mynah that hung out at Mc Donalds in the Mt when it was in town. Was a funny as shit looking thing  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Toby probably shaved it with his rifle

----------


## Toby

> Toby probably shaved it with his rifle


Plucked them off one by one with me .22 at 100m free hand on a moving ute while it was flying around

----------


## Haggie

> Plucked them off one by one with me .22 at 100m free hand on a moving ute while it was flying around


Dont forget using a mirror shooting over your shoulder.

----------


## Toby

> Dont forget using a mirror shooting over your shoulder.


Now you are making it sound impossible  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

300 buck bounty for these ugly farkas

Bounty offered for angry birds - Rural News - Farming Show

----------


## Dougie

Wow, cool pic, Tobes.

----------


## Scouser

YEAH....if its got a mohawk and a red arse (bulbul)....shoot it!!!!!...if it hasnt got wings (ballbag) still shoot it!!!!!!

----------


## kiwi39

Two hares and a rabbit

----------


## gadgetman

Nice work there kiwi39

----------


## Rushy

Hare today, stew tomorrow.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Busted a few of these Naughty little buggars.

There were quite a few of them and we managed to get 4 before the rest scampered to safety.

----------


## Rushy

There has been about 25 of those little buggers around here over the last month.

----------


## Gibo

You know what to do Rushy  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> You know what to do Rushy


Get out the 300 Win Mag or the 30-06?  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Gibo

That should do it

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Invasive litre beggars...

----------


## kiwi39

> Invasive litre beggars...


I hate the fuckers, and we've got heaps of them

Unfortunately coz 3 or 4 property owners round here shoot them they don't stay still for long 


Tim

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Yeah mate, I hear ya.

Used to live in a Bush Block that had heaps of them.

They didnt sit still and I had never shot at them...So I made it a bit of a mission to find out where they fed... crept up on their usual spot and nailed a couple... nearly required Ghillie Suit styles and would probably need one if they are really shy.

Little nasties feed on the ground and are hard to spot even in shortish grass... Good thing with these ones was that we seemed to nail 2 pairs as their mate hung around to get some "love" too.

----------


## Tarrbaby

Got 14 Rabbits and 4 Possums last night.

----------


## Rushy

Well done.

----------


## Dundee

Good stuff Tarrbaby

----------


## Dundee

Counted 53 magpies in this paddock next to the neighbours house,all those little black dots are maggies.
Shot 18 since trap went to run off.

----------


## Rushy

Get in amongst them with a 22 Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

> Get in amongst them with a 22 Dundee.


I have been bombing them but a sniper in the neighbors house would be easier.

----------


## Rushy

> I have been bombing them but a sniper in the neighbors house would be easier.


Make up a quick ghillie suit for PT and send him over there under cover of darkness with orders to kill on sight but not move or come back home until all are dead or it is night time again.  (Better give him some sandwiches though)

----------


## Bill999

Well I got a cat with my 280, at about 10m with a 162 amax it wasnt a pretty pussy afterwards,

----------


## Rushy

> Well I got a cat with my 280, at about 10m with a 162 amax it wasnt a pretty pussy afterwards,


Sort of splat a cat was it? Well done.

----------


## Bill999

It was one very sore pussy Rushy

----------


## Steveh054

Shot a cat up the arse about an 2 hours ago as it ran away with a Tui in its mouth, cats turn inside out when hit up the arse with a .45 colt and the Tui flew away unharmed and has since returned for a feed ...bloody awesome

----------


## Bill999

the rabbit I just saw getting towed across the road by a stoat wasnt so lucky. might be time to set a trap for the little bugger

----------


## Dundee

Double in the magpie trap this morning.

----------


## Steveh054

> the rabbit I just saw getting towed across the road by a stoat wasnt so lucky. might be time to set a trap for the little bugger


Go get the little fucker, I have even let a deer go to get one of those evil little bird eating pricks

----------


## Rushy

> the rabbit I just saw getting towed across the road by a stoat wasnt so lucky. might be time to set a trap for the little bugger


post a pic when you get the mongrel thing.

----------


## Rushy

> Double in the magpie trap this morning.


Excellent Dundee.  I saw shitloads on my neighbours place yesterday but they are to scared to come over my side of the fence.

----------


## Dundee

> Excellent Dundee.  I saw shitloads on my neighbours place yesterday but they are to scared to come over my side of the fence.


Pretty much the same problem here Rushy,but the trap takes care of that.

----------


## Bill999

> post a pic when you get the mongrel thing.


yea mate im gunna get that bastard, I was going to cold smoke that rabbit

----------


## big_foot

This big balled bouncer fell victim to the Navara 450's mud grippers this morning, and promptly got mounted via cable tie to a colleagues bull bar... or in this case "Roo bar".

Unfortunately our cunning plan was foiled before he made his journey from Manawahe to Papamoa :Oh Noes:

----------


## Gibo

> This big balled bouncer fell victim to the Navara 450's mud grippers this morning, and promptly got mounted via cable tie to a colleagues bull bar... or in this case "Roo bar".
> Attachment 15192
> Unfortunately our cunning plan was foiled before he made his journey from Manawahe to Papamoa


Why is his willy out @big_foot?

----------


## big_foot

> Why is his willy out @big_foot?


Well there was two of them, maybe the mud grippers interupted them? atleast he died happy

----------


## StrikerNZ

26 Wallabies tonight for Mattdw and I. Very happy with that haul. 10 with daylight and the rest under the torches.

Managed a terrible cellphone snap through the binoculars for you and will try to get a shot through the scope next time, as it came up a bit better. Pity there was no roo in the scope shot though, was just for scenery interest!

----------


## Rushy

Well done StrikerNZ

----------


## Scouser

> Shot a cat up the arse about an 2 hours ago as it ran away with a Tui in its mouth, cats turn inside out when hit up the arse with a .45 colt and the Tui flew away unharmed and has since returned for a feed ...bloody awesome


Brilliant Steve.....forum 'medal' for this man!!!!!!

----------


## Dougie

> 26 Wallabies tonight for Mattdw and I. Very happy with that haul. 10 with daylight and the rest under the torches.
> 
> Managed a terrible cellphone snap through the binoculars for you and will try to get a shot through the scope next time, as it came up a bit better. Pity there was no roo in the scope shot though, was just for scenery interest!
> 
> Attachment 15231Attachment 15232


Cool, it's harder than it looks eh.

I love those scope covers! Geeky but super cool!

----------


## StrikerNZ

> Cool, it's harder than it looks eh.
> 
> I love those scope covers! Geeky but super cool!


Wouldn't be without them.  :Have A Nice Day: 
On my old scope when I was using the ballistic reticle, I had the drop chart (my profile pic) cut out and stuck to the inside of the eyepiece cap, so anytime you were setup somewhere and had a range on game you just had to lift your eyes for a second to see your BDC reference right there.

----------


## Scouser

> Wouldn't be without them. 
> On my old scope when I was using the ballistic reticle, I had the drop chart (my profile pic) cut out and stuck to the inside of the eyepiece cap, so anytime you were setup somewhere and had a range on game you just had to lift your eyes for a second to see your BDC reference right there.


'Good thinking batman'.....I like it....

----------


## Chupacabra

Woohoo! The 45-70 finally got to draw it's first blood after a year of shooting cans and targets.



Bullets are Lee TL452-230TCs paper patched up to .457, made from old leadhead nails and 14gn Trailboss. 
All the shagging about is not very practical but quite satisfying when it comes together.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Short evening hunt tonight resulted in 3 young bunnies and a hare.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Excellent

----------


## Dundee

> Short evening hunt tonight resulted in 3 young bunnies and a hare. 
> 
> Attachment 15351


The other two bunnies and hare ran away? :Grin:

----------


## StrikerNZ

> The other two bunnies and hare ran away?


Cheeky!  :Psmiley: 

Left them where they fell as next to no meat on this batch. Hare was only a skinny young thing. This bunny was just a little more photogenic!  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Took PT out early this evening the bugger missed 2 hares but did nab a wabbit :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Took PT out early this evening the bugger missed 2 hares but did nab a wabbit


I didn't think the word miss was in the Dundee vocabulary.

----------


## Bill999

I nailed the rabbit that was digging holes in my lawn, dog heard the shot and got to it before i did. Im pleased none the less.

----------


## Rushy

Well done

----------


## JoshC

Last night I took a South African fella and a mate of mine out for a last minute deer stalk. Boys had been away on a 3 day mission, only seeing a couple of deer, so called me on their way home to see if I could take them on a evening hunt. They arrived at home about 7-ish, straight in the truck and to a spot of mine and after stalking a couple of deer for about half an hour Mr S.A shot his first deer, and I fluked a long shot on a spiker with my 223. Then we went for a quick lighting session and shot about 15-20 hares with the 223 in less than an hour. Really really windy and warm which had all the hares out feeding, and they held well in the light too. Mr S.A was stoked. Bugger could shoot too!

----------


## Rushy

Way to go JoshC

----------


## Dundee

> I didn't think the word miss was in the Dundee vocabulary.


Its not in mine Rushy but clearly in possum trappers :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

Woohoo! Got out for the first spring rabbit hunt for the year.  There has been a major explosion in numbers too. Unfortunately the rabbits seem to have been congregating when a suicide bomber rabbit wandered in and detonated as after six hours of driving and quadding around I ended up on a total of six rabbits with a similar number seen but not able to get into shooting range.

The bike went well, heaps of grunt, brilliant engine breaking on the steep down hills. Time to do the manual fan switch mod though as I didn't notice the fan spin at any stage. Did manage to get it stuck in some deep mud at one point but managed to extract it myself. Might put a box on the bike with the fence wire strainer with some rope.  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Haggie

Went for a small walk this morning managed to zip two rosellas with one shot, decided to give the wounded one a love tap on the noggin. Bastard ended up breaking my stock, bit of no more nails and the ghetto blaster will be back to its former glory.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Time to do the manual fan switch mod though as I didn't notice the fan spin at any stage.


Maybe it never got hot  :Have A Nice Day:  if your paranoid check the temp switch in some boiling water.

----------


## gadgetman

> Maybe it never got hot  if your paranoid check the temp switch in some boiling water.


The auto fan system doesn't have a good reputation and a lot of farm quads end up with a manual switch or hooked through the ignition switch. My legs told me it was getting hot.

----------


## john m

Had a tidy up around the chook shed this arvo.

----------


## Rushy

Very tidy work John

----------


## Survy

Those don't look like chooks

----------


## Dundee

> Went for a small walk this morning managed to zip two rosellas with one shot, decided to give the wounded one a love tap on the noggin. Bastard ended up breaking my stock, bit of no more nails and the ghetto blaster will be back to its former glory.
> Attachment 15435


Bugger.I broke my stock just wiping blood of it on the grass once.Bought another rifle while waiting for new stock as I hate being an ampute.

----------


## StrikerNZ

3 roos, 1 feral cat, 2 hares and 4 bunnies for us today. Managed to tip a big roo over at 320y and one of the hares at 420y.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers Headcase and Wirehunt!

----------


## Rushy

> 3 roos, 1 feral cat, 2 hares and 4 bunnies for us today. Managed to tip a big roo over at 320y and one of the hares at 420y. 
> 
> Cheers Headcase and Wirehunt!


A hare at 420, you will need to change your forum name to SniperNZ.

----------


## StrikerNZ

> A hare at 420, you will need to change your forum name to SniperNZ.


I must confess I did miss the first shot at it. But still happy enough to connect on the second. Just wish I could stick an accu-trigger on my remington...

----------


## Dundee

What caliber striked them Striker? :Cool:

----------


## StrikerNZ

> What caliber striked them Striker?


The mighty .223 did the job. We were using the 50gr American Eagle today. Not quite as good on the larger animals as the Nosler 40gr BT I normally shoot, but the 50's make up for it by being a little more explosive on smaller game and headshots.

----------


## Dundee

Mob of magpies down from 53 only counted 30 today,getting them down with the trap and a few long shots with the .22

----------


## Rushy

Good work Dundee.

----------


## john m

Last night I got the call for help from a neighbour that needed problem wild animals sorted. After some thought I decided to take the rifle that I can depend on to shoot 1 shot groups of less than 1/2" any range any weather by anyone. Sneaking on to a grassy knoll 100 yrds from the area of concern I lay in wait, full camouflage [blue overalls and red bands].It didnt take long and the underground chickens started to appear.The elephant gun did not worry them one bit I guess they know no one shoots wabbits with a 458 win mag.

----------


## Dundee

That is one way too make a rabbit problem disappear literaly :Grin:

----------


## seandundee

Two of them have lost there heads HaHa!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

Did many require a finishing round?

----------


## john m

Nah

----------


## Rushy

> Last night I got the call for help from a neighbour that needed problem wild animals sorted. After some thought I decided to take the rifle that I can depend on to shoot 1 shot groups of less than 1/2" any range any weather by anyone. Sneaking on to a grassy knoll 100 yrds from the area of concern I lay in wait, full camouflage [blue overalls and red bands].It didnt take long and the underground chickens started to appear.The elephant gun did not worry them one bit I guess they know no one shoots wabbits with a 458 win mag.
> Attachment 15505


Bugger me.  A little over gunned but great result.

----------


## Toby

> Bugger me.  A little over gunned but great result.


No such thing as over gunned Rushy!

----------


## Dundee

Met a hare at the bottom of my driveway on the way back from the run off. He scarpered bloody quick up the track around the bend an over the hill. I was in hot pursuit on the quad and loading rifle at the same time get around the bend and see it had a 50 metre lead on me aimed a little high and dropped him on the run while quad was still cruising.  Shot went up his ass,that stopped him  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Shooting Dundee

----------


## 7.62

Couple of plovers that bit the dust last night...

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 15518
> 
> Couple of plovers that bit the dust last night...


Give that man a medal.  Well done

----------


## gadgetman

> Shot went up his ass,that stopped him


Texas heart shot?

----------


## seandundee

> Shot went up his ass,that stopped him


That would HURT!  :Omg:    NS

----------


## Rushy

> That would HURT!    NS


Worse than stubbing your toe.

----------


## Gibo

> Worse than stubbing your toe.


Or kissing a girl  :Wink:

----------


## seandundee

> Or kissing a girl


 :ORLY: 

nO KISSING A GIRL IS WORSE

----------


## Gibo

> 


Maybe not quite that painful then  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> tHATS WORSE


I will ask you again in a few years mate  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> nO KISSING A GIRL IS WORSE


Trust me on this Sean. Your attitude toward kissing girls will change.

----------


## seandundee

IF YOU CAN REMEMBER!

----------


## Gibo

> IF YOU CAN REMEMBER!


ha ha well that is a point, as we get older kissing girls is less painfull but remembering stuff hurts  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

You better not be kissing boys Sean Dundee

----------


## seandundee

NO WAY

----------


## Rushy

> You better not be kissing boys Sean Dundee


Ha ha ha ha steady Dundee, steady

----------


## Gibo

> Ha ha ha ha steady Dundee, steady


Sounds like a bad experience when Dundee was younger?  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Dundee

You cheeky far can barstool @Gibo

----------


## Maca49

> Met a hare at the bottom of my driveway on the way back from the run off. He scarpered bloody quick up the track around the bend an over the hill. I was in hot pursuit on the quad and loading rifle at the same time get around the bend and see it had a 50 metre lead on me aimed a little high and dropped him on the run while quad was still cruising.  Shot went up his ass,that stopped him 
> Attachment 15515


Rectum?

----------


## Maca49

Sean you'd be like that hare if the girl you were kissing dad had hobnail boots on and kicked ya where the sun don't shine

----------


## Dundee

Yeah Maca it wrecked him :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

He'd have had a severely hot ring for a millisecond

----------


## StrikerNZ

17 Wallabies and a possum for us tonight  :Have A Nice Day: 

Missed my first two shots, but tidied up my act and made it 13 kills for 15 shots by the end of the night. Getting a few more headshots now too..

----------


## Dundee

Well done Striker bout time this thread went back to Pesties :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

Well done StrikerNZ. That is good work.

----------


## john m

Spent more productive time at the chookshed today.

----------


## Rushy

Nice work.

----------


## Dundee

> Spent more productive time at the chookshed today.Attachment 15577


I like your breed of chooks John unfortunately that breed is a rare specie around here. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> I like your breed of chooks John unfortunately that breed is a rare specie around here.


That is because you and your boys have shot them all Dundee

----------


## Nibblet

> I like your breed of chooks John unfortunately that breed is a rare specie around here.


+1 on that, I bet the chocolate eggs they lay are delicious.

----------


## john m

Not sure about the chocolate eggs. The worry is that one day soon the shed will fall into all there digging and the chooks will come back to our house to sleep.

----------


## gadgetman

> Not sure about the chocolate eggs. The worry is that one day soon the shed will fall into all there digging and the chooks will come back to our house to sleep.


And likely drop you down the picking order.

----------


## kiwi39

Tonight's kill


Tim

----------


## Rushy

Excellent Kiwi39

----------


## kiwi39

All head shots too .. My guest got to take home a feed


Tim

----------


## Dundee

Sweet shooting Kiwi,PT got two coons in traps

----------


## StrikerNZ

Pretty quiet tonight, suspect the wind was keeping the critters down, but still managed 6 roos and a couple of possums  :Have A Nice Day: 

That'll be our final wallaby trip to that spot for the next month or two, as they're closing down for fawning now. Might be time to call up farm B or farm C  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Well done StrikerNZ. Yep fawning is set to start soon.  I haven't seen any hinds walking the fence line but it cannot be to far off.

----------


## TimeRider

GM caught a young rat from up in the roof, only just noticed the name on the trap!

----------


## Rushy

From the genus Ratus Deadicum.

----------


## gadgetman

The spikes on the jaws went straight through the little sods head.

----------


## Dundee

Jawz eh that will teach the bugger :Yuush:

----------


## kiwi39

Another 3 tonight, the small primate got 2, dad got one.


Tim

----------


## Dundee

> Another 3 tonight, the small primate got 2, dad got one.
> 
> 
> Tim


Destination the plate good too see :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwi39

Happy to just destroy pests, but when they also taste good, well be a waste not too, wouldn't it ..

Don't worry @ebf still plenty left for you ...


Tim

----------


## Dundee

> Happy to just destroy pests, but when they also taste good, well be a waste not too, wouldn't it ..
> 
> Don't worry @ebf still plenty left for you ...
> 
> 
> Tim


Yeah thats the truth Kiwi 39


Thanks 199p I think it was you that suggested look in the H&F store for this sticker.

----------


## kiwi39

Thar she blows ... After 3 days in the back fridge it'll be golden


Tim

----------


## veitnamcam

Your the first one i have seen add the droppings. :Grin: 
So much for can't make a stew out of sign. :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Were they grapes?? Good spotting VC :Thumbsup:      But that looked bloody mint till VC piped up  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Just showed the boys the pic...............is that shit in there :Psmiley:

----------


## kiwi39

Black olives ... It's an Italian themed hunters dish 

Droppings indeed !!


Tim

----------


## gadgetman

I really need to bring some of those tasty little things home soon.

----------


## kiwi39

> I really need to bring some of those tasty little things home soon.


Olives you can get at any good supermarket 


Tim

----------


## gadgetman

> Olives you can get at any good supermarket 
> 
> 
> Tim


Bugger the olives. I want the rabbits, they are in very short supply where we normally go.

----------


## Rushy

> Just showed the boys the pic...............is that shit in there


I have shit loads (pardon the pun) of deer droppings Dundee if you want I can send some down to you for your stews.

----------


## DXROLLA

Good weekend shooting, we got 4 wallabies, 2 rabbits and a hare. New scope of the .22 seems to be doing the trick and getting closer is definitely working haha, i think with the ammo im using in the .22 anything past 50m it seems to drop off really quick so as long as you can get with in 50m its good. I will have to get some better ammo i think, currently using kilwell stuff.
Where as the tikka .223 drops anything from anywhere it seems, really happy with how it went  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant DXROLLA

----------


## Dundee

I'll pass on the deer shit thanks Rushy,nice shooting there DX

----------


## Rushy

> I'll pass on the deer shit thanks Rushy


That's cool. No pressure.

----------


## Maca49

Send it anyway Rushy he needs some seasoning

----------


## Dundee

:Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Send it anyway Rushy he needs some seasoning


Maca I didn't want to point out to him that he was discriminatory. After all my deer shit is only processed grass so not a lot of difference in origin to his milk. Just a slightly different process. I would drink his milk even if he won't eat my deer shit. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Bernie

Went away for weekend wallaby hunt we got 60 plus wallabys Isabella got here 1st and another 3 ,tuff conditions windy most of the time only spotlighted once shot 8 rest shot by day light good old walking and binocular work .high lite for me was shooting 6 out of one gully all over 300yds in tryin conditions longest for me was 407yds. Great seeing a young girls enthusiasm retrieves better than a lab and eats less

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic Bernie

----------


## Dundee

I love hunting those bloody Red necked wallabies,must get back down there.

----------


## Dundee

Well done Isabella and Bernie :Cool:

----------


## Tarrbaby

Split a few rabbits with the .223 this arvo

----------


## Dundee

Yeah that done the damage Tarrbaby :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tarrbaby

the second one down was a head shot with him crouched facing me. Went in through the head and came out the arse after splitting it completely in half  :XD:

----------


## Dundee

There will be some messy pesties when I get my  Remmington 7mm08 zeroed :Yuush:

----------


## Rushy

> There will be some messy pesties when I get my  Remmington 7mm08 zeroed


That would be over kill Dundee.

----------


## RODSTA

It may be a overkill but it's still fun  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bill999

its damn good practice

----------


## ebf

Guess you wont be eating some of those  :Psmiley: 

Had a walk around @kiwi39 's place yesterday afternoon. He's getting pretty deadly with all the varminting practise  :Thumbsup: 

Bunnies dispatched to the great carrot-patch in the sky:

kiwi39: 2
ebf: 1

Fun afternoon.

----------


## ebf

> That would be over kill Dundee.


Nailed a bunny with the 308 couple weekends ago Rushy. Back end was still edible, we made rabbit, ricotta and filo parcels and served it to Dougie and co as a starter  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

Excellent work on the roos and rabbits folks.

----------


## Toby

> Good weekend shooting, we got 4 wallabies, 2 rabbits and a hare. New scope of the .22 seems to be doing the trick and getting closer is definitely working haha, i think with the ammo im using in the .22 anything past 50m it seems to drop off really quick so as long as you can get with in 50m its good. I will have to get some better ammo i think, currently using kilwell stuff.
> Where as the tikka .223 drops anything from anywhere it seems, really happy with how it went



Do you eat the tails? They look big enough to make a soup or something with

----------


## Matt2308

Back in the UK to see family for a bit and took a friend out to shoot his first fox. 
He shot this vixen at about 220 yards and I shot another two. He was stoked!

----------


## Bernie

> I love hunting those bloody Red necked wallabies,must get back down there.


Yeah it's the most fun u can have with pants on! I get into them as much as I can, you also don't know what you are goin to bump into while after wallabys.i got a chamois while out shooting Wally's  and a good pig on another trip ,l

----------


## Dougie

Nine feral geese today!

----------


## veitnamcam

Well done.

----------


## Rushy

On ya Dougie

----------


## Dundee

Shottie or rifle Dougie?

----------


## 7.62

4 rabbits tonight, including these 3, good to get the 22mag back in action

----------


## Dundee

Good skills 7.62 I'm sure its unloaded but expect a telling off from Uncle Rushy for not having the bolt open. :Grin:

----------


## 7.62

yep, most definitely unloaded Dundee.  Eagle-eyed forum members would also spy the cocking indicator on the bolt in the uncocked position :Have A Nice Day: .  Still no substitute for an open bolt though :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Uncle Rushy will have words in the morning trust me :Grin:

----------


## hawkfish

One from the UK.

----------


## Rushy

> Good skills 7.62 I'm sure its unloaded but expect a telling off from Uncle Rushy for not having the bolt open.


Good to see that I am rubbing off on someone Dundee.  Well done.  7.62 understands as well from his comments made just after yours.  no need for me to get on my high horse

----------


## Scouser

> Attachment 15836
> 
> One from the UK.


Hi Hawkfish, see its been at your 'claret'.......

----------


## hawkfish

> Hi Hawkfish, see its been at your 'claret'.......


We were out lamping bunnies with the HMR and this fella popped up, I prefer the 243 for foxes but I think the shot placement was ok  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Hi Hawkfish, see its been at your 'claret'.......


I knew foxes were cheeky Scouser but stealing a mans booze, it deserved to die. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## possum trapper

This is a video I have been putting together.

YouTube

----------


## Rushy

The video is set to private for me PT.  I can't view it.

----------


## Toby

Videos privte dude

----------


## Rushy

> Videos privte dude


Is that an echo I hear?

----------


## Toby

> Is that an echo I hear?



Nope. Its a echo you read Rushy

----------


## Dundee

yup he stuffed up,and told me he had just finished a cool pest destruction vid..............shall I wake him up? :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Tarrbaby

another few bunnies slayed last night with the .22
Also got out to test some different factory loads through the .223 as I am running low on the Hornady 55gn SP. Tried TULAmmo 55gn hollowpoints and American Eagle 50gn FMJ. 
The Tula grouped worse than my 12g Skeet gun (3 shot 53mm) however the AE was great with 3 shot groups less than 15mm. Next I want to try some of the AE Varmint tipped in 50gn and 55gn.


depending on weather will hopefully head out for a decent night of spotlighting tomorrow night and then hopefully some turkeys on Monday

----------


## Rushy

Nice work

----------


## possum trapper

Ok I changed the video to public so you should be able to see it now.
Small Game Hunting - YouTube

----------


## Toby

Now its telling its blocked in my country

----------


## Nibblet

Just giving that magpie a false sense of hope?

----------


## kiwi39

Another couple for the larder .....


Tim

----------


## Rushy

Gutted  ha ha ha ha

----------


## Dundee

> Ok I changed the video to public so you should be able to see it now.
> Small Game Hunting - YouTube


Shit hot son! :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Now its telling its blocked in my country


Me too...2...to...two... too.

----------


## Rushy

Still can't watch it PT

----------


## PerazziSC3

south island is a different country, thats VC's problem, dont no about why rushy and toby cant see it..

fine for me! and its a good clip!

----------


## veitnamcam

> south island is a different country, thats VC's problem, dont no about why rushy and toby cant see it..
> 
> fine for me! and its a good clip!


You got that right. Im in the land of the long white cloud and your in the the land of the long red tape.!

----------


## Toby

I wonder if its my phone. I'll jump on the compoopoo and see what happens

----------


## Dundee

Possum Trappers vid

----------


## Toby

Wooo it worked on the puter. Awesome vid good song choice love the start

----------


## Rushy

> Possum Trappers vid


PT that is with out a doubt a bloody great video.  Brilliant.  I enjoyed that.  In fact I reckon it is the best video on the forum.

----------


## Gibo

Nice vid PT

----------


## Tarrbaby

another 12 rabbits and 9 possums last night. were the first possums we have seen for a while since mid winter.

----------


## Rushy

Well done Tarrbaby.  This forums members certainly account for a lot of pests.

----------


## john m

Another two after the photo was taken.

----------


## scottrods

3 rabbits and 3 magpies in the usual spot on the farm. Took a while to get my eye in after 6wks off. Spot on by the end.

Pictures taken with my phone through the scope, so not that good but you get the idea. That rabbit is 92m away, using subs.  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## john m

Just had the rabbit livers and kidneys from bunnies in above photo YUM,

----------


## Rushy

Way to go guys

----------


## gadgetman

Good work guys. I need to get out more. All I managed was to sort out the noise in the ceiling when I got home from the range. I can't show you any of the photos that TimeRider took because she ran away with my phone. Apparently it was still moving.

----------


## gadgetman

Luckily gadgette#2 managed to get hold of the phone and get a photo or two.

----------


## Maca49

> Another two after the photo was taken.
> Attachment 15955


What's the rifle?

----------


## Rushy

> Luckily gadgette#2 managed to get hold of the phone and get a photo or two.


Squished

----------


## Maca49

> Luckily gadgette#2 managed to get hold of the phone and get a photo or two.


That put the squeeze on him GM, wouldn't be able to feel his arse after that

----------


## Toby

I missed the white one with the bow, its shooting low for somereason I will have to check it but think its due to the broadheads being heavier then the field tips I use for targets. Anyway once I missed I hobbled back to the car got the rifle and had a pop shot while it was running away. Bugga I missed oh well get the dog and go for a looksey. I walked a bit and nah nothing then turned around and Pip was staring under this fallen tree and oh here we are two young goats so Pop Pop both down they go. Turns out I did hit the first shot (gut shot). 2 goats hanging up for Dad to do in the morning since I have work and brothers diving  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Nice one Toby, did you throw the knife at it as well? You may need a tele on the bow?

----------


## Toby

> did you throw the knife at it as well?


Been there done that, Doesn't work. Knife probably wasn't big enough

----------


## Dundee

Good shooting guys :Thumbsup:

----------


## TimeRider

> Squished


Its arms probibly were, only part of em that was trapped!

----------


## gadgetman

Good work there by Pip. Now pay attention, she'll show you how to find them.

----------


## gadgetman

> That put the squeeze on him GM, wouldn't be able to feel his arse after that


He was only caught with one hand in the peanut butter jar Maca, hence TimeRider's reluctance to get too close. Was making the trap jump all over the place causing quite a racket in the ceiling.





Gadgette#3 wanted to keep it as a pet.  :ORLY:

----------


## Maca49

That's a cruel one, drowned? I found a mouse nest in my boat shed today and a dead mouse, the nest was full of the poison I leave out there, system works!

----------


## Dundee

> He was only caught with one hand in the peanut butter jar Maca, hence TimeRider's reluctance to get too close. Was making the trap jump all over the place causing quite a racket in the ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadgette#3 wanted to keep it as a pet.


Whats with the gloves you pussy :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Whats with the gloves you pussy


Ha ha ha ha haven't you seen the fangs on that bugger?

----------


## Raging Bull

Snack pack.

----------


## Rushy

Seems to have lost its head

----------


## Raging Bull

> Seems to have lost its head


It was one of those HUGE Sambar that everyone talks about, we had to remove the head to save weight on the carry out.

----------


## RODSTA

sitting on the deck having a coffee and a smoke and dropped 2 magpies  with the 22 ..... i think a little it out haha any1 near me that has the right gear to sight it in (one of those vice things)

----------


## gadgetman

> That's a cruel one, drowned? I found a mouse nest in my boat shed today and a dead mouse, the nest was full of the poison I leave out there, system works!


Quick tap on the head with a shovel sorted it. With the amount of noise in the ceiling right next to the man hole I wasn't sure how big it was nor how it was caught so put on the handy welding gloves.Ah to be sure to be sure. Only a little guy as it tuned out.

----------


## gadgetman

> sitting on the deck having a coffee and a smoke and dropped 2 magpies  with the 22 ..... i think a little it out haha any1 near me that has the right gear to sight it in (one of those vice things)


Target, eyes and trigger finger?

----------


## RODSTA

> Target, eyes and trigger finger?


what about ammo  and gun lol i just need something to hold it dead still

----------


## gadgetman

> what about ammo  and gun lol i just need something to hold it dead still


Just use whatever you will use in the field and shoot a group. Then adjust to zero the group. Shoot another group to check and adjust again if needed.

----------


## Rushy

That is certainly a good enough zeroing method for most GM

----------


## gadgetman

> That is certainly a good enough zeroing method for most GM


Indeed Rushy. After doing this at 75m I was busting rabbits out to 110m after my 3rd hunting trip with my wee 22. That little rifle will not be leaving the livery any time soon.

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

After years and years of trying while driving ..........I finally Nailed a Minor Bird with my UTE yesterday ................Grand Day.......Cheeky Bastard didn't time his movement's well this time around - And did a double sumersault backwards Splat onto the asphalt well executed off the bumper at 100km - I went back to look for the body but could find no evidence but for a handful of feathers - Im claim the F&*ker any way......... :XD:

----------


## Scouser

> After years and years of trying while driving ..........I finally Nailed a Minor Bird with my UTE yesterday ................Grand Day.......Cheeky Bastard didn't time his movement's well this time around - And did a double sumersault backwards Splat onto the asphalt well executed off the bumper at 100km - I went back to look for the body but could find no evidence but for a handful of feathers - Im claim the F&*ker any way.........


Nice one Roy....never managed that, but i got a magpie chick that was being fed by its parent.....adult bird just took off, left junior to its fate....'flat pack maggie'.......hummed 'Wake up maggie, i think ive got something to say to you' as i drove off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gibo

> 'Wake up maggie, i think ive got something to say to you' as i drove off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Nice one Roy....never managed that, but i got a magpie chick that was being fed by its parent.....adult bird just took off, left junior to its fate....'flat pack maggie'.......hummed 'Wake up maggie, i think ive got something to say to you' as i drove off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't think that is what Rod had in mind when he sang the song.

----------


## Dundee

yeah good one Roy I bounced a magpie off the windscreen the other day and the funny part is I ducked when it hit,lot of good that would of done just natural reflex I guess as in my occupation I get shit flung at me all the time. :Grin:

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> yeah good one Roy I bounced a magpie off the windscreen the other day and the funny part is I ducked when it hit,lot of good that would of done just natural reflex I guess as in my occupation I get shit flung at me all the time.


Ha .. that reminds me of years ago with my dad coming home from Tarata & a Hawk got its talons hooked in a possum it was feeding on in the road - It managed to get some elevation with a bit of the possum dragging it down a bit and ended up getting tangled in the roof racks of dads triumph TC - The flippen thing went nato flappin and squawking I wanted to shoot it off the roof with the 410 but dad wasn't keen on that - we ended up knocking it out with a large stick and left him flapping with his possum feed on the side of the road - friken funny at the time ...... :Pacman:

----------


## gadgetman

> I ducked when it hit,lot of good that would of done


I do that with the van in the low parking buildings. I know it doesn't help but it makes me feel like I'm trying.

----------


## Toby

Yesterday I was slinging a bit of lead at some squeakers and when I came home I noticed a ton of shit along the fence it was the smell that got my attention first so I thought I better start popping the buggers off. First for the day

Red marks where the thrush was sitting. Yellow marks the head which is under and a bit forward of the red mark then the 2 wings are the other 2 yellow dots. The blue marks the trail of feathers.

----------


## JoshC

I bought my better half a new air rifle yesterday (much to her delight as one can imagine), as we have a booming rabbit population where we live,, and have just planted a heap of vege plants. Even tho we live in a rural area, we still have neighbours only a hundred or so metres away, so I didn't think it would be wise to be slinging .22 or .22WMR pills around at the bunnies (noise, ricochets, etc.) Anyway, got a great deal from Shooters World on a Norica .177 cal 1000fps air rifle. 

Took it home, sighted it in and mucked around shooting targets practicing with the open sights until dusk. My parents and sister were visiting so had a wee shooting competition...which was great. Then stalked about the section checking out the rabbit-y looking spots. Ended up shooting two last night, then another one this morning. Pretty stoked with the killing power of the air rifle...its been years since I've shot my old one that I wore out as a kid. Heaps of fun!

----------


## Toby

Video is shit when zoomed in like that sorry. Here's my set-up

----------


## Nibblet

Love it Toby! Thats bogan as!

----------


## Rushy

Who da man Toby?

----------


## smidey

went for a twilight walk last week with the young fulla and nabbed some furry cat/dog food

----------


## Rushy

That is pretty good human tucker as we'll Smidey

----------


## RODSTA

> Video is shit when zoomed in like that sorry. Here's my set-up
> 
> Attachment 16080


Good on ya Toby inso tape can solve any problem u can think of 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gadgetman

> Video is shit when zoomed in like that sorry. Here's my set-up
> 
> Attachment 16080


Good work Toby.

This was linked at the end of your vid.

----------


## smidey

> That is pretty good human tucker as we'll Smidey


we eat the rabbits, slow cooker with herbs and spices. kids love it to, just about have fight to get what's left of mallard and parries out of the slow cooker. I really like the whole hunt it and eat it system.

I haven't tried the hares yet, what are they like? 

I did through a rear quarter off a young billy goat 9guess about 4 months old) i shot out toward dargaville last summer, that was tasty to.

----------


## Nibblet

Loved your idea Toby so just made this. Will hopefully get to try it in the not too distant future

----------


## Toby

Well that just put mine to shame. I wonder how much metal is left on a old scope mount I have. I have a tap and die set I may be able to whip something up

----------


## gadgetman

> went for a twilight walk last week with the young fulla and nabbed some furry cat/dog food
> Attachment 16081
> Attachment 16082


Hard to tell by that first photo smidey, but do you think the lad was happy with the efforts?

----------


## Nibblet

I need to make one that will work with the picatinny tops on my AR

----------


## Rushy

> Loved your idea Toby so just made this. Will hopefully get to try it in the not too distant future
> Attachment 16083
> Attachment 16084
> Attachment 16085


Just can't suppress the desire to engineer Nibblet. That would be handy for you to record the next arse whupping you give me

----------


## Rushy

> Well that just put mine to shame. I wonder how much metal is left on a old scope mount I have. I have a tap and die set I may be able to whip something up


Nothing wrong with your prototype Toby

----------


## Nibblet

> Just can't suppress the desire to engineer Nibblet. That would be handy for you to record the next arse whupping you give me


Haha yeah I just need to find a better zoom camera and some 30mm rings. 
I have a prezzie sitting here for you, and its not that gong...

----------


## Rushy

> I have a prezzie sitting here for you, and its not that gong...


If it is a hot chick you are a bit late. The missus gets back tonight

----------


## gadgetman

> Haha yeah I just need to find a better zoom camera and some 30mm rings. 
> I have a prezzie sitting here for you, and its not that gong...


I've done that already. Can connect to the half figure 8 I put the lights onto.

----------


## gadgetman

> If it is a hot chick you are a bit late. The missus gets back tonight


Shouldn't you be busy tidying up then, and getting rid of any incriminating evidence?

----------


## smidey

> Hard to tell by that first photo smidey, but do you think the lad was happy with the efforts?


haha yeah he was well stoked. I wasn't sure if it was a huge rabbit or small hare but we put it down as his first hare. He had to sneak about 60m across a paddock, from gorse bush to gorse bush and got with in about 10m of it and shot it so he did very well.
That gun i bought for him to use, it's one of those Norinco jw15 with the over barrel suppressor. I have found it to be an excellent gun, i favour it over my 10/22 although nothing like double tapping to make sure haha.

----------


## Haggie

> Loved your idea Toby so just made this. Will hopefully get to try it in the not too distant future


should try jack one up with tape behind the scope so you get the shooters view

----------


## Rushy

> should try jack one up with tape behind the scope so you get the shooters view


But how would the shooter see through the scope

----------


## gadgetman

> But how would the shooter see through the scope


Just look at the camera.

----------


## Nibblet

> should try jack one up with tape behind the scope so you get the shooters view


Done that with pipe to get the camera to sit in the eyebox, use the view finder for sighting rushy. Might have to make another one like that.

----------


## gadgetman

> haha yeah he was well stoked. I wasn't sure if it was a huge rabbit or small hare but we put it down as his first hare. He had to sneak about 60m across a paddock, from gorse bush to gorse bush and got with in about 10m of it and shot it so he did very well.
> That gun i bought for him to use, it's one of those Norinco jw15 with the over barrel suppressor. I have found it to be an excellent gun, i favour it over my 10/22 although nothing like double tapping to make sure haha.


That's a good effort to get that close. I bought a JW-15 for the kids too. Shortened and suppressed it is an absolute tack driver. Might have to let them use it sometime.

----------


## smidey

> That's a good effort to get that close. I bought a JW-15 for the kids too. Shortened and suppressed it is an absolute tack driver. Might have to let them use it sometime.


i sighted it in at 40m, he was so close i was worried he'd mess it up shooting a couple inches low but he took his time, loaded a round in and popped it. that's why we do it, the joy on their face  :Have A Nice Day: 

i've found that one insanely accurate, it's brilliant.

----------


## gadgetman

> i sighted it in at 40m, he was so close i was worried he'd mess it up shooting a couple inches low but he took his time, loaded a round in and popped it. that's why we do it, the joy on their face 
> 
> i've found that one insanely accurate, it's brilliant.


Yeah, you cannot beat the smile.

----------


## Nibblet

You do any shooting out at the Kauri Mountain Whangarei rifle club smidey?

----------


## smidey

This was last summer, my first wild goats and the reason i have decided to get a centrefire. Would have done it sooner but threw too much money into a new hotted up engine for my old ss so had to wait, my uncle was good enough to lend me his model 7 in 308 for that day and i thoroughly enjoyed it and want my young fulla to be part of it to.

----------


## smidey

> You do any shooting out at the Kauri Mountain Whangarei rifle club smidey?


no mate, not even sure where it is but i live within 5k's as the crow flies from kauri mountain. I'll probably look into heading out there when i'm happy with my setup to see what sort of accuracy i can get. A mate who moved to tauranga recently told me about the range out there as he used to shoot there i think so i was planning to find out more.

----------


## Nibblet

http://www.nranz.com/uploads/clubs/W...fle%20Club.pdf

Good bunch of dudes up there with heaps to learn from them, but we need more young blood coming through as well. Sucks for me and my mate both being shift workers so often miss shoots.

----------


## smidey

great, thanks very much for that i know exactely where that is now. been past heaps of times haha.

I'll make contact at some point, child number 4 which is a little over a week old now may hold me up for the next few weeks but i'll definatly be keen to join.

----------


## Toby

Righto @Nibblet I just made one, I'll throw it into a new thread as not to ruin this one with pics

----------


## Rushy

> use the view finder for sighting rushy.


Is that the bit you look down into when you put the black out curtain over your head?

----------


## DXROLLA

Nice size hare i got last night  :Have A Nice Day:  Love being on holiday

----------


## Rushy

> Nice size hare i got last night  Love being on holiday


Hare and Trout well done

----------


## RODSTA

sitting in the lounge eating dinner when the lil  fulla says ''look dad a rabbit can i pat it'' i was like yea sure if u can catch it and he replied '' NO DAD u shoot it and get it for me to pat'' so i did haha he  was over the moon his mother wasn't and neither was the cat who had been stalking it 4 15 mins haha

----------


## Gibo

But your boy was!  :Thumbsup:  the rest would have forgotten already, we wont have  :Wink:

----------


## RODSTA

> But your boy was!  the rest would have forgotten already, we wont have


haha the wife is worried because at the age of almost 3 he knows if i shoot something it dies and he can go and touch it  my reply to that is that i dont mind it means he will get in there and help me gut a deer at 6 years old if not younger  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

My nephew is 3 and every time he see's me its come uncle Toby lets shoot birds. I took him out with his plastic gun walked a few hundred meters with him shooting every bird in sight. Bloody good eyes on him if I can get him to not take ear muffs off he will be sweet in the mai mai I reckon.

----------


## Gibo

> haha the wife is worried because at the age of almost 3 he knows if i shoot something it dies and he can go and touch it  my reply to that is that i dont mind it means he will get in there and help me gut a deer at 6 years old if not younger


Sounds like he's coming along all good  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## RODSTA

> Sounds like he's coming along all good


yip he is cute as and fearless as, all going well rushy will meet him on Friday

----------


## Gibo

> yip he is cute as and fearless as, all going well rushy will meet him on Friday


Awesome, ive got a 8 mnth old girl, the rain woke me up at 5 this morning and there she was having a yelling battle with it, i laughed my ass off, dont know if she was sleep yelling or not, she went straight back to sleep. Kids crack me up!

----------


## RODSTA

> Awesome, ive got a 8 mnth old girl, the rain woke me up at 5 this morning and there she was having a yelling battle with it, i laughed my ass off, dont know if she was sleep yelling or not, she went straight back to sleep. Kids crack me up!


I have a 6 mnth old girl as well lol she wakes up every morning at about 340 just before my alarm goes off and just lays there talking away to her self till I get out of bed and give her to the wife lol 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hawkfish

I think its saying "ouch"... ha ha

----------


## Rushy

Almost lost his head over that.  ha ha ha ha

----------


## hawkfish

> Almost lost his head over that.  ha ha ha ha


And that was her best side!

----------


## big_foot

I was out hookin up trees for the bull dozer today, our harvester was finishing off a patch beside me and as he was dropping the trees there was a wee koon hoppin from tree to tree. Final tree went over and the poor little bugger decided my direction was the best way to run, even more unfortunate for him was my abundant selection of baseball bat sized logs.....

----------


## Rushy

> I was out hookin up trees for the bull dozer today, our harvester was finishing off a patch beside me and as he was dropping the trees there was a wee koon hoppin from tree to tree. Final tree went over and the poor little bugger decided my direction was the best way to run, even more unfortunate for him was my abundant selection of baseball bat sized logs.....


How many strikes before you hit it out of the park?

----------


## big_foot

> How many strikes before you hit it out of the park?


Just the one mate I dont fuck around haha, put it down to plenty of practice on pine cones :Omg:

----------


## GravelBen

2hr stroll with the 22 tonight until the wind and rain got too annoying, 26 bunnies down for me and a similar number for my mate.

Brought 4 home for the pot so I should stop sitting on my ass and go deal to them.

----------


## Rushy

Well done GB. That is a good haul.

----------


## GravelBen

Well my count just went from 26 to 38.


On a not entirely unrelated matter, is it ok to eat pregnant rabbits? Or will they (a)make me sick or (b)taste like crap

----------


## RODSTA

> Well my count just went from 26 to 38.
> 
> 
> On a not entirely unrelated matter, is it ok to eat pregnant rabbits? Or will they (a)make me sick or (b)taste like crap


Lol I don't have a clue sorry 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Well my count just went from 26 to 38.
> 
> 
> On a not entirely unrelated matter, is it ok to eat pregnant rabbits? Or will they (a)make me sick or (b)taste like crap


If you eat the babys whole and un cooked it might  :XD:

----------


## Dundee

Its just abort right Gravel Ben :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Milky does, no thks I bin em

----------


## Beetroot

Two bunnies shot with 17hmr, range finder said one was at 45yards and the other 90ish.

Could've had three more, but if I shoot them all they can't breed and then I can't eat them.
Shall concentrate on magpies and plovers.

----------


## smidey

> Well my count just went from 26 to 38.
> 
> 
> On a not entirely unrelated matter, is it ok to eat pregnant rabbits? Or will they (a)make me sick or (b)taste like crap


sorry no idea either but one the hares i posted the other day have twin babies when i gutted it, they must have been ready to be born as they had claws and everything. first hint was milk when i opened the gut, well that and having a huge belly compared to its mate.

----------


## Dundee

I like the way you think Beetroot :Cool:  Cool shot placement too no waste on those tastey critters.

----------


## Rushy

> I like the way you think Beetroot


Sustainable harvesting Dundee. Very Eco conscious.

----------


## Beetroot

Ive got a place where I shoot goats, and I only ever take one or two. The farmer probably wants me to take them all, but he doesn't have to know lol. 
Younger goats are extremely good eating.

----------


## kiwi39

the back wheels are great slow roasted .. in an oven bag .. 

and the back "steaks" if you can call them that are great done quickly at very high heat on the grate side of the bbq

----------


## JoshC

8 rabbits with the missus' new air rifle yesterday.

All of them shot out of the windows of our house  :Grin: 

That's a total of 13 since buying the gun last week. I thought we only had about 9 regular visitors  :Sad:  

I am quite amazed at the power and accuracy of the wee air rifle, head shots out to 25 metres are quite achievable with open sights. 

I remember as a kid stalking rabbits and birds like a ninja only to miss very easy shots, either my shootings improved or the guns sighted in properly (I'd bank on the latter! haha)  :ORLY:

----------


## smidey

> 8 rabbits with the missus' new air rifle yesterday.
> 
> All of them shot out of the windows of our house 
> 
> That's a total of 13 since buying the gun last week. I thought we only had about 9 regular visitors  
> 
> I am quite amazed at the power and accuracy of the wee air rifle, head shots out to 25 metres are quite achievable with open sights. 
> 
> I remember as a kid stalking rabbits and birds like a ninja only to miss very easy shots, either my shootings improved or the guns sighted in properly (I'd bank on the latter! haha)


before i got my FAL a few years ago i had a crossman g1 extreme air rifle with scope. I lived rural and our property was surrounded by adult totara trees with plenty of possums. I shot nearly 90 possums over 18 months with it and as long as I shot them in the chest they generally died with one shot which is very surprising i think. i used gamo rocket and gamo hunter pellets and they both worked well.

----------


## gadgetman

> before i got my FAL a few years ago i had a crossman g1 extreme air rifle with scope. I lived rural and our property was surrounded by adult totara trees with plenty of possums. I shot nearly 90 possums over 18 months with it and as long as I shot them in the chest they generally died with one shot which is very surprising i think. i used gamo rocket and gamo hunter pellets and they both worked well.


I've got one of those G1's too and it has has many thousands of pallets through it by hundreds of kids. Donated it to a camp earlier this year. Took a few rabbits with it.

----------


## smidey

as long as you can get close it is very effective

----------


## Beetroot

Used the 22 today. Friend said their garden was being destroyed, so I've begun to get rid of the critters.

----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 16343 
> 
> Used the 22 today. Friend said their garden was being destroyed, so I've begun to get rid of the critters.


You are forgiven then Beetroot :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

Is that a Brno .22?

----------


## Beetroot

I wish. It's mu fathers JW15 Norinco that's almost as old as I am. Still shoots well though.
I am looking on Trademe for a Brno or CZ452 for the past few weeks though.

----------


## seandundee

Are You Gonna Eat them

----------


## smidey

> I wish. It's mu fathers JW15 Norinco that's almost as old as I am. Still shoots well though.
> I am looking on Trademe for a Brno or CZ452 for the past few weeks though.


i have the new JW15 and it is a brilliant gun, tack driver and easily shoots as well as my ruger if not better. I bought it new and the bolt wasn't really smooth but after some use it is as smooth as. Short, light and quiet. I only bought it for my son to use as my ruger is a 10/22 and i prefer the norinco over the ruger.
22 Norinco JW15 Full Barrel Silencer Blued Syn | Trade Me

----------


## Beetroot

I'm not eating these ones as the garden owner had been trying to poison them.
The Norinco shoots better than my Remington 597, but it's still only 1 inch at 50m, am hoping a CZ will be better. As well as my 17hmr CZ is such a beautiful gun, I want a 22 the same.

----------


## smidey

> I'm not eating these ones as the garden owner had been trying to poison them.
> The Norinco shoots better than my Remington 597, but it's still only 1 inch at 50m, am hoping a CZ will be better. As well as my 17hmr CZ is such a beautiful gun, I want a 22 the same.


wouldn't that be due to the different projectiles and different speed of them than the gun itself?

----------


## mrs dundee

Beetroot we having roast rabbit tonight, it smells yum, it's possum trappers 1st one he shot.

----------


## Gibo

> Beetroot we having roast rabbit tonight, it smells yum, it's possum trappers 1st one he shot.


How long has it been in the freezer Mrs D?

----------


## Dundee

First one he dressed :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

1 month

----------


## Gibo

> First one he dressed


Got ya.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> 1 month


Cool, had me thinking PT didnt get his first rabbit until recently.......that would have been a surprise  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

> Beetroot we having roast rabbit tonight, it smells yum, it's possum trappers 1st one he shot.


Put out an extra place setting, .... damn, ... can't get there in time.

I've got one defrosting at the moment, going to smoke it tomorrow. The last rabbit in the freezer so I will need to get out again soon.

----------


## Dundee

> Put out an extra place setting, .... damn, ... can't get there in time.
> 
> I've got one defrosting at the moment, going to smoke it tomorrow. The last rabbit in the freezer so I will need to get out again soon.


If its in the was in the freezer you must have already smoked the bugger :Grin:

----------


## Beetroot

Roast rabbit is pretty good. I tried to fry the lastest ones in butter but I think I had the pan too hot.
The next one I shoot I'll try frying the legs again and roast the rest.

I took out another bunny today. Will add photo's later.

----------


## Dundee

Roast rabbit pics will be in the recipe section when I get back from fishing it was very tastey.

----------


## gadgetman

> If its in the was in the freezer you must have already smoked the bugger


Sure did Dundee, the wee Marlin smoked it good and proper.

----------


## Beetroot

My sweet little spot too spy on the bunnies, much nicer than the garden I sat in yesterday.
Feel bad shooting the baby ones, but they all need to go. Not the easiest thing to shoot when they are that small.

----------


## Dundee

that is one puffed up baby rabbit

----------


## hawkfish

> Attachment 16383Attachment 16384
> 
> My sweet little spot too spy on the bunnies, much nicer than the garden I sat in yesterday.
> Feel bad shooting the baby ones, but they all need to go. Not the easiest thing to shoot when they are that small.


I didnt realise you had Hamsters in NZ! You learn something new every day!

----------


## hawkfish

HMR... Brilliant :Thumbsup:

----------


## smidey

When I cook rabbit I do it in the slow cooker  and add a generous amount of herbs and spices. Keep it in an inch of water and a few hours later it its amazing

----------


## hawkfish

We sell ours to the game dealer for £2.50 a bunny, that all goes in the kitty and we buy new toys with it  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 16388
> 
> HMR... Brilliant


Well done.

----------


## Beetroot

> We sell ours to the game dealer for £2.50 a bunny, that all goes in the kitty and we buy new toys with it


I'm jealous of that. Love to be able to make money of the bunnies to feed my habit of buying toys, that I may or may not need.

----------


## gadgetman

> I'm jealous of that. Love to be able to make money of the bunnies to feed my habit of buying toys, that I may or may not need.


+1

We looked into that when we were shooting big numbers but the set up costs were too high and it would have changed a great hobby into work. Now just take a few for the pot.

----------


## Beetroot

> +1
> 
> We looked into that when we were shooting big numbers but the set up costs were too high and it would have changed a great hobby into work. Now just take a few for the pot.


A shame as the 9 he has there is easily enough for another box of 17hmr ammo. With 7 he would have enough and then two for himself. lucky shooting them is so much fun.

----------


## Bill999

> Attachment 16315
> 
> Two bunnies shot with 17hmr, range finder said one was at 45yards and the other 90ish.
> 
> Could've had three more, but if I shoot them all they can't breed and then I can't eat them.
> Shall concentrate on magpies and plovers.


thats a nice looking rifle mate, Im looking to get something real similar

----------


## gadgetman

> A shame as the 9 he has there is easily enough for another box of 17hmr ammo. With 7 he would have enough and then two for himself. lucky shooting them is so much fun.


They had to be processed to a certain level, then cooled to x temperature within so many hours, then delivered, ... Too much hassle even when we were bowling 1000+ a night.

----------


## Gunzrrr

Just popped out for 30 minutes this evening. What a great little country we live in. Now to help this kids study for exams.

----------


## Rushy

Way to go Gunzrrr

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

My Ute got another first today - Mr Starling - Didn't see eye to eye with my Nissan - Unlike the Minor , this time I got evidence -

----------


## Rushy

Yep that is dead. The bird is not smart enough to fake that

----------


## Beetroot

> They had to be processed to a certain level, then cooled to x temperature within so many hours, then delivered, ... Too much hassle even when we were bowling 1000+ a night.


Yeah I couldn't be bothered with the work or expense, shame it wasn't as easy as it sounds in merry ol England.

----------


## hawkfish

> A shame as the 9 he has there is easily enough for another box of 17hmr ammo. With 7 he would have enough and then two for himself. lucky shooting them is so much fun.


We have hammered the much of the bunny covered land we shoot over, but we used to do around 30 a night once a week. A box of HMR rounds over here is £11 so there is enough there for a couple of boxes. We also sell the deer we shoot and we have bought night vision gear, lamps, callers, ammo etc. I dont think you could make a living out of it, but it helps!

----------


## Beetroot

> thats a nice looking rifle mate, Im looking to get something real similar


Cheers, its possibly the nicest stock I've ever seen I reckon. The guy in Serious shooters said that the wood grain was nicer than that on some of the deluxe CZ which have hand picked stocks for their grain. I really want a CZ full stock in a 22.

I got another two bunnies today, and so nearly missed a 3rd one. 
For the second time I shot a bunny and went a picked it up would have sworn it had died of shock. The Hornady 20gr XTP leaves no evidence of an entry wound, no exit wound, and what I imagine is a mush on the inside.

----------


## Beetroot

> We have hammered the much of the bunny covered land we shoot over, but we used to do around 30 a night once a week. A box of HMR rounds over here is £11 so there is enough there for a couple of boxes. We also sell the deer we shoot and we have bought night vision gear, lamps, callers, ammo etc. I dont think you could make a living out of it, but it helps!


Certainly helps cover some of the cost. Dam your 17hmr ammo is cheaper than over here. Probably equivalent to £15 to £18 a box depending where you go.

----------


## hawkfish

> Certainly helps cover some of the cost. Dam your 17hmr ammo is cheaper than over here. Probably equivalent to £15 to £18 a box depending where you go.


I'll stick some in my hand luggage when I come over for you  :Psmiley:

----------


## Bill999

> Cheers, its possibly the nicest stock I've ever seen I reckon. The guy in Serious shooters said that the wood grain was nicer than that on some of the deluxe CZ which have hand picked stocks for their grain. I really want a CZ full stock in a 22.
> .


so do I but a full stock with a suppressor would look rude as buggery, and I love my supperssors

----------


## Haggie

> They had to be processed to a certain level, then cooled to x temperature within so many hours, then delivered, ... Too much hassle even when we were bowling 1000+ a night.


That does sound like a right pain in the arse, Ive got a relly who pays me $5 a rabbit as long as it has its guts out and in the freezer by the end of the day. Which more then pays for .22 ammo

----------


## kiwi39

40gr vmax does the job at 150 

Reloading has it's rewards  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

That is one buggered baby bunny.

----------


## geezejonesy

> 40gr vmax does the job at 150 
> 
> Reloading has it's rewards


there aint much left to put in the roasting dish TIM ????  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## kiwi39

Hitting at 150 yds ... Entry level. 

Head shots come later  :Wink: 


Tim

----------


## Dundee

Your dogs won't like you Kiwi39 :Grin:

----------


## Tahr

Missed out on a deer, so had to settle for this on the way home.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

And it is still down there by the look of ya dog Tahr :Wink:

----------


## kiwi39

More friday arvo bliss ...

After testing this doe stuck her head up in the gully next to the range. 




Tim

----------


## Rushy

That was silly of it.

----------


## kiwi39

> That was silly of it.


Yes.  The rabbit committee are meeting now to discuss another silly , needless friday night fatality


Tim

----------


## Dundee

She might be a bit doey Kiwi39 :Yuush:

----------


## gadgetman

Went for a possum hunt tonight, something I haven't really targeted before. Managed four.

One was spotted climbing a tree so I sent a load of shot at what little I could see of it but nothing dropped. Kept looking up the tree and I see some eyes and fire another round and this little possum drops. We stood around discussing what fell to earth and we thought the possum looked a quite a bit bigger than that. Next thing we hear this rustling and mudgripz does a deft two step and the bigger one land right where he'd been standing.


I must say this mirage ammo goes well on these critters at about 20m. I did find the tongue somewhere but nothing else of the head. Typical Aussies, no brains and all tongue.  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant GM. Yep that's an Aussie for you.

----------


## Gunzrrr

Went for an evening/night shoot with my trusty old Ruger M77/.17HMR with MAE suppressor. I was interested to see how the Led Lenser P7 torch went with their new scope fitting. Summary - P7 just isn't quite long enough or intense enough compared to the M14. Also the zoom doesn't lock and it's easy to accidentally push it in and widen the light beam. The Led Lenser mounting bracket really is shit house! Whilst it's sturdy - it's a pain to clamp on the scope and torch. The worst thing about it is it's too high and bounces light off the end of the suppressor and back into the scope objective and destroys your vision. A waste of $37 and it will be a $1 TradeMe auction before you can say "blinded by the light".
I can't complain as I finished at 10pm with about 35 bunnies and possums ... both cats are already chewing the guts out of one of the bunnies ... what a fabulous evening. Photo shows the height problem of the Led Lenser Scope Mounting Bracket.

----------


## smidey

I have a much smaller mount for my p7, it works well.

----------


## Gunzrrr

Is that the one with the dual rubber straps that goes over the top of the torch and hooks under a lip?



> I have a much smaller mount for my p7, it works well.

----------


## smidey

> Is that the one with the dual rubber straps that goes over the top of the torch and hooks under a lip?


it has a mount for the scope and a little holder that gets fitted onto the torch

----------


## Toby

Here my mount, works well though I put it under a shotgun barrel shooting goats at night and it fell off. It's good on the .22 though.

----------


## Gibo

> Here my mount, works well though I put it under a shotgun barrel shooting goats at night and it fell off. It's good on the .22 though.
> 
> Attachment 16498


Have you been converted Toby?

----------


## Toby

> Have you been converted Toby?


Couple boxes  on export 33 now. Something with a bit more taste

----------


## Beetroot

> 40gr vmax does the job at 150 
> 
> Reloading has it's rewards


Blimey, that out of a 223 or 204 Ruger (assume it's not 22-250). 
I shoot a plover with a 40gr Vmax from my 223, and the bullet passed straight through the bugger at over 100 meters, had to chase it down and shoot it with my 22.
Then I've shot a rabbit with a 55gr soft point at under 50 meters, and the bullet didn't even escape the other side of it.

----------


## smidey

> Blimey, that out of a 223 or 204 Ruger (assume it's not 22-250). 
> I shoot a plover with a 40gr Vmax from my 223, and the bullet passed straight through the bugger at over 100 meters, had to chase it down and shoot it with my 22.
> Then I've shot a rabbit with a 55gr soft point at under 50 meters, and the bullet didn't even escape the other side of it.


wouldn't the result depend on what it hit internally? am i wrong in thinking that any 223 would go straight through a gut shot of a rabbit but if hitting a fair sized bone would do the business?

----------


## Beetroot

> wouldn't the result depend on what it hit internally? am i wrong in thinking that any 223 would go straight through a gut shot of a rabbit but if hitting a fair sized bone would do the business?


That's what I thought, but I didn't imagine any sized rabbit bone would slow it down enough.

----------


## smidey

> That's what I thought, but I didn't imagine any sized rabbit bone would slow it down enough.


if wind can make a big difference i'm sure rabbit bones could. not sure about you but every rabbit i have skinned and snapped the leg bones on has had very strong bones.

----------


## hawkfish

You need one of these. From memory the mount is about £35 but its a great bit of kit. Google "nightmaster 800", if you want a gun mounted light they are the one to have.

----------


## Gibo

> Couple boxes  on export 33 now. Something with a bit more taste


Im upset but Happy will be pleased  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

> Im upset but Happy will be pleased


Nothing against it haha just gets weak if that makes sense. Probably needs to be so you Waikato guys can handle it  :Psmiley:

----------


## smidey

here it is fitted. that is a small 4x32 scope.

----------


## possum_shooter

This is a very cheap way of mounting torches to scope mounts 
Aluminum Alloy Bracket Mount with Hex Wrench for M16 Gun (25MM-Caliber) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
Attach it to your scope, then just attach a gun mount to that with a torch in it.  For under NZ $15 it is cheap and works well.  I buy a few then only have to remove the gun mount to a different rifle which take a matter of seconds to take off and put back on.

----------


## Gibo

> Nothing against it haha just gets weak if that makes sense. Probably needs to be so you Waikato guys can handle it


Thats ok im not from the Waikato  :Grin:

----------


## Tarrbaby

6 rabbits, 11 possums and 5 hares. now to get the hares ready for the pot  :Grin:

----------


## nz_hunter

A nice wee hall on Wednesday night! Shot with my Marlin 982vs .22mag, suppressed from GunWorks.

----------


## Rushy

Wow. I like the rifle

----------


## gadgetman

> Wow. I like the rifle


What rifle?

----------


## nz_hunter

> Wow. I like the rifle


Favorite in my arsenal!

----------


## nz_hunter

> What rifle?


The one in my picture a few posts above.

----------


## smidey

> The one in my picture a few posts above.


i read that as being a piss take at the camo  :Wink:

----------


## nz_hunter

> i read that as being a piss take at the camo


Ahhh...Does make a lot more sense now! Haha, well that's embarrassing.

----------


## gadgetman

:Grin: 

I've got the 980s (22lr without the camo), great little rifle.

----------


## nz_hunter

I love my 982vs. Has a heavy target barrel on it that shoots amazingly, always love shooting it. The camo is just tape, Camoform to be specific. Great wee product
 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwi39

> The one in my picture a few posts above.


Its GMs sense of humour.. If he hadn't said it I would have ...  :Thumbsup: 


Tim

----------


## kiwi39

> wouldn't the result depend on what it hit internally? am i wrong in thinking that any 223 would go straight through a gut shot of a rabbit but if hitting a fair sized bone would do the business?


Hard to tell what it hit. I suspect bone somewhere. 

But I can confirm it was a 40gn Vmax out of a 223 chrony'd at ~3100fps 

Tim.

----------


## Haggie

shot 4 rabbits last night and 5 goats with a mate this morning feels bloody good to be out of the house/uni once again.

----------


## Rushy

Well done Haggie

----------


## hawkfish

Even got a "limited edition"black one!

----------


## smidey

nice work. i have seen a black rabbit a couple times over the last few days on my way to the beach, only small so i'll leave it to grow up i think before i try to get it.

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 16535
> 
> Even got a "limited edition"black one!


Hope thats not a shot at the All Blacks Hawkfish!!  :Wink:

----------


## hawkfish

> Hope thats not a shot at the All Blacks Hawkfish!!


No chance, bare in mind I look like Mo Farah's albino twin those boys are a tad bigger than me!

----------


## Gibo

> No chance, bare in mind I look like Mo Farah's albino twin those boys are a tad bigger than me!Attachment 16540


Ha Ha  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Happy

No 1 Don't sit up there
No 2 Likewise
No 3 Likewise
No4 Don't sit up there looking down at your mates they aint interested.

I reckon the .17 is right on the money at the moment. That's 85 ish meters
and they are dumb.. But they aint nesting any more ..

----------


## Dundee

Good job Happy. I'm still trying to get the little bastards in my roller door at the shed,got 3 but more keep arriving.

----------


## nz_hunter

@Happy

What scope do you have on that .17?

----------


## Happy

> @Happy
> 
> What scope do you have on that .17?


Vx1 3 x 9 x 40. Guns had a lot of time and $ spent on it over time. Id like a bigger scope as next mod but it's solid and accurate now .
They are worth putting good bits on. It loves being shot with the bi pod loaded up leaning forward @nz_hunter

----------


## nz_hunter

> Vx1 3 x 9 x 40. Guns had a lot of time and $ spent on it over time. Id like a bigger scope as next mod but it's solid and accurate now .
> They are worth putting good bits on. It loves being shot with the bi pod loaded up leaning forward @nz_hunter


I'm looking at upgrading my Simmons 3-9 x 38 on my .22magnum. I don't know a whole lot a bout scopes, trying to get advice off other people with past experience. 
I've also got a bipod on my gun, so nice to snipe bunnies on. With that being said, I've only been able to get a bunnie at 90m for my longest shot(and kill). @Happy

----------


## Happy

> I'm looking at upgrading my Simmons 3-9 x 38 on my .22magnum. I don't know a whole lot a bout scopes, trying to get advice off other people with past experience. 
> I've also got a bipod on my gun, so nice to snipe bunnies on. With that being said, I've only been able to get a bunnie at 90m for my longest shot(and kill). @Happy


I haven't had much experience with 22 mag. I wear glasses so lneed good light and good magnification . Just shoot it as often as you can for a while. Your scope would be as good as mine I reckon.
The gun will let you know . Time behind it is the best thing. If you don't improve change something then or borrow a gun .

----------


## nz_hunter

> I haven't had much experience with 22 mag. I wear glasses so lneed good light and good magnification . Just shoot it as often as you can for a while. Your scope would be as good as mine I reckon.
> The gun will let you know . Time behind it is the best thing. If you don't improve change something then or borrow a gun .


I've had it for over 4 years now, I would consider myself to be pretty damn accurate with it. I don't miss much, its just the long shots are bit difficult, the zoom isn't great nor is the quality of the actual lens in the scope. The scope came with the rifle, but its price tag was only $119. So I can't imagine it's that great. 
Isn't your scope a Leopould?

----------


## Happy

> I've had it for over 4 years now, I would consider myself to be pretty damn accurate with it. I don't miss much, its just the long shots are bit difficult, the zoom isn't great nor is the quality of the actual lens in the scope. The scope came with the rifle, but its price tag was only $119. So I can't imagine it's that great. 
> Isn't your scope a Leopould?


Yes  If I was doing same thing again it would be 3  x 9. X 50 though as I have one on another gun and that's good for small objects on the 243. There's not a lot of price diff but you need taller rings as well

----------


## Bill999

head shot 3 rabbits last night, bastards were digging up my lawn. 2 for the pot, and one pregnant so not for the pot. 
Its a bit of a laugh for me, I have a ungrounded hatred for rugers from what Iv seen in the past and even tho they are handy as, light and mine is particularly accurate and has a nice trigger, I still dont "like" it how I do with my brno that I dont even use anymore

----------


## JoshC

Two bunnies last night, three this morning. Two with the air rifle, but the others with the shot gun. They're learning now that whenever they see a movement through a window in the house its "hide time". 

So now if I spot one outside while watching tv/in office/going to bed/etc I have to crawl underneath the windows sneak out the door and ambush them. Shotgun obviously works well for this type of spook and shoot scenario. 

Missus thinks I'm crazy, sneaking round the house in my gruts cradling a shotgun or rifle...although this morning I caught her sneaking out the back door with the air rifle in her PJ's!    :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

Ha !! Same here .. you soon learn all the ways to sneak unseen around your own house .. 

God forbid someone sees you .. you'd probably end up with your house being surrounded by the boys in the black gear .

----------


## Rushy

Classic technique JoshC

----------


## JoshC

> Ha !! Same here .. you soon learn all the ways to sneak unseen around your own house .. 
> 
> God forbid someone sees you .. you'd probably end up with your house being surrounded by the boys in the black gear .


Funny you should say that, just as I was about to poke the barrel out the sliding door last night I saw a cop coming down the road so delayed for a few more seconds! Haha.

Thankfully down here, most people are used to seeing firearms around, so aren't too bothered about to someone walking about in a paddock with a rifle/shotgun. We're not overrun by people who don't understand country life *yet*.

----------


## Dundee

Got the bastard from the roller door :Yuush:

----------


## Rushy

On ya Dundee. Well done

----------


## JoshC

Squawking huas

----------


## mrs dundee

Good job

----------


## Rushy

> Squawking huas


Nothing compared to the Kookaburras yabbering in the Eucalypts out front.  Noisy Aussies

----------


## Maca49

In the pot Mrs D he deserves a good meal ps LEAVE the feathers on! :Grin:

----------


## Gunzrrr

Spotted this chap sunning himself between the tractor tires at 83 yards and had to do a stealth stalk to get into a safe shooting position ... or buy a new tire if I missed.

----------


## Gibo

> Nothing compared to the Kookaburras yabbering in the Eucalypts out front.  Noisy Aussies


In NZ? How the feck did they get here?

----------


## Rushy

> In NZ? How the feck did they get here?


Oh mate you weren't paying attention at school were you. Google Kookaburras + New Zealand

----------


## Gibo

> Oh mate you weren't paying attention at school were you. Google Kookaburras + New Zealand


Cant be arsed, what does it say?

----------


## veitnamcam

Can't be Arsed either.
Im guessing came here on the back of a storm like most of the other aussi birds.

----------


## Gibo

> Can't be Arsed either.
> Im guessing came here on the back of a storm like most of the other aussi birds.


Or rode across on the croc that was found up north.

----------


## Rushy

> Cant be arsed, what does it say?


Originally released by Sir George Grey on Kawau Island. Have spread from there but not that far

----------


## Gibo

> Originally released by Sir George Grey on Kawau Island. Have spread from there but not that far


You have them on your property though? Are they concidered a pest?
I was in oz a while back and one swooped down and scoffed my mates mrs pet budgie in one gulp! Fuckin funiest thing ever  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

They nest in a bit of native up the back. Every now and then people come scoping out how many nests there are. Not sure if they are pests. They are not always here .

----------


## Dundee

They would be pretty cool to listen to Rushy, I can belt out the kookaburra tune on the didgiridoo if I take a big bloody breath :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> In the pot Mrs D he deserves a good meal ps LEAVE the feathers on!


Hare legs slow cooked roast again tonight Maca :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> They would be pretty cool to listen to Rushy, I can belt out the kookaburra tune on the didgiridoo if I take a big bloody breath


They certainly are noisy buggers when a group of them get to laughing

----------


## Haggie

> Originally released by Sir George Grey on Kawau Island. Have spread from there but not that far


Its a shame his monkeys and zebras didnt spread out a bit that could have been some fun.

----------


## Toby

Rabbiting - YouTube

Only got 38 this time round, was raining when we got there managed 15 before dark got the rest in the spotlight. Turkey this morning before I came back home. The fog was a pain in the ass. You hear my mate a few times kinda scream ow ow ow thats the hot brass from the .22lr landing on his leg and burning him hahaha.

----------


## gadgetman

Good work Toby. You take some for the pot?

----------


## Toby

I did bring one back as dad asked me too but it never made it home. The cat took it and thats my story I'm sticking too.

----------


## gadgetman

Well you'd better bring back half a dozen next time so the cat can't eat them all.

----------


## veitnamcam

Those bunnys sit well, where i shoot if a light goes on em they run inside 150m .

Were you shooting towards those buildings at the end?
On phone can't see Piss all.

----------


## Toby

Just a tin fence around a hole

----------


## Rushy

> Rabbiting - YouTube
> 
> Only got 38 this time round, was raining when we got there managed 15 before dark got the rest in the spotlight. Turkey this morning before I came back home. The fog was a pain in the ass. You hear my mate a few times kinda scream ow ow ow thats the hot brass from the .22lr landing on his leg and burning him hahaha.


Sounded like you were having a fire fight with the Taliban Toby.

----------


## Toby

That turkey had Armour I checked

----------


## Survy

3 days away, 18 magpies, 2 bunnies, 1 turkey,
Started off with norinco jw15 after missing 2 shots it was put away for the marlin HMR gave me the reach I needed for those magpies 120-140 yards.

----------


## Rushy

> 3 days away, 18 magpies, 2 bunnies, 1 turkey,
> Started off with norinco jw15 after missing 2 shots it was put away for the marlin HMR gave me the reach I needed for those magpies 120-140 yards.


Good work. Well done.

----------


## Dundee

One road kill for the dog

----------


## seandundee

:Wtfsmilie:  :Wtfsmilie:  :Wtfsmilie:   :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

One more little bastard put to sleep :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> One more little bastard put to sleep
> Attachment 16714


Not the 7-08 then?

----------


## Dundee

Just a wee .22cal I hope thats the last of the dirty buggers

----------


## geezejonesy

so you on once a day milking yet @Dundee  ??? :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

Nah not yet but is getting dry again :ORLY:    What time you leaving?

----------


## geezejonesy

falconhell just doin his AI run   then once hes home n cleaned up  ( which is fecken hard for him ) we'll make tracks   and i have to be the sober driver  :Pissed Off:

----------


## falconhell

on way just left the piss shop :Sad:  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## longrange308

> Just a wee .22cal I hope thats the last of the dirty buggers


dont think so mate shoot 1 and 5 more of the pricks come out

----------


## Dundee

> dont think so mate shoot 1 and 5 more of the pricks come out


I think this was number 5 :Yuush:

----------


## Dundee

> on way just left the piss shop
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Fark gonna be loooooooooooooooong day tomorow  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer: 

Waiting for you fullas to turn up at 2300hrs talking shit then more beersies,milking at 0430hrs then shearing at 1600hrs

----------


## falconhell

who are you shearing

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> who are you shearing
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2



The woolly buggers

----------


## kotuku

howd they go with a dollop of watties dundee. probably need jaws &a guts like a car crusher!

----------


## Dundee

> howd they go with a dollop of watties dundee. probably need jaws &a guts like a car crusher!


All sweet kotuku ,toasties tonight then off for a fish with the naki lads.

----------


## scottrods

Two fat as mummy bunnies with 5kittens each inside and 4 new fluff-ball babies all bit the dust on Friday evening.

----------


## Rushy

> Two fat as mummy bunnies with 5kittens each inside and 4 new fluff-ball babies all bit the dust on Friday evening.


Well done.

----------


## Toby

Went rabbiting again got another 37. Awesome fun and we get free ammo use of the farmers bike life couldn't be sweeter.

----------


## Rushy

> Went rabbiting again got another 37. Awesome fun and we get free ammo use of the farmers bike life couldn't be sweeter.


Good on ya Toby

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## Beetroot

Shot a goat with the ol 303 today. 180gr bullet didn't do as good a job at killing as I'd hoped, just sailed straight through. 
Should have used my 223.

Mate missed the one he aimed at though. Will have to cook it up soon.

----------


## Shearer

Could have, but it was the 300wm and not the target species.

----------


## Dundee

mint photo shearer, up on the tops. :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

Excellent photo. Someone has been messing with your rifle though Shearer. The bugger has put the bolt on the wrong side. Better watch that doesn't confuse you. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Beetroot

> Could have, but it was the 300wm and not the target species.
> Attachment 16802


Whats the 300wm like in the lightweight tikka?
Hell? Or just extremely painful?

----------


## Shearer

> Whats the 300wm like in the lightweight tikka?
> Hell? Or just extremely painful?


Lets say it's quite lively and needs a firm hand. The limb saver helps too. Took two reds at 300m yesterday morning and it takes no prisoners.

----------


## hawkfish

We had just set off and this fella ran out in front of me, ran 150yds and then ducked down in a hollow. I was in the truck on my own at the time so I had to jump in the passenger seat load the rifle and while holding the lamp shoot him out of the window. He was bobbing around a bit trying to make out if I was friend or foe and couldn't get a clear chest shot so popped one in his neck, he didn't even twitch.

----------


## Rushy

Good on you Hawkfish

----------


## 7.62

Got sick of the starlings shitting all through the workshop, so out came the 12ga......

----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 16902
> 
> We had just set off and this fella ran out in front of me, ran 150yds and then ducked down in a hollow. I was in the truck on my own at the time so I had to jump in the passenger seat load the rifle and while holding the lamp shoot him out of the window. He was bobbing around a bit trying to make out if I was friend or foe and couldn't get a clear chest shot so popped one in his neck, he didn't even twitch.


Nice shooting. Predators are something we don't hunt over here, except if you count the odd feral cat. Nice set of teeth.

----------


## smidey



----------


## Dundee

Took PT up to neighbours to do his chores got a young hare on way back.

----------


## smidey

mum, dad and the kittens removed from the equation

----------


## smidey

> Took PT up to neighbours to do his chores got a young hare on way back.
> Attachment 16964


got dust in the boot often??  :Zomg:

----------


## Dundee

> got dust in the boot often??


Living on a dirt road does that. :Wink:

----------


## Toby

I shot 6 sparrows on the lawn a while ago. Would show pics but dad came home and I had to biff em away before he saw them ( he likes sparrows)

----------


## veitnamcam

> I shot 6 sparrows on the lawn a while ago. Would show pics but dad came home and I had to biff em away before he saw them ( he likes sparrows)


When lucky enough to be allowed to shoot private property only shoot what your allowed to shoot Toby.
Even if it is your dads :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Sparrows are bloody pests,does your Dad like rats too :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## smidey

> Living on a dirt road does that.


doesn't have to, i live on a dirt rd to. If you sort out where it's getting in, most likely the seals it shouldn't get in.

----------


## Toby

Didn't even use that .22lr haha, Used the shotgun and other .22lr but as I walked past with my phone in my pocket I had this .22lr at hand so it got the pic

----------


## Dundee

One for the 7mm08 Remmy............the rest of pics under Shooting Threads :Yuush:

----------


## hawkfish

While sitting in ambush a pigeon lands 30 yards in front of us, My mate obviously couldn't resist the temptation and shot it with his 223. The bit you can see in the distance is the other wing and the rest of it.

----------


## veitnamcam

Golf course?

----------


## hawkfish

> Golf course?


Yeah one of the few we do the pest control for.

----------


## smidey

> Yeah one of the few we do the pest control for.


you get paid for that?

----------


## Gunzrrr

Is it missing a leg?
[QUOTE=Dundee;186773]One for the 7mm08 Remmy............the rest of pics under Shooting Threads :Yuush: 
QUOTE]

----------


## hawkfish

> you get paid for that?


No I wish. They get a free pest control service and we get somewhere to shoot. We then sell the rabbits, pigeons and deer we shoot which allows us to buy new toys. :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

[QUOTE=Gunzrrr;189006]Is it missing a leg?



> One for the 7mm08 Remmy............the rest of pics under Shooting Threads
> QUOTE]


Nah but its gutz went missing :Grin:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Couple of nice little rabs last weekend, took a nice red dog later on too but didnt have the phone for that one.

----------


## Bill999

what cal are you using?

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Just the old Howa 1500 .223.

----------


## Rushy

Well done on the bunnies Jack.

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Cheers Rushy, they were fat as mud. Should've eaten them but needed dog tucker.

Reckon I'll smack some in the next couple of weeks and try @Angus_A 's rabbit and pork pie

----------


## Angus_A

> Cheers Rushy, they were fat as mud. Should've eaten them but needed dog tucker.
> 
> Reckon I'll smack some in the next couple of weeks and try @Angus_A 's rabbit and pork pie


Please do  :Grin:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

I hope you don't mind but I passed it on to another Aussie wanting to do something different  with  rabbits, havent heard how they went yet.

----------


## Angus_A

All good man  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> All good man


Send him the bill via PM  :Wink:

----------


## kiwi39

> Couple of nice little rabs last weekend, took a nice red dog later on too but didnt have the phone for that one.
> 
> Attachment 17171
> 
> Attachment 17172


Red dog ? 


Tim

----------


## wattee

Another nice Morning in the office  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic Wattee.

----------


## kiwi39

10th magpie for the week all at 100 yds plus with the 223 / hornady 40gn Vmax. 

Plus a rabbit and a hare at similar distances

Tim

----------


## veitnamcam

Good stuff. Barstard Maggies

----------


## kiwi39

We've got a plague of them atm. 

And the ones that are left are bloody wily ... Good stalking practice though  :Thumbsup: 


Tim

----------


## veitnamcam

They have made themselves established in the nelson region over the last ten years too.

----------


## kiwi39

Dunno how widespread they were but I remember shooting plenty of them on granddads orchard in Kina in the late 70's and 80's

----------


## smidey

plenty magpies up here. 
smoked another 4 squawker birds today, it seems every time i get rid of some more appear. listening to pukeko's scraping at the moment, when season arrives they to will become part of the food chain.

----------


## Nibblet

Pukeko season? Is that like Monday through to Sunday?

----------


## smidey

As far as I am aware they are a game bird , whether that is northland specific I'm not sure. Be very happy if i can bang them anytime

----------


## Dundee

> Dunno how widespread they were but I remember shooting plenty of them on granddads orchard in Kina in the late 70's and 80's



Another old bugger aye :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

> As far as I am aware they are a game bird , whether that is northland specific I'm not sure. Be very happy if i can bang them anytime


They are. Outside the gamebird season, they're a no go. 

For most farmers they're a pest and as such are shoot on sight. Not that I would ever advise you to do that - that would be illegal.

----------


## smidey

> They are. Outside the gamebird season, they're a no go. 
> 
> For most farmers they're a pest and as such are shoot on sight. Not that I would ever advise you to do that - that would be illegal.


last year i got a permit to shoot them at my local golf club, out of season and with a rifle. took 30 or more but this year they are back up to the original numbers again

----------


## moonhunt

I think DOC may do the out of season permits

They really are becoming an over populated pest in many areas I observe

----------


## kiwi39

Fosh and game issued my permit. They said they could do an out of season permit if it was such a big issue.

The woman I originally spoke to said yep not a problem , should be able to issue you with a permit to shoot 5. I said five birds , and she said no, five percent, at which point I asked to speak to the manager , who was much more reasonable. It made me wonder if she had been told to do that just to placate the greenie bird lovers.




Tim

----------


## moonhunt

I can count well over 100 walking up 1km of swamp/ rushes in a small valley, no mallard ducklings survive, and none are ever hunted either 
I would like to wipe all of them out and make a sanctuary for the mallards, im sure they don't get all of them, I have caught a few feral cats and witnessed the other day a paradise duck attacking a mallard and her young

----------


## smidey

i got around two dozen pukes from the wetland that is roughly 100m from my house last season and around a dozen the year before. i started shooting them because they came up to my house a killed over a dozen chicken chicks and they would create all sorts of noise all night around my section. This summer i have noticed more ducks and herons and also spotted a bittern for the first time so it seems that as the numbers of pukeko drop other species increase which makes sense to me when i consider their behaviour of killing all other small birds they can get hold of. 

I think having all birds in sensible numbers is the best way to have it, that way one species doesn't dominate and over run the others and become a pest.

----------


## Dundee

Kill the fukas but don't get caught :Grin:

----------


## smidey

> Kill the fukas but don't get caught


not risking loosing my boom sticks or getting fines over some pest like that

----------


## Dundee

yeah that would be a worry

----------


## wattee

can you get the howa 1500 in a woddern stock??

----------


## BRADS

> can you get the howa 1500 in a woddern stock??


Cody will make you one........

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> can you get the howa 1500 in a woddern stock??


Yeh mate, that's what the .223 I shot the rabbits with a few pages back is

----------


## Haggie

> Kill the fukas but don't get caught


Im with this just do it and dont post it on here or tell a greeny and youl be right.

----------


## Dundee

But I don't recommend that :Yuush:  :ORLY:

----------


## smidey

Nah there are several houses over looking the wetland so not game. Session will come soon enough then a wetland walk will be an almost daily event.
Rules are rules and if I don't break them I can't get in the shit

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> Seen quiet a few young rabbits around here and its bloody wet,they are living under sheds or by trees where its a little dryer.
> 
> Rushy I average about 30 of those magpies a month.
> Attachment 2575
> Attachment 2576


There's your gun license gone and a criminal record in Australia

----------


## kiwi39

for shooting magpies !?

----------


## Rushy

> Kill the fukas but don't get caught


It is simply pest control Dundee.  They were shitting in your troughs and contaminating the stock water. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> There's your gun license gone and a criminal record in Australia


The buggers are everywhere over here BH.  You could shoot them until your heart is content on my property.

----------


## Nibblet

> The buggers are everywhere over here BH.  You could shoot them until your heart is content on my property.


Yeah we need to do a stalking mission around the front paddock. Some big bastards down there.

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah we need to do a stalking mission around the front paddock. Some big bastards down there.


It is there to be done Nibblet but quite a few fawns on the ground now so probably not the best time until they are all running at foot.

----------


## Gunzrrr

Took the 10/22 for a walk last night ... lots of fun to be had. These chaps won't be digging any more holes in the horse paddocks.

----------


## Dundee

Good haul there Gunzrrr :Thumbsup:

----------


## smidey

> There's your gun license gone and a criminal record in Australia


what should happen is half of all aussies should come over here and go home with two magpies and 2 possums each, would help our country a lot.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Took the 10/22 for a walk last night ... lots of fun to be had. These chaps won't be digging any more holes in the horse paddocks. 
> Attachment 17349


Go Gunzrrr. Well done.

----------


## Dundee

Free feed for one dog on the way back from river.


Never waste a road kill if ya can feed ya dog :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Must add great positioning of the tyres :Grin:

----------


## jord

Tonight's taking


Sent from my Browning

----------


## kiwi39

> Must add great positioning of the tyres


Yeah, nice headshot  :Thumbsup: 


Tim

----------


## Rushy

> Free feed for one dog on the way back from river.
> Attachment 17371
> 
> Never waste a road kill if ya can feed ya dog


Well done Dundee.  The dogs will be happy.

----------


## Rushy

> Tonight's taking


Brilliant Jordan. The dog looks as though it is waiting for the "eat" command

----------


## Dundee

That black dog on the tarp has the same t on his chest as our dog. Well done jord

----------


## jord

Rushy - he is! Check next photo....



Dundee - he's a collie x staffy, what's yours?


Sent from my Browning

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

Fair dinkum, they're in those numbers if not higher over here. In Australia ducks and quail are the only native species that we are allowed to shoot without needing a permit for removing pest species in which case you can shoot possums, magpies, lapwings, roos, wombats etc.

There are a few exceptions, in tas they can shoot wallabies and in eastern vic you can shoot wombats and dingos in Qld. Most states don't even have game bird shooting anymore, these days it's just Vic, SA, NT and maybe Tas. Qld and NSW have to be done with destruction permits.

Stupid logic if you ask me but that's what letting greenies have too much say leads to.

----------


## Beetroot

Got another little bugger with the 17, hit him just right of his head. The bullet made such a mess of the front half I had to cut it off, although I manage to salvage the back front leg.
Made rabbit stew for tea last night. Was excellent and so easy, wish there was more leftovers so I could've then made a pie.

I think I'll try roasting or rabbit pie next time.

----------


## Dundee

> Rushy - he is! Check next photo....
> 
> 
> 
> Dundee - he's a collie x staffy, what's yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Browning


Labrador hunterway x

----------


## Ryan

The green eyes hahahaha!  :Grin:

----------


## Steveh054

> Attachment 17374Attachment 17375
> 
> Got another little bugger with the 17, hit him just right of his head. The bullet made such a mess of the front half I had to cut it off, although I manage to salvage the *back front leg*.
> Made rabbit stew for tea last night. Was excellent and so easy, wish there was more leftovers so I could've then made a pie.
> 
> I think I'll try roasting or rabbit pie next time.


I'm confused..what is a back front leg???

----------


## gadgetman

> I'm confused..what is a back front leg???


Back from the front leg?

----------


## smidey

blooded the new 223 this evening. Tagged them from around 150m and 100m.

----------


## TimeRider

:Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Nice tags Smidey :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> blooded the new 223 this evening. Tagged them from around 150m and 100m.
> Attachment 17471
> Attachment 17472


That stopped them Smidey.  Well done.

----------


## Gunzrrr

Sweet neck shot on one of them ... good stuff.

----------


## smidey

> Sweet neck shot on one of them ... good stuff.


That wasn't an easy target that one, he was under a small gorse bush and due to a ridge I could see him with my head up but when I looked through the Scopes could only see his ears so sent it through the grass and was lucky enough to get it.

----------


## Gunzrrr

Got into some serious head shots last night.

----------


## Rushy

Well done Gunzrrr.

----------


## Bernie

Bella, me and a mate and his young fella went out we got  a few rabbits 20or so grass is very long   Plenty of cover .done a new drop sheet and angle compensation (my range finder not got tbr)checked my 0 at200 Wyndham shooting 1 inch at200 yds I and spot on. Shot 2 at 350 yds  1 at315 and a bunch at 100  to 200 plus Bella got 1at200 with tikka and young jack got a rabbit with his 410 double shotgun 1st for him with his new took. Bumped in to one of the farmers workers gave him a go with the ar15  now he wants one another convert to the black gun brigade

----------


## scottrods

10 on Friday evening. Half of them little balls of fluff and the other were adults. 
Tried the new 42gr's. Boy do they put them down!

----------


## mrs dundee

Roast rabbit is yummy nice in the crockpot so tender.One day I'm going to try and maknsome rabbit nuggets.

----------


## etrain

Initiating the 925...on some fat Waikato hares

Range: 50 - 60m
Ammo: Winchester copper hollow bulk pack

----------


## Bill999

rabbit nuggets sound like a great idea, must be getting close to lunch time....

----------


## Dundee

Welcome etrain

----------


## etrain

Cheers Dundee :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bill999

Evening walk, one very tick covered hare

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 17628
> 
> Evening walk, one very tick covered hare


The dog looks happy.

----------


## Bill999

She sure is 3+ hours of walking barely affects her energy level 
Hare no.2



One of two magpies shot at a distance free standing that if I told you how far you would call me a lier
Didn't think to photo the other

Don't you love it when the second comes back to see what the first is flapping on the ground about, makes the stalk worth every second

----------


## Dundee

Effects your camera skills :Thumbsup:  Wash ya bloody feet before you go home Bill

----------


## Bill999

haha that was the last thing on my mind after the electric fence incident

allways check for insulators before using a fence as a rest. bloody dropped me

----------


## Rushy

> Wash ya bloody feet before you go home Bill


Good advice Dundee.  My missus would be sceptic if I walked in like that.

----------


## Bill999

never mind the dirty feet. my missus wont be home this side of christmas 
I head shot another hare and 4 sparrows that were eating grass seed off my lawn

----------


## Rushy

Stick to the hares Bill.  It is hard to get a decent feed off of a Sparrow.

----------


## Bill999

My pig eats the hares rushy I stick to my rabbits, everything except the head and skin is gone within minutes

----------


## gadgetman

Four possums for tonights efforts. They are very easy pickings once found.

----------


## Rushy

> Four possums for tonights efforts. They are very easy pickings once found.


Brilliant GM. The eyes would show up well in the beam of your Maxtoch.

----------


## gadgetman

Sure do Rush, sure do!

----------


## Gunzrrr

Went for a walk in the evening with my new (second hand) Browning .22LR lever action posted early under Gun Porn.  Open sights is less accurate obviously ... I must practice more.

----------


## Gunzrrr

Hey Bill999 - looks like you were out with Bilbo Baggins!

----------


## Dundee

PT got two coons in traps

----------


## Bill999

> Hey Bill999 - looks like you were out with Bilbo Baggins!


Haha yes we are one in the same

----------


## geezejonesy

Cheers easter bunny 

223 ..55gr Sierra hpbt  
One very lucky bugs 
Forgot I was sighted in at 300 
He was only at 75ish lol

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Great shot geezejonsey but shouldn't you be in the shed at that time? :Grin:

----------


## geezejonesy

> Great shot geezejonsey but shouldn't you be in the shed at that time?


Duh I was off to shut the mooz away

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

True Mrs D shut ours away only got in at 1800hrs to :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## geezejonesy

2 more got them in the same pdk  even closer this morning while I was bringing the cows to the shed  
Made the cows bolt for a bit 

Lol thinking I got a head ache
Lol thinking of king n country ....
Boomffaaaa

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Shots!  You probably finished milking by the time I started this morning a bit of a sleep in whoops :Grin:

----------


## geezejonesy

Another one for the hawks


Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

The hawks will be happy.

----------


## Dundee

I watched possom trapper have a shot at a kitten with his bow.One lucky cat as arrow went an inch below.

----------


## geezejonesy

> The hawks will be happy.


i love feeding the hawks  well  keeping them with a fresh food supply

----------


## 7.62

went for a shoot this arvo, mainly to try out some new binos.  Crested a hill and spied 3 bunnies, picked off the first 2 at about 40 & 60yd.  The third one looked about 100yd away so pulled out the rangefinder to check.  Well f*ck me the rangefinder is on the blink!  My guesstimate was about 100yd so I dialled up 30 clicks and let rip.  The first shot went high so I held low for the 2nd shot and scored a clean hit.  Turned out that the 1st shot was actually a hit, clean through the ears.  Shows the importance of knowing the exact range when you're using a .22 with subbies at longer ranges :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

That is impressive 7.62 :Cool:

----------


## Maca49

Got to shoot on a Bull farm this avo. 25 dead including 1 knee hi rile an Anschutz 1420 decided to start to hang fire, real bastard and I cannot figure as yet, fires pin OK but no bang, then shit bang off it goes. Found working the action hard and fast helped.([ATTACH=CONFIG]17971[/ATTACH anywhere in the eye is good

----------


## Rushy

You gave them the dead eye treatment Maca

----------


## Maca49

Would of had a few more but it's hard to hold point of aim waiting for your rifle to fire!

----------


## Dundee

possum trapper got 6 coons out of 9 traps

----------


## geezejonesy

More impressive would've been @Dundee  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 




> possum trapper got 9 coons out of 6 traps
> Attachment 18034

----------


## Rushy

Cool hat PT.

----------


## Maca49

Fixed my rifle, dumbass me! The piece that fits over the trigger and is inlet into the stock, before the trigger guard goes on, was arse about face, hence the trigger when pulled came up against it, duh half pull only. I've given myself an upper cut or three so More shit needed!

----------


## geezejonesy

duh wot  :Wut:  sort of fuktard would put it back together backwards ????   :36 1 7: 

im guessing  :Brzzzzz:  oh i dunno :Whut:   @Maca49  :Wtfsmilie: 
 :Pissed Off:

----------


## Maca49

I'm usually perfect, but in this case the designs an ass, if I owned a Brno I'd have no such probs. anshultz are over engineered, but they shoot straight,er when they work!

----------


## Dundee

PT off again to bait traps

----------


## Maca49

Oh life on the farm is kinda laid back, possum er trappers up the track, good skills

----------


## Dundee

I think hes headn too those Ranges might be a long wait :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Maca49

Doing a Barry Crump?

----------


## Dundee

Yeah gone for weeks wouldn't worry this young fella and he would survive. :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

It is good that you have that level of confidence in him Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Another 3 coons

----------


## Rushy

What does PT do with the carcasses after he has plucked them Dundee?

----------


## Bernie

[ATTACH=CONFIG]18082[/ATTACH]hi guys and girls hope all had a great Xmas and are gearing up for a great new year. sSome photos of our annual Xmas wallaby hunt(think I double up on some)well the weather was horrid not good for us the tracks were too risky even with chains so it was all foot work.( i needed it anyway ) .paul myself and  Bella went.We were in charge of feeding the chickens and dogs while the farmer had a break away by the sea .Well on the 1st evening hunt 1st shot was mine the fog had come in making viz hard and range finders difficult to get a reading,the fog cleared and gave me a 514 yd shot at a Wally I nailed it! The fog was kind for 15mins  we shot another 6 all over 400 then we were clagged out.The weather had come to stay for the rest of the trip,we got 43 wallabies all up  only 3 with spot  lite all to Bella (1 during day 175 yds also) she was spotting Wally's well and Paul was shooting well as  well.ifired at 22 wallabies and got 19 all except 2over 200yd Bella also got a hair and rabit I got got 5 hares longest 325 yds Paul got the rest and a few rabbits and hairs.we also rounded up a run away horse which got dicey ,but the farmers wife was glad we did.it was agood result considering the conditions cheers bernie

----------


## Bernie

Bella

----------


## Bernie

our accommodation  is fantastic can  be shooting wallabys 10 mins from cottage

----------


## Dundee

> What does PT do with the carcasses after he has plucked them Dundee?


In the freezer do you want the recipe Rushy :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

That sounds like you all had a lot of fun Bernie,is the batch Kerry O'Rourkes if not it looks very similar?

What caliber rifles?

----------


## Bernie

No it's  a lovely couple ,he's  a  hard thing and she's  great  he  catches pigs on his property and pens them up (I think he's got plans for yanks)  so pigs off limit here and deer you reminded me to txt him seen abit black one while out he's got about 30 penned up good to go look at

----------


## gadgetman

Went for a wander with gadgette#3, trying to get her her first rabbit. Found one for her but gave up after 15 minutes of trying to line it up, bipod at all sorts of levels, left handed, right handed, standing on her head, ... Shot it myself before it morphed into twenty. Will try again when they are out more.

Tonight we will try and find some pigs with TR and gadgette#2.

----------


## veitnamcam

Good luck with the hog hunting.

----------


## gadgetman

> Good luck with the hog hunting.


Hog hunt postponed till tonight so the cows can be moved to another paddock and the brother-in-law can join in.

----------


## Dundee

First hare for me 2014,one trout,3mm of rain,no deer but having beers now. :Grin: 

Was going to check a crop out but left home to late. Shot this bugger on the run up the track through its back engine room :Grin:   Bolts dinner.

----------


## mrs dundee

Yum, yum for Bolt ah

----------


## Lindsay Barnett

end of the road

----------


## Rushy

You starting the dead rabbits society Lindsay?  Well done.

----------


## Bernie

Took my new cheapo shotty out for a walk got 13 with it left hand job but it's not a prob my brother got. 11 with 22 ( took these back for dog)

----------


## Dundee

Must have a big ass dog feeding that lot to em  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: Best i hit the sack :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nibblet

Congrats bernie, you got a photo right way round.

----------


## Bernie

> Congrats bernie, you got a photo right way round.


Funny thing is I did nothing different :Wtfsmilie:  let's hope I've finally got it worked out

----------


## smidey

spent the last couple weeks camping and got a few possums and rabbits. Smoked a rabbit for something different and it was very good.
here's a couple of odd balls for my area, i've never seen possums this colour up here before but shot two like it and a different coloured rabbit

----------


## Dundee

Nice looking rabbit skin

----------


## smidey

> Nice looking rabbit skin


he became xmas lunch for the dog

----------


## Lindsay Barnett

trying to

----------


## gadgetman

Went for a wander up the back of the farm with TR and gadgette#3. I knocked over two with the 223 and gadgette#3 sent one round just over the head of another one. Heaps of droppings, holes and low cropped areas but not many showed themselves.

Saw a lot of pig sign. Might go for another stroll later and see if they show up.

----------


## Nibblet

Went for a stroll last night around the clutha river and within about 2km saw over at least 100 rabbits. the whole ground was moving. So much damage from the little feckers

----------


## Rushy

> Went for a stroll last night around the clutha river and within about 2km saw over at least 100 rabbits. the whole ground was moving. So much damage from the little feckers


Gas operated 223 with 30 round mag Nibblet

----------


## Nibblet

Marlin 795 with 'hundy round drum mag  :Thumbsup: 

Need to buy e-cat safe but so many expenses at the moment. When I get back will sort it then we can have some real fun.

----------


## R93

Loaded up some 62gr Scirocco's for the .223 for a play.
3250fps and a quick 200 yard zero. 307 BC Pretty impressed so far.
Had a look up the back of the farm for some hares which are usually plentiful but due to the weather may have looked for drier ground as I never picked any up in the bino's.

My young fella spotted a big black back gull sitting in front of a stump out in the riverbed.
He asked if he could have a go at it so I got him to laser it as I new it was around 300. He reckoned he got 360 and I confirmed it.
He was still keen to have a go.

No wind to speak of but I was pretty sure he would miss as he has never shot further than 200yrds and 360 yards would be a mental deterrent but I dialed in the 3.8 MOA shooter app told me to.
He lined the gull up and I told him when he was ready to push the cocking piece to fire and squeeze a shot off.
I made sure he looked comfortable and left it to him, when to fire. I just got the binos on to the gull when it disappeared in a cloud of feathers.
The smart ass cycled the bolt looked back through the scope and asked if I could see the wing sticking up from the rocks in its last throws of life.
I was to busy picking my jaw up off the ground to answer him.
Goes without saying he was pretty chuffed and I was still scratching my thick skull in disbelief.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 6mm ackley

Took the young fella out for his first bunny shoot yesterday talk about beginners luck :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

You can go a lifetime without nailing a black bunny

----------


## Toby

Seen a couple but we never shoot the black ones

----------


## Dundee

> Seen a couple but we never shoot the black ones


Jeeze man your from Wairoa I thought it be open season on the blacks :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Black ones reasonably common on a property i shoot occasionally. Maybe 1 in 80 or a hundred.
Only ever shot one ginger one yet other parts of the country they are pretty common.

----------


## Dundee

I have shot 3 blacks,4 whites never seen a ginger rabbit but there is one big fat one in a cage,don't think Sean will let me smoke that one :Grin:   And 1 white hare.

----------


## Rushy

> And 1 white hare.


I have hundreds of white hairs these days Dundee.

----------


## Chris

> I have hundreds of white hairs these days Dundee.


That's the price you pay for maturity Rushy ,don't mean your an old hua .

----------


## smidey

i know where two black bunnies are, i see them regularly when cycling a road near mine. I shall collect them at some stage soon.

----------


## Nibblet

> I have hundreds of white hairs these days Dundee.


Been collecting your grey wings? Haha JK, your wifes not old enough.

----------


## gadgetman

Shot three black rabbits and a couple of gingers on my first outing with mudgripz and crew.

----------


## Dundee

The luck of some is unbelievable well done Gadget

----------


## gadgetman

Luck had nothing to do with it, there were thousands of the things running all over the place.

----------


## Dundee

> Luck had nothing to do with it, there were thousands of the things running all over the place.


Lucky bugger "Mackensie Basin"?   How many did you guys get in total?

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

I've shot two blacks and seen maybe another two or three but the last was about 7 or 8 years ago. Tanned one of the skins which I had for a few years until the dogs ended him. Have seen two gingers and a half white one. My life of rabbit hunting summed up in a couple of sentences

----------


## Haggie

Bought a bow to beat my cousin in a semi friendly competition and decided to try my hand with it on some turkeys after loosing half my arrows i got a bit frustrated and peppered them with the scattergun. afterward found some fresh rooting on the edge of the property and decided to follow some sign, ended up stalking up to decent sized boar about a km away but before i could blast it, it got wise of me and took off, only opportunity to shot it after that was when it was between me and my cousin and i wasnt willing to risk it, still kicking myself i didnt get the first shot off in time.

----------


## Rushy

The boar would have smelled you coming Haggie.

----------


## Dundee

Good safety call there Haggie :Thumbsup:

----------


## Haggie

> The boar would have smelled you coming Haggie.


Must have smelled rather enticing got to about 30m from the bastard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Must have smelled rather enticing got to about 30m from the bastard


It was probably thinking I could eat this bugger and then thought oh no he could eat me. Ha ha ha ha. How did the knife handle go?

----------


## gadgetman

> Lucky bugger "Mackensie Basin"?   How many did you guys get in total?


North Canty. We've bowled a few thousand off the place, rabbits are now very scarce.

----------


## Nibblet

Victim of your own success

----------


## Haggie

> It was probably thinking I could eat this bugger and then thought oh no he could eat me. Ha ha ha ha. How did the knife handle go?


Havent put any into action yet my little forge turned into bit of a pulse jet so im building another when i get back to auckland.

On the note of pests, got two small pigs this arvo. went out to look for goats and came across 2 small pigs shot one with the 223 and got the other with a dog, after which some goats wandered out on the cliffs below ranged them in at 405 meters which is a bit far for the 223 especially with the wind coming straight off the sea so might do a morning trip tomorrow. But have some spotlighting planned so i most likely wont be arsed.

----------


## Rushy

Well done on the pigs Haggie.

----------


## seandundee

Cant wait untill i shoot something with my bow
 first i have to save $13 to get better arrows cause look how blunt these are

 i only use them for targets, lately ive been trying to shoot the sparrows on my grandads lawn, but no they fly off as soon as you pull the string back


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## seandundee

so far ive lost 6 out of 7, i thing i might get white ones next time!  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Haggie

> so far ive lost 6 out of 7, i thing i might get white ones next time!


Give them a spritz with fluro pink or yellow tailpaint or spraypaint.

Bagged 3 rabbits, a hare 3 possums and got onto another pig lastnight but lost it a swampy bit, was a bit suspect jumping into it with chest high rushes and only my little cousin with a dolphin torch for light, kinda glad it got away.

----------


## Dundee

Probably be big bad ass eels in there Haggie :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Cant wait untill i shoot something with my bow
>  first i have to save $13 to get better arrows cause look how blunt these are
> 
>  i only use them for targets, lately ive been trying to shoot the sparrows on my grandads lawn, but no they fly off as soon as you pull the string back
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


But all the while you are improving you skills Sean.  The bow looks taller than you.

----------


## smidey

i haven't bowled them yet, looking like a good supply for may

----------


## seandundee

yea it is its very big


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> yea it is its very big
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


You will cope I am sure Sean.

----------


## seandundee

its 25lb


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Are you going to let your brother have a go?

----------


## Dundee

> i haven't bowled them yet, looking like a good supply for may
> Attachment 18739


Yeah shoot the black ones leave the jerseys :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## smidey

> Yeah shoot the black ones leave the jerseys


so i guess your a field mice fan?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

yeah the little brown jerseys don't leave big holes in ya pds but parrie season rocks around next month smidy :Thumbsup:  :Cool:

----------


## Vapour

Couple hares biting the dust
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A-w...e_gdata_player

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Hope these are gone before shed inspection :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## smidey

> yeah the little brown jerseys don't leave big holes in ya pds but parrie season rocks around next month smidy


yeah parrie weekend and pukeko week. i am in need of some shooting practise

----------


## Bill999

2 rabbits and the possom that has been eating my girlfriends watermellons talley for me last night

----------


## hawkfish

:Thumbsup:

----------


## hawkfish

Looks like me after a few too many ha ha

----------


## smidey

i'd love to shoot one of them one day. grass looks good, golf course?

----------


## hawkfish

They are a challenging quarry just because they are so bloody clever! Well if you are ever over here give me a shout, I'll take you out after a few Foxes. :Wink:

----------


## smidey

as sly as a fox huh?

----------


## scottrods

My mate in Timaru took my boy and I out last night. A couple of goats and 5 roos to the 22-250. Here's a picture of him ranging while my boy gets comfortable waiting for the stinkies to show themselves.

----------


## Rushy

Nice country for it and look at the grass you have down there.  Send a couple of truck loads north.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Aha! I see someone else has access to our goat block! Lucky fellas  :Wink: 

(no wonder it hasn't been producing so well recently)

We once walked up to the edge of the small basin just forward and to the left of that photo and found 40+ nannies and kids bedded down within 20 metres.

----------


## Dundee

possum trapper got 5 coons today

----------


## Rushy

Good on him Dundee. He is doing well.

----------


## Gunzrrr

Dealt to some pests whilst at the beach house.

----------


## smidey

i found that both possums and rabbits love the beach, nothing like a beach holiday that includes some pest banging  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Is that the tray of the ute or BBQ? :Grin:   Ya spose to skin em first :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Gunzrrr

> i found that both possums and rabbits love the beach, nothing like a beach holiday that includes some pest banging


Fishing gear >>> check
Boat >>> check
Scuba gear >>> check
Paddle board >>> check
.17HMR >>> CHECK

----------


## scottrods

I don't have access, he does. Apparently the farm is up for sale. He doesn't shoot it often though.
It was a priviledge to shoot there as we found the roos out after dark.

----------


## smidey

my list was more like this  :Have A Nice Day: 



> Fishing gear >>> check
> Boat >>> check
> Scuba gear >>> check
> Paddle board >>> check
> 22lr & 12g >>> CHECK

----------


## hawkfish

> my list was more like this


I like the way you left the wife off  :Thumbsup:  But you did forget the dog!

----------


## smidey

> I like the way you left the wife off  But you did forget the dog!


haha that actually was the case. Our son is 11 weeks old now so around 8 weeks old when we went camping so it was myself, my 3 older children and the dog went camping for two weeks. Mrs and baby visited most days for a short time  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## falconhell

1st for the year out the house window

Sent from my HUAWEI Y300-0151 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Well done FH

----------


## Dundee

I have been a bit slack lately but picked up a road kill on way home from fishing :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

That would make good eel bait for VC.

----------


## JayColli

These little critters aren't really considered pests here but I thought I'd put up yesterday's snare line winnings. We have 12 snares along a trail at a distance of about 50m each and have been picking up about 1 a day on average. Lots of coyote tracks around but we haven't lost one yet!

_Lepus americanus_ - Showshoe Hare

----------


## Scouser

> These little critters aren't really considered pests here but I thought I'd put up yesterday's snare line winnings. We have 12 snares along a trail at a distance of about 50m each and have been picking up about 1 a day on average. Lots of coyote tracks around but we haven't lost one yet!
> 
> _Lepus americanus_ - Showshoe Hare
> 
> Attachment 19002


Oooh ....i like the look of them, tasty?

----------


## JayColli

Tastes just like NZ grass-fed bunnies despite the differences in diet. Honestly, the award for the best tasting North American rodent is a toss up between the Porcupine and the Eastern Red Squirrel  :Grin:  I've made a few squirrel pies so far this season but no porky-pricks yet...

----------


## Rushy

Porcupine pie. Ha ha ha ha complete with its own toothpicks.

----------


## Shearer

Hhhmmmm.  They don't look big enough to make snow shoes out of.

----------


## JayColli

Got me some skerrl yesterday. First blood for the little Marlin 795 and a headshot to boot.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Got me some skerrl yesterday. First blood for the little Marlin 795 and a headshot to boot.
> 
> Attachment 19169


Aww its cute.
What do they taste like?

----------


## Dundee

It looks like a rabbit missing the long ears,long tail or short tail Jay Colli?

----------


## gadgetman

Reckon you'd need a fair few of those for a feed.

----------


## Ryan

Hors d'oeuvres...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## JayColli

Tastes just like rabbit to me! I'd probably need 3-4 of them to get the same amount of meat as I would off one rabbit but these guys are really active on warm days in the winter so they're easy to hunt if you have a good spot. Still working on that minor detail...

These guys have long tails, probably as long as their body. The short-tailed tree rats are chipmunks which are about the same size but much rarer and there's no season on em.

----------


## EeeBees

Friends have told me the damage porcupine quills can do to a dog...sounds dreadful.

----------


## JayColli

"So not worth it..."

----------


## Rushy

Ouch!  I bet that dog never went back there again.

----------


## thomas

> "So not worth it..."


Faaaaaaaark that would've hurt!!!

----------


## SlimySquirrel

A bit grim but we were testing the 22-250 to see what the different loads would do on head shots.

The Decapitated one is the 45 gr jhp Winchester
The Empty face is 55 gr V-Max Hornady both shot at 100 yds.

----------


## JayColli

Holy Fark Slimy!!! No need to bleed out those goats.

----------


## Rushy

That is certainly significant damage.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Yeah.... Sounded really solid. Was incredible.... Like the look of the nosler 55 tipped stuff BC .271 should be decent 0-400

----------


## Dundee

That poor dog.........and the goats wouldn't have felt a thing

----------


## Dougie

Aw, poor woofder  :Sad:  and shit jesus that did the business on those goats!

Some for the pot..

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> A bit grim but we were testing the 22-250 to see what the different loads would do on head shots.
> 
> The Decapitated one is the 45 gr jhp Winchester
> The Empty face is 55 gr V-Max Hornady both shot at 100 yds.
> 
> Attachment 19270Attachment 19271


Cant say it wasn't humane

----------


## Dundee

> Aw, poor woofder  and shit jesus that did the business on those goats!
> 
> Some for the pot..
> Attachment 19297Attachment 19298


Nice pins :Grin:     I mean cotton tails :Thumbsup:

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Haha.... Nice work Dougie! Did I see you in NZ Hunter per chance?

Those 45 gr pills took care of business at 250 as well... Wasn't lacking any punch with as it knocked a big nanny over with a shoulder shot. 

One passed clean through a young kid and wasn't fatal even though it hit below the eye and exited through the bottom of the jaw but the next shot hit the top of the head and was all over.

----------


## GravelBen

> One passed clean through a young kid and wasn't fatal even though it hit below the eye and exited through the bottom of the jaw but the next shot hit the top of the head and was all over.


Had a zombie goat once take 3 or 4 headshots from a 22mag and just stand there bleating. Turned out I had grabbed ammo out of the wrong box, it was shooting an inch to the right and punching straight through without hitting the brain. Learnt my lesson...

----------


## gadgetman

Nice work on the goats there SlimySquirrel.

----------


## JayColli

Nice work on the rabbits Dougie! I also see you brought your CF issued boots with you to NZ as well ha ha.

----------


## Bill999

went for a spotlight last night, shot only one cat on the whole property

I only found it due the excruciating sound the female cat(of which I shot the big ol tom who was mounting her) was making while they were partaking in Intercourse

It sounded like a pig squealing from a distance, man Id hate to be a female cat with the barbed penises cats have

----------


## veitnamcam

Ya learn something everyday!

----------


## Gibo

Nasty little pricks alright!!

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Hahahhaa..... Wow.... That's err.... Wow.

----------


## Gibo

> Hahahhaa..... Wow.... That's err.... Wow.


Yeah agreed  :O O:  guess you need some form of traction aye. Swapped a helmet for some spikes  :Zomg:

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah agreed  guess you need some form of traction aye. Swapped a helmet for some spikes


Get a few piercings and you could have spikes yourself Gibo.

----------


## Dougie

Yep Jay those boots have done some miles alright!  :Have A Nice Day: 

and ahuh you will have seen me in NZO Hunting, I'm their new junior writer.

----------


## Gibo

> I'm their new junior writer.


Is that measured by age, experience or height?  :Psmiley:   :Grin:

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Congrats Dougie... Nice read! Keenly awaiting the second part.

----------


## Ryan

> Congrats Dougie... Nice read! Keenly awaiting the second part.


On an unrelated note, I think you take the award for most picturesque forum avatar.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

> Is that measured by age, experience or height?


All of the above  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers guys, yeah the next issue went to print today. I'm really enjoying it and the other writers are awesome!

----------


## Dougie

> On an unrelated note, I think you take the award for most picturesque forum avatar.


Photo is taken ontop of a big stack of felled trees near Red Rocks in Wellington - you can see the cook straight behind me, a bit to the right is the Happy Valley hill that caught on fire last year.

----------


## hawkfish

Shhhh..... He's sleeping..... Honest!  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 19341
> 
> Shhhh..... He's sleeping..... Honest!


Nah he is only foxing the cunning bugger. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Dynastar27

> Got one about 4yrs ago  stood on it and broke the handle now it has 2 bits of wood and some duct tape holding it together 
> Last summer did a bit too much follow through on the backhand did something to my shoulder that has just come right


the problem is those little fuckers know what the sound of a action on a gun sounds like as well

----------


## Ryan

> Photo is taken ontop of a big stack of felled trees near Red Rocks in Wellington - you can see the cook straight behind me, a bit to the right is the Happy Valley hill that caught on fire last year.


Not sure how to break this to you Dougie but I was actually referring to Slimy Squirrel's avatar...  :XD:

----------


## Gibo

> Not sure how to break this to you Dougie but I was actually referring to Slimy Squirrel's avatar...


Oh mate you are playing with fire there! You blatantly quoted Dougie with a compliment and now you are taking it back?  :ORLY:   :Thumbsup: 


PS this post is incorrect therefore void of any forum value

----------


## smidey

> Oh mate you are playing with fire there! You blatantly quoted Dougie with a compliment and now you are taking it back?


might want to re-read his post haha

----------


## Gibo

> might want to re-read his post haha


 :Sad:  what the fuck was I looking at? Ha Ha!!

----------


## gadgetman

> what the fuck was I looking at? Ha Ha!!


Senility?

Note: Defined as mental or physical decay and sets in on males at 19.

----------


## Gibo

> Senility?
> 
> Note: Defined as mental or physical decay and sets in on males at 19.


Ha Ha oh well at least it wasnt a mean comment or anything  :Grin:  

As you were Ryan  :Wink:

----------


## smidey

> what the fuck was I looking at? Ha Ha!!


identify your target beyond all doubt  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> identify your target beyond all doubt


I had the target sorted just didnt have my permit, actually it may have been concidered poaching  :Grin:

----------


## Uplandstalker

After a bit of distance work with the long guns, Matt2308 and I took the 223Maximus for a short walk up one side of the valley. It didn't talk long to get all we could carry. Ranges between 80 and 371 meters.

53gr Vmax doing 3550fps seems to do the trick.

----------


## smidey

90 mins ago my 13yo son came into my office breathing heavy........ dad,dad,dad, i've just seen..........."breath"........... some goats up the mountain........ 

bought home the rear quarters

back to work.

love it here.

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya Smidey

----------


## Dougie

Whoops  :XD:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

We all know Gibo's avatar is the best!

----------


## Ryan

> Whoops 
> 
> We all know Gibo's avatar is the best!


It's okay.

----------


## Toby

I'm going to buy some subs tomorrow and shoot some yakyaks hopefully. This thread had inspired me to do so

----------


## wonder trapper

went to shift the stock fences and ran into these two buggers  :Cool:

----------


## Maca49

This is some of my days tally, I need an op to put my ring back in, apart from that fine. .22 going in the rack for GOOD oh that 17HMR longest shot ever on a rabbit est 200 metres, very windy, but really enjoyed that shooting. Best thing is hit equals DEAD. I'm a believer Happy! anywhere in the eye is good!   long and the short of it!

----------


## smidey

nice. i'm thinking about going hmr to. I love the quietness of my fully suppressed 22 but it's a bit weak at any distance, an HMR will allow me to be much lazier haha

----------


## Maca49

Smiley I've got some work to do to sort the range thing on the scope, but awesome once I came to grips with it, got 15 rabbits and the hare. Probably saw the same # again that I missed or didn't get a shot at. Lots of shots 100 plus, put a suppressor on it and funny how many rabbits ran towards me if I missed first shot. Cocked up got a CZ 452 with a bull barrel, hopeless to shoot off hand just so bloody heavy,

----------


## smidey

it must be nice to have serious range, not have to try to get close and risk them bolting. there are a few spur winged plovers here that could do with being looked at through a scope on a hmr. they always seem to stay at about 100, they closer i get the faster they move away.

----------


## Dundee

Maca & Wonder Trapper took 30 minutes to wait for those pics to load any chance the next ones can be smaller? Mega bytes :15 4 128:

----------


## Ryan

As we say in Afrikaans "mors dood".

----------


## Rushy

Well done Maca.  Good day out.

----------


## wonder trapper

went for a walk to try out the new kahles binoculars and got this one at 100mtrs just

----------


## MattyP

1 Canada Goose after failing to find any deer/pigs  :Sad: . Shot it at 230 yds with the 308 - wasn't much left! Could hear the "thunk" of the hit as it ripped it apart.

Are these things worth eating? Plenty of em around and I guess I could aim for head/neck so that there's something left :p.

----------


## MattyP

And I did not know that about male cats penises. Learn something every day...

----------


## Rushy

> 1 Canada Goose after failing to find any deer/pigs . Shot it at 230 yds with the 308 - wasn't much left! Could hear the "thunk" of the hit as it ripped it apart.
> 
> Are these things worth eating? Plenty of em around and I guess I could aim for head/neck so that there's something left :p.


Q. Is a Canada Goose worth eating?  A.  Would Rushy like to meet Elle McPerson?

----------


## MattyP

> Q. Is a Canada Goose worth eating?  A.  Would Rushy like to meet Elle McPerson?


So, no? She is a bit past it now I guess. Fussy bastard....

----------


## Toby

> So, no? She is a bit past it now I guess. Fussy bastard....


Taste good to me.

----------


## Rushy

> So, no? She is a bit past it now I guess. Fussy bastard....


She was, she is and she will always be a gorgeous hotty.

----------


## Bill999

I hate goose meat, most like it tho

----------


## tui_man2

I hate it cooked as breast, but mixed with a mutton for bangers they are good, have fair few them over here on the coast gives you good day full wandering the river bed shooting them and taking breasts. Makes it better for deer hunting met time with no bloody honkers around to mess it up

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

> I hate it cooked as breast, but mixed with a mutton for bangers they are good, have fair few them over here on the coast gives you good day full wandering the river bed shooting them and taking breasts. Makes it better for deer hunting met time with no bloody honkers around to mess it up
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


West coast turkeys  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

Canadian Goose I like the breast sliced thin, marinated and flash fried. Also whole breast good marinated and cooked much like venison steak. Great done as casserole with some diced up bacon to add a bit of fat. Have not had it roasted before but might have to try it at some stage.

And I have a nephew about your age MattyP who at about 10 had a poster of Elle McPherson stuck on the ceiling above his bed, ever hopeful that it would come unstuck and fall on him.

----------


## MattyP

Haha, or was it just for target practice!?!?

----------


## wonder trapper

Decided to throw the traps out in the neighbors pine and blue gum  plantation and caught a couple of possums to add to the fur collection anyone no the prices of fur ATM   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Dundee will. About $120 for hand plucked at a guess.

----------


## Ryan

My MIL has invited me over to their spot to eliminate some magpies. Time to put that box of No.4 that's been sitting in my safe to good use but knowing my luck I'll rock up and they won't be anywhere to be seen...

----------


## Dundee

Wonder trapper the price of hand plucked fur is now $100 and the buyers aren't taking skins over summer.

----------


## wonder trapper

i just pluck them anyway but cheers dundee

----------


## Gunzrrr

> nice. i'm thinking about going hmr to. I love the quietness of my fully suppressed 22 but it's a bit weak at any distance, an HMR will allow me to be much lazier haha


Smidey
You won't regret buying an HMR. I got one of the first Rugers and been a wonderful calibre for killing rabbits and possums. Cheap to run and reliable as hell. I love the rotary mag as it sits flush under the bolt ... great for walking and quads. I hear CZ's are great value for money too. Get an HMR for sure. Keep safe in the hills.

----------


## veitnamcam

10 or so bunnys and a couple of magpies, only kept one bunny cos most of em looked like this.

----------


## Dundee

That is how the black pests in this country should look VC :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

not good for filling the slow cooker tho

----------


## Rushy

> 10 or so bunnys and a couple of magpies, only kept one bunny cos most of em looked like this.
> 
> Attachment 19823


What is with all of these black bunnies you fellah's get? I have never seen one except as a pet in a hutch and I am guessing you weren't shooting pets.

----------


## veitnamcam

> What is with all of these black bunnies you fellah's get? I have never seen one except as a pet in a hutch and I am guessing you weren't shooting pets.


Depends on the area of course but I think the accepted average is one black in a hundred bunny's,this property used to be crawling with them(rabbits) but they are getting them right down now and the remainder are very flighty hence most were shot with 223.
saw one other black I didn't get a shot on.
Only ever shot one ginger one out of hundreds and hundreds,yet they are fairly common in other areas.

Saw three almost fully grown kittens on the side of the road on the way home,at least 10km from any house.
I pulled over and thought about getting the rifle out of the boot but the wife wasn't happy and I didn't want to be standing there with a rifle on the side of the road so they live unfortunately.

----------


## Rushy

> Depends on the area of course but I think the accepted average is one black in a hundred bunny's,this property used to be crawling with them(rabbits) but they are getting them right down now and the remainder are very flighty hence most were shot with 223.
> saw one other black I didn't get a shot on.
> Only ever shot one ginger one out of hundreds and hundreds,yet they are fairly common in other areas.
> 
> Saw three almost fully grown kittens on the side of the road on the way home,at least 10km from any house.
> I pulled over and thought about getting the rifle out of the boot but the wife wasn't happy and I didn't want to be standing there with a rifle on the side of the road so they live unfortunately.


Yeh wives are funny like that. I was driving home last night with my brother in law in the back when there was a possum in the headlights.  My BIL said get that bastard so I lined it up in the centre of the bonnet only to be given the don't you dare with me in the car from my missus in the front seat.  The possum lives this morning.

----------


## Dundee

Bloody woman aye :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Bloody woman aye


Yep, they are an enigma wrapped up in a riddle that I have never been able to fathom Dundee

----------


## wonder trapper

went for a look for some bunnies could find any so settled for these two hares
any good hare recipes to try please  :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

Well done WT.  PM Mrs Dundee.  They eat a fair bit of hare.

----------


## wonder trapper

cheers rushy

----------


## Dundee

I'm glad you got the spelling right on the hare Rushy. :Grin: 
Well done WT the back legs are the best feed the rest to ya dog :Thumbsup:

----------


## PerazziSC3

Smacked a tahr with the 338

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

that's a pretty big little pesty :thumbup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 19878Attachment 19880Attachment 19881went for a look for some bunnies could find any so settled for these two hares
> any good hare recipes to try please


 http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...d.php?p=186286

I am still yet to try it, let me know how it goes.

----------


## Dundee

those shingle slides look mean Perazzi, good skills and still got the winter coat.

----------


## Beetroot

> Attachment 19878Attachment 19880Attachment 19881went for a look for some bunnies could find any so settled for these two hares
> any good hare recipes to try please


Google Jugged Hare
Some folk say it's an extremely gamey meat and not for the faint hearted, but I found it good done as a casserole type dish.

----------


## wonder trapper

I also took the back straps of are they any good as well dundee  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

yep

----------


## Dundee

> I also took the back straps of are they any good as well dundee


Absolutely!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Hope you fillet trout better than Hare! :Grin:

----------


## wonder trapper

perfect will let you know on the results  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Hope you fillet trout better than Hare!


Half the meat still on the bone on that hare.

----------


## wonder trapper

hare legs and sweet chili stew made it for lunch was delicious  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Good on ya :Thumbsup:

----------


## wonder trapper

got him this afternoon while taking hay bales out of the shed  :Cool:  been a couple finding it cosy in there just  :Yuush:

----------


## Rushy

Good work WT

----------


## tiroatedson

Smacked two rabbits over tonight......forgot to get cat food on Saturday ....both young and both had spotted livers......what's with that?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## veitnamcam

liver fluke?

----------


## Dundee

> Smacked two rabbits over tonight......forgot to get cat food on Saturday ....both young and both had spotted livers......what's with that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


RCD?

----------


## username

220 geese from two spreads we got 115 between 4 of us and the other 3 guys got the rest

Long day, birds made us work hard. i have chapped lips from calling all day
14hrs in the blind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

Do you video it?

----------


## Dundee

Jeeze username that is an impressive slay. :Cool: 

??? How much ammo was bombed off?  What size steel or lead?

Lot of work to dress all those birds or was a big hole dug?

----------


## veitnamcam

Impressive:thumbup:

sausages?

----------


## username

These are bromley birds (CHCH shit ponds) soo not for eating. i have bout 60 birds at home that i will have a crack at for sausages, mix with some venison and hopefully a cham after my west coast trip at the end of the month. Toby footage was taken if i ever get my hands on it i will post it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

What a day that must have been.  Never see them around here.

----------


## username

> Jeeze username that is an impressive slay.
> 
> ??? How much ammo was bombed off?  What size steel or lead?
> 
> Lot of work to dress all those birds or was a big hole dug?


2.5" 40gm lead 4s ? An upland load. Went threw a few cases. Cant use big loads coz the block is about 100 acres in the middle of chch and dont want anything leaving the property. It did prove you dont need 3.5" BB to shoot geese. Not many geese that decoyed got away!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## StrikerNZ

55 Wallabies over two nights between 3 of us. One very happy cockie, 3 knackered shooters. Out of ammo!

One fallow taken too, so backsteaks for breakfast tomorrow!

Good times!  :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

> 55 Wallabies over two nights between 3 of us. One very happy cockie, 3 knackered shooters. Out of ammo!
> 
> One fallow taken too, so backsteaks for breakfast tomorrow!
> 
> Good times!


 :Useless:

----------


## Rushy

> 55 Wallabies over two nights between 3 of us. One very happy cockie, 3 knackered shooters. Out of ammo!
> 
> One fallow taken too, so backsteaks for breakfast tomorrow!
> 
> Good times!



No Striker, no. Eat the liver for breakfast and let the back steaks age some.

----------


## Rushy

> 


Dundee not everyone has one of those new fangled box brownie camera thingies.

----------


## StrikerNZ

> No Striker, no. Eat the liver for breakfast and let the back steaks age some.


Has to be done! Mate who came up to shoot with us for the weekend is heading back south this morning and we couldn't have him leave without enjoying a few back steaks.

----------


## Rushy

> Has to be done! Mate who came up to shoot with us for the weekend is heading back south this morning and we couldn't have him leave without enjoying a few back steaks.


Sacrilege

----------


## gadgetman

> Sacrilege


+1

Send him on his way with a share and instructions.

----------


## Dundee

Went down to the river to check siloughettes and a rabbit ran down the track in front of me. Didn't shoot just in case there was a chance of having a shot at birds. On way back it was still there so gave it a shot.

----------


## Rushy

On ya Dundee.

----------


## Shearer

A couple of bunnies head shot with the 17hmr.


The top one was taken at 120m.

----------


## Rushy

Well done Shearer.  I bet that bottom one has an ear ache.

----------


## Josh

> That is how the black pests in this country should look VC

----------


## Toby

> 


Wheres the kfc and water melon?

Found it

----------


## Bill999

just blasted a pesky possom off the roof of my shed its been living in with the dog in tow helping finish it off

----------


## Rushy

Good on you Bill

----------


## scottrods

Total of 187 roo's at the weekend. I got 37. Cambo taylor scored marginally higher. 
Longest range for the group 735m taken with a 7mm WSM. My 243 accounted for one at 425m and a headshot at 402m  :Have A Nice Day:  with factory ammo.

----------


## Gibo

:Useless: 


> Total of 187 roo's at the weekend. I got 37. Cambo taylor scored marginally higher. 
> Longest range for the group 735m taken with a 7mm WSM. My 243 accounted for one at 425m and a headshot at 402m  with factory ammo.

----------


## Rushy

> 


Gibo how do you take photos of a head shot at 402 yards.  Not even superman could take the shot and then zip down with a camera to capture the event just as the bullet busts through the cranium. Of course I could have up to a couple of years back but I was an exceptional athlete.

----------


## Gibo

> Gibo how do you take photos of a head shot at 402 yards.  Not even superman could take the shot and then zip down with a camera to capture the event just as the bullet busts through the cranium. Of course I could have up to a couple of years back but I was an exceptional athlete.


Scenery, rifles, wobblies on the deck.........plenty i'd be keen to see  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

> Of course I could have up to a couple of years back but I was an exceptional athlete.


Liar. That should say at least forty

----------


## Rushy

> Liar.


Oh that is harsh Toby. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Dundee

A kitty kat ran past the pond this morning and I got him with the shotty he fell in.

Wet pussy :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Ha ha ha ha you got my attention Dundee.

----------


## gadgetman

> Total of 187 roo's at the weekend. I got 37. Cambo taylor scored marginally higher. 
> Longest range for the group 735m taken with a 7mm WSM. My 243 accounted for one at 425m and a headshot at 402m  with factory ammo.


Good work guys. I am so missing getting out at the moment.

----------


## Hunt4life

The enemy (aka Spur-winged Plover) shot at 70m with Sako .222 and Highland 50gn...


Caught it on HD video too  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

Good work

----------


## Hunt4life

Thought you'd like that one Toby  :Wink:

----------


## Ryan

> The enemy (aka Spur-winged Plover) shot at 70m with Sako .222 and Highland 50gn...
> 
> Caught it on HD video too


Made a pretty good mess!

----------


## Toby

I take it you got the .222 shooting good now?

----------


## Hunt4life

This cunning Pukeko was squawking and hiding in a ditch on the farm and only sticking his head up to check my location at about 120/130m away. I was hunting bunnies and hares, but couldn't resist the opportunity to test myself on such a small target...

----------


## Hunt4life

> Made a pretty good mess!


Couldn't find it's other leg! Looks awesome on video... Like a Hollywood bomb detonation

----------


## Hunt4life

> I take it you got the .222 shooting good now?


Haven't tweaked anything yet mate. She shots great (obviously) with one shot. But as barrel gets hot each shot rises about half an inch, so will need to find what's causing it.

----------


## Hunt4life

[QUOTE=Hunt4life;214894]This cunning Pukeko was squawking and hiding in a ditch on the farm and only sticking his head up ...QUOTE]

By the way...Although the thread says "today" and the photo was posted today, no, the birdey wasn't shot today, so relax and breathe

----------


## Toby

[QUOTE=Hunt4life;214925]


> This cunning Pukeko was squawking and hiding in a ditch on the farm and only sticking his head up ...QUOTE]
> 
> By the way...Although the thread says "today" and the photo was posted today, no, the birdey wasn't shot today, so relax and breathe


You get flooded with pm's?

----------


## Hunt4life

Nah just one concerned member  :Have A Nice Day:  Probably should've anticipated a reaction

----------


## Rushy

Well done H4L. Bloody vermin that Pukeko,s are they should have a bounty on them.

----------


## Hunt4life

Come next winter Rushy, they're in for a fright at my place

----------


## Ryan

> Come next winter Rushy, they're in for a fright at my place


Winter's not too far away! **rubs hands in anticipation**

----------


## nicklm

Shot this Hare with the 10/22 last night from about 30m... This is off my partners family place and pickings are getting slim, only saw this and one other last night...

----------


## Rushy

Hare today gone tomorrow.

----------


## Dynastar27

> 


i think they would need more then watties sauce

----------


## veitnamcam

> Shot this Hare with the 10/22 last night from about 30m... This is off my partners family place and pickings are getting slim, only saw this and one other last night...
> Attachment 20468


should of left it then one won't breed by itself!

----------


## Nasty Factory Trigger

152 bunnies in 2 nights on the Barrier..   got in there quick before DoC appoints a F/T rabbit culler..   shame, lotsa fun about to disappear...

----------


## Hunt4life

Port Fitzroy? @Nasty Factory Trigger

----------


## Nasty Factory Trigger

> Port Fitzroy? @Nasty Factory Trigger


Awana mate, havent got that far north for bunnies yet...  trying to get more places.. Barrier is properly over run with them, hence the DoC culler coming in...   considered it, but Mrs wasnt keen..   ugh, total ball n chain  :Pissed Off:

----------


## smidey

the best kinda of plover

----------


## Hunt4life

I showed a mate and he called them "poof birds"... Cos they go 'poof' when ya shoot 'em with a centre fire

----------


## RimfireNZ

Hey guys,
I popped down to Taupo for a shoot with my cousin. I really like Taupo, might be on the short list for moving when I'm ready to get far away from Auckland!

Not a bad pile of rabbits we got together huh? Not even an hours work. 



The dog thought it was Christmas when we got back to my cousins place.

----------


## RimfireNZ

I went out last night too and bowled over a few hares and bunnies. I love my little HMR.

Only stopped to take a couple photos. We got about a dozen that night. We spent ages chasing this one massive hare around and passed up a few more shots on others to try to get to it. At the end I was forced to take a 220m shot with the HMR and I over-compensated for drop and he got away. Probably just as well. It runs out of punch once you get up close to 200m.

----------


## Dundee

Good haul there rimfire :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Adding a bit of colour to the population.

----------


## JoshC

Shit mate you must've been quick on the trigger to drop all of those wabbits in the one spot  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

Couple maggies that were dumb enough to land where I set up one of Neckshots plates.
Testing out one of Abe's light weight supps for my .223 barrel.
Must be quiet enough as I shot both magpie's simultaneously with in 10 yards of each other.
Awesome bit of kit @ 211 grams. Thanks Abe.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Gibo

Did you have to pretty the left one up? Looks a bit worse for wear  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Did you have to pretty the left one up? Looks a bit worse for wear


Lol. Both were blown in half. Not sure if they are matched properly either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## scottrods

half a dozen wabbits, a coon and 3 hedgehogs at the farm on Friday night. Should have been more but I got gabbing to the farmers son about jetboats and suddenly it was dark!

----------


## Rushy

Good effort Scottrods.

----------


## Dawg

Went out last night with the .17HMR the wind was blowing pretty good but managed to get a few Hares in the hour or so before dark.

----------


## Dundee

Nice boat :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bill999

thats what I was thinking too mate

----------


## wonder trapper

dad brought home a new 22 for me and used it on the first night and got these two pests  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Good going WT

----------


## john m

I will be 5 days in Mangamaire saddle block next week. So I took the little gun (375 H&H) out to affirm my confidence with it, two rabbits at 100 yds it will do.

----------


## Bernie

took this chap out got his 1st  rabbit with shotty and he got another with my  ar we didn't get  many I did set my new record  of distance on a rabbit 416 yds  glad I didn't miss in front  of mark he's ex Brit para and  does that private  security thing in Iraq etc good guy

----------


## Maca49

Popeyes dead!one headlight! Shit I love that .17!

----------


## Dundee

> Popeyes dead!Attachment 20808one headlight! Shit I love that .17!


"Bastard" wouldn't feed 1 but that wannabe dog you got might eat it if its not too fussy? :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

> I will be 5 days in Mangamaire saddle block next week. So I took the little gun (375 H&H) out to affirm my confidence with it, two rabbits at 100 yds it will do.
> Attachment 20802Attachment 20803Attachment 20804Attachment 20805



That is just out back John m if ya want a beer or coffee on ya way out pm me.

----------


## Bill999

Me and Lola's effort

----------


## Rushy

Almost more tongue than dog there Bill.

----------


## EVILWAYZ

Got these this morning

----------


## gadgetman

> I will be 5 days in Mangamaire saddle block next week. So I took the little gun (375 H&H) out to affirm my confidence with it, two rabbits at 100 yds it will do.
> Attachment 20802Attachment 20803Attachment 20804Attachment 20805


That is brilliant john m. Even dug a hole to bury the remains in.

----------


## Dundee

> Got these this morning


They taste bloody good too :Cool:

----------


## mrs dundee

Yes possum trapper shot his 1st goat  in the school holidays and we had roasted goat very tasty.must have another roast of it its yummy as.

----------


## Rushy

Well done EVILWAYZ. Might get to drop one or two myself today.

----------


## Chris

Shadow with result from Saturday, he's always happy when he gets to retrieve something , in this case a single & his first double .
Taken a while to get him to do it & thinks he's so bloody clever now.

Work lunches sorted for a couple of weeks.

----------


## Twoshotkill

Good stuff Chris.

----------


## Rushy

Way to go Chris

----------


## scottrods

My son was on a Duke of Edinburgh tramp, so my daughter pleaded to go and shoot something at the farm. The bunnies were too flighty for her, so I dispatched a few myself and then we went looking for dumb as plovers. Since there was no wind, she shot 3 at 80m before the 4th one decided to get out of dodge. She was excited to get home and tell mom.

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic to see Scottrods.

----------


## Dundee

She is  a good looking las Scottrods, keep those arms handy when the boys come knocking on your door :Thumbsup: 

Managed a plover with the shotty today nasty buggers.

----------


## mrs dundee

Good stuff, good job about those plovers i hate them.

----------


## Haggie

went for a quick hunt this arvo and scored 3 young goats for the pot.

----------


## Rushy

> went for a quick hunt this arvo and scored 3 young goats for the pot.


Good on ya Haggie. That'll be nice eating.

----------


## Gunzrrr

My bosses neighbour is getting overrun by pesky vermin at Clarkes Beach. One hour of sitting on his porch at dish produced some nice dog tucker.

----------


## scottrods

> She is  a good looking las Scottrods, keep those arms handy when the boys come knocking on your door
> 
> Managed a plover with the shotty today nasty buggers.



yep, normally she's a girlie girl but everyonce in a while likes to get mucky with the lads. I have a firearm, a shovel and an alibi.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

Well done Scottrods.

----------


## Haggie

> Good on ya Haggie. That'll be nice eating.


Curried up the backstraps this arvo into bit of a masala, tasted great and fed the flat for fuck all.

----------


## Colorado

A fellow hunter chowing down on his recently bagged pestie.

Taken by Pawnee Josh two days ago with Vortex spotting scope with iPhone mount.

----------


## Nibblet

Thats a cool photo

----------


## sAsLEX

> A fellow hunter chowing down on his recently bagged pestie.
> Attachment 21153
> Taken by Pawnee Josh two days ago with Vortex spotting scope with iPhone mount.


Should have seen whose tag just got eaten....

----------


## Toby

Not going to be racing any more

----------


## Colorado

The bird is a Cooper's Hawk and apparently he don't care about no stinking tags. :Thumbsup:

----------


## sako75

In their world there are no rules except one, fight for survival

----------


## Dundee

Guess he lost that race :Grin:

----------


## Colorado

Found out he was a racing pigeon from San Fransisco. He died in Loveland Co. He apparently found no love in Loveland. I guess he's a DNF

----------


## johnino

Yeah you can see the look of sheer joy on Shadow's face. He's practically doing backflips.




> Shadow with result from Saturday, he's always happy when he gets to retrieve something , in this case a single & his first double .
> Taken a while to get him to do it & thinks he's so bloody clever now.
> 
> Work lunches sorted for a couple of weeks.

----------


## kiwi39

Two bunnies at 110 yards ... One I head shot, the other heart, coz I didnt want her getting away and rushed the shot.  

Then a pest bird at 230 yards. Super happy with that. 

223 / 40 gn Vmax no pics coz it was pissing down. 

Arrived home to chicken soup and a fire


Tim

----------


## Rushy

What a life Tim. Good times

----------


## Maca49

> Found out he was a racing pigeon from San Fransisco. He died in Loveland Co. He apparently found no love in Loveland. I guess he's a DNF


Just at a tad slow for a racing pigeon?

----------


## kiwi39

Another 2 Bunnies tonight. One split down the middle .. the other a headshot .. now residing in the Frigidaire

----------


## Rushy

> Another 2 Bunnies tonight. One split down the middle .. the other a headshot .. now residing in the Frigidaire


God work well done.

----------


## Dundee

Got one for the comp.

----------


## JoshC

Pussy

----------


## Rushy

Josh in some parts of Auckland they would make chicken chow mein with that.

----------


## big_foot

Went out to Muckos old farm last night, absolute beautiful spot. Had some great fun.

The asparagus can of death waiting to unleash the pain!!


Didnt take long and spotted the first bunny at 100m, lying down just behind a rise I could just see its head/neck, I love shooting with the subs, it seems like it takes ages for the bullet to connect.


Just after I got back and sat down this big ol' hare came hoppin down outta the scrub.


Awesome scenery to look at between shots.


Got another hare on my way out, bloody fun to get back out there thanks again Mucko for setting me up out there your a legend mate :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

3 goats,1 turkey,1 hare and a magpie.

----------


## Rushy

> 3 goats,1 turkey,1 hare and a magpie.


A veritable smorgasbord Dundee.

----------


## Nibblet

> 3 goats,1 turkey,1 hare and a magpie.


I'll see your tally and raise you 10 possums, 4 hares and 9 turkeys (or there abouts) with the rifle and 3 possums and 2 hares with the car.

----------


## Nibblet

And we saw a kiwi (which I almost shot, got as far as loading a round then it turned and looked at us)

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Hunt4life

> I will be 5 days in Mangamaire saddle block next week. So I took the little gun (375 H&H) out to affirm my confidence with it, two rabbits at 100 yds it will do.


Very nice canon mate! Optics too  :Wink:

----------


## Hunt4life

A photo of a plover should be in the dictionary as a definition of "pest".
Good work Scottrods  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Chris

> Attachment 21371Attachment 21372Attachment 21373Attachment 21374Attachment 21375Attachment 21376


What did you cut those up with axe or slasher ?

----------


## johnino

Hunted these today submarine hunting style


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> What did you cut those up with axe or slasher ?


 We are hillbillies down here Chris :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Got a rabbit to enter for the competition tomorrow we need a fukn possum and haven't seen any. Road kill search tomorrow only one trap set tonight as we finished late butchering or hacking. :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> What did you cut those up with axe or slasher ?


What does it matter Chris? He is going to smother it in Watties Tomato Sauce anyway.  It may as well look fucked at the beginning because it is certainly going to look that way in the end when Dundee has finished with his train smash impression.

----------


## Chris

> We are hillbillies down here Chris


Skill level like that you could get a job at Farm Meats but like Rushy said wtf does it matter.
If you did it to venison I might get upset,doubt that'd happen.Watties may improve it to eatable status though.

----------


## Dundee

The last roast goat was beaut. Just waiting on the boys to see if they got a possom for the competition.

----------


## wonder trapper

my first chamois measured at 8 inches  :Thumbsup:  
looking back down into the valley after our long walk up epic weekend

----------


## Rushy

Congratulations WT.

----------


## Tarrbaby

went out for an afternoon/night shoot last night. After seeing nothing all arvo and stopping for some dinner as it went dark, my mate realised he had left all his batteries for headtorch and scope mounted spot at home in the charger. The decision was made to make the 1hour round trip back to his place to get them and glad we did. Back on the farm at 2200hours and within the first 4 paddocks had 25 possums. Was unbelievable scanning the paddocks with my maxtoch and seeing 3-4 possums at a time sitting in the middle or on the fringes or posts with no trees in sight to hide in.

6 hours later we ended up with 38 possums, 3 rabbits and 7 hares. including this headshot from 80m+

----------


## Rushy

Well done Tarrbaby. Did you harvest the possum fur?

----------


## Tarrbaby

yep we got just under 2kgs last night (couldnt pluck them all as some were cold by the time we got back to them and some lost in the bush) so have about 5+kgs waiting for the price to go back up before cashing in. Alot of big boys and girls last night with really thick coats. Mustve been the altitude as at the other farm we're only getting half as much off each one.

----------


## square1

Nice shooting @Tarrbaby! Ps did you used to drive a Nissan Silvia?

----------


## Tarrbaby

> Nice shooting @Tarrbaby! Ps did you used to drive a Nissan Silvia?


haha yep. still do but its a race car now  :Grin:

----------


## square1

I think I bought a turbo and some misc bits from you years ago! Small world eh.

----------


## Tarrbaby

> I think I bought a turbo and some misc bits from you years ago! Small world eh.


down in Wellington??? well the Hutt at least? ha classic

----------


## square1

> down in Wellington??? well the Hutt at least? ha classic


You got it! Funny stuff. Sorry everyone, back to pests!

----------


## scottrods

A couple of rabbits got the works on sat evening.  After a day of doing some stuff fron "the list" I got a free pass while SWMBO hired a chick flick.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

like the photo but unsure about chick flick or SWMBO? :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Ironic, Murphys law got a magpie in the trap today after the weekend competition and shot 3 of the Aussies today and counted 56 in two paddocks. :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

Hopefully killed this wasp nest too.
They were still buzzing around when I set the ladder up,but at 2130hrs taped a bait station to the entrance and gave the entrance a squirt of wasp killer powder then got out of there real quick.

----------


## big_foot

> Hopefully killed this wasp nest too.Attachment 21460
> They were still buzzing around when I set the ladder up,but at 2130hrs taped a bait station to the entrance and gave the entrance a squirt of wasp killer powder then got out of there real quick.


Fly spray fucks wasps up real good, when I find a nest I get a can and a broom handle and spray the entrance as you rark them up with the handle, it almost looks like a volcano they come flying up and as soon as they hit the spray they drop. :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

The only good wasp is a dead wasp. I am with you BF I used a whole can of fly spray last week when cleaning out my gutters.  Bloody paper wasp nests everywhere.

----------


## Ryan

Ha, wasps always remind me of my friend Nick. As a kid I was at his place and we were taking turns riding his bike around one of the paddocks (PeeWee 80). Anyway it was his turn and I was watching zooming along when all of a sudden shit got crazy and he bailed off at speed and then got up running around shouting his head off and ripping his shirt off

I was just watching in bemused silence, eventually he returns - wasp had flown up his short sleeve and then got stuck in the shirt and zapped him around the armpit area several times. Still - it could have been worse, it could have been _suzumebachi_ (Giant Asian Hornet):

----------


## Dundee

I wouldn't have that sucker on my finger :Zomg:

----------


## sAsLEX

> Ha, wasps always remind me of my friend Nick. As a kid I was at his place and we were taking turns riding his bike around one of the paddocks (PeeWee 80). Anyway it was his turn and I was watching zooming along when all of a sudden shit got crazy and he bailed off at speed and then got up running around shouting his head off and ripping his shirt off
> 
> I was just watching in bemused silence, eventually he returns - wasp had flown up his short sleeve and then got stuck in the shirt and zapped him around the armpit area several times. Still - it could have been worse, it could have been _suzumebachi_ (Giant Asian Hornet):
> 
> Attachment 21468


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_Bo2ro60ro

----------


## Ryan

^ Yep that'll do it.

----------


## Dynastar27

oh bugger that 

the only good wasp is a dead one there was a swarm of bees around the boat ramp at the swamp on the weekend 

they all fucked off when we backed the vehical ova them  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

One rabbit,plover and magpie.Rabbit was a bit small for a feed so dog tucka. Saw another rabbit but left it for Sean to have a go.

----------


## Rushy

Good work Dundee. I went and had a look at a piece of bare land yesterday and there must have been thirty bloody plovers on it.

----------


## Nibblet

start taking the shottie to open homes Rushy.

----------


## 6MMBR

good day on the lake  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 21557 good day on the lake


Excellent.

----------


## Dundee

Got a few beers under the belt gunna have another crack at the wasps as last nights attempt failed. Wasp powder in the hole then dwn the ladder run like fuk,I won't be hanging around to take pics.

----------


## Rushy

> Got a few beers under the belt gunna have another crack at the wasps as last nights attempt failed. Wasp powder in the hole then dwn the ladder run like fuk,I won't be hanging around to take pics.


Fly spray the hell out of them and then stand back and video the fun erupting.

----------


## 6MMBR

Wasps can't move fast in the mornings or evening when it's cold, they will sit and look at you till their body temp warms up.
Try varget and a lighter, makes good videos when wasps are involved.. So pictures pussy  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## kiwi39

Got up late this morning and the missus say theres 12 pest birds in the barn paddock. 

May as well take both mags ith think. 5 shots and 4 pests later, I come in for a coffee. Just about to take a sip when I spot a black dot moving in the back hay paddocks. Coffee on the bench and back out I go. 

Six rounds and 6 dead birds this time. 

The finally tally : 11 rounds 223 40gn Vmax, 10 dead pest birds. Ranges from 50 to 240 yards. 

The coffee is now at perfect drinking temp. God knows after that mornings work it'd still be enjoyable stone cold.



Tim

----------


## Dynastar27

Far man im at my mates farm theres normaly shit loads of rabbits and there absolutly nothing out there grrrr

----------


## Rushy

> Got up late this morning and the missus say theres 12 pest birds in the barn paddock. 
> 
> May as well take both mags ith think. 5 shots and 4 pests later, I come in for a coffee. Just about to take a sip when I spot a black dot moving in the back hay paddocks. Coffee on the bench and back out I go. 
> 
> Six rounds and 6 dead birds this time. 
> 
> The finally tally : 11 rounds 223 40gn Vmax, 10 dead pest birds. Ranges from 50 to 240 yards. 
> 
> The coffee is now at perfect drinking temp. God knows after that mornings work it'd still be enjoyable stone cold.
> ...


Good on ya Tim

----------


## kiwi39

Splash another 3 ... Was just abt to head out for some QT with my Stihl ... And what do you know .. ???

These will be the last for today until @M_Terabyte finishes the next 223 reload


Tim

----------


## Dundee

> Fly spray fucks wasps up real good, when I find a nest I get a can and a broom handle and spray the entrance as you rark them up with the handle, it almost looks like a volcano they come flying up and as soon as they hit the spray they drop.



Had the weather on my side with drizzel hitting the wall of the olds house and I bashed the window frame with a broom and slammed 65 of the dirty bastards with fly spray. I filled up every hole in the weather boards with spray. :Cool:  Cheers Big_foot :Thumbsup:

----------


## 6MMBR

how did you go with those wasps >dundee
I was in at the A&E with my wife yesterday and the dude infront of us had a good 100 odd stings all over his hands and face... :15 8 212:  :15 8 212:  :15 8 212: gessing its not you but had a chuckle

----------


## Dundee

> how did you go with those wasps >dundee
> I was in at the A&E with my wife yesterday and the dude infront of us had a good 100 odd stings all over his hands and face...gessing its not you but had a chuckle


There is still a few going in but I will give them another spray tonight when its dark. I'm not ballsey enough to attack them during the day. :ORLY:     Yeah nah it wasn't me at A&E :Grin:

----------


## possum trapper

First kills with @BRADS  .22  



And a Magpie.

----------


## Rushy

Good one PT. Well done.

----------


## BRADS

Good effort  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Shit hot @possum trapper a cool running shot on the hare through open sites.

Thanks @BRADS.   It was busy up the Tamaki tonight.

----------


## gadgetman

Well done PT.

----------


## Dundee

PT has added a scope to the rifle. We nearly had chicken for tea again. :Grin:

----------


## Gunzrrr

I took a drive around the bush block last night ...

----------


## Rushy

Good on ya Gunzrrr

----------


## Dundee

Fixed the wasps with the can,all else just nuked a few but "Blitzem" did just that.

----------


## Rushy

And the body count?

----------


## Dundee

None on me but there is a bush under the window so photo fail............shit loads the windows were vibrating with the humm of the buggers last night,just gave them a finishing touch tonight "to be sure'

----------


## Rushy

> just gave them a finishing touch tonight "to be sure'


Killer Extraordinaire

----------


## Dundee

2 magpies,1 plover and 3 mice. Rats are taking baits to so those buggers will be dieing too.

----------


## Rushy

> 2 magpies,1 plover and 3 mice. Rats are taking baits to so those buggers will be dieing too.
> Attachment 21882


The cat left a rat in front of the dunny this morning Dundee so it is pitching in to help you.

----------


## Gunzrrr

Took my daughter to horse riding and the farmer asked my to remove a couple of bunnies ... evidently rabbit holes and horses legs don't mix well ... one was 82 yards which is my longest kill on .22 subsonics.

----------


## Haggie

> Took my daughter to horse riding and the farmer asked my to remove a couple of bunnies ... evidently rabbit holes and horses legs don't mix well ... one was 82 yards which is my longest kill on .22 subsonics. 
> Attachment 21895


Loving the chart on the side guna have to nick that, guessing the drop on the .22 with a home made oil filter silencer has been bit of a drama.

----------


## Gunzrrr

I probably need to be careful that the stock doesn't sweat under the tape. I'm usually very careful with any moisture.

----------


## sparky1000

Got out last night to a nearby farm and managed to get over 20 possums (lost count in the end) and 1 hare with my 22WMR. My mate picked up a head shot possum by the tail and it spasmed, flicked up and hit him in the leg covering him in blood and brain, laughed so hard I almost pissed myself!

----------


## Gibo

> Got out last night to a nearby farm and managed to get over 20 possums (lost count in the end) and 1 hare with my 22WMR. My mate picked up a head shot possum by the tail and it spasmed, flicked up and hit him in the leg covering him in blood and brain, laughed so hard I almost pissed myself!


Welcome Sparky  :Grin:  Good going on the coons  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Got out last night to a nearby farm and managed to get over 20 possums (lost count in the end) and 1 hare with my 22WMR. My mate picked up a head shot possum by the tail and it spasmed, flicked up and hit him in the leg covering him in blood and brain, laughed so hard I almost pissed myself!


Welcome Sparky1000. Sounds like a hoot

----------


## scottrods

taking the daughter out to the farm again this evening. Not holding out too much hope since the big rain, but there will be a few around.

----------


## Dundee

what rain? :Sad:

----------


## Maca49

> Took my daughter to horse riding and the farmer asked my to remove a couple of bunnies ... evidently rabbit holes and horses legs don't mix well ... one was 82 yards which is my longest kill on .22 subsonics. 
> Attachment 21895


Nice 22 those Weirachs! Or however you spell it!!!

----------


## Dundee

3 magpies and 1 mouse that set Mrs Dundee screaming :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> 3 magpies and 1 mouse that set Mrs Dundee screaming
> Attachment 21988


The dog is waiting patiently for the retrieve Dundee.

----------


## Uplandstalker

> 2 magpies,1 plover and 3 mice. Rats are taking baits to so those buggers will be dieing too.
> Attachment 21882


Peanut butter!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Gunzrrr

I had the chance to take a mates young fella out this evening ... he got a couple which is always a good start.

----------


## Dundee

> Peanut butter!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


yip only on the mouse :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> I had the chance to take a mates young fella out this evening ... he got a couple which is always a good start. 
> Attachment 22028


Good on you for passing on the skills Gunzrrr

----------


## scottrods

> taking the daughter out to the farm again this evening. Not holding out too much hope since the big rain, but there will be a few around.


Pathetic evening for results. Good for relationships.  Got there and nor easter off lake ellesmere was blowing its tits off. Dropped the rifle getting out if the truck and now it's shooting high. Saw only two rabbits missed those. Daughter got two hedgehog around the chicken coup. Spend the evening helping the cockys son work out why no water pressure on back paddocks. So not all that productive.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

There goes the kids pocket money the council are going around the district with bait stations.  :Oh Noes: 

Told them not to put any on our block.

----------


## Rushy

What a bugger Dundee. The boys should go and clean up after them and take the skins.

----------


## gadgetman

Went for a jaunt to farm#3 last night with 3 mates. I mainly drove but the others managed to bag 20+ hares and a magpie.

----------


## Dundee

Good skills gadgetman :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> Good skills gadgetman


Unfortunately they were mainly shot with centre fire so nothing left to bring home. Wish they'd head shoot them like me.

----------


## Rushy

> Went for a jaunt to farm#3 last night with 3 mates. I mainly drove but the others managed to bag 20+ hares and a magpie.


Well done GM.

----------


## gadgetman

> Well done GM.


Was great to get out and at least carry a rifle around. Had to get someone to finish the drive back. Thoroughly enjoyed it and planning the next mission.  :Cool:

----------


## nz_hunter

Went out for a hunt with the old man and took the 7mm08, safe to say I think they're dead....Haha  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Ha ha ha ha a bit of over kill.

----------


## gadgetman

> Ha ha ha ha a bit of over kill.


No such thing.

----------


## Hunt4life

Skinned, gutted and minced... Ready for, er, consumption? :-/

----------


## Cowkiller

Went out culld some Billy's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> Unfortunately they were mainly shot with centre fire so nothing left to bring home. Wish they'd head shoot them like me.


Unless they are shooting them up the Arse all the best bits should be fine ?

----------


## Rushy

> Went out culld some Billy's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Good on ya. Dead goat is good goat.

----------


## gadgetman

> Unless they are shooting them up the Arse all the best bits should be fine ?


Oooh, I saw an ear twitch, better give him another one. Oooh I saw a whisker twitch probably the wind, can't be too careful, give him another. ... A good mixture of 223, 243, 7.62x39, 308. Plenty of fun had and not much left. Just steaming little piles of red goo.  :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

What was the spread on that billy cowkiller?

----------


## Dundee

I don't feel so bad now nz_hunter after seeing the 7mm08 do the damage. :Cool: 
3 magpies trapped and shot but tonight when checking eel line rifles were locked up.
Hog heading towards chicken coop so I sconed him with one shot!

----------


## mrs dundee

Good shot with rock Mr Dundee you couldnt had too many beeries lol.

----------


## Rushy

> Good shot with rock Mr Dundee you couldnt had too many beeries lol.


It was probably a fluke Mrs D

----------


## veitnamcam

> It was probably a fluke Mrs D


Its never a fluke if you hit what your aiming at  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Cowkiller

> What was the spread on that billy cowkiller?


Wat ya mean


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## big_foot

> Wat ya mean
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Marg or butter??? :Wink:

----------


## Nibblet

> Wat ya mean
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Inches between horns.

----------


## LifeLust

This was a very well fed billy!

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cowkiller

Don't know mate to bloody smelly for me lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bill999

> This was a very well fed billy!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


Quick! two with one shot

----------


## Gunzrrr

When is a silenced .22lr NOT silent?   
When you crack a bunny in the scone at 60 yards ... boy did this one make a real pop. I've shot plenty in the head since getting the Weihrauch HW60J 6 months ago - but this was a real crack ... in one eye an out the other.

----------


## 6MMBR

average range 450m one head shot :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Dog looks happy too :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gunzrrr

> Nice 22 those Weirachs! Or however you spell it!!!


LOL ... Weihrauch ... but I have to google it every time ... I try to remember but I never get it right. 
Yeah - I love it. I couldn't justify (or spell) Anschütz and I wanted more quality than a CZ. 
I must have put 350 rounds through the Weihrauch and boy, is it accurate. On paper I have shots touching at 70 yards with subsonics.

----------


## Dundee

Just done the paper work 60 magpies trapped or snipered for March,could show the grave but its not pretty. :Grin:

----------


## TimeRider

> Just done the paper work 60 magpies trapped or snipered for March


 :Cool:

----------


## sAsLEX

> Just done the paper work 60 magpies trapped or snipered for March,could show the grave but its not pretty.


Do you use the tapes at all to call them in?

----------


## Rushy

> Just done the paper work 60 magpies trapped or snipered for March,could show the grave but its not pretty.


Well done Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

> Do you use the tapes at all to call them in?


No I use a live decoy

----------


## Scouser

> Dog looks happy too


+1 Dundee....got that 'look what im having for dinner' bounce!!!!!....nice one Gunzrr

----------


## Scouser

> Attachment 22452Attachment 22453
> 
> average range 450m one head shot


Brill shooting mate, thats great skill....

----------


## sublimeone

Took my new .22 with me to lock the cows away tonight as they were in the far paddock and picked this up on the way back. New gun and only my 2nd ever rabbit. Few magpies around that I think I will have a go at this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tarrbaby

nice work sublimeone, where abouts in Tauranga do you farm?

I just got in from a walk around. Only saw 2 possums tonight but also got 15 rabbits.

----------


## Rushy

> Took my new .22 with me to lock the cows away tonight as they were in the far paddock and picked this up on the way back. New gun and only my 2nd ever rabbit. Few magpies around that I think I will have a go at this weekend. 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get among them. Bloody Aussies shouldn't wear black and white.

----------


## Rushy

> nice work sublimeone, where abouts in Tauranga do you farm?
> 
> I just got in from a walk around. Only saw 2 possums tonight but also got 15 rabbits.


Good score Tarrbaby.

----------


## sublimeone

Hi Tarrbaby, out in Pongakawa. So more Te Puke then Tauranga - should change that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## john m



----------


## Rushy

You been bunny bashing John. Well done.

----------


## Dundee

13 maggies for April,Sean shot one last night. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mrs dundee

> Attachment 22542


Holey you have some rabbits their,we cant even find a rabbit,if we do im going too make rabbit nuggets.

----------


## Dundee

> Holey you have some rabbits their,we cant even find a rabbit,if we do im going too make rabbit nuggets.


Make mag pie Mrs Dundee we have to eat what is on our plates. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Mag pie would be worth a go.  I am interested to know how it turns out.

----------


## mrs dundee

> Make mag pie Mrs Dundee we have to eat what is on our plates.


Bugger off Dundee that just about makes me sick,going to make venice pies next week.

----------


## Gunzrrr

What a fab autumn evening. They just got bigger as the evening went on.

----------


## Gunzrrr

> +1 Dundee....got that 'look what im having for dinner' bounce!!!!!....nice one Gunzrr


Pooch even prefers rabbit over venison now ... WTF?

----------


## Rushy

> Pooch even prefers rabbit over venison now ... WTF?


To me, that would actually be a good thing Gunzrrr.

----------


## Bill999

well I went out looking for rabbits tonight with my brno 22 as my missus wants to make rabbit skin pillows, no rabbits taken, one hare, and a 120ish pound pig (est)

subsonic behind the ear and dropped it like a ton of bricks

----------


## gadgetman

> well I went out looking for rabbits tonight with my brno 22 as my missus wants to make rabbit skin pillows, no rabbits taken, one hare, and a 120ish pound pig (est)
> 
> subsonic behind the ear and dropped it like a ton of bricks


Very well done.

----------


## Rushy

> well I went out looking for rabbits tonight with my brno 22 as my missus wants to make rabbit skin pillows, no rabbits taken, one hare, and a 120ish pound pig (est)
> 
> subsonic behind the ear and dropped it like a ton of bricks


Good score Bill999

----------


## Bill999

pig spent the night on the hook, Im keen to see what damage the 42gr pill done so will autopsy it tonight when I finish off the butchery process
I have a feeling it exited, it is hard to tell in the dark tho

----------


## johnino

Nice one Bill999. No pics?

----------


## Bill999



----------


## johnino

Cool. Gotta be happy with that.

----------


## Bill999

Just reminds you how lethal 22s are and how carefull you need to be

yea mate real chuffed - one shot poleaxe

----------


## johnino

Warning: Noob question! Will you skin it or do you remove the hair?

----------


## Bill999

either works, Ill singe the hair off this one with a blow torch because its got a bit of fat on it so will improve the meat while cooking

basically you just burn the hair and scrape it off and it makes a nice clean surface
then just scrub it under running water to get the blackend layer off before cooking

----------


## Scouser

> Attachment 22747


Now thats a 'porker' great result Bill, goes out for rabbit and brings home the bacon......

----------


## Bill999

Autopsy result severed it's spine 

So yea definitely no exit

----------


## Dundee

That is a fat one going down with a .22  :Thumbsup:

----------


## peril 787b

What sorta range was the porker at?

----------


## Bill999

about 40m-50max

----------


## Tarrbaby

super jealous mate, thats a goodun, rabbit shooting and getting a porker. Well done

----------


## Dynastar27

good stuff

----------


## scottrods

Three bunnies. Two coons and a hedgehog on the farm last night.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy



----------


## kiwi39

4 pest bird with 6 rounds 223. ranges between 110 and 260 yards

----------


## Rushy

> Three bunnies. Two coons and a hedgehog on the farm last night.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Well done Scottrods

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 22813


Is that you running away Pengy?

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Pengy

> Is that you running away Pengy?


I chucked the green gumboots and cheesecutter away years ago Rushy, so no, it aint me  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> I chucked the green gumboots and cheesecutter away years ago Rushy, so no, it aint me


I reckon if I went looking I could probably still find a pair of green knee high riding boots somewhere..

----------


## Dundee

Took the young fella, Sean out for a looksie we got two hares,think he is brewing up a yarn far canal we had fun :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Took the young fella, Sean out for a looksie we got two hares,think he is brewing up a yarn far canal we had fun
> Attachment 22834


Held up in triumph as if he chased them down.

----------


## seandundee

i did chase one really dumb ass down, hes a dumb ass cus he ran into the bike

----------


## Rushy

> i did chase one really dumb ass down, hes a dumb ass cus he ran into the bike


Excellent Sean.

----------


## gadgetman

> i did chase one really dumb ass down, hes a dumb ass cus he ran into the bike


I'd avoid one of those on a bike Sean.

----------


## Rushy

> I'd avoid one of those on a bike Sean.


He said dumb ass not Wild Ass GM.

----------


## Dundee

I found the dumb ass mates too :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Texas heart shot there Dundee?

----------


## Dundee

> Texas heart shot there Dundee?


Yea I think that was the one that Sean was referring too on the run. :Grin:

----------


## kotuku

by the lookof bulging eys on the bottom fella?did he get the fatal ring cleanout???

----------


## Dundee

> by the lookof bulging eys on the bottom fella?did he get the fatal ring cleanout???


Nah the second one kotuku :Wink:

----------


## Gunzrrr

Needed some more dog tucker so shot a farm down the road.

----------


## seandundee

its in my hunting diary thread

----------


## kiwi39

Stepped outside for a breath and saw this guy in the gully paddock. 140 yards.

----------


## Rushy

Good shooting Kiwi39

----------


## Dynastar27

awesome shot  :Thumbsup: 

what did you shoot it with ? 

and befor the smart asses get in I know it was a gun hahaha

----------


## kiwi39

Tikka t3 223 40gn VMax / 26.2 gn AR2206H / CCI Small rifle primer. Seating depth ??  thats secret ....  :Cool: 

Actually, it was a shit shot .. normally should be a head shot at that range with that rifle and ammo ...  :Zomg:   :Wtfsmilie: 

T.

----------


## Dundee

Wasn't expecting a couple of doubles tonight :Grin: 

Damn shame :Wtfsmilie: 
Then gave a rabbit a headache :Cool: 


It is not a big bugs but will dress this one out as a great shot and will freeze the meat till we get more bunnies to make rabbit nuggets :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## big_foot

I keep hearing about these bunny nuggets and am bloody keen to give it a go next time I get some, anyone care to share a recipe?

----------


## Rushy

> Wasn't expecting a couple of doubles tonight
> Attachment 22943Attachment 22944
> Damn shame
> Then gave a rabbit a headache
> Attachment 22945
> 
> It is not a big bugs but will dress this one out as a great shot and will freeze the meat till we get more bunnies to make rabbit nuggets


Four Aussies and a bugs. That pneumatic would despatch the Aussies well enough Dundee.

----------


## Rushy

> I keep hearing about these bunny nuggets and am bloody keen to give it a go next time I get some, anyone care to share a recipe?


Mrs Dundee will know BF. From what I have seen it wouldn't be worth asking Dundee as he only knows how to find the Watties.

----------


## big_foot

> Mrs Dundee will know BF. From what I have seen it wouldn't be worth asking Dundee as he only knows how to find the Watties.


Haha he posted the recipe for me, Im suprised he didnt scrawl the final instruction at the bottom "drown with watties"

----------


## Rushy

> Haha he posted the recipe for me


I saw that

----------


## Dundee

Take it easy fullas add some watties to this double :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Mickey and Minnie have both gone to sleep Dundee.

----------


## Dynastar27

> Take it easy fullas add some watties to this doubleAttachment 22991


the only good mouse is a dead mouse  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

One more mouse this morning and I got this on the way home tonight.


Might have a feed an go for another looksie. :Wink:

----------


## wonder trapper

anyone know the prices of possum fur from basically bush cant find it on their site  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Rushy

@Dundee will know. PM him.

----------


## Dundee

> anyone know the prices of possum fur from basically bush cant find it on their site


$100 per kilo,unsure if they are buying the skins yet as they stopped over summer.

----------


## wonder trapper

just traded in 4kg today and got it at $105 per kg  :Cool:  and the ones down here have started buying in skins  :Thumbsup:

----------


## grunzter

...i was hoping to pop my cherry this weekend on some private land whilst in the search for bunnies and goats, and the kids were also looking forward to it.
However the weather looks like it may be a bit crappy, and i dont want this to help put them off on their first outing... even though they are seasoned trampers...
 :Sad:

----------


## Bill999

6 rabbits and for me tonight, two shot by a novice I'm teaching up. Good fun

----------


## smidey

Made sure the 22 was shooting straight by lining up a Plover, yep shot straight as

 Sent from my work bench

----------


## Dundee

Only pest out there tonight is a hare swinging off the washing line,.........and wet :Grin:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

First Rabbit with the 17 Terminator, 25 Vmax at 4400 fps, approx. 150 yards.

----------


## Rushy

> First Rabbit with the 17 Terminator, 25 Vmax at 4400 fps, approx. 150 yards.
> 
> Attachment 23071


Seems to work well enough.

----------


## Dundee

After losing a blood trail and coming home empty handed and gutted last night.


Searched for the animal in the dark for an hour.

Went back early this morning and recovered it,what a relief. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bill999

another 2 for me tonight and 2 last night after dark and ill go for a walk later on this evening when things quiet down again
one skin pinned out, mostly skinned by my better half
the next one she will do all by her self

----------


## Dundee

I went up to the hills again for a looksie,streams are still over my head. On the way I passed a hare off my farm track.
Had been gone for 3hours and before I locked my cannon up I had a look for the hare. :Grin: 

This 7mm08 doesn't take prisoners :Thumbsup: 


25metres away is just as acurate as 200metres :Yuush: 



No meat was harmed with the shot :Cool:

----------


## Bill999

Add another two to the talley

----------


## big_foot

> I went up to the hills again for a looksie,streams are still over my head. On the way I passed a hare off my farm track.
> Had been gone for 3hours and before I locked my cannon up I had a look for the hare.
> 
> This 7mm08 doesn't take prisoners
> Attachment 23107
> 
> 25metres away is just as acurate as 200metres
> 
> Attachment 23108
> ...


Im gunna have to go to church tomorrow after seeing that....second thoughts fuck that im going hunting :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

7mm08 on a hare Dundee.  How do you carry the howitzer when you go after deer?

----------


## NZ32

> 7mm08 on a hare Dundee.  How do you carry the howitzer when you go after deer?


He just takes a tank, saves carrying....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

Hate these little pricks. 94m.

----------


## Rushy

> Hate these little pricks. 94m.
> 
> Attachment 23149


Good work.

----------


## Dundee

> Good work.


Good night Rushy must be bed time :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Good night Rushy must be bed time


It was.

----------


## Dundee

Took Sean out for a spotlight one possom down on our block that has no poison.Still biffed the carcuss just to be safe.

----------


## wonder trapper

went for walk with the old man looking for a stag but settled for this yearling spiker  :Grin:  @210mtrs with the tikka 223

----------


## Rushy

Good stuff WT

----------


## Dynastar27

good work WT

----------


## Dundee

Tastiest pest yet WT :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Excellent Wonder Trapper :Thumbsup:  :Cool: 

But that is not a yearling, come end of November it would have been :Wink: 
It should be fantastic eating.

----------


## seandundee

> Attachment 23262Attachment 23263 went for walk with the old man looking for a stag but settled for this yearling spiker  @210mtrs with the tikka 223


Awesome


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## smidey

I got the fully suppressed jw15 out today and dealt to about eight myna birds. They are feeding in olive trees along my driveway so easy pickings out the window. They get jumpy very quickly though

 Sent from my work bench

----------


## Dundee

Two squeaks and a magpie today. :Grin:

----------


## NZ32

Tonight's tally 8 hares, 3 rabbits and a gobbler 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## peril 787b

2 rabbits and one possum tonite. Getting annoyed at this spot, rabbits have liver spots so inedible and only ever get one tree monkey per night...

----------


## Rushy

> Tonight's tally 8 hares, 3 rabbits and a gobbler


Good work.

----------


## Rushy

> 2 rabbits and one possum tonite. Getting annoyed at this spot, rabbits have liver spots so inedible and only ever get one tree monkey per night...


Good work.  Is there another handy spot to shift to?

----------


## peril 787b

> Good work.  Is there another handy spot to shift to?



Nope, the other spots we have are nearby as well so same issue with the rabbits, thinking it could be a lack of food causing the spots.

----------


## scottrods

last nights tally. Four rabbits on the farmers croquet pitch (yep, croquet). 2 uber fat possums in the quince trees. A nasty manky tabby that keeps trying to get into the chooks, and on the way home I ran over another possum, so went back and plucked him for 10mins  :Have A Nice Day: 

The quad-account fur bag has 9 in it now.

----------


## Dundee

Another two mice the farkers are every where. But not at home thanks to Sylvester :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Another 10 todayshot of the day, about 50metres
great little farm probably saw as many as I shot, that 17HMR is magic :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Looks like you still getting your berrings Maca :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

I watched a few bunnys get dispatched with Gregs 17 something a rather last night. There was no confusion as to weather they were hit or not!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Another 10 todayAttachment 23371shot of the day, about 50metres
> Attachment 23372Attachment 23373Attachment 23374Attachment 23375great little farm probably saw as many as I shot, that 17HMR is magic


You bloody dead eye dick Maca. Good on ya old fellah.

----------


## Maca49

He was watching me over a bank, had huge probs with the low sun and not wearing a hat, pretty satisfying Rushy

----------


## hawkfish

A few bunnies from the other night taken with the 17 HMR

----------


## heinnz

1 Rat plus a possum with 44mag shotshell ,

----------


## Rushy

> 1 Rat plus a possum with 44mag shotshell ,


Welcome heinnz. That would give a rat a headache

----------


## Dundee

just got a text from possom trapper he has been AWOL for a while and has shot 30 turkeys with his bow and/or Uncles shotty.

----------


## Rushy

> just got a text from possom trapper he has been AWOL for a while and has shot 30 turkeys with his bow and/or Uncles shotty.


That is a lot of breasts and legs to bring home Dundee. Do you have the freezer space?

----------


## Dundee

> That is a lot of breasts and legs to bring home Dundee. Do you have the freezer space?


Does the bus have enough space with his bow and meat :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> Does the bus have enough space with his bow and meat


Get some pics of that for us  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Get some pics of that for us


Would like to, see what happens when we pick him up. Landlines down,power been out for 3 days and no internet so communication is vague where the boy is. And he is slack at taking pics and hunting reports. :Sad:

----------


## Toby

> And he is slack at taking pics and hunting reports.


I noticed  :Grin:  still waiting for a story

----------


## Haggie

went for a walk around the aunties before coming back to auckland for uni this weekend and peppered 8 rabbits and a hare with the side by side, was pleased for a half hour stroll

----------


## Dundee

> I noticed  still waiting for a story


Me to Toby the 4 days in the Ruahines haven't seen any pics

----------


## Rushy

> went for a walk around the aunties before coming back to auckland for uni this weekend and peppered 8 rabbits and a hare with the side by side, was pleased for a half hour stroll


Good on ya Haggie.

----------


## Dundee

3 hares and a mouse :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

How is the young fellah going with setting snares Dundee?

----------


## Dundee

Hasn't yet bugger all rabbits hare.

----------


## falconhell

The boy and I went out cooning last night and got 8 possums, missed 8, we also got a hare and 4 geese. We got this one possum that was real manky that we were not overly keen on touching so we just put it out of its missery.

----------


## JoshC

> 3 hares and a mouse
> Attachment 23551



MATE! THAT CATS STILL ALIVE!!!   :Zomg:

----------


## StrikerNZ

Brass tally after two and a half hours up the hill after wallabies.. 57 killed. Would have got a few more but we ran out of ammo  :O O: 

Left side mine, right my brother's. Top row were misses, bottom row hits. Suspect my brother managed to do something clever while zeroing last time as a few of his shots were just not seeming to go where they should have, which is uncommon for him.

Our new record for that spot, by a large margin.

----------


## smidey

my dog just went bizerk in the pines so went to have a look. possum sitting half way up the tree looking down at the border collie trying to climb a tree so now it's fur is in a shopping bag in my garage and its naked lifeless body is in the paddock next door waiting to become a hawks breakfast. all that and i come in to find the sons of anarchy finale was last week, was hanging out for this weeks episode damn it.

----------


## Dundee

> Brass tally after two and a half hours up the hill after wallabies.. 57 killed. Would have got a few more but we ran out of ammo 
> 
> Left side mine, right my brother's. Top row were misses, bottom row hits. Suspect my brother managed to do something clever while zeroing last time as a few of his shots were just not seeming to go where they should have, which is uncommon for him.
> 
> Our new record for that spot, by a large margin.


pics plsse :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

Dundee the brass may be the only evidence.  Not everyone takes a camera hunting. That said, pictures of a pile of 57 Wobblies would be neat.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Yep, afraid that pictures were the last thing on my mind. Shoot, reload, shoot, reload. Walk ten steps then repeat. Worked it out to be one wallaby every 2.6 minutes on average  :Melt: 

Would probably take more pics if my only camera wasn't a terrible cellphone cam.

----------


## Dundee

> Yep, afraid that pictures were the last thing on my mind. Shoot, reload, shoot, reload. Walk ten steps then repeat. Worked it out to be one wallaby every 2.6 minutes on average 
> 
> Would probably take more pics if my only camera wasn't a terrible cellphone cam.


Sounds like great times :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> my dog just went bizerk in the pines so went to have a look. possum sitting half way up the tree looking down at the border collie trying to climb a tree so now it's fur is in a shopping bag in my garage and its naked lifeless body is in the paddock next door waiting to become a hawks breakfast. all that and i come in to find the sons of anarchy finale was last week, was hanging out for this weeks episode damn it.


TV3 on demand is your friend  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## smidey

> TV3 on demand is your friend


yeah i usually watch it on demand as i also have fire practice on a wednesday and don't get home in time but the last episode in this series was last week. No episode this week. now i have to wait until next season airs

----------


## Scouser

> yeah i usually watch it on demand as i also have fire practice on a wednesday and don't get home in time but the last episode in this series was last week. No episode this week. now i have to wait until next season airs


So you dont know Jaxx got killed????............just kidding......but 'someone' did.......

----------


## smidey

> So you dont know Jaxx got killed????............just kidding......but 'someone' did.......


i'm only up to date with what's screened in NZ so know Tara got meat forked and juice smoked eli

----------


## Dundee

16 Magpies for April,was a quiet month. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## square1

Do you keep the magpie tally for any reason @Dundee?

----------


## Rushy

> 16 Magpies for April,was a quiet month.


You are slowly getting rid of them Dundee

----------


## Dundee

> Do you keep the magpie tally for any reason @Dundee?


I started keeping a talley on the dairy farm years ago was bloody interesting to see how many were shot. Shifted trap to another block so I just mark it off after each hit.

----------


## Dundee

One pussy late this arvo,headshot :Grin:

----------


## StrikerNZ

Night 2 of shooting:



Had to work a bit harder for them tonight, but added 63 roos, 2 possums, 1 cat to the tally.

Sent a text with the tally to the owner, only to get a text back "oh #!&# you didn't shoot walter did you !!!"
Phone call 5 minutes later consisted of me accusing him of pulling my leg and him then dissolving into laughter.  :Pissed Off: 


Had a bit of a hand to hand deathmatch with momma possum while baby looked on though.. If you decide to knock a live possum out of a tree with a branch and may suddenly find yourself holding it at arms length with your rifle several metres away - it's a good idea to have a backup plan. In this case my maxtoch torch saved the day  :Zomg: 


Now I'm off to sleep for a week..

----------


## Rushy

Bloody good work StrikerNZ

----------


## veitnamcam

Crack up :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## smidey

Some fresh and still warm dinner for Jordie


 Sent from my work bench

----------


## Rushy

Knocked some goats up at the Bermuda Triangle with Barefoot and Rambo6mmrem

----------


## Dundee

This weekend a mouse,2 magpies one of witch had a water retrieve and 2 plovers. :Grin:

----------


## etrain

Spent about 4 hours yesterday trying to knock over some of the many magpies on a property I shoot. Long story short, started taking pot shots at 150m with the .22 because I couldn't get any closer than that or they would bugger off :Yuush: ....needless to say, none were hit at that distance :Grin:  They must have bloody good eyesight....I even had to resort to the old leopard crawl at one stage. They never seem to sit still either...

Any tips for outwitting these flying - insert expletive here -

Or should I just get the bigger gun and have a slightly more expensive day of pest killing :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Spent about 4 hours yesterday trying to knock over some of the many magpies on a property I shoot. Long story short, started taking pot shots at 150m with the .22 because I couldn't get any closer than that or they would bugger off....needless to say, none were hit at that distance They must have bloody good eyesight....I even had to resort to the old leopard crawl at one stage. They never seem to sit still either...
> 
> Any tips for outwitting these flying - insert expletive here -
> 
> Or should I just get the bigger gun and have a slightly more expensive day of pest killing


Trap them :Grin:

----------


## etrain

> Trap them


Ha yes, been contemplating that angle. Not as much fun though :XD:

----------


## Rushy

> Spent about 4 hours yesterday trying to knock over some of the many magpies on a property I shoot. Long story short, started taking pot shots at 150m with the .22 because I couldn't get any closer than that or they would bugger off....needless to say, none were hit at that distance They must have bloody good eyesight....I even had to resort to the old leopard crawl at one stage. They never seem to sit still either...
> 
> Any tips for outwitting these flying - insert expletive here -
> 
> Or should I just get the bigger gun and have a slightly more expensive day of pest killing


Getting another rifle can never hurt a man but before you rush out and do that you could try a distress call tape or something sparkly to attract them to a spot.

----------


## veitnamcam

17 terminator 


Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## etrain

> Getting another rifle can never hurt a man but before you rush out and do that you could try a distress call tape or something sparkly to attract them to a spot.


Hey thanks Rushy...will give it a go next time :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nibblet

There was a link for a magpie distress call download floating round here somewhere. Worked quite well. Just use it with a bluetooth speaker and your phone in the paddock. Camo up and wait.

----------


## etrain

Sounds like a plan. A bit of high tech magpie cullin' :Grin: 

Sent from my LG-P970 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## scottrods

4 bunnies and another coon, though the rabbits looked a bit wet given the saturated ground here.

----------


## Dundee

Add a hare todays haul. Bloody warm night out there.

----------


## Rushy

Four for the freezer and one for the fence Dundee

----------


## hawkfish

Best friends ha ha

----------


## hawkfish



----------


## Dynastar27

hmmmm a certain song springs to mind "what does a fox say "  :Thumbsup:

----------


## hawkfish

> hmmmm a certain song springs to mind "what does a fox say "


I dont know, but that one didnt say much... :Thumbsup:

----------


## hawkfish

> hmmmm a certain song springs to mind "what does a fox say "


Er.....   Get off my rabbits???

----------


## Dynastar27

look the song up on youtube funny and stupid all at the same time haha

----------


## veitnamcam

> look the song up on youtube funny and stupid all at the same time haha


Dont, you Will regret it.

----------


## smidey

> look the song up on youtube funny and stupid all at the same time haha


that shit should be deleted and banned

this got bowled today, he was a pest. always pushing fences and jumping the electric tapes

----------


## Rushy

That'll feed you for a while.

----------


## smidey

half for me & my family (wife plus 4 kids) and half to my parents. I think we will run out before them haha

----------


## hawkfish

> Getting another rifle can never hurt a man but before you rush out and do that you could try a distress call tape or something sparkly to attract them to a spot.


17HMR. Providing its not too windy I whack bunnies at 150yds all the time, great fun! The one in my last pic hugging the fox with the "centre parting" was 211yds. :Cool:

----------


## johnino

> that shit should be deleted and banned
> 
> this got bowled today, he was a pest. always pushing fences and jumping the electric tapes
> Attachment 24152
> Attachment 24153


What's with the Swiss ball. Looks like a full on workout minus the lycra thank Christ haha  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

This one fell to the bolt action goose gun :Grin: 


Have relocated trap as numbers have crept up elsewhere. This is the first maggie for May.

Not a huge fan on wasting shot gun ammo on these pests during gamebird season but when a mate hands me this,my arm didn't need twisting. :Grin:

----------


## smidey

> What's with the Swiss ball. Looks like a full on workout minus the lycra thank Christ haha


Its guys made a Swiss ball look small, fat bastard 

 Sent from my work bench

----------


## Dynastar27

hmmmm bolt action shotgun well ill be Farked  :Thumbsup:

----------


## username

walin the swedes last day with us today he has been working for us for a week. We went for one last shoot first we shot 8 swans 4 mallards then loaded up the ATV and went after some wallabies. Shot 3 and 25 rabbits


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshC

6 starlings with the air rifle this morning.

----------


## Maca49

6 rabbit this PM longest approx 200 with 17 hmr changed rabbit shooting forever plus on plover rabbit about 10 metres to right of bottom of tree

----------


## Dundee

Now someone give me a picture of a 17hmr and the bullet as I have no eye deer :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Fuck off go buy a packet and send me the leftovers :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

buy one for mrs DD, I mean the rifle too :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Copy that Maca send me the rifle down :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

I'll send a bullet first! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> I'll send a bullet first!


I'll catch it :Grin:   With my teeth. :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

You've been watching to much TV! :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Nah don't watch TV :ORLY:

----------


## big_foot

No more bbq goodness for this fat little bugger

----------


## Rushy

That fucked him

----------


## Dundee

Snap! Well done big_foot. :Thumbsup:

----------


## mrs dundee

good job i hate mice.

----------


## JoshC

> good job i hate mice.


Don't mind mice, its rats I f'n hate. There's one in our roof at the moment, but he's not touching poison or traps I have set up (yet). 

He lives in an area of our house that has a false ceiling so short of lifting the roof off I'm not sure how I'll get him. When I hear him shuffling in the roof during the middle of the night I get rage! Haha

----------


## Gibo

> No more bbq goodness for this fat little bugger
> Attachment 24397


What happened to the cat? Still awake shaking behind the curtain?

----------


## Gibo

> Don't mind mice, its rats I f'n hate. There's one in our roof at the moment, but he's not touching poison or traps I have set up (yet). 
> 
> He lives in an area of our house that has a false ceiling so short of lifting the roof off I'm not sure how I'll get him. When I hear him shuffling in the roof during the middle of the night I get rage! Haha


You need a heat seeking jandal!

----------


## Taff

I no not NZ but still waiting for my immigration , we shot 30+ rabbits and 2 squirrel last evening in Sussex, but on a bright side my son took 2 pigs in northland last week.

----------


## Maca49

Geeze I better not tell my wife you shoot those cute little squirrels! hahahahahahahaha :ORLY:

----------


## johnino

I hear they are tasty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bill999

head shot me a turkey for dinner, then went about butterflying it out
should be an interesting dinner tonight

----------


## Rushy

> head shot me a turkey for dinner, then went about butterflying it out
> should be an interesting dinner tonight


Excellent. Enjoy.

----------


## big_foot

> What happened to the cat? Still awake shaking behind the curtain?


Ha just sausaged out in front of the fire, cheeky bugger, I got a second mouse the other day, I put it on the deck and turned my back and he swooped in an took off with it trap and all! no you bloody dont you little cheep skate, gave him an airborne croc to the arse that soon sorted him :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nibblet

Why were you wearing crocs? They have finally been out lawed haven't they?

----------


## big_foot

> Why were you wearing crocs? They have finally been out lawed haven't they?


No way, crocs are where its at I'd be lost without them :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> Why were you wearing crocs? They have finally been out lawed haven't they?


Crocs are the greatest footwear known to man Nibblet

----------


## sparky1000

Just nailed a couple of pigeons on a drilled wheat paddock, bloody things keep coming back though to taunt me! They know I have work to be doing inside.

----------


## Gibo

> Crocs are the greatest footwear known to man Nibblet


As Waikato is to beer  :Thumbsup:

----------


## john m

DONT look at the shotgun when eating John's feijoas.

----------


## smidey

> DONT look at the shotgun when eating John's feijoas.


i'm fairly sure he won't do it again  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stug

> DONT look at the shotgun when eating John's feijoas.
> Attachment 24597


Reminds me of the first time I fired Dad's shotgun when I was about 8 or 9. This possum was looking out of a small hole in a willow tree at me. It was probably less than 10 metres away. Lined it up and pulled the trigger. Dad's gun was doubling, so it got both barrels right in the face.

----------


## Scouser

> Reminds me of the first time I fired Dad's shotgun when I was about 8 or 9. This possum was looking out of a small hole in a willow tree at me. It was probably less than 10 metres away. Lined it up and pulled the trigger. Dad's gun was doubling, so it got both barrels right in the face.


Yeeeeeah, on opening day last year, we had a possum on our hut roof.....i swapped my # 4 shot for #2s and gave it the old 'smile when you see the flash'..........

----------


## Ryan

> Yeeeeeah, on opening day last year, we had a possum on our hut roof.....i swapped my # 4 shot for #2s and gave it the old 'smile when you see the flash'..........


Ahhh, 9 x 8.6mm of destruction.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## johnino

> DONT look at the shotgun when eating John's feijoas.
> Attachment 24597


Looks like a pimply faced teenager


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 260rem

Got back from a two day trip yesterday 27 more wallabies and a ferret

----------


## sublimeone

1 peahen yesterday, anyone eat them? What they like?

----------


## johnino

I'm sure they're good. Just save the breasts and legs. Cook breasts like chicken, legs slow cook


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

> DONT look at the shotgun when eating John's feijoas.
> Attachment 24597


Looks a tad low to me? :Thumbsup:

----------


## Proneshooter

yes unusual. I knew someone who had a couple, built in muzzle brake. Originally issued to prison guards in the USA.




> hmmmm bolt action shotgun well ill be Farked

----------


## john m

When you sneak onto my place to eat these.

Be very afraid of the Ithaca 37

----------


## john m

Ive shot three this week in the feijoas and still they come. This is an area that its hard to find them in normally they must have a good nose for ripe fruit.

----------


## Tararua Phil

We have a couple of fieijoa trees with plenty of fruit yet never have a problem with possies, I guess all the poison the contractors put out around us must be working, although over the last fortnight I've managed to shoot 2 feral cats, 1 goat & a 14 point stag so all the varmints must have their heads down around here @ the moment.

----------


## hawkfish



----------


## hawkfish

Shooting everything but deer at the moment!

----------


## johnino

Nice. What country is that in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hunt4life

Must be Oz

----------


## veitnamcam

his location says England

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## EeeBees

> When you sneak onto my place to eat these.
> Attachment 24909


Now that is a feijoa!!

----------


## john m

9.2 oz

----------


## Spook

This one forgot to go back to the bush before the sun came up...handiest gun was the .357 mag...kinda messy at 10 paces

----------


## Rushy

Back of the axe would have been effective at that distance.

----------


## Spook

My first thought was to yank her by the tail out of the tree but when I got in under her she moved up at speed...and I cant throw the dog up that high.

----------


## Spook

> Back of the axe would have been effective at that distance.


Thousands of dollars worth of hardware in the safe and you think I should be using the back of an axe...I think not.

----------


## Rushy

> Thousands of dollars worth of hardware in the safe and you think I should be using the back of an axe...I think not.


If you had have picked it up by the tail you probably would have only swung its head into the trunk of the tree. At least the back of the axe is a step up from that.  Not a very big one I'll admit but a step up nonetheless.

----------


## Spook

> If you had have picked it up by the tail you probably would have only swung its head into the trunk of the tree. At least the back of the axe is a step up from that.  Not a very big one I'll admit but a step up nonetheless.


Had the dogs with me...was actually looking at a bit of blood sport...I had no intention of holding on any longer than necessary...of course had I stuffed it up I would have had some cool shredded arm photos.

----------


## Rushy

I have watched a mate pick them up by the tail and swing them into something hard but I have never been on to give it a whirl.

----------


## Spook

When trapping I take any wet ones home alive to dry out...can be fun trying to get several in a sack together and then when tying on the horse one has to be careful that there is a blanket between their claws and the horse.

----------


## Dundee

I have been out of action for a week. When it comes to feral cats in a haybarn I are usually fairly lenient as they keep the mouse population down. But this morning when a cat ran up the hay and was disappearing into a hole I grabbed my shotty of the quad rack and loaded and fired as he was making a retreat. :Cool:  :Thumbsup:   Couldn't see him in the gap after the shot so put a standard in the hole and pulled the fecker out. :Yuush:

----------


## Rushy

A bit of pussy this early in the day Dundee. You are legend. Are you better now?

----------


## Dundee

> A bit of pussy this early in the day Dundee. You are legend. Are you better now?


Still sore but have been sitting around long enough,CT scan still hasn't happened.

----------


## big_foot

> I have watched a mate pick them up by the tail and swing them into something hard but I have never been on to give it a whirl.


I used to do it all the time in the bush, you give the go ahead to pull a drag out an ol' jacko comes hooning out :Thumbsup: 

My funniest yet, and I may have posted already but worth repeating was when I worked at a camp ground, I was on the late night lock up. I closed the big double gates to the rear courtyard of the office, as I picked up the 4'ba'2 to lock the 2 gates together I noticed a koon on the fence just looking at me, a quick step in and a full baseball swing connected with the head blowing the possy off the oppisite side of the fence, straight into a cabin window with an almighty thud. The cabins occupant emerged to see me dragging a very dead possum out of the hedge under the window "Sorry mate just a bit of pest control" as I dissapeared back through the gate :O O:

----------


## hawkfish

> his location says England
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Yeah England. We were out after a few bunnies but my mate bought a 243 along "just in case". We came across the second one at about 30yds just sat there scratching its arse so it got 75 grains in the mush.

----------


## Happy

One more of these off  the planet ...

----------


## Dynastar27

what does he have a a plover ?

----------


## Rushy

> what does he have a a plover ?


Yep you can even see the spur on the wing.

----------


## Rushy

> One more of these off  the planet ... 
> 
> Attachment 25049


Bloody excellent.

----------


## Spook

Went up the back to check the water intake, while I was there the dogs flushed a possum in the cutover...I grabbed it by the tail and thought I may as well pluck it at home...racing in third gear on the quad downhill on the forestry road, one hand on the go button and the other at arms length holding coon...I couldn't believe how a foxy can run, yap and leap to try and snatch it off me at that speed...pushed the go button a bit harder (bushhunter, we really do need to fix that exhaust) moved possum holding hand closer to the handle grip...possum latches onto gumboot and I can feel his teeth trying to bite through the rubber...I kept telling myself "watch the bloody road"...visions of newspaper headlines, 'silly ol'fart crashes quad in the Kaimai's'...never mind, I made it, just need to take it quietly for a couple of hours to recover.

----------


## Happy

> Went up the back to check the water intake, while I was there the dogs flushed a possum in the cutover...I grabbed it by the tail and thought I may as well pluck it at home...racing in third gear on the quad downhill on the forestry road, one hand on the go button and the other at arms length holding coon...I couldn't believe how a foxy can run, yap and leap to try and snatch it off me at that speed...pushed the go button a bit harder (bushhunter, we really do need to fix that exhaust) moved possum holding hand closer to the handle grip...possum latches onto gumboot and I can feel his teeth trying to bite through the rubber...I kept telling myself "watch the bloody road"...visions of newspaper headlines, 'silly ol'fart crashes quad in the Kaimai's'...never mind, I made it, just need to take it quietly for a couple of hours to recover.


 Now theres a true definition of the words Red and Neck ha ha ha 

 Epitaph time ::

   "  Here lies the Spook." Rough as guts through thick and thin.
     It was a dirty old possum  that finally done him in... "

 Thre you go !!!   :Thumbsup:

----------


## JoshC

Took the missus out night shooting on Sunday night, she held the light, I shot. Tally for 3 hours shooting was 23 possums, 12 hares, a rabbit and a nice eating red yearling. Gentlemen's hunting/shooting, all animals were shot off the quad. Nice evening out.

----------


## Happy

> Took the missus out night shooting on Sunday night, she held the light, I shot. Tally for 3 hours shooting was 23 possums, 12 hares, a rabbit and a nice eating red yearling. Gentlemen's hunting/shooting, all animals were shot off the quad. Nice evening out.


 If only... That's lazy and awesome all at once he he    :Thumbsup:

----------


## JoshC

> If only... That's lazy and awesome all at once he he


Can't shoot them everything mate, shoot the "easy" ones off the bike, the "hard" ones will eventually take their place into the easy spots. I only worry about the hard ones if numbers are a bit low, then I'll start walking around and shooting them.   :Grin: 

I don't like shooting ones we can't retrieve either, especially since they are plucked and taken home to be fed to the dogs. Leaving them hanging in trees seems a waste to me.  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Now theres a true definition of the words Red and Neck ha ha ha 
> 
>  Epitaph time ::
> 
>    "  Here lies the Spook." Rough as guts through thick and thin.
>      It was a dirty old possum  that finally done him in... "
> 
>  Thre you go !!!


Fantastic epitaph.

----------


## Dynastar27

> Took the missus out night shooting on Sunday night, she held the light, I shot. Tally for 3 hours shooting was 23 possums, 12 hares, a rabbit and a nice eating red yearling. Gentlemen's hunting/shooting, all animals were shot off the quad. Nice evening out.


was it a date night JoshC

----------


## JoshC

> was it a date night JoshC


Nah, we do a bit of stuff like this together, so just another day doing sh*t. 

Ha, but she did ask "is this your idea of a romantic night out?". My reply was something like "stop waffling and focus on your spotlighting please". Haha.

----------


## Dynastar27

Oh that's awesome might have to try that one on my missus hahahaha

----------


## Taff

giving the deer a rest so whacked 4 squirrels with the 22 this evening.

----------


## Bill999

this noisy bugger wont be waking me up again like he did this morning at 2am onwards

----------


## smidey

> this noisy bugger wont be waking me up again like he did this morning at 2am onwards


what bird is it?

----------


## Gibo

Looks like a Rooster

----------


## Nibblet

Its pining for the fjords

funniest thing ever.

The Parrot Sketch - Monty Python&#39;s The Flying Circus - YouTube

----------


## Rushy

> Looks like a Rooster


Usta be a rusta

----------


## scottrods

not quite today but bowled over 13 roos at the weekend with the 243. Wasn't really in a spot with loads at any time. Just got went to a mate's at the weekend and got invited out, so took my rifle along. 55gr nosler ballistic tips are the shizzle. 3960fps MV and they drop on the spot.

----------


## Rushy

> not quite today but bowled over 13 roos at the weekend with the 243. Wasn't really in a spot with loads at any time. Just got went to a mate's at the weekend and got invited out, so took my rifle along. 55gr nosler ballistic tips are the shizzle. 3960fps MV and they drop on the spot.


Well done Scottrods.

----------


## Bill999

> what bird is it?


Yea mate a rooster bastards start crowing at 2am here

----------


## Bill999

Speared the bastard with my spear gun

----------


## veitnamcam

> Speared the bastard with my spear gun


Range?

----------


## falconhell

Got one of these while moving the cows this arvo. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 25226
> Got one of these while moving the cows this arvo.


Good shot man!

----------


## Bill999

> Range?


Probably about 5m
2.49 here in Niue and they've woken me up allready 
There will be blood for this

----------


## Dundee

Don't know who got this big hare but PT & I let wripp at the same time 12guage and 410 one shot simultaneously.

----------


## johnino

Pole dancing is nice but not so keen on hare in my mouth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Pole dancing is nice but not so keen on hare in my mouth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not much hare on him now,better look in the morning to see what will be eatable :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## johnino

Back steaks flash fried with garlic. As good as venison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

7 wallabies Saturday night spotlighting. Would have been more if I wasn't shooting so badly; a below average performance, seemed to move occasionally right when I took he shot. Never mind, have some more meat in the freezer.

----------


## Rushy

Good on you GM.

----------


## Hayden C

A few pics from over the ditch that maybe of interest to some:

----------


## Dundee

Yep you got me addicted Hayden C.....................more more!!! :Cool:

----------


## smidey

friendly critters over there Hayden, nice of them to pose for a pic with your rifle  :Thumbsup:

----------


## smidey

Sighted this ruger 17hmr in this morning
Attachment 26038


Tagged this at about 250m and another at about 100m. 


 Sent from my work bench

----------


## Rushy

Good work Smidey.

----------


## smidey

Thanks, the hmr makes it very easy. Great caliber, recommend it to anyone

 Sent from my work bench

----------


## Tararua Phil

Smidy, I hear you have the Aussie kookaburra up there & are you allowed to bowl them? We have the sulphur crested cockatoo down here & manage to get the odd one with the 223 but because they're exceptionally wary it's difficult to get them with the 22. so was just wondering if more Aussies in NZ will be added to the target list for the 22 or 17. What range was the spurwing shot at?

----------


## smidey

> Smidy, I hear you have the Aussie kookaburra up there & are you allowed to bowl them? We have the sulphur crested cockatoo down here & manage to get the odd one with the 223 but because they're exceptionally wary it's difficult to get them with the 22. so was just wondering if more Aussies in NZ will be added to the target list for the 22 or 17. What range was the spurwing shot at?


really? the only kookaburra i've seen was my ridgeback cricket bat. never seen nor heard one but i'll keep my eyes and ears peeled. Sulphur cockatoos would be escaped pets wouldn't they? 
we have a lot of the plovers in my area, so many they have even driven the magpies away so i plan to put some effort into changing that. The pictured plover was at about 250m, got another at 100 and would have had a few more but when i shot the one at 100m the group of about 50 moved about 50m up the hill onto the ridge so i wasn't keen to send the pill their way.

----------


## Ahuroa SC

Had Kookaburras at the farm quite a lot, unmistakable laughing cackle they make. Not sure if you're allowed to bowl them, never thought of it.

Knocked over plenty of plovers though, from much closer than 250m.

----------


## smidey

> Had Kookaburras at the farm quite a lot, unmistakable laughing cackle they make. Not sure if you're allowed to bowl them, never thought of it.
> 
> Knocked over plenty of plovers though, from much closer than 250m.


well i hope to see one some day, through the scope of course haha

can usually get within 100m of these ones, was just trying out the new boom stick.

----------


## ChrisF

Dropped 6 magpies this afternoon , after sighting in the hornet with the Bushy 3-12x44mm , on her , compared to by kills with the 22lr at 110-198yds thats subsonic to start with , the Hornet shoots like a bloody Laser , at 130yds its only 1 click , 0.1mils , and 200yds its 0.55mils .
And it hits them hard , 40gr vmax at 3000fps , with the can you can hear the thump of the bullet hitting them ,

Now just have to drop some bunnies & hares for the pot .

----------


## Rushy

Good work

----------


## Dynastar27

went out to the girlfriends olds place droped 5 possums In a bout an hour  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> went out to the girlfriends olds place droped 5 possums In a bout an hour


There is something wrong with that statement young fellah, you missed the bit that happened in the middle. Also why were you playing possum catch?

----------


## Dundee

> went out to the girlfriends olds place droped 5 possums In a bout an hour


Hope ya plucked the fur :Grin:

----------


## Dynastar27

Nah I didnt dundee will be nxt time apperntly theres 
A guy who turns up every two weeks and buys fur from out side hamils in manukau

----------


## Dynastar27

> There is something wrong with that statement young fellah, you missed the bit that happened in the middle. Also why were you playing possum catch?


Ok I shot 5 possums lastnight hahaha that better @Rushy hahaha

----------


## Rushy

> Ok I shot 5 possums lastnight hahaha that better @Rushy hahaha


Nah mate we want the truth. I reckon it would be more like, went to the girlfriends olds, had a quick root in her old bedroom and then went shooting possums after dark, ran out of ammo but got five. Ha ha ha ha you forget I know you better than you know yourself.

----------


## Dynastar27

Nah rootimg was after hahaa

----------


## ChrisF

Days off , have flu , but still went out to kill stuff , as in winter , when its a nice day , you cannot waste it , only 2 magpies this time ,




P.S. Rifle is a CZ527 in 22 Hornet , w/ MAE 22mag suppressor , and a Bushy 3-12x44mm LRHS

----------


## Nibblet

Nice day? Your obviously in a foreign country. Nothing but wind and rain for the last few days here.

----------


## Dundee

The meat is home :Grin:

----------


## ChrisF

Yeap , Foreign country , called TARANAKI , a few hours ago

----------


## possum trapper

Shot one of the goats with my bow and the other with a 22-250.
And I brought this 303 for $100.

----------


## Dundee

Spotted two hares while getting hay this morning just below the fence line.

Left the quad running zoomed in with camera and I estimate they were 100 metres away.

I lined up the .22 on the one on the right and dropped him on the spot.His mate scarpered over the skyline and disappeared.


If I had some subsonics left I might have got them both,pretty happy with that shot anyway. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## johnino

Good shooting. Did you use holdover?

----------


## Dundee

> Good shooting. Did you use holdover?


Nah straight at him but at the highest point on his body. Neckshot also :Grin:

----------


## johnino

Nice. Barbie up those back steaks. Maybe even a bit of 'marty sauce. Beautiful.

----------


## veitnamcam

Dundee doesn't need any excuses to use "marty sauce"

----------


## Dundee

Got another excuse now, can have a decent dollop of watties :Grin: 
Shot this hare from here :Have A Nice Day:  .22 rifle

And went to fetch

Shot was fired from the quad at top right of picture :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Good 10-15m there Dundee  :Wink:   :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

> Good 10-15m there Dundee


Yeah in my Dwarf boots :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

And the wires were broken before the shot :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

PT had a good night :Grin:

----------


## seano

Duck shoot yesterday,was a Great day out ..had a BLAST (excuse the pun)
No before pics but here's a pic after  :Thumbsup:  :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> PT had a good nightAttachment 26783


Well done to PT

----------


## veitnamcam

Well done PT :Thumbsup:

----------


## GravelBen

Out today for the first time in far too long... got a handful of bunnies and a nice young goat, can't complain.

----------


## Rushy

> Out today for the first time in far too long... got a handful of bunnies and a nice young goat, can't complain.


Good on ya GB

----------


## Graeme Sturgeon

You guys must be getting better weather than us. Hell even the birds up here have been walking for a week.

We are not as bad on the Coromandel as North Auckland is but we have still caught a good lot of the crap that the NE keeps throwing at the Country. Early last week we were praying for some easterly weather so Wife and I could put the net out. 'Easterly the best for Flounder in the Firth.

We hadn't had an easterly for weeks then it didn't know when to stop. NE yesterday, North then NW today. Maybe it will stop raining someday soon???.  

The set was great 2 snapper, 4 Kahawai, 16 flounder.

----------


## Rushy

> The set was great 2 snapper, 4 Kahawai, 16 flounder.


Good haul.

----------


## Toby



----------


## Rushy

Oh Toby is that why those pigeon raving fellah's were out looking this afternoon. There is a fair bit of pie in that lot.

----------


## Toby

Was a good few hours sitting in chairs next the fence Rushy. Granddads gonna love me! I'm gonna love going there and eating them nan cooks them pretty good

----------


## Dundee

How many bands Toby,I can get you the results of the worst pigeon racers. :Grin:

----------


## StrikerNZ

31 bunnies with the 223 this afternoon. 40gr Noslers mess them up..

----------


## Rushy

> 31 bunnies with the 223 this afternoon. 40gr Noslers mess them up..


Seems to be a day for it. Well done.

----------


## Taff

Had a weekend in Cornwall camping, managed two roe deer and a rabbit with the 243, nothing like roe kidneys and rabbit loin for breakfast.

----------


## Rushy

Good going Taff

----------


## GravelBen

> 31 bunnies with the 223 this afternoon. 40gr Noslers mess them up..


Go on.... post that photo on here...

----------


## big_foot

@mucko and his nephew had never seen a wallaby....

So I found them one :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> @mucko and his nephew had never seen a wallaby....
> Attachment 26828
> So I found them one


And the way those legs are spread and gut cavity behind the front legs,glad you found it not them. :Grin:

----------


## big_foot

> And the way those legs are spread and gut cavity behind the front legs,glad you found it not them.


Well in actual fact it was the .308 soft point that found it, wasnt a very pretty picture on the other side :Sick:

----------


## Dundee

Yes I have seen the damage on those little bouncers with the .270

----------


## Dundee

Wallaby verses .270 with open sights @big_foot  :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## big_foot

bout all a .270's good for :Zomg:

----------


## mucko

> @mucko and his nephew had never seen a wallaby....
> Attachment 26828
> So I found them one


its a possum with a fat arse @big_foot @Dundee i was a bit disappointed i saw your stuffed one dundee but didnt realize how opossum like they were, nice boom from the 308 thou. it made up for my muppet start to the day that i will put down to 3 hours sleep before driving 2 1/2 hours to going hunting with bigfoot.

----------


## big_foot

> its a possum with a fat arse @big_foot @Dundee i was a bit disappointed i saw your stuffed one dundee but didnt realize how opossum like they were, nice boom from the 308 thou. it made up for my muppet start to the day that i will put down to 3 hours sleep before driving 2 1/2 hours to going hunting with bigfoot.


Big hill to do twice alright, dont blame you though if I had a .243 Id do my best to loose it too :Wink:

----------


## mucko

> Big hill to do twice alright, dont blame you though if I had a .243 Id do my best to loose it too


Smart arse will bring the 8mm next time. at least it wasnt to whole hill fuck i think i would of just waited at the truck if i had to come from the top then re climb bastard hill @big_foot

----------


## big_foot

> Smart arse will bring the 8mm next time. at least it wasnt to whole hill fuck i think i would of just waited at the truck if i had to come from the top then re climb bastard hill @big_foot


Ive been waiting for you to fess up on the rookie mistakes thread :Thumbsup:

----------


## mucko

> Ive been waiting for you to fess up on the rookie mistakes thread


ha ha ha one day mate.

----------


## Dundee

> Ive been waiting for you to fess up on the rookie mistakes thread


A full report would be better? :Useless:

----------


## veitnamcam

> ha ha ha one day mate.


spill the beans or I will twist bigfoots arm :Wink:   :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Yeh come on Mucko. What did ya do ya bunny?

----------


## Gapped axe

waiting

----------


## Maca49

Spent the afternoon with Woody at the Taupo NZDA range, he has a couple of very nice Shotguns, they were having a shoot on the range so had some shots then waited to use the range and sighted my BP 45/70 Springfield Trapdoor, gave Woody a sore shoulder as well.
Came back to Kinloch and took the .17 HMR out, was late afternoon, score three rabbits and a hare, range of shots meant I only recovered one rabbit so the cat will be happy!

----------


## mucko

:15 8 212:  :15 8 212:  :15 8 212:  :15 8 212:

----------


## Rushy

> Spent the afternoon with Woody at the Taupo NZDA range, he has a couple of very nice Shotguns, they were having a shoot on the range so had some shots then waited to use the range and sighted my BP 45/70 Springfield Trapdoor, gave Woody a sore shoulder as well.
> Came back to Kinloch and took the .17 HMR out, was late afternoon, score three rabbits and a hare, range of shots meant I only recovered one rabbit so the cat will be happy!


Did you see a blonde young fellah on the range Maca?  Young Pillipgr was there test firing his 7-08.

----------


## Maca49

Not today Rushy, range was closed till about 1:30pm someone was shooting on the 300 m range?

----------


## possum trapper

20 possums when out trapping.

----------


## tiroatedson

just smacked a turkey for the mother-in-law about 2 hours ago. unfortunately it was plucked and in the freezer b4 I could take a foto. Sorry Dundee just read you r above post. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> 20 possums when out trapping.


You are becoming quite the mountain man PT.  Keep it up.

----------


## Spoon

Caught some Aussies trespassing the other night..

----------


## Rushy

> Caught some Aussies trespassing the other night.. 
> Attachment 27112


And the cheeky buggers are laying down on the job. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Spoon

And finally blooded the .270 this evening..  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Ha ha ha ha scaling that up you must use a .338 on goats and a 50 cal on deer.

----------


## Maca49

Nice to know it takes big game! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spoon

> Ha ha ha ha scaling that up you must use a .338 on goats and a 50 cal on deer.


I like to make sure of my kills  :Wink:

----------


## Spoon

> Nice to know it takes big game!


Indeed, 100% kill rate so far  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> And finally blooded the .270 this evening.. 
> Attachment 27113


The bullet must of been snotting it, not much damage on that side :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spoon

> The bullet must of been snotting it, not much damage on that side


Snotting it? I must be too young to know that term  :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

Going like 40 bastards! Bet there's an open wound on the other side! :ORLY:

----------


## Spoon

> Going like 40 bastards! Bet there's an open wound on the other side!


Oh yeah with ya now! No that is the exit side that you can see; I guess the bullet (Winchester Super X thats clearly designed for deer) is too hard to open up enough in a rabbit to blow them up  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Maca49

Shit it's not as effective as the .17? Get a refund :Thumbsup:

----------


## Haggie

Bit late off the mark but went for a quick hunt not last week but the week before while visiting the olds up north, weather turned a bit sour as you may have seen or felt, managed to bag 3 goats and get onto a pig before the wind got bait crazy and nearly blew me off the cliffs, had to let the porker go (aka it got away) but bagged some meat for me and my parents dogs. Chopped out the back straps and back legs for curry meat and minced the rest.

----------


## Haggie

forgot to add a pic, they were 2 young billies and a nan, not bad eating.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> forgot to add a pic, they were 2 young billies and a nan, not bad eating.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Solid effort Haggie, true artist always drinks a cup of goat urine as well  :Wink:

----------


## Haggie

> Solid effort Haggie, true artist always drinks a cup of goat urine as well


Smelt like id spilled a cup of it on me, by the time i made it home the power was out so no shower till the next day, the gf wasnt too keen on getting close that arvo/night.

----------


## Dundee

> Smelt like id spilled a cup of it on me, by the time i made it home the power was out so no shower till the next day, the gf wasnt too keen on getting close that arvo/night.


Ha ha that is gold :Grin:   Or was it a golden shower? :Grin:

----------


## Grue

The dog insisted there was something outside. She was right.

----------


## Rushy

Superior hearing  Grue

----------


## Scouser

> Solid effort Haggie, true artist always drinks a cup of goat urine as well


Great result Haggie, after bringing a goat kid back home i think i needed two showers to get the stink out.....

----------


## Gapped axe

That's a Breed you don't see a lot of now days. Pity because the Weimarana were very popular 20yrs ago. Big dogs with a strong hunt drive.





> The dog insisted there was something outside. She was right.

----------


## Haggie

> Great result Haggie, after bringing a goat kid back home i think i needed two showers to get the stink out.....


Loaded 8 into the back of my starlet once, my Auckland mates still complain about it. Did reek something terrible that said.

----------


## Grue

> That's a Breed you don't see a lot of now days. Pity because the Weimarana were very popular 20yrs ago. Big dogs with a strong hunt drive.


I've high hopes for her  :Have A Nice Day:  If anything they're almost too smart.... She's happy around the .22 now, so start moving her up to the bigger stuff soon. Amazing how a bang suddenly doesn't matter if there's something dead on the other end!

----------


## smidey

Smashed a couple of Plovers with the hmr this Arvo at about 150. Love that gun

 Sent from my work bench

----------


## Rushy

> Smashed a couple of Plovers with the hmr this Arvo at about 150. Love that gun
> 
>  Sent from my work bench


On ya Smidey

----------


## Konev

finally blooded my 10/22 that i bought from Josh.

got two rabbits with winchester 42max subs, first at 114 yards, second at 134, both ranged afterwards with rangefinder.was gobsmacked when i saw the numbers.

----------


## smidey

> That is fantastic guys.  You have done a brilliant job on this.  Dougie will be over the moon so watch out for all of 
> The hugs and kisses!


Nice shooting, good work. I use those subs to, I like them

 Sent from my work bench

----------


## Grue

Just bought a pack of the 40's and 42's for some testing. I'd be over the moon with those shots from a 1022!

----------


## 7.62

Got this feral tom the other night at 115yd with the 22mag.  Was lucky to get him really as I later found the rifle was shooting about 4in to the left @ 100yd :Zomg:

----------


## Dundee

1 plover

----------


## scottrods

2 soaked rabbits last night. Going into a Korma tonight.

----------


## scottrods



----------


## Rushy

Bloody Hell Scottrods open a restaurant and I'll be there with bells on.  Imagine mopping that lot up with rice and a garlic naan.

----------


## scottrods

Needed longer to cook, as the kids were whining for me to hurry up and serve - the smell was driving them into saliva monsters. Next time it goes in the crockpot for a few hours.

----------


## BRADS

A heap of these buggers
With the cz22

----------


## Rushy

Dead as BRADS.  Best thing that could ever happen to a Magpie.

----------


## Dundee

80 metre hare shot through the eye.  The Mrs was behind me and said 'Holy Shit!' :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

She should have said "holey head"!!  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Shit you have bloody near worn that .22 out Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

> Shit you have bloody near worn that .22 out Dundee.


Yes it practically lives on the quad but at least it is still accurate. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Yes it practically lives on the quad but at least it is still accurate.


Hard to argue against that Dundee

----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 27352
> 
> Got this feral tom the other night at 115yd with the 22mag.  Was lucky to get him really as I later found the rifle was shooting about 4in to the left @ 100yd


Looks familiar.  Did he answer to the name "Fluffy"?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Shit you have bloody near worn that .22 out Dundee.


The worst thing for a 22 is not being used, mine must be just about rooted  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 7.62

> Looks familiar.  Did he answer to the name "Fluffy"?


Nah, he answered to "here kitty kitty kitty kitty!", and me shaking the box of friskies ;-) :-D

Nah he was definitely feral mate, seen him on the farm on the odd occasion, just never had a rifle handy....

----------


## Gunzrrr

Spent a couple of hours on the quad tonight. Very quiet, probably because of the wind. HMR'd these two along with some bunnies for the dogs.

----------


## Rushy

At least they died in each other's arms.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Hayden C

Another one from across the ditch. 

The cunning Vixen:

----------


## ChrisF

One magpie at 179yds , with the hornet today

----------


## Scouser

> One magpie at 179yds , with the hornet today


Great shot Chris.....well done mate

----------


## ChrisF

Thanks , I like taking the Hornet out for a walk , BUT I think the bloody magpies are getting to know ME , they are crafty buggers to be sure , a lot of the time , I donot shoot , as they are either skylined or inline with houses/buildings/cattle  etc , have to be careful of having a good back stop in case of missing etc .

Liking the Hornet , using a 40gr Vmax at 3000fps , used a online programme " shooterscalculator " , not bad for a free one , just printed it and taped to the stock .

Cheers  Chris

----------


## StrikerNZ

18 roos this evening.. to go with the 18 roos and a possum from friday night  :Grin: 

Kills from 210-360y with the last of the light, then pulled the torches out.

Would have had a few more kills if I'd remembered to throw an extra box of ammo in. Ah well, more for next time!

----------


## Rushy

> 18 roos this evening.. to go with the 18 roos and a possum from friday night 
> 
> Kills from 210-360y with the last of the light, then pulled the torches out.
> 
> Would have had a few more kills if I'd remembered to throw an extra box of ammo in. Ah well, more for next time!


Well done.  We will have to rename you Kanga Killa

----------


## Dundee

Tested out my bucket of shit :Grin:    Fired two rounds so 1398 left :Have A Nice Day: 
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...bullets-15815/

Magpie was under 30 metres the dumb ass :Grin: 

Then checking the cows tonight I shot a hare at 80metres

----------


## Scouser

> Tested out my bucket of shit   Fired two rounds so 1398 left
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...bullets-15815/
> 
> Magpie was under 30 metres the dumb ass
> Attachment 28291
> Then checking the cows tonight I shot a hare at 80metres
> Attachment 28292



Is this your 'bucket list' Dundee??????

----------


## Dundee

Yeah going to take a while to empty it aye :Grin:

----------


## Scouser

Doing alright so far matey!!!!!....100% kill rate....cant argue with that

----------


## Bill999

Good to see the ruger is still on
Nice clean un holed skin for my missus and a nice un damage skinned rabbit in brine ready for the webber tomorro

----------


## veitnamcam

Grill not carby i take it? 

Sent from my GT-I8160L using Tapatalk

----------


## Bill999

yea man weber grill, had a bit of a mare last night so its planned for this evening
ah well all the more soaking and planning time

----------


## Konev

was kind enough to stay in the small tree outside the front door while i went and got the .22

----------


## Rushy

Stupid Austin idjit

----------


## Dundee

1397 rounds left, got a starling this morning that was attempting to nest in the roller door of the vat stand.
Saw two hares tonight but ran towards neighbours property so never took a shot as I don't know them yet. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beaker

Some ozies are just dumb..... Or maybe the exception is that some are smart....  :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

> 1397 rounds left, got a starling this morning that was attempting to nest in the roller door of the vat stand.
> Saw two hares tonight but ran towards neighbours property so never took a shot as I don't know them yet.


Jump the fence and say hello Dundee.  Take a cup of Watties and say "you'll need that for when I come over for dinner when the missus is away"

----------


## john m

Their back and plenty of them, getting 2-3 every day when I feed out.

----------


## Dundee

What make is the .22 John?

----------


## john m

It is a Lithgow and used to belong to my mother.

----------


## Dundee

Good stuff :Cool:

----------


## possummatti

Not bad sized cats busted poaching chickens. Please excuse the gore on the second photo ( well placed shot by my standards ).

----------


## Dundee

Its all good rooting pussy :Grin:

----------


## StrikerNZ

59 Wallabies and two hares tonight. Checking out a block we hadn't night shot in for ages, turned out to be full of them. A few times I'd turn the torch on a new patch, to see a cluster of 4 or 5 just looking at me.. Not too many got away though!

Exhausting work.

----------


## Rushy

> Its all good rooting pussy


It's not all that bad chewing on it as well Dundee.  And before any of you buggers give me shit about that, our local Chinese takeaway ......... Ah fuck it who cares?

----------


## Rushy

> 59 Wallabies and two hares tonight. Checking out a block we hadn't night shot in for ages, turned out to be full of them. A few times I'd turn the torch on a new patch, to see a cluster of 4 or 5 just looking at me.. Not too many got away though!
> 
> Exhausting work.


Have a Waikato Striker.  Better than an energy drink.

----------


## Blaser

Went and blooded the new Leupold Mark 4 I stole from @BRADS , cheers mate, mounted it on the 22-250 barrel, smoked a good number of hares. Longest shots were a pair of the big eared critters at 406 yards, dialed in 3.25moa  elevation & 2 moa for the wind, the beauty of a suppressor, then proceeded to smoke 4 more in the same paddock from 260y to 330y, bloody good fun.

----------


## Dundee

Good shooting Blaser :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bill999

I allways thaught a 223/22-243 or 22-250 set up as a varmiter would be ideal when I lived in canterbury for those long big open paddocs 
Bit of envy creapin in

----------


## Haggie

> It is a Lithgow and used to belong to my mother.


I learnt to shoot on one of those but with normal irons, accurate wee rifles

----------


## john m

I shot my first rabbit with it when I was six. Wish I had a dollar for every one since ( now 63 ), all my kids learnt to shoot with it also. One daughter has her own Lithgow single shot with standard irons  and head shoots allmost all her rabbits with it.

----------


## scottrods

Took Cambo out to a farm I have access on to. It's on the flats near Rakaia. The cocky had left lots of paddocks open for us to access. No wind & hares for Africa. We simply drove in and out of them with the barrel out the window of the surf, stopped and shot up any we saw. We gave up at 15 as it was nearly 10pm and it would took a couple of hours to harvest back steaks and back legs.

Anyone taking Cambo for a spotlight, make sure the dumbass hasn't got his scope screwed up to max magnification  :Have A Nice Day:  otherwise he can't shoot for sh1t :p

----------


## Bill999

3 possoms last night taking the dog for a walk to scout for pigs

would have tripled that if I had taken a light

----------


## StrikerNZ

9 wallabies and a dopey fallow this afternoon, to go with the 44 wallabies from last night. Time to sleep for a week again  :O O: 

Having a play at stretching the .223 out again, with my brother dropping one at 375 yards with my rifle yesterday, followed by me rolling some at 385, 410 and 420 after some poor efforts to start with. Then just as light was falling this evening and all was quiet nearby I spotted a big fella sitting out in the distance, 550 yards away. One shot, down it goes. Extremely satisfying  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kotuku

bloody good to see those furry wee aussie bastards gettin a hiding.about 30yrs ago remeber shooting 4 on a landlords farm.late afternoon tookme trusty wee stirling.22 and dog -off for a strollafter bunnies.just at end of cowshed ramp and bugger me days out hurtles a petite wee possum doe -horny as.stopped on log up goes arse in zooms boyfriend hops on thrusts it in BANG
 smack in the lughole he falls off -
bugger me in zooms mate and plugs in -two grunts 
BANG
   shes a little concerned at this but whoa heres bigboy (a big sliver grey) -he nearly flattened her-she sqwauked and stirling replied 
That fucked that idea.
  by this time she's highly pissed and roars up the old willow sits up and gives me a gobful
 stirling had the last laugh.
 unbeknowns to me landlord was working in the milking shed and hearing my first shot poked his head out.
 reckons its the best bit of entertainment hed seen for a while.!
 .303 is also good tucker -if you like furry fertiliser spread about. yeah180gn  roundnose slugs are a little overkill!

Ishot many on that farm.another night 9/10over the yardarm missus c/otwo bastrds scrapping in a fruit tree outside our window.staggered into gun room -grabbed .22sx2and shotty and emptied the fucking lot out the open window. dunno what killed em -sight of a skinny white boy in tiny undies ,or the bloody hail of lead.
 anyhow -no leaves left on the tree and no possums plus again an amused landlord.
 ah those were the days eh!

----------


## Dougie

WTF, on outdoors with Geoff a wee boy passed up shooting some deer to take out a Bull???

----------


## Toby

I'd shoot a bull over a deer if I had the chance

Never shot a bull before

----------


## Dougie

Few hamburgers I guess.. Screw that though, Veni is much more tasty  :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> I'd shoot a bull over a deer if I had the chance
> 
> Never shot a bull before


I reckon a young kid would pick the biggest animal every time.

----------


## Dynastar27

> WTF, on outdoors with Geoff a wee boy passed up shooting some deer to take out a Bull???


bugger that would rather take out a deer then a bull

----------


## Haggie

A bull would keep that crock pot hummin for a year straight tho. A lot of gravy beef on a full grown beast.

----------


## kotuku

now dougie admit it -youd have lassoed that there bull and thrown the leg over then ridden the bugger into the dirt! dougies motto -scared of no man and bugger all ladies.
 hows those cadets den momma??-BTW ya should take em out -point out the bull and say theres ya next meal  :Wtfsmilie: -remember work as a team... :ORLY: .ps your latest selfie wont impress that fella. :36 22 1: 
PM me some time-may have a wee something for you. :Wink:

----------


## Dougie

> now dougie admit it -youd have lassoed that there bull and thrown the leg over then ridden the bugger into the dirt! dougies motto -scared of no man and bugger all ladies.
>  hows those cadets den momma??-BTW ya should take em out -point out the bull and say theres ya next meal -remember work as a team....ps your latest selfie wont impress that fella.
> PM me some time-may have a wee something for you.


What last selfie?

My kids are doing good, they are doing some cool drills now and slowly learning that my time is expensive..a press up a second, some might say  :Wink:  But yeah they are great. They have a couple bush missions coming up and we're hoping to get them out for a straight five day ex in the summer.

----------


## EeeBees

But he did it with a bow which was a great shot although you cannot get a real perspective on distance on television...first TV I have watched in ages...thought the trickery on the ITM fishing was good :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

@EeeBees I normally despise that show but tonight was pretty good, had it on in the back ground. Where the heck was that deer shooting though??? It looked like a bloody deer farm. I didn't like the canned gun noise played over the footage.. The bow hunting kid and his grand pappy were pretty cute though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

While everyone was watching the rugby I had to go and check the stock :ORLY: 

Anyway I snipered this big hare.In the neighbours (hare paddock) We get shit loads in there.



I paced it out at 150 paces but you long legged buggers might do it in 50 paces. :Grin: 



Now hanging ready for butchery in the morning :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

> @EeeBees I normally despise that show but tonight was pretty good, had it on in the back ground. Where the heck was that deer shooting though??? It looked like a bloody deer farm. I didn't like the canned gun noise played over the footage.. The bow hunting kid and his grand pappy were pretty cute though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @Dougie, I agree...!   Am I right in thinking they were culling hinds?

----------


## Maca49

DD that hare paddock got a nice name! :Cool:

----------


## Dougie

EBs yeah they must have been, there were a shitload of deer there. What was with the camo hankies on their faces??!  :Wtfsmilie:  

I thought it was weird that "it didn't work out" for them to shoot the bazillion stags. They must not have paid enough for that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> DD that hare paddock got a nice name!


Yeah we named that a few years back,if nothings on the ranch we just go up to the hare paddock. @Dougie has been there and now it has been regrassed it should be more productive. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

Is that the hilly one where I got stuck in the mud in my gumboots while pulling out standards?  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Nah up the road on the right  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

It weighed 4.3kg

----------


## Rushy

> It weighed 4.3kg


Good stuff Dundee

----------


## john m

This one failed the Darwin test.
10 am this morning in an open paddock I walked to within 5 m of it and thought why not.



The reason I was out with my Texan was that the freezer had a space that needed filling.

----------


## Dundee

Saw two hares on the ranch last night but they headed towards the skyline so they will keep for another night.
Went back up to the 'hare paddock' while I was out. :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> This one failed the Darwin test.
> 10 am this morning in an open paddock I walked to within 5 m of it and thought why not.
> 
> Attachment 28850
> 
> The reason I was out with my Texan was that the freezer had a space that needed filling.
> 
> Attachment 28851


Way to go John

----------


## Bill999

Had a good night shooting session last night
North of 20 rabbits 13 possoms 3 hares and two cats 

It's all good when you are using dads shotgun bullets

----------


## seandundee

> Had a good night shooting session last night
> North of 20 rabbits 13 possoms 3 hares and two cats 
> 
> It's all good when you are using dads shotgun bullets


haha, that'll make a good dinner

----------


## seandundee

> This one failed the Darwin test.
> 10 am this morning in an open paddock I walked to within 5 m of it and thought why not.
> 
> Attachment 28850
> 
> The reason I was out with my Texan was that the freezer had a space that needed filling.
> 
> Attachment 28851


Munted!

----------


## Hunt4life

First time I've seen hares on our property for a while

----------


## blair993

Went out last night and got 6 hares nearly had to kick one walking back to the house just kept running round my feet and was a bit close to the house to shoot. Gutted a couple this morn will try the back steaks. Never cooked hare before.

----------


## BRADS

3 of these little buggers all shot in the head :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nibblet

Blaser doing well then. Me and savage1 got about 16 turkeys with 22 today. I was rubbish, he got 12.

----------


## johnino

> Went out last night and got 6 hares nearly had to kick one walking back to the house just kept running round my feet and was a bit close to the house to shoot. Gutted a couple this morn will try the back steaks. Never cooked hare before.


Backsteaks are ultimate. Make sure to remove silver skin. Marinate in olive oil pepper and fresh garlic. Sear on hot plate three minutes each side, rest ten minutes. It'll melt in your mouth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Blaser doing well then. Me and savage1 got about 16 turkeys with 22 today. I was rubbish, he got 12.


Did you breast them all.

----------


## Nibblet

Nope. Cbf

----------


## Dundee

1 black and white Aussie from me today 100mtrs away from the house. Told one young fella leave it on the hill so I can shoot the pests that feed on it. :Grin:   But nah he brought it back and cut in half too feed too the eels,I hope the other half is on the hill for tomorrow. :ORLY:

----------


## Aly

> 3 of these little buggers all shot in the head


That one's got a pretty nice skin on it! Could line boots with that bun  :Wink:

----------


## blair993

@johnino cheers sounds like a plan.

----------


## possumer

went out last night and got a few hares with the shotty. and decided to blast a baby rabbit with the 270. not one bit of rabbit left haha

----------


## johnino

Had a great stalk on a hare last night. Nailed him through the engine room at 88 yards. Back steaks and back wheels in the fridge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jackhux

Bowled a rat over with the 22 this morning

----------


## Scouser

> Bowled a rat over with the 22 this morning


Was it the bastard who stole your goat!!!!!!!!

----------


## john m

300 gr hp at 80 yds and some of her important bits fell out.

----------


## gadgetman

> 300 gr hp at 80 yds and some of her important bits fell out.
> 
> Attachment 29441


They look more like *exportant* bit now.

----------


## kiwi39

me : 2 rabbits and a big buck hare. One of the Rabbits was a headshot at 35 yards standing  :Grin:  . 
Small Primate : 2 Rabbits ... 1 at 180yds with the 223 , the other standing at 25 with the 22.

Good enjoyable father and son time

----------


## Neckshot

Took the Whanau to do some arvo chores yesterday then the better half said she wanted to kill a few coons to see what all the fuss was about.next stop ill get her onto some goats.

The wife head shot two last night :Thumbsup:

----------


## mrs dundee

Thats kool you guys,the jacket looks good on u jaycob.

----------


## Dynastar27

went out sat evening 2 plovers 4 possums and hit a wild cat with the .270

----------


## Maca49

270? And wounded a cat? Need an HMR17 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dynastar27

> 270? And wounded a cat? Need an HMR17


nah there was f all left of the cat

----------


## Rushy

> nah there was f all left of the cat


It is a .270 not a fucking .22.  What do you expect?

----------


## Dynastar27

hahahahahaha tht got put a way and the .22 came out

----------


## Bernie

Couple of  pigs (mate in the picture got his 1st pig and wallaby  on that trip)  I will say I was. A bit buggered  after that hunt  couple of big climbs out of Valley where pigs were living .trip was 2 weeks ago

----------


## time out

Love the look of those pussy cats a few months back possummatti - keep up the good work - only one good cat in the wild 

Not a lot of work with the rifle - but doing a bit of bird predator work 
Needed a bunny for a cage - old fella not keen to give it up - 


Rats seem to live under big logs - get a lot of bait blocks in these T stations - one or two wires full - good feeding for a few days - 


Rats cleaned out a T station - possum tried to clean out the apple -


Cant get on top of the buggars with traps - so have put out some bait stations - some buggar has been having a feed here 


Got some DOC 250s going as well but no luck yet

----------


## mrs dundee

Nice looking chocolate lab you got their.

----------


## seandundee

> Love the look of those pussy cats a few months back possummatti - keep up the good work - only one good cat in the wild 
> 
> Not a lot of work with the rifle - but doing a bit of bird predator work 
> Needed a bunny for a cage - old fella not keen to give it up - 
> 
> 
> Rats seem to live under big logs - get a lot of bait blocks in these T stations - one or two wires full - good feeding for a few days - 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute Dog

----------


## teFerrarri

Walked the trap line this morning with my 15 yr old son.  This old doe was on the last trap. Doing a gully system on an organic dairy farm near here....37 so far in three days plus 14 spotlighted about two weeks ago, plus numerous gigantic hedgehogs

----------


## seandundee



----------


## teFerrarri

Possum pluckers startle reflex.....

----------


## Dundee

Few bucks worth there top job :Cool:

----------


## seandundee

:Zomg:

----------


## EK9132

Had a few of the little buggers land outside the office at work today, first one ate a 22sub at 50m which made his mate bugger off to about 90m. Still gave him a feed before reuniting them for this picture.

----------


## mrs dundee

good stuff i hate them.

----------


## Rushy

Yep good work.

----------


## EK9132

Arsehole birds they are! Pisses me off watching them harass the hawks up here. Monday will be back having a good go at the rest of them up here.

----------


## Dundee

> Arsehole birds they are! Pisses me off watching them harass the hawks up here. Monday will be back having a good go at the rest of them up here.


Shoot those buggers too! They predators of our game birds :XD:

----------


## EK9132

Sorry Dundee I cant bring myself to shoot them. Big fan of birds of prey. The old old bugger at work is often shooting at them, yet to hit one haha.

----------


## possummatti

> Shoot those buggers too! They predators of our game birds


My family runs a free range inghams farm and i shit you not i see hawks nearly every day taking off with full sized live chickens. Massive problem to us so i Shoot them when i can Hence the abundance of dead wild cat photos as well

----------


## possummatti

> Love the look of those pussy cats a few months back possummatti - keep up the good work - only one good cat in the wild 
> 
> Not a lot of work with the rifle - but doing a bit of bird predator work 
> Needed a bunny for a cage - old fella not keen to give it up - 
> 
> 
> Rats seem to live under big logs - get a lot of bait blocks in these T stations - one or two wires full - good feeding for a few days - 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Trynna get on top of the population but just when you think you got the last one a few more turn up. Its Happy days when your dad pays you for each one shot  though. What a hansom chap your lab is. Looked a bit gutted that you were gonna take that rabbit off him haha.

----------


## time out

Magpies, hawks and cats -  
I spend a lot of time at our rural property providing native and game birds (pheasant and quail) with a safe haven to breed and prosper - I never shoot the game birds  - just enjoy having them round and of course they move round the district 
Last year a pair of resident magpies had a couple of chicks - I pinged one and left the three birds to manage the hawks 
No doubt about it - the hawk is a bird predator - but they dont get too close before the magpies hound them out of the valley with mid-air dog fights - it was a nice balance 
Cats are a problem round holiday periods - we have a car layby/picnic area just up the road and quite close to a beach holiday area - one last stop before they get to the campground - let the cat out  :Pissed Off: 
There are few rats or mice round our place - so the cats kill birds - or enjoy a feed of Whiskas cat tucker in a cage 
Cats are like rats and possums possummatti - you never get the last one - just keep trying  :Have A Nice Day: 
My previous post and pictures related to a community reserve that I am working on

----------


## 7.62

One for the Hawk Haters......

----------


## smidey

i suspect this will turn into a shit storm

----------


## Dundee

> i suspect this will turn into a shit storm


It is perfectly legal :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gunzrrr

After a couple weeks of dog biscuits only - the pooch was giving me dirty looks and clearly requesting fresh bunny. I had to oblige ... a quick night shoot delivered the goods with 8 bunnies and 12 possums.

----------


## Rushy

That's a good haul

----------


## EK9132

Had another good day today shot four recovered two. I managed to get the section 2ic as seen in the picture, lead scouts hung up in the old man pine. One on the left is from last week the hawks took his mate.

----------


## EK9132

Ye olde bone yard! Bowled the plover at about 100m with my BSA sportsman handed down to me by my father via his father who got it from his father.

----------


## Rushy

Good haul

----------


## JoshC

Two of these tree wrecking mofos tonight

----------


## Dundee

Tastiest pests we have seen,but some might disagree. :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Two of these tree wrecking mofos tonight


Whats the rifle there Josh?
A friend removes goats from his young pines but recon deer don't touch them(apart from stripping velvet of course but even then seem to prefer natives to strip and colour up )

----------


## Rushy

Good work Josh.

----------


## JoshC

> Whats the rifle there Josh?
> A friend removes goats from his young pines but recon deer don't touch them(apart from stripping velvet of course but even then seem to prefer natives to strip and colour up )


It's my Browning A-bolt 280. 

Goats are bad, but deer are a pain in the arse too. These spikers/stags have destroyed dozens of trees in this one gully, trees will die. Trouble is the spikers don't lose their spikes for quite some time, so the keep rubbing trees up all year. I think they just do it for fun. They'll also strip the bark off the trees and eat it, killing the trees. Any trees that are within ~30 metres of the scrub line/bush edge are a 3rd of the size of the trees further out, simply due to deer browsing. A browsed tree will take years to recover, if it recovers at all.

----------


## Dundee

Must be quite a few numbers down there JoshC?

----------


## JoshC

> Must be quite a few numbers down there JoshC?


There isn't a shortage of deer in Southland if you look in the right places. Not so many in this particular spot, we saw two, shot two. A couple of deer can do a lot of damage to a crop. They're there all day everyday with not much else to do but lie in the sun, chew grass and wreck my trees.

----------


## Dundee

> There isn't a shortage of deer in Southland if you look in the right places. Not so many in this particular spot, we saw two, shot two. A couple of deer can do a lot of damage to a crop. They're there all day everyday with not much else to do but lie in the sun, chew grass and wreck my trees.


Roger that :Wink:

----------


## possummatti

Big walk today but paid off. First goat taken at 50yrd before handing riffle to my companion to drop its pal before handing the riffle back to me to flatten another goat running at 175yrds. Good fun. Cheers @Barefoot for the riffle and knife

----------


## Rushy

What a good bugger Barefoot.

----------


## scottrods

A couple of bunnies got the works on Friday evening. 

Just a sit and wait for them.

----------


## Dundee

> A couple of bunnies got the works on Friday evening. 
> 
> Just a sit and wait for them.
> 
> Attachment 29939


Cool photo!!

----------


## scottrods

Cheers. I feel very priviledged when people invite me round to knock over a couple of bunnies simply because of a reccomedation.

----------


## mudgripz

Yep tailing finishing on our blocks shortly so we're off for a big post-lambing shoot in week or so. Probly do a sleepover in the shearer's quarters and do as big a cull as possible first up. Farmers report quite a few bunnies around and this year winter/spring has been drier so no long grass problem.  Quite a number of team members with smiles on their dials and busy charging up R/T and Maxtoch batts etc. Better get to the range for a bit of practice first.  Quite a few piggies on one block ....and two deer came home in the back of the truck a few trips back also....very nice sausages

Jonathan - is that a short barrel JW synthetic in the pic?  How are you finding bunny numbers this spring?

Anyone else been out - how are you finding rabbit numbers this year. Should have been good for breeding with mild winter and no heavy rain to kill little ones in burrows.

----------


## Toby

Lovin' my 8mm

----------


## scottrods

> Yep tailing finishing on our blocks shortly so we're off for a big post-lambing shoot in week or so. Probly do a sleepover in the shearer's quarters and do as big a cull as possible first up. Farmers report quite a few bunnies around and this year winter/spring has been drier so no long grass problem.  Quite a number of team members with smiles on their dials and busy charging up R/T and Maxtoch batts etc. Better get to the range for a bit of practice first.  Quite a few piggies on one block ....and two deer came home in the back of the truck a few trips back also....very nice sausages
> 
> Jonathan - is that a short barrel JW synthetic in the pic?  How are you finding bunny numbers this spring?
> 
> Anyone else been out - how are you finding rabbit numbers this year. Should have been good for breeding with mild winter and no heavy rain to kill little ones in burrows.



Yes it's a synthetic stock, but it was originally an older type JW with a really bashed up wooden stock. I prefer this one because its had 1000s of rounds through it, so it's real smooth and the stock is ideal for in the truck or on the quad. I sold my newer version after I'd done all the work of making it sweet, but can't become too attached. This rifle however won't go anywhere soon. My son wants to have it when he's old enough for a licence.

Actually this was my first spring outing and there are loads around, there is heaps of spring growth. Heading to my usual spot on Friday night for a walk around. The farmer and his grandkids did some digging up burrows with the terriers around some old containers that got moved and they found heaps of wee ones. I expect as the first cut of lucerne happens there will be plenty there.

----------


## Marty Henry

Something for the cat 
he loves them.

----------


## johnino

Headshot these on sunday most off shooting sticks.

----------


## Dundee

This bugger won't be attempting to nest in the roller door above the vat stand again. :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> This bugger won't be attempting to nest in the roller door above the vat stand again.
> Attachment 30037


Such a big shell for such a little bird Dundee.  Sean could have got that with an air rifle.

----------


## time out

Dont think it will worry his mates Dundee - if there is a hole somewhere they will fill it - they love inside the tractor 
My wife reckons she could write a book about my efforts over 15 years to keep the b@stards out of a large farm shed 
I dont like cats - but bought a Siamese and put ramps all round the shed so he could get up to the high ones - I had to put up with the lazy fat buggar for 17 years - he didnt seem to like young birds
The 12 gauge was the most effective tool - but only while I was sitting there waiting for them   
Large plastic owls, hawks and all other horrible looking birds were a waste of space 
Actually - a bunch of old CDs suspended from the rafters on nylon was pretty good - they never stop flashing as they spin 
Nah - just keep on shooting the b@stards  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## possummatti

> Don’t think it will worry his mates Dundee - if there is a hole somewhere they will fill it - they love inside the tractor 
> My wife reckons she could write a book about my efforts over 15 years to keep the b@stards out of a large farm shed 
> I don’t like cats - but bought a Siamese and put ramps all round the shed so he could get up to the high ones - I had to put up with the lazy fat buggar for 17 years - he didn’t seem to like young birds
> The 12 gauge was the most effective tool - but only while I was sitting there waiting for them   
> Large plastic owls, hawks and all other horrible looking birds were a waste of space 
> Actually - a bunch of old CDs suspended from the rafters on nylon was pretty good - they never stop flashing as they spin 
> Nah - just keep on shooting the b@stards


Hang a possum tail up. birds hate it and wont nest there as possums kill there chicks. I have possum tails in all my barns and sheds.

----------


## JoshC

> Hang a possum tail up. birds hate it and wont nest there as possums kill there chicks. I have possum tails in all my barns and sheds.


A mate has flying magpie decoys hanging from the roof of his sheds that work well too.

----------


## Dundee

> Hang a possum tail up. birds hate it and wont nest there as possums kill there chicks. I have possum tails in all my barns and sheds.


I might try that :Wink:   But is a lot of fun blasting them with the shotty. :Grin:

----------


## JoshC

> I might try that  But is a lot of fun blasting them with the shotty.


Bird shot thru your .22 is pretty good too and won't put holes in your sheds.

----------


## Dundee

:Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Bird shot is fucking rubbish. Stick with the 12g Dundee

----------


## JoshC

> Bird shot is fucking rubbish. Stick with the 12g Dundee


Disagree. Have shot hundreds if not thousands of birds with it.

----------


## time out

Its a bit hard on light fittings though when you are trying to hit them when they are flying  :Omg:

----------


## ChrisF

Magpie at 209yds with the 22 Hornet

----------


## Rushy

> Magpie at 209yds with the 22 Hornet


Shot!

----------


## possummatti

> Disagree. Have shot hundreds if not thousands of birds with it.


Does it not f*** the riffling

----------


## JoshC

> Does it not f*** the riffling


Couldn't tell you, its a $200 rifle and its never been cleaned. Can still call kill shots on hares/rabbits/possums out to 50m, so rifling can't be that f**ked.

----------


## Dynastar27

> Lovin' my 8mm


Wow thats over kill 

That a parker hale lol

----------


## peril 787b

Another 2 bunnies and a fledgling maggie tonight. I'm loving daylight savings, enough time after work for an evening shoot.

----------


## Toby

> Wow thats over kill 
> 
> That a parker hale lol


Over kill is under rated! Pretty sure thats someones sig on here. Haha

Nah Im not what its called but a vz.33 mauser I guess

----------


## Marty Henry

> Wow thats over kill 
> 
> That a parker hale lol


Ah to have eyes that still worked well with tangent sights!

----------


## JoshC

Just been outside in the nik to deal with this fker. Woke me up cackling outside my bedroom window. Slug gun pellet in the face sorted that. Got cold feet now.

----------


## Rushy

What a great kiwi bloke reaction.  Grab a gun and bowl out Bollocky to sort the problem

----------


## Marty Henry

Sometimes the cat cant wait

----------


## john m

I got most of my kit on one morning when I went out to deal to a hawk that had taken to breakfasting on our chooks. Got the bastard and the wife got this bastard photo.

----------


## JoshC

Hahaha!

----------


## Scouser

Morning John.....recognise that face anywhere..... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie

> Just been outside in the nik to deal with this fker. Woke me up cackling outside my bedroom window. Slug gun pellet in the face sorted that. Got cold feet now.


Nothing like a naked man with a big gun eh...  :Wink: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

> I got most of my kit on one morning when I went out to deal to a hawk that had taken to breakfasting on our chooks. Got the bastard and the wife got this bastard photo.
> 
> Attachment 30080


Hahahahaha!!! 

Where's that pic of the three forum guys (or were there four?) with their dacks down, looking at a pond with their shotguns at hand? Black lab in the pic too, I've got it saved on my laptop... Was my screen saver for ages. Hard case that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshC

> Nothing like a naked man with a big gun eh...


Little gun. I used my air rifle (and it was quite cold)  :Grin:

----------


## mudgripz

Yep - birdshot short range bit of fun esp in the woolshed   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> I got most of my kit on one morning when I went out to deal to a hawk that had taken to breakfasting on our chooks. Got the bastard and the wife got this bastard photo.
> 
> Attachment 30080


On ya John

----------


## Dundee

errr classic John :Thumbsup:

----------


## john m

9.3mm at 80yds entry side.

----------


## Rushy

> 9.3mm at 80yds entry side.
> 
> Attachment 30086


Do you think its dead?

----------


## john m

I think so Rushy, if you use anything smaller dont the bullets just bounce off.

----------


## Rushy

Yep .17 HMR and .22LR would never work.

----------


## Dougie

Sweet sling

----------


## Dundee

> 9.3mm at 80yds entry side.
> 
> Attachment 30086


That rabbit has more clothes on that side :Grin:

----------


## possummatti

> 9.3mm at 80yds entry side.
> 
> Attachment 30086


Slip on recoil pad!!! Getting soft john

----------


## john m

A bit with that rifle when expecting to fire a few shots from the prone position. The 9.3x64 weight 8lbs, with the same or a tad more grunt than a 375 H&H. My Brno 602 375 is 11 lbs. 5 shots 4 rabbits all taken without my teeth falling out or detached retina's.

----------


## time out

:Omg: This buggar didnt like his peanut butter

----------


## Dynastar27

> Sometimes the cat cant wait Attachment 30078


fuck thought that was the cat for a min

----------


## Toby

Most will find this distasteful but here it is anyway. The 8mm is vicious as. Shot the mum baby just sat there so shot that too. Would have had a deer too if I didn't run out of ammo I reckon

----------


## Rushy

Should have shot the deer first Toby.

----------


## Dundee

> Most will find this distasteful but here it is anyway. The 8mm is vicious as. Shot the mum baby just sat there so shot that too. Would have had a deer too if I didn't run out of ammo I reckon


Oh what pretty colours the poor animals :Slow:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

> Should have shot the deer first Toby.


Nah thats too simple. I went back home got the .303 went back and missed instead

----------


## Dundee

> fuck thought that was the cat for a min


I thought tastey pussy too but when I viewed the pic the sun was shining on the screen :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Nah thats too simple. I went back home got the .303 went back and missed instead


You mean to tell me that you had time to go home and get a different rifle and the deer just hung around waiting and then you snuck up and scared it off?  How did you miss with such an accurate rifle?

----------


## Toby

My .303 is a smooth bore  :Grin:  actually missed the last 2 deer with the pile of shit one was only 30m haha

----------


## Rushy

> My .303 is a smooth bore  actually missed the last 2 deer with the pile of shit one was only 30m haha


Mate I would be getting rid of that or at the very least looking for a rifled barrel

----------


## Toby

> Mate I would be getting rid of that or at the very least looking for a rifled barrel


Yup. There was another .303 in the cuppboard had no front sight or mag. I took the mag and front sightoff the other one and put it onto the ew one. It has plenty of life left in her

----------


## SlimySquirrel

> Most will find this distasteful but here it is anyway. The 8mm is vicious as. Shot the mum baby just sat there so shot that too. Would have had a deer too if I didn't run out of ammo I reckon


Yikes.

----------


## john m

233gr - 7.9 gr Trail Boss - 935 fps sounds like an air rifle.

----------


## Dundee

Interesting looking weopon. :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

Cool thing is now you can actually get air rifles with that sort of grunt! :Cool: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## peril 787b

3 more after these, 1 refused to fall outta the tree to be plucked.

----------


## Rushy

Good work.

----------


## Maca49

18 despatched in Taupo, before a mis function with my rifle, had a round that fired but the powder didn't ignite, put the projectile just in the rifling, next round wouldnt chamber! Lucky lucky lucky! Got the projectile out, bit of a scare another 10 mm and I would have fired a round thru a blocked barrel! Perish the though!
Lot of young ones about

----------


## Rushy

Way to go Maca

----------


## Dundee

Shit is ya scope big enough? :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

> Way to go Maca


That's the same walk we did the other day Rushy

----------


## Maca49

> Shit is ya scope big enough?


Yep and it bloody horrible!

----------


## Dynastar27

My count is 5 hares two plovers on sat hahaha

----------


## tiroatedson

my wife got a possum last nite with her new hmr but the bugger fell onto the hayshed roof n couldn't retrieve it. F%&ken bastard, waste of fur.

----------


## Toby

Even a hare can't beat me on the 8mm! Running shot, pretty much as I fired I see a huge cloud of white fur drifting back down to earth

----------


## Dundee

Possum trapper and his mate spent 3 nights in the bush and trapped 2 nights, they caught 42 possums. 1.7kg of furry gold. :Cool: 
They lads looked liked drowned rats when picked up. And there were more people up the creek with the stream rising fast.

----------


## peril 787b

Jeez Maca, that 17 makes a mess!

----------


## Kscott

Just back from the glorious South Island / Alexandra on my * twice yearly rabbit snipe.* 

160 rounds fired through the Howa 1500 in 223, @120 kills - basically 7/10 shots which isn't bad for real world shooting, on hillsides, lumpy ground, wind blowing and prickles in your hands. Loads of babies running around, not many fully grown buggers.



New PB of 350m  :Thumbsup:  with a crosswind, drop of @50cm apparently (although it took 4 shots and the dumb bunny didn't know where the shots were coming from so just hopped around the spot). Rabbit was at 11 o'clock from the barrel in the photo, in the far paddock.

Discovered I preferred Sierra hollow points to soft points, the longer range stuff at 250m was a simple point and click. But then the HP did a lot more damage, more so than VMax and SP - just blew them up basically.

Life is good.

----------


## krico600

> Possum trapper and his mate spent 3 nights in the bush and trapped 2 nights, they caught 42 possums. 1.7kg of furry gold.
> They lads looked liked drowned rats when picked up. And there were more people up the creek with the stream rising fast.


Your boy sure can carry a heavy load, we came out on Sunday before the rains.

----------


## JoshC

The ar223 scope on my wee browning is proving to be a very handy wee package. 14 kills from 14 shots since putting it on last weekend. 1 fallow spiker, 2 pigs, a cat and 10 hares. All shots within 250m so far tho.

These two hares I shot just an hour ago, 1st was head shot at 140m and the 2nd bolted and stopped at 225m and a shoulder shot brought him down. Great fun!

----------


## Toby

Sweet shot, even sweeter rig! A-bolt?

----------


## Shearer

> The ar223 scope on my wee browning is proving to be a very handy wee package. 14 kills from 14 shots since putting it on last weekend. 1 fallow spiker, 2 pigs, a cat and 10 hares. All shots within 250m so far tho.
> 
> These two hares I shot just an hour ago, 1st was head shot at 140m and the 2nd bolted and stopped at 225m and a shoulder shot brought him down. Great fun!


How accurate do you find the reticule graduations at distance. Do they match your load?
Nice shooting by the way.

----------


## JoshC

I haven't had a lot of time to really test it properly, but it seems close enough. On paper last weekend it tracked well enough at 100m and the holdover lines seemed to work well out to 300m. I was shooting varmint sized rocks with it out to 400odd. 0-300m it's good, after that I wasn't hitting the rocks everytime, more like 3/5 times. And of course I couldn't call those shots exactly where they hit etc, ie they hit the rock. That second hare at 225 I simply put the first holdover line on its shoulder and let rip. So they minute of hare anyway. At the moment I'm just using hornady training ammo.

----------


## JoshC

> Sweet shot, even sweeter rig! A-bolt?


Yeah micro abolt. Been my go to gun for a few years now. Works well.

----------


## Shearer

> I haven't had a lot of time to really test it properly, but it seems close enough. On paper last weekend it tracked well enough at 100m and the holdover lines seemed to work well out to 300m. I was shooting varmint sized rocks with it out to 400odd. 0-300m it's good, after that I wasn't hitting the rocks everytime, more like 3/5 times. And of course I couldn't call those shots exactly where they hit etc, ie they hit the rock. That second hare at 225 I simply put the first holdover line on its shoulder and let rip. So they minute of hare anyway. At the moment I'm just using hornady training ammo.


Got some of that Hornady ammo myself. Good stuff.
Cheaper than buying just the brass.

----------


## rambler

oh, I just had to drop my son's mate back home, and squished a mouse on the road

----------


## Dundee

> oh, I just had to drop my son's mate back home, and squished a mouse on the road


I squishhed a mouse and seven starlings today :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

This bastard won't be weight lifting again :Grin: 

Getting rather sick of the buggers nesting and filling up the vat stand with hay and debri.
Nailed an old glove to the window and this seems to have stopped them for now. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## time out

Went for a walk round the Park today - got one coon in a Timms and three coons in Sentinels - thats four more that wont kill our native bird chicks 
Getting the hang of the Sentinels now - peanut butter and a splash of blaze down the tree - mixture of icing sugar, flour and nutmeg 
Still got some traps on the shelf - need to get them out but a challenge to place them securely where people are walking by - I will have seventeen out in the next week 
Also squished a big rat in a DOC 250 - put some new shape into him - wish they would stick to the bait stations and leave my eggs alone 
Bloody rats are taking bait faster than I can put it out through about sixty stations - need to get it up to a hundred very soon 
Saw lots of quail in the bush, put up a couple of pheasants - Tui seem to be very happy right now 
Went round the farm yesterday - birds everywhere - put up lots of quail, pheasant, saw lots of Kingfisher even a couple of Woodies - cock Pheasants called all day long - pest control is going well - no bait is moving and nothing in twelve stoat traps - birds are loving it 
Nice time of the year for birdlife -not so nice for the coons -  :Omg:

----------


## smidey

nice work! we can make a small difference in our own areas for sure. A couple years ago large numbers of plovers moved in and all the other birds split. I started smashing the plovers with an hmr and since they got the message all sorts of birds have come back and it's a lot quieter (no squawking all hours of the day & night) apart from the minimal noise created by the nice birds  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Time to change the glove to a coloured one as the bastards are back :Sad: 

Sat under a hedge camoed up and shot another. :Grin:

----------


## Taff

Grey squirrel with my JR.

----------


## Marty Henry

Finally got these two who have been pissing me off for over a week

Either had not enough gun, no gun, or enough gun but no geese. Finally this morning success, wonder how the cat will like them

----------


## Dundee

A nice young headshot rabbit. Seen a hare but will try and get Sean onto that when he gets home from school.

Also seen a white one on the way to work this morning.

----------


## Dynastar27

that's a good looking bunny for the pot Dundee  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Marty Henry

Those old 300 trx's just keep going, should maybe start a thread on them

----------


## time out

> Those old 300 trx's just keep going, should maybe start a thread on them


Great bikes MH -  just love my old one - but I guess they are toys compared to some of the workhorse machines that are out there today - they dont even have auto or power steer
Good idea mate - start a thread on old wheelers - two, three, four etc
Trying to make out what brand of 22 in the avatar MH - looks like a Unique? 
Jeez Dundee - I wouldnt like to be a pest on your farm - white would have to be pretty rare wouldnt it? - I was in the bush yesterday checking possum traps and came by a fluffy wee magpie on a log - could have touched it - had my wife with me - so had to leave it to grow  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Marty Henry

> Great bikes MH -  just love my old one - but I guess they are toys compared to some of the workhorse machines that are out there today - they don’t even have auto or power steer
> Good idea mate - start a thread on old wheelers - two, three, four etc
> Trying to make out what brand of 22 in the avatar MH - looks like a Unique? 
> Jeez Dundee - I wouldn’t like to be a pest on your farm - white would have to be pretty rare wouldn’t it? - I was in the bush yesterday checking possum traps and came by a fluffy wee magpie on a log - could have touched it - had my wife with me - so had to leave it to grow


Na that's a gevarm carbine, out on bearing duty. My Unigues a safe queen at present.

----------


## Toby

Rushy let me play with his toy

----------


## Dundee

> that's a good looking bunny for the pot Dundee


Exactly what I was thinking but when I went out to skin and gut it possum trapper had fed it to my dog :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

> Great bikes MH -  just love my old one - but I guess they are toys compared to some of the workhorse machines that are out there today - they don’t even have auto or power steer
> Good idea mate - start a thread on old wheelers - two, three, four etc
> Trying to make out what brand of 22 in the avatar MH - looks like a Unique? 
> Jeez Dundee - I wouldn’t like to be a pest on your farm - white would have to be pretty rare wouldn’t it? - I was in the bush yesterday checking possum traps and came by a fluffy wee magpie on a log - could have touched it - had my wife with me - so had to leave it to grow


Rare to see a white one yes. I have only shot 3 white rabbits and 1 white hare.
I saw it again this morning and spent half the morning working out a plan too catch it alive.


Anyway my plan worked but I lost a bit of skin on my hands in the process as he kicked like hell.
I have put it in with the flemish giants and there is a bit of scrapping and rooting going on. :Grin: 
Will seperate it once we make another hutch. Its brown and white but wasn't going to look at its privates as it had all ready kicked and  scratched me to bits. :Grin:

----------


## Dynastar27

shit never seen a white one  :Thumbsup:  good work Dundee

----------


## possummatti

> Exactly what I was thinking but when I went out to skin and gut it possum trapper had fed it to my dog


Is that seriously a wild one Dundee? looks like its from the pet store

----------


## Dundee

Had my suspicions too. Friggen wild when I caught it.   The head on it looks to big for a feral aye?

----------


## Scouser

Only 'White Rabbit' i have recollections of is ....the song by jefferson airplane.....you been dropping 'pills' Dundee?????????

----------


## Dundee

Caught an albino white one on the farm once. It survived in captivity for three years then escaped.

----------


## Dundee

That rabbit I caught today was a flemish giant that escaped from the neighbours.  Sean offered to give it back but they said nah keep it.
Been some gay shit happening in the hutch today :ORLY:  :Grin:

----------


## time out

Looks like rabbits could come in all colours if that one has been active round your place Dundee
Might be like possums - the colour of the next one is always a surprise 
Pissed down last night so the buggars must have stayed in bed - only got one possum today - and four rats - get one almost every time on that tree - the place is starting to stink 
I am using peanut butter on Sentinels and in a third of a tennis ball on the Timms bait rod - rats can crawl all round a Sentinel and clean out the bait - but I am setting the Timms so fine that they are now catching rats

----------


## Dundee

Is that poor c**t caught by the nose with a raincoat above to stop it getting wet? time out? :Grin:

----------


## time out

Yeah - if he is going to hang there for a while - best you keep the buggar dry  :Sad: 
Trouble is they swing round so much - the dislodge the cover - can take three minutes they reckon  :Omg: 
http://www.friendsofrotoiti.org.nz/a...structions.pdf

----------


## possummatti

> That rabbit I caught today was a flemish giant that escaped from the neighbours.  Sean offered to give it back but they said nah keep it.
> Been some gay shit happening in the hutch today


I knew it. Good thing i put $20 on it right dundee

----------


## Dundee

Shot one magpie today.   The big brown bugs has beaten the fuck out of the white one. It is sulking after being raped by the giant but is still waiting for its new hutch.

----------


## Dundee

The brown and white flemish giant is getting released halfway up the ranch. Wish him luck. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Kamel

Got some pussy two nights this week.  Don't know if an old fella like me can keep up with the influx. 






And shot my second white rabbit.   Out of the 100s of thousand I have shot this is only the second one I have knocked over, have only seen three in the wild.




A couple foxes bit the red dust as well.





Shot with either CZ453 22 lr or Zastava M85 20/222 :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Way to go Kamel

----------


## Kamel

Got another couple last night, along with 60 pair of rabbits.



This bastard was caught red handed stealing one of my rabbits, summery justice done on the spot, no appeals.  20/222 up the side of the head has a nice effect.



Second one for the night was shot on suspicion with the 22

----------


## Dundee

Was the white rabbit an albino Kamel?

----------


## GravelBen

Missed a black rabbit today! Very optimistic long shot in the wind, ah well. Got enough regular ones not to bother counting too, great to finally get out after a month of rubbish weather. Liking the new 22 too.

----------


## scottrods

A couple on Friday evening, that made it to the BBQ for Satay skewers on Sat for lunch

----------


## possummatti

Two down. In time to wip out the back steaks for brekki

----------


## Toby

Those 2 look like they're from the same litter aye

----------


## possummatti

> Those 2 look like they're from the same litter aye


Yea man. I shot another one yesterday and he looked identical to the brown one.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

One for the cat after all the rain .223 only had to remove the cut bag :Have A Nice Day:  the rest was gone.
KH

----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 31476
> One for the cat after all the rain .223 only had to remove the cut bag the rest was gone.
> KH


Who needs a knife :Grin:

----------


## Lorne

nice one  @Kamel, how is your experience with the 20/222 im interesting in getting a .204 but just not quite sure which one, thinking maybe the 20 practical.

just weeded out a bit of the local hare population our bitch with pup's was very happy with the extra feed. the magpies are starting to get clever now though so i have resort to my 22-250 AI and take them out at range  :Thumbsup:  as for the wild cats i rarely see them and seem to be the most cunning of the lot, catch the odd feral cat in possum traps though  :Psmiley:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Thanks Dundee
Couldn't make it cleaner if I tried :Have A Nice Day:  
Those 40gn v max :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

you have all the rifle you need 22-250AI :Have A Nice Day:  there's no a lot in it.
or may be you just need new? :Thumbsup:  :Grin:

----------


## Kamel

> Was the white rabbit an albino Kamel?



Yeah mate, had the red eyes and pink ears,

----------


## Kamel

> nice one  @Kamel, how is your experience with the 20/222 im interesting in getting a .204 but just not quite sure which one, thinking maybe the 20 practical.
> 
> just weeded out a bit of the local hare population our bitch with pup's was very happy with the extra feed. the magpies are starting to get clever now though so i have resort to my 22-250 AI and take them out at range  as for the wild cats i rarely see them and seem to be the most cunning of the lot, catch the odd feral cat in possum traps though


G'day Lorne, my experience with the 20/222 is pretty good so far.  Had it built two years ago and have put around 700 shots through it.  So far Im loving it.  To date I have taken around 20 pigs of all sizes, roughly the same with wild goats, a couple of hundred or more foxes and about 150 cats, only shot one rabbit with it and found it way too much for them unless you want them smeared all over the ground, no good for selling them to the processor.  Pigs and goats were head shots, mostly at night with a spotlight, same with foxes and cats.  I wouldn't call it a hunting round for medium sized critters, unless you are able to put a good shot into the head/neck area.  I have gained access to some fallow deer and will probably get one for an eater, again Ill go for a headshot.
  I use 32gn Nosler BT or Hornady 32gn Zmax, not a real tough bullet but good enough if you put em in the right place.   I imagine that most of the 20 cal cartridges are pretty similar, I went for the 222 version as it is just a bit different from the run of the mill Vartarg, Practical or Ruger versions.
  If anyone asks me if they should get a 20 cal of some description, all I can say is Bloody oath, go for it.  For small critters there isn't anything that beats speed and trajectory.  You will notice the same your 22/250AI, that's another cartridge I wouldn't mind one of these days, but it will have to wait ad I have a 22PPC and 17/222 in the works at the moment.
  I have a mate who runs a 20PPC, on a Sako action, that thing is bloody awesome, he is getting 4300fps with 40gn Vmax bullets and shoots around 1/4inch groups at 100yds.

----------


## time out

> Two down. In time to wip out the back steaks for brekki


Well done possumatti - every dead wild cat is a major achievement for the environment - I have never shot one on the run but a few get tempted with Whiskas cat tucker in a cage - then they get a bullet  :Thumbsup:

----------


## possummatti

> Well done possumatti - every dead wild cat is a major achievement for the environment - I have never shot one on the run but a few get tempted with Whiskas cat tucker in a cage - then they get a bullet


Cheers mate. Up to 9 feral cats for the last two months. Seems to be a bottomless pit of them.

----------


## Dundee

The rabbit has survived 6 days in the wild. First time this morning I have seen it since it was released.

----------


## Kamel

Hey Dundee, whats the go with releasing rabbits over there, over this side the authorities frown very seriously if you release them?  I don't think they would last very long out here, too many foxes, cats, hawks and eagles.

----------


## Dundee

For food Kamel just think of it as being relocated as it originaly escaped but was recaptured.

----------


## Haggie

Went for a walk last night, got a rat, rabbit, possum, ferret and a water pipe with my lil cousins 410

----------


## Dundee

> Went for a walk last night, got a rat, rabbit, possum, ferret and a water pipe with my lil cousins 410


take the ferret tail into H&F for the swamp comp,have to be in this month to enter.

----------


## Haggie

threw it into a box thorn hedge, dont think ill be crawling in to get it, first one id seen for a long time.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Picked up some of these 30gn V max for the 22 mag, I like them.
Now I know I am using a china rifle but this one shoots very well for what it is.
It's about having a walk and feeding the cats. :Thumbsup: 
KH

----------


## Gibo

Wow! How long is that suppressor? 
Nice shooting btw

----------


## Dundee

> threw it into a box thorn hedge, dont think ill be crawling in to get it, first one id seen for a long time.


With these prizes up for grabs you will be tempted :Have A Nice Day: 

Swamp Comp

----------


## Haggie

> With these prizes up for grabs you will be tempted
> 
> Swamp Comp


Fuck not half bad, i just drove back to auckland for the weekend, might have to whip the machete out monday arvo

----------


## Dundee

That is the spirit haggie :Thumbsup:   My eldest boy has buggered off to Abel Tasman and I know there is one in our freezer. :Grin: 

Should I enter me or him cause clearly he has forgotten? :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

And won't be back in time to enter. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Wow! How long is that suppressor? 
> Nice shooting btw


Hi Gibo
21" seams to do the job, its the first time I have used the V max in 22 mag.
The rifle is fussy to what it shoots, out of five main brands it only liked the Win super X so for it to run on these it's great.
I will say this, we tried other rifles with the same ammo and one of the worst was a Ruger 1700.00 of kit and it just didn't shoot.
To me it's what works other than, that's nice looking rifle you have there :Thumbsup:  :Grin: 
Some of these Norinco's aren't that good in build but all the one's I know of shoot well with the Win SX
KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> With these prizes up for grabs you will be tempted
> 
> Swamp Comp


I mite look into that Dundee, thanks.
KH

----------


## smidey

I have a norinco .22 and a 223 and they both shoot very accurately. I have the fully suppressed Jw15a and it's really good. I bought it about five years ago I guess for about $450 new, they're nearly double that now people have realised they are good shooters

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dundee

> Fuck not half bad, i just drove back to auckland for the weekend, might have to whip the machete out monday arvo


Monday arvo will be too late as entrys have to be in November :Oh Noes:

----------


## time out

Road kill - I left this one on the side of the road a few months back - just down the road from where we are trapping - I think I will scoot round our DOC 250s tomorrow - those prizes look great

----------


## Dundee

Can't believe you fellas hadn't heard of the swamp comp.....$10,000 worth of prizes there will be hunters scurrying around like ferrets tommorow. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Can't believe you fellas hadn't heard of the swamp comp.....$10,000 worth of prizes there will be hunters scurrying around like ferrets tommorow.


Don't go to town much. :Wink: 

KH

----------


## Scouser

> And won't be back in time to enter.


You already know the answer to that you old bugger!!!.......good luck in the comp  :Thumbsup:

----------


## nicklm

Hey..

I live in North Canty and have been out shooting lots lately with all the young rabbits about this time of year.. Most other evenings I head out just before sunset and stalk around the grape vines, it's pretty fun trying to sneak up really close to them..

Last nights effort were 1 rabbit and a hare.. Not bad for only 3 shots used although I did see one other rabbit and another 2 hares but they were all a bit far for the wee 22 zastava and I couldn't move any closer.. 



I have two very happy / lucky dogs at the moment with all the fresh rabbit they're getting.. I hope this wind drops down and i'll be out again later!

----------


## StrikerNZ

Tiny bunny with the 223 at 210yards.. plus another 20 of his friends.  :Thumbsup: 
A very pleasant afternoon, at least until the sleet and freezing wind hit.

----------


## time out

Nowhere near as much fun as using a 22 - but still quite satisfying  :Psmiley: 
Everyone of these buggars means one less vandal in the tree tops wrecking native birds nests 
Got a couple of young ones this arvo - they seem to be getting smaller so maybe we have got the big ones 
I whipped round a few DOC 250s and a few stoat boxes - but no luck to enter for the swamp comp - have to leave it to you DD - maybe next year 
I did find a stoat box that has had a ferret scratching shit out of the timber - he cant get through the 50mm entry hole - I will take a couple of cages back in a day or so with a fresh rabbit for bait

----------


## Dundee

I did the honest thing and entered my boys ferret tail in the swamp comp. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## scottrods

Went out to my usual spot on Sat night. Only got two bunnies, both long range with the 22. First one at 137m and second at 172m - both were with Subs. 
All the close ones were flighty - they had cut the lucerne earlier in the day. A few got the works in the mower, so I was joined by a winged hunter who was happy to pick away at their remains while I watched.

----------


## time out

The more of the buggars I leave round the tree - the more come to the funeral  :Wink:  - about six round that tree now in various states of decay 
My mate is not too impressed by his muzzle - but he is getting better - I put a rat bait station on the tree next to a trap so always some risk that he will pick up something - bait or rat 
I am getting the rats under control so they leave the peanut butter in the traps for the possums 
Almost imagine there are more birds around - the rat bait take is slowing down significantly

----------


## Scouser

Brilliant Time Out....the more the merrier....well done mate!!

----------


## john m

4 out of 5 head shot with the old Lithgow.

----------


## smidey

First fur with the ruger hmr. Smashed lots of feather but first fur I have come across


Sent from my workbench

----------


## smidey

Sent from my workbench

----------


## gadgetman

Out in North Canterbury last night with @2gnscib and another good mate to deal to a few hares with the possibility of a pig or goat. We managed to deal to 30 odd rodents, mainly hares. Not sure what the story is but I missed a couple of shots at an easy magpie but somehow missed ending up just removing a few tail feathers so still not got one of those yet. Seems to be my nemesis species.

Not impressed with the performance of the Speer 55gr soft points. Even the Texas heart shots ended up in an exploded hare. Got up to the gut/chest area and the whole thong just exploded. Side on shots to the chest just about tore them in half, though not as bad as the V-Max the other mate was using which did end up with the hare in two halves on a couple of occasions. I'll be going back to the Hornady soft points. No meat in the fridge.

----------


## longrange308

> Out in North Canterbury last night with @2gnscib and another good mate to deal to a few hares with the possibility of a pig or goat. We managed to deal to 30 odd rodents, mainly hares. Not sure what the story is but I missed a couple of shots at an easy magpie but somehow missed ending up just removing a few tail feathers so still not got one of those yet. Seems to be my nemesis species.
> 
> Not impressed with the performance of the Speer 55gr soft points. Even the Texas heart shots ended up in an exploded hare. Got up to the gut/chest area and the whole thong just exploded. Side on shots to the chest just about tore them in half, though not as bad as the V-Max the other mate was using which did end up with the hare in two halves on a couple of occasions. I'll be going back to the Hornady soft points. No meat in the fridge.


dont try a 140 amax then, plucks,skins,debones in one shot

----------


## Shearer

> Out in North Canterbury last night with @2gnscib and another good mate to deal to a few hares with the possibility of a pig or goat. We managed to deal to 30 odd rodents, mainly hares. Not sure what the story is but I missed a couple of shots at an easy magpie but somehow missed ending up just removing a few tail feathers so still not got one of those yet. Seems to be my nemesis species.
> 
> Not impressed with the performance of the Speer 55gr soft points. Even the Texas heart shots ended up in an exploded hare. Got up to the gut/chest area and the whole thong just exploded. Side on shots to the chest just about tore them in half, though not as bad as the V-Max the other mate was using which did end up with the hare in two halves on a couple of occasions. I'll be going back to the Hornady soft points. No meat in the fridge.


Can't see why you are unimpressed with the results from those bullets. That's what 22 cal varmint projectiles are supposed to do.
If you want meat off a hare, head shoot them or use a FMJ.

----------


## oneshot

I was out the door this morning at 4am, brilliant weather but it started packing in and raining at around 11am, saw this fella, notice the head shot. Do these still count as little pesties?

----------


## DXROLLA

nice work, made a mess of that one haha. What size rifle do you use?

----------


## oneshot

7mm-08

----------


## gadgetman

> Can't see why you are unimpressed with the results from those bullets. That's what 22 cal varmint projectiles are supposed to do.
> If you want meat off a hare, head shoot them or use a FMJ.


Head shots are what I usually go for. The Hornady projectiles give tighter groups so I can still get good accurate head shots out to about 200m.

----------


## kotuku

cheer up gadget -once cleaned up a hare with a 180gn slug outta yee old .303. yessiree that turned ol longears into an instant hit and asset -blood bone &compost. me? got a little bit of rear leg with mangled tendon attached! HMMMM did ya ever hear about a mallard&a 3"gooseload -ok itold ya that one did I??? :Psmiley:

----------


## gadgetman

> cheer up gadget -once cleaned up a hare with a 180gn slug outta yee old .303. yessiree that turned ol longears into an instant hit and asset -blood bone &compost. me? got a little bit of rear leg with mangled tendon attached! HMMMM did ya ever hear about a mallard&a 3"gooseload -ok itold ya that one did I???


Yes I remember that mallard, ... just about all that was left was the beak and the shadow.

----------


## Kamel

A couple of shots from last nights effort.  Chalked up the first kills for the new 17/222, 20gn Nosler shots FBHP sure make a mess.

----------


## possummatti

> A couple of shots from last nights effort.  Chalked up the first kills for the new 17/222, 20gn Nosler shots FBHP sure make a mess.
> 
> Attachment 31974
> 
> Attachment 31975
> 
> Attachment 31976


Kamel are the cats really big or are the foxes small?
Good work

----------


## Squirrelbasher

Good shooting kamel.

----------


## Kamel

possummatti, the fox is only a pup mate, two or three months old, pretty dumb and stupid when they are that age, makes em easy to get.  But the cats are quite large, some of them are not much smaller than a full grown fox.  That one isn't that big, but still big enough to do a lot of damage to the birds and other small mamals, also big enough to stick a hole in.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie

> I was out the door this morning at 4am, brilliant weather but it started packing in and raining at around 11am, saw this fella, notice the head shot. Do these still count as little pesties? 
> Attachment 31940


Saweeeet looking weapon mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

Kamel, love the rifle, is it built on a zastava 85 action by any chance and have you done anything to the trigger?. I've picked up one in 223 with a lightly pitted barrel, it shoots ok but am thinking of having it rebarrelled  it but the trigger is crappy soft and with lots of travel.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Wow Kamel that 17/222 makes a hell of a mess.

I bet My .17 17grain'ers are going a lot slower but still do a nice job. The only thing is that the 17hmr is a messy little bugger. requires lots of cleaning. The second photo is what happens if Mr Hawk gets there first!

----------


## Dundee

Shoot the fknn hawks :Yuush:   :ORLY:

----------


## 300CALMAN

that would be the last time shooting on this property. The land owner loves the Hawks. They do do a nice job on the ones I don't want ie the ones too messed up for cooking. Its amazing how much meat damage a 17gain V-Max can do out of such a small cartridge.

----------


## Kamel

> Kamel, love the rifle, is it built on a zastava 85 action by any chance and have you done anything to the trigger?. I've picked up one in 223 with a lightly pitted barrel, it shoots ok but am thinking of having it rebarrelled  it but the trigger is crappy soft and with lots of travel.


Yeah mate M85 action.  Ive got three of them now, 17/222, 20/222 and 22PPC, for the price of them they offer a lot.  I set my triggers at around 1lb which suits my type of shooting.  Ill find some instructions on how to adjust the trigger for you, may take me a little while as Im not real puter savvy.  Ill get back to you.

----------


## scottrods

An hour out in the lucerne. Got four for the time, this one at 119m popped his head up when I gave a couple of squeaks. The 42gr sub entered back of the head and out his nose. His buddy had one exit through the eye at 65m. The JW loves 42gr win subs.

----------


## Dundee

great shooting scottrods :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## smidey

Jw15a? I run the 42 grains as well, great gun I reckon for a quiet 22

Sent from my workbench

----------


## veitnamcam

Mine likes it too, actually it likes the 40gr power point too.

----------


## etrain

Got these in one paddock Saturday morning. Marlin 925 with winchester 42g subs. Longest shot was out to about 60m. That thud!!

----------


## Dundee

Went to the location tonight where the deer jumped the track the other night.   http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...d-ghost-17789/

River dirty again so I didn't have rod. Must have had a heap of rain in the headwaters at Norsewood.

Wasn't hopeful of seeing the deer so armed with my .22 bolt action stirling and at exactly the same spot the deer ran past me the other night bugsies boy friend turned up. :Grin: 

Didn't have the range finder but I guesstimate 100 metres and he was sitting just infront of the brown grass. :Have A Nice Day: 



By the look of his eyes I think the .22 http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...bullets-15815/   has fired another good shot

----------


## deer243

Managed to shoot this goat while on a deer hunt yesterday. Had a shot at a running pig as well.  Not to bad a head for the crap heads that are normally around here for this region

----------


## Dougie

> Went to the location tonight where the deer jumped the track the other night.   http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...d-ghost-17789/
> 
> River dirty again so I didn't have rod. Must have had a heap of rain in the headwaters at Norsewood.
> 
> Wasn't hopeful of seeing the deer so armed with my .22 bolt action stirling and at exactly the same spot the deer ran past me the other night bugsies boy friend turned up.
> 
> Didn't have the range finder but I guesstimate 100 metres and he was sitting just infront of the brown grass.
> 
> Attachment 32153
> ...


No range finder? Count the fence posts Dundee, great ruler for you right there. Knowing a few other key distances like how far between each tree in your shelter belts helps too  :Thumbsup:  I measure things by orchard rows these days  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kamel

A few happy snaps that I got during the week, couple of cats, a few foxes and some pigs.  The little pig is hanging around in the chiller without its skin, weighed in at 5.1kg will be perfect for my try at baking whole in the BBQ after Christmas.

----------


## Kamel

A few more photos

----------


## Dundee

My guestimate was correct at 100 :Have A Nice Day:  Went back down there tonight to drop possum trapper off as they are camping by the river for a week.  Bagged another one at 50 metres :Wink:  Straight through the eye :Have A Nice Day: 



The bullet on the  one last night went in upper back and exited throught the head so that went in dog tucker freezer.

----------


## sakokid

Wot if the fence is missing posts, dougie,  :Psmiley:

----------


## 300CALMAN

A couple more from yesterday.

----------


## Dundee

Last nights bunny :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 260rem

Another 30 Wallabies in the last 2 days

----------


## username

Some pesky geese




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oneshot

Yummy Canada's  :Cool:

----------


## Kamel

I guess their goose is cooked.  :Grin:

----------


## 7.62

Was having a sniff around last night for a spiker or yearling. No luck on that front so dealt to this tomcat instead

----------


## time out

Nice rifle 7.62 - really nice cat - he is a big buggar  :Cool:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Not everything is shot, but I did get this little pesties. :Thumbsup: 
KH

----------


## time out

Great to see Kiwi-Hunter - hunting these bastard bird killers is very satisfying  :Cool: 
Even Maggie is into it in her back yard - looks like we might see more trapping 
Traps, 1080, 'vital to save kiwi' | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## Dundee

> Great to see Kiwi-Hunter - hunting these bastard bird killers is very satisfying 
> Even Maggie is into it in her back yard - looks like we might see more trapping 
> Traps, 1080, 'vital to save kiwi' | Stuff.co.nz


that B changed her tune :36 1 5:

----------


## P38

Have the youngest boy home for Christmas so it was a good time for a Boys day out before the seasonal madness begins.



Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Got the pair of sparrows that were nesting in the wall of the cowshed with .22 bird shot. And the cows didn't even shit. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ryan

Tagged this little fella this afternoon.

----------


## Dundee

Looks like a fat doe Ryan :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Got the young rats mother also picked up a extra poss.
KH

----------


## Blaser

Had a good night tonight on the hares, really steetched the 22250 and 53 vmax's. Shot 10 hares furtherest shot 590y, shot 3 others at 510y an a couple at mid 400's. A hare is not a big target to see even on 25x. Bloody good fun though.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Great stuff,  the 22-250 and 53 vmax's  what powder and how many gains?
I am about to try some 50gn and Will look at the 53's.
KH

----------


## Blaser

Current load is 37.5 of 2208.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Current load is 37.5 of 2208.


Thanks for that, Ill test it in the new year I hope :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## time out

Good size rat KH
Those Snap-E rat traps look pretty effective - what are you using for bait in the possum trap?
Not many pesties to show today - possums have gone off my peanut butter 
I put out about 5kg of rat bait and 1kg of possum bait today - need to make sure they have plenty for Xmas  

This buggar looked like he was run over by a truck - a DOC250  :Omg:

----------


## 7.62

Decked another tomcat this arvo...

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Good size rat KH
> Those Snap-E rat traps look pretty effective - what are you using for bait in the possum trap?
> Not many pesties to show today - possums have gone off my peanut butter 
> I put out about 5kg of rat bait and 1kg of possum bait today - need to make sure they have plenty for Xmas  
> 
> This buggar looked like he was run over by a truck - a DOC250


Hi time out
I am just about to head out for a night shot, just a walk around about 240 ac.
shot more poss last night not to much in the rabbit department. 
I just educated them that I can't shoot some nights :Have A Nice Day:  
waiting on these shooting sticks to arrive, sat and shot a bit was the only way I could hold the rifle.
The Snap traps are brittle I have found some times the odd one doesn't trigger and sometimes the odd one brakes.
The best rat trap is a fen :Have A Nice Day:  I have no ground birds where I am.
The Doc200 are a hit and miss can't seem to get the rats in them, the odd one but mostly all rats have been snap trapped.
I have near to 80 bait stations for rats 30 possum masters, 40+ leg holds, 15 doc 200 20 rat traps.
They liked possum paste (Goodnature) so much that I feed it to every thing :Have A Nice Day:  better than peanut butter! it has never worked for me.
Big write ups about it, what may work somewhere else hasn't work here.
The bait for the possum masters is a serial bait cinnamon scented.
The last two months the bait take is very small, I think it's the spring flush and to much to eat or the ones that are left are bait shy.
The camera has shown me both trap shy and bait shy.
I have see them avoid a trap for over 3 months ,then just had a metal block, it doesn't have that problem now :Thumbsup: 
KH

----------


## time out

You are a legend Kiwi-Hunter  :Thumbsup: - that is an amazing pest control operation - I am sure that the team at Predator Free NZ would love to hear from you - they are trying to see the big picture of what is going on around NZ - 
Predator Free NZ
I havent tried the Snap-E Traps but was told about them by Judy Gilbert who is running a 750ha control program on Great Barrier Island - they operate about 5000 stations - half trap and half bait - an amazing operation and their birdlife is wonderful - flocks of 100+ Kereru 
Little Windy Hill Great Barrier Island
I tried a couple of Fen traps but found them difficult to set so have stuck with Victor Pro traps in stoat boxes - havent had much luck with stoats but they get rats 
Running a few DOC250s as we have stoats and ferrets - but just getting rats so far - a bait issue I think 
I might give the GN bait a try on the Sentinel and Timms traps - just stopped catching them but I suspect they may be trap or bait shy 
Cats are my next challenge - saw a couple on an evening walk a couple of days back - cant use a rifle in the community reserve so will have to be a few cages 
All an interesting challenge
Keep up the feedback on predator control - I hope more hunters get into it

----------


## Gibo

Smoked heaps of possums last night out spotlighting, not a single shot fired just some fancy 32 inch tyre work  :Wink:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Smoked heaps of possums last night out spotlighting, not a single shot fired just some fancy 32 inch tyre work


Yes that will do it, all I can say is keep driving :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> You are a legend Kiwi-Hunter - that is an amazing pest control operation - I am sure that the team at Predator Free NZ would love to hear from you - they are trying to see the big picture of what is going on around NZ - 
> Predator Free NZ
> I haven’t tried the Snap-E Traps but was told about them by Judy Gilbert who is running a 750ha control program on Great Barrier Island - they operate about 5000 stations - half trap and half bait - an amazing operation and their birdlife is wonderful - flocks of 100+ Kereru 
> Little Windy Hill Great Barrier Island
> I tried a couple of Fen traps but found them difficult to set so have stuck with Victor Pro traps in stoat boxes - haven’t had much luck with stoats but they get rats 
> Running a few DOC250s as we have stoats and ferrets - but just getting rats so far - a bait issue I think 
> I might give the GN bait a try on the Sentinel and Timms traps - just stopped catching them but I suspect they may be trap or bait shy 
> Cats are my next challenge - saw a couple on an evening walk a couple of days back - can’t use a rifle in the community reserve so will have to be a few cages 
> All an interesting challenge
> Keep up the feedback on predator control - I hope more hunters get into it


Hi Time out
Sounds like you are full on as well.
I have pm you as regarding cats and what works for me. :Have A Nice Day: 

KH

----------


## Gibo

> Yes that will do it, all I can say is keep driving
> KH


Was a strange night. Got about 5 hedgehogs too. Snails and slugs out in mass. Everything was out actually. And the one deer we spotted was out and off!!!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

I found that as well Gibo
All the possums were on the ground, only one was .500 off ground level sitting on a stump. A tyre would have got him. :Have A Nice Day: 
I pluck most of what I get, it off sets some costs..
KH

----------


## john m

I shot my first rabbit 57 yrs ago on our xmas holidays at lake Taupo with this rifle and in the past 7 days got 18 with 18 shots. I dont think I need a new 22 just yet.

----------


## Beaker

> I shot my first rabbit 57 yrs ago on our xmas holidays at lake Taupo with this rifle and in the past 7 days got 18 with 18 shots. I dont think I need a new 22 just yet.
> 
> Attachment 32400


Maybe you know how to shoot it ?
 :Wink: 

I'm picking the rifle could tell some stories?

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Great to see :Have A Nice Day: 
I find it's not the rifle, it's the optics as I get older on that format you have there :Have A Nice Day:  
KH

----------


## Maca49

18 rabbits, 2 hares, 2 magies and this little sucker. tTaupo is how it should be this evening

----------


## tiroatedson

These are my pesties for today a bunch of turkeys under orders from landowner I was and I could but oblige him.
I was using my new toy that I shouted myself on Christmas Eve . I have lusted after one for years after my uncle had one and finally after about 28 years the stars all aligned and I get one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## time out

I got itchy feet late this arvo - so went for a walk round some bush and pines - checked seven Sentinel traps and found five possums that didnt enjoy their Xmas peanut butter  :Omg:

----------


## tiroatedson

Can't seem to make a new thread using tapatalk on my phone do I'll chuck this here.

It's my 8 yr olds first rabbit shot during the Arohena School hunt. 'I didn't know what I was aiming at so I just shot' good onya son


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

And here's my wife with a couple of possums that she shot with her marlin 17 hmr suppressed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Good skills :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

https://vimeo.com/115495721

There are yucky ants on my lawn, hence the gumboots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Can't seem to make a new thread using tapatalk on my phone do I'll chuck this here.
> 
> It's my 8 yr olds first rabbit shot during the Arohena School hunt.* 'I didn't know what I was aiming at so I just shot'* good onya son
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your sons first rabbit, but I would be seriously worried about the attitude.
That is how people end up getting shot.
All fun and games when shooting at rabbits in a safe environment but if you carry that over to bush stalking for bigger game when he is older it is a recipe for disaster.

----------


## tiroatedson

As what part of the rabbit he was aiming at. There was only one rabbit there safe background excited to be out with I wouldn't do shit that wasn't safe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

Typo 'out with dad'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Fucken web aye all jump too conclusions :Have A Nice Day:   One magpie for me today :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## peril 787b

Attachment 32508
Between half 12 and half 1, they're gettin lazy around here...

----------


## Shearer

@tiroatedson, I am not suggesting that what you did was dangerous or unsafe. What i am saying is that your son (from an early age) should be taught that it is imperative that he identifies what PART of an animal he is shooting at. Not only from a safety point of view but also to insure a humane, clean kill on game.
It is all part of POSITIVELY IDENTIFYING YOU TARGET.

----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 32508
> Between half 12 and half 1, they're gettin lazy around here...


Can't see it?

----------


## Blaser

Went out for another bomb up on some hares last night. Managed my longest shot on a rabbit at 547 yards, didn't get it on camera as my bloody battery went flat after shooting the first few critters.

547 yard rabbit (excuse the pose, a bit of a mess even at this range)


365 yard Hare

----------


## Dundee

Two of the four I tipped over with .22 in hay paddock.

----------


## tiroatedson

You're a legend Dundee I'm surprised you've  still got things to shoot at especially between you n ya boys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

I know shearer but he's 8 yrs old n as it so happened it was a chest shot. I tell them all the time to go for shoulder chest shots and as we all know we r human and cos we r humans sometimes we just get it wrong. After he'd told me I did say that ideally you would want to go for shoulder/chest area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## seandundee

> Went out for another bomb up on some hares last night. Managed my longest shot on a rabbit at 547 yards, didn't get it on camera as my bloody battery went flat after shooting the first few critters.
> 
> 547 yard rabbit (excuse the pose, a bit of a mess even at this range)
> Attachment 32520
> 
> 365 yard Hare
> Attachment 32521


Good Shot

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Nothing like raw footage and photo's.
KH

----------


## Ryan

Knocked these over on Sunday. Weird, the upside down pic is correctly orientated on my phone...

----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 32547
> 
> Attachment 32548
> 
> Attachment 32549
> 
> Knocked these over on Sunday. Weird, the upside down pic is correctly orientated on my phone...


It might be the gravity Ryan. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## seandundee

> Attachment 32547
> 
> Attachment 32548
> 
> Attachment 32549
> 
> Knocked these over on Sunday. Weird, the upside down pic is correctly orientated on my phone...


Nice shot are you gonna eat the headshots

----------


## Ryan

> Nice shot are you gonna eat the headshots



I shan't be eating any of them young man. Bait stations deployed = potentially tainted meat.

----------


## peril 787b

Trying again from yesterday's post...

----------


## Dundee

Good haul but those fancy gadgettes you fullas have always put em upsside down :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## tiroatedson

Hey blaser do the red bits make the gun go faster??? Top shooting though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan

Heh, taking the family "out".

----------


## Blaser

> Hey blaser do the red bits make the gun go faster??? Top shooting though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course, everyone knows red things go faster!!!!!!!

----------


## time out

Only one today - but the pile gets bigger round this tree - must be ten now and they keep coming back 
Forgot to put the pins in the pipe - so he climbed off - but didnt go far 
Changed over to Good Nature paste today Kiwi-Hunter - will be interesting to see if they have been getting peanut butter shy  :36 1 8:

----------


## Tararua Phil

It's not me that shot anything today but when I was getting dinner this evening (5.30) i spied a very large fat ferret ambling with not a care in the world on the lawn out from our patio deck so i went to grab the 22 Norinco but called our little Jack Russell x instead which shot out the bi fold doors & into it. I wish i had a vid camara as they had a great battle going on for about 30 seconds as they fought untill our dog managed to get his fangs over the ferrets back & shook it to death, all this happened about 6-8 mtres from our front door. Absolutely brilliant action of the battle to the death.
I do regret that we're only on dialup as It would've been a great vid.

----------


## Dundee

I saw a tui chase the shit out of a thrush tonight,also happened so damned quick while I was at the river so no footage.The thrush was swauking like mad while the tui was on the chase. Never seen this before. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## JoshC

107 hares, 11 rabbits, 5 cats and 4 possums tonight. Nothing we saw escaped. All shot gunned off the back of the quad. Used 150 rounds, so not too bad considering the country we were hammering across after the hares!

----------


## Tararua Phil

> I saw a tui chase the shit out of a thrush tonight,also happened so damned quick while I was at the river so no footage.The thrush was swauking like mad while the tui was on the chase. Never seen this before.


Dundee,
 I assume your reply was sarcasm so let me make this perfectly clear.
I was not throwing off @ anyones contribution to these threads or replies or implying such ( I'm sorry if it appeared like that) but simply & truthfully related an incident that actually happened a short time before I posted & which I thought viewers might be interested in being not a usual means of a pests destruction ( but is still a "pesty destroyed today). We have a lot of theses critters wandering around out here & any means of  controlling them is welcome-- including dogs, vehicles, traps or firearms etc, the amazing thing for us was the fact that it happened so close to the house & I didn't have the means to record it.
Wrong place @ the wrong time for the ferret anyway.
Regards ,
Phil.

----------


## peril 787b

Phil, firstly Dundee liked your post. Not sure where you saw sarcasm in his post, I think he was merely making a comment on something he had never seen happen before. I'd be doing the same if I had witnessed a tui being so actively territorial.

----------


## R93

I was surf casting a few days ago lounging in my camp chair watching the rod tips.
I keep my bait (Small mussel bed crabs) in a cooler bag beside me.
Caught a bit of movement just in time to see a large stoat amble away from the cooler bag with one of my crabs.
You would think being 100 yrds from any cover I would have been able to club the prick with my gaff but it seems I am rather clumsy rampaging up the beach yelling profanities and swinging a gaff aimlessly😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Dundee,
>  I assume your reply was sarcasm so let me make this perfectly clear.
> I was not throwing off @ anyones contribution to these threads or replies or implying such ( I'm sorry if it appeared like that) but simply & truthfully related an incident that actually happened a short time before I posted & which I thought viewers might be interested in being not a usual means of a pests destruction ( but is still a "pesty destroyed today). We have a lot of theses critters wandering around out here & any means of  controlling them is welcome-- including dogs, vehicles, traps or firearms etc, the amazing thing for us was the fact that it happened so close to the house & I didn't have the means to record it.
> Wrong place @ the wrong time for the ferret anyway.
> Regards ,
> Phil.


No sarcasm intended I was just stating a fact that I have never seen before,and a bit like your post couldn't capture the moment.

----------


## time out

I really enjoy seeing all the stories about the pests you guys are bowling over - hares, rabbits, cats, possums, rats, weasels, stoats, ferrets and more - keep them coming - they are all pests in one way or another to someone or to our environment - especially the ones about stoats, ferrets and cats 
I hope I dont bore you to tears with my stories and pictures about bird predator trapping and baiting - if so just let me know and I will give it a miss 
I am also a hunter but I am currently more focussed on bird predator control - round the farm where I try to breed heaps of pheasant, quail and native birds and up at the Te Puna Quarry Park where I hope to bring back pheasant, quail and native birds for visitors to enjoy 
I was up at the farm today and checked a couple of Timms traps that I have set just below the bush line - the bloody possums have just started to return after a few years of being controlled by trappers 
Sure enough - some bait is moving, one trap has a large furry beast inside and the other has a large spikey beast inside - first time I have ever had a hedgepig in a Timms trap - IMO - hedgepigs are a serious pest and predator of our ground nesting birds  :Yuush:

----------


## Dundee

good work time out. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tararua Phil

> No sarcasm intended I was just stating a fact that I have never seen before,and a bit like your post couldn't capture the moment.


I'm sorry if I offended you Dundee.I've seen on other posts where  replies were worded to "take the micky" out of the contributer & assumed that this was the case.

All that aside, I managed bowled 2 rabbits by the woolshed & another @ the shearers quarters this morning (Norinco JW15A, Rem subs, Parker hale suppressor ---all shot from the house & didn't even need to step out as the dog (ferret killer) fetched them for me to be made into his snacks, Perhaps the mate of that ferret is lurking about agitating the local population.
Regards,
Phil.

----------


## seandundee

First new year pestie

----------


## ChrisF

A bit late ( done on boxing day ) , did drop 2 goats at 178yds with 22 Hornet , spotted then at 305yds & closed to 178yds before shooting them .

----------


## Tararua Phil

Bunny no 4 flattened @ 60yds by Mr Norinco from the lounge ranch slider this evening with 2 large hares, 3 magpies seen around the shearers quarters. Today has been a great day for bunny busting so far & the evening isn't over yet.

----------


## mrs dundee

Tararua Phil do you eat rabbit,roast rabbit nice and rabbit nuggets are yummy.

----------


## Ryan

> First new year pestie
> Attachment 32603


Heh, I got one as well.

----------


## Tararua Phil

Yes we do eat rabbits on occasions with my lovely wife doing excellent "kentucky" style pieces & we've  had stews in the past but thats about all. when we were first married about 40 odd yrs ago all we lived on were the rabbits, goat & the odd deer I managed to shoot but since we've been out here we just do the normal fare with the game meat as a specialty. At the moment the dog gets most of the small game we don't use.
How do you do the nuggets?

This evening the 4th rabbit got knocked over for the day as well as a hare so in the last 12 hrs has filled the freezer a bit better.

----------


## Tararua Phil

> Heh, I got one as well.
> 
> Attachment 32623


Good on you Ryan. Plenty about @ the moment down here but still as wary as always, It looks like i'll have to do a bit of longer range shooting to keep up with you guys.

----------


## Dundee

> Yes we do eat rabbits on occasions with my lovely wife doing excellent "kentucky" style pieces & we've  had stews in the past but thats about all. when we were first married about 40 odd yrs ago all we lived on were the rabbits, goat & the odd deer I managed to shoot but since we've been out here we just do the normal fare with the game meat as a specialty. At the moment the dog gets most of the small game we don't use.
> How do you do the nuggets?
> 
> This evening the 4th rabbit got knocked over for the day as well as a hare so in the last 12 hrs has filled the freezer a bit better.


I wasn't offended just letting you know. :Wink:   Takes a lot to get me pissed off or pissed :Beer: 

Rabbit nuggets hare Phil  :Thumbsup: 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...nuggets-13488/

----------


## 338 man

The summer blues were getting me down. ( stags with velvet and hinds with fawns ) I like shooting neither !
So i thought yesterday arvo i should go and kill something, but i actually killed 24 somethings.
The Tikka 223 was on fire scoring 21 head shots. Nothing too far, 115yds-205yds. The shooter was still hungova and the Redfield scope is shitty enough to look through let alone with bloodshot eyes.

----------


## ChrisF

Just been out , shot 3 magpies , and a monster goat , spotted at 505yds , BUT thought its a bit far for me little gun , 22 hornet , the closest I could get was 325yds , and my drop shrt ran out at 300yds , Opps , ( note to self , always make your chart further than you think is the usable range , as when you get a chance you cannot pass up , its better to have data available , and not have to fudge it ) .

----------


## madjon_

Way outside my comfort zone :X X:  even my K

----------


## Colorado

I thought you might get a kick out of a pest you don't get to see very often. This bobcat was taken by Pawnee Josh's brother with a Tikka CTR in 260 at 298 yards using a SWFA SS 3-15 scope.

----------


## grunzter

Thats one cute pussy cat...
Are they a native to your area or regarded as a pest?

----------


## Maca49

9 rabbits and a sneaky hare, plus one hawk intent on making a meal out of some ducklings on the pond, should have landed on that post, it was his last!

----------


## Natatale

Got these 3 around the paddock next to the house. Mrs black has been quick on many occasions to get into her hole but not this evening.
I had managed to pick off a coulpe of her little ones the other day.

----------


## Nibblet

> 9 rabbits and a sneaky hare, plus one hawk intent on making a meal out of some ducklings on the pond, should have landed on that post, it was his last!


What?? You didn't shoot the hawk did you? Much prefer them to pesty ducks.

----------


## Dundee

> What?? You didn't shoot the hawk did you? Much prefer them to pesty ducks.


Rather eat a tastey duck than a bloody scavenger and bird of prey. :Grin:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

http://hunting.fishandgame.org.nz/si...s%20change.pdf
No problem down here to remove the old Hawk with a permit. :Thumbsup: 
KH

----------


## Colorado

Grunzter, bobcats are native to the continental US but are not really much of a pest. They are actually pretty reclusive.

----------


## time out

Hole diggers are quicker than they used to be - went for a walk last evening and saw a couple but too quick - went back out with the light and saw a couple and got this one along with a couple of hedgepigs - went out this morning and saw a couple but too quick for me  :Wtfsmilie: 
Might split this one and put him in the DOC250 -



Not sure who bowled this pestie over yesterday - but likely he got clipped at 100kph - only ever seen two of these - both on the road and very close to us - so they are around -  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Dundee

time out whip the ferrets tail off for this years swamp comp.

----------


## time out

I might go back with a sharp spade and a plastic bag - imagine he will be a bit smelly  :36 7 5:

----------


## Maca49

> http://hunting.fishandgame.org.nz/si...s%20change.pdf
> No problem down here to remove the old Hawk with a permit.
> KH


Now if I'd had that permit on me I could have hit it on the head with it rolled up, instead he sucked a 17 hmr, my only concern is how much he looked like a bittern, oh well stiff shit, the ducks lived another day!

----------


## gadgetman

Managed a couple of rabbits and a couple of hares last night. Think I need to check the sighting in as I missed way more than I shot which is very unusual.  :Pissed Off:

----------


## ChrisF

YES , it was a bit far for me std hornet , BUT its a little flatter than your chart , its a 40gr vmax at 3000 fps , my drop for 300yds is 1.5 mils , scope is a good dial up jobbie , Bushy 3-12x44 LRHS , and the goat was BEGGING for IT , so I gave it to him .

Cheers  Chris

----------


## Bernie

Bella. With a rabbit from a nice standing shot about 40yds.22

----------


## tiroatedson

Here's a couple of pictures of last nights endeavours. 3 to my wife 2 to me n no it's not a comp she's in a better shooting position 

I'll leave youse to guess the transport......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Haggie

> Went out for another bomb up on some hares last night. Managed my longest shot on a rabbit at 547 yards, didn't get it on camera as my bloody battery went flat after shooting the first few critters.
> 
> 547 yard rabbit (excuse the pose, a bit of a mess even at this range)
> Attachment 32520
> 
> 365 yard Hare
> Attachment 32521


far out I shot a magpie at 250 m and thought i was a hero. Great shooting dude

----------


## 6mm ackley

Been out for a walk this afternoon in North Canterbury (silly was about 32 degrees) thought I would give the .222 a go its been a while, first rabbit ranged 241m

pretty happy with that :Psmiley: 
The boy says makes bigger wholes than the .22, sure does :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Its dry everywhere but a few bunnies around to keep us happy.

----------


## Bernie

Bella. With a wallaby she shot on our annual Xmas wallaby hunt( we got 64)most shot during daylight walking and glassing and a few on spotlight  longest shot 420yds

----------


## Gibo

I am now sending you my neck injury claim!!

----------


## Bernie

ha ha is  this better

----------


## Bernie

Ha ha up right way on my ipad howz this

----------


## Bernie

I think I should give up

----------


## Ryan

Quit while you're ahead!  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

Yip you sorted it  :Grin:  Big wobblies!

----------


## Bernie

yeah get some big ones on this property this is one of the biggest I've shot and recovered

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Nothing to big, looking forward to braking open a musket :Have A Nice Day:  instead of the trapping.
But it's all needful, even if it's to entertain Dundee & Time out :Thumbsup: 
KH

----------


## Dundee

Yeah great shot,I only got one magpie today.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Yeah great shot,I only got one magpie today.


I give myself 10 points for magpies :Have A Nice Day:  so well done. :Thumbsup: 
I know the pressure will be on them at your place, and they seem to see a rifle a mile away.
Well they do here.
KH

----------


## time out

Well done KH - sad look on his eyes - amazes me how big they are  :Omg: 
I went past a trap site on the quad today - said to my wife - something smelly round here - sure enough - dead rat - time I checked them all 
Put a leg of rabbit in the DOC250 on Saturday - checked it today - nothing - but saw a flash of something running to cover and dont think it was a rabbit  :36 1 5:

----------


## Shearer

Shot 17 the other day.  This was 2 with one shot.

----------


## blair993

A few from the last week or so on a small block out of town. Plus went out with @cambo to @headcase block and got a few with the boys on new years day. Was good to meat(!) everyone.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

By the light of the Big moon.
2 possums and rabbits in the light, not off in I get one right in the eye :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## Dougie

Went in search of a close range hare for the bow, good thing I packed the .223 as well ;-) all 100-200yard hares. Then veni stir fry on the back of the ute, doesn't get much better than that! 

Player of the day totally went to me for my epic retrieve of one hare - I ripped my leg open on a barbed wire fence, got attacked by barley grass with no gaiters, fought a wounded magpie to the death then found my hare in the long grass. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

Shit, makes my taking the axe to the bloody rooster at dinnertime seem tame!

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Not to the rooster it wasn't :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## PerazziSC3

Got 7 of these in the last two nights, unfortunately this one still lives

----------


## Dundee

> Got 7 of these in the last two nights, unfortunately this one still lives
> Attachment 32876


Bloody good effort :Cool:

----------


## Scouser

7 in two nights....just goes to show how many of the fukers are 'out there'......

----------


## PerazziSC3

yep its a worry considering they are all shot around the duck ponds and a heap of ducks are about to get released....

----------


## time out

Amazing report PerazziSC3 - may help to raise awareness of this threat to our birdlife  :Omg: 
Just hard to know what predator to concentrate on - these bloody cats are hidden to most of us but looks like the camera is an essential tool

----------


## Dundee

> yep its a worry considering they are all shot around the duck ponds and a heap of ducks are about to get released....


What bait do you use in ya traps? We have been trying to catch a cat at one of the ponds but just caught chickens.

So we shot all the chooks at the pond. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## PerazziSC3

> What bait do you use in ya traps? We have been trying to catch a cat at one of the ponds but just caught chickens.
> 
> So we shot all the chooks at the pond.


the traps in the photo have fresh hare in them. I should note only 3 cats have been caught in the traps there and that was 4 weeks ago, obviously they wise up? quite interesting.

The 7 we got the other couple of nights were in the light

----------


## Dundee

Cheers, using fish frames at the pond that has water.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

A good tool in the kit, nothing stays hidden for long.
Then you know where and what to kill :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## time out

Is anyone having success using standard Timms traps on cats?
I had been told they wouldnt put their head in the keyhole shaped hole - would have to make it a larger square 
I put a Timms beside a rabbit hole recently where I could see cat paw marks in the fresh dirt - I used a sachet of Whiskers cat tucker on the rod - he got caught but pulled the trap pins out, dragged the box down the bank and escaped - so assumed I may have got his leg - changed to a cage but he didnt come back 
I have a cat problem where I am trapping - but the ladies dont like me caging pussy - they wont know if I kill trap them  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dundee

Never caught a pussy in the Timms trap. Got cage trap set at pond.

----------


## Dundee

Shot this bugger eating all my green grass. :ORLY: 

In one eye and out the other :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Nice shot Dundee
KH

----------


## ChrisF

3 goats this afternoon , at 461m with the AI AW 308 , 1 big billie & 2 nannies , out of a mob of 5 .

----------


## Maca49

Anther 12 bunnies this avo. Changed to the 17 hmr hollow nose, had to rabbits drop their guts and run away, couldn't find the carcasses WTF photos show what they left.

And the dropped guts 
And second one

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Anther 12 bunnies this avo. Changed to the 17 hmr hollow nose, had to rabbits drop their guts and run away, couldn't find the carcasses WTF photos show what they left.Attachment 32919Attachment 32920
> Attachment 32921
> And the dropped guts Attachment 32922
> And second oneAttachment 32923


personally i found the 20 grainers to pencil through a bit and had that many magpies etc get hit in the engine yet fly off and die mid air it wasnt funny, hares shot and run around like being hit with 22. Hence why i sold them. I know @Happy likes the 20 grainer but wasn't for me. I tried a brick of them as well

----------


## Maca49

The rest just dropped no prob it was the 10 metre shots that I had a prob with. The hollow noses seem to be more stable and accurate over the 100 - 150 metre zone I was shooting in today. The Remington vmax seem to be bloody hopeless for accuracy and I've had a few misfires with new ammo, the Hornady amax seems to be much better. Not unhappy with the hollow nose, just never seen a rabbit drop its guts and leave! More heads shots huh!

----------


## PerazziSC3

never tried remington but remington anything is usually crap these days. I just use the hornday stuff or CCI, it seems to be the same. Good enough accuracy and sure as hell plops them on the spot!

----------


## Maca49

I've just been trying to snipe a few at longer Rangers and the hollows seemed on the range to be more accurate. The Hornsby vac certainly does some damage. I need to bench rest a bit more at the range, my last two trips have been a hour max each time. Still bangs an inch at 100 metres off the bi pod. Seriously thinking I'll take the bi bop off and lighten the load and jut use the shooting sticks I bought, they are awesome to shoot off sitting!

----------


## Happy

Mine just drop dead instantly Never seen that either . Was at the beach with the rest of NZ or would have grabbed that ammo

----------


## StrikerNZ

I threw a rock at a wallaby from about 3m tonight just as it bolted.. Think I clipped it, so does that count?

----------


## Maca49

> Mine just drop dead instantly Never seen that either . Was at the beach with the rest of NZ or would have grabbed that ammo


I'll sell it to you.                  Nope

----------


## ritchie426

Time out I do know of a guy who has caught quite a few cats (30 odd) in timms traps, they are all feral cats, may be because they are hungrier they will stick their heads in, he usually uses hare meat

----------


## PerazziSC3

yep have caught in timms

----------


## time out

Thanks for the positive info on cats in Timms guys - I will give it a try with cat fodder 
The more I see of Timms - the more I like them - simple to use - easy to adjust for hair trigger action - possums - rats - hedgepigs - I guess with the right bait they will do mustilids and now confirmed they will do bloody cats  :36 1 11:

----------


## smidey

So I need to put some work in, the dog is leading the scoring on rabbits bringing this one home just now.


Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dundee

> So I need to put some work in, the dog is leading the scoring on rabbits bringing this one home just now.
> Attachment 32949
> 
> Sent from my workbench


looks like a hare?

----------


## smidey

> looks like a hare?


Could be, didn't take any notice and it has already been devoured

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dundee

> Could be, didn't take any notice and it has already been devoured
> 
> Sent from my workbench


I hare you :Thumbsup:

----------


## smidey

It's small, fury and pink on the inside. That's all that's important

Sent from my workbench

----------


## BRADS

Our cat is about bowl a rabbit :Have A Nice Day: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## smidey

Did he get it?

Sent from my workbench

----------


## BRADS

> Did he get it?
> 
> Sent from my workbench


She yes :Have A Nice Day:  hit it with more power than a 270 at point blank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

> She yes hit it with more power than a 270 at point blank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not hard......  :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

Update come on? You get the kill shot? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## nicklm

I traded the 22 in on a new ruger 17 hmr and gotta say I'm pretty happy with it.. This was the only hare I saw last night at dusk, the ruger made a decent mess of his head  :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

2 maggies no pics they all look the same dead  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## nicklm

Out waiting for the magpies to land tonight....

----------


## Beetroot

> Out waiting for the magpies to land tonight.... 
> 
> Attachment 33035


Looks more comfortable than where I usually lie in wait.
Miss the ol canterbury plains.

Is that a new Ruger Rimfire?

----------


## Beetroot

Went out shooting with my new (to me) CZ452 22 and tested the new Dpt suppressor.

First victim the big bugger was only about 50yards away, dropped him easily.

The smaller one was 101yards away, after initially missing him at 125yards I made a new hiding spot on a nice blackberry bush and say him again, got him next to the post and rail fence you can see in the distance. Sorry about the sideways pic.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Attachment 33036Attachment 33037
> 
> Went out shooting with my new (to me) CZ452 22 and tested the new Dpt suppressor.
> 
> First victim the big bugger was only about 50yards away, dropped him easily.
> 
> The smaller one was 101yards away, after initially missing him at 125yards I made a new hiding spot on a nice blackberry bush and say him again, got him next to the post and rail fence you can see in the distance. Sorry about the sideways pic.


Sorry to here about the miss a 125yd, just send it south for a fine tune :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## nicklm

> Looks more comfortable than where I usually lie in wait.
> Miss the ol canterbury plains.
> 
> Is that a new Ruger Rimfire?


Yes it's not a bad spot really, I'm pretty lucky.. 2 steps pot the back door too. Yeah it's a Ruger American 17 HMR

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

There's a time for every season :Have A Nice Day: 
10 today, time out. :Thumbsup: 
KH

----------


## Dundee

Old bitch is 10years and still retrieving magpies. :Thumbsup:   3 today

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

30 points Dundee, well done.
I picked up ten points to days as well :Have A Nice Day:  along with 4 possums and 3 hedgehogs.
KH

----------


## Dundee

skills KH :Cool:

----------


## 300CALMAN

.17hmr + decent shot = dead Hare. Definitely the best rimfire for the job IMHO :Thumbsup:

----------


## smidey

> .17hmr + decent shot = dead Hare. Definitely the best rimfire for the job IMHO


I agree

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dougie

> Out waiting for the magpies to land tonight.... 
> 
> Attachment 33035


I want to like this a second time - very suave looking rifle. Love it.

----------


## etrain

Got up too late this morning and found one last sun bather. View wasn't too bad though.

----------


## 7mm-Mag

Shot 12 pigeons today that are currently living in my neighbour's tree with my 1000 fps. 177 air rifle. Fucking things that they are, shitting all over the place. 

Got me thinking about the best calibre for residential pigeon popping -  a suppressed .17 Remington. I reckon a 25gr at around 3800 - 4000fps would be perfect!

----------


## Dundee

> Got up too late this morning and found one last sun bather. View wasn't too bad though.


Where abouts are you?  Jeeze that is green!!

----------


## etrain

Hi Dundee

Waikato, Cambridge area. About 4 weeks now with only one 5 hour period of heavy rain. Surprised it hasn't browned over more....speak of the devil...it's actually starting to spit now

----------


## Braecoft

I find the 45-70 seems to be ample power for rabbit shooting

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Well Dundee, that green place when I lived in D'Vagas was the rich side of the hill.
cow to the acre country it was called.
Global warming, rubbish, it hasn't change, I left D'Vagas in 80 or 81 or there about.
KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> I find the 45-70 seems to be ample power for rabbit shootingAttachment 33134


Well Braecoft
That's serious muzzle blast :Have A Nice Day: 
Just as well the strainer wasn't it's back drop, well may be it was.
KH

----------


## grunzter

...where is the rabbit?

----------


## GravelBen

Took a bunch of feathers off a magpie today, bit rusty after some enforced time off! Ah well, might get the bugger next time.

----------


## Dynastar27

holy crap not much left

----------


## seano

Woke up this morning to find this in the lounge floor ... my son(6 y/old) explains to me its a Rat ,that our cat "Possum" has caught .

----------


## veitnamcam

My cat I had as a kid used to do that all the time and leave them under my bed.

----------


## Gunzrrr

HNY All
First of the year ... HMR @ about 100 yards. Got a couple of others & then the drizzle set in.

----------


## blair993

went out last night and got the first bunnies on this block and a few little hares. 15hares/bunnies and 1 possum. Used 10/22 with subs most hares were on the run and needed a couple shots, marlin 22mag up the top of block in the wind didnt have to much luck shooting out 100m with a strong cross wind and used the 223 with m24 torch later on the flats. I need to remember to ask about the cats in the area as there was a few and didnt want to shoot their cat.lol

----------


## Dougie

> HNY All
> First of the year ... HMR @ about 100 yards. Got a couple of others & then the drizzle set in.
> Attachment 33159


What scope is that mate? Awesome shooting  :Cool:

----------


## Beetroot

Got this Bugger at 85yards.
Would have got his mate too that came to have a look, but couldn't get the shot off due to uncomfortable position leaning on gate.

Was going to say I think I like this new CZ in 22lr better than my 17hmr, but I bet once I get it threaded and start using it, I'll fall in love with 17hmr again.

----------


## Gunzrrr

What a lovely evening it was yesterday ... not for bunnies though

----------


## seano

> Woke up this morning to find this in the lounge floor ... my son(6 y/old) explains to me its a Rat ,that our cat "Possum" has caught .
> Attachment 33146


2015 Rabbit Talley ....
Sean's Cat "Possum" =  2


Sean = 0

----------


## 6mm ackley

Mine use to leave them on the door step not good getting the paper in the morning with bare feet, half asleep :Psmiley:

----------


## time out

> Shot 12 pigeons today that are currently living in my neighbour's tree with my 1000 fps. 177 air rifle. Fucking things that they are, shitting all over the place. 
> 
> Got me thinking about the best calibre for residential pigeon popping -  a suppressed .17 Remington. I reckon a 25gr at around 3800 - 4000fps would be perfect!


I dont like pigeons because they multiply so rapidly and shit on everything - but doves are even worse - they never stop cooing  :Pissed Off: 
What we need is one of these guys my B in law in Richmond had a shed full of doves and pigeons until this falcon turned up - he got one every day until he cleaned them out - even smart enough to wait inside their shed until they returned - then moved all round the district 
Wish I could hire one to clean up the doves round here - stupid neighbour started with two - they are all over the subdivision now - only good thing is they shit all over her roof  :Wink:

----------


## blair993

birds of prey are super cool.

----------


## screamO

Now the paddock is mowed I'm having a field day with these and plovers

----------


## Nibblet

> I don’t like pigeons because they multiply so rapidly and shit on everything - but doves are even worse - they never stop cooing 
> What we need is one of these guys my B in law in Richmond had a shed full of doves and pigeons until this falcon turned up - he got one every day until he cleaned them out - even smart enough to wait inside their shed until they returned - then moved all round the district 
> Wish I could hire one to clean up the doves round here - stupid neighbour started with two - they are all over the subdivision now - only good thing is they shit all over her roof


They're awesome, I shoot all the plover and leave it for them. They have the most amazing eyes, that look of pure intelligence when you try staring them down

----------


## time out

Took a wander round the Quarry this morning and checked a few traps 
Got 4 possums in sentinels, 2 possums in timms, 1 big rat in a DOC250 and one hedgepig in a stoat trap 
They dont get much bait off the sentinels - this poor buggar just got a  sniff of GN orange paste  :36 1 8:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

There is an extra in this, time out.
Rained hard last night Dundee :Thumbsup: , so there was not the movement, also the baits had a wash.
Hoping on a dry spell need to get the hay cut :Have A Nice Day: 
Southland if we get two weeks here, then it's a drought, not enough water :TT TT: 
KH

----------


## Dundee

I've been chasing water all day.Had to restart dam syphon at run off. Got float off trough as cows are keeping up with the water,will put it back on about 2200hrs tonight.

Shot one magpie today and missed a pigeon which pissed me off. Teach me for aiming at the eyes.Could of been a racing pigeon as there was only one.

----------


## BRADS

> I've been chasing water all day.Had to restart dam syphon at run off. Got float off trough as cows are keeping up with the water,will put it back on about 2200hrs tonight.
> 
> Shot one magpie today and missed a pigeon which pissed me off. Teach me for aiming at the eyes.Could of been a racing pigeon as there was only one.


Sounds like you gotta sort your water out mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Sounds like you gotta sort your water out mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Changed the leathers on pump yesty hoping for a cooler night so the heading tank fulls up. They drinking 80/120 litres each daily.

----------


## BRADS

> Changed the leathers on pump yesty hoping for a cooler night so the heading tank fulls up. They drinking 80/120 litres each daily.


I've seen you drink that much piss in a sitting :Have A Nice Day: 
On this block the stock are drinking close to 40,000l a day, that little $900 solar pump is keeping up, best thing I ever brought, next to my blaser :Have A Nice Day: 
I was burning through 15-20 liters of gas a week thru the little honda pump :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Am I in What little pesties did you bowl over today or here and now? not that it matters, just saves me opening another window :Have A Nice Day: 
When I was in Dannyv.. 79 I said they have a man on the moon and no water at the back of the farm, something isn't.. :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## Dundee

I take the rifle everywhere even if checking water supply. :Wink:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> I take the rifle everywhere even if checking water supply.


The land of the fee.
KH

----------


## Dundee

Just got @time out stinky tail.  Thanks mate :Have A Nice Day:    Dropped straight in the dog tucker freezer and will hand the package over for this years swamp comp. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Another magpie the place is looking like a grave site bodies lying here and there. :Grin:

----------


## nicklm

> I dont like pigeons because they multiply so rapidly and shit on everything - but doves are even worse - they never stop cooing 
> What we need is one of these guys my B in law in Richmond had a shed full of doves and pigeons until this falcon turned up - he got one every day until he cleaned them out - even smart enough to wait inside their shed until they returned - then moved all round the district 
> Wish I could hire one to clean up the doves round here - stupid neighbour started with two - they are all over the subdivision now - only good thing is they shit all over her roof


Those birds are very impressive. There's a video on youtube somewhere of a woman who does Falconry? for the Wimbledon Tennis Tournament every year.. It's pretty amazing every morning before the crowds start arriving she lets her Falcon loose and it scares away / kills any pigeons that are about...

----------


## 300CALMAN

> 2015 Rabbit Talley ....
> Sean's Cat "Possum" =  2
> Attachment 33181
> 
> Sean = 0


I had a cat called "Snowy" who loved rabbits. After biting the head off he used to bring them to me for skinning. Quite odd really. maybe Possum wants you to prepare them for him...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Missed again :ORLY: 

Aiming for the eyes and shot below the ears :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Natatale

Was checking the water supply in the paddock at 2.30pm today and noticed a pair of ears poking out of a shallow hollow in the hill 2 feet away from me, lots of long grass, but no enough to hide completely.
With no rifle in hand next best thing was a size 8 foot aimed onto its head, lights out scratch one bunny. Not the most humane way, but effective and it didn't feel a thing, no different than being run over by a car  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Missed again
> 
> Aiming for the eyes and shot below the ears
> Attachment 33274


You mite need a paper check Dundee.
KH

----------


## Dundee

Checked on a magpie its good. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Did you get the magpie in the eye Dundee? or are you still checking :Have A Nice Day: 
Todays hall of shame :Thumbsup: 
Two for one with the backpacker.
KH

----------


## Dundee

It was 80metres away didn't go and check. :Yuush:  Just left it in the paddock with its dead mates :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## time out

> Did you get the magpie in the eye Dundee? or are you still checking
> Todays hall of shame
> Two for one with the backpacker.
> KH


Well done KH - looks like you got a few there  
The pussy cat is good value - wonder if he has some mates 
Checked a few traps at the farm - just a hedgepig but the new box might work better now it is smelly  :36 1 7: 
Since the neighbour shot 20 possums out the back - haven't seen any in my traps

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Hi timeout

Was thinking of the north today! as we were very hot here, hay's cut.
I had three Hedge hog's as well.
That cat is one of many, very hard to get so far.
But they all make mistakes in the end, it's a time thing :Grin: 
It wont take long to replace the 20 possums that went missing from that block, the others will know there is new ground to look at :Killzonesmiley: 
With this fine weather I should still get movement coming in, they were mostly males today.
KH

----------


## Dundee

Saw two fkn cats at 2200 tonight by the chooks and Seans rabbit hutch. Sean will set a trap tomorrow. Put a $5 bounty on the tabby bastard it was huge!  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Dundee,I 'll throw in another 5.00 if he gets both of them :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Todays take so far :Have A Nice Day:  the rabbits were shot left-handed from the truck, which is not my best side.
I was going for the eye Dundee :Wink:  
KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Dundee, how did Sean go with the trapping?
Hard to get then with the cage.
In the vid it rubs it's face on the cage and go's right passed.
I do have a plan when I get my traps back to this area :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## time out

Good work KH - hope you can nail the cat 

I have bought another four Timms to target the cats - might try sachets of whiskas chicken in gravy - just tear it open on the shaft - if that doesnt work I might have to try some blocks of fallow meat  :36 1 8: 

Only one today - the buggar got the bait off two traps but I got him on the third trap up the ridge 


Sick of walking round empty traps - so a real smorgasbord for them tonight - flour/icing sugar/nutmeg blaze - Goodnature paste on the bite block and peanut butter on the tree - be ok as long as my wife doesnt notice stuff disappearing from the kitchen  :36 1 7:

----------


## Dundee

Shit you fullas are dags (KH &TO) That is better than a whole sheeps arse. :Have A Nice Day: 

Trap is set tonight for the cats :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Looks good timeout, they are eating well :Have A Nice Day:  your little pesties. so that dog.
I had left a possum that I couldn't carry out, for when the spade gets carried in.
He was in one peace for two nights then a big hit left half of him, so not a big hole to dig.
But it's not where I want them to feed. Hay day tomorrow so an early run on the traps.
KH

----------


## Dundee

Been hay day here since 10th of Dec :Oh Noes:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Shit you fullas are dags (KH &TO) That is better than a whole sheeps arse.
> 
> Trap is set tonight for the cats


and you started the post Dundee, what more can be said.
Hope you get the cat$$$
KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Been hay day here since 10th of Dec


 Yes for once could of had it early Dec, but no one wanted to do it then, and then it RAINED :Sad: 
KH

----------


## Dundee

Few pages now :Yuush:   Couple more maggies all in the eye :ORLY:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Few pages now  Couple more maggies all in the eye


Once I get this .223 built I have another go.
20points to you Dundee and maybe $$ to Sean :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## Dundee

We will wait with anticipation :Wink:   Hedge pig disapeard tonight just as I loaded the rifle :Sad:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Not much so far today, hog in the cage :Have A Nice Day: 
lefthanded again, mite have to put a bit of time in on the lift! as its working out so far :Thumbsup: 
KH

----------


## Maca49

24 bunnies bopped tonight, farmer very happy, little buggers everywhere, all 17HMR'D. That new Vortex is the berries, need another for my Sako! Dusty and dry on the farm, grass is crunchy under foot!

----------


## big_foot

> 24 bunnies bopped tonight, farmer very happy, little buggers everywhere, all 17HMR'D. That new Vortex is the berries, need another for my Sako! Dusty and dry on the farm, grass is crunchy under foot!


My turn tonight hoping they'll turn out for me  :Thumbsup:

----------


## falconhell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## geezejonesy

Yay finally got out for some freezer fillings  nice lil buck n porker combo my 1st pig and hit at 300 with the 25 06 while on the  move @falconhell tagged along swell n bagged a fat hind   great arvo !!!!!

----------


## Dundee

this bugger won't fill the freezer but another one down. :Have A Nice Day:  Look at all the green grass :ORLY:

----------


## big_foot

Just been out for a stroll on a farm just up the road, first time out with the .22 in her new setup.

Scored 1st hare at 30m, rabbit at 10m then 2 more hares out at ~100m :Thumbsup:

----------


## 300CALMAN

Caught in the Act! another 3 Hares bite the .17HMR. The second photo shows the area of damage/hydraulic shock the little bullet makes when it hits solid bone/flesh. The shot was to be neck/head but he dropped down on his haunches.  I decided to take the shot anyway as he looked like he was about to bolt. Never mind one side was still OK. Bloody blue bottle flies!!!
Cant wait to get an A17...

----------


## Dundee

> Caught in the Act! another 3 Hares bite the .17HMR. The second photo shows the area of damage/hydraulic shock the little bullet makes when it hits solid bone/flesh. The shot was to be neck/head but he dropped down on his haunches.  I decided to take the shot anyway as he looked like he was about to bolt. Never mind one side was still OK. Bloody blue bottle flies!!!
> Cant wait to get an A17...
> 
> Attachment 33464Attachment 33465


I would still eat the legs :Have A Nice Day:  Nice shooting
.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Thanks, Yeah just cut off the munched meat... all good :Wink:

----------


## Beetroot

;

Another wee bunny, at 53 yards this time.
Almost feel bad shooting any bunnies at less that 70 yards now, it doesn't feel overly sporting. Need to start ripping into the plovers and magpies, take great joy in killing these bastards.

----------


## JoshC

> ;Attachment 33468
> 
> Another wee bunny, at 53 yards this time.
> Almost feel bad shooting any bunnies at less that 70 yards now, it doesn't feel overly sporting. Need to start ripping into the plovers and magpies, take great joy in killing these bastards.


Practice makes perfect mate...

----------


## Ahuroa SC

Few of these guys shot on the farm last few days. Massive possum numbers, I need to upgrade my spotty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> ;Attachment 33468
> 
> Another wee bunny, at 53 yards this time.
> Almost feel bad shooting any bunnies at less that 70 yards now, it doesn't feel overly sporting. Need to start ripping into the plovers and magpies, take great joy in killing these bastards.


Interesting targets below the rifle ,groupings not that good :Have A Nice Day: 
But at lest you are out there doing it.
KH

----------


## time out

I thought the big ones were gone - he had the balls to climb my tree but was his last climb - more than a foot long KH  :Omg: 

Predator control seems to be working - rat bait take has slowed to almost nothing in 70 bait stations - possums are getting hard to find - rats don't like our traps - Quail numbers round the place are incredible - people commenting on seeing large numbers of chicks 
I saw two pair of adults with 18 chicks and another pair with 8 chicks - my mate saw a group of 13 chicks today  :Cool:

----------


## Dynastar27

the only good possum is a dead possum

----------


## Dundee

Bloody big monkey for sure :Thumbsup:

----------


## Hayden C

Young dog from over the ditch.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Few of these guys shot on the farm last few days. Massive possum numbers, I need to upgrade my spotty. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Possum looks surprised like  :Wtfsmilie: ! I recommend getting a hand held LED like a Nitecore or something small and hand held. Weigh very little and use Li-Po cells which last just as well as a lead acid 12 volt, that is all I use now. Want a hand with the possums? I am only a PM away.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I thought the big ones were gone - he had the balls to climb my tree but was his last climb - more than a foot long KH 
> 
> Predator control seems to be working - rat bait take has slowed to almost nothing in 70 bait stations - possums are getting hard to find - rats don't like our traps - Quail numbers round the place are incredible - people commenting on seeing large numbers of chicks 
> I saw two pair of adults with 18 chicks and another pair with 8 chicks - my mate saw a group of 13 chicks today


 :Zomg:  haven't seen one that big in a while! Must be a few years old at least.

----------


## Beetroot

> Interesting targets below the rifle ,groupings not that good
> But at lest you are out there doing it.
> KH


Those are my hunting boots, got them so they complemented my sling.
I'm just a bit to soft to go out barefoot in reality.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

This was not the area I aimed at but a good result at 40 yards Dundee :Wink:  .
I find the optics on this model hard past 25yrd  :Have A Nice Day: 
Couple of possums and the rabbit.
KH

----------


## Dundee

> This was not the area I aimed at but a good result at 40 yards Dundee .
> I find the optics on this model hard past 25yrd 
> Couple of possums and the rabbit.
> KH


Ha ha first shot got em in the ear :Psmiley:

----------


## Yukon

My Son smacked this buck rabbit with a thermal scope on a .22LR Baikal MP-161K. Took the shot at 68 metres. I would have got a bit closer myself, but the optimism of youth....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nibblet

What is that star trek looking phaser?

----------


## Dundee

Getting harder to shoot the aussies in the eye as they are past 100metres now after seeing all there mates go blind. :Grin: 

One out of four copped it in the head with the .22lr bolt action. :Have A Nice Day: And the scope is a 4x32 so what you see in the top pic is a very small target. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Yukon

> What is that star trek looking phaser?


Pulsar apex xd38 bloodsquirter deluxe mk1

----------


## Nibblet

> Pulsar apex xd38 bloodsquirter deluxe mk1


The rifle?

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Ha ha first shot got em in the ear


No Dundee he was already ear tagged :Have A Nice Day: 
Just waiting his turn to feed the cat.
KH

----------


## Ahuroa SC

> That Possum looks surprised like ! I recommend getting a hand held LED like a Nitecore or something small and hand held. Weigh very little and use Li-Po cells which last just as well as a lead acid 12 volt, that is all I use now. Want a hand with the possums? I am only a PM away.


Cheers mate will look them up I'm using apiece of shit dolphin at the moment. That one possum was shot midday harassing birds.

Will let u know always good to get keen people out shooting them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dretopshot

Out ferreting today & shot 7 bunnies:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Yukon

> The rifle?


Baikal mp-161k. .22lr.

$550 with 2 mags from russiannz. I wrote part one of a review on my commercial page APS advanced optics. Nice rifle, and hope to finish off the review next couple of weeks

----------


## Dundee

1 hedgehog,drowned in effluent sump. :Grin:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> 1 hedgehog,drowned in effluent sump.


 :Sick: what a way to go!

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Out ferreting today & shot 7 bunnies:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good work. Get any ferrets? I hate those little F***ERS, never managed to shoot one. Too fast and slithery for me.

----------


## 6x47

Had a little session with my mate's new .204 on Sunday. Man, that thing takes no prisoners!



One stoopid bunny stopped about 60yds away. He copped one through the swede and bits of his head went 15-20 foot in the air. Impressive

----------


## Dundee

Up at the olds for dinner last night and found a wasps nest in an old bunny hole so nuked it tonight :Yuush:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Cheers mate will look them up I'm using apiece of shit dolphin at the moment. That one possum was shot midday harassing birds.
> 
> Will let u know always good to get keen people out shooting them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An old Dolphin? Once you have tried LED you wont be going back.

----------


## dretopshot

> Good work. Get any ferrets? I hate those little F***ERS, never managed to shoot one. Too fast and slithery for me.


I was using the ferrets to bolt the rabbits out of the holes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## time out

Got a couple this morning 
Cut a new track 100m into a steep corner by a waterfall and put a trap at the end - seems they like using tracks - poor bloody juvenile climbed right into the Sentinel - only one I have got across the shoulder - wouldnt have been nice  :Omg: 
Interesting that traps near streams seem to be working best - do possums and rats need to hang round water sources when it is so dry  :36 1 8:

----------


## Gibo

Guess they get thirsty too

----------


## rs200nz

Is there any difference in collecting juvenile fur over adult fur?  Was going to start collecting it this weekend at a mates farm.

----------


## Dundee

> Is there any difference in collecting juvenile fur over adult fur?  Was going to start collecting it this weekend at a mates farm.


The fur is all good stick it in a bag and your fur buyer won't know what it came off. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

Got one maggie this arvo at 100mtre with .22 rifle. No pics sorry they all look black and white. :Have A Nice Day: 

Took me old lab for a gallop after work and saw a black kitten moving across the paddocks at 100mtres also, after the first shot the dog was on the retrieve mode but the little sucker wasn't hit. :ORLY:   Paws up in the labs face just in time to blow it away. :Yuush: 


Wanted a pic of the lab retreiving black cat but the boy had fed them when i went back home to get camera.

Got a hedgehog  on the way back too the cat. :Have A Nice Day: 



Seen a black rabbit but never took the shot with the rifle :ORLY: 



And got that rabbits brother as bait for more pests :Sad:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I was using the ferrets to bolt the rabbits out of the holes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :Grin:  ah good to see a ferret working on light side of the force.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Is there any difference in collecting juvenile fur over adult fur?  Was going to start collecting it this weekend at a mates farm.


pm sent
KH

----------


## Dundee

These Aussies don't learn. 100metre shots :Grin:

----------


## kiwijames

> I was using the ferrets to bolt the rabbits out of the holes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was a guy very successfully using ferrets for rabbiting down south. Professional operation with nets etc. Seamed very efficient.

----------


## veitnamcam

> There was a guy very successfully using ferrets for rabbiting down south. Professional operation with nets etc. Seamed very efficient.


I thought that was illegal in NZ?

----------


## kiwijames

> I thought that was illegal in NZ?


Unsure. It could have been before the ferrets got the flick. IIRC the guy was on his last ferret.
I think he went by "rabbiter" on FishnHunt forum.

----------


## kiwi39

Out tonight at my usual spot ... 1 rabbit @ 315yds .. the rest of them I got with a cuppla metres of them before they took off ... grass too long .... 

New Rangefinder (Bushnell) ... bloody awesome ... (thanks @Mrs kiwi39) 

new scope on the 243 ... Clearidge 4.5 - 22.5 bloody amazing !!!

----------


## Dougie

Shot two rabbits with my bow last night with small game heads. It didn't kill them though, just stunned enough for me to run up and do the two-step on their heads. Not really into that  :Sad:  I think I need to adjust the 'pointy end'.....

----------


## grunzter

My 8yr old son got his very first bunny yesterday!
Made me very proud and he had the biggest smile you could imagine!
...he also got a Turkey, but retrieval was difficult so was a maybe, not a definate.
Troy holding my bunny, but he finished him off with a quick second shot! [Savage MkIIF 22LR]


Troy with his first bunny! [CZ452 Scount 22LR]


Troy and new friend 'Flash' heading out on the Turkey hunt... we sure chased them around many hills, but i think they were taunting us...
In any case they were sprayed with varying volleys of 22LR, 223 and 308 from me  :Psmiley: 
[CZ and 12" NEA with ODL suppressor]

...note all shooting was done with earmuffs, i just had to carry them until we were ready to shoot...

----------


## Dundee

proud Dad moment there gruntzer :Cool:

----------


## time out

Saw heaps of young quail today mobs of up to twenty - look so small and they fly off with Mum 
Got two possums and a hedgepig today - how do they get right in there - bit messy to get out  :36 1 5:

----------


## nicklm

My buddy Sam came up to North Canty on Sat night and we did a bit more magpie shooting followed up with some spotlighting.. I don't know if the areas I normally spotlight in have been hammered or there aren't too many bunnies about because it's so dry round here at the mo, we saw maybe 6 and shot 3 for the night.. 

Any who couple of pics with us set up looking for magpies.. His is the laminate marlin with a bull barrel, mine is the ruger american both 17 HMR

----------


## nicklm

Sorry dunno why my photos keep coming up sideways

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

turned around for you.
KH

----------


## nicklm

Cheers

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Nine possums, one cat, 3 rats, seven hedgehogs.
KH

----------


## Dundee

> Nine possums, one cat, 3 rats, seven hedgehogs.
> KH


Good work,one maggie today.

----------


## Dougie

Do you kill the hedge hogs? Are they a pest to anybody?

They are so cuuuuuuuuuuuute. I try to avoid them when on the road.

----------


## sakokid

Yup cute till you contract leptoe. Not so cute then. :Oh Noes:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Good work,one maggie today.


another ten points Dundee, saw 4  magpies today no chance of a shot.
KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Do you kill the hedge hogs? Are they a pest to anybody?
> 
> They are so cuuuuuuuuuuuute. I try to avoid them when on the road.


Bit of info Dougie,Hedgehogs: Animal pests
As for avoiding on the road, yes that's not a bad idea! as they can puncher a tyre.
Those needles have worked there way into truck tyres,and the bone's of any animal can damage tyres on any vehicle .    
Like your write ups. I can only post pictures :Have A Nice Day: 
Keep your camera handy, blunt arrows and stunned rabbits.
KH

----------


## time out

Well done Kiwi-Hunter - I wouldnt like to be a bird predator on one of your blocks 
Dougies reaction about hedgehogs is very typical - most people think they are cute 
However - they have a massive set of jaws and teeth - I have caught a possum in a Timms trap and found the only part left outside the trap was the skin
Not my film but check out this possum getting cleaned out  - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtQUaFotDnM
Imagine what they can do with ground nesting birds eggs and chicks  :Omg:

----------


## Dundee

I've seen the hedgehogs cleaning up the magpie grave and they copped it too. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

> Well done Kiwi-Hunter - I wouldnt like to be a bird predator on one of your blocks 
> Dougies reaction about hedgehogs is very typical - most people think they are cute 
> However - they have a massive set of jaws and teeth - I have caught a possum in a Timms trap and found the only part left outside the trap was the skin
> Not my film but check out this possum getting cleaned out  - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtQUaFotDnM
> Imagine what they can do with ground nesting birds eggs and chicks


Ha, hard case! Look at his little sniffer go! Also, what a good dog  okay I'll nail one with my bow for ya if I ever get the chance. 

Nothing particularly awesome presented itself as a target in my back yard today so instead I smashed the top off this syrup container. The small game heads really are starting to fuck up my lawn  :ORLY:  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dretopshot

> There was a guy very successfully using ferrets for rabbiting down south. Professional operation with nets etc. Seamed very efficient.


It's great sport shooting the rabbits bolting with shotguns. I have recorded it with my head cam. When I get it edited I will post it on here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## etrain

> turned around for you.
> KH


That Marlin is puuuuurtyyy  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## screamO

No 100 meter eye shots here

----------


## veitnamcam

Shoot them all Em.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Wet day, so they are wanting to eat, which lead to the answer :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## Dundee

Gotta love wet pussie :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Still dry up your way Dundee :Sad: 
KH

----------


## Dundee

> Still dry up your way Dundee
> KH


Yep an blowin a friggin gales for the next two days,only one maggie dead today. Mob of 12 out the back will have too fix the mag trap up.

----------


## time out

> Wet day, so they are wanting to eat, which lead to the answer
> KH


Well done KH - just imagine the damage they are doing trying to get a feed 
I am after a cat but I cant be there every day for a cage - so I set a couple of Timms with cat tucker inside but it escaped from one and hasnt come back yet for seconds 
Only got one possum for three hours walking yesterday 
Quail numbers are exploding - just amazing what they can do without rats around  :Cool:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

one more paw + 10 points Dundee.
timeout, what I told you works if done right :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## Dundee

> one more paw + 10 points Dundee.
> timeout, what I told you works if done right
> KH


In the eye  :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

On the way to river tonight me old dog retrieved a hare,one shot shell of steel and I finished it with target ammo. Steel shot is crap!
10 years old this old bitch :Cool:

----------


## Dawg

A good night with the .17hmr..

----------


## Dundee

Last nights hare and this mornings 10 points :Grin:   Shot with clay target ammo,trip to town tomorrow to get some steel :Sad:

----------


## Gunzrrr

Have some visitors coming for dinner and want to serve up roast rabbit. 
Got these off the neighbours driveway.

----------


## time out

Went for a late afternoon wander - checked nine sentinels and an A24
Three nice big monkeys 



and two nice big rats - trapping round fallen trees seems to work well  :36 7 5:

----------


## blair993

got a lot of pests over the weekend but the first time seen one of these in the wild.

----------


## Dundee

Another Aussie,they never learn and there is no shortage of the buggers :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ChrisF

Three more magpies for the hornet

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Just the standard daily intake of possums.
KH

----------


## kidmac42

Nailed this fella a while back

----------


## stub

you killed the easter bunny

----------


## Dundee

Any one ever shot a white hare? I have :Grin:

----------


## kidmac42

> you killed the easter bunny


Haha the tooth fairy is next!

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Today so far 10 points Dundee, and I am getting .223 built for some of this.
I may not need it !they may all be gone before the build is finished.
Normally you are a field away, and if you have a bang stick they just will not wait around :Sad: 
I can't under stand it everything else is dead keen :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## time out

Not much to report today KH - just one possum for a three hour walk 
Cut a new track to some new ground and found a nice long Gum log so I set up a sentinel on a convenient wee tree - put a note there for the job applicants - only small ones should apply 
Not sure if I am dreaming but I reckon possums like travelling on logs and I know that rats like living under logs - will report back on Tuesday but likely rats will strip the bait before a possum 


Also got some new oven dried rabbit bait and Salmon lure from Connovation for our box traps - Lure-it and Erayz - courier left it at the front door and my Lab wouldnt leave it alone

----------


## Ryan

Slim pickings the past weekend but when this guy turned his back to me I nailed him off the top of the chicken coop at around 65m. I really hate these things.

----------


## Dundee

Double rise with pumpaction

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

I just need to keep away from the enter key :Have A Nice Day: 
 KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Hi timeout 
dried rabbit bait and lure from Connovation 
Was given some of that to use, didn't do much.
To put it like this, I wouldn't buy it.
But you have high numbers so may get a better result.
KH

----------


## screamO

good start to my morning, little bastards are now just sitting outside the range for my little sub 22. Time to sight in the .17hmr now I think.

----------


## BRADS

50gr vmax at 3550 takes NO prisoners :Have A Nice Day: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Ill say... it looks like it broke your rifle too!

----------


## BRADS

> Ill say... it looks like it broke your rifle too!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin:  and you gave me shit about the weight of my Sako  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

When you come up for a hunt we can see which is heavier :Have A Nice Day: 
I no which is better :Have A Nice Day: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I amn glad you have admitted defeat already

----------


## BRADS

Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

Nasty, never seen the rear end of a rifle action break off like that before  :Wtfsmilie:  certainly couldn't happen with a Tikka 595.

----------


## veitnamcam

The ones we could be buggered recovering.

----------


## Dougie

Yum that's a big fatty in the foreground Cam! Went through a farm the other night (just access) and would love to get the okay to shoot there, the paddocks are crawling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

The 42gr HV powerpoint really drops em the old 40gr was the standard to measure 22lr terminal performance against IMO this 42gr segmented is the new bench mark.

----------


## Natatale

Took out 2 Big possums with the .223 last night, head shot at 50m and the other with chest shot from the front at 30m which gutted him.

----------


## Dougie

Seven hares and one last rabbit, just for good measure  weirdly I shot girl then boy alternatively for the whole lot! Freaky!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Still rocking the Bahco, good to see you haven't gone totally comical/commercial  yet  :Wink:

----------


## Dougie

> Still rocking the Bahco, good to see you haven't gone totally comical/commercial  yet


I only tell the truth on reviews, maybe why I don't have many sponsors  a good knife is a good knife!!! And at $12 what's not to like eh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

The truth and sponsors are totally incompatible ... That is why I have none  :Wink:   :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

like and like all of the above.................any mods out there can you fix the problem?......got no tool bars like button don't work.  @Spanners @jackwire @7mmsaum

----------


## Spanners

> like and like all of the above.................any mods out there can you fix the problem?......got no tool bars like button don't work.  @Spanners @jackwire @7mmsaum


Not an issue at this end... Reformat and reinstall? LOL

----------


## Dundee

> Not an issue at this end... Reformat and reinstall? LOL


Log off you mean? then  back in..........?

----------


## Dundee

How the hell do I reformat?

----------


## Spanners

Jokes.. Don't go there. Try another flavor of browser and see if it's fixed. 
Deff at your end not here

----------


## Dundee

Okay will, try i'm using google chrome it worked fine before

----------


## kokako

When for a cruise with the Annie the other night. Its a great little rifle.

----------


## time out

I had a wander round the Park this morning and got a couple of possums and a rat 
I knew there were rats around this log because they kept stealing the bait out of the Timms - fixed that with a bit of timber under the Timms and a Victor alongside - got a double strike and there will be more 


All of my traps - sentinels and Timms are being bait stripped so only one other possum today - I think it is a case of who gets the bait first - rat or possum - might have to resort to rat traps and give the toxins a rest - I reckon they might be getting bait shy 
How are you going Kiwi-Hunter  :36 1 7:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Standard possum intake timeout, haven't been in the other bush yet.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Took out 2 Big possums with the .223 last night, head shot at 50m and the other with chest shot from the front at 30m which gutted him.


Nice work Natatale, less chance of them coming back as zombie possums. I remember using solid 12ga slugs one trip, they gut and turn them inside out  :Sick:  it was all we had at the time :Wink:  except for the 30-06...

----------


## Toby

Me and my Yildiz are on point atm! 



I actually got two lots of doubles, silly buggers have had literally no pressure so when their buddy falls over they just sit there and watch



Can't not shoot these fuckers

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Good going Toby, nice we gun for what they cost.
KH

----------


## Dundee

Nice work fellas gotta cuppla Australasian Harriers today with F&G permission sorry no pics there is hate muppets out there.

----------


## Toby

While I'm posting pics this was thursday night

----------


## Dundee

PT bought the dog tucker home last night.

----------


## Dundee

Rabbits getting thirsty around here,shot this one at the pond.

----------


## Ryan

> While I'm posting pics this was thursday night


LoL mass grave.

----------


## smidey

> LoL mass grave.


By OCD

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dougie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Dundee,I 'll throw in another 5.00 if he gets both of them
> KH


$2.50 for the other tabby? that they have been out smarted by all week. They will get this prick tonight mag trap set too, that bugger never fails.Cage trap has failed all week.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Slightly twisted sense of humor there but I gave it a like  :Thumbsup: 

What happened to the little girl full of remorse for killing a Stag?

----------


## Dougie

> Slightly twisted sense of humor there but I gave it a like 
> 
> What happened to the little girl full of remorse for killing a Stag?


Head shots on rabbits are a whole 'nother game, Cam  :Wink:  bwahahahaha. I was texting a mate saying "man I hope I didn't scare them off when I bowled through in the ute for the first easy ones..." I was just about to hit SEND when two come hopping slowly into view.

Then the idiots started playing, chasing each other, closer to me. Run, stop, pop. Second one.."umm...George? You okay..?-" POP.

There's a certain 'smile factor' that comes with the sound of subs thwacking a rabbit's head at 50yards....  :Cool:

----------


## Dougie

PS all these rabbits had white on them - mostly white blazes up their faces and white on their chests.

----------


## Dundee

Good shooting Dougie

----------


## Natatale

> Nice work Natatale, less chance of them coming back as zombie possums. I remember using solid 12ga slugs one trip, they gut and turn them inside out  it was all we had at the time except for the 30-06...


I had come out looking for some deer that frequent our back paddocks, but they must smell the gunpowder and hide, so the possums got my frustrations  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Head shots on rabbits are a whole 'nother game, Cam  bwahahahaha. I was texting a mate saying "man I hope I didn't scare them off when I bowled through in the ute for the first easy ones..." I was just about to hit SEND when two come hopping slowly into view.
> 
> Then the idiots started playing, chasing each other, closer to me. Run, stop, pop. Second one.."umm...George? You okay..?-" POP.
> 
> There's a certain 'smile factor' that comes with the sound of subs thwacking a rabbit's head at 50yards....



Yes I certainly see that/recognise/remember......
I shot thousands of birds and hundreds of rabbits as a kid but things change as do perspectives, I couldn't bring myself to shoot a bird anymore I don't think.....strange I know.
I don't begrudge any who do shoot birds just..well... I don't even know  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## ChrisF

2 more to the Hornet , at 147 & 203 yds , the magpies HATE me little Hornet , ME I love IT .

----------


## Dougie

> Yes I certainly see that/recognise/remember......
> I shot thousands of birds and hundreds of rabbits as a kid but things change as do perspectives, I couldn't bring myself to shoot a bird anymore I don't think.....strange I know.
> I don't begrudge any who do shoot birds just..well... I don't even know


Shooting a bird with my bow is like the ultimate test of awesomeness and no, haven't succeeded yet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dretopshot

Here is my outings from today. Some feral pigeons making a mess in a farmers cattle sheds. Final bag 21 feral pigeons & 6 crows:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Grue

Just about got the pack working together as a team now - Dog finds the right tree, cat goes up and flushes possum out of the foliage onto a clear branch, and a subsonic .22 through the ear with @Nibblet 's old Marlin 60.

----------


## Gibo

there's no work like teamwork Grue ;D

----------


## Grue

She doesn't like sharing the meat with the cat afterwards though. All bets are off then!

----------


## Dundee

Got the f**kn cat!!!!!

----------


## Gibo

> Got the f**kn cat!!!!!


Saw that  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> Saw that


I wonder where.....lol

----------


## time out

Not much today - one in a sentinel, one in a box and a rat by an A24 
Dog likes to give them a massage just to make sure  :36 1 7:

----------


## 300CALMAN

Kitty Zombie is now after you Dundee

----------


## Dundee

I'm getting pussy tonight.
This bugger survived.

Traps set


And we got a double pussy today.


Later this evening another



@kiwi hunter  Sean wants his pocket money lol

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

pm me you address. Good on you young Sean don't forget dad's top up as well :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## 300CALMAN

> This bugger survived.


Haha

I think your cat has that "I know you have been murdering my relatives" look.

----------


## Dundee

And a aussie

----------


## time out

A quick walk this evening before talking my wife out for dinner 
A bag of prickles in a DOC250 - I should shift that box cause I am sick of cleaning it out - plus one possum in a Timms

Now I didnt bowl these pesties over - but two young ladies bowled me over on the main street in town at lunchtime - I was having coffee outside Robert Harris when they walked past on the footpath - one had two rats walking round her neck and the other had about ten young rats tucked in a front pocket of her shirt - they were happy to stop and have a chat and have their pictures taken - they seemed to love their pets 
Maybe I am missing something with my obsession to kill rats - but my wife was not keen on the idea of a new pet even if it was a pretty colour  :36 1 5:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Not a lot today.
Picked up a rabbit at the end of the day.
I am starting to think the virus has been active, found a dead rabbit so it's going to be sent away for testing.
The numbers have dropped and they are hard to fine, and that's not been a problem before. 
Time out it's in the post + the extra's :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## JoshC

> A quick walk this evening before talking my wife out for dinner 
> A bag of prickles in a DOC250 - I should shift that box cause I am sick of cleaning it out - plus one possum in a Timms
> 
> Now I didnt bowl these pesties over - but two young ladies bowled me over on the main street in town at lunchtime - I was having coffee outside Robert Harris when they walked past on the footpath - one had two rats walking round her neck and the other had about ten young rats tucked in a front pocket of her shirt - they were happy to stop and have a chat and have their pictures taken - they seemed to love their pets 
> Maybe I am missing something with my obsession to kill rats - but my wife was not keen on the idea of a new pet even if it was a pretty colour



Well that is just fucked up. One day she'll pass out and those rats will eat her.

----------


## screamO

Cat was walking around with a rat tonight also

----------


## Dundee

like..... i got a mouse but it was poisoned, neat pic of the new clutch too.

----------


## res

17 squirrels worth of meat is now marinading in my fridge to be made into hamburger patties tomorrow. 
Not bad for about two hours with a blow gun,a lot more than I expected   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> 17 squirrels worth of meat is now marinading in my fridge to be made into hamburger patties tomorrow. 
> Not bad for about two hours with a blow gun,a lot more than I expected   
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More info on blow gun and projectiles please

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Shifted trap line, also picked up a cat as well.
KH

----------


## res

> More info on blow gun and projectiles please


The blow gun is just a length of  rigid plastic pipe 1.3m long with a 7mm internal diameter. 
The darts are 3" nails that have been filed down,both to sharpen and to lose weight. I then put a few crimps on the with a set of side cutters so I can tie on some fake feathers. 

Depending on the dart, it's accurate out to about 1.5m and within that range the point comes out the far side. 

It's very easy to get within 2.5m of the critters, and some of them a lot closer-I may have cheated and taken some peanuts with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice one!

----------


## Dundee

Baited trap with fish frame for a cat,haven't checked that yet but got this wee bugger.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

He is little Dundee :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## StrikerNZ

50ish bunnies and a feral cat over the weekend, all with the 223. Longest kill 370 metres, hardly any inside 150!  :Cool:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> 50ish bunnies and a feral cat over the weekend, all with the 223. Longest kill 370 metres, hardly any inside 150!


Good read :Have A Nice Day: ,  :Useless: 
KH

----------


## Dundee

Trap set


Not the bugger I was after but a good result.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Was too busy shooting to take pictures for the most part..  :Zomg: 

Here's a few I got though -

----------


## time out

Got three possums, three rats and a hedgepig today 
Nice bit of pussy Dundee - if you need a bit more firepower for the rodents - these work OK  :Thumbsup: 
Bit of fresh blood on the log today 

They dont like a bit of steel wrapped round their neck either 

Been testing a few trap options - ordered 30 of these today - going to stick one beside each possum trap - they might get away with walking all over the possum trap to steal the bait - but they wont walk over these

----------


## Dundee

Slaying them rats there 'time out'  good skills.

peanut butter is working on the mice in the shed.

----------


## Shootm

Went for a stroll tonight 1 Rabbit and 1 Hare.

----------


## Dundee

Thanks for the bounty Kiwi-Hunter,Sean received it in the mail tonight for those feline buggers and they are not easy to catch.

----------


## Dundee

Number 2 so far

----------


## john m

These bastard birds have taken more than there fair share from the orchard so it's war.
This is no3

Have to shoot them   
when out of the tree or the shotty does more damage than the birds.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Thanks for the bounty Kiwi-Hunter,Sean received it in the mail tonight for those feline buggers and they are not easy to catch.


No problem on the bounty :Have A Nice Day: 
You are right about not easy to catch.
I have been after this one for along time.
He was the father of the last five.
KH

----------


## Dougie

Saw a stoat in a kiwi area in the Kawekas last night!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## res

> Saw a stoat in a kiwi area in the Kawekas last night!!! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kill it! Kill it with fire!(power)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Saw a stoat in a kiwi area in the Kawekas last night!!! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That place needs some 1080 but I bet they don't.
Funny how it is ok to rain it over our other native birds killing most of them but a kiwi area is always hand laid.

----------


## kiwijames

> That place needs some 1080 but I bet they don't.
> Funny how it is ok to rain it over our other native birds killing most of them but a kiwi area is always hand laid.


Keep ya panties on. Kaweka got a dose 18 months ago form the air.

----------


## Dundee

> Keep ya panties on. Kaweka got a dose 18 months ago form the air.


Well that shit doesn't work then it missed a stoat

----------


## veitnamcam

> Keep ya panties on. Kaweka got a dose 18 months ago form the air.


works well then doesn't it ! :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Another bites the bullet

----------


## screamO

Looks like a nice bit of green grass coming through Dundee :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Looks like a nice bit of green grass coming through Dundee


Yes it is starting to green up a little

----------


## time out

Has he got a surprised look on his face or what? - but what beats me is he was just leaving - how did he get in without tripping the trap?

He was just coming in for a smorgasbord of options - the oven dried rabbit cubes are really pulling the rats - but still no stoats or ferrets 

He had just had a feed of dried rabbit - who would argue with a Victor?

The bait thieves will be facing a new technology tonight - a Snap-E on the tree with the Sentinel

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

just a pop eye.
KH

----------


## StrikerNZ

Back over the hill again this afternoon.. 51 more rabbits accounted for with the 223. Shooting sticks are pretty much an essential rest for shooting in hill-country.

Just gonna stretch out here for a nap  :Psmiley: 


Cheeky  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Good work fellas

----------


## 10-Ring

Got this hare a week ago at about 130m. Straining the barrel on the old Brno Model 1. Win 40gr subs.

----------


## Dundee

good shit shes prego

----------


## 10-Ring

> good shit shes prego


Yes, unfortunately, almost ready to drop. Wouldn't have shot her if I'd known that.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

mixed bag, 2 Hedgehogs,1rat 1poss, and this little fella.
KH

----------


## Dundee

Bonus getting a ferret KH

----------


## Dundee

Going to really start tipping these maggies over now. Magpie trap set and still snipering a few.
This one was sitting on the trough.


Also added bonus,this noisy bastard

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Managed to knock over a couple of Plovers with the new Marlin HMR



The other one wasn't a pretty sight so it got disposed of without a photo!

----------


## Scouser

> Bonus getting a ferret KH


+1 great result....

----------


## 10-Ring

> +1 great result....


+2

----------


## time out

That is fantastic KH - you are a great trapper - you should be on a special bonus - dont forget to save his tail for the swamp comp 
I checked nine Snap-E traps that I installed beside Sentinels yesterday - two kills and one tripped - mouse maybe - also got another kill in the Victor on the same log as yesterday 
Bastard rats have gone shy of Ditrac in about seventy bait stations and have made a comeback  :Pissed Off:  - steel wrapped round their necks might sort them out  :36 1 7:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

just an update extra possum as well as these pesties.
KH

----------


## time out

Decided to try a different tool on some buggars digging holes in my paddocks - Fenn Mark 6 in some culverts
They are ugly things to load but even worse to unload when you get a hedgepig  :Omg: 
Got a rabbit and a hedgepig out of four culverts - would have been better but left the safety on one that tripped - I am just learning about Fenns
Before 

And after

----------


## DanS

A little bit of pest control the other night all shot off the deck because I'm lazy like that and eventually she brought them all back.

----------


## Dundee

Brilliant guys,my like button still broken.

----------


## StrikerNZ

> Brilliant guys,my like button still broken.


If you play with it too much it'll fall off.

----------


## Dundee

Me, wife and one kid scored the combo for the comp

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

The hand was quicker than the eye :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## mrs dundee

Poor bunny lol

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Poor bunny lol


It was in kindness mrs D :Have A Nice Day:  as your bunch was-(wife and one kid scored the combo for the comp)
KH

----------


## Dundee

Seans first magpie with .22 and it wasn't in the trap.

----------


## Dundee

And his first possom with .22 also wasn't trapped.

----------


## Gunzrrr

It's a VX2 4x12 I think with a 50mm objective. Only just fits above the barrel. I do a lot of evening and night shooting so thought I would go for the larger objective. Wasn't too expensive and never missed a trick. Rifle is just a cheap Ruger M77/17.

----------


## Toby

These ones got the 6.5 treatment

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> These ones got the 6.5 treatment


Good to see you doing it Toby :Have A Nice Day: 
the last one was a bit low :Sad: 
KH

----------


## Dougie

This morning.... 



...this evening. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## StrikerNZ

67 Rabbits and 1 whopper roo in around 3 hours this evening.. 223 barrel was definitely too hot to touch for a while there. Just glad I'm not paying for the ammo!

Shot my first black bunny today too, along with a mixed white/ginger one. No pics sorry, they were on the other side of a nasty steep gully.

----------


## Ryan

Shot 3 rabbits this morning, 1 last night. Sick of the bunches of them running away even at the rifle's report - even with subs. Need a suppressor. Workmate had something for his 10/22, brought it in - was for rifles that weren't threaded to fit one. Made in Nelson - looked oldish? "Kill quiet" or something? Fitted over barrel and secured with hose clamp type thing.

Anyway, didn't fit.

----------


## Dundee

Seans first magpie last night with .22 rifle and tonight he bagged two



13 in this pic and we are up to 16 for the  comp now.

----------


## smidey

> Shot 3 rabbits this morning, 1 last night. Sick of the bunches of them running away even at the rifle's report - even with subs. Need a suppressor. Workmate had something for his 10/22, brought it in - was for rifles that weren't threaded to fit one. Made in Nelson - looked oldish? "Kill quiet" or something? Fitted over barrel and secured with hose clamp type thing.
> 
> Anyway, didn't fit.


You can get push on suppressors for non threaded rifles

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Ryan

> You can get push on suppressors for non threaded rifles
> 
> Sent from my workbench


Thanks, the one I described above is one of those. I will take a trip down to DPT at some point soon.

----------


## Dundee

We got 17 magpies and there was one in the trap on the way too the comp.We were late so killed it on the way home. Sean Dundee got third on the maggies and was only beaten by 18 and 20 magpie count.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Cat number 7 form the neighbouring block.
KH

----------


## Dundee

Another live target has been released and shot.

----------


## time out

Nice cat KH 
A walk in the Park today - 3 possums and 4 rats - deployed another 15 Snap-E rat traps - if the bait doesnt get them maybe the steel will 
Same wattle log as Thursday and same layout - possum and rat -

Big possum was going to take the Timms with her - maybe she couldnt see which way to go -

----------


## StrikerNZ

Another 53 rabbits and a couple of wayward wallabies for me this evening.. tiring work.

----------


## Gunzrrr

My mates poodle just loves rabbit - so did the right thing.

----------


## Dundee

Out of shotgun ammo so the .22 was deployed.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

5 possums, 3hedgehogs.
KH

----------


## time out

Spent three hours and 13,000 steps round the Park today - checked about 50 traps - got 2 lousy rats and no possums

Had a look at some traps at the farm yesterday - two hedgehogs and a possum in traps after three days - yuk - plus a rat - I am going to stop using Fenns unless I can check them next day - I put the Warrior up on a tree Kiwi-Hunter - a very serious chopper - thanks heaps for the trial 

If Mr rat had the choice of a GN A24 with orange paste and a stainless steel bolt through the head - 


or a DOC250 with Connovation oven died rabbit and a stainless steel chopper through the body - and they were 5m apart on a track - what would he choose - it turns out the dried rabbit pulls them every time -

----------


## res

Got another three tree rats today, put a eyelet on the tip of my umbrella and ran a pushbike gear cable through it, making a loop I can yank shut-combined with a few food scraps it works even better than my blowgun. 
Going to batter and fry for lunch

----------


## Dundee

pictures res?

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Afternoon wander... first time seeing Rabbits on this block for a couple of years.



Hornady 17 grain

----------


## StrikerNZ

49 more rabbits last night.. making the most of the opportunity and the arrival of a bit of energy in my bones. It's been a great week.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

I wanna be you so bad.

----------


## StrikerNZ

> I wanna be you so bad.


Do you want the decade (and ongoing) of major illness that comes with? Package deal sorry..  :Thumbsup:

----------


## grunzter

> Got another three tree rats today, put a eyelet on the tip of my umbrella and ran a pushbike gear cable through it, making a loop I can yank shut-combined with a few food scraps it works even better than my blowgun. 
> Going to batter and fry for lunch


I think you need to come home and go in the bush for a few days...

----------


## smidey

There haven't been any magpies around for about two years as the Plovers moved in. I shot a number of them and they buggered off about a year ago and finally the magpies came back in the last few weeks. This juvie thought it would be a good idea to land in a large pohutukawa above the deck while I was having lunch. I think that was a top idea, happy Friday


Sent from my workbench

----------


## res

> pictures res?


My phone is so full of baby photos/videos  that to take a photo I have to delete one!

I promise I'll get some next time

----------


## SlimySquirrel

> Do you want the decade (and ongoing) of major illness that comes with? Package deal sorry..


Nah man... I have my own crap to deal with! Not sure I need the combo deal!!

----------


## res

> I think you need to come home and go in the bush for a few days...


I sure do, the southern alps are calling me-I think this is the longest I have been without hunting them since I was twelve. 
I have a upcoming fishing trip to Mongolia that will hopefully scratch the wide open places bug a little

----------


## kidmac42

I love my Hawkeye 223.
Walked an area I've been resting for a couple of months and 
SKIDOOSH, nailed 5 inside 5 minutes 
Walked past this one so took a pic

----------


## Dundee

Did the unthinkable, let a pest free.   Well done on the lad for giving it a crack though.

First attempt at a bird on the wing,it was pretty close and very windy.

First try on the wing with bow - YouTube

----------


## SlimySquirrel

I'm on my way to Dunners this weekend.... hoping to get some discipline to some of those furry little numbers down there.

----------


## Dougie

Ha, awesome. Pt practice with Sean throwing drink bottles into the air. Or convince your day to use the clay thrower thingy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

It was pretty close Dougie,I tried slowing the vid down to get some snap clips but can't work out how to do it.Feel free you guys and girls to snap clip the arrow passing by cause i dunno how to do it.

----------


## Dan

Had the little brother making short work of the bunnies with the benelli the other day, full choke. Bastard is better with it than me. Probably has something to do with the fact he's only given one round in it.

----------


## screamO

Just blooded the hmr17 at a mates place on a couple of birds, I would have taken photos but to be safe decided against it (bluish colour with a red nose birds). They have heaps of plovers also. Ended up selling the gun to him as he was so impressed, so win win really leave with cash in hand and can still go up there and use it :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Another lucky magpie
http://youtu.be/TffNvF1XmzI

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

number 8 from the block.
A female, that puts two or more litters too my way of thinking.
Saw another ginger yesterday, it was fast. 
They can run but can't hide forever-and the work goes on. :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## Dan

This funny looking rabbit incorrectly thought a spindly MacKenzie basin pine tree would be a safe refuge

----------


## time out

Amazing work on the cats Kiwi-Hunter and Dan - so valuable to get rid of them - must be one of the worst predators around 

I had a quick walk round the Park this morning and checked about 50% of traps 
One possum and four rats - possums are getting hard to find 
Looks like rats cant resist oven dried rabbit - a smorgasbord of options - chicken or egg but he chose rabbit and stainless steel 


This rat stripped a Timms and a Victor - but too slow for a Snap-E - well he may have had some mates but I will get them tomorrow - currently my favourite log - they just keep coming

----------


## scottrods

9 wabbits in the lucerne last night, a hedgehog and stuck a sub in the ass of a possum at 80m.

----------


## StrikerNZ

67 more rabbits fell to the 223 last night, + a careless roo.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## rs200nz

5 possums and about 30 pears.   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## grunzter

> 67 more rabbits fell to the 223 last night, + a careless roo.


wow, you could advertise this as a holiday destination for dads with kids and guns!  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Shit I reckon,and while we down there bomb the geese.

----------


## time out

Went for a quick walk last evening - rats are coming in on two perimeters where there is no outside control - will have to find some new food for them cause they dont seem to like Ditrac 
Got another rat in a DOC250 and another couple on the log  - they stripped the timms but the Snap and Victor nailed the bastards


Up at the farm today - rabbit showed up on the driveway near the shed - got the 22 out - dog gave it a massage

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

They just keep coming and on the way out I saw number 10.
KH

----------


## Dundee

Good job only thing better than a dead pussy is a wet one.lol

----------


## StrikerNZ

80 more rabbits and one of these boys.. was a bit of a marathon evening.  :O O: 

Shot on the run at 140 yards.. don't ask me to do that again anytime soon. Best bit was the way it went from sprinting to cartwheeling  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

You win striker all I got today was a couple of magpies and two disney stars Minnie and Mickey.

----------


## Dan

Just now. Bout 30 for me tonight, mint evening for it

----------


## time out

Good work there Dundee on Micky and Minnie - bloody pests will all be looking to come inside with the first signs of Autumn 
Went for a walk round half the Park this morning - two possums and two rats - had to put out a lot of new bait as the mice are stripping them - lots of Snap traps tripped but no sign of the culprits 
This bait stripper had a one way trip into a Timms -  :Omg:

----------


## rs200nz

> got me a blowie with one of those electric tennis rachet thingis, love the crack and sparks they make....the smell if you fry 'em too long is not so good


Top tip for you.  Pull the battery compartment off and wire in a 9volt battery.  Then it is truly amazing.  Instant fire and much better sound!!! lol

----------


## Taff

Had my first kill in NZ a magpie with my 77/22, hopefully more to come, when I find my feet and somewhere to go.

----------


## Dundee

Thought I had this bugger. Opened trap and the bugger took off.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Thought I had this bugger. Opened trap and the bugger took off.


haha

Dundee I do believe that you got one of the three blind mice!

----------


## john m

Taking this rifle into South Westland at the end of the month so decided to check the sights, It will do 5 for 5.

----------


## Dundee

Got the bugger this time.

----------


## time out

If he wants to dig holes in my garden - he should watch where he puts his feet 

A few leaves for cover 

Crushed his front end - a powerful trap

----------


## JRW87

Not caught today but my parents bought a house of an old fellow and part of the deal was they keep the pet rabbit which had its little area outside one of the lounge windows. We soon discovered a rat under the hutch and took 5 days to finally catch it. The normal rat traps wouldnt catch it but peanut butter on the foot plate of this possum trap did the trick.

----------


## Dundee

Good skills JR this pest thread is rocking.

----------


## StrikerNZ

98 rounds fired, 80 more dead rabbits.. 

Made some real improvements in my shooting these last three weeks. The most significant one being in my trigger technique.

----------


## Dundee

Good one Striker

----------


## JRW87

> Good skills JR this pest thread is rocking.


We might start seeing mounted trophies, a shoulder mount stoat or cat? Haha.

----------


## Dundee

Done that will hunt for the pics tomorrow. The shoulder cat mount is a crack up.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

eye eye Dundee they are starting to add up.
If they had another year the numbers would have been very high as most were female.
Hardly ever saw them when hunting that block, it's only when trapping or a camera goes in do you see the pests.

KH

----------


## Dundee

> We might start seeing mounted trophies, a shoulder mount stoat or cat? Haha.


Can't find the shoulder mount but here is the stretched mount

----------


## Taff

Have a rabbit in the paddock, only one I have seen since I been here

----------


## time out

Crikey Dundee - that looks like a bloody panther  :36 1 5: 
I had a walk round the Park this morning - two possums and three rats - my favourite wattle log on the edge of a scungy  gully keeps pulling possums and rats - I might have to shift a gas operated trap down there 

Might be a possum round with a sore foot - he ripped a T Rex in half trying to get his foot out

----------


## Taff

Went out tonight 1 rabbit, 4 possum, shot a male fighting with another possum on the ground other 3 out of trees all head shot with the .22rf

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

They have found the possum baits.
About to take some time out as well :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## kidmac42

Just took my new cz 17hmr out on its maiden run,
10 rabbits,
2 wild cats,
And a doofa bird.
Cheers tikka7mm08. This wee rifle you sold to me is an absolute cracker!

----------


## time out

> They have found the possum baits.
> About to take some time out as well
> KH


Your skills are amazing Kiwi-Hunter - I have learned so much from you - I hope others have also enjoyed your posts 
Enjoy your time out - hope you keep in touch with us on this thread  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## StrikerNZ

16 rabbits and 3 hares today.. Just not my day, to top off just not my week.   :Ouch...it Hurts:  :O O:  :We All Gonna Die: 

Photo for the faithful -

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Your skills are amazing Kiwi-Hunter - I have learned so much from you - I hope others have also enjoyed your posts 
> Enjoy your time out - hope you keep in touch with us on this thread


Thanks timeout, pulled up most of the trap line today, took a shot at a cat and couldn't find it :Sad: 
KH

----------


## Marty Henry

10 rabbits ok, 2 cats excellent Im following it so far, but is a doofa bird some new and possibly now extinct species?

----------


## kidmac42

> 10 rabbits ok, 2 cats excellent Im following it so far, but is a doofa bird some new and possibly now extinct species?


Ten Bunny's and a magpie tonight.
Don't you get doofa's up there mate?

----------


## Dundee

doofa  =  plover ?   Bang doofa!  ?

----------


## kidmac42

> doofa  =  plover ?   Bang doofa!  ?


No flys on you old son

----------


## veitnamcam

three mice in traps at work this morning,6 for the week, the drop in temp has them coming inside.

----------


## Dundee

> three mice in traps at work this morning,6 for the week, the drop in temp has them coming inside.


Just been outside, I reckon we will get a frost in the morning.

----------


## smidey

> Just been outside, I reckon we will get a frost in the morning.


Its a chilly one here, 12 Degrees right now

Sent from my workbench

----------


## 10-Ring

Jill with a nice hare shot at 80m tonight with her Marlin 60 .22LR

----------


## Dundee

Great shot Jill,love your signature 10-Ring

----------


## 10-Ring

Thanks Dundee.

----------


## Taff

7 possums and two rabbits last night, they seem to be on the native trees.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Ok so this little bugger was eating my chile plants! Took me about 2 weeks to get him with the timms and cinnamon coated apple. Just remember there are plenty of suburban pests out there like this one (not just the human type).

----------


## StrikerNZ

23 more rabbits and a dopey roo. Came across a gully with a couple more roos in it that scarpered into the scrub.. giving me the itch to hit up our wallaby spot again. Soooon.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kreepy

I am im a house roof trappin and caging possums. Its been quite interesting.

----------


## Gunzrrr

I went to Wanaka on business and just had to take my bunny buster. 
I traded 2 bottles of Pinot and some avocados for a farmers quad bike & use of his paddocks for an evening. 
Bliss!

----------


## mrs dundee

Good 1

----------


## mrs dundee

> Jill with a nice hare shot at 80m tonight with her Marlin 60 .22LR 
> 
> Attachment 35097


Roast hare for tea.

----------


## BRADS

> Jill with a nice hare shot at 80m tonight with her Marlin 60 .22LR 
> 
> Attachment 35097


Nice truck, I was looking thinking shit that looks familar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Two maggies and a mouse so far :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

Out with @2gnscib and another mate last night doing some pest clean up on a farm. We accounted for 60 hares and rabbits plus a couple of other critters, including me getting my bogy species, I finally got a confirmed on a magpie at long last. I ended up with a 100% rate on the rifle, not so good on the shotgun but improved over the evening until we had to retire due to lack of light when we exhausted out supplies of charged batteries. and to top it off hairy legs for dinner tonight.

----------


## time out

Still doing predator control at the Park and the farm 
Since my last post on 28/3 -
At the Park - 6 possums, 28 rats and 4 hedgepigs 
At the farm - 6 rats and 1 hedgepig 
Also managed to catch two thumbs  :Pissed Off: - one in a Victor Pro and one in a T Rex - both gone black - safer doing bait - starting to change over from Ditrac to Contrac - that should sort them out 
I like trapping round logs - 

Rats coming in out of the cold - 

Hair trigger Timms getting possums and rats -

----------


## tiroatedson

These are my pesties that my wife and I smacked over last night. Couldn't be bothered to watch the cricket we geared up n trundled out to the farm where I wife works during calving. She was on the spottie and spotted n shot the first tree bear for the night fair through the scone using her 17 HMR
Kept on going n we spotted a hare. I smacked that one using my lever gun another hare popped out. It took off but wifey spotted another set of eyes 'it's lying down in the grass middle of the beam ' buggered if I could see it. Move a bit closer.....ah there it is. Whack! 0h it's a rabbit. Moving into another pdk along a tree line 'there's one up there, we'll get a bit closer to it' got closer had look tree bear had scuttled off but there were two of these..... don't usually get these. Head out of the pdk onto the race n shot a suicidal rabbit at about 10 metres . Umm two should be enough for a pie.... Head down race past a old cowshed oops there's a tree bear in trees...oh n one on the ground. Wife hopped of quad n shot the one in the tree....but not quite out for the count. After a bit of buggerising around, a 10 second shower of rain and 'I can't c it through my scope' I finished it off. Carry on down the race and come across some turkeys ' ooh mike(farm owner) wants a turkey' ok no worries. One turkey as ordered. Walking back back with the turkey 'dear there's a possum on the branch there ' look where she's pointing the light n sure nuff  lever gun into action again n the last tree bear for the night.
Final tally
 3 possums (plucked n gutted for dog tucker)
2 rabbits ( for pie n cat food)
2 rosellas ( pest control)
1 hare (cat food)
And a bloody good time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

mouse and a magpie :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Wanted too take my old bitch Jess to town,some chicks go all gooey seeing a lab. :ORLY: 

Anyway the bitch wouldn't get on the ute but when I got home and sais im going hunting she flew out the kennel and onto the bike. :Have A Nice Day: 

Saw the hare sitting there on the way in and was still there when i got back. :Wink: 


Fired the shot and the old girl was away.


She was to fat to get thru the fence where it was shot so took her up the paddock for a gap in the fence. :Grin:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

The paddocks are looking greener Dundee. :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## Dundee

That was a neighbours new grass paddock. Yes we have greened up a bit.

----------


## screamO

> That was a neighbours new grass paddock. Yes we have greened up a bit.


See...illegal hunting goes on everywhere :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

Ok back on my property now averaging one maggie or more a day.  35 last month but pointless showing a dead magpie daily.


Haven't deployed the live decoy trap this year but will soon,at the moment the breeze is flapping the dead decoys wings and it looks great from a distance. :Yuush:

----------


## Maca49

18 Easter Bunnies, enjoyable walk some good long shots, got it Sussed with the Anshutz and Vortex, magic accuracy

----------


## Dundee

No big game today unfortunately but managed a double on the small game again. :Yuush:

----------


## 300CALMAN

How about some Easter Goats?

The ugly head and neck shots are from the .308, 150gr SSTs nasty  :Killzonesmiley:

----------


## Maca49

> No big game today unfortunately but managed a double on the small game again.
> Attachment 35509


You gotta get out more, my son! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> You gotta get out more, my son!


Been out all weekend Dad :Psmiley:

----------


## ChrisF

Today , just 1 magpie , they HATE the Hornet .

----------


## Dundee

Got my live decoy cage out now and its bringing them in. :Thumbsup: 


And used something different to shoot the trapped one out of the sky when I released it. :Cool: 

I gave it a chance when it was released but it was lights out for the maggie :Thumbsup:

----------


## ChrisF

NICE Combo gun .

----------


## res

What is it?

----------


## Dundee

It is a Savage .22rimfire/410shotgun

----------


## Kscott

Came back from Alexandra with this


Did a fair bit of this.


New PB of 380m, slotted a fair few at 250m - 300m. But like a real world shooter, also missed !

Fun factor - 1000%  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ryan

Not many parts that can be used again in that bunny.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Great stuff Kscott.. hard to beat that sort of shooting for a genuine challenge. Teaches you a whole lot in a short time.

----------


## Kscott

Yup. Being doing it for a few years now, go down twice a year and get some great long range shooting in. Uphill, downhill, crosswind, rocks and stones sticking into your elbows, crotch and chest.

----------


## Dundee

> Yup. Being doing it for a few years now, go down twice a year and get some great long range shooting in. Uphill, downhill, crosswind, rocks and stones sticking into your elbows, crotch and chest.
> 
> Attachment 35671


Any easter bunny hunt report coming?

----------


## Natatale

Went looking for Fallow, found them, are shit there they go, misty at 150m downhill of us, spotty just reflected in the mist, all I could see in scope was white fuzz.
Got to use fog type light next time, I had a feeling there would be fallow out in the paddocks with the fog as cover.
So hare/bunny X at 50m took direct hit to the middle and then there were 2 bits or more, I feel better now  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gunzrrr

Spent Easter with friends in Southland and managed to get an evening shoot in with the kids.

----------


## Kscott

> Any easter bunny hunt report coming?


Not from me, as we/I didn't shoot it, I just shot on our usual farm.

The property next door had a team on it, they pulled @350 off it, but it would've been hard work with loads of thyme growing all over it. Heard numbers were down overall, top team only had 800, worst team had only 15. It's a catch 22 situation - not too much PR because less farmers are putting their properties in so don't want too many teams applying, and less PR means less farmers want to put their properties in to it, so need less teams. The property we shoot on, the farmer pulled it from the bunny hunt a few years ago after folks decided to have a party in the woolshed. Coupled with other horror stories of broken fences and unlatched gates on other places.

But our farmer asked if we could do another property @360 something hectares, which we obliged. Loads of hares about on that one.

----------


## Dundee

That is a shame Kscott that some dickheads ruin it for the other hunters and farm owners.

----------


## Dundee

3 mice,10 magpies since the 7th. Change live decoy tomorrow.
Got this wasp nest under all this bush and can't bomb it as I can't get to the entrance of the nest. :Sad: 

So I made a wasp trap and tied it as close to the wasps without getting stung.


It is working but might take a while to nab em all :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Mite be quicker with a couple of leg holds mate.lol

----------


## Cody.a

Here are my 2 nephews on a night shoot I got them in to firearm safety a small game hunting pretty young the oldest holding the rifle was stoaked with his very first kills he achieved all by him self and his brother who retrieved them.

----------


## Maca49

Three more dead! Driveway shooting Welcome Bay Tauranga

----------


## Happy

> Three more dead! Driveway shooting Welcome Bay TaurangaAttachment 35746


Neighbours coping ok with that?? lol...     :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

> 3 mice,10 magpies since the 7th. Change live decoy tomorrow.
> Got this wasp nest under all this bush and can't bomb it as I can't get to the entrance of the nest.
> 
> So I made a wasp trap and tied it as close to the wasps without getting stung.
> Attachment 35704
> 
> It is working but might take a while to nab em all
> 
> Attachment 35705


Water and 'Brown bomber' mixed??????

----------


## JoshC

Absolutely piss bowled a cat this morning in the missus' car. Car's a bit lower than the cruiser, so said cat banged and rattled its way right underneath the car and was smeared down the road behind me.... sometimes I forget I normally drive a truck

----------


## Malhunting

> Absolutely piss bowled a cat this morning in the missus' car. Car's a bit lower than the cruiser, so said cat banged and rattled its way right underneath the car and was smeared down the road behind me.... sometimes I forget I normally drive a truck


Knowing how you feel about cats i would say you had that poor sucker lined up from a k away! lol

----------


## Dundee

> Water and 'Brown bomber' mixed??????


Brown bomber was my lunch today, not going to feed that to the wasps :Grin: 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...91/#post355346  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

Fuck you guys rub it in :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

> Water and 'Brown bomber' mixed??????


The ingredients used for the wasp trap was a tablespoonful of honey and mixed with warm water too disolve. Then added a squirt of vanila essence which ferments in the sun.There has been no sun since it was set :ORLY:   The wasps sink to the bottom,there was a dozen in there today.  Also shot 3 magpies :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

> 3 mice,10 magpies since the 7th. Change live decoy tomorrow.
> Got this wasp nest under all this bush and can't bomb it as I can't get to the entrance of the nest.
> 
> So I made a wasp trap and tied it as close to the wasps without getting stung.
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]35704[/
> 
> It is working but might take a while to nab em all
> 
> Attachment 35705


You definitlly need to get out more my son FFS :O O:

----------


## ChrisF

6 goats , all billies , 4 of them very big , at 177-211 yds , out of a mob of 9 , with the Hornet , all done by single loading the rds in , as the reloads are TOO long for the magazine , its about time , I pulled finger & knocked out the 2 pins & 2 spacer blocks from the magazine .

----------


## Natatale

Out after Fallow again, spot them in the mist at 150m but not getting a good target, so move in closer, found f***n rhyolite on our 70 degree slopping track, slip and landed fair on my arse. 
Add insult to injury put my right hand down on the ground to get up and find a nice big piece of Blackberry, now I'm really pissed. Finally find my composure turn on my newly acquired m24 and bingo there they are at 120m on the RUN !!
Any how dispatch 3 possums and pluck em, then walk back to the house.

----------


## Marty Henry

From a while ago a very satisfying day

----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 35901From a while ago a very satisfying day


Lucky barstool :Thumbsup:

----------


## time out

Hi Dundee - talking to a lady today on a rural block who wants to trap some magpies - she sees them attacking Tui as they fly between blocks of bush 
Have you or others got any advice on best type of traps/cages - and best way to deal with them when they are trapped 
She was told that shooting them in a cage wasnt the best idea as the next one wouldnt enter 
If she was to shoot them - I guess a 22 is the most simple process

----------


## Dundee

> Hi Dundee - talking to a lady today on a rural block who wants to trap some magpies - she sees them attacking Tui as they fly between blocks of bush 
> Have you or others got any advice on best type of traps/cages - and best way to deal with them when they are trapped 
> She was told that shooting them in a cage wasn’t the best idea as the next one wouldn’t enter 
> If she was to shoot them - I guess a 22 is the most simple process


Hi Time Out,my homemade trap has worn out but was certainly better than the one I are using now. The good old possum cage trap baited with a bit of mutton fat is in use now and I are getting one or more daily.


I shoot them in the cage with .22 and they keep coming back. It is more sportsman like and fun to open cage and shoot on the wing with shotgun.
https://youtu.be/MAfuhHPsEic
My set up now is working well,live decoy in cage next to bait trap. Have caught 16 this month.Counted 32 up the back the other night.
Old pic this works for me :Wink:

----------


## time out

Looks like the cage works well for magpies Dundee 
Found your home made trap somewhere else - looks simple and lethal - No 8 wire and gravity looks pretty effective - your magpie kill numbers are amazing 
We have a plague of mynas, doves and hedgehogs at home - I have a cage set and get the odd HH but the birds are too smart 
I am going to build your frame/netting trap for the back yard 
Didnt know that you got kicked from over there  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dundee

Two juvenile hares

----------


## primer

.another 3 to dump today cant walk on my back lawn for the bloody roo shit.counted 50 roo other night.

----------


## time out

Nice bike Dundee - just remember a simple rule - shit on - wash it off - every time 
That way it will look like my Red after 20 years 
Keep an eye on him Mrs Dundee  :36 1 7:

----------


## 6x47

> ...
> Found your home made trap somewhere else - looks simple and lethal - No 8 wire and gravity looks pretty effective -....:


Got a link for that?

----------


## time out

FishnHunt - New Zealands Famous Hunting and Fishing Forum Since 1995 - magpies

----------


## Dundee

I will take all royalties :Grin:

----------


## ChrisF

here is a crap photo of one of the goats I shot last days off , its in shadow at 4pm today so in fading light etc , thru spotting scope at 20x , range approx 200 yds .



The spotting scope is very good , however I am not at taking photos with a digital camera thru it .

----------


## Marty Henry

Whats that noise the Mrs said last night? Bloody possum havnt seen one of the feckers in 7 years, so out to the orchard in light rain with spotlight and 22 shot him ok but didn't fall out of the tree till morning. On the way to the dump found the little fella 
Then this avo his dad put in an appearance big mistake.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Ok this may look like a nights work but it was only 4 minuets?! :Wtfsmilie:  My mate timed it...
8 of them in one tree, they had stripped it bare so no cover from the hail of .22 and .17 cal projectiles. It was a bit like a firing squad with only 2 rifles. For 4 hours work that night we had 32 confirmed Possums and another 5 odd likely hung up in branches waiting for the Hawkes.

----------


## ChrisF

Just one goat with the 308 AW , range was 397m , spotter on 20x , & 2x magpies with 22 hornet yesterday .

----------


## StrikerNZ

25 ish bunnies with the 223.. good to get out again, had been a month since I last shot a rabbit  :Oh Noes:

----------


## smidey

Wasps, feckin wasps.
I was cutting some gorse regrowth with a scrub cutter and got attacked and stung several times before I realised what was going on so I bailed pronto and composed myself. Watched where they were returning to so I could get an idea of where their nest may be. I have been watching wasps here lately as there have been big numbers around. I walked down the paddock and was met by the kids so played with them for a while and noticed a wasp nest on a strainer post.
Went out tonight, the wasps nest on the post was the size of the palm of my large hand so I reckon there were around sixty the met a poisoned end by fly spray.
I then went up to search for the other ones that attacked me and found an in ground nest which got a couple litres of petrol and the entrance caved in.

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dundee

> Wasps, feckin wasps.
> I was cutting some gorse regrowth with a scrub cutter and got attacked and stung several times before I realised what was going on so I bailed pronto and composed myself. Watched where they were returning to so I could get an idea of where their nest may be. I have been watching wasps here lately as there have been big numbers around. I walked down the paddock and was met by the kids so played with them for a while and noticed a wasp nest on a strainer post.
> Went out tonight, the wasps nest on the post was the size of the palm of my large hand so I reckon there were around sixty the met a poisoned end by fly spray.
> I then went up to search for the other ones that attacked me and found an in ground nest which got a couple litres of petrol and the entrance caved in.
> 
> Sent from my workbench


We got shit loads of the buzzing pests here and haven't fount the nest yet.The one up at the olds place that I bombed is alive again. :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

Got these dropped off for dog tucker :Have A Nice Day: 

Then went for a spotlight on the dairy unit and only one was seen.

Got Sean onto a hedge bacon that he dispatched :Have A Nice Day: 

Bugger all pests up here,so we headed for the run off block and the ground is frozen and nothing down there.
I think the pest control must be working :Grin:

----------


## smidey

> We got shit loads of the buzzing pests here and haven't fount the nest yet.The one up at the olds place that I bombed is alive again.


I have been trying to work out where it was for weeks, then this Arvo just standing there spotted it so happy I had. It was in the area I was searching based on their moments but couldn't locate it before

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dundee

Smidey we have all native trees on our section,and the wasps seem to congregate around the totaras.Where was the nest located?

----------


## Maca49

Slim pickings today and a lot of long shots! 8 ANZAC bunnies

----------


## smidey

> Smidey we have all native trees on our section,and the wasps seem to congregate around the totaras.Where was the nest located?


The paper wasp nest was hung near the bottom of a strainer post, the grass was partially hiding it which made it harder to find. 
The common wasp nest was under some gorse along the fence line. I used my spot light to find it, they started to move with spot light on them but stopped when I turned it off

Sent from my workbench

----------


## deer243

Deer shooting but ended up with poor mans venison, nice nanny to eat and a billy














Check out the massive exit wound from the 308 from the neck shot then pulled some of the round out of a tree a good 60m plus behind it . Rem corelolts

----------


## Dundee

Sean found the wasp nest while pruning heads of agapanthers down the drive. Got stung and dropped his mp3 player in the nest.
Will go have a looksie later on.

----------


## kidmac42

Yep, they're a good round alrite. I've had at least 3 two'fers in my 308 when shooting goats in the past

----------


## Dundee

Can't find the nest :Oh Noes:  but found the mp3 :Thumbsup: 
Shifted my wasp trap

----------


## smidey

> Can't find the nest but found the mp3
> Shifted my wasp trap
> Attachment 36063


Hard luck. Was thinking about using your idea for a trap but today there were no wasps so won't be needed. Finding the nest is very effective haha  :-P

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Gapped axe

carbyol was the best stuff for wasp's, just sprinkle it by the nest or use a pipe to blow it in. Can't seem to buy it now, pity

----------


## 7mmwsm

Mix Frontline or Advantage (dog flea stuff) with jam. They cart it back to the nest and it wipes them out. But if you mix it to strong it kills them before they get to the nest. Pre feed them with straight jam for a few days first.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> carbyol was the best stuff for wasp's, just sprinkle it by the nest or use a pipe to blow it in. Can't seem to buy it now, pity


Carbaryl can still be purchased from the gardening section of mitre 10.

----------


## BRADS

I smashed a couple of big nests with "lorsban" in the knapsack the other day, the smell made me crook as but sure as shit delt to the wasps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## StrikerNZ

Trip into spaniard country yesterday.. Spaniards are not so much fun anytime, even less fun in the dark, with a howling nor-west and heavy showers. Still an awesome day  :Cool: 

Two fallow, including a first for a mate, and a dozen wallabies to top it off..

----------


## tiroatedson

Four turkeys n a hare no photo of hare


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Haggie

Lots of rabbits jumping round at work, but not even worth asking to shoot them  :Sad:

----------


## StrikerNZ

Back up the hill last night on the spur of the moment, to spend some more quality time tromping around in the spaniards!

It'd been blowing nor-west all day, but had just turned around to a cold sou-west when I made the call, so I was hoping I might be sheltered from it over the ridge where I was hunting. As luck would have it, as I was halfway up the hill on the bike, the wind dropped right away and mostly stayed gone, other than the occasional puff. The temperature dropped right away too, but I was prepared! Would have been about 2-3º for most of the time I was out shooting. Last 30 minutes of light and then 3 hours of spotlighting.

Basically perfect conditions for the roos to be out.. as proven by the 44 I managed to shoot.  :Cool: 

Turned from an evening where I wasn't confident I'd see more than a handful into one of the more productive nights I've ever had up there.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Photo to go with:

----------


## Dundee

This fecker tried too steal our ducks,so it got the same medicine. :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Nice bit of Gray pussy for you there DD

----------


## Marty Henry

There's certainly a few of the stripy bastards about at present, been averaging 3 a week with the .22, now I'm feeding one to get it to stay in the woolshed, dumb or what?

----------


## Dundee

Escorted this big tom off the farm this  morning :Grin:

----------


## JRW87

> Escorted this big tom off the farm this  morning
> Attachment 36300


I love a good pun dundee!

----------


## Dundee

This guy was stealing some grass so gave him a shot of steel.

----------


## Dundee

https://youtu.be/Vxen1JWfONE

----------


## grunzter

oh that cracks me up...  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> https://youtu.be/Vxen1JWfONE


He forgot to yell "PULL!"

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Escorted this big tom off the farm this  morning
> Attachment 36300


You BA**** DD that looks like my UNCLE

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Slim pickings today and a lot of long shots! 8 ANZAC bunniesAttachment 36035Attachment 36036


Fixed the neck problem :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## Dundee

Getting a few of the wasps now but still can't find the nest.

----------


## Marty Henry

How about catching one tying a bit of cotton to it's leg and reeling it out. Should be a piece of cake to follow the cotton back to the nest. Haven't tried it myself but someone should, and you seem in a good position to do so.

----------


## grunzter

When I was last up at 'Spooks' place in the Kaimai's I photographed (rather poorly) this wasp attacking a dragon fly, killing it and on its way...
By the time I saw the attack the Dragon fly was not looking to happy, but they were both in flight, little bastards!.

----------


## smidey

Wasps, fecken wasps again.
Was up the paddock hand slashing a small amount of gorse again and boom, boom i start getting nailed again by the little bastards. So make a run for it to get away and they chased me about 30m before stopping. Waited for dark and have just got back from locating the nest. IME they attack when you get within a metre or so, so i went up with my possuming spot light and a LED headlamp. I have found these asian wasps become active with the yellow light of the spot light but stay inactive with the white light of the LED. I found their nest as they started to fire up with the spot light on their opening area, the sound showed me they were over the bank on the fence line. The nest was massive, i could fit my hand into the opening so they are now enjoying about three litres of 2 stroke fuel after i painted the entrance white with fly spray. I ran out of spray and gas so I'll refuel tomorrow when i go into town and make sure they're all ruined tomorrow night.

damn my leg is aching, three stings around the knee plus another three in the back and one on my wrist. I give them credit, they put up a good attack but i will fuck them in the end.

----------


## smidey

@Dundee
what is your ingredients for your trap, i'm opening all stops in an effort to get rid of as many of theses huas as possible

----------


## Dundee

page 278 post 4164 Smidey :Have A Nice Day: 

Arggh I will copy it for you :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

The ingredients used for the wasp trap was a tablespoonful of honey and mixed with warm water too disolve. Then added a squirt of vanila essence which ferments in the sun.There has been no sun since it was set The wasps sink to the bottom.

----------


## smidey

thanks alot dundee, top bloke

----------


## Gibo

@Dundee do the paper wasps go for your brew?

----------


## Dundee

Seem to be just the big ones @Gibo

----------


## Haggie

Went for a walk with a mate this arvo bowled a few plovers and quite a few roselas with the .22

----------


## 7.62

Dealt to these rowdy buggers who were hanging out on my lawn

----------


## Maca49

New arm today 1100 acres so that will keep me busy! Nice driving tracks and things bigger than rabbits and hares!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## StrikerNZ

12 wallabies and a possum tonight.. nor-west turned nasty just when I was settling in for last light after picking off the first couple.. ruined my fun a bit as I wasn't in the mood for unpleasant weather, so headed homewards again, picking a few more off as I went. Still.. better than a night on the sofa!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Natatale

Got 2 possums (Plucked), +1 mortally wounded but not found, 2 got away for another day.

----------


## Dundee

No ducks but boom :Grin:

----------


## stub

got this bugger out the window with the 17 hornet longest kill with that rifle so far 398 yards

----------


## StrikerNZ

Just a wee few rabbits today, only 5 or so. Cruising the fenceline checking out hotspots to explore on foot next trip.. some nice wee creeks and ditches to cross gave the Safari a fun wee workout  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

The old lab did good tonight :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## tiroatedson

Who needs a gun when u have a handy dandy pitchfork........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chris-b

a few over the last couple of weeks with a bow.

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

oww hope it was quick for the pussy.

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Ha ha y did I say that,I scroll down a bit more and see the two goats and think is it any different.

----------


## tiroatedson

It was relatively quick. Used the fork to pin in down stood on its tail n whacked its skull with a knife then cut its throat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

He was a friggen tom too Tiroatedson,nice work.

----------


## Dundee

Dug up this friggen huge wasp nest over the hill at the olds place which is 160 yards from here. I think the feckers were flying over the hill for a feed.

Nothing to compare the hole for size but a rugby ball would fit in it easy. :On Fire:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Turned over for you and me, so my neck stays in good shape.
KH

----------


## Dundee

Nice boat at 398? :Grin:

----------


## stub

yeah i was wondering how to do that how would i do that in editing the post

----------


## Dougie

> It was relatively quick. Used the fork to pin in down stood on its tail n whacked its skull with a knife then cut its throat 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jesus Christ lol!! Pass me the .22 any day.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

Wise old man once said 'better pitchfork in hand than .22 locked away 2 kms away '


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## smidey

And todays nature lesson is.......


Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dundee

Old Jess retreives another hare tonight coming home from the pond :Have A Nice Day: 


Few young rabbits lurking around so maybe the RCD virus has blown through or most probably these youngans are imune and ma and pa are dead.

----------


## MSL

It's a shit boat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> It's a shit boat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WTF are you on the Titanic? :Grin:

----------


## StrikerNZ

Literally bowled a pigeon over today with the can-am..  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Marty Henry

If only the pigeon had been wearing a helmet!

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

I don't think it was strapped in.  :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## StrikerNZ

Nah.. it just missed the Health and Safety briefing..

----------


## time out

Since my last post on 29 March I have been pretty active round the Park 
Have kill trapped 18 possums, 111 rats and 8 hedgehogs - they have scoffed three large buckets of Contrac rat bait and half a bag of Pestoff possum bait - and the work goes on 
Most of my trap sites also have a bait station - I like to give them options - toxin or steel  :36 1 8:  :36 7 5: 
A gas trap made a bloody mess of a couple of rats heads last night - I dont always see the results under the gas traps as their mates often drag them off for a feast 

Got this big buggar a few days back - he was well caught but his body was still pumping and he was working on pulling out the screws - a stock stick sorted him out 

Numbers are getting too hard to manage so now got them in a spread sheet - thanks heaps KH

----------


## MSL

> WTF are you on the Titanic?


I know it's criminal past


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gunzrrr

Went out Saturday night. Got 30 odd possums, 10 bunnies ... and a ... 
Go the HMR !!

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Went out Saturday night. Got 30 odd possums, 10 bunnies ... and a ... 
> Go the HMR !!
> Attachment 36660


 :Wtfsmilie:  you got the pig with .17hmr?!

----------


## Gunzrrr

Yup. It was all I had.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Yup. It was all I had.


Well done,
Head or neck? I dispatched 3 goats with mine. Not the nicest but after I realized there was no room for error on the head shot placement (side of skull) the 2nd and 3rd went down ok. :Sick:

----------


## Gunzrrr

Quartering shot behind the ear. Brain turned to mush.

----------


## ChrisF

One magpie at 176yds with the hornet

----------


## 6x47

Smorgasbord yesterday while up checking the game camera. Just took the suppressed .223 but it made for good entertainment. Scored a monster hare, three turkeys, four goats, a few plovers, one ugly wild cat and assorted other pest birds.  The first two were turned into catfood. Oh, and a few small trout  too (NOT with the rifle..)

----------


## tiroatedson

> Smorgasbord yesterday while up checking the game camera. Just took the suppressed .223 but it made for good entertainment. Scored a monster hare, three turkeys, four goats, a few plovers, one ugly wild cat and assorted other pest birds.  The first two were turned into catfood. Oh, and a few small trout  too (NOT with the rifle..)


Good mix up there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Smorgasbord yesterday while up checking the game camera. Just took the suppressed .223 but it made for good entertainment. Scored a monster hare, three turkeys, four goats, a few plovers, one ugly wild cat and assorted other pest birds.  The first two were turned into catfood. Oh, and a few small trout  too (NOT with the rifle..)


How big was the hare? This bugger was 8lb

----------


## Tommy

That's clearly a horse

----------


## tiroatedson

Naaah it's just a smaller bike to make the hare look bigger.......;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

Got this one this arvo took my old shooter out for some fresh air



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 6x47

> How big was the hare? This bugger was 8lb
> Attachment 37122


Not quite as big as that maybe but the backsteaks and legs diced 3/4 filled an icecream container. The Maine Coon was beyond thrilled- his fav meat

----------


## time out

Rained here most of the day - so buggar all I could do - rain stopped about 3pm so me and Cruz were desperate for a walk 
Took a quick sprint round part of the Park - a pretty lousy return for an hour and a half slipping and sliding on wet tracks -
One rat under an A24 - but cleaned it out and put in a new lure bottle and some new lure in the barrel 

One possum on the edge of an un-trapped area - Cruz gave it a massage to make sure it was dead

----------


## PillowDribbler

Mine doesnt worry about the massage or foreplay stuff, straight to the sex for him.

----------


## StrikerNZ

33 bunnies this afternoon, topped off with a ripper Mckenzie sunset.  :Cool: 

2 weeks without shooting a rabbit was far too long..

----------


## Dundee

60 magpies down for the month of May. Got a new live decoy today so should be on a roll the next few days. :Grin:

----------


## tiroatedson

Dundee n striker u fellas have done well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stretch

6 goats with the old man. 5 with the SKS, 1 with the Swede. Gonna have another crack tomorrow. Was keen for 3 days, 2 nights, but chilly bin might be full by end of play tomorrow...



Also whacked that possum.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Also whacked that possum.


also with the sks? nothing like some possum a la 7.63x39  :Burnt:

----------


## stretch

Was tempted to, but would've been shooting skyward. Shook it out of the manuka tree and thumped it with a hefty stick.

Just as well too, cos 4 of the 6 goats happened shortly after.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Went for the double-header with another trip chasing rabbits this afternoon. Covering much the same ground as yesterday, just getting a bit further into the gully-heads. Was feeling a bit slow and weak today, so better give it a rest for a few days to try and recover. Wish my body worked properly  :Oh Noes: 

12 rabbits and 6 roos to add to the tally.

Head of a gully at 4pm.. took this stretch very carefully.


No sun in here.


"Help me, I have fallen and I cannot get up."

----------


## Marty Henry

Did a couple of days down south last week with friends in similar country
Awesome country, got 109 of these between us, one cat, one pig, and two deer. Brilliant.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> , one cat, one pig, and two deer. Brilliant.


nice work! You and Striker hunt some beautiful country.

----------


## Marty Henry

> nice work! You and Striker hunt some beautiful country.


Just a north island tourist me, but hell I'll be going back for more next year to live close would be something special.

----------


## StrikerNZ

> nice work! You and Striker hunt some beautiful country.


Still pinch myself every time I go out..  :Thumbsup: 

Nice work there Marty Henry, great country to be chasing them in for sure!

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Still pinch myself every time I go out.. 
> 
> Nice work there Marty Henry, great country to be chasing them in for sure!


One day I'll get back to the mainland for a visit. Must do some hunting next time.

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Wish my body worked properly 
Hell mate you are doing alright,that is only memories for me now.

----------


## time out

Good day at the farm today  :Thumbsup: 
Got another bloody kitten in a cage - he liked the tin of Salmon - thats No 2 - Mum and the rest of them are round there somewhere 

Got a ferret as well in a cage - he liked the tin of Salmon as well - forgot the camera so had to shoot them and cart them back to the shed - Cruz was happy carting the pussy round 

So we are both in the Swamp-comp Dundee - hope you can let me know when it starts - got it hidden in the freezer  :36 1 5:

----------


## Dundee

Will let you know Time out,great results :Thumbsup:

----------


## StrikerNZ

Just a wee stroll tonight for half an hour or so. Picked up this hefty fella..



Giving the old SN6X a try on the scope mount instead of the wee C8.. I liked it.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Just a wee stroll tonight for half an hour or so. Picked up this hefty fella..
> 
> 
> 
> Giving the old SN6X a try on the scope mount instead of the wee C8.. I liked it.


A big moon out tonight :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## smidey

first magpie with the hmr. does a hmr usually do this much damage? 

the bird was sitting about 60ft up a tree facing away from me

----------


## tiroatedson

Pretty much smiddy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## smidey

it's surprising to me, i have shot about a dozen plover and nothing like that but they were at 150m so a lot further than the approx 60m of this victim.

----------


## scottrods

bought a marlin 917v a couple of months ago. Got it cheap. The seller said it wasn't shooting straight. He had it threaded and supplie the suppressor.
Brought it home and found he'd never cleaned it - ever. And the suppressor was a GC one, that when you looked through it, the in and out holes weren't inline. Yep, you could see the rubbing marks on one side of the exit hole where the projectiles were clipping it.

So, cleaned it and got a Gunworks HMR suppressor from TM. Got some dovetail to weaver bases from US and stuck a Nikko 4-16x44 on it.

Took it to the range. Well it shoots very well. Only problem is the trigger was breaking very lightly. In fact if you cock it with empty chamber and drop the butt on the ground from 6inches, it will dry fire! 

Took it out on Sat night to a local farm. 10 shots for 8 hares, out to 130m. Thing is a laser when it comes to putting down the hares. 

However, two of the misses were caused by the very light trigger. Its scary.

So I whipped the scope off tonight and took it round to gunworks for some trigger beefing up. Oh, and asked him to chop the barrel another 2 inches to 19inches and re-thread.

So tonight I'm soaking the hare backsteaks, tomo night they go in the slow cooker, and on Friday night I'll make a hare and cheese pie for the kids.

----------


## ChrisF

Magpie yesterday at 181 yds , with Hornet

----------


## etrain

> bought a marlin 917v a couple of months ago. Got it cheap. The seller said it wasn't shooting straight. He had it threaded and supplie the suppressor.
> Brought it home and found he'd never cleaned it - ever. And the suppressor was a GC one, that when you looked through it, the in and out holes weren't inline. Yep, you could see the rubbing marks on one side of the exit hole where the projectiles were clipping it.
> 
> So, cleaned it and got a Gunworks HMR suppressor from TM. Got some dovetail to weaver bases from US and stuck a Nikko 4-16x44 on it.
> 
> Took it to the range. Well it shoots very well. Only problem is the trigger was breaking very lightly. In fact if you cock it with empty chamber and drop the butt on the ground from 6inches, it will dry fire! 
> 
> Took it out on Sat night to a local farm. 10 shots for 8 hares, out to 130m. Thing is a laser when it comes to putting down the hares. 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure thats the same stock as my Marlin 928.

----------


## time out

Hi Dundee - can you put up that magpie box/frame again please - I cant find it 
I might see if it will catch a rabbit - couple of them digging in my lawn at present - one wanted to come in the ranch slider this morning - he might try eating apple or carrot under a frame - then some pitch fork treatment 
I have got the cages on a job up at the farm - cant use a gun round here

----------


## MSL

Surprisingly, no follow up shot was required.

----------


## nzcwk2005

> bought a marlin 917v a couple of months ago. Got it cheap. The seller said it wasn't shooting straight. He had it threaded and supplie the suppressor.
> Brought it home and found he'd never cleaned it - ever. And the suppressor was a GC one, that when you looked through it, the in and out holes weren't inline. Yep, you could see the rubbing marks on one side of the exit hole where the projectiles were clipping it.
> 
> So, cleaned it and got a Gunworks HMR suppressor from TM. Got some dovetail to weaver bases from US and stuck a Nikko 4-16x44 on it.
> 
> Took it to the range. Well it shoots very well. Only problem is the trigger was breaking very lightly. In fact if you cock it with empty chamber and drop the butt on the ground from 6inches, it will dry fire! 
> 
> Took it out on Sat night to a local farm. 10 shots for 8 hares, out to 130m. Thing is a laser when it comes to putting down the hares. 
> 
> ...


How do you prep your hare if you dont mind me asking?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## nzcwk2005

Heres one from the other day  :Have A Nice Day:  shot with my 223 with some ammo given to me. 69gr sierra match king at 50m.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Hi Dundee - can you put up that magpie box/frame again please - I cant find it 
> I might see if it will catch a rabbit - couple of them digging in my lawn at present - one wanted to come in the ranch slider this morning - he might try eating apple or carrot under a frame - then some pitch fork treatment 
> I have got the cages on a job up at the farm - cant use a gun round here


Time out I have been away for a week will have a look through my documents soon.As I struggled posting on the bloody phone. :Sad:

----------


## MSL

didnt take the shot, wasn't confident with the range

----------


## smidey

I watched my cousin miss from there with a shotgun, just dug a little tunnel for the Joey to crawl into hahaha

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dundee

Here you go Time Out,I'm still looking for a pic when it is set.

----------


## grunzter

How did you catch these fella's?
will they become 12g practice?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## scottrods

I think I put it in the recipes section. But basically soak in pieces in water with 1tsp of salt per 1L of water - overnight. Next day rinse and soak in fresh tap water for at least 4hrs. 
The brine draws out the blood and any gamey flavour.

----------


## stretch

Another 6 goats today. Took meat from 4 of them, and took one home for the kids. 










Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> How did you catch these fella's?
> will they become 12g practice?


Here you go @time out and grunzter yes the weopon of the day was the shotty. Set trap as shown bait with fat or bread so it doesn't get fly blown and the magpie stands on the V no.8 wire and sets the trigger off live capturing them. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dynastar27

> Another 6 goats today. Took meat from 4 of them, and took one home for the kids. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome stretch

----------


## smidey

Another magpie with the hmr. Probably can't tell very well from the pic but the damage the hmr does is unbelievable


Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dundee

The lads got 6 hares toinight,will check the freezer tomorrow :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## smidey

I liked the hmr before but since I've started using it on the war with the magpies it's topping my list of favourites.


Sent from my workbench

----------


## smidey

Hmr versus satin bird


Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dundee

3 hares and a puddy tat :Grin:

----------


## john m

Been getting a few with 300 gr just because it's more fun than 35 gr.

----------


## Aly

> Attachment 38171Attachment 38172Been getting a few with 300 gr just because it's more fun than 35 gr.


Hmm, minced rabbit.

----------


## StrikerNZ

17 bunnies and 7 roos this afternoon.. in before the weather turns.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## StrikerNZ

Had a bit of rain overnight but it came up nice again today, so went for a walk before my body catches up and realises I'm not supposed to have any energy for a few days.

I could see clouds starting to drift in around the valley I was heading for as I drove up the road, but took my chances anyway, figuring I could always turn back if it got too bad.  :ORLY: 

Fairly nice and clear for the first hour, but as I gained a bit of height it started closing in again, luckily just damp cloud, with a bit of heavy drizzle at times - mainly when I was trying to navigate a field of spaniard.  :O O: 

Total of 12 roos for the afternoon.

Took a few pics for yas..

Spot the fallow:


No fallow in this one, but I did find a pocket of roos just a little further down there and picked a couple off.


No fallow in this one either.. whopper.

----------


## Dundee

That is a beauty must be 30kg? Biggest I got down there was 25kg.

----------


## smidey

Another victim of the hmr.
Aim, fire, dead


Sent from my workbench

----------


## Cspence

Got 16 possums over a couple of nights. Got a fair amount of fur from them too so can hopefully fund O-week festivities

----------


## time out

Just using toxin and steel - checked about 20 bait stations, 13 possum kill traps and about 20 rat kill traps this morning - no possums but two lousy rats for my effort 
Man - they are getting hard to find - but that was the object of the exercise 


But plenty of Tui and other feathered ones having a ball in the sunshine - must have been ten Quail sitting round up in this ponga

----------


## Maca49

Great day in Taupo, walked the farm, about 20 mil of ice on the troughs you could stand on it. Banged 10 rabbits and three hares. A few out to about 150 metres the HMR still purring! Missed! Two bloody cats! Pissed me off, one at 183 metres the other at about 50 FFS, magpie paid for my frustration! :Thumbsup:

----------


## ChrisF

One magpie at 183yds , with the hornet

THEy bloodly HATE it , my farmer mate said HE knows the magpies I have shoot as they are 1 ) Very Dead &  2 ) Flat , the  ones his workers have shot are usually hopping around on the ground ( ie just winged with shotgun ) .

----------


## johnino

Your efforts are paying off. Bastard rats.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Decent weekend away with the Family.

Smacked with the .17 marlin

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Early morning Hare in the heavy frost.

----------


## smidey

Was probably out to try and thaw out its ass and you go and do that haha

Sent from my workbench

----------


## SlimySquirrel

> Was probably out to try and thaw out its ass and you go and do that haha
> 
> Sent from my workbench


Was only out to get some wood for the fire and check out the frost when some movement caught my eye....Took me 5 min to get my stuff sorted so he had time to leave.... He went stiff pretty quick too!

----------


## ChrisF

SS ,

Good to see your kids involved , whats their age , my boy is 4 1/2 & he had his 1st aided shoot when he was 3 , a bit too young to hold the cutdown 22 totally by him self , but will get him back on the rifle soon , just need to put a front sling point in , so I can put a cheap bipod up front , then all he needs to do is support the back .

Going to get him some things to wear on the farm , camo jacket , trou etc , and show him basic stuff , light fires , cook stuff etc , both my boy & girl 3 , know what happens on the farm , Daddy kills stuff , either as pests or to eat .
When at home , all the meat on the table they eat ,I tell them what animal it is , ie Pig , Cow , Chicken/bird , or Shawn  the sheep , instead of Pork , Beef , Mutton , and I tell them all animals are TASTY as they are made of MEAT , they are under NO ILLUSIONs as too where MEAT comes from .

Later  Chris

----------


## StrikerNZ

57 roos last night.. well off track and playing in the spaniard again. Managed to drop a few at 400 yards too, before we got the torches out.  :Thumbsup: 

Starting to wonder just how much longer my 223 barrel will last..

----------


## SlimySquirrel

> SS ,
> 
> Good to see your kids involved , whats their age , my boy is 4 1/2 & he had his 1st aided shoot when he was 3 , a bit too young to hold the cutdown 22 totally by him self , but will get him back on the rifle soon , just need to put a front sling point in , so I can put a cheap bipod up front , then all he needs to do is support the back .
> 
> 
> Going to get him some things to wear on the farm , camo jacket , trou etc , and show him basic stuff , light fires , cook stuff etc , both my boy & girl 3 , know what happens on the farm , Daddy kills stuff , either as pests or to eat .
> When at home , all the meat on the table they eat ,I tell them what animal it is , ie Pig , Cow , Chicken/bird , or Shawn  the sheep , instead of Pork , Beef , Mutton , and I tell them all animals are TASTY as they are made of MEAT , they are under NO ILLUSIONs as too where MEAT comes from .
> 
> Later  Chris


They're 8 and 11.

Eldest boy is a decent shot now and that is thanks to the .17 being super accurate and having no recoil so there is no flinch.  

I reckon the truth about animals is important from a young age so they learn to try new things on the table. 

They are silly keen on hunting now so a .223 has been purchased so they can move up the ranks!

----------


## time out

Hey Dundee - other than my lawn grass - what do you think he might like to eat - do they like carrots?
Just as well my time doesn't cost anything and I had a bit of No 8 wire - but it was a bit of a challenge to get it working - you might need to provide specifications  :Wink: 
Just need some netting and will be good to go 
Little shit is digging holes in the lawn, looking through the ranch slider and hiding under the barbeque cover  :36 7 5: 
Cats are too well fed round here

----------


## Dundee

try silver beat time out. Have you got a slug gun?

----------


## ChrisF

SS ,

The 223 is a very good choice for them at their current age , maybe look at a CZ527 as the rifle is small & scaled down to the calibre in hte case of the 223 , and also run with a can like your 17 , KEEP their eyes in GOOD shape .

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Mate, I secured a Heavy barrel .223 I know that sounds a bit strange when you consider how small they are!
The reasoning is this...I wan them to learn how to shoot prone as it takes a bit of time to get set up and settled in behind the rifle. I have been making them head shoot Vermin that we sneak up on so they have time to do so.

When they get a bit stronger I can get them a CZ or Tikka super light or something along those lines... But also I have a Manners stocked 6.5 Rem 700 and the .223 is in an XLR Chassis so we will swap Stocks when I think they are ready for the bigger stock.

----------


## Marty Henry

> 57 roos last night.. well off track and playing in the spaniard again. Managed to drop a few at 400 yards too, before we got the torches out. 
> 
> Starting to wonder just how much longer my 223 barrel will last..


At the rate your going I'm wondering how much longer the wallabies will last!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## StrikerNZ

> At the rate your going I'm wondering how much longer the wallabies will last!


We've been making steady and definite progress on them.. gives a real sense of satisfaction to cover ground you would have previously shot 20-30 off and being lucky to now see even 1 or 2.

They'll always be around though, we'll never be able to get rid of them all.. Won't stop me trying though!

----------


## smidey

> SS ,
> 
> The 223 is a very good choice for them at their current age , maybe look at a CZ527 as the rifle is small & scaled down to the calibre in hte case of the 223 , and also run with a can like your 17 , KEEP their eyes in GOOD shape .


I'd look at the ruger American compact, my standard sized one shoots really well out of the box and had a good adjustable trigger

Sent from my workbench

----------


## stretch

Another 6 goats this morning. These two were taken with the SKS at 5m. A couple of minutes later 4 more were taken at 50-70m. 3 by the old man on his Swede, and one by the SKS. Freezer full again.



Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## ChrisF

I meant to say , keep their EARS in good shape , Opps , anyway today dropped a rabbit at 155yds , head shot , Sh%$ , the 40gr Vmax at 3000fps , just split his head into 2 parts , like a bloody great meat cleaver , very impressive , and he's going into the crockpot tomorrow morning .

Later  Chris

----------


## SlimySquirrel

I thought so mate! I would love to shoot the 40 grain pills but it's a 9 twist so more likely it will love the 55's. I need to learn how to reload so I may give the 53 v max a whirl.

----------


## john m

Mid winter bonus.
A neighbor rang on monday night to say there were too many deer eating his grass. Do you want some fallow meat ?( stupid question ) Then I got the conditions bring a gun thats not too loud but good for 100 yd shots. Can you shoot them in the head or neck I dont want any wounded ones running around or too much meat damage. I want 2 you can have the others but can you remove all the guts from the property. I was ok with that and went there tuesday night with the mod 70 Winchester bull barrel .222 and shot a doe between the eyes at 80 yds just before it got too dark . He was happy with that and told me he wasnt going to be home wednesday but I was welcome to have another crack and I did.

All head shot just as the man wanted.

----------


## Dundee

Only 5 of these pests on the run off now. This one was shot with .270 @ 200 yards. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Only 5 of these pests on the run off now. This one was shot with .270 @ 200 yards.
> Attachment 38931


I didnt know they were pests, I know were there is paddocks overrun with them.

I will wipe the grass eating bastards out in  the weekend, how do I find out the farm name to invoice them?

----------


## Dundee

They don't belong on a dairy farm run off. :Thumbsup: 

2 maggies and a plover today. :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

This spotlight is awesome :Wink: 

Dog tucker freezer is full now. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Shot two maggies at 100mtres with the .22 rifle.First shot was a head shot :Thumbsup: 

Second shot was in a neighbours property,never retrieved that one :ORLY: 
Armed Offenders Squad in Dannevirke | Stuff.co.nz

Never trust the media or the net :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

> Shot two maggies at 100mtres with the .22 rifle.First shot was a head shot
> Attachment 39140
> Second shot was in a neighbours property,never retrieved that one
> Armed Offenders Squad in Dannevirke | Stuff.co.nz
> 
> Never trust the media or the net


I heard they where after the guy painting the Hawks  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam



----------


## Dundee

You cheeky shits^^
More maggies out the kitchen window :Have A Nice Day: 

Snuck the .22 off the quad and nailed it from the porch. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## smidey

I got another magpie yesterday but didn't take a pic as you know what they look like and its was the 22 this time so didn't cut it in half like the hmr can

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dundee

Counted a mob of 22 maggies on the top boundary so set traps again. Two today already. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

> Counted a mob of 22 maggies on the top boundary so set traps again. Two today already.
> Attachment 39183Attachment 39184


Those magpies are doing you a favour at the moment mate, they are eating the porina.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Theres enough starlings for that.The maggies are shitting on the fence switches shorting them out. 3 today and will check the traps again tonight when I check the moos.

----------


## StrikerNZ

26 bunnies and a couple of roos this afternoon.. 

Only shot one roo, but it turned into a twofer. The first photo is a bit deceptive.. they're monumentally ugly things to look at.

----------


## madmaori

> 26 bunnies and a couple of roos this afternoon.. 
> 
> Only shot one roo, but it turned into a twofer. The first photo is a bit deceptive.. they're monumentally ugly things to look at.


Didn't like that,must be getting old.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Ha!

Neither.  It's probably the knowing look it's giving us in the first picture then the "sleepy" look in pic two that does it! Would be much easier to handle if it was just picture 2... yes. I'm a pussy.  *meeoow*

----------


## smidey

Got a permit from the ranger to thin out pukekos at a mates pace with rifles, got three only unfortunately as they wised up pretty quick. Only about fourty to go

Sent from my workbench

----------


## veitnamcam

> Got a permit from the ranger to thin out pukekos at a mates pace with rifles, got three only unfortunately as they wised up pretty quick. Only about fourty to go
> 
> Sent from my workbench


line them up

----------


## smidey

another magpie and a satan bird this morning with the hmr. 
the satan bird was literally cut in half just below where the wings attach with one wing still attached by just a thread. I shot the magpie face on and from below. pill entered just below the breast and basically removed it's guts and all back flesh and feathers. the hmr is devastating

----------


## SlimySquirrel

What rounds are you using there Smidey?
Sounds like the hollow points.... they make the mess.

----------


## Tommy

What's a satan bird? Mynah? I hate those bloody things, raro especially is infested with them! I've half a mind to take a couple of .177 air rifles over next visit so the local kids can start thinning them out!

----------


## smidey

> What's a satan bird? Mynah? I hate those bloody things, raro especially is infested with them! I've half a mind to take a couple of .177 air rifles over next visit so the local kids can start thinning them out!


rosella. Yeah the mynahs are a pest as well. shot about 40 of them in my olive trees last summer, and the summer before that

----------


## smidey

> What rounds are you using there Smidey?
> Sounds like the hollow points.... they make the mess.


Hornady Vmax, red polymer tip

----------


## Maca49

Awesome afternoon for a walk clear blue with sunshine then pissing down rain then sleet then clear blue skies! Rabbits an Hares were out, ended with 14 rabbits two hares and an magpie! bit of sleet130 metres sitting watching megood bit of exercise!

----------


## johnino

Awesome. Shooting.

----------


## Maca49

Got enough for rabbit stew for myself and my old mate! Didn't see Cecil's mates, they were lucky? :O O:

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice Mazda.

----------


## BRADS

> Nice ranger.

----------


## veitnamcam

> 


See what I did there  :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

Ignorant S Islander Brads :Grin:

----------


## StrikerNZ

5 of these pesties today, with some bigger things mixed in..  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

I need to go and get some more of those StrikerNZ.

----------


## StrikerNZ

I think this bunny was genetically predisposed to being dead.

----------


## Tommy

Shooting from a golf cart is luxurious. The possums do not care either way

----------


## Dundee

Good thing the golfers were in bed :Thumbsup:

----------


## time out

Got a couple in timms traps at the farm yesterday - something had a good feed on this one - I wasnt thinking fast enough - thought it might have been a hawk that was hanging round - but maybe it was the bloody cat I didnt get recently - I should have taken the cage back there - but next time -

----------


## johnino

Pretty sure that's a zombie possum you got there

----------


## rossi.45

getting into that time of year again .. . checked zero and up the paddocks for a look

----------


## dirtyhabit

Took the kids out loking for a deer last week, no joy but cut a Stoat in half with the 30-06 on the walk home, blew it 6 feet in the air!! Too dark for a decent pic but the boys were pretty happy about our kill :Thumbsup:

----------


## john m

Suicide rabbit blew up when the 300gr hand grenade hit it at 102yds.

----------


## stub

1 of 5 from the  17hornet they go flying anything under 100y

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Jesus H Christ!

----------


## 300CALMAN

> 1 of 5 from the  17hornet they go flying anything under 100y


NAHHH that was a 12ga at 1m!  :Wink:

----------


## MSL

> Attachment 397241 of 5 from the  17hornet they go flying anything under 100y


How much meat did you salvage off that one?

----------


## Matt2308

301 pigeons between two of us today.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Suicide rabbit blew up when the 300gr hand grenade hit it at 102yds.
> Attachment 39688
> 
> Attachment 39689


Ah that's over kill, but dead is dead :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## Survy

> 301 pigeons between two of us today.



What was the dog using to shoot with ?

----------


## Dundee

two maggies shot with .22 nothing in traps for ages. Time to move them to run off.

----------


## Maca49

Took my new 17 hornet to the Taupo Range this am and sighted it in bang on 100 metres, met some great guys out there as usual, then off to blood it this pm, one rabbit 100 metre, sucked its hind leg into its body, instant sleep! tthen because of noisepollution. , had to change to my 17 HMR, huh forgot my supressor, bugger! But it's quieter than the hornet! Another 6 rabbits and two hares!

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Yikes. That hornet looks the biz.

----------


## Maca49

Wasn't a well placed shot but the lower leg bone was sucked out of the skin! I think it will be a winner, but not a $40.00 for 25 rounds! Need to buy three packets and start reloading post haste!

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Yeah man.... looks effective to say the least! Wish we had rabbits here. We have a shortage. Can you send some live ones up please.   Ut only your best breeders.

----------


## Maca49

Loaded an attachment with the skin pulled back in the above post

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Yikes.

----------


## Dundee

Been a slow month here on the magpie bombing,things will pick up when I move the traps.

----------


## Maca49

One hundred and eleven on two days of the month is impressive :Wink:

----------


## oraki

256 for the month is even more impressive tho. Must have more time to play than me

----------


## Dundee

Shot four today. The .22lr living up to its name.

Zoomed in with camera.

----------


## Maca49

You need a new camera!

----------


## BRADS

Or just clean the beer of the lens

----------


## Dundee

170 yards not bad :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

Fuck it must been down hill shooting it with a .22? :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> Fuck it must been down hill shooting it with a .22?


Or a vivid imagination

----------


## scottrods

I don't know what I've done to earn the brownie points but my good wife let me go out spotlighting on friday night and sat night AND I'm away next weekend for wallabies.

Farm one, friday night. Quite a few hares were out on the lucerne. The 17hmr did the business. Around the farm gardens, the lady possums were out with joeys on their backs. Ha! two for one deal. 



Sat night, farm two. Loads of hares out in the evening sun. The HMR was slaying them, out to 200m head shots. The rifle is a laser. Then after dark I got more for a total of 17 for the night, 3 possums, a feral tabby and a rabbit.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Or a vivid imagination


I have shot a magpie on two occasions at over 170y with subsonic 22 and hold over with witnesses. So it can be done....but

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Good looking hares

----------


## Dundee

> I have shot a magpie on two occasions at over 170y with subsonic 22 and hold over with witnesses. So it can be done....but


It is not a fluke if I was aiming at it :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

> It is not a fluke if I was aiming at it


I'll remember that one when gong shooting :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

What range finder do you use dundee :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

> What range finder do you use dundee


8 empty cans in a yard so about 1360 cans away :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> What range finder do you use dundee


Redfield raider 600

----------


## Gibo

> Redfield raider 600


Well that fucked my shit stirring right there on the spot  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

> It is not a fluke if I was aiming at it


I guess you pull the trigger and the bit of lead has to land somewhere, unlucky magpie that one :Thumbsup:

----------


## rossi.45

both these rimfires can go moa or better out to 300yds with .22lr barrels on . . its doable

----------


## rossi.45

first round hit at 332 yards 3'' square

----------


## SlimySquirrel

No shit . ..no everyone has a sako though boss!! Nice rigs man

----------


## johnino

Maybe. But .22lr may not have a lot of stopping power at that distance.

----------


## muzza

This isnt today , actually was 2012 , and in South Carolina in the salt mashes , but it is differant .

Matthew whacked this father raccoon at about 75 metres with a borrowed 270 Win , just on dark as he sat in a deer blind . Raccoons are cute but carry all manner of unpleasant diseases , including rabies , so he did the local farmer a favor. And bagged a new species

----------


## Dundee

That skin would be cool.

----------


## muzza

Nah - wasnt a lot left on the other side  ;-) But raccoons are cool to watch , and bigger than I thought too.

----------


## Dundee

@kiwishooter you don't need a ghillie suit. :Have A Nice Day:  I have been using whisper

And .22 lr is zeroed in at 70 yrds
Shot 3 today between farms up too 100yards.
Then went out to my sisters place and shot 6 maggies from 10 shots. Their deck and yard is covered in magpie shit as they have no firearms.
Talley for this month.32

----------


## kiwishoota

Geez Dundee nice going :Cool: Used to be a couple of big mobs around here but the .22 and cci subs have taken 95% of the buggers out. I walk outside now and hear a alarm squark and they are gone :Grin:  Usally go into a big area of pines which you really cant get a bead on them. Just picked up a .17 hmr with heavy barrel and once i work out a good zero I can go for the longer shots. Thinking a suppressor will be needed though due to the loud crack it makes.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

I have mine about an inch high at 75 yds. For the small stuff you just aim a touch low inside that but for anything bigger I hold at the Base of the neck out to about 130 and it falls over.

----------


## smidey

> Geez Dundee nice goingUsed to be a couple of big mobs around here but the .22 and cci subs have taken 95% of the buggers out. I walk outside now and hear a alarm squark and they are gone Usally go into a big area of pines which you really cant get a bead on them. Just picked up a .17 hmr with heavy barrel and once i work out a good zero I can go for the longer shots. Thinking a suppressor will be needed though due to the loud crack it makes.


I've been smashing them with my hmr and its very effective. I usually get them in the gum tree but after a bang from the hmr they move to the pines a little further away but due to the elevation I can still aim straight at them so usually get two ever time the mob comes in. Oddly they aren't coming here much anymore, they aren't to stupid


Sent from my workbench

----------


## smidey

The hmr really does some damage


Sent from my workbench

----------


## kiwishoota

Hope to get at then again this weekend, weather gods permitting. Zeroed it in at 100 meters, so good to go.

----------


## scottrods

I shot 49 of these evil, overstaying, overeating Australians at the weekend.

----------


## Survy

> I shot 49 of these evil, overstaying, overeating Australians at the weekend. 
> Attachment 40223


Was any of them rolf harris ?

----------


## scottrods

> Was any of them rolf harris ?


nah but that gay one above I called Quade and smacked him with my All Black rifle  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

I've done my bit on the over stayers to, 34 magpies for the month and only 5 were trapped.

----------


## Dundee

Here is the proof of the August 2015 magpie cull
Packhorse asked me to look up an old diary at the end of August of 2005

On average I cull 1000 a year,trapping and shooting.
Tonight I went out to my sisters place and dropped three at 76yrd,took my range finder @Gibo  :Grin: 

The youngest got one with the slugunnator :Have A Nice Day: 
This is one I dropped at 76yrd

Sean is going for a sleep over with the slug gun as they have shit loads in that hedge and the 7 acre section is covererd in shit.
Their deck and driveway is splatted with shit.  I have shot 11 there and Sean will take the traps on the weekend.

----------


## time out

Looks like your pest destruction is very complex Dundee - magpies, hares, rabbits, possums etc - maybe you need a spread sheet in combination with your notebook 
Makes life a lot more simple - graphs etc  :36 1 5:

----------


## 6x47

If you're gonna do obsessed, do it thoroughly I say

----------


## Maca49

> Looks like your pest destruction is very complex Dundee - magpies, hares, rabbits, possums etc - maybe you need a spread sheet in combination with your notebook 
> Makes life a lot more simple - graphs etc


He needs a PIE chart :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

PT wagged maths this morning to go to Woodville and sell these pelts.

----------


## R93

Are they green Dundee?
What's a good one go for green or dried?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

They were shitty green skins,the young fella had just learnt too skin them.21 pelts for $105 almost the same as plucking.

I'll ask him when he gets in.

----------


## veitnamcam

Give that tractor a clean and some harrows to pull.

----------


## Dundee

> Are they green Dundee?
> What's a good one go for green or dried?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


$16 for a good skin green or dried didn't seem to matter the fulla told him.These were last years summer pelts.

----------


## Dundee

> Give that tractor a clean and some harrows to pull.


1946 ferguson take it away VC

----------


## veitnamcam

> 1946 ferguson take it away VC


I think my uncle breeds them 
Good ol tractors tho.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## kiwishoota

Father in law uses his on a daily basis, same year as that one I think.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## smidey

My old man bought one to run our fire wood saw. Put new points, leads, rad hoses and it runs like a dream. Starts straight away to, top little tractor

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Maca49

12 bunnies some good shooting, met @Timay at the Taupo range this am, the boy can shoot! Good to meet nice guys off here the 22 mags for the block, not me, the HMR was on song after the tune up at the range, the 6.5 is still nice to shoot!

----------


## viper

Well I didn't take a photo but we have had a wild cat trying to get to one of our domestic cats. The prick was bloody cunning and determined .
Being playing "cat and mouse " with him for a week with me being the Cat.
Got the furry fucker last night, 50mtrs right between the eyes with a CCI sub...................most satisfying.

I love shooting rabbits but there's something about bowling over a wild cat that is just brilliant.
Springs here and looks like it's going to be a good summer for varminting, even brought a new Savage 17HMR in anticipation.

----------


## oraki

A pair of maggies thought they had the better of me by staying out of range of the 22. They thunk wrong. 2 shots with savage 223 and they thunk no more. The only thunking was lead hitting them. Love that sound
By the trough, can't really see them but just under 200

----------


## Dundee

4 maggies, 1 trapped,58 yard,72yard and 145yard.

----------


## BRADS

> 4 maggies, 1 trapped,58 yard,72yard and 145yard.


Right people take 30yards of all these ranges me and @Toby learnt the bomber man can't do ranges, his 200yrd range is actually 170 :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

All depends on how long ya legs are. Probably is 200 for some of us vertically challenged. Following my mate other day, and he was only taking 4 steps to my 5. No wonder I was fecked when we got there and he was fine

----------


## Dundee

> Right people take 30yards of all these ranges me and @Toby learnt the bomber man can't do ranges, his 200yrd range is actually 170
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My 600 redfield raider rangefinder is more accurate than yours or Tobys urge too fuck each other. :Psmiley:

----------


## BRADS

Bro your redfield is obvisiuoly broken. There was 30 yards variation

----------


## smidey

I smashed another magpie this Arvo with the unsurpressed hmr and our toddler didn't even wake up so I wasn't in the shit with the cook either. Winning

Sent from my workbench

----------


## time out

Hey Dundee - picked up another one today near your one - hope my wife doesnt find the tail in her freezer  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## StrikerNZ

No more lamb eyeballs for you..

----------


## Dundee

Puss  puss got the bastard :Grin:

----------


## Scouser

> Puss  puss got the bastardAttachment 40590Attachment 40591


Nice one Dunners....make a nice hat...hint, hint.... :ORLY:

----------


## Survy

Thanks for the pictures Dundee, look at that skulking thing, sorry I could only like your post once.....

Oh to find a decent cat trap cage, those shit cheap ones on tardme that fold down, ffs...then you got the really nice looking built like a brick shit house ones one guy makes That looks like it can hold a lion, but I can't part with the $$ tag...

----------


## BRADS

This cat thought it would try and out run the 17hmr

----------


## tiroatedson

> This cat thought it would try and out run the 17hmr
> Attachment 40637


Thought you didn't like the HMR Brads.....or have I got it wrong....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Thought you didn't like the HMR Brads.....or have I got it wrong
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well the cat sure as shit didn't like it, as for me ask me a month jury is still out😀

----------


## tiroatedson

> Well the cat sure as shit didn't like it, as for me ask me a month jury is still out


I don't think any small ,furry ,feathered animal likes a hmr Brads......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

> Well the cat sure as shit didn't like it, as for me ask me a month jury is still out


Glad you've joined the club! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

On the way to the river tonight I stopped to open a gate and a hare took off. Dropped the fishing rod and grabbed the rifle off the gunrack from the quad buy this time the hare was running away at warp speed. Chambered a round and let rip. 100 yards I'm guessing.

I shot with the .22 from the track next too the tank,will range it to tomorrow :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Chambered a round and let rip. 100 yards I'm guessing.
> 
> Attachment 40695


Looks like you got him in the BUTTOCKS  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Hard to get a head shot when they running away :Grin:  Don't think she had her period :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## tiroatedson

You're supposed to say'i flicked my fly rod out n caught on a no 2 silly jack nymph.....';-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## smidey

I dub the.... Forest

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dundee

What range do you fullas reckon? @Toby and @BRADS will be out by 30 yards :Grin:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> On the way to the river tonight I stopped to open a gate and a hare took off. Dropped the fishing rod and grabbed the rifle off the gunrack from the quad buy this time the hare was running away at warp speed. Chambered a round and let rip. 100 yards I'm guessing.
> Attachment 40695
> I shot with the .22 from the track next too the tank,will range it to tomorrow
> Attachment 40696


73yrds

----------


## BRADS

Using your range finder will prove nothing, I'm going with 7mmsaum

----------


## Dundee

9lber

----------


## tiroatedson

That's a good sized hare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

91yards

----------


## Marty Henry

Well fed hare! No wonder dairy farmers kids do well in hunting comps must be something in the grass or perhaps it's just having grass

----------


## Dundee

> Well fed hare! No wonder dairy farmers kids do well in hunting comps must be something in the grass or perhaps it's just having grass


Got sweet f all grass here it was shot on a graziers property but yes he has heaps of grass.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Took the young fella for a walk as he was not feeling too well. Thought some sunshine would do him good... A couple of the locals weren't that happy to see him.

----------


## Dundee

The shot I took at the hare was 127 yards with the .22 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

So around 90

----------


## MSL

Or 91

----------


## smidey

> Took the young fella for a walk as he was not feeling too well. Thought some sunshine would do him good... A couple of the locals weren't that happy to see him.


Two of my favourite pests to target, they look soooo good through a scope haha 

Sent from my workbench

----------


## cambo

Took my son out for a bit of spotlighting on a workmates dads station. Had his younger brother come out as well.
Had a good night. Lots of hares being stupid as they're coming into their breeding cycle. Fewer bunnies, but what we saw and got were young and small.
Ran out of 22 ammo so called it off at 11pm. Plus young fellas were getting tired. We had them opening gates and collecting the hares and bunnies.
Saw some pigs too, but they were too far away.
Don't know how many we got but the Hilux tray had not much more room in it. 
Kept a few for our pets and the others were going to dog food.

----------


## Friwi

It is a shame you don't cook some for yourself.

----------


## cambo

I would and have done before, but the Mrs wouldn't go for it. So pet food it is.

----------


## Dundee

23 magpies so far this month.
The fullas at the other pub have seen these photos so Shut up!

Shot with .22 lr stirling


It is above the 2004 flood line above from post.

What range you fullas reckon?This is zoomed in a bit :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

60 yards bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> 60 yards bro 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah :Wink:

----------


## geezejonesy

I was thinkin  more like 35 yrds @BRADS  @Dundee cant judge ranges for shit :p

----------


## 7mmsaum

155yrds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> I was thinkin  more like 35 yrds @BRADS  @Dundee cant judge ranges for shit :p


Fuck up you big Naki lad

----------


## geezejonesy

is that all you got ya mighty midget beaitch....

----------


## BRADS

> I was thinkin  more like 35 yrds @BRADS  @Dundee cant judge ranges for shit :p


This I no, and his range finder is very optimistic but he won't listen


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

105 it was two yards to the right of the xhair :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## time out

Found the Pub - but no one over there Dundee - have they run out of Tui :Beer:

----------


## Dundee

Half the clowns drink Waikato time out and Rushy goes to bed early. :Grin: 

Last nights hare on dark


I think their curfew is up as they have all been boozing at the sika show. :Wink:

----------


## StrikerNZ

49 roos tonight, just got in 30 mins ago, so lots of stumbling around hillsides in the dark.  :Thumbsup:  Good fun, but now to pay the pain tax.  :O O:

----------


## smidey

First rabbit of daylight saving just now. Was changing a shittty nappy, happened to look out the window to see a rabbit running across the paddock. Fresh nappy on, hmr out and loaded and bang, fresh dinner for the border collie.
Living in the country rocks  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dundee

Last day of September and only shot 24 magpies. :Have A Nice Day:  Traps haven't been used this month as they are elsewhere after feral cats.

----------


## BRADS

All over 100 yards mate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

One was 170 :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

Shit close range!

----------


## Tahr

> Last day of September and only shot 24 magpies. Traps haven't been used this month as they are elsewhere after feral cats.
> Attachment 41059


Are you noticing a reduction in their numbers because of the culling?

----------


## Dundee

> Are you noticing a reduction in their numbers because of the culling?


Not at all Tahr. I reckon there is a mob of 50 on the way to the run off. It seems that if I take out 20/30 a month more move in to the territory and it is not a big area.

Found an old diary from 2010 and I shot nearly 1000 that year.

----------


## kiwishoota

Got one of these annoying squarkers today.

----------


## Maca49

Went to the Taupo range today and sighted in my new CZ 17 Hornet, sighted it 1"high at 100 metres, which is spot on at 200 and 6" low at 300. Shot a rabbit at 268 metres, my longest ever, another at 235 and a couple at 170, man awesome, expensive to run but now I can start reloading so cheap as chips. rib cage removed at 100 metres268 metres235 metresshooting zonenailed this hare with 17 hmr17 hmr, total 13 rabbits, two magpies and the hare :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

@Happy your question answered! :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

Sounds like you got a long range .22

----------


## Maca49

Nope just your range finder!

----------


## Tommy

Holy shit that makes a mess!

----------


## kiwishoota

Cripes  :Zomg:  Just in the process of sending my .17 hmr to be threaded for my suppressor, cant wait to test it out but think I will be head shooting the bunnies as I like them in a casserole. :Grin:

----------


## southernman

Nice to see another .17 hornet in action, fun little cal.
 Cheap to load, and big on performance, VV120, or Accurate 1680 powder if you can get them in NZ, 
 Head shots, for eaters, no mistaking a hit the thawk is very noticeable.

----------


## Maca49

The hornet at 3600 fps you see the hit thru the scope, then get the impressive wop. It's a step up on the 17 hmr but at $36.00 per 25 rounds you need to reload, Hornady 17 hmr is $23.00 per 50, well that was what I paid at the Sika show. The 17 hmr is a very nice cal as well. So carry the hornet on my back and Carry the hmr. But once I get enough brass and reload that may change. Now I need a good set of binos, makes it a completely different "sport" :Grin:

----------


## southernman

Yea,  reloading is the way to go, cheep as chips then, I can reload for the same as my HMR costs, so far got over 7-8 loads on brass, I will have my hornet get back in NZ in November, and be a man of leasire,  until I get a call back to go to work, suspect Jan. save your brass, the little hornet sure open's up the effective range, over the rimfires, and no recoil allows, spotting shots, small bunnies, tend to  go air borne.
 Just had a look didn't find any VV120 powder in NZ, guess, its going to be back to 4227 or adi 2007.

----------


## Maca49

I'll PM what powder etc I have tonight when I get home thanks

----------


## time out

Wow - that damage is impressive Maca
What sort of noise do they make with a can Guys - hmr and hornet - compared to .22
Are the projectiles dangerous if you miss - or do they disintegrate 
I am about to change the Unique for something - was looking for a better trigger and like the Ruger 10/22 - but it is also real heavy - but a trigger conversion is available at 2.5lbs

----------


## SlimySquirrel

HMR is pretty quiet with a can. I just use the brave heart from Gun City and it's pretty good really. 
Gotta love the little .17 calibre rounds. My CZ hm2 was a favourite until the ammo became hard to find. Was super accurate withe the Eley stuff but it dried up. Gotta say that the Marlin 917v Doc Watson found for me is silly accurate and hits really hard out to 150.

----------


## Maca49

> Wow - that damage is impressive Maca
> What sort of noise do they make with a can Guys - hmr and hornet - compared to .22
> Are the projectiles dangerous if you miss - or do they disintegrate 
> I am about to change the Unique for something - was looking for a better trigger and like the Ruger 10/22 - but it is also real heavy - but a trigger conversion is available at 2.5lbs


Give me a PM and you can have a shoot with mine, I'm in Bethlehem. You'll forget your .22. The projectiles destroy themselves, safer than a bouncing .22.

----------


## smidey

> HMR is pretty quiet with a can. I just use the brave heart from Gun City and it's pretty good really. 
> Gotta love the little .17 calibre rounds. My CZ hm2 was a favourite until the ammo became hard to find. Was super accurate withe the Eley stuff but it dried up. Gotta say that the Marlin 917v Doc Watson found for me is silly accurate and hits really hard out to 150.


If you've ever fired a 22 magnum they are very similar. The hmr is devastating on small game  plenty of video evidence on YouTube. I dropped a adult turkey on the spot at around 180 this week. If you want to harvest the meat head shot is important, the pill scatters pieces on impact

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dundee

First magpie for the month.Dumb bastard landed on a post while I was taking milk up to the calves.

----------


## Tommy

@Dundee you should make a head dress to go with the totem poles

----------


## Sideshow

Has any one tried to make one of these ladder traps for magpies in NZ https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=la...w=1024&bih=672
Not as much fun as shooting but if you shoot a 1000 a month then maybe worth a go.
Going to try one here for crows. 
The tip I got from a local game keeper was clean them out at night. That way they birds on the out side don't relate you with there missing mates.  Also move it around.

----------


## Dundee

> Has any one tried to make one of these ladder traps for magpies in NZ https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=la...w=1024&bih=672
> Not as much fun as shooting but if you shoot a 1000 a month then maybe worth a go.
> Going to try one here for crows. 
> The tip I got from a local game keeper was clean them out at night. That way they birds on the out side don't relate you with there missing mates.  Also move it around.


My trap is a simple design and works well. Even the cage trap works good when it is not in use for pussy and possy :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> @Dundee you should make a head dress to go with the totem poles


Some maori chick is making me a featherered cloak :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## BRADS

> My trap is a simple design and works well. Even the cage trap works good when it is not in use for pussy and possy


You can even catch Hawks in it a bro🏻


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Really :ORLY:

----------


## Gibo

I see red i see red i see re ed!

----------


## BRADS

> I see red i see red i see re ed!


Fuckn lol just spat my coffee out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

Little Sako hmr doing the business 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kotuku

same expression on the bird dials as a pommy rugby player :Thumbsup:  :ORLY:  :Wtfsmilie:  :XD: .as for the pups "c'mon tightarse ya not gonnas expect me to eat that  shit are ya??

----------


## Dundee

Shot a hare from here with .22

It can stay there cause I'm not going swimming. :Grin: 

Next one wasn't so bright either, just sat there while I was spraying thistles.

Didn't have too look through the scope,point and bang :Yuush:

----------


## Gibo

Must be at least 400 yards across to there bro  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> Must be at least 400 yards across to there bro


Have to be aye :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Have to be aye


Yip, maybe more with your little legs  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

It was only a stones throw away :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

> Little Sako hmr doing the business 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give you $500 for the rifle you can keep the scope :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

> Shot a hare from here with .22
> Attachment 41209
> It can stay there cause I'm not going swimming.
> Attachment 41210
> Next one wasn't so bright either, just sat there while I was spraying thistles.
> Attachment 41211
> Didn't have too look through the scope,point and bang
> Attachment 41212


Can't believe all the blood in the first photo, period! :ORLY:

----------


## grunzter

My son Troy's first Magpie & Pukeko...
My elder son who is 11 also got a Magpie but we only found its insides and some feathers...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## grunzter

...Hi Forum Mod's, I understand the pic on the right is a no-no, which I did not know. If you could remove it or the post please...

The Farmers place we were staying hates them, hence the reason its "asleep"...

----------


## BRADS

@Toby and I ran into some we thought they were Takahe so did some culling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## StrikerNZ

10 roos and a couple of fallow along with a big walk this morning.. First roo ever for one of the visitors  :Cool: 

Now off the hill for a pie and a beer, then to nap away the heat of the afternoon before another trip up there this evening.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Bit of DD long range last nite. 230 metresshooting up into the sunshine on the hillmaggie destroyedfat cat at about 250rabbit skid markdesert rod views heading to see Toby, with Rushy this ammet Brads and spent the day with Toby and family.

----------


## scottrods

three bunnies on thursday night and a hare tonight.

----------


## StrikerNZ

> 10 roos and a couple of fallow along with a big walk this morning.. First roo ever for one of the visitors 
> 
> Now off the hill for a pie and a beer, then to nap away the heat of the afternoon before another trip up there this evening.


45 tonight, good shooting all around. My body is destroyed.. and I'm still meant to be hunting tomorrow morning (thankfully a gentle trip) and evening.. (gonna hurt)

It goes against advice to be battling this illness like this, giving everything I can as frequently as I can survive it, instead of fulltime intensive resting, but I feel like I've been seeing a few good signs..

----------


## ChrisF

Maca , 

Whats the calibre of your CZ527 ?

Yesterday , 2x Magpies at 141 yds , day before 2x Magpies at 181yds , 22 Hornet CZ527 .

Later  Chris

----------


## Maca49

17 hornet 3600 fps out of the barrel

----------


## Taff

Two rabbits, today with the 270, with Norma 110 v max not worth taking home :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Two rabbits, today with the 270, with Norma 110 v max not worth taking home


That would explain the lack of picture :Grin:

----------


## Gapped axe

pity. I would of joined you 2. wid Tobes

----------


## StrikerNZ

Managed just 2 roos this morning, as the norwest was already blowing and it was way too hot even by 7:00.. 0.0

Then went for a walk tonight, covered plenty of ground and tallied 33 roos, to total 90 for the weekend.  :Cool: 

Now everything hurts. Time for food, shower+beer, bed.

----------


## Dundee

Another one bites the dust.

----------


## Gibo

> Another one bites the dust.
> Attachment 41388


So if you were to range that where it is right now, what would you get? 50 yards?

----------


## BRADS

The old windmill strikes again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

It is about 200 yard from here because its in the dog tucker freezer up at the shed. :Yuush:

----------


## smidey

first possum in ages. young female with a pinkie so i'm clipping two for that one

----------


## matto1234

You dont happen to be interested in tropical fish do you smidey? (Sorry for the threadjack)

----------


## smidey

> You dont happen to be interested in tropical fish do you smidey? (Sorry for the threadjack)


Might have a seven footer in my office  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my workbench

----------


## matto1234

Good to hear you are still in the game, the last possum i shot was about 2 months ago and was carrying a long legged rat around. Do they breed all year round?

----------


## smidey

> Good to hear you are still in the game, the last possum i shot was about 2 months ago and was carrying a long legged rat around. Do they breed all year round?


the tropheus fund a lot of toys so be silly to move them on  :Have A Nice Day: 
possums breed twice a year here in NZ as far as i know, plenty of good food. Only once in aussie.

----------


## tararua

He's a big bastard.

----------


## time out

Wow - that is a big fucker Tararua - great to have him out of the system - great to see the old possum trap will trip with his weight  :36 1 5: 
Can you post it on - http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...control-22269/ - just to show what the possum trap can do to a rat

----------


## gsp follower

> Attachment 41405
> 
> He's a big bastard.


i hate those horrible bastards yours looks well fed damn his gnawy teeth and piggy eyes. :Psychotic:

----------


## gadgetman

> So if you were to range that where it is right now, what would you get? 50 yards?


Wouldn't that be more like 600mm from Dundee eye to rear foot?

----------


## Dundee

Fuck i missed a magpie at 130yrd :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## BRADS

> Fuck i missed a magpie at 130yrd
> Attachment 41442


It's only 30yrds to that tree mate  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

yip :Wink:

----------


## grunzter

...I had my first go at chasing magpies last week with my kids, we all got one, but had no idea how elusive they little buggers are.
Still had a bunch of fun, only 3 dead and one with less feathers...

----------


## Dundee

My rangefinder has just been checked by neckshot against a leupold and leicha and exactly the same distances came up as mine :Psmiley:  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ChrisF

A very messy close range kill on a magpie at 39yds for the 22 hornet , and 3x goats at 522m with the 308

----------


## Maca49

> My rangefinder has just been checked by neckshot against a leupold and leicha and exactly the same distances came up as mine


So neck shots is buggered as well? :O O:

----------


## BRADS

> My rangefinder has just been checked by neckshot against a leupold and leicha and exactly the same distances came up as mine


What's a Leicha? A type of windmill?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Or a Dutch Oven? :O O:

----------


## scottrods

8 on Friday night. 5 for the 22 at close range coming out from an old building, 3 for the HMR at 120m in the lucerne. 
Found these six and cut them up for the farmer's dogs and my plate.
Marinaded the younger ones back legs and backsteaks in a satay sauce. Made into skewers and served with salad, poppadoms & dips.
farmer happy. Wife and kids very happy.

----------


## craigc

220 yards with the .284

Bit of a horse.

----------


## MSL

.284 savage rascal

----------


## time out

What a monster - looks like he was well fed  :Thumbsup:

----------


## rossi.45

blowing a bit these days on the coast,  8 -10mph last evening, still plenty of Hares around, 4 for the walk around the paddocks n saw a few more, hard to see the rascals when they're hunkered down in the longer grass. . .all good tho

----------


## P38

> 220 yards with the .284
> 
> Bit of a horse.



good shooting young fella. :Thumbsup: 

That'll make some awesome trout flies.

or a wicked Daniel Boon style coon skin cap.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Just sighted in a mates .243 with 100gr Federal when these little critters popped up at 146m.

The ear was found 15m away from the body.

Fair to say the new Tikka shoots good and he is bloody happy.

----------


## Sidelock

What would you say is the best way to pick off 1-2 magpies and still have them look pretty enough for a nice taxidermy?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Scouser

> What would you say is the best way to pick off 1-2 magpies and still have them look pretty enough for a nice taxidermy?


Zyklon B..... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> What would you say is the best way to pick off 1-2 magpies and still have them look pretty enough for a nice taxidermy?


Could think of better things to mount :Grin:

----------


## Sidelock

> Could think of better things to mount


That may be, but Im quite sure noone back home has seen one before so Id like to bring one back when I leave.  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Where you from Sidelock?

----------


## 300CALMAN

OK it's a photo of a bags of meat but well better than no photo or a photo of a paddock (just)!

Shot them on dark and forgot the freaking phone :X X: 
That was the first two little goatees of spring! and will be curry soon.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Attachment 41549
> 
> Just sighted in a mates .243 with 100gr Federal when these little critters popped up at 146m.
> 
> The ear was found 15m away from the body.
> 
> Fair to say the new Tikka shoots good and he is bloody happy.


Nice shot!
Nice scope! is that the 2.5-10x50? Puts a LOT of other big brand scopes to shame.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

> Nice shot!
> Nice scope! is that the 2.5-10x50? Puts a LOT of other big brand scopes to shame.


4-15X50 Monarch 3 

really nice man... hard to beat for $680 NZD!!

----------


## Sidelock

> Where you from Sidelock?


The land of blonde girls, ABBA, IKEA, Nobel Prizes and Absolut Vodka.  :Wink: 

Decided to get a job in NZ mainly for the opportunity of hunting animals Ive never seen before.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Aaaah Iceland. ... nice place....  :ORLY:

----------


## tiroatedson

> Aaaah Iceland. ... nice place....


???? Sweden more so...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Hahaha.... thought it would take longer!

----------


## tiroatedson

> Hahaha.... thought it would take longer!


:-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## madmaori

> The land of blonde girls, ABBA, IKEA, Nobel Prizes and Absolut Vodka. 
> 
> Decided to get a job in NZ mainly for the opportunity of hunting animals Ive never seen before.


I call bullshit.....unless you have photos of hot topless blonde girls hammered off their tits while downing said vodka then im not believing you  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sidelock

> I call bullshit.....unless you have photos of hot topless blonde girls hammered off their tits while downing said vodka then im not believing you


Why would I take a photo every time that happens?

Would be like you snapping a pic every time you spot a rabbit or a possum.  :Wink:

----------


## madmaori

> Why would I take a photo every time that happens?
> 
> Would be like you snapping a pic every time you spot a rabbit or a possum.


Doesn't everyone do that?

----------


## Gibo

> Doesn't everyone do that?


Just the midget  :Grin:

----------


## time out

Another one down - thats five in last three months - where do they come from  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Rushy

> Another one down - that’s five in last three months - where do they come from


Good work

----------


## Pengy

The possums up this way are not fans of the Maxtoch M24 sniper  :Thumbsup:

----------


## matto1234

30 odd rabbits down tonight , came across a black one which i hadnt seen before

----------


## tiroatedson

> 30 odd rabbits down tonight , came across a black one which i hadnt seen before


Photos are good ......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> The possums up this way are not fans of the Maxtoch M24 sniper


Why?  Is the light a bit bright for their eyes?

----------


## Sidelock

Got my first NZ magpie!  :Have A Nice Day: 

Shot plenty of the european ones.

----------


## Rushy

> Got my first NZ magpie! 
> 
> Shot plenty of the european ones.
> 
> Attachment 41710


Long may that continue.  Dundee is the Magpie killer from hell.

----------


## Sidelock

> Long may that continue.  Dundee is the Magpie killer from hell.


Dundee should post a "magpie killing for dummies".  :Have A Nice Day:  they are not like the eurpean ones at all.

----------


## Dundee

I knock over a few :Grin:

----------


## Sidelock

> I knock over a fewAttachment 41712


So when are you heading out?  :Wink:

----------


## tiroatedson

> So when are you heading out?


He's at them all the time is our godfather master magpie fucker that is the Dundee.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Have the rifle with me all day sidelock :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sidelock

> Have the rifle with me all day sidelock


Sadly my boss knows I would get nothing done if I had the rifle with me.  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Another walk with the 17 HMR and the 17 Hornet, 23 rabbits, 1 hare and a cheeky magpie!
Carried the HMR and the Hornet on my back, ranges from 50 metres to 250metres missed two at 300 metres, need to learn about dialling up and send some time on the range to get some time on the rifle in controlled circumstances, but man it's nice to use, that DPT suppressor is grouse! :Thumbsup:

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Shit the bed.... that hornet rips em up!!!

----------


## Maca49

> Shit the bed.... that hornet rips em up!!!


I spent $40.00 shooting rabbits today aaaarrrrggggghhhh
Reloading starts next week I hope!

----------


## Rushy

You really get off on that stuff Maca don't you?

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Hahaha... yeah man. Get to it!! Just bought a .243 and that expensive to "plink" with too... gotta get reloading some 87gr Vmax and hope it loves em! !

----------


## smidey

Nice shooting. Since I got my hmr the 22 spends a lot less time out of the cupboard

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Maca49

> You really get off on that stuff Maca don't you?


Gotta say it changed rabbit shooting for me. Have to be much more precise with my shooting and just adding much more to my sport with reloading, having capable gear, and spending time scoping the hills for long range targets, I never done this before 150 metres was a long shot, most taken at under 100 metres, today 50% of those shots were over 150 metres! Moving gong shooting :Thumbsup: and the farmers a really happy Chappy  :Cool:

----------


## Sidelock

Got another magpie today, female this time.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Flincher

two magpies with my 308. you can really hear the rounds hit with a suppressed rifle

----------


## Dundee

geeze you are a messy bugger @Maca49 you need to borrow my .22 :Grin:

----------


## StrikerNZ

> geeze you are a messy bugger @Maca49 you need to borrow my .22


Can't you just shoot his rabbits from where you are with it?

----------


## southernman

> Shit the bed.... that hornet rips em up!!!


 I have a .17 hornet and its a bomb for small game, the .17 fireball, takes it to another level, and extends the range about 75m over the Hornet, 
 After getting a couple baby center fires, I can see now, how come the yanks, get into varminting so much, love the small sub cals, spotting your hits, in the scope is cool.

----------


## southernman

> I spent $40.00 shooting rabbits today aaaarrrrggggghhhh
> Reloading starts next week I hope!


 is that the price for a box, of .17 hornet, 
 What powder have you got for your hornet,

----------


## Maca49

Yep $39.00 per 25 just got some 2207 I think, should be able to reload this week .39 cents for projectile and powder and primer so awesome, got 100 cases to reload. How did you neck down .22 hornet cases?

----------


## time out

Jeeze Macca - my Lab would scoff that stuff like it was his breakfast - you need to start head shooting them  :Omg:

----------


## southernman

> Yep $39.00 per 25 just got some 2207 I think, should be able to reload this week .39 cents for projectile and powder and primer so awesome, got 100 cases to reload. How did you neck down .22 hornet cases?


I had to run them threw, the seater die, then the full length die, bit of imperial sizing wax, but found, that with out annealling they split, this was with PP cases, these are very close to capacity with the hornardy, 
 If you have not found it, Saubier, has a stickey on .17 hornet case forming from .22 hornet. 
 I have three or four boxes of New Hornardy brass, if you want one, $40.
 2207 is equlivant to H4198, I gave up as the stuff I had,  was to big stick size, and kept blocking case mouth. 2205 = H4227, 9.5-10gr with a pistol primer, 20 v-max worked good, be care full as 1/2 gr is 5-6% of case capacity and can reach max pressure  real quick. :Omg: 
 I will have my Varmint Cz back in NZ and dies on the 10th November, have two extra mags on order, going to shave the block on one, and see if I can get closer to the lands, not that I need too. As five shot groups, less that 1/2" last time out with 10gr 4227 and rem 6.5 primer and 20gr v-max, to mag length. 
Both my Cz hornets seen to run accurate,  with every powder, I have tried, still like N120 the best, but haven't seen any in NZ.
 Yea, got to reload at that price, mind you HMR and .22 mag are pretty steep now too.

----------


## screamO

relocated a few of these on Friday, not one sting

----------


## Dundee

Bugger that

----------


## Rushy

Cardboard box and a quick shake Dundee.  Give it a go man but for fuck sake don't leave the queen behind.

----------


## veitnamcam

> relocated a few of these on Friday, not one sting
> Attachment 41746


Fark thats cool!  I have never seen a hive/swarm like that in Nelson before!

----------


## Rushy

> Fark thats cool!  I have never seen a hive/swarm like that in Nelson before!


It will happen down there VC.  When the queen gets a hankering to move, the rest can't help themselves but follow.

----------


## Shearer

> Fark thats cool!  I have never seen a hive/swarm like that in Nelson before!


What about wasps????

----------


## Dundee

Fuck the wasps :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> What about wasps????


Na they are usually underground or in a tree trunk so cant see the hive.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## ChrisF

A messy short range kill , at 39yds , it hit so hard that not only did feathers fly , but it was kicked up 2 feet into the air , it has virtually vapourised the chest cavity , I suppose a 40gr  vmax at 3000fps will do that .

This was last week , today 2x magpies at 176yds .

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Jeeeeeeeezus.... that thing... 

I managed to nail these pesky little bastards. They were sitting in the paddock.... couldn't tell if they were eating the grass or rooting up but we smashed em all in quick succession with the Hummer, 243 and the .223

----------


## Rushy

They are carnivorous so wouldn't have been eating get your grass.

----------


## Dundee

One takes the .22  in the head while shutting cows away. :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Point blank range then Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Na about 30 yard,stopped trapping for now.

----------


## Rushy

> Na about 30 yard,stopped trapping for now.


So how far is that in big people yards?  Brads?

----------


## Dundee

He's stuck in the hills getting a wet arse Rushy. I have a video I took today of some long range hares shot with the .22 but I might leave it to your imagination cause you might not see them with those old eyes.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> He's stuck in the hills getting a wet arse Rushy. I have a video I took today of some long range hares shot with the .22 but I might leave it to your imagination cause you might not see them with those old eyes.


So, there might be a long range shoot held at your place...........

.22 rimfire only


I can supply venison for the bbq


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

> They are  can ivorous so wouldn't have been eating get your grass.


That's probably what you meant

----------


## Dundee

The last one seen was hit and killed at this range with the .22

http://s1202.photobucket.com/user/fl...06868.mp4.html

----------


## smidey

nice one. may i suggest an hmr? 
shooting things at 100 with an hmr is roughly the same as shooting things at 30m with a 22 on the difficultly scale. Taking shots like that at 100+ with the 22 are roughly as difficult at say a 300m target if you catch my drift.

----------


## Dundee

I here you smidey but i'm not forking out for another rifle yet.

----------


## Dundee

The hare that was shot in the video was found here and shot from the top of that fence line.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Are you eating any of the small game Dundee ? 

They make excellent casseroles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## matto1234

For close to the same cost in ammo as a 223 why would you bother with a hmr?

----------


## 300CALMAN

12039767_1210162818999510_335671932952693562_n.jpg Photo by flour2 | Photobucket

 @Dundee nice to see you have other interests than just hunting and fishing.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> For close to the same cost in ammo as a 223 why would you bother with a hmr?


Because you want SOMETHING left over to eat.

----------


## matto1234

> Because you want SOMETHING left over to eat.


From the photos i have seen i might even say the hmrs make more of a mess!

----------


## 300CALMAN

Yeah 17hmr open up fast alright, but in my experience the 17 grain round only destroys the head/neck with a good shot even if front on. .223 tends to destroy everything in the flight path of the bullet. I.e a frontal shot results in rabbit fertiliser  :Sick:

----------


## Dundee

> 12039767_1210162818999510_335671932952693562_n.jpg Photo by flour2 | Photobucket
> 
>  @Dundee nice to see you have other interests than just hunting and fishing.


Did ya see the dog @300CALMAN ?

----------


## 300CALMAN

:Wtfsmilie: 

What dog  @Dundee ???

----------


## Dundee

> Are you eating any of the small game Dundee ? 
> 
> They make excellent casseroles 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The back legs will be roasted in the crock pot or oven. I am the provider not the cook :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 300CALMAN

:Grin:

----------


## Maca49

I think that's what he calls an old Tui Girl? :O O:

----------


## Dundee

picture 6887.mp4 Video by flour2 | Photobucket
I love pest destruction.

----------


## Dundee

Another two

----------


## Dundee

Back straps are going to be made into hare nuggets.

----------


## Rushy

That missus of yours is to good to you Dundee.  You eat like a king.

----------


## smidey

> For close to the same cost in ammo as a 223 why would you bother with a hmr?


Close?? I buy Hornady 223 at about $50 for 50, Hornady hmr is about $30 for 50. Kinda close I guess, if you're Andrew little discussing your current employment position

Sent from my workbench

----------


## smidey

> I here you smidey but i'm not forking out for another rifle yet.


Rifle is the cheap bit, ruger American is great and around $500. Just got to make sure you out enough scope on the top to make it useful

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Tommy

> Close?? I buy Hornady 223 at about $50 for 50, Hornady hmr is about $30 for 50.
> 
> Sent from my workbench


Unless you're reloading.

----------


## Flincher

Got one of the annoying  Aussies. 17 hmr is a neat little cartridge.

----------


## matto1234

i am reloading for around 50c a round but even so I would have thought the 223 would cover more bases for people for not much more in ammo cost

----------


## Flincher

I agree. The hmr is a tad better if you want to keep the noise down compared to a 223. Apart from that and recoil 223 hands down

----------


## smidey

> Unless you're reloading.


That's not comparing apples with apples  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Tommy

> That's not comparing apples with apples 
> 
> Sent from my workbench


Ahhh but reloading rimfires isn't much of an option, so yes it is.

----------


## smidey

> Ahhh but reloading rimfires isn't much of an option, so yes it is.


Well if you want to play dirty......
My hmr is way way cheaper to run than my 223 per shot because my mate gave me three boxes of ammo when he sold his so at the moment it costs nothing to run haha

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Taff

Magpies out of the window, while watching the match. :Grin:

----------


## oraki

Sorry to all my Aussie mates. 4 more years. To soon? Tough shit

----------


## time out

Desperate for some decent cat tucker so I found three bunnies - that stopped with a whistle - shooting at the centre while the quad motor was running is a bit messy - but the Lab tidied them up  :O O: 
Bloody knife was blunt Dundee - so I sorted out the back straps with a slasher - rabbit nuggets - nah - not this time  :36 7 5: 
Had some large pieces for a couple of cages, one DOC250 and three timms although the cats may be finished for now - five good pieces in the freezer for some DOC250s on Tuesday
Bloody rabbits are getting away on me and having a field day in the hay paddocks - hope he cuts it this week - then I will get the hmr sighted in

----------


## stub

13 magpies and this bugger at 180y with the 17hornet all from my garage window

----------


## EVILWAYZ

Not so lil pesties but pesties all the same took a father and son out first hunt since they got their licences ( and going through some work related stress) was a good arvo out

----------


## Rushy

Half a dozen fewer goats is a great stress reliever.

----------


## EVILWAYZ

> Half a dozen fewer goats is a great stress reliever.


That it is was an awesome afternoon out in the middle of no where fresh air and some big country were all stuffed buy the time we got back but wouldn't have had it any other way. took the backsteaks from them all and took the best head for the mates fence the pigs will finish the rest. gained permission to bomb up the block next door to we counted 25 in one mob over there so next time going to need more ammo  :Thumbsup:

----------


## repmech

few bunnys and turkeys from a week or so ago with the young fella.

----------


## Gibo

Looks like very good shooting on them bunnies  :Grin:

----------


## tirantious

this little bugger decided to be a thistle.shot this one and the next one from the comfort of my armchair hahha. the second one was a bad shot on my part and he made it into the treeline with no back wheels.so i got the pet dog out and she quite happily found it and chased it down for me .

----------


## SlimySquirrel

> Not so lil pesties but pesties all the same took a father and son out first hunt since they got their licences ( and going through some work related stress) was a good arvo out


Thats a cracking head on the Black Billy!

----------


## EVILWAYZ

Hes not bad was the first to drop on the day once he was down we just opened up on the rest have seen bigger on this property but he was the biggest on the day

----------


## seano

Caught this fella having a wash,in the little bit of rain were having at the moment ... 1 shot @73mtrs using CCI subs

----------


## Maca49

Nice crutch with a barrel! :Thumbsup:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Nice crutch with a barrel!


Tacticool crutch with AFG  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Needs a Toby C&B attached :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

> Caught this fella having a wash,in the little bit of rain were having at the moment ... 1 shot @73mtrs using CCI subs 
> Attachment 42090Attachment 42091


Good shot and some pricks will say Dundees metrics but i believe you :Thumbsup:

----------


## Marty Henry

> Caught this fella having a wash,in the little bit of rain were having at the moment ... 1 shot @73mtrs using CCI subs 
> Attachment 42090Attachment 42091


That's a whacking great silencer for a 22
What do you think of the format any good?

----------


## Marty Henry

Meant trimag bloody predictive text!

----------


## Rushy

> Nice crutch with a barrel!


That is not a very nice way to describe the lady Maca.  She may be a little overweight but come on man this is a public domain.

----------


## seano

> That's a whacking great silencer for a 22
> What do you think of the format any good?


The Tri-Mag is Great  :Thumbsup:

----------


## john m

Ive been off farm for 3 weeks and the rabbit population has exploded with no hunting pressure. I was also in need of some recoil therapy so took the .458 Win Mag out to explode a few of the new arrivals.

70 yds


50 yds


100 yds


I came back with 10 bits of rabbits for the 5 dogs which was much appreciated after 3 weeks of Tux.

----------


## southernman

You would think that the .458, would not blow them up, so much, and sail on threw, what soft point is that speer, I know the 9.3x62 with 270gr speer, are the same results on rabbits.
 that cannon, must make the ones, not being shot at, sit up with a WTF,  was that. run!

----------


## Marty Henry

Now I know the meaning of bring enough gun!

----------


## john m

Speer 350 gr at 2300

----------


## Rushy

Yep I think you got them John.

----------


## 6mm ackley

Fark I guess you didn't recover any projectile  :On Fire:

----------


## smidey

that is "over kill", as in "killed" and now "all over the place"

----------


## Maca49

The report back would be emphatic!! Like FARKING SPLAT!

----------


## john m

I,m sure if you had been outside you would have heard the shots Maca.

----------


## time out

Another Unique experience - she watched me walk 200m up the driveway - had to wait until she was out of line with a trough - missed first time - second was fatal - got heaps of trap bait now 
Just need that grass processed so I have some open paddocks for the hmr - owned it for a month and still haven't used it  :15 8 212:

----------


## Dundee

Shit you kill it then electrocute it to be sure :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

I'll give you $5.00 for that unused 17 HMR? :Thumbsup:

----------


## southernman

looks like a brno takedown, 510, but have not seen one with the short rod under the barrel.

----------


## Rushy

> Shit you kill it then electrocute it to be sure


It relaxes it totally Dundee.  Good work Time Out.

----------


## Marty Henry

> looks like a brno takedown, 510, but have not seen one with the short rod under the barrel.


Tis a Unique x51 made by armes de Pyrenees at st Etienne thats the cocking plunger under the barrel probably over 30 years old and obviously well looked after.

----------


## Maca49

Yep but im interested in his unused 17HMR! for $5.00

----------


## time out

Dead right Marty - I bought it in about 67 - she is still mint - I used to have one of your Gevarms too - but sold it after it started to go auto - brmmmmmmmmm  :Omg: 
Promised my wife that I would sell it when I bought the hmr - not sure that I will though - starting to like it again - bloody trigger is heavy though 
No electrics on at present - 5ha of haylage ready to go - take two cuts - waiting for some dairy cross heifers for the hill sides

----------


## Dundee

This wee one will live a bit longer,a bit small to blow its head off.

----------


## Rushy

> This wee one will live a bit longer,a bit small to blow its head off.
> Attachment 42191


Bloody hell Dundee, I never picked you for a bloody bunny hugger.  Just shoot the bugger.

----------


## Dundee

> Bloody hell Dundee, I never picked you for a bloody bunny hugger.  Just shoot the bugger.


I like a feed not a snack :Thumbsup:

----------


## erniec

Is this like the homekill guys do using battery electric fence units to bleed out and tenderise.


> Another Unique experience - she watched me walk 200m up the driveway - had to wait until she was out of line with a trough - missed first time - second was fatal - got heaps of trap bait now 
> Just need that grass processed so I have some open paddocks for the hmr - owned it for a month and still haven't used it

----------


## Sideshow

> Another Unique experience - she watched me walk 200m up the driveway - had to wait until she was out of line with a trough - missed first time - second was fatal - got heaps of trap bait now 
> Just need that grass processed so I have some open paddocks for the hmr - owned it for a month and still haven't used it


Hell of a shot there to get him as he jumped the fence :Wink:

----------


## scottrods

five last night. coming out from under an old shed and digging up the veggies in owners lifestyle block. All about patience. Just sitting camo'd up and waiting. One at a time.

----------


## Maca49

Spent some time chronographing 17 hornet reloads and put some 17 HMR shit some of those(factory rim fire) 2910 FPS was the quickest. Then chased some rabbits with the HMR 24 rabbits and two plovers beaut weather reached 24 degrees here today nice day for a walk!

----------


## tiroatedson

Handy dandy bugs....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

On ya.

----------


## time out

Got some use out of the Unique again - didnt have to shoot the rat 
lots of fresh trap bait with the slasher

----------


## time out

> Spent some time chronographing 17 hornet reloads and put some 17 HMR shit some of those(factory rim fire) 2910 FPS was the quickest. Then chased some rabbits with the HMR 24 rabbits and two plovers beaut weather reached 24 degrees here today nice day for a walk!Attachment 42271


Fantastic Maca - 24 is a good day out  :36 1 5:

----------


## Maca49

Should be over with cricketers  :Thumbsup:

----------


## seano

I know how much @Dundee loves his Pussy  ....   I introduced myself to it on your behalf   :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> I know how much @Dundee loves his Pussy  ....   I introduced myself to it on your behalf   
> Attachment 42324


What make of range finder is that pussy catcher? @seano

----------


## 6x47

A hare my son shot yesterday with his F-TR rig. 499yds first shot



He nailed one rabbit at 347yds then its mate at 349yds 5 secs later. He was lucky to hit anything as he'd forgotten to bring his come-ups along. Luckily he knew the vel and had a good 300yd zero so the phone app did the rest,

----------


## Gapped axe

did he have his eyes open when he shot :Grin:

----------


## 6x47

Just another mint Hawkes Bay afternoon. 
Late afternoon sun is always overwhelming in your eyes  :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

@Dundee I got that black bunny on the way home.
Maybe the 338 lapua was a bit much?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

There is no such thing as overkill Brads.

----------


## Dundee

Well that fucked my plans of putting a tidy .22 pill in it :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## tiroatedson

> @Dundee I got that black bunny on the way home.
> Maybe the 338 lapua was a bit much?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What makes you think that......?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> What makes you think that......?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just that fact that it flew done the hill about 50yards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

And it almost outran the bullet. I think I can, I think I can.......Oh feck

----------


## mawzer308

Saw four deer on Sunday however, no chance for a shot. So instead settled for a few stinkies with the 9.3x62.

----------


## john m

My daughter just got back from a short walk.

----------


## Rushy

Good score.

----------


## Dundee

Had the cage trap set in the hayshed for about a month since I last seen a cat. Finally got the bugger. :Have A Nice Day: 

Flip him over and its Popeye :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Another one this morning.

----------


## Survy

@Dundee well done, i especially like the pop eye photo mahahahahahaha.....and I love the custom camo job you've done on your stock.

----------


## Dundee

> @Dundee well done, i especially like the pop eye photo mahahahahahaha.....and I love the custom camo job you've done on your stock.


It has done a lot of work that rifle,stock is buggered has a big crack right through it but still shoots sharp. :Thumbsup:

----------


## stub

Dundee your a pussy dominator

----------


## Dundee

I love pussy :Grin:

----------


## Flincher

Out of all the pests here i really like seeing all these dead cats. Man they really can decimate the birdlife

----------


## Pengy

I shot a bunny at about 60 yards this afternoon, using subs. I thought it was a bang-flop, but the bugger got up as I started towards it, and made it 6 feet to the gorse.
I let the dog out of the car, not knowing what to expect. Told her to find and she was in like Flynn. I heard her deal to it shortly before she came back to my call, covered in blood. 
Yeehaa ! She may make a hunting dog yet

----------


## stingray

There's plenty of hunt in that dog... She's just one that needs a bit of age and one one one with her handler... Keep up the good work she's a wee ripper!

----------


## Tombi

I use this thread to escape my daily grind in the city, far to nice a day to be stuck indoors, would much rather be out there talking the HMR for a walk  :Sad:

----------


## Tahr

> Another one this morning.Attachment 42478


Cow Cockie cammo on that rifle. It fits with all of the gold bullion Fonterra pay you in.  :Grin:

----------


## time out

> Another one this morning.Attachment 42478


Good that you have got a decent size mag on that shooter Dundee - bloody cats, hares and maggies don't stand a chance at your place
Fark - you are doing a fantastic job on those cats - should get you up here to help them with the cat problem - they have run out of dosh - costing them $180 per cat to sort them out - re-homing, de-sexing and finishing some off 
Likely similar problems all over - not much that I agree with Morgan on - but he has certainly raised awareness of the cat problem 
The thing that pisses me off is how the cats turn up on our place after a holiday weekend/period - carpark just up the road before the turnoff to the beach resort  :Pissed Off: 
Feral cat project runs out of funding - Bay of Plenty Times - Bay of Plenty Times News

----------


## Tommy

> Good that you have got a decent size mag on that shooter Dundee - bloody cats, hares and maggies don't stand a chance at your place
> Fark - you are doing a fantastic job on those cats - should get you up here to help them with the cat problem - they have run out of dosh - costing them $180 per cat to sort them out - re-homing, de-sexing and finishing some off 
> Likely similar problems all over - not much that I agree with Morgan on - but he has certainly raised awareness of the cat problem 
> The thing that pisses me off is how the cats turn up on our place after a holiday weekend/period - carpark just up the road before the turnoff to the beach resort 
> Feral cat project runs out of funding - Bay of Plenty Times - Bay of Plenty Times News


$110,000 for 1200 cats.... That could be sorted for under a hundred bucks if you know the trick

----------


## Maca49

Its hard for some people to be cruel to be kind :Sick:

----------


## matto1234

223 is good fun on the bunnys 100m approx

----------


## screamO

Not a bad morning, bacon and eggs and then this baby popped up and gave me enough time to get the gun and the rest is history.

----------


## Rushy

Good work.

----------


## screamO

I've just sorted a few other pests out for the night. Decided not to post pics for the greenies out there but they are still pests regardless of the season :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

I'm guessing the blue swamp hen? :Grin:

----------


## Marty Henry

> I'm guessing the blue swamp hen?


Or it could have been wearing a collar saying Mr friskie.

----------


## MSL



----------


## Rushy

Good work MSL

----------


## MSL



----------


## Maca49

> Attachment 42801


What cal?

----------


## MSL

22 hornet of course

----------


## Maca49

> 22 hornet of course


Nice do you reload?
Pestle corner
Top Brno mod 2 .22 Weaver granslam
Mid CZ 17 hornet DPT suppressed, vortex 4-16 x 44
Bot Ansultz 17 HMR gunworks suppressed, vortex 4-16 x 50

----------


## MSL

Have been shooting reloads with 45gr hornady hornet projectiles but just changed to factory 35gr hornady ammo and they shoot very well in this rifle. If it wasn't an original '49 I'd put a suppressor on it or maybe rebarrel to .17 as it's pretty noisy as it is

----------


## Maca49

The 17 is really noisy, the DPT fixed that, it's quieter than the HMR with the Gunworks! Do you need any brass?

----------


## Double Shot

> Nice do you reload?
> Pestle cornerAttachment 42802
> Top Brno mod 2 .22 Weaver granslam
> Mid CZ 17 hornet DPT suppressed, vortex 4-16 x 44
> Bot Ansultz 17 HMR gunworks suppressed, vortex 4-16 x 50


Off subject, but how do you find the Vortex 4-16x50? Is it the Viper in FFP...thinking of one for my next rifle...Cheers Craig

----------


## Maca49

Hi DS yep I'm looking for another one, really awesome scope for the money and better than the 44, I'll swap these two as the Hornet needs it more than the HMR. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Double Shot

Got the big brother on the .22-250... probably overkill, but hey why not...

----------


## Maca49

That's a nice setup and great calibre, been tempted myself, but I own the 17 now and am not disappointed

----------


## Dundee

> Nice do you reload?
> Pestle cornerAttachment 42802
> Top Brno mod 2 .22 Weaver granslam
> Mid CZ 17 hornet DPT suppressed, vortex 4-16 x 44
> Bot Ansultz 17 HMR gunworks suppressed, vortex 4-16 x 50


Nice rack Maca49 :Thumbsup:

----------


## madjon_

> 22 hornet of course


Tikka Optilocs?

----------


## MSL

Yeah

----------


## Maca49

> Yeah


Do you need some Hornet brass?

----------


## MSL

I have about 400 cases and don't shoot it much, so no but thanks for the offer

----------


## madjon_

> Yeah


Mine too,hard case 67 year old,couldn't find anything to fit,had Tikka's I the cupboard :Cool:

----------


## Tombi

> Got the big brother on the .22-250... probably overkill, but hey why not...


What is the report like on the .22-250? is it much more than the .17's

----------


## Double Shot

Bugger all really, the MAE does a good job, no recoil very accurate and plenty of punch...

----------


## ChrisF

Magpie at 171yds , 22 hornet , 40gr vmax at 3000fps ,

----------


## MSL

> Magpie at 171yds , 22 hornet , 40gr vmax at 3000fps ,


Can't see it?

----------


## Dundee

Any feathers left?

----------


## MSL

Had a box of rounds in its guts

----------


## Maca49

Good fun, gotta sort the heavier .17 grain projectiles!

----------


## ChrisF

Sorry Guys , did not have the camera with me ? ,  so a pic of the ammo closet to it .
load is simple , 13.0gr Lil'gun , cci pistol primer , with light crimp , using lee crimp die , chronied at 3000fps over a 35P , and thats with the barrel cut down to 20 inches , std CZ527 has 22 inche tube .
Only downside to this ammo , is it will not feed from the mag .
Ammo box is MTM 223 cal .

----------


## gadgetman

Knocked over a few pigeons last night and even managed to recover a projectile.

----------


## veitnamcam

Daisy hunter?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Daisy hunter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Pretty much. Cheap locally made stuff that I've seen all sorts of names on (Daisy, Winchester, Kilwell, Gun City, Outdoor Outfitters, ....). That one went through the neck on about 30% power from about 10m at a guess (The one from the big packing shed @MassiveAttack). Can see bits of bone lodged in it and the top half is cleaved nicely.

----------


## rossi.45

this chap popped his head up at the range  . ..

----------


## veitnamcam

> Pretty much. Cheap locally made stuff that I've seen all sorts of names on (Daisy, Winchester, Kilwell, Gun City, Outdoor Outfitters, ....). That one went through the neck on about 30% power from about 10m at a guess (The one from the big packing shed @MassiveAttack). Can see bits of bone lodged in it and the top half is cleaved nicely.


I calculate I would have fired over 400,000 of those in my formative years @2 or more packets of 500 a week...When I got a higher powered air rifle I found the wadcutters were more emphatic killers on birds they seemed to knock them off the branch/gutter where as the pointy daisy hunters sailed threw bird took flight went ten yards then nose dived.

----------


## gadgetman

> I calculate I would have fired over 400,000 of those in my formative years @2 or more packets of 500 a week...When I got a higher powered air rifle I found the wadcutters were more emphatic killers on birds they seemed to knock them off the branch/gutter where as the pointy daisy hunters sailed threw bird took flight went ten yards then nose dived.


I usually use the domed variety as they generally have better accuracy than the pointed ones and better distance than the wad cutters. Unfortunately I didn't check what I was handed after asking for the domed variety. Most of them got used at the last camp any way.

----------


## Rushy

[QUOTE=veitnamcam;417368]I calculate I would have fired over 400,000 of those in my formative years[/ QUOTE]

Bloody hell that is a lot of lead.  You are truly legend VC.

----------


## ChrisF

2 magpies , 104 & 176yds , and goat at 446m

----------


## Pengy

I don't think I can eat a whole one  

but I will give it a go

----------


## Maca49

Whole dam family here! 14 total with the 17 HMR bit of close up work, bit of longer range sniping. Farmer happy with some free feeds for his dogs

----------


## Rushy

On ya Maca.

----------


## tiroatedson

That's the shit....got a family group myself too today...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

One little snotter got away, made his break after I arsed over a fence! Got a lovely laceration to the back of my knee! Just as well I've got long legs to take the pressure and stop the top wire cutting thru the knee! :O O:  I

----------


## craigc

Where did you aim James? The head Dad!




Go the 7.62x39!

----------


## Double Shot

Ouch!.... nice effort though Maca...some nice eating there...

----------


## Maca49

> Ouch!.... nice effort though Maca...some nice eating there...


Got three nice half bodies off the youngsters for my old mate in TePuke. Tried the wind up out there arse, gutting trick! Managed to insert the lot into one leg skin, arse stayed intact? Didn't have a knife so ripped the skin from the projectile damage, broke the spine and twisted the damaged rib cage off with the front legs!

----------


## Tommy

> Where did you aim James? The head Dad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go the 7.62x39!


Is that a norinco?

----------


## Harryg

no waste of meat there

----------


## craigc

Tommy, it's made by Bisley Small Arms, Chinese anyway.

----------


## Tommy

> Tommy, it's made by Bisley Small Arms, Chinese anyway.


Yep, same same.

----------


## craigc

Tommy it shoots like a Bren Gun.

----------


## Beaker

> Where did you aim James? The head Dad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go the 7.62x39!


Magic times  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tommy

> Tommy it shoots like a Bren Gun.


Sprays them a bit? I had one that was polish for what it was, but sold it to thejavelin who promptly got it shooting great, so I've bought another one (can etc same as yours) to have another go.

----------


## craigc

> Sprays them a bit? I had one that was polish for what it was, but sold it to thejavelin who promptly got it shooting great, so I've bought another one (can etc same as yours) to have another go.


I'm going to try bedding mine. When I had the barrel shortened I had to have it turned down to make it concentric! You could see with your eyes how out the bore was. I'll post a photo.

----------


## stingray

Rogue back on the hill 


Bit of sign

Got some of these

----------


## scottrods

Only two bunnies last night on the farm. Windy as on the banks peninsula, but got the ginger barstewart that has eluded the cocky's missus as its eaten her asparagus and cabbages in the kitchen garden.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Had a gooood afternoon. Caught up with a mate I haven't seen in a few months for another attack on the rabbits..

40ish rabbits, 7 roos, 1 cat.  :Cool: 

Just glad we managed to find a valley that wasn't getting hammered by the easterly.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Return visit today.. Just 15 or so rabbits, 2 roos. Still good fun as always. 223 all the way  :Thumbsup:

----------


## rossi.45



----------


## Dundee

Few hares about on this wet morning,this one was blind in one eye

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Few hares about on this wet morning,this one was blind in one eye
> Attachment 43098


Grass seed in eye ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Doesn't look like it.

----------


## Maca49

Probably caught a glimpse of you bending over? :ORLY:

----------


## Marty Henry

Is that a new bike cant  see any shit on it yet?

----------


## BRADS

> Is that a new bike cant  see any shit on it yet?


Shit mate there's grass growing out of the seat I shit you not!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Is that a new bike cant  see any shit on it yet?


It has had a wash :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## StrikerNZ

> It has had a wash


Left it out in the rain, or drove it straight into the pond?

----------


## Maca49

Your unkind Brads he can reach high enough to clean the seat! :Grin:

----------


## geezejonesy

Got this with my 6110 se  
Distance  ..200 m  traveling  at approx  10000 rpm  warp factor 9 Scotty  
As you can see bolt is open a breech  is clear   all  safety  precautions  taken ... 



Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Overkill?  Nah all good!

----------


## Dundee

I've been asked to help eradicate hares on the neighbours 1000 acre property.Only problem is he has to much grass and they are bloody hard to spot.
Been blown it guts off all day but I spotted one here.

I took the 7mm08 you can just see its head. :Have A Nice Day: 

Ranged at 220 yards, Believe or not :Psmiley: 

I fired from the gate in the distance centre of picture. . :Have A Nice Day: 

In the head and out the neck.

Back home and do I take the back legs or dog tucker :Grin:

----------


## scottrods

Got a dozen last night but these are the only ones before dark.

----------


## Dundee

Shit it looks bloody dry down there @scottrods

----------


## scottrods

> Shit it looks bloody dry down there @scottrods


Yep. crunchy as.

Rolleston now watering gardens on alternate days and only certain times. 
firebans in place, gas BBQ only. 
My lawn is dead!

And still the irrigators run.

----------


## Dundee

I get pissed off seeing irrigators going when the rivers are low,hope you guys get rain soon.

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Just about looks like a trusty 322 there Scottrods

----------


## Maca49

Goat shooting in the Taranaki in the 90s

----------


## Rushy

Your bearded bugger you're not in your nineties in that picture.  Eighties maybe but you look to young to be in your nineties.

----------


## Maca49

Late 30s look at that mo!

----------


## 300CALMAN

The 17HMR is definitely a Doctor. Eye surgery on Saturday



and a bit of heart surgery  :Grin: 



all patients reported DOA

----------


## Maca49

They certainly fragment

----------


## scottrods

> Just about looks like a trusty 322 there Scottrods


??

----------


## veitnamcam

> Goat shooting in the Taranaki in the 90sAttachment 43288


That is most definitely a 70s mo and hair cut so either you were 20 years behind the times or you have gone senile and forgotten when it was.

----------


## Rushy

> That is most definitely a 70s mo and hair cut so either you were 20 years behind the times or you have gone senile and forgotten when it was.


It is probably the latter VC.

----------


## thejavelin

> Tommy it shoots like a Bren Gun.


Do yourself a favor - take off the factory mounts - buy a set of Weaver 55's or I believe the 56/57 also fit.... glue and screw them down.
Oh, and bed the recoil lug - it will be hanging in thin air.
Mine went from borderline accuracy to very reasonable, my mate that I shoot with has had similar experience with his..... gluing his existing mounts made the difference.

Stunning wee truck gun - love it, has certainly been a good way to ease the round count on my main rifle without spending the earth.
Story coming soon, last weekend certainly filled the freezer.

----------


## Tommy

> Do yourself a favor - take off the factory mounts - buy a set of Weaver 55's or I believe the 56/57 also fit.... glue and screw them down.
> Oh, and bed the recoil lug - it will be hanging in thin air.
> Mine went from borderline accuracy to very reasonable, my mate that I shoot with has had similar experience with his..... gluing his existing mounts made the difference.
> 
> Stunning wee truck gun - love it, has certainly been a good way to ease the round count on my main rifle without spending the earth.
> Story coming soon, last weekend certainly filled the freezer.


Just bought one. The previous owner had bedded it nicely, floated the barrel, cleaned up the trigger, smoothed the bolt operation etc. All I had to do was change those ghastly mounts ($20 the pair) Took it to the range and it shot great, better than I can shoot it basically. All was well until it broke the goddamn extractor! If anyone has one lying around getting in the way (haha) I will buy it off you!

----------


## thejavelin

> Just bought one. The previous owner had bedded it nicely, floated the barrel, cleaned up the trigger, smoothed the bolt operation etc. All I had to do was change those ghastly mounts ($20 the pair) Took it to the range and it shot great, better than I can shoot it basically. All was well until it broke the goddamn extractor! If anyone has one lying around getting in the way (haha) I will buy it off you!


Ohhhh not good - I've heard of this happening before...... if you do find somewhere that stocks them, please let me order one at same time!!! Definitely keen to have one in my spares.
I managed to get over enthusiastic with my grinding on the bolt to clear the scope and weakened the bolt handle so it snapped off..... weld weld weld - better than new.

----------


## Dundee

One bunny,shattered its skull with .22

----------


## dale

Had a standed day out the farm cleaning up a few goats for dog food 11 in total

----------


## Rushy

Good work dale.

----------


## scottrods

6 bunnies and a hedghog on Friday evening in the lucerne. A couple of the rabbits were splashed with the HMR, the rest with the 22.

----------


## smidey

The hare today. I refer to him as "the hare" as I have seen him in the same area regularly and tried to get close with the subsonic 22 but he had gapped it every time I've tried. So today, I got out the hmr and drilled him from about 200. No point claiming him as it wasn't a head shot so lucky local hawk but I win in the end  :Beer: 

Sent from my workbench

----------


## 300CALMAN

> The hare today. I refer to him as "the hare" as I have seen him in the same area regularly and tried to get close with the subsonic 22 but he had gapped it every time I've tried. So today, I got out the hmr and drilled him from about 200. No point claiming him as it wasn't a head shot so lucky local hawk but I win in the end 
> 
> Sent from my workbench


Ieah i have "the black rabbit" who has eluded me so far. I will post a pick when I get the little bugger.

----------


## Dundee

Bang on 100 yards

----------


## BRADS

> Bang on 100 yards
> Attachment 43643


On the beers already? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> On the beers already? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is his rangefinder ever sober?

----------


## Rushy

> Is his rangefinder ever sober?


It was a young juvenile Magpie that landed on the barrel causing the rifle to slip and impale itself up the Magpies ring piece.  Dundee tried to shake it off but accidentally loaded and pulled the trigger which blew the Magpie 3.8 metres from the barrel where upon Dundee walked away 97 metres and got his range finder out.

----------


## Maca49

Good afternoon with both 17s the HMR and the Hornet, shot my first reloads in anger and scored 7 kills, longest 189 metres so happy. The Hornet deals to them. 16 rabbits, 1 hare and a magpie!

----------


## BRADS

> Good afternoon with both 17s the HMR and the Hornet, shot my first reloads in anger and scored 7 kills, longest 189 metres so happy. The Hornet deals to them. 16 rabbits, 1 hare and a magpie!Attachment 43769


You need a sako 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Loaded ready to go!

----------


## Grubby

I just lured in three mynahs with a mynah distress call I found on the web..... three more mynahs fall victim to the cometa fusion.

----------


## geezejonesy

> I just lured in three mynahs with a mynah distress call I found on the web..... three more mynahs fall victim to the cometa fusion.


so you are a paedophile then... luring in the minors  just so wrong .. :Sick:

----------


## Rushy

> so you are a paedophile then... luring in the minors  just so wrong ..


Minor problem GJ.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Maca49

Tents two rabbits and a demolished magpie, took the .17 hornet only with my roll your owns, longest shot 170 metres, great satisfaction know they are consistently accurate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Shit me auto correctWTF 22 wabbits hahahahaha

----------


## screamO

Went out for a look tonight at my new place, I knew there where some rabbits kicking about and only managed to get the smallest one (was a head shot thou) but enjoyed getting the other fluffy thing. Might have to have another look later.

----------


## Pengy

> Shit me auto correctWTF 22 wabbits hahahahaha


I did wonder what tents was about  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Natatale

Took out 5 possums tonight, got a 2 in one shot with mum carrying a little one on its back, spot her at 40m with my headtorch on the ground. She went for a tree, I turned on the Maxtoch M24 mounted on the 10/22
and shot the little one through the neck and got mum through the back/chest. Little one dropped straight away, mum still hanging on to the tree, about to hit her with a second shot, but she fell before I could take the shot. CCI subs strike again.
Was only able to recover 3 and plucked, the others, 1 lost in the stream, and the other lost on a 75 degree slope about 20mtr drop. I heard it hit the ground with a nice thud. It was in a 8mtr pine so it had a good 10-12mtr fall.

----------


## Grubby

Two more mynah birds destroyed thanks to the distress call and the cometa fusion.22....... happy days! :XD:

----------


## Maca49

281 rabbits for 2015 :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> 281 rabbits for 2015


Go hard out for 365 Maca

----------


## tiroatedson

> 281 rabbits for 2015


So....? Years not finished yet...carry on. Still more than me but that's all good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 6x47

> ..It was in a 8mtr pine so it had a good 10-12mtr fall.


You're not Irish are ya?

That my my initial reaction til I read more closely

----------


## Natatale

> You're not Irish are ya?
> 
> That my my initial reaction til I read more closely


Hmm l may have needed to be a little more descriptive but if you fall out of an 8mtr tree on a 20mtr  slope at 75 degree your certainly not going to fall just 8mtrs !!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Got my first ever blackie today!

----------


## Rushy

Better buy a lotto ticket

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Got my first ever blackie today!


lucky you... my one keeps escaping.

----------


## Dundee

Two magpies never retrieved them

Retrieved the hare

----------


## tiroatedson

> Two magpies never retrieved them
> Attachment 44168
> Retrieved the hare
> Attachment 44169


Brown the new green...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Its turning :Sad:

----------


## madjon_

> Its turning


I'd say  turned and baled :Grin:

----------


## 6mm ackley

Nocked this one off in the rain this evening

----------


## Maca49

9 rabbits and two hares  this pm good longer range, 17 hornet really on song, lot of long grass on farm, but cut paddocks offer good opportunity 204 metres171metres the rabbit runmangled at 100 metres

----------


## Dundee

Didn't take the shot as this is the last flemish giant for breeding stock.Lining my hand held camera up to the scope was a task.Bloody neat photo I thought. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Just gone through the 2015 diary and 268 magpies were put to sleep for ever in 2015. The lowest count since i've been targeting them as traps were used on the felines most of the year around the duck shooting areas.

----------


## Rushy

> Just gone through the 2015 diary and 268 magpies were put to sleep for ever in 2015. The lowest count since i've been targeting them as traps were used on the felines most of the year around the duck shooting areas.


Teach the cats to eat Magpies Dundee.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## hotbarrels

Did a rabbit shoot over three afternoons from Boxing day and shot 1,140 between two of us.  Lots of young ones about, making up probably 80% of what we shot.

----------


## Rushy

> Did a rabbit shoot over three afternoons from Boxing day and shot 1,140 between two of us.  Lots of young ones about, making up probably 80% of what we shot.


Well done.  That makes  @Maca49 look like a light weight.  What were you using?

----------


## hotbarrels

AR15 for the longer range stuff and 17HMR for the areas out to 150m and no wind, and when I ran out of .223 ammo. Ran into a red hind as well but unfortunately was carrying the HMR at the time

----------


## Rushy

> AR15 for the longer range stuff and 17HMR for the areas out to 150m and no wind, and when I ran out of .223 ammo. Ran into a red hind as well but unfortunately was carrying the HMR at the time


From what I understand from Maca, the 17hmr is extremely accurate and devastating. A well placed shot at the craniocervical junction would have taken her out but good on you for passing it up.

----------


## Maca49

Yep but you have to be competent with the rifle! Anywhere in the eyes good :ORLY: . I have never owned enough ammo or seen that many tabbits to achieve those figures. Good shooting, be some fat Hawks and gulls about! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

9th magpie for this year

And a hare

----------


## john m



----------


## Pineapple

Took my son out for his first taste - I did the shooting and he played faithful retriever.

----------


## tiroatedson

> Attachment 44649


Marlin??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## john m

Marlin mod 39 TDS 1990 manufacture 16.5" barrel.

----------


## gsp follower

ive been using a borrowed toz for the last 3 weeks luvly old gun and im slowly getting the hang of it
 with a 3x9 22 scope but the creepy trigger and wieght with bipod and supressor  is causing some pulling to the right.
bowled about 8 bunnys with it so far but missed as many more at least.
not that i was a sniper quality rifle shot in the first place

----------


## john m

Attachment 44668
There's too much grass the buggers are harder to find

----------


## screamO

Been trying for this one for awhile now. No more plums for him or her.

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 44652
> Took my son out for his first taste - I did the shooting and he played faithful retriever.


By the look of that grin you have him hooked.

----------


## kidmac42

Shot a wee stoat with the mini14 a couple of weeks ago at my new digs. Yesterday morning, I saw another tearing after a young bunny in the back garden whilst enjoying my matoes and cheese on toast. So spent the day sourcing some traps, last night went to my local bunny block for some bait. Set the traps today (2  leg grab type with cages over them and 2 live catch ones). Can't wait to catch the cnuts as I prefer to have the qail around and keep the chook bubbys safe.

----------


## rockland

Good work mate and great shooting to nail one with a rifle! Occasionally I see a stoat or weasel near my house followed by a mad dash to grab the semiauto shotgun and a few #7 shells.

They are not keen on eating decomposing meat, so if ya rabbit bait is going off in the Central summer heat try using a fresh,unbroken chook egg. Replace it every 2 months.

----------


## Maca49

10 rabbits last night, grass is so long very hard to pick up. Nice but very hot afternoon for a walk! :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> 10 rabbits last night, grass is so long very hard to pick up.


You need to bend over further old man.  They are not that heavy Maca. Should be easy to pick up if you work on your flexibility.

----------


## Maca49

No he needs to mow the grass!

----------


## StrikerNZ

> No he needs to mow the grass!


I thought that's what the rabbits were for?

----------


## gadgetman

Out with @mudgripz and @TimeRider last night and along with the farmer nailed at least 66 hares/rabbits.

----------


## Maca49

> I thought that's what the rabbits were for?


there ain't enough left

----------


## BRADS

These 2.
https://vimeo.com/152943839


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## scottrods

Four pigeons to the mighty 22 air rifle. 
Horse Stud near where I live gave me a call regarding a couple of dozen pigeons crapping in the feed barn and over the vehicles. The 22 rimfire is too big a risk of both punching through the tin roof or ricocheting off towards stock. So out came the trusty air rifle.
Just getting a shot and then waiting till they come back took ages, but I got 4 in 2hrs. I will prob go and spotlight them next time.

----------


## scottrods

Spent the weekend down the Haka. 30 wallabies between two of us and two pigs to my mates rifle - I had a big oops on mine, so we put it away. Not before I'd slayed a couple of Ozzie Overstayers out to 350m. Here's a pic of my mate taking back wheels off three successive shots, where Mum, Dad and Joey all got their visas revoked - Permanently at 200, 211 and 251m.

----------


## screamO

Just got this one while it was having a feed

----------


## Dougie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

Toz power!, not single shot is it.

----------


## gadgetman

> Toz power!, not single shot is it.


Looks like a mag below the ejection port.

----------


## Dougie

Yup the Toz has a mag. I got it for Christmas then stripped it, chopped the stock down to fit my little arms, sanded and refinished. 

Borrowed this slug gun recently which was a it of fun. Killed off all the starlings and maggies and now the Tui birds have returned  love those guys. I might make a feeder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ChrisF

Yesterday a magpie at 134yds , once shot , I took my 5 yr boy out to see the damage , on walking back to the car , I asked him what I had shoot & if the it was Happy now  ? , he said , one magpie & yes he was Happy now , I said , that the magpie is dead/flat & has a big hole blown thru him , so I " think " he is not Happy now .

----------


## rossi.45

u

----------


## screamO

From the kitchen window  :Grin:

----------


## rossi.45

.222 Sako with 50grn. Vmax  /  6.5-20 Leupold

----------


## scottrods

6 for the evening. 

No wind, so the HMR accounted for 4 headshots to 150m. 1 neck shot at 188m. 
My boy grabbed a 30m headshot with the 22.

----------


## MB

First "hunt".

Magpie, first rabbit and then four more  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## grunzter

Myself and a few friends had a great time on the weekend, we got a few Rabbits.
Troy got one with his 22, which became dinner on the BBQ...
A friend 'Antman' got one with a very clean 5.56 shot, and I managed one with a 223SP which made a mess...
Magpies seemed to always elude us, and probably need to check my zero on my rifle, as we had a few misses.
Kids also learnt to drive a buggy and had a great time again in the country!

----------


## Dougie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

Your dogs eat well! Should show that to the cats theyd be jealous.

----------


## Maca49

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hate eating out of those SS bowls :O O:

----------


## gadgetman

Out again last night. Visited the same farm we were at 2 weeks ago. Accounted for 35 hares and rabbits as well as mate nailing one little pig. Two of us could barely lift the little pig once it was gutted and the head removed. I am very impressed with the little 223 as round.

----------


## Rushy

> Out again last night. Visited the same farm we were at 2 weeks ago. Accounted for 35 hares and rabbits as well as mate nailing one little pig. Two of us could barely lift the little pig once it was gutted and the head removed. I am very impressed with the little 223 as round.


Good stuff GM

----------


## MB

Went out yesterday. Two magpies, one rabbit and two turkeys. I dare say I could have got more rabbits if I tried, but we have a freezer full after my first trip. I "stalked" the turkeys over about 500 metres. I know they're not the smartest animals in the world, but found it quite challenging! Realised that I can't pull off long 80 metre plus shots with the .22LR, so wonder if I should have gone .17HMR instead. Lots of people talked me out of it at the time. Anyway...

----------


## Maca49

Taupo range on Sat am to try some hotter 17 hornet loads between showers, took the 17 HMR for a long and at times steep walk after rabbits yesterday, only seven but it was so bloody hot and once again long grass. Missed most of the close of the should shit, but got some satisfying longer shots from the bipod.

----------


## Rushy

Good on you for climbing those hills on your Zimmer frame old fellah!

----------


## smidey

> Went out yesterday. Two magpies, one rabbit and two turkeys. I dare say I could have got more rabbits if I tried, but we have a freezer full after my first trip. I "stalked" the turkeys over about 500 metres. I know they're not the smartest animals in the world, but found it quite challenging! Realised that I can't pull off long 80 metre plus shots with the .22LR, so wonder if I should have gone .17HMR instead. Lots of people talked me out of it at the time. Anyway...


I smoked a turkey at around 180m with the hmr a while back. Highly recommend the hmr for pests over the 22, so much more range and accuracy so less need to get as close. The other advantage with shooting large birds with the hmr is the way the projectile explodes and does the damage

Sent from my workbench

----------


## MB

> I smoked a turkey at around 180m with the hmr a while back. Highly recommend the hmr for pests over the 22, so much more range and accuracy so less need to get as close. The other advantage with shooting large birds with the hmr is the way the projectile explodes and does the damage


Yeah mate. Think I've read everything there is on the net on the .22lr vs .17hmr debate! I love the idea of the flat trajectory with the .17, but the noise puts me off. Wasn't keen on the noise from the .22 with supersonics. Clearly the answer is to have both  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## smidey

> Yeah mate. Think I've read everything there is on the net on the .22lr vs .17hmr debate! I love the idea of the flat trajectory with the .17, but the noise puts me off. Wasn't keen on the noise from the .22 with supersonics. Clearly the answer is to have both


The hmr case is based on the 22 magnum. If you want range the pill has to be moving and therefore powder levels and noise are the consequences. A suppressor reduces noise well which well improve things. I agree, have both. I use a jw 15 over barrel suppressed with subs out to about 70 and hmr for longer stuff

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Maca49

I happily use my HMR alongside bulls on the farm I shoot, and my 17 Hornet, the new HMR I have has a Hardies and it's useless compared the the gunworks I had on the previous HMR or the DPT I have on my 17 Hornet. For $100 I'd be putting an end of barrel Gunworks suppressor on, I put a lot of rounds thru it and never cleaned it. The DPT on the Hornet is very quiet but the baffles are delicate nearly stuffed the first one after 3-400 rounds. Will need to get a SS replacement baffle.

----------


## southernredneck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## smidey

Two of these today. This one and another sixty ferry up the tree. Three moved onto the trees around my house a week ago, the third one was last seen going over the ridge one kilometre away.


Sent from my workbench

----------


## Rushy

They learn quick.

----------


## Maarty

I spent an hour at the airport this morning, got 1 Spurwing Plover and 3 Rabbits. I was in a rush to get on with the rest of my work so just fed them all to the pig when I got back home. Sunrise was nice.

----------


## quentin

Pesky magpies have figured out that I'm the reason their numbers are diminishing. They now will not come within 50 meters of the house, so popping them out of the kitchen window is a thing of the past.

On the upside, I can now dial my scope when shooting them, and use the rangefinder. (gotta make the most of the toys when I can only get out in the paddocks)

Tonight I thought I would shoot one through the fence just to add a bit more of a challenge. 83M headshot.

CZ455 .22LR. CCI Subsonic

----------


## clickbang

Lost count of how many rabbits I've nailed here.
Marlin 22mag makes short work though



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## smidey

> Pesky magpies have figured out that I'm the reason their numbers are diminishing. They now will not come within 50 meters of the house, so popping them out of the kitchen window is a thing of the past.
> 
> On the upside, I can now dial my scope when shooting them, and use the rangefinder. (gotta make the most of the toys when I can only get out in the paddocks)
> 
> Tonight I thought I would shoot one through the fence just to add a bit more of a challenge. 83M headshot.
> 
> CZ455 .22LR.


I head shot a magpie once.......
With an 22.......
It was looking away from me and I shot it in the ass and exited its head  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Ranal

Should really take the camera with me. 1 rosella and 3 puk's between 15 and 70m with a just on legal marlin 795 and subs.

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

3 puk's ... WHAT !!!!!

----------


## Rushy

> 3 puk's ... WHAT !!!!!


Pest control?

----------


## Maca49

> I head shot a magpie once.......
> With an 22.......
> It was looking away from me and I shot it in the ass and exited its head 
> 
> Sent from my workbench


Rectum hah :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Rectum hah


Rectum?  Fucking killedum.

----------


## Maca49

Rushy the joke goes
Little Johnny came screaming thru the door yelling "mummy,mummy there's been a terrible accident down the the road, hello vicar, a cars hit a lamppost and a chinaman has a power pole rammed right up his arse!." 
The vicar said " rectum! my son,rectum!" johnny replied "wrecked him?!! Fcuken near kill him"

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy the joke goes
> Little Johnny came screaming thru the door yelling "mummy,mummy there's been a terrible accident down the the road, hello vicar, a cars hit a lamppost and a chinaman has a power pole rammed right up his arse!." 
> The vicar said " rectum! my son,rectum!" johnny replied "wrecked him?!! Fcuken near kill him"


Yep that is pretty much how I remember that oldie but goodie.

----------


## smidey

> 3 puk's ... WHAT !!!!!


He just left out the bit that he had a permit  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my workbench

----------


## smidey

Another magpie this morning. After shooting two and the third of the three departing the other day I thought that would be it for them for a while, but no. There are four or five of the bastards here this morning. Ah well, more shooting action

Sent from my workbench

----------


## tirantious

smacked a magpie out the bedroom with the .22. another 3 came to see what all the fuss was and 2 more met the same fate before the last one decided to scarper.

----------


## ChrisF

One magpie at 98yds , with Annie  22lr

----------


## DXROLLA

Cheap dog food

----------


## Tommy

> Cheap dog food


With the world's happiest dog. Great photo btw

----------


## StrikerNZ

Too nice an evening last night to spend it inside, so made a couple phone calls and 30 minutes later I was up a hill overlooking a nice gully with rifle in hand for the last 45 minutes of light.

3 wallabies on the way in, then half a dozen from the same spot there before dark, followed by another 2 roos and a couple of rabbits under the torch, shot from the bike on the way out.  :Thumbsup: 

Poor photo, but you get the idea. Got a few of the wallaby kills on video too..

----------


## 300CALMAN

Bloody woke us up at 2am. OK so not dead yet but this suburban pestie is soon to meet a Timms trap.

----------


## Tombi

So finally got my new toy back and out for a play and am liking it very much, the magpies not so much though

CZ 457 in .204



then got these guys while I was checking out the mess it makes 




bit of a magpie problem at the moment, fuckers are landing around the house, good practice though, got this poor fella with the old mans 22lr with subs at 110 yards



all in all a good Sunday arvo

----------


## Dundee

Started trapping again.

----------


## Tombi

> Started trapping again.


What do you bait them in with?

----------


## Gibo

> What do you bait them in with?


Pastry

----------


## Dundee

> What do you bait them in with?


mutton fat,as it doesn't get fly blown.

----------


## smidey

another magpie myself at about 80m, was a bit of a pot shot but nailed it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tommy

So not brown beer cans then?

----------


## scottrods

Got 43 of these wee buggers at the weekend incl 12 to the mighty 17HMR, which is deadly headshooting under spotlight.
Also accounted for 30odd rabbits and hares, and a wild cat.

----------


## MB

Only one rabbit for me this afternoon. It was a great trip though, scared more game than I care to mention and didn't even get a shot off until the end of the day. Right before it was time to go home, got myself settled in a nice spot overlooking an area favoured by rabbits, waited and waited and sure enough, bugs made an appearance. He had no idea I was there which meant that could really take my time with the shot. Got him in the back of the head and he was dead before he hit the ground. Most of my kills up to this point have been with spooked rabbits, so shots have to be taken faster and are much less satisfying.

----------


## Dundee

Another magpie trapped.

----------


## Kumoe

Betsy one happy dog last night  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## time out

Dundee Magpie trap - free to a good home 
I built it to try to catch some Doves or hogs - but no luck - they just need to disturb the bottom wire and it trips - pickup near Te Puna 


I splashed out on a Magpie trap on TM - to catch doves - tried all sorts - bait and no bait - even flogged my wifes Lladro china dove - but no luck - its bloody good on hogs though - got seven so far on my one acre section - neighbour breeds and feeds them - they come over here to shit all over my lawn - and look at themselves in the mirrors - bit of dried cat tucker - magic trap for hogs
Also catching minors - but plenty of doves and they wont go in - any ideas please

----------


## kidmac42

Didn't know that doves were on the pest list

----------


## smidey

> Didn't know that doves were on the pest list


Certainly on time outs pest list. There are three doves that hang out around my property. I don't mind them as they started coming here after the lady where they used to live not far down the road died. I know this as I went to her place as part of the fire brigade and was first in to discover she had been dead for a number of days so I have some attachment to them actually.

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Maca49

Walked the farm left to right last night, not my normal direction, scored 6 rabbits and a hare, plenty of hills, the legs are telling me this morn!some were vertical 
 three shots running away, third shot between the shoulder blades, even a monkey huh.
the udder side
the clean up brigade!

----------


## Dundee

Got no grass to share.

Didn't stay long :Yuush:

----------


## clavulanate

Went for a shoot in the gfs parents backyard tonight

----------


## Maca49

Unusual to shoot identical triplets! :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

> Got no grass to share.
> Attachment 46639
> Didn't stay long
> Attachment 46640


Skinny hare that one?

----------


## Sean

Found these in the paddock but never found their mummy  :Thumbsup: 
https://youtu.be/YE02f9mj0O4

----------


## Dundee

Don't know what happened here but found these three kittens out side the hayshed. Good result anyway. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Marty Henry

One of them appears to have been rather poorly assembled!

----------


## Sideshow

Dog by the looks of it then again could be a tom cat?

----------


## Dundee

Those three were out side the hayshed last night now they are all back in the hayshed despite being amputees and not much left of any.Will set a trap as did catch a glimpse of a larger tabby this morning. Wouldn't of thought a Tom would eat kittens.

----------


## mrs dundee

Poor kitty cats.

----------


## Sideshow

> Those three were out side the hayshed last night now they are all back in the hayshed despite being amputees and not much left of any.Will set a trap as did catch a glimpse of a larger tabby this morning. Wouldn't of thought a Tom would eat kittens.


Loins do, toms only the smaller version. The mother will come back in season a lot faster with out kittens.
There was a case here in the uk where a cat lady had a hart attack died. No one found her for three weeks.
Cats were well feed. Cat lady had not much of a face or fingers etc. :Sick:  A couple little kittens there just mars bars really.

----------


## BRADS

Either way don't want the fuckers near ya hay barn.
Take a box of piss down and sit there with the old tooth loosener bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## clavulanate

RIP kittens =(

----------


## Dundee

Trap set with a hare leg.

----------


## time out

Nice fresh rat for a cat - I got one kitten on a kawahi fillet but the rest are not keen - or have moved on 
Fillet of kawahi behind the treddle - maybe the rat will bring something in

----------


## Rushy

Most cats that we have had don't like eating rats.  Love killing them but not eating them.

----------


## bomber

> Trap set with a hare leg.
> Attachment 46813


I'm not having chinese at dundees 😂

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## time out

> Nice fresh rat for a cat - I got one kitten on a kawahi fillet but the rest are not keen - or have moved on 
> Fillet of kawahi behind the treddle - maybe the rat will bring something in


She got away with the rat - but escaped - must have been fairly large and still had her arse outside when the door came down - shifted the trap half a meter and turned it 90 degrees - I bet she wont go back in a cage again for aa while - BUGGAR!
I have got a fresh rabbit that Cruz caught - need to chop it up and get it into a couple of cages and a DOC250

----------


## ChrisF

2 Magpies at 123-130yds & 8 sausage's at point blank range . Total cost for lunch , travel & entertainment for 2 adults & 2 kids , $11 , $5 diesel , $1 ammo , $4 sausages , $1 bread .
Sometimes you can combine what YOU want to do with the rest of the Family , sometimes !!!!!

----------


## rossi.45

first walk with the .223imp 
155 - 250yds for 2 Hares

----------


## Dundee

> Trap set with a hare leg.
> Attachment 46813


Trap set off this morning :Sad:

----------


## Sideshow

> Trap set off this morning


Leave it open and bated with the bate tied down so they have to stay and eat it there for a few days.
What every it is will then get comfortable eating in the cage. You will then get him :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Sideshow the hare leg is tied to the hook of the trap. I will put a fresh lamb heart in it tomorrow.This has got me puzzled what slaughtered those kittens.

Might be the mad neighbour who rung tonight and offered the young fella $20 to catch an eel so he could bait cats :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Sideshow

> Sideshow the hare leg is tied to the hook of the trap. I will put a fresh lamb heart in it tomorrow.This has got me puzzled what slaughtered those kittens.
> 
> Might be the mad neighbour who rung tonight and offered the young fella $20 to catch an eel so he could bait cats


Hope theres not somthing in te water in your neck of the woods :Grin:

----------


## 338 man

Rabbit looses its head

----------


## oraki

Hope ya double tapped it to be sure. Hate seeing animals you think are dead jump up and run away :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

Head shots like that and they do get up and run, hard to get the message to the heart when the brains been vapourised, especially on dial up!

----------


## Maca49

Five rabbits and two hares most shot at 140-160 metres with the HMR, nearly buggered this farm!

----------


## Savage1

Took the sisters Browning T-Bolt .22mag for a walk, about 100m.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Managed my first reloads overseen by Doc Watson... It seems the 87 vmax is just enough for rabbits....

----------


## Marty Henry

> Managed my first reloads overseen by Doc Watson... It seems the 87 vmax is just enough for rabbits....
> Attachment 47453


No its,still in one piece

----------


## Dundee

After a rat but this will do,hopefully the rats are dieing as some baits are gone.

----------


## smidey

Not me but my dog, he's showing me up. Bought home two rabbits in the last fortnight the smug bastard. He just finished devouring it while it's still warm.

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Tombi

Got two magpies with one bullet this arvo, with the .17 HRM at about 80 meters., first and last time most likely, is the weekend for miracles though  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Got two magpies with one bullet this arvo, with the .17 HRM at about 80 meters., first and last time most likely, is the weekend for miracles though 
> 
> Attachment 47558


I got my young fella @Sean to shoot a magpie in the trap that had caught two.I wanted one left as a decoy and he killed both with one shot from the slug gun.

----------


## rossi.45

131yds .22lr 455 CZ / Bushnell 3-12 mil/mil ffp

borrowed a mates new rifle for a try . .. nice setup

----------


## Dundee

Baited trap with fresh trout and caught the bastard.

----------


## StrikerNZ

That's a monster..

----------


## Tombi

@Dundee I doubt a slug would go through that bat bastard

----------


## Dundee

Lets just say he went swimming :Mouse:  :Mouse:

----------


## Dundee

Old dog jess at 12yo still retrieving :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 223nut

> Baited trap with fresh trout and caught the bastard.
> Attachment 47571


Meh, only a baby. Photos somewhere of a nose out one side of a 44gallon drum and an inch of tail out the other side!

----------


## Dundee

> Meh, only a baby. Photos somewhere of a nose out one side of a 44gallon drum and an inch of tail out the other side!


Size 9 boot

----------


## kiwijames

> Size 9 boot
> Attachment 47622


Who did you borrow the boot from?

----------


## Rushy

> Who did you borrow the boot from?


Dundee has Hobbit feet KJ.

----------


## MB

Went out for a bit of target practice today. Getting a bit OCD about it! A magpie and a bunny were daft enough to cross my path. No photos, you know what a magpie and a bunny look like  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

A hare last night

And pussy this morning :Grin:

----------


## oraki

:Thumbsup: Nothing wrong with pussy in the morning

----------


## Rushy

> Nothing wrong with pussy in the morning


I will let the obvious comments about pussy without hare slide on by unmentioned.

----------


## Ernie

Promised my daughter ages ago that we would have some time out for a shoot. well last weekend we went up Tekapo way and she got herself a rabbit at 321yds, ranged, and saw 5 wobblies and got herself one. Well pleased for her

----------


## Haggie

Found a chamois in South Westland that was on the wrong side of a slip while doing some field work.

----------


## Dundee

This racing pigeon came last. :Psmiley:

----------


## Tommy

> This racing pigeon came last. 
> Attachment 47975


DNF   :ORLY:

----------


## smidey

This racing pigeon came last. :Psmiley:  
Attachment 47975

Stop the pigeon, stop the pigeon........

----------


## Dundee

That flying rat was from the Kapiti Coast :Grin:

----------


## bully

> This racing pigeon came last. 
> Attachment 47975


I'm guessing the red dot on its back isn't a bullet hole?
What's up with the tag on its leg? Is it not wild?

----------


## Maca49

$100,000.00 breeding bird, hope the champs is in line when eating the pie :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

> $100,000.00 breeding bird:


Not anymore Maca.  Looks like it's mating times are well,and truly shot.

----------


## Maca49

I thought it might be better in a curry with the red dot on its back? :Grin:

----------


## bully

Well I suppose it's too late to put it back where you found it.

----------


## Dundee

> I'm guessing the red dot on its back isn't a bullet hole?
> What's up with the tag on its leg? Is it not wild?


You guessed wrong bully. The red dot is a bullet hole and it flew over unfriendly air space without permission.So it was shot down with the mighty .22 whilst flying and @R93 I'm not selling the old rifle. :Grin: 

The tag on the leg is a racing pigeon @bully I have tracked down the club and the bird was from the Kapiti Coast, still waiting for the race results :Psmiley:

----------


## R93

I would have paid handsomely for it😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> I would have paid handsomely for it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I'll get back to you on that one as I have two in the same model. :Thumbsup:

----------


## bully

> You guessed wrong bully. The red dot is a bullet hole and it flew over unfriendly air space without permission.So it was shot down with the mighty .22 whilst flying and @R93 I'm not selling the old rifle.
> 
> The tag on the leg is a racing pigeon @bully I have tracked down the club and the bird was from the Kapiti Coast, still waiting for the race results


Good shooting!
Just interested, if it's in unfriendly air space maybe word will spread and the rest will learn a lesson.

----------


## Maca49

Was it resting in the cow shed? Poor little barstard! :Sick:

----------


## Dundee

> Was it resting in the cow shed? Poor little barstard!


Nah it flew over while I was checking the river :Wink:

----------


## res

Full speed bunny from a moving quad with a suppressed .410

----------


## kiwijames

> Nah it flew over while I was checking the river


You shot a pigeon on the wing with a 22?

----------


## Sideshow

Should have given it a ride to the finish line.....and claim the prize :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

> You shot a pigeon on the wing with a 22?


Well it wasn't on the ground :Psmiley:

----------


## kiwijames

> Well it wasn't on the ground


Awesome

----------


## ChrisF

1x magpie 169yds , 22 Hornet .

----------


## Maca49

> You shot a pigeon on the wing with a 22?


He ranged it first! :Grin:  his mums maiden name was Oakley!

----------


## Dundee

> He ranged it first! his mums maiden name was Oakley!


Mums cousin is Annie Oakley @Sean and @mrs dundee can verify that :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Got one tonight with the old faithfull.Checked dairy farm then 2ks away checked run off,pest free ranch here.   So went next door for a look seen a possom high up in a walnut tree.Could see the eyes from the shooting position but just had my headlamp on so Sean went back to bike to hit the spotlight but it wasn't needed as the bullet hit just above the eyes at 50 metres.....Sean reckons 15metres :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

So Sean hasn't been corrupted by your tendency to substantially over estimate and measures in real metres then Dundee.

----------


## Marty Henry

So we now have a conversion factor (x3.3) for other makes of rangefinder to get them to read in "true" Dundee metres

----------


## Rushy

> So we now have a conversion factor (x3.3) for other makes of rangefinder to get them to read in "true" Dundee metres


It would seem that way.  @brad's has been converting Dundee metres for years.  He could confirm.

----------


## time out

After years of trying - first one of these for me - might be a stoat or could it be a weasel  :Thumbsup:

----------


## silent spectre

Trusty single shot BSA .22lr, shot this little one about 10 mins ago

----------


## Maca49

@


> After years of trying - first one of these for me - might be a stoat or could it be a weasel


Looks like it slipped it's skin and departed?

----------


## Maca49

> Mums cousin is Annie Oakley @Sean and @mrs dundee can verify that


I never bullshit DD :ORLY:

----------


## mrs dundee

Maca 49 Annie Oatley isdundees mummys cousin

----------


## Maca49

A tradition continues  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sean

12 possums this weekend  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> 12 possums this weekend


Good going Sean.

----------


## Sean

One of their heads had been ripped off and eaten by something. It was cold too so I couldn't pluck it.
Ferret?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> One of their heads had been ripped off and eaten by something. It was cold too so I couldn't pluck it.
> Ferret?


Yes

----------


## Sean

> Yes


Ok, 
didn't realize they would eat live possums

----------


## Dundee

Bloody hogs
Bit more peaceful now

----------


## ChrisF

Magpie 153yds

----------


## ChrisF

Mapie at 159yds

----------


## Gibo

Big deal man, Dundee can pop magpies off at 500 with his 22

----------


## Dundee

:ORLY:  :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mrs dundee

> Big deal man, Dundee can pop magpies off at 500 with his 22


Hows yr knee gibo.

----------


## Gibo

> Hows yr knee gibo.


Its getting better quite well. No way full range of motion but can get around pretty good :Grin:

----------


## quentin

Orchard is safe from rabbits for at least the next 20 minutes, and tomorrows dinner is sorted.

----------


## MB

A wander around yesterday. Lovely day, but not much action. My rabbit culling may have been a little too effective. Setup in my favourite "sniper" position and only had to wait a few minutes. Nice clean headshot at 50 metres. Mr Rabbit came home for dinner.

----------


## takeuchi

couple more myna's. about 40 since christmas.

----------


## Sean

5 possums today, everytime I do my traps I walk 3.1 km

----------


## mrs dundee

And take my quad too,but thats ok.

----------


## Rushy

> And take my quad too,but thats ok.


As long as he asks nicely Mrs D.

----------


## Maca49

> 5 possums today, everytime I do my traps I walk 3.1 km


Only 3.1 km your getting old Sean? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gunzrrr

Finally got to spend some time on the BLR.22 with my new rimfire Leopold scope sighted in.
So much fun to just walk around the farm & riverbed with. Got home around dark.

----------


## Sean

My Traps - I walk along the orange line

----------


## Sean

Huntstand
make an account and add me as your friend and then you can see what traps i caught possums in

----------


## PillowDribbler

Just installed this,going to give it a go.Thanks.

----------


## Sean

whats your username?

Caught a huge as possum today and was about the same size as our cat! And our cat is pretty big.

----------


## Sideshow

Is that cat big because it keeps stealing your Dads dinner  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Well done Sean.

----------


## Sean

> Is that cat big because it keeps stealing your Dads dinner


Nah, hes a bit of an idiot though

----------


## Sean

Got this last night too rushy

----------


## Rushy

> Got this last night too rushy
> Attachment 48524


Can't see the picture Sean.

----------


## Rushy

But I can in the reply.  Go figure.

----------


## Sean

lol

----------


## Sean

What is your name on huntstand?
 @PillowDribbler

----------


## oraki

We've got Popeyes down here as well

----------


## Sideshow

> We've got Popeyes down here as wellAttachment 48538


Don't think he liked his last meal! Either that our he sneezed with his eyes open :Thumbsup:  and here was me thinking that was and urban legend that your eyes would pop out if you did that!

----------


## oraki

Let's just say the last thing going thru his mind was a wee lead pill

----------


## Timmay

> A wander around yesterday. Lovely day, but not much action. My rabbit culling may have been a little too effective. Setup in my favourite "sniper" position and only had to wait a few minutes. Nice clean headshot at 50 metres. Mr Rabbit came home for dinner.


Scope not mounted correctly?

----------


## Gibo

> Scope not mounted correctly?


Looks like wind for elevation  :Grin:

----------


## Sean

Yum, shot a hare last night - back legs are going in the freezer

----------


## Maca49

Ginger Mick and Maca49 faced off point blank about 9 months ago, Ginger Mick never to be seen again, I didn't think I got it and low and behold today, quietly sitting in the sun at about 100 metres was a fatal mistake! Gone burger one up for the birds, now just one bloody tortoise shell to go :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yum, shot a hare last night - back legs are going in the freezer
> Attachment 48561


Take the back steaks out of those hares Sean, they are as good as a venison fillet I shit you not.

And dont freeze em if you dont have to...fine in the fridge for a couple of days.

----------


## Sideshow

And I Said LOOK INTO MY EYE....no not like that BUGGA :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sean



----------


## Maca49

Looks like @EeeBees fig jam there Sean

----------


## EeeBees

@Maca49...nuffink lioke it... :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Philipo

Got a call from @Nesika this arvo seeing if I'd like to come for a walk & blood my latest toy, CZ527 17 hornet & Muzza used his Cooper in 17 Akley hornet.

Was a great afternoon with a few bowled each, Cheers Muzza  :Thumbsup: 



What an awesome little cartridge, smoked this fulla @ 125yards





Nesika's Cooper is a thing of beauty, unlike it's owner blahahaha

----------


## Rushy

Would love a 17

----------


## southernman

> Would love a 17


keep an eye on buy and sell, I am going to put one of my Cz 17 hornets up for sale, most likely the varmint, 
 hat cooper, 17 Ackley must be pretty heavy, solid stick of steel on it.

----------


## Rushy

> keep an eye on buy and sell, I am going to put one of my Cz 17 hornets up for sale, most likely the varmint, 
>  hat cooper, 17 Ackley must be pretty heavy, solid stick of steel on it.


My missus would skin my bollocks if I went and brought another rifle right now.  I still haven't picked up the last one.  Still a 17 would be bloody useful here as ther are lots of turkeys to snipe the heads of.

----------


## Gibo

> My missus would skin my bollocks if I went and brought another rifle right now.  I still haven't picked up the last one.  Still a 17 would be bloody useful here as ther are lots of turkeys to snipe the heads of.


Sell the WM, you aint going to use it once you fire up the LM

----------


## Rushy

> Sell the WM, you aint going to use it once you fire up the LM


Will probably pass down the WM to my youngest daughter.  She is really developing a keen interest in firearms.  She shot her first clear round at the pistol club yesterday.  I shot two clears but her time whipped my arse.

----------


## ChrisF

One magpie at 159yds

----------


## SlimySquirrel

80 yds .243 Targex 95gr.


Quite a large possum.. Not even a twitch... Yikes.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Quite a large possum.. Not even a twitch... Yikes.


yeah good possum round 243, not as good as 300 win mag mind you.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Would love a 17


Once you have a 17 you wont want to shoot small game with anything else.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Once you have a 17 you wont want to shoot small game with anything else.


Until you get a .223  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ginga

Each to their own but any point in putting an animal on the net blown in half? Even though it's "only a rabbit" it's still a bit rough.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Think he's demonstrating the destructive ability of the .223
This particular thread is the holy grail for blitzed critters though mate. Best you don't go too far through the pages if you don't like it.

----------


## Ginga

Appreciate that a 223 will wreck havoc but perhaps not best to show the world.....

----------


## Dundee

> Appreciate that a 223 will wreck havoc but perhaps not best to show the world.....


This is pest destruction

----------


## Ginga

Ok deer are pests. So are goats. Doesn't mean a photo of them shot to bits is appropriate does it?

What I am trying to get across here is the whole world can see the Internet and how we are perceived as hunters.

----------


## kiwijames

> This is pest destruction


And yet you don't get he likes of Silver Fern Farms showing pictures of the knocking box as an advertisement for their products. 
Use your brain (for once) when putting pictures online. This is not a small country pub, we have intentionally put ourselves on worldwide display and are critiqued by more than just our forum. 
The reaction alone from the tramping forums when that poor chap was recently shot in the Ruahines should have been enough to reevaluate our post-first-ask-questions-later attitude. Or maybe our majority is the Neanderthal we all to often offer up as our first impression.

----------


## Sean

Just shot 4 maggies

----------


## Rushy

> Just shot 4 maggies


Good on ya Sean.

----------


## Sean

thanks Rushy, what are you doing at 4:30 am?

----------


## Pengy

> thanks Rushy, what are you doing at 4:30 am?


He is very old Sean. Probably thought he needed a pee  :Psmiley: 

I had possums growling at me from all angles from 7pm last night. Shot 6 from the deck. 
My fur bag is filling fast, and the pooch is happy

----------


## Gibo

> He is very old Sean. Probably thought he needed his 5th pee for the night


 :Wink:

----------


## BRADS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> thanks Rushy, what are you doing at 4:30 am?


Haha, I quite often go to get the cows in around 4am and I browse the forums on my phone while im following them to the shed, I quite often notice @Rushy is the only other one online at that time!

----------


## Rushy

> thanks Rushy, what are you doing at 4:30 am?


Eating breakfast most every day.

----------


## Rushy

> He is very old Sean. Probably thought he needed a pee 
> 
> I had possums growling at me from all angles from 7pm last night. Shot 6 from the deck. 
> My fur bag is filling fast, and the pooch is happy


I may be old Pengy but I am not bald and short.  Careful how you reply.  I have access to Gibo's incriminating photographs of you.

----------


## Rushy

> 


Prick.

----------


## Maca49

> I may be old Pengy but I am not bald and short.  Careful how you reply.  I have access to Gibo's incriminating photographs of you.


No but you two still look similar in a penguin suit!

----------


## Dundee

What is the green parrot bird called? Seen two today on the farm and a pair up the Tamaki.

----------


## Gibo

Native? Kakariki

----------


## BRADS

They are noisey fuckers 
Tamaki is full of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

I think we have a couple? Red beak kakariki? Yellow beak fiik

----------


## Maca49

So should I been shooting them? Thought they were Parakeet an Aussie native?

----------


## Dundee

Are they pests?

----------


## Maca49

Well I think so,

----------


## bully

Rosela not sure of spelling.

----------


## Dundee

> Rosela not sure of spelling.


That sounds like the one

----------


## Maca49

Yep pests, they get into the Tuis etc, yes I will admit smoking a few, they're bastard birds

----------


## takeuchi

GOOD DOG. Any possum comes within 50 meters of dog kennel the alarm goes off. bark bark etc! usually around three in the morning grr. But this buck out early tonight.

----------


## Rushy

Laser eyes on that dog.

----------


## veitnamcam

> GOOD DOG. Any possum comes within 50 meters of dog kennel the alarm goes off. bark bark etc! usually around three in the morning grr. But this buck out early tonight. Attachment 48771


Is that a Benjamin?

----------


## Friwi

He is like a Maori carving: green pawa eyes, and the tong right out!

----------


## Gibo

You said green dundee, rosellas have a few colours
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kākāriki

----------


## Dundee

They flew from one group of trees to another Gibo and weren't shot down so couldn't identify any other colours.

----------


## takeuchi

> Is that a Benjamin?


 Thats his night vision eyes! Air Arms

----------


## BRADS

> They flew from one group of trees to another Gibo and weren't shot down so couldn't identify any other colours.


Wasn't a orange hawk?

----------


## Sean

hehe, just shot another 2 magpies

----------


## takeuchi

[QUOTE=BRADS;463209]

Whats that thing you use to hang your rifle (ruger?) off Brads?

----------


## takeuchi

> hehe, just shot another 2 magpies


Spotlighting Magpies?

----------


## Sean

> Spotlighting Magpies?


Yep, as they are roosting with the .22  :36 1 11:

----------


## takeuchi

> Yep, as they are roosting with the .22


cool. not a lot of magpies around us. Sometimes find a quail family perched in nearby trees at night, right time of year, when looking for possums.  Sometimes mynas in the same tree at night also.

----------


## Sean

yep, they are hard to spot

----------


## smidey

Rosella are a pests, done call them satan birds. I've shot a few with the hmr, damn near cuts em in half 

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Pengy

> I may be old Pengy but I am not bald and short.  Careful how you reply.  I have access to Gibo's incriminating photographs of you.


Post them or I call BS

----------


## Rushy

> Post them or I call BS


OK. Gibo have you still got that one of Pengy in Brad's crush with a heavily pregnant ewe?  You know the one where he is wearing the fish net stockings and pink feather boa.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Until you get a .223


Definitely for longer shots one would be good but cant use one where I hunt (too tight+noise). Don't mind eating rabbit either!

----------


## Maca49

> OK. Gibo have you still got that one of Pengy in Brad's crush with a heavily pregnant ewe?  You know the one where he is wearing the fish net stockings and pink feather boa.


Pengy said the fish tights smelt funny after you'd had them on,? Lanoline he believed?

----------


## Dundee

Headlights on full,no   rangefinder

Dairy shed is closed so good to hang here overnight.

----------


## hotbarrels

A nice hind for the freezer.  Taken with the 7.62x39 using Highland 123gr soft points.  Really impressed with the performance of this factory ammo on goats and deer in the Russian round.

----------


## hotbarrels

A couple of stinkies from last weekend.  Again, the 7.62x39 with Highland 123gr soft points does the business.  Both dropped on the spot.

----------


## Rushy

Good stuff

----------


## Gunzrrr

The local country green keeper up north at the Bach had a real problem ... I just had to help him out.

----------


## Sean

Just shot a rabbit in the head - I skinned and gutted him and he is going in the freezer tomorrow, yum

----------


## 300CALMAN

> A couple of stinkies from last weekend.  Again, the 7.62x39 with Highland 123gr soft points does the business.  Both dropped on the spot.
> 
> Attachment 48857


 @hotbarrels awesome to see a 7.62 AR doing the business. What mags are you using?

----------


## 7mmwsm

@hotbarrels Where did you get that mag. I have a similar setup but have issues with straight mags.

----------


## Rushy

> Just shot a rabbit in the head - I skinned and gutted him and he is going in the freezer tomorrow, yum
> Attachment 48910
> Attachment 48911


Well done Sean

----------


## hotbarrels

> @hotbarrels awesome to see a 7.62 AR doing the business. What mags are you using?


Ahh, the power of photoshop ....... 
Nah, just kidding.

I imported them.  Bit of a long drawn out process, but they are "ASC 7.62X39 AR-15 20-Round Stainless Steel Magazine" from Gunmagwarehouse.com SKU "ASC762-20BLK"
ASC 7.62X39 AR-15 20-Round Stainless Steel Magazine

Gunmagwarehouse wont export them, so I used the guys at Borderview International to export them for me.  They are US$14.99 so I ordered 5 to keep the value below the US$100 so they can export them without having to apply for a full USA export permit.  Still costs around US$50 for them to process an on line permit, plus freight.  Budget US$100 for export, plus US$85 for the mags (shipped to Borderview) and you are talking NZ$265 landed at today's rated (NZ$53 per mag).  I feel that is pretty reasonable for 20 round stainless mags.

Have been using two of the mags for hunting.  I have NEVER yet had a failure to feed issue.  100% faultless feeding through two rifles.  100% recommended for a high capacity 7.62x39 magazine.  The also do a 30 round but can't see the point since I am only using it for hunting.

My only criticism of them is that the curve in the mag results in the bottom corner of the mag digging into my gut while walking.  Some might say that is not a fault of the mag and more to do with my healthy appreciation of good food, but I have found that the best solution to this is to run a rubber dust cover on the bottom of the mag.  Takes the 'edge off'.  You can see it in the photo of the deer.  Unfortunately I lost it bashing through some shit just before shooting the goats so will be looking to put come velcro on the base plate of the mag and the bottom of the dust cover.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Awesome thanks for the information. Yes unfortunately the only ones that Brownells have are the 30 (28) round pro-mag ones. Too long for bush hunting.

----------


## takeuchi

cant be many pests left around your place Sean!!

----------


## takeuchi

This one almost made it to the front door. Its always interesting when you open the kennel door to see which way the mutt sprints to his possum. 90% of the time its the same direction,  this time straight to the house, I,m thinking false alarm not cool at 3 am! But no, young possum buck in a no getaway spot. Sweet

----------


## Rushy

That dog looks as though it could have taken care of it by itself.

----------


## takeuchi

> That dog looks as though it could have taken care of it by itself.


 He wishes he could climb trees. When they hit the ground he's in there.

----------


## Sideshow

> He wishes he could climb trees. When they hit the ground he's in there.


Had a Lab like that he would latch onto there gut and just start chewing only stopping when he got to the other side :Sick:  some of those big buck possums would be taking chunks out of his head but he would not stop and you could not call him off either!
Was the original possum plucker before it became fashionable  :Thumbsup:

----------


## takeuchi

> Had a Lab like that he would latch onto there gut and just start chewing only stopping when he got to the other side some of those big buck possums would be taking chunks out of his head but he would not stop and you could not call him off either!
> Was the original possum plucker before it became fashionable


 This dog just crunches until they stop. Small pile of guts and sum fur the only thing left by morning. On another note just received this mount to attach my torch to rifle. should make the shooting part easier. And my daughters cool sweater!

----------


## Dundee

Head shot hare out in the wet searching for greens.Will take the back straps and rear legs off tomorrow.

----------


## MB

An evening wander resulted in 4 bunnies and 3 possums. Bunnies field dressed and in the fridge. Thanks to Clavulanate for taking me and on his birthday no less! Top bloke  :Thumbsup:

----------


## res

About 160 bunnys bowled tonight, 12g,223 and 22-250 all seem to be doing the job as usual

----------


## time out

> About 160 bunnys bowled tonight, 12g,223 and 22-250 all seem to be doing the job as usual


Have you seen this business in Katikati - looks like they are now pulling rabbits out of the South Island 
https://www.facebook.com/pestpronz/

----------


## 7mmwsm

> This dog just crunches until they stop. Small pile of guts and sum fur the only thing left by morning. On another note just received this mount to attach my torch to rifle. should make the shooting part easier. And my daughters cool sweater!Attachment 49032


That sweatshirt would really mess with some peoples heads.

----------


## seano

Did some spotlighting around mates farm lastnight ..Shot a few rabbits and hares using my 9mm ..
Tried some 124g HP X treme projectiles for the first time,they worked Mint ! 
Even though I was shooting a subsonic load,these pills dropped every animal efficiently every time .
No pics of kills ,but here's some of rifle and pills/bullets

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Did some spotlighting around mates farm lastnight ..Shot a few rabbits and hares using my 9mm ..
> Tried some 124g HP X treme projectiles for the first time,they worked Mint ! 
> Even though I was shooting a subsonic load,these pills dropped every animal efficiently every time .
> No pics of kills ,but here's some of rifle and pills/bullets ]


awesome nothing wrong with overkill!!!

----------


## time out

Got a few rats and hogs yesterday spot the difference - one alive and one dead 
First one I have seen survive a Snap-E wrapped around his neck - his hair still standing on end and still wagging his tail  :36 7 5: 
One ended up in a cage and one in a DOC250 as fresh bait

----------


## rossi.45

so i leave home this evening with the idea to quickly check the zero of my .223AI after its been out of the stock and go for a walk lookn for a Hare . . its overcast and getting a little late.

when i get to the farm gate theres 2 old blocks at the farm gate leaving, better say gidday etc . .. they leave  .. . then the cocky turns up, bit of a yak about Ducks etc and theyre off . . the clock is ticking and the light is going
box out of the wagon up to the clay bank 100yds away, bipod on the ground and 3 shots fired fast, .6MOA in the middle of the target and all smiles   

then it starts to rain, not heavy but constant, binos are now useless, gettin soggy  .. . thought about grabbing a jacket on the way out the door, wont need it.

later just as its almost to dark to see anything theres a Hare on the fenceline about 200 yards off . . it stops raining.

bang, flop and i'm walkn back to wagon with a couple days of cat food in my hand  . . all good.

----------


## GMH72

Went Duck Shooting and got no ducks, but managed to shoot 2 magpies and a cat with the .22

I use subsonics but was thinking about HV ammo and a suppressor in future, what do most people use? pros and cons of both on small game?

----------


## MB

> I use subsonics but was thinking about HV ammo and a suppressor in future, what do most people use? pros and cons of both on small game?


HV is noisy even with a suppressor and if you believe the experts, less accurate, although I haven't found it to be wildly inaccurate. I'm fairly happy with subs.

----------


## GMH72

> HV is noisy even with a suppressor and if you believe the experts, less accurate, although I haven't found it to be wildly inaccurate. I'm fairly happy with subs.


Thanks for the reply, I have just read through your thread about subs for hunting and will probably just stick to the subs and learn the drops for the longer shots. I use CCI subs and they go well in the Marlin XT22.

----------


## Savage1



----------


## Marty Henry

Phuqed Peacock

----------


## Maca49

Three rabbit and a maggie and @EeeBees you missed my mate, shitty photos taken thru my bi nocs,
Kinloch Marina tonight!

----------


## Rushy

Maca you old fool there is a windy thing that focuses most binoculars.  It generally sits midway between the two looky bits.  Your set will probably have one.  Check it out as it makes a hellova difference to the fuzziness.

----------


## takeuchi

Another possum wanders within range. nice and early again. Never watched the dog eat them. He started on this one while I was mucking around with ph for photo, looks like he starts head first!

----------


## Nunga

thought i would share this with you guys. this was over two nights, first night didnt get much but still not to bad, second night a bit better.

----------


## takeuchi

Lots of dog rolls there Nunga!

----------


## Nunga

yes indeed!!, not bad for a little .22 air rifle  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Well done Nunga and welcome to the forum.

----------


## southernman

A couple victims of the .17 fireball, from last weekend, field job fixing a dozer.

----------


## Dundee

The black panther has finally been caught in this massive cage trap :Grin:

----------


## 223nut

> The black panther has finally been caught in this massive cage trap
> Attachment 49693


Hmmm looks like the house cat @Sean had pics of, and I can see atleast too ways out.... Nice try

----------


## bomber

Up the naki helping little bro shift farms....He managed to crowbar this prick on our way home from the pub

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

This poor fellow had the misfortune to cross my path on the way back to the car from the duck pond.

----------


## GMH72



----------


## deadidick

> Up the naki helping little bro shift farms....He managed to crowbar this prick on our way home from the pub
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Looks massive Bomber. Think he fancys you, his coozer is a bit close to the chin :Zomg:

----------


## bomber

> Looks massive Bomber. Think he fancys you, his coozer is a bit close to the chin


Luckily it's my brother holding it up to his chin then😂

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## deadidick

Gahahaha, it's a great picture. I recon I'd get that framed for my shed if it was one of my bros. straight to the pool room with that one.

----------


## Dundee

This bastard was in the mai mai tonight didn't want to share its space.

No 2s steel shot at two metres my ears are still ringing unlike his :Grin:

----------


## smidey

> This bastard was in the mai mai tonight didn't want to share its space.
> 
> No 2s steel shot at two metres my ears are still ringing unlike his


i see your persuasive manner settled the situation  :Thumbsup:

----------


## smidey

and another thought........ pests are living longer now we have smart phones. the additional time they live while we take the before picture must be adding significant time to their existence  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> and another thought........ pests are living longer now we have smart phones. the additional time they live while we take the before picture must be adding significant time to their existence


Wrong I still use a camera not a phone :Wink:

----------


## smidey

> Wrong I still use a camera not a phone


you are extending their lives by days in that case  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Dundee you could have stood back a bit and saved your ears.

----------


## oraki

It was the shotty, not the 1000m tack driving 22

----------


## Maca49

Mai mai Rushy!

----------


## Rushy

> Mai mai Rushy!


It seems to me that the possum has more brains after it was shot than Dundee had when he shot it at close range in a confined space.

----------


## bomber

River still in flood so the trout spotter taken up rabbit hunting... her first one..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

> It seems to me that the possum has more brains after it was shot than Dundee had when he shot it at close range in a confined space.


That's a big cruel Rushy, hahahaha

----------


## Dundee

> River still in flood so the trout spotter taken up rabbit hunting... her first one..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You have mastered the trout fishing now I need to educate yon on small game hunting......that is a hare :Grin:

----------


## takeuchi

cool jacket on that dog

----------


## Dundee

Just got a double rise :Grin:

----------


## quentin

A hare that really liked the Maxtoch light. It ran in from about 200m to see what was going on.

----------


## Shearer

> Just got a double rise
> Attachment 50082Attachment 50083


That's quite a 6 pack on your dog @Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

> That's quite a 6 pack on your dog @Dundee.


He does look skinny but running at 54km/hr ya can't keep the bugger fat.

----------


## takeuchi

What, critter for tea again! I had only just fed him his usual dinner and not ten minutes later he starts barking alerting me to the presence of this doe around 50m from his kennel. Maybe he can just have two biscuits tomorrow.

----------


## 223nut

> What, critter for tea again! I had only just fed him his usual dinner and not ten minutes later he starts barking alerting me to the presence of this doe around 50m from his kennel. Maybe he can just have two biscuits tomorrow.Attachment 50136


Make sure u take the claws amd tip of the tail off!

----------


## Dundee

> Make sure u take the claws amd tip of the tail off!


We stopped feeding coons to the dogs as the councils have bait stations every where :Sad:

----------


## takeuchi

Yea always used to cut claws off. Never heard of tip of tail! Maybe i should again? This dog would of consumed over a hundred possums shot around the house in the last three years claws and all. What do you all think?

----------


## 223nut

Have heard tip of tail has a nasty hook on it so always cut them off myself

----------


## Dundee

> Yea always used to cut claws off. Never heard of tip of tail! Maybe i should again? This dog would of consumed over a hundred possums shot around the house in the last three years claws and all. What do you all think?


We use to cut claws and the whole tail off.Now they aren't on the dogs menu anymore.

----------


## takeuchi

Hmm better to be safe, Ill set up a little chopping block and tomahawk at the Kennel. Hadn't really thought much about the poison Dundee. No council poison work close by but wouldn't really no what the neighbors are up to, how long does it take for some of the poisons to work? And I wonder how far a sick possum is going to travel..

----------


## Dundee

I shot one in the mai mai at 1700hrs on an un poisoned property,It looked sick and was sicker after i FINISHED with it I wouldn't risk feeding them too the dogs.Some poisons take days to kill the buggers.Possums off our dogs menu.

----------


## Rushy

@Dundee it is hard for me to believe you have not shot any critters in the last four days.  Are you sick or have you had too many bombers and lost your .22?

----------


## Dundee

> @Dundee it is hard for me to believe you have not shot any critters in the last four days.  Are you sick or have you had too many bombers and lost your .22?


All good Rushy,letting the young fella have a chance

----------


## Dundee

The .22 stays locked up most of the time during gamebird season. @Rushy I'm back on board with a double rise :Grin:

----------


## 223nut

Bloody magpie around culverden, didnt even move off the gravel verge as I went by

----------


## Rushy

> The .22 stays locked up most of the time during gamebird season. @Rushy I'm back on board with a double rise
> Attachment 50273


Pigeon pie.

----------


## Pengy

I popped out to check the trailcam after work, with a rifle in hand of course.
This fella was feeding out around 60 metres up the track so I sent him a message from the 308.
He bolted into nearby bush so Fay was sent to find. Stupid dog must have run right past the Billy, which was very dead behind a windfall. She had nailed an unseen Kidd about twenty mtrs past it. So I got a trophy(of sorts) and a feed, for one shot.

----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 50286
> 
> I popped out to check the trailcam after work, with a rifle in hand of course.
> This fella was feeding out around 60 metres up the track so I sent him a message from the 308.
> He bolted into nearby bush so Fay was sent to find. Stupid dog must have run right past the Billy, which was very dead behind a windfall. She had nailed an unseen Kidd about twenty mtrs past it. So I got a trophy(of sorts) and a feed, for one shot.


Not the big shaggy black and grey one?

----------


## Pengy

No. That old fella still eludes me.
This one had a 25 inch spread though

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 50286
> 
> I popped out to check the trailcam after work, with a rifle in hand of course.
> This fella was feeding out around 60 metres up the track so I sent him a message from the 308.
> He bolted into nearby bush so Fay was sent to find. Stupid dog must have run right past the Billy, which was very dead behind a windfall. She had nailed an unseen Kidd about twenty mtrs past it. So I got a trophy(of sorts) and a feed, for one shot.


Good stuff Pengy.

----------


## Maca49

Quite walk this pm, saw one right on dusk, no shots fired in anger, was 2 degrees at 5:30 back at the ute! Need a new farm, this ones under control :X X:

----------


## Rushy

> Quite walk this pm, saw one right on dusk, no shots fired in anger, was 2 degrees at 5:30 back at the ute! Need a new farm, this ones under control


Time for a notice board note Maca.

----------


## Maca49

Yep and a door knock on a contact tomorrow! :Cool:

----------


## Dougie

Was trying some long shots with no luck then the man came home... Typical, grabbed my shortened (stock) Toz and head shot these two at 116yards and 90-something!



Got myself sorted now though... Stalk approach doing the job 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EeeBees

> River still in flood so the trout spotter taken up rabbit hunting... her first one..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Nice hare...nom, nom, nom :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

> Was trying some long shots with no luck then the man came home... Typical, grabbed my shortened (stock) Toz and head shot these two at 116yards and 90-something!
> 
> 
> 
> Got myself sorted now though... Stalk approach doing the job 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good work, Dougie... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## scottrods

75 wallabies between 2 of us for the weekend. on the way out one night, shot a possum with the 243 on the side of the road, next morning going in there was a feral cat picking the carcass, so it got the 55gr BT up its ass too.
Nice picking the roos off on the sunny faces as they stayed out most of the day but Bloody cold overnight on the windy sides.

----------


## tiroatedson

> 75 wallabies between 2 of us for the weekend. on the way out one night, shot a possum with the 243 on the side of the road, next morning going in there was a feral cat picking the carcass, so it got the 55gr BT up its ass too.
> Nice picking the roos off on the sunny faces as they stayed out most of the day but Bloody cold overnight on the windy sides.
> 
> Attachment 50365
> Attachment 50366
> Attachment 50367


Must get back down to do that again...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

Is that private or public ground @scottrods

----------


## hotbarrels

Just got home from an extended weekend hunting rabbits down Napier way.  Managed 636 between three of us plus a nice spiker for the freezer.

----------


## scottrods

> Is that private or public ground @scottrods


Private. A friend's permission, but really he got it door knocking.

----------


## oraki

Looks very similar to the private one I go to

----------


## Bud

Caught in the yard trap last night

----------


## Marty Henry

> Private. A friend's permission, but really he got it door knocking.


Most of that country looks the same, not around Albury is it?

----------


## Gunzrrr

Another bunch of bunnies got a tickle up from the 10/22.

----------


## Dundee

I saw two rabbits this morning while checking a pond.This place is pretty much varmint free as they don't get a chance to survive.Had the shotty with me so tomorrow will unlock the .22 and see if I can get more dinners.

----------


## Pengy

Shot a possum 10 feet from the deck last night. Damn thing had balls any dog would be proud of. Weighed him out of curiosity. 4,5 kilos.
Dog was pretty happy.

----------


## Dundee

Hope you plucked the possum not the balls :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Bit of a worry a Penguin picking at an possums balls! Got a video?

----------


## Pengy

No video. That would just be sick

----------


## Dougie

I accidentally ran over a cat tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I accidentally ran over a cat tonight 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was lucky.

----------


## Double Shot

> No video. That would just be sick


based on your history, i'd suggest there is a video you sick Penguin...

----------


## Maca49

Sticking his beak in where it's not wanted?

----------


## GMH72

Went out yesterday and manged to find these two

----------


## Dundee

Last night took the ole faithful out

Hog and hare can't complain

----------


## Maca49

Nailed another farm to shoot on yesterday! Counted five rabbits by the house while asking!  :Cool:  first shoot will be in a couple of weeks

----------


## Maca49

> Last night took the ole faithful out
> Attachment 50813Attachment 50814
> Hog and hare can't complain
> Attachment 50815


Geeze DD what's that Kiwi gonna taste like? My mate reckons they're OK with tomato sauce :O O:

----------


## Pengy

> Last night took the ole faithful out
> Attachment 50813Attachment 50814
> Hog and hare can't complain
> Attachment 50815


The old rangefinder is working ok then  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

All 200 metre head shots with subs :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> The old rangefinder is working ok then


It was never broken....don't trust a sheep shagger :Grin:

----------


## northdude

what kind of camo is that dd on the stock  :Grin:

----------


## HNTMAD

186m with the. 284

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## mkm

Caught a couple of possums earlier in the week, left them on the porch only to find something had been chewing on them overnight. Came back for seconds, won't be getting thirds!

----------


## Nunga

I hope that was a stray cat!

----------


## tiroatedson

> I hope that was a stray cat!


Won't matter now....it's dead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Saw a hard case sticker on the back of a ute yesterday, driven by an older couple.......it read - God created cats because he knew the .22 would be invented

----------


## Savage1

Another two of these cunning buggers.

----------


## Sean

> Attachment 51079
> 
> Another two of these cunning buggers.


what sort of rifle is that? Looks mean

----------


## Rushy

> what sort of rifle is that? Looks mean


It looks all upside down to me Sean.  You don't want one of those otherwise you will have to learn to shoot while standing on your head.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## hotbarrels

Had the Drury School annual possum hunt this weekend.  As per usual, the weather was less than favorable.
Our 4 man team managed to secure 308 of the environmental terrorist bears, with just over 1,300 being taken in total.



Here's the first 115 from the first nights shoot

----------


## 223nut

Good effort!!

----------


## grunzter

@Sean I believe its a Bushmaster ACR in 5.56mm.
I recall when it was for sale a while back... nice!

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Another two of these cunning buggers.


HaHa you ACR'd a peacock. Wounder if that's a world first!

----------


## tiroatedson

> Had the Drury School annual possum hunt this weekend.  As per usual, the weather was less than favorable.
> Our 4 man team managed to secure 308 of the environmental terrorist bears, with just over 1,300 being taken in total.
> 
> Attachment 51253
> 
> Here's the first 115 from the first nights shoot


That's a good effort. The school pluck the possums?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Savage1

> HaHa you ACR'd a peacock. Wounder if that's a world first!


That's not the first one I've gotten with it, it's shot a fair few turkeys too.

----------


## Dundee

> That's not the first one I've gotten with it, it's shot a fair few turkeys too.


So did it go...............rat a tatrat a tatrat a tatrat a tatrat a tat? Or ping plop? :Grin:

----------


## hotbarrels

> That's a good effort. The school pluck the possums?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, a buyer came down from the far north and bought them as full bodies.  The school makes close to $5k out of it each year.

----------


## MikeB

Zapped a half dozen of these squawking mongrels with the 22-250 on Sunday, first time firing a rifle since I broke this bloody shoulder. Shooting one armed was a hell of a lot harder than I thought it would be. So was guessing holdover without the rangefinder. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

@MikeB @akaroa1 might be able to give you some pointers on one handed shooting!

----------


## Marty Henry

you dont need holdover with a 22-250

----------


## akaroa1

> you dont need holdover with a 22-250


You do if you walk far enough away from them !


Good on you MikeB.
I had to change over and shoot right handed for a couple of months after I had my left shoulder re built. Way better than not shooting at all though.
Back to shooting from the left now.

Best therapy you can have is that desire to be back out hunting.

----------


## ChrisF

1x magpie at a close 124yds , any time its not raining in winter is a good day out , as long as you are not working it .

----------


## ChrisF

3x magpies close range with 22 hornet , 48, 104-105 yds .

Nice day out , considering its winter .

----------


## northdude

Perfect for the job

----------


## Dundee

One plover, last day tomorrow with the shotty on the quad then the ole .22 will come out on the job :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## GMH72

Shot a rabbit, a hare and a Turkey over the weekend. 

Usually use CCI subs in the .22 but tried some CCI Stingers without scope adjustment and the change in ammo made it 3 inches high at 50 yards. Want to try some of the CCI Velocitor if I can find it.

----------


## mkm

Not quite a peacock with an AR15 but one more cat that won't be back to chew on possum carcasses

----------


## 223nut

@mkm that cat looks in really good nick!

----------


## Pengy

I have been trying to trap this fat bugger for months, then all of a sudden he just turned up at the house as I was about to put the 22 mag to bed last night


Just need to do the same for his ginger buddy and the birds will be a lot happier for sure

----------


## Gibo

Nice bed he has  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Pengy

> Nice bed he has


Got to treat the kill with respect and make it comfy mate  :Psmiley: .................................YEAH right. 
Just a random off cut of foam happened to be where the light was

----------


## Dan

Dealt to some immigrants on the weekend with the new Czech :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 51771
> 
> Dealt to some immigrants on the weekend with the new Czech


Strange place to put the suppressor  :Grin:

----------


## hotbarrels

I know this is probably a bit morbid since so many people have cats as pets, but anyone ever skinned a cat for the pelt?  Whats the hair like in terms of longevity (eg we all know that red deer hair follicles break due to being hollow)?

----------


## 223nut

@hotbarrels you do see some with interesting coats

----------


## mkm

Yep plenty of food up here and not too much to worry them except me! @Pengy nice work, but now I have torch envy  :O O:

----------


## Pengy

Maxtoch sniper with remote switch is simply awesome for pest control

----------


## Dundee

> I know this is probably a bit morbid since so many people have cats as pets, but anyone ever skinned a cat for the pelt?  Whats the hair like in terms of longevity (eg we all know that red deer hair follicles break due to being hollow)?


This one is 20years old,was jet black but faded a bit now. :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Another noisey bugger blown out of the sky while the quad was moving.

----------


## Gibo

> Another noisey bugger blown out of the sky while the quad was moving.
> Attachment 51775


At 200 yards :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> At 200 yards


At 20km/h :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> At 20km/h


While playing the banjo

----------


## BRADS

> While playing the banjo


And drinking a bomber !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> And drinking a bomber !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And dropping a bomb

----------


## ChrisF

magpie at 154yds , hornet , nice day for Winter

----------


## northdude

That hornet is getting a work out  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> And dropping a bomb


And farting the 1812 overture.

----------


## Maca49

> This one is 20years old,was jet black but faded a bit now.
> Attachment 51774


pussies tend to lose its colour with age DD

----------


## deadidick

> pussies tend to lose its colour with age DD


I heard they go grey?? Maca

----------


## Maca49

Or bald?

----------


## Beaker

> Or bald?


That's when they're 22.....

----------


## Dougie

Worked for this one, not many friends of mine would get on their guts and stalk just for a rabbit! 

(Just quietly though, I shot and missed at two easy opportunities and this was the only other one I saw, rookie mistake not sighting in after changing ammo!)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Worked for this one, not many friends of mine would get on their guts and stalk just for a rabbit! 
> 
> (Just quietly though, I shot and missed at two easy opportunities and this was the only other one I saw, rookie mistake not sighting in after changing ammo!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Often takes about 10 shots for the new ammo to settle down as well Dougie.

Just quietly I don't mind driving a couple of hours just to shoot one. They're getting rare down this way.

----------


## 223nut

they arent rare 'hare' but getting access to them is the problem

----------


## 7mmsaum

> they arent rare 'hare' but getting access to them is the problem


Come up to Hawkes Bay for a small game shooting weekend, can shoot them from 20 to 800yrds, can get you onto certain vineyards where 40 rabbits and 50 hares for a weekend is easily attained, the meat is seriously good to eat fried, and in stirfrys and casseroles 

Making myself hungry  :Have A Nice Day: 








For some reason i like it barbecued with apricot sauce

----------


## Rushy

Bloody hell I am hungry now.  Yum!

----------


## Sean

> Worked for this one, not many friends of mine would get on their guts and stalk just for a rabbit! 
> 
> Just quietly though, I shot and missed at two easy opportunities and this was the only other one I saw, rookie mistake not sighting in after changing ammo!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you gonna eat it

----------


## Dundee

> Come up to Hawkes Bay for a small game shooting weekend, can shoot them from 20 to 800yrds, can get you onto certain vineyards where 40 rabbits and 50 hares for a weekend is easily attained, the meat is seriously good to eat fried, and in stirfrys and casseroles 
> 
> Making myself hungry 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit that looks good

----------


## Beaker

That last one,  oh yes!

So how about at the Toby shoot, a bit of the local wildlife? @Rushy the chief? Or maybe @7mmsaum chief? - or a cook off, as well as a shoot off...... Looser to be shot,  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## quentin

Starting to have to work for the small game in the orchard. The upshot is that there are less rabbit holes to fill in.
A couple of hours of walking only resulted in seeing one hare.

----------


## mkm

Do these two count as little pesties? They are about the same size as there cats up here!

----------


## SlimySquirrel

> Come up to Hawkes Bay for a small game shooting weekend, can shoot them from 20 to 800yrds, can get you onto certain vineyards where 40 rabbits and 50 hares for a weekend is easily attained, the meat is seriously good to eat fried, and in stirfrys and casseroles 
> 
> Making myself hungry 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeeeeeesus... Talk like that is dangerous!!

Keen as... I will have to convince my colleagues that I'm the best person for the Napier leg!!

I'll have to try some at range... I may have a new .260 by then

----------


## Rushy

This silly bugger made the mistake of perching on the fence just outside the Kitchen window this morning.

I can't remember the last time I used the 10/22

----------


## Rushy

And the finished product.

----------


## 223nut

> And the finished product.
> Attachment 51981


Yum yum gobble gobble

----------


## Maca49

Just coming back from Veitnam, that will be a real treat for you, pity it won't taste like crickets! :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Just coming back from Veitnam, that will be a real treat for you, pity it won't taste like crickets!


Its crop was full of clover leaves.  It won't have eaten crickets in a couple of months now.

----------


## scottrods

Two hares on the lucerne last night. No wind, so the HMR did the job.
Four coons in the pines. 
A rabbit in the garden.

So a good night.

----------


## Dundee

three plovers earlier,four shots dang i'm slipping.

----------


## tiroatedson

> Two hares on the lucerne last night. No wind, so the HMR did the job.
> Four coons in the pines. 
> A rabbit in the garden.
> 
> So a good night.


Needs photos for our veiwing pleasure....otherwise we'll done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## scottrods

Not so easy at 1030pm to take pics.

----------


## suthy

Some of the weekends work...

----------


## MB

> 


Wow, any chance of a recipe? Cheers.

----------


## Chilli_Dog

Unlucky wallaby, it survived being shot at by Dads 223 T3, not an old 303 with iron sights though (and they have to be the worst irons I have ever used). Got a hare on the way home with the car to but that doesnt really count.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Wifey buys a coat n cook sachet





Paint the rabbit with butter or duck fat then cover with coat n cook 

Roast/bake with your fav veges



[

----------


## R93

> And the finished product.
> Attachment 51981


Jeez Rushy. Not a bad effort prepping that bird. wish I could pluck a bird that cleanly😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Texas ass shot. No2 steel shot stopped him in his tracks.

----------


## Rushy

> Jeez Rushy. Not a bad effort prepping that bird. wish I could pluck a bird that cleanly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


She was still warm when I did it.  Took no more than 15 or so minutes.  No boiling water, just bare hands.

----------


## mkm

Found this fella this morning having a chew on a pig skin i was drying.

----------


## Pengy

> Attachment 52016
> 
> Unlucky wallaby, it survived being shot at by Dads 223 T3, not an old 303 with iron sights though (and they have to be the worst irons I have ever used). Got a hare on the way home with the car to but that doesnt really count.


Nice looking rifle  :Wink:

----------


## Savage1

Back out to the mates farm again today, normally take my .223 to bowl them and average only one each time. Took my trusty Marlin 795 .22 and dropped 7 with subs in less than 30 seconds, could've hit more had I taken my second mag. Less noise makes a big difference. 7x the result with a gun 1/10th the price.

----------


## Pengy

I just nailed a nice young billy in thick cover from around 60 mtrs with my 22 mag.
The goat was invisible to me, but the dog gave me her first solid indication that there was game present, so I acted accordingly. Hopefully she will now do the same with deer.

----------


## Rushy

> I just nailed a nice young billy in thick cover from around 60 mtrs with my 22 mag.
> The goat was invisible to me, but the dog gave me her first solid indication that there was game present, so I acted accordingly. Hopefully she will now do the same with deer.


One of those new fangled invisigoats eh Pengy?

----------


## Maca49

And here was I thinking you'd nailed a nice little Yellow Penguin! :Pacman:

----------


## Pengy

Old people can be so rude  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

Shooting an invisable target :Grin:

----------


## Double Shot

> Shooting an invisable target


It certainly appears that way with no photo for proof...

----------


## Shearer

> I just nailed a nice young billy in thick cover from around 60 mtrs with my 22 mag.
> The goat was invisible to me, but the dog gave me her first solid indication that there was game present, so I acted accordingly. Hopefully she will now do the same with deer.


So Faye didn't start barking and chase it?

----------


## Pengy

> So Faye didn't start barking and chase it?


No, she held  and stayed quiet.........till I fired the shot

----------


## Pengy

> It certainly appears that way with no photo for proof...


You will just have to trust me on this one. No camera or even a phone. I dropped the meat off ( in original packaging) to my nearest neighbour

----------


## Shearer

> No, she held  and stayed quiet.........till I fired the shot


Good stuff

----------


## suthy

Here are some Hares(lol) I've go onto in the last couple of months, there has been some monsters!

----------


## Sean

I got a rabbit last night

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> I got a rabbit last night


Are ya gonna cook it Sean?

----------


## Rushy

> Are ya gonna cook it Sean?


I reckon he will.

----------


## 223nut

> Are ya gonna cook it Sean?


@Mrs_dundee will cook it and @Dundee will smother it in t sauce

----------


## Maca49

> I got a rabbit last night


Looks like a trout to me?

----------


## Sean

It had extra bullet in its backside so I gave it to Bolt

----------


## Sean

> Looks like a trout to me?


?

----------


## Rushy

> ?


He is talking about your Avatar Sean.  You have to make allowances for Maca as he is old and prone to saying silly things at odd times.

----------


## stretch

> Looks like a trout to me?





> He is talking about your Avatar Sean.  You have to make allowances for Maca as he is old and prone to saying silly things at odd times.


Classic 'Dad' joke material.

----------


## time out

A low tech solution for a garden pest at lunch today - in the garden outside the kitchen window - about 8m away 
Cooey 750 - just leave it up there for animals in cages - but 8m was OK and Cruz was pleased to do some retrieving
Dissected it with a sharp axe - 12 nice pieces of trap bait - plus the head in a cage today - his mate came to find him at afternoon tea - but will leave him for next time 
Looks like this camera lens is f..ked - spots on inside lens  :Sad: 
Has anyone got a fast air rifle they want to sell - garden rabbits at home as well

----------


## Maca49

> Classic 'Dad' joke material.


I think @Rushy a Dave @stretch

----------


## mrs dundee

Timeout nice looking dog you hv their,whats his name.

----------


## tiroatedson

Picked this hare up this morning.  I shot it last night but didn't find it in the grass. Still good for cats though..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Picked this hare up this morning.  I shot it last night but didn't find it in the grass. Still good for cats though..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hare tails for dinner? :Psmiley:

----------


## Dougie

Biggest jack rabbit I have gotten off this property in ages - also whacked a second and defo a hit by the sound, he had just popped up a hole though so I lost him down there good excuse to get a foxy.. 

Halved this Bugger for the dogs' dinner. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

> Biggest jack rabbit I have gotten off this property in ages - also whacked a second and defo a hit by the sound, he had just popped up a hole though so I lost him down there good excuse to get a foxy.. 
> 
> Halved this Bugger for the dogs' dinner. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ummm I gonna be a bit pedantic ....if it's a boy it's a buck otherwise chances are it'll be a European rabbit...which (Im pretty certain) are not jack rabbits ...bugger about the second one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

> Ummm I gonna be a bit pedantic ....if it's a boy it's a buck otherwise chances are it'll be a European rabbit...which (Im pretty certain) are not jack rabbits ...bugger about the second one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was the kind with nuts lol. 

Mericans call Hares 'Jack Rabbits'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> Ummm I gonna be a bit pedantic ....if it's a boy it's a buck otherwise chances are it'll be a European rabbit...which (Im pretty certain) are not jack rabbits ...bugger about the second one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you wana be pedantic you dont fallow arent stags they are bucks!

----------


## tiroatedson

> if you wana be pedantic you dont fallow arent stags they are bucks!


I know....;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

> if you wana be pedantic you dont fallow arent stags they are bucks!


At least you said Fallow not fellow, that shit makes me want to go spider monkey on people and smack that E out of their mouth! 

Usually I just start talking about read stags in retort 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## northdude

Shit your a bit of an agro fallow aren't you  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Just seen a post of someones that smacked over a hare,the fellow that shared the picture had a comment from someone else saying "poor bunny" his reply was  "lol its a hear" :Grin:

----------


## kidmac42

Just smacked a magpie right outside my front door with 'myrtle' the 12g. 1 more to go and it'll be time for a new mob of the noisy huas to move in and come get some.

----------


## Feral

We live next door to an undeveloped subdivision. A lot of gorse and a lot of possums. Taking the dog for a walk has found a whole new dimension as she has discovered the joy of thrashing possums to death. No gun required and over $130 worth of fur so far. Little buggers don't stop coming tho!



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

@Feral, if mine find one theres no fur left!

----------


## Feral

> @Feral, if mine find one theres no fur left!


Yeah I have to be bloody quick! It's actually a bit of a race between man and dog. I often end up plucking one and she's off hauling another one out of the bush before I'm done!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

Got asked to clear some rabbits from a friend’s lawn. They had eight resident rabbits. Drove up to their place, shot six of them from the deck. Went in for a cup of tea. Came back out and got the other two. Now that’s efficient pest control!

----------


## Beaker

Gees tried that for a mate last week.  
Said heaps of rabbits, over there.  
Turn up, have a look, nothing.  Have a feed, have a look, nothing.  Put the gun away, have a drink or 3, head for a piss, look out the window, bloody rabbits........

No luck at all. Good night though

----------


## Dundee

Just got in from checking cows. Weather is crap horizontal sleet and rain and gale force winds.This bugger was out though.

----------


## Dundee

Double

----------


## Mathias

@Dundee these stupid Aussies are so dumb that you shoot one and wait a minute and the other comes back for a look and wham-o a double  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

yip that is exactly what happened. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Martin358

This is the 19th squawky bird this year and the eel was speared while cleaning a drain last summer

----------


## tiroatedson

Cool....but that dog might need to go on a bit of a diet...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

He's eaten 18 squawky birds

----------


## Maca49

Quick walk at Taupo this pm, 4 rabbits, 1 hare and two knee highs, spurred plovers? Snow still low on hills at Kinloch but yesterday was right down :Cool:  Wanganui tomorrow, weather looking good!

----------


## Rushy

Good work Maca

----------


## Nunga

Did some clearing up around the back yard yesterday. When i was there I could hear magpies but didnt really pay much attention to how many we had around the place in the past. So I had a quick count up and saw we had over 20 magpies flying around out there so i decided to see how many i could take out .... I went back and sat in the garage with the window half open with the blinds closed and waited for one to land in the paddock i guessed him to be around 40 meters out. The wind was blowing hard and i knew it was going to be tricky to to hit him where i wanted. I loaded my Crosman .22 air rifle which I have gas-rammed and made a nice two stage trigger for, very quietly moved the blinds to the side and poked my gun out of the window. Then I aimed to hit it on or around the tail area. I lined him up and took the shot and bingo...exactly where i wanted to hit him. He flapped around on the grass and made a lot of noise and before you knew it there was a heap of magpies there getting in on the action. I managed to get 6 in total before the rest flew away. The best part about this is the birds have no idea where or who i was and have no idea what hit them so i can take another crack at them another day. Thats the beauty of hunting with a super quiet air rifle  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## northdude

Cool can't beat an accurate airifle to hone the skills well done

----------


## Rushy

Good work Nunga

----------


## FatLabrador

Got these today with da 20 gauge

----------


## Feral

Another 5 tree rats tonight. Must have pulled close to 40 this winter from taking the dog out for a walk around the paddocks. Good pocket money for the kids. Bit of star anise, cloves and cinnamon drew a few more out from deeper in the bush this week. Joey's starting to put on the size now too.

Bow shot one through the head at 20m the other night. Happy with that.



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

Not the biggest critter, but she's happy. Still hasn't worked out what to do with them so drops at my feet and I gotta stomp on the buggers.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## FatLabrador

Used the 12 gauge today

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 53865
> Used the 12 gauge today


A couple of young ones.  Good work.

----------


## FatLabrador

Got about 200 magpies in one big flock following the calfing cows most of the magpies r young. Rather get an old one than 2 young magpies. Them old ones r smart buggers

----------


## Dundee

Start trapping the bastards the battle will never be over.

----------


## FatLabrador

Shot this ole bird at the house. I was trying to sleep off a migraine with the fag calling his friends for a fight.so grabbed the crosman quest 1000 177 that I had put a new spring in it a week ago the old one had broken twice. So I put me flash pellet in it and put one in his chest at 40 meaters. So happy to get a old bird

----------


## Nunga

You have broken two springs? the most common cause of spring breakage is leaving your gun cocked for too long. on another note i have gas rams for these which will drop pretty much straight in and you will never suffer from a broken spring again and you wont lose power like the springs do over time...oh and nice shot by the way  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## FatLabrador

Da one spring had 2 brakes. Da gun is like 7 years old

----------


## Feral

Well several months of walking the dog in the evenings has paid off. With a bommyknocker for the possums, I managed to collect enough fur to trade it up to a Svord Von Tempsky bowie as well as pay my teen boy his dues. I like free stuff.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## mkm

Went out to turn the lights off in the woodshed last night and found these two. Add to the fur fund for some new toys a some stage.

----------


## time out

> Timeout nice looking dog you hv their,whats his name.


Thanks mrs Dundee - name is Cruz - sadly we have just realised he has hip dysplasia - one side quite bad - he is only seven - probably wont make old bones - he is a heavy lift in and out of the Cruiser as I try to stop the jarring  :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

Seen a black rabbit today :Have A Nice Day:  Told the lad don't shoot it as it is too small to eat.

----------


## Pengy

Hell hound caught, killed and ate a baby bunny on our afternoon stroll.
Got growled at while out for an evening leg stretch, so replied with a 30g v max, pretty explosive on critters  :Have A Nice Day: 
I was a bit saddened to see the possum had a joey on board, so dispatched that with the knife.

----------


## 223nut

@penny could have kept the little fully. Then plucked him ever autumn

----------


## Pengy

Who is this penny I keep hearing of  :Psmiley:

----------


## 223nut

> Who is this penny I keep hearing of


Bloody auto correct on the tablet! Was supposed to be fulla as well as pengy doesn't seem to be learning

----------


## tamamutu

Was waiting for a deer to come out just on dark the other day, a cat appeared on the scene, was an easy decision that the cat didn't like and a boost to the local bird population

----------


## madmaori

> Was waiting for a deer to come out just on dark the other day, a cat appeared on the scene, was an easy decision that the cat didn't like and a boost to the local bird population


Well played!

----------


## Maca49

> Who is this penny I keep hearing of


It will drop one day! :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Here is the black rabbit on the ranch. :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

Shoot the bugger Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

Its not big enough to full the pot yet Rushy

----------


## Maca49

Sighted my new 223 in at the Taupo Deerstalkers range and became a member so Curly told me, so will get a range key shortly! Was a hard day at the office, saw 3 rabbits, whacked this nice turnip 5x 100 meters shots!.
Then things improved, went for a drive around my new farm 500 acres of great shooting! Keen to get out early next month for a stroll!! :Cool:

----------


## Beaker

> Sighted my new 223 in at the Taupo Deerstalkers range and became a member so Curly told me, so will get a range key shortly! Was a hard day at the office, saw 3 rabbits, whacked this nice turnip 5x 100 meters shots!Attachment 54621.
> Then things improved, went for a drive around my new farm 500 acres of great shooting! Keen to get out early next month for a stroll!!


What projectiles are you using? That's big chunks for 5 hits..... or is that you shot 5 times at it?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

It was actually 4 rounds fired into it at 100 metres, all four plastic tips were left in the turnip, 17 HMR VMax, they must hurt!

----------


## Rushy

> Sighted my new 223 in at the Taupo Deerstalkers range and became a member so Curly told me, so will get a range key shortly! Was a hard day at the office, saw 3 rabbits, whacked this nice turnip 5x 100 meters shots!Attachment 54621.
> Then things improved, went for a drive around my new farm 500 acres of great shooting! Keen to get out early next month for a stroll!!


Maca the turnip was dead after the first hit.

----------


## northdude

Are they hard to hunt is there any doc land that holds any  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Martin358

bBe careful, if DOC hear that turnips are growing by the paddock full they will try to control them with 1080

----------


## keneff

> Few of the few dozen wallys we got the other nightAttachment 2820


Reminds me of some other Aussies I saw on TV last night, except they were deader :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

Few less possoms in NZ now .. Fur bag filling. Great to be back out on the hill, even better for the hound!

----------


## 223nut

> Few less possoms in NZ now .. Fur bag filling. Great to be back out on the hill, even better for the hound!


Hope your not using a plastic bag for it? I was and got told it not that good for it, best thing is onion bags

----------


## stingray

Never had a prob with plastic ...make really sure fur is dry... Have spread a wet mornings fur in front of the fire or on news paper in a sunny room and turned it all day to remove all dampness. Great fur on both bucks and does still no sign of moulting.

----------


## Hutch

Results of a walk this afternoon. 2 for the freezer one for the dogs. Photos a bit blurry as was starting to get dark.

----------


## Maca49

> Maca the turnip was dead after the first hit.


You know SFA about turnips then! :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

> Are they hard to hunt is there any doc land that holds any


Waikato Conservation Land this one, escaped from the paddock next door!

----------


## Hutch

> You know SFA about turnips then!


Quadruple tap, zombie turnip?

----------


## Maca49

Last time I was in the turnip patch I despatch a Ginger Mick! :Wink:

----------


## wsm junkie

> Are they hard to hunt is there any doc land that holds any


They're crafty buggers, almost missed out on a trophy once - cheeky bugger had jumped the fence and was trying to hide out with some swedes :Psmiley:

----------


## bomber

The trout spotter got herself another when getting the cows...again she still not sure what to do so had to despatch another with a gentle tap..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

Damn that's a big hare!

----------


## bomber

Breed them big.. hare

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## ChrisF

2 magpies at 165yds , today , its good to get out shooting , its been a while .

----------


## FatLabrador

Nice head shot at 35 meters

----------


## Shearer

The one you saw the other evening @Pengy.

----------


## Dundee

> The one you saw the other evening @Pengy.
> Attachment 55070


Now that is an eater for the pot :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Went out tonight to shut a few gates and check the moos and bagged a pot fuller :Grin:

----------


## Shearer

> Now that is an eater for the pot


Yeah. Got it hanging in the shed now.
What's tour favourite way of cooking them whole @Dundee?

----------


## Dundee

In the slow cooker shearer

----------


## 7.62

Snuck out for a walk last night to use up the last of my 53g v maxes, still deadly accurate despite the wind!

----------


## Sean

@Dundee got a magpie with the 12gauge this morning. I videoed it.
https://youtu.be/xAnxF9vBtqM

----------


## Sean

@Dundee got a magpie with the 12gauge this morning. I videoed it.
https://youtu.be/xAnxF9vBtqM

----------


## Sean

> Went out tonight to shut a few gates and check the moos and bagged a pot fuller
> Attachment 55090


Heres the video
https://youtu.be/Zyxc6XKAzKs

----------


## suthy

After a great day on Saturday with the 17, the slow cooker is over flowing!!

----------


## Maca49

That's a good looking rifle! The 17 seems to work very well on bunnies, good shooting

----------


## Dundee

Early morning swimming lesson.

----------


## Mooseman

Went for a walk last night shot 5 possums and a wallaby with my very old Walther 22 K Hornet, bit big for them but certainly knocks them down. 45 gr Hornady SP at 2700 fps out of a 20 inch barrel.

----------


## GravelBen

Went for a wander to explore a new spot.

----------


## rossi.45

309yds . . .22 VarTarg Turbo

----------


## Dundee

long way to walk to pick that mess up :Grin:

----------


## time out

Big rat Dundee - keep giving them lessons 
I am trying to teach these buggars that its a one way trip up a post stay - getting hard to find - one out of 20 odd traps today 


Sighted in my new 17 - havent been able to find anything to savage yet - cunning magpies are playing safe

----------


## GravelBen

Good taste in rifles  :Thumbsup: 

(I have one of those in 22LR, but brown stock instead of grey)

----------


## southernman

> 309yds . . .22 VarTarg TurboAttachment 55418


Nice, whats the specs on the .222 turbo, what case do you use, i know of the 20, var targ turbo, not a .22.
 great shooting spot,

----------


## rossi.45

222Rem parent case - neck turned, 30° shoulder - 23.2grns 2208 50grn Vmax 3000fps



80s Rem700, M16 extractor - 23" Shilen match heavy fluted barrel - 6.5-20 EFR Leupold TMR reticle

great spot alright, lots of cover for close shooting and across gullies for longer shots - the Rabbits are really coming on now so  target rich - lookn forward to daylight saving n shooting after work thru the week

----------


## smidey

> Early morning swimming lesson.
> Attachment 55353


Looks like your a terrible swim coach. 
I just watched the paralympic butterfly final and one compeditor had no arms, still nor sure what I was watching

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dundee

A big buck rabbit this morning with the .22.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Good taste in rifles 
> 
> (I have one of those in 22LR, but brown stock instead of grey)


+1

----------


## FatLabrador

Shot this one while it was eating after birth.

----------


## dale

So before I decided to remove the scope from my 300Rum I thought it might be a good idea to go for a morning dive and drop a few goats for the local farmer. shooting mostly 3-500 yards, I managed to pull off my longest shot yet one goat at 885 yards, and the second at 925 yards  :Thumbsup:  . all retrieved for dog food... now to wait for the new toy to turn up 1000 yards look out  :Grin:

----------


## 7.62

Couple rabbits tonight with the old school 22

----------


## Ranal

Not today but a while back. Myna landed at the range. 7mm RM might be over kill. But it worked.

----------


## Ranal

Same range but this time 200 metres with .243. 10 year old reloads from previous owner. Brown smudge bottom right ⅓ feathers everywhere.

----------


## 300CALMAN

I still like pest shooting, like all hunting you never know whats going to happen and Saturday night possums was no different. I have been itching to get the newly assembled 10/22 parts special out and blood it. Also for some reason I hadn't take the Maxtorch out for possums yet.



Started with a bunch of Twofas. Then this guy... He was pretty pissed after I shot him in the wrong end. He fell out of the tree and I went to finish him with a head shot.



Then in an act of possum F*** You defiance he grabbed the end of my MAE suppressor and bit hard! :Wtfsmilie:  Look at the result:



FAAAA Health and Safety moment team. Don't pick up a live possum. These buggers have sharp teeth. H and S moment for possums: Don't stick a suppressor in your mouth.

It was then on to the calling tree (see previous post) and I heard it before I Maxtourched it... How? 14 possums scurrying up at once sounds like an army of cockroaches!



It was more like a firing squad really. Just to get a perspective the tree:

First branch is at eye level for me. Anyway byt the ed it was about 26 in total not including all the Twofas and I went home.

A few things learned:
1.WOW the Maxtorch. What a beast. 
2. Keep fingers away from live possums.
3. 6.5-20 Weavers are not a good hunting scope even if you set paralax on 25.
4. Plucking 14 possums takes a long time.
5. WOW the Maxtorch. What a beast!

BTW anyone know who is buying possum fur in Auckland?

----------


## chopsuey

Loving my new CZ 17hmr and Maxtoch combo. Yes 300CALMAN Maxtoch torch is a beast!! Everytime i take it out someone wants to buy it off me on the spot!
Hare was taken at 120 yards, another Rab at 100yards and the other about 10 yards

----------


## Ranal

@300CALMAN try asking at Serious Shooters. They used too.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> @300CALMAN try asking at Serious Shooters. They used too.


CHEERS @Ranal !!! gave them a call and they offered $80 a kg. With 0.5kg I guess that will help pay for a brick of ammo.

----------


## Dundee

> CHEERS @Ranal !!! gave them a call and they offered $80 a kg. With 0.5kg I guess that will help pay for a brick of ammo.


Try your H&F store up there we get $100per kilo at our store but if we go to Woodville $120

----------


## Mooseman

120 down here at Whakatane with Bruce Dawson, $ 80 sounds a bit cheap.

----------


## Sean

> CHEERS @Ranal !!! gave them a call and they offered $80 a kg. With 0.5kg I guess that will help pay for a brick of ammo.


Sounds like a bit of a rip off

----------


## bomber

Her first actual kill I haven't had to despatch for her.@dundee would be proud been an honest 300yds b4 she dropped it with an awesome head shot.
She was stoked

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sean

Cool, does she just chase them until she catches them??
Hahaha

----------


## bomber

Yep the never give in attitude, a bad habit she's learnt from me Sean 😜 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## ChrisF

Sunday , 2 magpies at 168yds , hornet , & fired a few rounds thru the wifes new , Uberti baby rolling block , 38 spl , very nice , just need to load up more ammo for it , it came with a lot of 158gr lead bullets .

----------


## Dundee

Big game hunting :Grin:

----------


## Sean

Got 1 hare and a rabbit.
The video tells the story
https://youtu.be/u0FRewzubHk

----------


## Dundee

Seans kills

----------


## time out

Wouldnt want to be a pest round your place Dundee - fantastic what you and Sean are doing 
Wish I had realised the damage that magpies are doing to our birdlife a lot earlier - you must have made a huge difference round your place :36 7 5:

----------


## Dundee

@time out it is truley amazing to have native birds in our section and all over the farm.bellbirds,tuis,waxeyes,kereru fantail grey warblers the noise of the birds is awesome.

----------


## bomber

Hawk versus hare..Hawk 1 hare 0 couldn't get close enough or was quick enough to get the hit The hare headed out to the open last thing it ever did was impressive.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## smidey

> @time out it is truley amazing to have native birds in our section and all over the farm.bellbirds,tuis,waxeyes,kereru fantail grey warblers the noise of the birds is awesome.


For about five years I've been at war with magpie, myna, Plover and Pukeko. The difference is amazing now the the natives returned, even a bittern fir the first time.
Even an influx of imports I like, about ten pheasant are around now when there never used to be any

Sent from my workbench

----------


## time out

He is having a good look Dundee - I wonder if he will go in  :Wink:  - do you have any advice please
I got some lard to put in the trap and on the piece of wood - someone told me lard is good 
They wouldnt go in with the bare cage - so I invested in a plastic decoy 
I give up getting near them with the 17 - as soon as I turn up at the gate the pair head off to the trees on top of the next hill

----------


## Sean

> He is having a good look Dundee - I wonder if he will go in  - do you have any advice please
> I got some lard to put in the trap and on the piece of wood - someone told me lard is good 
> They wouldn’t go in with the bare cage - so I invested in a plastic decoy 
> I give up getting near them with the 17 - as soon as I turn up at the gate the pair head off to the trees on top of the next hill


We just use any fat from the dog tucker. They go in our cage trap without decoys too.

----------


## Dundee

mutton fat is good as it doesn't get fly blown.Once you catch one keep it as a live decoy.

----------


## rossi.45



----------


## FatLabrador

How much is that trap worth time out

----------


## FatLabrador

Got a bule swamp Bird today

----------


## time out

Not sure of retail price - I paid $100 on TM and it was local
Got it to use on doves round home section - bastards wouldnt go near it - turned it into a hog trap - fantastic - 24 last summer
Your Lab looks good - doesnt look fat - you are doing well on magpies

----------


## stretch

> Not sure of retail price - I paid $100 on TM and it was local
> Got it to use on doves round home section - bastards wouldnt go near it - *turned it into a hog trap* - fantastic - 24 last summer
> Your Lab looks good - doesnt look fat - you are doing well on magpies


Must be some bloody small pigs!

----------


## time out

Not worried how I get them - cage or trap - but hogs are on my hit list as ground bird predators - they have to go

----------


## stretch

Ah! HEDGE-hogs! I was thinking of the bacon kind.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## FatLabrador

What's thr best bait for them hedgehawgs

----------


## Sean

I shot a hog last night Timeout

----------


## Sean

and 2 possums this morning

----------


## Sean



----------


## rossi.45

absolute crap evening for me with the .223AI but my Son was blitzing the wabbits with the HMR, these 3 taken at 180-190yds in near perfect conditions, next to no wind.

----------


## time out

FatLab - they will go after any bait you put in a DOC250 for rats etc - also get them in a Timms because I always put a milk bottle top of possum paste on the bend of the rod - I have been using cat or dog biscuits in the cage - not that I own a cat!
Great work you are doing on predators Sean - must be good pocket money in that fur 
Bloody magpies are still not going in my cage - I have put the bait board on top of the cage now and moved the decoy a bit further away - I didnt take the 17 with me yesterday and saw the magpies chase a hawk then they went and sat in a dead pine tree about 100m away - but I will get them soon - also saw a couple of Kereru - will have something for the great Kereru count

----------


## Shearer

17HMR takes no prisoners at 130m

----------


## MikeB

Nailed a few more peacocks last couple weeks - Nailed four in a few minutes from 180m out to 400m with a mate spotting them and ranging for me. Was bloody awesome fun having someone calling the ranges, just dial, aim and shoot.

----------


## Dundee

Shot the bucks girlfriend

She was a big girl

----------


## Dundee

Gave another rat a drenching.

----------


## time out

> Gave another rat a drenching.
> Attachment 56244


Its a big one Dundee - are you giving them swimming lessons in your duck ponds?
Ducklings wouldnt stand a chance with that buggar

----------


## FatLabrador

Got a magpie and a big ole hare today whith the 12 gauge. Challenging 5 meater head shot for the hare used dads 20 year old Winchester ranger six shot. Poor ole hare had a broken back leg get a few like that.

----------


## Sean

Last nights effort at @bomber's place

----------


## Blisters

Was invited to a gardners place in hunua to help out with a small rabbit strawberry patch problem unfortunatley for these two they were to noisy when making the beast with two backs up a tree

----------


## rossi.45



----------


## FatLabrador

Got 2 blue swamp birds at 70 meater with the 10/22. Two less duckling eating birds

----------


## oraki

> Got 2 blue swamp birds at 70 meater with the 10/22. Two less duckling eating birds


Wish I could get a dispensation to shoot a game bird with a rifle

----------


## smidey

> Wish I could get a dispensation to shoot a game bird with a rifle


Ask and you shall receive

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Sean

Got a big hare last night with the 22 and also shot a cat and an eel  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

What ya shooting eels for ya bully!!!

----------


## Rushy

> Got a big hare last night with the 22 and also shot a cat and an eel


Boy you will be eating well now then Sean.  Hare for roasts, Cat for Chinese and Eel for Sushi.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Dundee

> Boy you will be eating well now then Sean.  Hare for roasts, Cat for Chinese and Eel for Sushi.  Ha ha ha ha


Also has rat chowmein on the menu Rushy :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Also has rat chowmein on the menu Rushy


Rat is OK Dundee

----------


## StrikerNZ

First play with the thermal scope tonight, on the Savage A17. (Neither are mine)

Very trick bit of kit.  :Cool: 

15+ roos and 25ish rabbits.

----------


## Dundee

Another rat went swimming :Mouse:  :Mouse:

----------


## Sideshow

> Another rat went swimming
> Attachment 56463


Oh Dunee and I thought you where just tighten in his nuts.  :XD:

----------


## time out

The last two rats are massive Dundee - great they are out of the system
A few kills today - one rat, two mice and one rabbit in a cage - another cage tripped, bait gone and empty cage - not sure how they do it but I suspect a cat is reaching in past the treadle and then backs out 
I thought my rat was ok until I saw yours 
I put one third of the rabbit in a DOC250 - if I was a stoat - I could be tempted - but buggar all rodents on the property so I dont think there are many stoats around 
Bloody magpies just wont go inside the cage - as soon as I turn up they fly way up the back

----------


## Dundee

One for the swamp comp. Weasle?

----------


## 223nut

Seen pics of 3 rats in one victor yesterday... Two is common on the island but three is insane! Looked out the window and thought Ti saw a rabbit on the lawn till it moved off, these things are monsters this year

----------


## oraki

> Seen pics of 3 rats in one victor yesterday... Two is common on the island but three is insane! Looked out the window and thought Ti saw a rabbit on the lawn till it moved off, these things are monsters this year


Second to last time I was down was a mast year. We thought the deer were living right next to hut because the grass outside it was 'mown'. Wasn't until just on last light when they all came out and the ground was seething with rats. Never seen anything like it before

----------


## bomber

Fishing been shit so she bagged another 4 legged monster😜

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Question:
What was the last thing to go through this hares mind?

Answer:
17gn Hornady 17HMR.

----------


## Rushy

Great little round.

----------


## Shearer

> Great little round.


Sure is @Rushy. Love mine.

----------


## Rushy

> Sure is @Rushy. Love mine.


If the weather would fine up at the weekend I might get to play with my new one.

----------


## Sean

> Question:
> What was the last thing to go through this hares mind?
> Attachment 56556
> Answer:
> 17gn Hornady 17HMR.


Stop mincing hares!!!  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  How powerful are those bino's

----------


## Shearer

> Stop mincing hares!!!  How powerful are those bino's


The binos are Kowa 10x32s.

----------


## 6x47

Was reminded last night how good possums are. We've been starved round here with all the possum control the Reg Council has done but wandered out last night to have a look at the neighbour's ? poplar trees which are just coming into bud. Sure enough, -four- of the buggers up two adjacent trees, only about 50yds below the road. Soon had them sorted. 

Man, I enjoy the Maxtochs. Had the M24 on the .22 and was carrying the 2X as my son has temp got down on my decent headlight. No shortage of light  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7.62

Went out for a couple hours last night, 5 hares and 1 rabbit.  Been a few months since I last used this rifle but it reinforced how brutally effective an accurate. 22 running subsonics is

----------


## Dundee

Head shot hare hard right on the screen shot.
https://youtu.be/Zx6Aru92Dtk

Never took my range finder :Wink:  but it was a long way down to fetch it.

----------


## rossi.45

ran into these 2 heading up the hill to chase some Goats . . 197grn FP subsonics

----------


## rossi.45

1 of 6 shot later on with same 197grn subs  . . not a bad afternoons work ( dog food collecting ) spooked a nice Fallow stag on the way down which kind of took the shine off things but still a good walk . . R

----------


## bully

> Attachment 56681
> 
> 1 of 6 shot later on with same 197grn subs  . . not a bad afternoons work ( dog food collecting ) spooked a nice Fallow stag on the way down which kind of took the shine off things but still a good walk . . R


Nice pictures.
What make is the rifle? I feel like I need a lever action because I don't have one. Reason enough....

----------


## Rushy

> Nice pictures.
> What make is the rifle? I feel like I need a lever action because I don't have one. Reason enough....


This is only a guess but going of his forum handle it just might be a Rossi 45.  I have to say that being brought up on black and white movies of Cowboys shooting Indians makes a lever action with a scope and a suppressor just look plain wrong.

----------


## bully

> This is only a guess but going of his forum handle it just might be a Rossi 45.  I have to say that being brought up on black and white movies of Cowboys shooting Indians makes a lever action with a scope and a suppressor just look plain wrong.


I wouldn't mind a scope, it can only help. But not suppressor. I guess open site would help tip the scales toward the critters running around the house and keep the game going longer.
My only concern is levers seem to be mostly big calibres or the Henry, which I understand are not too accurate. After reading some thread I got put off the henry golden boy.

----------


## Maca49

> Great little round.


how would you know? You've only cuddled it so far? :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> how would you know? You've only cuddled it so far?


I've bowled a Maggie with yours.

----------


## Maca49

That doesn't count?

----------


## rossi.45

> Nice pictures.
> What make is the rifle? I feel like I need a lever action because I don't have one. Reason enough....


its a 336 Marlin in .30/30   

i've made a few changes, more later  . . .  to make it a better tool / rifle  

barrel shortened to 15 inches n threaded for DPT can suppressor - magazine cut back for later fitting of a over barrel suppressor
custom 40MOA scope base with Burris Signature rings with 30MOA of lift
Mk4 3.5-10 Mildot with M3 dials - zero stop to 350yds in one turn using subsonic load

wind is a real issue with such slow bullets but accuracy is a lot better than most give a leveraction credit for . . . and i get a lot of comments from people who dont like this or that about the rifle



everyone should have at least 1 lever action

R.

----------


## Rushy

> That doesn't count?


Does too ya arguementative bugger.

----------


## Dundee

I hate poisons but this shit plague needs to be stopped :Mouse: 

Another one tonight have traps set but this fecker succombed to poision.

Last rat chew took the power out at the shed :Sad:

----------


## 223nut

They R a menace after the mild winter @Dundee trying to make my workshop a rat free zone, it's a mission

----------


## time out

> I hate poisons but this shit plague needs to be stopped
> Attachment 56705Attachment 56706
> Another one tonight have traps set but this fecker succombed to poision.
> Attachment 56707
> Last rat chew took the power out at the shed


Trouble is - its a first generation rodenticide and may take 3 to 8 days to kill the bastards depending how much they eat - they can chew a lot of power cables in that time - the second or third generation poison may be faster - perhaps Pestoff 
Have you considered a Goodnature A24 trap as an additional tool for the shed - you could also move it round the farm - I saw a picture on a PFNZ site a few days back of one with 11 dead rats under it  :36 7 5:

----------


## Sean

Saw one of those traps at farmlands today Timeout.
I got one small possum today. Pulled all my traps out

----------


## FatLabrador

Went spotlighting last night not a possum to be seen landcorp been poisoning again. Saw three rabits and headshot a hare. Caught 4 rats by the duck pond 2 for doc 200ed and the other two got swimming lessons in a cat trap. Used maze as bait.

----------


## Dundee

Winning the battle found two more dead rats. :Mouse:  :Mouse:

----------


## Dundee

Look what I see sticking out of the neighbours silage paddock :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## oraki

A Mere Hare??

----------


## Dundee

Christmas dinner :Grin:

----------


## smidey

Don't you have to take them any month that didn't have an R in it?

Sent from my workbench

----------


## MSL

It will still taste like watties when it's served up and washed down with 15-20 bombers

----------


## Dundee

> Don't you have to take them any month that didn't have an R in it?
> 
> Sent from my workbench


Old wives tail I reckon.  Couldn't get the wing feathers out so chopped the bloody wings off.Still a good feed on that bird thou. :Grin:

----------


## smidey

are there crickets about? if so i'd start to marinade your gumboot now  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Old wives tail I reckon.  Couldn't get the wing feathers out so chopped the bloody wings off.Still a good feed on that bird thou.
> Attachment 56889


Why didn't you head shoot the mother Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

> Why didn't you head shoot the mother Dundee.


It was head shot with .22

----------


## oraki

175 yds?.....  Or was it 175 Dundees

----------


## Rushy

> It was head shot with .22


Yeh sure that is why its wing is blown off.  And don't tell me you cut the bugger off coz I just won't believe you wasted good food.

----------


## Rushy

I just read your post Dundee.  What sort of girl are you if you can't pull the wing feathers out of a bird?

----------


## Dundee

plenty of meat on that bird without the wings

----------


## Dundee

Ninjerd this bugger this morning :Mouse:  It was in the dairy and ran down the pipe to the pit.
Didn't come out of pipe so I tipped 20litres down it and when it hit the pit floor scurried up the hose. :Mouse: 

Whacked it down with alkathene and stomped on the bastard :15 4 128:  :Mouse:

----------


## Rushy

Well done Dundee. You can have a beer for that effort.

----------


## Dundee

Went for a looksie before dinner tonight saw two hares bunkering out of the wind together.Put the scope up to my eye and sunstrike. :XD: 
Same place after dinner and there were three sitting out of the wind.One big mamma was unlucky with a headshot with my ole faithful .22 that has done the hard yards.(And long yards) :Grin:

----------


## smidey

Got two mynas this afternoon, with a bonfire!!
I had a stack of tree waste about the size of a transit van. Lit it and it went really well then I notice a flapping near it. I discovered two myna in a bad way, I figure they had flown through the hot air and that was that

Sent from my workbench

----------


## 223nut

5 rats in 24 hours in my shed... New record not sure if it's good or bad. One trap has gotten something 5nights in a row, one behind the house 4 in a row. Frigging plague, running around on the road in the middle of the day!

Forgot to add 5 possums on the evening 1.5hr stroll. Dogs tried them and i finally got something bigger than a rat with the 17hmr

----------


## Dundee

Baits have stopped being eaten here but there is a hell of a smell n he roof :Mouse: 
2 magpies today no pictures they all look dead :Grin:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> 5 rats in 24 hours in my shed... New record not sure if it's good or bad. One trap has gotten something 5nights in a row, one behind the house 4 in a row. Frigging plague, running around on the road in the middle of the day!
> 
> Forgot to add 5 possums on the evening 1.5hr stroll. Dogs tried them and i finally got something bigger than a rat with the 17hmr


Sounds like DOC might need to call in the airborne...

----------


## 223nut

> Sounds like DOC might need to call in the airborne...


6 nights in a row for that trap... No thanks to doc I like my rainwater chemical free! There is an extensive volunteer trapping program, one lady's up to 400 in the month checking her line

----------


## Maca49

> Baits have stopped being eaten here but there is a hell of a smell n he roof
> 2 magpies today no pictures they all look dead


I smell a Rat! :O O:

----------


## quentin

Gathering up the ingredients for the curry.

----------


## 223nut

5 tree monkeys last night, was a little consolation after stuffing up on a nice yearling for the freezer

----------


## Shearer

Interrupted a family outing this morning.

----------


## Dundee

> Interrupted a family outing this morning.
> Attachment 57383


Nice clean family portrait :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

> Nice clean family portrait


Yeah. I put the messy side down.

----------


## Hutch

First 6 of the 9 I got this afternoon.

----------


## Mooseman

Bit of a mixed bag tonight the cat and dog will be happy, shot with my old Krico with Winchester 40 gr subs.

----------


## Sean

First kill with my new 22 was a thrush. Then I went spotlighting last night and shot a hedghog that was hiding under the pines. I also saw a hare  but I didn't shoot him

----------


## FatLabrador

What kind @Sean

----------


## Sean

> What kind @Sean


what kind of 22? JW15 Norinco

----------


## Sean

First hares, one really long shot  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Cool:  :Cool: 
https://youtu.be/UHBodYKdzHE

----------


## Mooseman

Good work Sean, good fun chasing Hares and other small game.

----------


## Sean

Got another hare today. Very happy with my new .22
https://youtu.be/2N4Lq1nmmyM

----------


## veitnamcam

> First hares, one really long shot 
> https://youtu.be/UHBodYKdzHE





> Got another hare today. Very happy with my new .22
> https://youtu.be/2N4Lq1nmmyM


Great stuff Sean all that practise with the slugonator must have payed off :Cool: 

Good to see you pass up the hare on the horizon too.

----------


## Sean

> Great stuff Sean all that practise with the slugonator must have payed off
> 
> Good to see you pass up the hare on the horizon too.


Yea that slug gun did me well thanks, VC
Was one lucky hare, because that would have been such an easy shot  :Omg:  :Omg:

----------


## Dougie

Well done Sean! How old are you now, bud?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sean

> Well done Sean! How old are you now, bud?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


14

----------


## Mooseman

14 wow I started about 13 with air rifles then once I could sit my Firearms licence I did and then went onto bigger things. That was 48 years ago now but still love hunting and being in the outdoors.
You have a life time of hunting ahead of you so enjoy the success, failures, good times and bad but most of all be safe and enjoy our great outdoors.

----------


## Maca49

Well I've sanded and painted doors all weekend! So about 4 pm I took a walk on the farm. Summers a coming and there are heaps of small rabbits around, ended up with 9 rabbits and a hare
Shot the hare at 178 metres left handed from the top of a fence post and through the head!
Then this ginger mick was stalking a couple of young rabbits, he didn't know the same thing was happening to himself! 
Head shot at about 100 metres off fence post, took his body a while to accept the head was trashed, expecting a knighthood from Maggie, another ginger mick in the mail. One happy farmer! :Cool:

----------


## Natatale

Went for a walk around the back paddocks around 10pm tonight, with the Maxtoch M24 mounted to the 10/22, I was able to get a pukeko, a possum and a Hare.  
Was a pity that I only had the .22, as I had 3 Fallow just looking back at me from only 50 meters had a good look at them through the scope. I was so tempted to headshot the spiker. 
If I had been able to change the mag to Stingers, then I would have taken the shot. I normally take a mag of stingers and a couple of mags of subs and a brick of subs in my back pocket. I didn't take the stingers tonight. :Pissed Off:

----------


## viper

No photo's sorry but 60 rabbits shot yesterday arvo, tons of young ones running about.
The cheap Norinco I got is earning it's keep and proving a very accurate and reliable rifle.
Will be hitting the hill's again today.
Well done to Sean on his Hare, great to see you had put the rifle safely through the fence before jumping over.

----------


## Maca49

> No photo's sorry but 60 rabbits shot yesterday arvo, tons of young ones running about.
> The cheap Norinco I got is earning it's keep and proving a very accurate and reliable rifle.
> Will be hitting the hill's again today.
> Well done to Sean on his Hare, great to see you had put the rifle safely through the fence before jumping over.


Sounds like fun!

----------


## MikeB

> No photo's sorry but 60 rabbits shot yesterday arvo, tons of young ones running about.
> The cheap Norinco I got is earning it's keep and proving a very accurate and reliable rifle.
> Will be hitting the hill's again today.
> Well done to Sean on his Hare, great to see you had put the rifle safely through the fence before jumping over.


Is it legal to shoot pukekos with a 22? Didn't think it was somehow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

If you can killer with 1080 a .22 far more humane! :ORLY:

----------


## StrikerNZ

Awesome night last night bothering rabbits with Headcase's thermal scope and Savage A17. Him driving, me shooting  :Cool: 

Something like 50-60 rabbits, don't think I missed more than 10 shots all night. 

Managed twice with groups of 3 rabbits, (all sitting within a metre or two) and once with a group of two (not even 30cm between them) to drop them all, no survivors. Semi-auto and pitch-black seems to be very useful for that sort of thing..

Absolutely loving that thermal scope, it's a whole new world.  :Thumbsup: 

Here's a very poor and blurry pic from the phone, just showing how the general terrain appears through the scope. Resolution and clarity massively better in person. Any rabbits show up clearly, even among the rocks from a couple hundred metres away. There doesn't seem to be any drop-off in visibility of the terrain, even at distance. Can see the mountains and hills etc 10+K away..
Picture-in-picture box at top of the screen, for the fine aiming.



Just awesome..

----------


## bully

> Well I've sanded and painted doors all weekend! So about 4 pm I took a walk on the farm. Summers a coming and there are heaps of small rabbits around, ended up with 9 rabbits and a hareAttachment 57827Attachment 57828Attachment 57829
> Shot the hare at 178 metres left handed from the top of a fence post and through the head!
> Then this ginger mick was stalking a couple of young rabbits, he didn't know the same thing was happening to himself! Attachment 57830Attachment 57831
> Head shot at about 100 metres off fence post, took his body a while to accept the head was trashed, expecting a knighthood from Maggie, another ginger mick in the mail. One happy farmer!


Is that with ya 17hmr.
Same Talley as me on Saturday 9 rabbit and 1 hare with 223.

----------


## Maca49

> Is that with ya 17hmr.
> Same Talley as me on Saturday 9 rabbit and 1 hare with 223.


Yep with the 17 HMR, was a great avo weather wise for a walk :Cool:

----------


## smidey

> Is it legal to shoot pukekos with a 22? Didn't think it was somehow 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Game bird so some minor details like season, on the wing and therefore shotgun use but other than that, do what you like  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Sean

Some Possum Trapping
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwm72_xnfZc

----------


## Sean

Some Possum Trapping, It's worth the watch because one got away  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwm72_xnfZc

----------


## Maca49

Well done SEAN!!

----------


## Rushy

Hard work Sean.  Who was your apprentice?

----------


## time out

Great work Sean - every possum is a bonus for your bank account and your environment - looks like bloody hard work though
What sort of camera are you using?

----------


## Sean

> Great work Sean - every possum is a bonus for your bank account and your environment - looks like bloody hard work though
> What sort of camera are you using?


Im using a jakd wasp camera, sort of like a gopro but not as good



> Hard work Sean.  Who was your apprentice?


That was just my mate zane from school

Dont know if you saw this video or not. Its pretty funny.

----------


## Sean

This is last nights hare shooting
https://youtu.be/lkuG7mc-H4c

----------


## Kscott

The surgeon was in town. Not me, but my shooting mate sitting next to me, 100m with a Vmax in 223. In one eyeball, out the other.


320m with a Vmax, still hurts ! Shooting from the top of the hill circled.

Total rabbits for the weekend, @550 - 600 ish, with one guy new long range PB of 426m, me I just keep missing by a whisker at 450m :-(

----------


## Double Shot

Nice work Sean, keep up the good work young fella  :Thumbsup:

----------


## FatLabrador



----------


## Sean

Got a hare before

----------


## FatLabrador

This feker was nesting in da garage

----------


## FatLabrador

Attachment 58104
This feker was nesting in da garage

----------


## quentin

what does your garage look like after the shotgun renovation?

----------


## FatLabrador

It flew out first

----------


## time out

Another small Victory - I have been putting them out without covers - six in a row down the boundary had been tripped - a bit of rat fur and nothing else - I reckon a hawk is flying my trap lines - they certainly fly over the A24s

----------


## Shootm

Went to the outlaws for tea tonight took the 22 to sight in and came home with 2 Hares and 8 Rabbits whacked to more Rabbits but they scrambled into a pile of firewood.

----------


## rossi.45

some of the longer shots this evening with my son using Sako Quads - 192yds with .17HMR to my 168yds using CCI Subsonics - All Good

----------


## rossi.45

220yds this evening for the .17 & 231yds for the CCI Subsonics, considering the 8-10mph wind not to shabby.

----------


## stretch

Shot my first Turkey in about 20 years last night. It was a weird one - it had a mutant clump of feathers/hair growing from mole-like lump on it's chest. You can see it in the photos - it was the thickness of a yard broom. Took the legs and breast meat to see if there's any truth to the rumour that Turkeys taste like crap at this time of year.

----------


## tiroatedson

> Shot my first Turkey in about 20 years last night. It was a weird one - it had a mutant clump of feathers/hair growing from mole-like lump on it's chest. You can see it in the photos - it was the thickness of a yard broom. Took the legs and breast meat to see if there's any truth to the rumour that Turkeys taste like crap at this time of year.
> 
> Attachment 58232
> Attachment 58233


If it's a boy it might be its beard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stretch

Yup. Nailed it. Cheers for clearing that up.

----------


## FatLabrador

Shot a cat yesterday at the duck pond with the shotgun

----------


## FatLabrador

Exit wound. 10 centermeater finsh shot

----------


## rossi.45

longest hits with .22 CCI Subsonics this evening 310 & 340yds . . near perfect conditions

----------


## 300CALMAN

> longest hits with .22 CCI Subsonics this evening 310 & 340yds . . near perfect conditions


FAAA was that with a 45 degree incline shot?

----------


## smidey

> FAAA was that with a 45 degree incline shot?


And a beer between squeezing the trigger and impact

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Shearer

I imagine at that distance the rabbits wouldn't hear the shots so you could keep plinking away until you had them all?

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> I imagine at that distance the rabbits wouldn't hear the shots so you could keep plinking away until you had them all?


Just don't stand up after he's pulled the trigger

----------


## rossi.45

> FAAA was that with a 45 degree incline shot?


i put a incline value of 5 degrees into the Strelok firing solution.

running a combination of 25MOA canted rail  . . Burris XTR 34mm rings with 25MOA of inserts,
Seiner Military 34mm FFP mil/mil scope with 10.0mils per turn X 2 revs

bullet flight time is 1.25 seconds with a vertical drop of 212 inches or 7.6 feet,
dialed 17.6mils and held 1/2 a body length for the slight breeze . . . good solid hits, back flips, run around in circles, fallover . . . happy camper

R

----------


## quentin

Thats some nice kit to be putting on top of a .22LR. Clearly it's working for you  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> i put a incline value of 5 degrees into the Strelok firing solution.
> 
> running a combination of 25MOA canted rail  . . Burris XTR 34mm rings with 25MOA of inserts,
> Seiner Military 34mm FFP mil/mil scope with 10.0mils per turn X 2 revs
> 
> bullet flight time is 1.25 seconds with a vertical drop of 212 inches or 7.6 feet,
> dialed 17.6mils and held 1/2 a body length for the slight breeze . . . good solid hits, back flips, run around in circles, fallover . . . happy camper
> 
> R


HA HA Good shit. That's gold and bloody interesting.
We have been shooting quite regularly at 200 with cci subs.

The smallest puff/shift throws her out a fair bit.😆

I have taken a rabbit at 311 with a supersonic round but have not been game enough to try a sub at those ranges.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> i put a incline value of 5 degrees into the Strelok firing solution.
> 
> running a combination of 25MOA canted rail  . . Burris XTR 34mm rings with 25MOA of inserts,
> Seiner Military 34mm FFP mil/mil scope with 10.0mils per turn X 2 revs
> 
> bullet flight time is 1.25 seconds with a vertical drop of 212 inches or 7.6 feet,
> dialed 17.6mils and held 1/2 a body length for the slight breeze . . . *good solid hits, back flips, run around in circles, fallover . . . happy camper
> *
> R


My like is around this.
KH

----------


## rossi.45

> Thats some nice kit to be putting on top of a .22LR. :


i hear that a lot . . . i never really intended to spend as much as i did . . the plan was to get a Quad RANGE, get some experience at longrange wind reading out to 300yds and later sell it and put the money into a dedicated centerfire LR rig.

trouble is i am great at buying guns but crap at selling them . . .  plan B is put the scope/rings onto a dedicated 30cal subsonic LR setup later on

R

----------


## FatLabrador

Cheeking the doc 200s. Found 3 alive kittens but hard to shoot them but I am only 14. All my friends were probably playing on there Xboxes while i was doing this

----------


## time out

> Cheeking the doc 200s. Found 3 alive kittens but hard to shoot them but I am only 14. All my friends were probably playing on there Xboxes while i was doing this


I feel sorry for a kitten when it is in a cage - but then I think about how to get the rest of them cause they have just been through a big learning experience - might get another one but they usually shift to new territory and come back grown up and very wise 
You are doing some great work FatLabrador - a real credit to you

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

There should be a bounty on cats :Wink:  I've paid it before, just to get the young blokes into doing the right thing :Thumbsup: 
My catkilling has slow down, but it took some time out :Grin: 
KH

----------


## smidey

> i put a incline value of 5 degrees into the Strelok firing solution.
> 
> running a combination of 25MOA canted rail  . . Burris XTR 34mm rings with 25MOA of inserts,
> Seiner Military 34mm FFP mil/mil scope with 10.0mils per turn X 2 revs
> 
> bullet flight time is 1.25 seconds with a vertical drop of 212 inches or 7.6 feet,
> dialed 17.6mils and held 1/2 a body length for the slight breeze . . . good solid hits, back flips, run around in circles, fallover . . . happy camper
> 
> R


The ammo must be ultra consistent?? From the chrony to the field

Sent from my workbench

----------


## time out

Hog Friday
Last time he shits all over my lawn and trashes quail nests round here - saw a couple yesterday and said to them - keep running - not safe here too many cats and hogs

----------


## Natatale

Took this lot at 50m, pop them all before they knew they were being shot at. :Pacman:

----------


## rossi.45

> The ammo must be ultra consistent?? From the chrony to the field
> 
> Sent from my workbench


i wouldn't use the word ULTRA . . . what i will say is its consistently around 1MOA at 100yds at the range in this rifle in good conditions - it will hold that 1MOA out to +2-300yds if a few things are taken into consideration
1.  the wind
2.  the wind
3.  the wind
4.  good gear and the right attitude

in the field bring your A game with the lessons learned at the range

----------


## Sean

On Monday I shot a Black bird at 91 yards with my new 22. Very proud of that  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Cut the back straps and back legs off @Seans last hare he shot.

Hare nuggets will be the back straps and legs will be slow cooked in crock pot.

----------


## Pengy

Hell hound decided that the possum on the driveway need to be shut the f*** up at about 11pm, so out comes the 22 mag.
Probably should of shot it from somewhere other than down wind as I got a nice red shower on impact  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Rushy

> Hell hound decided that the possum on the driveway need to be shut the f*** up at about 11pm, so out comes the 22 mag.
> Probably should of shot it from somewhere other than down wind as I got a nice red shower on impact


How bloody close were you standing Pengy?

----------


## Double Shot

> How bloody close were you standing Pengy?


He's only little @Rushy and that 'magnum' has some recoil...lol

----------


## Maca49

Specially when you've only got flippers! :O O:

----------


## FatLabrador

I did shoot them all thought about all the pheasant that used to be  there and all the duckling. Then it was pretty easy pop n thow em into blackberry.

----------


## rossi.45

my sons weapon of choice this evenin for the in close shooting . . . 

which works for us both - i like to dial and shoot longer range

my longest shot 363yds . .

----------


## madjon_

Check the drumsticks on this  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

I never knew they had Photoshop back in '37.

----------


## 223nut

Must be like the big fish photos you see....

----------


## Maca49

> I never knew they had Photoshop back in '37.


Fuck your memory's shit, you must have been a bout 20 in 37?

----------


## rossi.45

took my old Stirling semi out for a walk yesterday, bought it brand new 40 yrs ago for $28 from Allan Millers in Dunedin the day i got my license  . . . haven't used it in years, gave the stock a tart up and put it away untill yesterday.
no binos, no rangefinder, just walk n shoot, mostly standing at close range with multiple targets . . . made that extra bit special with my sons company 



and just to Finnish the day . . . Rabbit n the slow cooker waiting for us n a cold beer  . . priceless

----------


## Pengy

Hell hound indicated that something was close by, but not in her usual " oi Dad, theres a possum up the tree" kind of way. Oh well, best take a look anyway or I wont get any sleep.
She indicated up a teatree on the driveway, not 30 yards from the house, and when I lit the culprit up, there was  big black feral tom looking back at. I introduced him to Mr Vmax, as it would be rude not to  :Have A Nice Day: 
Got to say, I have never seen blood pour down from a tree like that before. Didn't take a pic as too messy, but you get the idea from the state of the dog who was sitting a bit too close

I reckon it is the same moggy I have been trying to nail for the last few months, and quite likely the cause of the disappearing Weka chicks

----------


## Rushy

Gareth thanks you Pengy.

----------


## 223nut

It's amazing how a dog can give different indications for different animals, not sure if you have done much training but mine did it with no 'hunting' training at all

----------


## Pengy

No training at all. She just wants to climb the tree and kill the coon  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

My dog was a rescue, and the previous owner in Hastings had tried to get her going on pigs, but reckoned she wasn't up to the job. He also hunted deer, but never said if she had any specific training for it.
I have found that she is happy to chase and kill bunnys and hares(very rare). She indicates on goats with a pretty solid point. Ignores Weka, Quail , Pheasant, but knows they are there. She even shares a bone with the Weka.
Very stock wary, including chooks.  
We are working on her telling me there is a deer around, and me understanding what she is telling me  :Sad:  , although she has chased a couple. 
There are plenty of pigs on my home block, but she doesn't seem too interested in them, which is good as far as I am concerned. I prefer to shoot pigs rather than dog them. 

The best solid point she has given so far, turned out to be a Hedgehog :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

should have bought two of them Pengy :Cool:

----------


## Pengy

> should have bought two of them Pengy


That's the best bit Maca, she was free to a good home or was going to be shot


The young guy in Hastings went by the name of Hamish. Someone here may know him.

----------


## Gibo

> That's the best bit Maca, she was free to a good home or was going to be shot
> 
> 
> The young guy in Hastings went by the name of Hamish. Someone here may know him.


Yip I know him

----------


## Pengy

> Yip I know him


Thought someone would do as I recall him saying that one of his mates was going to ballbags birthday in Wairoa. Small world

----------


## Gibo

> Thought someone would do as I recall him saying that one of his mates was going to ballbags birthday in Wairoa. Small world


Nah I was joking, don't now him

----------


## Pengy

Dick

----------


## Maca49

Been tracking these to pesky Aussies all day, gold glad beauties, shot at close range with my iPhone!!!! :Cool:

----------


## Maca49

Flashed a bit of promise early on!

----------


## Rushy

I bet that made your pecker sit up and take notice Maca.

----------


## Martin358

> Been tracking these to pesky Aussies all day, gold glad beauties, shot at close range with my iPhone!!!!
> Attachment 58631


This should go in photos you are proud of

----------


## time out

Hard to follow your act Maca - they dont look pesky to me!
Finally got one of those magpies I have been after and got a couple of rabbits a bit later

----------


## Maca49

You need to shorten that barrel @time out

----------


## Pengy

> I bet that made your pecker sit up and take notice Maca.


It sure made him suck in the spare tyre  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

> It sure made him suck in the spare tyre


On ya pengy fuck that cracked me up. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

Another long range shot for the .22 stirling. Hare was in the brown patch near the power pole.

Retrieved the hare and looking back to the shooting position,quad has green tank on front.

Head shot :Grin:  Again :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

Looks about 840m too me, I am just not sure where to put the decimal. Well done😆

Must be using powerful ammo?
It blew your suppressor or thread protector off.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

It's been awhile since I have done anything with the bang stick.
Tonight's total eight rabbits and two plovers.
The best of it was a SW wind don't know the speed but it was gusting at times.
Which made a hard late afternoon walk.
Only one head shot as I took what I could get no playing as the wind was just hard enough.
Only missed once which was a surprise as the wind made it hard to read.
The one I missed with the first shot just stayed tucked up by a rush, having adjusted again he flew back ward and flopped.
On the inspection I found his ears where chewed stumpy and then the thought was he was deaf and didn't here the first shot :Wink: Or he did but thought it's better here by the rush than going home and getting my ears chewed :Have A Nice Day: 
he's the white dot near the rush second picture, first picture is where I shot from.
I have seen ears chewed before but not like this buck.

KH

----------


## mrs dundee

Those plovers are a pain in the arse,they have a flight pass going pass our house when we sitting watching tv at 11pm u can here them,yapping when they go pass lol,when u down at the river they fly pass i hate them.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Those plovers are a pain in the arse,they have a flight pass going pass our house when we sitting watching tv at 11pm u can here them,yapping when they go pass lol,when u down at the river they fly pass i hate them.


mrs Dundee
This is a family matter :Wink: 
KH

----------


## Dundee

What calibre is that rifle KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> What calibre is that rifle KH


.223, just what you need for mrs Dundee's problem :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## time out

A minor problem - must have fancied a feed of fresh rabbit meat I left for Tom 



He fancied a leg of fresh rabbit I left for Tom - a pig of a decision

----------


## smidey

The myna makes an effective curtain for that opening

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dundee

> .223, just what you need for mrs Dundee's problem
> KH


Bagged a couple in that same paddock I shot the hare in last night.Be 30 or so plovers and 50 magpies population is coming down slowley.

----------


## Dundee

We don't have the Indian mynas out here but I see them in town which is 7k away.

----------


## smidey

> What calibre is that rifle KH


I bought an hmr with the sole intention of getting rid of those bastard Plovers. I won, hmr is so good

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dundee

> I bought an hmr with the sole intention of getting rid of those bastard Plovers. I won, hmr is so good
> 
> Sent from my workbench


looked at one the other day. But I didn't win lotto so the .22 is the cheapest option for me at this stage. Plovers cause the most air strikes in NZ.

----------


## smidey

> looked at one the other day. But I didn't win lotto so the .22 is the cheapest option for me at this stage. Plovers cause the most air strikes in NZ.


yeah that's why they were taken off the protected list, "hazard to aviation" haha
the hmr has great range but when the pill hits it explodes so does more than enough damage required for birds

----------


## Shearer

Just looked back on the first page of this thread.
You're still going strong @Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

I did my share of pest destruction at the local areodrome but in the end I gave up as had too ring the cops when I started shooting and let them know when I had finished.

----------


## Dundee

> Just looked back on the first page of this thread.
> You're still going strong @Dundee.


The .22 looks like shit but until that stock breaks its a keeper @Shearer I have a back up model locked away. :Wink: .......ohh that sounded dirty :Grin:

----------


## Shearer

> The .22 looks like shit but until that stock breaks its a keeper @Shearer I have a back up model locked away........ohh that sounded dirty


I hope @mrs dundee knows about this.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Today the walk started at tentman+ place with about a 1k walk to the killing fields.
The wind wasnt as strong I thought, so I felt after last night I was on for some good plinking.
It wasnt the case and with tentman+ and his friend Leica Geovid, giving the range in meters, never heard of such a thing, what are the yards I had to ask?
Well we ended the day with another eight and one plover, I kept one for another day :Wink: 
There will be some checking going on, the first fine day with no wind.
The shooting was not all that great with a few strays, only hope *to improve on this day.
*Longest shot today was just over 200 yards according to tentman+ friend Leica Geovid. Can you trust someone with a name like that? 
Thats 200yrds is about 450 yards in Dundee measurement :Thumbsup: 
I have that from a few here on the forum not to name anyone as Gibo is a holder of the secret service :Cool: 
I almost forgot the magpie which lost feathers @ forgot the range and it was in meters,
I was set for 200, next time I hope to add him to the picture line up.
First picture is one of tentman+ efforts and also the last pic :Sad: .
We both agreed that even the worst days shooting was a great way to finish the day out :Thumbsup: 
KH

----------


## Tentman

Hey KH - maybe you should do your testing in the wind, then on still days you could aim off like you do on windy ones now . . . .

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Hey KH - maybe you should do your testing in the wind, then on still days you could aim off like you do on windy ones now . . . .


O nice, I am putting some of this down to the spotter and his friend Leica Geovid. 
It's alright no one will look at the dot in the last rabbit pic :TT TT: 
KH

----------


## rossi.45



----------


## rossi.45

bugger  . . . did a little blurb with the above pic and lost it all because i was fluffing around doing the breakfast thing and the editing timed out . . . here goes again


a not so flash evening on the hill, been lookn forward to it all week, as you do . . .   the wind came up as soon as i got the targets out to do my zero, and kept getting stronger untill shooting at anything past 50yds with the subs was a waste of time, longest shot 102yds in a sheltered gully

the good news is my young shooting mate from back in the Buller is taking up the LR Rabbit challenge, and so he should, it was him that raised the bar from my previous best of +200yds to 280yds recently . . he's ordered the Burris Signature rings with the inserts to put on his CZ 455 Varmint
yesterday i put another 5MOA lift into my XTR Burris rings which now gives me 365yds of elevation, in hindsight should have made it 10MOA and gone for a neat 400yrd . . . later maybe, i'll wait and see how this race progresses

my partner reckons its ego driven and i just dont like to be beaten . . . i say no, its each of us pushing the other on to do better  . . . and itll be a sad day if i let a young whipper snapper set the pace

R.

----------


## tiroatedson

One of two today...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 6mm ackley

Went out yesterday 16 bunnies 2 hares and 1 plover, the 40g v max does some  damage out or .223 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

I need to play more with my .223 and start shooting smaller pesties

----------


## time out

Cage + leg of rabbit + Cooey = one less bird predator  :36 7 5:

----------


## Shearer

Squawking bloody mongrels.

----------


## Dundee

I got a plover last night,they were a fair distance away didn't quite have my elevation right.Fired at the bird and dropped the one below it. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> I got a plover last night,they were a fair distance away didn't quite have my elevation right.Fired at the bird and dropped the one below it.


Translation for the confused.  Dundee was sitting on his deck when a plover landed four feet away so he picked up the .22, fired a shot and missed because he was pissed but another dumb plover was in the wrong place and copped it so Dundee had to make up a story about not having his elevation right.  Elevation to Dundee means getting on a chair so we know it is bulls wool because like I said he was sitting on the deck.

----------


## FatLabrador

2 more starlings from da garage with 20 gauge 2 less birds to shit on da garge quad motorbike car lawnmower

----------


## Bud

Looked out the kitchen window a few minutes ago and saw this cat walking by. I dropped my snack in the sink and ran fanatically to retrieve the keys to the gun cabinet, grabbed the .22, fumbled with the keys to the ammo cabinet, loaded the magazine, slammed it in and headed for the door 95% certain the cat was long gone. No sign of it in the yard or down the drive where it appeared to have been headed. I went around the house and couldn't believe my luck when I saw it going through the fence into the paddock. About the same time it saw me and took off. I took several well aimed and controlled shots concentrating on proper technique and trigger control, which despite the short distance somehow missed the target. I made a mental note to check the sight adjustment at a later date. The cat went into a tree line between paddocks. I sprinted for the barb wire fence in my gumboots, which I more or less hurdled, and checked the magazine. Curiously there were only two of the ten rounds left. I stalked quietly down the back side of the tree line about 95% sure the cat was long gone. Then suddenly a little head popped up out of the long grass right in front of me looking back in the direction of the house. And that was the end of that. Livened up an otherwise dull afternoon of paperwork...

----------


## Rushy

Good work.

----------


## Maca49

Make sure you remove the collar and bell! Bury it separately  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ChrisF

2x magpies at 166yds & 2x goats at 288yds , 22 Hornet

----------


## bomber

Gut shot but last time it'll annoy my morning  spa..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> Cage + leg of rabbit + Cooey = one less bird predator


Hey time out how long have you had that Cooey?

My dad had one just like it. Never got to shoot it but would like to know how it goes?

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Hey time out how long have you had that Cooey?
> 
> My dad had one just like it. Never got to shoot it but would like to know how it goes?


Sideshow, he just puts the barrel in the cage and pulls the trigger.
No miss fires :Wink: 
KH

----------


## Dundee

4 starlings from tractor shed :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## time out

> Hey time out how long have you had that Cooey?
> 
> My dad had one just like it. Never got to shoot it but would like to know how it goes?


I met a Guy who had it for years and wanted it to go to a good home - I stripped it and it came up real nice 
Longest shot so far was about 5m - about as far as I can see without a scope - I never stick it through the wire KH - let the pill find it way past the wire

----------


## Dundee

River not fishable so time for long range varmitting :Grin: 
Hare spotted

Still getting the elevation right at this distance

First two shots missed bud I shot the bugger when he ran to the fenceline. Pic is zoomed in

Head shot after all :Grin: 

.22 Stirling bolt action....Shooting position at the fence where bike was parked. :Wink: 

Got the best bits off it

----------


## oraki

Thought it said 873, but no it was bike :XD:

----------


## FatLabrador

Tried to shoot some magpies dident get any saw 4 pheasnt where I shot that cat.good to see some pheasant  spent 10 mins with the lab chaseing and flushing them.

----------


## AdamAnt

Bit of Pest control couple of weeks ago



32 Possums plucked
2 Rabbits and 3 Hares for the pot
2 Hedgehogs 

Pretty bloody successful night!

----------


## FatLabrador

4 magpies and shot my first pigion

----------


## Gunzrrr

Adam Ant >>> what a wonderful site!! 
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gunzrrr

Okay - It's been a while ... been stupidly busy with work but have managed a couple of vermin chasing trips in the last few months. Enjoy ... 
You guys know I love my .22Lr sub shooting - this was a fab evening in the Waikato. Check out the head shots.

I managed to get away with the family skiing in Wanaka AND took the .204 (plus the .17HMR) but I was mainly the spotter as my son took over pest control. What a joy to see his shooting improve over the week.
Isn't it wonderful what a fabulous kiwi farmer will let you do when you show some respect, mind your manners ... & put a dozen beers in his wool shed. Champagne shooting! Best was a magpie at 265 yards.
Looks like my son took a leak on the door?!?!

Then we headed to Tekapo and as we chased better weather ... once again my 18yo son was on the trigger. Over 3 afternoons after skiing, we shot maybe 150 rabbits on this hillside just beyond the scrub heading up the slope where I was allowed 20-30?  Oh to have a steady hand and keen eyes.
Most shots around 240 yards - his longest was 416 yards - I just love my Kimber Sport Varmint. The evenings were filled with my 16 year old daughter driving the Landrover as we spotlighted another 50+ with the HMR. 
Heaven in Otago & the Mackenzie basin!!!

----------


## rossi.45

50-60 wabbits shot this evening with the semi autos - good shooting but wish the wind would drop so i could go LR

----------


## viper

55 shot in 2 hrs casual walking, a lot of young ones about, man they are stupid at that age. Never seen the place  (Cromwell ) so green, looks like the Waikato ( shudder )
Chewing through ammo, wind up to much for LR here also.

----------


## FatLabrador

Don't know how it died but he died

----------


## FatLabrador

Do ya me modified rat trap

----------


## FatLabrador

Do ya like me modified rat trap

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Attachment 59313
> Don't know how it died but he died


V-e-r-y s-l-o-w-l-y :Thumbsup: 
KH

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 59313
> Don't know how it died but he died


Of fright by the look of it but probably gravity pooling blood in the brain.

----------


## scottrods

First 2 of 5 shot on Friday night. They went to make rabbit satay kebabs on the BBQ on Sunday.

----------


## Shearer

@Rushy. No posts of you with your new .17HMR????

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy. No posts of you with your new .17HMR????


Would you believe I still haven't put a single round through it.  Left the bolt at home when I went to zero it.  That little episode is still ripping my undies.

----------


## Shearer

> Would you believe I still haven't put a single round through it.  Left the bolt at home when I went to zero it.  That little episode is still ripping my undies.


I like it but can hardly believe it. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bomber

Head shot at 250ydsMate ya dreaming it was 25ydsGuess whose not getting fed tonight then😜

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## FatLabrador

Half a tail

----------


## rockland

Quail were kicking up a fuss on my front lawn this evening...went out for a look and saw a weasel hunting through a pile of dead flax.
Grabbed the 11-87 and nailed it with an ounce of sevens.
Good way to end the day!

----------


## smidey

> Quail were kicking up a fuss on my front lawn this evening...went out for a look and saw a weasel hunting through a pile of dead flax.
> Grabbed the 11-87 and nailed it with an ounce of sevens.
> Good way to end the day!
> Attachment 59487


Brilliant, well done sir

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Rushy

Good work.  Nice gun.

----------


## Dundee

> Quail were kicking up a fuss on my front lawn this evening...went out for a look and saw a weasel hunting through a pile of dead flax.
> Grabbed the 11-87 and nailed it with an ounce of sevens.
> Good way to end the day!
> Attachment 59487


Enter the tail in the Swamp comp

----------


## Sean

2 plovers and a cat the other day

----------


## FatLabrador

Good job @Sean

----------


## time out

Fantastic kill rockland - evil looking little buggar

Made a bad choice today - got the chirper - instead of mum or dad - will get them next time 
Got this hmr sorted out now - goes better when the three screws holding it in the stock are tight and I got the trigger down to 2lb - CCI seem to group well

----------


## rockland

> Enter the tail in the Swamp comp


Thanks...I didn't think of that!

My local pub used to give a handle of beer for a possum tail and 2 handles for stoat/weasel/ferret tail. Had quite a few nights out with a bag of possum tails.
Got some funny looks from the tourists when the barkeep passes over your beer and you slap a tail down on the bar
 :XD:

----------


## smidey

> Fantastic kill rockland - evil looking little buggar
> 
> Made a bad choice today - got the chirper - instead of mum or dad - will get them next time 
> Got this hmr sorted out now - goes better when the three screws holding it in the stock are tight and I got the trigger down to 2lb - CCI seem to group well


Nice one! I love my hmr, just keep an eye out for cases that have a crack in the neck of the cci

Sent from my workbench

----------


## screamO



----------


## Sean

I shot 3 hedgehogs last night

----------


## Rushy

> I shot 3 hedgehogs last night


Good for you Sean.  Nasty buggers they are.

----------


## FatLabrador

One magpie with 12 gauge and a rat in doc 200 at da duck pond

----------


## screamO

Just scored another rabbit. If you think a 308 makes a mess of them you should see what the walker mower does to them with mulching baldes :Sick:

----------


## 223nut

> Just scored another rabbit. If you think a 308 makes a mess of them you should see what the walker mower does to them with mulching baldes


Free organic fertiliser  :Thumbsup:

----------


## MSL

Rogue rooster, 20m with 22 Hornet.

----------


## lophortyx

Very impressive spurs.bet you weren't tempted to eat that one.

----------


## EeeBees

I did not kill either...on the way to veterinary to have the pup vaccinated...when I viewed a rather violent tryst on the other side of the road...a stoat throttling a juvenile rabbit...

----------


## rossi.45

walked out this arvo with 10 backlegs . . thats a bunch of curry casseroles

.30/30 Marlin using 197grn. RCBS design subsonic

----------


## kidmac42

20 odd Bunny's and 4 young cats this arvo.

----------


## Dundee

> I did not kill either...on the way to veterinary to have the pup vaccinated...when I viewed a rather violent tryst on the other side of the road...a stoat throttling a juvenile rabbit...


You should of swerved off the road to kill the fucker . :ORLY:

----------


## FatLabrador

Then enter da swamp comp

----------


## viper

32 on a quick walk.
My new Ontario Rat 1 knife about to get it's first test.

----------


## Bud

Took the hornet for a walk in the rain this evening.

----------


## MSL

What make is it?

----------


## Bud

Zastava

----------


## P38

Last nights effort.


Cheers
Pete

----------


## john m



----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 59921Attachment 59923


A panther! 

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## madmaori

> A panther! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


Wasn't around Canterbury area was it?  :Wink:

----------


## john m

North Island

----------


## viper

Ahhh well if it's North Island it's a Cougar.
Here's a rare photo of one sleeping after a hard night of hunting 

Nasty things....... I ve been mauled several times

----------


## tiroatedson

> Wasn't around Canterbury area was it?


Nah it's north island. The fence has battens, like any self respecting fence should 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FatLabrador

Shot a rabbit today dog chaseing a rabbit stoped the quad to tell at him. Rabbit running down the hill thought of I don't move it will just run past. The rabbit ran full speed into the tire. It ran in cerciles and sat down so I shot it freaks bate for doc 200. Shot a rat in the oak tree with da 20 gauge just before dark tonight

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Nah it's north island. The fence has battens, like any self respecting fence should 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You better explain to them southerners what battens are.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Got a big ginger tom cat tonight. He made the mistake of hiding in a culvert. Even kind enough to wait there while I went home to get a scattergun. Reminded me of those shooting galleries at the fair back when I was a kid. 
Needless to say I won today.

----------


## tiroatedson

> You better explain to them southerners what battens are.


Would it help if I type it slowly.....?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Feather or Shoot

I got a hare yesterday with a drum mower whilst out mowing thistles. I nice wee red mess amongst the green.

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## john m

[ATTACH=CONFIG]60006[/ATTACH

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Would it help if I type it slowly.....?? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pictures with big red arrows.

----------


## Snowgrass

Out in Cromwell yesterday. Quite a few running around but they weren't staying out long. Lot of young ones. One of the fellas with a setup .223 did well. Made me reconsider selling the .17 for one, or a .204. Handle the windy days better than the .17 anyway.

----------


## time out

I let the chirper go this time - this is mum or dad - still about four to get and the Kereru can come back safely

----------


## oraki

> You better explain to them southerners what battens are.


Thats those things that you northerners use to hold up wires isn't it :Thumbsup: 
Down here we build strong fences that dont need a hunk of wood every 300mm.
Back into my hole.........

----------


## Mathias

Shot this f#@kn bastard after it pecked the eye out of a live ewe. Poor old tart, I had to cut her throat, she was stuffed. 143gr ELD-X from the 260Imp @ 240m made a small fist size exit hole  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Just been to check the zero on my rifle with the new stock on it. Saw this fella on the way back, 241 yds, headshot, other side of head not safe for viewing...

----------


## Sean

I shot a rabbit yesterday
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp3nKbYc0Ag

----------


## tiroatedson

> Thats those things that you northerners use to hold up wires isn't it
> Down here we build strong fences that dont need a hunk of wood every 300mm.
> Back into my hole.........


Problem is them southern sheep aren't the cleverest ...,even for sheep...was typing slowly too..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

The purpose of a batten is simply to ensure that the fence has been built properly.  Not using battens in building fences is the same as not using wheels when building cars.  No battens being used on fences in the South Island is known to be the result of south islanders having too many thumbs to hit when hammering in staples.

----------


## veitnamcam

> The purpose of a batten is simply to ensure that the fence has been built properly.  Not using battens in building fences is the same as not using wheels when building cars.  No battens being used on fences in the South Island is known to be the result of south islanders having too many thumbs to hit when hammering in staples.


Come on Rushy we all know the real reason they use all those battens up north is it makes it harder for the ewe to get her head out of the fence  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Back legs down the front of your gumboots and head in a batten fence, that sheep ain't going nowhere

----------


## Rushy

> Come on Rushy we all know the real reason they use all those battens up north is it makes it harder for the ewe to get her head out of the fence  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


That is very true VC. Why do you think us north islanders have such firm hand shakes?  It comes from gripping the battens while ramming.

----------


## Rushy

> Back legs down the front of your gumboots and head in a batten fence, that sheep ain't going nowhere


We had this wee cliff that if you got the ewe close enough to she would start backing up.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## Maca49

> Back legs down the front of your gumboots and head in a batten fence, that sheep ain't going nowhere


A man speaking from experience!  :Grin:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Pro tip: huntaway on the other side of the fence barking will spice things up a bit if the sheep is a bit of a starfish

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> A man speaking from experience!


Born and raised in the Waikato Maca

----------


## Maca49

Well baaaaagame

----------


## Rushy

> Born and raised in the Waikato Maca


The mighty Waikato Ryan. Where men are men and sheep are nervous.

----------


## Hutch

Where velcro gloves were invented

----------


## rossi.45

took 2 centerfires today, the heavier Remington 22VarTarg & the by comparison light weight Sako .222

put 30 rounds thru the Remington then walked back to the motor and did another 20 thru the treblee

because i can 

[

----------


## rossi.45

then i took out the Quad . . . fired 120 rounds


very pleased with these headshots at 20-225yds - that was all i could see


longest shot with the subs 296yds

9 hours after i arrived i called it a day, i was out of ammo  . . .  outstanding !

----------


## GMH72

Managed to find time to get out to a friends farm today, didn't start off as planned, had a quick yarn and then went to sort the gear out. Put the bolt in the rifle, shit that's a big hole, had the .308 and the .22 bolt. Back in to town to get the .22, an hour wasted but a good day in the end. Only two shot, one bunny at 126 yards and a hare jumped out of the grass right in front as we were finishing our walk.

----------


## Maca49

GG


> Managed to find time to get out to a friends farm today, didn't start off as planned, had a quick yarn and then went to sort the gear out. Put the bolt in the rifle, shit that's a big hole, had the .308 and the .22 bolt. Back in to town to get the .22, an hour wasted but a good day in the end. Only two shot, one bunny at 126 yards and a hare jumped out of the grass right in front as we were finishing our walk.
> 
> Attachment 60106


Your on the list @Pengy!

----------


## Friwi

And here is mine. It was gently grazing a bit behind my target. I had just finished sighting in the 17 hornet with supressor.

Shot at 120 m.

----------


## seano

15 Rabbits tonight spotlighting from the ute with a mate,and 3 for him...
All mine shot with my .223 Remington R15 with Eotech  ... Mate shot 1 with .22Magnum fitted with 3x9 and 2 were first kills for his 44 lever action with open sights..
Didnt get pics of rifles , got some pics of the aftermath ... but dont think ill share online  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Hutch

Only 1 rabbit for me this afternoon, but 4 plovers,  the most satisfying "puff" of feathers ever.

----------


## rossi.45

a bit windy this evening so nothing over 200yds . .  but still a good walk 



.223AI  /  Rem700 in  MDT chassis  / 4.5-14LR Leupold CDS

----------


## quentin

rossi.45. You are making me think that I need to find another place to shoot rabbits / hares / magpies that allows shooting with a centrefire. Looks like that would make fantastic practice for larger game.

----------


## rossi.45

> rossi.45. You are making me think that I need to find another place to shoot rabbits / hares / magpies that allows shooting with a centrefire. Looks like that would make fantastic practice for larger game.


cheers quentin  . . . all trigger time is good - i love them all, big game, small game, big calibers, small calibers, fast & slow, near & far . . its all good  . . good luck

R.

----------


## Maca49

> rossi.45. You are making me think that I need to find another place to shoot rabbits / hares / magpies that allows shooting with a centrefire. Looks like that would make fantastic practice for larger game.


Did you miss a few of the bigger ones?

----------


## smidey

> Only 1 rabbit for me this afternoon, but 4 plovers,  the most satisfying "puff" of feathers ever.


Making the world better one puff at a time

Sent from my workbench

----------


## viper

223 + new scope + hand loads......... 20 mins work for 23 shot..... hardest part was walking up the hill to collect some of them to get a photo for you boyz.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Jeeze you Southern lads are lucky with all those bunnies around.

----------


## Dundee

Eliminated a hare on way to run off.

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> Attachment 60256
> 
> 223 + new scope + hand loads......... 20 mins work for 23 shot..... hardest part was walking up the hill to collect some of them to get a photo for you boyz.


That suppressor is enormous! So is the pile of rabbits. I'd have to shoot for hours to get that tally. But seriously what suppressor is that? 

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## viper

Came with the rifle, an early DPT before they went modular, off a 25-06, noise reduction is average but it's built like a brick shit house and works well. Tikka T3 running 40gr V-Max, seems to be a perfect combo, 100mtrs produced a 14mm group. Like to claim it was my great shooting skills but it isn't. Just the right gun, suppressor, hand loads and the scope has made a big difference. A lot of rabbits down here, a lot of trigger time, definatley helps the shooting. 
Another walk this evening, .22 only  -   37 shot

----------


## Dundee

few maggies out on the flat 100mtrs plus :Have A Nice Day: 
And a pigeon

----------


## time out

Just one at a time

----------


## Dundee

Another maggie

For those short sighted people zoomed in :Grin:

----------


## scottrods

Got 2 more on the way to the truck but it was too dark for pics. No more lucerne lunches for these.

----------


## time out

Another chirper - 17 grs at 50m

----------


## time out

Almost forgot the rats - havent trapped one for three weeks - getting a few bird strikes in my open traps using orange GN Possum Paste and not getting any rats - so decided to change lures - been using GN possum paste for the last three years - now changing over to Ferafeed - Smooth In A Tube from Connovation - nice smelling blue lure - designed as a possum pre-feed before feeding them the real deal 
Checked about twenty traps today - two rats so I am happy with the blue stuff

----------


## Sideshow

> Attachment 59921Attachment 59923


Bloody hell that cats huge. He's been well feed, good one taking him out :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

> Bloody hell that cats huge. He's been well feed, good one taking him out


You didn't keep the skin? Recon there would be enough there to make a nice ute seat cover :Thumbsup:

----------


## john m

Didn't  think of keeping the skin. I have shot 2 that we're bigger. We are out of town just far enough that the dropkicks consider it the safe spot to dump their unwanted cats. Allways seeing them and lost count of how many are resting in the dead hole.

----------


## Sideshow

Wow you have a ready supply you could go into business  :Thumbsup: 
What you going to call this new business?
 :Cool:

----------


## rossi.45

approximately 20 to the Remington this morming . . nothing over 250yds

----------


## rossi.45

these 2 first off with CCI subs at 212yds to get started,  shot another 35-40 mostly 50-120yds & called it a day

thought i hit 1 at 406yds but no body found, it maybe just ducked at a near miss or managed to get down a nearby hole.


not sure why this pic is over on its side ?

tried to confirm bullet drop later but by that time of day the wind was to strong  and all over the place, lucky to get 2MOA. . then it started to rain . . bugger !

first group at 200yds without allowing for wind - second dialed 1.5mil for good center hit - 3rd at 408yds with the tricky fluctuating head/sidewinds really making things difficult . . enough for low hits

all good tho . . hopefully get a good low wind day soon for some serious target work.

PS scope now has 65MOA of lift added which gives a zero of 151.5yds and a potential elevation to get me out to 420yds.
     time of flight for 408yds is 1.5 seconds with a drop of 270 inches.

----------


## Dundee

Another maggie tonight shot with me ole faithful from the quad with the green spray tank on :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

A hare on the way to river

Head shot and was "Ellas" first kill to retrieve she found it but no retrieve.Got a lot more training before gamebird season.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Pakin save,
KH

----------


## time out

Nice pet food KH
Magpies keep on coming - one at a time will be fine - I am seeing the Kereru much more frequent now

----------


## Sideshow

Good to see
You have the pigeons coming back. My Dad tells me that ever since he has been nailing the magpies and rosella he's seeing a lot more Tui's Pigeons and Kaka.

----------


## FatLabrador

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GQVBn4vFDtw
Last weekend magpie

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Seems effective.

----------


## Maca49

> Good to see
> You have the pigeons coming back. My Dad tells me that ever since he has been nailing the magpies and rosella he's seeing a lot more Tui's Pigeons and Kaka.


Yum thats xmas dinner sorted!! Kereru yum yum

----------


## quentin

@FatLabrador - in a residential street? Looks like those were streetlights at the start of the video.

----------


## FatLabrador

No its on back of farm with a safe shooting zone

----------


## FatLabrador

There fince wire you can see at the start

----------


## SlimySquirrel

> Yum thats xmas dinner sorted!! Kereru yum yum


Thats highly controversial.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Thats highly controversial.


Well what are you having? 
Because I'm going to invite myself to Maca49's for christmas unless someone comes up with something better.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

I think I'll go for the slightly less controversial Roast Chicken unless I can scare up a pig between now and then...

----------


## lophortyx

just a wabbitt, but whacked with a 1894 28ga hammer gun.a lovely gun to shoot.

----------


## rossi.45

first for the evening 125yds CCI subs

20 Rabbits later i started missing . .. loose scope rail . . fck !

so i got out the bigger gun

----------


## mawzer308

Bowled a mixture of 31 hares and rabbits on Wednesday night, good shooting with the lads. Got to love the cci stingers, they worked a treat.

----------


## scottrods

A lovely warm NW (with little wind) evening, rare on my usual spot. Found out the lucerne had been cut and baled. So took out the 223 and sat on the hill above with the Vmax and binos. Heaps of bunnies came in and out. 15 shots for 13 dead, from 40m to 178m. 
The handloads are working well. Love the Ballistic recticle on the Vortex. It was spot on tonight.



Those 50gr Vmax make quite a mess.

----------


## time out

Should have stayed up in the bush - come down to eat my Pohutakawa - and I will be waiting  :36 7 5:

----------


## FatLabrador

I like ur fince @time out

----------


## rossi.45

longest shots this evening with the .223AI using 60grn VMax bullets . . all good


Rem700 . MDT chassis . GunWorks suppressor . 4.5-14LR Leupold CDS

----------


## time out

> I like ur fince @time out


Its been a bit flexible FL - up and down 
The 100ft pine was on a 30 degree lean over us - after two years of asking the neighbour to dismantle it carefully before it killed one of us - it fell down and crushed a heap of our young natives - we have planted about 1500 natives on the slope below the boundary 
After three months of asking him nicely - then not so nicely - to remove it - he finally brought his digger over, cut it up and dragged it back and dumped it in a gully
The 4*1 board is the boundary line - he was convinced it was our tree until we proved otherwise - there are a few more to come down sometime so the wires can stay flexible - no stock on either side of the boundary - just possums on his side

----------


## viper

No photo's sorry guys but shot a new farm yesterday evening, never seen so many, ran out of ammo. 2 hours 80 shot and only covered 25% of the farm !!

----------


## hotbarrels

Arrived home from work during the week and was on the phone to my mum.  Walked into the kitchen and looked out across the lawn.  Had to put her on hold for 1/2 a minute while I sorted these pesky lawn diggers out.  Three shots rang out from the kitchen window.  Came back on line and the first think my mum said was "More rabbits dear?".  Every time I fire a shot the next door neighbor's pig comes trotting down to the fence looking for her prize.  She thought it was Christmas!

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Yesterday morning out the lounge ranchslider at my new digs  :Have A Nice Day: 



Haven't shot anything with the Gamo in years  :Cool:

----------


## Beaker

> Yesterday morning out the lounge ranchslider at my new digs 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't shot anything with the Gamo in years


Why not the 375?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

This guy ran into the 20 guage


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Yesterday morning out the lounge ranchslider at my new digs 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't shot anything with the Gamo in years


Anywhere in the eye eh @Kiwi Greg

----------


## FatLabrador

How far @Kiwi Greg

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Why not the 375?


Yeah nah, bit loud & difficult to shoot free hand  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> How far @Kiwi Greg


Didn't check with the HDBs but probably closer to 10 than 15 metres

----------


## Dundee

Spotted a hare on my travels :Killzonesmiley: 

Dispatched :Thumbsup: 
Was blowing like a hooker :Wink: 
https://youtu.be/g1MVq1j-w08
Job done :Thumbsup:

----------


## TianBotha

Got this wee pestie on Friday arvo  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## viper

another weekend in Central, new farm and plenty of ammo going down the barrel. 96 shot

----------


## FatLabrador

@viper 96 shots for 4 rabbits!!!

----------


## viper

haha, geez I am bad but not that bad. 96 shot...not 96 shots :Thumbsup:

----------


## FatLabrador

Is this a dove or pigeon its pretty small

----------


## Mooseman

TianBotha that's a nice sort of pestie to run into.

----------


## TianBotha

> TianBotha that's a nice sort of pestie to run into.


Yea just being a funny bugger should have a lot of patties, sausages, steaks and mince coming my way! Also got a decent fellow that'll be butchered with my red, just didn't get any photos!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rossi.45

first rabbit for the evening 230yds
Attachment 60979

and a frypan . . .

----------


## Sideshow

> first for the evening . . . 
> Attachment 60976
> 
> and a frypan . . .
> Attachment 60977


Man those nonstick frying pans work great ah :Thumbsup:  even bullets won't stick, could now use it as a colander :XD:

----------


## HNTMAD

Shot a couple if these, 1 yesterday and 1 today 


Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Roadkill with quad it may have been wounded.

----------


## FatLabrador

Make sure u spray that ragwart on the hill @Dundee

----------


## Savage1



----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 61027


Head shot at 660?  I only ask because I've witnessed your buddy do that.  I still reckon it was a fluke"

----------


## Savage1

> Head shot at 660?  I only ask because I've witnessed your buddy do that.  I still reckon it was a fluke"


Sadly no, 210m, @Nibblet has jedi powers

----------


## Rushy

> Sadly no, 210m, @Nibblet has jedi powers


Yeh the bugger called it that day at Twin Springs.

----------


## time out

I saw an amazing post on Facebook yesterday - a friend (Bill Griffiths) up on the South Head of the Kaipara Harbour was driving down Wilson Road and spotted five ferrets that had been run over by a vehicle - he gathered them up and took a picture of them and posted on the South Head Pest Control group on Facebook - seems they were running down the middle of the road - silly buggars 
Not sure if you can access the group which is a closed group but they will be happy to have new members dealing to Pesties 
Bill is an amazing trapper and his wife has just posted a record of his recent trap results - 416 critters 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## rossi.45

longest shot of the evening . . .



took off the 4.5-14 Leupold in low rings and put a 6.5-20 LR Leupold on top today in high rings - trying out a new system,  the idea being to raise the scope so that i can adjust the check rest and butt higher to get the shoulder closer to the bore line than with low rings, who knows, maybe of some benefit . . . R

----------


## GMH72

First time night shooting for rabbits and it was pretty successful. Few mates went out on a friends farm and managed 16 Hares, 1 Rabbit, 1 Possum and 2 Hedgehogs  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## GMH72

Following on from my previous post... was super impressed with the Maxtoch torch mounted to the .22. Just need to sort out better batteries as some of them (Trustfire) must be buggered. Some worked well enough to last the night though.

----------


## FatLabrador

A nother one 4 da year

----------


## time out

Silly wee hog - looks like he was going for the blue stuff  :36 7 5:

----------


## rossi.45

first of the evening with Winchester PowerPoints at 165yds

----------


## Mathias

> first of the evening with Winchester PowerPoints at 165yds
> Attachment 61103


A lot to be said for a well set up 22 rimfire. Very underrated by some, but it takes good rifleman skills to use at long range. Awesome set up  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Guypie

Had a great day out yesterday, 4 bunnies. Usually only get 2 where I hunt. I think I was doing one of them a favour, his knees were arthritic and he would have been in a lot of pain. Hopefully he's still edible!

----------


## viper

21 shot plus 2 stoats.Sitting quietly I watched two of them mucking around with rabbits, interesting to watch. Rabbits in the open didn't seem that bothered, I presume the action occurs under ground.
Anyway shot one at 60mtrs that wiggled down a burrow but was well tagged so he's toast . Closed up to 40 mtrs and this fella came casually wandering out of a hole.
Must have been tired hunting Wabbit's all night so I put him to sleep next to the mighty Norinco.....permanently.

Winchester rounds are performing well, run very dirty but are effective.

----------


## lophortyx

thats a ferret,stoatally different.

----------


## Mooseman

Viper good to hear the Winchester rounds are working for you.

----------


## john m

Took the 9.3 out for a rabbit cull. It's such a sweet shooter with the 250 gr AB at 2510 fps. No meat lost either.

----------


## scottrods

Got 9 wabbits, a feral cat and a possum with the boy on friday evening. It seems headshots were the order of the night. The boy did his fair share, nice to spend time with him before he heads to uni next year.

----------


## MSL

80 metres with the hornet

----------


## rossi.45

longest shot this evening . . .

----------


## Shearer

Great skills. Enjoy seeing your LR posts.

----------


## FatLabrador

U show off what scope @Ross.45 on ya 22

----------


## spada

Mate called a few days ago said he's got a bunny problem on his small holding.

Well you've just got to help a mate out!

----------


## mikee

> Took the 9.3 out for a rabbit cull. It's such a sweet shooter with the 250 gr AB at 2510 fps. No meat lost either.
> Attachment 61199Attachment 61200


Now thats "Wabbit huntin" !!!!!

----------


## 6mm ackley

> Now thats "Wabbit huntin" !!!!!


The first one die from fright  :Psmiley:

----------


## john m

Allmost I shot a bit low rabbit was lying low, head down ears back hit the dirt just below its head . Rabbit did a back flip twitched and was dead. Bit like barking a squirrel but this one was smacked by mother earth. 
Crater from this one may show why.

----------


## mikee

> Allmost I shot a bit low rabbit was lying low, head down ears back hit the dirt just below its head . Rabbit did a back flip twitched and was dead. Bit like barking a squirrel but this one was smacked by mother earth. 
> Crater from this one may show why.
> Attachment 61355


I love it, Diving into the burrow wont help em now!!

----------


## rossi.45

a fckup this evening . . i left the rangefinder at home.

luckily i have a mildot converter app  to get a near enough firing solution . . longest shot 148yds.


if i leave the phone i am really in trouble . . .

----------


## FatLabrador

Just step it out

----------


## rossi.45

> Just step it out


damm why didnt i think of that . . . to conditioned to using technology

----------


## Bigash

Last nights 243 vs 22-250 comparison

----------


## Shearer

It's a wonder the 243 actually killed it. Did you need more than one shot?

----------


## Bigash

243 goes well no dramas at all ,
22-250 really does the damage tho

----------


## Maca49

Quiet stroll 3rabbits and 2hares, 


 80 metre running shot, getting like DD and The Duke!!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Double Shot

Went to go fishing with a mate this morning, knocked a few rabbits over first then loaded up the truck headed of up the road and clearly a bunny felt lonely and jumped under my truck for an instant death...make that 4 for 3 shots...

No photos I'm afraid...

----------


## viper

Went a a long range hunt.   I banked that the wind would drop out but it got worse, took the wrong gun. Cool hunt though, only 16 shot but 3 were black rabbits. 3 in one hunt...unreal

----------


## Pengy

> It's a wonder the 243 actually killed it. Did you need more than one shot?


Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit ya know  :Psmiley:

----------


## rossi.45

nothing shot over 90 odd yards this evening,  to much wind . . .

also decided to go back to CCI subs, the hi velocity ammo doesnt seem to offer any real advantage to me . .. killing power is about the same but one is way noiser.

----------


## viper

> Attachment 61426
> nothing shot over 90 odd yards this evening,  to much wind . . .
> 
> also decided to go back to CCI subs, the hi velocity ammo doesnt seem to offer any real advantage to me . .. killing power is about the same but one is way noiser.


You got the same wind as we had here in Cromwell in the evening, made shooting hard, the 223 was hard work over 180mtrs, a lot of right to left drift. 
I'am like you, only use sub's, have done for years, killing power with good shot placement is good and most of all nice and quiet .

----------


## rossi.45

> You got the same wind as we had here in Cromwell in the evening, made shooting hard, the 223 was hard work over 180mtrs, a lot of right to left drift. 
> I'am like you, only use sub's, have done for years, killing power with good shot placement is good and most of all nice and quiet .


yeah mate, trying to always position yourself in a favourable position to the wind for a longer shot is the challenge . . . without an answer sometimes, frustrating.

i dont bother taking the centerfires out when its blowing to hard . . pisses me off shooting something under 200yds, which ya have to do to tag the little ones reliably.

usually i use hi velocity ammo only in a semi with a 4X scope and ya need all the help you can get . .  .    but after shooting a few hundred bunnies at longer ranges there is no advantage at all, i think subs actually kill better, which sounds counter to how it should be . . . but they do.

----------


## FatLabrador

Magpie retiver out of action saw paws.

----------


## FatLabrador

Shot at a magpie it few saw something then went over and this guy was laying there

----------


## 6mm ackley

Out yesterday 11 hares and 8 rabbits for the .223 with 40g vmax does the job well  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shootm

Just a couple of bunnies for me.

----------


## Friwi

Took a tikka 223 in dpt chassis on my South Island trip. 
Got 3 hare all head shot between 120 and 160 m on the 31st and 2 hare and 1 rabbit last eve.

----------


## Dundee

Only added up the magpies shot in 2016 for four months,the talley was 269 then i never wrote any more down.So was probably a lot more.
Two so far this year.

I counted 46 in this paddock but the photo is zoomed in.

----------


## Rushy

You have some work to do then Dundee. Get into your gillie suit and lay out in the paddock all day until you have shot every one of the dispicable Aussies

----------


## oraki

Just think how much they're saving you on grass grub control. Save the maggie :Wink:

----------


## Bernie

annual Xmas  wallaby trip 120plus wallabies and a bit of pork good trip with good people

----------


## StrikerNZ

Couple of rabbits last night, that have been digging up the neighbour's lawn.

The smaller of the two was shot at a distance of 3 metres, after it lunged around a corner at me, before rearing up on its hind legs in an attempt to crush me with its paws. Fierce beast that it was.

Following the shot, I could hear a horde of 10,000 more stampeding towards me, but I bravely stood my ground and peeked around the corner. Turns out it was just one heavy-footed beast stomping around, so I shot him too.

----------


## oraki

> Couple of rabbits last night, that have been digging up the neighbour's lawn.
> 
> The smaller of the two was shot at a distance of 3 metres, after it lunged around a corner at me, before rearing up on its hind legs in an attempt to crush me with its paws. Fierce beast that it was.
> 
> Following the shot, I could hear a horde of 10,000 more stampeding towards me, but I bravely stood my ground and peeked around the corner. Turns out it was just one heavy-footed beast stomping around, so I shot him too.
> 
> Attachment 61537


You were lucky to come out in one piece. No wonder the 'Tussock Jumpers' were so hard to beat. They must've practiced on the bunnies

----------


## StrikerNZ

> You were lucky to come out in one piece. No wonder the 'Tussock Jumpers' were so hard to beat. They must've practiced on the bunnies


It's no wonder some people prefer to use dangerous-game rifles for rabbit infestations..

----------


## Dundee

> Just think how much they're saving you on grass grub control. Save the maggie


They not on our property for some reason :Grin:

----------


## oraki

> They not on our property for some reason


They just wait for the Holden to drive away, and they'll be in feasting. One will be on lookout for the telltale cloud of dust and sound the alarm. Cunning baskets them maggies

----------


## Friwi

One cat and one fallow this evening with my 6mm Remington .

----------


## Rushy

> One cat and one fallow this evening with my 6mm Remington .


You eat the cat and send the fallow up to me Friwi.

----------


## Friwi

From the bottom of the South Island , no way, the fallow will be eaten before reaching the waikato ;-)

----------


## Rushy

Oh pffftttt

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> Couple of rabbits last night, that have been digging up the neighbour's lawn.
> 
> The smaller of the two was shot at a distance of 3 metres, after it lunged around a corner at me, before rearing up on its hind legs in an attempt to crush me with its paws. Fierce beast that it was.
> 
> Following the shot, I could hear a horde of 10,000 more stampeding towards me, but I bravely stood my ground and peeked around the corner. Turns out it was just one heavy-footed beast stomping around, so I shot him too.
> 
> Attachment 61537


Bring it the holy hand grenade! 

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Sean

just got my 22 back from the shop yesterday. Went for a spotlight and got 3 rabbits, 2 headshots.  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

What was wrong with your .22 Sean?

----------


## Sean

> What was wrong with your .22 Sean?


 The magazine wasnt doing its job properly.

----------


## Rushy

> The magazine wasnt doing its job properly.


Was it covered by warranty?

----------


## Sean

> Was it covered by warranty?


Yep, gave me a new gun case too :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Yep, gave me a new gun case too


Well done.

----------


## FatLabrador

Last night misson in the garden theses two were going  at the plums plus another in ole oak tree.

----------


## Marty Henry

The wind was really howling when i hear honking and these land 215 metres away. Some stalking was required to get into 22 range. Thankfully the wind helped out as they couldnt hear the shots and 5 had gone down before the last one gapped it. Bunch of breasts in the fridge now.

----------


## Marty Henry

Bugger, my worlds turned upside down bloody phone camera should really learn how to use it. Still we are "down under"

----------


## viper

> Bugger, my worlds turned upside down bloody phone camera should really learn how to use it. Still we are "down under"


ohhh fuck I've had a few Woody's and seen your photo....think I am gonna be sick...

----------


## Maca49

> The wind was really howling when i hear honking and these land 215 metres away. Some stalking was required to get into 22 range. Thankfully the wind helped out as they couldnt hear the shots and 5 had gone down before the last one gapped it. Bunch of breasts in the fridge now.


If they're Penguins, @Pengy is gonna be pissed with you! :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

> ohhh fuck I've had a few Woody's and seen your photo....think I am gonna be sick...


That will teach for sucking on woodies...... And i bet you swollowed to....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## grunzter

Me and the kids on a friends farm in Miranda...
Final count: 3 hares, 3 rabbits, 6 magpies plus a few with less feathers...

----------


## Johnny ketchup

> Me and the kids on a friends farm in Miranda...
> Final count: 3 hares, 3 rabbits, 6 magpies plus a few with less feathers...
> Attachment 61833


Great to see little people getting out instead of in front of the TV. 

A credit to you

----------


## viper

Stunning evening in Central, warm and still. Had a great walk. Spent last weekend polishing the bolt on the JW for hours with 1200 then 2000 wet and dry ,feels pretty good.
Took it for a test tonight, much slicker and smoother.
42 shot .

----------


## Shearer

Not today, but my first redneck (sorry Mr Trump). Thanks again @StrikerNZ

----------


## Chilli_Dog

A couple of weeks ago, first of 3 we got

----------


## FatLabrador

Young Miner at 7 meaters

----------


## GMH72

Went out last night with a couple friends and managed to get 23 hares and 3 rabbits.

----------


## time out

Didnt expect to need a rifle - so had to take the cage back to the shed 
Leg of rabbit in the back of the cage for a cat - not for a possum - but I will take it 
Another close up job for the Cooey

----------


## quentin

Our rabbit cat managed to catch something different today. Just hope this does not result in vet bills.

----------


## FatLabrador

A wabit

----------


## Maca49

7 rabbits, blowing it's arse off and long grass didn't help, longest shot 113 metres.
A few lookers

----------


## Ernie

Well... with the wife at work and the rain clearing, I went out last evening with my first box of home made ammo. Impressed and very happy with 2 magpies and 13 bunnies. 

Now I need another rainy day to make some more

( Barnes 50 gn Varmint grenade, over 24 gns of 2208, ADI cases and CCI primer)   :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

Out with @mudgripz and @TimeRider last night. Between us we accounted for 20 hares and rabbits. Very challenging conditions with gale force winds. Rather difficult lining up when the vehicle and the rifle are getting pushed around by the wind. Aim one hare length to the right and the projectile hits one hare length left of said hare!

----------


## mudgripz

Excellent outing though.  Made more so by the spectacular sunset over the Waikari hills. That brought the hunting to a standstill for a while - just enjoying the beauty of nature. Mind you it's an important part of why we all go hunting - enjoying the great kiwi outdoors

----------


## john m

Got 4 with the old Browning .22sa top loader.

----------


## Dundee

> Our rabbit cat managed to catch something different today. Just hope this does not result in vet bills.
> Attachment 62200


Keep the tail for the swamp comp.

----------


## FatLabrador

Went for a walk with the lab is morning. Shot this buck with granddaddys gun ole winchester pump action 22 he got it second hand when he was 14 hes now 86 got to love the old guns

----------


## 223nut

@FatLabrador awesome! I wonder if rifles made today will be passed down the generations or are they like most things these days that only last a few years

----------


## john m

A lot of those old guns made from hand finished solid steel parts will still be enjoyed by your childrens children. Not so much for the alloy, stamped,pressed or plastic parts built rifles of today that are built to a price rather than built for a purpose.

----------


## time out

> Attachment 62358
> Went for a walk with the lab is morning. Shot this buck with granddaddys gun ole winchester pump action 22 he got it second hand when he was 14 hes now 86 got to love the old guns
> Attachment 62359


Classic rifle FatLabrador - must be nice to be able to use Granddads rifle 
I remember one of those very well - I was 16 and Mum hated me having a gun - Dad loaned me his De Soto to go out and get some bunnies for cat tucker - we got back to the car after dark - I took the mag out of my Gevarm - (so it was safe) - my Mate worked the pump about 15 times on his Winchester and climbed in the passenger seat beside me with the barrel up near the roof - he pulled the trigger - boom - right beside my ear - many ringing noises for a while 
Went home and confessed to Dad - he said - for Christ sake we wont tell Mum - he took the car to the panel shop next day and they hammered in the uplift, filled it with bog and painted the roof - there was a burn mark on the ceiling upholstery for the next ten years 
Sadly - my Son wont want any of my firearms

----------


## time out

> Keep the tail for the swamp comp.


Hey Dundee - I see you got a lantern - you will be able to see in the dark!
I got a one man bivy tent

----------


## Hunt4life

Ha! That sounds almost like a proposal @Dundee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## linhdz15

Thankfully the wind helped out as they couldnt hear the shots and 5 had gone down before the last one gapped it. Bunch of breasts in the fridge now.

----------


## john m

I too can play the trombone. :Thumbsup: 



One buck before the rain yesterday.

----------


## Dundee

Neighbour has shot two deer on the river and seen two more all I got was a rabbit,magpie and plover.

----------


## 223nut

> Neighbour has shot two deer on the river and seen two more all I got was a rabbit,magpie and plover.
> Attachment 62613


Maybe you should take something other than your long range 22 then  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> Neighbour has shot two deer on the river and seen two more all I got was a rabbit,magpie and plover.
> Attachment 62613


All you had was a 22 what was your plan😁

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> All you had was a 22 what was your plan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


780 metre quartering away head shot.

----------


## Dundee

> All you had was a 22 what was your plan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Stick my heaviest lure on and reel it in :Grin:

----------


## oraki

> Stick my heaviest lure on and reel it in


Ride em cowboy

----------


## mkm

One unlucky plover vs 223 - not much competition I'm afraid.

----------


## viper

> One unlucky plover vs 223 - not much competition I'm afraid.
> 
> Attachment 62824


Holy hell, that Plover sure shit itself ...................

----------


## smidey

> One unlucky plover vs 223 - not much competition I'm afraid.
> 
> Attachment 62824


Those shit Houser birds are as weak as piss, the hmr tears them to ribbons and even my sub 22 usually makes their wings fall off when you hit them dead centre 

Sent from my workbench

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Those shit Houser birds are as weak as piss, the hmr tears them to ribbons and even my sub 22 usually makes their wings fall off when you hit them dead centre 
> 
> Sent from my workbench


It's because they have a solid body mass and give projectiles a lot resistance to work on. Rosella's are another high impact bird. Quite spectacular.

----------


## smidey

> It's because they have a solid body mass and give projectiles a lot resistance to work on. Rosella's are another high impact bird. Quite spectacular.


yes agree, i drilled one with the hmr as well. cut it in half nearly. Also deleted a magpie with the hmr, the bird was in a tall tree near me so shooting angle was about 50deg. the pill entered mid body and literally blew it's entire back out like a hatch but that's probably more to do with the hmr than bird anatomy

----------


## Guypie

Just one today, was a nice clean bunny though. I think it will be good eating. Headshot from about 50m after touching the barrel to an electric fence and zapping myself. Took a minute or so to steady myself after that!

----------


## Maca49

It's a prick of a thing, the electrical fence and the end of the barrel, really good tickle up! :Thumbsup:

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Makes me shiver thinking about it!

----------


## FatLabrador

At least it wasn't ur...

----------


## rossi.45

longest hits for the day . . . up at 5am this morning and on the farm before the wind arrived for some good shooting, started with the heavy barrel remington then onto the sako . . 8 hours later called it a day  . . all good

----------


## scottrods

My 16yr old was keen to come out with me this week. We got 13 bunnies and 2 hedgehogs. She shot her first one at 103m with the 223.
Those I shot with the 22 we recovered the back straps and made up rabbit nuggest for dinner. Needless to say, she loved being out on the farm and the farmer was happy.

----------


## Guypie

Did you make any hedgehog nuggets?

----------


## time out

A story with pictures - stayed overnight for a change - nice to see the later evening and early morning activity around the property 
Spoilt for choices this morning - rabbit on the drive outside the front door - I needed a bucket of trap bait but also needed to clean up some more magpies up the back - so left the rabbit 
Up the back - several roosters rising without a tail - they look ungainly - magpies squawking but they saw me first and three took off for safer ground 
Couple of Pheasant walking along the bushline - scruffy rooster - not a patch on what he looked like a couple of months back 
Half a dozen rabbits feeding amongst the willow weed - two hits - wish this bolt action was semi-auto - Cruz carted one back to the shed 
Having breakfast and the silly rabbit comes out and sits on the driveway again - so pinged him out the ranchslider - Cruz charges off to fetch it back
So three rabbits to break up with a sharp axe for trap bait 
The fruit pickers are safer now there are less magpies - its pretty easy to find them in the Puriri trees - fat and happy - they dont fly much - just climb around on branches and drop fruit on me - I just need to get the last few magpies and they will be safe 

On the driveway - lucky first time 


Scruffy hen 


Real scruffy rooster - lost his tail 


These two made a bad mistake 


Two down 


Bad mistake coming out on the drive again 



Fruit picking Kereru 


Puriri fruit

----------


## scottrods

> Did you make any hedgehog nuggets?


We shot too. I just split them like kina and eat the tasty bits raw  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

AndrewH and I dealt to about a dozen or so pesky goats Up at Puhoi this morning.

----------


## spada

Took these last night they were followed by another 22 after dark. First time out with the new Maxtoch :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pineapple

Took my son for a walk on a mates farm and he got his first face to face with a possum.....it went better for him than it did for the possum.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Tonight's kill..


Been whittling away over the last month at the rabbits living under the neighbour's woodshed and digging holes in her back lawn.. Considering she's around 90, this isn't a good thing for her.

When I started, I guessed there to be around half a dozen. Current tally is 9 confirmed kills, with at least 4-5 still to go. Mostly pretty small ones though. Shoot a few, then give them a week or so to relax..

Nice way to kill 20 minutes of an evening though, popping up to the end of the road for a look.

----------


## Micky Duck

3 sheep for house muttons all at 40-50 yards all single shot to head with 7.62x39mm subsonic cast load. down like lead balloons.

----------


## viper

Nice weekend. I met John Worthinton at Queenstown markets and got to see some of the stunning knives he makes, a real talent and nice bloke.
Always good to meet a forum member and put a face to a name.

two walks this weekend, 58 shot. Found my sons CZ mag works perfectly in the JW. Got my hands on a brick of Fiocchi subs, seems like good stuff, accurate and effective.
Sorry about the blood photo but that smart arse was 40 mtrs out with just ears and eyes peeking out from his hole.

----------


## Micky Duck

viper,try some winchester 42grn powerpoint subs through it...mine loves them above all others and they kill good too.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

> longest hits for the day . . . up at 5am this morning and on the farm before the wind arrived for some good shooting, started with the heavy barrel remington then onto the sako . . 8 hours later called it a day  . . all good  
> 
> Attachment 62932
> 
> 
> Attachment 62933


I think I need to come visit.

----------


## StrikerNZ

95-odd rabbits and a couple of hedgehogs tonight with the A17 and Thermal getup. Interesting shooting with a gale nor-west and the odd downpour, shooting from a truck makes it much more manageable. There's no hiding from the thermal..

The way some of those hits show up through the thermal is a bit eye-opening at times. Hot matter everywhere..  :O O:

----------


## hotbarrels

> 95-odd rabbits and a couple of hedgehogs tonight with the A17 and Thermal getup. Interesting shooting with a gale nor-west and the odd downpour, shooting from a truck makes it much more manageable. There's no hiding from the thermal..
> 
> The way some of those hits show up through the thermal is a bit eye-opening at times. Hot matter everywhere..


What thermal are you using?

----------


## StrikerNZ

> What thermal are you using?


Pulsar Apex XD50. Seriously impressive bit of kit, although I don't think I could shell out the $7k for one... luckily this one belongs to someone else, I just get to shoot things with it.

----------


## smidey

> Pulsar Apex XD50. Seriously impressive bit of kit, although I don't think I could shell out the $7k for one... luckily this one belongs to someone else, I just get to shoot things with it.


like this? very impressive  :Have A Nice Day: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA2ePTCbQcw

cheaper
https://www.amazon.com/Pulsar-Apex-X.../dp/B00P45CJZA

----------


## StrikerNZ

Yep, like that vid or this one, particularly from after the 1min 15s mark- https://vimeo.com/166310851 (not me shooting, but some of the same country and suspects..)

Or in fact this video, being the exact same rig - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2ddXVnMn5s

They can still hide behind tussocks and long grass, but if there's anything directly visible, it'll get the highlighter treatment.

----------


## smidey

so the idea of a pest free environment in the future is only a few $5K to $7K scopes away  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

Out with @mudgripz and another mate last night to knock over a few pests on a farm. Bit challenging with the high winds but the shooting in the more sheltered areas was good. We accounted for 30 critters, mainly hares and rabbits but I did nail 1 cat.



One rabbit was absolutely smashed. Inside the skin was basically just the spine, nothing else. A slit top and bottom with the spine and nothing!  :O O:

----------


## wsm junkie

Went to check the zero on my 7mm08ai with 160gr Tipped Matchkings and these two made the mistake of coming to watch.
A quick range - 381yds - dial 1.3mils

----------


## Rushy

> Went to check the zero on my 7mm08ai with 160gr Tipped Matchkings and these two made the mistake of coming to watch.
> A quick range - 381yds - dial 1.3mils
> Attachment 63286
> 
> Attachment 63287


The zero looks rough enough to me.

----------


## rossi.45

longest shots of the day . . .

----------


## Snowgrass

Out yesterday in Central with the old man. 70 odd between us plus a cat. He shot two pure white rabbits with consecutive shots. Haven't seen bugger all whites before. Not an ideal gene for them to have, they stand out like dogs balls  :Pacman:  Plenty of young ones running around.

----------


## JasonW

Tried out some CCI Stingers today on my zero for 42gr subsonic winchesters. For all the hot air and bluster they werent killing them any deader than the subs. Might put the bipod on and try them out a bit further.  

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

14 magpies for January,they getting crafty after seeing all there mates get shot.

----------


## bully

> Tried out some CCI Stingers today on my zero for 42gr subsonic winchesters. For all the hot air and bluster they werent killing them any deader than the subs. Might put the bipod on and try them out a bit further.  
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk



They work better than subs on harder critters I find, like possums

----------


## bully

> Out yesterday in Central with the old man. 70 odd between us plus a cat. He shot two pure white rabbits with consecutive shots. Haven't seen bugger all whites before. Not an ideal gene for them to have, they stand out like dogs balls  Plenty of young ones running around.


It would be nice to see a white rabbit if you get another one.

----------


## JasonW

> They work better than subs on harder critters I find, like possums


Might be the go on cats, shot one at 8 metres in the chest and still made it 90 metres to the fenceline. It was stalking up on me when I was trying to call in a couple up the hill with squeaks,  saw it pop up in the grass and wound the scope down and there was a puff of fur and movement as soon as my finger hit the trigger. Sure it was a good shot but just didnt put it down. 

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk

----------


## Snowgrass

> It would be nice to see a white rabbit if you get another one.


One the old man sent through.

----------


## Maca49

Quiet stroll this avo, hot as, but been painting all day so needed a break. 14 rabbits and one hare with the 17 HMR and scored another place to clean up the rabbits, bought some Hi Tech hiking shoes for this type of shooting really good to wear and light $139 less 40%!

Took the back straps for the BBQ

Nice hare

Pines on the hill

Very light coloured

----------


## smidey

> One the old man sent through. 
> 
> Attachment 63334


Albino or just white?

Sent from my workbench

----------


## FatLabrador

Two magpies with the ole pump action 22 today

----------


## Snowgrass

> Albino or just white?
> 
> Sent from my workbench


Just white. Didn't check the other one.

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> Albino or just white?
> 
> Sent from my workbench


Albino would have pink eyes. I can't make it out from the picture. 

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## nguyencong

thanks you for share!

----------


## JasonW

Are rabbits with yellow flecks through their liver safe to dog tucker or best left out for the hawks? 

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> Are rabbits with yellow flecks through their liver safe to dog tucker or best left out for the hawks? 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


White hard cysts in liver mean coccidiosis which can be killed by ten days in freezer. I don't think it's a problem for dogs but I've always left'em for the hawks so there is no spreading it around. 

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

Dont know if the classify as little, but "miss piggy" helped catch these

----------


## Dundee

Put the boot in but I think the bait did the trick.

----------


## ChrisF

3x magpies , 2 at just over hundred yds , but one at a very short 70yds , the little 40gr vmax from the Hornet , blew him into 2 pieces , body & one wing , and a wing , and a pile of feathers .

----------


## Dundee

> It would be nice to see a white rabbit if you get another one.


I have shot a feral white rabbit on the farm here. Also a white hare :Thumbsup:

----------


## Frosty

> I have shot a feral white rabbit on the farm here. Also a white hare


Nice, u must have all sorts of colourful animals flying/running around ur place.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> I have shot a feral white rabbit on the farm here. Also a white hare


White hare would look good tanned on the wall

----------


## clickbang

22mag dusted up around 20 rabbits from 10 to 150m. Loves 30grain vmax. Have some 30g CCI tnt to try next time



Sent from my SM-A510Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Here is the white hare i shot,some of you new members may not of seen it.

----------


## Timmay

Took the new T3 223 for a spin, was only doing it on the "Lunch Break" so middle of the day then back to firewood. Shot 2 magpies and cut a rabbit in half.
Those 53gr Vmax's do the damage.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Here is the white hare i shot,some of you new members may not of seen it.Attachment 63672


I dont think thats her natural colour, you can see her roots I reckon she's been to the haredresser.

----------


## clickbang

No pics but 87g vmax from .243 doesn't leave much rabbit. 
Gave the Hawks something to chew on tonight

Sent from my SM-A510Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Solo

> Here is the white hare i shot,some of you new members may not of seen it.Attachment 63672


I've read the whole thread at least twice. I may have a problem.

----------


## Maca49

Good walk today, very hot so left it till later. Seven rabbits 2 rabbits and a Maggie. I think the longest shot of done with the HMR, 3# rabbits at 185 metres, perfect shooting conditions, off the grassy know using the bipod and wound up to 18 on the Meopta scope ( nice scope) 

185 metres 

Unusual combo hare and Maggie

----------


## Maca49

> I've read the whole thread at least twice. I may have a problem.


It's a peroxide blonde!!! :Grin:

----------


## FatLabrador

Where da link 4 the white hare

----------


## rossi.45

wind was blowing at times makin for some challenging shots with subs

longest shot . .

----------


## bully

Got a few rabbits and a magpie yesterday 200 yards, 80gr amax doing a bit over 3 grand  :Have A Nice Day: 

Dumb, spose to be a little video.
What is the video file to convert to? Or can you not post them here without a host site?

----------


## Dundee

> I dont think thats her natural colour, you can see her roots I reckon she's been to the haredresser.


Shes stuffed now :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Where da link 4 the white hare


What link I just added an old pic?

----------


## bully

https://youtu.be/mlEuOVenWOY

----------


## Dundee

> Where da link 4 the white hare


What link I just added an old pic?

----------


## smidey

> https://youtu.be/mlEuOVenWOY


Satisfying "poof"  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dundee

2012 I shot the white hare @FatLabrador the .22 has fired shit loads of rounds through it since

https://youtu.be/pYJkraYHkI4

----------


## Dundee

Cuppla kids hanging for humane consumption :Grin:

----------


## Solo

> 2012 I shot the white hare @FatLabrador the .22 has fired shit loads of rounds through it since
> 
> https://youtu.be/pYJkraYHkI4


I see you used a digital camera from 1912 to take the video  :Psmiley:

----------


## tiroatedson

> 2012 I shot the white hare @FatLabrador the .22 has fired shit loads of rounds through it since
> 
> https://youtu.be/pYJkraYHkI4


Are u using a semi-bolt action there Dundee....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> I dont think thats her natural colour, you can see her roots I reckon she's been to the haredresser.


Well @Dundee is infamous in these parts for things not being there natural colour.....😁

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Managed a couple of roasts off this multicoloured one :Psmiley: 

The plain brown one was dog tucker :Psmiley:

----------


## FatLabrador

Is that buddy?

----------


## Dundee

No

----------


## Maca49

Did ya milk em first??

----------


## Dundee

Yep you can have it another 50litres going tomorrow :Grin:

----------


## time out

Nice cloudy morning for a walk in the Park 

Silly buggar - I got his mate on that tree a few days ago 


These Sentinels dont give them a second chance - couldnt let go the blue stuff on the bite block 


Got one there today - plenty of flour from the pantry - ready for the next one - I hope they like the cd flashing in the moonlight!


Got a couple of these buggars

----------


## 7mmwsm

Can any of you say you have caught a rat in a gin trap in your lounge?
I can.
Left the front door open the other night and the little bastard snuck inside. Confined him to the lounge but he got up inside the lounge suite. Couldn't get him out.
So set a trap with some chook pellets placed at likely spots around it. Took a while(a day), but he caved in eventually.

----------


## john m

Three pregnant doe's for dog food and the live capture trap.

----------


## hotbarrels

Last week of the school holidays I took my two boys down for a bunny shoot in the Napier region.  Grass was a bit long but we nailed a couple-a-hundred over 4 days. 

Boys behind the .223 and .22-250 shooting out to 250m with me spotting and shooting video.  Photo is a frame capture from the GoPro video.

----------


## 223nut

> Last week of the school holidays I took my two boys down for a bunny shoot in the Napier region.  Grass was a bit long but we nailed a couple-a-hundred over 4 days. 
> 
> Boys behind the .223 and .22-250 shooting out to 250m with me spotting and shooting video.  Photo is a frame capture from the GoPro video.
> Attachment 64062


Damn I miss bunny shooting. What a way to remember your school holidays

----------


## viper

nice walk , 33 shot. Hot and still , plenty about and the little JW proving it's worth.

----------


## oraki

Another couple. The doe was in calf and not far away from dropping her bundle

----------


## StrikerNZ

Two rabbits tonight... with the tires on the safari.

Plus about 150 with the savage/thermal.
Also a handful of hedgepigs and a cat.

Love it when everything is running smoothly.

Must admit the semi-auto is unbeatable for cleaning up clusters.
Crack-thump - Quick target shift - Crack-thump - Quick target shift - Crack-thump - longer target shift - Crack --- Thump.  :Cool:

----------


## smidey

> Attachment 64102
> 
> nice walk , 33 shot. Hot and still , plenty about and the little JW proving it's worth.


Tiger cub hunting

Sent from my workbench

----------


## viper

> Tiger cub hunting
> 
> Sent from my workbench


Yeah he was a fat little bugger, in pristine condition. 
Didn't look so good after copping a 40gr Fiocchi sub between the eyes at 30 mtrs though :Thumbsup: 

Was a good hunt, been after this little prick for a month or two also, 70 mtrs with the sub's .....

----------


## StrikerNZ

Pop, Pop, Pop.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## FatLabrador

One 20 gauge 30 gram no5s and full choke at 45 meaters made her drop like a stone

----------


## Hutch

I went for a walk late yesterday afternoon with the weatherby mark XXII 22lr. Plenty of rabbits around and I managed to bag 13, unlucky for them. Mostly head shots at about 50 to 60m, its a great little rifle. Although the first shot was a miss, too high but I spotted it and was able to make the required adjustment as the rabbit just sat there. I had over estimated the distance as it was a steep down hill shot. Even shot 2 left handed to stay behind cover. Gave some to mum and dad, some to my sister and the rest went in the freezer for us or the dogs. Still plenty there as when I went to retrieve the piles of carcasses I had left while walking I saw more in the head lights of the bike.

----------


## Hutch

Proof, sorry about the crap photo, got to remember to take the phone out of the case so the flash isn't slightly covered, take a better camera or take photo's before it gets dark.

----------


## FatLabrador

Nice rifle @Hutch

----------


## kidmac42

> Two rabbits tonight... with the tires on the safari.
> 
> Plus about 150 with the savage/thermal.
> Also a handful of hedgepigs and a cat.
> 
> Love it when everything is running smoothly.
> 
> Must admit the semi-auto is unbeatable for cleaning up clusters.
> Crack-thump - Quick target shift - Crack-thump - Quick target shift - Crack-thump - longer target shift - Crack --- Thump.


Gotta love safari's mate.

----------


## viper

Grabbed the unique for a change, I find it always feels a little strange swapping around rifles. Few shots later and I had the trigger feel back . 23 shot.

----------


## FatLabrador

U know what happens next @viper whats the dets on that rifle

----------


## viper

> Attachment 64313
> U know what happens next @viper whats the dets on that rifle


??? Lost me mate

----------


## FatLabrador

What kind of action, brand of the rifle. Semi ?

----------


## viper

:XD:  Geez I must be getting old, sorry mate but really couldn't figure the lingo out.
The rifle is a French Unique , not made any more. They were from my understanding imported into NZ till the early to mid 80's and even back then they were around or over $1000
Very very accurate and mine has proved very reliable with some seasons of up to 800 rounds before a jam.
Trigger is pretty average but the rest is top notch. Nice balance and a few little design quirks such as being able to make it a single shot if required.
There have been some discussions on here about them and a few other forum members have them.

----------


## time out

At the farm yesterday morning without a real rifle - looked out the window first thing and see a rabbit about 20m down the drive - got out the Cooey and gave him a fright - but he buggared off - so checked out the Victor boxes - yeah - a wee bunny special size for a cage 


Up the Park this morning to check my trap run - 

Sentinels dont take prisoners - he didnt enjoy that 


I put that there for a possum - silly buggar eating a piece of apple - he stinks 


Got four of these buggars - five days since I was there last - just about lost my breakfast

----------


## Dundee

What was the bait that lured the rabbit @time out?

----------


## time out

@Dundee - I am using Connovation Smooth in a Tube on everything at present - blue stuff - seems good but their large plastic tubes are hard to manage - they now make smaller tubes 
I suspect the silly bunny was just heading down a tunnel - they often go down my ponga runs - a Fenn6 in the middle - no bait - just trying to get a stoat - but often get a bunny - or a hog 
This one snapped a hog recently - but I am leaving him to dry out a bit - bastard things to get out of a Fenn - even when you slide the springs off

----------


## FatLabrador

@time out did ya youse bunny as bait

----------


## 300CALMAN

OK so it wasn't today but a couple of weekends ago. Finally caught up with a rabbit on the farm where I shoot possums. The farmer had been telling me about them for ages. Also the stupid possums still go back to that calling tree. Unfortunately it is now absolutely FU**** might be next years firewood.

----------


## Gunzrrr

Had a successful night out with my son.

----------


## time out

> @time out did ya youse bunny as bait


 @FatLabrador - silly bunny worked well as bait - he ate the lot 
Looked small in the back of the Havaheart cage - but he was a big Tom - all the recent ones are straight grey colour - like their Mum  
Man - he could hiss and snarl - I have left a tin of sardines for his mates 


Trying out some new Connovation lure - Egg Mayo - looks and smells yummy 
Loaded a line of ten Victors on the boundary line - been pretty quiet down there so will be interesting to see how it goes 
I got another couple of rats on another boundary corner - two traps- two kills every time - going to be hard to have Pest Free NZ  :Sad:

----------


## Micky Duck

5 starlings and 2 blackbirds out bedroom window with the air rifle 7 shots.....that'll learn them to stay off my garden.

----------


## FatLabrador

@time out have you tried modifying your victors by raising the springs and have a kill bar. I don it to a cheap trap.

----------


## time out

> @time out have you tried modifying your victors by raising the springs and have a kill bar. I don it to a cheap trap.
> Attachment 64525


I havent bothered to modify them @FatLabrador although a trapper friend lifts them a few mm 
I reckon Victor operates in a world market and their traps work well on a wide range of small animals 
I have tested them on a few things including my finger nails - they are fairly severe - when you are checking around fifty traps three times a week - you can make mistakes - but so did the rats 




Mourie from MS Woodcraft in Tauranga took this pic a few years back when he was trapping - a Victor will kill a stoat no problem 


Landcare have developed a modification for the Victor to ensure a stoat puts its head in the right place for a clean kill - also shows increased spring tension - I see people are making the shroud out of 2l milk bottle containers 
https://www.landcareresearch.co.nz/_..._cost_trap.pdf

----------


## 223nut

Victor on a plank, old 'real estate' plastic signs cut as shroud, mesh over the front

----------


## Dundee

Shot this pretty bugger today,was caught in cage trap baited with hare.

----------


## Ernie

17 bunnies last night, and an awesome sunset. Getting some great results from the Strelok now gving me longer shots,

----------


## Micky Duck

jeeez dundee....its about time you gave the stock on that rifle some love........ even a quick sand and some oil would be an improovement....
heck even just some oil would do!!!!!! you Philistine you!!!!

----------


## Rushy

> jeeez dundee....its about time you gave the stock on that rifle some love........ even a quick sand and some oil would be an improovement....
> heck even just some oil would do!!!!!! you Philistine you!!!!


Micky even his rubbing tomato sauce into it would be an improvement.

----------


## Tombi

Cleaned up and took the old mans little singleshot Winchester model 60 .22 out for walk, nice change kicking it old school

----------


## rossi.45

longest shot for the evening 291yds

----------


## Sideshow

> I havent bothered to modify them @FatLabrador although a trapper friend lifts them a few mm 
> I reckon Victor operates in a world market and their traps work well on a wide range of small animals 
> I have tested them on a few things including my finger nails - they are fairly severe - when you are checking around fifty traps three times a week - you can make mistakes - but so did the rats 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mourie from MS Woodcraft in Tauranga took this pic a few years back when he was trapping - a Victor will kill a stoat no problem 
> 
> ...


Time out what bait did you use to catch those fingers? :O O:  :Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mooseman

Lack of concentration

----------


## FatLabrador

Got these two tonight plus one in the morning. 3 shots 3 birds

----------


## Ernie

What scope you using there ROSSI 45 ?

----------


## rossi.45

> What scope you using there ROSSI 45 ?


a 6.5-20 Leupold EFR, TMR reticle and a sunshade upfront for those evening shoots when the sun is low   . . . good honest scope

----------


## rossi.45

longest shot today with CCI subs 231yds

----------


## Guypie

Finally scored myself a black rabbit! have put the skin in the freezer for tanning later on, the meat is brining in the game fridge. Nice young rabbit should be nice and tender!

----------


## JasonW

> Attachment 64935
> 
> Finally scored myself a black rabbit! have put the skin in the freezer for tanning later on, the meat is brining in the game fridge. Nice young rabbit should be nice and tender!


The black ones seem to be cunning, I have shot 2 piebalds and 1 blue one but never a black one. 

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk

----------


## Haggie

One the way to setting up some targets to shoot, shot 5 rabbits and 3 magpies driving down the raceway. always though suppressors were lame but have since learnt better

----------


## rossi.45

first for the evening with the .17hmr

----------


## Ranal

Back in NZ for a little bit. Already 3 possums and 1 magpie not far out of Auckland.

----------


## spada

Crap weather so had to settle for this lot at the range day yesterday sighting in the new Howa 1500 223

----------


## FatLabrador

> Crap weather so had to settle for this lot at the range day yesterday sighting in the new Howa 1500 223
> Attachment 65344


Distence

----------


## spada

> Distence


100m with PMC 55gr FMJBT at $15 per box

----------


## oraki

> 100m with PMC 55gr FMJBT at $15 per box


Top shelf ammo

----------


## spada

> Top shelf ammo


only bought it to do the barrel run in had some left over thought I'd have a laugh and see how it prints.
Guess the laughs on me  :Grin:

----------


## Guypie

Got my first rock pigeon today, went out with the air rifle and popped it off the power lines at a farmer friend's house. He was complaining cause they poop all over his stuff so I said I would help out. Forgot to take a pic in the field but here's how it looks now:


Hopefully its delicious!

Update: It was delicious, though will definitely just be breasting them in future as it is just a morsel and pretty much no meat on the limbs

----------


## rossi.45

took off the 20" Sporter barrel and put on a 16 inch varmint barrel . . . first outing

----------


## rossi.45

longest shot of the day with the centerfire . . . 



longest was 140yds with the Sako Quad with CCI subs later in the afternoon  . .  6hrs later i called it a day  . . goodone

----------


## Guypie

What is up with the ears on that bunny? or do we have squirrels in NZ now?

----------


## Solo

Bowled over a bunny tonight running a twenty million grain projectile at about 55 fps. No picture, but judging from the crunch I felt, it won't be much good for anything but unpleasant soup.

----------


## Ranal

Found both of these guys just taking a nap.

----------


## time out

I never bowled over anything today - they were all squashed - I took a two hour wander around the top of the Park today - a week since I was there last 
About twenty Snap-E traps, three Doc250s and ten Sentinels  
Two rats in the Doc250s - nearly threw up my breakfast on one - shit they get messy with six kill bars through them a week back - seems that when a rat has been in a Doc250 - a lot of their mates come back to check out the smell - a bit mean as I am using some old Erayz rabbit blocks - need to put an egg in next trip 
Five rats in Snap-Es - all with blue stuff 
Found a Sentinel that was tripped - a very lucky possum to escape from that - only the second one I have seen with fur on the kill bar 
A few sample pics - I thought I was getting on top of them - but not yet

----------


## time out

Seems like this blue stuff is irresistible - this trap up the Park has been dormant for the last couple of months with just apple - but it used to be highly productive on the edge of a gully 
My Mate Bill on South Head  Pest Control (FB) has been telling me to slosh blue stuff over baits and traps 
So on Tuesday - I cleaned out the last of a large tube of blue stuff - I was up there today laying out more traps - so checked out the red and blue Timms - bingo 
Cruz disappeared long before I got there so I knew I had something - rat or possum - he dragged it out of the Timms and then we had a session of chuck and fetch - he loves it - until he gets a claw in his face 
I admit - the blue was a bit overdone - but when I am desperate - I will try anything

----------


## rossi.45

longest shot this evening . . .

----------


## rossi.45

also checked POI with both Quads with a new batch of ammo . . .

----------


## nguyencong

It is so cruel :XD:

----------


## Hutch

These two flushed a rat and the hairy one got it. Good Dog!

----------


## mehtat

Hello, Newbie here but got these few last week on a quick walk around a mates paddock

----------


## Rushy

Well done.

----------


## Ranal

@mehtat the barrel on that looks epic long. But that was my first rifle. Love it.

----------


## mehtat

> @mehtat the barrel on that looks epic long. But that was my first rifle. Love it.


Yeah its pretty long esp with the silencer on the end, The camera angle doesn't help much either ha.

----------


## FatLabrador

@mehtat
U Female?

----------


## JasonW

> @mehtat
> U Female?


Id hope so looking at those fingernails but its 2017... 

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk

----------


## mehtat

Hey i could be a male with Fab nails you never know  :Have A Nice Day: . Yeah na i am a chick.

----------


## Bonecrusher

Nothing surprises me in the SI you guys are all related

----------


## 223nut

Those legs looked feminine in my mind, though some guys do shave I guess.... Zooming in on the fingernails I see a ring so I'm guessing you dirty old barstools are out of luck.

----------


## time out

Nice work mehtat 

My special log is working again - a big buck came back for the funeral of the last one and brought a big rat with him - maybe he is cleaning up the blue stuff before he eats his apple :36 7 5:

----------


## Dundee

Spotted a hare :ORLY: 

Got the bugger :Grin: 

Head shot :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

Shot over.

----------


## Dundee

Been after two off these buggers for a few days now.
First night trap was set with a trout frame,trap rolled and it escaped.
Yesterdays hare was still warm when I cut a back leg off.

First attempt it knocked it over again and was eating the hare through the side of the cage,reset it and back an hour later with results.

Fresh leg in again tonight for the next bugger.

----------


## rossi.45

excellent evening walk after what seemed a looong week . . .

----------


## Maca49

Walked my bum off for 3 rabbits and a plover! Took the long way home up the hill. Left my suppressor at home so POI was slightly affected, but @mikees Leupold is a delight, bought a sun shield for it.

Gutted from 40 metres
Views of the farm[

----------


## mikee

> Walked my bum off for 3 rabbits and a plover! Took the long way home up the hill. Left my suppressor at home so POI was slightly affected, but @mikees Leupold is a delight, bought a sun shield for it.
> Attachment 66443
> Gutted from 40 metres
> Views of the farm[
> Attachment 66444
> Attachment 66445
> Attachment 66446
> Attachment 66447


Glad you like it, I'm still waiting on its replacement can't decide what, i did hope you were happy with its condition.

----------


## Maca49

> Glad you like it, I'm still waiting on its replacement can't decide what, i did hope you were happy with its condition.


No prob at all, nice glass as well thanks Mike!

----------


## bully

> Walked my bum off for 3 rabbits and a plover! Took the long way home up the hill. Left my suppressor at home so POI was slightly affected, but @mikees Leupold is a delight, bought a sun shield for it.
> Attachment 66443
> Gutted from 40 metres
> Views of the farm[
> Attachment 66444
> Attachment 66445
> Attachment 66446
> Attachment 66447


Don't over do it old fulla.
I think you have a good area and excuse for a new long range varmint rifle. Just sit at the top of the hill and pick them off, don't be doing too much exercise.  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Got the big tom :Thumbsup:

----------


## Hutch

Good work Dundee. You must be Gareth Morgan's new best friend. Here's my effort for this afternoon, but I'm going to eat this one.

----------


## Rushy

> Walked my bum off for 3 rabbits and a plover! Took the long way home up the hill. Left my suppressor at home so POI was slightly affected, but @mikees Leupold is a delight, bought a sun shield for it.
> Attachment 66443
> Gutted from 40 metres
> Views of the farm[
> Attachment 66444
> Attachment 66445
> Attachment 66446
> Attachment 66447


Maca you blind old bugger, you went past 247 rabbits in those pictures alone.

----------


## Maca49

> Don't over do it old fulla.
> I think you have a good area and excuse for a new long range varmint rifle. Just sit at the top of the hill and pick them off, don't be doing too much exercise.


I'm working on it @bully, nice to know I can still get around these hills, enjoy the exercise as much as the shooting, farmers wife thinks I'm nuts, she might have a point!

----------


## Maca49

> Maca you blind old bugger, you went past 247 rabbits in those pictures alone.


 @Rushy those days have real and truly gone, well under control, Sean's a happy man!

----------


## 223nut

> Good work Dundee. You must be Gareth Morgan's new best friend. Here's my effort for this afternoon, but I'm going to eat this one.Attachment 66451


Hats a decent sized hare

----------


## Russian 22.

Have any of you used a rabbit distress caller to lure cats in? I have come across Australians and Americans using them quite successfully. They're quite cheap on ebay so I thought I'd pick one up and see if I can get a cat.

Or do you guys mainly do a cage trap with a bit of stick or metal to hold up the door which gets knocked over?

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Cage trap,baited with hare has caught the last two.No whistle as usually catch them at night.

----------


## Martin358

I use a cage trap with cheap fish tied in a piece of stocking tied to the trigger

----------


## Ranal

Thanks to a couple good buggers on here with help. Got my Marlin 25N with a Vortex 4-16 mounted. Longest shot so far 180m a few from 70-150m just need to get better at reading the wind and knowing the drift.

----------


## 223nut

> Thanks to a couple good buggers on here with help. Got my Marlin 25N with a Vortex 4-16 mounted. Longest shot so far 180m a few from 70-150m just need to get better at reading the wind and knowing the drift.


What's with the two piece suppressor??

----------


## Ranal

@223nut its a MAE just a line they seem to put in it. Single piece.

----------


## 223nut

> @223nut its a MAE just a line they seem to put in it. Single piece.


Ahhh comprende. I figured there would be a simple answer.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Cage trap,baited with hare has caught the last two.No whistle as usually catch them at night.
> Attachment 66467


I don't have anywhere to legally trap them so when I buy one I'll write up a thread if I have much luck.

----------


## Hutch

> Hats a decent sized hare


Sure was. Just the back legs will easily feed 4 of us. Still got the back steaks in the fridge.

----------


## rossi.45

longest shot this evening 380yds . . .



the VarTarg will be having some down time when a heavy barrel 204 arrives in the next few days  . . . it'll be interestiing to see the performance difference a smaller lighter bullet with an extra 1000fps

----------


## StrikerNZ

35-40 rabbits tonight with the thermal on 10/22. Few jams and feeding issues, but good to get out for a shoot again all the same..

----------


## viper

> I don't have anywhere to legally trap them so when I buy one I'll write up a thread if I have much luck.


I would be keen to hear how you get on @Russian22. I have watched them working on foxes etc, I don't see why they wouldn't work on cats, ferrets etc. I have often thought about getting one also. Let me know how you get on.

----------


## Russian 22.

> I would be keen to hear how you get on @Russian22. I have watched them working on foxes etc, I don't see why they wouldn't work on cats, ferrets etc. I have often thought about getting one also. Let me know how you get on.


It'll be a bit of a wait I'm sorry. Should hopefully receive my license at the end of June. But I'll report back if I get anything.

----------


## 7mmwsm

This little bugger has been tormenting me for a couple of months. Runs across the lawn when I don't have a gun with me. Slipped up this morning though.

----------


## Dundee

Good stuff! Whip its tail off.

----------


## FatLabrador

*Like*

----------


## Sidelock

Biggest so far. And get this, its a fat arse breeder female.  :Zomg:

----------


## Rushy

How'd you get that moggy to lay so still for that photo Sidelock?  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## kukuwai

Got another one of these buggers - 2nd one in a week  :Have A Nice Day: 

The fenn leg hooked him tho, I see why DOC stopped using them - Im  happy to take em any way I can !!



had a few flooded out traps - and a couple that had been moved a few metes by surface water also.

The tails in the freezer  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sidelock

> How'd you get that moggy to lay so still for that photo Sidelock?  Ha ha ha ha


An ounce of no5 shot out of the old 16ga normally helps with that.  :Wink:

----------


## Guypie

I took my old single shot voere for a walk today. I only take it when I'm not really expecting to see much cause I cant hit diddly squat with it - not the guns fault, I'm just not so great with the iron sights. I got a couple of shots off at bunnies but no hits, so I decided to check how it was sighted. Found it was shooting a bit to the right, found a cow bone and used it to drift the sight a bit and bingo! got one!



Its a bit of a franken gun, it must have had its stock damaged and been refitted with a bsa stock with mag well. It did not fit very well when I got it so I filled it up with panelbeaters bog and fitted pillars and a second mounting screw, bedded it, and made a new extractor as it was missing. Its super lightweight and quite cool, but the irons are difficult to use. I wouldn't mind finding a small low magnification scope to build a mount for, but that will have to wait.

----------


## Munsey

Me and pot licker looking at a new spot for a hunt tomorrow.  Dog was  on to this one . Happy with my 20g buckshot 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Evening walk turned into a Mish  , bolled over a fallow in the shitest spot ever . Credit to the  dog for finding it . Pity he couldn't help me carry it . 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

That be bowled 

Sent from my SM-J200Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

@buzzman took the 223 out this pm, after playing round on the range with it, whacked on a Hardies gen v suppressor and a Nikon 3-9 P223 scope. Got 6 rabbits at an average of 100 metres, a hare at 50 metres and a ginger mick at 215 metres. All good with a mixture of Outback and Belmont ammo, 55 grain projectiles
First rabbit 50 metres

The end of a ginger mick, 215 metre, didn't even know I was there
Hare off the shoulder at about 50 metres

----------


## buzzman

> @buzzman took the 223 out this pm, after playing round on the range with it, whacked on a Hardies gen v suppressor and a Nikon 3-9 P223 scope. Got 6 rabbits at an average of 100 metres, a hare at 50 metres and a ginger mick at 215 metres. All good with a mixture of Outback and Belmont ammo, 55 grain projectiles
> First rabbit 50 metres
> Attachment 67256
> The end of a ginger mick, 215 metre, didn't even know I was thereAttachment 67257
> Hare off the shoulder at about 50 metres
> Attachment 67258


awesome cheers

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

geeze you have a fetish for the famed "ginger mick" @Maca49 Well done on the destruction guys. :Thumbsup:

----------


## kiwijames

Knocked over a couple bunnies today

----------


## Maca49

> geeze you have a fetish for the famed "ginger mick" @Maca49 Well done on the destruction guys.


I'm surrounded by them DD, my boat has about 20 in it, my ute has 10 in it and they roam the farm as well!

----------


## Dundee

:36 1 11:  :36 1 8:  :36 22 1:  :Beer:

----------


## viper

Three hunts this weekend, weather was rubbish each morning and by 1 pm mint, 72 shot. Today I left "Ping Pong " at home ( Norinco ) and took "FeFe" the dirty French Assassin out for a dirty cheap date . 
Stunning evening, the Unique rocking some of Central's finest , photo doesn't show how big they are, I don't know if it's a condition thing before winter. Best shot 127 mtrs ranged.

----------


## FatLabrador

What scope is that @viper

----------


## viper

> What scope is that @viper


Burris Droptine 3-9 x 40. Nice little scope, optics are good ( not great )  seems well made and has a little ballistic recticle for the 22lr. My Norinco came with an old Burris 2-7 made in USA, body beaten up but very nice glass.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Three hunts this weekend, weather was rubbish each morning and by 1 pm mint, 72 shot. Today I left "Ping Pong " at home ( Norinco ) and took "FeFe" the dirty French Assassin out for a dirty cheap date . 
> Stunning evening, the Unique rocking some of Central's finest , photo doesn't show how big they are, I don't know if it's a condition thing before winter. Best shot 127 mtrs ranged.Attachment 67307


What brand is the French rifle?

----------


## viper

Hey Russian. Rifle brand is called a Unique, not made any more, very accurate and reliable. They are semi hand built and hard to find now, a few of the boyz on here have them also.
Awesome balance and lovely to use.

----------


## rossi.45

first walk with the .204 singleshot varmint rifle this morning . . . a quick sight in at 100yds then into it with some 40s & 32grn. loads 



later n the day changed over to the Remington - 9 hours of total enjoyment - outstanding

----------


## StrikerNZ

> Attachment 67354
> 
> Attachment 67355


Awesome country to walk around there..

----------


## rossi.45

> Awesome country to walk around there..


absolutely .. . 

R.

----------


## suthy

Yesterday I took the HMR back to a place I haven't shot since October last year and boy was that some fun for the afternoon! Longest shots were @ 143m and 137m!! Was super happy with with the arvo's work

----------


## 57jl

rabbit stew  for the next 2 weeks by the look of it well done mate hope you were happy with the Ruger 1

----------


## rossi.45

> rabbit stew  for the next 2 weeks by the look of it well done mate hope you were happy with the Ruger 1


first impressions of the Ruger No.1 are very positive,  i always wanted one - they're an iconic american rifle & and to my eye an attractive rifle, especially the varmint model . . .  looking forward to spending more time behind the trigger and loading/shooting the .204 cartridge
only problem for the Ruger is i will always end up comparing it to the VarTarg . .  that rifle is a ferkn machine so its got a hard job to shine in such company

----------


## Russian 22.

> Hey Russian. Rifle brand is called a Unique, not made any more, very accurate and reliable. They are semi hand built and hard to find now, a few of the boyz on here have them also.
> Awesome balance and lovely to use.


Trust the French to come up with that name ha. I thought the unique was a typo.

----------


## time out

You Guys have reminded me to get the Unique out for a walk tomorrow - just about to send the Savage hmr to Queenstown - hope he can lug it around better than I could - who needs a bull barrel anyway?

I like to give possums a leg up into a Timms - they seem to like a ramp 



Hope he enjoyed the blue stuff and his apple  :36 7 5:

----------


## 6mm ackley

Out yesterday perfect day no wind  1 hare 5 bunnies and a personal best of 310 m for the .223 the 40g v max still does some damage

----------


## Maca49

Out with the HMR this avo, beaut day sunshine and nil wind. 4 rabbits and a magpie, shot at about 80 metre, took off and I thought I'd missed, till the wings stopped flapping, ministry of aviation is investigating!

Shot one of these rabbits and the second came to check, silly boy!

View up the hill coming home

----------


## Milan501

10/22 got a work out this arvo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> Three hunts this weekend, weather was rubbish each morning and by 1 pm mint, 72 shot. Today I left "Ping Pong " at home ( Norinco ) and took "FeFe" the dirty French Assassin out for a dirty cheap date . 
> Stunning evening, the Unique rocking some of Central's finest , photo doesn't show how big they are, I don't know if it's a condition thing before winter. Best shot 127 mtrs ranged.Attachment 67307


Beautiful rifle @viper. In 1962 I worked at Tisdalls sports shop in PNth after school. Tisdalls' stocked the Unique and my job every Friday afternoon was to oil all of the rifles in the rack with "Youngs 303" oil. There was a row of about 25 rifles, unlocked, and available to access by the public. I still remember the beautiful sheen that the oil put on the Unique's blueing. You are so privileged to own one and I'm glad that you enjoy it.

----------


## viper

> Beautiful rifle @viper. In 1962 I worked at Tisdalls sports shop in PNth after school. Tisdalls' stocked the Unique and my job every Friday afternoon was to oil all of the rifles in the rack with "Youngs 303" oil. There was a row of about 25 rifles, unlocked, and available to access by the public. I still remember the beautiful sheen that the oil put on the Unique's blueing. You are so privileged to own one and I'm glad that you enjoy it.


Thanks Tahr, they are very cool little rifles and lovely to handle and shoot. I don't take mine out a lot these days because of the sheer volume of shooting I am doing now . The accuracy amazes me but the reliability is astounding. Mine will shoot subs ( dirty ) and go 700 - 1000 rds before I get the odd jam. Shoots everything, cycles everything . Keep your eye on Trademe , they do come up. A mate of mine got one after using mine for an afternoon. $600, one owner with original manual. 
If I see one I will let you know.....unless you already have one of course.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Bowled a couple of turkeys and goats with the Winchester deer season ammo in .243 It makes a big hole...Both these were shot at 140yds

----------


## Reindeer

Two nights with the young fella.

----------


## rossi.45

6 shot with the .30/30 subsonic 197grn. cast -  the meat is a bit of a treat for a couple of Indian workmates & it gets me out for an afternoon on my day off

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Dude, you make sure to ask for some of that curry!!

----------


## FatLabrador

And ya better hurry

----------


## rossi.45

is there anything better to shoot off . . longest shot 202yds

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Dude... Your photos... I wish we had some furry critters to blast from range up here. Mainly turkeys and goat only around until spring when the hares are everywhere. We have a trip planned to Alexandra later in the year. I'll drop you a message.

----------


## rossi.45

> Dude... Your photos... I wish we had some furry critters to blast from range up here. Mainly turkeys and goat only around until spring when the hares are everywhere. We have a trip planned to Alexandra later in the year. I'll drop you a message.


cheers mate . . .   its (small) target rich around here alright in the most amazing country, winter not so much tho . . . part of the attraction of moving here 12 months ago from the Coast was to go seriously Varminting, good excuse to buy more rifles n gear, upskill - like yourself i was shooting mainly Hares, Goats and the occasional Red so i know where your coming from.

are you coming down Central to varmint shoot ?

R

----------


## StrikerNZ

Caught ratticus here in the chicken coop this afternoon. He thought he could hide under some long grass..
(it's not spiked here, just lying on top of the forks)

----------


## SlimySquirrel

> cheers mate . . .   its (small) target rich around here alright in the most amazing country, winter not so much tho . . . part of the attraction of moving here 12 months ago from the Coast was to go seriously Varminting, good excuse to buy more rifles n gear, upskill - like yourself i was shooting mainly Hares, Goats and the occasional Red so i know where your coming from.
> 
> are you coming down Central to varmint shoot ?
> 
> R


We may be there for work around November. I have a couple of mates mad keen to get there and spend some time over a Warren or two. We keep saying "soon".... Will have to do it one day!!

----------


## Hutch

Cool old fork. Looks like something a gladiator  would skewer a christian with.
Here's my weapon of choice for rats. There's one there.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Caught ratticus here in the chicken coop this afternoon. He thought he could hide under some long grass..
> (it's not spiked here, just lying on top of the forks)
> 
> Attachment 68304


Tell us about the fork. It looks like its got history.

----------


## Rushy

> Tell us about the fork. It looks like its got history.


Yes do tell.  It looks like it was made back when tools were made by tool makes.  It's modern replacement wouldn't last like that appears to have.

----------


## StrikerNZ

I don't have any further history on it, although I suspect it may have come from my great uncle's farm when he sold up in the late 90's.. Pretty well indestructible alright, and agreed that it looks a little more like a gladiator weapon to be thrown, rather than used as a tool. Solid 5ft handle is useful for sure.

----------


## viper

Looks like something Russel Crowe would use for flounder spearing  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## time out

I run 6 Doc250s and a few cages round the farm and the Park so I like to keep fresh bunny in them for lure - they don’t keep still long enough for me to give them a Unique experience  @viper - and I often don’t get to the block until mid-morning when they have gone back to their holes they dig all over the place 
So I have a simple solution - (like a rat up a drainpipe - nah - a rabbit up a drainpipe) - I put a Fenn6 outside a 150mm Novaflow with a piece of 200*50 timber over the top of the trap - next time I turn up - another fresh bunny - drop the guts and 8 hits with a sharp axe - perfect size bunny pieces complete with furry covers for the next feral cat or stoat - generally head shots with the Fenn - perfect - so long as it is not raining

----------


## Ranal

my mate might have been slightly under powered with the thing. 288m and 338 edge just did the trick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> I don't have any further history on it, although I suspect it may have come from my great uncle's farm when he sold up in the late 90's.. Pretty well indestructible alright, and agreed that it looks a little more like a gladiator weapon to be thrown, rather than used as a tool. Solid 5ft handle is useful for sure.
> 
> Attachment 68313
> Attachment 68314


That is beautiful! 

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Mate got a hedge pig coming home tonight,christened his new shotty :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

That fork looks like an old eelers spear we have one similar if the boys haven't lost it.

----------


## rossi.45

lucky if i got 60 minutes shooting in this evening, damm it gets dark quick.

nothing over 200yds

----------


## stretch

Not yet, but soon. Crickets seen to have disappeared, so these fellas might start being tasty again. Worth a crack.

----------


## rossi.45

only enough time this evening to re check zero  
.5 inch high at 100 yds, dead on at 200yds . . man the .204 is flat shooting.

also ran the elevation dial up 2 turns (30MOA) to check click value . . all good.

200yrd group was under .75inch - 100yrd while only 2 shots were still well under .5inch - its a shooter

with just enough time to shoot a couple of rabbits at 187 - 200yds before the light went

----------


## Russian 22.

Does being half an inch high mean that you aim half an inch lower than what you want to hit if it's at 100 meters away?

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## rossi.45

> Does being half an inch high mean that you aim half an inch lower than what you want to hit if it's at 100 meters away?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


the 100yrd square is 1 inch ( 25mm ) 200yrd ( 50mm )

it means i can be lazy and not dial in any elevation to well past 200yrds with a center mass shot ( i dont do head shots ) on a rabbit  with the .204 making a quick shot possable  . . .  in contrast to when i use say .22 subs i may need 130+ clicks of elevation which all takes time, range, firing solution, setup the shot . . and the rabbit has moved, start the process again  . . maybe not get a shot at all  . . also rabbit numbers are down this time of year so its nail them quick and back to the subs next spring  . . . ya gotta love the variety of shooting styles, i do anyway

R.

----------


## rossi.45

a full days walking today  . . . started with the Remington

----------


## rossi.45

after lunch changed over to the Ruger . . .. a good day

----------


## Dundee

#no 3 steel

----------


## kukuwai

@Dundee... good shit, I've got about 8 trail cam pictures of a cat who just wont enter my traps, its starting to really bug me, reckon I need some of that #3 steel.  :Have A Nice Day:  well done! @rossi.45 gotta love those shots of yours, reckon I could barely see a bunny at 351yards. Awesome keep it up, there is certainly no shortage of the buggers down there !!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## viper

No open work  this weekend, all tight stuff in the scrub, schist and boulders, 30 shot. Made a nice change sneaking around never having the scope over 3 power.

----------


## rossi.45

good stuff Viper  . . .  i was expecting to see the new .17

R.

----------


## viper

Not yet mate, was really just a sighting in session with the new 17, triggers a shocker but can work on that. Slotted two rabbits with it at 100mtrs so looks like it should make a good platform for reaching the stuff beyond the .22 . 
Once I have done some damage with it I will post a photo.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Been keen to get the youngest into .223 for a while. He was unsure as he's very slightly built and small for the stock but he managed this at 140 yds with a perfect shoulder shot. He's now wanting a .223 immediately!

----------


## Double Shot

> Been keen to get the youngest into .223 for a while. He was unsure as he's very slightly built and small for the stock but he managed this at 140 yds with a perfect shoulder shot. He's now wanting a .223 immediately!
> Attachment 68751


Clearly a better shot than the OLD man... How's his cricket  :Wink:

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Strong approach Craig!! 

He loves it but hopefully he enjoys hunting more!

----------


## Timmay

Been a busy few days  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

picked up some dog tucker

----------


## FatLabrador

Doe you feed them hole or do you cut them up @Dundee

----------


## Dorkus

Not today but after missing a couple of goats on sunday I decided to shoot a hare. Managed to hit the bugger right where I was aiming at 50yds on the move from standing. Either a bloody good shot in my books or a very unlucky hare... Had him in a pie with blueberries for dinner last night.  Not half bad. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> Not today but after missing a couple of goats on sunday I decided to shoot a hare. Managed to hit the bugger right where I was aiming at 50yds on the move from standing. Either a bloody good shot in my books or a very unlucky hare... Had him in a pie with blueberries for dinner last night.  Not half bad. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Do you carry around a sheet our something to gut and skin on? 

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

on one of the farms where i shoot, the farmer had a huge dog. not sure of breed, but looked like an english mastif. he looked like a hound from hell, but was a gentle giant. i always used to get a rabbit for him. he'd rear up on his back legs, open his jaws like a crocodile and take the rabbit whole!

----------


## Dorkus

It's an old mail bag made from heavy cotton.  It sits in my day pack until I shoot something.  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> Doe you feed them hole or do you cut them up @Dundee


I gut (actually paunch) mine and feed them whole. My bitch loves the heads and I've heard feeding things fur on is better for the dogs. Plus rabbits seem to carry their fat in their skin on the belly side. I've heard that people can starve to death on rabbits because they have no fat in the meat. I don't know how true that is, but they definitely improve when you wrap them in bacon before cooking. The fat is what really makes the coat shine. Dogs do way better on possum, but, so they say, variety is the spice of life.

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> It's an old mail bag made from heavy cotton.  It sits in my day pack until I shoot something.  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Easily washable too! I'm wondering why I haven't thought of that before. Great idea.

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

> Easily washable too! I'm wondering why I haven't thought of that before. Great idea.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk


Lots of people just use an old pillow case. You can buy meat bags (usually made of canvas) but they tend to be quite spendy for what can be fairly easily substituted for next to nothing.

----------


## Dundee

> Doe you feed them hole or do you cut them up @Dundee


Cut them up.

----------


## Rushy

Did everyone miss the opportunity to ask Dorkus about hare (hair) pie?

----------


## kukuwai

I finally got this guy today



Been trying to get it now for about 4 months - have numerous pictures of it but today it made the mistake I was after - Very Happy!!

A Big Tom Cat - I wished I had some scales to weigh it - bloody solid heavy critter !!

----------


## Dundee

Good job kukuwai :Cool:

----------


## gadgetman

Out with @mudgripz and @TimeRider last night to a farm we shoot regularly. The ground was pretty boggy in places so didn't get too adventurous, just had to shoot a bit further. We tallied a low 18 which was good, shows we had made a dent. For the third trip in a row I nailed a cat too.

----------


## StrikerNZ

> For the third trip in a row I nailed a cat too.


You'd think the cat would have learned by now... only 6 lives left.

----------


## gadgetman

> You'd think the cat would have learned by now... only 6 lives left.


I'm hoping that this time next year all those lives will be used up.

----------


## rossi.45

out for a few hours on the hill today between showers with the .204

----------


## viper

A nice Sunday arvo hunt. New Marlin 17 HMR back from gunsmiths after trigger job, 100% hit rate out to 125 mtrs.
I have a mate coming down for a week from Tauranga in 3 weeks time so it was sighting in time, don't want the wanker out shooting me :Pissed Off: 
20 shot , sighting in done.

----------


## rossi.45

the .17 looks good @viper with fluted barrel, laminated stock, suppressor . . . what scope did you put on top

R.

----------


## viper

Yeah it's ok and proving to be a better shooter than I thought it would be. I am still not that happy with the trigger but I think the gun and I are still sussing each other out and getting know each other.
The scopes a shocker mate, came with the rifle, Nikko Game King 3-9 x 40...... it's got that many fucken mildots in it my eye balls shit them selves everytime I look in it. 
Great air gun scope out to 40- 50 mtrs but really thick and obscure most of a rabbit at 100mtrs. Thing that pisses me off is I am still hitting fur with the bloody thing at 125 mtrs plus, can't see the rabbit, just put the huge thick black lines on it and squeeze off.
Early days yet but you know that feeling when you buy a new rifle ( like a woman ), some are instant love and you know you have a keeper, some look horny but are just dogs. And some are a little distant , don't do anything wrong and leave you thinking " might be worth putting some effort in here "
So far....it maybe worth putting some effort ( new scope ) into.

----------


## rossi.45

Leupold | Trade Me

this scope might be ok as a stop gap @viper . . .  seller lives in Wanaka

R.

----------


## southernman

Got one of these, (Beaver) as its dammed up a mates creek and flooding the fields, 
 First game shot, with the used Cooper 6x47 Remington, I bought this winter,  several others seen, but reluctant to shoot, if Cant be recovered,

----------


## tiroatedson

> Got one of these, (Beaver) as its dammed up a mates creek and flooding the fields, 
>  First game shot, with the used Cooper 6x47 Remington, I bought this winter,  several others seen, but reluctant to shoot, if Cant be recovered, 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 69669


Nothing like a bit of beaver.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## viper

yeah I got some Beaver last night, didn't look like that and it didn't have much of a pelt either. 
 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Martin358

The only beaver i get has a much better pelt than that one

----------


## Rushy

Oh my god, don't get me started on the beaver stories.  I bet R93 has seen a few sub species in his travels.  I developed a taste for Singaporean hairless in the early seventies.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## wsm junkie

> Got one of these, (Beaver) as its dammed up a mates creek and flooding the fields, 
>  First game shot, with the used Cooper 6x47 Remington, I bought this winter,  several others seen, but reluctant to shoot, if Cant be recovered, 
> 
> 
> 
> Attachment 69669


 @southernman are they any good to eat?

----------


## Nickoli

> yeah I got some Beaver last night, didn't look like that and it didn't have much of a pelt either.


....Disclaimer:...may have smelt worse....

----------


## Feather or Shoot

Hahaha......dirty old beaver jokes, they never get old! 

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

Bit reluctant to post this after your sick beaver jokes.
But here's a little pest my daughter shot yesterday
Porcupine.

----------


## southernman

> @southernman are they any good to eat?


No, terrible,  But bears love them, and most are used for bear bait, trappers normally sell the carcass for bait, quite good money.
 got a mate who drags a beaver carcass, behind the quad, up and down cut lines,  and then to his bear bait stations.

----------


## southernman

> Attachment 69748
> Bit reluctant to post this after your sick beaver jokes.
> But here's a little pest my daughter shot yesterday
> Porcupine.


well done, I flippen hate them things, must pulled two thousand quills, out of dogs, since I came to Canada, and sum dogs just don't learn,  quite good to eat, so I am told.

----------


## viper

> No, terrible,  But bears love them, and most are used for bear bait, trappers normally sell the carcass for bait, quite good money.
>  got a mate who drags a beaver carcass, behind the quad, up and down cut lines,  and then to his bear bait stations.


So with the guys dragging them up and down the line to put scent down do they stink like a ferret or something ?? Are they a Mustelidae ?

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 69748
> Bit reluctant to post this after your sick beaver jokes.
> But here's a little pest my daughter shot yesterday
> Porcupine.


Not in the bloody South Waikato she didn't.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Not in the bloody South Waikato she didn't.


[ATTACH=CONFIG]69808[/ATTACH]
I have my doubts to Rushy. These couple of critters were lurking around camp too.

----------


## Rushy

So the Moose tells me it is Fiordland.  I never knew they had Pocupine and is that a Caribou?  Bloody South Islanders have been holding out on us.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## viper

Yeah I shot a Moa just out of Cromwell last weekend Rushy, drum sticks alone fed the family for a week, tastes great, bit like Kiwi. :Wink:

----------


## bully

> Attachment 69748
> Bit reluctant to post this after your sick beaver jokes.
> But here's a little pest my daughter shot yesterday
> Porcupine.


what's the little rifle which looks to have no forend?

----------


## 300CALMAN

> what's the little rifle which looks to have no forend?


Marlin Papoose??

So you can kill one of those things with a .22? I recon that's just a garden hog that @7mmwsm been feeding Waikato.

----------


## Rushy

> Marlin Papoose??
> 
> So you can kill one of those things with a .22? I recon that's just a garden hog that @7mmwsm been feeding Waikato.


That is plausible.  The elixir of life would be a good growth stimulant for an animal.

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah I shot a Moa just out of Cromwell last weekend Rushy, drum sticks alone fed the family for a week, tastes great, bit like Kiwi.


I had heard that.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Marlin Papoose??
> 
> So you can kill one of those things with a .22? I recon that's just a garden hog that @7mmwsm been feeding Waikato.


Shit, they have discovered our secret of how good Waikato really is Rushy.
I presume the rifle is a Marlin. Unfortunately I'm still in the southern hemisphere so haven't seen it up close.

----------


## rossi.45

a full day on the hill with the Varmint rifles 

started with the Remington which weighs 12+ pounds, most of the weight is in the barrel where it should be, starts to get a little heavy after 4 hours walking . .. then onto the Ruger, 10+ pounds, a nice change which feels alot lighter after the Remington.

longest shot 331yrds

----------


## viper

Arvo shoot, eerily still and quiet , decided I would take the .17 and sit and snipe. Amazing what pops out of the grass and hill sides if you sit and watch.
Shots ranged from 80 yrds to 135 yrds. Lying in a dried out 100 year old irrigation canal watching the leaves fall off the tree's with snow above me on the Piza range...Magic
11 shot .

----------


## suthy

I found a whole lot of pics from the last couple of months when I swapped the memory card from my old phone to my new 1. Here are some critters hit with the 223!

----------


## suthy

And as always, the 17 has been pretty busy as well  :Grin:

----------


## suthy

And even the JW15(which is still for sale :Wink: ) has had some action

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I went out the other day for my yearly hunt, these are a few I shot from the top of a mound 

This is the next step in the process (cutting and bagging)

Here is the days kill after being put to bed, as you can see they are sleeping happily ever after

And last but not least the Pud sleeping happily with a belly full of rabbit and the knowledge he has a years supply in the freezer waiting for him, and me reflecting on a great days hunt!

----------


## Dundee

Too good for the cat :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Maca49

Long walk today for one rabbit, but good uphillshot of 160metres with the HMR. Two plovers and two magpies, had a lot of fun with a game caller and decoy on the magpies.

----------


## Rushy

> Long walk today for one rabbit, but good uphillshot of 160metres with the HMR. Two plovers and two magpies, had a lot of fun with a game caller and decoy on the magpies.


I finally got around to zeroing my 17hmr today Maca.  The holes in the paper were so small I could hardly bloody see them.  Just as well there was a young fellah there.

----------


## Maca49

> I finally got around to zeroing my 17hmr today Maca.  The holes in the paper were so small I could hardly bloody see them.  Just as well there was a young fellah there.


Enjoy it Rushy they are a great little cartridge and cheap to run :Cool:

----------


## Double Shot

Looking forward to a walk @Maca49 when the 17 Hornet arrives and I get down there...

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Might have to join you as long as we don't walk too far. My fat ass prefers the Gator....

----------


## Dundee

Got back from duck looking just in time to see @Sean hacking at a goat

Managed to bag a bit :Have A Nice Day: 

And it wasn't Buddy

Food for the table

----------


## Gibo

Jesus @Sean that looks like a horror flick

----------


## viper

A sighting in session that turned into a good hunt that just got even better.
Nice still afternoon to sight in the new scope. A big shout out @ Gadgetman for a great scope at a great price , cheers mate it's the ducks nuts.
Sighting in went well with tight groups at 100yrds, worst was 1 inch and best just over quarter inch ( fluke but I'll take it )
155 yrds was the best shot, little 17HMR still does a surprising amount of damage at that range.
Making my way back to the car in fading light and the Bino's picked up a shape that didn't look right under a bush at 135 yrds. Watched for 5 mins and it didn't fucken blink, very hard to tell in the shadows. Scope was struggling also then it moved it 's head a fraction. Squeezed off, saw it jump up and take off. 
I actually thought I had missed, walked down and it had only gone 5-6 feet, stone dead. Biggest cat to date. Bloody heavy big Tom.

----------


## viper

another angle..big moggy

----------


## kukuwai

Awesome well done @viper - amazing how big and heavy they can get ah. I personally can't wait until some rules are put in place surrounding cats in this country. There are shit loads of feral ones out there!!

----------


## Russian 22.

> Awesome well done @viper - amazing how big and heavy they can get ah. I personally can't wait until some rules are put in place surrounding cats in this country. There are shit loads of feral ones out there!!


I thought the rule was to shoot with extreme prejudice regardless of how high power the rifle you are holding is.

----------


## Dundee

Any calibre is a "good year" to kill the ferals

----------


## Rushy

That looks like splat the flat cat.

----------


## viper

Mates down from the NI, bullets flying and rabbits getting hammered. 
Just a quick post of one with really nice markings, 17HMR strikes again along with a cat at 174 yrds.... 

Still working out the 17, sometimes nothing inside 150 mtrs is safe other times everything from 10 - 200 yrds is safe as... it's a funny little calibre.

----------


## rossi.45

i think some times @viper its so easy to get hits with the .17 that you relax and expect a hit forgetting good techneque, the closer it is the worse it gets  . . . like pool when the black is all lined up to go down  . . and ya fck it up.

after using the .17 for a few years i know its my fault if i miss  . . still happens

----------


## Gunzrrr

I just love country golf ... ended up shooting 22 over par!

----------


## Sideshow

> Any calibre is a "good year" to kill the ferals
> Attachment 70368


Wow Dundee your sure know how to make some goooood street pizza  :XD:  either that our your teaching them cats how to do Yoga  :O O:

----------


## StrikerNZ

Couple of super blurry phone photos, taken through the thermal scope in a hurry. Actual use is obviously significantly clearer, can see all the details on the tussocks etc, watch the rabbit flick its ears around even..

 If you look at the 'picture in picture' at the top of the first photo, you can see how the head is much hotter than the rest of the rabbit.

----------


## Dundee

The young fella came home with a hen turkey

----------


## Russian 22.

You going to eat as the month has no r in it??

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## FatLabrador

That's for north hemisphere

----------


## MB

Long time since I've pulled a trigger on anything. Couldn't stand being stuck in the house all weekend, so last minute decision to have a go at the rabbits. In short, one big hare and three rabbits. All at around 50 metres with 22LR on shooting sticks. I was happy with that. Then missed the next two which were closer! Always seems to go like that for me. Anyway, two rabbits for the farmers dog, and a rabbit and a hare for my crock pot. Sorry, no photos. Too dark and muddy to piss around with a camera.

----------


## Dundee

> You going to eat as the month has no r in it??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


Took the breast meat out.

----------


## Blisters

> Took the breast meat out.


Mmmmmmmm breasts

----------


## viper

Nice and cold in central, -7 this morning, rabbit numbers have slowed down. Still shooting plenty but they are big hardy buggers. I am noticing most shot are males.
One thing though is I am seeing a lot of Pussy, here's one I fucked today :Grin: ...................the new 17 is proving to be an absolute little killer.
Hit this one at 140 mtrs, huge spring into the air , ran 20 mtrs slamming into the rabbit fence but the damage was done.

----------


## viper

same dead cat, another angle, better pic

----------


## rossi.45

out with the Remington & the Quad today  . . . frozen paddocks, frost and slippery or a thin layer of slush and very slippery




found some real treasure while crossing thru the Pines, i can see the disk in the near future with welded on hooks covered in dazzle and hung up for some LR shooting with subs

----------


## rossi.45

took my light varmint rifle for a walk this arvo .222 Sako   . . . nothing over 200yds

very pleasant in the winter sun sitting at good spots with a view of a few warrens knocking over the occasional rabbit that was unwise to come back out after a few of their mates got the chop.

----------


## viper

A few hours on the hills in perfect central weather, very still and calm
44 shot mainly with the .17 HMR.

----------


## Dundee

I might have too book tickets South.

----------


## oraki

> I might have too book tickets South.


Get yourself a spotting scope, upgrade the optics on your 22, and there won't be a bunny safe this side of the ditch. Much cheaper than an airfare down...... :Psmiley:

----------


## StrikerNZ

200+ rabbits last night, first time shooting a new spot. Absolute hordes of them... Lining up to shoot one and you could see 10 or 20 or 50 more moving in the distance, was getting a little distracting.

Coldest temp I saw on the dash on the drive down was -12..  -14 on the way back.  :O O:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> I might have too book tickets South.


Better hurry Dundee, they are bringing in the new strain of Calicivirus next Autumn so I am told. If they do that we might as well put our riffles away for another 10-20 years   :Oh Noes:

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> Better hurry Dundee, they are bringing in the new strain of Calicivirus next Autumn so I am told. If they do that we might as well put our riffles away for another 10-20 years


What's its effective kill? 95%
95% of a majillion is still heaps. Might actually have to stalk bunnies like the rest of us, rather than just shoot them. 

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> What's its effective kill? 95%
> 95% of a majillion is still heaps. Might actually have to stalk bunnies like the rest of us, rather than just shoot them. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk


Could be about right at 95% although when you are used to shooting hundreds in a day it kind of takes the shine off things. I like to do 1 or 2 good bunny hunts a year and I have all the cat food I need so I won't bother going until they come back, if you like going just to shoot 1 or 2 then keep going and enjoy it.

----------


## Gunzrrr

Central Otago at its best. Primo afternoon with bunnies enjoying the afternoon sun ... not for long though. 
Most shots were 200-350 yards. Champagne conditions and the Kimber .204 and range finder were absolutely on the money.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Central Otago at its best. Primo afternoon with bunnies enjoying the afternoon sun ... not for long though. 
> Most shots were 200-350 yards. Champagne conditions and the Kimber .204 and range finder were absolutely on the money. 
> Attachment 72291


Glad you got to go shooting, I thought there would have been snow everywhere. Good stuff!

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> Could be about right at 95% although when you are used to shooting hundreds in a day it kind of takes the shine off things. I like to do 1 or 2 good bunny hunts a year and I have all the cat food I need so I won't bother going until they come back, if you like going just to shoot 1 or 2 then keep going and enjoy it.


All good, I was just having a dig. I worked down there for a year, it was awesome.

 I meant 5% of a majillion also. 

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> All good, I was just having a dig. I worked down there for a year, it was awesome.
> 
>  I meant 5% of a majillion also. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk


No worries mate, yeah its great fun alright and we have been lucky to have so many rabbits down our way. glad you got to experience it   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Russian 22.

Shot 10 odd aussie over stayers near whangarei. A couple got away and one was stuck in the tree. Lots of Joey in pouches. Had to whack 4 of them.

I had heard that they smell bad but wasn't prepared for the smell. Next time going to pluck not skin.

----------


## FatLabrador

Did ya get any pesky gang members while you were at it  :Wink:

----------


## Russian 22.

> Did ya get any pesky gang members while you were at it


Nah. I think something bigger than a 22 would be needed ha.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Another 250-odd bunnies last night. You know the numbers are bad when you can empty 3 mags with a very high hit-rate, without moving the truck once..  :O O:

----------


## viper

> Another 250-odd bunnies last night. You know the numbers are bad when you can empty 3 mags with a very high hit-rate, without moving the truck once..


Those are good numbers, I am not seeing anything like that here in Central where I am shooting.

----------


## suthy

Went for a walk and got onto a few yesterday, was a beaut of an afternoon for it!

 @StrikerNZ I'd love to come down and help out with your bunny problem  :Thumbsup:

----------


## StrikerNZ

Haha, fortunately it's somebody else's bunny problem! This 250 were shot off the same 60 hectares as the 200+ from last week. They'll be desperate for the virus to be released next year.

Gets scary when you can scan down a 500m fenceline with the thermal and see almost 100 rabbits have come down off the hill and are sitting out in just one paddock alone.

----------


## FatLabrador

> .Gets scary when you can scan down a 500m fenceline with the thermal and see almost 100 rabbits have come down off the hill and are sitting out in just one paddock alone.


Thats what dreams are made of 
And nightmares

----------


## Dundee

Geeze the floods can't of drowned many,even seen pics of the rabbits getting on sheeps backs to keep dry. I haven't seen a rabbit or hare for about three months up here.

----------


## viper

I hope they don't release the new virus, I shoot a 250 acre block that was infected. I have shot 1350 off it in 8 months. It's got bugger all now and I am starting on the neighbours property .
It's does take awhile to achieve but with some time and persistence I think with the current control methods available you can get them under control.
The problem is the land owners who have no pest control in place and their land becomes riddled and of course spill into neighbouring property.

I am just not a fan of releasing more and more virus's and pathogens into our environment. These things have being around for millions of years and survive because they adapt.....sooner or later one strain will species jump.

My 10 cents worth.

Plus it will really fuck up my rabbit shooting :Oh Noes:

----------


## MB

very jealous of you guys with hundreds/thousands(!) of rabbits.

----------


## viper

They say the numbers are high and in certain area's they maybe. 

I shoot a farm out Bannockburn way ( out the back of Cromwell ) , there is a paddock I drive through to get to a more productive spot.
I am lucky if I even see a rabbit in this large paddock. However in the First World War they used to sweep this paddock with a sort of fence / wire mesh and push  them into a corner.
They were then killed, tinned and sent oversea's as meat for our soldiers, ( something I never knew ), on several of these sweeps there were over 10,000 caught. They were so thick and deep the ones on the bottom suffocated and basically cooked and had to be thrown away. 
TEN THOUSAND. ( just in case you thought I had the dismal  point in the wrong spot.)

We are no where near the bad old days and I doubt we ever will be allowed to be again, a lot of whinging and hand ringing and in some case's farmers hoping that the Government  and tax payer sort it out for them.

There are a lot of great farmers out there who are doing their best with poison, fencing, gassing and shooting. Sure they still have rabbits but the numbers are under control. There will always be rabbits, they are one of natures great survivors.
I moved down here 18 months ago and expected to see the hills moving when you clap your hands.... I have yet to see that

----------


## MB

interesting viper.

----------


## rossi.45

> They say the numbers are high and in certain area's they maybe. 
> 
> We are no where near the bad old days and I doubt we ever will be allowed to be again, a lot of whinging and hand ringing and in some case's farmers hoping that the Government  and tax payer sort it out for them.
> 
> There are a lot of great farmers out there who are doing their best with poison, fencing, gassing and shooting. Sure they still have rabbits but the numbers are under control.


i have a good example of both approaches to Rabbit control . . . the station i shoot on the Manager supplies myself and other shooters with ammo ( .22 & shotgun ) and between us we have hammered the Rabbit population down from the Spring highs to small pockets of die hards and the cunning beggars  . . . over the fence on the next farm the population is still as high as it ever was or worse, never seen or heard any shooting there in the years i have been shooting in the area.   

On the positive side there will always be good shooting to be had for many years to come  . . .  R

----------


## viper

another stunning day in central, sun out and so were the rabbits warming up. 29 shot.

----------


## Hutch

Hadn't been out with a rifle for a while. Between bad weather, kids and other commitments never seem to get a chance.  This weekend has been good weather wise so decided I would take the chance and go for a walk with the 22 this afternoon.
Spotted 2 fairly quickly, ranged at 91.5 tbr from a good flat spot in the paddock above. Bottom of the third circle down on the bcd reticle on the nikon. First one down, head shot, second one just sat there so he got the treatment too.

You may be able to see them to the left of the pond. Thought that was pretty good considering how little shooting I have been doing.
Next one was close, 40yards easy, nope! Miss. He had a mate as well, missed him as well. WTF! Not feeling so hot anymore.
Walked on and found another, close again, missed again, but it just sat there, another chance, miss again!!! Really starting to loose confidence now, but saw the hit this time, high, and he was still sitting there, so third time unlucky for him. Couldn't believe he just sat there with all that lead flying past his ears or how bad I was shooting. 
Carried on and managed to get 2 more one at 67 yards and one at 80 yards. This one didn't get back to his hole.

I ended up with 2 for the pot and 3 for the dog, but have to spend some time behind the rifle on a more regular basis learning the trajectory better.
Sorry can't remember how to rotate the images.

----------


## Maca49

Beaut afternoon in Taupo, went for a walk for a couple of hours, 8 down, longest 164 metres with the HMR. Lots of rabbit stew for my old mate. 50% milky does and heaps of small fellows around. Watch the video if your not Squeamish  :Oh Noes: 
Well can't upload it!! So imagine

----------


## Pineapple

Had a friend of a friend ask if he knew anyone who could help him with a lone goat that kept leading his sheep astray. Turns out I could help and there is now one less problem on the farm.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Had a friend of a friend ask if he knew anyone who could help him with a lone goat that kept leading his sheep astray. Turns out I could help and there is now one less problem on the farm.Attachment 73351


Was the goat literally leading the sheep astray or was it just eating the grass?

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Had a friend of a friend ask if he knew anyone who could help him with a lone goat that kept leading his sheep astray. Turns out I could help and there is now one less problem on the farm.


Wow there's something strange about that goat, it seems to have some wool on it. A goat in sheeps clothing?

----------


## Pineapple

> Was the goat literally leading the sheep astray or was it just eating the grass?


Literally leading them astray - he would seek them out and a group of 4 - 6 sheep would follow him around. Farmer said he would constantly find them in different paddocks. When they didnt have sheep they wouldnt see him.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Literally leading them astray - he would seek them out and a group of 4 - 6 sheep would follow him around. Farmer said he would constantly find them in different paddocks. When they didnt have sheep they wouldnt see him.


Haha. Sheep seem even more stupid than I thought now. I can see why he needed to be shot.

----------


## Pineapple

> Wow there's something strange about that goat, it seems to have some wool on it. A goat in sheeps clothing?


Haha yep that or had been the big spoon.

----------


## Dundee

> Beaut afternoon in Taupo, went for a walk for a couple of hours, 8 down, longest 164 metres with the HMR. Lots of rabbit stew for my old mate. 50% milky does and heaps of small fellows around. Watch the video if your not Squeamish 
> Well can't upload it!! So imagine


Bugger we were there yesterday and scarpered back to Napier as there was a marathon on and every fucking bastard had the no vacancy signs up.

----------


## Shearer

> Bugger we were there yesterday and scarpered back to Napier as there was a marathon on and every fucking bastard had the no vacancy signs up.


There is always something on in Taupo @Dundee

----------


## Maca49

> Bugger we were there yesterday and scarpered back to Napier as there was a marathon on and every fucking bastard had the no vacancy signs up.


Snooze u lose! Bugger :Grin:

----------


## Blisters

Got this bugger last night he took the old peanut butter bait

----------


## Dundee

looks like he had plenty of options :Grin:  :Mouse:

----------


## viper

certainly a balanced diet. Goes to show though that despite eating healthily he still died at a young age. :Oh Noes:

----------


## rossi.45

bit of wind tonight . . nothing over 200yrds

----------


## Konev

Saw lots of rabbits around the paraglider launch site when i lived in zqn, never got around to asking people up there for access. Might be heading back soon so will have to remember up there.

----------


## rossi.45

first blood to my new .243 Tikka Varmint. -  did a quick zero, 2 shots across the Chrony & into it . . . now that i have had a wee play i can settle down to work on a good load etc

----------


## Sideshow

@rossi.45 that looks like a nice setup  :Thumbsup:

----------


## rossi.45

blown a gail on the hill today . . . but still worth a walk, stretch the old legs and a bonus found some fresh Pig rooting up the back of the station

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> first blood to my new .243 Tikka Varmint. -  did a quick zero, 2 shots across the Chrony & into it . . . now that i have had a wee play i can settle down to work on a good load etc
> 
> Attachment 73647


How much does it cost you for a .243 round, could work out expensive if you are shooting several hundred. Nice shooting at those distances though, I used to shoot over at Banockburn 30 years ago with a 22 magnum and a shotgun and I would clean up around 600 in a day. We used to cut the tails off as proof and have a competition with each other to see who could shoot the most in a day. I have another hot spot over central way that I can blow away a couple of hundred in a day and I can't wait for my holidays in another 5 weeks so I can head back there. The weather should be warmer by then as well. Keep up the good work rossi.45

----------


## rossi.45

never worked out the cost of loading any ammo . . . best not to know,  just keep buying new stock as it goes down  . . . the .243 is never going to be high volume shooting, the barrel could be toast in a couple of months if i shot it like my .223s

know the area Banockburn but never shot on it  . . . use to shoot Northburn which isnt to far away, my first taste of Central Otage Rabiit shooting.

look forward to seeing lots of pics on this thread of your Central holiday  . . . good luck

R.

----------


## oraki

Came across this fella on my travels tonight. 

Thought he must've been shot and dumped there because it was only 10 mins away from home, and have never seen them this far down. But when I kicked it off the road, I'm pretty sure it had been hit because just about every bone in his body was broken. 
Be able to shoot them out my window next

----------


## Rushy

> Came across this fella on my travels tonight. 
> Attachment 73713
> Thought he must've been shot and dumped there because it was only 10 mins away from home, and have never seen them this far down. But when I kicked it off the road, I'm pretty sure it had been hit because just about every bone in his body was broken. 
> Be able to shoot them out my window next


Bloody hell Oraki, what do you feed those rats down your way?  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Blisters

Wow is that a small deformed wallabie or a rat?

----------


## oraki

Blardy Aussie overstayer. It was only held together by its skin, insides felt like jelly

----------


## oraki



----------


## 2Quack

Pest control last weekend, great to see the young fullas smacking a few with the 20 gauge

----------


## Dundee

Can't hide from me :Grin: 

Headshot

----------


## 2Quack

Nice spotting !!

----------


## gsp follower

few underground muttons from yesterday avo.

----------


## kotuku

> few underground muttons from yesterday avo.


toz or remington??

----------


## Dundee

> toz or remington??


looks like a sthil :Grin:

----------


## FatLabrador

Two possums last night while checking the springers

----------


## bully

> few underground muttons from yesterday avo.


You know your rabbits are extreme when you need a chain saw.

----------


## kotuku

we're real blokes -he uses it to skin them bunnies.pluck geese we use a snig chain on my sulky bitch of a truck to pul lthe feathers off-12g escort shot up the arse generally guts em -though a tad rugged if youre holdin em.

----------


## kotuku

> Two possums last night while checking the springers


good on ya FL,give the snarlin bastrds what oh.
 im still waitin to line a snarlin buck up and give him a blow job with a 3"no3 steel  12g rd.nothing like the sound of fatguts hittin the deck deader than last weeks politician!!

----------


## Shearer

First pest for the "new" .22.

----------


## 2Quack

Great to see shearer Damn I hate starlings !!!

----------


## Shearer

Yeah. Pretty birds but they are a real nuisance here. Nest in bloody everything.

----------


## FatLabrador

> First pest for the "new" .22.
> Attachment 73823


Good hole in that one. What's the new 22

----------


## FatLabrador

> good on ya FL,give the snarlin bastrds what oh.
>  im still waitin to line a snarlin buck up and give him a blow job with a 3"no3 steel  12g rd.nothing like the sound of fatguts hittin the deck deader than last weeks politician!!


 :Thumbsup:  
Shot a possum that the dam dog treed while trying to hunt a phesent a month or so back. 7 meter head shot with 12 gauge 3inch #4 steel  :Yuush:  a bit of protein flew in all directions  :Grin:

----------


## Hutch

> Shot a possum that the dam dog treed while trying to hunt a phesent a month or so back. 7 meter head shot with 12 gauge 3inch #4 steel  a bit of protein flew in all directions


The brother in law shot one with a solid from his pig gun. Big boom, shower off fluids, lots of swearing and fur drifting down in the torch light. Nearly fell off the bike laughing.

----------


## Shearer

> Good hole in that one. What's the new 22


Toz 16 single shot.

----------


## Dundee

Could of sprung a leak if the shotty was on board but the ole faithful .22 takes another casualty. :Grin:

----------


## 2Quack

I didn't bowl it but I had to deal with it, funny as hell

----------


## 223nut

> I didn't bowl it but I had to deal with it, funny as hell 
> Attachment 73888


Wondering why your light stopped working?

----------


## 2Quack

Haha nah not my light, was working in a house and noticed the lamp had liquid run lines down it, owner had been wondering what the weird smell was for a few days

----------


## viper

Last weekend, got some time to go for a walk that turned into a great hunt. Personal best with the 17 HMR at 182 mtrs. Slowly stretching it out. Strange rifle, shoots like shit if clean but is a tack driver once barrel is dirty.
Handy that as I hate cleaning guns all the time :Thumbsup:  
I shot 57 for the afternoon, actually ran out of ammo in the end . I was going to post another picture of dead rabbits but I have done that plenty lately so thought I would post something different, the North Island boys in particular may find it interesting.
Yep that's rabbit shit and only a small area, the whole paddock is like it. Gives you an idea of numbers and this even has some green grass in the photo. Once summer hits it's just brown, dusty and covered in Rabbit poo.
The paddock has a healthy population but not crazy.

----------


## gsp follower

> looks like a sthil


so you guys will cut me some slack :Wink: 




> Last weekend, got some time to go for a walk that turned into a great hunt. Personal best with the 17 HMR at 182 mtrs. Slowly stretching it out. Strange rifle, shoots like shit if clean but is a tack driver once barrel is dirty.
> Handy that as I hate cleaning guns all the time 
> I shot 57 for the afternoon, actually ran out of ammo in the end . I was going to post another picture of dead rabbits but I have done that plenty lately so thought I would post something different, the North Island boys in particular may find it interesting.
> Yep that's rabbit shit and only a small area, the whole paddock is like it. Gives you an idea of numbers and this even has some green grass in the photo. Once summer hits it's just brown, dusty and covered in Rabbit poo.
> The paddock has a healthy population but not crazy


given its been eaten and recycled a few times that points to a lot of rabbits there for a fair while

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> so you guys will cut me some slack
> 
> 
> 
> given its been eaten and recycled a few times that points to a lot of rabbits there for a fair while


Damned crepuscular coprophages!  

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Last weekend, got some time to go for a walk that turned into a great hunt. Personal best with the 17 HMR at 182 mtrs. Slowly stretching it out. Strange rifle, shoots like shit if clean but is a tack driver once barrel is dirty.
> Handy that as I hate cleaning guns all the time 
> I shot 57 for the afternoon, actually ran out of ammo in the end . I was going to post another picture of dead rabbits but I have done that plenty lately so thought I would post something different, the North Island boys in particular may find it interesting.
> Yep that's rabbit shit and only a small area, the whole paddock is like it. Gives you an idea of numbers and this even has some green grass in the photo. Once summer hits it's just brown, dusty and covered in Rabbit poo.
> The paddock has a healthy population but not crazy.Attachment 73947


Bloody hell were you standing on a ladder? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## viper

> Bloody hell were you standing on a ladder?


That photo is taken with my feet just out of the shot, area would be approx 1mtr x 2mtrs.

----------


## Maca49

If it goes hard,  be careful, it will be like walking on ball bearings!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## kotuku

> Toz 16 single shot.
> Attachment 73840


yep fine wee weapon.mines model17-5shot had it for 40yrs now-suppressor fitted 25 or so ago by paulus manders in CHCH-very nice .presently in hands of GSPF who makes a wee habit of outshooting me with the bloody thing!!

----------


## SlimySquirrel

> Last weekend, got some time to go for a walk that turned into a great hunt. Personal best with the 17 HMR at 182 mtrs. Slowly stretching it out. Strange rifle, shoots like shit if clean but is a tack driver once barrel is dirty.
> Handy that as I hate cleaning guns all the time 
> I shot 57 for the afternoon, actually ran out of ammo in the end . I was going to post another picture of dead rabbits but I have done that plenty lately so thought I would post something different, the North Island boys in particular may find it interesting.
> Yep that's rabbit shit and only a small area, the whole paddock is like it. Gives you an idea of numbers and this even has some green grass in the photo. Once summer hits it's just brown, dusty and covered in Rabbit poo.
> The paddock has a healthy population but not crazy.Attachment 73947


What is it? Marlin 917?

----------


## viper

yep a 917, an older model that's not produced anymore. Semi bull fluted stainless barrel. Doesn't have the new style trigger either so it's had a trigger job done as it was terrible before.
All in all not a bad rifle.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Mate, they're awesome. Mine was super accurate when fouled up. Only ever pulled a snake through and it stayed a tack driver. My mate cleaned it when he bought it and it took ages to foul up and regain it's tack driving status.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Last weekend, got some time to go for a walk that turned into a great hunt. Personal best with the 17 HMR at 182 mtrs. Slowly stretching it out. Strange rifle, shoots like shit if clean but is a tack driver once barrel is dirty.
> Handy that as I hate cleaning guns all the time 
> I shot 57 for the afternoon, actually ran out of ammo in the end . I was going to post another picture of dead rabbits but I have done that plenty lately so thought I would post something different, the North Island boys in particular may find it interesting.
> Yep that's rabbit shit and only a small area, the whole paddock is like it. Gives you an idea of numbers and this even has some green grass in the photo. Once summer hits it's just brown, dusty and covered in Rabbit poo.
> The paddock has a healthy population but not crazy.Attachment 73947


That looks like plague proportions of rabbits.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## Blisters

My 233 managed 4 out of 50 odd birds, all long shots heaps of fun

----------


## Paddy79

that is wicked, never seen that much shit before

----------


## rossi.45

longest shot this evening with .22 CCI Subs 182yds

----------


## Shearer

> that is wicked, never seen that much shit before


You obviously haven't been on this forum long enough. :Grin:

----------


## Russian 22.

> longest shot this evening with .22 CCI Subs 182yds
> Attachment 74140


What's the hold over like on a shot like that?

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

> What's the hold over like on a shot like that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


About 1.4 m !!!

----------


## R93

> What's the hold over like on a shot like that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


For me it is 24 moa with subs that are zeroed at 50m. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## viper

Rossi's actually in Christchurch but shoots his rabbits in Queenstown.....without leaving Christchurch !!

----------


## Russian 22.

> About 1.4 m !!!


Damn son. 




> For me it is 24 moa with subs that are zeroed at 50m. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If it is zeroed at 25 m it'd be 48 moa?

----------


## rossi.45

> What's the hold over like on a shot like that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


no holdover used at that kinda range . . . i use Leupold M1 elevation/windage  dials . . . 


bit of a ramble here  . . . awhile back a mate and i got into a bit of a competition with LR .22 sub shooting, started with targets and later moved to Rabbits/Hares.    i thought i had him beat for awhile with 340yrds but he's catching up again.   i usually use a Sako Quad Range with 20X Mk4 scope on top but to keep a level playing field i have downsized to a 10X Leupold to match his 10X Bushnell, positive side is its much easier now to shoot the close in animals.   in theory he has a slight advantage using a CZ Varmint but this particular sporter .22lr barrel on my Sako Quad in a Boyds stock gives nothing away to a heavier setup.

----------


## rossi.45

longest shot this evening 256yrds

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> longest shot this evening 256yrds
> 
> Attachment 74233


What rifle? 

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## rossi.45

> What rifle? 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk


Rem700 / MDT LSS Chassis / 16 inch barrel .223AI, 5 round AI magazine, Gunworks suppressor 

originaly i ran it with a ACE folding stock, 6X Leupold, 10 round MDT mags when i was doing a lot of Goat shooting . . . future plans are a heavy fast twist barrel in AI

R

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> Rem700 / MDT LSS Chassis / 16 inch barrel .223AI, 5 round AI magazine, Gunworks suppressor 
> 
> originaly i ran it with a ACE folding stock, 6X Leupold, 10 round MDT mags when i was doing a lot of Goat shooting . . . future plans are a heavy fast twist barrel in AI
> 
> R


What speeds are you getting with the AI? I'm thinking I might convert to that calibre from 22-250 next barrel, for ease of reloading using current progressive press. 

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## rossi.45

> What speeds are you getting with the AI? I'm thinking I might convert to that calibre from 22-250 next barrel, for ease of reloading using current progressive press. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk


probably not going to be much help to you @Feather or Shoot . . .  i dont run full throttle loads, at 3100fps the 55grn SP Hornady bulk bullets i use in this rifle shoot really well so ended up there.


agree with this guy  . . . There's this misconception a 223ai shoots 150-200 fps faster than a standard 223, but again, pressure being equal, it's just not there. 

If someone wants to build a 223ai, by all means do it, I have one and it shoots some of the smallest groups of any rifle I own and I hardly ever have to trim the brass so there are definite gains to be had by going 223ai, unfortunately, big increases in velocity just isn't one of them.

----------


## rossi.45

Big days walk on the hill today, one of those days where my wind calls weren't good enough to get any hits with Subs past 155yds . . came close but half an inch off is still a miss

----------


## Shearer

> Big days walk on the hill today, one of those days where my wind calls weren't good enough to get any hits with Subs past 155yds . . came close but half an inch off is still a miss
> 
> Attachment 74406


Hey @rossi.45. Is that a Boyds stock?

----------


## rossi.45

> Hey @rossi.45. Is that a Boyds stock?


yes it is @Shearer . . . . a good stock shooting off a bipod, got it when they were still under 100US

----------


## Shearer

> yes it is @Shearer . . . . a good stock shooting off a bipod, got it when they were still under 100US


Just been looking at some (left handed) CZ stocks on a NZ site gimp mentioned. I have one on my T3 7mmRM and do like it.
Boyds Gunstocks – The Gun Rack

----------


## Blisters

Cleaned up a paddock

----------


## rossi.45

> Just been looking at some (left handed) CZ stocks on a NZ site gimp mentioned. I have one on my T3 7mmRM and do like it.
> Boyds Gunstocks – The Gun Rack


thanks for passing on the link for buying a Boyds here in NZ, good to know  . . . i will probably look at getting one in the future for my Tikka Varmint

R.

----------


## rossi.45

up on the hill today zeroing the .243 with a new DPT Suppressor . . . smashed a couple of bunnies to confirm

----------


## StrikerNZ

Lambing is about to start properly around here, so went on a wee patrol for the neighbour this afternoon. Popped a couple of black-backed gulls and a hawk, all picking over lamb carcasses.. fine until they start graduating to live but weak ones. Longest shot according to google earth was about 260 metres. 223 closing the distance there..

----------


## FatLabrador

Google Earth? Can u use this as a range finder for something ¿

----------


## StrikerNZ

> Google Earth? Can u use this as a range finder for something ¿


Yep, zoom in on the area you want, select the icon in the top bar that looks like a ruler, then select 'line' in the pop-up and click once at each end of the shot. That should give you a distance which you can then change the unit on to your liking. Metres/yards/kilometres etc..

----------


## rossi.45

> Google Earth? Can u use this as a range finder for something ¿


same  . . . think i will stick with my rangefinder

----------


## StrikerNZ

> was wondering the same  . .. . do you use google @StrikerNZ as your a rangefinder or look it up later,  after you have shot.


That was just checking the shot afterwards at home. Most of the shots in this case aren't much more than 200, and time is often a priority, so don't cart the rangefinders along, I just get to a comfy distance and take the shot.

----------


## rossi.45

ok cheers,  your certainly good at estimating range/holdover then  . . . good shooting

R.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Lambing is about to start properly around here, so went on a wee patrol for the neighbour this afternoon. Popped a couple of black-backed gulls and a hawk, all picking over lamb carcasses.. fine until they start graduating to live but weak ones. Longest shot according to google earth was about 260 metres. 223 closing the distance there..


I thought it is illegal to shoot hawks falcons and harrier.

----------


## StrikerNZ

> I thought it is illegal to shoot hawks falcons and harrier.


Absolutely illegal to kill falcons, and there's no reason to do so.


Harriers/Hawks are legal to kill if they are harassing or harming stock. Lambing time is a pretty critical time for this, sadly. Shot another hawk on the farm a few weeks ago, after it had opened up the guts on a sick sheep while it was still alive.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Absolutely illegal to kill falcons, and there's no reason to do so.
> 
> 
> Harriers/Hawks are legal to kill if they are harassing or harming stock. Lambing time is a pretty critical time for this, sadly. Shot another hawk on the farm a few weeks ago, after it had opened up the guts on a sick sheep while it was still alive.


How come the Hawks and harrier aren't protected? Do they have sufficient numbers to not need the protection. 

Fair enough. Would get frightfully expensive if you couldn't shoot them.

----------


## Marty Henry

I believe they are ozzie imports like crows, magpies, and the lovely spurwing plover along with a few others

----------


## Shearer

Shot 3 spur wings from the house when I got home from work today and the hawks got them before I could go and clean them up.

----------


## Shearer

> How come the Hawks and harrier aren't protected? Do they have sufficient numbers to not need the protection. 
> 
> Fair enough. Would get frightfully expensive if you couldn't shoot them.


Swamp harrier | New Zealand Birds Online

----------


## Cordite

When I was a student used my .177 break barrel springer air rifle to shoot chewed wads of tissue at flies.  Had to use iron sights because of the bore/sight axis, but I digress.  It was as if they had never been there, probably the wad had some clean-up effect on the walls / windows immediately after.  Pondering that, I might have inhaled some aerosolised fly innards..

----------


## Cigar

> Shot 3 spur wings from the house when I got home from work today and the hawks got them before I could go and clean them up.


I was showing a nest to some workmates earlier this week, and a woman from Uruguay said they have a very similar bird that it their national bird and on their rugby teams logo, she thought it was strange how the Uruguayan people love them and Kiwis hate them for the way they behave.

----------


## Sideshow

Just knocked these two off from me Dads deck at around 175 yards. Brother said I'll buy that if your selling  :Thumbsup: 
Nice to be home and shoot stuff from the door once more. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

> Absolutely illegal to kill falcons, and there's no reason to do so.
> 
> 
> Harriers/Hawks are legal to kill if they are harassing or harming stock. Lambing time is a pretty critical time for this, sadly. Shot another hawk on the farm a few weeks ago, after it had opened up the guts on a sick sheep while it was still alive.


DOC reckons there's only a Handful of Falcons left? I'll take a chance and shoot it if there are so few, odds in my favour? :Wink:

----------


## Martin358

We have a native falcon around here, they are smaller and have a loud whistle when they fly around. Also quite a bit tamer, you can get near to it where the harriers take off as soon as they see you

----------


## Sideshow

Oh buy the way that's a .22wmr for all the poo poo ers  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> I believe they are ozzie imports like crows, magpies, and the lovely spurwing plover along with a few others


No they're natives. Way more native than the spur wings. There are way more of them as they will eat road kill. Falcons only eat things they catch on the wing. 

I'd be right pissed if someone shot a falcon, they're my favourite bird by a country mile. Saw one take out three magpies that were trying to dive bomb it. Better than Top Gun!

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> No they're natives. Way more native than the spur wings. There are way more of them as they will eat road kill. Falcons only eat things they catch on the wing. 
> 
> I'd be right pissed if someone shot a falcon, they're my favourite bird by a country mile. Saw one take out three magpies that were trying to dive bomb it. Better than Top Gun!
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk


Jesus @Feather or Shoot that must have been a sight worth seeing  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> No they're natives. Way more native than the spur wings. There are way more of them as they will eat road kill. Falcons only eat things they catch on the wing. 
> 
> I'd be right pissed if someone shot a falcon, they're my favourite bird by a country mile. Saw one take out three magpies that were trying to dive bomb it. Better than Top Gun!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk


They are not native as such, but self introduced.

----------


## Maca49

Arent we ALL?

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> Jesus @Feather or Shoot that must have been a sight worth seeing


It was amazing. On Mt Thomas in North Canterbury a few decades ago. Dropped em out of the sky one by one. Last one tried to hide in the bush, falcon chased it in, only the falcon came out. Man they sound bad ass when they're pissed.
 @7mmwsm
Native= self introduced, can be found elsewhere
Endemic= evolved here/not found anywhere else
Introduced= someone brought it here

My understanding was that the hawks self introduced hundreds of years ago, like the pukeko.
Spur wings self introduced recently and so have native status. They had native protection for a few years until people realised they were annoying and removed it. 

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

How the F did the Pukeko get here? Can fly for shit

----------


## Maca49

Mauis pocket used the feathers for fishin, geeze @Gibo

----------


## Maca49

Mauis pocket used the feathers for fishin, geeze @Gibo

----------


## Gibo

> Mauis pocket used the feathers for fishin, geeze @Gibo


Sorry mate, Im not as old as you, I wasn't there  :Psmiley:

----------


## Shearer

> It was amazing. On Mt Thomas in North Canterbury a few decades ago. Dropped em out of the sky one by one. Last one tried to hide in the bush, falcon chased it in, only the falcon came out. Man they sound bad ass when they're pissed.
>  @7mmwsm
> Native= self introduced, can be found elsewhere
> Endemic= evolved here/not found anywhere else
> Introduced= someone brought it here
> 
> My understanding was that the hawks self introduced hundreds of years ago, *like the pukeko.*
> Spur wings self introduced recently and so have native status. They had native protection for a few years until people realised they were annoying and removed it. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk


Yeah. Supposedly only been here 400-600 years. Genetically identical to the Australian swamp hen.

----------


## rossi.45

definitely challenging today . . blowin hard and muddy ground, not much time before my afternoon shift so constantly watching the clock . . ya gotta be keen

----------


## Cordite

> Then i saw mum rabbit and two little ones,so i never took the shot. Will wait to they are bigger for the oven Attachment 2569


 @Dundee, it's called compassion and you've obviously got your soft spot.  Nice touch.

----------


## Dundee

Haven't had the rifle unlocked for nearly 3 weeks now,seen 3 hares coming home for breakfast and three turkeys but we no its illegal to shoot from the road aye :Wink:

----------


## tiroatedson

> Haven't had the rifle unlocked for nearly 3 weeks now,seen 3 hares coming home for breakfast and three turkeys but we no its illegal to shoot from the road aye


It is if you get caught...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Cold but awesome night on the hill last night, rain held off which was good.

4 possums down so a bit more fluff for the bag !!

Also managed a few ground dwellers too, there was heaps about but there is also alot of cover up there so only a few bounces and they are safe until next time.

The MAXTOCH Sniper M24 1350lm Dedomed Torch straight from Ali express is primo with the red possum eye standing out like the ball of a dog !!

Loving it - a great time had buy all young and old !!



The young fella 'sideways' with his second Eva possum first with the .22



Some of the ground dwellers  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Russian 22.

> It is if you get caught...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even if you get out of the car with an unloaded rifle?

----------


## EeeBees

The spurwing plover ... dealt to two nests today ...

----------


## Maca49

Sure they're not dog dupes you should have picked up @EeeBees? I bowled a couple with the HMR the other day, poof of feathers!! :Grin:

----------


## time out

Not the rifle - but a nice head shot Mr Fenn - I just set it in font of this drain pipe and put a piece of wood over it - bunnies like pipes - I needed some bait for the Doc250 and a Timms that is a few meters away - trying to encourage a mustilid or a cat with fresh bunny

----------


## kukuwai

> Not the rifle - but a nice head shot Mr Fenn - I just set it in font of this drain pipe and put a piece of wood over it - bunnies like pipes - I needed some bait for the Doc250 and a Timms that is a few meters away - trying to encourage a mustilid or a cat with fresh bunny 
> 
> Attachment 75231


Cracker !!

----------


## Russian 22.

> The spurwing plover ... dealt to two nests today ... 
> 
> Attachment 75227


They worth eating?

----------


## EeeBees

A friend in Australia said they are beautiful eating ... the eggs are their own redeeming feature ... very nice eating

----------


## EeeBees

Oooops, should read only redeeming feature!!!

----------


## mehtat

In not sure if I can post this here but currently in Canada working on a ranch and got this critter with an old 22. It's called a pack rat.  Gunna miss all the wildlife running around when I head home to nz this month.

----------


## rossi.45

a good walk on the hill today . . . wind was low and it wasnt cold, that makes a pleasant change

----------


## rossi.45

thought i would put a couple of pics up to show the difference in smackdown power between my .22 VarTarg & the .243 at similar range

WARNING . . graphic content

255yds VarTarg shot yesterday


270yds .243 shot 2 days ago  . . . it guts them on a center hit


normally i would take a pic of the Rabbit on its not so smashed side, its not pritty  . . . but it just such a marked difference in horsepower i could see last night its worth showing.
VarTarg runs 50grn. VMax at 3050fps - .243 runs 75grn. VMax at 3150fps  .. . there is only a difference of 25grns. and a 100fps but man it makes a HUGE difference on the receiving end

----------


## rossi.45

30+ for the day . . funny / tragic shots, knocked one over which promptly got jumped on and shagged, maybe i should've waited till he finnished, but No . .

----------


## oraki

> In not sure if I can post this here but currently in Canada working on a ranch and got this critter with an old 22. It's called a pack rat.  Gunna miss all the wildlife running around when I head home to nz this month.
> Attachment 75322


 @mehtat
Feel free to post more pics of varmints. Good to see what else is out there.

----------


## Sean

5

----------


## 6x47

That "carefully maintained" rimfire always cracks me up.
What do your vehicles look like?   :Psmiley:

----------


## FatLabrador

> 5 
> Attachment 75834


Someone has to use the old man's gun  :Thumbsup:

----------


## bully

> thought i would put a couple of pics up to show the difference in smackdown power between my .22 VarTarg & the .243 at similar range
> 
> WARNING . . graphic content
> 
> 255yds VarTarg shot yesterday
> Attachment 75430
> 
> 270yds .243 shot 2 days ago  . . . it guts them on a center hit
> Attachment 75432
> ...


22cal 75-80gr about the same speed do the same thing. You quickly learn to hit the front shoulders if you want to keep half to a third of the critter for the dog, or head shoot if you want the whole thing.

----------


## erniec

> Someone has to use the old man's gun


Must be lightweight with that varnish reduction

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Picture of the youngest out there with his Tikka T3 .223 that we modded the stock on.
Pretty cool little rifle this one and it seems to like the Winchester 55 grain pills too.... managed 3 shots touching at 100yds when sighting in and called it good!
The Nikko 4-16x50 scope on this one is pretty decent too and has been flawless also.
A cheap "Atlas clone", MAE .22 can and some Talley rings round off a well priced accurate little shooter... he's absolutely stoked as you can tell from the photo.
This was one of a few Turkeys that he nailed at 100 ish yds.

----------


## Ernie

A handful from last weekend. Posed to show the good side :Sick:

----------


## Maca49

Took the Remington 204 to the range this am, along with my 38/55, .17mach 2 And my Sako 6.5 x 55. Sighted them all in. The 6.5 x 55 is the most accurate rifle I’ve ever owned, it makes me feel I’ve cheated ever time I fire it! I took the 204 out this avo for a walk, ended up with 3 Rabbits and 3 Hares, so my old mate will have a feed. First kill with the rifle 177 metres on a rabbit, can’t argue with that

177 metres

97 metres

120 metres

Near miss 206 metres
Think I’ll be looking for an upgrade on this 204 caliber!!!!!  :Cool:

----------


## SlimySquirrel

That's your old .223 doing the business above mate!

----------


## Marty Henry

> thought i would put a couple of pics up to show the difference in smackdown power between my .22 VarTarg & the .243 at similar range
> 
> WARNING . . graphic content
> 
> 255yds VarTarg shot yesterday
> Attachment 75430
> 
> 270yds .243 shot 2 days ago  . . . it guts them on a center hit
> Attachment 75432
> ...


600 extra foot pounds do seem to make a difference.

----------


## Gapped axe

Quote Maca  :   I took the 204 out this avo for a walk,up with ended  3 Rabbits and 3 Hares, so my old mate will have a feed

Old mate, is that Rushy?

----------


## Gapped axe

check out schedule 5 of the Wild Life Act

----------


## Maca49

> That's your old .223 doing the business above mate!


Yep, wish I hadn’t sold it! :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

> Quote Maca  :   I took the 204 out this avo for a walk,up with ended  3 Rabbits and 3 Hares, so my old mate will have a feed
> 
> Old mate, is that Rushy?


No, Rushy’s got no teeth,  :Grin:

----------


## Sean

I shot a hare last night with 22

----------


## Maca49

Sean I reckon your .22 should have a stock re furnish  :Grin:

----------


## Sean

> Sean I reckon your .22 should have a stock re furnish


Yea I reckon too, its dads rifle.
My rifle is jammed uo

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Went over to Central Otago yesterday and this was the outcome

----------


## FatLabrador

Told dad we need some more 22 ammo and he has a think and goes and gets me this he said it mite be my grandpa's but he can't remember. Any of you remember this stuff.


Shot a plover at 30 meters with the ammo with my granddad's old 22

And there were a few shottie shells one not fired you old fullas Remer this stuff

----------


## Maca49

Yep I'm old enough, looks modern to me, old is really old!!!! :Grin:

----------


## erniec

Yep from memory 50  or 70 cents a packet.

----------


## Sideshow

> Yep from memory 50  or 70 cents a packet.


When matches and chewing gum where 5c a packet :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sparrow

blooded the new CZ .22WMR tonight gonna put it in for a suppressor this week then i think the boy will happily get behind it (always had sensitive ears, multiple grommets).  As it was we had a great couple of hours to round off the weekend, Dad and lad had a ball!

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

The young fella looks like he's having fun  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sean

Last night I got a possum, hare and rabbit.

Tonight I got 2 hares, long shots with the 22

This is me looking back at the quad from the hare

----------


## FatLabrador

Another one for the old gun and ammo shot at 35 meters

----------


## rossi.45

a few pics of the property i gained access to this week . . . a few paddocks at the front and then scrub, tracks all over the place and more scrubby hillside at the back, thousands of acres in total

mostly shooting standing up close with sadly only a couple of longer shots for the 50 shot . . . won't be taking this rifle back there, something  a bit handier

one of the many tracks thru the place  . . .

30+ Goats seen  . . . no pics of the Fallow seen, 1 at 25yrds the other 10 up in the hills


the funny part is i was told the farmer is not into shooters on the place which i believed going by the NO SHOOTING signs at the gate and all along the road . . . thought i would ask anyway, was surprised with the ' go for it " probably didnt do any harm having my partner along a local girl . . . moral of the story is give it a go ya never know

----------


## viper

> a few pics of the property i gained access to this week . . . a few paddocks at the front and then scrub, tracks all over the place and more scrubby hillside at the back, thousands of acres in total
> 
> Attachment 76909
> 
> Attachment 76911
> 
> Attachment 76912


interesting looking place, some good hills in the background. 
What's the numbers like ?
I haven't posted lately , too busy pulling the trigger, 80 shot this week after work.

----------


## rossi.45

> interesting looking place, some good hills in the background. 
> What's the numbers like ?
> I haven't posted lately , too busy pulling the trigger, 80 shot this week after work.


not crazy numbers like Cromwell, took me 3 hours to get 50ish

the 2 properties across the road are over run,  little buggers are everywhere in huge numbers, still need to chase that up.

good your getting out there doing it     @viper . . . hope to see pics etc

R

----------


## Konev

Did you get permission from Dale or Craig? Got permission to shoot there a couple of years ago but never really took it up, kicking myself for not getting around and doing a few evenings there. You might find the operator 'up the hill' is working till near 7 during height of summer.

----------


## viper

Overcast afternoon but very still, plenty about. 45 shot with 23 being nailed without moving.
@ Rossi.45, just to show you I am doing my bit on the other end of the gorge :Thumbsup:

----------


## Taff

Something different for you
Just got back from 9 days hunting squirrels in Illinois

----------


## rossi.45

40+ shot this evening with subs 



got further down the farm this evening where its more open so a few longer shots to be had, pity about the wind tho  . . .


keep up the good work  @viper . . . if we shoot a few million more we might get on top of it.

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> Something different for you
> Just got back from 9 days hunting squirrels in Illinois 
> Attachment 77102


hope those are all greys! 

Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk

----------


## Taff

> hope those are all greys! 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190T using Tapatalk


Only greys and fox squirrels where we hunt, great eating

----------


## MB

Finally managed to get out last night. Its been a very long time. Took a Korean friend who had never been hunting before. Slim pickings, but we managed two rabbits and a possum. I prepared the rabbits for him and he took them home. He seemed quite excited about eating them!

----------


## viper

I was off to the gym but the day was perfect in central, rather be pulling the trigger than pushing the weights tonight.
Shot this version, would have to be one of the coolest looking rabbits I have shot. Not Ginger and not Albino, somewhere in the middle, eyes were quite red / pink in the sun. 
Nearly didn't shoot it as it looked awesome in the paddock.
36 shot.

----------


## rossi.45

theres only one thing better than shooting . . .

more shooting

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Couple of very small "Varmints" shot by the lad. 140 Yds with a very strong wind from the 9. Great for him to learn to hold for wind and he smacked em nicely. First one in the shoulder, second one in the ear and out he neck. Thanks to  @Sasquatch and  @Maca49 for the accurate rigs! Taken from a ridge behind him in the second photo.

----------


## Sparrow

3 hares and a rabbit sat evening the sidekick didn't make this time after an afternoon at the river chasing whitebait and his mates about, the new can made a noticeable difference but still not "quiet" I suppose due to me choosing wmr quiet enough though.

Dog has been eating like a queen and we had a bloody good rabbit supper tonight  :Have A Nice Day:  that I put in the cooking bit if anyone wants an idea.

----------


## Shearer

Came across these little fellows under a board outside the velvet freezer today.

----------


## rossi.45

another windy evening . . 70+ shot
80% standing
10% kneeling
5% sitting
5% bipod
i will be pleased when lambing is over and i can get back to my usual farms with the centerfires at LR
longest shot 135yds CCI subs

----------


## Shootm

Went to the outlaws for tea last night. Before tea my daughter and I shot two hares and two bunnies.



She wasn’t to sure about picking up the first one.



But rolled up her sleeves and was into it on the second, after I said stop being a girl  :Wink:

----------


## Shearer

Quick ride after work got some ingredients for a pie.

----------


## Russian 22.

Shot 3 possums at my girlfriend's aunts place and 1 at each of their neighbours. 5 in total. I must have shot most of them out as I got 16 the first time I was there. No pics as I forgot.

Might ask the next door farmer if he would mind if I shot any rabbits.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## A330driver

The oldest boy took these yesterday morning,...a feed of breast and eggs went down well this morning

----------


## Sparrow

??? In NZ?

----------


## Ryan

> Quick ride after work got some ingredients for a pie.
> Attachment 77819


Living the life!

----------


## StrikerNZ

One rat this afternoon when giving the neighbour a hand around the deer shed.

Then 5 rabbits this afternoon/evening, off another neighbour's place. She's closing in on 90, and the holes they're digging on her back lawn around the clothesline are a real hazard for her. These ones are super flighty, so have to put maximum stalking effort into them.

----------


## smidey

First possum with the hmr.  Hmr vs face. The skull is smashed to bits on the top as you can see from the distortion of shape.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Had a nice evening last night on the underground chickens with the K hornet.

Fired 8 shots for 7 bunnies. Tried for one at 285yrds and missed.

Using some 40gr Blitzkings that I got with the rifle. Good little bullet on rabbits and hares within 250 and light conditions. Body shots are generally a waste of time tho, too much damage.

Seen 4 reds (yearlings) when I was out and about but didn't bring my heavier bullets and wasn't keen to try and tip one over with the little Sierras. 

Was cleaning the rabbits up today and as I was peeling the skin off one and I found a perfectly intact 22 projectile between the skin and ribs. No bruising so it has been there a while. Didn't appear to damage any flesh.

Bullet in pic is exactly as I found it. There was a crease where it sat and the rabbit appeared to have suffered no ill effects and was in good condition. So much for lead poisoning 




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

> Had a nice evening last night on the underground chickens with the K hornet.
> 
> Fired 8 shots for 7 bunnies. Tried for one at 285yrds and missed.
> 
> Using some 40gr Blitzkings that I got with the rifle. Good little bullet on rabbits and hares within 250 and light conditions. Body shots are generally a waste of time tho, too much damage.
> 
> Seen 4 reds (yearlings) when I was out and about but didn't bring my heavier bullets and wasn't keen to try and tip one over with the little Sierras. 
> 
> Was cleaning the rabbits up today and as I was peeling the skin off one and I found a perfectly intact 22 projectile between the skin and ribs. No bruising so it has been there a while. Didn't appear to damage any flesh.
> ...


Was this on one of those small game hunting areas or private land?

----------


## R93

> Was this on one of those small game hunting areas or private land?


Never heard of one of those areas.
All public or private land here on the Coast.
I was on private land tho. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

> Never heard of one of those areas.
> All public or private land here on the Coast.
> I was on private land tho. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It's the place on public land where you can shoot shotguns and 22's.

----------


## A330driver

Now admittedly,this is not your average pestie(as by definition of the thread),but I found him in the cockpit today and bowled him over with a size 12 boot!!!!!..

----------


## Frogfeatures

Makes you an honourary MAF border ranger !

----------


## A330driver

Yeah mate....the aircraft sit on the ground in phoenix for long hours over night,the local scorpions get very active,we don’t find them on a regular basis,but the MTX boys reckon they find them all the time.

----------


## john m

First kill to a new to me 1981 39M.

----------


## rossi.45

its been a looong wait but my main farm is open again . . definitely warming to the .243W

----------


## StrikerNZ

Not quite the 449 yards of rossi's effort.. longest might have been 20

----------


## rossi.45

took 2 rifles up the farm yesterday evening . . . first some group shooting with the Tikka .243 with the 87grn. VMax with 2209, usual load has been 75grn VMax with 2208, luckily the wind wasnt to bad 

the wind really picked up to nasty by the time i got walking with the .22VarTarg,  nothing shot over 250yds


this was the worst group of the bunch but its that classic shape which is pleasing to the eye

----------


## rossi.45

out with the .204

----------


## StrikerNZ

Good night last night.. 

Hi.

Got a delivery for you.

And your mates.

And their mates too..

----------


## rossi.45

it will be awhile untill i get out with the centerfire varmint rifles again 



i will change over to the rimfires and get stuck into these little buggers . . . another population explosion, been waiting for it and here it is again.

the farmer gave me 2 X 500 round bricks which is a great help

----------


## GWH

Smoked over a few bunnies with the 223's on sunday arvo, including my first black 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Paddy79

@GWH there seems to be  a few of thos lil blacki bunnies bouncing around at the mo out Tepohue way if ya want a shoot more of them

----------


## MSL

Folks caught a second gnarly ferret this morning. The pair have torn the heads of four chickens in the last ten days. Not sure how to post the video

----------


## 300_BLK

22-204 Ruger with 75 Amax vs cat

Lithgow single shot orange box power point

55gr blitzkings in the 223

----------


## rossi.45

100+ of these little critters shot in the last 2 weeks with the .22



POI check yesterday evening before heading out  . . .  good to go

----------


## viper

Yeah we are over run with little rabbits also, 105 shot last weekend and they are still everywhere. All .22 shooting with subs as even the 17 HMR is to expensive to run on them.
Man they are small at 80 mtrs plus :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pineapple

After 6 months out of action with a busted shoulder it was good to get back out there again - knocked over a couple of these. Farmer was happy and so was my dog (stinky billys).

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## FatLabrador

Nesting myner get the full choke from the 20 gauge

----------


## Mathias

138 of these stinky fellas culled for a high country station. Too hot to save meat until last evening and way too far from a freezer!

----------


## Rushy

Good work.

----------


## gadgetman

Out last night to a farm that doesn't produce much nowadays. Total for the four of us was less than 20 for the night. Fairly trying conditions with a strong Nor'wester and long grass.

Oh and the 223 does work a lot better with the bolt taken along for the trip.

----------


## quentin

Been way too long since I've been out for a wander in the neighbours paddocks. 
Spotted this guy about 200m out with the Maxtoch. From there it got easier, as it ran towards the light until about 50m away.

----------


## Ernie

Loving these teenage bunnies. Homeload 55 gn Zmax 223 bursting them to the point of no photo possible :Thumbsup:

----------


## nightshooter

I just got home after 2 day's shooting wallaby's in the hakataramea valley,147 wallaby's and a few rabbit's and hare's

----------


## Russian 22.

that's a good haul of aussie over stayers. caliber ruger is it?

----------


## nightshooter

> that's a good haul of aussie over stayers. caliber ruger is it?


they are both ruger's a 223 and a 22 mag :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## viper

A late and slow walk this evening, Hour and a quarter, 70 shot, paddocks that were nearly cleared now crawling...... time to get a spot light, saw 100's at dusk, 500 round brick lasts a week

----------


## FatLabrador

> 500 round brick lasts a week


Ahh dreams

----------


## rossi.45

memorable shot today because of the challenging wind conditions was this little critter . .  with his body position straight towards me only his head/shoulders were visable.


.243W 87grn. Vmax bullets

----------


## Sideshow

@rossi.45 was it stealing your camera? :Thumbsup:

----------


## 300_BLK

Nailed this bunny at 346m this arvo, 9mph wind from 7 o'clock and could only see his head and shoulders.

Shot from the corner of the fence by the vineyards.

22 Terminator 75 Amax at 2896fps.

----------


## rossi.45

good wind calling skills/shooting there     @300_BLK

had a good start this morning with the first shot of the day   . . . which turned out to be the longest shot of the day

 

tried a few times at critters past 500yrds but the wind was just to tough for me to call . . .

----------


## 300_BLK

Nice shot @rossi.45 can’t wait to try and get some further shots on a still night

----------


## rossi.45

always the wind  . . .  

i got so pissed off today i set up a target at 550yrds  . . . first group i allowed 4inches of drift, actual drift was 10inches
in the time it took to walk back and setup for the next shot the wind value doubled
i  allowed 10inches for the next group  . . . this time it was 18inches 
varminting is so much more difficult to range shooting . . to me

but when it all comes together it sure is a buzz
not so much for the Rabbit

----------


## Shearer

Please don't take this the wrong way guys, (I am just curious as my marksmanship leaves a bit to be desire) but what is your hit/miss ratio on such small targets at those distances (350 yards +)?

----------


## 300_BLK

Before it shot the rabbit I set up my 6” gong and hit it 4/6 times at 320m

I was actually doing some long range gong shooting when the bunnies ran out of cover.

Love the sound of a good hit on the rabbits eh “thwok”!!

----------


## Shearer

> Before it shot the rabbit I set up my 6” gong and hit it 4/6 times at 320m
> 
> I was actually doing some long range gong shooting when the bunnies ran out of cover.
> 
> Love the sound of a good hit on the rabbits eh “thwok”!!


Great shooting.

----------


## Ernie

Had a good week off work. Son came down from N. Island on leave forn Airforce and we took some chill out time. Over a hundred bunnies for the week including 29 before breakfast this morning. Been getting some great results with strelok, now to shoot better, often just that wee way out with my shooting :Sad: 

The boy has finally decided to match his RPR with a suitable scope so a Gen 2 PST on its way. Be cool when he goes back north and leaves his rifles with me for safe keeping !!

Also had a case separation on the last shoot of the evenin a couple of nights ago. A reverse bore-snake from the muzzle end did the trick

----------


## MB

Just back from a rabbit clearance exercise at a friend’s lifestyle block. 13 rabbits. Two sniped from a bedroom window (a first for me) and a few tricky shots. Not the huge numbers that you guys are getting, or long distance shooting, but I was happy with my performance and the CZ452. Friend was happy too!

----------


## rossi.45

> Please don't take this the wrong way guys, (I am just curious as my marksmanship leaves a bit to be desire) but what is your hit/miss ratio on such small targets at those distances (350 yards +)?


no easy answer for you @Shearer  . . . it all depends on how i feel on the day and what rifle i am using, if i push the limits of my skill the miss ratio goes up, some days i push a bit harder than others . . i like to start off with a few hits to warmup then move out further untill i am well out of my comfort zone . . . keeping in mind that the misses you can learn from as well. 

the post i put up recently of a head shot at 355yds was memorable because of the conditions, the wind was howling thru the hills, i had started with the .22lr in the morning and only changed to the .243 in the afternoon when i couldnt take any more standing up shots because of the speed and heavy gusts, even sitting shots were tough with the rimfire.

a memorable miss recently was when the bullet hit 3 inches above the critter but perfectly inline at 570yds . .. call me crazy but that is fun

R.

----------


## Maca49

Boxing Day walk, got 4 weeks before the farm changes hands :O O: farmer selling is trying to get a continuance for me :Cool: 
2 Hares
2 rabbits
2 plovers
All with the 17 HMR

Nicely sniped at 100 metres

No1 100 metres

No 2 the same

The objective was about 150 behind the tree, he lived to tell the story
The hare in the next shot was up hil at 160, through the chest
The rabbit was about 100 metres, just a small bugger, had white spots on the liver, first time I’ve encountered that on this farm?

----------


## Maca49

And here’s the last photo, fat fingers on the iPhone !

----------


## Double Shot

Fingers crossed on being able to shoot there with the new owner, sucks to lose a property... :Thumbsup: 

Bit of tasty Hare and Rabbit to eat now....

----------


## 300_BLK

20 this morning with the old savage 22 and the wee one.

----------


## Maca49

Yep I’ll either end up with none or two, the next neighbour has bought it!!

----------


## Maca49

> 20 this morning with the old savage 22 and the wee one.
> 
> Attachment 80281


Awesome

----------


## nightshooter

just been and got some dog food

----------


## viper

Not much posting as I have being doing a lot of shooting, young fella down from Tauranga for Christmas and we have shot 634 rabbits in to weeks  including 2 wild pigs with the .22s using sub sonic ammo.
A very cool father  / son moment and a table fill of wild pork.
Here's a nice ginger , i have also shot 3 black rabbits lately as well.

----------


## tiroatedson

> Not much posting as I have being doing a lot of shooting, young fella down from Tauranga for Christmas and we have shot 634 rabbits in to weeks  including 2 wild pigs with the .22s using sub sonic ammo.
> A very cool father  / son moment and a table fill of wild pork.
> Here's a nice ginger , i have also shot 3 black rabbits lately as well. Attachment 80310


That's pretty impressive 634...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hotbarrels

> just been and got some dog foodAttachment 80294


Dog food ....?? Dang, I'd be eating them myself!

----------


## nightshooter

> Dog food ....?? Dang, I'd be eating them myself!


haha i don't buy any meat  :Grin:

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Had a NYE look with Doc Watson. Was a little windy but managed to find this one hiding in the bushes.

Missed with the first Shot, but the second .22 round found it's Mark.

----------


## Pineapple

Decided to work off some of the xmas food with a walk over a friends farm (that I havent visited in some time). Also the first time using red dot in the field. Total tally was 2 rabbits, 3 hares and 4 possums. Due to no magnification a couple of possums got away while I was confirming they wernt Moreporks (they were on 2 occasions).

----------


## hotbarrels

Opportunity knocked, so I answered the door. Turned out to be a skinny sow. Processed it into thirds and will try out the pizza oven in slow cook mode.

----------


## FatLabrador

First for 2018  :Cool:

----------


## Maca49

Last shoot on the farm with this owner, sold it! Fitting end, after taking 100s of rabbits and Hares off it over the past few years I saw zilch of anything on Saturday. Regular hunting has certainly changed pest numbers, with a few cats, magpies, ducks and plovers along the way. Took my 204 for the tramp, manger a few pine cones at 200 metres, great little cartridge.
And later, back at the Lake, awesome evening, lake very warm and mill pond

----------


## MSL

How much meat do you get off a pine cone?

----------


## Maca49

> How much meat do you get off a pine cone?


SFA

----------


## faregame

Got my first stoat

A set of GT radials at 80ks are quite effective

----------


## Rushy

> Got my first stoat
> 
> A set of GT radials at 80ks are quite effective


Good work

----------


## faregame

Double tapped him just to be sure as well

----------


## Boar Freak

Tamed this fella today, I guess hes not going to chase my quail chicks anymore.

----------


## kukuwai

> Tamed this fella today, I guess hes not going to chase my quail chicks anymore.
> Attachment 81353


Nice shot !! 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Nice shot !! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Stoatally

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Stoatally


 Weasily rather than Stoatally Rushy.

----------


## suthy

I got out for the first time in a while 2 weekends ago. When I got there the farmer said it's the worst he's ever seen it for bunny numbers and in my head I was thinking "o there maybe a few about..."
Well was he right, I got all these from 3.30-5.00pm just walking one small section of the farm. Only reason I stopped was I only had one box of ammo!!

Looking forward to getting out again this weekend :Grin: 

On another note I recently got hold of a 204 ruger and what a destructive little round this is!! The 2x bunnies were @ 175m and 184m and the single was 132m. The close one left a hole that size out the other side as well!!

Best bit is I don't have to dial until 220m :Cool:

----------


## Blisters

Epic!! Mmmm the smell of bunny guts

----------


## Rossiwiz

Not the smartest bunny in the world. Sat about 50 yards away completely oblivious to our presence. Son tried a tricky shot down hill from prone that did not connect. Lucky dad was ready with the follow up shot off hand. 55gm Fiocche .223 did the job and saved much of the gutting ;-) Good out come after loosing a nanny earlier in the evening. Hit her at 200 yards watched her drop. Had to climb a steep bluff to recover only for her to stand up and run off when we got to her. Tracked the blood trail for nearly a kilometer before she made it to a cliff we could not scale. Serves me right for not taking the rifle for the recovery climb!

----------


## rossi.45

things ya do to take a shot . .lying on a bunch of thistles shooting thru a fence struck me as humorous afterwards, not so much at the time . . 

not a tough shot ( 285yds ) but memorable

----------


## MSL

win 94 trapper 30-30, 71yards.  @Sarvo

----------


## rossi.45

early start on the hill this morning with the .17hmr Quad



back to the motor later for a coffee & changed over to the .204R to catch a few more who thought they were safely out of range

----------


## rossi.45

cheers @berg243       the No.1 is a good look rifle alright and very cool to use. 

i like the idea of single shots, even my bolt action varmint rifles have singleshot adapters fitted.

R.

----------


## Gapped axe

I might have to take you for a walk

----------


## Double Shot

> cheers @berg243       the No.1 is a good look rifle alright and very cool to use. 
> 
> i like the idea of single shots, even my bolt action varmint rifles have singleshot adapters fitted.
> 
> R.


They're pretty damn special alright, mine is exactly the same, love this little .204

----------


## rossi.45

removed most of its head except for the ears at 340yrds .. . i am a sick puppy there is no doubt

----------


## tiroatedson

You wouldn't know it but it's a neck shot....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rossi.45



----------


## Nibblet

That's some good shooting.

----------


## rossi.45

cheers   @Nibblet  . . . . near perfect conditions,  very slight breeze coming from the left then swinging around and coming back from the right so no wind allowance given

stoked  . . . wanted to break the 500yrd barrier this year, came a bit earlier than expected, so all smiles

R.

----------


## Nibblet

> cheers @Nibblet  . . . . near perfect conditions,  slight breeze going from left to right so no wind allowance
> 
> R.


Any condition in that area are perfect. Sone beautiful areas you have access to. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## rossi.45

your dead right there Nibblet,     i try to look at my surroundings always with fresh eyes  . . . for varmint shooting the place cannot be beaten, high animal numbers on big properties 10-15 minutes from home and farmers are keen to have shooters, some even supply ammo, i know i am lucky.

there is a down side  . . . my gun gabinet is now bulging, i have brought 3 new varmint riflkes in the last 18 months, i am always looking at newer better scopes, don't mention how much ammo i go thru, this addiction is costing me some serious coin.

----------


## Nibblet

> your dead right there Nibblet,     i try to look at my surroundings always with fresh eyes  . . . for varmint shooting the place cannot be beaten, high animal numbers on big properties 10-15 minutes from home and farmers are keen to have shooters, some even supply ammo, i know i am lucky.
> 
> there is a down side  . . . my gun gabinet is now bulging, i have brought 3 new varmint riflkes in the last 18 months, i am always looking at newer better scopes, don't mention how much ammo i go thru, this addiction is costing me some serious coin.


Ah first world problems.

----------


## Savage1



----------


## Rushy

Good work fellah"

----------


## Rossiwiz

The Goat Trip

Father in Law, The Boy and Yours Truely, had a ball this evening on our thrid goat trip. Conditions were spot on with a light breaze and just as we creasted the hill a mob of goats that would make you cry. With well in excess of 20 animals we set up and ranged them. The boy got the first shot then the old men followed suit. All done and dusted we popped five (four billys and one nanny). Only took 30 minutes to get then and one minute to shoot, then ages to butcher them all. Two freezers nice and full, or will be after they have aged a bit. Great afternoon/evening out.

----------


## Marty Henry

Man that feed cover looks good, they should be fat as!

----------


## Rossiwiz

Very good feed cover and the animals were all in very good condition. The billy was very big, I have not seen one so large before. The back straps measured much longer than my forearm. Easy 135yard shots. The lad was shooting 223, father in law 7mm08, and I bloodied my new 6.5 Creedmoor. Interestingly the 6.5 made a very clean entry and exit wound with hornady whitetail ammo. Looks like it hit the lungs and that particular animal droped instantly. The 6.5 looks like a very powerful beast.

----------


## 57jl

> early start on the hill this morning with the .17hmr Quad
> 
> Attachment 81604
> 
> back to the motor later for a coffee & changed over to the .204R to catch a few more who thought they were safely out of range
> 
> Attachment 81605


nice to see the Ruger1 is still doing it i miss it but happy because it looks like it lives varmint heaven  :Psmiley:

----------


## viper

I haven't been posting much but hunting a lot. Rabbits , rabbits and more rabbits, 800 over Christmas break just in case @ Rossi.45 thinks I aren't working my end of the gorge :Grin: 
Another walk yesterday evening in 35 degree heat, farms are very dry.
This was worth a photo though, 70 mtrs, sub sonic. Crawled 10 mtrs until another sub smashed him just to make sure. 
A big Tom cat with nice markings.

----------


## rossi.45

pictiure showing how dry the farm is  . . .

----------


## Nibblet

Farming dust?

----------


## Tommy

Great photo @rossi.45

----------


## hotbarrels

Got 11 goats on Saturday evening just after the rain stopped. There's a couple with interesting colouring.


The forest is very green in contrast to Otago

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Yikes.

----------


## rossi.45

> Farming dust?


there are 2 parts to the farm  . . . the parts that have water ( green ) . . and the parts that don't ( not green )

we had a good solid day & night of rain here so it will be interesting to see if the grass will come back a little . . . its back to frkn hot so maybe not much

the other thing is the rabbits are very hard to see, unless they're on contrasting ground   . .  or running 

on a side note  . . . i did some rangefinding on a basin across a gully which is just perfect for longrange work, its never shot on because its across a deep shitty gully 500 yards across.
going back one more ridge gave a reading of 750 yards . . . and enough magnification in the scope to see the rabbits clearly.
one more ridge back is 1200 yards . .  thats as far as my RF will read  .. need a bigger scope/rifle for that one
now i am thinking maybe i need to look at 6mm bullets with a better BC etc  . . . its all good

R.

----------


## Nibblet

> there are 2 parts to the farm  . . . the parts that have water . . and the parts that don't 
> 
> we had a good solid day & night of rain here so it will be interesting to see if the grass will come back a little . . . its back to frkn hot so maybe not much
> 
> the other thing is the rabbits are very hard to see, unless they're on contrasting ground   . .  or running 
> 
> on a side note  . . . i did some rangefinding on a basin across a gully which is just perfect for longrange work, its never shot on because its across a deep shitty gully 500 yards across.
> going back one more ridge gave a reading of 750 yards . . . and enough magnification in the scope to see the rabbits clearly.
> one more ridge back is 1200 yards . .  thats as far as my RF will read
> ...


1200y+, sounds like you need some more bulges in that safe. 17hmr might be running out of oomph at that range

----------


## rossi.45

> 1200y+, sounds like you need some more bulges in that safe. 17hmr might be running out of oomph at that range


750yrds is a big enough challenge . . . its well above my pay grade at the moment but its certainly giving me something to think about . . and aim for . . .  pun intended

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Tried the 95gr Targex pills yet Rossi?

----------


## rossi.45

> Tried the 95gr Targex pills yet Rossi?


not yet . . but near the top on the list

----------


## Nibblet

> 750yrds is a big enough challenge . . . its well above my pay grade at the moment but its certainly giving me something to think about . . and aim for . . .  pun intended


What rifle/cal you using at that range?

----------


## rossi.45

> What rifle/cal you using at that range?


.243 Tikka Varmint - i will have a crack with the 87grn. VMax next time I'm on the hill if the conditions are favourable.

i had planned on going back to the 75grn. VMax to get the recoil down but i think heavier bullets would be better for this.  The problem i have found with the 87s is the recoil is just that little bit more over the 75s that i loose part of the sight picture sometimes . . . thinkin i will add another baffle and see if that helps, a heavier laminated stock would be nice.

i am in no hurry, the rabbits arent going anywhere . . . kinda fun to have something to plan and think about.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Could try a bell and Carlson if you can get one.... heavy and accurate so far on the Tikkas I've used them on.

----------


## viper

17 HMR doing some wet work on the hill this evening.

----------


## 6x47

That's what I call a "target rich environment",

I once had a go on the margins of Bendigo Station and I know what they can be like.

----------


## rossi.45

longest hit of the morning  . . .



had a few cracks at +900yrds  . . . came very close a few times but just couldnt connect

added 1 more stainless baffle which made a small difference to reduce recoil, now have 12.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Maybe try the spikes too. Bloody good for locking in.
I'll be putting the b&c stock on the new super varmint and see what the total weight is.... it will be bloody heavy with everything on it!

----------


## rossi.45

> Maybe try the spikes too. Bloody good for locking in.
> I'll be putting the b&c stock on the new super varmint and see what the total weight is.... it will be bloody heavy with everything on it!


have spikes on 2 bipods @SlimySquirrel  . . . wouldnt be without them, i find also a small bag under the butt helpful for longer shots.

pictures of your finnished rifle would be good . . . what cartridge is it chambered in, if youve said before i have forgotten ?

heavy varmint rifles i like  . . . carrying isnt fun but when its time to pull the trigger its well worth it,  light guns are to twitchy for my liking.
my opinion here  . . . you can shoot small groups with both types at the range but in the field the heavy gun recoils back better for the best accuracy.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Yeah, I agree.

The whole reason for getting the new Super Varmint is to have a dedicated varmint rig.
It will go and see Greg and be turned into a .22 Terminator so I can keep up my reloading fetish too.

The other .223 will stay as my sons rig since I just sold his out from under his nose!!

I have to make some decisions on a scope for him now... I'm thinking the Midas Tac will be a good bet when it comes out.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

New to me Tikka Super Varmint .223 1-8

----------


## rossi.45

> Attachment 82891
> 
> New to me Tikka Super Varmint .223 1-8



looks good  . .. & look forward to seeing some of its work in this thread

R.

----------


## rossi.45

funny frustrating start to the day . . . started off with 4 misses in a row, all easy 200yrd shots . . walked back to the vehicle to get some targets to shoot and find out what the hell was wrong.  

nothing was wrong with the rifle setup, gave the first shot full concentration and hit dead center inside a half inch square at 100yrds . . could it be i was being to casual about the process, interesting, i thought i was taking the usual amount of care with the first shots, turns out i wasn't !



shot the next rabbit under yonder tree at 360 yrds . . . out ferkn standing




attitude is everything !

----------


## Sideshow

> funny frustrating start to the day . . . started off with 4 misses in a row, all easy 200yrd shots . . walked back to the vehicle to get some targets to shoot and find out what the hell was wrong.  
> 
> nothing was wrong with the rifle setup, gave the first shot full concentration and hit dead center inside a half inch square at 100yrds . . could it be i was being to casual about the process, interesting, i thought i was taking the usual amount of care with the first shots, turns out i wasn't !
> 
> Attachment 82892
> 
> shot the next rabbit under yonder tree at 360 yrds . . . out ferkn standing
> 
> 
> ...


Got to be happy with that....rabbit wasn't  :Thumbsup:

----------


## rossi.45

> Got to be happy with that....rabbit wasn't


yeah mate, définiely pleased  . . . a mixture of emotions there, relief and a lot of how in hell was my shooting so ratshit at the start.

have to keep on top of the mental side of the game, something to think about

----------


## viper

I find the same with the 17HMR, a lot of the shot is technique and doing the basics right but there is a large part that is the head game.
I have noticed if I can land my first 2-3 shots I feel confident and in the zone, however if I miss my first string of shots then self doubt starts to creep in. I start wondering has the rifle had a knock or has the scope shifted and look for mechanical reason for my miss's.
Generally I find with me it is poor trigger technique, I don't like the trigger on my 17, had it worked on but it feels dead to me and lacking feel so I tend to load it up to a point and snap the last part of the moment, not ideal but it works.
It's a funny game long range varminting , a huge challenge for the shooter and I for the most part enjoyed it when I had my 223 but ultimately for me I get more enjoyment using rimfire rifles.

----------


## quentin

After the neighbor commented that I was losing the battle of the orchard, I though it best that I actually get out for a shoot at their place, and start to get the numbers back down. I'm normally lucky to see 1 rabbit, but obviously the conditions lately have been very romantic.

----------


## Pineapple

Knocked this girl out of a tree the night before last. Her mate wasnt too much smaller either. I have never seen them this big on this particular farm - must be hitting the protein shakes.

----------


## rossi.45

very pleasant evening on the hill . .  with little wind.

longest hit . .

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Three overstayers sorted....


How bad do those little pole cats smell!!!!!

----------


## Mathias

CMI Springs (Auck & Chch) actually make the DOC150 traps, not sure about price direct from them. You would then need to make your own wooden trap box.

----------


## kukuwai

> does anyone know the cheapest place to get traps for stoats and ferrets ? looking for a couple seen some stoats running across the road near home.


http://www.traps.co.nz/doc-200-stoat...ap-zinc-coated

These are a cheaper copy of the DOC 200. 

I have quite a few of them and they are working good. Made my own boxes pretty cheaply by copying plans from internet.

Also gave the traps a spray with fisholine oil to guard against rusting before they went out.

They work 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

^^ That looks like good baiting. Make the nest as natural as possible  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

Got three of little ones still trying for Mum and Dad

----------


## rigga

Shot digging his own grave

----------


## rossi.45

is this supposed to be funny  . . .

----------


## veitnamcam

> is this supposed to be funny  . . .


He probably thinks the same with all our posts on possums.
Wild dogs are a big problem in parts of Aus.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## rigga

Sorry rossi45 if the ''funny'' question referred to the post of mine about the wild dog digging his own grave 
It was just a little bit of Aussie humor I shot the wild dog while he was digging a hole as you can see him laying
beside
I don't know much about your possum problem as was said by veitnamcam but not many aussies like wild dogs
ie Dingo cross with domestic dog its more of a killer for the sake of killing rather than a kill to survive type
Wild dogs can cause farmers to go broke over here that's how bad the problem is they are relentless in their killing
also one of the cruelest killers they partially eat their victim while its alive be it a cow or sheep size doesn't matter
This is why I made the comment over here most would have had a good laugh
But if I have offended you I apologise maybe I should keep my aussie humor off this forum

cheers

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Yeah, it's quite a shocking photo if you're not up with the play on Wild Dogs in Aus.

They can be nasty little critters and I've only been hunting in Aus once, but we came across 25-30 of them and they needed some persuading to leave.

----------


## rigga

GEEZ  SlimySquirrel that's a big mob of dogs
They can run in big mobs like that then split into small groups at mating season
A mob that size could cause thousands of $ damage in an area
Did you knock a few over when you came across them?

----------


## Dundee

> Three overstayers sorted....
> Attachment 83434
> 
> How bad do those little pole cats smell!!!!!


Thats a ferret

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sorry rossi45 if the ''funny'' question referred to the post of mine about the wild dog digging his own grave 
> It was just a little bit of Aussie humor I shot the wild dog while he was digging a hole as you can see him laying
> beside
> I don't know much about your possum problem as was said by veitnamcam but not many aussies like wild dogs
> ie Dingo cross with domestic dog its more of a killer for the sake of killing rather than a kill to survive type
> Wild dogs can cause farmers to go broke over here that's how bad the problem is they are relentless in their killing
> also one of the cruelest killers they partially eat their victim while its alive be it a cow or sheep size doesn't matter
> This is why I made the comment over here most would have had a good laugh
> But if I have offended you I apologise maybe I should keep my aussie humor off this forum
> ...


Dont keep ya Aussie humor off of here....keep at it, it may just take a while for some to understand your situation.
I while back someone posted a vid of baboon shooting? I couldn't even click the link....to close to human for me but I am sure I would feel differently if they were threatening MY safety and livelihood.

Your dog pics coloring looks a lot like our rescue dog pet, so I didnt like your post.....nothing wrong with your post just our perception of it.
Shes a pretty small bunch of islands mate.

----------


## rigga

Yes Veitnamcam sorry about that and yes there are some good looking dogs amongst them but you can't domesticate them
although a lot try, an animal rescuer thought she was doing good with one over a couple of years and she went to rub
her cheek on the dogs face, as she did she smiled showing her teeth the dog grabbed her face
She didn't know that a dog showing its teeth to another dog is an act of aggression that's why it grabbed her
Some of the colours we get dogs are white ,very pale yellow,black,red,blue cattle,brindle,painted like 3 different on one dog 
and a few others
Its sad but they are pests and dangerous pests....And that baboon thing if its the same as I've looked at there is a fair bit of jawing
going on over here about ethics,morals and the like but its getting all thrown out of proportion...Bloke dressed a baboon he shot up in hat and 
sunglasses,I personally don't agree with the hat and glasses because of the disrespect to the dead animal which could bring a back lash from
the anti gun groups other than that its all hunting but ethical kills are the way to go

----------


## Sideshow

Hey @rigga I have found your post to be very informative  :Thumbsup:  I spent two and a half years all over Africa driving tourists into game parks. Loved the wild dogs there. That's African wild dogs neat looking beasts and the most effective killers of all. Beat lions, leopards, hyenas etc hands down. I'd have loved to get one, but recon there the same could not be trusted even brought up from a pup.
Dad had a problem in NZ with a pack of dogs killing calves. Him and the neighbor shot five. They came from the the local dairy factory housing. No complaints from them just a hand shake and sorry.
Heard a farmer here in the UK say that the annual for dog killing sheep here is 15000. Though that was high but did some research and yes fifteen thousand is correct. Trouble is there not wild dogs. :Sad:  just people who say oh how lovely my dog running free playing with the sheep :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## tiroatedson

> Shot digging his own graveAttachment 83479


I certainly wasn't offended at all. Different strikes for different folks. Fill
Ya boots rigga


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rigga

Yes Sideshow we have people over here that think its nice to see their dog play with animals but they don't realise 
that once its dark it a different ball game , then after the animal is killed it becomes '' It wasn't my dog''
This is why the Queensland government made it compulsory to register dogs then owners are responsible for their dogs actions 
Because the wild dog problem over here is so big dog owners can face a hefty fine if their dog kills and is proven to have done it
But most of the wild dogs I shoot are born and bred in the scrubs and live wild and because they are xbreed they can get some
size about them not like the native dingo which is smaller in stature the biggest wild dog I have shot was 700mm from the ground
 to the top of his shoulder took me 18mths to get a clear shot at him he was that cunning
Wild cattle are a problem over here also but not as devastating as dogs cattle damage crops , fences and stuff , scrub bulls fight
along fences with herd bulls and knock down fences then mate with the breeding stock this becomes a major problem with 
cattle breeders trying to maintain a certain breed of cattle
Permission must be given by the landholder before wild cattle can be delt with
Bit of trivia for ya  Cheers

----------


## Sideshow

Caught the beast from the east

----------


## Sideshow

Hey @rigga I’ll have a crack at ya scub bulls sounds like a good challenge  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup: 
We have the same with all dogs now chipped. But the English have a very different attitude to animals. BBC won’t even show a lion kill on tv  :Wtfsmilie:  guess that’s why I had some clients that wanted to get out of the truck to get closer to Elephant :O O:  no clue at all some of these tree huggers :Wink:

----------


## rigga

Yeah Sideshow we got our share of thrill seekers over here to think they are invincible till they get smashed by a scrub bull
or bitten by a wild dog then its every body else's fault except theirs that's the reason I only hunt with the wife she knows what to do if 
anything happens to me
Wild cattle are seasonal where I live they only come out of the hills in the dry season for green picking on the sugar cane shoots
 after harvesting

----------


## SlimySquirrel

> GEEZ  SlimySquirrel that's a big mob of dogs
> They can run in big mobs like that then split into small groups at mating season
> A mob that size could cause thousands of $ damage in an area
> Did you knock a few over when you came across them?


Yeah boss.

We managed 10 or so as there were three shooters with decent aim.

----------


## MSL



----------


## kukuwai

Got a couple this morning with the sleepy stick 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Soon soon soon, looking forward to after the roar.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ernie

A representative 3 from the 24 I got this evening. Over 200 of this patch this week. Apparently the virus will go out right in the middle of my two rabbitting properties very soon :-(




Also a couple of new residents to the area

----------


## rossi.45

> He probably thinks the same with all our posts on possums.
> Wild dogs are a big problem in parts of Aus.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


it must be just me  . . . . when i see Arnold Schwarzenegger style humour about killing i consider it juvenile and something that tarnishes all shooters as a group.

its a serious business the taking of life that should be done with respect . . . but whatever, if you think its funny or should be encouraged then go for it,  just don't be surprised when the nonshooting public has a low opinion of shooters.

----------


## rossi.45

longest shot of the morning . .

----------


## stretch

Nighty night! Wife convinced me not to use a firearm in suburbia, so it got a big steel bar to the noggin.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

I am surprised that a man of your considerable elevation didn't just reach up and bop it with ya fist Stretch.

----------


## Maca49

Or grab its tail and start swinging?

----------


## viper

43 shot this afternoon, getting in hard before this new virus is released, caught this guy unawares crossing and scree face, got another cat 2 days ago but forgot to take my camera.
All Toms , last two have been a bit skinny, the 17 HMR has a fair few cats under it's belt now.....

----------


## kukuwai

> 43 shot this afternoon, getting in hard before this new virus is released, caught this guy unawares crossing and scree face, got another cat 2 days ago but forgot to take my camera.
> All Toms , last two have been a bit skinny, the 17 HMR has a fair few cats under it's belt now.....Attachment 84005


Strange that they are skinny ah with all those bunnies about. 

Reckon they might be a bit skinnier once that virus gets released. 

Bloody shame they not releasing a wild cat virus !!  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

@kukuwai man that looks hilarious :XD:  like the possum is say oh big boy you and me hot date :Wtfsmilie:  :ORLY:  :XD:

----------


## tiroatedson

Hummed this plover this arvo...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Hummed this plover this arvo...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May you hum many more. Those bloody things are worse than Magpies.

----------


## tiroatedson

> May you hum many more. Those bloody things are worse than Magpies.


Oh I have being, just don't put many pics up on this site..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pineapple

Out in the sun yesterday keeping the local goats in check. One for us and a couple for the dog. It might be on a "farm" but damn they still make me work for it.

----------


## Hutch

Quick walk around home after dinner with the new toy. Good result. The neighbour's will be pleased, we've got plenty of rabbits around here the gardens are getting a hard time.

The rifle is an Air Arms S300 pcp in .22. Great trigger and very accurate but really heavy.

----------


## kukuwai

Couldn't  get this one to go into a cage trap with an apple been trying for a while. 

One night with a leg trap and flour blaze was all it took tho only just.

A good advert for the bushmaster !!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Hahaha   :Psmiley:   wont catch you by a fingernail aye Kukuwai.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## kukuwai

> Hahaha    wont catch you by a fingernail aye Kukuwai.


No Chance !! hahaha 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

One by the thumb  :O O:

----------


## viper

Geez that's cute, it's like you guy's get these things to model for the photo.....how come all my shit's dead when I get a photo

----------


## Projects

No Photo's sorry, but a local rural school had their annual "Hare" hunt the past weekend. Basically any farm pest counter as a point. A mate of mine we hunted a farm with his borthers. 
Unfortunately they didn't advertise the event much this year, with all the negativity around "animal death"/ pest control and schools at the moment. 

We ended up with 54 Hare's, 3 Possums, 1 Magpie, 10 Rabbits, 6 Turkeys. 75 pests in total. 

One farmer culled 52 Turkeys out of a couple giant Oaks side by side where they were roosting. No prizes for us though.

----------


## BeeMan

A couple of pesties given a kiss with the 260

----------


## Mintie

> The rifle is an Air Arms S300 pcp in .22. Great trigger and very accurate but really heavy.



Nice rifle, I have a walnut bulpup stock for a S300 kicking around here

----------


## quentin

A years worth of rabbits and hares documented, and some interesting patterns forming. I can now charge off to certain paddocks in certain wind conditions, and spend less time out to get a feed. More of a timesaver in the height of summer where it's light until late, and I need to get up early the next day for work.

I started doing this as a way to document how many rabbits I got through, and as more got shot and added to google earth, the more interesting it got.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Got a couple this morning with the sleepy stick



*Let's get Hammered!*  :XD:

----------


## viper

Another Moggy, great stalk to get in on him, 17HMR does the business.............again , 27 rabbits shot after this.

----------


## kukuwai

> Another Moggy, great stalk to get in on him, 17HMR does the business.............again , 27 rabbits shot after this.Attachment 84687


looks like hed be a good morgan score!! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## rigga

G'day viper good going there mate with the cat ,looks well fed 
Mate how do you find the 17HMR ? I've often been going to buy one but haven't as yet
We have major problems over here with cats and wild dogs, at present I use 22-250 but she has had over 3000
rounds through her so it won't be long before I have to replace it was thinking 17HMR but not sure it will handle the wild dogs

Cheers

----------


## tiroatedson

> G'day viper good going there mate with the cat ,looks well fed 
> Mate how do you find the 17HMR ? I've often been going to buy one but haven't as yet
> We have major problems over here with cats and wild dogs, at present I use 22-250 but she has had over 3000
> rounds through her so it won't be long before I have to replace it was thinking 17HMR but not sure it will handle the wild dogs
> 
> Cheers


Hey Rigga, I use a HMR myself. Perfectly fine on cats, potentially a bit on the small size for dogs. I usually keep my shots within the 100 metre area max. Tend to find my misses go up further than that. I'd say you'd want to stick to centrefire varmint calibres for your style of shooting in oz at a guess. My 2c worth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

Hummed yesty...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

> G'day viper good going there mate with the cat ,looks well fed 
> Mate how do you find the 17HMR ? I've often been going to buy one but haven't as yet
> We have major problems over here with cats and wild dogs, at present I use 22-250 but she has had over 3000
> rounds through her so it won't be long before I have to replace it was thinking 17HMR but not sure it will handle the wild dogs
> 
> Cheers


Get another barrel, would be my suggestion

----------


## andyanimal31

> G'day viper good going there mate with the cat ,looks well fed 
> Mate how do you find the 17HMR ? I've often been going to buy one but haven't as yet
> We have major problems over here with cats and wild dogs, at present I use 22-250 but she has had over 3000
> rounds through her so it won't be long before I have to replace it was thinking 17HMR but not sure it will handle the wild dogs
> 
> Cheers


Stick with 22-250 as you have arguably one of the finest varminting chamberings created!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

I don't do varmint shooting but if you've had 3000 rounds through it you should be a good shot. I would take a new barrel about another 3000 through it haha

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## viper

> G'day viper good going there mate with the cat ,looks well fed 
> Mate how do you find the 17HMR ? I've often been going to buy one but haven't as yet
> We have major problems over here with cats and wild dogs, at present I use 22-250 but she has had over 3000
> rounds through her so it won't be long before I have to replace it was thinking 17HMR but not sure it will handle the wild dogs
> 
> Cheers


It's a great little caliber mate and does what it is designed to do very well which is varminting, rabbit's, possums, etc. I have found it extremely effective on cats also.
However as the boys on here have suggested it is to small on Dogs.
However saying that there are plenty of clips on you tube of guys shooting Coyote's in the states. I also know of guys knocking over Fallow deer at close range.
It's only a rimfire necked down .22 mag case, goes quick but the projectile lacks weight .
I shoot out to 130 - 150 mtrs all day with it and have stretched it out to over 200 but wind etc can really play havoc with it.
22-250 is a fine varminting round but I prefer the .223, ammo's cheaper and a barrel will go to 10,000 rds before it's buggered.
I seen those wild dogs you guys have when I was over there, some are sizeable and tough, 17HMR would struggle.
Best of luck mate.

----------


## rigga

Thanks viper and you other blokes for the info doesn't sound like it will make the grade for dogs
I've shot 22-250 for years but things are getting a bit dear over here gun shops seem to be getting greedy lately
and prices to reload has all but doubled for the 22-250
My son has a 223 and it is up there in price for reloading also but that's the joys of being in the bush miles from 
the shops
I think i'll rebarrel the 22-250 as yes some of the dogs do get large at times especially when they have crossed with
Dane x or mastiff's
My other alternative is to become a one gun man and sell the 22-250 and only use my 7mm rem which would cover everything I shoot
Thanks for the info you all

cheers

----------


## 223nut

I use 17hmr on the whitetail but really have to pick my shots and limit distance to 60m realistically. Another concern with the dogs, you hit it wound it and end up with it charging St you... Been bitten by a farm dog before, would hate to see what damage a wild one would do

----------


## 300CALMAN

Yeah I have killed a few goats with 17hmr at close range. They had been wounded by a bad shot with a 270. It did the job just but realistically 17hmr lacks penetration, makes it ideal on rabbits, hares and possums. 22-250 covers you rabbits to dogs well.

Reloading is even more expensive here.

----------


## viper

> I use 17hmr on the whitetail but really have to pick my shots and limit distance to 60m realistically. Another concern with the dogs, you hit it wound it and end up with it charging St you... Been bitten by a farm dog before, would hate to see what damage a wild one would do


Geez that's a good effort mate, I know the 22 Mag is a very good Deer killer ( again close and choosing your shot ) , it is a lazer though and dumps a lot of energy very quickly, a nice little 20gr soft point that's got a nice jacket and it could be a surprising killer.

----------


## viper

> Thanks viper and you other blokes for the info doesn't sound like it will make the grade for dogs
> I've shot 22-250 for years but things are getting a bit dear over here gun shops seem to be getting greedy lately
> and prices to reload has all but doubled for the 22-250
> My son has a 223 and it is up there in price for reloading also but that's the joys of being in the bush miles from 
> the shops
> I think i'll rebarrel the 22-250 as yes some of the dogs do get large at times especially when they have crossed with
> Dane x or mastiff's
> My other alternative is to become a one gun man and sell the 22-250 and only use my 7mm rem which would cover everything I shoot
> Thanks for the info you all
> ...


Still reckon 223 mate, you and your son take split the reloading costs so the ammo is heaps cheaper, good excuse for some father / son time. 12 pack of XXXX , talk some shit , have some laughs , cheap ammo and dead dogs. BOOM, solved it. :Thumbsup:

----------


## 223nut

> Geez that's a good effort mate, I know the 22 Mag is a very good Deer killer ( again close and choosing your shot ) , it is a lazer though and dumps a lot of energy very quickly, a nice little 20gr soft point that's got a nice jacket and it could be a surprising killer.


Yep, 20gr hollow point. Doesn't group as well as the 17 but figure it's got a bit more stopping power (anywhere in the eye... :Thumbsup: )

----------


## viper

Or just behind the ear  :Wink:

----------


## hotbarrels

Three of us hunting rabbits just west of Napier this week, shot 1120 for three afternoon/nights.  Takes the total off the property to just over 28,000 in the past 4 years.

----------


## rigga

Geez hotbarrels is that common over there to get so many, they must be everywhere
Do you eat them or feed them to the dogs as a lot do over here ?
They are pretty constant with the virus here as well that's why a lot don't eat them

cheers

----------


## hotbarrels

We only shoot on one property as we are friends with the owners.  There are lots of deer in the area and poaching is a major issue so farms a pretty closed shop. I'm not sure what other areas are like numbers wise. 
We don't eat them and I don't have a dog to feed so we leave them where they lay. Numbers are definitely down. My best three day telly was 1058 on my own. 
We have a fairly structured hunting program where by we hammer specific areas until we get no more rabbits before we move to a new area rather than taking the cream off the top and making everything else gun shy.

----------


## rigga

Crikey mate that's not bad shooting 1058 on ya own for three days you would be honing your skills at
that rate of shooting
Rabbits used to be like that down south but the virus cleaned them up and you don't see any amount of numbers 
any more
The farmers here are a little like the ones over there it's pretty much a closed shop unless you know someone
that will get you on, I don't have that problem I know all the locals and farmers around me so access is not a problem
its more than enough for me
anyway good to have a yarn with you 
cheers

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Went for a wee walk to try & catch up with a pig that's being a right little PITA, bumped into this Guy who has been making a bit of a mess on the concrete



I was a little concerned after some recent threads that my 6.5 Grendel just wasn't grunty enough, so I resorted to a size 12 Scarpa  :Have A Nice Day: 



One mission accomplished  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

You need to kick that habit KG.

----------


## tiroatedson

These two with subs yesterday...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

Two rabbits and a possum. Another rabbit was a missed opportunity, bounded off when it saw the light. Another possum missed fair and square. Just bad shooting.

Rabbit cuts brining now. It's not that they taste bad, but they do dry out terribly with some forms of cooking. Thought I'd give brining a go. Nothing to lose.

----------


## ChrisW

16 pigeons  :Grin:

----------


## North guy

Just whack them in the slow cooker for 8 hours with some chicken stock, spuds, carrots and onion........ tasty.

----------


## Lore

Out at Ambury this morning I was practically tripping over big fat rabbits.  Why is it always when I'm unarmed?!

----------


## tanqueray

50m offhand with the old Voere.

----------


## kukuwai

The dog had a good day at work today. She sorted out the first two at once thismorning

Then flushed the third one up a tree this arvo. Not outa range for the little air rifle tho 

Good interludes from a hard day on the hill 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

> Attachment 85434
> 50m offhand with the old Voere.


Nice to see a set of open sights in action

----------


## MSL

> The dog had a good day at work today. She sorted out the first two at once thismorning
> 
> Then flushed the third one up a tree this arvo. Not outa range for the little air rifle tho 
> 
> Good interludes from a hard day on the hill 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Couple of well used kinghitters there

----------


## kukuwai

> Couple of well used kinghitters there


Haha you know it !! Best planting weapon on the market 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Blisters

Sample pics of week away in pelorus sounds, the trees were heaving with the aussies! We were pulling them off trees by the tail shot 30 around the house one night and ran out of .22 ammo. Its amazing how much of a mess a 75gn 223 at 30m makes

----------


## viper

MEOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

21 rabbits this afternoon. Left one of the rabbits in the paddock to collect as I came back only to find this big fella dining out . Big male, 17 HMR blew a good hole in him but still ran 40 mtrs down hill till he figured he was dead.
Notice he still has some rabbit on his chin, chewing on Rabbit with a side dish of lead :Thumbsup:

----------


## bully

> Attachment 85736
> MEOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> 21 rabbits this afternoon. Left one of the rabbits in the paddock to collect as I came back only to find this big fella dining out . Big male, 17 HMR blew a good hole in him but still ran 40 mtrs down hill till he figured he was dead.
> Notice he still has some rabbit on his chin, chewing on Rabbit with a side dish of lead



I'm not against shooting cats.... But wouldn't the cat help with the rabbit problem down those ways.
I'm not really sure why wild cats are shot. Yeah they may get the odd bird but I bet rats, mice, rabbits too.

----------


## viper

> I'm not against shooting cats.... But wouldn't the cat help with the rabbit problem down those ways.
> I'm not really sure why wild cats are shot. Yeah they may get the odd bird but I bet rats, mice, rabbits too.


 To be honest I have watched them often stalking rabbit's while I stalk them. I have yet to see them take a large alert adult rabbit. The rabbits even run along with them almost taking the piss. I don't think they affect the population very much.

"End of the day mate I just fucken kill them all and then let God sort them out"

----------


## bully

> To be honest I have watched them often stalking rabbit's while I stalk them. I have yet to see them take a large alert adult rabbit. The rabbits even run along with them almost taking the piss. I don't think they affect the population very much.
> 
> "End of the day mate I just fucken kill them all and then let God sort them out"


Yeah all good. I have shot cats before,  I just sometimes wonder if the cat around here effects the local rabbit population which I try to manage for dog food.
I've seen them sit outside holes, they must get a few young ones.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Not really a little pest, more like a big pest, won't be digging up the lawns any more  :Thumbsup:  bloody hard to mow them when they are all churned up....

----------


## Paddy79

I had a pet cat who caught hares bigger than him as well as seagulls and once a hawk, killed them never ate them, never underestimate a cats kill capabilities he also only ate the heads of eels and had no tail. he was one mean killing machine for a cat

----------


## bully

> Not really a little pest, more like a big pest, won't be digging up the lawns any more  bloody hard to mow them when they are all churned up....


Puts my moaning about rabbit diggings in the lawn to shame.

----------


## hotbarrels

> Not really a little pest, more like a big pest, won't be digging up the lawns any more  bloody hard to mow them when they are all churned up....


Jeepers Greg, I feel a little cheated now.  Was out doing a goat shoot yesterday in the storm and this little girl popped up.



That said, I will be putting this one through the pizza oven door in a single piece at lunch time, and have it ready in time for dinner.  The oven door definitely isn't big enough for your bad boy, so I win!  :Thumbsup: 
Got 15 goats as well just to keep the freezer topped up.

----------


## Dundee

River dirty so dusted off the ole faithful.

----------


## Russian 22.

Holy shit that is a well worn 22. Makes my old voere look like a safe queen.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Its a legend that ole .22 .Will get my range finder off my eldest boy when he visits next. :Have A Nice Day: Even had a cop watching the shot!

----------


## FatLabrador

Anyone got the magpie distress call file that was on nzrimfire fourm?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Buggers were still digging up the grass  :XD:  the 338 sorted this one out  :Have A Nice Day: 



65lb sow looks like the Boar I got the other night

----------


## veitnamcam

> Buggers were still digging up the grass  the 338 sorted this one out 
> 
> 
> 
> 65lb sow looks like the Boar I got the other night


What flavor 338 in the rattlegun?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> What flavor 338 in the rattlegun?


338BRX, 160grain Barnes TTSX going 2600 fps ......... just a little gruntier than a 223......fantastic on Pigs  :Cool:

----------


## nor-west

What model suppressor is that Greg?

----------


## Russian 22.

> Anyone got the magpie distress call file that was on nzrimfire fourm?


I do. I have a file of some description. I will have to upload it from the desktop computer at home after work.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> What model suppressor is that Greg?


ASE Utra SL5 I opened up to suit the baby 338

----------


## BeeMan

Got a dozen or so possums last night with blew eyes   :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

Just been given access to 98ha of farmland that borders the river and have been paid to keep the pests off. :Grin: 

Best I take my ole rifle too! :Grin:

----------


## bully

> Got a dozen or so possums last night with blew eyes   Attachment 85944


What are the details of that rifle set-up?

----------


## BeeMan

The rifle is a Howa s\s 223 suppressed with a Jaeger 3-12x56 illuminator scope and a Pulsar Core FXQ50 thermal imager. Excellent pesty buster rather than stretching the barrel on the .22    :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

One bunny last night and a maggie this morning

----------


## Dundee

Only had 30 minutes before dark on the property tonight.The land lessee bought me 250 shots.

Eldest son was at home when I got back from work. All the family headed down to the property.
It was blowing worse than a hooker.I nailed the rabbit with the trusty ole Escort.
Dan Dundee pulled off two shots with the old 303.First shot went over the hares head but the quick second shot wripped its running gear out!

----------


## kukuwai

Just home from a good spotlighting session 5 hours on the hill. Had the kids out there they loved it 
6 possums plucked


Also shot 2 bunnies, one of which had an awesome coat. The kids are pretty convinced it may have been the easter bunny  



Saw two pigs which was a buzz. We weren't ready for those so they are sweet till next time.  Really loving the maxtoch sniper especially on possums eyes. Can see them from miles away

----------


## BeeMan

Good size coons @kukuwai, look like 12 per kg models. Neat involving the kids.

----------


## FatLabrador

> I do. I have a file of some description. I will have to upload it from the desktop computer at home after work.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


 @Russian 22. I'm still keen on this

----------


## Russian 22.

> @Russian 22. I'm still keen on this


I have found it on the computer I think. I will upload it to drop box for you and pm you so you can download it.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> Anyone got the magpie distress call file that was on nzrimfire fourm?


Yeah i have it, i emailed to another member a couple of weeks back

----------


## Russian 22.

will pm you the link. anyone else feel free to send me a message and i'll send you it too.

----------


## southernman

woodchuck (marmot), with the new .22, [ATTACH]86204[/ATTACH

----------


## Flyblown

32” spread on this smelly bastard. Howa .243 Win, 100gr Sierra ProHunter.

----------


## Rushy

> 32” spread on this smelly bastard. Howa .243 Win, 100gr Sierra ProHunter.


Nice

----------


## Dynastar27

> Holy shit that is a well worn 22. Makes my old voere look like a safe queen.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


gezzus was just thinking that havnt been here for a while dundees good old stirling 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

----------


## viper

Nice still Anzac day in Central, afternoon on the hill with oldest boy home from uni.
37 shot and I picked up two cats. First black one I have got, the 17 HMR sure has a taste for Moggy's, not to shabby on the Rabbits either.

----------


## kukuwai

> Attachment 86278Attachment 86279
> 
> Nice still Anzac day in Central, afternoon on the hill with oldest boy home from uni.
> 37 shot and I picked up two cats. First black one I have got, the 17 HMR sure has a taste for Moggy's, not to shabby on the Rabbits either.


So you got a running cat total ? How many is that in the last few weeks... bloody good on ya. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Blisters

@flybown nice goat mate! Where in the country roughly ?please,

----------


## SlimySquirrel

First time out for the young fella for a couple of months.

Naughty wind across the valley meant a 14 inch hold for wind at 160 yds.

He's been practising his trigger pull.

----------


## tiroatedson

> 32 spread on this smelly bastard. Howa .243 Win, 100gr Sierra ProHunter.


Thats not too shabby. Getting hard to get goats with horns that size theses days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

> Thats not too shabby. Getting hard to get goats with horns that size theses days.


They get a fair bit bigger than this... But I agree it is hard to get onto them this sized in the easy to access areas.

Big billies in the Wanganui catchment are quite common, its not that the numbers are low, they are just bloody hard to access. When we go and clear out mobs around private land I very rarely see large Billy heads like this. The really large ones are almost always solitary animals or running with just one or two other old males, that often also with large heads. And of course in hard to access areas. thats been my experience the past few years.

----------


## GWH

Fun afternoon with the kids and a mate and his two kids on a farm 15 mins from home. Bit of target shooting first, then a wander to see what we could find to hunt.

The 6 of us ended up putting a stalk on a mob of turkeys to get close for the kids.  Got Max (mates 8 yr old) onto his first game animal. He pulled off a great shot at 80 yards with my 223. He smoked it! 

Kids all enjoyed it and liked having a closeup look at the birds.

I nailed 2 more and another couple at 270 yards. Loving the model 7 223.

Way too much noise from the 3 younger ones tho to see any deer tonight.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

Did you breast them? I kind of feel a bit bummed that I didn't do the one I shot. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> Did you breast them? I kind of feel a bit bummed that I didn't do the one I shot. 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Nah these were big old birds, would have picked off the younger ones if we wanted to eat them.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## hotbarrels

> Nah these were big old birds, would have picked off the younger ones if we wanted to eat them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Breast meat goes will in salami, regardless of age.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

They've just finished smashing crickets though so from my experience, that does taint the taste of the meat pretty badly.

We go "stalking" with kids sometimes.... It's the perfect way to make sure animals go unharmed. Particularly if you have more than two in a group.

The kids enjoyed the tracking after I messed up a shot on a pig and we spent 30 mins tracking it through the bush.

----------


## GWH

> They've just finished smashing crickets though so from my experience, that does taint the taste of the meat pretty badly.
> 
> We go "stalking" with kids sometimes.... It's the perfect way to make sure animals go unharmed. Particularly if you have more than two in a group.
> 
> The kids enjoyed the tracking after I messed up a shot on a pig and we spent 30 mins tracking it through the bush.


Yeah its fun, also quite frustrating at times with the young ones, but you just have to remind yourself that these trips are all about the kids, more so than real hunting.

They gotta start somewhere ;-)

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

> Nah these were big old birds, would have picked off the younger ones if we wanted to eat them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Fair enough

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

Started a new planting job today.

The dog put one up a big old totara tree within the first hour. It came tumbling out after a couple of shots.

7 off the last job. Seems theres a few around at the moment. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Have had a bit going on this last week and been camped at home. So to stop going nuts but not wanting to go too far I headed out Bro in laws place for a couple hours looking for rabbits.

Took the flea taxi as it would double as his daily walk.
He has been doing more trading than hunting apart from a couple walks during the roar where he didn't go that well. 
He is actually coming along and hunting at the heel only requiring a few growly reminders.

Pretty boring for him as we only seen a half dozen rabbits and got the only 2 we seen that were not running.
Not enough around to try him with the shotgun yet. But he managed an awesome point and hold on a weka

Helped that it was an awesome day for once and it was good to clean the cobwebs off the wee Hornet.


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## viper

Another cat falls to the 17HMR. Sorry about the gore and blood, shot through the eye at 100mtrs. 
Very big Cat, one of the bigger models I have shot.
16 rabbits nailed also .

----------


## kukuwai

> That's right bitch's
> "VIPER GETS THE PUSSY"


No doubt about it 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

My youngest  (4) tagged along for some pest control amoung the raspberries this afternoon. He did pretty well to I must say.

The 17hmr made short work of this one at 90m 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## PillowDribbler

Another year of fur and phuckery kicking off.Its in there,the kitchen sink that is.

----------


## Marty Henry

I have a friend that takes that much stuff for an overnighter

----------


## quentin

Something a bit different for a change.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Something a bit different for a change.
> Attachment 87302


Keep the tail for the swamp comp

Nice work on shooting the bugger. I saw one on state highway 22 and unfortunately the car in front missed it. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

A bit more rabbit control tonight, nailed this one right in the eye at 130 yards, then the little bugger on the run real close after he had eluded me for a while hopping thru the rows of raspberries.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## WOPASS

i popped a couple of plovers after work with the .17HMR. perfect way to finish the week  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> i popped a couple of plovers after work with the .17HMR. perfect way to finish the week


No animal deserves it more than a bloody Plover.

----------


## Russian 22.

What do plover do to get the bullet? Eat grass like every other farm pest.? I know they're aggressive like magpie are.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> What do plover do to get the bullet? Eat grass like every other farm pest.? I know they're aggressive like magpie are.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


They are hideously noisy little fuckers, what more reason do you need ;-)

----------


## gadgetman

Out with @mudgripz and another fella tonight. I was on driving and long shots with the 223. Managed to bowl over 2 cats and a hare. Total around 18, mainly hares.

----------


## Rushy

> They are hideously noisy little fuckers, what more reason do you need ;-)


You got it in one.  If the fuckers were quiet I wouldn't feel so aggressive toward them.

----------


## akaroa1

> You got it in one.  If the fuckers were quiet I wouldn't feel so aggressive toward them.


I think its a north island thing.
Most north islanders i take hunting down here in SI are always wanting to blast away at plovers !
We have a few around but compared to paradise ducks they are no big deal down here .
Or do they mess up your hunts like parries do ?

----------


## gadgetman

They are an aggressive, and I think territorial, bird that drive off other birds with the spur on their wings. When they are about there is usually a decline in the natives about. They're are relatively recent interloper from Aussie, which probably explains the loud bit too.  :Wink:

----------


## kotuku

> Started a new planting job today.
> 
> The dog put one up a big old totara tree within the first hour. It came tumbling out after a couple of shots.
> 
> 7 off the last job. Seems theres a few around at the moment. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


yehaa ya fat furry bastard that curbed your breeding career fullstop!Ive stillgot a pipedream of lining a big snarling buck possum up an d giving him a 12g 3"steel blowjob-
 the headjob of all headjobs and one they dont expect!!

----------


## Russian 22.

> yehaa ya fat furry bastard that curbed your breeding career fullstop!Ive stillgot a pipedream of lining a big snarling buck possum up an d giving him a 12g 3"steel blowjob-
>  the headjob of all headjobs and one they dont expect!!


I will have to text a farmer I know and test this dream

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> yehaa ya fat furry bastard that curbed your breeding career fullstop!Ive stillgot a pipedream of lining a big snarling buck possum up an d giving him a 12g 3"steel blowjob-
>  the headjob of all headjobs and one they dont expect!!


I did that a couple of years ago. All we could find of it head was it's tongue.

----------


## viper

still smashing rabbits and yesssssssssssssssssssss getting a little pussy....again.

----------


## WOPASS

plovers are aggressive little pricks and the farm my work is on has hundreds of the fookers boosting round KEEKEEKEEKEEEing...., and maggys, so we shoot as many as we can any time we get a chance. great fun finishing work and hopping over the fence and start shooting the bastards. ohh and rabbs,hares,wild cats,etc etc

----------


## wheels

Splitting wood with the old man and spotted a bunny in the wood pile, managed to catch it with our hands and knocked it over a log. 

No pictures unfortunately but the dogs loved it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

> Splitting wood with the old man and spotted a bunny in the wood pile, managed to catch it with our hands and knocked it over a log. 
> 
> No pictures unfortunately but the dogs loved it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha yesterday must have been the day for hand catching.
I was out walking the dog when she starts barking at the base of a big old man pine tree with a split trunk.
Next minute out pops a possum and bolts up the tree.
No gun so just climbed the tree, grabbed it by the tail and gave it the helicopter.
All over, more fluff for the bag 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## nightshooter

I got 4 pig's last night while working :Thumbsup: being made into bacon :36 1 8:  :36 1 8:

----------


## nightshooter

> yah cant call that working .


just another night at the office for me :Thumbsup:

----------


## Angus_A

> I got 4 pig's last night while workingbeing made into baconAttachment 87672


Faark can i work where you work  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Boaraxa

> I got 4 pig's last night while workingbeing made into baconAttachment 87672


Good work the cocky will be pleased !! hows the scope , you rate it highly ?

----------


## nightshooter

> Good work the cocky will be pleased !! hows the scope , you rate it highly ?


the scope is great,I have been getting mostly old light shy rabbit's at about 150-200 meters with it and I have a hand held one as well that I can see rabbit's out to about 400 meters. I'm gald I didn't have to pay for them :Wink:

----------


## nightshooter

> Faark can i work where you work


if you lived closer you could of had one if you cooked me a feed :Thumbsup:

----------


## Angus_A

> if you lived closer you could of had one if you cooked me a feed


I'll hold you to that next time i visit the lady friend in otago  :Wink:

----------


## Hansy

Got me a couple the last 2 months, got pics of some of them.

----------


## Hansy

And a little one

----------


## WOPASS

250m with the savage

200m double (pretty happy with this)

100m the little 40gn blitz is pretty destructive...

----------


## kukuwai

Just home from a few hours on the hill. Not as cold as i'd expected and pretty quiet  too.

Still managed 4 possums, 2 hare's and a hedgehog. We were ready for the pigs this time but they never showed !?!

Kept a nice big dark skinned possum  gunna have a go at tanning the skin .



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

Went out to meremere with Ben from serious shooters who's been eager to come with us. Far surpassed our record for possums, lost count in the 30's, his possum vision is not human. Was shattered at the end though definitely need to work on my fitness, he's a tough man to keep the pace with. Was a great opportunity to try the new rifle, gobsmacked at how quiet it is although i'm still not entirely sure i have it sighted in properly. Also secured a new property in drury which should have quite a few possums and apparently has a lot of rabbits which is great because i've been looking for practice. 

Walked away with about 1.5kg of fur between us so that was bloody good.

----------


## Dundee

Nothing happened up at the pond tonight,but shot a young hare on the way home...had my dinner and the kid had fed it to the eels :Sad:

----------


## WOPASS

out with the .17HMR few days ago

----------


## kukuwai

Just got one trap set where we are planting at the moment. Every day there's 1 to pluck b4 work tho 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Greg

They just have to keep digging up the grass making a hell of a mess  :XD: 



Caught this one red handed last night, introduced Her to the 338 BRX, She wasn't amused  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## viper

Hit the farm for a morning hunt for a change, starting sleeting but rabbits weren't bothered. 
28 shot, felt a bit strange using the .22 after so much 17HMR work but the old JW still knocking them over .

----------


## viper

@berg243, believe me mate it's not a beautifully confirmed piece of black Walnut, more like one of the lower branch's from the lesser Asia Minor monkey fuck tree. God know's what it is, probably cheap birch .

----------


## Lore

> @berg243, believe me mate it's not a beautifully confirmed piece of black Walnut, more like one of the lower branch's from the lesser Asia Minor monkey fuck tree. God know's what it is, probably cheap birch .


Bonzai tree timber?

----------


## Russian 22.

Chu wood isn't it?

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

AWESOME night of possum shooting, covered far more distance than i thought possible at my fitness level and made every shot i took, including this one out of a very tall tree about 150m away, as you can see it was the highlight of my night. All the advice really helped, thanks guys. 15 possums total this time with 12 recovered and plucked. 

Also managed to recover the bullet, stopped in the skin on the other side. Surprised the segmented subs still did their thing from that distance. Will continue using them they're proving very effective and paying for themselves.

----------


## Russian 22.

> AWESOME night of possum shooting, covered far more distance than i thought possible at my fitness level and made every shot i took, including this one out of a very tall tree about 150m away, as you can see it was the highlight of my night. All the advice really helped, thanks guys. 15 possums total this time with 12 recovered and plucked. 
> Attachment 88492
> Also managed to recover the bullet, stopped in the skin on the other side. Surprised the segmented subs still did their thing from that distance. Will continue using them they're proving very effective and paying for themselves. 
> Attachment 88493


Fuck that's a good shot. My jw15 with high velocity was dropping 6 to 7 inches at 100 meters. Had to hold over almost to the bottom of the scope.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

> Fuck that's a good shot. My jw15 with high velocity was dropping 6 to 7 inches at 100 meters. Had to hold over almost to the bottom of the scope.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


I could only just barely see the top of his head in my scope aye, probably a massive fluke but i'll take it. Was shooting to the left on the first shot, adjusted and got him on the second. Right through the neck and two of the petals went down and smashed his lungs. Nice and clean.

----------


## quentin

Definitely liking those segmented subs. Only negative thing I can say about them is the price.

----------


## Dundee

dropped a couple of pigeons while at the river this week great shots with the shotty but couldn't retreive them as they fell in the swollen river.The leed I gave the one today was about 3 metres.

----------


## Rushy

> dropped a couple of pigeons while at the river this week great shots with the shotty but couldn't retreive them as they fell in the swollen river.The leed I gave the one today was about 3 metres.


So lucky shot then Dundee.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> AWESOME night of possum shooting, covered far more distance than i thought possible at my fitness level and made every shot i took, including this one out of a very tall tree about 150m away, as you can see it was the highlight of my night. All the advice really helped, thanks guys. 15 possums total this time with 12 recovered and plucked. 
> Also managed to recover the bullet, stopped in the skin on the other side. Surprised the segmented subs still did their thing from that distance. Will continue using them they're proving very effective and paying for themselves. 
> Attachment 88493


Awesome shooting mate! i need to go out and nail some more possums.

----------


## Angus_A

> Awesome shooting mate! i need to go out and nail some more possums.


You're welcome to come along with us sometime if you can get out to meremere

----------


## tiroatedson

Turkeys  with a door knocker....

Breast meat is going for a Scout Camp..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Double posted but stuff it cause it was a fun day out :Thumbsup: 

ummer looks to be finally here in the UK had a spare afternoon yesterday so took my next door neighbour out for a crack at the local Pegion population. Haven’t been out all year due to work load
Bill doesn’t get out much either as his wife Has Alzheimer’s so he’s her full time carer. But his kids were visiting so he got a free pass
Started around 2pm and finished up at 7pm. 
I set us up in a beech hedge standing back to back so we could call the out what was in coming to each other. 
If you cocked the shot up our the bird went just out of range put was vectoring into Bills position then he could have a crack and vice versa. Some of the language was a bit ripe as we missed a few sitters, but good fun all round. 
I even managed to get two left right crosses and one really long range crossing screamer that was paced out at 51strides. 
41 picked and a few in the hedges that we could not get. 
Best laugh of the day was Bills call of “Incomer straight going over you”! Bang! Im looking up for the bird and it hits me clean in the back of the head

----------


## mawzer308

Shot 6 possums on the walk out from our duckshooting spot.

----------


## Angus_A

15 possums tonight, almost entirely at the entrance they were very concentrated. Took the new shotgun for a spin and yeeeeah, way too short to be practical. Time to track down a new 870 barrel i think.

----------


## Russian 22.

> 15 possums tonight, almost entirely at the entrance they were very concentrated. Took the new shotgun for a spin and yeeeeah, way too short to be practical. Time to track down a new 870 barrel i think.


How short is it? Mine is a 20 or something like that.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

> How short is it? Mine is a 20 or something like that.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


I'm actually not sure I haven't measured it. Only picked it up yesterday so was mostly just giving it a try to see how it ran. Here's a pic. Was a loooooot of fun with slugs! Haha

----------


## Russian 22.

> I'm actually not sure I haven't measured it. Only picked it up yesterday so was mostly just giving it a try to see how it ran. Here's a pic. Was a loooooot of fun with slugs! Haha 
> Attachment 88771


Looks like a 16. Is yours a Remington? Mine is ranger copy hahah. Yours looks so much nicer with the wood.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

Nah it's definitely shorter than 16 cos that's only a 4 shot mag tube. Pretty sure it's a 12.5. Surprisingly doesn't recoil that hard though even with slugs.

----------


## Sideshow

Hope you wear ear defenders with a barrel that short :O O:  @Angus_A a longer barrel yes more practical :Thumbsup:

----------


## Angus_A

> Hope you wear ear defenders with a barrel that short @Angus_A a longer barrel yes more practical


PARDON?

----------


## rockland

> 15 possums tonight, almost entirely at the entrance they were very concentrated. Took the new shotgun for a spin and yeeeeah, way too short to be practical. Time to track down a new 870 barrel i think.


Unfortunately Remington don't sell spare barrels for left-hand 870 shotguns. You might snag a secondhand one in Buy Sell Swap.

----------


## Angus_A

> Unfortunately Remington don't sell spare barrels for left-hand 870 shotguns. You might snag a secondhand one in Buy Sell Swap.


Ah don't they? Might sell this one on then if it's going to be such a pain to get a barrel for.

----------


## Dundee

Smoked one for the dogs

----------


## viper

Sorry guys, no photo's today but a quick report, a morning hunt that if I had another box of ammo would have gone well into the afternoon.
Cold and dead still, just perfect,  rabbits everywhere, took a box of 17HMR, 47 shot.
ive been watching a lot of YouTube clips as I want to keep improving my shooting, really focused on body position today...made a difference.
I could have stayed out all day shooting, so much for the new virus.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sorry guys, no photo's today but a quick report, a morning hunt that if I had another box of ammo would have gone well into the afternoon.
> Cold and dead still, just perfect,  rabbits everywhere, took a box of 17HMR, 47 shot.
> ive been watching a lot of YouTube clips as I want to keep improving my shooting, really focused on body position today...made a difference.
> I could have stayed out all day shooting, so much for the new virus.


If that was a box of 50 you would have to be happy with those sats?

----------


## viper

yeah was ok as I took some shots that from a position or distance that was marginal.
Closest shot 30 mtrs - longest 205mtrs  - misses further out at 240 mtrs and a lot of very steep up hill shooting.
Had a part box of 8 rounds before the box of 50.
Pretty happy but always room to improve.

----------


## Flyblown

> yeah was ok as I took some shots that from a position or distance that was marginal.
> Closest shot 30 mtrs - longest 205mtrs  - misses further out at 240 mtrs and a lot of very steep up hill shooting.
> Had a part box of 8 rounds before the box of 50.
> Pretty happy but always room to improve.


What scope do you use with your .17 HMR Viper?

----------


## GWH

New PB with the 22lr subs for me this morning, nailed two pest birds at 142 yards, 11.5 moa dialed up from a 70 yard zero.

Quite amaising how well those CCI HP subs kill at that range.

----------


## viper

> What scope do you use with your .17 HMR Viper?


 @Flyblown, I use a Nikko Stirling Nighteater that I got off another forum member. Good scopes for the money, mine has the LRX recticle which is nice and fine and comes with the bonus of being one of the recticles on the free ballistic app Strelok.
It's the 3rd one I have had over the yrs and they all have being good , I really crank it up over 10x power.

----------


## dannyb

Yup already regret selling mine to @gadgetman and cheap too  :Oh Noes:

----------


## gadgetman

> Yup already regret selling mine to @gadgetman and cheap too


Yeah, I sold mine to Viper and regretted it.

----------


## viper

Yeah  and now the rabbit's regret both of you guys selling it. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Flyblown

I love varminting and reckon its one of the most challenging of the shooting sports when you push it out with the rimfire .17s and .22s. I used .17HMR for 3 yrs in Aus on the bunnies and loved it and regretted selling the rifle when we left, stupidly thought it wouldn’t get much use back home in NZ, especially after all the hassle of getting the bloody rifle in the first place. But what it made me do was really test my skills with the .22LR which like @GWH says can be huge fun when you work out your drops and put a decent scope on the wee gun. 

But for me the best fun of all is the 400m hares with the T3 Super Varmint, that’s a satisfying afternoon shooting all right when you’re in form, especially if there’s a bit of wind about.

----------


## Angus_A

Ordered 10 leg hold traps today, it's not much but it's a start, keen to start practising trapping.

----------


## rossi.45

> New PB with the 22lr subs for me this morning, nailed two pest birds at 142 yards, 11.5 moa dialed up from a 70 yard zero.
> 
> Quite amaising how well those CCI HP subs kill at that range.


good shooting.

it gets even more interesting as the range moves out past 200-300 yards with CCI subs  . . . you would think performance would drop off, it doesn't, which does make you rethink things.

----------


## GWH

Hard case eh. I've shot steel at 200 and was amaised how well it grouped from the cz452.

I needed 23 moa for 200 yards 


> good shooting.
> 
> it gets even more interesting as the range moves out past 200-300 yards with CCI subs  . . . you would think performance would drop off, it doesn't, which does make you rethink things.


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## rossi.45

> Hard case eh. I've shot steel at 200 and was amaised how well it grouped from the cz452.
> 
> I needed 23 moa for 200 yards 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


yeah mate  . . .  it can get addictive banging away at 200+ with rimfires

i started at 200 yards with a stock sako quad, then slowly added a canted rail, rings with inserts to get more range, a scope with more elevation, a second Quad, heavy barrel range model  . . .  i stopped at 400 yards, definitely addictive if you want to find your limits.

----------


## rossi.45

longest hits of the day  . . . longest miss of the day was 631 yards, bullet landed an inch or 2 low but perfectly inline . . . damm !

----------


## Angus_A

Went out possum shooting with  @Russian 22. absolutely awesome night, got over 20 possums out of one plot we'd never checked before. The lad is an absolute sniper, amazing shot and keen as fuck, watched him wade through arse deep swamp and not give a shit. TAKE THIS BOY HUNTING HE'S A GOOD BASTARD!  :Thumbsup: 
Oh also the new new shotgun is bloody amazing, feel much more comfortable about my shotgun shooting now.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Went out possum shooting with  @Russian 22. absolutely awesome night, got over 20 possums out of one plot we'd never checked before. The lad is an absolute sniper, amazing shot and keen as fuck, watched him wade through arse deep swamp and not give a shit. TAKE THIS BOY HUNTING HE'S A GOOD BASTARD! 
> Oh also the new new shotgun is bloody amazing, feel much more comfortable about my shotgun shooting now.


Hahaha some of those off hand shots were pretty surprising aye.

----------


## rossi.45

day 2 on the hill . . cant think of a better time than sitting in a good spot on a calm evening with a suppressed .223 with targets out to +300yrds

----------


## mawzer308

Very nice rig mate and some impressive shooting in your last post too.

----------


## rossi.45

cheers mawzer . . . . there is one downside to having a chassis system






when it gets cold, as it does down here  . . .  you better have some gloves cos that stock is fckn cold after awhile.
especially if your mad/keen enough to go out in all weather

----------


## viper

Yep I can relate to that, my winter shooting gloves are unpacked and being used. My thumps nearly froze and snapped off last hunt.

----------


## FatLabrador

> Oh also the new new shotgun is bloody amazing


What is the new new shotty aye? 
Wish there were more possums round my place I love shooting them with the shotgun :Thumbsup:

----------


## Blisters

helped out an old lady with a cock problem, swapped them all for beers and rooster curry! Win win all round

----------


## Russian 22.

> What is the new new shotty aye? 
> Wish there were more possums round my place I love shooting them with the shotgun


Escort pump action. 




> Attachment 89378helped out an old lady with a cock problem, swapped them all for beers and rooster curry! Win win all round


That's a decent haul. Easy to shoot?

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

> What is the new new shotty aye? 
> Wish there were more possums round my place I love shooting them with the shotgun


Hatsan escort, put the modified choke in it, was patterning so well, took several shots that i wouldn't have imagined possible. Shot like an absolute pussycat too very little kick compared to the remington.

----------


## viper

After an absolutely fogged in Saturday where I went for a hunt that was so bad that I couldn't see the land owner horse in the paddock at 30 mtrs ( true fact ) I gave up, hit the play station , polished my motor bike , and got pissed . 
Today though was great, the big yellow thing in the sky burn't the fog off by 10 am and the wind God must have felt sorry for me and cut me some slack.
Got into a sunny little face with the 222, these are some of the Fluffy's that the BSA cleaned up.
23 shot, ranges from 40 mtrs to 196 mtrs.

----------


## Flyblown

@rossi.45, what chassis is that on the .223 please?

----------


## rossi.45

> @rossi.45, what chassis is that on the .223 please?


MDT LSS chassis with ACE butt stock, GunWorks Suppressor, Accuracy International .223 mag cut down by Waitaki Engineering, pistol grip i got from Midway i think it was.

R.

----------


## rossi.45

a good day on the hill today  . . .  at last i think i am making a serious impression on the rabbit numbers, instead of seeing 20-40 rabbits in the worst spots its down to 3- 10 in the last few weeks & i am knocking those rascals around with longer range shots  . . . which of course will make no difference when the spring tide hits, but it keeps me off the streets and helps me justify the outlay of zillions of dollars on gear / ammo . . .  so its all good.



one of my good spots  . . . at least 700yrds shooting to the left and  bit more to the right  . .  . sitting in the sun today enjoying it all, i dont care what anyone says ' it is a hard life '
longest hit exactly 500yrds

----------


## Martin358

I just got another one of gareth morgans friends

----------


## viper

> its a hard job but someones got to do it just wish it was me.


 @rossi.45 is right mate, it's not cheap. I could easily blow $100 a weekend on ammo if I hunt a Saturday and Sunday.
Sometimes I just take the .22 as I can't afford to run the 222 or 17HMR. 
Gets costly looking after someone else's problem, not complaining though it's tons of fun, help's with stating fit also.

----------


## Angus_A

Another 5 traps arrived, have 20 now. So far haven't lost any fingers practicing with them.

----------


## southernman

Angus, you might want to season those traps a bit, let them weather, or wash in salt water and leave outside, 
Depends on where you using them , but if the possums have been trapped or shot over, they can be a bit weary of shinny traps, At least this was my experience from running 150 gin traps, many years ago, a lot more miss catch's and sprung traps,

----------


## Angus_A

> Angus, you might want to season those traps a bit, let them weather, or wash in salt water and leave outside, 
> Depends on where you using them , but if the possums have been trapped or shot over, they can be a bit weary of shinny traps, At least this was my experience from running 150 gin traps, many years ago, a lot more miss catch's and sprung traps,


Never trapped before so this is very new to me. I'll look into seasoning them. Need to calibrate them also cos the plates are too loose to set.

----------


## kukuwai

> Never trapped before so this is very new to me. I'll look into seasoning them. Need to calibrate them also cos the plates are too loose to set.


Some good info on how to tune traps and just trapping in general on these channels Angus.

Keeping It Wild

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8Z...jc4Tphc5xg6vPA

Brian Ritchie

https://www.youtube.com/user/possumpeter

Good luck 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Got this bastard today :Mouse:

----------


## Gunzrrr

> Attachment 89378helped out an old lady with a cock problem, swapped them all for beers and rooster curry! Win win all round


There's a really bad joke in there somewhere? ... "helped out an old lady with a cock problem"

----------


## Hutch

Results of my efforts a week ago with the Weatherby MkXXII 22lr. Nothing too extreme in regards to range but hitting them where I'm aiming & shooting better after watching a few of Norways videos.
I seem to be making a real dent in them now. I wet summer followed by a wet winter probably has something to do with it as well.

----------


## Blisters

kaikoura weekends results, team effort epic weekend!! Blackberry can suck it! Unfortunately I didn't take a deer but shot one pig and stuck 2 more oh well always next year

----------


## Rushy

Good stuff.  Theres a few feeds there.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Attachment 90022 kaikoura weekends results, team effort epic weekend!! Blackberry can suck it! Unfortunately I didn't take a deer but shot one pig and stuck 2 more oh well always next year


Did you stalk any of the lugs or where the shot ones bailed?

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Blisters

Russian 22. First one shot in the bail = Scary /fun!! 308 close is loud!!! Adrenalin pumping, dogs everywhere and placing the shot so no dogs are in the way and making sure the bullet will exit somewhere safely  (it didn't it turned it's spine and upper jaw to mush) is fun! Also trying not to fall over backwards and then get gored by the pig while in deep deep blackberry is also fun, 2nd and third stuck in the bail

----------


## Blisters



----------


## Russian 22.

> Russian 22. First one shot in the bail = Scary /fun!! 308 close is loud!!! Adrenalin pumping, dogs everywhere and placing the shot so no dogs are in the way and making sure the bullet will exit somewhere safely  (it didn't it turned it's spine and upper jaw to mush) is fun! Also trying not to fall over backwards and then get gored by the pig while in deep deep blackberry is also fun, 2nd and third stuck in the bail


Sounds good fun. The bail sounds especially exciting. 

I have a pig hunting colleague who is meaning to take me out. Looking forward to it.





> Attachment 90031


That's a respectable pig. Nice captain cooker.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mrs Beeman

Started our winter possum lines yesterday. Beeman, Mooseman and I put 100 traps out yesterday. Woke to a white frost so had to wrap up like an Eskimo but at least it wasn't raining. We estimated we would get at least 45 but ended up with 52 and had 6 set off with just a hint of fur in to prove it was a possum that lives another day. Beeman and I have been periodically night shooting the same area getting about 10 to 20 per night so weren't  surprised there were still so many - we tend to only shoot the ones away from the blackberries so they are easy to recover but knew there were plenty more around. At the end of the line we put another 10 traps out so can't wait until tomorrow to see what we get to add to our 4kgs of fur. Will take some more photos and keep you posted.   Check out the big one waiting to be plucked on the back of the truck. :Thumbsup:  Even with the three of us plucking it was still a long day but after being fed and watered we're ready for another frosty start in the morning.  :Grin:

----------


## PillowDribbler

Rain has been a PIA this year.

----------


## Dundee

A quick shoot after dinner 3 magpies and two hares.Used the shotty so hares will be dog food.

----------


## Mrs Beeman

Another day, another 57 possums !!! We were getting pretty weary by the end of the day and then we still had to gut, and take the limbs and tails off. Loooong day but we'll be back there tomorrow.

----------


## BeeMan

Plenty of bark biting there.  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## kukuwai

> Another day, another 57 possums !!! We were getting pretty weary by the end of the day and then we still had to gut, and take the limbs and tails off. Loooong day but we'll be back there tomorrow. 
> Attachment 90251 Attachment 90252 Attachment 90253


That's bloody good going you guys, well done. At $120/kg that's close to a grand in two days 

Not to mention the help your giving the environment. If its anything like down here at the moment most of those females will have had young in their pouches so 2 for the price of 1 

That last picture of the 'bark biting' is unreal !!!

Keep it up. I hope those numbers continue for a few days yet.

Any secrets ?? 

What do you do with the gutted possums/limbs etc ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

> That's bloody good going you guys, well done. At $120/kg that's close to a grand in two days 
> 
> Not to mention the help your giving the environment. If its anything like down here at the moment most of those females will have had young in their pouches so 2 for the price of 1 
> 
> That last picture of the 'bark biting' is unreal !!!
> 
> Keep it up. I hope those numbers continue for a few days yet.
> 
> Any secrets ?? 
> ...


Sell them, cant remember how much they pay, $2-$4 or so?

----------


## Russian 22.

Yeah if the area is "TB free" you can sell them to a pet food buyer.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mrs Beeman

> That's bloody good going you guys, well done. At $120/kg that's close to a grand in two days 
> 
> Not to mention the help your giving the environment. If its anything like down here at the moment most of those females will have had young in their pouches so 2 for the price of 1 
> 
> That last picture of the 'bark biting' is unreal !!!
> 
> Keep it up. I hope those numbers continue for a few days yet.
> 
> Any secrets ?? 
> ...


Yes we have had LOTS of joeys of all sizes even out of small skinny females.
As for any secrets - plenty of pre feed, selecting the right trees on the right runs, setting the trap perfectly (I am working with two of the best trappers I know  :Wink:  and maybe even the lunch and smoko I provide.  :Thumbsup:  . It has certainly helped having 3 of us plucking as we often get 3-5 in a row. 
We sell our bodies to a local pet food operation but we have to have the paperwork up to date  showing that poison hasn't been used in the area.

----------


## Mrs Beeman

No photos today - we were too busy plucking all day!!!  Bagged another 60 possums although @Mooseman did let one go . So far we've plucked 170 with another short day to go. We had planned on picking up most traps today but we're left with about 70 so we'll see what happens. A few injuries to fingers - but the job must get done.

----------


## tiroatedson

> No photos today - we were too busy plucking all day!!!  Bagged another 60 possums although @Mooseman did let one go . So far we've plucked 170 with another short day to go. We had planned on picking up most traps today but we're left with about 70 so we'll see what happens. A few injuries to fingers - but the job must get done.


Are you plucking them cold or off the trap..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mrs Beeman

> Are you plucking them cold or off the trap..?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hand plucking straight from the  trap after dispatching quickly

----------


## tiroatedson

> Hand plucking straight from the  trap after dispatching quickly


I was gonna say plucking cold..thats keen. Good stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Norinco 1 possom 0

----------


## dannyb

Toyota now only has 1 possum in there comercial  :Grin:

----------


## BeeMan

> No photos today - we were too busy plucking all day!!!  Bagged another 60 possums although @Mooseman did let one go ��. So far we've plucked 170 with another short day to go. We had planned on picking up most traps today but we're left with about 70 so we'll see what happens. A few injuries to fingers - but the job must get done.


Last day trapping on this line. We plucked 41 today so in total we took 210 in 4 days!!! Not bad for a trio of oldies. :Thumbsup: 
 Off to the pet food processor.

----------


## FatLabrador

Been seeing all you possum posts so went out last night armed with the 10/22 and maxtoch and got two fluffy bucks  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mooseman

Good post Mrs Beeman, hard work , long hours but most rewarding. Nice to have the feet up at home by the fire, no frost to worry about tomorrow.

----------


## hotbarrels

Entered the Drury School possum hunt again this year with a 4 man team.  Possums were hard to find in any numbers.  I think when we tallied it up, we shot on approx. 6,000 acres of farm land (mainly dairy farms) over three nights and managed 202 possums.  A couple were not allowed due to gut shot or excessive blood, giving as a final of 197.  That was good enough to take out second place.  The winning team managed 270 in one night! A total of 1110 possums for the comp, and I think the school makes $5 per possum from the buyer, so $5k to the school from an outside source is an excellent result.  Credit again to the organisers and sponsors, most of which are local businesses.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Entered the Drury School possum hunt again this year with a 4 man team.  Possums were hard to find in any numbers.  I think when we tallied it up, we shot on approx. 6,000 acres of farm land (mainly dairy farms) over three nights and managed 202 possums.  A couple were not allowed due to gut shot or excessive blood, giving as a final of 197.  That was good enough to take out second place.  The winning team managed 270 in one night! A total of 1110 possums for the comp, and I think the school makes $5 per possum from the buyer, so $5k to the school from an outside source is an excellent result.  Credit again to the organisers and sponsors, most of which are local businesses.


Is trapping and poison or just shooting. If it's just shooting that's deeply impressive.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## hotbarrels

> Is trapping and poison or just shooting. If it's just shooting that's deeply impressive.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Shooting only.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Shooting only.


Damn son

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## hotbarrels

Here's the arse end of the new Polaris Ute with 37 possums in the tray and another 13 is a seed sack ……




And the numbers starting to accumulate on the back of the trailer …….

----------


## kukuwai

That is a GREAT idea for a school fundraiser !!

Where do i sign up for next year 

A team from NZ Hunting and Shooting??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Duckseason is over so I took "Bo" for a hunt on the lead,armed with the shotty.Spotted a hare in the headlamp but couldn't see what was behind so we carried on to a set of yards where a coon was seen.Bo was told to sit and didn't flinch when the gun went off. This little fella has only been behind the gun for a week.
Furry gold$$$

----------


## nightshooter

this sow has been making a mess at work for along time,final got her last night.my boss will be happy :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## quentin

An armed tramp looking for deer, ended up in some target practice on a magpie. Needless to say, a 143gn 6.5mm projectile makes short work of a magpie. At 250M it was a little more sporting than the normal backyard magpies.
My mate bemused by this waste of ammo, decided to video it. I'm still waiting for him to upload it.

----------


## Shearer

> this sow has been making a mess at work for along time,final got her last night.my boss will be happyAttachment 90497


Looks in good nick.

----------


## Dundee

Can't wait to see the vid @quentin

----------


## quentin

> Can't wait to see the vid @<u><a href="https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz/member.php?u=5056" target="_blank">quentin</a></u>


He sent it through. Digital zoom on his phone is not the best.

https://bit.ly/2lP7uY6

----------


## Dundee

Got a pigeon for Bo to help with training.

----------


## Angus_A

It's gonna have to be sighted in again after i get it shortened and threaded but i simply couldn't wait! took the new 10/22 out, sighted in, 20 something possums claimed and just shy of a kilo of fur in one night. Bloody happy, was amazed how accurate it was, wasn't sure what to expect.

----------


## veitnamcam

> It's gonna have to be sighted in again after i get it shortened and threaded but i simply couldn't wait! took the new 10/22 out, sighted in, 20 something possums claimed and just shy of a kilo of fur in one night. Bloody happy, was amazed how accurate it was, wasn't sure what to expect.


By crickey you have a bloody good possum block by the sound of it! not much 1080 ?

----------


## Angus_A

> By crickey you have a bloody good possum block by the sound of it! not much 1080 ?


Not that i know of, they ran a trapping program on it years ago but the numbers have bounced back. We've been shooting there every week for months and haven't made a dent. 
I think it's because the property backs onto an orchard, the kauri plantations seem to be a favourite of theirs too.

----------


## Dundee

Shit that was close!! Spotlighting the pines and a magpie drops one.

Next shot was  from me and it didn't miss.

----------


## kukuwai

8 Possums and 1 rabbit down last night, so that was pretty good for us. 

Also seen a few more that will have to wait to next time. Highlight was seeing two good size pigs 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## rossi.45

longest hit of the day for the .22 VarTarg . . good performance for a .222 class cartridge

----------


## viper

A great day in central, got up at 7am and grabbed a coffee , threw a few softbais and got a lovely little 3 lb Brown Trout , released.
Up onto the farm. 22 only , no heavy hitters.
The hills were moving, just one of those days and I ran out of ammo with 36 shot, big, big healthy rabbits.

i sat a worked a face, one of the rabbits ended up gut shot nd screaming so sat and watched .
Sure enough this tiger turned up but cunning as a shit house rat, I pulled total fluke shot, 80 mtrs running between the rocks and bair.............headshot.......couldn't do it again in another 1000 shots.
For scale that is a full length barrel Norinco with suppressor and the cat is just dumped on the ground and not stretched out.
A beast Tom, I am guessing but 15 to 20 kg of bad arse Moggy.

----------


## BeeMan

Way to go @viper. Nice shooting.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tiroatedson

> A great day in central, got up at 7am and grabbed a coffee , threw a few softbais and got a lovely little 3 lb Brown Trout , released.
> Up onto the farm. 22 only , no heavy hitters.
> The hills were moving, just one of those days and I ran out of ammo with 36 shot, big, big healthy rabbits.
> 
> i sat a worked a face, one of the rabbits ended up gut shot nd screaming so sat and watched .
> Sure enough this tiger turned up but cunning as a shit house rat, I pulled total fluke shot, 80 mtrs running between the rocks and bair.............headshot.......couldn't do it again in another 1000 shots.
> For scale that is a full length barrel Norinco with suppressor and the cat is just dumped on the ground and not stretched out.
> A beast Tom, I am guessing but 15 to 20 kg of bad arse Moggy.Attachment 91584Attachment 91585


Take the win..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I shot 3 of these noisey buggers today.Only two in the photo but I thought my young pup would of done a retrieve.More training needed.

----------


## Rushy

> I shot 3 of these noisey buggers today.Only two in the photo but I thought my young pup would of done a retrieve.More training needed.Attachment 91863


That is the best thing to do with fucking Plovers Dundee.

----------


## 6x47

> ..
> A beast Tom, I am guessing but 15 to 20 kg of bad arse Moggy.Attachment 91584Attachment 91585


Good shooting, great to nail those buggers.

As for weight, you're a tad optimistic. The biggest breed ( Maine Coon) generally only reaches 12kg.

----------


## kukuwai

> Good shooting, great to nail those buggers.
> 
> As for weight, you're a tad optimistic. The biggest breed ( Maine Coon) generally only reaches 12kg.


That maybe so but heres proof that some wild cats do indeed get bigger than 12kgs !!



This one didn't have the abundance of rabbits to feast on that viper's one did. So I'm picking its totally possible that it could have cracked the 15kg mark.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## erniec

> That is the best thing to do with fucking Plovers Dundee.


I remember when these were rare.
My uncle hatched out some when he working on a farm on the Crown Range.
Would've been in the 70s.
They are pretty neat for impressing the kids/grandchildren when they have hatched young.
If you don't take your eyes of the chicks can walk right up to them when they play doggo.
You can pick them up show them to the kids when you let them go the adults come back and pick them up.

----------


## viper

> Good shooting, great to nail those buggers.
> 
> As for weight, you're a tad optimistic. The biggest breed ( Maine Coon) generally only reaches 12kg.


Fuck off I was Optimistic, I picked it up and have a pretty good idea. Hate to point one glaring fault out....................... it's feral not some lap cat out of the cat breeders bible.
Shit changes in the wild mate.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Fuck off I was Optimistic, I picked it up and have a pretty good idea. Hate to point one glaring fault out....................... it's feral not some lap cat out of the cat breeders bible.
> Shit changes in the wild mate.


The Aussie's have some bloody amazing photos of huge feral cats

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## andyanimal31

14 lb. Or 6.5kg not 14kg.
I cant get over how big some of the feral cats have been that I have shot.
Best thing for them is a bullet!



> That maybe so but heres proof that some wild cats do indeed get bigger than 12kgs !!
> 
> 
> 
> This one didn't have the abundance of rabbits to feast on that viper's one did. So I'm picking its totally possible that it could have cracked the 15kg mark.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

@andyanimal31

Haha that old chestnut, no wonder all the fish i catch are so big. Can't even read my own scales 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## time out

Looks like a damn fine cat to me kukawai - no matter how heavy he was :36 7 5:

----------


## Flyblown

> The Aussie's have some bloody amazing photos of huge feral cats.





> The biggest breed ( Maine Coon) generally only reaches 12kg.


We got involved with feral cat control on the Nullarbor in WA in 2013/14. Was a real eye opener. Reports of super sized cats were frequent from the roadhouse at Cocklebiddy, cats seen at night chewing on the roadkill roos. There was a load of wild dogs as well, but a cat looks totally different to a dog when it runs.

The largest cat caught on the Plain in that program was 9.3kg, shot by one of the lads after it entered a trapping pen. It was full of small birds. The researchers took a photo of it on a timber board with a centimetre scale. 80cm nose to base of the tail rings a bell. Im travelling at the moment but when I get home Ill see if I can find the photo. Sorry Viper, really no offence meant mate but it was a shit load bigger than the one in your photo. The rifle stock gives a good scale. My two Staffords weigh 16kg (bitch) and 19kg (dog) and they are considerably bigger than that cat!

A large Maine Coon tom is way longer than the one in your photo... even then ones heavier than 10kg are rare, theyre more like 8-9kg, mature males, but there are some these days bred for size that are 12-13kg but this is abnormal.

Theres been a lot of chatter about the supersized cats in Aus but bugger all in the way of verified evidence. Theres a few photos that have made it into lots of different websites like the Aboriginal bloke with the big ginger cat, but nothing in the way of properly measured stats. Even the Gippsland Big Cat is dodgy and was never properly verified, but it was proven by DNA to be a feral cat and not something more exotic. The Parks & Wildlife people went through quite a bit of proper data with us, very very few of the cats they caught and measured fresh before decomposition weighed more than 7kg, like 1 or 2%. A 10kg cat is exceptional. The experts were of the opinion the 20kg feral cat is a complete myth. 15kg cats in tropical areas with abundant food are considered genetically highly unlikely, the ones in the photos are probably 10-12kg, maybe a little more.

A 15-20kg feral cat in NZ would be classified as a matter of global biological significance! Far out if I came across a 15kg feral cat in NZ Id call the AOS.

----------


## Dundee



----------


## veitnamcam

For you farmy types if you pick up a 20liter of drench or whatever that will be very close to 20kg, simarlly a 10 liter bucket of something (paint perhaps?) that will be close to 10kg.
Just to help those weight guesstimates  :Wink:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

If that cat weighs 15 kg then those rabbits in the photo are at least 12 kg half the size of a lamb, if that was the case the farmers would be happy to farm rabbits instead of sheep   :36 1 5: 

good yarn there @viper

----------


## Flyblown

Here’s a 200lb goat I shot yesterday...



Nah. Stop it. Sorry fellas. Anyway back to exterminating pesties, its been a shithouse day so far up in the Ruapehu dustrict but the sun’s just come out and tomorrow and Tuesday look like they might behave themselves, so it’ll be hard out on the goats, last chance before lambing. They’re lower now, little groups of them in 4s and 5s tucked away in the gullies. Got four yesterday with the trusty .243 on a shortish walk down the bottom of the spurs, if the weather still looks ok tomorrow night I’ll fly camp up on the bushline and lug my varmint contour Creedmoor 6.5 up the hill for a bit of longer range action. It’s a walk an unfit overweight middle aged bloke only wants to do once every now and then, with that 13½lb rifle and an overnighter pack. But its bloody worth the pain, the Creedmoor rifle and scope are really dialled in now and clean bowls goats from afar.

----------


## viper

Right that's it....WAR......I am now going to buy scales to carry with me........ Your guys fault , I got to explain now to the wife the scales are for weighing any big Pussy I score.
If it ends in divorce I am will be coming to stay. :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Right that's it....WAR......I am now going to buy scales to carry with me........ Your guys fault , I got to explain now to the wife the scales are for weighing any big Pussy I score.
> If it ends in divorce I am will be coming to stay.


Make sure you have them set on kilos if digital  :Wink:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## viper

To the doubters, the non believers and all those that fucked with my story...................shame on you fuckers..... 15 - 20 kg Pffffffffttt
This is a REAL picture  cause it was on the internet so it must be true.

Ohhhhh , check your scales are in Kilo's,........ohhhhh good yarn Viper................ohhhh your optimistic................ 

Check it and believe bitches.

----------


## Dundee

I just got the feral moggey posing with the big calibre :Grin:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Either that's a big bullet Dundee or one hell of a small pussy   :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

22mm

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I just got the feral moggey posing with the big calibre
> Attachment 91959Attachment 91960Attachment 91961Attachment 91962Attachment 91963Attachment 91964


Have you posted pictures of anything without tomato sauce on it before?

----------


## Gapped axe

why would any of you jokers  not let a little bit of Sttttttttretch truth ruin a good yarn

----------


## Dundee

One coon from the cliff top.

----------


## hotbarrels

> 22mm


"22mm" Pussy or bullet ….?

----------


## Dundee

> "22mm" Pussy or bullet ….?


Its a big bullet and the feral moggey is growing everyday.
22mm, mercator knife and .22

----------


## MSL

> Shit that's a big bullet! are you driving around the hills in an army tank Dundee?


Id say someone had a play on a lathe

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> why would any of you jokers  not let a little bit of Sttttttttretch truth ruin a good yarn


I guess stretching the truth an inch or 2 is acceptable but 1 or 2 km's is just a tad too far  :36 1 7:   Still it's good to read it all the same, at least someones getting out there doing it so good on you @viper

----------


## Flyblown

Lets play spot the dead goat in this picture, 1970s “Spot the Ball” style. You can draw circles around them and post it off for a crap prize if you like. Clue: there are four.



Lots of fun taking down the goaty pestulence. Took all day to find them and a helluva lot of up the hill, down the hill, up the damned hill, back down... again... and again.... but found them in the end. 

Soooo many deer around, not interested in deer this time round though, can’t even fit a loaf of bread in the freezer at the moment. They ain’t going anywhere...

After the first salvo, the rest of the mob popped out of the native at a tad over 500m, took two of them out at 530 and 540m with the Creedmoor, always satisfying especially with a bit of wind about.



Still some more to remove, will be after them tomorrow with the .243, a bit of closer-in action I think, now I know where they are.

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Got big doe in the trap I won in last years swamp comp,gotta be worth a box of beer.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Got big doe in the trap I won in last years swamp comp,gotta be worth a box of beer.
> Attachment 92197


Who is going to give you a box of beer for it?

----------


## 6x47

The box of beer would look more valuable than that "carefully maintained" rifle..  :Psmiley:

----------


## kukuwai

> Who is going to give you a box of beer for it?


$10 for the fluff
$5 for the carcuss from the pet food fellas

Shit VC thats $15 

Surely you must be able to get two boxes of waikato for that  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> $10 for the fluff
> $5 for the carcuss from the pet food fellas
> 
> Shit VC thats $15 
> 
> Surely you must be able to get two boxes of waikato for that  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ah....Maybe Im a bit out of touch....I used to get around 12-15 possums per kilo but only plucked basically the outside as the buyer didnt want any tail or belly hair at that time.

----------


## BeeMan

You would only get Waikato for that.  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

Basically Bush fur buyers pay $20 a green skin but I plucked the big bugger and are slowly fulling up a sack.$120kg now I must borrow @vipers scales cause I think mine are out. :Grin:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> The box of beer would look more valuable than that "carefully maintained" rifle..


You mean the 500 yard precision sniper special 22 LR (long range) super accurate??? I am sure Dundee will never part with it.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Dropped this heavy-duty buck roo with the .17 while cleaning up rabbits last night.

----------


## StrikerNZ

> I hope that wasn't a family member @StrikerNZ


Of the one in my profile pic? Second cousin, now removed.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Caught a rear breed of the feathered variety of the marsupial Australasian invasion today.

----------


## Kamel

Gday you mob, havent posted much for a couple of years, been busting a few crows lately trying to keep them off this years lambs.







Brno601 in 22-250ai 50gn zmax at 3800fps





Zastava 20-222 32gn max at 3950fps



Zastava 222 50gn max at 3390fps

Just a few, various ranges from under 100 yds to 380 odd, they give a very satisfying WOP

----------


## Sidelock

Been tossing out skins and entrails from rabbits for a couple days and the bait station is now self sufficient curtesy of my 223 ackley mounted on the deck ~150 yards away. Vmax 53s spreading some white love on the hill.

----------


## StrikerNZ

~35m with .17HMR and Thermal scope. Probably prouder of this than I should be..

----------


## kukuwai

Had this mollie show up today. 
Bit tricky when armed with only a hammer !
Lucky there were some big long & heavy sticks close by 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Steelisreal

Went out for a wander on Sunday and knocked over a wallaby. Took a friend who is from the UK out on his first wallaby hunt. He gave one a couple of sporting warning shots from the 223 before it decided to vacate. He was then kind enough to spot another roo hanging about under a tree despite the warning shots. Thanks to the suppressor this wallaby hung about long enough for me to connect. It was a fair ways off so I was very chuffed to connect.

Big thanks to @gadgetman for the use of some gear and to @mickyduck for the great advice. The bastard hill hasn't got any smaller but I think my fitness has improved  :Have A Nice Day: 

Already looking forward to a return trip with my own rifle!

----------


## Feather or Shoot

Had a bloody good Monday afternoon after having no work after mid morning. 11 shot, ten collected. 
Trying for headshots after not really using a rifle in over a year isn't a good idea. Got some cracking good shots, but too many rabbits survived that day. 

Hawk helped itself to one of my rabbits. Paunched, skinned, diced and salted, this lot is destined to be stoat bait for tunnel traps at the local kiwi reserve. 

22-250 pushing 55gr vmax's in the mid 3600 fps range. Had the strangest shot too, headshot a rabbit broadside and only got one eye. Had to follow it up with another round! Usually if I hit'em they explode! 

Sent from my WAS-LX2 using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

Mrs MB said she wanted us to spend more time together. I said come hunting with me then and she said yes! We didn't have much time, so we went out to get a turkey and that's what we did.

----------


## rossi.45

> Usually if I hit'em they explode! [/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX2 using Tapatalk


on the subject of Rabbits hit by fast stepping bullets  @Feather or Shoot . . . while not as explosive as the 22/250 in your pic,  with the .204R i have often seen the skins splitting down along the back bone with no exit wound. i suspect the outer skin can not stretch enough as the body expands from the violent expansion of the bulet.

----------


## Dundee

Another to add to the stories of long distance and scales. :Wink: 
This big bugger was shot from the track.


Got it home hung up on the line and weighed it.

3.38kg is 7.46lbs

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> on the subject of Rabbits hit by fast stepping bullets  @Feather or Shoot . . . while not as explosive as the 22/250 in your pic,  with the .204R i have often seen the skins splitting down along the back bone with no exit wound. i suspect the outer skin can not stretch enough as the body expands from the violent expansion of the bulet.
> 
> Attachment 92705


Hydraulic shock. The quick rounds are awesome for it. That 204 Ruger is on my possible re barrel list. 

Sent from my WAS-LX2 using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

Yumyum jugged hare. Good size alright @Dundee.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee



----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Another to add to the stories of long distance and scales.
> This big bugger was shot from the track.
> Attachment 92706
> Attachment 92707
> Got it home hung up on the line and weighed it.
> Attachment 92708Attachment 92709Attachment 92710
> 3.38kg is 7.46lbs


Good honest weight there Dundee

----------


## Dundee

Last night I raided the pantry while the Mrs wasn't looking.

Shifted traps to a pine block near the river.

----------


## Dundee

Got a big arse ginger mick tonight.With the trusty .22 sniper rifle

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

That riffle just keeps getting better with every shot Dundee   :Thumbsup:

----------


## StrikerNZ

Another hefty roo from last night. Mate tweaked the trigger on his wee ruger for a significant improvement. A very well sorted package now, performing very nicely.

----------


## Rushy

> Another hefty roo from last night. Mate tweaked the trigger on his wee ruger for a significant improvement. A very well sorted package now, performing very nicely.
> 
> Attachment 92852


Damn the rats are big down your way.

----------


## Angus_A

Pretty decent night of possum shooting last night and also got to try out my new scope. 12 possums, a feral cat and a hare which we unfortunately couldn't recover. Saw quite a few rabbits actually so looks like they've returned to the area. Bad for the farmer but good for me because i love rabbit  :Thumbsup:  got 12 possums in all, probably could have gotten a lot more but we were just cruising it.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

We went for a walk up a local hill this arvo trying to get an improvement in fitness levels  :Oh Noes: 

Bumped into a few of these tasty  morsels  :Have A Nice Day: 



My partner shot three doubling her tally  :Cool: 

Might have to go for a few more walks up hills  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Flyblown

What do you shoot the goats with @kiwigreg?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> What do you shoot the goats with @kiwigreg?


7-08 Tikka with 120 BTs at 2950 fps, nope I'm not from Auckland, but my partner originally was  :Grin:

----------


## Flyblown

> 7-08 Tikka with 120 BTs at 2950 fps, nope I'm not from Auckland, but my partner originally was


That’ll do nicely.

As for the Auckland bit, remember I’m thick as pigshit and haven’t got a friggin clue what you’re on about. 

Maybe google will enlighten me... 5 mins later, nope. Ask the wife. Wife, any idea what this means? Nope, she continues ignoring me, shakes head. Ask the dog. Dog doesn’t answer. I remain in the dark.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> That’ll do nicely.
> 
> As for the Auckland bit, remember I’m thick as pigshit and haven’t got a friggin clue what you’re on about. 
> 
> Maybe google will enlighten me... 5 mins later, nope. Ask the wife. Wife, any idea what this means? Nope, she continues ignoring me, shakes head. Ask the dog. Dog doesn’t answer. I remain in the dark.


LOL Forum inside Joke,  Auckland Calibre/cartridge = 7-08 Tikka & Lattes  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Flyblown

Ah I see! An inside joke created by the 270 gang no doubt. Those that like a shit load more powder, noise, recoil, iffy accuracy and general fuss and bother to do the exact same job as the 7mm08. I know the ones!

----------


## viper

New Savage A22 up and running and proving another option to Ruger and Marlin. Time will tell if it's as reliable and durable as the other two but it accurate.  47 shot yesterday.

----------


## Flyblown

@viper, were all 47 shot with the new Savage? Would be very interesting if you could maybe let us know a bit more about what you like / don’t like about this rifle.

----------


## viper

@Flyblown , yep all 47 shot with the Savage. I will do a write up on the rifle in 4 - 6 months time after a spring / summer of hard use. Initial thoughts are positive overall but it will be interesting to see how it performs long term.

----------


## Dundee

I shot another magpie today with the old trusty .22lr stirling.And nah it wasn't a fluke cause I was shooting at it and the wife witnessed the shot.
4x32 scope...no wind. :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> I shot another magpie today with the old trusty .22lr stirling.And nah it wasn't a fluke cause I was shooting at it and the wife witnessed the shot.
> 4x32 scope...no wind.
> Attachment 92944


You always tell a good yarn mate 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> You always tell a good yarn mate 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Go check your sheep :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Flyblown

@Dundee, back in 2006, in front of my father, I shot a magpie flying full tilt right out of the sky with a 10/22. But that was a fluke. And I don’t have a picture. Just someone else who tells anyone who cares to listen that his son is a better shot than Matthew Quigley. Which isn’t true and is really annoying...

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> @Dundee, back in 2006, in front of my father, I shot a magpie flying full tilt right out of the sky with a 10/22. But that was a fluke. And I don’t have a picture. Just someone else who tells anyone who cares to listen that his son is a better shot than Matthew Quigley. Which isn’t true and is really annoying...


I hope it was a one shot kill through the head   :36 1 18:

----------


## Dundee

Yes @Flyblown my trusty .22 has dropped a few birds  from skywards but unfortunately it doesn't count unless you have a witness.I can remember dropping a mallard drake with my brother as we crossed our bridge on the road. He was shocked and I said well it wasn't a fluke I was aiming at it.....lol

----------


## Dundee

The new lure mix is working well.

----------


## gonetropo

no photo but. a hare at a shade under 1km with a 7mmRM
not sure where i hit it, it vaporized

----------


## gonetropo

> The new lure mix is working well.Attachment 92962


dammit dundee. send me that stock and i will sort it out !

----------


## Andrew11

This little fella popped his head up at the wrong time. A Nice Sunday avo walk. CZ455 Varmint 17hmr

----------


## Gibo

> dammit dundee. send me that stock and i will sort it out !


 :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Maca49

> dammit dundee. send me that stock and i will sort it out !


The glare would stuff his accuracy, I cant even see how he is high enough to see a magpie at 139 metres :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> no photo but. a hare at a shade under 1km with a Dundee .22LR
> not sure where i hit it, it vaporized


 :Grin:

----------


## tiroatedson

> dammit dundee. send me that stock and i will sort it out !


That stock is all character...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## FatLabrador

The look of Dundee's stock is something you can't buy, it has to be earned

----------


## Dundee

Its done the hard yards that rifle :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

My pup picked this up from 139 yards :Wtfsmilie:  :Wink:

----------


## Angus_A

15 possums and 4 cats tonight, not too bad for a couple hours. 

Sent from my VFD 610 using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

Are they coming up in the spotlight the cats or do they'd one snooping around cos of the dead possum's?

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Angus_A

> Are they coming up in the spotlight the cats or do they'd one snooping around cos of the dead possum's?
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Spotlight, found 3 within 100 meters of eachother in a wooded area and another one just sitting there in a paddock. They light up like a Christmas tree. 

Sent from my VFD 610 using Tapatalk

----------


## chopsuey

Took this hare from balcony with cz455 17hmr and Mactoch M24 sitting on top after a late dinner. Had to range it the next day. 1 less to damage the crops.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Another on the pines.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Took this hare from balcony with cz455 17hmr and Mactoch M24 sitting on top after a late dinner. Had to range it the next day. 1 less to damage the crops.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Did good to spot it from that far. Binoculars I suppose?

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## chopsuey

> Did good to spot it from that far. Binoculars I suppose?
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Haha yea. First all i could see was a set of eyes.. scanning the paddock with the Maxtoch...looked too far away to bother getting the rifle out. So had dinner, had another scan and he had moved a little closer then awkwardly trying to line up the light with my spotting scope on the edge of the balcony to identify! Still hesitant to get rifle as it was quite hazey (pollen or dust particles in the air) thought what have i got to loose..adjusted 14 clicks south thinking was approx 180m and crack went the Hmr. Couldnt believe i hit it. Maybe a lucky shot by me,  but i know how accurate the Hmr is!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kamel

Couple of foxes and feral cat from last nights spotlight session, culled 35 Roos as well







Good night

----------


## Dundee

Went up the track tonight just before sun down,nicely shot with the .22.

Quick scroll across the gully for the pick up,Ruahines Ranges top of the pic.

Hanging up now.Another for the pot.

----------


## mrs dundee

Yay more meat for the freezer.

----------


## Dundee

> Couple of foxes and feral cat from last nights spotlight session, culled 35 Roos as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night


Did you weigh the cat looks huge?

----------


## Russian 22.

How do you gauge the drop and range by eye when my high velocity 22 ammo drops 6-7 inches at one hundred metres and I can barely see the target when I hold over.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> How do you gauge the drop and range by eye when my high velocity 22 ammo drops 6-7 inches at one hundred metres and I can barely see the target when I hold over.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


The rifle i use is sighted in at 50yrd according to my trusty range finder @Russian 22 .I only have a 4x32 scope on it and after hammering a bucket of bullets through the rifle annualy I get to know the hold over. Depending on the angle if its just over 100 I aim an inch above target if I think its any further I use the top t on the cross hair of the scope not the x in the middle which would be close to 6inch hold over.Any hit between 1 to 6 inches will kill maggies and hares.

----------


## Dundee

Sorry @Russian 22. wrong tag.

----------


## Russian 22.

> The rifle i use is sighted in at 50yrd according to my trusty range finder @Russian 22 .I only have a 4x32 scope on it and after hammering a bucket of bullets through the rifle annualy I get to know the hold over. Depending on the angle if its just over 100 I aim an inch above target if I think its any further I use the top t on the cross hair of the scope not the x in the middle which would be close to 6inch hold over.Any hit between 1 to 6 inches will kill maggies and hares.


Ok. I have a 4x32 on mine too. Except mine is sighted in at 25m.

I see. Makes sense. might try the 50 metre zero if I find a place to shoot rabbit's.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kamel

Dundee, he sure was a big bugger, just a tad over 5kg on the old fishing scales, the foxes were a bit lighter.

----------


## Dundee

Coming back from the river tonight I sighted a hare with the quad headlights,not long distance but told my dog sitting behind me to stay.And fired the good old trusty .22lr rifle 50 metres into the dim light that the quad shone onto the target. Then we went and got another head shot for the pot.

Cleaned up the last nights and tonights kills for the pot.

----------


## BeeMan

You are a dab hand on those hairy legs @Dundee. Good going.

----------


## Dundee

Selling the possum fluff tomorrow,not heaps but a few beersies.

----------


## Dundee

$64 for that lot.

----------


## chopsuey

How many did you have to pluck?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> How many did you have to pluck?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Think there was only 9 and not the greatest pelts.

----------


## Dundee

"Bo" retrieved his first "electric chicken" spur winged plover.Batards of birds that attack small birds and livestock with those spurs on the wing.

----------


## Rushy

The only good Plover is a dead Plover.

----------


## Kamel

> "Bo" retrieved his first "electric chicken" spur winged plover.Batards of birds that attack small birds and livestock with those spurs on the wing.
> Attachment 93776Attachment 93777Attachment 93778





Are they another one of the presents we gave you buggers ?? If we shot one over here, there would be no end to the hell they would cause you.

----------


## Dundee

Bo first retreive on a hare.Shot from where pic was taken.

Sent Bo out after the shot was fired.

He found it.

And brought it across the gully.

Delivered to my hand. This dog is bloody awesome!!

----------


## tiroatedson

> "Bo" retrieved his first "electric chicken" spur winged plover.Batards of birds that attack small birds and livestock with those spurs on the wing.
> Attachment 93776Attachment 93777Attachment 93778


Definitely shoot more plovers than magpies..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hotbarrels

Wild cat that's been prowling around the house.
.177 pellet at just on 1,000fps fix that!

----------


## MB

Nice looking pussy.

----------


## Sparrow

By the look of the shot placement he was looking at you  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> A great day in central, got up at 7am and grabbed a coffee , threw a few softbais and got a lovely little 3 lb Brown Trout , released.
> Up onto the farm. 22 only , no heavy hitters.
> The hills were moving, just one of those days and I ran out of ammo with 36 shot, big, big healthy rabbits.
> 
> i sat a worked a face, one of the rabbits ended up gut shot nd screaming so sat and watched .
> Sure enough this tiger turned up but cunning as a shit house rat, I pulled total fluke shot, 80 mtrs running between the rocks and bair.............headshot.......couldn't do it again in another 1000 shots.
> For scale that is a full length barrel Norinco with suppressor and the cat is just dumped on the ground and not stretched out.
> A beast Tom, I am guessing but 15 to 20 kg of bad arse Moggy.Attachment 91584Attachment 91585


I'm about to go whitebaiting and I could do with a set of those scales that you weighed that cat with to weigh my catch, can you please tell me where I can get a set? 

Kind regards   :Mouse:

----------


## Dundee

> Are they another one of the presents we gave you buggers ?? If we shot one over here, there would be no end to the hell they would cause you.


They not bad covered in watties with roast spuds. Ya can't get rid of the barb...nasty fuckers

----------


## Dundee

Second hare Bo retrieved today but my shot placement was a bit off.Hare ended up in the creek but Bo sorted it and brought it back to me.More meat on the line to sort tomorrow.

----------


## Kamel

Great action shots of the dog Dundee, keep it up mate.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Another big day for Bo and the trusty .22 LR rifle .Three hares and a magpie retrieved to the hand.Put a few more legs in the freezer.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I'm not sure if it's the riffle, the shooter or a combination of both but there is some might fine shooting going on there @Dundee

----------


## viper

> I'm about to go whitebaiting and I could do with a set of those scales that you weighed that cat with to weigh my catch, can you please tell me where I can get a set? 
> 
> Kind regards


Sorry mate, I have only just seen another one of your epic posts, the forums truly lucky to have you on board. :36 1 5:  Where did i get the scales ? From the Scale shop of course.
Good luck with the whitebaiting as well,  fillet and gutt them quickly now , don't want to miss your rapier wit and informative posts for to long.

----------


## Flyblown

Ooops, I’m just going to quickly unlike 7mm’s scales post.... can you do that?

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Ooops, I’m just going to quickly unlike 7mm’s scales post.... can you do that?


Ha ha don't be a pussy now   :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Sorry mate, I have only just seen another one of your epic posts, the forums truly lucky to have you on board. Where did i get the scales ? From the Scale shop of course.
> Good luck with the whitebaiting as well,  fillet and gutt them quickly now , don't want to miss your rapier wit and informative posts for to long.


Hey it's all about having a bit of fun ah. I'm pretty sure you have a sense of humour   :Wink:

----------


## Flyblown

@Dundee would you be willing to share your favourite hare recipe, maybe post something on the Dinner thread? 

I've tried, not very successfully. Keen to give it another go and not just end up giving it to the dog.

----------


## dannyb

> @Dundee would you be willing to share your favourite hare recipe, maybe post something on the Dinner thread? 
> 
> I've tried, not very successfully. Keen to give it another go and not just end up giving it to the dog.


 @Flyblown I have found it makes a great pie filling I cook it in the slow cooker, cube the meat up, add celery, potatoes, parsnip, red wine, bacon, a bit of stock, salt and pepper to taste then let it cook for 8 hours plus makes for very yummy pies

----------


## Rushy

> @Dundee would you be willing to share your favourite hare recipe, maybe post something on the Dinner thread? 
> 
> I've tried, not very successfully. Keen to give it another go and not just end up giving it to the dog.


Dundee wouldn't know how to cook hot water soup.  It is Mrs Dundee you should be asking.

----------


## Dundee

I'll get the Mrs to write something up Flyblown.

----------


## Dundee

One pigeon for Bo today.

----------


## mrs dundee

Hi Flyblown, I just cook the hare legs IN crockpot,slow cook it, add a little bit of water, sprinkle Tuscan, a sprinkle of garlic and herb,.
I

----------


## Dundee

I just got banned from another sight after I gave the government and regional councils shit for posioning in a trapable area.I relocated my traps to another area in the district but the council had beat me too it.Farken tossers!

----------


## Gapped axe

> Dundee wouldn't know how to cook hot water soup.  It is Mrs Dundee you should be asking.


Hot water soup, fucking gold Rushy

----------


## chopsuey

Finally got to have a play. Quite happy with the Nitesite setup on the HMR. 3 from 3!All short range nothing over 60m tonight. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Should make good chopsuey that lot   :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> I just got banned from another sight after I gave the government and regional councils shit for posioning in a trapable area.I relocated my traps to another area in the district but the council had beat me too it.Farken tossers!
> 
> Attachment 94064Attachment 94065


Apart from obviously a tree with a white line on it what exactly are we looking at there Dundee and what had the council done?
The council are trapping it?

----------


## Sparrow

Cyanide cup up above the line?, shame good luck finding somewhere .

----------


## veitnamcam

Well just to play devils advocate if access was available you should have already been trapping it then you wouldn't have to pay the council to do so?
Currently we are paying to have deer and pigs and goats exterminated and left to rot in areas we(the public) have not been alowed to hunt in case we left anything to rot :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dundee

The councils are baiting bait stations again,bugger all coons left to trap in our district. It took me close to two weeks to get 9. Oh well theres still plenty of hares around.

----------


## Dundee

Shot a magpie just below the pines sent Bo up for the retrieve.

Pick up

And return

He came down the hill that fast to deliver the magpie shutter on camera was to slow.

This Dog is Awesome!! :Yuush:

----------


## kiwijames

LOL the wife told me today she got swooped on by a magpie three times while riding her bike. It pecked her helmet twice and grabbed her jersey the third time. 4th time wasn't so good for the magpie as she was riding along with the dog. Ol magpie got too cocky, flew too low and a well timed jump from the hound had itself firmly in his mouth. A quick shake of the neck and good bye magpie problem.

----------


## Dundee

Lined up another with my trusty .22 rifle and Bo was sitting beside ready for the retreive.....
Oh well another day tomorrow he bumped me as I was taking the shot :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dundee

Would of been another great shot but I blame the dog. :Grin:

----------


## scottrods

Ferret. About 20m freestanding with the 223 at night.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Would of been another great shot but I blame the dog.
> Attachment 94378


I can't believe you missed Dundee, I suppose a first for everything. I see there is a tread on riffle cleaning, it would be good to get your input as you look like you have such a well maintained riffle   :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> I can't believe you missed Dundee, I suppose a first for everything. I see there is a tread on riffle cleaning, it would be good to get your input as you look like you have such a well maintained riffle


Nothing wrong with my conditioned rifle,more training for the dog. :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Took Bo on another mission.

Jackpot

Heading to the fence

And hand over

----------


## Feather or Shoot

First moggy. Had it lined up, text the owner, received confirmation of pest status. Sent it a v max.

Also retrieved 8 rabbits. Shot more but they holed. 

Sent from my WAS-LX2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pommy

Three wallabies with @Steelisreal.



Redeemed myself from the previous outing.

----------


## Rushy

Did you take the wheels?

----------


## Pommy

> Did you take the wheels?


Yeah. They're in the freezer  :Grin:

----------


## Steelisreal

@PommyMcPomFace - I'm surprised you didn't mention the mixed display of shooting skills?

My first miss was piss poor technique. Gotta work on getting those shots away quicker when they might hop away.... Next two misses we'll put down to the 'experimental' load. But the good news is that I redeemed myself by pulling off a nice shot from on high!

We were parked up on the rocky bit way up there playing at snipers

----------


## gadgetman

> @PommyMcPomFace - I'm surprised you didn't mention the mixed display of shooting skills?
> 
> My first miss was piss poor technique. Gotta work on getting those shots away quicker when they might hop away.... Next two misses we'll put down to the 'experimental' load. But the good news is that I redeemed myself by pulling off a nice shot from on high!Attachment 95024
> 
> We were parked up on the rocky bit way up there playing at snipers


Give them a whistle when they take off, they'll often pause for a look. Always worth a nudge Nige.

----------


## Paddy79



----------


## Paddy79



----------


## Dundee

> @PommyMcPomFace - I'm surprised you didn't mention the mixed display of shooting skills?
> 
> My first miss was piss poor technique. Gotta work on getting those shots away quicker when they might hop away.... Next two misses we'll put down to the 'experimental' load. But the good news is that I redeemed myself by pulling off a nice shot from on high!Attachment 95024
> 
> We were parked up on the rocky bit way up there playing at snipers


Looks like the "Hunter Hills" ?

----------


## Shootm

Tonight’s efforts. 
Out with my daughter and the dog.

----------


## Dundee

Didn't see it honestly :ORLY:

----------


## rossi.45

bit of a contrast  . . . started the day with the old school .222 sako with 6 power khales on top



later ran the Quad with 4-16 Steiner thru its paces out to 200yrds  . . . its that time of year again when the Rabbit population is going to explode down here so its time for the rimfires most of the time

----------


## veitnamcam

> bit of a contrast  . . . started the day with the old school .222 sako with 6 power khales on top
> 
> Attachment 95708
> 
> later ran the Quad thru its paces  . . . its that time of year again when the Rabbit population is going to explode down here so its time for the rimfires mostly
> 
> Attachment 95709


I never get tired of seeing that Quad. :36 1 8:

----------


## Blisters



----------


## Mathias

115 goats. Taken with a variety of rounds, 6.5 Grendel, 260Imp, 6x45 & 223. All killed 'em dead  :Wink:  Sorry guys I didn't take any snaps of the dead creatures, they all had pretty much the same pose, just some with bigger holes  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## suthy

Here's a couple snaps from recently, been pretty busy :Grin:  I've been trying to give most of the toys a run...

----------


## chopsuey

Was gifted this stirling 20p, thought i better try it out. Shoots straight for an old banger but jammed up a couple times, lucky for me, ol rodger was patient...

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Was gifted this stirling 20p, thought i better try it out. Shoots straight for an old banger but jammed up a couple times, lucky for me, ol rodger was patient...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


They are a good 22! It may just need the mag springs stretched or a proper clean out. Be warned though they are not that much fun to strip.

----------


## erniec

I had one years ago didn't fill the mag completely left it one short appeared to help.

----------


## rossi.45

excellent day out with the Quad setup for supers with Boyds stock & 3.5-10 mildot

----------


## Sidelock

> Didn't see it honestly
> Attachment 95543


What is that?

----------


## MSL

> What is that?


Plover eggs

----------


## Dundee

> Was gifted this stirling 20p, thought i better try it out. Shoots straight for an old banger but jammed up a couple times, lucky for me, ol rodger was patient...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Stirling 14p never fails.

----------


## Dundee

> What is that?


Scrambled eggs.

----------


## BeeMan

Some 260 fodder.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kukuwai

> Some 260 fodder. Attachment 96024


You must be a little ways from home 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

These are on my doorstep @kukuwai

----------


## kukuwai

> These are on my doorstep @kukuwai


Well bloody hell i never knew that! 

I did see that one turned up dead in a wellington gutter the other day. 

Figured it might have had a car ride to get there tho 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

The 260 might have a wee bit to much oomph for those critters but dead is dead. Certainly wasn't going to walk away.

----------


## Kamel

Couple of rabbits and crows from last weekend, all with 20/222, last is one of the blokes I was camping with and the only hare seen shot with his 260 Tikka











Dunno what he was doing with the sheep, but.........kinda figured you fellas would know.

----------


## Mintie

Stuck these pics from my walk last night on the air rifle thread but I don't think it gets as many views as this one so ill double up. Rabbits were all shot between 30 - 90m and the Plover head shot was at about 80m  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

The air riffles have certainly got more power than they use to, well done (good shooting)  :36 1 11:

----------


## chopsuey

> They are a good 22! It may just need the mag springs stretched or a proper clean out. Be warned though they are not that much fun to strip.


Hopefully get more time to sort it out!thanks for the tip!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## chopsuey

Last night streched the legs on cz455 17hmr for my PB 223meters. Missed the first time at 247m.
Plenty of hares and rabbits about.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

Borrowed mates Stoeger air rifle to deal to an destructive roof invasion 1 down hopefully many more to follow.

----------


## tiroatedson

> Stuck these pics from my walk last night on the air rifle thread but I don't think it gets as many views as this one so ill double up. Rabbits were all shot between 30 - 90m and the Plover head shot was at about 80m  
> 
> Attachment 96282
> 
> Attachment 96283
> 
> Attachment 96284
> 
> Attachment 96285
> ...


Whats the black and silver air rifle Mintie ? Looks the goods..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mintie

> What’s the black and silver air rifle ‘Mintie’ ? Looks the goods..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a custom build by @Wingman Its a 30cal pcp running 44gr pellets at about 670 fps. Only 13 shots on a fill but it's a very handy gun to walk around with  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Been Upto

Blooded my jw15 tonight with this possum! Stoked as! Chur brothers

----------


## FatLabrador

Picked up my first 22lr couple days ago for $350 second hand. It's made in Brazil by CBC and it's alot nicer and bit more accurate than the old man's 10/22. The trigger is great just about exactly like my howa trigger. Took  the vortex diamond back 3-9-40 off the 308 and put it on the new 22. Seems to like CCI minimags groups one inch at 50 meters. CCI subs not grouping to flash so will have to find what brand of subs it likes. So was shooting paper next to the house and went to reload the mag and two magpies turn up  :Grin:   sooo I ranged them and they were at 77 meters two shots two dead birds :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Mate from Virginia USA sent me this pic of his squirrel hunt with the .22lr.They stew them or deep frie them.

----------


## dannyb

At least one of those is probably no good for stewing or frying, guess which one  :Sick:

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks to be a lot of damage for 22lr????

----------


## Kamel

Poor little squirlies.  :Grin:

----------


## csmiffy

> im thinking an air rifle might be better not a lot of eating on them squirrels before the damage from the 22.


I remember back when I got hold of the American magazines a lot more. 
In the day of the black-powder rifles for squirrels, they would be super accurate, way smaller calibre than usual (maybe 32?) and one of the tricks was to aim low and hit the branch they were on and the bark would smack the squirrel. 
If it didn't kill it, you could finish it off with minimal meat damage. Can anyone corroborate this? Been a while, I might have mixed the memories up.

----------


## Sideshow

You would be surprised how big those little tree rats get! 
Absolutely hate them here in the UK! Rather have the native Red squirrels. The grey was induced and brought with it a poxs that has been killing off the red. Also the Grey is a lot more aggressive. Eats birds eggs and ya finger if your dumb enough to tease it in Hyde park......Umm year that would be me. He got a punch in the snout for his troubles I got a saw finger and then a smack on the ear for mine. (Wife thought I deserved it :Wtfsmilie:  :XD: ) The kid standing next to us wasn't sure weather to laugh our cry...I felt the same :Thumbsup:

----------


## Flyblown

> You would be surprised how big those little tree rats get! Absolutely hate them here in the UK! Rather have the native Red squirrels....


I grew up shooting grey squirrels (and rabbits). For a young 'un in the early 80s I earned a great deal of very useful pocket money shooting squirrels with a 410 and a .22 Hornet (both illegal, I wasn't old enough but no one seemed to mind. Don't tell my kids that). I had permissions in West Sussex that I would cycle to with my guns in a guitar case. The best was a vineyard at West Chiltington where I was paid a small fortune to me at least, for squirrels. They were detested pests. 

The last few days we've been picking off bunnies out of the kitchen window with the .223, they're showing themselves nicely now, early this year with the good spring.

----------


## NZ32

Good Sunday goat shoot, final count of about 60. Quite a few running around at the moment.

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> Good Sunday goat shoot, final count of about 60. Quite a few running around at the moment.
> 
> Attachment 96931


What'd you do with them? 

Sent from my WAS-LX2 using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> What'd you do with them? 
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX2 using Tapatalk


please tell me you took the back wheels and straps off some of them ?
yum

----------


## NZ32

> What'd you do with them? 
> 
> Sent from my WAS-LX2 using Tapatalk


Few sets of back wheels, quite a few Billy's so not much to choose from when they were close to the truck. 

Get about 50 a fortnight when a few of us go out for a morning shoot so don't take much off them these days. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## john m

I went for a quick look for a rabbit or hare before  dinner.This is the oldest rifle I've shot a hare with.

----------


## Feather or Shoot

> Few sets of back wheels, quite a few Billy's so not much to choose from when they were close to the truck. 
> 
> Get about 50 a fortnight when a few of us go out for a morning shoot so don't take much off them these days. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You could line up a pet food processor. They're after goats. Your could make a bit of money from it.
Call them first though. I got told they have to know that some are coming in and you need to put ice bottles in their gut cavity. Heart and lungs left in. 

Sent from my WAS-LX2 using Tapatalk

----------


## akaroa1

> I went for a quick look for a rabbit or hare before  dinner.This is the oldest rifle I've shot a hare with.
> Attachment 96954


 @john m that is a very tidy Stevens Favorite !!! Original or refinished ?

I have been laying into the hare's with my muzzleloader as practice for chasing a deer soon.
Got this one 2 evenings ago and three this evening with 3 shots.

----------


## tiroatedson

My oldest rifle...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> @john m that is a very tidy Stevens Favorite !!! Original or refinished ?
> 
> I have been laying into the hare's with my muzzleloader as practice for chasing a deer soon.
> Got this one 2 evenings ago and three this evening with 3 shots.
> Attachment 96955


Muzzleloaders have always interested me but I have never even held one let alone fired one......what sort of range can you realistically 95% hit a rabbit in the front half at?

----------


## john m

I am not sure if original perhaps someone can tell by these photos.

----------


## Marty Henry

Im sure rabbits would be queuing up to be shot by that.

----------


## akaroa1

> Muzzleloaders have always interested me but I have never even held one let alone fired one......what sort of range can you realistically 95% hit a rabbit in the front half at?


I'm using a ghost ring rear and globe front sight so not really what you would call precision. 
I could use one of my smaller globe insert discs and have finer accuracy. 
It's pretty well set up for bigger game.
But out to 50m I'm running about 50% hits and inside 30m i get most things if they are stationary. 
My longest hit was 88m on a hare with a good rest.
I run it on scrap lead 320 grains @ 1350 fps with genuine black powder so you don't see much of what happens in the target zone.

----------


## Marty Henry

You should always shoot with an observer out to one side.

----------


## akaroa1

> You should always shoot with an observer out to one side.


That would be my dog then.
But she thinks every time the gun goes off there will be something yummy

----------


## Ernie

15 Bunnies last night, including the first shot after zeroing with the Creedmoor, but only at 172 yds. Also first ever time getting 2 with one shot at 120 yds with the 223 :Thumbsup: . Never anybody there to witness it or get it filmed though :Pissed Off:

----------


## Flyblown

> You could line up a pet food processor. They're after goats. Your could make a bit of money from it.
> Call them first though. I got told they have to know that some are coming in and you need to put ice bottles in their gut cavity. Heart and lungs left in.


I looked into this. The conditions were too onerous. Our local pet food people struggle to make a profit probably or at least partly because they are held to too stringent carcass controls. (Im assuming its imposed upon them by the authorities.) At the end of the day, once weve recovered all the goats (a lot shot well past 400m, too steep, too hard), additional fuel for the bikes, ute, ammo costs, additional time buggering around trying to keep everything cool, arrival of the blowies, etc etc, it wasnt worth the hassle. Getting it to the processor in a timely manner was the biggest problem. 

So with goats I take what I need for my dogs, and for a couple of old blokes dogs that live nearby... I mince goat and venison scraps and cook it through, mix it with quality dog pellets and man are those dogs in good condition. The occasional young nanny is butchered for Jamaican got curry, very fussy about the condition of the animal though.

----------


## Marty Henry

Looked at that here too, $1 per kg, head or neck shot only, gutted,hocked and deheaded pluck in no blowies, local kids were initally keen, not so much after 2 missions and $300 between 6.  Its a pitty cause there a heap of them in the forestry. Keeps my dogs fed and also us with the good ones.

----------


## dannyb

9 hares 2 bunnies 2 feral moggys and 2 pidgeons
Not bad going between 2 Shooters, me on the 12g Winchester 1400 and my mate on the brno .22
 @oxfarmer very happy with the shotty she shoots and cycles great

----------


## rossi.45

took down the first dozen hits today . . . Winchester PowerPoints using the mildots on 10X

----------


## kukuwai

> took down the first dozen hits today . . .
> Attachment 97563


Good stuff .45  what's the rifle you got there? Bloody nice looking!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## rossi.45

> Good stuff .45  what's the rifle you got there? Bloody nice looking!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


cheers  @kukuwai  . . . its a Sako Quad in a Boyds stock with aftermarket alloy triggerguard, weaver-rail, 3.5-10 Leupold in Burris Zrings with inserts, GunWorks suppressor . . . its a keeper

longest hit today was 192 yards.

also have a .17hmr barrel for it  . . .  R.

----------


## Paddy79

Who needs a gun when you have a ute to bowl em over

----------


## GWH

Helped out a local grower yesterday arvo with a bit of pest control,  CZ452 22lr with CCI 40gr HP subs. Longest shot just on 100 yards.



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

> I looked into this. The conditions were too onerous. Our local pet food people struggle to make a profit probably or at least partly because they are held to too stringent carcass controls. (Im assuming its imposed upon them by the authorities.) At the end of the day, once weve recovered all the goats (a lot shot well past 400m, too steep, too hard), additional fuel for the bikes, ute, ammo costs, additional time buggering around trying to keep everything cool, arrival of the blowies, etc etc, it wasnt worth the hassle. Getting it to the processor in a timely manner was the biggest problem. 
> 
> So with goats I take what I need for my dogs, and for a couple of old blokes dogs that live nearby... I mince goat and venison scraps and cook it through, mix it with quality dog pellets and man are those dogs in good condition. The occasional young nanny is butchered for Jamaican got curry, very fussy about the condition of the animal though.


Try the local Indians. My Maori colleagues sell them for 50 bucks a goat. Big Billy a bit more.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Steve123

> Try the local Indians. My Maori colleagues sell them for 50 bucks a goat. Big Billy a bit more.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Would you sell a deer for that?
Why be a price taker? Sell it for just a little less than paknsave does.
We kind of used to but then figured with the  gas and ammo we were barely breaking even. 

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Try the local Indians. My Maori colleagues sell them for 50 bucks a goat. Big Billy a bit more.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


It is illegal to sell game meat that hasnt been threw a licensed premises.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Steve123

> It is illegal to sell game meat that hasnt been threw a licensed premises.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Goat tastes great. Why sell it?

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

I’m down in the Taranaki at the moment. Have been on my first ever successful goat muster. Its an art, for sure, goat mustering. The market for goats is way bigger than I realised. The number one important thing to remember - the goat needs to be alive!

Here’s a photo of some of the mustered goats getting used to their new temporary home. From here, they’ll be drafted and those that are ready will be trucked up to Auckland. The rest will either be fattened or used to make more goats. 

The dogs are special goat dogs trained specifically for the task. Very bloody good dogs they are too.

----------


## Flyblown

While we’re at it, here’s some fresh Taranaki hare for the aforementioned special goat service dogs.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Would you sell a deer for that?
> Why be a price taker? Sell it for just a little less than paknsave does.
> We kind of used to but then figured with the  gas and ammo we were barely breaking even. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Hell no. I wouldn't sell any game meat I shoot. Unless it's a Billy.

I think the Aussie butcher sells it for 22 dollars a kilo. So you could make a bit.

My colleagues only sell them to pay for the gas money when they go pig hunting.




> It is illegal to sell game meat that hasnt been threw a licensed premises.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Them and the Indians are not exactly the sort of people who care about that sort of stuff.


Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

> I’m down in the Taranaki at the moment. Have been on my first ever successful goat muster. Its an art, for sure, goat mustering. The market for goats is way bigger than I realised. The number one important thing to remember - the goat needs to be alive!
> 
> Here’s a photo of some of the mustered goats getting used to their new temporary home. From here, they’ll be drafted and those that are ready will be trucked up to Auckland. The rest will either be fattened or used to make more goats. 
> 
> The dogs are special goat dogs trained specifically for the task. Very bloody good dogs they are too.
> 
> Attachment 97573


Hope those batterns and the wires are tight, goats horns and mesh can provide endless hours of "fun"

----------


## Steve123

$22 a kilo? Thats a rip, paknsave's cheaper than that by about 1/2

----------


## Sh00ter

Got these a few weeks back, just four of the nine from that day. Some how I made all the far shots and missed the close ones  :Grin: .

----------


## Russian 22.

> $22 a kilo? Thats a rip, paknsave's cheaper than that by about 1/2


That's for diced back steak I think. It something diced. But have never seen goat in my local pack and save 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Steve123

> That's for diced back steak I think. It something diced. But have never seen goat in my local pack and save 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


You need to head south lol. Go to the one on Ormiston Rd. It's the closest you'll come to "people of Walmart" in NZ.

----------


## Russian 22.

> You need to head south lol. Go to the one on Ormiston Rd. It's the closest you'll come to "people of Walmart" in NZ.


My one is pack and save royal oak. You'd think with so many Indians running around they'd have some.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

> Hope those batterns and the wires are tight, goats horns and mesh can provide endless hours of "fun"


 @Marty Henry the fencing on that property is some of the best youll see. Tight as. You cant see it well in the photo, but theres a very hot wire running around the level of the third wire, roughtly knee and upper front leg height on a goat. Strongest zap the Gallagher systems can deliver (its a 100j system). If the goats try to push through they get an almighty whack. They only do it a couple of times then decide to kick back in the paddock and await their fate.

I often hear cockies say electric doesnt work with goats, but a staunch one with no leakages anywhere on the circuit, combined with tight fencing, certainly does.

----------


## Flyblown

> Got these a few weeks back, just four of the nine from that day. Some how I made all the far shots and missed the close ones.


This is exactly what Ive been doing these past couple of days, except I wasnt allowed to take photos unfortunately (long story)...

ive never owned an AR15 but after a couple of goat sessions with a Windham / Timney trigger / Leupold D-EVO / Tassie Research 30s... I bloody well want one!

----------


## rossi.45

every now and again i do a quick check with my rifle before i start walking  . . .  its 2 shots at 200, 2 at 300,  no dialing for elevation,  i let the bullets drift with the wind to see if my estimate and Streloks are close, i measure the drops  . . . then 1 shot dailing elevation and windage hopefully landing in a 2 inch square . . the only problem i have is because i shoot close to the trees i  have no idea usually what the wind is doing on the way to the target, but not today, bless his heart the farmer had a cracker smokey fire going which was a great help in seeing the wind not just feeling it . . . life is good. 





then off for a days shooting  . . .

----------


## Nugget connaisseur

Managed to get this hare on the run (mostly heading away from me) standing about ~50m shot was a bit low and went clean through the leg without hitting the bone, i knew it was hit but couldn't tell if it was down or hiding in the long grass. Dog was a great help finding it but before i realized she found it, off it went, darting and dashing everywhere. She chased it all the way down the end of the paddock and managed to catch it. I was partially surprised as she had eaten most of a large home kill beef roast that was defrosting on the table i forgot about in my hurry to work this morning.

----------


## kukuwai

Its Swamp comp month....

Just heading to Hunting and Fishing now



8 Weasel, 1 Stoat and 1 Ferret tails 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

> Its Swamp comp month.... Just heading to Hunting and Fishing now. 8 Weasel, 1 Stoat and 1 Ferret tails


Good on ya! Good luck and keep it up. I wish I’d known about swamp comp, have caught quite a few ferret polecat hybrids here plus the odd stoat. What trap are you using?

----------


## kukuwai

> Good on ya! Good luck and keep it up. I wish Id known about swamp comp, have caught quite a few ferret polecat hybrids here plus the odd stoat. What trap are you using?


 @Flyblown, i am using several types of trap.  The Ferret was caught in a cage trap baited with rabbit. 

The stoat and weasels were caught in either DOC 200's or Victor traps (the proper ones with the yellow treadle plate) All in homemade wooden boxes.

Chicken eggs, smoked fish bones or rabbit meat have all proven to be successful baits for these mustilids. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## rossi.45

showers today which made keeping the optics clear a problem but some good in close shooting

----------


## Flyblown

> @Flyblown, i am using several types of trap.  The Ferret was caught in a cage trap baited with rabbit. 
> 
> The stoat and weasels were caught in either DOC 200's or Victor traps (the proper ones with the yellow treadle plate) All in homemade wooden boxes.
> 
> Chicken eggs, smoked fish bones or rabbit meat have all proven to be successful baits for these mustilids.


Thanks for that. The whole family is sitting here having dinner, formulating our 2019 anti-mustelid strategy! Need to get some more traps.

----------


## kukuwai

> Thanks for that. The whole family is sitting here having dinner, formulating our 2019 anti-mustelid strategy! Need to get some more traps.


Get stuck into em 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

> showers today which made keeping the optics clear a problem but some good in close shooting


Lovely looking country their Rossi, an arvo on the bunnies is an arvo well spent. Good stuff.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Good on ya! Good luck and keep it up. I wish I’d known about swamp comp, have caught quite a few ferret polecat hybrids here plus the odd stoat. What trap are you using?


Do you have any pictures of a Ferret polecat hybrid?

----------


## Dundee

Coming back from river the other night,no rifle so lined up a hare with the quad.Dog tucker sorted.

----------


## chopsuey

> Coming back from river the other night,no rifle so lined up a hare with the quad.Dog tucker sorted.Attachment 98544


Dunlop poisoning!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

> Do you have any pictures of a Ferret polecat hybrid?


I do. The only one I have on the iPad here is not the greatest photo due to (a) the bad phone the pic was taken with and (b) the extent to which the animal was munted by my Stafford. This one was called live by the twodogs, a fight that resulted in my male Stafford getting a bite under the chin which developed into a very nasty abscess.  Will endeavour to find a better photo and definitely to take some better ones next one we catch.



A pied kind of colouring, white, brown and black.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I went out on Saturday night and shot 50 rabbits which was well down on my last outing, it was amazing what a month made as the paddock I saw 100 rabbits in last time had none in it this time. We had just had 2 days of solid rain so the grass was wet and it had got very long, it was a bit like using a flame thrower in Nam clearing out pockets of resistance hiding in the long wet grass. Below is a photo of one such pocket I managed to clear, I picked up the bodies and threw them in a bunch for the photo.

----------


## tiroatedson

> I went out on Saturday night and shot 50 rabbits which was well down on my last outing, it was amazing what a month made as the paddock I saw 100 rabbits in last time had none in it this time. We had just had 2 days of solid rain so the grass was wet and it had got very long, it was a bit like using a flame thrower in Nam clearing out pockets of resistance hiding in the long wet grass. Below is a photo of one such pocket I managed to clear, I picked up the bodies and threw them in a bunch for the photo.
> 
> Attachment 98650


Doing well there,..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

Four hares, two rabbits tonight. There's a lot more. Game on.

These two from a tad over a couple of hundy. Shan't post a snap of the other side!

----------


## Flyblown

Only one hare tonight. Passed up on a couple as I was after the big male peacock up the back. His train is really long now and if I can get him soon it will go into a korowai being made by one of the local guys. So he’s a ‘special request’ peacock. No pressure! I did manage to get some last year and the year before... this photo is from back then. Really really want to get this big bugger though, man they have incredible eyesight, he can see me coming from hundreds of metres away and will start to move back to cover. If he carries on being so wily I may have to resort to the Creedmoor from 500m!

Today’s unfortunate hare:



A peacock, feathers now in a very cool cloak:



Peacock is surprisingly good to eat, slow cooked in a curry its great!

----------


## Wingman

One big gobbler shot in gusting winds at just short of 200 yards with a customised .25cal Edgun Matador

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> One big gobbler shot in gusting winds at just short of 200 yards with a customised .25cal Edgun Matador
> 
> Attachment 98823


Hey @Wingman it looks like you have anti aircraft guns all over that paddock, I wish we had turkey down our way I bloody love them. Well done   :36 1 11:

----------


## Wingman

Lol yes it does look a bit like that.. my mates .22 Matador patrolling the ridge in the background..

----------


## Flyblown

I’d never heard of these Edguns on till one popped up for sale here.  I’m looking at the for sale listing and thinking _how much???_

So there’s obviously more to these air rifles than meets the eye, which initially isn’t a very positive impression because they are the bloody ugly things.  I shall do some reading to find out how the hell an air rifle shoots stuff at 200 m.  You learn something new every day.

----------


## Wingman

> I’d never heard of these Edguns on till one popped up for sale here.  I’m looking at the for sale listing and thinking _how much???_
> 
> So there’s obviously more to these air rifles than meets the eye, which initially isn’t a very positive impression because they are the bloody ugly things.  I shall do some reading to find out how the hell an air rifle shoots stuff at 200 m.  You learn something new every day.


Edgun Russia, Edgun West (USA) and myself have pushed PCPs to a level that has never been done before. Not only have we made it possible to hit critters at 200 plus yards (my personal best was a hare at 243 yards) but I was also the first to ever shoot a 5 shot MOA group at 200 yards.(my claim to fame)  :Wink:  I prototyped the power plenum part that made this possible and it is now in production for the Matador R3. The new Matador R5 has been designed in Russia by Ed with this technology in place so everyone can push the PCP limits more than ever was thought possible. 

Heres a vid of my buddy Brian in California demonstrating the kit and shooting a sub MOA group at 200y.  Check out my Airborne Arms Co channel if you are interested in seeing more about the Edgun kit or vids of it in action.

----------


## Flyblown

WOW

 :Cool: 

(do I need to take back the bit about them being ugly?)

----------


## Wingman

Nah Im not that sensitive.. besides all the birds are falling over it  :Grin:

----------


## kukuwai

@Wingman. 

Mate it has to be said you are one very clever dude. 

Good on you keep it up. Your work and POSTS are awesome.

Especially for us mere mortals  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

Right @Wingman consider yourself and that fugly little wonder gun of yours booked for a day - starlings, magpies, miners and eastern rosellas - bloody things drive me nuts here. Spent an hour this evening genning up on this tech, bugger now there’s another thing I want. Interestingly this kind of thing is something the wife is quite keen on as she hates the pest birds as much as I do. The more native we plant the more starlings etc we seem to get.

----------


## tanqueray

Nows the perfect time of year for magpies. They throw caution into the wind as teach their young to forage. Got this youngster but mum will be back.

----------


## mkm

Mum, dad and the kid making a racket the other night. Hopefully a bit quieter tonight, I'm just about out of subs.

----------


## akaroa1

Went out this afternoon and evening to tidy up some wild sheep in a local QE2 trust reserve.
Got 13 and 8 of them were lambs.
After 6 long trips back to the truck got all the lambs out whole and some of the ewes back legs out for dog tucker.
Managed to get 10 with head shots so the lambs weren't  damaged.
Knackered now.

----------


## gadgetman

First outing for the season with. As usual the first one evaded my rifle, but a tally of 31 between us for the night. More than we expected to see.

----------


## dannyb

> First outing for the season with. As usual the first one evaded my rifle, but a tally of 31 between us for the night. More than we expected to see.


First what @gadgetman ???? There's no picture ?  :Whut:

----------


## Rushy

> First what @gadgetman ???? There's no picture ?


The picture imust be of the first one which he missed.   Ha ha ha ha

----------


## gadgetman

> First what @gadgetman ???? There's no picture ?


It's bunny season, far too excited to muck around taking a photo, there could be a gazillion awaiting around the next bend. Way too many hares had the first shot kick up dust in the dirt I could see between their ears. Need to get back to judging distance better.

----------


## rossi.45

last few days shooting this week  . . .  first day with the .22 Quad



2nd day with the .22 VarTarg Turbo with a scope change . . now a 6.5-20x50 Leupold side focus

longest hit of the day 409 yards down this gully . . . one of my favourite spots on the station, the wind is usually funnelled down at close to head-on at 12 o'clock which makes life easier using 50grain bullets at 3075fps which are wind sensitive at times.



and for those that dont know the VarTarg here is a comparison with my other CF varmint cartridges.
n short its a Improved .222 Rem with 30 degree shoulder

----------


## Marty Henry

Whats the numbers on the 223 ackley compared to the std version, or a 204 ruger. Im considering something a little better for longer distance and cant quite convince myself to go back to a 22 250.

----------


## rossi.45

> Whats the numbers on the 223 ackley compared to the std version, or a 204 ruger. Im considering something a little better for longer distance and cant quite convince myself to go back to a 22 250.


its tuff     @Marty Henry when you start looking around for another cartridge  . . . so many to choose from but so little money / time to try them all.

you can get another +100fps more from the Ackley over the standard .223 but feeding is not so smooth or reliable with that blunt 40 degree shoulder, at least in mine from MDT 10 shot & AI 5 shot mags . . push hard & fast on the bolt when reloading & sometimes the case will jam . . . slow it down & things work as they should . . .  i wouldnt recommend the AI but its a cheap conversion & easy enough compared to other wildcats.

the .204Ruger i really like . . . 4010fps in my rifle with superb accuracy, tame recoil, easy to reload . . . mine is in a Ruger No.1 Varmint which is nice for a change from the usual bolt guns . . highly recommend but not sure you would want to trade down in horsepower from a .22/250 they dont call them the Varminter for nothing.

.6 at 200yrds & 1.5 inches at 400yrds and no shot more than .5 inch low last time i checked before going for a walk with the .204R  . . . it shoots

----------


## Marty Henry

Its funny how the 222 magnum bombed only to come back in a tighter top and be everyones darling.
I think a 1:9 or 8 twist 22 250 will be where I go, thanks of for the  info @rossi.45

----------


## Russian 22.

> Whats the numbers on the 223 ackley compared to the std version, or a 204 ruger. Im considering something a little better for longer distance and cant quite convince myself to go back to a 22 250.


Why not a 220 swift?

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

> Why not a 220 swift?


Classic speedy fella that all right but it was designed for 50 to 55 grain projectiles and from what Ive read is pretty much stuck with that size. The 22 250 on the other hand actually started out as a prototype  cartridge for the swift project under Wotkyns. Ultimately the design based on the 6mm lee was selected. Wotkyns design was dug up and perfected in the 30s by two wildcatters who called it the 22 varminter and it was a wildcat till picked up by the mainstream makers in the 60s. It nearly matches the swift in speed at the top end but has proved more flexible in reduced loads. Its claimed you can go from 22 rimfire to full noise with good accuracy if you wish.
Both are classic cartridges but having owned a 22 250 before its a return to a happy place.

----------


## Mathias

> Its funny how the 222 magnum bombed only to come back in a tighter top and be everyones darling.
> I think a 1:9 or 8 twist 22 250 will be where I go, thanks of for the  info @rossi.45


What about the 22-204 in a 1:8? KG has a reamer and reports are performance close to the 250.

----------


## rossi.45

> Its funny how the 222 magnum bombed only to come back in a tighter top and be everyones darling.
> I think a 1:9 or 8 twist 22 250 will be where I go, thanks of for the  info @rossi.45


the funny part to me was ' back n the day ' which shows my age when i remember shit like this,  when the .222 was King and the .222Mag had a following being chambered in a few factory rifles,

when the .223 was the new kid in town a bunch of the Gun Writers of the day swore the .222Rem would always be top dog . . . which just goes to show, lots of Gun Writers know fckall.

history has shown once the U.S. Military and NATO adopt a cartridge it becomes popular pretty much sidelining every other cartridge in that class  . . just the way of it.

----------


## rossi.45

> What about the 22-204 in a 1:8? KG has a reamer and reports are performance close to the 250.


if you had a .223 bolt face & didnt mind playing with a wildcat it would surely be a top contender

----------


## Marty Henry

Bit of a laugh though starting with a 222 magnum necking it down to 204, then necking it back up to 223. And I would prefer to use ammo I can get anywhere. One trip south when we flew down my ammunition got lost by the airline. Annoying but I just went to a gun shop and got some factory stuff and carried on. It could have been much worse had i had a wildcat.

----------


## Mathias

> Bit of a laugh though starting with a 222 magnum necking it down to 204, then necking it back up to 223. And I would prefer to use ammo I can get anywhere. One trip south when we flew down my ammunition got lost by the airline. Annoying but I just went to a gun shop and got some factory stuff and carried on. It could have been much worse had i had a wildcat.


True about availability of ammo for a 22-204, however the shoulder on a 204 is further forward and at a different angle to a 222 Mag. It would be more of a 222 Mag Improved.

----------


## southernman

Had a few days down south, couple days doing a bit of small game hunting, stopped at 50 rabbits the first evening with 60 shots, one double witch was a bit surprising, as didn't think the 20gr v-max would have enough bits left to do so, took the CZ.17 hornet and shot free hand for the most part, out to 200m, few misses by shooting high at the start, bit easy to underestimate how flat the .17 hornet is, when your been shooting a .22 previous.
 2nd photo is the double. 
 lots bunnys about, 100 odd shot, and a few trout caught, before the lovely weather your having,  :Omg:  chased us back north.

----------


## Dundee

I think I might have to start magpie season again!

----------


## Russian 22.

> I think I might have to start magpie season again!
> Attachment 99266


Looks like you need an AA 12 to deal with them

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## FatLabrador

Shot a magpie out the house door at lunch at 20 odd meters but failed getting his mate. They can fly away dam fast when they hear a shotgun go off.

----------


## Rushy

> Shot a magpie out the house door at lunch at 20 odd meters but failed getting his mate. They can fly away dam fast when they hear a shotgun go off.


Wait, what? You shot a shot gun from inside the back door?  How are your ears?  I SAID HOW ARE YOUR EARS?  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## FatLabrador

I had earplugs in of course keep them on top of the safe so I remember to put them in

----------


## Rushy

> I had earplugs in of course keep them on top of the safe so I remember to put them in


I shot a .270 from inside my garage once without ear protection.  I will never do that again.

----------


## Russian 22.

> I shot a .270 from inside my garage once without ear protection.  I will never do that again.


Hello tinnitus

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Hello tinnitus
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Mate I had tinnitus at least twenty years before that and that was at least ten years ago that I took that shot.  Imagine how the cicadas sound 24/7 in both ears now.

----------


## FatLabrador

What caused you to shot a 270 in a garage?

----------


## Sideshow

Naughty car :Wink: 
When start ya barstool doesn't work :XD:

----------


## Sideshow

> I think I might have to start magpie season again!
> Attachment 99266


 @Dundee did you see the WW1 film that Peter Jackson Has just reworked with old films worked into colour and slowed down with sound?
There's one bit where it show wounded troops waiting to receive treatment and there shooing the magpies off of the guys lying there :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

No i haven't.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Mate I had tinnitus at least twenty years before that and that was at least ten years ago that I took that shot.  Imagine how the cicadas sound 24/7 in both ears now.


I have it from too much ear wax 

It annoys the hell out of me.

I hope it isn't from my dad's loud motorbike and the 2 concerts I've been to. 

I'm far to young for that.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## rossi.45

walked till dark tonight knocking over lots of the young silly rabbits that are about in large numbers at the moment on the station

----------


## Sideshow

> No i haven't.


 @Dundee you should check it out I'll try find a link for you.

----------


## Sideshow

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PcgceA64aAI
Here's a trailer for it.

----------


## Flyblown

> walked till dark tonight knocking over lots of the young silly rabbits that are about in large numbers at the moment on the station


Am I reading the range on the photo correctly? 223m with subs? That must be like a 2m hold! Not trying to offend at all, just never seen anything approaching that with subsonics, not even close.

What rifle and scope is that?

----------


## 223nut

> Am I reading the range on the photo correctly? 223m with subs? That must be like a 2m hold! Not trying to offend at all, just never seen anything approaching that with subsonics, not even close.
> 
> What rifle and scope is that?


That's short range for some of these folks with quads... Someone was saying the time from trigger pull to impact was over 3 seconds!!!

----------


## rossi.45

> Am I reading the range on the photo correctly? 223m with subs? That must be like a 2m hold! Not trying to offend at all, just never seen anything approaching that with subsonics, not even close.
> 
> What rifle and scope is that?




69.29 inches of drop at 223 yards  . . . . so 8.6 mils of dailup and .5 for wind

Sako RANGE Quad with gunworks suppressor
20MOA scope rail - Burris rings with inserts 20MOA & 10MOA to get max elevation from the scope
4-16X50 Steiner Military FFP mildot  

longest hit on a Rabbit is 340 yards   . . . 400 on paper

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 99371
> 
> 69.29 inches of drop at 223 yards  . . . . so 8.6 mils of dailup and .5 for wind
> 
> Sako RANGE Quad with gunworks suppressor
> 20MOA scope rail - Burris rings with inserts 20MOA & 10MOA to get max elevation from the scope
> 4-16X50 Steiner Military FFP mildot  
> 
> longest hit on a Rabbit is 340 yards   . . . 400 on paper


That's heading into @Dundee territory that is  :Wink:  Nice shooting!

----------


## R93

We have wee rimfire shoots at the club all the time shooting small steel silhouettes at 200m.
I do alright with my marlin 60 and subs.
24 mins of dial and 1 and 1/2 mildots.
If there is not much wind or it is constant it is pretty easy to do well. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

> Attachment 99371
> 
> 69.29 inches of drop at 223 yards  . . . . so 8.6 mils of dailup and .5 for wind
> 
> Sako RANGE Quad with gunworks suppressor
> 20MOA scope rail - Burris rings with inserts 20MOA & 10MOA to get max elevation from the scope
> 4-16X50 Steiner Military FFP mildot  
> 
> longest hit on a Rabbit is 340 yards   . . . 400 on paper


I'm getting a stiffy.

----------


## rossi.45

half a dozen rounds left from 3 packets of winchester PowerPoints this evening  . . . cleaning up more of those stupid young ones.

longest hit 147 yards. 



this bunch were shot in less than a 50 yard area in a few minutes . . luckily i put the 10 shot clip in before i left home

----------


## rossi.45

> We have wee rimfire shoots at the club all the time shooting small steel silhouettes at 200m.
> I do alright with my marlin 60 and subs.
> 24 mins of dial and 1 and 1/2 mildots.
> If there is not much wind or it is constant it is pretty easy to do well. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


ya dead right @R93 its not hard  . . . and plenty of times you can make corrections on followup shots untill you connect

i keep puttting this sort of thing up in the hope that others will give it a go . . . R

----------


## Marty Henry

Im intrigued, Ive occasionally shot out to 150, and would like to do more with my 22s. Did you do a drop chart or are your figures ballistic app based?

----------


## Marty Henry

Im intrigued, Ive occasionally shot out to 150, and would like to do more with my 22s. Did you do a drop chart or are your figures ballistic app based?

----------


## Creeper

> We have wee rimfire shoots at the club all the time shooting small steel silhouettes at 200m.
> I do alright with my marlin 60 and subs.
> 24 mins of dial and 1 and 1/2 mildots.
> If there is not much wind or it is constant it is pretty easy to do well. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


If you shoot subs like you fly choppers the results will be far from good.

----------


## Sideshow

> If you shoot subs like you fly choppers the results will be far from good.


 :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Flyblown

> If you shoot subs like you fly choppers the results will be far from good.


Is this bloke trying to be funny? If so, it didn't work. Get a kids joke book and start there.

----------


## 223nut

> If you shoot subs like you fly choppers the results will be far from good.


Either you know @R93 very well and can get away with saying it or you sir a serious fucktard to abuse someone's professional life on a public forum

----------


## Wingman

> Am I reading the range on the photo correctly? 223m with subs? That must be like a 2m hold! Not trying to offend at all, just never seen anything approaching that with subsonics, not even close.
> 
> What rifle and scope is that?


Happy to set the 6" gong up out on my hillside and show you how capable CCI std Velocity subs are in my 16.5" barrelled CZ 455 varmint .22LR past 200y next time your over mate.. 
Its a well kept secret that subs out shoot HV's at longer ranges. 242y on a magpie is my longest kill with a 10x scope and that setup.

First pic of turkeys was with @Mintie and his CZ 452 silhouette helping me out on a pest control job..

----------


## Russian 22.

> Either you know @R93 very well and can get away with saying it or you sir a serious fucktard to abuse someone's professional life on a public forum


He's an idiot don't worry.

----------


## Mintie

> Happy to set the 6" gong up out on my hillside and show you how capable CCI std Velocity subs are in my 16.5" barrelled CZ 455 varmint .22LR past 200y next time your over mate.. 
> Its a well kept secret that subs out shoot HV's at longer ranges. 242y on a magpie is my longest kill with a 10x scope and that setup.
> 
> First pic of turkeys was with @Mintie and his CZ 452 silhouette helping me


That was a great day out! I remember a good long range hit from that day too!

----------


## 223nut

> He's an idiot don't worry.


 @Russian 22. Just figured that out, 80% of his posts are abusing people....

----------


## Flyblown

> That was a great day out! I remember a good long range hit from that day too!


Well I never stop learning thats for sure ‘specially at @Wingmans place.

Truth is I know bugger all about rimfire but now I’ve seen these posts and in particular @Russian 22.s feat with his Sako, I am seriously interested. Looks like really challenging (and cheap) fun. But one of those 25 cal PCPs would also be a bloody good way to go about my pest bird problem eh.

Defo going to be investigating this more. Thanks for the inspiration. (The wife wants one too)

----------


## the creeper

> @Russian 22. Just figured that out, 80% of his posts are abusing people....


Just don't confuse me ("the creeper") with that retard.....

----------


## rossi.45

> Im intrigued, Ive occasionally shot out to 150, and would like to do more with my 22s. Did you do a drop chart or are your figures ballistic app based?


short answer   @Marty Henry i use Strelok+ 

longer rambling answer  . . . i think you have to use an App of some description once you start to get further out,  mostly for a wind value to hold off.

if i was to give advice to someone starting out with LR .22lr varminting it would be choose ammo that can shoot at least 1MOA at 100 yards and get lots of practice with a target size that is about 2.5 inches ( i use to shoot 3 inch squares but really thats to big ) and move it out untill you cant put the bullets inside it, thats your max range for awhile . . . there is one major problem tho, you will start upgrading your gear if you get into it.

----------


## Wingman

Just got into bed and almost asleep and two rowdy possums start going at it outside the bedroom window! 
Out came the .25cal Matador and a LED torch and it was over quick.. took one with a headshot off the top of my kids playhouse and the second one jumped and bolted up a tree next to the pond.. another solid hit and it landed in the water.. sorted.. back to bed.

----------


## Mintie

> Just got into bed and almost asleep and two rowdy possums start going at it outside the bedroom window! 
> Out came the .25cal Matador and a LED torch and it was over quick.. took one with a headshot off the top of my kids playhouse and the second one jumped and bolted up a tree next to the pond.. another solid hit and it landed in the water.. sorted.. back to bed.


That .25 is a beast! looks great at that length.

----------


## Flyblown

The wife hasnt got them yet, but she will...

These dickhead birds attack their own reflection in the reflective bathroom window... for hours on end. (The wife has been instructed not to try and shoot them while they are attacking the window.)

We had a blackbird do this every day at dawn last summer. Thump, scratch scatch. Thump, scratch scratch. Got him eventually. Man how I hated that damn bird.

----------


## Kamel

I found an English blackbird nest in my grape vine yesterday, 1 nearly hatched egg and two chicks, necks rung and fed to the chooks..................does this count ??  :Grin:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I guess so   :15 8 212:

----------


## Russian 22.

> I found an English blackbird nest in my grape vine yesterday, 1 nearly hatched egg and two chicks, necks rung and fed to the chooks..................does this count ??


I didn't know they were pests.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> I didn't know they were pests.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


do I need to start adding them to my starling tally ????

----------


## Shearer

Black birds are very invasive. You see them everywhere from town to the most remote bush. They must compete with native species such as Robin for food. (and I hate the noise they make).

----------


## Wingman

@Flyblown  WTF?

----------


## madjon_

> Black birds are very invasive. You see them everywhere from town to the most remote bush. They must compete with native species such as Robin for food. (and I hate the noise they make).


I stalked about 40 of the buggers on the true right of Tauranga stream.Could hear something but couldn't pin it down,a swampy area of hook grass. Nearly shat when they gapped it

----------


## ChrisF

Magpie at 79 yds , Sako .22lr , he did not like it , I did

----------


## Flyblown

We do everything we can to encourage native birds - tuis particularly. But the imports are overwhelming. Starlings in the sheds, in the chimney (I farking hate that cos who is the only one who will go get them out), blackbirds in the engine bays of the cars. Mynas everywhere.

The worst was 3-4 months after my first boy was born. We had a nice Audi Quattro in those days (don’t ever get one). Didn’t drive it that often, more of a weekend blat car. I was driving down the hill and as the engine warmed up, a bush fire smell came in through the vents, I thought it was a bonfire somewhere. I pulled onto SH2 and gave it the berries, that really worked, now there was proper smoke pouring through the vents. 

Pulled over. Full on fire now, on top of the manifold - blackbird nest. No fire extinguisher. SHITE! Burnt myself grabbing the nest but bits of it fell all over the engine bay and that really got them going. Managed to remember the boy’s expressed breast milk bottle and snatched that off him and used it to try and put it out - fark he didn’t like that one bit - instant screaming!

It was all over pretty quick. Burnt hand, sobbing infant. The bonnet sound proofing, some cable insultation and plastic covers were melted. I turned round and went home, phoned the wife and said “I can’t cope, come home now. I don’t have tits, he’ll scream for hours, over to you.” 

The car stank of bonfire meets burnt milk for a few months. I hated it after that, which was a bit irrational. But I farking hate blackbirds even more...

----------


## Russian 22.

> do I need to start adding them to my starling tally ????


Only if they're rookie numbers. Gotta pump those numbers up!




> Black birds are very invasive. You see them everywhere from town to the most remote bush. They must compete with native species such as Robin for food. (and I hate the noise they make).


Ah makes sense. I see them in Auckland all the time. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

A lot of people mistake starlings for black birds , because starlings are blacker of the two . 
Starlings get around in flocks and nest in tractors lol , black birds in my opinion are a beautiful
songbird . They are usually the last bird to sing in the evening , up high on the very top of a tree .
Bring back great memories of 60yrs ago on the family farm as a kid , when the black bird sang you new 
it was time to head home and to bed .

----------


## PillowDribbler

I deal to the blackbirds around home but they are good around camp as they nut of if there is a venny moving around.

----------


## Kamel

> Black birds are very invasive. You see them everywhere from town to the most remote bush. They must compete with native species such as Robin for food. (and I hate the noise they make).


Yeah, they are bastards of things, worse than starlings out here, in season they will decimate your fruit trees, strawberries get stolen unless covered with netting, and as you say, they get stuck into the native birds which we have spent years attracting to our place by planting a garden they like.  Little blue wrens cop a flogging from the black bastards.

----------


## Kamel

> @Flyblown  WTF?


 :Thumbsup:

----------


## rossi.45



----------


## Dundee

Bout time I got the ole faithful out again model 14p .22 bolt action.

Shot a hare through the wires at 100yards acorrding to my "redfield 600" range finder. :Grin: 

Looking back up at the quad where shot was fired from.

And the usual placement of the bullet straight in the scone! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## chopsuey

Gave the 20p semiauto a good go tonight, plenty of little critters around.. Was battling 40km winds so only close shots or sheltered areas

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## rossi.45

longest hit of the day 186 yards with Winchester PowerPoints

----------


## Pommy

Blooded the .44Mag last night.

----------


## Flyblown

> longest hit of the day 186 yards with Winchester PowerPoints


That looks like magic varminting country.

----------


## rossi.45

> That looks like magic varminting country.


it is indeed Flyblown, its got plenty of in close shooting to way out there . . . with the unusually large amount of rain we've had its green as & lookin its best.

the hillside over from the one i am on is 600 yards away  . . . my goal is to hit a critter on yonder hillside.   The plan was to have another go this morning while the winds were low but some plonker left the suppressor for the .243 at home . . . there was some choice words bouncing around the hills  . . . might go up this evening if the weather improves later, blown a bit with rain at the moment.

----------


## Dundee

No dial up, no moa just sniper with the .22lr stirling 14p. 

Range finder read 150 yards.

Shot fired and "Bo" was off on a retrieve :Have A Nice Day: 
Beats walking! :Thumbsup: 

It was a heavy doe he did well!

----------


## rossi.45

longest successfull hit this evening 389 yards



longest successful misses 640 & 680 yards on the next ridge over

----------


## Dundee

> longest successfull hit this evening 389 yards
> 
> Attachment 99877
> 
> longest successful misses 640 & 680 yards on the next ridge over


Thats impressive Rossi.45 do you take a big ass spotting scope on the hill when varminting or binos to spot them?

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Bloody good shooting Dundee, I reckon if you auctioned that riffle you would make a fortune. That is some brilliant shooting   :36 1 11:

----------


## oraki

> No dial up, no moa just sniper with the .22lr stirling 14p. 
> Attachment 99870
> Range finder read 150 yards.
> Attachment 99871
> Shot fired and "Bo" was off on a retrieve
> Beats walking!
> Attachment 99872Attachment 99873
> It was a heavy doe he did well!
> Attachment 99874Attachment 99875


Conversion chart for the uninformed.....
150 Dundee yards is the same as 150 normal feet.  :Wink: 
Therefore it was 50 normal yds  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Conversion chart for the uninformed.....
> 150 Dundee yards is the same as 150 normal feet. 
> Therefore it was 50 normal yds


The exaggeration is proportional to the beer intake.  Some days it could be 25 yards.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> No dial up, no moa just sniper with the .22lr stirling 14p. Range finder read 150 yards.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Twelve-Inch...-/202442635342

----------


## Dundee

Couple more headshots. Good news a mate @Chris is giving this rifle a new stock.

----------


## tiroatedson

> Couple more headshots. Good news a mate @Chris is giving this rifle a new stock.
> Attachment 99964


Might make it shoot worse..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Might make it shoot worse..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats what i'm afraid of :Wink:

----------


## oraki

Might only be good out to 50Dd metres.....




Point blank for the rest of us :Cool:

----------


## rossi.45

> Thats impressive Rossi.45 do you take a big ass spotting scope on the hill when varminting or binos to spot them?


10X40 Kahles binos are sharp enough in the detail and colour to see the Rabbits in the open . . . with the 8-32X56 NXS Nightforce on top of the Tikka i can see them in the shadows of the brush if i take my time & really look.  Always amazes me how good the human eye/brain is good at seeing a fimiliar shape then the detail, the black dots of the eyes or ears, the head shape, body shape then recognition . . . gotcha moment.

you gotta have good glass  . . . and a good RangeFinder, when my Leica 1200 RF batteries ran low and wouldnt read at distance consistently i went to my backup Nikon 1200 which i always keep in my truck, had real problems getting a reading at 600, had to use brush close by as a target sometimes.

R.

----------


## dannyb

Well the battle of the Starlings is still going, this guy was just about suicidal flew down and sat on the antenna about 10m away and just sat there looking at me. 
Pop one slug delivered to the brain, it hung like that for about a minute before it's muscles unclenched and it fell.

----------


## FatLabrador

42 grams of #3 with a fullchoke at 20 meters. The cat was dead set on looking at the rabbit hole and didn't notice me stalk up on it in the middle of a paddock

----------


## Sideshow

What was in the hole?

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Another bloody hole , what did you think  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

One tonight,closed the gap on the distance and increased the calibre as it was a tad windy. :Thumbsup: Left the dog at the bike no retrieve tonight.

----------


## rossi.45

.204Ruger this evening on the Crown Range

----------


## tiroatedson

> .204Ruger this evening on the Crown Range 
> 
> Attachment 100254


Nice looking rifle...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rossi.45

> Nice looking rifle...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


heres a better look at it   @tiroatedson



i was thinking ( as ya do ) while walking thru the hills yesterday evening how much i enjoy the Ruger No.1,   its got great lines, build quality is very good & the whole singleshot thing is kinda special. . . this one will put bullets on top of each other with no recoil & at 4,010fps its a spectacular killer with the 32grn. VMax
if you get a chance get one.

----------


## tiroatedson

> heres a better look at it   @tiroatedson
> 
> Attachment 100260
> 
> i was thinking ( as ya do ) while walking thru the hills yesterday evening how much i enjoy the Ruger No.1,   its got great lines, build quality is very good & the whole singleshot thing is kinda special. . . this one will put bullets on top of each other with no recoil & at 4,010fps its a spectacular killer with the 32grn. VMax
> if you get a chance get one.


When I first saw them Ive always liked them....problem is the list is pretty long and gotta work through others yet..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

Back in the mid-90s I visited family in Canada. Had never met them before, so was well pleased to discover they were also genetically programmed to hunt and fish and drink brown beer. And most of them were bald too. 

One of the relatives by marriage was an older bloke called Ted, probably in his 60s then, only time I ever met him. He had a safe room full of... only Ruger No. 1s. I can’t remember the number - forty? - but every calibre and cartridge they’d ever been manufactured in pretty much. It was the first time I’d ever come across the No. 1. It was really something, and he shot them too, often. He was really into the big bores. He had some really beautiful examples, and some properly beaten up hunters too.

Have absolutely no idea what happened to him or his collection, so will try find out by asking a cuzzie.

----------


## Kamel

> Couple more headshots. Good news a mate @Chris is giving this rifle a new stock.
> Attachment 99964


Jeez mate, why do you want a new stock for it, way more character in it the way it is, you wouldnt want to spoil a classic like that.  :Wtfsmilie:  :Grin:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Jeez mate, why do you want a new stock for it, way more character in it the way it is, you wouldnt want to spoil a classic like that.


I agree, that riffle is a real icon

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Hell its looking green up there

----------


## Sideshow

Heard some scratching in the ceiling the other night whilst laying in bed.  :Sad: 
Thought ohoo that will be mice then come in from the cold. 
Quick shop on amazon and got me a multi trap. 
Came the next day. Good wife made pumpkin soup so I set it up with pumpkin seeds as bait. 
Little buggers used to love that back home so figured these uk cuzzy would have a similar taste :Thumbsup: 
Last night I woke to a strange  spring noises :Wtfsmilie: 
Just checked and reset :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

> one of these in 223 with a fast twist would be my main deer rifle when I find one .


Narrrr go 7x57 same recoil and better margins for error, which as human we make :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

I have been enjoying the aromatherapy from the Yildiz of late ... no more rabbits about ... !!!!

----------


## MB

Reasonable stinky (plus some nice little eaters) courtesy of Taff  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Russian 22.

> Reasonable stinky (plus some nice little eaters) courtesy of Taff


That's not a bad head.

Are you going to get them done by a home kill place? Well worth it for the aging and then processing.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

There was no way we were going to carry out those carcasses from where we were, but we did harvest a few legs from the eaters.

----------


## Russian 22.

> There was no way we were going to carry out those carcasses from where we were, but we did harvest a few legs from the eaters.


Was it a bit steep and thick?

Ah well... At least the back steaks and rear legs are aging. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

Just steep.

----------


## MSL



----------


## Flyblown

That’s a cool old school rig there, @MSL.

----------


## Marty Henry

I do like that right down to the period correct scope.

----------


## Wingman

Yip floats my boat too..

----------


## Flyblown

It is interesting how that rifle with period scope puts similar aged rifles with modern optics and suppressors in the shade.

They just don’t look right when they wear modern add-ons.

----------


## mkm

Not a classic old school rig but seems to get the job done. Have swapped out P7.2 for a Cree C8 - throws a way better beam and batteries last heaps longer

Unfortunately the neighbour has put the horses back next door so might need to lay of the bunnies for the next little while  :Sad:

----------


## mkm

Ok, maybe just one more to try the new torch out!

----------


## rossi.45

> 


nice setup @MSL . . . some info would be good on the rifle/scope/load etc

R.

----------


## Wingman

Its a beautiful 1949 Brno ZKW 465 .22 hornet... 

I have one of mine for sale if anyone else wants to be one of the cool kids..

----------


## rossi.45

this morning i accomplished my goal for this year of getting a hit at +600 yards with a hit at 640 yards  . . . those in the Arrowtown/CrownRange area might have heard the yell  " YES " coming from the hill


Tikka .243 Varmint
87grn. VMax @ 3075fps
8-32X56 NightForce NXS

----------


## Flyblown

There ya go. Inspiration for @Tentman!

Thinking about it its a bloody miracle that you can even see the bunny at that range. That Nightforce must be something pretty special.

----------


## Dundee

Oh dear,bunny with gps strapped to co -ordinate the shooting position. :Grin:   Nah taking the piss bloody good shot @rossi.45

----------


## clickbang

Went for a rabbit shoot on the Otago Peninsula this evening.
Rem 700 in .243 shooting 87g v max.
Quick zero in the paddock at 100m after having rifle fitted with a Waitaki supressor and fitting a new timney trigger.
Shot the black rabbit at 254 yards
and plenty of others.
They dont run away .

Sent from my SM-A510Y using Tapatalk

----------


## rossi.45

[QUOTE

Thinking about it its a bloody miracle that you can even see the bunny at that range. That Nightforce must be something pretty special.[/QUOTE]

bit of a ramble here @Flyblown

the NightForce is a nice scope, really nice build etc, the extra power is handy when i was shooting at targets to practice & fine tune my balistic apps inputs to get passed 600 
but its not a must have before you can have a go at pushing the range. 
i wouldn't want someone who was thinking about giving varminting a go to get caught up with if ya havent got the best gear its not worth trying.
there are a few guys on Utube using the cheaper dial up models of the 4-16 Vortex scopes out to similar ranges with success so while its nice to have the more powerfull scopes with better glass, 
having the entry level gear wont stop you from getting out there and having a go and succeeding . . ramble over

R.

----------


## rossi.45

> Oh dear,bunny with gps strapped to co -ordinate the shooting position.  Nah taking the piss bloody good shot @rossi.45


cheers @Dundee

i did you use the GPS mate  . . . i took my time seeting up the shot & out of curiosity i checked Coriolis effect then the Spin Drift values  . . as Bryan Litz says ya have to check the variables you have control of, or something like that

----------


## clickbang

> [QUOTE
> 
> Thinking about it its a bloody miracle that you can even see the bunny at that range. That Nightforce must be something pretty special.


bit of a ramble here  @Flyblown

the NightForce is a nice scope, really nice build etc, the extra power is handy when i was shooting at targets to practice & fine tune my balistic apps inputs to get passed 600 
but its not a must have before you can have a go at pushing the range. 
i wouldn't want someone who was thinking about giving varminting a go to get caught up with if ya havent got the best gear its not worth trying.
there are a few guys on Utube using the cheaper dial up models of the 4-16 Vortex scopes out to similar ranges with success so while its nice to have the more powerfull scopes with better glass, 
having the entry level gear wont stop you from getting out there and having a go and succeeding . . ramble over

R.[/QUOTE]Right on the money there mate. I'm using a factory barrel remington 700 with a Leupold Mark AR 6-18  suppressed and with a decent trigger.
A cheap aliexpress rangefinder and Strelok app.
You don't need the best of the best to get out and have a go.

Sent from my SM-A510Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dan88

A couple of bunnies at the grandparents in laws, with the air rifle

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

The terriers doing what they do best... this one tried to make a run for it. Big mistake!

----------


## Flyblown

> ...bit of a ramble here @Flyblown...




Very sensible views @rossi.45. I guess my point was more oriented towards the actual physical ability to spot such a small target at 600m+ in the first place. I shoot hares out to 400m or so with reasonable success but with my x10 binos I’d be hard pressed (I imagine) to spot a bunny at 640yds? I dunno, need to try it I suppose, I think terrain has a lot to do with it because the hilliness and longer grass here makes it difficult. Do you use a spotting scope?

But yeah, definitely here you about the entry level vs the top of the line. I’d say I’m in the mid range, glass wise, have never gotten close to being able to justify something as dear as a large Nightforce.

Was talking to the wife last night about practice, as she and I are struggling a bit now that the sub-divisions have screwed up some of the better longer range shooting on our doorstep. I’d love to get some gongs going at 600m+ for the .243 after @Tentman and you have been talking about long range varminting. Perfect time of year now the westerly has calmed down and the easterly flow gives us lighter but variable and therefore challenging winds. Small matter of needing to rejoin my breastbone as well but won’t let that get in the way of a good plan.

----------


## rossi.45

[QUOTE I guess my point was more oriented towards the actual physical ability to spot such a small target at 600m+ in the first place. I shoot hares out to 400m or so with reasonable success but with my x10 binos Id be hard pressed (I imagine) to spot a bunny at 640yds? I dunno, need to try it I suppose, I think terrain has a lot to do with it because the hilliness and longer grass here makes it difficult. Do you use a spotting scope?
[/QUOTE]

i did get your original point . . . i strayed a little off track with the comments about new varmint shooters thinking you need the best gear to get out to LR, thats probably good for a thread of its own.

i can usually see Rabbits well past 600 with my Khales 10X binos, the light at the time of day when i am about is probably a factor, clear mountain air maybe as well . . . as you say @Flyblown a lot has to do with the terrain, lots of open ground here with short grass cropped short by zillions of Rabbits, so target rich as well which gives you movement & the human eye is very good at picking that up . . . with good glass you can pickup that detail, shadows, body shape, difference in colour etc especially at LR

600 seems like it should be really harder to see stuff . . . but its not really if you can see 400 now i dont think youll have a problem, hitting the little fcks is the trick.

----------


## Rossiwiz

Brother in Laws birthday today, lives on the other side of the ditch (nobodies perfect). But his is an ok sort of a guy so took him off for one of our famous north of Napier Goat Hunts. As we slugged up the hill heading for our normal spot he stops and announces that there is a goat in the pine trees. I have a look and blow me down, standing no more than thirty feet away is a big old Billy. Handed BiL my boys Howa mini action .223, much to the annoyance of the boy and the billy just kept looking at us. Thought someone might be taking the mick but no, one shot and the bugger dropped like a stone. (I know, at that range should have poked it in the eye or something, but we are not as awesome as some of you boys and girls). Wasn't the end of the fun, considering the slim pickings, we picked off four in total, most over 350 yards including a little chap with his head stuck in the fence. After a epic walk to recover, up, down, up, up again then down, then repeat in reverse order, my boy stops dead in his tracks and says "Dad, Rabbit!" I look well forward of him but he is pointing at almost his feet, no more than 2m in front. Well, blow me over, but here sitting in the grass shaking like a leaf is a brown bunny. Boy tried to load a round and end it's suffering but bunny gained some courage and finally gapped it. Probably for the best, he looked kinda cute. Oh well all stories must end so here is the very proud Aussie (ex Kiwi) with his monster Billy. Back straps for tea tonight, and a bloody good shower as I now stink like that Billy.

----------


## Russian 22.

Keeping the horns?

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## rossi.45

> [/U] my point was more oriented towards the actual physical ability to spot such a small target at 600m+


i tried today to see how far i could identify a rabbit at longer range with my binos,   then range them & look thru my 20X Leupold to check. . . first off i could clearly see a dozen young rabbits playing at 630yrds, the movement was a big help to pick them up.

next was a cat cruising thru at 850yrds, then 1 rabbit standing still at 900yrds  . . . . 1 more further out but i couldnt get a range, at least another 100-150 yards.

R.

----------


## Kamel

> The terriers doing what they do best... this one tried to make a run for it. Big mistake!
> 
> Attachment 100951


Reminds me of my two red healer cattle dogs, they loved to play stretch the cat when one came into our yard.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## cambo

Bit of a recce trip last weekend.....
1026 bunnies, 5 wallabies and 1 cat was the total tally for the 4 of us.
Only shot sat afternoon as we drove around to suss the place out, last couple of hrs of daylight, and Sunday AM till we ran out of ammo

----------


## csmiffy

> Bit of a recce trip last weekend.....
> 1026 bunnies, 5 wallabies and 1 cat was the total tally for the 4 of us.
> Only shot sat afternoon as we drove around to suss the place out, last couple of hrs of daylight, and Sunday AM till we ran out of ammo
> 
> Attachment 101331


Did the easter bunny hunt at alex years ago about 6 times. Lot of work and we only ever got one decent block.
You beat our best score by 400 lol.
I'd much rather do what you did.

----------


## csmiffy

Not me but it sounds like that francesko dude was a bit of a pest and got sorted lol

----------


## Flyblown

> i tried today to see how far i could identify a rabbit at longer range with my binos,   then range them & look thru my 20X Leupold to check. . . first off i could clearly see a dozen young rabbits playing at 630yrds, the movement was a big help to pick them up.
> 
> next was a cat cruising thru at 850yrds, then 1 rabbit standing still at 900yrds  . . . . 1 more further out but i couldnt get a range, at least another 100-150 yards.
> 
> R.


I am going to come and visit you. Look out!

----------


## viper

Morning hunt that went a bit pear shaped as the rotary mag in my near new Savage A22 shit itself. Plastic tang broke off and all tension lost.
Covered under warranty but no chance of getting it replaced 2 days out from Christmas. :Angry: 
Back to the trusty Unique, nice to take it out and as lethal as ever.
72 shot.

----------


## Wingman

Another rude awakening at 3am this morning.. full moon  though so he was easy to find..

Edgun matador .25cal Pcp

----------


## rossi.45

> I am going to come and visit you. Look out!


bring your .243 @Flyblown & plenty of ammo  . . .  R

----------


## Wingman

An unlucky starling at about 90 yards with the .22 TCM, 40gr Z-max @3100fps

----------


## erniec

Oh no you have opened the door for dundee.
I can just see it.
"Hare at 200 yards with the Stirling 14P,Remington Golden Bullet .22 LR 525,36gr@1280fps"

----------


## MB



----------


## Russian 22.

That's good going. Should taste primo.

professional spooker

----------


## kidmac42



----------


## Flyblown

@kidmac42, sticking your rifle through a hole in the fence and whacking your neighbour’s pet bunny is not a nice thing to do.

----------


## kidmac42

Haha yeanah. A full abino too.
Lil Jonny the 222 sorted him out quick smart

----------


## rossi.45

CCI Subs . . longest hit 194yrds

----------


## Russian 22.

Oh how I wish I had my 12 gauge

There was another one to the left about 30 cm. 2 for 1 would've been nice


professional spooker

----------


## Dundee

> Oh how I wish I had my 12 gauge
> 
> There was another one to the left about 30 cm. 2 for 1 would've been nice
> 
> 
> professional spooker


Could of been a richochet off the steel fence.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Could of been a richochet off the steel fence.


True. It would not have been safe. And I don't think the golfers would have appreciated it ha.

professional spooker

----------


## sometimes1

> @kidmac42, sticking your rifle through a hole in the fence and whacking your neighbours pet bunny is not a nice thing to do.


 :TT TT:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Went for a drive & a tiny walk yesterday



Quite surprising really.



They will be yummy  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## wsm junkie

@Kiwi Greg any details on the rifle mate? Is that stock carbon fibre?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> @Kiwi Greg any details on the rifle mate? Is that stock carbon fibre?


Nah lighter Western Red Cedar but a little delicate, plenty of character if you aren't careful, but at 4.26 lbs you can't have everything  :Have A Nice Day:  

More details here, https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....minator-13685/

----------


## wsm junkie

> Nah lighter Western Red Cedar but a little delicate, plenty of character if you aren't careful, but at 4.26 lbs you can't have everything  
> 
> More details here, https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....minator-13685/


Cool, thanks Greg

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> @Kiwi Greg would the 22 terminator fit in a howa mini action or does it need a longer one to feed from the mag.


I'm not sure, but considering the factory 223 Tikka mag requires extending I doubt it.

----------


## chopsuey

Finally got a second to zero my new sightron stac.. bloody love it!! The first bunny was eyeballing me so headshot for him at 100m and his mate 500mm to the right.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

hey guys question for all the rabbiters on here.
the other night we had a bloody good ol North Canty Nor'wester 
I was working night shift and I noticed on the way home at just before dawn there were rabbits and hares out and about everywhere (more than I would usually see).
Is this just a coincidence or does the Nor'wester really stir them up and make them more active ???
Also of note there were a lot of Black birds just sitting on the road near suicidally launching themselves at my car as the headlights picked them up (must've cleaned up 4 or 5 on the way home too).

----------


## rossi.45

lots of the little young rabbits shot  . . . plenty of them around



my first attempt at one thousand yards with the .243 using the 87grn VMax  . . . probably not the best bullet for the job, its only doing 1100fps by the time its reached the target 1.7 seconds later & dropped 370 inches hitting with 240bs of energy . . not sure if i will do it again but it sure was a buzz when the disk ( 21 inch ) was hit

----------


## Flyblown

> my first attempt at one thousand yards with the .243 using the 87grn VMax  . . . probably not the best bullet for the job, its only doing 1100fps by the time its reached the target 1.7 seconds later & dropped 370 inches hitting with 240bs of energy . . not sure if i will do it again but it sure was a buzz when the disk ( 21 inch ) was hit.


No shit! I would have been doing my Saturday Night Fever moves, the full routine!

----------


## viper

New Ruger and I getting into the groove together. , 41 shot this evening.

----------


## viper

> are you seeing lower numbers since the new virus was released. @viper


 @berg243  , no not on the farms that I shoot. I keep a shooting dairy for the farmers to let them know numbers shot and I am up from last year. I had a PB with 182 shot n an afternoon about 6 weeks ago.
We have had a really big spring flush of young ones which are for the most part half to three quarter grown and will now do what rabbits do so well..........eat and breed.

Some farms I understand did get a noticeable result but really mate the whole thing by most farmers consider it a flop.
So all they have done is probably add further resistance to the rabbit. I have heard that they are talking about re - releasing it ( last virus ) once they understand it better and how it works ?????? !!!!!!
Great to know that they are releasing this shit into our environment but don't know how it works.
I also read in the Otago Daily Times that there has been a third virus in the North Island and that has now reached us down here adding further resistance to current and any future strains .

Funny how despite science and millions of dollars thrown at the problem the mighty Rabbit keeps on trucking but has never developed resistance to small pieces of lead fired at high speed .

----------


## Sideshow

Funny how despite science and millions of dollars thrown at the problem the mighty Rabbit keeps on trucking but has never developed resistance to small pieces of lead fired at high speed .[/QUOTE] @viper bit like that two legged species  :Wtfsmilie:  and I’m not talking duck as you can now only shoot em with high speed steel :Wtfsmilie:  :XD:  :Wink:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## McNotty

> @berg243  , no not on the farms that I shoot. I keep a shooting dairy for the farmers to let them know numbers shot and I am up from last year. I had a PB with 182 shot n an afternoon about 6 weeks ago.
> We have had a really big spring flush of young ones which are for the most part half to three quarter grown and will now do what rabbits do so well..........eat and breed.
> 
> Some farms I understand did get a noticeable result but really mate the whole thing by most farmers consider it a flop.
> So all they have done is probably add further resistance to the rabbit. I have heard that they are talking about re - releasing it ( last virus ) once they understand it better and how it works ?????? !!!!!!
> Great to know that they are releasing this shit into our environment but don't know how it works.
> I also read in the Otago Daily Times that there has been a third virus in the North Island and that has now reached us down here adding further resistance to current and any future strains .
> 
> Funny how despite science and millions of dollars thrown at the problem the mighty Rabbit keeps on trucking but has never developed resistance to small pieces of lead fired at high speed .


 @viper the station I hunt on down south in the Marlborough high country had the new strain released last year. It's been a huge success, the rabbiter used to take 10 000 a year (gutted and processed) now you'd struggle to see 20 during the magic couple of hours in evening if you went for a decent drive. He's out of a job, and has now gone onto the deer. Will be interesting to see what happens in the upcoming seasons, if they do like you say, become resistant. 
Was quite interesting actually, every year around tailing time in October a wave of the old virus would come through and kill off hundreds, the place reeked.

----------


## viper

> @viper the station I hunt on down south in the Marlborough high country had the new strain released last year. It's been a huge success, the rabbiter used to take 10 000 a year (gutted and processed) now you'd struggle to see 20 during the magic couple of hours in evening if you went for a decent drive. He's out of a job, and has now gone onto the deer. Will be interesting to see what happens in the upcoming seasons, if they do like you say, become resistant. 
> Was quite interesting actually, every year around tailing time in October a wave of the old virus would come through and kill off hundreds, the place reeked.


 @McNotty Interesting how random it is. I have heard of a farm down here that also got a great result from the last virus but the farm next door looks no different in rabbit numbers.
The rabbits have shown they seem to build resistance over successive generations and although the virus will continue to work  the kill ratio declines.
I always find it strange how it suddenly flares up like you mentioned then drops away .

----------


## Sideshow

Have seen that here in the uk with myxomatosis viper. You will see a Warren that looks healthy and seems to be getting bigger then whamm and there's sick ones all over the place. Seems to take two years for them to start coming back again.

----------


## Flyblown

> @McNotty Interesting how random it is. I have heard of a farm down here that also got a great result from the last virus but the farm next door looks no different in rabbit numbers.
> The rabbits have shown they seem to build resistance over successive generations and although the virus will continue to work  the kill ratio declines.
> I always find it strange how it suddenly flares up like you mentioned then drops away .


The rabbits will be back. 

Somewhere I've got a UK report on myxo and calicivirus, will see if I can find it. Very interesting reading. The conclusion is that virus releases are a temporary solution, that affords the land owner the opportunity to get onto the survivors. It specifically identifies the lack of landowner follow up action as the primary reason rabbit populations can bounce back so fast, as virus efficacy is weakened so quickly. Successive generations have considerably less mortality rates than the initial outbreak.

Basically the report says that virus releases are a lazy and ineffectual way to try and control rabbits unless there is serious grunt work. 

In the mid 80s in Sussex and Surrey where I grew up, on the dairy farms as a youngster I was obsessed with shooting rabbits as it was a great income and great fun, but also quite a serious business. At the peak of their population the damage was extraordinary. But then in the late 80s mixy went through the bunnies and they were staggering around the dairies, we'd hit them with baseball bats. They disappeared almost overnight it seemed. 

I left the UK in 89 but went back in 92 and couldn't believe it, the bunnies were back and in higher numbers than before!

The only way to remove rabbits from a particular area was to deal to the warrens, with ferrets and dogs, then gas, then a JCB back hoe.  The problem was many of the warrens were in old copses and hedgerows that defined field boundaries, going way back to the 12th and 13th centuries.  So you had to be really careful not to damage the history, it was a serious business maintaining these ancient boundaries.  But also a lot of the warrens were under old derelict farm buildings and so on and it was down to the cocky to manage his own problem by tidying up after himself, and previous generations.  Something that many cockies simply aren't very good at.

----------


## csmiffy

Rabbits are like gorse.
It isn't just one thing that gets rid of them and it takes perseverance to finish off and vigilance to stop it coming back

----------


## Kaneo76

Shot these guys last night, the Mrs has been losing duckings so this should help

----------


## Russian 22.

> Attachment 102869
> 
> Shot these guys last night, the Mrs has been losing duckings so this should help


That's good shooting. I always thought they didn't stay still very long

----------


## Kaneo76

There were four of them, shot two and the other two took off. One of them didn't go to far and poked his head up which gave me enough time to shoot him too.

I've caught one in a leg hold trap before but never seen them in a group like that, they weren't full grown and looked to be play fighting each other

I have set a Doc trap there to see if I can get the other one.

----------


## 6x47

> are you seeing lower numbers since the new virus was released. @viper


No, the opposite here in Hawkes Bay. There are more than ever, and plenty of new little ones appearing.

There is a jet black one at the end of your road and that is at least 2yrs old which tells you the virus is ineffective. That latest strain release has done nothing I can spot.

----------


## Flyblown

Outstanding effort, @Kaneo76.  Never seen any mustelids shot like that before, wouldn't have even thought it possible.

----------


## Kaneo76

Cheers for the comments and likes.

It was to dark to check the Doc trap before work but just checked it now and picked up a female from the same spot - thinking it was the one that got away yesterday. Rubbed it all around the trap and reset it again.

Shame there isnt a tail competition in Hawke's Bay that I know of, either way its a win for the birds in the area

----------


## kukuwai

> Shame there isnt a tail competition in Hawke's Bay that I know of.


Hey Kaneo the tail competition is nation wide. Just put the tails in your freezer and drop them into any hunting and fishing store anytime during the month of november.

Each tail = 1 entry. Great prizes.

https://www.huntingandfishing.co.nz/swamp-comp-2018

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kaneo76

Sweet, Cheers for the info Kukuwai.

Just done a mission in the pouring rain to recover the tails.

Now have four bagged up in the freezer. Good stuff.

----------


## kukuwai

> Sweet, Cheers for the info Kukuwai.
> 
> Just done a mission in the pouring rain to recover the tails.
> 
> Now have four bagged up in the freezer. Good stuff.


Good on ya 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## time out

Amazing work on the ferrets @Kaneo76 - great that you saved the tails 
The last one I got was about six months back - I recall being told that a piece of skin nailed inside the doc250 box would help to pull in the next one - so I cut a fairly big piece of skin off him and along with the tail - put it in the freezer - only just remembered it tonight, so found it and will try out some tomorrow. Putrid smell cutting skin off that ferret - must be desperate but worth a try. Also using Connovation Lure-it Muskattract recently - putrid stuff and hasn’t yet pulled in another mustilid - but I keep trying stuff - but something is attracting hogs

----------


## Kaneo76

Hi Time out,

Good luck on the trapping.

Be interested to see how your trap goes with the ferret skin, nasty work cutting that up I bet - not much smells worse than a ferret.

Had a hog in another Doc trap the other night. I get alot more hogs than mustelids.

Wild cats are the other problem on this property.

Cheers,

----------


## Russian 22.

> Hi Time out,
> 
> Good luck on the trapping.
> 
> Be interested to see how your trap goes with the ferret skin, nasty work cutting that up I bet - not much smells worse than a ferret.
> 
> Had a hog in another Doc trap the other night. I get alot more hogs than mustelids.
> 
> Wild cats are the other problem on this property.
> ...


Could try a rabbit distress caller on them.

----------


## Dundee

First kill at 140 yards with the new stock on,Bo on the retrieve.

----------


## Magnus

got the boy out to rid of few varimin, little buggers are out in full force atm.

----------


## Sparrow

Feel like i've finally got to grips with the .22 wmr subs, 5 from 5 today. cat and a magpie at work been after the cat for a while the quail hatch is down to 6 from 12.

Then a trio of these tonight. 

Wednesday nights tea sorted   :Wink:

----------


## MB

what are wmr subs like? winchester?

----------


## Sparrow

> what are wmr subs like? winchester?


Yes winchester, felt a bit like i was throwing stones to start with but have them zeroed at 60m now and go from there. the loudest part is when they hit the target. pricey tho should really get a .22lr

----------


## MB

Sure, but those subs make the WMR pretty versatile?

----------


## Magnus

Please explain what the benefits of using subsonic rounds for WMR? Seems like a waste?

----------


## tanqueray

> Please explain what the benefits of using subsonic rounds for WMR? Seems like a waste?


It's quieter than a standard WMR round, especially with a suppressor.

----------


## Magnus

> It's quieter than a standard WMR round, especially with a suppressor.


Absolutely, but still subsonic so no real advantage over a 22LR?

----------


## MB

> Absolutely, but still subsonic so no real advantage over a 22LR?


You could use standard WMR rounds for longer range stuff, or where more energy needed and the subsonics for closer range stuff, or where keeping quiet is important, so quite versatile. The first option isn't really there for 22LR. HV rounds never seem to be that accurate in 22LR and certainly don't have the punch of supersonic WMR rounds. Having said that, you are right, at the subsonic end, I can't see any advantage of WMR over 22LR.

----------


## Marty Henry

Same weight, same speed, same energy as a .22 sub so all the good points of the magnum have been lost.

----------


## MB

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/20...2-wmr-chamber/

----------


## Marty Henry

As above chamber ddimensions are different I however have seen it done accidentally in a sako quad first round chambered and actually fired and hit the target but didnt eject and needed a rod to get it out.
Owner admitted to a brain fade and had noticed the rounds looked short in the magazine.

----------


## viper

Evening shoot up a small gully, 43 shot without moving, longest shot 130 mtrs and most under 100.
The next gully had as many again but ammo ran out. Gotta love the 17Hmr on rabbits it must be the perfect combination of speed, range, recoil, energy on rabbits......cheaper ammo would be nice but it's very effective on the bunnies.

----------


## Flyblown

That's a decent haul for sure @viper. From one spot gives a good indication of how thick they are down there.

----------


## viper

Numbers are high in my area and the farms I shoot on. Other farms the numbers could be more or less. You never really know from one place to the next.
Weather can play a part on the day / night as well. It was still and warm ( not to hot ) so last evening was mint.

----------


## rossi.45

longest hit with CCI subs for the day . . .

----------


## suthy

Small bunny/big hare from my place last night. Hare was @ 94m, bunny @ like 30m ish. Longest shot I've mace with subs in 22lr and reticle holdover instead of dialing. The sheer amount of meat that came off the hare was ridiculous...

----------


## quentin

Managed to get out and actually see rabbits in the neighbours place. The cows have been let back in, and the grass is short enough to shoot again. I know there are rabbits around, as the roadside is dotted with them when we drive to work in the morning.

----------


## Sideshow

Look at this fat barstool  :O O:  :Thumbsup: 

Tried to get him with the air pistol the other day. 
Thought I’d missed but looks like the slug ran down his back :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Rattus Mungus.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Sideshow

Year I wanted to throw him on the kitchen scales but the wife started to throw her toys out of the cot :XD: 
Really don’t know what the fuse was about :ORLY: 
Well with the whined up :Thumbsup:

----------


## rossi.45

Rossi .45LC using 230grn. LEE soft lead bullet at 960fps  . . . a fun gun to take out for some old school shooting

----------


## Micky Duck

.45lc???? 

set up a couple of those fenns inside a trap box with a crust of bread and an orange ping pong ball last week,in the back section 5 yards from the dog kennels...so far 3 hedge hogs and a very ugly rat with scabby tail and funky cauliflower ears.

----------


## Micky Duck

> Absolutely, but still subsonic so no real advantage over a 22LR?


no real advantage.....45grn vs 42grn but if you own and use a magnum .22 you quite possibly dont own a .22lr,the 22lr is definately cheaper to feed,it would be interesting to hear how quiet the magnun subs are without suppressor...Ive taken to using my .22lr bare with subsonics,the noise is quiet enough that I dont think I will bother with suppressor on the rimfire again.

----------


## Pineapple

Finally got a chance to go for a walk with the 22lr AR again - mopped up a few bunnies. I have decided the holosun works really well for the farms I shoot on as they have alot of small hills and often you turn a corner and they are 20m away. Also the 22 ar is just so fun to shoot.

----------


## time out

Good size Norway @Sideshow - the Fenn is an ugly killing machine
I soured a lot of trap bait by putting one in the end of a culvert for a rabbit - it makes a mess of a hog if you don’t get back to it in a day or so - I hate getting a hog out of a Fenn 6

----------


## Sideshow

Yep I'm just glad they have the little safety catch. Hate to get me fingers in the road :Zomg:

----------


## Dundee

Been a bit slack on posting lately.
Couple of hares last night at mid range...any where between 20 and 200yards :Grin: 

More dust in the boot from the gravel road.

Ready to go after hanging on the clothes line all night.
Back steaks.

And back legs.

----------


## dannyb

Good night on the Hares bout an hour with my son on the spotlight, 8 in total (1 already processed in the bag) taken with the 22 average range 50 yards or less all but 1 head shot. 

Might have to hit @Dundee up for some hare recipes got a freezer full of back legs and a bag of back steaks to eat now

----------


## Marty Henry

Its nice to see hares being put to good use, so much tasty meat on them.

----------


## GWH

Headshots only. Tikka T1x 17hmr in the raspberry orchard

----------


## Shootm

> Headshots only. Tikka T1x 17hmr in the raspberry orchard 
> 
> Attachment 104758


How’s the knee going there young fella?

----------


## GWH

> Hows the knee going there young fella?


Is mint as now man

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## bully

> Headshots only. Tikka T1x 17hmr in the raspberry orchard 
> 
> Attachment 104758


How does the Tikka shoot, accurate? You like it?

----------


## GWH

> How does the Tikka shoot, accurate? You like it?


Its a mates, im very impressed with it, it shoots very small groups at 100 yards, I have a Savage classic 17hmr and i think i'll be upgrading to the T1x, great 10 round mag in the Tikka too.

----------


## suthy

Here's a few from when I managed to get out for a walk on Saturday in the 30+ degree heat, surprisingly there were still a few about.

And a couple more from my place during the week - you can tell it's at home because the cheeky bloody cat's already licking its chops after rolling all over it!!

----------


## Dundee

> Good night on the Hares bout an hour with my son on the spotlight, 8 in total (1 already processed in the bag) taken with the 22 average range 50 yards or less all but 1 head shot. 
> Attachment 104745
> Might have to hit @Dundee up for some hare recipes got a freezer full of back legs and a bag of back steaks to eat now


BBQ hare meat is awesome!! No recipe needed

----------


## dannyb

> BBQ hare meat is awesome!! No recipe needed


Legs too @Dundee or just back steaks ? Was it you that suggested cook and coat ? Also I butchered mine and froze immediately should I defrost them a day or two before I use them and let them age in the fridge ?

----------


## cambo

Did another mission to the farm. Dropped another 772 bunnies and a few velocirabbits as well.
Managed to smack over my first black bunny. Would've taken it to the taxidermist if the other wasn't missing. 223 55gr SP made it go pop  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Legs too @Dundee or just back steaks ? Was it you that suggested cook and coat ? Also I butchered mine and froze immediately should I defrost them a day or two before I use them and let them age in the fridge ?


The ultimate ultimate hare recipe: 

Separate back legs. Remove the floating ribs so that you have a long section of back - the loin and saddle.
Place into a good sized stainless pot with:
1 bottle cheap Ausi Red.
1 grated carrot
6 crushed Juniper berries.
2 Bay leaves - fresh if you have them
1/2 tsp sugar
1 chopped celery stalk
1/2 onion diced

Leave in pot with lid on in fridge turning the meat over when you are at the fridge so that all meat is exposed to marinade for 3 or 4 days
Place a good sized stainless or cast pan on the heat. 
With tongs or by hand place meat into hot pan with oil. Glaze/seal the meat. This is an important step as it stops the joints loosing moisture.
Strain the marinade into the frying pan and discard strainings. 
Place the joints back into the pot
De glaze the pan with the marinade.
Poor the marinade out of the pan back into the pot and gently simmer the joints until tender.
Again lift the joints out of the cooked marinade into the pan.

Increase the heat in the pot to a gentle boil and reduce the marinade to a thick Jus (sauce)
When ready to serve reglaze the meat in the pan with a little olive oil. Serve with the Jus and roast vegetables and greens.
Not complicated, requires only a pot and a frypan and would win Master Chef !!

----------


## MB

Hare today...

I used the "gutless" method to prepare the animal taking backstraps and back legs. So much nicer than dealing with guts! All good practice for the rare occasion I get to shoot something bigger.

----------


## dannyb

Gutless method is great for hares and bunnies, best done immediately if possible as I find the skin is easier to pull off the fresher it is, surprising amount of meat on a hares back steaks and back legs

----------


## Tahr

https://honest-food.net/hare-stew-hard-times/

----------


## Dundee

> Legs too @Dundee or just back steaks ? Was it you that suggested cook and coat ? Also I butchered mine and froze immediately should I defrost them a day or two before I use them and let them age in the fridge ?


I hang mine on the line overnight deal with them in the morning. Refridgerate for a day then freeze. Back legs and steaks.Get them out of freezer the morning before.Very tender.

----------


## MB

Guts in or guts out for hanging?

----------


## dannyb

> Guts in or guts out for hanging?


I would imagine just remove back legs and steaks and hang them, if hanging whole animal would suggest guts out. 
I can't do that here too hot and too many flys. 
I'll just let em mature in the fridge for a day then freeze em, as Dundee has suggested

----------


## MB

Mine stay in the fridge for 24 hours. I've always thought that hanging at (cool) ambient temperature adds to the game flavour, more so if you leave the guts in. We don't need any more gamey flavour in our meat, so I'm happy with the fridge! 

Some of the old stories talk about hanging game until the maggots are dropping out  :Sick:

----------


## viper

Awesome still afternoon in Rabbitsville yesterday , 2 hour walk with 55 bunnies shot and one dirty big fat Hedgehog.

----------


## Ernie

> Mine stay in the fridge for 24 hours. I've always thought that hanging at (cool) ambient temperature adds to the game flavour, more so if you leave the guts in. We don't need any more gamey flavour in our meat, so I'm happy with the fridge! 
> 
> Some of the old stories talk about hanging game until the maggots are dropping out


Thats what I was always told. Hares hung with guts and collect blood for the Jugged Hare sauce. Rabbits, just soak in salt water.
Game birds like partridge, Pheasant, duck and quail, Hang by the neck, guts out, with some of the old boys leaving pheasants till the body dropped off the head.

Deer, as long as its cool, hang for up to 10 days once skinned. 

Ive eaten 4 week hung horsemeat and its amazing

----------


## rossi.45

first shot of the evening  . . . 



first outing using a muzzlebreak instead of the DPT suppressor . .. interesting

----------


## Sideshow

> first shot of the evening  . . . 
> 
> Attachment 105213
> 
> first outing using a muzzlebreak instead of the DPT suppressor . .. interesting


WHAT!!!

At lest the farmer won't have to shear those sheep out front, the wool will be blown off :XD:

----------


## viper

@ rossi.45 , been amazing conditions this weekend , hope your talking about rbbits and not those white woolly things in the paddock below you.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

If he is it's what you would call a target rich environment :Zomg:  :Thumbsup:  look free range mutton fill ya boots :ORLY:

----------


## rossi.45

> @ rossi.45 , been amazing conditions this weekend , hope your talking about rbbits and not those white woolly things in the paddock below you.


no worries there    @viper  . . . i was firing over them to the next hill over  

the blast/pressure from the break ( Das LOUDNER )  certainly gets your attention  . . not sure if its a good idea yet vrs a suppressor for varminting but for a $100 off   @Timberwolf ( cheers ) its worth a try

----------


## viper

> no worries there    @viper  . . . i was firing over them to the next hill over  
> 
> the blast/pressure from the break ( Das LOUDNER )  certainly gets your attention  . . not sure if its a good idea yet vrs a suppressor for varminting but for a $100 off   @Timberwolf ( cheers ) its worth a try


I've never used a muzzle break and have never really had a rifle recoil wise that needed one but I am certainly a fan of suppressors, quiet is good.

----------


## rossi.45

> I've never used a muzzle break and have never really had a rifle recoil wise that needed one but I am certainly a fan of suppressors, quiet is good.


my theory is that the less recoil the less disturbance to the rifle  . . so more accuracy/precision

----------


## Moa Hunter

> first shot of the evening  . . . 
> 
> Attachment 105213
> 
> first outing using a muzzlebreak instead of the DPT suppressor . .. interesting


Rossi you could print a book with your amazing hunting scene photos

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Guts in or guts out for hanging?


Guts out always for everything !. If the gut is left in the digestive bacteria will keep on producing gas and by morning the meat will very likely be tainted. Just a quick cut and get the intestines and stomach out rough and ready don't worry about the chest cavity, then hang em up overnight like Dundee suggests

----------


## Wingman

Another midnight disturbance of the peace out side my bedroom window

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Another smelly pest on a recent walk with the mighty 4.26Lb 22 Terminator  :Have A Nice Day: 



He actually didn't taste too bad......for a Billy Goat  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Another smelly pest on a recent walk with the mighty 4.26Lb 22 Terminator 
> 
> 
> 
> He actually didn't taste too bad......for a Billy Goat Gruff


 You Troll

----------


## Dundee

Took the mighty new stocked stirling on the way to the river.Pinged a magpie from here where Bo fetched it.

Bringing it back.

And under the fence and back on the quad proud as punch!

----------


## Shearer

Victim of a frustrated deer stalker.

----------


## dannyb

Got a couple magpies with the new Ruger 10/22 yesterday,  there were 2 in a tree about 30 yards away I shot the first one and it was instant death, the second one buggered off about 150 yards away, I thought I'll see if I can call him back in with a distress call. 
Nothing to loose hit the old youtube on my phone and shit as soon as I started playing the distress call within seconds he was back almost on top of us it was almost like it was irresistible for him.
We were standing out in the open, he'd just seen us shoot the other one but he came right back within 20 for his dose of lead.
I have heard of magpies coming in to distress calls but never tried it, can confirm it works *very* effectively. 
Sorry no pics just thought I'd share my story

----------


## dannyb

> I would be happy with that as a consolation at the end of an unsuccessful deer hunt


Me too, someone very wise once told me never pass up an animal at the beginning of the hunt that you would be happy with at the end, I think this is relevant especially to meat hunters. 
Hey most people, me included would love a crack at a nice stag, hell I'd be happy with a 10 or even an 8 pointer. I would then happily live out the rest of my days shooting hinds/spikers/goats and anything else tasty that has the misfortune of crossing my sights when there's room in the freezer. 
A goat if not too old is still food in the freezer and actually pretty good eating. 
Good hunting

----------


## Shearer

> Me too, someone very wise once told me never pass up an animal at the beginning of the hunt that you would be happy with at the end, I think this is relevant especially to meat hunters. 
> Hey most people, me included would love a crack at a nice stag, hell I'd be happy with a 10 or even an 8 pointer. I would then happily live out the rest of my days shooting hinds/spikers/goats and anything else tasty that has the misfortune of crossing my sights when there's room in the freezer. 
> A goat if not too old is still food in the freezer and actually pretty good eating. 
> Good hunting


This one never made it to the freezer although I have no problem with good goat meat. I had thought about it as I made my way over to it but when I could smell him 10m away I changed my mind. He was a cull only.
I had just spent the best part of a day exploring a very good looking new area but came across very little deer sign. :Oh Noes:

----------


## viper

Stunning weather at the moment ,rabbits everywhere.
New Ruger is really going well the action is smoothing out and settling in.

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

magnum or LR mate ?

----------


## viper

.22 LR , I couldn't afford to run a magnum here mate and with the numbers there's no need.
Run a 17 HMR for longer work out to 180mtrs.... after that I just walk up closer.
I have run a 222 and 223 but the reloading is soul destroying and the time vs economics's don't add up......plus my ammo is paid for by the farmer.
After the last virus failure I 'm his best weapon and friend :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Mintie

Made a sweet 121m connection on a Magpie yesterday, even better that my son was sitting in the car next to me when I did it so there was a witness! This older JW is starting to earn a healthy respect.

----------


## rossi.45

first shot of the evening . . . longest hit 170yrds. Winchester PowerPoints

----------


## viper

They are always few and far between , the Ruger it's it first Black Rabbit under it's belt

----------


## 6x47

I was deliberately leaving a black bunny alone near our cattle yards but arrived home the other day to see the stripped remains of his carcase strung over a fence. I suspect the cat has killed and half eaten him, and a hawk has dragged the rest off  :Sad:

----------


## Flyblown

Having fun on the magpies, bunnies and hares with the CZ 455 Varmint, shooting CCI Standard Velocity. 

Up to around 25-26 magpies from the same sociable spot on the deck - they mob up and fly around the homestead about 45-60 mins after first light, and land in the same trees over and over. Whack whack whack. Very predictable birds, in terms of their behaviour. Using dead ones as a lure works every time, just prop them up on a piece of bent wire.

The mob is looking a bit light on numbers now, only 4-5 left. Longest with the .22LR so far, 141m. Occasionally I cheat, if I can see one trying to hide at about 200m+ over the river, I blow it up with the .223. No mercy!

----------


## dannyb

Got another 1 today to go with the 2 I got last week

----------


## spada

Took the 17WSM for a  walk 
These three plus 3 rabbits and a possum not pictured coz the battery died but it did happen

----------


## john m

Good night out 5 wallaby 3 rabbits 30+ possums and a spiker all shot with  .22 Mag and Winchester 40 gr JHP.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

I went out this morning for another rabbit shoot, started spotlighting at 5 am then got a few when it turned light as well.

More back straps for the Pud to make him big and strong





Looks like it's working   :Wink:

----------


## dannyb

2 more magpies today, streched the legs on the ruger out to 120 yards, proving deadly so far

----------


## Dundee

> I went out this morning for another rabbit shoot, started spotlighting at 5 am then got a few when it turned light as well.
> 
> More back straps for the Pud to make him big and strong
> 
> Attachment 106961
> 
> Attachment 106962
> 
> Looks like it's working


What a spoilt cat!

----------


## mkm

Gotta love those moments when you just cant miss - helping out the neighbour with a bunny problem - <2 mins work, job done!

----------


## Dama dama

Took my boys out this morning in the Alexandra thyme and tor country.   I didn't cover myself in glory missing two magpies and taking 4 shots for the only bunny we got (I'm blaming their grandfathers .17)  As usual the hunting trip turned into a rock climbing and exploration mission...all good fun.
Boys get their good looks from their mothers side...

----------


## viper

Geez only one rabbit for a walk in Central is pretty amazing in itself.

----------


## Dama dama

Yeah, a bit of noise going on.  Hard to keep those two quiet.   Checked the .17hmr in the afternoon and was out about 40mm at 50m, so I can blame the rifle...

----------


## chopsuey

Walk around a mates farm last night, 13 + 1 magpie between 2 of us. .22lr and .17hmr taking out the long shots.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

The Wife's two hares from this evening's varminting, 260m and 280m. I concentrated on exploding magpies, longest 312m, got five out of the six that were mobbing up.  When they don't get any pressure they are a bit dumb, the way they all go and land next to their fallen comrades...  so that means there is one left that is now the supersmart. Will get him next time. 

I love this rifle so much I might actually sleep with it tonight, T3 Super Varmint .223 1:12" twist. It sends the 50gr Z-Max at 3400fps with a staunch load of Benchmark 1. Allegedly slightly over pressure but the ADI brass has been holding up well, and not much in the way of trouble on the bolt face or primers. Deadly accurate, genuine inch at 300m material.

Note use of very dangerous detachable magazine.

----------


## Danger Mouse

> first shot of the evening . . . longest hit 170yrds. Winchester PowerPoints
> 
> Attachment 106362


Whst rifle is that, savage?

----------


## Flyblown

There's something deeply satisfying about shooting magpies. All these were taken from the same two trees, one at 80m, the other at 96m, using a single decoy bird at first (the really rotten one), then adding other birds over the next several days. This morning I smacked three new birds who'd come for a look, obviously keen on moving into the recently vacated territory... There's a couple more that are just scattered feathers now as the hawk was on them first thing.

Magpie hunting is something of a craft I reckon, you get to recognise the different types of calls and what they mean, how many birds there are, where they are. I can listen in the study while I'm working, and quickly pop out for quarter of an hour when I hear they're close. It's getting a fair bit quieter... 

Thanks to @GWH for sending me a distress call media file, played that on the shed hifi at max volume this morning, worked a treat! Three birds came into the garden, first one landed about 30 seconds after I pressed play on the remote... it bought a CCI right through the engine room. Brilliant. Won't play the distress call very often, as don't want them becoming accustomed to it.

----------


## dannyb

I find the distress call works great for bringing them back after you've shot a couple and the rest scatter, play the call always a couple cant resist and get added to the talley

----------


## GWH

> There's something deeply satisfying about shooting magpies. All these were taken from the same two trees, one at 80m, the other at 96m, using a single decoy bird at first (the really rotten one), then adding other birds over the next several days. This morning I smacked three new birds who'd come for a look, obviously keen on moving into the recently vacated territory... There's a couple more that are just scattered feathers now as the hawk was on them first thing.
> 
> Magpie hunting is something of a craft I reckon, you get to recognise the different types of calls and what they mean, how many birds there are, where they are. I can listen in the study while I'm working, and quickly pop out for quarter of an hour when I hear they're close. It's getting a fair bit quieter... 
> 
> Thanks to @GWH for sending me a distress call media file, played that on the shed hifi at max volume this morning, worked a treat! Three birds came into the garden, first one landed about 30 seconds after I pressed play on the remote... it bought a CCI right through the engine room. Brilliant. Won't play the distress call very often, as don't want them becoming accustomed to it.
> 
> Attachment 108890


Thats awesome! I also find it quite satisfying smoking over maggies and those other noisy bastard from accross the ditch, the old plouthers.  Good work, pleased the distress call helped.

----------


## A330driver

Quote.....There's something deeply satisfying about shooting magpies.

Definitely a book title,I cant stop laughing.....Premo mate..lol

----------


## Flyblown

Set up the hifi in the garden last night to broadcast magpie distress, and got two more. This morning I waited a few minutes until a big mob came looking for the neighbours... hit play and it was all on! The response is incredible, they make an immediate beeline for the distress call. Shot four out of the five that came in, in less than five minutes. Will give it a rest until late afternoon, as don't want to overplay the call. Thanks again Clint @GWH. No footage of the actual shooting unfortunately but the vid shows what we've done. 

Far out this magpie shooting is great fun.

----------


## Sparrow

bloody good   :Thumbsup:

----------


## kukuwai

Just back from the big old family get together/batch clean up. You know the type...the once a year weedeat, chopback, spray etc.

Anyway i noticed a few broken branches on some of the fruit trees so set 5 possum traps last night just in case.



Bingo...the first one for 2019. A gold medal winner 

Area is, SI upper west coast (full native) bordering Kaharangi NP. 

We hardly ever see a possum and when we do the sad thing is it usually means a letter in the mail soon, re: more 1080 drops 
   @Mrs Beeman   @BeeMan   @Mooseman i must say I'm looking forward to catching a few more. Also hoping for some more good yarns and pics from you three 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Just back from the big old family get together/batch clean up. You know the type...the once a year weedeat, chopback, spray etc.
> 
> Anyway i noticed a few broken branches on some of the fruit trees so set 5 possum traps last night just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo...the first one for 2019. A gold medal winner 
> 
> Area is, SI upper west coast (full native) bordering Kaharangi NP. 
> ...


Now before you do anything with that hammer sir can't we talk things over. I promise I will be good from now on   :Innocent:

----------


## Rushy

> Just back from the big old family get together/batch clean up. You know the type...the once a year weedeat, chopback, spray etc.
> 
> Anyway i noticed a few broken branches on some of the fruit trees so set 5 possum traps last night just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo...the first one for 2019. A gold medal winner 
> 
> Area is, SI upper west coast (full native) bordering Kaharangi NP. 
> ...


That is either a very small possum or a bloody big hammer.

----------


## Seventenths

Went for a rabbit shoot Thursday where I took the Sako .222 CZ455 .17 HMR, Ruger 10-22 and the Benelli .12 gauge all for a bit of a play.

I used the .222 for some long range bunnies with some 50 gr V-Maxs before going for a walk carrying the .17 HMR and .12 gauge.

Must say I haven't shot bunnies with a shotgun for nearly 20 years and forgot how much fun it is as there were some great running shots and ran dry in a few spots as the gun only holds 4

I've been thinking of a .20 gauge shotgun to help get my boys (13 & 11) into it... Thoughts?

All up it was a great day running around with a total tally of 88 rabbits, 3 wallabies and missed out on a feral cat!

Just some of the critters shot

----------


## kukuwai

> That is either a very small possum or a bloody big hammer.


Dont worry Rushy its only a bolt action hammer 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Dont worry Rushy its only a bolt action hammer 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I feel safer knowing that you have to manually re cock your elbow between blows.

----------


## Dundee

> There's something deeply satisfying about shooting magpies. All these were taken from the same two trees, one at 80m, the other at 96m, using a single decoy bird at first (the really rotten one), then adding other birds over the next several days. This morning I smacked three new birds who'd come for a look, obviously keen on moving into the recently vacated territory... There's a couple more that are just scattered feathers now as the hawk was on them first thing.
> 
> Magpie hunting is something of a craft I reckon, you get to recognise the different types of calls and what they mean, how many birds there are, where they are. I can listen in the study while I'm working, and quickly pop out for quarter of an hour when I hear they're close. It's getting a fair bit quieter... 
> 
> Thanks to @GWH for sending me a distress call media file, played that on the shed hifi at max volume this morning, worked a treat! Three birds came into the garden, first one landed about 30 seconds after I pressed play on the remote... it bought a CCI right through the engine room. Brilliant. Won't play the distress call very often, as don't want them becoming accustomed to it.
> 
> Attachment 108890


I kept a magpie diary before I left the family farm,the magpies keep coming back I got nearly 1000 one year and 7 and 8 hundred for the two years before that all the trapping info is on this thread in the first few pages,never used a distress call but a decoy works bloody well.

----------


## MB

> That is either a very small possum or a bloody big hammer.

----------


## northdude

Me n mrs northdude went out sat afternoon and night got 3 turkeys with 243 and 26 possums with our 22lrs and used one of my 22 hornets on the longer range ones

----------


## Flyblown

> I kept a magpie diary before I left the family farm,the magpies keep coming back I got nearly 1000 one year and 7 and 8 hundred for the two years before that all the trapping info is on this thread in the first few pages,never used a distress call but a decoy works bloody well.


Christ... really???

I can't get my head around where they're all coming from. Every morning, the hole we made in their territories the day before is filled with another mob. 

The 'new' mob that arrived this morning is now a dead mob. Me and the lad got 12 more with the .22LR already today, plus another 2 with the .223 Rem. 

Fair way to go if its gonna be like @Dundee's place.

----------


## Flyblown

Well after yesterday's full bag of magpies I was wondering whether we'd see more of the same this morning. But it was silent at dawn, so I went out about 30 minutes after sunrise and played my little tune. Immediately three birds came for a look, which I wasn't expecting as they hadn't made a sound up til then, so obviously they were wary and knew something was up. But still, they screwed up, and two of them went down to the .22LR, the third one I missed and he buggered off sharpish. Since then, you could hear a pin drop...

Its incredible what a difference no magpies makes to the ambient sound of the place. They drive me fucking bananas usually, especially at dawn, one of the reasons I'm waging war on them. That and wanting to give the native birds a fair go this spring. But suddenly its just little tweeters and the occasional myna. Could just about hear a couple of magpies in the distance at dusk. So we've made a hole in the territory map for sure, will be interesting to see how long our little area stays quiet. Probably until tomorrow morning first thing...

----------


## Russian 22.

> Well after yesterday's full bag of magpies I was wondering whether we'd see more of the same this morning. But it was silent at dawn, so I went out about 30 minutes after sunrise and played my little tune. Immediately three birds came for a look, which I wasn't expecting as they hadn't made a sound up til then, so obviously they were wary and knew something was up. But still, they screwed up, and two of them went down to the .22LR, the third one I missed and he buggered off sharpish. Since then, you could hear a pin drop...
> 
> Its incredible what a difference no magpies makes to the ambient sound of the place. They drive me fucking bananas usually, especially at dawn, one of the reasons I'm waging war on them. That and wanting to give the native birds a fair go this spring. But suddenly its just little tweeters and the occasional myna. Could just about hear a couple of magpies in the distance at dusk. So we've made a hole in the territory map for sure, will be interesting to see how long our little area stays quiet. Probably until tomorrow morning first thing...


It'll be like pukeko's and possums. My aunt has a small lifestyle block near whangarei. Surrounded by dairy farms.

I shot 16 possums 2 years ago. And last she shot 60. They come from miles away!

----------


## northdude

Try and thin,the mynas,down as well

----------


## FatLabrador

Have a go with a myna distress call @Flyblown

----------


## Flyblown

Problem is with the mynas is that they are generally congregating around the buildings. Whenever I line up on one, there seems to be a reason why I shouldn't take the shot. An air rifle would be a better option for mynas on this property at least. 

There's air rifles, and then there's air rifles, of course. I've been watching the Air Arms Hunting SA channel on YouTube, man he has some cool air rifles. Variable power PCP would be important for me, I would need one that can be tuned for low power, and cranked up for maximum blitz when required.

----------


## Mooseman

Magpies generally inhabit the best patches so when you take them out, the next bunch are waiting to claim the territory. Lots of fun bombing them though. When I was working in pest control we used to do a lot with the Larsen magpie traps and it was amazing the numbers farmers would catch, as Dundee said thousands. You would wonder where they keep coming from.

----------


## Josan

For mynas and magpies a 7,5-10J (0,5 gram pellet at 170-190 m/s) breakbarrel airrifle in 4,5mm is sufficient out to 25-30m. More power gives you more knock down and less wind drift at distance, but isn't needed for these small birds at shorter distances. Because of the limited energy chances of unwanted damage to buildings and other risks are minimized.

----------


## Flyblown

This is getting ridiculous. Heard some birds at dawn, cold one today, so got up and dressed in something suitably warm, set up my tunes in the driveway, got a chair, and brewed a coffee. 

Sat down and pressed play. No time for the coffee. Three birds came in immediately to the distress call, and sat on top of fence posts at 56m, three in a row. I started on the left post... pop... to the middle post... pop... to the right post... pop. Each bird fell off their post, stone dead. WTF? I have never seen magpies stay put at the sound of even a well suppressed sub. The second and third ones just gawped at their mates. POP! _Stupid birds_. I thought they were meant to be smart. Highly entertaining.

----------


## Josan

Irresistible distress call! Beats your mates dropping off the fence!

----------


## tiroatedson

Went out last night. 
7 possum 
1 rabbit
1 hare
1 turkey 

....all going for pet food..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

Training opportunity. 

Live capture rats - one a night at the moment. They get released again... on the lawn... but they don't get far!




The main reason to do this is to teach the terrier not to eat the rat. It's not like they need much training on how to catch it. That is a hard wired instinct.

----------


## northdude

went out again yesterday 3 goats with 243 and 25 possums with the annie

----------


## dannyb

> Training opportunity. 
> 
> Live capture rats - one a night at the moment. They get released again... on the lawn... but they don't get far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main reason to do this is to teach the terrier not to eat the rat. It's not like they need much training on how to catch it. That is a hard wired instinct.


Where's the training video ????

----------


## Flyblown

> Where's the training video ????


Sorry I meant to put this in the pest trapping thread. I need two hands to release the rat @dannyb, and an extra one for the phone. Not possible unless I wear a GoPro. Its all over in milliseconds anyway, rat makes about 3 metres then all of a sudden its been pulled into two halves. The objective then is to stop the male taking his half into the flaxes... disgusting dog... the bitch drops on command but old Soutie sometimes reckons he knows best. Which never ends well for him. Possums make for a good tug of war though, tough animals that they are. The most violent are ferret-polecat hybrids, few of those around here, the dogs flush them out and all hell breaks loose.

----------


## Flyblown

> went out again yesterday 3 goats with 243 and 25 possums with the annie


Nice fat goats there.

----------


## northdude

They were in good nick farmer wants them gone had nice coats as well would of been good to skin except for the big hole in it

----------


## rossi.45



----------


## dannyb

Took my youngest for an Easter bunny hunt this afternoon, safe to say she's not worried about Easter eggs ! Only managed 3 before she'd had enough.... Plenty more for me to come back for


Bought the big doe home, back legs and back fillets soaking in milk overnight, left the kits for the property owner's dog.

----------


## Mrs Beeman

Yep @kukuwai we are preparing to start our trapping in May. Been too busy with beekeeping and trying to find a buyer for our honey!!!! Could be a hard year money wise so trapping will pay the food bill😊 Kev and I have done a few night shoots and usually get about 12 to 15. Last week we went out with 30 bugs , needed one more for a total of 20 to make up our 5kg bag at home, shot a big one then couldn't find the bloody thing - no more bugs so had to go home hoping we made the weight, noooooo we were .06 grams short plus the bag. Took it in anyway and the buyer paid us for the full 5kgs. He's crying out for fur so we need to hurry up . We can't wait to get started - there are some big ones out there waiting.  💲💲💲💲The week before we were out near some of our beehives, shot 2 then Kev saw another one. While he was yelling at me to bring some more bugs and I slammed the door (by mistake ) I started plucking the first 2 and Kev heard something  so walked around the back of the site - right in front of him was a huge stag !!!!! While he was debating with himself whether to shoot it or not it took off anyway but we both couldn't believe it had been there all that time we were making so much noise. Fun times.

----------


## kukuwai

> Yep @kukuwai we are preparing to start our trapping in May. Been too busy with beekeeping and trying to find a buyer for our honey!!!! Could be a hard year money wise so trapping will pay the food bill Kev and I have done a few night shoots and usually get about 12 to 15. Last week we went out with 30 bugs , needed one more for a total of 20 to make up our 5kg bag at home, shot a big one then couldn't find the bloody thing - no more bugs so had to go home hoping we made the weight, noooooo we were .06 grams short plus the bag. Took it in anyway and the buyer paid us for the full 5kgs. He's crying out for fur so we need to hurry up . We can't wait to get started - there are some big ones out there waiting.  The week before we were out near some of our beehives, shot 2 then Kev saw another one. While he was yelling at me to bring some more bugs and I slammed the door (by mistake ) I started plucking the first 2 and Kev heard something  so walked around the back of the site - right in front of him was a huge stag !!!!! While he was debating with himself whether to shoot it or not it took off anyway but we both couldn't believe it had been there all that time we were making so much noise. Fun times.


Awesome  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## viper

I have a close mate down from the NI for a weeks rabbit shooting , just afternoon shooting as we are to bloody hungover in the mornings  :Sick: 
Mainly 17 hmr work with varied ranges of 50 mtrs out to 206 mtrs so far. Perfect shooting weather with Central really turning on it's stunning Autumn colours.
3 days in now and we have shot just under 500 rabbits so far, 4 cats and 3 black rabbits.
Trip to Tekapo tomorrow for a fish in the canals then another shoot Wednesday before he fly's out Thursday , we should go close to a thousand for the week.
The landscape shot is for the NI boys to show the typical country side I shoot.

----------


## Marty Henry

Is that a night eater on that 17? They are a bloody good scope arent they.

----------


## viper

@Marty Henry , yep it sure is , actually got it off one one the other forum members.
It has the LRX recticle which is awesome for long range varminting .
Good scopes that shoot well above their price point.

----------


## northdude

They are underrated im running 2 of them in the fleet of nikko stirlings ive got they are on 2 of my,6.5x55s the aur kings are another good one fot one on my 222 and one on a 22 hornet never win a bragging comp with them tho

----------


## quentin

After a quick chat to a neighbor, I have been granted access to one of the big market gardens while they are between crops. It's nice not having to stalk the rabbits like I have to in the orchard. No, the cat was not on the death pile , she's just checking out her food for the week.

----------


## dannyb

5 more for the jw15 this arvo, mostly standing shots, a couple on the run.

----------


## viper

Another Feline gets a 17 HMR injection

----------


## Marty Henry

Strange coloured bugger, i assume hes sitting on his tail or did you get him with a hokianga heart shot?

----------


## viper

Lol, yeah he does look like he has no tail but if you look at the photo you can see his tail on the edge of the picture.
I haven't moved him for this photo but typical cat they thrash about a bit so his tail is lodged under some weed ( whore hound ) so it looks short.
Cool marking for sure , really stripped on the rear quarters.

----------


## cambo

Our Easter mission tally: 
1052 rabbits
5 Black bunnies
3 ferrets
7 cats
173 wallaby

----------


## dannyb

> Our Easter mission tally: 
> 1052 rabbits
> 5 Black bunnies
> 3 ferrets
> 7 cats
> 173 wallaby


Wow well I'm fedling a little inadequate only got 8 for easter, but I am only shooting 4 acres  :Thumbsup:  good stuff

----------


## cambo

> Wow well I'm fedling a little inadequate only got 8 for easter, but I am only shooting 4 acres  good stuff


Wasn't easy though. Team effort. Weather was crap in the mornings. Very low lying cloud clagged us in till mid afternoons.
Something like 40 000H to play in, so plenty of land I haven't even got to yet.

----------


## hotbarrels

> Our Easter mission tally: 
> 1052 rabbits
> 5 Black bunnies
> 3 ferrets
> 7 cats
> 173 wallaby


Nice.
brother and I managed 257 rabbits, 1 black and 1 half white, and 1 cat

----------


## viper

What hunting in Central is all about this time of year, stunning weather , lots of rabbits and amazing Autumn colours.

----------


## Ernie

My boy's at home for ANZAC so, after the parade we had a short walkabout. Only one rabbit, then the tiger stripe mog. Bugger me , but on the way back out in the truck,we saw a black cat at a pre ranged 200yds. So off jumps the boy and mog number 2 for the hour and a half we were out. Also saw one more on the roadside bund running into my shooting, he can wait.

----------


## suthy

I took the 204 up on a trip to north island about a month back, amazing country for stretching the legs it's legs (and mine!!!). And yes that maggie head is exactly as I found it!!


The 22 has been earning it's keep at home lately as well...

----------


## GWH

Took the kids out for an afternoon at a local farm to hunt a few pests.

Kids were on the binos, Lucy did pretty well spotting things a way off. We stalked into shooting range of a couple of mobs of turkeys, and nailed a few,  as well as a Maggie and a hare as we were heading back out.

Spotted a couple of goats in a steep gully,  2 turned into 4 that turned into a mob of 15 including a couple of reasonable billy's. Photographed and filmed them as the kids watched them do their thing thru the binos. Left the goats alone today.

Lucy had a few shots at my little gong plate from about 120 yards.  She likes the 17 Hornet as it has zero recoil just like her 22lr youth rifle.

Much fun was had by young and old ;-)

I'm super impressed with the little CZ 17 Hornet,  the tiny 20gr vmax doing 3750 fps puts big holes in things and takes no prisoners.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## northdude

Mrs and i took her brother who hasnt done hunting/shooting before out yesterday got 1 goat and 13 possums and saw more of both we all had a great night

----------


## Flyblown

Good heads on those billies @GWH. Next time, eh...

----------


## GWH

> Good heads on those billies @GWH. Next time, eh...


Yeah one of them is a ripper, the goats are fair game but land owner wants the big Billy heads himself I think.

----------


## Survy

Well, I’m usually very reluctant to drop a hare due to their rate to reproduce and quite frankly they are pretty majestic creatures.
I came across this one yesterday, nice fine specimen too good to let go.
Shot just behind the shoulder with the .22 from about 30 yard, I originally thought I missed him cause he took off, but only made it 20 meters before dropping.
Poor fella ran himself out of blood.
Legs and back straps are in the freezer.

----------


## Flyblown

I'm not reluctant to drop them, @Survy, they've been the bane of my life with their taste for seedling trees. We lost seedlings on our property to hares (ggggrrrr)... not many but enough to warrant a war. Which I won. We helped our neighbours in their quest to improve their valley, which won the Waikato's most improved river award in 2017 (Waitekauri). One of the first things we had to do back in 2008-2009 was clean the hares out pronto, as they got into the native seedlings immediately. Luckily they are easy to find and shoot in dairy country, and after a concerted effort of .223 Rem mostly from a couple of hundred metres, they were gone, at least down to just the odd one here and there. 

Agree with you, they are cool creatures, but they're an expensive pest too.

----------


## dannyb

Got these guys under spotlight on a farm we were shooting ducks on. The place was crawling with hares. 
All meat in the freezer for later enjoyment. 
That rabbit is the biggest fattest wild rabbit I've ever seen those are very large fully grown hares next to it.

----------


## RUMPY

Took my son out a couple of days ago to teach him how to safely use recently acquired  open sighted JW15. Circled holes are prone from 10 metres the others are prone at 25 metres. We also shot some tin cans which was good fun. Taught him how to shoot off top of a post too. Now he's saying "Dad, can we go rabbit hunting, I want to shoot a rabbit".

----------


## Rushy

Take him.

----------


## Russian 22.

Hell be a happy chappy when he gets a rabbit for sure

----------


## GWH

The 17 Hornet certainly takes no prisoners

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Came home from river and ponds empty handed and spotted this dumb bugger near the end of my driveway.

Put the shot gun and rod away and unlocked the .22 headed back down drive.

Nice head shot to be expected of course. :Thumbsup: 

Back straps and back legs for us and Bo can have the rest.

----------


## northdude

is that a new rifle or did she get a freshen up @Dundee

----------


## Dundee

> is that a new rifle or did she get a freshen up @Dundee


A good bugger on here donated a new stock for the legendary rifle. @Chris it still shoots straight.Cheers Chris!

----------


## dannyb

Had a great night on the Hares with  @223nut, and processed them all for the freezer 24 in total some great shooting too all head and neck shots in some windy conditions.



And you think your having a bad "hare" day..... 


Sent James home with a good load of hare for the freezer. 
Some big hares and all in great condition.

----------


## mawzer308

Got a rabbit whilst out hunting for pheasant and quail.

----------


## dannyb

Went up to my mates farm to sight in the big gun, always take the 22 with me managed to peg this magpie @ around 70 yards.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Got a rabbit whilst out hunting for pheasant and quail.
> 
> Attachment 111648


I admire your choice of shotgun the only issue is a proper sxs has 2 triggers.(-:

----------


## quentin

The owner of the market garden has turned over some of the paddocks, and I notice he put in shooting mounds at the end of the rows. I must thank him next time I see him.

Seems to be the season for Hares, and a token rabbit for the cat. Longest shot 150m.

----------


## mawzer308

Shot 5 possums after an evening duck shoot on Thursday.

----------


## mawzer308

Another 2 possums tonight

----------


## kukuwai

> Shot 5 possums after an evening duck shoot on Thursday.





> Another 2 possums tonight


Hope your plucking em 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## mawzer308

> Hope your plucking em 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Slowly building up the fur bag.

----------


## Dundee

> Slowly building up the fur bag.


Doesn't Horizons bait down your way?

----------


## southernman

> The 17 Hornet certainly takes no prisoners
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Nice to see that we gem, out there doing it.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Helping out today.
KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

They just keep coming and I can't stop now that I'm addicted.
It's like stopping in at some local saying, I'll just have one for the road and you open the wallet to see more than enough. 
Then after awhile,someone says time gentleman glasses please.
That's addiction! It just hits some folks different.
KH

----------


## kukuwai

> They just keep coming and I can't stop now that I'm addicted.
> It's like stopping in at some local saying, I'll just have one for the road and you open the wallet to see more than enough. 
> Then after awhile,someone says time gentleman glasses please.
> That's addiction! It just hits some folks different.
> KH


Good work 

You shooting or trapping them ??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Good work 
> 
> You shooting or trapping them ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Mostly trapping, but they are shot( this is a hunting and shooting forum)
These last two one was shot while out hunting the other trapped then shot, now sleeping with the worms.
But I think that you could go fishing with them, sort of sleeping with the fish's, burley bait.
KH

----------


## superdiver

mates 223 running 55gr vmax @ 100m. Lethal

----------


## scottrods

knocked over 30 wallabies, 2 cats and lost count on the hares at the weekend. South Canty.
2 inches of snow on the top of the station and bloomin cold in the wind.

----------


## Dundee

Had another wander around the ponds this morning and the river no ducks so got the .22 off the rack and nailed a couple of head shots.

----------


## kukuwai

A good dark night out there tonight.
Lots of critters seen and shot.

More fluff in the bag and some bloody big hares. 

Even tripped over a hedgehog at one stage which was very unfortunate for him 





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## viper

Nice walk this arvo, big rabbits and lots of them, cold wind though.

----------


## viper

@berg243 , with the huge numbers down here we get a lot of strange colour variations, this is the second one I have shot like this.
The fleck in the coat is very cool.

----------


## dannyb

No pretty colours in this lot, but 7 from 7 for the mighty J Dub 15

----------


## mawzer308

Another 4 possums after tonights duck shoot.

----------


## GWH

A bit of fun with the 17 Hornet tonight. 

The hornet works well in the dark when solo,  as i don't need to worry about ranging them etc like I would with 22 subs, if I can see it in the Maxtoch just aim straight at it.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## viper

Cold hunt yesterday Arvo, rabbits looked about as cold as I was..not one of the more pleasant walks.
Still productive. This one was the highlight.

----------


## northdude

22 hornet strikes again

----------


## hotbarrels

Drury school possum hunt was on again this weekend.  Big shout to the FODS (Friends Of Drury School) team for sticking to their guns and organising it again this year despite all the bad press from the PC groups getting their 'opinions' printed in the press and the hand delivered flyers in the rural mail boxes claiming that participants were blood thirsty murderers.

Interesting that even with all the bad press over the past 3 years where activists pulled some underhanded stunts, this year saw the highest number of entries on record (big increase in the number of 'family entries'), and the biggest haul of possums (just over 1,600) and the highest level of funds made for the school (just over $6k).  AWSOME !!

Our team managed second place with 206 kiwi bears.  Top team was low 300's



Edit: PS - I hate iPhone auto photo rotation!

----------


## GWH

Cleaned out a few more from the orchard this arvo,  most of them were hanging around there burrows this arvo.

Some slid back into their holes that far I could even see them,  just a big red stripe down into the hole.  Others were too graphic to photograph.

The 20gr vmax at 3750 fps sure is devastating,  but awesome for the 150 - 200  yard shots 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## northdude

> Drury school possum hunt was on again this weekend.  Big shout to the FODS (Friends Of Drury School) team for sticking to their guns and organising it again this year despite all the bad press from the PC groups getting their 'opinions' printed in the press and the hand delivered flyers in the rural mail boxes claiming that participants were blood thirsty murderers.
> 
> Interesting that even with all the bad press over the past 3 years where activists pulled some underhanded stunts, this year saw the highest number of entries on record (big increase in the number of 'family entries'), and the biggest haul of possums (just over 1,600) and the highest level of funds made for the school (just over $6k).  AWSOME !!
> 
> Our team managed second place with 206 kiwi bears.  Top team was low 300's
> 
> Attachment 114403
> 
> Edit: PS - I hate iPhone auto photo rotation!


Well done what a mean effort

----------


## tiroatedson

> Drury school possum hunt was on again this weekend.  Big shout to the FODS (Friends Of Drury School) team for sticking to their guns and organising it again this year despite all the bad press from the PC groups getting their 'opinions' printed in the press and the hand delivered flyers in the rural mail boxes claiming that participants were blood thirsty murderers.
> 
> Interesting that even with all the bad press over the past 3 years where activists pulled some underhanded stunts, this year saw the highest number of entries on record (big increase in the number of 'family entries'), and the biggest haul of possums (just over 1,600) and the highest level of funds made for the school (just over $6k).  AWSOME !!
> 
> Our team managed second place with 206 kiwi bears.  Top team was low 300's
> 
> Attachment 114403
> 
> Edit: PS - I hate iPhone auto photo rotation!


Good effort. Must be a real hot spot to get 200 plus possums..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

> Good effort. Must be a real hot spot to get 200 plus possums..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'd be surprised at the places you find with the biggest numbers.

My aunt up north has a lifestyle block surrounded by farms. Very little bush around except her place.

I shot most of her possums one time.

The following year her neighbour shot 60 over the year. They come for miles across the paddocks for the citrus fruit etc.

----------


## northdude

if you get rid of all of them there will be an abundance of food

----------


## hotbarrels

> Good effort. Must be a real hot spot to get 200 plus possums..





> Well done what a mean effort


They were hard to find this year.  A lot of 1080 poison dropped in the area in the past 12 months which knocked out some of your usual spots.
Most of these had to be dragged out on kids snow sleds to get then back to the vehicle.  20 possums on a sled (50kg?) dragged around the hills was bloody hard work.

----------


## tiroatedson

> They were hard to find this year.  A lot of 1080 poison dropped in the area in the past 12 months which knocked out some of your usual spots.
> Most of these had to be dragged out on kids snow sleds to get then back to the vehicle.  20 possums on a sled (50kg?) dragged around the hills was bloody hard work.
> 
> Attachment 114521


Keen alright.  Especially to get 200 over a couple of nights. Obviously I dont shoot enough. Be lucky to get 200 a year...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Good to see you keeping them well hydrated on their little trip :Thumbsup: 
Is that what you call a strap on possum  :XD:

----------


## snapperfisho

I also hunted possums for Dury school used a quad bike tho . Got over 60+ over 2 nights. Had heaps drop into water tho or stuck up real tall trees.

----------


## rossi.45

back on the hill today @viper  . .. longest shot 300yds.

----------


## Dundee

> Cold hunt yesterday Arvo, rabbits looked about as cold as I was..not one of the more pleasant walks.
> Still productive. This one was the highlight.Attachment 114349


What! A blue rabbit or a you messing with colours?

----------


## northdude

It was cold

----------


## dannyb

Another night on the Hares with @223nut and 25 more hoppers in the freezer. Some pretty average shooting by both of us but they were all dispatched humanely.

----------


## 223nut

since i did the majority of the shooting he is being polite and not saying i just wasnt on my game.... blame it on being tired and having had a big day on the hills with @Harryg

----------


## dannyb

> since i did the majority of the shooting he is being polite and not saying i just wasnt on my game.... blame it on being tired and having had a big day on the hills with @Harryg


We we're both pretty knackered I was just finished night shift. We still managed a very respectable bag of hares even if your cruiser wasn't exactly conducive to good shooting.....those bloody monsoons will haunt me.
Will have the zook wagon sorted and running again for next time......provided I can stop spending my $$$$ on guns etc

----------


## northdude

took this guy out yesterday to see how he would go for his first time he surprised us hes 7 months old went out to the farm we were going to look for some goats but got there a bit late and need to check mrs 22 zero which took a bit longer than we thought always the way tho on our way out saw the mob of turkeys the farmer wanted thinned out so shot 3 of those mrs breasted them and by then it was getting to late to walk out to the back of the farm so we headed back to vehicle and had some t and a rest and waited for it to get late then went for a walk around after some possums we got 26 mauser the dog had a fukn great time he ended up burying his rabbit and within the second possum he was sitting waiting for the shot when he heard it hit the ground heed look a us waiting to be told to go and get it he would go and get it and bring it back to us and drop it after a while he was finding the trees they were in as well

----------


## Rushy

Good stuff

----------


## altair

I'm off work today with the dreaded cough and full of snot, thought I'd lay in the back room and try new pellets, to try to increase my accuracy from pathetic to just ridiculous..then as I'm shooting at a bit of ply this retard lands 5 metres away to the side, to scoff the apple core I'd biffed out. Rats and Mynahs are my 2 biggest hates..so this one got it.
Clean headshot, (fluke on my part lol) I was trying H&N Terminators in .22, they seem to group fairly well and hit hard. This was shot at about 15 metres..only one bird but I'm posting because I can't believe how dumb he was..his or her partner wasn't so stupid and flew off.

----------


## chopsuey

Finally got out for a walk tonight, has been a few months, the 17hmr still like a laser. Pretty warm out.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## viper

One with a difference, a lot of white and the real difference was it had enough white that the eyes were a stunning blue, almost felt bad for shooting it.......almost :Wink:

----------


## Sideshow

> I'm off work today with the dreaded cough and full of snot, thought I'd lay in the back room and try new pellets, to try to increase my accuracy from pathetic to just ridiculous..then as I'm shooting at a bit of ply this retard lands 5 metres away to the side, to scoff the apple core I'd biffed out. Rats and Mynahs are my 2 biggest hates..so this one got it.
> Clean headshot, (fluke on my part lol) I was trying H&N Terminators in .22, they seem to group fairly well and hit hard. This was shot at about 15 metres..only one bird but I'm posting because I can't believe how dumb he was..his or her partner wasn't so stupid and flew off.
> Attachment 115002


 @altair they will decoy. What did you do with the body? If you still have it make up a small cradle with some wire I usually use some soft no 8 but you can use fence wire to. Make a circle with the wire around tennis ball size with the lose ends pointing up and down. One lose end you stick in his neck and up into the head. This holds his head up. The other lose end of the wire you stick in the ground. His feet should hang on the outside of the wire circle his stomach on the inside. I’d place him close to where you are shooting from say five meters with a clear landing site. You will need to camo up our make a hide with only a small window to snipe from.
If you have a shotgun and it’s safe to use then more fun :Thumbsup:  let use know how you get on! As you shoot more add more to your decoy patten.
If you don’t have the body then find an empty birds nest place this and some egg shaped balls lollies around it. This might just draw them in to. Good luck hope you feel better soon  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

> One with a difference, a lot of white and the real difference was it had enough white that the eyes were a stunning blue, almost felt bad for shooting it.......almostAttachment 115287



Game of Thrones rabbit The White Walker Bugsy  :Thumbsup:  @viper

----------


## altair

Lol..thanks, I'll remember this. These Mynahs send me batty with their screeching, reminds me of an ex. Easily get birds nests, heaps of shrubs round here.
I've shot a few of these, to me they seem super tough birds, a solid chest shot seems to just stun them for a few minutes then they get up..so I get them again. Can't figure it out why, the air rifle kills Blackbirds and Starlings instantly? All the birds I shoot I bury under our citrus trees...bumper crop this year!

----------


## scottrods

An hour on a couple of lifestyle blocks on Saturday night with the 22. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vdyna756l6...02236.jpg?dl=0

Backsteaks recovered from them all. The rest went dog tucker.

All but one were bucks, so in the main, the doe rabbits must have been in the dens with newborns. The one doe shot had kittens inside her.

----------


## R93

Shot a magpie yesterday and within seconds of it being tipped over a Harrier pounced on it.
All the magpie's mates started dive bombing him after he tucked into it. 
He  must have thought bugger this and just picked it up and flew off out of sight with it.

Been lugging the Hornet around the farm to see if it happens again but the magpies have been quiet. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## northdude

Is that 22hornet

----------


## R93

> Is that 22hornet


Yeah 22K Hornet. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## BeeMan

:Zomg:   223  pest control    Not for the faint hearted

----------


## Shearer

> 223  pest control  Attachment 115733  Not for the faint hearted


You missed the cats!!!

----------


## Mooseman

Super efficient those 223's highly unlikely to get a wounded one.

----------


## Dundee

Just got back from the Ruahine Ranges bloody wet up there again.

Decided to take the dog and big rifle up the track before locking the big cal up as it was better weather down here on the lowland.

Nothing going to be wasted on this rabbit.

----------


## dannyb

> Just got back from the Ruahine Ranges bloody wet up there again.
> 
> Decided to take the dog and big rifle up the track before locking the big cal up as it was better weather down here on the lowland.
> Attachment 115804
> Nothing going to be wasted on this rabbit.
> Attachment 115805
> Attachment 115806


Wow you shot a headless hare  :Thumbsup:

----------


## northdude

whats that set up

----------


## Dundee

> Wow you shot a headless hare


rabbit :Thumbsup:

----------


## GWH

Another trip to the apple orchard tonight, another 20 odd rabbits shot, including this inky black one.

I'd seen him on my first shoot of this property but never got a shot at him, he's been lucky in the past with holes thru both ears.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I don't know why they call it dressing a rabbit?

Anyway yestys rabbit was undressed today after hanging on the clothesline overnight.



Skinned and gutter with an "Old timers" knife gifted to me from the USA

----------


## GWH

> Another trip to the apple orchard tonight, another 20 odd rabbits shot, including this inky black one.
> 
> I'd seen him on my first shoot of this property but never got a shot at him, he's been lucky in the past with holes thru both ears.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I'm going to tan it

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## charliehorse

I'm not usually one to skite but I was pretty happy when I whacked a hare at 201m with my recently acquired 17hmr and dropped it on the spot this arvo. No photo sorry as it was a standard engine room shot. High fived myself :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

You did a mint job of headskinning the rabbit GWH as rabbit skins are thinner than paper.

----------


## GWH

> You did a mint job of headskinning the rabbit GWH as rabbit skins are thinner than paper.


LOL, i didnt have to touch the head mate, the 20gr Zmax at 3750 fps did that bit for me mate ;-)

----------


## Sideshow

> 223  pest control  Attachment 115733  Not for the faint hearted


The cats are like ummm do we know these guys :O O:

----------


## Shearer

> Another trip to the apple orchard tonight, another 20 odd rabbits shot, including this inky black one.
> 
> I'd seen him on my first shoot of this property but never got a shot at him, he's been lucky in the past with holes thru both ears.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Had a very similar think myself many years ago but I was the one that put the hole in a black bunnys ear attempting a head shot. I did get it a week or so later and saw the evidence.

----------


## suthy

Once again the 22's been earning it's keep at home, 5 shot one after the other!!

----------


## GWH

Enjoyed a couple of hours of father & son time in the orchard on a stunner Hawkes Bay winters day.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Good stuff.
Those are some big rabbit holes. Looks like one rabbit had a splitting head ache.

----------


## madjon_

Bloody Wombats :O O:

----------


## GWH

> Good stuff.
> Those are some big rabbit holes. Looks like one rabbit had a splitting head ache.


Yeah mate, almost lost the lad down one of the larger holes,  thought I was going to have to call out the cave rescue team.

Yeah the 17 Hornet is devastating eh,  the lad is getting a graphic lesson that these rifles are not toys

----------


## Sideshow

> Yeah mate, almost lost the lad down one of the larger holes,  thought I was going to have to call out the cave rescue team.
> 
> Yeah the 17 Hornet is devastating eh,  the lad is getting a graphic lesson that these rifles are not toys


Yes maybe but also in what is humane and did not suffer! Which are all good lessons :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## GWH

> Yes maybe but also in what is humane and did not suffer! Which are all good lessons


Yes very true.

Only 2 hours,  but so many lessons reinforced. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Greg

First conquests for my 8.6 x 47 Lapua the replacement for my 338 BRX AR15 upper.



May the little buggers can make a mess in a couple of nights  :Omg:

----------


## Marty Henry

Bloody good work, at that age the litters still behave like a group and you can get a good number as they come back to see what there mates are doing "break dancing". Little noses like that just skim the surface and root up a ton on ground in very short order.
Here are a few more, the old heading dog loves this and will herd breakers back towards me. Hes getting on now but gets a new lease of life when i pick up the rifle and say pigging.

----------


## northdude

and look what we came across last night possum shooting

----------


## Dundee

Spotted this hare at 65 yards.

Lined it up on the post with the .22 Stirling and knocked it over.

Sent Bo down for the retrieve and hes got it.

Coming up this side of gully beside the pine with the hare.

She was a good carry for the young dog

----------


## dannyb

> Spotted this hare at 65 yards.
> Attachment 116457
> Lined it up on the post with the .22 Stirling and knocked it over.
> Attachment 116458
> Sent Bo down for the retrieve and hes got it.
> Attachment 116459
> Coming up this side of gully beside the pine with the hare.
> Attachment 116460Attachment 116461Attachment 116462
> She was a good carry for the young dog
> Attachment 116463Attachment 116464


Man I need a retriever dog, sick of bloody picking up hares and rabbits  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> Man I need a retriever dog, sick of bloody picking up hares and rabbits


We got two male chocolate lab pups 9weeks for $500

----------


## dannyb

> We got two male chocolate lab pups 9weeks for $500


We have 4 non retriever dogs, too many here already, once the pack thins out then I shall have my hunting dog......(and by we I mean the wife)  :Thumbsup:

----------


## dannyb

> what a complaint i havent been able to get out after bunnies for a couple seasons now as i can hardly justify time out to go deer stalking.


1st world problems I know  :Grin:

----------


## GWH

> Man I need a retriever dog, sick of bloody picking up hares and rabbits


I got me one of these,  starting to get him trained 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> I got me one of these,  starting to get him trained 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Yeah that happens sometimes too  :Grin:

----------


## viper

Very grey and still but nice walk in the hills, lots about and very big units. With such a mild winter down here so far I wonder what the numbers will do come spring time. 49 shot

----------


## chopsuey

Last nights walk. Numbers are up since last time i went for shoot on this farm. Even managed a couple of magpies

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

Out wacking a few more rabbits in the orchard tonight and managed to snot this big wild bugger too, he was bloody heavy.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

> Very grey and still but nice walk in the hills, lots about and very big units. With such a mild winter down here so far I wonder what the numbers will do come spring time. 49 shotAttachment 116488


Those are huge!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> 1st world problems I know


Unfortunately NZ is no longer 1st world..

----------


## 223nut

> Unfortunately NZ is no longer 1st world..


Especially if you need a hospital....

----------


## Dundee

Don't take a rifle to work as to close to the town boundary,but managed one rabbit getting the cows in at 0430hrs,chased it around the paddock and lept of the quad when it applied the brakes.

----------


## Dundee

This hare didn't have are very good hiding place.

Just guess roughly where its head would be.

Young one for the freezer.

While shutting the gate a magpie swooped me,it won't do that again.

----------


## viper

Fek it was cold , nothing like hunting in a weather bomb, sun , wind and then sleet with light wispy snow drifting through.
When the sun popped out so did the rabbits. 23 shot.

----------


## GWH

Loaded up a few more rabbit seeking missiles last night,  tonight I unloaded a few of them.

19 more rabbits and a rat

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Konev

This one got some lead encouragment to come running down the tree straight into the path of my boot.

----------


## kukuwai

Just the way we like em !!! 



Glorious  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Just the way we like em !!! 
> 
> 
> 
> Glorious  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Well and truly munted.

----------


## rossi.45

. 



shot these critters over a period of 10-15 minutes in the one spot, to easy.

.223AI  - longest hit for the morning 300yrds.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Out wacking a few more rabbits in the orchard tonight and managed to snot this big wild bugger too, he was bloody heavy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I really like this one and raise you one :Thumbsup: 
KH

----------


## dannyb

1 down this morning was trapped in the garage so not gonna claim shooting prowess, juvenile bird but have set it up on some wire as a decoy

----------


## dannyb

Then 1 decoy became 2

----------


## dannyb

Just one starling today....

----------


## GWH

I turned some pests into my dinner last night.

Holy shit it was good if I don't say so myself.

Awesome flavour and fall apart tender

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> . 
> 
> Attachment 117158
> 
> shot these critters over a period of 10-15 minutes in the one spot, to easy.
> 
> .223AI  - longest hit for the morning 300yrds.


Maaaate what a backdrop!!

----------


## rossi.45

first couple to start the day . . . longest hit 143yrds. with .22lr PowerPoints

----------


## rossi.45

> Maaaate what a backdrop!!


 @GWH - yeah mate its spectacular and a Varminters heaven . . . i try to look at it with fresh eyes every time and not take it for granted.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Just one starling today....
> Attachment 117264


Stick those pies in the freezer and re use them at will, at this time of year they'll last and freeze them in the position of life like.
Have those decoys arrived?
KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> I turned some pests into my dinner last night.
> 
> Holy shit it was good if I don't say so myself.
> 
> Awesome flavour and fall apart tender
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


GWH, wrong thread, this isn't what little pestie did you eat today, but it does look good.
KH

----------


## GWH

> GWH, wrong thread, this isn't what little pestie did you eat today, but it does look good.
> KH


hahahahaha

----------


## Dundee

Cheeky bugger spotted from kitchen window.

----------


## Shearer

Does it still live @Dundee?

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Gee Dundee
Your post has changed as well ! What little pestie did you see today, hahaha.
You seem to have a lot of hares Dundee even after all these years.
Might have to take a holiday east of Danny Vegas, not saying that you need a hand, just seems plenty that could go a few extra rounds.

KH

----------


## Dundee

> Does it still live @Dundee?


Yeah he went over the other side,if it dropped below the horizon on this side be no match for the .22 at 100yard. :Grin:  Always tomorrow to add one to the freezer.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Yeah he went over the other side,if it dropped below the horizon on this side be no match for the .22 at 100yard. Always tomorrow to add one to the freezer.


A true Optimus Dundee living for tomorrow, ok I small something that's a pestie, not a real eater GWH in this country, but I think you could serve him up and know one would no.hahaha.
Don't remember if I posted the ferret! I've gotten a few that it's hard to keep track of.
There's a couple of us here that our cat numbers are well into the 600 range and they are hard to keep up with.
KH

----------


## charliehorse

Did it come pre packaged :Psmiley:

----------


## Konev

Todays human lesson, dont stand under a possum then neck shoot it.

Todays possum lesson, do go sit up the same tree as your two girlfirends did.

----------


## quentin

Just put the new timney 2 stage trigger in the tikka t1x (thanks @Kiwi Greg), so had to take it out for a blast.
Hard to explain just how much better it is than the factory trigger, which was already pretty good.

Seems to work just fine...

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Pole fuse outage and I was had outage as well, but the end went both ways.
One went lights out and home go light on :Grin: .
Day view as well for those who don't like the dark  :Cool: 
KH

----------


## Marty Henry

Not a little one but pestie none the less. Took the 3006 goating on a block thats had 384 shot off it already, normally wouldnt bother but this guys rack looked big so I made the effort, 35 1/4 inches, should make a good euro mount.
We decided to take some legs from the easy to reach ones for people and dog food and found shotgun pellets under the skin on one, no 2 steel from the look of it. Been there a while as the pellets had started to cyst over and there was a bit of rust staining. Bloody idiot whoever did it.

----------


## dannyb

what a head you've gotta be happy with that  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tiroatedson

> Not a little one but pestie none the less. Took the 3006 goating on a block thats had 384 shot off it already, normally wouldnt bother but this guys rack looked big so I made the effort, 35 1/4 inches, should make a good euro mount.
> We decided to take some legs from the easy to reach ones for people and dog food and found shotgun pellets under the skin on one, no 2 steel from the look of it. Been there a while as the pellets had started to cyst over and there was a bit of rust staining. Bloody idiot whoever did it.


Nothing wrong with a head that size. Theyre getting harder to get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

Earlier this morning...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

> Nothing wrong with a head that size. They’re getting harder to get. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess so but as the actress said to the bishop, another inch or so would have been nicer

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Not a little one but pestie none the less. Took the 3006 goating on a block thats had 384 shot off it already, normally wouldnt bother but this guys rack looked big so I made the effort, 35 1/4 inches, should make a good euro mount.
> We decided to take some legs from the easy to reach ones for people and dog food and found shotgun pellets under the skin on one, no 2 steel from the look of it. Been there a while as the pellets had started to cyst over and there was a bit of rust staining. Bloody idiot whoever did it.


Nice.
What's the Douglas score? 100 and what? good spread and we don't come by them much down in the deep South theses days.
Didn't keep a lot in the old days it was just another stinking goat, my,our values change as the hills get higher.
That's a pleasing day out and these ones seem to stick in the memory. 
KH

----------


## Cordite

Heard the hissing late evening two nights ago, could not be bothered, too cold, too late.  Apple tree Nek Morning...

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Heard the hissing late evening two nights ago, could not be bothered, too cold, too late.  Apple tree Nek Morning...
> 
> Attachment 117446


So the hissing isn't a tyre going flat :Redbullsmiley:  These little pestie posts are like a puzzle trying to find the pestie! well he called and you didn't answer and now paying the price :Oh Noes: 
But you will rectify this we hope, can't be bothered attitude, just go out and show it the big moon and a little boom.
 :Useless:    This is a gentle reminder, Results please from cordite, I would like to see the ending of your post, POST- isn't a picture of wood :Grin: 
KH

----------


## Marty Henry

> Heard the hissing late evening two nights ago, could not be bothered, too cold, too late.  Apple tree Nek Morning...
> 
> Attachment 117446


Looks like it badly needed pruning anyway.

----------


## GWH

Dragged my Dad and my young fella out to shoot the orchard today.  Someone must have warned the bunnies that 3 generations of us were on their case,  as they were very thin on the ground today.

Only 5 shot this arvo.  Think I'm getting on top of them now. Have shot about 140 in the last few weeks off this one little block.

Shame I didn't get a pic of the 3 of us together.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Good going on the rabbits GWH we seem to get more hares down in SHB. KH whip those tails off the musteloids and freeze them for the swamp comp.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Good going on the rabbits GWH we seem to get more hares down in SHB. KH whip those tails off the musteloids and freeze them for the swamp comp.


Most end up at the stuffing place(taxidermist) then end up in displays in schools or on environment projects.
yes will tail them if not needed.
KH

----------


## dannyb

Scoped out a new spot for hares today, apparently crawling with rabbits and hares, only a 10 acre lifestyle block and it certainly wasn't crawling with either saw 2 rabbits and 5 hares managed to shoot 3 hares so not bad for walk and stalk daylight shooting for a change.
Pulled off a 170 and 150 yard shot with the 17hmr so pretty pleased with that

----------


## 223nut

Yep the 17hmr is a laser of a calibre!

----------


## kukuwai

> Yep the 17hmr is a laser of a calibre!


Sure is 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mintie

Had a pretty awesome couple of days out camping/hunting with a mate last week. Lots of Pig/Deer sign but ended up settling for half a doz possums and a couple of tasty nannies. The possums were into the pine trees and all were shot within about 25mins before I started following Deer sign (which didnt lead to anything interesting). One of the Nannies was a neck shot and the other a brain shot that looks like it was a little low but the entry was perfectly placed, the exit wound is just low as I was about 80m above her.

----------


## Dundee

On the hunt for hares again.The Ruahines were a no go cause of wind and rain.
Spotted one at 80 yards.

Took the shot with .22 stirling

Hare down!

On way home from work tonight I spotted another hare. So grabbed the dog and rifle and jackpot more meat for the freezer.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Looks like it badly needed pruning anyway.


Looks like more than one nights work too, or six or eight having a party by the number of bite marks

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Heard the hissing late evening two nights ago, could not be bothered, too cold, too late.  Apple tree Nek Morning...
> 
> Attachment 117446


Hey @Cordite have you shot the goat that savaged your apple tree yet, or are you related to @Blisters ?

----------


## Cordite

> Hey @Cordite have you shot the goat that savaged your apple tree yet, or are you related to  @Blisters ?


Thanks for reminder Moa Hunter.  Definitely possum.  Getting home tonight, will be airgun rather than .22RF as urban.  My unsilenced CO2 Crosman Ratcatcher .22 is louder than my JW15 with factory small silencer and CCI subsonics, but its short effective range is safer (and if trouble, not an evil firearm) so I'm adding a suppressor.  Then just wait.  Can't look for trouble beyond own garden.

As for if I'm a relation of @Blisters, can't say for absolutely sure.

----------


## gonetropo

out this weekend, deer within 200m of farmhouse and wife wants to get her first. we are going to sit next to the house and shoot them   off the bbq table

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Thanks for reminder Moa Hunter.  Definitely possum.  Getting home tonight, will be airgun rather than .22RF as urban.  My unsilenced CO2 Crosman Ratcatcher .22 is louder than my JW15 with factory small silencer and CCI subsonics, but its short effective range is safer (and if trouble, not an evil firearm) so I'm adding a suppressor.  Then just wait.  Can't look for trouble beyond own garden.
> 
> As for if I'm a relation of @Blisters, can't say for absolutely sure.


It is very unusual for a possum to bark chew an apple or even to use an apple for territorial bite marking. They chew the Crack Willows from the end of the month and right now they will be eating pine tree cone buds. Looks like the apple is a Bramley or Peasgood Nonesuch or similar ?. We will know if you are related to blisters if you don't produce the possum.

----------


## Marty Henry

He should be ashamed, owning an apple tree with such a great name peasegood nonsuch and letting it get into that state. Our one is better pruned. It produces huge apples hence the name but honestly they are not that great.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> He should be ashamed, owning an apple tree with such a great name peasegood nonsuch and letting it get into that state. Our one is better pruned. It produces huge apples hence the name but honestly they are not that great.


Yes but they are a cooker Marty H, renowned for breaking down into a light fluffy pulp, to be eaten with cream and custard or in little pastry cases. That is if it is actually PGNS, cordite hasn't confirmed

----------


## GWH

Rookie move,  i forgot the bloody bipod tonight. Having to take the pack off to rest over it slowed me up alot.

Steady enough and didn't have a miss,  it was just slower than normal once spotting a target.  Which caused a few lost opportunities.

Any rabbits still left on this property are now nervous as hell.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Rookie move,  i forgot the bloody bipod tonight. Having to take the pack off to rest over it slowed me up alot.
> 
> Steady enough and didn't have a miss,  it was just slower than normal once spotting a target.  Which caused a few lost opportunities.
> 
> Any rabbits still left on this property are now nervous as hell.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Looks like you are setup for the apple eating tree bear, can't blame the rabbit for the pruning GWH.

Good to see that you are on night call again.
KH

----------


## NZ32

Got this cat this arvo, close shot at 15m with the .223. One down 3 more to go that are the same colour running around this one forestry block. 



Knocked over another 8 goats afterwards , makes about 40 shot this month in the newly planted stand.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Got this cat this arvo, close shot at 15m with the .223. One down 3 more to go that are the same colour running around this one forestry block. 
> 
> Attachment 117937
> 
> Knocked over another 8 goats afterwards , makes about 40 shot this month in the newly planted stand.


And double like
KH

----------


## dannyb

Went out with a couple lads I've never shot with, on a new farm looking for hares and bunnies. They were all using shotguns.....and rather poorly at that  :Grin:  re afirmed my love for my new 17 showed them how to shoot hares the easy way from 150 yards away

----------


## 223nut

> Went out with a couple lads I've never shot with, on a new farm looking for hares and bunnies. They were all using shotguns.....and rather poorly at that  re afirmed my love for my new 17 showed them how to shoot hares the easy way from 150 yards away


Wasnt long ago i was showing you how its done that way :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Closer shot this time 60 yard.

Between the trees jackpot!

----------


## kukuwai

Oh well no photos so i know you fellas will say it didn't happen.....

Had a big walk about last night. Really nice night on the hill, big moon and mild. Short sleeves for me while beating the feet. 

5 possums and a couple of bunnies taken with more seen  - heaps of fun 
 @dannyb this quote is fitting today...




> re afirmed my love for my new 17 showed them how to shoot hares the easy way from 150 yards away


We spotted a possum in the very top of a pine tree last night,  we were looking down at it from a ridge. Not sure of distance but 120+

The .17 sent it somersaulting backwards from the top - Awesome  





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Yesterday can not be spoken about, took the 233 out for a walk again today to see if I could hit something! It's not like Dundee's place the live stock doesn't recover quickly around here and it's like hens teeth at this time of year.
Nevertheless manage with my son to at least fined four with teeth.
It felt good just to get out with the rifle and stretch barrel and legs.
It wasn't a perfect hunt 🙄 but for those who are thinking modular! at least mine went for a walk, Just saying  ⛺🚶😁.
KH

----------


## Dundee

Must be double jeopardy just bagged another hare off the spot as the last one I got.

----------


## viper

Cold clear night into very very cold ( -3 ) morning equals rabbits out in the morning warming up and sitting in the sun.
Dead still and brilliant sunshine.
These all came from one spot, I never moved and just kept feeding the 17, black and cat a real bonus. Rabbits chasing each other everywhere...wonder if spring and breeding is underway.
37 shot for the walk.

----------


## dannyb

Went for a tour of a new farm I've got permission to shoot, saw a couple hares but left them for night missions.
Did smack over a couple plovers though, not the brightest critters they were about 10 foot apart I fully expected the second one to take off when I shot the first but it didn't even flinch so he went pop too. 



You can see my wee zooki in the shadow under the hedgline shot off the bonnet, so 100yards or so not really a challenge for the 17hmr.

----------


## gonetropo

needless to say hunting was canceled this weekend, i would have needed a scuba set to go outside

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> needless to say hunting was canceled this weekend, i would have needed a scuba set to go outside


Hunting and fishing sounds familiar  :Sick: 
KH

----------


## Dundee

One for the dog and one for our freezer.

----------


## dannyb

Went out to my mates farm to shoot some steel for practice, saw a few hares feeding out in the daylight.... They'll keep for my next night missions.
Managed a magpie and a plover both at 100 yards with my 17 = one happy farmer.

----------


## Dundee

Can see the cows, only managed one hare back leg and strap from the two I shot today. One was a running shot at 10metres (texas heart shot) and the other was across a gully at 100 but I changed the ammo and between the eyes didn't work.CCI velocitor

----------


## charliehorse

Didnt even have to get wet to shoot these with the 17  today, out the bedroom window, sadly 3 shots though. Love how they're stupid enough to stand around and squwak as they process what just happened. Possibly went like this....
"Umm, what was that noise"
"Peter......Peter....are you okay mate"
"OMG I think peters dead"
"Deep breaths, deep breaths"
"Run around for a bit, maybe it's my imagination"
"Probly just lightning"
"Run around some more, yep just lightning.Unlucky for Peter"

WHIZZZZZZZZZZ as my 2nd shot sails over his head.

"Run around some more"
"OMG What was that"
"Was that a gun shot, what if he got shot"
"Run around some, deep breaths"
"Stop, think about this, I should probably fly awa...Bang...."

He down

----------


## GWH

First shoot on a new orchard block tonight, not that many on this place but the 17 Hornet snotted a few more.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

New ammo,have ran out of the remmy so using winchester now. Still does the job a few vertical adjustments on the scope before putting it to the pussy.

----------


## Dundee

First hare retrieve for Bo since I started using the new brand of .22 ammo

----------


## 40mm

> New ammo,have ran out of the remmy so using winchester now. Still does the job a few vertical adjustments on the scope before putting it to the pussy.
> Attachment 118447


Nice kitty.

----------


## Blisters

nice little eater

----------


## suthy

A few more squawkers from the last week...

----------


## tiroatedson

A couple from yesterday...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Back to head shot hares now the scope has been adjusted for the new flavour of ammo.

----------


## Blisters



----------


## GWH

I went to shoot another orchard this arvo, there was bugger all left after smacking a few the other night.  Managed to get a couple on film

https://youtu.be/b5owBQn_CNs

On the way home i stopped in at another property i shoot to see what was about, ended up shooting half a dozen or so there, some were a bit close for the 17 Hornet

----------


## Dundee

Some dog food,got plenty of hare meat in the house freezer now.

----------


## hotbarrels

Being laid up post back fusion surgery sucks.  Not allowed to swing a rifle around due to weight and leverage.
Had to resort to the little yellow box.  Big fat female that stripped the neighbours mandarin tree the night before.
Decided to skin the skull out and add it to the collection of cat skulls in the freezer which are awaiting my first attempt at cleaning and whitening for display.
Knife is the second one I ever made in 1084 with buffalo horn scales.

----------


## Mintie

Quick little dusk walk around a friends lifestyle block last night, I have a permit to cull Pukes on the property for the next month so will head back out there again soon. Might take the .223 next time tho as the shots were all 120m plus across a small lake which was starting to push my comfortable limit with the old JW.

----------


## GWH

> Quick little dusk walk around a friends lifestyle block last night, I have a permit to cull Pukes on the property for the next month so will head back out there again soon. Might take the .223 next time tho as the shots were all 120m plus across a small lake which was starting to push my comfortable limit with the old JW.
> 
> Attachment 118712


Nice 

I have several properties I shoot that have problems with the blue chickens too. What's the process to get a cull permit?

----------


## dannyb

> Nice 
> 
> I have several properties I shoot that have problems with the blue chickens too. What's the process to get a cull permit?


Land owner has to apply to fish and game,  there may or may not be a fee involved

----------


## Mintie

> Nice 
> 
> I have several properties I shoot that have problems with the blue chickens too. What's the process to get a cull permit?


To be honest it was super simple, Danny is right that the land owner has to apply with their details, a reason why they need to be culled and add your name and FAL # as the shooter. This permit was back in a couple of hours and at no cost. Max of 10 birds a day or 40 a week and they just ask you to report back to them on what days you hunted and the number of birds killed. My permit had no restrictions for weapons used but did mention no calling or decoying.

----------


## dannyb

> To be honest it was super simple, Danny is right that the land owner has to apply with their details, a reason why they need to be culled and add your name and FAL # as the shooter. This permit was back in a couple of hours and at no cost. Max of 10 birds a day or 40 a week and they just ask you to report back to them on what days you hunted and the number of birds killed. My permit had no restrictions for weapons used but did mention no calling or decoying.


Can you tell my wife I was right about something  :Grin:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> To be honest it was super simple, Danny is right that the land owner has to apply with their details, a reason why they need to be culled and add your name and FAL # as the shooter. This permit was back in a couple of hours and at no cost. Max of 10 birds a day or 40 a week and they just ask you to report back to them on what days you hunted and the number of birds killed. My permit had no restrictions for weapons used but did mention no calling or decoying.


There is a fee (fine) if you shoot Takahe while culling Puks on certain offshore islands.....

----------


## Sideshow

> There is a fee (fine) if you shoot Takahe while culling Puks on certain offshore islands.....


 :XD:  :O O:  :O O:  :XD:

----------


## StrikerNZ

70-odd bunnies, 8 roos, 1 cat, and this tricky wee thing last night..

----------


## charliehorse

Off with his tail for the hunting and fishing comp?

----------


## StrikerNZ

> Off with his tail for the hunting and fishing comp?


That's for sure.

I suspect this to be the same ferret that I spotted maybe 3-4 months ago, when we were shooting the same block from the other end. Continuously moving, pausing only to dive in and check the odd rabbit hole. If you look near his head in that photo, the only reason he stopped there and gave me a shot was to check the hole.

I was just tracking him with the thermal waiting for an opportunity, probably for 150m. He wasn't bothered by the truck really.

----------


## kukuwai

> That's for sure.
> 
> I suspect this to be the same ferret that I spotted maybe 3-4 months ago, when we were shooting the same block from the other end. Continuously moving, pausing only to dive in and check the odd rabbit hole. If you look near his head in that photo, the only reason he stopped there and gave me a shot was to check the hole.
> 
> I was just tracking him with the thermal waiting for an opportunity, probably for 150m. He wasn't bothered by the truck really.


Good shooting 
17 hmr?

Sounds like a good night.

I was just commenting to my mate last night while walking around with a spotlight for a cheeky midweek shoot.

" its good to be out there doing it !!"




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

> That's for sure.
> 
> I suspect this to be the same ferret that I spotted maybe 3-4 months ago, when we were shooting the same block from the other end. Continuously moving, pausing only to dive in and check the odd rabbit hole. If you look near his head in that photo, the only reason he stopped there and gave me a shot was to check the hole.
> 
> I was just tracking him with the thermal waiting for an opportunity, probably for 150m. He wasn't bothered by the truck really.


How hard are they to shoot? They seem like such a small profile and low to the ground.

----------


## StrikerNZ

17hmr indeed. Put him straight down, but shot placement was pretty spot on there. They're tough wee critters, have had the odd one soak up a few rounds in the past before finally expiring.

They do run pretty low to the ground, can be a funny motion at times, look a bit like the loch ness monster through the thermal. When they pause for a moment, like this one did, they'll often stick their head up in the air pretty proud, giving you a chance.

I was shooting pretty well by that point in the night too, after a bit of a rocky start until I got the zero sorted.




> Thwack.
> "That was a headshot"
> "Sounded like it. You breaking out the fancy shooting now, are you?"
> "Nah, that was just the only bit I could see"

----------


## Shearer

> That's for sure.
> 
> I suspect this to be the same ferret that I spotted maybe 3-4 months ago, when we were shooting the same block from the other end. Continuously moving, pausing only to dive in and check the odd rabbit hole. If you look near his head in that photo, the only reason he stopped there and gave me a shot was to check the hole.
> 
> I was just tracking him with the thermal waiting for an opportunity, probably for 150m. He wasn't bothered by the truck really.


Great shooting mate.

----------


## Shearer

> How hard are they to shoot? They seem like such a small profile and low to the ground.


Bloody impossible!

----------


## northdude

Shot one with 222 once my form of vaping  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## hotbarrels

> Shot one with 222 once my form of vaping


I shot one on the farm track years ago, from the hip, with a Marlin 44Mag, while the little bugger was on the run. No time to sight a shot as he ran from one side of the metaled track to the other.

Actually shot about two foot too low, but the shrapnel of bullet and road metal shredded the nasty little menace.  One of my few "claim to fame shots".  Fortunately my brother was there to verify the kill, otherwise it could never have happened.

----------


## Wingman

Had a bit of a clean up of the hares over a couple of nights.. 12 in hares in total 2 rabbits and a pigeon.

----------


## tiroatedson

> Had a bit of a clean up of the hares over a couple of nights.. 12 in hares in total 2 rabbits and a pigeon. 
> 
> 
> Attachment 119070
> 
> Attachment 119071


On a range were they...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Wingman

Yeah something like that.. 
Was trying out the new 4K video scope cam which did ok.. really limited by the spot light I was using but got a bit of usable footage.

----------


## chopsuey

What scope cam you running?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wingman

Tactacam 5.0

Full review coming as soon as I get familiar with it

----------


## andyanimal31

Bloody peacocks are getting out of hand.
I'm picking a few of but any tips for time of year that they roost together or cant fly as malting, any ideas welcome!
These 2 at 380m with the 22-250.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

> Bloody peacocks are getting out of hand.
> I'm picking a few of but any tips for time of year that they roost together or cant fly as malting, any ideas welcome!
> These 2 at 380m with the 22-250.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


They didnt cooperate like that on the weekend  :Wink:

----------


## andyanimal31

> They didnt cooperate like that on the weekend


Ain't that the truth!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

The activities of these blokes made Cardinal Pew look innocent

----------


## Marty Henry

Dont know about peacocks but a few years,ago turkeys decided to move in by the house and roost on the back fence. The Mrs pestered me to do something about those bloody birds but I was a bit slow. Came home late one night and there are 5 headless turkeys in the garage for me to breast.
She went out after dark with a red headlight and the hedge clippers.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Dont know about peacocks but a few years,ago turkeys decided to move in by the house and roost on the back fence. The Mrs pestered me to do something about those bloody birds but I was a bit slow. Came home late one night and there are 5 headless turkeys in the garage for me to breast.
> She went out after dark with a red headlight and the hedge clippers.


 Cut off there heads with hedge clippers !! is your Mrs a disciple of Lorrena Bobbitt ?

----------


## Rushy

> Cut off there heads with hedge clippers !! is your Mrs a disciple of Lorrena Bobbitt ?


Hedge clippers and loping Turkey heads have gone together down through the ages.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Cut off there heads with hedge clippers !! is your Mrs a disciple of Lorrena Bobbitt ?


No but shes pretty strong minded she said she had let ut get too dark for the shotgun.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> No but shes pretty strong minded she said she had let ut get too dark for the shotgun.


well regardless, I would advise strongly against extra-marital affairs

----------


## madjon_

Peacocks have roosting trees,eyes shine Sapphire blue. Very cunning birds once they been shot at in day light.
The moment my truck pulled up at the back block there would be alarm calls and all birds heading for the Gorse/Teatree gully's

----------


## dannyb

Went to mum and dad's this morning to pick up some bits and pegged another magpie with @gonetropo  air rifle at 35 yards. 
Had to get my stalk on and crawl on my belly between a couple of raised gardens as they're real cagey since we've been shooting a few

----------


## BeeMan

Nice to see someone else with stacked wood. @Moa Hunter  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Went to mum and dad's this morning to pick up some bits and pegged another magpie with @gonetropo  air rifle at 35 yards. 
> Had to get my stalk on and crawl on my belly between a couple of raised gardens as they're real cagey since we've been shooting a few
> Attachment 119515


Good work on the Maggie db. Take your old man a couple of Gudgeons and get him to hang that gate before you shoot him any more. He can straighten it if he lays it flat on the ground and panel beats it with a sledge hammer
PS he could put a few more staples in that stay assembly while he's at it.

----------


## kukuwai

Another night on the hill last night, home at midnight.

1 Hedgehog
1 Rabbit
1 Hare
5 Possums

Even spooked a mob of wild pigs 

Hopefully get a couple more nights in before the end of daylight saving 





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Another hare hanging around.

----------


## kukuwai

@Dundee

Back stakes for breakfast at my place mate 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 40mm

This weekend the damn swallows have returned. I evicted em from under my house where i built a man cave, thought i'd give em a chance to relocate last year once I blocked it off....
sometimes they come back, well Christine the swallow and her pals returned so 'curiosity' the shotgun came out to greet them. Iv been carrying that thing everytime I go outside..... got two of the bastards and the third decided to move next door.
After hearing of the rough time Christine and her friends got, two possums decided to take revenge on my fruit trees. Bad call.
Sunday, Cue daytime fireworks..... 2.5 Rosella's later  :Have A Nice Day: 
So a good day for mankind, a bad day for Swallows x2, possums x2 and rosellasx 2.5

Must say the Rosellas are very satisfying to blast. 
I hate speech those dam things.

----------


## Dundee

Wet day for the washing so hung another hare up.

----------


## chopsuey

1 pestie today, i dont usually try the 17hmr in the wind cos i dont know much bout windage. Had a head wind so gave it a shot. 145 meters. I must have got lucky..

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Another two hares tonight just as the sun was setting.

----------


## northdude

and a couple of glovers

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Bloody peacocks are getting out of hand.
> I'm picking a few of but any tips for time of year that they roost together or cant fly as malting, any ideas welcome!
> These 2 at 380m with the 22-250.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Personally I wouldn't shoot any Peacocks that are malting, Malting being the first step in the Beer making process, such cleaver and rare Peacocks should be cared for and nurtured. A bit like shooting the Golden Goose.

----------


## Dundee

Hare back straps are to good to pass up.Another hare to add to the plate.

----------


## Flyblown

Look what the clever wife has been up to. She says there's a couple of dead magpies at about 180m, up the top of the hill. But I can't see them...  :ORLY:

----------


## dannyb

Got my magpie a touch closer about 50 yards....bang.....THWACK!!!!!!! instant and somewhat explosive death

----------


## Dundee

On the hunt again.

----------


## suthy

This squawker got to meet a 32gr vmax yesterday...

----------


## Marty Henry

Theyre bloody messy birds shedding feathers all over the place when you hit them.

----------


## Dundee

Spotted friday nights dinner..hare

Most people would think just a hill.

Hare straps egg and chips

----------


## erniec

> On the hunt again.
> Attachment 119880Attachment 119881Attachment 119882Attachment 119883Attachment 119884Attachment 119885Attachment 119886Attachment 119887Attachment 119888


Fcuk me the dog retrieves and the cat puts the back straps on plate.


Sent from my SM-J530Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Thought it might have been a blank day but the luck changed.Saw nothing at the run off but hit the anchors on the way home as I spotted a hare sitting next to a post.Then a reccy of the old dairy farm spotted a big black cat so he got a headache also,the cat was sitting next to a rabbit burrow.

----------


## dannyb

Another 2 pies today missed a couple earlier today with @stug but also got 1 no pics of that, got another just now there were 9 of the bloody things harassing mum and dad's geriatric dogs, there are just so many around at the moment.

----------


## Sideshow

Not bowled, more like garrotted :X X:  
Little buggers making a mess of the cellar in Mallorca. 
These are just a he best mousetraps! No second one getting the cheese  :Thumbsup:

----------


## dannyb

Like shooting fish in a barrel  :Thumbsup:

----------


## dannyb

#2 for this afternoon

----------


## dannyb

Better make that 4....


That's 8 in total over the last 2 weeks

----------


## dannyb

And 5....

Where will it end ? There where at least 10 out here when I shot #5 but regularly as many as 20 mercilessly harrasing the chooks and the dogs.

----------


## quadhunter260

🤔appear lots of younguns ie greyish back feathers bunch unruly teenagers 🤬🤣

----------


## Micky Duck

ran over nest of spur winged plover....got a big black possum out of tractor cab for farm worker and smacked it over the swede,it had shat all over the place,what a stink,then saw big fat rat in the sunshine and managed to give it a boot hard enough to stun it...then jumped on it.....all in a days work LOL.

----------


## Dundee

@dannyb when I started this thread I was shooting and trapping magpies on the olds dairy farm got over 1000 in a year and kept the talleys for many more years.You might have 10/50 or 100 but the barstard Aussies will come back as they are territorial and like to take over our country. :Thumbsup:

----------


## dannyb

First 1 for today, stealth mission as there a bit cagey after yesterday's efforts, shot from the slightly open ranch slider in the background where the pink circle is about 30 yards.

----------


## 223nut

The odd magpie shows up on the island... doesnt last long someone catches up with them

on the other hand... the first animal i shoot with my 7mm wsm is about to be a rat, the little bastards are everywhere, saw 6 the other night waiting for a deer to show up

----------


## dannyb

> The odd magpie shows up on the island... doesnt last long someone catches up with them
> 
> on the other hand... the first animal i shoot with my 7mm wsm is about to be a rat, the little bastards are everywhere, saw 6 the other night waiting for a deer to show up


I'd love to see that  :Grin:

----------


## tiroahunta

> I'd love to see that


There wouldnt be anything left...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

A bit of footage of a goat I shot on the weekend at 350 yards with my 223.

https://youtu.be/op9TnK0dDxk

----------


## Marty Henry

450 ft lbs at that range with the average 55 gr 223 is marginal I agree shot placement is critical and even that small amount of wind could move the bullet 5 or so inches over that distance depending on direction.
Good on you for the doubletap to finish the job quickly.

----------


## dannyb

Allow me to introduce #11 dunno if the cut outs are helping or not but if anything certainly getting more juvenile birds.... Maybe they are more gullible.
Still getting the adults but they seem to come in once several younger birds are already in causing problems. 
I have also noticed that they seem to be more around later in the day than first thing in the morning (which is a pain cause I am working afternoons this week)

----------


## Dundee

Another hare spotted.

Zoom

And shoot!

----------


## Shearer

> Another hare spotted.
> Attachment 120367
> Zoom
> Attachment 120366
> And shoot!
> Attachment 120368


I am amazed there are still any hares near your place @Dundee.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Allow me to introduce #11 dunno if the cut outs are helping or not but if anything certainly getting more juvenile birds.... Maybe they are more gullible.
> Still getting the adults but they seem to come in once several younger birds are already in causing problems. 
> I have also noticed that they seem to be more around later in the day than first thing in the morning (which is a pain cause I am working afternoons this week)
> Attachment 120306


Magpies are attracted to Penguins?

----------


## Tahr

Today I shot a hare @ 351 yds with my .223.

I think that was my longest shot on small game in 55 odd years of hunting.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Today I shot a hare @ 351 yds with my .223.
> 
> I think that was my longest shot on small game in 55 odd years of hunting.


I thought you left the Hare due to a soft spot for them?...(I am the same rarely ever shoot one as very few around in places I hunt altho the back-steaks are delicious)

----------


## Tahr

> I thought you left the Hare due to a soft spot for them?...(I am the same rarely ever shoot one as very few around in places I hunt altho the back-steaks are delicious)


That's right - you have a good memory @veitnamcam. Its the first one I have shot in many years and I did have a twinge of guilt. 

I skinned it and brought it home for Tilly.

Bruce

----------


## Sideshow

Oh I see this thread taking an interesting turn :Psmiley:  where is Pengy?

----------


## viper

> Today I shot a hare @ 351 yds with my .223.
> 
> I think that was my longest shot on small game in 55 odd years of hunting.


Bloody good shooting but isn't @Dundee doing at least twice that with his Stirling ?

----------


## Rushy

> Bloody good shooting but isn't @Dundee doing at least twice that with his Stirling ?


Tahr is talking 351 full 36 inch yards.  A Dundee yard is only five inches.  It is all relative though as Tahr is a fully grown man and Dundee is a half grown dwarf.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## SickShooter

Not exactly trophy material but I've been setting this up for about a week.

Magpies see and hear very well, too well for me to have much of a chance normally.  These 2 have been hanging around our paddocks about 100+m from the house, occasionally creeping nearer but always on full alert.  Forget opening a window or door to take a shot: they're off before I've even sighted them.  Even creeping up to a pre-opened window hasn't been very successful.  So the day before yesterday I had the brainwave of opening the window and closing the curtains, leaving a convenient slit gap at the window.  Yesterday, right on cue, they appeared around lunchtime when I checked but, lacking a clear line of sight and backstop to make safe shot, I let them be, planning today's cunning hunt.

At lunchtime today, I spotted one of these two at first, pecking around one of our tree guards about 70m out.  Slowly and silently I lined up through the gap, steadied myself against the window frame, aimed and *POP* he's toast ... but then a real bonus: its mate stepped out of a hiding place in the same tree guard, looking around with a puzzled look on his face.  Re-aim, steady, *POP*, toastie 2!  Both within about 5 seconds thanks to semi-auto.

Thanks to the curtains, I have become invisible.  I still have to be quiet, and I wonder about taking the glinty shine off the stainless barrel of my 10/22 with some camo paint or tape maybe.  Maybe not.  It didn't matter today.  

There are at least 3 or 4 more of these pests living nearby, so I might try propping these 2 up with No. 8 wire as lures.  Come here, my lovelies, check these out ....

----------


## dannyb

> Attachment 120417
> 
> Not exactly trophy material but I've been setting this up for about a week.
> 
> Magpies see and hear very well, too well for me to have much of a chance normally.  These 2 have been hanging around our paddocks about 100+m from the house, occasionally creeping nearer but always on full alert.  Forget opening a window or door to take a shot: they're off before I've even sighted them.  Even creeping up to a pre-opened window hasn't been very successful.  So the day before yesterday I had the brainwave of opening the window and closing the curtains, leaving a convenient slit gap at the window.  Yesterday, right on cue, they appeared around lunchtime when I checked but, lacking a clear line of sight and backstop to make safe shot, I let them be, planning today's cunning hunt.
> 
> At lunchtime today, I spotted one of these two at first, pecking around one of our tree guards about 70m out.  Slowly and silently I lined up through the gap, steadied myself against the window frame, aimed and *POP* he's toast ... but then a real bonus: its mate stepped out of a hiding place in the same tree guard, looking around with a puzzled look on his face.  Re-aim, steady, *POP*, toastie 2!  Both within about 5 seconds thanks to semi-auto.
> 
> Thanks to the curtains, I have become invisible.  I still have to be quiet, and I wonder about taking the glinty shine off the stainless barrel of my 10/22 with some camo paint or tape maybe.  Maybe not.  It didn't matter today.  
> ...


Nice effort, I can echo your sentiments of them being very cunning, magpie culling can be very satisfying. Today is the first day this week I haven't been to my spot to pop a couple but I'll be there tomorrow  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Russian 22.

> A bit of footage of a goat I shot on the weekend at 350 yards with my 223.
> 
> https://youtu.be/op9TnK0dDxk


How come you shot the white one? They're the easy ones to spot  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bing

The unlucky 18th feral cat since August.

----------


## GWH

> How come you shot the white one? They're the easy ones to spot


Because the last video of shooting a goat at 900 yards I posted, I got given grief for picking on the black one, so thought I'd better not make it a pattern.... it was presenting  the best shot ;-)

----------


## Dundee

I was all set for another long distance hare shot.

But pissed around and zoomed a bit further with the camera.

To show the mighty stealth and distance...

Of the ole faithful .22lr Stirling..Switched camera to video mode and the bloody batterys went flat on the retrieve :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

This was a cracker shot at 100 metres on the run with the .22 Stirling followed by a retrieve.

----------


## Wingman

Got the last 3 of these today at a little over 100m from what was a flock of 15 a few weeks back.. waited until two of them lined up and got them both with one shot then the third bird made the mistake or circling back around and landing to check out his mates having a dirt nap.. 
Unusual black saddle markings on the RH bird.. never seen that before

----------


## dannyb

> Got the last 3 of these today at a little over 100m from what was a flock of 15 a few weeks back.. waited until two of them lined up and got them both with one shot then the third bird made the mistake or circling back around and landing to check out his mates having a dirt nap.. 
> Unusual black saddle markings on the RH bird.. never seen that before
> 
> 
> Attachment 120857


Don't worry more will replace them, I have whittled 12 out of about 20 in the last 2 weeks that have been a problem at my folks. 
Still working on them but it's slower going now as they are very warey if they know I'm around. 
What I do know is that once I clear this lot out more will move in and take over the territory.

----------


## SickShooter

> Don't worry more will replace them, I have whittled 12 out of about 20 in the last 2 weeks that have been a problem at my folks. 
> Still working on them but it's slower going now as they are very warey if they know I'm around. 
> What I do know is that once I clear this lot out more will move in and take over the territory.


After a good week, we are down 4 with just 2 or 3 left nearby but dozens more in the general area.  Need to encourage our neighbours to join the cull - perhaps a community challenge with a Christmas prize-giving ceremony.

----------


## dannyb

> After a good week, we are down 4 with just 2 or 3 left nearby but dozens more in the general area.  Need to encourage our neighbours to join the cull - perhaps a community challenge with a Christmas prize-giving ceremony.


Too many snowflakes where I am think I shouldn't be culling them, tough shit I've seen the way they harras my folks chooks and their 2 geriatric dogs that wouldn't bother a fly cause they are mostly deaf and blind.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Don't worry more will replace them, I have whittled 12 out of about 20 in the last 2 weeks that have been a problem at my folks. 
> Still working on them but it's slower going now as they are very warey if they know I'm around. 
> What I do know is that once I clear this lot out more will move in and take over the territory.


Not necessarily a bad thing. Means that you don't have to walk far or spend much time finding them. More time shooting them.

----------


## Dundee

> I was all set for another long distance hare shot.
> Attachment 120499
> But pissed around and zoomed a bit further with the camera.
> Attachment 120500
> To show the mighty stealth and distance...
> Attachment 120501
> Of the ole faithful .22lr Stirling..Switched camera to video mode and the bloody batterys went flat on the retrieve


Another hare has located in this spot.I will try and get a video of the shot and retrieve.

----------


## bing

#20 Feral cat, another chunky tom with the wee Toz .22

----------


## Dundee

Just come back from the run off with my groceries. :Grin:

----------


## bing

And today it was a Ferret for the Toz.

----------


## Sideshow

Good job there @bing little buggers are hard to shoot, did you get him in the open, or was he feeding?

----------


## bing

> Good job there @bing little buggers are hard to shoot, did you get him in the open, or was he feeding?


Eating some bunny

----------


## Micky Duck

plucked head off rabbit with .223  somewhere between 96 and 98 yards....google earth measured afterwards. keep whittling away in council reserve,there might be 4 hares and 6 rabbits at most....very hard to get the last one.

----------


## rewa

That ferrets in good nick,too much tucker about

----------


## Hutch

I went out yesterday afternoon with the 17hmr to see how many rabbits were about. I hadn't been out for a while & Mum was complaining about rabbits in her garden, so was expecting to see a few. Not many where I have concentrated on in the past but plenty in other areas, so I am making a difference.
I normally finish in the dark so I probably started too early & finished too early as there was still plenty of light to process the "catch", but had to get back home. I still managed 1 Hare & 4 rabbits including this one.

It had a huge growth on it's neck under the chin. Fairly firm, it had a couple of areas of thinning fir & a cattle tick on it. Otherwise the rabbit was in OK condition. Consigned it to the bushes.

----------


## GWH

Since getting the 17 Hornet I havnt shot bunnies with anything else for a while.

Had to shoot a lifestyle  property this arvo with a few other houses in close proximity.

Had permission to shoot one of the neighbors too but not from all so had to keep it on the 'down low'.

Only a little property too so the 22lr with subs was the order.

A very challenging property to shoot but still managed 10 in 90 mins, if I was allowed to shoot over the bottom boundary fence that could have been 25 - 30.  Frustrating watching 15 odd hopping around well within range but in the safe zone.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Mintie

> Had to shoot a lifestyle  property this arvo with a few other houses in close proximity.
> 
> Had permission to shoot one of the neighbors too but not from all so had to keep it on the 'down low'.
> 
> Only a little property too so the 22lr with subs was the order.
> 
> A very challenging property to shoot but still managed 10 in 90 mins, if I was allowed to shoot over the bottom boundary fence that could have been 25 - 30.  Frustrating watching 15 odd hopping around well within range


I need to get you out with a couple of PCP's to show you what they can do in that sort of situation

----------


## Daithi

@Wingman I think there's two sub-species in NZ, black backed and white backed.

----------


## northdude

> I need to get you out with a couple of PCP's to show you what they can do in that sort of situation


Dont know why people under esimate them going to dust mine off and start using it more the way things are going might pay for people to have a dabble in the airgun world

----------


## southernman

Coyote  pups, shot two, left two, First blood with the Sako 6 PPC,  seen one, sitting on a pile of gravel, a long way off, was shooting into the sun, and bit hard to see how young, kinda felt a bit bad, about shooting young ones, but they tough on deer, and I pick up a few adults a year,  , seen lots of deer, all to quick.

----------


## GWH

> I need to get you out with a couple of PCP's to show you what they can do in that sort of situation


I'd like that mate, I've never had a play with a PCP but after watching a few of Matt Dubbers YT vids they do seem to go pretty well.

----------


## headcase

> I need to get you out with a couple of PCP's to show you what they can do in that sort of situation


What distance is it effective to for you Mintie?

----------


## Mintie

> What distance is it effective to for you Mintie?


Depends on the setup but I've managed head shots at 120m on Plovers before. Some people can shoot them much further with better gear tho.

----------


## headcase

Wow, that would be impressive. I need to shoot more paper obviously.

----------


## FatLabrador

Got a cat tonight with my new 223. Was driving along and saw her run into a blackberry bush halfway up a hill so turned the quad off waited a minute or so then tryed my best dieing rabbit impression and two beadie eyes appeared. Was a full jet black cat so I suspect it's a few generations old of wild cat.

----------


## quadhunter260

Dads(72yrs) off work atm so rehabing via pie snipering

----------


## Dundee

Took the trusty ole Stirling to work this arvo.
Rabbit had two hours to hide but was still there when I finished.


So she got a bullet in the eye.

----------


## Sparrow

Got 4 yesterday missed 2   :XD:   hard to concentrate at work as there is a few bouncing about at the mo,

Luckily it’s part of my job.

----------


## Flyblown

Took the Super Varmint .223 out for a walk this evening with the wife, a productive session of exploding lagomorphs. It's ideal varminting season now, as long as its a quiet arvo with bugger all wind. The good grass keeps the hares interested and fools them into thinking they've got enough cover. The grass will be cut for feedstock soon and the cycle will repeat itself. 

The bullet used is the 50gr Z-Max at 3,400fps, longest shot was 289m with the rest somewhere between 140-180m. Always amazed at the destruction wrought by the Z-Max, note the bits of rabbit on the post... that was a 173m shot and man that rabbit exploded. 

Love varminting, a social stroll with the missus and a job well done. There's a lot of riparian improvement going on around here, removing exotics like willow and planting natives. The hares are public enemy #1. 

There was a bunch more rabbits shot tonight that we didn't bother recovering - hawk food.

----------


## Mooseman

Nice looking varminter, great fun sniping at long distance.

----------


## Micky Duck

flyblown...what sort of charge are you launching them with???? got a few hundy of them here and still pushing them out quietly with a not so hot load....26grns of 748
do you think it could be worthwhile running them hotter??? they kill wallabies just fine as they are and take heads off rabbits,is fasterer going to be betterer????

----------


## Flyblown

@Micky Duck

24.5gr of Benchmark 1 in ADI brass. This heavy barrel likes a bullet launched with fast powder, sitting just off the lands. The load is a bit more than book max, it makes for a slightly flattened primer but no ejector stamping or swipes. It's just deadly accurate, the load works better than any rifle I've ever shot, so I'll stick with it.

It's point and press to 150yd and a 1 MOA hold at 200yd, easy holds on the BDC reticle after that, 3 MOA, 6 MOA and 9 MOA at 300, 400, 500yd. If the bunnies are sitting around, I'll dial.

----------


## Micky Duck

hmmmmm food for thought...I usually running GI brass in wee rifle cause Ive got a heap and its not such a bugga if drop one in tussocks when shooting wallaby.
so my pressures SHOULD be slightly higher anyway with smaller brass capacity. Nick Harvey has 26grns 748 at 3000fps and 28grns as max for 3300fps
might just have a wee tootoo and see if rifle likes them hot or not,never bothered as she accurate and pleasant to shoot at levels Ive been using.it was 24.5grns of AR2206h behind everything for years,only recently been tweaking that as changed to 748 as got a couple of pounds at good price....far out brussel sprout its easy to throw a charge compared to the chunky 2206h...
thanks for answering
keep up the good work.

----------


## Flyblown

I should add that the primary use of this Z-Max load in the last couple of years has been pest goat culling, especially along the rivers where the river grass is very tall and all you can see is the head. At 200yd a hold on the horn will shoot the goat through the centre of the skull... it's not quite 22-250 flat but the trajectory is easily good enough for quick and effective shooting.

At 300yd, the difference between 3400fps and 3000fps is 5" less drop, which is quite a lot when you're shooting like this.

And obviously the .223 is far more efficient than the 22 250 and a great deal quieter.

----------


## GWH

First time back in the orchard for a few weeks, bit of a final cleanup up of the remaining rabbits. Shot 15,  a far cry from my first times shooting the property.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

4 rounds today for 50% sucess. the two misses were standing running shots. two big hares ,yip them 50 grn zmax do a nice job....shouldve had the hare that ran,sat and watched a "blob" in right place for 5 minutes through scope,but couldnt 100% ID it so walked in closer when it spooked the 2 misses resulted.......found it 20 minutes later and 70 yard standing shot took care of it.

----------


## GWH

Took the just turned 6 yr old for a wander in the orchard for a couple of hours this arvo.

Not many about now but managed a few with the 17 Hornet,  couldn't get close enough for him to wack one with his sister's marlin youth 22.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroahunta

Popped these yesterday...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## quentin

Something a little different in the DOC trap next to the hen house. I'm amazed it made it so far into the trap before if went off.

----------


## Dundee

> Something a little different in the DOC trap next to the hen house. I'm amazed it made it so far into the trap before if went off.
> 
> Attachment 121789


Dumb arse rabbit looking for Easter eggs. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shootm

Quick walk after dinner with the 22

----------


## Trist323

Hare with 17hmr. 314yds

----------


## quentin

It's official. Chicken ghost eggs (eggs without a yolk), are the best rabbit baits. Second one this week!

----------


## Trist323

Couple of fluffies with the .22 just on dark. Man those winny 42 max subs smack the s##t outta them! Now time for a gin..

----------


## dannyb

Just 1 pie thus far, not due to a lack of numbers there were 8 here this morning, unfortunately after dealing to 14 of them they are a little wary and clear off when a shot rings out.
They still come back eventually. 
Gorilla tactics required. 

Decoys in the background 


Closer pic of the spread 


First victim, took quite a bit of coaxing with the ue megaboom on loop playing calls

----------


## Flyblown

Important not to overplay the calls... short bursts in response to hearing them around. They'll wise real quick otherwise. Also important to kill them first go else the survivors seem to spread the word!

----------


## tiroahunta

Think like a sniper. Put a curtain over window or make it dark. Minimise barrel outside of window. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> Think like a sniper. Put a curtain over window or make it dark. Minimise barrel outside of window. Good luck. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm literally shooting them from inside with the curtain open just enough to see out, but yeah they are cagey as there was 20 plus and there is now less than maybe 10 so the word is out anyway as I can usually only hit one before the others bugger off.  
Sometimes if the first one flaps about a bit before it dies it keeps the others around and I can get a second.
Unfortunately it's a big open area and they take off at the sound of gunfire.
But they come back....eventually

----------


## Flyblown

What type of ammo are you using @dannyb?

----------


## dannyb

> What type of ammo are you using @dannyb?


Hornady 17gr vmax 17hmr stuff, kills pies good

----------


## chopsuey

4 of the 6 from an evening walk, grass is getting long so almost walking on them before we even see them..

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

Didn't think to get a photo but a forum member and I cleaned up a few turkeys with some pumps. Nice big breasts aging in the fridge

----------


## dannyb

Also guilty of the no photo's but we finished up at 1am with 13 hares, 4 possums and 3 cats. Good night out with the maxtochs and 17s hard hunting with the grass so long but good times with a few mates

----------


## dannyb

Went out to sight in the big gun, luckily I came prepared with the 17 as well, this young buck popped up at 140yards and was just staring at me. Gave me long enough to pick up the 17 load it and gave him some neck music.
Also recovered a perfectly mushroomed little projectile lodged just next to the spine. 



Nek minute entry wound  :Grin: 



The projectile was recovered just under the skin on the bright red patch half way down the spine.




Perfect mushroom. 




On the scales gone from 17grains down to 11.4grains

----------


## charliehorse

Chalk it down as a win for the good guys....

----------


## Shearer

Mmmmmmmm. Ribs.

----------


## Dundee

Another hare on the way to the traps

Only one coon this morning.

----------


## NZ32

Good evening last night, 20 rabbits, 3 possums and a cat. 



Got to love the 17hmr for killing power.

----------


## Dundee

Grass is taking off now.Making daylight hare hunting a bit more difficult.

All that was visable was the head...oh well Stirling 14p bolt action sorted that. :Thumbsup:

----------


## wsm junkie

@Dundee do you have many rabbits around or just a heap of hares?

----------


## Driverman

Cant see the head in that photo Dundee unless its that blob in the far distance ,in which case bloody good shot.

----------


## Micky Duck

.223 last evening,5 shots for 4 bunnies..longest shot 150ish the others were under 50,closer to 25.....and the 50 grn zmax preform same as 50grn vmax  same load for same messy terminal effect....young bunnies are not a pretty sight at all,loose maybe 40% of bunny to splatter around countryside....

----------


## Dundee

> @Dundee do you have many rabbits around or just a heap of hares?


Mainly hares but have noticed a few young rabbits around the last few days,not bigger enough for the pot yet.
 @Driverman it was rather an easy shot as its was hiding just above the post in the centre of the pic.

Another one today

----------


## Dundee

Just taking the backstraps off the hares now,the rest is dog tucker.

----------


## Mintie

> Only one coon this morning.
> Attachment 122284


What a fatty!

----------


## FatLabrador

Managed a double with the 223 at 100 meters. Shot these two with a 53 grain vmax.

----------


## Dundee

Shifted possum traps as I only got one out of last location. Shot this hare on the way and it only had half a foot. :Wtfsmilie: 

The bugger fell in the creek.

Back strapping for meat for the table.

So underated this "poor mans mutton" give it a try :Thumbsup:

----------


## rossi.45

2 headshots to start the days walk

----------


## quentin

Plover was not an overly challenging target at night. Sitting right in the middle of a freshly plowed paddock, completely unaware of what was coming next. Rabbit was laughing at what happened to the bird - nek minut.

----------


## Mintie

A quick walk around the vineyard up near home last night. 3 rabbits and 3 Plover (2 were only tiny chicks tho)

----------


## Dundee

Was it a "foot" calibre to dispatch the chicks?

----------


## Mintie

> Was it a "foot" calibre to dispatch the chicks?


Nope, 18.1gr pellet to the back of the head as there were kids present

----------


## Josan

> I'm literally shooting them from inside with the curtain open just enough to see out, but yeah they are cagey as there was 20 plus and there is now less than maybe 10 so the word is out anyway as I can usually only hit one before the others bugger off.  
> Sometimes if the first one flaps about a bit before it dies it keeps the others around and I can get a second.
> Unfortunately it's a big open area and they take off at the sound of gunfire.
> But they come back....eventually


Smart buggers these magpies. If you have to cock your gun or click-off the safety, they'll hear it and are off. They will also notice anything out of the ordinary, which will make them extremely cautious, like an open window or door that is normally closed. One weak point: they can be extremely distracted by food, like eggs, dead animals or even a McDonalds wrapper/container if you live close to these fast food places.

----------


## Dundee

This .22 is so accurate I can shoot the wings of a blowfly at 50 yards :Grin: 

Blowfly was on the hares head :Grin: 

Actual distance from shooting position.


Zoom and retrieve

----------


## dannyb

> This .22 is so accurate I can shoot the wings of a blowfly at 50 yards
> Attachment 122824
> Blowfly was on the hares head
> Attachment 122825
> Actual distance from shooting position.
> Attachment 122826
> Attachment 122827
> Zoom and retrieve
> Attachment 122828Attachment 122829


did ya take the back steaks of the blow fly ???  :Sick:

----------


## Dundee

> did ya take the back steaks of the blow fly ???


just the wings mate and add watties :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Just been given 850+ rimfire rounds...yesterday :Have A Nice Day: 

Today i made a phone call to a neighbouring farmer and have been given access to 1000acres to cull hares.
Had a quick look before sun down they were on the next ridge over just as the sun was setting.

Zoomed in for a better looksie before two quick bolt action shots!

Done on the line! :Thumbsup: 

Let them cool for a bit then back strapped them :Wink:

----------


## tiroahunta

> Just been given 850+ rimfire rounds...yesterday
> Attachment 122836
> Today i made a phone call to a neighbouring farmer and have been given access to 1000acres to cull hares.
> Had a quick look before sun down they were on the next ridge over just as the sun was setting.
> Attachment 122837
> Zoomed in for a better looksie before two quick bolt action shots!
> Attachment 122838
> Done on the line!
> Attachment 122839
> ...


Dont forget the he back legs for hare nibbles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

On the 1000 acre block with Bo

Zoom in.
Kill shot.

Bo on the retrieve

Next shot on this rabbit.


The retrieve

Shot placement as to not waste any meat :Thumbsup:

----------


## muzza

Had a wee wander this arvo , with the neighbours young fella along to open gates. Bagged a couple of goats for the freezer , then encountered some bacon seeds. Little pigs grow into big pigs so they went down.... Along with a rabbit

----------


## StrikerNZ

Out for a shoot last night, snagged a ferret and a couple of hares. Oh, and 141 wallabies. 

223 was running a little hot all night.. poor barrel.

Stopped on the track looking over a gully at one stage and shot 18 in <5 minutes without moving, then drove around the bend to look back into the side we'd been on, and shot another 4.

First night on the wallabies in ages, great to chase them again.

----------


## Mintie

Got out twice more over the weekend, pretty good run on both. Ill just chuck the photos for both walks up together. Took 12 Rabbits out on the Orchard and 6 Goats and a Hare out on the Farm. Goat shots were 30-150m and the .223 did very well. The centrefire is a CZ527 Ebony in .223 and the PCP is a Zbroia Kozak in .22.

5 all taken from the one spot on the driveway



Zoom in to see the beauty headshot on this bunny, 60m standing shot unsupported. 



This Nanny popped her head up only about 30m away, got a bit messy.



This Kid was running at about 120m and the shot didn't quite go where it was planned so it needed a follow up head shot (which tore off its jaw)



This Nanny was sitting still waiting for me at 150m so I put one into the engine room, good bang flop.



Tried to get a fancy shot showing off the CZ



This Hare hunkered down about 40m away thinking he was invisible, .223 made a real mess of him with blood and guts spread about 10m away.



A cheeky Mynah that was bugging me at home today, knocked him off his branch nicely.

----------


## Dundee

Got a couple more hares today with the .22lr

Zoomed in and got a vid but piss poor quality available on fbNZ rimfires

Bo retrieved them both.

----------


## Russian 22.

managed to hit a magpie with my car. the force ejected a load of bird poo onto my wind screen!

----------


## Dundee

Magpies are back!

Power board inspected the pole and they thought it was live. :Grin:  :Patapon:

----------


## Dundee

Coming back from the river with Rod n Rifle.No trout but a feed.

And another tonight with Bo on the retrieve.

Another head or neck shot.

----------


## Seventenths

Earlier on in the week I bumped into a lovely family who have a bit of a bunny problem so they were happy for me to go and shoot a few funnies and that's an understatement.

Seeing as it was a stunning Saturday I wondered up there for an evening hunt with the CZ .22 as the shooting distance isn't far so I could leave the HMR at home.

Wondering around until dark in t-shirt and shorts in this sudden hot weather I shot just on 50 bunnies not even putting a dent in the population!

They weren't gun shy so you sat there and waited for them to pop out.





I'll go back again in a couple of days for a night shoot with the new M1 Archer mounted on the rifle and see what I can accrue.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Gorgeous grain on that stock. Nice haul on the hoppers too!

----------


## dannyb

Went out to check the zero on the 17hmr before hitting the hares tonight.....yup zero is all good smacked these 2 over at 100 yards saved me wasting a paper target  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Seventenths

Out with the CZ .17 HMR with Maxtoch M1 Archer spotlighting last night.

Just some of the 60 odd bunnies, 1 hare, 6 possums shot.

----------


## Ernie

Numbers have gone a bit silly round our way too !

----------


## chopsuey

Couple from the neighbors small block, plenty others around but challenging to get a safe shot with the J dub.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroahunta

Ran over this on Monday...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Seventenths

Went out again on Thursday night and it was only when I got there I thought perhaps it won't be a good night considering the moon was half bright but I still went for a wonder and shot just over 70 bunnies and 3 opossums.

A couple of occasions i ran the 10 shot mag dry from one position and shot 26 rabbits out of one paddock alone.

So far in one week I've shot over 170 rabbits, 1 hare & 6-7 opossums and still loads more rabbits present.

----------


## 223nut

We need the politicans to see this thread and realise the impact recreational shooters are having on Pest numbers....

----------


## Seventenths

> We need the politicans to see this thread and realise the impact recreational shooters are having on Pest numbers....


They might just say we need more 1080!

----------


## Russian 22.

> We need the politicans to see this thread and realise the impact recreational shooters are having on Pest numbers....


If they were serious about environmental issues then they will be passing laws allowing a pest proof fence to be constructed around the hot spots and then using every safe method to extirpate rabbits and wallabies etc. Otherwise it just seems like a whole exercise of futility

----------


## quentin

Not 26 in one paddock material, but 6 out of a reasonably well shot up paddock will do. Favorable wind meant I could actually shoot this paddock. The rabbits in there taunted me every day I drove home. Sadly the cat outdid me, and got 7, albeit over quite a few more hours.

----------


## Seventenths

@quintin... does you cat look like this?

----------


## quentin

Behaves like that, but is the camo version.
And she prefers the slightly smaller rabbits as they fit through the cat door, so she can leave them on the rug under the dining room table.

----------


## NZ32

12 goats for the quick after work shoot. Had a first, went to cut the back legs off one of the medium sized nannies and noticed a wound channel full of shit. The projectile went in the chest and out by the back leg/ass



Surprised it went through so far being a .223 62gr SP, but i guess it didn't hit bone.

----------


## Flyblown

Nice young hare for the .22LR this evening. Dogs' dinner. Had to crawl into a half decent spot to get the bugger, I'd bumped it in the long grass but it hadn't learned to keep running, too late to learn now...



Note how the bitch refuses to look at it. That way, you see, she can't upset her brother nor can she succumb to temptation because what she can't see isn't there...

----------


## Flyblown

While I was out last night glassing for rabbits I spotted a bird that I immediately recognised from Australia, a Masked Woodswallow.  Very distinctive bird that we used to see a lot in inland New South Wales. I watched it for about 10 minutes and googled it while I sat there to confirm what I was looking at.  At the time I didn't think too much of it because I had rabbits and hares on my mind, but on the walk home it occurred to me that the bird was a very long way from home.

Turns out that there's only ever been one confirmed sighting of that bird in New Zealand, in 1972.  So to say it is a rare vagrant is probably an understatement.  I'm going back there tonight with my son with a decent camera and lens to try and get a picture.  He's probably buggered off but no harm in trying.

I suspect the poor bugger has made it all the way over here because he's been chased out by the wildfires. Seems like quite a coincidence.

----------


## Flyblown

Big PROUD moment for Dad tonight. Young lad says...

Hey Dad, you going after a hare tonight? 
Yeah mate, bit windy for the rimfire tonight though. 
OK. But I think I'm ready for the centrefire now. 
Ya reckon? I reckon so too. Wanna give it a go? 
Yup. 

And cool as a you like he setup the .223 Super Varmint, walked out with a purposeful stride, found a hare, ranged it and worked out his drop on Strelok. He dialled, I checked, and the rest is... dead hare. First go with the full sized centrefire on an animal and he _smoked_ it. 173m, quite a breeze, he held on the nose, bullet went straight through the shoulders. Good boy. 

Cool thing is about the lad is despite the ADHD and general bonkersness that comes with being a 13yr old testosterone fuelled ball scratcher, he's in no rush. He's happy to learn, happy to take his time. Shoot paper, shoot some cans. Rimfires and small centrefires, always sensible, never a dumbass. He's had the chance to go with the big rifle before, but nope, not quite ready yet Dad. His decision tonight, no pressure. And no hare fever either. 

Really chuffed for the lad. As you can tell.

----------


## Rushy

Excellent stuff.

----------


## Mintie

> While I was out last night glassing for rabbits I spotted a bird that I immediately recognised from Australia, a Masked Woodswallow.  Very distinctive bird that we used to see a lot in inland New South Wales. I watched it for about 10 minutes and googled it while I sat there to confirm what I was looking at.  At the time I didn't think too much of it because I had rabbits and hares on my mind, but on the walk home it occurred to me that the bird was a very long way from home.
> 
> Turns out that there's only ever been one confirmed sighting of that bird in New Zealand, in 1972.  So to say it is a rare vagrant is probably an understatement.  I'm going back there tonight with my son with a decent camera and lens to try and get a picture.  He's probably buggered off but no harm in trying.
> 
> I suspect the poor bugger has made it all the way over here because he's been chased out by the wildfires. Seems like quite a coincidence.


Id love to see the pics if you manage to find him

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Interesting title. :Grin: .
Have been quite on the posting, but not on the pest management side.
Been trying a cheap night vision unit and it has been giving good results.
With pigeons, rabbits and all sorts of critters, the great white is a gene factor that comes up in a certain block from time to time.
I find it  interesting! Some have had more white than this doe and blue eyes.
But for old blue eyes I did it my way 樂

----------


## GWH

> Big PROUD moment for Dad tonight. Young lad says...
> 
> Hey Dad, you going after a hare tonight? 
> Yeah mate, bit windy for the rimfire tonight though. 
> OK. But I think I'm ready for the centrefire now. 
> Ya reckon? I reckon so too. Wanna give it a go? 
> Yup. 
> 
> And cool as a you like he setup the .223 Super Varmint, walked out with a purposeful stride, found a hare, ranged it and worked out his drop on Strelok. He dialled, I checked, and the rest is... dead hare. First go with the full sized centrefire on an animal and he _smoked_ it. 173m, quite a breeze, he held on the nose, bullet went straight through the shoulders. Good boy. 
> ...


Thats awesome as, sounds a very sensible kid, they'll be no stopping him now, goats and deer very soon I'm picking.

----------


## Sideshow

Had this bugger try to sneak past today! :Omg:  No ground game :ORLY: 
But since I was on the end peg and a clear shot he got both barrels....so technically he wasn’t on the ground when shot :XD: 

Wasn’t the first time some had had a go he only had 1.5 front legs still in good nick though.

----------


## CATLINS HUNTER

Nice Beretta

----------


## Sideshow

S04  :Thumbsup:

----------


## wsm junkie

@Sideshow so when you say no ground game....does that mean its a quick photo then toss it in the scrub so no one knows :Psmiley:

----------


## Seventenths

Very nice grain on that shotgun.

What do you typically do with the foxes once shot?

When I was in Austria my first foxes I shot, pelts weren't able to be used (big holes from large calibre), there teeth were turned into an edelweiss

----------


## R93

> Had this bugger try to sneak past today! No ground game
> But since I was on the end peg and a clear shot he got both barrels....so technically he wasnt on the ground when shot
> Attachment 124169
> Wasnt the first time some had had a go he only had 1.5 front legs still in good nick though.


Do you guys get black foxes there mate?
I seen a couple or even may have been the same one in BC a month or so ago.
They're pretty cool to see. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Driving in Australia 23 years ago, father pulled over on the side of an outback road to show us kids a dead fox on the road.  He then proceeded to extract the canines under our instruction, for some kind of trinket that never eventuated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charliehorse

What load are you using @Sideshow

----------


## Sideshow

6s 32grams @charliehorse

----------


## Sideshow

> @Sideshow so when you say no ground game....does that mean its a quick photo then toss it in the scrub so no one knows


No when we have the briefing at the start of the day it’s quite normal for that call to be made as there are beaters and dogs in front. So no ground game no low birds is quite a normal call. As I said though I was at the end of the line and had a clear view of my firing zone and target. If he wasn’t wounded and missing that front leg I’d have let him go. Also the land owner was in line of sight and gave me the okay before I shot him. @wsm junkie
Safety first!

----------


## Dundee

On the way to the river tonight I took the mighty .22 as a passenger :Grin: 
Rabbits were dumb and will be a feed!

----------


## Sparrow

3 from 4 at work today 10-70m used em to rebait all the work traps for one last tail for the swamp comp or preferrably the cat seen yesterday.

----------


## Sideshow

> Do you guys get black foxes there mate?
> I seen a couple or even may have been the same one in BC a month or so ago.
> They're pretty cool to see. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Not that I’ve seen! Although saying that R93 I did see a very big black thing dead on the M4..... :Zomg:  not sure if it was a cat, fox or one of those panthers that’s ment to have been running around here.

----------


## Ernie

Back on an old permission again, now my backs a bit better. 42 for the evening till the rain came. 22 from a 1/2 acre wood, and reported a poacher to the farmer :Thumbsup:  the 3 rabbits are pictured where they fell. stupid is as stupid does !

----------


## chopsuey

2 quick headshots last night out the ute window. The mighty JW15 never lets me down. This was far from the task at hand so left it at the 2, Was plenty running about, so il hopefully get out another night.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## charliehorse

First blood for the new toy @123m not a long shot but still satisfying to get one on the board

----------


## GWH

> First blood for the new toy @123m not a long shot but still satisfying to get one on the board
> Attachment 124429
> Attachment 124430


Nice, has the barrel been shortened up a tad, looks good, shorter than mine.

----------


## charliehorse

@GWH best to ask @Philipo or @Rich007 as I'm the 3rd owner and have only had to add the scope and rings. I better get started on this learning to reload caper as I brought 5 boxes of ammo today and the wife was right beside me when I paid 250 knickers. Gulp. If I don't it might end up being a safe queen :Sad:

----------


## Rich007

> @GWH best to ask @Philipo or @Rich007 as I'm the 3rd owner and have only had to add the scope and rings. I better get started on this learning to reload caper as I brought 5 boxes of ammo today and the wife was right beside me when I paid 250 knickers. Gulp. If I don't it might end up being a safe queen


It wasn't shortened by me, Phil might know?

When you are ready to start reloading for the .17 hornet, have a read of this: Reloading the .17 Hornet - Sporting Shooter

I got a really good load for my Anschutz using 'lil gun'

----------


## GWH

I believe lilgun can be a bit finicky with pressure spiking.

CFEBLK goes pretty well in mine.

----------


## Wingman

Pistol primers and Aliant 300MP... you can thank me later..

----------


## quentin

New market garden to try out last night. They close off the gates at COB, and it's a fair old walk, but it looks promising.
Only there for 5 minutes checking out how to get into the place, and shot these from the gate. Looking at the amount of rabbit crap everywhere, I suspect this will keep me amused for a wee while.

----------


## charliehorse

> It wasn't shortened by me, Phil might know?
> 
> When you are ready to start reloading for the .17 hornet, have a read of this: Reloading the .17 Hornet - Sporting Shooter
> 
> I got a really good load for my Anschutz using 'lil gun'


 @Rich007 got a pic of that new rig?

----------


## Dundee

Always take rod and rifle when I head off to the river for a fish. Fish weren't biting but bunnies were hopping.

Four on the way to the river and another four on my way home.Most rabbits I've seen in our area for years.

----------


## MB

An unsuccessful rabbit hunt for me tonight. I did have an opportunity for a hare at 82m, but haven't shot anything for a while, so thought I'd get closer and off he went. Later on, I shot a magpie at 90 metres. The furthest I've shot anything with 22LR. Should have taken the shot at the hare!

----------


## FatLabrador

First hare I've shot for awhile usually just leave them alone but this one was out eating few days old plantain seedlings. Headshoted at 140 meters.

----------


## charlie1991

Pretty damn proud of this right now took a fair bit of patience and a steady hand. only at about 15 yards but small!

----------


## Sasquatch

A big hare and a few rabbits I shot with the new single shot last week with @Mr Browning.

----------


## dannyb

> A big hare and a few rabbits I shot with the new single shot last week with @Mr Browning.
> 
> Attachment 125414
> 
> Attachment 125415


Nice, what caliber is the bergara ?

----------


## Sasquatch

> Nice, what caliber is the bergara ?


Thanks man. BA13 is in .308 and was using Winchester super suppressed ammo, very quiet and effective on varmints.

----------


## dannyb

> Thanks man. BA13 is in .308 and was using Winchester super suppressed ammo, very quiet and effective on varmints.


First animal I ever shot with my 308 BA13 was a hare with 150gn whitetails, shot it in the head and clean blew its ears off at about 30 yards  :Grin:

----------


## Mr Browning

> Nice, what caliber is the bergara ?


That little canon rocks, I can assure you. As quiet as a noisy mouse. I injured a pine cone with it   :Thumbsup: 

It was a great evening out. Cant wait to get back onto the hills again.

----------


## veitnamcam

Out for a evening stalk of a small orchard this evening with my son....6 nice young rabbits for the pot and a couple of big cunning buggers eluded us.



Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

Oh my God!  @veitnamcam how can you be so irresponsible as a parent exposing that poor child to what appears to be a single use plastic bag

----------


## veitnamcam

> Oh my God!  @veitnamcam how can you be so irresponsible as a parent exposing that poor child to what appears to be a single use plastic bag


We used it 6 times 

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## kukuwai

You gave me an idea  @veitnamcam 



Plenty about 

These things however are as rare as rocking horse shit these days...wish i had kept a good stash. 





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> You gave ne an idea @veitnamcam 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty about 
> 
> These things however are as rare as rocking horse shit these days...wish i had kept a good stash. 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I did but have run out already...use rubbish bin bags now, downside is have to buy them upside is they are bigger and a bit more robust.

----------


## Joe_90

This evenings walk around edges of some Otago vineyards. 11 misses, 4 unconfirmed kills, 18 confirmed kills. Not a fantastic shots to kill ratio but I'm slowly improving.

----------


## spada

Look what was hiding in the long grass only managed to see them after baling

----------


## Pommy

Not bad for a half hour of work.

----------


## Wingman

Making a dent in the possum population around my house in the last week.. this is number 6.
Out for a crack at the bunny's and hares later tonight

----------


## Wingman

Another one in the trap last night.. the rabbit mish was postponed till tonight.
The kids also got a lesson in destructive Aussie marsupials..

----------


## csmiffy

> You gave me an idea  @veitnamcam 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty about 
> 
> These things however are as rare as rocking horse shit these days...wish i had kept a good stash. 
> 
> 
> ...


Breadbags are my next go too re-useable bag. No handles though and don't usually have any holes in them like shopping bags. Smaller too

----------


## veitnamcam

> Breadbags are my next go too re-useable bag. No handles though and don't usually have any holes in them like shopping bags. Smaller too


Yep....but they dont keep up with demand in our house.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

> The kids also got a lesson in *destructing* Aussie marsupials..


Edited for you  :Grin:

----------


## piwakawaka

Hundreds or rabbits all over the place around here Its like the population exploded all of a sudden. Took the dog to mop some up last friday evening

Got my first ever black one 
First shot was this hare 87m with the .22 subs best shot for me with subs so far

Chilled the backsteaks in the fridge and fried them up. Bloody beautiful. The hare was more tender then any restaraunt steak I've ever had. Good to get some wild meat since my venison supply has run out for now  :Faill:

----------


## Dundee

Few rabbits after a light shower of rain the other night.60 second quad ride from the house and came home with 5.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

This is the second time my son and I did this little block started yesterday and finished a few hours ago..Lost count of the rabbits not that there was a large number something like twenty but the exact I couldn't tell you. Four possums couple of cats.
Had ammo issues this morning and may post else where on it.
The auto and the bolt played up. Which cost a third cat and fifth possum.
Still they aren't going far really !we will catch up again for old times sake and finish what we started. :Thumbsup: 
A good post has pictures said a postman to me !it's pkart of the authentication! I think he was having a go at the bragging Target shooters with no evidence of their great feats.
And picture had it own way of saying its dead or that's .5 . :Have A Nice Day: 
Had finished the post and had made a coffee and a salt and pepper sandwich and sitting by the fire and it begins to rain, wasn't that good timing I thought and why there was good activity feeding before the change.
KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

This evening! phoned tentman to see if he would join me on a evening constitutional.
My son and I have been hammering this block for a month and while numbers are low, the 240 acres are big enough to hide many pesties.
Tentman took his latest project called Annie, now I won't give to much away, only after the first one! left me thinking :Indifferent: 
Finally the tentman was on the board. But before that I had nailed a fur-ball. It was a great evening walking around ,but not much spotted.
Trying  to avoid the cattle and stop them from getting! In front of us and spooking the pesties.
We weaved are way through the property and as we came  through a cutting, this buck was on a face out from us us! A long shot for a .22 unsupported, tentman had made me a shooting stick which I've been having better success with. This was past over and with that he nailed it.
On inspection the other side wasn't as good of palmation and lack of of points. 
We laughed as a Douglas score was suggested, Our days are numbered! But a beautiful evening and a walk with the bang stick and a good laugh with a friend is great. I can't say to finish the day! as I am writing this I am considering the night shift with night vision,  I have been enjoying the results, that it helps achieve.
KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Night shift was hard going ! Ground was wet and at 3:20 a few drops of rain came through.
Trying something a little different !put the red rapper off a lolly over the night vision rubber eyepiece! It worked very well, no eye strain at all.
The possums are still in the trees wouldn't fall down, may take a look in day light, only a few rabbits and another fur-ball which was pleasing.
The shooting wasn't good, just as well tentman didn't see it, well I'll show him the video,! so he can have the last laugh. But there was one that counted. Coffee and bed.
KH

----------


## FatLabrador

Been dropping a few mynas around the house with my new 22

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

I can not claim to have "dropped this one" but am sure that it will soon drop.

Sighted the first sign I have seen of rabbit calci virus in Wanganui in my orchard this evening............Watched it for 4 minutes at 10 m distance and it definitely had the "ears" as shown in this Canterbury image of an afflicted rabbit.

 Thought i would have noted  some publication of the release of the virus in my area, but perhaps a disgruntled landowner has brought one up from Canterbury and released it.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> I can not claim to have "dropped this one" but am sure that it will soon drop.
> 
> Sighted the first sign I have seen of rabbit calci virus in Wanganui in my orchard this evening............Watched it for 4 minutes at 10 m distance and it definitely had the "ears" as shown in this Canterbury image of an afflicted rabbit.
> 
>  Thought i would have noted  some publication of the release of the virus in my area, but perhaps a disgruntled landowner has brought one up from Canterbury and released it.
> Attachment 126481


Hi KS
Looking forward to the other picture, in this obituary column.
KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Been a wet couple of days !(in my time frame) waited to the early hours and it didn't lift and then been off and on most of the day.
I needed a short walk, mainly because  there are some more fur balls spotted.
So started a feeding program to centralise the pesties.
Plus it should help in stopping there night hunting if well feed! unto I can trap and carry out my usual catch-and-release program :Thumbsup: 
Which has been well documented here over the years. After all the post is what little pestie did you bowl over today.
I don't always post but most weeks there could be something added to the Dundee's infamous post.
Tentmans shooting stick in the picture and my go to bunny rifle.
KH

----------


## charliehorse

Didn't have me phone for photos yesterday but we managed to tip over a couple of goats and a peacock. Be some nice goat curries coming up. Also took my .17 Hornet to show me mate and he was keen to have a shot with it so lined up a mynah at 115m and smashed it good and proper.

----------


## Wingman

Bagged me a ginger last night

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Bagged me a ginger last night
> 
> Attachment 126568


Hay wingman
Nice bit of kit.
KH

----------


## Dundee

I finally got this bastard after two weeks.Don't know who has the cage trap but the Stirling took know prisoners.

----------


## Seventenths

Always great seeing your Stirling in action. I bought one when I turned 16 & got my FAL. 

First ever gun I owned!

I hunted with it all around our area (rural) biking from farm to farm shooting bunnies, hares & possums & the occasional goat mostly with open sights & that rifle never let me down.

Good memories with that rifle, shot ALOT of critters. I eventually sold it which is a regret but such is life!

----------


## mawzer308

7 possums under the light last night, slowly adding to the fur bag.

----------


## Daithi

> Always great seeing your Stirling in action. I bought one when I turned 16 & got my FAL. 
> 
> First ever gun I owned!
> 
> I hunted with it all around our area (rural) biking from farm to farm shooting bunnies, hares & possums & the occasional goat mostly with open sights & that rifle never let me down.
> 
> Good memories with that rifle, shot ALOT of critters. I eventually sold it which is a regret but such is life!


Same story of purchase here, still have mine. 15-20,000 rounds later.

----------


## GWH

The new to me T1x 17hmr seems to go alright.

Big slay up in the raspberry orchard last night.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Hi GWH
A good night out.
Tentman+ has been on about me moving to a 17hmr, does the projectile stay in the animal? Or punch right through.
I am just accustomed to the sounds of silence ! 22lr Sub quite.

----------


## Shearer

They are super sonic so there is no escaping the noise. A moderator does take some of the pop out of it but they are not comparable with a .22 sub. On the other side, they are like shooting a laser beam compared to the .22 sub so if distances are getting out there beyond 75m they are awesome.

----------


## Maca49

> Hi GWH
> A good night out.
> Tentman+ has been on about me moving to a 17hmr, does the projectile stay in the animal? Or punch right through.
> I am just accustomed to the sounds of silence ! 22lr Sub quite.


The projectile disintegrates within the animal. Ive got a MAE over barrel on mine, its pleasant to shoot without ear protection.
189 metres is my longest shot, 4 rabbits one after the other

----------


## dannyb

> They are super sonic so there is no escaping the noise. A moderator does take some of the pop out of it but they are not comparable with a .22 sub. On the other side, they are like shooting a laser beam compared to the .22 sub so if distances are getting out there beyond 75m they are awesome.


I upgraded to a 17hmr for bunnies, hares and possums about 6 months ago haven't regretted it for a second, laser accurate and with a suppressor it's more than pleasant enough to shoot what you give up in noise you more than make up for in accuracy.
haven't used my .22 since.....

----------


## viper

> Hi GWH
> A good night out.
> Tentman+ has been on about me moving to a 17hmr, does the projectile stay in the animal? Or punch right through.
> I am just accustomed to the sounds of silence ! 22lr Sub quite.


I use both and it depends on where and how I hunt. For as long as I practically can a .22 that's suppressed and only run subs. More than enough killing power to 100 mtrs.
Once they wise up or the country I am hunting is consistently 80 mtrs to 150 mtrs I use the 17 HMR.
With the 17 HMR don't use a small barely capable suppressor, bigger is better to get it as quiet as possible.
It will still sound noisy compared to a suppressed .22 but the big sharp sonic crack is gone .
Killing wise a Rabbit is a light soft skinned target, both rounds kill well with 22 more reliant on shot placement for a clean kill, the 17 is a total killer , lazer like to 130 mtrs and seems to dump all it's nastiness on impact.... a vicious serial rabbit killer as all 17 cal are

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Thanks Viper, I know its the wrong thread to get into this sort of a post, but I thought you would have a say seeing you did the switch from .223.
Thanks for your report, its hard to move away from the little rim fire and what you have said is about where my thinking is.
A quiet stroll and a quite plink.
Thanks all who have contributed to the questions.
KH

----------


## Russian 22.

If its safe then a 223 is a better choice wouldn't you think? You can find 55 grain factory loads very cheaply too

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> If its safe then a 223 is a better choice wouldn't you think? You can find 55 grain factory loads very cheaply too


Yes, I reload 40g vmax for the 223. It's my go to if I leave the marlin 795 at home! But consider the firing zone.
KH

----------


## Maca49

> If its safe then a 223 is a better choice wouldn't you think? You can find 55 grain factory loads very cheaply too


You lack the accuracy

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

The cages are set but nothing today, still a bit much food hoping around.
But this fellows Xmas feed ended to day! He was fast as he set off one trap, but this trap he's in has a hair trigger.
Just a little polish and file work can make the difference other wise he may of seen 2020.
KH

----------


## 57jl

Just nailed an other magpie sitting on top a tree a about 70-80m  away with my cz 22  :Thumbsup:

----------


## hotbarrels

Three brothers hunting for three consecutive afternoons - 1,233 rabbits, two cats and three deer.  Body is aching a bit today after three days in the hills and the 5 hour drive home this afternoon.  Now I have to unpack and clean some gear.

One of the cats that took a .22WMR round to the body while running at full till across the paddock.  Appears that the "butt, body, beak, pull the trigger" works with cats as well, only it was "tail, body, whiskers, pull the trigger".

----------


## Rossiwiz

Finally hit a block with a small, bugger me it was not a small, bunny problem. Tested out the boys new JR15 Chinese .22 bolt with full over barrel. Thing shoots like a laser! Son (12) took a friend up and he had his first ever go with a rifle and bagged two fine specimens. There must be something in the water in the northern part of HB as the hills they were alive. Looking forward to some regular visits. Easy country to work in and plenty of healthy game.

----------


## MB

Christmas Eve bunny hunt. Large numbers for Northland, or where I shoot at least.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Last night out for the evening constitutional, I took tentman+ as the cpr back up :Grin: 
Wind was up a bit, still a good little time, I was supposed to be the quide ! but I kept losing the client. The answer I got was I am just covering the ground.He may of covered it but had nothing to show for it either.
This post should of been tentman+ ! but the only picture is on my phone.The guide always takes the pictures, but couldn't for the life of me convince him to get down in the position, with the rifle and trophy.
KH

----------


## Tentman

@Kiwi-Hunter - we all know its the guides job to skite things up, its a wonder the little fellow wasn't shot offhand at 200 yards in the wind uphill. . . by the guide after the client missed (again)!

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> @Kiwi-Hunter - we all know its the guides job to skite things up, its a wonder the little fellow wasn't shot offhand at 200 yards in the wind uphill. . . by the guide after the client missed (again)!


Close but no cigar.
As it is I had to pack it out and do the post.
KH

----------


## charliehorse

These 2 didnt stand a chance

----------


## Flyblown

Another hot and sweaty day on the hill, knocking over pest goats and recovering a few for the dogs. Great fun with the young fella, gradients up and down to turn your eyeballs inside out, and the sad and eerie sight of the sun turning blood red as the smoke from Aussie arrived. Over forty goats shot, a real mission to get the back blocks cleaned up as they are horribly overrun.





Bloody dogs are spoilt, seem to think the bike is for them. That Huntaway is the biggest one I've ever seen, freakin' gorgeous dog, beautiful temperament. He's a handful when riding shotgun with his heading dog mate. No room for my boy on the bike, so the young fella ends up running behind! Something's wrong with that!

----------


## 7mmwsm

How's this for a shot?

----------


## 223nut

> How's this for a shot? Attachment 127289


 @ghosts may have a photo of 3 in the one trap that occurs on the island!

----------


## Cigar

> Attachment 127278


Geez, they breed big flies down there!

----------


## Shootm

Took my daughter out to shoot a few bunnies at the Out Laws





Ended up with 16 bunnies and a magpie

----------


## Flyblown

It was the wife's turn this evening. We'd worked out a gully where quick escape for the goaty menace was very hard. I spotted and called range, she dealt out the 6mm death. No action photos unfortunately as we forgot the damn phone. 

She was ON FIRE and so was the poor old Howa .243 after she'd finished. Two full 10 shot mags and another 5 after that in minutes, with 5 rounds kept in reserve for any wounded, or suckling kids. The barrel & suppressor were far too hot... Smacked the nannies first as usual, then picked off the best looking yearlings. Only two goats took two shots and I'm pretty sure we downed another 22. We accept that this .243 barrel is being abused and is gonna be shot out...

We'd worked out this was a good spot from some long distance glassing, and the upside was the terrain allowed for a steep but doable descent into the gully and recovery of the best bits of the best goats shot. Bit of a sweaty middle aged slog out and a late date with the dogs. Here's a snap of some of the backstraps, washed down and de-haired. Still another four bags to go... they'll have to wait til morning. Great fun, good out-there-doin'-it exercise with a tough as woman who sure as hell can still shoot the tits off a fly.

----------


## GWH

Here's a bit of DIY phone scope footage while shooting a few rabbits in the berry orchard this evening. Tikka T1x 17hmr 

https://youtu.be/59L48i7Xz4o



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Flyblown so that we can have a bit of perspective on this, is a woman who can shoot the tits off a fly the female equivalent of a man that can shoot the nuts off a gnat blindfold at fifty paces?  I am interested to know as that is some mighty fine shooting.

----------


## Flyblown

Ha ha @Rushy, yes her shooting is impressive, but more so is her willingness to climb up and down crazy steep faces covered in felled scrub and pangas, looking for dead goats, and then hauling them around and throwing them at me. At one point, I was cutting up a fat as goat, as another one came flying down the slope and only just bloody missed me. At that point I called time-out, for a Health & Safety discussion.

----------


## Flyblown

Righto, after last night's lack of action pictures, tonight I've got a video to show you fellas how it should be done. 

First, the spotter does her bit, and spots.



Then, she fetches. 




The dogs are particularly unimpressed that they only get involved once the goats are already dead. Not what they had planned for the evening at all.

----------


## Rushy

Mate I would like to reserve a front row seat for the day your wife learns that “man shoots goats, wife retches goats” comment is on the forum.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Dan88

Got this last night, hiding in a big poplar right next to the orchard. 
Had only seen two hanging around and got the other one last week, thought I had sorted the problem. But another one ran across the deck last night.

Sent from my SM-A505GN using Tapatalk

----------


## ishoot10s

Vudoo’d... 80 and 90m

----------


## Flyblown

> Mate I would like to reserve a front row seat for the day your wife learns that man shoots goats, wife retches goats comment is on the forum.  Ha ha ha ha


Hope she's not gonna retch goat tonight @Rushy, while I've been out weighing lambs she's been cooking up a massive sweet goat curry! If she retches it'll be due to too much Lion Brown...

Nah she's bloody good value, my warped "wife fetches" humour might miss the mark a bit, truth is she won't let me go fetch the goats, because (a) she says I'm better with the knives than she is, and (b) she seriously loves the exercise and the excitement of trying not to fall 60m into the creek. There's also a lot she wants to prove, I think, after the hard yards of birthing and raising boys, its time to get out more. Personally I think what she did with those boys of ours was way tougher than anything I could even contemplate doing, I know, cos I was there!




> you sure she wasnt muttering under breath " bugger missed him "


Believe me mate, when I deserve a hiding, I get one directly, no skullduggery or cunning plans required!

----------


## GWH

I took my mates two kids out shooting rabbits tonight.

Ryan who's 11 hadn't shot a rifle before.

He shot his first rabbit with my Tikka T1X 17hmr at 133 yards tonight, the face doesn't show it but he was pretty stoked.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

Took out a new potential hunter earlier on. Wasn’t to happy when my boy shot a cat. I told her to listen to the native birds singing, and asked what she thought the cat lived on. Right on que, he brings it back, and there’s a bird still in its mouth. She approved after that. 
Only the cat and wallaby before running out of light. 
She asked when we could do it again.

----------


## Mr Browning

70+ meters, free standing with the hmr. One less to eat the farmers grass.

----------


## charliehorse

Looks a bit preggers??

----------


## Mr Browning

> Looks a bit preggers??


It does look a bit full ah. I didnt check other than noted it was a good size and weight, just threw put it in the back pack and carried on. - They get put as is into a freezer at another place down the road where they are eventually picked up by yet another couple, thawed out, gutted and minced up and turned into cat food.

1. I get some exercise.
2. I get to shoot something.
3. Farmer has more grass for what should be eating it.
4. Victims are not wasted or left, but utilised.

Has to be a winning formula. - And a cheap day out  :Thumbsup:

----------


## chopsuey

Most action ive had in the sack for a long time!!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## charliehorse

Smacked a few with the hornet and 22-250 yesterday evening. Including a ginger pussy who paid the price for being a bit to casual. The 17 hornet is still impressing me everytime I take it out. Back steaks for the bbq and back legs for salami.

----------


## charliehorse



----------


## dannyb

Sighting a few rifles in this morning had been on the farm for about an hour probably fired off 15 maybe more rounds when something cought my eye in my peripheral vision a bloody cat stalking out of the hedge behind me.
I was a bit surprised to see one during the day but at night they quite often come out when we're out shooting hares looking for a free feed.
I froze and waited till it was way out in the open he was literally only ten yards from where I was lying prone unfortunately for the cat I was validating the Bergara 308......Boom lots of little bits of cat everywhere.
Funny enough only 10 minutes earlier I was shooting the 17hmr marlin, no matter either would have sorted this guy  out.
I guess it's Kung Pow "chicken" for tea tonight  :Grin:

----------


## Swanny

Tried out the suppressed 20g. Still a bit loud but better than the 12g. Still to get subsonic load done. Not much good for eating when all busted up.
Damn, why do pic come up sideways?

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....tml#post940429
KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....tml#post941152
KH

----------


## Happy Jack

Just another of these shot from inside the lounge with the barrel just through the ranchslider

----------


## tiroahunta

Gave rifle a clean then went and shit these two...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## quentin

Using NV to clean up the spotlight shy bunnies.

Short clip in the vineyard. Looks like the CCI segmented subs dump a lot of energy into the target.
https://shooting-nz.s3.ap-southeast-...der%20farm.MP4

----------


## Dynastar27

> Attachment 128541
> 
> Just another of these shot from inside the lounge with the barrel just through the ranchslider


Looks like he is trying to hitch a ride some where hopefully to hell  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Wingman

Finally tested the new Mach IV barrel with my CZ 527 Varmint on a soft target tonight.
A hare at about 85m with the 20gr V-Max @4200fps

----------


## charliehorse

Teaching 'em one pest at a time

----------


## Dundee

Mangee cat. Good job!

----------


## charliehorse

Too right! I've shot a lot of cats here and it was in the top 5 for looking like shit

----------


## Tahr

@Brian and I knocked over 105 of these this week:

----------


## Huk

Bloody hell the barrel on the savage would have red hot haha.Would love a go at that  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## quentin

Enjoying the Pard NV008 Night vision scope.

I'm finding that the rabbits are totally oblivious to my whereabouts. They seem to know something is up, but just sit still and make things really easy. These are the same rabbits that headed for the horizon as soon as a light was turned on when I was spotlighting in the past.

https://youtu.be/Gak0GNCvpDQ

https://youtu.be/pM6q_S6nhjU

----------


## GWH

> Enjoying the Pard NV008 Night vision scope.
> 
> I'm finding that the rabbits are totally oblivious to my whereabouts. They seem to know something is up, but just sit still and make things really easy. These are the same rabbits that headed for the horizon as soon as a light was turned on when I was spotlighting in the past.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Gak0GNCvpDQ
> 
> https://youtu.be/pM6q_S6nhjU


Yeah that's sweet.  I shoot a couple of places that this could be really handy.

----------


## Marty Henry

> @Brian and I knocked over 105 of these this week:
> 
> Attachment 128795


Good score.  Last night spotlighting on crosshills shot 23 little rabbits just by the big shed nearly sprained an ankle in the warren it would be a good job for a ferret in there  Got 11 hares by the airstrip  and several more on the way out. First time the 22 has had a workout in a while.

----------


## Tahr

> Good score.  Last night spotlighting on crosshills shot 23 little rabbits just by the big shed nearly sprained an ankle in the warren it would be a good job for a ferret in there  Got 11 hares by the airstrip  and several more on the way out. First time the 22 has had a workout in a while.


There were always a lot of hares there. Especially if I shut up a paddock. 

I burnt out my 22.250 during the 18 years I was there - not so much on hares though because I liked seeing them about.

The pest contractor we were shooting wallabies for says that hares are going to be the next big pest problem in the Mackenzie basin and apparently apart from shooting they are difficult to control.

----------


## Marty Henry

I like eating hares as good as venison if not better.

----------


## Shootm

Had a really proud Dad moment tonight :Cool: 
 Last time I took my daughter out she asked if she could shoot a rabbit next time we go out. Today started with a refresher at the range, where she shot really well on a target. Out to the Outlaws for dinner and see if there are any victims out.



Then back for pudding and out for another look.



Two from two shots.



We finished with 8 bunnies.

----------


## charliehorse

> I like eating hares as good as venison if not better.


Had me sons 5th birthday party the other week and threw a couple of hare back steaks on whilst cooking the kids sausies. Had wrapped them in gladwrap with oil salt pepper and rosemary the night before, sliced em up and passed them round the adults without telling anyone what it was and no one complained and they thought it was venison or similar. Few of the ladies shuddered when I told them after the fact but they weren't complaining at the time!!

----------


## Josan

Hare is delicious. 0.177 airgun pellet through the brain at 30 meters. Enjoyed eating it with some friends.

----------


## Flyblown

> The pest contractor we were shooting wallabies for says that hares are going to be the next big pest problem in the Mackenzie basin and apparently apart from shooting they are difficult to control.


Hares are a massive problem. Just ask the guys in the Wairarapa who have abandoned the sheep farms in favour of timber and carbon credits. Hares have taken large chunks out of their recent plantings, hitting the seedling trees soon after they are planted. Some of the quantifiable losses being discussed are in the tens of thousands of dollars per new planting area. 

There is now zero doubt in my mind having travelled about 4500 km through central and southeastern North Island farms this past six weeks... there has been a really significant increase in rabbit and hare numbers, and red deer. It's being spoken about more and more. On the back block roads in the evenings sometimes it's mental there's that many rabbits.

I shoot hares aggressively no matter where I am, I saw this kind of damage before in Southwest England on the the edge of the moors on shelterbelt plantations that were hammered by hares. That was in the 80s and it took a while for the numbers to be brought under control, but unfortunately then it went too far and now the species is relatively rare down there.

I was told yesterday by a cocky south of Ohakune that they are using small helicopters to shoot plantation hares over the other side of Waiouru. Whether that's true or not I have no idea but I can't imagine he was the kind of bloke to just casually bullshit me.

----------


## Mathias

> Hares are a massive problem. Just ask the guys in the Wairarapa who have abandoned the sheep farms in favour of timber and carbon credits. Hares have taken large chunks out of their recent plantings, hitting the seedling trees soon after they are planted. Some of the quantifiable losses being discussed are in the tens of thousands of dollars per new planting area. 
> 
> There is now zero doubt in my mind having travelled about 4500 km through central and southeastern North Island farms this past six weeks... there has been a really significant increase in rabbit and hare numbers, and red deer. It's being spoken about more and more. On the back block roads in the evenings sometimes it's mental there's that many rabbits.
> 
> I shoot hares aggressively no matter where I am, I saw this kind of damage before in Southwest England on the the edge of the moors on shelterbelt plantations that were hammered by hares. That was in the 80s and it took a while for the numbers to be brought under control, but unfortunately then it went too far and now the species is relatively rare down there.
> 
> I was told yesterday by a cocky south of Ohakune that they are using small helicopters to shoot plantation hares over the other side of Waiouru. Whether that's true or not I have no idea but I can't imagine he was the kind of bloke to just casually bullshit me.


Hares are very territorial creatures, they'll nip the top out of new plantings as they see them as a threat to their area. I once read a good paper written on a research that had been done by a forestry guy years ago about the hares and their effect on plantings, pretty sure it was in a small game hunting mag. Very destructive if left to live their life.

----------


## Dama dama

@Flyblown shooting small pests from a helicopter is very common practice here in Otago, so no it won't be bullshit.  Its particularly effective for those pro-active farmers who want to maintain low bunny numbers.  Its not so cost effective if populations are high.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Just using a couple of traps, and they are getting hit almost every day so far.
Today's find.
KH

----------


## Mintie

Wife went away for the weekend with the kids a few weeks ago, It had been a while since I had been out and I had a few land owners asking for help with little pesties so I took some of my small rifles out for a few walks. Had a blast!

To start with I visited a friend with a small lifestyle block, I wanted to test out a Crosman 2240 project that I have modified into .25 cal, still on Co2 but now producing more than three times the energy! Worked very well on these few rabbits out to about 45m or so so I was pleased with that! 









It started getting a little cold and Co2 drops power a bit in the cold so I grabbed my Zbroia Kozak PCP, I had only just put the MTC scope on so it was its first outing in this configuration - A few little tweaks needed for this setup, Need to sort a torch mount on the scope and the objective cover needs a spring as it keeps closing on me! Other than that it worked very well with no spotted rabbits getting away from me at all!













Next up was a visit to a farm about 30 mins out of Hastings, This farm is covered in Rabbits, Hares, Goats, Turkeys, Pheasants, Magpies and the odd wild deer so is an absolute dream to shoot on. I took my .223 while looking for the Deer but after not seeing any I swapped it out for my ugly stick (dont worry the stock is now away getting a total redo) JW15 to get some smaller stuff using subs. After hearing some of you lot talking about cooking up Hare I decided to take some back straps and give it a go with a little olive oil, salt, pepper and rosemary fried up in some butter - I will never let one go to waste again! Bloody amazing meat. This little JW is an older one I have done a little work on and man can it shoot! Very accurate.

----------


## Josan

I like the picture with the JW and the six victims that fell to it. Pure art!

That meat looks hare-raising delicious!   :Grin:

----------


## tiroahunta

Hare and venison are on the same level
Rabbit and goat is next level if you get what I mean 

Hare and venison was for royalty
Rabbit was for the common man or serf/peasant.::


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mintie

> I like the picture with the JW and the six victims that fell to it. Pure art!
> 
> That meat looks hare-raising delicious!


Those 6 victims were all in the same paddock and all shot within about 10 mins of each other!

----------


## hotbarrels

Good (long) weekend hunting rabbits with my two brothers.  833 rabbits, 1 cat, 3 ferrets, and 3 rats from the woolshed we were staying in.

Was a bit of a laugh sitting in the easy chair watching the rats come out to the rat traps.  This little bugger got one both ends as he flailed around.

----------


## Jusepy

Smoked three Wabbits with my Air rifle this evening. Sorry if double posting is frowned apon !

!

----------


## viper

I haven't posted much on here as it's just more and more pictures of rabbits, 49 shot this evenings and just under 400 since the start of the year.
Big numbers and no sign of slowing down.
I spoke to a professional shooter two weeks back who was using thermal and he shot 1360 odd in one night and reckoned that was out of one large gully and he still had the rest of the farm still to go.

----------


## GWH

The T1x 17hmr cleaned out a few more pests from the berry orchard last night.

I've shot a lot of rabbits off this one little property in the last couple of months. Not many left now.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> The T1x 17hmr cleaned out a few more pests from the berry orchard last night.
> 
> I've shot a lot of rabbits off this one little property in the last couple of months. Not many left now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


What kind of rabbit is that one on the bottom right ?

----------


## GWH

> What kind of rabbit is that one on the bottom right ?


It's having an identity crisis

----------


## Ultimitsu

> Good (long) weekend hunting rabbits with my two brothers.  833 rabbits, 1 cat, 3 ferrets, and 3 rats from the woolshed we were staying in.
> 
> Was a bit of a laugh sitting in the easy chair watching the rats come out to the rat traps.  This little bugger got one both ends as he flailed around.
> Attachment 130256


That is some impressive numbers!

----------


## dannyb

Took the daughter out for her first hunt whilst I was doing a little local pest control and smashed a few pigeons for a farmer, have to admit it was bloody good to have a gate opener/cheer squad  :Thumbsup:

----------


## csmiffy

@viper I really have to get a few more packets of shotty and 22 ammo and take the lad down there for a go.
prefer to find something a little closer though lol

----------


## charliehorse

@viper, where is this rabbit utopia you speak of?

----------


## viper

@charliehorse....central Otago my friend, when I get a chance I will try to take some photo's of the country side I hunt and groups of rabbits.
You North Island guys may find it interesting.

----------


## charliehorse

Mate I'll be jizzing in my pants

----------


## Jmac

Blooded the 17hmr tonight  :Thumbsup:

----------


## viper

another 48 shot this evening just off the farms driveway along with another southern moggy.
Farmer had noticed a ferret or two around the house, so far he has got 27 in three days  :Omg:

----------


## Sparrow

My contribution for the first 15 minutes at work this morning

----------


## Flyblown

So did we decide goats are varmints or not? Can't remember.

----------


## Marty Henry

Excellent shooting and judging conditions 6mm something i guess but i could be totally wrong.

----------


## Flyblown

> Excellent shooting and judging conditions 6mm something i guess but i could be totally wrong.


Aaaahhh, I see, a fast forwarder....

 :Wink:

----------


## Steelisreal

> So did we decide goats are varmints or not? Can't remember.


Unsure about the varmints question - they're definitely wee pesties though! And luckily they're delicious when prepared right!

Shot my first goat for many years (first on the mainland too) a month or so back. My partner turned it into the best curry I've had in ages 🙂

----------


## veitnamcam

A few bunnys with my son this evening.
60gr vmax certainly lets you know you have hit them!

----------


## charliehorse

> A few bunnys with my son this evening.
> 60gr vmax certainly lets you know you have hit them!
> 
> Attachment 130573
> Attachment 130574


The 2nd from the right seems to have lost his head, nicely done.

----------


## Swanny

Just about sorted with a subsonic load. Still a little more noise than I want but it's doing the business.

----------


## Mintie

Took the lad out for a walk about last night after work and managed to knock over 9 turkeys and 3 hares. One hare @ 90m and one turkey @40m fell to the deadly accurate Zbroia Kozak PCP, one hare to the .223 by the boy at about 120m and the other 8 turkeys a hare to the 12ga. Most enjoyable was that the 12ga took out 7 of the young turkeys in only 3 shots!

----------


## Shearer

> A few bunnys with my son this evening.
> 60gr vmax certainly lets you know you have hit them!
> 
> Attachment 130573
> Attachment 130574


That boy is growing up fast.

----------


## Flyblown

Love it @Mintie, two guys, three different types of gun, heaps of pests.  What's not to like?!

----------


## mudgripz

52 bunnies in 2.5 hours this evening near Christchurch - nice wee shoot. 

90 year old side by side shottie did alot of damage and gadgetman's 22WMR nailed plenty.  Good fun   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shootm

Daughter and I sorted out another 8 bunnies tonight. I’ve been wanting a black bunny for awhile now and ticked that off the list too.



The useless bugger that I am sometimes I left the bipod behind. Out in the outlaws shed with a bit of kindling and a screw had that sorted, Aimee shot 3 of the bunnies with a less than ideal rest with 4 shots.

----------


## quentin

Found a farm not running rabbit poison, so a quick mission to get some for the pot.

----------


## MB

Took the boy out for a rabbit hunt today. Wasn't sure what to expect due to the drought and wondered if the rabbits would be out. In short, we walked a couple of kilometres and didn't see anything apart from some unusually spooky turkeys. When we got back to the car, I was putting the gear away and a rabbit appeared. I shot it in the neck to save the day!

----------


## Shearer

> Took the boy out for a rabbit hunt today. Wasn't sure what to expect due to the drought and wondered if the rabbits would be out. In short, we walked a couple of kilometres and didn't see anything apart from some unusually spooky turkeys. When we got back to the car, I was putting the gear away and a rabbit appeared. I shot it in the neck to save the day!


Mum won't be happy about that blood on the shorts :Omg:

----------


## quentin

Double in the DOC 150 trap. Normally when one side goes off the other does too, so this is not too common.

----------


## charliehorse

> Mum won't be happy about that blood on the shorts


Had a chuckle about that also, my wife would have something to say.....but his face says it all so mum might let it go this time

----------


## Sparrow

One of each, trap bait for tomorrow and cat no. 40 ffs

----------


## akaroa1

There were 2 hares sitting on my rifle range this morning around the 50m mark.
I snuck in and pulled out the rifle at the front of the safe and shot one off hand with a clean middle chest shot.

Rifle was at the frontbecause only yesterday I had borrowed it from a friend and mounted the scope and zeroed it.
Winchester 1885 high wall Wonder musket.
.22 rim fire 
Barrel sleeved by Din Comings in 2012 as marked.
Early Unertl 8x scope 
Shoots about 20mm at 50m with Winchester suns
Minute of barn door with the only high velocity ammo I have.
A work in progress to see what it likes to be feed.

----------


## akaroa1

Winder musket! 

But might turn out to be Wonder musket

----------


## viper

i had a family member down for the weekend who was keen to experience Central Otago rabbit shooting so got him out.
Let him us my 10 /22 while I went old school cool, 146 shot in 2.5 hrs. He couldn't stop grinning at the end, great day on the hill together.

----------


## Marty Henry

Lovely looking unique there.

----------


## Maca49

Been back amongst the rabbits,  wacked a poor little bugger at about 180 metres tonight, will range it next time out! Even I was impressed. Lots of pooks, plovers, Canadian geese and parrys! Taken a couple of geese, but theyre not dumb, gets harder each time!

----------


## Dundee

Back straps and back legs for the BBQ,the dog can have the rest as a treat.

----------


## Dundee

Easy prep of the pest.
Cut skin and tear to see the straps.

Lock the cat up in the dog kennel while doing the buisness! :Thumbsup: 

Straps...mmmm

And back legs !Yummmmmmmmm!

----------


## Dynastar27

> Back straps and back legs for the BBQ,the dog can have the rest as a treat.
> Attachment 132744


That Stirling has been going hard my semi auto buggered out wasn't ejecting the rounds always jammed or miss fired 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> That Stirling has been going hard my semi auto buggered out wasn't ejecting the rounds always jammed or miss fired 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Clean it and then change the ammo.

----------


## Dynastar27

> Clean it and then change the ammo.


Tried all that 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Bit of pest destruction at work.

----------


## canuck hunter

Love that old Unertl. :Thumbsup:

----------


## chopsuey

Saw 1 bunny on my way out of driveway, ran back in grabbed the jw15 out of the safe and the last 3 subsonics in the packet... if only i had grabbed the full packet would have cleaned up a few more.......

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

Stocking up for the lockdown.

Reckon I should’ve taken the other vehicle... Eight goats.

----------


## Mr Browning



----------


## quentin

Got my exercise tonight without leaving the property. Not sure that 2 acres will sustain hunting pressure for the whole lockdown, but I'll give it a good try. Otherwise I'll just be walking laps until I'm bored.

----------


## Dead Rat

134127[/ATTACH]
This is a trap I stock, and trialing on my property. It's a big one!

----------


## Dead Rat

Same trap, different rat!! D-Rat trap for vertical trapping. I need to put another 6 up when it stops raining. Yeah!! During my morning walk in my fluffy bathrobe and boots, the Tuis, Bellbirds and Fantails say...Thank you, with their beautiful songs.

----------


## tiroahunta

Popped these today...

First for new set up...


This one a left hand shot..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## suthy

Here's a couple I've got onto lately...

----------


## Blisters



----------


## Happy Jack

Another one down

----------


## SickShooter

> Attachment 134572


Did you scare it to death?  Sonic boom?  Or is there a whole nest of dead rats under that box?

----------


## dvk-kp

> Attachment 134572


What sorta gun is that mate? Slug gun grunty or not that much?

----------


## SickShooter

A first for me.

Two for the price of one.

I like these traps more and more.  

Maybe as they get older, they smell more ratty.

[Also popped 1 goat, 2 hares and 5 magpies during the lockdown, so far.  No pix though.  Too boring.]

----------


## kukuwai

Dispatched three of these this morning. 



Nice morning walk with the boys.

Lovely sunrise over the bay made me wish i could go fishing !!!



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

One of the best things I ever bought for shooting purposes, the UE Boom 3. 

In my case, maybe it should be called the UE PPPHHHTT 3 as I use it with subsonic .22LR. 

Not long ago I was carting around the amplifier and a big speaker! Doh!

Calling in the magpies has never been so effective. 

I'll put up the calls I use on my Google Drive again if anyone wants them, a combination of distress calls, songs and single note calls. PM me with an email address. 

Cheers

----------


## Wingman

Another one of these last night

----------


## Dundee

Went to the supermarket after work tonight,there was only one lined up outside.I used the .22lr currency to make the purchase.

----------


## charliehorse

Validated a load today. Feel sorry for you folk that are stuck in town....

----------


## mudgripz

3 blowflies.  Lockdown sport....

----------


## Dundee

A mixed bag behind our house...self isolating as I left the dog behind.

----------


## Dynastar27

God Dam Sucks being in town hahahaha

----------


## Flyblown

More 'pie action with the distress calls. There's two more hung up in the pines... The juvenile mob thought they were onto a winner with some territory they could claim as their own. Ha!

The dog was delighted to have one bird execute its death flight right into his jaws. He literally grabbed it about 4ft off the ground. And then ate it. Good boy.

He's practicing his technique now....

(It's actually his Tassie Devil impression.)

----------


## 7mmwsm

I've shot forty one magpies out the ranch slider since the start of the lock up. Going to have to start using something bigger than the 22 because they have worked out the danger zone.
As Charliehorse says, I feel sorry for you folks in town.

----------


## Barrel

Dues anyone know where you can get a recording of a distress call from?

----------


## Mr Browning

I found an ants nest today and sprayed the shit out of it with insect killer. Thats what my pest destruction amounts to these days.

----------


## Wingman

> Dues anyone know where you can get a recording of a distress call from?


 @Flyblown has them in his drop box.. PM him, they work very well

----------


## Flyblown

Recorded a new one today. First play... bang... bang.

----------


## charliehorse

> I've shot forty one magpies out the ranch slider since the start of the lock up. Going to have to start using something bigger than the 22 because they have worked out the danger zone.
> As Charliehorse says, I feel sorry for you folks in town.


Have had a couple taunting me lately, could never get a firing line that didnt have the neighbour's house or shed in it. Well this evening they slipped up,  first one at 206m got the berries and then his mate came for a look at 204m and promptly got the same treatment.  Ahhhhh, country life.......sorry not sorry :Grin:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I found an ants nest today and sprayed the shit out of it with insect killer. Thats what my pest destruction amounts to these days.


Did you consider LPG and fuse?

----------


## Dundee

Took Bo for a retrieve.
And a cold one for his work.

----------


## Trig

This spiky bastard was heading straight for the chook house so had to use the boomstick as I think the shovel would have pissed the vegans off.

----------


## Wingman

These fury bastards just dont stop...

----------


## Trig

I reckon you get more possums Wingman than any of that 1080 shit.

----------


## Wingman

I had been consistantly been getting one every night for weeks on end but they have dropped off to about 1 every 3 nights now

----------


## suthy

A few more...

----------


## Jusepy

Went and hid in the bull paddock tonight , finally figured out my breathing and smoked 5 rabbits with my .22 Air rifle.
Pretty stoked as I was missing a lot of shots and had a brilliant evening. All the shots were at about 40m so safe to say im happy as fuck.[/ATTACH]

----------


## Trig

Good shooting Jusepy, plenty for a good feed there

----------


## charliehorse

The latest in lockdown bench rest shooting, ironing board and a door stop. 2 magpies down for the morning

----------


## Jusepy

Hello lads , 
do any of you use a 22 winmag for these pesties ?

----------


## tiroahunta

> Went and hid in the bull paddock tonight , finally figured out my breathing and smoked 5 rabbits with my .22 Air rifle.
> Pretty stoked as I was missing a lot of shots and had a brilliant evening. All the shots were at about 40m so safe to say im happy as fuck.Attachment 135626[/ATTACH]Attachment 135627


Nothing like a plan coming together...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

> The latest in lockdown bench rest shooting, ironing board and a door stop. 2 magpies down for the morning
> Attachment 135789


Even with a suppressor those cartridges seem a little large to be firing indoors

----------


## Wingman

.22-250 rem, about perfect as an indoor plinker..  :Grin:

----------


## northdude

> Hello lads , 
> do any of you use a 22 winmag for these pesties ?


I used to but use a 22hornet now

----------


## 7.62

> Hello lads , 
> do any of you use a 22 winmag for these pesties ?


I’ve owned one for 20 years, it is a very effective small game round. When I was farming I did quite a bit of pest control and used a few different rifles: a classic old .22 with supersonics, a suppressed .22 running subsonics, a .22mag, and a .223.  I generally preferred the subsonic .22 or the .22mag. An accurate 22 running subs and a scope with a BDC reticle or reliable dialling is a deadly piece of kit, and the lack of noise often results in a bigger tally. The 22mag was a lot simpler though, just hold dead on out to about 120yd and it would poleaxe small game. The 223 felt like overkill within about 150yd, so the 22mag occupied the middle ground nicely. Never used an hmr but they would have a bit more range and less wind drift (and less energy at closer ranges)

----------


## Jusepy

> I’ve owned one for 20 years, it is a very effective small game round. When I was farming I did quite a bit of pest control and used a few different rifles: a classic old .22 with supersonics, a suppressed .22 running subsonics, a .22mag, and a .223.  I generally preferred the subsonic .22 or the .22mag. An accurate 22 running subs and a scope with a BDC reticle or reliable dialling is a deadly piece of kit, and the lack of noise often results in a bigger tally. The 22mag was a lot simpler though, just hold dead on out to about 120yd and it would poleaxe small game. The 223 felt like overkill within about 150yd, so the 22mag occupied the middle ground nicely. Never used an hmr but they would have a bit more range and less wind drift (and less energy at closer ranges)


I am inheriting a .22 winmag and am going to shooting on quite a flat farm. The main road is not too far away and there is cattle/horses on the farm . I am a little worried about the distance I will be able to shoot the 22winmag. There is a massive amount of rabbits and hares + feral cats on the farm. The farm is about 200 acres , its not surrounded by houses but I still will have to be careful. It has a river running down the back and quite a few tree lines which rabbits like to hang out at. I just will just have to check my firing zone and be super careful.

----------


## Rushy

> I am inheriting a .22 winmag and am going to shooting on quite a flat farm. The main road is not too far away and there is cattle/horses on the farm . I am a little worried about the distance I will be able to shoot the 22winmag. There is a massive amount of rabbits and hares + feral cats on the farm. The farm is about 200 acres , its not surrounded by houses but I still will have to be careful. It has a river running down the back and quite a few tree lines which rabbits like to hang out at. I just will just have to check my firing zone and be super careful.


Jusepy if you take care to observe the seven basic rules then there should not be any safety issues.

----------


## Micky Duck

.22 mag ammo has come a long way in last few years in order to keep up with the 17s....you can NOW get subsonic which is quiet through a suppressor or super quick fragile projectiles that should break up and not bounce around the countryside....even older std type 22mag ammo made a mess of rabbits compared to .22lr   its a great wee round BUT ammunition prices are getting up to cheapest .223
use it and enjoy it...just be aware of your backstop/firing zone and you should be fine.

----------


## 7.62

> Jusepy if you take care to observe the seven basic rules then there should not be any safety issues.


What he said. Follow those rules and you are good to go, climb into ‘em!

----------


## quentin

Dark night, and strong winds. Just perfect conditions for sneaking up on the rabbits.
And I see the neighbor rolled a melon under the fence which is always a nice bonus.

----------


## Dicko

Charlie horse, can you give us some details on the rifle in your post above?

----------


## tiroahunta

> I am inheriting a .22 winmag and am going to shooting on quite a flat farm. The main road is not too far away and there is cattle/horses on the farm . I am a little worried about the distance I will be able to shoot the 22winmag. There is a massive amount of rabbits and hares + feral cats on the farm. The farm is about 200 acres , its not surrounded by houses but I still will have to be careful. It has a river running down the back and quite a few tree lines which rabbits like to hang out at. I just will just have to check my firing zone and be super careful.


Get it suppressed. Ive done my HMR and havent looked back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroahunta

Ill take the win....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charliehorse

@Dicko, as Wingman said, it's a 22-250. Bergara b14 HMR. Vortex Viper on the top. Perfect for picking off those longer range magpies, usually would use the .17 Hornet @Marty Henry but have been keen to try my reloads. Justify all the time out in the shed and on the interweb. Have 3 smaller calibres but these 2 are my go to guns at the moment

----------


## #the creeper

A good evening on hares before we all got put on home D.
 5 for the evening with the Brno Fox 222 and 50gr vmax in about a hour and 1/2

----------


## skyflyhigh

Good evening bubble shooting , the chopped jw loves it 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Trig

That Brno is beautiful Creeper.  A classic

----------


## tiroahunta

Popped these today...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

One hare on dark.

And have a demand now for the headskins for the flyfishos to use for tying flies.
So took the back legs and straps off for us to eat.

The dog and eels had the rest after I head skinned the head.

----------


## dannyb

> One hare on dark.
> Attachment 136554
> And have a demand now for the headskins for the flyfishos to use for tying flies.
> So took the back legs and straps off for us to eat.
> Attachment 136555
> The dog and eels had the rest after I head skinned the head.
> Attachment 136556


Why just the head skin ? Sorry not a fisher at all so just curious why the rest of the skin is no good ?

----------


## northdude

it gives you a head start with the flys

----------


## Rushy

> it gives you a head start with the flys


And better for tackling the fish head on.

----------


## Mintie

> Went and hid in the bull paddock tonight , finally figured out my breathing and smoked 5 rabbits with my .22 Air rifle.
> Pretty stoked as I was missing a lot of shots and had a brilliant evening. All the shots were at about 40m so safe to say im happy as fuck.Attachment 135626[/ATTACH]Attachment 135627


Which air rifle was it? @Jusepy

----------


## Jusepy

Hello mintie , 
Your old cometa fusion .22 . Still going strong , although I have rebuilt her once now.

----------


## Mintie

> Hello mintie , 
> Your old cometa fusion .22 . Still going strong , although I have rebuilt her once now.


Nice! They are such a good package for small game hunting!

----------


## 300CALMAN

pesties ride the lightning

----------


## Jusepy

> Nice! They are such a good package for small game hunting!


 @Mintie , Hey on a totally different subject... You have or know of any pcp rifles for sale suitable for rabbits/hares preferable in .22.

pm me if you do please

----------


## Dundee

> Why just the head skin ? Sorry not a fisher at all so just curious why the rest of the skin is no good ?


Hi Danny I don't fly fish either.I asked why not the whole pelt and they only want the spikey guard hair from the middle of the face and ears.

----------


## dannyb

> pesties ride the lightning
> 
> Attachment 136650
> 
> Attachment 136651


Could have used that electric swatter when we butcherd out my stag shit the air was thick with bloody wasps would've got thousands

----------


## erniec

> Hi Danny I don't fly fish either.I asked why not the whole pelt and they only want the spikey guard hair from the middle of the face and ears.


Do they not tie rabbit flies anymore.
Used to be a good fly.

----------


## Dundee

> Do they not tie rabbit flies anymore.
> Used to be a good fly.


The guys that are after the hare headskins have access to rabbits but very few hares.

----------


## hunter69

> My first one was a rat that succumnd too bait good job
> 
> Next was a friggen magpie that swooped me multiple times this week so today I was armed again and got the attacker
> 
> And not long after the magpie I pulled off a great shot on a crowI rekon 50mtres with the .22 lr model 14p stirling.
> 
> Then i saw mum rabbit and two little ones,so i never took the shot. Will wait to they are bigger for the oven
> 
> Attachment 2569


Great rifle those 14p Stirlings :-)

----------


## Trig

Found another spiky f##!er heading for the chook, found by the labs and dispatched rather crudely in my 'Mr Grumpy' pajamas.

----------


## Martin358

So far during lockdown iv'e got a cat, some maggies and 7 wasp nests

----------


## homebrew.357

Anyone hear about farmers in Hawks bay area complaining about large ribbit invasion, the old virus was not working, like to know where about`s it is. The idea is to park up in my caravan and help get rid of a few for them and some for the pot, few beers of cause, nothing around A K L and my little .22 is a cupboard queen.

----------


## Dundee

One in the early morning.

Ready for the freezer by night.
Another head skin for the fly fishos

----------


## altair

I've been dropping trees on a farm close to me for years, the elderly lady owner says I could have a go at shooting Rabbits, as they have a large landscaped property and the little shits are digging holes everywhere..I'm worried she will trip in one.
This is the only one I saw in the 20 mins I was there before, but impressed as I shot it with my little 600fps Cometa 220...jeeze I wish I could shoot with the recoil of the bigger .22 air rifles as it would make the job easier..but happy with what this little one did!
1 down, 358 to go....

----------


## northdude

theres something quite satisfying about hunting with an air rifle your still learning skills you can still use with the bigger stuff you never know we might be reduced to it in the future

----------


## chopsuey

Playing around with the pard007 and spotted old mate bout 30m from front door. Turned night into day with the maxtoch and pop! Im sure there are more bunnies around since lockdown started

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## northdude

Or your becoming more attuned to your surroundings

----------


## Flyblown

Great to get out today for some Level 3 next door shooting, sneaky sneaky creeping up on the Waikato Brown Hare.





The second one had been shot before, and survived. The leg wound was supperated and the hole was wide open. Had a little dig around and pulled out an air pellet. In the process of trying to take a photo of the pellet, I dropped the bloody thing and couldn’t find it in the grass. 



I know who shot the hare, the kid down the road, he’s trouble. He’s been spotted prowling around with that pellet gun before. If he gets caught with that air rifle on this block, bad things are going to happen...

----------


## john m

I am using up the little Rusky FMJ's one at a time.

----------


## Flyblown

What have you got there @john m, 7.62x39?

----------


## john m

Yes 7.62x39

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I've been dropping trees on a farm close to me for years, the elderly lady owner says I could have a go at shooting Rabbits, as they have a large landscaped property and the little shits are digging holes everywhere..I'm worried she will trip in one.
> This is the only one I saw in the 20 mins I was there before, but impressed as I shot it with my little 600fps Cometa 220...jeeze I wish I could shoot with the recoil of the bigger .22 air rifles as it would make the job easier..but happy with what this little one did!
> 1 down, 358 to go....Attachment 137637


Try a .22 PCP air rifle, they have no recoil, powerful and very accurate

----------


## GWH

> Playing around with the pard007 and spotted old mate bout 30m from front door. Turned night into day with the maxtoch and pop! Im sure there are more bunnies around since lockdown started
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


What do you think of the Pard 007, i reckon it would be a handy bit of kit, i hear they benefit from running a bigger IR illuminator for greater distance

----------


## Rossiwiz

> Anyone hear about farmers in Hawks bay area complaining about large ribbit invasion, the old virus was not working, like to know where about`s it is. The idea is to park up in my caravan and help get rid of a few for them and some for the pot, few beers of cause, nothing around A K L and my little .22 is a cupboard queen.



Been knocking them over near Tutira and the rumours be true. You stop and look and then the hill just moves. One paddock had over one hundred, easy pickings but I suspect our efforts prior to lockdown have been wasted. Farmer more than happy for us to do our civic duty ;-) 

I love hunting deer, goats are fun too, but must say a hill full of bunnies makes for a bloody good day out. Worst part is having to ask the boy to borrow his 22. 6.5 is a touch overkill as I discovered after looking for the remains of a hare on our last goat cull ;-) Still, saves skinning them.

----------


## Shearer

> Been knocking them over near Tutira and the rumours be true. You stop and look and then the hill just moves. One paddock had over one hundred, easy pickings but I suspect our efforts prior to lockdown have been wasted. Farmer more than happy for us to do our civic duty ;-) 
> 
> I love hunting deer, goats are fun too, but must say a hill full of bunnies makes for a bloody good day out. Worst part is having to ask the boy to *borrow his 22*. 6.5 is a touch overkill as I discovered after looking for the remains of a hare on our last goat cull ;-) Still, saves skinning them.


Bit cheaper to run too.

----------


## chopsuey

> What do you think of the Pard 007, i reckon it would be a handy bit of kit, i hear they benefit from running a bigger IR illuminator for greater distance


I think they pretty good bang for buck, i use it as a handheld mainly for spotting bunnies on the stealth. So yes very handy. Out to 100m good, think with a good 850nm IR illuminator you could stretch it out alot more. HD recording day/night/inbuilt IR/wifi to your phone and alot more compact unit than the nightsite i used to have.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Steelisreal

Managed to get organised enough yesterday to get out after work for a quick evening stroll around a wee farm I've got access to. 

Leaving this place alone for quite a while meant they weren't as spooky as usual - put three down within the first ten minutes  :Have A Nice Day: 

It was fantastic to get out and wander about again. Recent hunting efforts have mostly been trying to find deer, however an evening stroll for a rabbit or three just can't be beaten! Failed to get any pictures as there wasn't a lot of light left and I spent it all looking for rabbits. Will do better next time!

----------


## tiroahunta

Thought Id put up a reminder of what a dead magpie looks like...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chopsuey

> Thought Id put up a reminder of what a dead magpie looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What brand is that torch mount?? Looks expensive.....

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroahunta

> What brand is that torch mount?? Looks expensive.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Yeah shes a flash one alright...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## viper

First walk since the lockdown , the old farmer was glad to see me back into his rabbits. Windy but lovely Central Autumn colours and the rabbits in prime condition. 22 shot.

----------


## Dundee

What was suppose to be opening of gamebird season,no feathers on this one.

----------


## GWH

Ive been out for a bit of pest control in level 3 on a couple of local properties i shoot.

Good to get some trigger time again.

Shot a few pest birds too.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Spotted this hare on way home from work this AM.

Not much too see if you aren't a hare spotter!

Went home and got the .22 and Bo.....job done! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Flyblown

After all this lockdown Lion Brown I would have to leave the dog at home and go and get the damn hare myself. A hundred times over... I’m beginning to look like I swallowed a keg of Brown Bomber.

----------


## piwakawaka

Threaded the needle tonight :Thumbsup:

----------


## viper

Good long walk with 27 rabbits shot plus a monster Tom cat , it would be one of the biggest cats I have shot to date.

----------


## Survy

> Good long walk with 27 rabbits shot plus a monster Tom cat , it would be one of the biggest cats I have shot to date.Attachment 139287Attachment 139288


Makes me happy seeing feral cats whacked, nice job, even better as it was a ginger.

----------


## Mintie

Got out for my first walk since lockdown started a few days ago, was only out for an hour and a half but I cant put in words just how good it was to get out!!!

Started with the .223 knocking over 2 hares sat beside each other at 160m then grabbed the .22 and knocked over a rabbit, 4 turkeys and 5 more hares. Unfortunately found out the farmer had sprayed herbacide in the last month so had to discard the meat but it was still amazing just to get out.

----------


## Spoon

> Got out for my first walk since lockdown started a few days ago, was only out for an hour and a half but I cant put in words just how good it was to get out!!!
> 
> Started with the .223 knocking over 2 hares sat beside each other at 160m then grabbed the .22 and knocked over a rabbit, 4 turkeys and 5 more hares. Unfortunately found out the farmer had sprayed herbacide in the last month so had to discard the meat but it was still amazing just to get out.


Cool 22, what is it?

----------


## Mintie

> Cool 22, what is it?


Thats a Beretta Olympia, fairly heavily modded tho! Both semi auto and bolt action. There is a bit of a build thread on it in the projects section here as project stubbs.

----------


## quentin

Shot something I rarely see in our area. This is the second one in 5 years. 

We took the nets off the apple trees, and there were a few apples left after we had done picking. Sure enough, this guy was in there like a hunter after lockdown.

----------


## tiroahunta

Snagged this late yesterday arvo...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bill999

> Shot something I rarely see in our area. This is the second one in 5 years. 
> 
> We took the nets off the apple trees, and there were a few apples left after we had done picking. Sure enough, this guy was in there like a hunter after lockdown.
> 
> Attachment 139471


thats a cool rig, whats the caliber and scope?

----------


## Spoon

This tomcat won't be killing any more natives, he obviously couldn't resist the mince pie in the trap

----------


## quentin

> thats a cool rig, whats the caliber and scope?


It's a Tikka T1x in 22lr with a Pard NV008 sitting on top.
Just used the laser built into the scope for this guy.

----------


## Sideshow

> This tomcat won't be killing any more natives, he obviously couldn't resist the mince pie in the trap 
> Attachment 139657


Looks like you gave him the BOOT just as well id do the same if I caught one stealing my mince pies :Thumbsup:

----------


## Swanny

20g and M2 Archer still doing it. Plus another one a few minutes later. 
Nice night outside.

----------


## Spoon

> 20g and M2 Archer still doing it. Plus another one a few minutes later. 
> Nice night outside.


That's a set up and a half! How quiet is that thing?

----------


## Swanny

> That's a set up and a half! How quiet is that thing?


It's not too bad. Not as quiet as I thought it might be but I want to test it over a chronograph to see if I need to drop the powder a bit more. It has taken the crack out of it and doesn't seem to piss off the neighborhood like the 12g.

----------


## Spoon

> It's not too bad. Not as quiet as I thought it might be but I want to test it over a chronograph to see if I need to drop the powder a bit more. It has taken the crack out of it and doesn't seem to piss off the neighborhood like the 12g.


Still running supersonic?

----------


## Swanny

> Still running supersonic?


No, I got Brian Thompson to work out a subsonic load for me. It's better than full loads but I still want to put it over a chronograph just to validate it.

----------


## Flyblown

> This tomcat won't be killing any more natives, he obviously couldn't resist the mince pie in the trap.


Mince pie?! What’s next, lasagna? Chicken biriyani?

----------


## Josan

> ............. I shot it with my little 600fps Cometa 220...jeeze I wish I could shoot with the recoil of the bigger .22 air rifles as it would make the job easier..but happy with what this little one did!
> 1 down, 358 to go.


I've been shooting springers in Hunter Field Target competition. There is an essential technique known as the artillery hold which is needed to shoot springers accurately. The more powerfull the springer, the more important this is.
There is a lot to find about this technique. You might want to look at this vid for example.

----------


## Josan

> What brand is that torch mount?? Looks expensive.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


These are available for a few dollars. Piece of rubber with some velcro. Works well. You would need to do some internet searching. I have a source for them here in The Netherlands, but i don't know where they get them.

----------


## Dama dama

A couple of central otago pests dealt with via leg-hold traps.  And a few $ for the boy.

----------


## GWH

A couple of the many rabbits i shot yesterday in the apple orchard with the 17 Hornet.

https://youtu.be/VPmmglAJbbg

And a couple a bit closer...

https://youtu.be/HLYFCIeTaE8

----------


## 6x47

What vel are you getting out of that Hornet case?

----------


## GWH

> What vel are you getting out of that Hornet case?


3700 fps with 20gr vmax

----------


## Dama dama

That puk looked surprised too!

----------


## Solo

I hit a pedestrian possum with both left tyres of my ambulance tonight. We did not attempt resuscitation. 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk

----------


## 57jl

Magpies are a bit gun shy around my place so soon as they see me they are gone but they like sitting in the paddock around the back so snuck through the bush and nailed 1  about 160m away with the 204 this morning  :Thumbsup:

----------


## chopsuey

No more Kak Kak from this one, blew some feathers off with the hmr... 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pommy

This counts, right?

----------


## mkm

Not quite a fly but a rat though the eye - CCI subs - couldn't remember if it was the left or right one you were supposed to aim for  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mudgripz

Nice little shoot in north Canterbury tonight.  46 bunnies and hares, and off home by 9.30.  Always fun...

----------


## GWH

I got another couple of hours of trigger time in yest arvo 'stinging' rabbits with the 17 Hornet. 

Got a bit more footage,  got quite a few doubles where the dopey buggers just sat there as their mate hit the deck right beside them.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## hotbarrels

Spent 3 days in the hill above Napier and managed 250 rabbits between two of us.  Numbers well down on previous hunts.  No young rabbits around.  Looks like they have put reproduction on hold for some reason?
Managed to pick up two hinds and a yearling to replenish the COVID-19 lock down stores depletion.

----------


## viper

Walk on a gloomy Sunday Arvo in fading light, by Central Otago standards the Rabbit numbers seem very low. What are about are big and in excellent condition.
Couple of the locals.

----------


## charliehorse

Today I managed my most satisfying shot yet and new PB with the 22-250, first kill "dialling" using my on load. Climbed up on the roof of the old cow shed and ranged it at 353m. Estimated wind at 8kph and dialled it in. All of this is new to me, probably more of a fluke than anything but I will take it none the less.

----------


## Flyblown

Today I had some help from this magnificent hound, a 3yr old bitch who found very well, and did her level best to drag them downhill to the bike & trailer. Love this dog. Pedigree Labrador and Great Dane cross, an accident, but a bloody good one.



Ill have to get a side on photo and a video of her running for you to really see the Dane.

----------


## tiroahunta

Got in 3/4 hr ago. Shot seven turkeys. My apprentice( one of my boys) gutted five of them. I chopped wings n heads off then stacked them in freezer. He did well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroahunta

Did a takedown on some turkeys again tonight. 10 in total. This was the first lot. Apprentice didnt do too bad a job gutting them....

----------


## nzspearo

Pheasant shoot a few days back - fired three shots for two pheasants and a wild cat. And a few days prior, after sighting and testing a load for my 308 (130gr speer HP), shot two magpies ranged at 180.

----------


## mawzer308

6 possums under the light last night.

----------


## chopsuey

Been a while, went for a quick walk, all under 80m range.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## MB

Fun on the farm today. Daddy day care is definitely the best day care!

----------


## charliehorse

Sometimes, to save a life you have to take a life.... :Grin:

----------


## Spoon

> Fun on the farm today. Daddy day care is definitely the best day care!


Ahh I wish we had wild turkeys down south!

----------


## Wingman

.25cal @ 85m... POP!

----------


## Mathias

> .25cal @ 85m... POP!
> 
> Attachment 142073


 :Thumbsup:  End of that yak yak Aussie bugger.

----------


## MB

> Ahh I wish we had wild turkeys down south!


Hmmm... I wish we had deer up north!

----------


## Dundee

Had some 7s clay target ammo on me when I dispatched this hare for Bo to retrieve.

Super fast retriever

Dog tucker this time might be to many pellets to spit out.

----------


## kidmac42

> Ahh I wish we had wild turkeys down south!


We do. Just gotta know where they are.

----------


## chopsuey

Step up from my rimfire, new to the centerfire stuff. Was setting up my .223 and zeroing in just got it to where i wanted it, and noticed a rabbit on the hill. Ranged it dialled it. Bingo!!
Very satisfying!
Cant wait to pull off some longer shots!!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## mudgripz

Went out one of our cantab sites tonight. Had been hard hit by virus so zero rabbits - but popped 33 hares in 2 and a bit hours.  223, 22 magnum and 90 year old 12g shottie all doing the business.

Excellent little outing..

----------


## Russian 22.

> Fun on the farm today. Daddy day care is definitely the best day care!


Please tell me that you breasted and legged those turkeys?

----------


## charliehorse

> Went out one of our cantab sites tonight. Had been hard hit by virus so zero rabbits - but popped 33 hares in 2 and a bit hours.  223, 22 magnum and 90 year old 12g shottie all doing the business.
> 
> Excellent little outing..


Salamis?

----------


## Marty Henry

> Step up from my rimfire, new to the centerfire stuff. Was setting up my .223 and zeroing in just got it to where i wanted it, and noticed a rabbit on the hill. Ranged it dialled it. Bingo!!
> Very satisfying!
> Cant wait to pull off some longer shots!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Shit thats a big bullet hole  in the bank, looks more like a 50 cal than a 223 what load are you using?

----------


## chopsuey

> Shit thats a big bullet hole  in the bank, looks more like a 50 cal than a 223 what load are you using?


Factory Ammo (unknown).....
Well when i bought the .223 it came with some unknown apparantly bulk buy ammo with NNY stamped on the brass, being new to this, all i could match it up with from Mr google, was PPU 55gr SP.??unless anyone else could inform me otherwise?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## mudgripz

Mmmm... is there a recipe for hare salami?  Certainly some of these are big animals - up to 4-5kg. We've have sometimes taken the back steaks but that leaves alot of meat.  

Be keen on a recipe...

----------


## dannyb

> Mmmm... is there a recipe for hare salami?  Certainly some of these are big animals - up to 4-5kg. We've have sometimes taken the back steaks but that leaves alot of meat.  
> 
> Be keen on a recipe...


I just add it to all the other meat that goes into my salami basically anything that is still in the freezer after 12 months venison, duck breasts, beef etc. It all goes in the salami pile

----------


## charliehorse

+1 for that. Dropped a swag of hare, goose and duck at the butcher the other week.

----------


## Dundee

Up in the Ruahine Range today and on my way out saw a feral moggey so let the 7mm08 take care of that predator.6 cars were at the road end.

----------


## GWH

A bit of midday feral goat control while away on a private land trip

----------


## Robbo57

So, you had a backup plan just in case you gut shot it???

----------


## Wingman

> So, you had a backup plan just in case you gut shot it???


 @GWH like all other respectable hunters whom dont hunt animals out past their known skill levels always have a back up plan... its often called "another round in the mag" or "quick follow up shot"

----------


## Rushy

> So, you had a backup plan just in case you gut shot it???


Lead tipped, hard covered and filed in triplicate withIn the appropriate compartment.

----------


## GWH

> So, you had a backup plan just in case you gut shot it???





> @<u><a href="https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz/member.php?u=915" target="_blank">GWH</a></u> like all other respectable hunters whom dont hunt animals out past their known skill levels always have a back up plan... its often called "another round in the mag" or "quick follow up shot"


Yes, not exactly taking pot shots, there's lots of validation and practice at greater distances and in way winder conditions before attempting shots at extended ranges on game, like this.....




and this....




Wind is the biggest factor really and in this situation the wind wasnt that hard to get a accurate handle on.

----------


## time out

My first lawn digger with the Stoeger RX20 – last time he craps and digs all over the lawn all night – 11am – he should have stayed under cover 
Expensive piece of kit - .22 and amazingly silent – screwed the trigger adjustment all the way and it works reasonably well for a slug gun

----------


## cpt747

13 rabbits

----------


## Spoon

Boomfa

----------


## GWH

> Boomfa
> Attachment 143726


Nice scope!  

Howa Mini? 223?

----------


## Spoon

> Nice scope!  
> 
> Howa Mini? 223?


Bloody nice alright. Yep that's the one, goes real good

----------


## Dreamer

First couple of critters with the new barrel on the .222 around 180yrds with 50gr BT



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Racing home from work and spotted a hare before I even got my duck shooting gear ready!

Unlocked the trusty .22 and went back up the track!

Head shot as usual for a feed.

And I'm  6 "4  good eating on the straps and legs!.

----------


## Spoon

What does hare taste like?

----------


## Steelisreal

> What does hare taste like?


Bloody delicious! Tried some backsteaks on the BBQ back in autumn - right up there with top notch venison. The dog will never be getting the backsteaks ever again!

----------


## Dundee

This one I spotted coming home from the bush and had the 7mm08 with me.

Zoomed in.

Shot!

Back straps and back legs all good.

----------


## GWH

A couple of hours in the apple orchard this arvo with the 17 Hornet, nailed a few more rabbits,  longest shot 270 yards.

Turned a couple of noisy Aussie invaders into fertiliser and puffs of white feathers.

Good fun!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

School holidays and we knocked over a few bunnies. I was allowed to borrow my rifle after she shot two :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Black bunnies don't matter. :Grin:

----------


## Shearer

> Black bunnies don't matter.


How un-PC of you  @Dundee :Grin: . Or should that be PinC?

----------


## nzspearo

Destined for the camp oven. Forgot how much I enjoy shooting the old Mod1. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> A couple of hours in the apple orchard this arvo with the 17 Hornet, nailed a few more rabbits,  longest shot 270 yards.
> 
> Turned a couple of noisy Aussie invaders into fertiliser and puffs of white feathers.
> 
> Good fun!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Here's a short bit of video footage from the session on Saturday, enjoy!

----------


## Dundee

Awesome footage,any holes in the water lines yet?

----------


## GWH

> Awesome footage,any holes in the water lines yet?


LOL no, I didn't have much to shoot at past that post with the water line running up it did I. ;-)  As you can imagine when you do a lot of this shooting you get a lot of faith in your rifle and ability with it to place shots.  I'm using a 20x scope on it, with a tiny varmint fine dot reticle.  I'm lying prone with very good rests for each and every shot, it makes it fairly easy.

----------


## 57jl

makes my shooting look like shit  :36 1 11:

----------


## charliehorse

> LOL no, I didn't have much to shoot at past that post with the water line running up it did I. ;-)  As you can imagine when you do a lot of this shooting you get a lot of faith in your rifle and ability with it to place shots.  I'm using a 20x scope on it, with a tiny varmint fine dot reticle.  I'm lying prone with very good rests for each and every shot, it makes it fairly easy.


What scope you shooting with @GWH?

----------


## GWH

> What scope you shooting with @GWH?


Ive got a Weaver SuperSlam 4-20x50 with a fine X Dot reticle. Its great during decent light but once the light starts to fade i cant see the tiny dot. But its awesome in decent light.

Recently changed from the 3-15x42 SuperSlam just for the higher mag for the longer shots.

----------


## MarkN

> What does hare taste like?


Brilliant !

from my cooking days, Jugged Hare, hard to beat.  Keep the blood in a plastic bag if you can, for the recipe. Best prepared over a day or so.

a good recipe here  :Have A Nice Day:  https://www.greatbritishchefs.com/re...ed-hare-recipe

----------


## Dundee

Bo gets another retrieve.

Back hare straps

----------


## kidmac42

Mate, you forgot the sorse

----------


## Rushy

> Bo gets another retrieve.
> Attachment 145303
> Back hare straps
> Attachment 145304


Dundee you cannot fool me as I have known you too long.  That is not your meal.  The two giveaways are the vegetables and the lack of Watties Tomato Sauce

----------


## Dundee

Oops the wife had that meal Rushy.
I added some vegemite and watties to mine.

----------


## tiroahunta

> Oops the wife had that meal Rushy.
> I added some vegemite and watties to mine.
> Attachment 145349


Well....theres VEG in VEGemite........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroahunta

Took a father/son and another young chap out for a look for some small game/pests. 

Dad shot a rabbit using a  Brno Mod 2. 

Young chap shot his first game animal. Had a great father/son moment. 

Was going to breast turkey but all shot up so showed them the internals. Skinned n gutted rabbit as well. Boys took great interest in it all. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## viper

Another big Tom cat on the deck

----------


## Dundee

> Took a father/son and another young chap out for a look for some small game/pests. 
> 
> Dad shot a rabbit using a  Brno Mod 2. 
> 
> Young chap shot his first game animal. Had a great father/son moment. 
> 
> Was going to breast turkey but all shot up so showed them the internals. Skinned n gutted rabbit as well. Boys took great interest in it all. 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be a hell of a recoil on that shotty to give the lad black eyes :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Took a father/son and another young chap out for a look for some small game/pests. 
> 
> Dad shot a rabbit using a  Brno Mod 2. 
> 
> Young chap shot his first game animal. Had a great father/son moment. 
> 
> Was going to breast turkey but all shot up so showed them the internals. Skinned n gutted rabbit as well. Boys took great interest in it all.


Good stuff.  The more we do this, the more the chance of our shooting sport interests surviving well into the future.

----------


## oraki

Got myself a 17HMR a while back. Started off not to bad, but thought I could improve it by lightening the trigger. Started spraying shots everywhere. Love and trust in this wee cartridge rapidly flying out the window.  Back to the bench, got the hammer, grinder and other tools onto it, relieved the barrel, gave it a clean and took it back out. 
Back to cloverleafs. Quick wander this morning... 3 for 3. Got its mojo back.

----------


## dannyb

> Attachment 145752
> 
> Got myself a 17HMR a while back. Started off not to bad, but thought I could improve it by lightening the trigger. Started spraying shots everywhere. Love and trust in this wee cartridge rapidly flying out the window.  Back to the bench, got the hammer, grinder and other tools onto it, relieved the barrel, gave it a clean and took it back out. 
> Back to cloverleafs. Quick wander this morning... 3 for 3. Got its mojo back.


something else that can effect accuracy is fouling, if accuracy was good and starts to wain it could be time for a clean  :Thumbsup:

----------


## oraki

The stock was touching the barrel quite firm in a couple of places. Not any more. Longest shot was 160 pygmy steps, so a combination of what I did has worked. Got the love back.

----------


## Dundee

> The stock was touching the barrel quite firm in a couple of places. Not any more. Longest shot was 160 pygmy steps, so a combination of what I did has worked. Got the love back.


Bloody dwarf :Grin:  :Thumbsup: Dundee steps?

----------


## oraki

> Bloody dwarfDundee steps?


Didn’t want to use your measurement. Dd metres are probably copyrighted now.

----------


## Flyblown

Gotta love a spell of settled weather after the mad easterly flow we've had. Went out for a quick hare hunt, was pleasantly surprised to see loads of the buggers, properly harey. Just the one for the dogs tonight, will get back with a bag and a rangefinder tomorrow night.
 @Dundee, I'm gonna have to borrow Bo. This muppet is frikkin useless. I keep trying to tell him, it only needs to be killed once.

----------


## Ryan

> Gotta love a spell of settled weather after the mad easterly flow we've had. Went out for a quick hare hunt, was pleasantly surprised to see loads of the buggers, properly harey. Just the one for the dogs tonight, will get back with a bag and a rangefinder tomorrow night.
>  @Dundee, I'm gonna have to borrow Bo. This muppet is frikkin useless. I keep trying to tell him, it only needs to be killed once.


That looks like a good dog.

----------


## Dundee

Oh damn @Flyblown the shake and chew? :Grin:

----------


## Flyblown

> Oh damn @Flyblown the shake and chew?


More a case of tug-of-war, his sister is sitting in the background as she always refuses to have her photo taken, clearly she is smart and doesn’t want to leave any evidence of her crimes. The minute the dog picks up the hare the bitch is there grabbing the other end and it’s all on!

----------


## A330driver

Looks like he can shoot as  well





> That looks like a good dog.

----------


## Flyblown

All sorts of fun with the .22LR at the moment. Hares, rabbits, a huge cat, now the magpies’ turn. I haven’t been playing the calls for several weeks, this morning at first light I could hear a mob of young birds over the way. They came hooning in at the first sound of the distress call, I was mildly disappointed that of the six or seven birds that arrived, only three presented a shot, the others took a perch comfortably out of range. Unfortunately this means that some of them will have learned a lesson.

Just a reminder that I’m happy to send you these calls by Google Drive if you wish, just PM me your email address.

----------


## Flyblown

As is always the way, once you take out a pair from their territory, the floodgates open, with all the competing juveniles thinking it's a chance to set up shop. After I took out the pair in the pines on Tuesday night, yesterday it was mayhem, birds all over the place. But I was too busy to shoot them, but I took an hour off this morning to have a crack. Set up the UE Boom and played the calls... HEAPS... zooming in from all sides. There's three more hung up in the pines, one that made it to the neighbour's place (and has already been eaten by the hawk), and another that the dog caught after it unwisely landed in the paddock with a busted wing. So a dozen already today.

----------


## outdoorlad

Have been doing some volunteer time on a local trapping program

----------


## Flyblown

I've been looking for the mesh to make some DOC200 boxes, as pictured above, but can't find any locally. Anyone got any ideas?

----------


## dannyb

> I've been looking for the mesh to make some DOC200 boxes, as pictured above, but can't find any locally. Anyone got any ideas?


mitre 10 normally sell it by the roll

----------


## oraki

Doof. Love that sound

----------


## dannyb

> Attachment 146297
> 
>    Doof. Love that sound



very satisfying isn't it  :Grin:

----------


## gonetropo

i'm semi-rural. today my 12 1/2 year old dog who is on meds, supplements and light exercise  actually caught a rabbit while out on a wander.  just about had to carry him home after the spring but bloody hell i'm a proud dog dad !!

----------


## gonetropo

> i'm semi-rural. today my 12 1/2 year old dog who is on meds, supplements and light exercise  actually caught a rabbit while out on a wander.  just about had to carry him home after the spring but bloody hell i'm a proud dog dad !!


spring= sprint. sorry typo. my brain is so fast my fingers cant keep up

----------


## Flyblown

> my brain is so fast my fingers cant keep up


Or your eyes are too slow to keep up with your fingers.... like mine.

----------


## piwakawaka

Got asked to help out with a rabbit problem on a mates paddocks so took the new toy out for its first proper shoot tonight. Goes bloody well

----------


## tiroahunta

Just the one tonight.....



....,down the bottom of a shitty cut over blackberry filled gully...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Seen a couple of of these gingers around lately and finally shot one. Quite different from the usual greys about.

----------


## GWH

This hunter got hunted while he was stalking a young rabbit.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Dama dama

Boy, wee dog and I went out last night, got 1 possum and four bunnies.   Would have double that if Dad had his shit together....

----------


## Micky Duck

big fat hare with .223   3 stoats,3 hedgepigs and a rat in traps.

----------


## GWH



----------


## Micky Duck

thats what the hare looked like today.

----------


## Jusepy

Funny story , I put a couple of headshot rabbits on a Facebook hunting group. A fellow tells me my pics are not welcome cause they are blood and guts and should be prepared for the uneducated hunters on the group..... For fuck sake cunt , its a hunting group !!!!!

----------


## Frogfeatures

You need to get one of those new calibres, you know the ones, they kill, gut and clean, all in one action.
Ludicrous, really.
Hunting usually involves blood, in one way or another.

----------


## northdude

i think a lot of those guys only hunting is on a playstation game or off the couch in a you tube clip

----------


## Jusepy

Yeah , he was an older chap too.
Told me I should prepare my picture to suit the audience , what that hell man ! ITS A HUNTING GROUP ! 
I called him a princess and posted a pic without the head blown off and asked " is this better princess " ?

Why should I have to edit or prepare my pics for a hunting group , it is what it fuckn is , a rabbit .. head shot and fucked up. !!

Sorry rant over  !

----------


## kukuwai

Fuk Facebook 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Jusepy

Agreed , I only re-joined a couple of weeks ago

Regretting my decision.

----------


## tiroahunta

Neck shot turkeys ....



Two rabbits shoulder shot...



....and a plover...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

Stalking into peacocks with a .22LR is hard work but very rewarding.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Stalking into peacocks with a .22LR is hard work but very rewarding.
> 
> Attachment 146717


You must have shot at them a bit. I got close enough for 12 gauge range. But they're not been shot at until now

----------


## Flyblown

> You must have shot at them a bit. I got close enough for 12 gauge range. But they're not been shot at until now


This flock has had pressure for years. Sometimes I clean them up to the point where there’s only a couple of mature birds left. I have noticed that recently they have been less wary than they were two years ago. I actually thought I’d got all the adults then, but I must’ve left some older chicks. Over the years this flock has become one of the hardest, wiliest quarries I’ve ever hunted - for a good while the only possible way to get onto them was 300-400 meter shots, as they just would not leave two specific paddocks with a bush block between them, and the boundary fence at the rear beyond which I was not permitted to shoot them. They have a perfect field of view and will start to move into cover at the sight of a walking human at the best part of 1km away. This one was with three other birds a good couple of hundred metres away from their normal cover, where the topography was in my favour - at this time of year they will have to forage further afield.

----------


## Shearer

Another ginger today and the more usual grey.

----------


## GWH

> This flock has had pressure for years. Sometimes I clean them up to the point where there’s only a couple of mature birds left. I have noticed that recently they have been less wary than they were two years ago. I actually thought I’d got all the adults then, but I must’ve left some older chicks. Over the years this flock has become one of the hardest, wiliest quarries I’ve ever hunted - for a good while the only possible way to get onto them was 300-400 meter shots, as they just would not leave two specific paddocks with a bush block between them, and the boundary fence at the rear beyond which I was not permitted to shoot them. They have a perfect field of view and will start to move into cover at the sight of a walking human at the best part of 1km away. This one was with three other birds a good couple of hundred metres away from their normal cover, where the topography was in my favour - at this time of year they will have to forage further afield.


Peacocks have unbelievably good eyesight.  Last time i hunted them they spotted us moving down a fence line 400 yds away.

We got them eventually,  but from 250 yards with 223s.

----------


## tiroahunta

....a plucking good time...

7 turkeys
2 hares




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Good stuff.

----------


## northdude

I think a lot of birds have really good eyesight

----------


## GWH

I got out for a couple of hours pest shooting in the orchard. Took a retired neighbor who ive done a bit of deer hunting with,  he'd just purchased a new carbon fully suppressed barreled ruger 10/22 so was keen to blood it.

I took my Tikka T1x in 17hmr,  so ole mate took the closer ones and anything that was going to stretch the little ruger i wacked with the little 17 rimfire.

We got a few rabbits and a few pest birds too including these i poked a 17 grainer into.

----------


## Flyblown

Full day on the goats today, scrub cutters working at the bottom of a hill in the tight stuff flushed the goats up over into the next valley. This meant picking them off from a good distance with a wide field of view. Good teamwork.

The first ewes have had their earlys and now lambing is about to kick off properly. You can really see the impact of last summer’s drought now. There’s very little grass. Taking out the goats makes a big difference. It’s good to find that goat numbers really are down now and it’s about time, the amount we’ve taken off here. But the deer are still a big problem. So much more mobile. 

These three at exactly 400m, mid front shoulder point of aim, all quartering slightly towards, exits out through the heart and rear lungs. Instant death or thereabouts. 6mm Creedmoor, 108gr ELD-M.

----------


## chopsuey

Went for a walk with the Pard, didnt even know what hit them rangefinder was the key in total darkness!! 100yards/62yards.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## mawzer308

12 Possums and even managed a deer yesterday, not a bad night out.

----------


## viper

So the Marlin had dropped a lot of its accuracy after 5000 rounds, a bit of research showed that around this time in the round count a lot of people experience the same thing. After a huge scrub out for copper fouling it is back at sub MOA at 100m.
Great walk this afternoon, just under 40 rabbits shot and this was a nice bonus on the way out.

----------


## GWH

Snuck out for a quick wander around one of the berry blocks late this arvo with the trusty T1x 17hmr.  

Managed to shoot everything seen (only 4) Ive basically wiped them out on this block now.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> Snuck out for a quick wander around one of the berry blocks late this arvo with the trusty T1x 17hmr.  
> 
> Managed to shoot everything seen (only 4) Ive basically wiped them out on this block now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


They'll be back  :Thumbsup:

----------


## quentin

> Snuck out for a quick wander around one of the berry blocks late this arvo with the trusty T1x 17hmr.  
> 
> Managed to shoot everything seen (only 4) Ive basically wiped them out on this block now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Ha, thought that exact thing before. 
Then I got some Night Vision equipment, and the little buggers were everywhere

----------


## tiroahunta

Two more for the freezer....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## quentin

2 more for the weaver.

.17 Hornet just drops these in their tracks at almost 200m

----------


## Ned

Finally underway with a cage trap I made from a youtube vid. Less than an hour to knock up. Be about 5 or 6 times I've had this in the garden and finally a couple of the local gang got too curious.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> Finally underway with a cage trap I made from a youtube vid. Less than an hour to knock up. Be about 5 or 6 times I've had this in the garden and finally a couple of the local gang got too curious.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Wonder if that would work for starlings ?

----------


## Ned

Same size bird so I'd guess so. Had 9 sparrows in it which I let go. The smaller birds like waxeyes could get out the 1" mesh easy enough. I'll dig up the youtube link. Had easy to follow plans. Next is a magpie trap. Won't be long before they start coming through our garden.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ned

Found it.
https://youtu.be/XuXRHo8NiV0
The only slightly ambiguous part is the tunnel into the holding compartment. This is a dead end but you make an opening in the bottom of it (just angling the bits of wire to discourage them getting back up into the tunnel) so they drop down into the holding compartment.
I'm just using bread at the moment as bait. Most in the holding compartment, some pieces in the first compartment, then a trail on the lawn leading right into the funnel to the first compartment. And as recommended in some online resources, out in a nice open type space so the birds feel comfortable that they have good vision to any cats etc that might be around.

----------


## quentin

Second to last day for the Puk permit, so ventured out in the wind to see what was about.
Definitely a lot more of a challenge having to dial for a 17 Hornet at 200+ meters. The small rabbit was sitting at the end of my driveway when I was walking back - I have never seen something explode like that before!

----------


## Trout

Get a nice cape off the puks for tying the killer style wet fly.Deadly for fishing a stream mouth flowing into a lake at night.

----------


## Tahr

61 of these over the last few days.

----------


## quentin

> Get a nice cape off the puks for tying the killer style wet fly.Deadly for fishing a stream mouth flowing into a lake at night.


All the Puk's are in the freezer until the weaver is ready for them. But if anyone local wants them for fly tying, feel free to message me.



My longest ever shot on a rabbit - 262M.

----------


## Tahr

> All the Puk's are in the freezer until the weaver is ready for them. But if anyone local wants them for fly tying, feel free to message me.
> 
> 
> 
> My longest ever shot on a rabbit - 262M.


Not sure where you are on the coast but I might have a job for you if you want near Parapraumu/Nikau. For a lady who's chickens and eggs are being harassed and chook food gobbled up. She knows nothing about getting a permit - if you could arrange that for her Im sure she would be delighted if you shot them. As much as I like Pukes. PM me if you are interested in helping.

----------


## Flyblown

> 61 of these over the last few days.


Tilly looks like she isn't convinced you did the job right first time Bruce. Giving it a bit of the old just-making-sure.

I was with a mate a couple of weeks ago whose dog has the habit of arriving at the scene, and if it's a male deer, ripping off the testicles and swallowing them. Then sitting patiently for us to arrive. Does Tilly do this?

----------


## oraki

First 4 legged critter for the hmr. She’s been teasing me for a while, poked her nose in the way the other day while I was having a cuppa, so introduced her to the 17 at 110 paces.

----------


## Dundee

Another with the stirling.

----------


## Dundee

Last week I was planning to go into Ruahines for a hunt after work but finished late.
Had the 7mm08 with me on my way home.


Legs and back straps were all I wanted.

----------


## Flyblown

@Dundee You sure it didn't die of fright and Bo had a quicky sneaky snack?!?!

----------


## Dundee

Another long range shot with the Stirling 14p .22lr


Shot!

And send Bo over there for the retrieve cause I don't have to walk that far.

----------


## Dundee

> @Dundee You sure it didn't die of fright and Bo had a quicky sneaky snack?!?!


I don't take Bo to work with me,and if using the 7mm08 on small game don't use him because of the splat factor

----------


## charliehorse

Nice head shot @Dundee

----------


## Shearer

Another couple for the cat traps.

----------


## Dundee

Spotted another hare across the gully.

Headshot with .22 Stirling 14p

Bo over there picking it up.

And bringing it back.


It was a very steep hill.

Good boy Bo!

----------


## Dundee

Stirling 14p takes a lot of hares but has anyone ever shot a white or black hare? Lets see them.

----------


## Mathias

@Dundee I've reached the point of almost feeling sorry for the hares in your district  :Grin:   Canterbury plains used to be the hare capital before electric fences and cows, shot some ginger buggers but never pale (white) or black.

----------


## Shearer

A couple more for the 190gn Sub-X projectiles. One at 20 yards and one at 60.

----------


## Marty Henry

There is no such thing as too much gun.

----------


## Shearer

> There is no such thing as too much gun.


I figure it I can hit rabbits with it I should be able to hit a deer :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

No one wanted me to get a rabbit today!





But I got 1 and missed 2  :Sad:  22lrs at 100 is a new trick for me and i suck at it

----------


## charliehorse

Because your hunting in a petting zoo

----------


## Gibo

> Because your hunting in a petting zoo


Pretty much aye! I was sighting in and turned around and a huge Angus bull was nearly standing on me sniffing my ass.

----------


## Paddock

Pleased with the new Hatsan 135 & shooting stick combo - 30m, knocked it straight over.  :Psmiley:

----------


## wsm junkie

Spotted this fat bugger asleep in the sheep's hay....fence batten to the noggin ensured it's sleep was permanent....sweet dreams ratty

----------


## Pauli

Silly boy strutting his stuff in front of the girls...

138m with Sako .222 + 50gr HDY SP

----------


## Flyblown

Is he in the pot yet @Pauli?

----------


## Pauli

> Is he in the pot yet @Pauli?


No, gifted to a local weaver.

----------


## chopsuey

Neighbor requested that rabbits be gone!! In the process was approached by other neighbor who asked when i will be back to rid of there rabbits......going to be a busy spring!!!
Also local shops seems to be out of 22lr subsonic stock...

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## chopsuey

Photo didn't attach to first post

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

> Photo didn't attach to first post
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Looks like you run a nv unit on that rig. Any good

----------


## chopsuey

Run the Pard nv007 i think its a great bit of kit! I recently mounted the rangefinder, great combo for the 22lr so i can holdover at distance.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Bo was sent on another retrieve after I fired the trusty Stirling 14p lr rifle.
 


He was happy with that retrieve.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Bo was sent on another retrieve after I fired the trusty Stirling 14p lr rifle.
> Attachment 148983 
> Attachment 148984
> Attachment 148985
> He was happy with that retrieve.
> Attachment 148986


What happened to your gun Dundee? It's gone all shiny.

----------


## Marty Henry

That rifle and what he seems to shoot with it is proof of the saying beware of the man with only one gun, he probably knows how to use it.

----------


## MSL

> What happened to your gun Dundee? It's gone all shiny.


Yeah he wrecked it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> What happened to your gun Dundee? It's gone all shiny.


Wore the old bugger out.

----------


## Dundee

Always had two .22 Stirlings one was always locked up at shed when not in use the other at the house.Got rid of the old one which was 32 years old.And new stock gone on this old one which is 25 years old.

----------


## Dundee

This was a tricky shot to take in the wind.

Had to shoot between the wires.

Got it done with another retrieve.

----------


## dannyb

We were out looking for pigs last night, didn't find any but I did shoot a ferret at 10 yards with my 7mm rem mag and turned it into a puddle.
Literally there was nothing left but a puddle. Sorry no pic you all know what a puddle looks like.
Funniest thing I've seen in ages

----------


## charliehorse

Was toiling away in the shed tonight cleaning some 22-250 brass(by hand :Oh Noes: ) and decided to load up some 17 hornet brass that I had earlier primed up with the kids. 

Came inside to put the gun away and the spotlight was sitting there so decided to just have a peek in the house paddock in the hope of maybe seeing a stray cat and bugger me theres a hare not 30m from my bedroom window. Race inside and get the gun and my freshly minted 20g Vmax, throw the light out there and now theres 2 of them trotting around at 50m unsure what's going on or what to do.

Managed to put the battery in my pocket, juggle the light in my left hand, hold the gun, align the spotlight for some clean light through the scope, try and find the hare through the scope because it's still on 14x from Thursdays plover and slot the first one through the boiler room while free standing. Then I fumble around cocking the bolt and catching my brass find the 2nd one and give him the same deal for free. 

Really should get a scope mounted light.


This guy was still nibbling the grass

----------


## muzza

Dont hide in the paddock thats being harrowed......

----------


## GWH

Took the little model 7 223 for a midday wander while away on a weekend hunting trip,  pinged a few goats up fairly close including this wide old boy

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Rush

Total newbie here. Got my first bunny yesterday. Neck shot from 50 yards using a 10/22 with 4x scope. From a kneeling position, reticle floating all over the head area... hoping to get a bit more precise in the future!

----------


## time out

A hog in a cage every night lately on the estuary – ferrets have finished so the hogs have taken over – once a hog has been in a trap they just keep on coming – the neighbour has been shooting the ferrets for me but his wife is pissed about him shooting hogs – so I had to shift the cage and bring them home in a bag – the .22 air rifle is hopeless if they are rolled up – so had to get the Unique out for a breath of fresh air – just starting to see hog shit on the lawns – so they are making a comeback – cage No2 out tonight - we are trying to get the Quail back. Why are people fascinated with hogs around their gardens?

----------


## chopsuey

Got out Sunday arvo with the .223, happy how its shooting, longest shot 300yard hare. 62gr at 145yards butchered this bunny.....

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Out with the little gun today.

----------


## Dundee

Another long shot with the .22lr Stirling 14p

Zoomed in so yas can see it.

And the rest is history,send the dog over for a long retrieve.



Good boy Bo!

----------


## Dundee

Just been up the track with the range finder,to range yesterdays shot.

----------


## gadgetman

First pest shoot for the season with mudgripz and another mate. The virus had been through earlier in the year and hammered the rabbits. We saw more rabbits this trip than last, but still mostly hares. Boy the hares were generally flighty. We managed 13 which wasn't too bad.

----------


## Rushy

> First pest shoot for the season with mudgripz and another mate. The virus had been through earlier in the year and hammered the rabbits. We saw more rabbits this trip than last, but still mostly hares. Boy the hares were generally flighty. We managed 13 which wasn't too bad.


Bloody good tucker. Send the left overs up to Dundee for a Tomato Sauce bath.

----------


## gadgetman

> Bloody good tucker. Send the left overs up to Dundee for a Tomato Sauce bath.


Yes, Rushy, when I can I bring some home. Not sure I know what this leftovers thing is though.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Just been up the track with the range finder,to range yesterdays shot.


Is that ALL??? Hardly something to skite about as far as Dundee/14p shots go.

----------


## Rushy

> Yes, Rushy, when I can I bring some home. Not sure I know what this leftovers thing is though.


Oh, you see I am just a very modest eater that generally stops at seconds and seldom has thirdsies so for me there would be at least some leftovers from 13 hares.  Not much though.

----------


## tiroahunta

Mixed bag yesterday ....








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charliehorse

Just went 5 from 5 on the magpies this morning. 287, 276, 265, 282 & 230 to finish. Didnt even have to take my slippers off

----------


## rexbarny

Hi All, I had just returned from the shop with my Savage B22, it was with the importers to cure the extracting and ejecting, I refitted the Pard NV008 back on and sighted it in. it was shooting good groups,so I want for a walk to the rear paddock powered it up and looked along the gorse, nothing to see here, almost gone but looked in the shadow and saw the ears twitch, shifted to the left pushed the button and from 6.5x to 13x  and there was a bunny, worked the bolt and sighted, bang one flip and that was it, a dead bunny. Taking the B22 back, not ejecting every time, pity I like the gun. but I get to buy another. Happy Days

----------


## chopsuey

Quick walk with the new set up, never had a red dot before, works pretty well....

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Weather has been shit lately but it finally cleared.

200 dundee yards
Zoomed in!

We got this Bo!

That a boy!

We don't get rabbits every day.

Up from the creek,one happy dog!

Good boy Bo, a dose of watties and in the crock pot!

----------


## dannyb

> Weather has been shit lately but it finally cleared.
> Attachment 150547
> 200 dundee yards
> Zoomed in!
> Attachment 150548
> We got this Bo!
> Attachment 150549
> That a boy!
> Attachment 150550
> ...


at least Bo doesn't run out of Gas  :Thumbsup:

----------


## viper

> Hi All, I had just returned from the shop with my Savage B22, it was with the importers to cure the extracting and ejecting, I refitted the Pard NV008 back on and sighted it in. it was shooting good groups,so I want for a walk to the rear paddock powered it up and looked along the gorse, nothing to see here, almost gone but looked in the shadow and saw the ears twitch, shifted to the left pushed the button and from 6.5x to 13x  and there was a bunny, worked the bolt and sighted, bang one flip and that was it, a dead bunny. Taking the B22 back, not ejecting every time, pity I like the gun. but I get to buy another. Happy Days


I had the A22 , great wee semi in terms on accuracy and reliability . It had a couple of nice little design features but I had the rotary mag fail after 4-5 weeks..... piss poor design, plastic internals and just prone to fail again when I needed it most.
I haven't had a good run out of Savage rifles ever, maybe just bad luck but I have wanted to like them but lost all faith in them.

----------


## quentin

Must be spring again.

Wasn't expecting much, so only took one mag. I'll know better next time.
After spending quite a bit of time behind the 17 Hornet, I almost forgot how efficient and enjoyable the NV setup is on the 22lr.

----------


## Padox

> I had the A22 , great wee semi in terms on accuracy and reliability . It had a couple of nice little design features but I had the rotary mag fail after 4-5 weeks..... piss poor design, plastic internals and just prone to fail again when I needed it most.
> I haven't had a good run out of Savage rifles ever, maybe just bad luck but I have wanted to like them but lost all faith in them.


We had an a17 with the same problems solved it tho upgraded it to a cz455

----------


## Shearer

Stopped in for a quick Wallaby hunt on the way back from Twizel. Got a couple of nice hoppers with the 190gn Sub-X.

----------


## Micky Duck

finally tried out the model #2 first shot dead rabbit at 10 yards,reloaded and shot hare at 50....not bad for first two rounds out of new rifle...dont know if will bother trying to sight it in LOL.

----------


## viper

The new varmint rig, traded in the mighty Marlin 917. Looks like this season maybe a big one for rabbits and I have more properties to shoot than I can handle.
The Marlin was just starting to drop a little accuracy and reliability after 7000 + rounds.
Now have a new CZ 455 in 17hmr, Vortex Copperhead scope. Running the old DPT and bipod from the marlin.
New rig seems good, shoots like a CZ should with it already shooting sub MOA at 100mtrs. Should make a good work horse.

----------


## Danger Mouse

> Attachment 151253
> 
> The new varmint rig, traded in the mighty Marlin 917. Looks like this season maybe a big one for rabbits and I have more properties to shoot than I can handle.
> The Marlin was just starting to drop a little accuracy and reliability after 7000 + rounds.
> Now have a new CZ 455 in 17hmr, Vortex Copperhead scope. Running the old DPT and bipod from the marlin.
> New rig seems good, shoots like a CZ should with it already shooting sub MOA at 100mtrs. Should make a good work horse.


Where did you get the scope from?

----------


## Micky Duck

single hare at about hundy...it was moving and about to hit heavy cover when 50grn zmax at 3600fps interrupted its plans.

----------


## Dundee

Spotted this hare across the gully.


Sent the .22pill on the way with the dog in hot pursuit.



Bullet in the head

----------


## vulcannz

Gold scope on with a SS barrel is sooooo 80's, and your rings clash.

----------


## Joe_90

> Attachment 151253
> 
> The new varmint rig, traded in the mighty Marlin 917. Looks like this season maybe a big one for rabbits and I have more properties to shoot than I can handle.
> The Marlin was just starting to drop a little accuracy and reliability after 7000 + rounds.
> Now have a new CZ 455 in 17hmr, Vortex Copperhead scope. Running the old DPT and bipod from the marlin.
> New rig seems good, shoots like a CZ should with it already shooting sub MOA at 100mtrs. Should make a good work horse.


You enjoying the new CZ even with the bolt on the wrong side for you?

----------


## viper

Hi @Joe_90 , yeah it's going well. It is still breaking in and settling down but already doing sub MOA.
Trigger was crap but a quick look on Youtube and a pair of snips to remove a couple of coils from the trigger spring dropped the break from 3.5 pounds to 1.5 and this has really helped.
Shot 61 rabbits with it after work on Tuesday, light enough to carry and shoot standing and still a good platform for sniping off the bipod.
Best shot to date 163 mtrs.
It will be a good work horse.
Got the Nighteater mounted yet ?

----------


## Joe_90

> Hi @Joe_90 , yeah it's going well. It is still breaking in and settling down but already doing sub MOA.
> Trigger was crap but a quick look on Youtube and a pair of snips to remove a couple of coils from the trigger spring dropped the break from 3.5 pounds to 1.5 and this has really helped.
> Shot 61 rabbits with it after work on Tuesday, light enough to carry and shoot standing and still a good platform for sniping off the bipod.
> Best shot to date 163 mtrs.
> It will be a good work horse.
> Got the Nighteater mounted yet ?


Bloody good going mate! 
I found the trigger on my one to be alright. Could be a wee bit lighter, but then wouldn't be that nice to use with gloves on. 
Yup, the nighteater is sitting pretty as of this week. The next trick is to get a calm evening to sight it in properly... Bloody wind.

----------


## Swanny

That will learn it, leave my plants alone

----------


## MSL

> Attachment 151775
> That will learn it, leave my plants alone


I dont think that will learn him anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## viper

Shooting a little 5 acre lifestyle block once a week on my way home from work, two visits so far and 126 rabbits sho with hundreds more running around.
Thank God they are paying for the ammo.
Needless to say the new CZ is well and truly run in.
Shot this really lovely ginger last evening, one of the most strawberry / blond ones I have seen in awhile.

----------


## Dundee

Another wander and sent .22lr pill on the way.





Spotted this one after work so came back for the dog.

Sent the round away and Bo did the rest.


Few feeds there.

Straps.

And back legs.

----------


## dannyb

Left the door open to let some fresh air in today literally for 5 minutes  went shut the door and sat down, could hear something scratching around behind the couch....not enough gap for the dogs to get behind there so it was either a bird or something worse.....
Called the dogs into the lounge, shut the doors. Got the dogs interested in the couch....pulled it out (pretty sure at that point I heard the rat utter "oh fuck" all 4 whippets on it like flies on shit. Chased it round the lounge 2 or 3 times then caught it and gave it the death shake. Fucking good dogs, lots of praise and extra sprinkle of cheese on their dinners tonight.

----------


## Flyblown

Seven weeks ago, I was in hospital.



Today, I got two magpies, two rabbits and three hares, the longest of which was 419m with the .223 Rem and 50gr Z-Max... gratifying.

No photos sorry, but great to be back out there. Was a bit worried for a while. Hand is next to bloody useless still, but coming right.

----------


## 7.62

@Dundee man that Mercator has done some work LOL

----------


## Flyblown

Tonight, it was creepy creepy sneaky sneaky time with the .22LR, first time out wearing it’s new Vortex Tactical 4-16x44 FFP scope. Dials perfectly, these two hares at 88 and 79m, beaut clean headshots, and a close range rabbit at the sheds. Couple of other bunnies as well, not recovered.

Man this lay-off has hurt. Fat bastard! Lots of work to get back to even remotely “in shape”.

----------


## Magnus

Had the boy out on the 22 again doing his part to put something in the frezzer. Bloody things are everywhere.

----------


## vulcannz

Not pesties, but a rifle so black that Karens around the world feel a chill blow over them every time it fires...



It's a little badger 22lr, DPT can, Nikko Stirling 2-7x32, with a Pard 007. Note the bayonet adapter for the Pard, I got one from Ali Express and it is way easy to fit and align than the Pard bayonet adapters.

I've been running CCI Quiets through it. When it fires all you hear is the pin strike and the remote impact. It's so quiet that if you miss the bunnies barely (if at all) notice and carry on about their business.

----------


## Mintie

> Attachment 151775
> That will learn it, leave my plants alone


What cal is that?

----------


## Flyblown

Fruitful 10 minute rabbit hunt down the bottom of the house paddock. Didn’t even know that they were there until I went to move the cattle beasts. Bastards have moved in while I’ve been off duty! Obligingly, they stayed put long enough for me to go back and get the rifle. Stupid decision...

----------


## Flyblown

Another dad moment this evening. An exercise in patience and then some. Long old walk for no action, the grass is just too long in the front paddocks. Just as were about to turn up the driveway for home... We spy a hare a good 150m away in a well awkward spot. Super stealthy stalk into 104m, then a belly crawl through tall grass for another 15m (all I could manage thanks), and it was time to set up the shot. The lad did a damn good job, ranging, checking, Strelok, dialling, setting up the .22LR. He had a helluva bad lie, downwards from feet to pelvis, then up onto the max height of the bipod, he had to patiently wait and hold for 7-8 minutes for the shot to present... then... ok Im ready Dad. Pause. Smack. Perfect head shot. 89m. Hes out back now, feeding it to his dogs...

----------


## Dundee

So what did you do to your hand @Flyblown? Some good shooting there.Going by your boys hat I would guess you have had (carper tunnel op)

----------


## Flyblown

Nah, managed to sever the middle finger tendon through back of the hand after falling on a very sharp object. Coming right! Slowly though.

----------


## Dundee

Ouch can't like that hope you heel quick.I better hit the sack 0330 reveille.

----------


## Dundee

Hares are getting harder to find with the spring growth.

Sent the .22 pill on the way with the dog following up on the retrieve.



Bullet hit exactly where it was intended.

----------


## GWH

I had the 17 Hornet out for the first time in a couple of months to sting a few rabbits,  nailed about 20 with only covering a small part of the orchad.

I absolutely love using this CZ527 17 Hornet and am really liking the 20x Weaver SuperSlam with its very fine varmint dot reticle.  

So much fun!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Joe_90

First outing yesterday evening with the plastic "star wars" stock. Norinco JW15

Some silly bastard cut a couple of inches off the factory stock for kids to use  :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

One on the way home from work.

Even the cat wasn't impressed.

----------


## charliehorse

@Dundee Did you have to lift that big ginger grizzly onto the back of the ute??

----------


## Pommy

A couple recent Wallaby hunting trips.



Speer TNT's and Gold Dots doing the damage.

----------


## quentin

Lavender farm bunnies, and an excuse to use the knife I made at a knife making class.

----------


## Tahr

> A couple recent Wallaby hunting trips.
> 
> Attachment 153483
> 
> Speer TNT's and Gold Dots doing the damage.
> 
> Attachment 153484


 @Pommy, what did you do to get the Gold Dot to shoot. I will be damned if I can. What grain are you using? Thanks

----------


## tiroahunta

Mixed bag from yesterday....
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

Another 25 rabbits on one of the berry blocks tonight including these two....

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## chopsuey

Been a while, had good cover behind hedge, missed 1st shot over the head at 35yards didnt even flinch. Quick look at range card, little bit of hold under crack, crack. 2 x neck shots.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

Back to the Berry Orchard tonight,  with a very ominous looking sky approaching.

I shot two rabbits soon after my arrival,  then the skys opened as a thunder storm hit.  I took shelter under the plastic tunnel houses as torrential rain and wind hit. 

It was pretty intense for a bit as the lightning lit up underneath he tumnel houses and crazy loud rain on the roof.

Then the sun came out again.......and so did a few more rabbits.

I shot these two right on 100 yards,  the little 17hmr still does a fair bit of damage at that range too.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Dead Rat

National Springs vs CMI for the DOC200's. 
I am asking for your input and experiences with these 2 traps, good and bad. 
I had one trapper send me photos of a trap not being square...at all. 
Thanks.

----------


## maxz

A rabbit and a few possums from last night.

----------


## GWH

Another 20 odd in the berry orchard tonight with the T1x 17hmr 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## KiwiGary

Just Trapping Possums, which have slowed down in our area.

With the Fur Price dropping, will have to think of another way to get money for new traps.

----------


## tiroahunta

> Just Trapping Possums, which have slowed down in our area.
> 
> With the Fur Price dropping, will have to think of another way to get money for new traps.
> Attachment 154376


If poison free do carcasses for pet food..??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> go to hire shop and get a chipper and turn carcases into burley for local fisherman.


Hire shop.... you cruel bastard

----------


## KiwiGary

> go to hire shop and get a chipper and turn carcases into burley for local fisherman.


Haven't you seen the Fargo movie, that is way too messy  :Have A Nice Day: 
https://youtu.be/0YzsWVUO-_o

----------


## Marty Henry

> Another 20 odd in the berry orchard tonight with the T1x 17hmr 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I'm beginning to think you have as many rabbits as berries

----------


## GWH

> I'm beginning to think you have as many rabbits as berries


It never fails to amaise me how quickly they come back. Must just keep coming through from neighboring properties,  apart from the obvious breeding like rabbits.

----------


## Happy Jack

Five minutes before leaving for work and this one had been sitting in the same spot for at least half an hour, didn't even need to go outside shot from the laundry door JW15 and CCI sub

----------


## Flyblown

Feels like ages since I went out hare & bunny zapping. Sneaky sneaky tonight, .22LR, up hill, down dale to get onto the hares I could see on the other side of the valley... Most of them shot in the 60-80m kind of range. Got a couple of longer bunnies at 107m and 122m which was cool with the CCI subs. 

Really loving the Vortex Diamondback Tactical FFP 4-16x44. It’s been a game changer on this CZ, dials and tracks perfectly, great to be able to use the reticle for quick holds no matter what the magnification. FFP is often seriously underrated I think. Several longish magpies at various ranges in quick succession in the last week, in the Waikato wind, that’s where FFP really comes into its own.

----------


## Mr Browning

Two rabbits with one bullet...








... I ran the other one over in the car on the way home  :Thumbsup:

----------


## GWH

We've been sitting watching my daughters dance show for 2.5 hours this arvo,  my wife and daughter had to head back at 6pm for the 2nd show so me and the young fella hit the berry orchard to shoot some pests.

Knocked over a few pest birds and rabbits,  and gave Archie a lesson on Anatomy 101.



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Happy Jack

Off the front porch about 7am this morning, first time I have shot something from a standing position with no rest. Was around 40m away, missed with first shot. It ran to edge of long grass and stopped, clearly heard the thud as the shot hit home .22LR CCI sub

----------


## dannyb

> Attachment 155497
> 
> Off the front porch about 7am this morning, first time I have shot something from a standing position with no rest. Was around 40m away, missed with first shot. It ran to edge of long grass and stopped, clearly heard the thud as the shot hit home .22LR CCI sub


breakfast  :Cool:

----------


## hotbarrels

First goat shoot for about 8 months.  Managed a couple of nice eaters for the wood BBQ.

----------


## charliehorse

Got one for the pot tonight,

----------


## dannyb

> Got one for the pot tonight, 
> Attachment 155505


must have been eating a lot of grass, look at the size of his mouth  :Grin:

----------


## charliehorse

Thought it may have been crossed with a giraffe.....

----------


## mudgripz

Good outing close to Christchurch last night with gadgetman in attendance plus couple of mates.  Cross winds an issue for the 22WMR - and the 223 to some extent - but still popped 26 in about 2.5 hours. Mostly hares. Gadget did well with 223.

Getting to know this Marlin stainless heavy barrel 22WMR - certainly lives up to its reputation as a hard hitting little rimfire. Extremely accurate off the bench - down to 0.3" groups at 50m and even a tad less. An interesting caliber experiment..


[ATTACH]155869

----------


## chopsuey

Have recently entered the realm of PCP....i am still  wowed by the accuracy of these rifles!!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

One for next years Swamp Comp courtesy of the farm cat.

Anyone have any luck in the comp this year?

----------


## Josan

> Have recently entered the realm of PCP....i am still  wowed by the accuracy of these rifles!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


A quality PCP with the right pellet will often outshoot a 22LR on precision.

----------


## chopsuey

Hence the 22lr has not seen the light of day since i got the Airarms S510.....

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## FatLabrador

Shot ten mynahs out of the cherry tree. Was hiding round the corner of the house and would drop one and the mob fly off then return one two minutes later and repeat till they wised up only four odd left in the mob now
 
Dog had fun retiveing them one by one

----------


## altair

What PCP is that? I'm super keen on one when y FAL arrives..if it ever does!!

----------


## tiroahunta

Havent used the HMR for a while. Hummed 3 hares n five coneys this morning. 

A pic of one of each..






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## chopsuey

Hare is what i got this morning, greeted with a 62grain .223.....

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Trout

Just knocked over a back lawn bunny tonight.Thort i weigh it on the scales,zeroed the plate on the scale and put the rabbit on the big plate.Bloody rabbit weighed 1.54kgs=3.307 lbs heavy bugger i thort.

----------


## Trout

> Hare is what i got this morning, greeted with a 62grain .223.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Good shooting,big hare ah.

----------


## chopsuey

I thought so. Thats a size 12US skellerup!!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## charliehorse

3 legged hare?

----------


## chopsuey

Haha sure looks like it, the 62grainer made mince of its leg bone and it hapened to fold under when i lay the hare down @charliehorse 

Christmas Pie landed by my 100yard target. So out with the air rifle PCP .22 chest shot 91yards.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

It's been awhile since posting, not that I've been inactive! but it's almost a every day occurrence to do some pest work.
I thought I would put a post up before the year ends. 
The pictures are few of the last few weeks. 
Stay safe over the wally season and two important things! I D target and rule 5.
KH

----------


## tiroahunta

Went for a explore on new property last night. 

12 hares, a cony n a coon...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

> It's been awhile since posting, not that I've been inactive! but it's almost a every day occurrence to do some pest work.
> I thought I would put a post up before the year ends. 
> The pictures are few of the last few weeks. 
> Stay safe over the wally season and two important things! I D target and rule 5.
> KH


is that an old iver johnson .12ga in bottom photo...looks very much like one I used to own....full choked and loved the lighter lead loadings.

----------


## KiwiGary

I have been busy trapping Possum with Leg Hold traps.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> is that an old iver johnson .12ga in bottom photo...looks very much like one I used to own....full choked and loved the lighter lead loadings.


Nice spotting Micky Duck an eye for detail :Have A Nice Day: , You can come shooting with me anytime as spotter :Grin: . it is a iver johnson but in 410 I've just retired it. I cut 4 or 8 inches off it opened it for 3"  which put it back to its distance again. Replaced it with a cheap $220.00, five chokes, Italian made Plastic Fantastic. Its the black one in the picture.

----------


## akaroa1

Old school rifle again today
Grass is so long only the ears show
But a close miss usually gets the head up a bit and then they are in real trouble

----------


## Chilli_Dog

Got a few of these critters (7), all of them less than 60m, shotgun would have been better but not allowed   



These 3 looked a bit tired so they got a ride, I finally managed to get $75 JW15 to shoot 



This one was on a property we didnt have permission to shoot on so lived, got out of the car to take a picture and it just turned around and started eating, was only 5m from the road

----------


## quentin

Trying out a IR laser illuminator with the NV scope, on a challenging property. Proper rabbit hunting, as opposed to rabbit shooting as seen on other properties which are over run with the critters.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Manage to get a hole in one on the first round and then the other had to come and see she brought the hole family out to take a look. 
KH

----------


## Moa Hunter

Quick someone, call @Dundee, theres a Hare under my boys trampoline on the lawn - like right now !

----------


## Sidelock

An asortment of pesties.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> An asortment of pesties.
> 
> Attachment 157635


Shit I got a fright when I first saw that until I saw it is from Sweden - Crows / Ravens / Rooks are supposed to be eradicated from NZ. Lovely shotty, does it lock on a cross bolt ?

----------


## Shearer

> Shit I got a fright when I first saw that until I saw it is from Sweden - Crows / Ravens / Rooks are supposed to be eradicated from NZ. Lovely shotty, does it lock on a cross bolt ?


Rook | New Zealand Birds Online

----------


## chopsuey

Retrieved these this morning. Shot with the S510 via Pard nv007 85 and 90yards. .22 16grain

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sidelock

> Shit I got a fright when I first saw that until I saw it is from Sweden - Crows / Ravens / Rooks are supposed to be eradicated from NZ. Lovely shotty, does it lock on a cross bolt ?


My drilling and double rifle does, but this one has a dolls head lock up which is an old old design rarely seen nowadays.

----------


## viper

CZ doing the business,  proving to be a good workhorse.

----------


## Micky Duck

she is a thing of beauty me old mate.....very tidy shotty indeed.

----------


## canuck hunter

That drilling is a work of art. :Thumbsup:

----------


## tiroahunta

As I was doing my rounds this morning....live the Hummer....



Second picture is where they were shot. Shot from end of 2 wire fence to the right. 
Where red circle is. Cant quite see in picture. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## #the creeper

Took the 223 for a walk yesterday arvo....

----------


## tiroahunta

Had to take rifle to work today...so while I had it with me I managed this....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Rook | New Zealand Birds Online


Cheers for that. So they are not fully eradicated but thin enough on the ground that Sidelock would be doing very well to get a bag like he did.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> My drilling and double rifle does, but this one has a dolls head lock up which is an old old design rarely seen nowadays.
> Attachment 157682Attachment 157683


Than you for posting the photos. I have never seen a lock like that, very clever and elegant

----------


## mudgripz

Good wee shoot this evening - site usually produces 40+ per visit but long grass made it very hard to see them. Still nailed 12 with shottie and 223s, but was certainly a real treat to be out in some very special north canterbury countryside.  Enjoyable..   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tahr

Ticked over 200 for the trip last night. 3 of us. Culling the steeper stiff where the NV can’t get to so it’s harder work with a lot of climbing.

----------


## erniec

> As I was doing my rounds this morning....live the Hummer....
> 
> 
> 
> Second picture is where they were shot. Shot from end of 2 wire fence to the right. 
> Where red circle is. Can’t quite see in picture. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be careful as I think Dundee has copyright on pictures like this with circled targets a million miles away.

----------


## Dundee

I took the rifle to work this afternoon and brought back a feed.

----------


## Jhon

Took my old Savage 23D Hornet out. Looking for a hare or two. Magpies kept swirling and squawking at me. One made the mistake of setting on a handy fence post, 40m uphill. Shot gutted it. Further on I found a young male hare. Now in process of making pie. 151m by Sig RF. Had a quartering side wind, aimed I thought for the shoulder, took him high on the back and out through hip. He hunkered and I thought I'd missed. Showed his head as I walked up so there wasn't a left of that intact with the coup de grace. 40gn pill doing around 2600 fps. PPU factory SP. I was using them to benchmark my load development. Completed my ladder test and liked how the rifle was shooting so took it out off the range for the first time since I bought it, with the PPU. Looking forward to going out with handloads now. Has an old Leupold x4 fixed power on it. Nice and clear.

----------


## 2post

> I took the rifle to work this afternoon and brought back a feed.
> Attachment 158755Attachment 158756Attachment 158757Attachment 158758Attachment 158759Attachment 158760


Looks like you’ve got that Mercator shaped nicely. You may need to start getting a new up to speed in a year or two.

----------


## Jhon

> Took my old Savage 23D Hornet out. Looking for a hare or two. Magpies kept swirling and squawking at me. One made the mistake of setting on a handy fence post, 40m uphill. Shot gutted it. Further on I found a young male hare. Now in process of making pie. 151m by Sig RF. Had a quartering side wind, aimed I thought for the shoulder, took him high on the back and out through hip. He hunkered and I thought I'd missed. Showed his head as I walked up so there wasn't a left of that intact with the coup de grace. 40gn pill doing around 2600 fps. PPU factory SP. I was using them to benchmark my load development. Completed my ladder test and liked how the rifle was shooting so took it out off the range for the first time since I bought it, with the PPU. Looking forward to going out with handloads now. Has an old Leupold x4 fixed power on it. Nice and clear.


And some photos that I could not get to load with my phone last night...

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Took the dog for his nightly empty out before being put away and was dumping a stoat, minus the tail.
Had couple of options in the truck as it turned out! I needed one of them.
Just never know how the walk will turn out some nights. 
KH

----------


## KiwiGary

> Took the dog for his nightly empty out before being put away and was dumping a stoat, minus the tail.
> Had couple of options in the truck as it turned out! I needed one of them.
> Just never know how the walk will turn out some nights. 
> KH


Wow good effort, was that by accident or were targeting stoats?

Gary

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Hi kiwiGary
No the stoat was earlier in the day and target it was. But the others just happened in the course of the outting.
KH

----------


## Rushy

I shot a young rabbit twenty metres from my front door this morning.  Cheeky bloody thing made a wrong choice coming on to my property.  Hawk fodder now.

----------


## tiroahunta

...apparently this is a shooting and hunting forum so heres a couple of pics .....






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stimpy

Plover Vs 55grn Vmax....

----------


## Sideshow

Might have been a plover.........now it’s just a puffer :XD:

----------


## Sideshow

Then again maybe it’s just a puffffffffffi

----------


## Micky Duck

its a good plover now....

----------


## charliehorse

Under 50m?

----------


## Stimpy

About 100yrds, was quite impressive through the scope

----------


## charliehorse

Nice. Had that close range look about it so was guessing sub 50m

----------


## Stimpy

Picked off all the dumb ones at sub 50m with the .22, now I’m working my way through the crafty ones that won’t let me get that close...

----------


## mudgripz

Out for enjoyable bunny shoot last night just 45 mins from Chch city.  Wandered part of a farm and shooting from truck we popped 28 bunnies and hares in 2.5 hours. 12 guage and @gadgetman on his 223.  

I have this old 1930s side by side Savage shotgun. Savage by name and savage by nature.  Built like a tractor and boots like a mule especially when shooting fast and you don't get the cheek weld right.  But ... still bowls them out to 50- 60 yards every time.  Will never part with the old b#*#...

Good night out for the boys...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

> Out for enjoyable bunny shoot last night just 45 mins from Chch city.  Wandered part of a farm and shooting from truck we popped 28 bunnies and hares in 2.5 hours. 12 guage and @gadgetman on his 223.  
> 
> I have this old 1930s side by side Savage shotgun. Savage by name and savage by nature.  Built like a tractor and boots like a mule especially when shooting fast and you don't get the cheek weld right.  But ... still bowls them out to 50- 60 yards every time.  Will never part with the old b#*#...
> 
> Good night out for the boys...


"Betsie loves @mudgripz", provides great in-car-entertainment for the rest of us.

My wee 223 is much more civilised but it sure make a mess of the little critters.

A great evening out.

----------


## 57jl

2 rabbits out the back paddock at about 80m just before dark the 204 turns them into instant dog food ready to eat and a plover at 40m instant fertilizer for the grass

----------


## mudgripz

Yes very necessary to cull them.  Farmer on our shoot the other night said he was seeing more cats and asked us to shoot them.  They do so much damage to native bird life, esp ground nesting birds.  

Saw one, popped one. We have 4 cantab farms and shoot the cats on all of them.

----------


## Pommy

First outing with the "new" Fudd Aneurysm rifle.



~35 roos between two of us in an afternoon.

----------


## Jusepy

Yep same here on the farm i live/shoot on. Any cat i see ive been told too shoot . Smoked a few cats now and kittens . Always feel bad for shooting them but they are out of control.

----------


## Tahr

> First outing with the "new" Fudd Aneurysm rifle.
> 
> Attachment 159901
> 
> ~35 roos between two of us in an afternoon.


Thats good for a daytime hunt on them.

----------


## kukuwai

> Thats good for a daytime hunt on them.


According to the TV tonight, MPI have just changed their website to list the two biggest pest threats to NZ as... 

1. Wasps
2. Wallabies 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## viper

> First outing with the "new" Fudd Aneurysm rifle.
> 
> Attachment 159901
> 
> ~35 roos between two of us in an afternoon.


Great looking spot to snipe from. Nice bit of country side.

----------


## short swede

What's the caliber of the set up? still .303 jungle carbine?

----------


## Pommy

> What's the caliber of the set up? still .303 jungle carbine?


Yeah it's still .303... for now.

----------


## Sideshow

Looks like a fun gig to shoot @Pommy

----------


## Ronin007

Took my Ranch on a camping trip near Waimate, and this little bugger showed herself just long enough to put a round in her chest.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Productive day and just about out the door to start. the night shooting.
KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Another night shift finished and at day light will take the dog and find the ones I couldn't in the dark.
KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Found this one and a couple of the lost in action in the day light with dog.
I do like the 17hmr and the weight of it mainly! as I started yesterday and finished a 5:20am that's along carry. 
KH

----------


## Ryan

Introduced this fella to the Long Sleep. 1942 ROF Maltby manufactured No. 4 Mk I and using 1956 manufactured CAC rounds.



Scale.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

The sun hasn't set yet and the days started with a bang and the smell of powder.
While the sun hasn't set yet for any of us! post on regardless, with the thought of grandpamac and Tahr.
As we all continue to post something to encourage or add some gems of experience to where others can gain some benefit. 
My be benefit is the wrong word to use these days ! as experience isn't given it's earned, sometimes by trial and error. 
The man who hasn't made a mistake! Hasn't made anything. Remember that as you put a paper clip into a light socket.
You brave boy then, but what history recalls isnt quite the brave fellow you are then, hahaha. 

The extra pic was how dog and me finished off yesterday. 
KH:t

----------


## Flyblown

That goat looks to be in very good condition there @Ryan. 

If his condition is indicative of the rest in that area, I’d be after some young nannies. Did you see any?

----------


## Ryan

> That goat looks to be in very good condition there @Ryan. 
> 
> If his condition is indicative of the rest in that area, I’d be after some young nannies. Did you see any?


 @Flyblown

Yes there were several others, however it was my son's first time, so we spent some time considering this chap afterwards, during which the remainder took off.

----------


## tiroahunta

Overkill perhaps but dead is dead 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroahunta

Heres a pic of a dead magpie...just in case youve forgotten...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

I've been staking out the paddock behind my vegetable garden this morning. At dawn, the one dog took off like a scud missile into the butternut and pumpkin patch. I didn't see the hare, but heard it run and ping through the fence. I inspected the vegetables - yup, nibbling.


I set up the laptop by the study window, built an impromptu shooting rest and loaded the .22LR. I scanned the paddock with one eye whilst supposedly participating in a crushingly boring Zoom meeting. After an hour off incessant waffling that I'm kind of listening to, kind of not, The Nibbler stuck his head up above the grass. Three seconds later.... WHACK. 

Smacked a couple of magpies while I was waiting for The Nibbler to show himself... The decoys have been working well after I cleaned out a mature pair of birds that had claimed the pines as their own, which set off a new turf war. The juveniles are thick as pig shit and come into the caller & decoys every time. Was really pleased to then get another adult bird, as they are super wary of my block at this time of year. 



I thought the dog deserved some Scooby Snacks after his Hare Alarm efforts this morning. He gets very frustrated when he doesn't catch them - sometimes he'll catch a hare just as it hits the fence, but most of the time it's another near miss. Believe it or not, this is the dog smiling.

----------


## Gibo

Nice one flyblown.

Got a few last night at longer ranges with the 22. Had some success out to 90 yards.

----------


## Mintie

Out guarding a crop last night with my 870, was a good chance to test it out after bashing the crimp out of the mag tube.

----------


## Joe_90

Second time I've shot a ferret feeding on freshly shot rabbit.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

The week has been interesting! health, weather, and not to much night shooting.
But one of the blocks has had geese coming in, so instead of me and my son and daughter going to shoot some! I thought ring a few others and jump shoot them. We'll it just didn't go how I saw it in the minds eye.
We got the drop on them okay, but as they saw us the walking was on, so it was one two and three boom and only one goose, another was spotted feeding off to the side and by this stage all had taken off somewhere in the number of 80 to 100+. Anyway back to the lone feeder he may of got hit don't know but it continues to feed, I lined up on it with 5 sets of eyes looking no pressure, I had the 17hmr and the goose was flat I thought if I hit the grass first it a no go and just as I am running this through my brain it sticks its head up and I fired the goose takes off, much to my dismay. I had the caller in the pocket quick couple of honks and it came back in! this time straight out in front and a good body shot, lined up as I fired there was a double report my daughter thought I needed backup, Ouch.
The mob that took off landing 600 yards away we stood for awhile looking on but they were not going to come back that night. 
As the packing up was going on, the comments came and one was made! who organised this disaster? I wonder why I invite them sometimes, I shot one the night before just happened on them, the other week two of us shot 3.
The disappointment of 6 guns two geese is not that hard to organise in my book! just invite more than is needed. Hahaha
How many on the forum can in 3 or  5 or 10 minutes shoot geese and rabbits? I am thankful that I can keep shooting without to many restrictions, but it is getting to a end in the area I am in! the writing is on the wall so to speak! Much subdivision happening and little lifestyle blocks that cannot be shot easily,  but while I can, I'll continue to post on the pesties page, if only to make Dundee smile and even a disaster can be turned into a good yarn. 
I've protected the names of those who helped in the making of the disaster....
A couple of rabbit's from a hour ago. 
KH

----------


## charliehorse

If you had the 17hmr what was your daughter backing you up with? Small cannon?

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> If you had the 17hmr what was your daughter backing you up with? Small cannon?


That one with the large hole is Tentmans 223. I asked him what projectile and his speach was slurred, that I don't no either. The 55 vmax have never made a GAP like it and now Tentman+ is working on a Dudmore at present, hopefully he will get it to crudmore stage! the Holy Grail of goose rifles.  :Grin: 
Daughter had a 22mag.
KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Todays outing started early and then after the morning few coffee's, it was off to check the geese. 
KH

----------


## Flyblown

A productive morning. There’s three more hung up in the pines as they are want to do when I shoot them near the top of the trees. It’s a bit frustrating actually because I quite enjoy the satisfying thump of the birds hitting the ground. 

All but one bird shot this morning were last spring’s juveniles. Since I cleaned out the two mature birds from the pines it has created the normal hole in the territory map, and every morning there is a squabble over who gets to move in. Today the one group of juveniles did battle with a single bird on the ground which was quite entertaining to watch, even more so when I shot one of them, which caused pandemonium. They flew up into the nearest tree whereby two more flew straight back down to the ground... but not under their own steam...

By staying on top of these magpies, and trapping for rats & stoats, we have seen a consistent year-on-year improvement in the number of native birds nesting in our garden and surrounding paddocks. The next problem is these bloody Eastern Rosellas, which are definitely increasing in numbers too.

Both dog performing their duties, with a final check to make sure they really are dead.

----------


## Dundee

Took the stirling with me the other morning.three head shots.

----------


## charliehorse

Ironing board and door stop does it once again. 2 dead magpies under the tree.

----------


## tiroahunta

The HMR just....works...




Ended up with two more rabbits for the night. All head shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ernie

@Pommy, DOC or private land

----------


## Finnwolf

Mrs Finnwolf shot her first rabbit  -  up until now shes just being taking her rifle for a walk. (Shes very patient! AND still looking for a good magazine for her JW 10A Norinco 22.)

----------


## smidey

Had the kids out for some target practice with the HMR yesterday so took a walk and deleted three magpies. They look so good though the vortex, no pictures because everyone knows what a magpie looks like cut in half 😎

----------


## Steelisreal

@Ernie - we were on DOC land. It's a spot where we've been many times with varying success. A bit of exploring beyond the normal spots and staying out until dark are the keys to success. @Pommy and I have been doing a lot more walking home in the dark in recent times!

----------


## Flyblown

This is the dog staring resolutely into the far distance. He will not, repeat not, look at the rabbits. He’ll sit there, staring waaaayyy over there, trembling ever so slightly. Waiting.... waiting some more.... hoping.... hoping a whole helluva lot actually.... that the boss will give him the word.

----------


## Marty Henry

A study in concentration.

----------


## JessicaChen

Yesterday evening went out to a friends farm (  @possum_shooter you know who  :Have A Nice Day:  ) and got six bunnies, two of the six were shot by my husband. His first shots on animals in his life, he isn't keen on hunting but he enjoyed shooting his first bunnies. 
The strong 40kmph winds made it difficult to aim sometimes, missed a few bunnies here and there, or maybe im just finding excuses for my poor shots.  :Grin:  Here is a picture of two of them. Still trying to decide what to make with the meat, will try to tan some of the fur.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yesterday evening went out to a friends farm (  @possum_shooter you know who  ) and got six bunnies, two of the six were shot by my husband. His first shots on animals in his life, he isn't keen on hunting but he enjoyed shooting his first bunnies. 
> The strong 40kmph winds made it difficult to aim sometimes, missed a few bunnies here and there, or maybe im just finding excuses for my poor shots.  Here is a picture of two of them. Still trying to decide what to make with the meat, will try to tan some of the fur. 
> Attachment 162210


Kfc popcorn rabbit.
Its a bit of faffing around but so worth it.

----------


## JessicaChen

> Kfc popcorn rabbit.
> Its a bit of faffing around but so worth it.


I picked up some panko breadcrumbs today just for that. Got some skins in tanning solution too. Real pain to deflesh the hide, kept accidentally piercing holes.

----------


## Flyblown

Largest juvenile magpie invasion I’ve ever seen on my block this morning. I took out those two adults a couple of weeks ago and have been going hard ever since. Today has been mental and I’ve lost count, must be close to my PB of 22 birds in one sitting. I’m going to have to wait for a stiff westerly to blow them out of the top of the pine, as I can see a dozen or so birds stuck up in the branches. There really is no substitute to a squawking dying magpie to pull in his mates. As the hung up pile of casualties got bigger the juveniles were circling around the top of the pine going absolutely mental.

Dog did the honourable thing and despatched a couple that did the old death dive into the ground. He ran at the one so hard he completely forgot about the fence, and bounced of it like he’d taken on Os du Randt. It is possible for a Staffy to look embarrassed... He’s still licking his own blood off the end of his nose, daft dog.

----------


## Seventenths

Just after new years I was driving along the gravel road from a mates farm when a stoat ran out right in front of the 4x4 where i crossed my fingers hoping to hit it. Sure enough lady luck was on my side.



Maybe 1.5 - 2 hours later I was heading back out and the dead stoat had been carried off by something.

The other night I was out spotlighting rabbits when I saw this ferret chasing a rabbit so I quickly aimed and fired shooting him at 100 mtrs on the move which I thought was pretty good although I hit him a little far back and he needed finishing off when I got closer as he charged me.



Then the other night I was driving along the road when this big boy decides to run out across the road right in front of me.

----------


## JessicaChen

@Flyblown your dog is very photogenic. Love it

----------


## Finnwolf

Once shot a stoats that was in the process of scragging a young rabbit.

Got the bugger good - unfortunately for the rabbit the bullet didn’t know to stop in the stoat..:.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Still taking it easy after a few days away and a good effort on my sons side of the hunting and gathering.
He texted this morning saying the geese were in, after doing the phone call and getting the muskets out, by the time I was organised it was raining wind was up.
Manged to get with in the 260yards and picked he picked off a couple, before the mass evacuation.
Still not completely goosed as they say.
KH

----------


## TheJanitar

Latest hunting trip results. Yea I can't seem to get a deer but possum hunting with the blowgun and a head torch is great fun.

----------


## Survy

@Flyblown yep I noticed an increase in numbers For magpies down on cousins farm in the king country, just insane.
Just like you couple of birds got caught up in the pines, I don’t count them unless I can retrieve them.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Call came for geese again, but when we got there they had been driven off. 
So not all wasted for the call-out! ending the day with a couple of rabbit's. 
KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Our nightly outings have been a bit knocked on the head! as I haven't been to enthusiastic and the nights haven't been very dry.
But manage a quick one in tonight with dog and at least he was very enthusiastic, thankfully I hit something for him to find. 
Otherwise the ride home might not been meet with the same enthusiasm. 
Seven months ago this fellow was gun shy, I mainly shoot 17hmr with him now and it's a very different story and worse when I miss and there's nothing to find. 
KH

----------


## Seventenths

@TheJanitar tell me a bit more about this blow gun if yours, where, how much, how accurate are they?

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Well managed another quick walk with the enthusiastic dog.He wasn't disappointed tonight either.
Thankfully. 
KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Well, it may seem like a high jacked thread, but which one isn't! Threads that should be pm's and comments that should be threads.
But hay I am not the admin, thank God. 
But it has got me thinking, nevertheless the nightly walk may have been to early and the hawkes are still feeding on rabbits shot a couple of days ago. Therefore no rabbit's seen and dog went home with no reward, so I gave him a little pestie, well he thinks it is.
KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Well Iam not trying to do a series.
But the nightly walk has benefits. 
KH

----------


## TheJanitar

> @TheJanitar tell me a bit more about this blow gun if yours, where, how much, how accurate are they?


 @Seventenths

Well, the model I'm using here is the Cold Steel Professional 4FT blowgun. Made in USA I believe.

It's perfect for using as a walking stick. Just need to get the right sized furniture leg rubber feet thingy from bunnings.

It shoots several types of darts. You can buy a pack of the Razor hunting darts from gun City. I sharpen these so that they are literally razor sharp. I have to remove and glue the little orange flight onto the dart, otherwise the expensive razor dart will go right through the possum and embed itself deep into the ground, $$ gone. Amazingly powerful.

With the 4Ft model, I am able to shoot very accurately to about 10 metres. I also own the same model in a 5ft variant which gets slightly higher velocity and is accurate out to about 12 metres - but not so convenient to use as a walking stick.

Cheers

----------


## Flyblown

Orders were issued at 08:00 today. 
_
Flyblown, pines to be planted in 6 weeks. Go and kill the hares. Out._

So not being one to dilly dally when orders are issued, I went out this evening and killed some hares. I’ve been on top of them this summer as they’ve been prolific. It’s nice to have a few around the house paddocks to watch, but not the kind of numbers where before you know it, they’re in your butternuts. 

The easy hares on the heifer paddocks are accounted for, and tonight conditions were perfect for some long range haring up the back. So out came the .223 varmint rifle, and a baker’s dozen of hares were sent to the afterlife at ranges in the high two to three hundreds. Best shot a respectable 393m with the wee 50gr Zombie Max.

----------


## Rushy

A baker’s dozen aye? The younger members here probably would not have heard of that term.

----------


## Dundee

Hit and killed a black rabbit in the car on my way to work at 0415 went to get a pic after work and someones dog had beat me to it.Shot three black rabbits but hitting one with the car is a first for me.

----------


## Flyblown

I'm beginning to wonder where they are all coming from. So is Dog. 

This morning before the sun came up I heard another mob of juveniles going hell for leather, so I set up the UE Boom and proceeded to annihilate them. As usual six or seven are stuck up the tallest pine tree - there must be thirty odd birds up there this year alone. Yesterday my son said he saw a harrier trying to hover near the top of the tree in an attempt to grab a dead bird. Didn't see the harrier get one, but I suspect it is regularly succeeding as there's nowhere near as many falling to the ground in the wind as I would expect. Harriers aren't very good at hovering, as it is a gliding bird. 

Just as things were starting to calm down and I'd shot the fifteenth-ish bird, another mob of juveniles came hooning in from over the way. I'd run out of ammo, so they can wait until tomorrow morning. It was gratifying the other day to hear a neighbour say that he's noticed fewer magpies, and that they don't bother him on his Sunday lie in quite so much. Wonder why...

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I'm beginning to wonder where they are all coming from. So is Dog. 
> 
> This morning before the sun came up I heard another mob of juveniles going hell for leather, so I set up the UE Boom and proceeded to annihilate them. As usual six or seven are stuck up the tallest pine tree - there must be thirty odd birds up there this year alone. Yesterday my son said he saw a harrier trying to hover near the top of the tree in an attempt to grab a dead bird. Didn't see the harrier get one, but I suspect it is regularly succeeding as there's nowhere near as many falling to the ground in the wind as I would expect. Harriers aren't very good at hovering, as it is a gliding bird. 
> 
> Just as things were starting to calm down and I'd shot the fifteenth-ish bird, another mob of juveniles came hooning in from over the way. I'd run out of ammo, so they can wait until tomorrow morning. It was gratifying the other day to hear a neighbour say that he's noticed fewer magpies, and that they don't bother him on his Sunday lie in quite so much. Wonder why...


Time of year thing. I shot about forty out the ranch slider the first few days of the lock up. Which was this week last year. And they have turned up in the last few days this year. 
Sitting under their favourite patch just prior to dark with a shotgun is quite productive too.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Yes left out the walk! as I was a bit late with tea, so we did a drive by spotting then get out and shoot and send the enthusiastic one to find and retrieve. 
KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

I was to set up some Trapinators for a local and going down the driveway I thought I saw what looked like a rabbit, but carried on to the end of it.
I just had to go back and make sure of what it was, so unpacked a 22lr that was in a gun bag and walked back to where I had seen the shape! Put the scope on 10 power and looking right at me was a buck with ripped ears enjoying the sunny face of a hill out of the wind. 
Nice easy shot and then walk back put the rifle away let enthusiastic dog off, took him up the drive let him under the fence nose to the ground but came up short and had to be resent this time success.
Nice to have the early report done today. 
KH

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Now, so ends the series, nightly walk with enthusiastic dog.
Cheers Dundee 
KH

----------


## Dundee

I stuffed up a shot on a deer last week.Thought my 7mm08 needed sighting in so tryed an unsupported standing shot on a magpie at 100 yards.Looks like it was my foe-pa last week!

----------


## Mathias

> I stuffed up a shot on a deer last week.Thought my 7mm08 needed sighting in so tryed an unsupported standing shot on a magpie at 100 yards.Looks like it was my foe-pa last week!
> Attachment 163914


There you go Dundee, free standing works for you. Probably used one of those fandangled bloody gismo bipod things the other day.... :Grin:

----------


## c-dog

I've been taking the fly rod out a bit in the last week (after 10 odd years off it) and found this wee bugger up the side of the river having lunch on a dead possum, managed to sneak in with a stick to ruin his day, also got a few brown trout so was a productive day.

----------


## viper

CZ 17hmr  working hard in the very dry central Otago hills,  60 shot and 45 minutes of daylight left

----------


## Joe_90

Dare I ask how many rounds it took to shoot 60 rabbits?  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Dare I ask how many rounds it took to shoot 60 rabbits?


On a good day, fifty seven.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## viper

> Dare I ask how many rounds it took to shoot 60 rabbits?


Well @Joe_90 it's a CZ for a start so it doesn't really know what a miss is  :Wink:  However the nut behind the butt does. At the 60 mark I had made 5 misses.
Ended up with 67 rabbits and a ferret.  I have a mate down for a weeks varminting so there will be a lot of shooting.

----------


## Joe_90

Good stuff @viper! If you see the Easter bunny put one between the eyes.

----------


## SickShooter

They really _are_ better!

I think this is known as a double-header.

----------


## viper

One of note from yesterday's walk, just over 100 shot plus a cat.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

I've got one down here viper, jet black as well ! I've seen it on the road side after a night shooting and twice I missed it with the front wheel and if you include the back wheel, well I've missed it four times.
I think I'll stick to shooting it at some point. 
Nice getting the unusual. 
KH

----------


## JessicaChen

Shot five rabbits and my first hare on a friends farm this evening, didn't expect to see a hare there. Pretty excited to cook him up to see if he tastes good. Saving the meat and liver/kidney/heart from the bunnies too. Not as many bunnies at my area compared to where viper is! Wow thats a lot of bunnies shot. Must be a real bad infestation.

----------


## MB

> Shot five rabbits and my first hare on a friends farm this evening, didn't expect to see a hare there. Pretty excited to cook him up to see if he tastes good. Saving the meat and liver/kidney/heart from the bunnies too. Not as many bunnies at my area compared to where viper is! Wow thats a lot of bunnies shot. Must be a real bad infestation.



Damn Jessica, you shot the Easter Bunny!  :Grin: 

You'll see the hare meat is red compared to the white meat from rabbits and might want adjust your recipes accordingly. Good butchery by the way.

----------


## JessicaChen

> Damn Jessica, you shot the Easter Bunny! 
> 
> You'll see the hare meat is red compared to the white meat from rabbits and might want adjust your recipes accordingly. Good butchery by the way.


Yep I did tell my farmowner friends that it was appropriate to pop by and pick up some easier bunnies for Easter weekend, the easter hare caught me by surprise. Haven’t seen any in that area for years. And yep, a lot of hare recipes seem to call for richer flavors like red wine and rosemary, whereas rabbit usually uses milder flavors like white wine and parsley.

----------


## mudgripz

Good little shoot last night - @gadgetman and I headed out to a farm 40 minutes from Christchurch.  Spotlighting from the truck we popped 29 hares in 2 hours - just one missed. Gadget did well on 223 while I was on shottie duty for the runners. 

Very pleasant evening, and sunset over lake Ellesmere was absolutely spectacular - had to stop to take some pics.  Being out in nature a huge part of why we do this.  

A good night   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Yep I did tell my farmowner friends that it was appropriate to pop by and pick up some easier bunnies for Easter weekend, the easter hare caught me by surprise. Haven’t seen any in that area for years. And yep, a lot of hare recipes seem to call for richer flavors like red wine and rosemary, whereas rabbit usually uses milder flavors like white wine and parsley.


I think that the hare is better aged! at least three days, just makes those back straps tender and taste better.
My mother used to do a hare soup, but as said I like the backstraps, hot fry. 
Poor man's venison. 
KH

----------


## gadgetman

> Good little shoot last night - @gadgetman and I headed out to a farm 40 minutes from Christchurch.  Spotlighting from the truck we popped 29 hares in 2 hours - just one missed. Gadget did well on 223 while I was on shottie duty for the runners. 
> 
> Very pleasant evening, and sunset over lake Ellesmere was absolutely spectacular - had to stop to take some pics.  Being out in nature a huge part of why we do this.  
> 
> A good night


Sunset wasn't too bad.

----------


## Trout

Nice photo G.

----------


## MB

Epic bunny hunt this evening (by local standards). About a third of our bag, the rest being taken after dark.

----------


## mudgripz

Very nice MB - a great little haul. Young fella would be enjoying that..

----------


## MB

> Very nice MB - a great little haul. Young fella would be enjoying that..


Thanks. The boy was so in to it. He loved that I trusted him with the rifle when we climbed over fences (unloaded/magazine out/bolt open). He also makes a great retriever!

----------


## GWH

Lovely evening for a gentle stroll by torchlight.......with the T1x 17 hmr and twin Maxtoch's 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## rossi.45

Head shot these 2 at 170M with the .222 Sako / 6 X Khales / 50grn. VMax

----------


## Flyblown

@rossi.45, @caberslash

Had to laugh when I saw this. The Poms wet themselves at the mere suggestion of shooting a wild boar with a .224 cal. For that job, according to them, you need a .30 cal, 9.3xBazooka or some kind of anti-materiel crazy weapon. 

And thats not driven boar Im talking about, its pigs over bait shot from a blind at 60 paces. 

Fark they make me laugh. You can never have too much gun for those lethal boars if youre a suburban gent in Blighty these days.

----------


## rossi.45

@Flyblown  They're probably not going to like this then . . Not my work, someone i know.

----------


## Flyblown

I’ve posted this before, but now we’re on a roll.... .22LR.



There’s a long story attached to this. It was a case of circumstances and necessity over-ruling normal procedures...

----------


## MB

What a bunch of pussies, everyone knows that an air rifle is the right choice for pigs!

----------


## caberslash

> @rossi.45, @caberslash
> 
> Had to laugh when I saw this. The Poms wet themselves at the mere suggestion of shooting a “wild boar” with a .224 cal. For that job, according to them, you need a .30 cal, 9.3xBazooka or some kind of anti-materiel crazy weapon. 
> 
> And that’s not driven boar I’m talking about, it’s pigs over bait shot from a blind at 60 paces. 
> 
> Fark they make me laugh. You can never have too much gun for those lethal boars if you’re a suburban gent in Blighty these days.


Ah but you forget, the .222 Sako Vixen is such a legendary weapon that any animal on earth will be obliged to roll in front of one.  :Psmiley: 

Once been told that I need a .308 for Roe and Sika, .223 not big enough and .243 marginal.... OK pal...

----------


## Kopua Cowboy

First blood for the Mauser M18.

----------


## quentin

Both seen from a few hundred meters away with the guide thermal spotter, and duly dispatched. 
The neighbors have been commenting about an orchard thief matching the description of the larger lad. They will be very happy.

----------


## Growlybear

> Ive posted this before, but now were on a roll.... .22LR.
> 
> Attachment 165849
> 
> Theres a long story attached to this. It was a case of circumstances and necessity over-ruling normal procedures...


I have no photos, but I have shot a heap of pigs with the .22LR. Most of the time, came across them rabbit shooting. We would se the sign, and get the big guns and return, but, strangely, would never see them. Out with the .22, and there would be a mob, mingling with the sheep. Actually got a lot of satisfaction, sneaking up to inside 30m, and picking my shot.

----------


## kukuwai

Always a good day when we get one of these fellas.



This was a big one and when I went to cut its tail off my 5yr old said... "look dad its got a ball sack" 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

Ive spent way to much time on my computer with work stuff this week,  had a cock up this arvo losing a bunch of work that didnt save.

Pissed me right off.....was stunning weather so I chucked it in and went for a pest shoot.

Enjoyed the walk and fresh air,  got a bit of trigger action on the normal pests and also managed to nail these two big feral bastards!

The explosion in rabbit numbers has also meant an increase in feral cats unfortunately.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## chopsuey

Installed new scope rings after work, zeroed in and found me a target before it got dark. Air Rifle 96yard head shot. 
 @GWH wow those ferals are massive, good work!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mintie

Total of 10 of these bastards nailed today, only got the one photo tho. Dont worry, I have a permit

----------


## Trout

> Installed new scope rings after work, zeroed in and found me a target before it got dark. Air Rifle 96yard head shot. 
>  @GWH wow those ferals are massive, good work!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Must have been some serius dialing up for a 96yd head shot.Well done.Oh whats the name and specs of yr air rifle.My wife is impressed with yr 96yd shot.

----------


## chopsuey

@Trout Yeah Strelok Pro is my best friend when it comes to using Air rifles or any long shot for that matter. 3.6mil of elevation required for the 96yards. I aslo have adjustable tilt scope rings which allow me to gain more of my scopes available elevation. 
My setup is an FX Wildcat Mk3 in .22 cal, shooting 16grain pellets.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## NickinNZ

So finally ‘lost my cherry’ (if you shooting rabbits  is classed as hunting). Have only been on a range before today. I posted on the local community Facebook page asking if anyone had a rabbit problem. I’ve had three replies so far and this was my first effort. I have got a lot of information from the forum members here when searching old posts about rabbit shooting. Fingers crossed for more successful evenings.

----------


## Shearer

Pig trap works. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kukuwai

Bloody good effort 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

@Shearer do you have a few more photos of that trap and how it works? Just for interest sake. If the photos comprise where it is our your not keen on posting no worries  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Shearer

> @Shearer do you have a few more photos of that trap and how it works? Just for interest sake. If the photos comprise where it is our your not keen on posting no worries


Sorry. Don't have any other photos at the moment. Pretty basic design though..
A spiral (sort of like a snail shell) which just overlaps, with a spring loaded gate. The trigger is a stick in the ground surrounded by bait (grain in this case).When they are well into the trap and bump the stick it releases the gate which closes. Lucky to get 4 this time.

----------


## rockland

Finally caught up with the ginger tomcat that's been seen around home for the past year. Next door neighbour rung just before dark, to say it's on his front lawn!
The pressure was on with his wife watching from their lounge window... pleased to roll it over cleanly.

----------


## kukuwai

Good shit 
You chose the right gun to roll it over quickly 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Stimpy

Tried out my new 22-250 on a few plovers yesterday, shot one at about 100 yards, it popped and blew into three pieces, bit hard to see from the photo but distance from one wing to the head was 14 paces. First time with a 22-250, I have to say I was impressed.

----------


## Flyblown

Got stuck into the goats today. Far too windy for .223, so the .308 had an outing. Even a 165gr BTSP was a challenge, it was blowing a bloody gale at 80-90° for the most part, with frequent horizontal rain. Wanted them either laid down DRT or tumbling headlong off the bluffs. Due to treacherous conditions underfoot there was no way I was going to try and collect evidence of their demise for most shot today... bloody lethal in the steep hills.





And I’ll mention this in the pest section as well, because that’s exactly what these deer are now. Hammering the reds, and being very selective with which ones I shoot - hinds only when there’s a mixed bunch. Three last night, three this evening, managed to get to four of them for a good haul of meat. If they fall too far into the gully, that’s where they’ll stay. The numbers on these back blocks farms are waaayyyy outta control.

----------


## GWH

First session back in the apple orchard after the harvest,  great to get back in behind the 17 Hornet,  the laser trajectory and carnage it causes never gets old.  Took a mate out that hasnt fired a gun it over 15 years,  he was pretty stoked with his headshot. He was well impressed with the little hornet.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Mintie

Couple of Lapwings and Pukekos from the last few days. Nasty talons and spurs on these guys.

----------


## GWH

> Couple of Lapwings and Pukekos from the last few days. Nasty talons and spurs on these guys.
> 
> Attachment 168169
> 
> Attachment 168170
> 
> Attachment 168171
> 
> Attachment 168172
> ...


Kill them all!

----------


## Flyblown

Hi ho, hi ho, it’s off to the dump we go...

----------


## Dundee

> Hi ho, hi ho, it’s off to the dump we go...
> 
> Attachment 168202


Fuck I'd eat them!

----------


## Dundee

Coming back from the hills with the big cal I spotted this.

Rushed home to lock the big gun up.
Grabbed dog and trusty Stirling.The rest is history.

----------


## GWH

> Coming back from the hills with the big cal I spotted this.
> Attachment 168206
> Rushed home to lock the big gun up.
> Grabbed dog and trusty Stirling.The rest is history.
> Attachment 168207Attachment 168208Attachment 168209Attachment 168210Attachment 168211Attachment 168212


The one and only time ive tried hare backsteaks it tasted extremerly 'irony' like eating an iron bar and almost as chewy,  we spat it out and said never again.

Im picking it was a geriatric buck.

----------


## Ronin007

Out last night for a quick wander around a block I have permission on, saw me bring these home.  Left a few more behind cos the cheeky buggers had the gall to roll down cliffs or into thistle patches.



Got a message from the land-owner today to advise me that they have started laying Pindone.  Luckily they only started yesterday arvo, so these should be fine to eat.  Time to find another block though as the kids have come to like the taste.

----------


## MB

> The one and only time ive tried hare backsteaks it tasted extremerly 'irony' like eating an iron bar and almost as chewy,  we spat it out and said never again.


I've had that too, plus a hint of grass. It was a backstrap diced, skewered and cooked over a charcoal BBQ. Very disappointing as I've read that hare tastes like venison so many times. Most of our hare (and rabbit) ends up as bunny biryani which is great. I posted a recipe up on here somewhere.

----------


## Ronin007

> Couple of Lapwings and Pukekos from the last few days. Nasty talons and spurs on these guys.
> 
> Attachment 168169
> 
> Attachment 168170
> 
> Attachment 168171
> 
> Attachment 168172
> ...


What's the story with shooting pukeko?  Permit required, or are they fair game?  There's a small army of them on the drive into one of the farms I'm shooting on.

----------


## Flyblown

> Fuck I'd eat them!


I’d have paid good money to watch you eat that young billy, @Dundee.

When I shot him, he rolled downslope out of sight, way further than I thought and into some impenetrable scrub. But there was absolutely no difficulty finding him.... what an unholy stink! Worst one I’ve come across for a good while. 

I had a pig dog called Moon with me for company, and even she was like, nah, mate, really, nah.

----------


## Mintie

> What's the story with shooting pukeko?  Permit required, or are they fair game?  There's a small army of them on the drive into one of the farms I'm shooting on.


In game season now so with a licence and on the wing with a shotty is fine. I have permits for all the properties I shoot on as I can't shoot them with shotguns on most of them due to noise etc.

----------


## NRT

> Coming back from the hills with the big cal I spotted this.
> Attachment 168206
> Rushed home to lock the big gun up.
> Grabbed dog and trusty Stirling.The rest is history.
> Attachment 168207Attachment 168208Attachment 168209Attachment 168210Attachment 168211Attachment 168212


What a champ that is the out come I expected  , your on song

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## quentin

Got back from 2 days in the bush chasing Sika with no success, so it was off to the neighbors to secure some casserole ingredients.
No hares unfortunately, but these will definitely do the job.

----------


## GWH

> Got back from 2 days in the bush chasing Sika with no success, so it was off to the neighbors to secure some casserole ingredients.
> No hares unfortunately, but these will definitely do the job.
> 
> Attachment 168222


Is that a Pard NV008?  Need to talk to you about them.

----------


## Mintie

> Is that a Pard NV008?  Need to talk to you about them.


I have one you can check out some time

----------


## Flyblown

I've used extensively @GWH.

----------


## quentin

> Is that a Pard NV008?  Need to talk to you about them.


Sure is. Have had this for quite some time now, so pretty familiar with it and it strengths and weaknesses.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Is that a Pard NV008?  Need to talk to you about them.


You might also like to ask about the little thermal monocular as well. They would be a pretty formidable combination.

----------


## kukuwai

> You might also like to ask about the little thermal monocular as well. They would be a pretty formidable combination.


Looks to be a hik mirco ?
Are they any good ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## quentin

It's a guide nano n2 25mm, and you are right, it's a formidable combination. Makes it worthwhile heading out for a 30 minute hunt, as I can pretty much find the rabbits, walk straight there, shoot them, and head home.

----------


## GWH

First time into this apple block for the year, while the numbers were down in the main block,  they have increased on this property.

It was a crappy day with a cold sou easter and some drizzle but there were still a few rabbits above ground.

There is a few less to naw on the new trees now.

The CZ 527 17 Hornet and the 20x Superslam with varmint fine dot ret were on top form today.  All but the furthest away were headshots.  This combo just makes it too easy!

The tiny 20gr Vmax at 3700 fps is just nasty,  the bone crunching sound of a headshot has to be heard to be believed.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Stimpy

Hey GWH, are you still running the unmodified bolt handle on your CZ? I love those rifles but that bolt handle can make scope mounting a bit tricky, just wondering if you had modded it..

----------


## GWH

> Hey GWH, are you still running the unmodified bolt handle on your CZ? I love those rifles but that bolt handle can make scope mounting a bit tricky, just wondering if you had modded it..


Hey, the bolt handle on mine is stock as far as im aware. 

Im running a scope with a 50mm objective and as you can see in my pics its as low as i can possibly get it before it touches the barrel.

I dont think the handle clears the eye box by much but i havnt had any issues using it at all.

I love this CZ527 (my first) and would be keen on getting another. Im keen to do a 20 Practical or a small 6mm cartridge on the 7.62x39/Grendel bolt face.

----------


## Jusepy

Anybody from the Manawatu noticing a lack of rabbits around at the tie of year. 
Been out shooting a couple of times this month and their has been sweet fuck all rabbits around on the farm I live on .
Dont know if I have shot all the silly ones or they are all tucked up in their burrows .......

----------


## Horsenabout

> Anybody from the Manawatu noticing a lack of rabbits around at the tie of year. 
> Been out shooting a couple of times this month and their has been sweet fuck all rabbits around on the farm I live on .
> Dont know if I have shot all the silly ones or they are all tucked up in their burrows .......


Just about to head out to a mates farm now. Will let you know the findings.

----------


## Stimpy

Awesome, thanks very much for the info. Nice rifle you have there. I’d like to find one in 204 ruger.
Cheers

----------


## Horsenabout

> Just about to head out to a mates farm now. Will let you know the findings.


Just got home. 9 possums & 8 bunnies/hares. Probably saw another 5 of each that bolted before I could shoot.

Rabbits were very hard to see in the long grass and were couching quite low.

----------


## Jusepy

I went out at about 4.30pm till dusk and saw one rabbit. I have been hitting the farm pretty hard for a few years now .
I assume you were spotlighting , i need to give that a jam and see what the numbers are like.

----------


## Horsenabout

> I went out at about 4.30pm till dusk and saw one rabbit. I have been hitting the farm pretty hard for a few years now .
> I assume you were spotlighting , i need to give that a jam and see what the numbers are like.


Yeah definitely spotlighting is the way to go. We usually go in a pair, one driving the quad/sxs with the spotlight and one shooter.

----------


## Jusepy

Nice man ! where abouts are you in the manawatu. 
Im in the Kairanga area.

----------


## quentin

> I went out at about 4.30pm till dusk and saw one rabbit. I have been hitting the farm pretty hard for a few years now .
> I assume you were spotlighting , i need to give that a jam and see what the numbers are like.


You'll be amazed what you see with a spotlight. I got to the point where I'd see no rabbits in a week when spotlighting, and thought I'd won the battle.
Got a Digital NV scope, and the buggers were everywhere. Got to the point where I also saw no rabbits for a week using the NV. Guess what I saw when I got a handheld thermal - rabbits everywhere!

I've just resigned to the fact that they are magic, and cannot be exterminated, just controlled.

----------


## Jusepy

Id love to get a thermal or NV gear. 
 Im going to give spotlighting a jam in the next few weeks. Rabbits are little magical bastards.
Have you guys noticed any change in the rabbits while its been duck shooting season ?

----------


## charliehorse

Some might say nearly a miss but I say a win for the 22-250, could only see its head and neck. Its mate came back and got a blitzing to the chest for its trouble

----------


## JessicaChen

Fattest rabbit ive ever harvested so far. Look at all of that fat. And an owl perched nearby to watch.

----------


## Mintie

A couple of Hares and a Possum to the Leshiy Pard combo last night.

----------


## GWH

First night out with my recently aquired Pard NV008.

I spotted the rabbits with my Maxtoch with a bit of red cellophane secured over the lens with a rubberband 

Then turn the torch off and shot with the IR nightvision. 

Seems to work just fine 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Harry Horsesense

Got these (and a few more) in the southern Bay of Plenty a couple of months ago. They were mangy and not in as good condition as the Bennett’s that we got in Otago last year. They were less flighty than the Bennett’s and carried on eating as their mates fell around them.
Last years Bennett’s.
(Yes I know, my rifle is aimed at my toes! I got my mate to confirm it was clear as well before the photo so 200% NO chance an unexpected round would surprise me.)

----------


## Trout

The power of the Cometa Fusion.
Went out the back of my house tonigth,about 10 on the hill 40yds away,walked along the track about 100yds,then into the pine forest about 10mtr.About 15 rabbits scatttered into the distance dark,but 2 didnt,just hungard down,thinking they were hiding.But my thermo clip on was watching them about 20mtrs away.I lined one up on the sholders and squeezed off the trigger.He just round over,didnt moved.I took him home for the cats,but they were not interested so i thort il clean him up and just see where that pellet went.
Woow the pellet went thru the sholders, just sitting under the skin on the op side.The Cometa got some killing power.Our first rabbit dinner for many years coming up.Entry on the rigth,exit on the left.10.3 gr pellet

----------


## GWH

> Attachment 170376
> Got these (and a few more) in the southern Bay of Plenty a couple of months ago. They were mangy and not in as good condition as the Bennett’s that we got in Otago last year. They were less flighty than the Bennett’s and carried on eating as their mates fell around them.
> Attachment 170377Last years Bennett’s.
> (Yes I know, my rifle is aimed at my toes! I got my mate to confirm it was clear as well before the photo so 200% NO chance an unexpected round would surprise me.)


Good stuff, ive never seen a Wobbly in NZ,  keen as to shoot some. I must get around to arranging a trip to rotovegas

----------


## Flyblown

> And an owl perched nearby to watch


Love the picture of the Ruru. We have one at home that has become remarkably comfortable with our comings and goings through his patch, to the point where he will come and sit in the light to watch us, and our silly dogs. In the summer he likes to activate the security lights, so the big fat moths arrive and he can catch a feed. Clever bugger.

----------


## Rush

Took the new rifle out to sight in today, and got a little time to hunt bunnies afterwards. Most were a bit too far for me (150m+) but this one was silly enough to let me walk within about 60m to take a standing shot.

----------


## GWH

I had a chilly wander around the apple orchard last night with the 17hmr with the Pard NV008 scope fitted......it was eye poppingly effective!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Woody

Make money.
https://i.stuff.co.nz/environment/30...w-zealand-bush

----------


## Mintie

Nice little 98m Lapwing shot today, really loving the RPR!

----------


## GWH

> Nice little 98m Lapwing shot today, really loving the RPR!
> 
> Attachment 172102


Nice mate, My longest kill shot on a lapwing with a 22 sub is 146 yards, dialed 11.75 MOA from a 75 yard zero.  Its a lot of fun shooting long with 22 subs, but for effectiveness of pest control i now prefer to use the 17hmr or 17 hornet (property dependent) as kills at these ranges are all but guaranteed due to the flatter trajectory and way less windage error.

----------


## viper

17hmr CZ racks up another feral cat,

----------


## GWH

A bit more nightvision bunny action last night.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Happy Jack

No pictures but 2 more magpies down and put out for the hawks to clean up. I always put them a long way away from our chicken and duck runs though.

----------


## chopsuey

1 possum and 2 rabbits the other night! 1st time out in a while. Pard doing the business in the dark!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

Out on the orchard doing the business with the 17hmr/NV008

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Spotted this hare on the way home from work.

Went home grabbed Bo and the Stirling.22lr job done!

On the way too river spotted one way the hell down there.

The black dot is Bo retreiving after the .22 Stirling took the toll.

And the retrieve.

Hanging on the clothes line now will back strap and leg them tomorrow.

----------


## Flyblown

What ammo do you use @Dundee?

----------


## BeeMan

Possum shooting last night.  :Thumbsup:  Rabbit shooting today.  :Grin:  Bloody tough life.

----------


## BeeMan

> Bloody big possum on the back of the ute from last night.....sheesh...didn't realise they came that big.....
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


Yeah Phil North Island possums.  :Grin:   223  Xbolt blows them to pieces pretty good.  :Psmiley:

----------


## GWH

Out tonight in the cold and the fog,  check out the size of this fella...

....


....

....


....

....

----------


## tiroahunta

Hummed five hares and two possums tonight. Quite a few hares around. Saw five possums and n total. 

Gear shift fucked out on quad so cruised around in third. Will check it later. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

Looking at it it's nigh vision monocular,  you can see what appears to be a secondary lense which is actually the lazer illuminator.
I have a clip on pard that I sometimes use like that if I want to "proper spotlight" and it works bloody well

----------


## GWH

> What's the device @GWH?
> 
> PRAD? Night Vision or Thermal?
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


Yep its a Pard handheld IR scanner  (NV019). It works bloody well.

Exactly same IR tech as the Pard NV scopes.

----------


## GWH

> what sort of range does the hand held have looking for rabbits?


I was watching some at around 250 yards last night on a neighbors paddock,  the fence behind them was a good 300 yds,  could see it easy

----------


## poodle

I shot a rabbit in the head with my 223.. The head looked like abowl that a messy eater had strawberry icecream in.

----------


## Spoon

> I was watching some at around 250 yards last night on a neighbors paddock,  the fence behind them was a good 300 yds,  could see it easy


Can you get more range out of them if you use an IR torch as well?

----------


## GWH

> Can you get more range out of them if you use an IR torch as well?


Yes, im only running the built in IR illuminator. If you run one of the better laser IR illuminators it can extend it out to  around 600 yards.

----------


## charliehorse

Just enjoying an afternoon coffee and looked out to see this dirty bastard. Quickly ran through the options of how to ensure it didn't get away, didn't fancy my athletic ability nor the 12gauge vs the deck so opted for the trusty .177 just a little hole in the noggin left it twitching on the spot

----------


## Dundee

Spotted a hare with Bo.Standing shot unsupported with .22lr Stirling.

----------


## Gibo

Thats got to be at least 320 yards

----------


## BRADS

> Thats got to be at least 320 yards


320 Dundee yards 40 normal person yards 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Tentman

Nailed this flaming tree muncher (they live in the "reserve" next door, and venture over to eat the better half's  new trees, despite @Kiwi-Hunter 's efforts) at 90M with the Contender 17HMR.  I'm really loving this rifle, easily the most accurate rimfire I've shot (although ammo quality does still cause issues) .  

I find some rifles are easier to shoot well than others, due to combinations of balance and trigger etc.  This one is just about perfect.



Had to sit and wait for 25 min before he showed himself but a bit of effort makes for a very satisfying outcome.

----------


## Tentman

Oops - better shout out to @nor-west - its his scope!

----------


## nor-west

Just keep it, I'll come down for a fossick through your gun cabinet when the new house is built. @Tentman

----------


## tiroahunta

Boss wanted em gone.



..sos I gottem gone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> Just keep it, I'll come down for a fossick through your gun cabinet when the new house is built. @Tentman


You will have to travel the length and breadth of the country to retrieve all of your stuff  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## GWH

Had my 7 year old lad out doing some pest control with me this arvo. 

He's shot a couple of rabbits previously with the 17 hmr and has done a bit of shooting at the range with 22lr,  17hmr and a few rounds out to 200 yards on steel with light loads in the 223.

A couple of firsts for him today,  first time on my 17 Hornet,  first pukeko (land owner has a pest permit for them) and longest shot on game thus far at 87 yards.  

He was pretty happy with himself.

Time for some more 223 shooting for him then onto the 243 soon enough and get him out after some goats,  hes getting keen.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## viper

Late afternoon feral cat, warming itself in the sun watching rabbits,  caught a 17hmr instead

----------


## Danger Mouse

> Nailed this flaming tree muncher (they live in the "reserve" next door, and venture over to eat the better half's  new trees, despite @Kiwi-Hunter 's efforts) at 90M with the Contender 17HMR.  I'm really loving this rifle, easily the most accurate rimfire I've shot (although ammo quality does still cause issues) .  
> 
> I find some rifles are easier to shoot well than others, due to combinations of balance and trigger etc.  This one is just about perfect.
> 
> Attachment 174350
> 
> Had to sit and wait for 25 min before he showed himself but a bit of effort makes for a very satisfying outcome.





> CZ doing the business,  proving to be a good workhorse. Attachment 157779


What suppressor is that?

----------


## quentin

> Had my 7 year old lad out doing some pest control with me this arvo. 
> 
> He's shot a couple of rabbits previously with the 17 hmr and has done a bit of shooting at the range with 22lr,  17hmr and a few rounds out to 200 yards on steel with light loads in the 223.
> 
> A couple of firsts for him today,  first time on my 17 Hornet,  first pukeko (land owner has a pest permit for them) and longest shot on game thus far at 87 yards.  
> 
> He was pretty happy with himself.
> 
> Time for some more 223 shooting for him then onto the 243 soon enough and get him out after some goats,  hes getting keen.
> ...


I was on the understanding that the landowner having a permit does not allow you to shoot Pukeko, unless you are the son or daughter, and pretty sure there were more conditions.  Happy to be enlightened, as this will make things a lot easier for me.

----------


## Allizdog

Can you post something up that states about the son or daughter only requirement please?

----------


## quentin

https://fishandgame.org.nz/assets/Up...rd-NI-2021.pdf

----------


## charliehorse

That's referring to a game license not a special permit?

----------


## quentin

The "Authority to disturb and/or kill game birds" is the special permit required for shooting Pukeko out of season. (a few posts up)
The "Occupier of any land" is also not related to a game license - i.e. it it allows shooting of gamebirds without a license, but is still subject to other conditions like using a shotgun, and birds cannot be on the ground. You would need to read that in relation to the wildlife act 1953 to get the whole story I imagine.
The Authority to disturb and/or kill game birds has the special conditions. In my case it stipulated the addresses I was allowed to shoot Pukeko, the caliber of the rifles I could use, the date I was allowed to shoot, how many a day could be taken, and to report how many were taken from where at the end of the permit validity.
The permit was super easy to get, and to renew.

----------


## Dundee

The wife spotted a hare from the kitchen window.Grabbed the rifle and the hunt was on!

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> I shot a rabbit in the head with my 223.. The head looked like abowl that a messy eater had strawberry icecream in.


I know what you mean.
KH

----------


## Trout

Went for my evening stroll tonight,may sure the old legs still working.Shot 4 rabbits but only 2 photos came out.Only dead rabbits any how,seen about another 30,but they keeping their distance.

----------


## Dundee

Took Bo for a ride.

Spotted a hare at 80 yards.

----------


## tiroahunta

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Another hare this evening with Bo and my trusty Stiirling .22

----------


## tiroahunta

> pretty good selection @tiroahunta


Hare was only one of two seen. Heaps of magpies around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

On the farm track again with Bo.

Spotted a couple of hares.

Along way off but the stirling and Bo brought the goods home!

----------


## Flyblown

@Dundee

Asked you this the other day - what ammunition are you using in the Stirling?

----------


## Trout

Shot 4 big roos last night and one biggish cat from about 140 yds to 180yds,cat was stalking rabbits but the rabbits were watching him too.Watched one roo having a piss,thermo could see his piss all over the ground.Then bang flop at about 160yds.Was clearly watching rabbits out to 400yds thru clip on,on day scope.Sorry no photos.

----------


## Dundee

> @Dundee
> 
> Asked you this the other day - what ammunition are you using in the Stirling?


Sorry bro,must of missed that. Winchester at the mo.

----------


## Flyblown

Cool arvo in the valley today - perfect conditions after a really unsettled spell with strong easterlies. A brisk noon walk to get to a nice sunny, warm pozi overlooking the back paddocks - it's always good for some long range bunnies, hares and magpies. Took the wife, #1 son, a packed lunch, the .223 Rem and the .22LR. Time for a spot of varminting. 

We knocked out two 10 shot mags on a couple of warrens at ~220m and ~240m that had a shed load of spring bunnies hopping around in the sun, which is a bit of a worry. Haven't seen that many bunnies over there before, ever. Really wish we'd taken the video gear, would have been fun. Was great to have kaka getting it on just behind us, definitely feeling sexy those two. Spring has sprung. Lots of pukekos shagging in the sun, "mad March" hares chasing each other around. Longest shot of the day was the wife with this fine 335m hare with the 50gr Z-Max. 



I've got Piriformis Syndrome in my right hip again which is literally a pain the arse... so after sitting around in the sun for 4 hrs waiting for bunnies to re-appear, I needed a walk. We headed back with the late afternoon sun behind us, picking off a couple of bunnies here and there. #1 son spotted a bunny at 93m and set up the .22LR - ranged, dialled and... dead. That's his personal best so far with subs, he's a calm dead eye that one. The ammo is great when it bloody works! 



Perfect L3 afternoon. When we got home in the last of the light, #2 son was exactly where we'd left him, sitting in his "racing" chair, helmet and racing suit on, flat out around Spa on the PS4 F1 2021. He's a nutter. He hadn't fed the dogs, or made dinner.

----------


## chopsuey

Longest shot of the day and only shot of the day 15yards..Light was so low i missed the 1st shot and guessed the 2.3mil of holdover needed for 15yards for the second shot. Headshot just under  the eye, resulted in a backflip and lights out.
Had my 6yo Daughter spotting for me.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Noswal

After purchasing a Voere 222 some time back and that rifle not working out, I purchased a lovely little CZ 527 in 222
Getting a load development done for this took a bit of time due to work and other rifles taking priority.
 Finally I got out with her with something other than paper in the crosshairs. The Hares dont much like the 50gr v-max lol
Im having trouble finding another packet so Ive just purchased some 52gr rounds from TARGEX to see how they go.
The V-max have shot groups as tight as 0.33moa but mostly theyre 0.5-0.7moa Obviously Id like to see a genuine sub 0.5moa load so I can stretch the rifle out to 400+yds
These were taken at 120yds and 165yds

----------


## Sideshow

Got invited out last night. No deer but these two wont be bothering anything again. 
Got another one but didnt want to disturb the area with flash photography.

----------


## chopsuey

2 of the 6 tonight. Longest shot today 138yards 17hmr.. Broccoli protection..

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> Attachment 177479
> Got invited out last night. No deer but these two wont be bothering anything again. 
> Got another one but didn’t want to disturb the area with flash photography.


That fox on the left got it through the top of the head and came out the other end, a little bit higher than and It might have split the tail :Grin:

----------


## charliehorse

Threw a load together today using some 64g federal projectiles that were sitting on the shelf and they shot paper good. While I was wrapping up for the day a couple of those squawky bastards turned up out behind my 100m target so estimated the range at 260m and slotted the first and then a couple of shots to smash the 2nd one. Gave the 2nd one a bit too many meters. 

257m and 267m

My home made shooting bench made out of old shit lying around

----------


## Ronin007

Out for a walk with the .22LR last night, these were the ones I managed to recover. 


Still getting used to the thermal scope, it's quite a challenge to get the range right through it.  So there were a few lucky escapees.  But I'm getting there

----------


## Trout

Practice makes perfect,enjoy.

----------


## MB

Trip to the farm. Not many rabbits about, but turkeys out of control!

----------


## Trout

Hmmm nice big forest in the back ground.Ne game.?

----------


## MB

> Hmmm nice big forest in the back ground.Ne game.?


I've seen feral sheep in there, and rumour has it that there are a few pigs around. Unfortunately, I don't have access to the forest itself, but the farmland runs right up to it.

----------


## Ronin007

Went out a bit earlier today and did some work getting sighted in and used to shooting through the Guide TS450.  Got to a point where I was pretty happy so went for a walk to test it out.  



One of the ones from last night had a load of babies on board, and two of tonight's were nursing mothers, so I'm counting another couple dozen that won't go on to eat sheep food  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Trout

Is the guide a full time scope?

----------


## Ronin007

> Is the guide a full time scope?


Yeah it is.  It's mounted with wingnuts, so it's pretty quick to pop it off & on if you want to use it for glassing, but I leave it attached as I have an Axion handheld

----------


## Flyblown

Man this dog is a softcock. Show him a cold wet deck, he'll turn right around and go back inside. 

Come have your photo taken with dead birds, I said. 
No. 
Yes. 
Why? 
Just bloody do it, dog. 
[Barely audible insult]
Good dog. 

Great to find a box of ammo that works. These birds were shot at 90m-98m, using a couple of decoy birds stood up with wire and an occasional squawk from the Bluetooth speaker. The ammo was a random box of the CCI subs that have been misbehaving so badly. This 50 box only had two go supersonic, the rest were fine. There's another dozen or more birds out there, hung up in the pines or plucked, scoffed by the hawks, or destroyed by this stupid mutt's sister, who isn't at all scared of the cold rain. She will not, however, have her photo taken thank you very much.

----------


## alanpyc

Got this little one near the house with a .22 airgun. Bird screaming gave it away. You can really hear the desperate chilling screams of the birds when possums are near  :XD:

----------


## sheep

This magpie had been terrorizing our free range chicken and taken some of their chicks. Finally put it down today, at 70yards. Another one to go.

----------


## Sideshow

> Attachment 178121
> 
> Got this little one near the house with a .22 airgun. Bird screaming gave it away. You can really hear the desperate chilling screams of the birds when possums are near


Looks like hes been beamed in like Mr Bean! :XD:

----------


## sheep

No NV, just a normal bicycle LED touch

----------


## Dundee

Bo gets another retrieve following a shot with the .22 Stirling.

----------


## mudgripz

Enjoyable bunny shoot last night out on farm by Birdlings Flat - on way to Akaroa.  

Lovely calm evening - real pleasure to be out actually.   We were spotlighting from the truck with maxtochs - team of 4 including   @gadgetman with his 22WMR.  A very pleasant 4 hour wander across 2000 acres during which we popped 55 hares and rabbits.  A fine evening and boys came home with smiles.    :Have A Nice Day:    Reminds us why we hunt..

----------


## Flyblown

Dinner:

----------


## Mooseman

> Dinner:
> 
> Attachment 178428


Might pay to cook it first :Grin:

----------


## imaca

> Might pay to cook it first


Fur on or off?

----------


## imaca

Interesting little article in Stuff today about rabbit numbers in the Hawkes Bay

https://www.stuff.co.nz/environment/...untry#comments

Can't help but feel a lot of it is due to hysteria about shooting and using firearms in general as well as a large proportion of the population who think rabbits are too cute to kill.

----------


## Localman

Went for a walk after lunch as i had seen couple of rabbits running around a building on the property, this little one jumped out to say hello, gone. Out in the paddock was this plover got him at about 45m which i thought is not bad for a air rifle.

----------


## Dundee

Seen this hare on my way home from work.
Rushed home to get Bo and the Stirling .22

As we got back to the hare it gapped it up the hill towards the pines.
Shot it on the run,with Bo doing the leg work for another retrieve.

----------


## Trout

You got a good dog there Dundee.

----------


## NRT

> You got a good dog there Dundee.


Don't think the Hares think so

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

And obviously a good rifle as well.

----------


## Mintie

A small (11,000 sqm) lifestyle block and an hour of my evening. The rabbit numbers are definitely creeping up in the area!! Pook is permitted too.

----------


## Flyblown

It’s amazing what good quality ammo will do for you. And equally amazing how dumb magpies can be. It’s a strange one because they are intelligent birds, especially if you educate them by shooting at them and missing, but their curiosity will often override their common sense, especially at this time of the year.

There’s a relic post in the horse paddock next to the water trough that is a favourite perch for magpies. If you look out over the paddock on a busy magpie day you can pretty much guarantee there will be a bird sitting on it; if there isn’t you only have to wait a few minutes and one will turn up. They seem to use it for some kind of one-upmanship game, a bird will sit on it and try and defend his perch from his mates. It’s also a good spot for them to perch and look for grubs as the grass is always short and pugged up from the stock. The post is 105m from my normal shooting position, sitting in the hedge resting the rifle on the fence wire with my right elbow on a log positioned just so.

There are dozens of the bastards this spring and if we let them breed up then we will have a plague. There seems to be more of everything this year, we are overrun with pheasants, hares, there’s quite a few rabbits and much higher tui and other natives than usual.

Anyway long story short I sat in my spot in the hedge yesterday evening and smoked 11 magpies one after the other, all off the top of that same 105m post. As the pile of dead birds grew, the more curious the fly-bys became, one or two landing every 5 minutes or so. Suddenly they stopped coming when a harrier turned up, he’s going to have a feast I thought but I didn’t really want 1 million feathers everywhere so me and the dog went and picked them up.

----------


## viper

Stunning and still evening in Central,  barely moved for 30 odd shot. 17hmr is a total weapon in those still conditions.

----------


## Dundee

On the prowl again in the nana wagon with Bo.

Seen a few tonight but a chopper flew over and sent them scarpering.
This one was spotted on my way home from work.

Took the dog a while to sight it after the shot,but he was onto it after getting thru the blackberry and another nice retrieive.

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Joe_90

> Attachment 178892
> 
> Stunning and still evening in Central,  barely moved for 30 odd shot. 17hmr is a total weapon in those still conditions.


30 shots for that pile of rabbits @viper?  :Wink:

----------


## viper

@Joe_90

----------


## tiroahunta

Four hours worth of spotlighting.4 possum..total value of fur n carcasses $29(approx). Id be going hungry if I was doing it for a living..$7.25/hour








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Another cruise with Bo.

Spotted one there.

Job done

And another

----------


## Trout

Good dog. :Wink:

----------


## #the creeper

Managed to get a walk in on Sunday arvo, have not pulled a trigger in 8 weeks due a buggered back and then covid levels.
After some less than average first couple of shots, I came away with 6 of these fellas....

----------


## mudgripz

More than once we've shot over 1000 in an evening. Other times it might be 50-70, and then on other sites its just 5-6.  All of these outings - regardless of numbers - can be thoroughly enjoyable. 

And wandering along with the pooch popping a few - good fun!

----------


## kayneb

Finally caught up with a couple of the wee culprits ploughing up the lambing paddocks.
Should be good eating, young and fat just like I like them.

----------


## #the creeper

> More than once we've shot over 1000 in an evening. Other times it might be 50-70, and then on other sites its just 5-6.  All of these outings - regardless of numbers - can be thoroughly enjoyable. 
> 
> And wandering along with the pooch popping a few - good fun!


Jeezzz....1000 you say, can't even begin to imagine shooting 1000?
And yes, always a great time!

----------


## mudgripz

Mmmm - many Otago and Canterbury guys will be familiar with big numbers.  One site alone in north Cantab yielded untold thousands for us.. and we had three. 

On thousand bunny nights we started shooting at about 6-6.30 in the evening wandering terrain, swapped to headlamps and rifle mounted lights after dark, into the trucks later in evening to cover big acres with torches, then back to shearer quarters by 1.30.  Boys popped 1030 in one evening and two weeks later 1004 - that was more than the top Alexandra bunny shoot weekend totals for the year - and in just 6-7 hours..  :Have A Nice Day: 

Rimfire heaven...  and a beautiful site to walk too which made all the more special.  We had an informal competition to see who could pop the fastest hundred - mine was 105 in 95 minutes, but  @gadgetman had the record with 100 bunnies in about 43 minutes.  Lucky bugger.. We still have that site after 15 years though now it shoots just 40 or so couple of times a year. When its time to go shoot that one all the old team want to go - its like a pilgrimage site for us   :Have A Nice Day:  

One point - there was not an expensive, 'name' brand 22 to be seen.  None.  All the boys using polished, usually chopped, very accurate wee workers - CZ/Brno, JW15s, EM332s, Marlin 925/980/795s etc. Cheaper but absolutely deadly.  And epic fun..

----------


## Dundee

Sent Bo on a flying retrieve after the .22 pill was sent on its way.

----------


## gadgetman

> Mmmm - many Otago and Canterbury guys will be familiar with big numbers.  One site alone in north Cantab yielded untold thousands for us.. and we had three. 
> 
> On thousand bunny nights we started shooting at about 6-6.30 in the evening wandering terrain, swapped to headlamps and rifle mounted lights after dark, into the trucks later in evening to cover big acres with torches, then back to shearer quarters by 1.30.  Boys popped 1030 in one evening and two weeks later 1004 - that was more than the top Alexandra bunny shoot weekend totals for the year - and in just 6-7 hours.. 
> 
> Rimfire heaven...  and a beautiful site to walk too which made all the more special.  We had an informal competition to see who could pop the fastest hundred - mine was 105 in 95 minutes, but  @gadgetman had the record with 100 bunnies in about 43 minutes.  Lucky bugger.. We still have that site after 15 years though now it shoots just 40 or so couple of times a year. When its time to go shoot that one all the old team want to go - its like a pilgrimage site for us   
> 
> One point - there was not an expensive, 'name' brand 22 to be seen.  None.  All the boys using polished, usually chopped, very accurate wee workers - CZ/Brno, JW15s, EM332s, Marlin 925/980/795s etc. Cheaper but absolutely deadly.  And epic fun..


Funny you should mention that. Was just looking at some photos and had one of the line up of the bunny busters. Top was  @Bob Da Browning's Marlin, My Marlin before it's chop, another members CZ and lastly your JW15 shorty.

113/11/2010

----------


## mudgripz

Graham seemed to like the heavy barrel things like his biathlon Marlin top above, though they never lasted long..  

There were odd stock 10/22s in the team at first too but they also disappeared.  Simply not accurate enough for longer distance shooting. Average distance was 70m, rifles were shot in for 75m, and all expected to pop bunnies accurately at 100m - which they did. The wee 15" barrel at bottom of pic above is typical of the little hunters used.  Small, light, deadly out to 100+. That little one shot gazillions.. Here a pic from 1000 bunny site - some strange sod up in the hills...



My truck at the time - excellent isuzu with 2" body lift, 2" susp lift, motor tune etc, and a stand up shooting cut out in the back with frame for very quick 360 degree night shooting. Worked very well..

----------


## Tahr

3 of us. 4 evenings. 160 of these and a couple of deer.

----------


## Flyblown

How's Tilly going Bruce?

----------


## Tahr

> How's Tilly going Bruce?


She loves it. 12 now so gets a bit stiff and sore. Just potters along with me and does the odd flush or indicates, and finds the dead deer etc. Lovely company.

You would have smiled at this with the .223 - 311 yards. Shooting the wallabies gets your eye in.

----------


## Marty Henry

> 3 of us. 4 evenings. 160 of these and a couple of deer.
> 
> Attachment 179527
> 
> Attachment 179528


Blimey I've got to get down south again while there are some hoppers left.
Good shooting, and im not talking about the deer. (-:

----------


## Russian 22.

> Graham seemed to like the heavy barrel things like his biathlon Marlin top above, though they never lasted long..  
> 
> There were odd stock 10/22s in the team at first too but they also disappeared.  Simply not accurate enough for longer distance shooting. Average distance was 70m, rifles were shot in for 75m, and all expected to pop bunnies accurately at 100m - which they did. The wee 15" barrel at bottom of pic above is typical of the little hunters used.  Small, light, deadly out to 100+. That little one shot gazillions.. Here a pic from 1000 bunny site - some strange sod up in the hills...
> 
> Attachment 179444
> 
> My truck at the time - excellent isuzu with 2" body lift, 2" susp lift, motor tune etc, and a stand up shooting cut out in the back with frame for very quick 360 degree night shooting. Worked very well..


did you get a cert for the cut out or was that a farm only truck?

----------


## mudgripz

Certified.  Cut out gave ideal space for two persons to stand and shoot - was slotted in between the roof cross struts so structurally ok. 

Mate's ute had a shooting frame on tray, but I liked mine better because on a v cold Canterbury winter's night at least bottom half of you remained in truck warmth - while yr top half froze..

----------


## Tahr

> Blimey I've got to get down south again while there are some hoppers left.
> Good shooting, and im not talking about the deer. (-:


 @Marty Henry My 2 mates swear off the deer when down there. But I still reckon one deer is worth 10 wallaby.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Trout

Sooner take deer meat all the way up north than roo meat.

----------


## Tahr

> Sooner take deer meat all the way up north than roo meat.


Terrible things, wallaby. I even avoid touching them if I can. Too much like over grown rats for my liking.

----------


## Marty Henry

Have you ever seen the stomach contents? "It's alive". @Tahr doesn't really need to take south island venison north he gets quite enough up here.☺

----------


## Finnwolf

> Terrible things, wallaby. I even avoid touching them if I can. Too much like over grown rats for my liking.


The rear wheels roasted in an oven bag and served with some nice gravy are pretty deliciamo!

----------


## gadgetman

> The rear wheels roasted in an oven bag and served with some nice gravy are pretty deliciamo!


I like to wrap them in bacon before going into the oven bag and cook long and slow.

----------


## MB

I have shot and eaten a total of one wallaby from the CNI. Clean looking animal. No smell. More like a rabbit than a rat. I don't tend to delve around in the guts of any animal I shoot. Back legs went in the crock pot and all good.

----------


## gadgetman

> 3 of us. 4 evenings. 160 of these and a couple of deer.
> 
> Attachment 179527
> 
> Attachment 179528


So overdue to bag a few wobblies. I remember one poking it's head up when I was perched on rock (I picked a nice soft one) eating lunch. Pull range finder from pocket, bang on 200m, and thought to myself, "That's unfortunate, that's what the 223 is zeroed at." Elbows on knees, such a relaxed position for me, and pinged straight through the brain. Got a photo of it somewhere.

----------


## gadgetman

> I have shot and eaten a total of one wallaby from the CNI. Clean looking animal. No smell. More like a rabbit than a rat. I don't tend to delve around in the guts of any animal I shoot. Back legs went in the crock pot and all good.


By the time you cook anything there will be nothing left that will ail you.

----------


## Dundee

Saw some lights heading up the driveway tonight.Bo nutted off! 
Lights disapeared behind a tree fern.
Made my way down to other end of the house when the lights shone again under my headlamp.
.22 between the eyes from the deck.

----------


## tiroahunta

Trying out new cage on quad. Five possums (one rolled off) n one hare for the night. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Seen one at the same location last week.

Slow learners.

----------


## Jusepy

So last night went out and shot a rabbit with my 10/22. Cut the rabbit up and fed it too the dog.
Now the dog is a shitzu maltese cross. 
Ate a little bit but then wouldnt eat any more. 
Ive done some googling and research but would like advice from here...

Do I keep trying or just accept my dog aint no farm dog !

----------


## Dundee

> So last night went out and shot a rabbit with my 10/22. Cut the rabbit up and fed it too the dog.
> Now the dog is a shitzu maltese cross. 
> Ate a little bit but then wouldnt eat any more. 
> Ive done some googling and research but would like advice from here...
> 
> Do I keep trying or just accept my dog aint no farm dog !


Over fed?

----------


## Dundee

Bo is off on another retrieve.

----------


## Jusepy

Not over fed or obese dog.

----------


## veitnamcam

> So last night went out and shot a rabbit with my 10/22. Cut the rabbit up and fed it too the dog.
> Now the dog is a shitzu maltese cross. 
> Ate a little bit but then wouldnt eat any more. 
> Ive done some googling and research but would like advice from here...
> 
> Do I keep trying or just accept my dog aint no farm dog !


Its just new......
Alot of dogs dont like fresh killed meat but will mow it down once its been freezerburnt a bit.

----------


## Dundee

I was pushing the .22 Stirling a bit tonight,even Bo didn't know where the bullet hit.The hare was in the shade but I still didn't have to walk all the way over there to get it!

----------


## quentin

Wife was not impressed with the cat. I thought she was doing a magnificent job. 100% guaranteed it was dead.

This is exactly how it was left at the back door this afternoon.

----------


## Jhon

Have an approx 90 yr old Phoenix Palm in my back yard. Gets heavily populated with randy pigeons. Hate the bloody things, shit all over the decks and the roof peak where they like to sit in the sun. Guano rusts iron and incredible how it grows green and black stuff on the deck thru the winter. So every now and then I have a go with my trusty cheap Hatsan bought for the purpose. With 154gr  Gamo G-Buffalos doing around 900fps it knocks them down out to about 25m. Here's one that dropped at my feet this morning.  No.5 over the last 3 days. The neighbour's cat loves me. The neighbour not so much. I try to limit it to one a day but sometimes it gets there first. And sometimes the target manages to flutter-glide to crash land on a neighbour's roof thence to the ground. Tough being a cat having to run the long way around.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Wife was not impressed with the cat. I thought she was doing a magnificent job. 100% guaranteed it was dead.
> 
> This is exactly how it was left at the back door this afternoon. 
> Attachment 179913


It's when they bring them in at night and proceed to eat them under the bed, first the squealing wakes you up, then the steady crunch crunch crunch keeps you awake. Then the cat comes and sits on your chest burps and goes to sleep.

----------


## time out

> Bo is off on another retrieve.
> Attachment 179741Attachment 179742Attachment 179743Attachment 179744


Through or over the fences @Dundee? - he looks very athletic

----------


## Dundee

> Through or over the fences @Dundee? - he looks very athletic



Straight through.

----------


## Mintie

870 gettin it done right.

----------


## Dundee

Stirling 14p Strikes again.

----------


## Mr300WSM

Took the boy out to try and get some barn pigeons. Dads a bit hopeless and only got 1 of the 3 but he’s still happy to get something  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tiroahunta

Last night on some just cut silage paddocks destined for Maize crop. 13 hares and 6 possums. Retrieved 12 and 5. Only one possum and 3 hares good enough for commercial pet food. Rest will be human consumption and dog tucker for my self. 

Ran out of light so need to get a recharging system or another spot light. Didnt get to check all the area I needed to. 

Thermal hand held and NV scope be ideal$$ wont stretch to a thermal yet



Will try to get get again be ground gets turned over for Maize


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rush

One of two I bagged today.

----------


## Happy Jack

No picture but there is currently another dead rabbit in the middle of my bosses lawn (he lives next door). I shoot them in the reserve behind us and sometimes they jump and fall back dead sometimes on his lawn, this has happened twice now. One day I might own up to it. Shot with my JW15 and CCI subs from my back door step.

----------


## vulcannz

Super frustrating, this is a 15m x  30m'ish patch of grass next to Macdonalds Mana (Porirua). On the right is State High 1, on the left railway tracks.

Photo taken late arvo, you can walk up to the fenceline, lean over and the bunnies can't even be arsed looking at you. There were 2 more on the left out of shot. At night time the place is lit up by the McD and Motorway lights.

Some of them are quite fat.

----------


## Allizdog

Yep. The problems with game living too close to civilization. I can understand the frustration. You wouldn't want the armed defenders squad showing up. ( or whatever they're called now)

----------


## Rushy

> Yep. The problems with game living too close to civilization. I can understand the frustration. You wouldn't want the armed defenders squad showing up. ( or whatever they're called now)


Allizdog the name is armed offenders squad.  The mistake that you and many others make is because when it is said, it very much sounds phonetically like your version of the name.

----------


## Allizdog

Quite right @Rushy. My mistake.

----------


## tiroahunta

Two juvies.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vulcannz

Same place again last night. Sorry for the grainyness, this is from my phone - no zoom.

----------


## Danger Mouse

> Attachment 180390
> 
> One of two I bagged today.


What barrel is that?

----------


## Ronin007

> Attachment 180390
> 
> One of two I bagged today.


Nice looking setup mate.  Care to share all the details of it?

----------


## Rush

> What barrel is that?





> Nice looking setup mate.  Care to share all the details of it?


Ruger 10/22 with:
Kidd stainless steel fluted bull barrel
Kidd 2 stage trigger
MDT LSS chassis
DPT suppressor
Harris bipod clone
Vortex Crossfire II 6-26x50 (have now changed this to a Zerotech Vengeance 4-20x50)

----------


## Ronin007

Spring must really be on the air, I've been shooting a lot of juveniles lately.  Best part is they just sit and wait to be shot.  Hard part is that through a thermal, a juvenile at 25m looks like an adult at 70m  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Flyblown

> Spring must really be on the air, I've been shooting a lot of juveniles lately.  Best part is they just sit and wait to be shot.  Hard part is that through a thermal, a juvenile at 25m looks like an adult at 70m.


That was the problem I had with the PARD 008 model without rangefinder, and the .22LR shooting subs. I was really struggling to tell how far away the bunny was and got caught out by the baby bunny effect several times. 

I decided the only way I could be effective on the land I shoot bunnies was with a much faster, flatter shooting cartridge… Which inevitably means bigger bang which isn’t going to fly at night around here. Guaranteed complaints.

----------


## GWH

I had the 17 Hornet out late yesterday arvo for the first time in a while,  most rabbits shot around 200 yards, damn i love this rifle/cartridge.

Epic fun.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroahunta

Another pest reduction effort.



5 hares 4 possum. 
Will have to mix it up a bit. Staff member is seeing animals during the day n Im not seeing them at night. Will find out and get up there when hes seeing them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Steelisreal

Went for a wander this morning and found a few bunnies out in the sunshine. Took my 223 and some reduced loads - because it's fun and gives me more range than sub 22s. First two snack sized rabbits copped a 50g Sierra semi-point ambling along at 1940 FPS at the muzzle. Third full size bunny wore a 50 grain Speer TNT to the noggin at 112 metres.  This load starts out at 2590 FPS  to replicate the flatter shooting characteristics of a 17 HMR without buying another rifle. Makes more of a bang than the Trailboss load used earlier (which is more of a flat crack) but really gives better range and wind fighting ability.

----------


## GWH

> Went for a wander this morning and found a few bunnies out in the sunshine. Took my 223 and some reduced loads - because it's fun and gives me more range than sub 22s. First two snack sized rabbits copped a 50g Sierra semi-point ambling along at 1940 FPS at the muzzle. Third full size bunny wore a 50 grain Speer TNT to the noggin at 112 metres.  This load starts out at 2590 FPS  to replicate the flatter shooting characteristics of a 17 HMR without buying another rifle. Makes more of a bang than the Trailboss load used earlier (which is more of a flat crack) but really gives better range and wind fighting ability.
> Attachment 180838


Neat little rifle,  and i agree it is fun playing with reduced 223 loads. I did some 55s for mine,  they shot crazy well too.

----------


## Rush

Four bunnies today in windy conditions. Two at 100m and two at about 30m. The 30m ones were a bit silly - both came running out from behind a hill and came to a screeching halt when they saw me, where they stayed nice and still! 
Here's three of them.

The two 30m dummies:


100m shot:

----------


## Allizdog

Good stuff. Looks like a nice light rifle.

----------


## Rush

Looks can be deceiving haha

----------


## charliehorse

Took the family out last night and we had a BBQ on the hill after dispatching a few hares. 17Hornet let me down on the first one as it took 2 shots and only hit it     in the shoulder but to be fair I haven't checked it after it fell out of the gun cabinet and on to the floor(carpet). So back in the box and out with the 250. The 75g eldm were taking heads off left right and centre. Beer Stix and back steaks will be on the menu soon enough

----------


## #the creeper

Back out for another walk looking for a some victims. The Fox 222 taking 5 for the evening...here's a few of them.

----------


## #the creeper

@charliehorse nice shooting there mate, what sort of distances?

----------


## charliehorse

150-220m @#the creeper, was hoping to stretch the legs abit more but nothing really presented for longer range. Really wana beat my PB. Was funny because I cleaned the barrel before we left and the first shot I took it flew well high and the wife gave it to me. Meant to fire off a fouler before we left home doh But after that first shot everything went where it was supposed to. Your 222 is a sweet looking rig, what projectile you using?

----------


## Ronin007

Went for a quick walk last night around a lifestyle block I've just got access to.  Neighboring properties are close enough to make me a little nervous, and consequently very cautious, so I decided to try the CCI Quiet Segmented through the 10/22.  They certainly lived up to their name, I was impressed with the low volume, and the knowledge that the chances for overshooting were greatly reduced.

It took a few shots to get used to the extra holdover compared to the CCI subs I zeroed with, and of course it turns the 10/22 into a straight-pull, but overall I'd definitely run them again in similar circumstances.

Took out 5 in a 10-minute walkaround before the wind became too much of a concern and I pulled the pin.  3 of them were pregnant does though, so I'm counting them as 30 rabbits  :Thumbsup:

----------


## #the creeper

> 150-220m @#the creeper, was hoping to stretch the legs abit more but nothing really presented for longer range. Really wana beat my PB. Was funny because I cleaned the barrel before we left and the first shot I took it flew well high and the wife gave it to me. Meant to fire off a fouler before we left home doh But after that first shot everything went where it was supposed to. Your 222 is a sweet looking rig, what projectile you using?


Currently run 50gr Vmax @charliehorse

----------


## Sideshow

Another this morning, not the fallow pricket I was after but hey ho  :Thumbsup:

----------


## GWH

Had my lad out for a quick wander late yesterday arvo.  We nailed a few with the 17 Hornet. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## 89scandi

Sparrows for me lately. Little buggers have been sitting and shitting on my balustrades. Also seem to be displacing the population of Waxeyes and fantails. 

Good target practice at 25-30m with an air gun.

----------


## Allgood

Bought a T1x last week in 17HMR. Took it to the farm with my hunting buddy (same bubble) and sighted it in. Went for a wander and let him 'blood' it, firstly on a non native pidgeon, then on a pair of magpies, followed by a couple of rabbits...........then I used it to deal to a wild cat.....He finished off the wander by taking this............



Fast forward to today and he just ordered himself a T1x in 17HMR..........going to pick it up shortly  :36 1 11:

----------


## sheep

Another 2 pests removed.

17hmr ammo hard to come by, every round count.

90 yd easy target, no wind.

----------


## tiroahunta

> Another 2 pests removed.
> 
> 17hmr ammo hard to come by, every round count.
> 
> 90 yd easy target, no wind.
> 
> Attachment 181636


What do you think of the RPR? Contemplating one of those myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sheep

> What do you think of the RPR? Contemplating one of those myself. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


RPR 17hmr is the most accurate rifle in my collection. Take down pests with absolute confident, no 2nd thought.

Quality build, adjustable LOP & cheek rest height, piccadilly & m-locks and heavy duty. Trigger pull suit me well. Relatively undervalue in my opinion. Definitely a good buy if you don't mind the weight, and accuracy is what you after.

----------


## 40mm

I caught this strange looking possum the other day.... poor bastard.

----------


## Swanny

A bit more work with red and green light. 2 hares and 2 rabbits. I've come to the conclusion that the green light work's best. Red light they don't really like and move off fairly quick. The green light just confuses them and they are not sure what to do. I shown the green light around the neighbors heafers and they didn't worry, when I put the red one on them they ccame running up to the fence.

----------


## Swanny

> What's the rifle setup @Swanny???
> 
> Cheers
> Phil


Hi Phil, it's a Rossi 20g single shot. Suppressor not quite as quiet as I hoped. Have to do some work on the load. Holosun red dot sight which you need as you can't look along the barrel with suppressor on. I like the sight and one of the hares was running at 90 degrees. First running one so pleased how easy it works. Light on a picatinny rail underneath.   Cheers Swanny.

----------


## tiroahunta

Two for one shot. Stoked. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mudgripz

Fine little shoot last night.  A weekend Tekapo trip postponed because of weather so 3 of us headed out to farm on way to Akaroa.  It was a night shoot wandering big acreage in the truck with Maxtochs, 223, 22 magnum and shottie.  Windy, gusty conditions made it very challenging at distance but we did get pretty much everything we went for.  33 bunnies in about 3 and a half hours - almost all hares.

New-to-me Howa 223 shot its first animal, then old 1930s 12g side by side beat the shite out of me as usual ...  Good outing - boys did well.

----------


## Pest

Took the 22 for a walk yesterday. These things weren't very gun shy, missed a couple and they just looked around like nothing happened! A lot different to the ones that know me at my in-laws place.

----------


## Flyblown

Right now the stock rotation is perfect for a late spring evening hare hunt - the heifers are in the roadside paddocks and the back blocks are a week into their regrowth having been grazed flat. Guess where the hares are.

So a good man-bod workout up the hill with the .22LR and S&B subs for a spot of hare stalking. Couple of these were solid 100m+ shots off old pine stumps, two were offhand (one standing at 40ish, one kneeling at 70ish) and one a fairly run of the mill 60m headshot prone on the edge of the long grass.

What’s really got me stoked is the new anti-hay-fever recipe, which is dealing to the infernal allergy really well. This is massive for me. Home having a brown ale with no symptoms whatsoever. Result!

----------


## GWH

> Right now the stock rotation is perfect for a late spring evening hare hunt - the heifers are in the roadside paddocks and the back blocks are a week into their regrowth having been grazed flat. Guess where the hares are.
> 
> So a good man-bod workout up the hill with the .22LR and S&B subs for a spot of hare stalking. Couple of these were solid 100m+ shots off old pine stumps, two were offhand (one standing at 40ish, one kneeling at 70ish) and one a fairly run of the mill 60m headshot prone on the edge of the long grass.
> 
> What’s really got me stoked is the new anti-hay-fever recipe, which is dealing to the infernal allergy really well. This is massive for me. Home having a brown ale with no symptoms whatsoever. Result!


Nice work!  Always fun.  Whats the hayfever recipe mate?

----------


## Marty Henry

You and your cat will be very well fed. Hare is premium meat, as good as venison in my opinion

----------


## Flyblown

> Nice work!  Always fun.  Whats the hayfever recipe mate?


The quack changed me from Loratadine to Cetirizine, and added Ranitidine, which is an antacid treatment that apparently helps with allergic reaction. Has certainly made a difference for me. And my brown ale burps taste better. Who knew?

----------


## Flyblown

> You and your cat will be very well fed. Hare is premium meat, as good as venison in my opinion


The only cats we have here on this property mate are the dead ones in the offal pit.

We have some well-prepared vacuum packed hare meat ageing in the fridge, I will report back on the venison comparison after consumption.

----------


## JessicaChen

Might try out that hayfever recipe. Ive been plagued by chronic allergies ever since early 2020, and only subsided a little during mid winter. Trying all manner of antihistamines which usually don't work that great.

----------


## chopsuey

Sent out some Pellets tonight between 57yards and 135 yards.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

Hell _yeah_...



I hollered at the hill when I finally nailed this bastard this evening. He gave me the run around all last summer - I had one shot at him with the Creedmoor from a silly distance and screwed it up by having the wrong bloody projectile selected in Strelok. That didn't go down very well. Took me a couple of days to work out why I missed as well, jeez I was cross. Stupid bugger. You don't get many chances to shoot at this wily bird - ever since the flock started getting pressure (after ripping open haylage bales and wrecking valuable winter feed) they have become incredibly wary of any human activity within a good kilometre radius of their hangout.

 Earlier this spring I took a mate up the back there to try and get this damn bird. I said...

I'm going to go up this way, you go up that way. Don't whatever you do walk up the central race through the farm.
_Why?_
 You have to go along the creek in cover, then up the hill inside that wee bush block. 
_What?_ 
Yeah mate, else he'll see you. 
_No he fucking won't, I'll be miles away!_ 
Yeah mate, he will. Eyes like a Reaper drone, that one. Old buggerlugs used to come up here in a ghillie suit to get onto these birds. 
_Nah come on Dave, you're just being a useless cunt. Watch, I'll get him._ 

So off he goes up the middle race, the easy way, and Mr. Bird sees him from a good 900m+ away and runs straight back into cover. Ignominious defeat. Again. The "I told you so" isn't very nice so I stopped asking him to come help. 

This evening I went the very long way round. All the way round the bottom of hill on the boundary, then very steeply up to the airstrip at the back. Crawled my way across the second half of the airstrip so not to be skylined, and got to my spot behind the old fert shed blowing like a bastard, sweaty as. Then promptly got smashed by a thunderstorm which soaked me right through and made me cold as, plus I forgot the bug spray so I got farkin' mutilated by the sandflies. Luckily I'm full of antihistamine for the hayfever... 

A+ for effort and discomfort. But as soon as I was setup I though ah ha, you wily old bastard bird, you won't be looking for trouble up here. 

Right on cue, out comes Mr. Bird with three hens, but from the other side of the bush block where he lives, which I've never seen him do before and explains why I haven't been seeing him and his hareem for a while. That immediately added another 200m+ to the shot. This totally threw me. So I waited until he was settled, and ranged him - 430m. Crikey.

 .223 Rem, 50gr Z-Max, patchy breeze from 20h00ish. Mental arithmetic (i.e. guessing) and a cautious wind 2 MOA hold was decided upon. Dialled 7.5 MOA up on the Sightron and settled in for the shot. Bastard was now staring _straight at me_.... No way, surely not. For a good 10 minutes he didn't flinch, just stood stock still, staring directly at me. He must have seen my movement while I ranged him and dialled. Bloody hell! I was sure he was gonna gap it, but when he finally, cautiously pecked the ground it was a clear indication... get ready. 

Another couple of minutes of patient breathing and slight shifts of the reticle to the left as he moved and I thought it's now or never... exhale, hold, bang.... THWOP.... and dead right bloody there. Man was I pleased with myself. 

Long story for a supposed "dumb bird" hey! This was one of my most satisfying shots for a long time. 

Plus I got a whack a bunny a tad over 300m on the way to the bird, which just made my day. I love my SuperVarmint, had it 10 years now and it's been a damn fine varmint rifle.

----------


## GWH

@Flyblown they sure do have awesome eyesight alright.  

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

The weather has been bloody wet and shitty here for a few days,  the heavy rain dropped to a drizzle by mid arvo so that was good enough for me,  i needed to get out for a wander and get some trigger time.

Was planning on shooting last couple of hours of light then heading to another property round the corner and shooting after dark with the IR NV.

So i took the T1x 17hmr with the Pard NV008 IR scope.

It works ok in daylight mode as well.

Pinged a few rabbits including some preggy does so good to get them before numbers explode again.

One buck looked like he'd had a run in with a wild cat or something,  his ears were all ripped and bits missing.

By the time it got dark the weather deteriorated so off home i went.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## mudgripz

Enjoyable little shoot in north Canterbury last night with @Bob Da Browning, @gadgetman, AJ and self.  Delightful farm we've been shooting for near 15 years - a real pleasure to visit this one.  Soggy ground limited ability for truck to wander the big paddocks, but we still nailed 47 bunnies - maybe 50-50 rabbits and hares.  12 guage, 223s, 22WMR, and 2 for the truck...

A good outing - not the 1000+ in an evening this site once gave - but still great to get out and 47 kept us busy enough. Good fun - boys did well.  

A comment - that Fiocchi 55gr SP 223 factory ammo is really doing the job for us.  Shoots very well - like 0.5 and under groups at 100m in 3 of our 223s - Howa, Tikka and Savage. It's a good load. Well worth a try..

----------


## gadgetman

> Long story for a supposed "dumb bird" hey! This was one of my most satisfying shots for a long time.


It's a bugger when you stop and think you've been outsmarted by a 'dumb' creature. But there is nothing dumb about a strong survival instinct. Well done.

----------


## gadgetman

> Enjoyable little shoot in north Canterbury last night with @Bob Da Browning, @gadgetman, AJ and self.  Delightful farm we've been shooting for near 15 years - a real pleasure to visit this one.  Soggy ground limited ability for truck to wander the big paddocks, but we still nailed 47 bunnies - maybe 50-50 rabbits and hares.  12 guage, 223s, 22WMR, and 2 for the truck...
> 
> A good outing - not the 1000+ in an evening this site once gave - but still great to get out and 47 kept us busy enough. Good fun - boys did well.  
> 
> A comment - that Fiocchi 55gr SP 223 factory ammo is really doing the job for us.  Shoots very well - like 0.5 and under groups at 100m in 3 of our 223s - Howa, Tikka and Savage. It's a good load. Well worth a try..


Hey, I just realised you didn't give us our usual 'fireworks' display last night, @mudgripz. For the uninitiated this involves electric fences.

----------


## mudgripz

Bugger off... I was being careful big time.  Those fences kick like hell these days!!

----------


## Sasquatch

This evening's walk.

----------


## Mintie

> A comment - that Fiocchi 55gr SP 223 factory ammo is really doing the job for us.  Shoots very well - like 0.5 and under groups at 100m in 3 of our 223s - Howa, Tikka and Savage. It's a good load. Well worth a try..


Ill grab a box and give it a go, Thanks for the heads up

----------


## Flyblown

Bunnies tonight. We don’t have that many around here, they tend to live in small groups and not get too numerous. Feral cats (and me) keep them in check. Sometimes we get a minor population explosion - like now - after a warm winter and very warm spring.

On this new-to-me property I’ve been watching where they have their little warrens, and how best to get onto them with the .22LR. I can’t use fullbore here, subsonic .22LR only. It used to be regularly shot by an old fella I know who did a damn good job right up until the day he had a stroke earlier this year. So over the years, the rabbits have gotten quite cunning, and setup in small native timber stands in gullies, a bit above drainage. These ones have nailed the perfect balance between cover, fresh feed and dry burrows. 

Only two tiddlers in the photo, you’ll just have to believe me that there were several more that I couldn’t be bothered to go get. I haven’t quite worked out the fence lines and gates yet, and a couple of times I’ve gone to retrieve bunnies and found fence where I thought there should be a gate. I will never, ever attempt to climb over this guy’s electric fences again, because when it whacks your bollocks, you will wish you were never born. An almost mortal shock I got the other day, worst I’ve ever had, two of them as I almost got fatally tangled up due to a slippery green stay on the strainer post. Must have looked quite funny. I questioned what energiser the cockie uses, and he just laughed.

----------


## 7.62

@Flyblown thats a ripper of a story about the peacock. Ive never hunted them before but when I was doing a lot of small game hunting I did come up against some pretty cunning feral cats, which took some effort to finally knock off. A worthy adversary that I had a grudging respect for, despite the damage they can inflict on native birds

----------


## veitnamcam

A few bunny's tonight with a young fellas help.

----------


## GWH

Out knocking over a few rabbits tonight with the T1x 17hmr with the Pard IR NV008 and new external IR illuminator from Kiwi-hunter......i came accross this big feral, bloody heavy bugger too.



Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

That sure dose look like one very heavy moggy! Nice going.

----------


## bunji

A few Bunnies & Hares spotlighting the neighbors farm, l still enjoy a feed of rabbit so make sure to head shoot a few for the table -

----------


## GWH

Here's the vid of my North Island Big Cat experience ;-)  Make sure you have the volume up to hear the savage thing...

----------


## Dynastar27

> Here's the vid of my North Island Big Cat experience ;-)  Make sure you have the volume up to hear the savage thing...


haha i watched that vid on you tube yesterday

----------


## Horsenabout

Have been out to a mates farm the last two nights. 15 bunnies on the first and another 8 on the second.

Got permission to shoot over the neighbour's fence as well (from the neighbour) so bowled a couple down right next to his vege garden.

Hoping to get the invite to walk the neighbour's farm too as the numbers are dropping pretty quickly on the first one.

----------


## Horsenabout

> Have been out to a mates farm the last two nights. 15 bunnies on the first and another 8 on the second.
> 
> Got permission to shoot over the neighbour's fence as well (from the neighbour) so bowled a couple down right next to his vege garden.
> 
> Hoping to get the invite to walk the neighbour's farm too as the numbers are dropping pretty quickly on the first one.


Also top tip, check how many of the fence wires are hot before you stick your barrel through them!

----------


## Flyblown

The dog is still sat there, waiting to be issued the order to re-kill the magpies. He refuses to accept the futility of this situation.

----------


## Blisters

went to a mates place to site in my 3006 on Tues night but flew a few clays first, we set up the thrower and this guy pops his head up, I love my little 410!

----------


## mudgripz

Enjoyable recce trip to new McKenzie country station this weekend.  

Stayed in Tekapo and explored alot of new terrain.  We'll do alot better as we learn the station and shoot new blocks that have not been shot heavily and poisoned, but we still managed 180 varmints - 170 rabbits and 10 wallabies. A good start and great fun   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## quentin

Managed to find a source of powder, projectiles, and primers for the 17 hornet, so can use it again.

At just under 100M, it's kinda overkill on the rabbits, but very satisfying.

----------


## charliehorse

> Managed to find a source of powder, projectiles, and primers for the 17 hornet, so can use it again.
> 
> At just under 100M, it's kinda overkill on the rabbits, but very satisfying.
> 
> Attachment 184200


 @quentin  PM me if you want to share that source, I'm getting short on projectiles

----------


## Flyblown

Some quality longer range .22LR this evening. The only way I can get onto this little warren is from above and quite far away - they hang out around the edges of that little stand of natives between the recently mown paddock and the un-cut paddock to the right. Range was between 135-145m, using subsonic HPs.

Had a really tricky fickle breeze blowing left to right that caused the first three shots to drift right a tad more than I thought they would, clean misses but only bloody just. Also I shot slightly high, a function of the downhill angle. Each time I missed I had to sit and wait for the rabbits to come back out Good thing about the dust is you can see the bullet splash so once Id worked out my windage and drop it was a case of sorry mate, next time you come out youre time is up. 

Then a hare very unwisely ran into the fray, and he got nailed too at exactly 150m, which I think is my longest ever Lagomorph with the .22LR using subs. (Got a magpie on the ground at 152m two days ago, definitely my longest. Had to shoot it twice as well. Chuffed with that.) So getting the hang of this new ammo, which is very consistent and spot on. The CZ 455 is properly dialled in now. Bloody good fun, challenging and a good way to spent a mint evening.

As I walked the long way around to get to my quarry, I watched two harriers - an adult and a young un - swoop in and pick up a couple of the smaller rabbits and them down the gully to pluck fur and have a solid feed. Nice to see that.

----------


## bunji

Me & the Missus  mornings spotlighting dog tucker keepers from the neighbors farms ,we have been going out a couple of times a week as the neighbor injured himself & can not get up the hills anymore so asked us to take over their rabbit control.  

We have been on our farm for 14yrs now & about 6 yrs ago the rabbit numbers crashed & this year is the first year there has been good numbers again .

----------


## tiroahunta

Another Syntong adventure last night on a block up the road. The clip on certainly makes a difference. Once I spot them the light goes off, I Aquire them in the scope n goodnight nurse.  Theyll just sit there. Still need to try a red light though

Three possum(one recovered) four hares, a hedge pig, magpie n a cat 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vulcannz

> which I think is my longest ever Lagomorph with the .22LR using subs.


How long have you been waiting to use that word?   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Flyblown

> How long have you been waiting to use that word?


Daily occurrence! I speak in Latin most of the time.

Did you have to look it up?

----------


## GWH

I took the 17 Hornet out for an outing late Sat arvo.  Visited a new vineyard property that was suppose to have a few rabbits around.

We saw very few,  and managed to shoot most of them. Including head shots at 200+ yards and a lone hare in very poor condition.  

Such an epic fun little cartridge.

However,  in a little tiny paddock at the back of a neighboring lifestyle property we counted about 40 rabbits.

I'd better go knock on their door 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## erniec

> Daily occurrence! I speak in Latin most of the time.
> 
> Did you have to look it up?


I did.

----------


## vulcannz

yup me too.

----------


## Mintie

Bloody big Hare shot at lunch time today, saw the bugger a few days ago but he quickly moved to the customer's neighbors horse paddock so I couldn't do anything about it. Today the thermal scope spotted him hiding in a tuft of grass and I managed to creep in nice and close with the Leshiy. Bloody thing was bigger than the rifle! Would have butchered him but he had a bit of a skin issue going on so left him for the Hawks to have a feed.

----------


## Sasquatch

@Mintie if you don't mind me asking, where did get the Leshy from and how much?

Oh and what caliber is it?? :-)

----------


## Mintie

> @Mintie if you don't mind me asking, where did get the Leshy from and how much?
> 
> Oh and what caliber is it?? :-)


I have .177, .22 and .25 barrels for it, it's currently set to 14fpe in .22 cal which is perfect for the bird work it mainly does for me, in .25 it can get up to about 30fpe from memory.

It came from the NZ supplier but I believe it was the only one ever imported.

----------


## Sasquatch

> I have .177, .22 and .25 barrels for it, it's currently set to 14fpe in .22 cal which is perfect for the bird work it mainly does for me, in .25 it can get up to about 30fpe from memory.
> 
> It came from the NZ supplier but I believe it was the only one ever imported.


Nice one man, sharp wee rig. At a guess, 2ish grand?

----------


## Mintie

> Nice one man, sharp wee rig. At a guess, 2ish grand?


Fair bit more, then $6500 worth of thermal on top

----------


## Dundee

Gave the stirling a work out. 32 hectares of peas to control.



Took shotty out as well.

And a couple of rabbits

----------


## Dundee

A nicely placed shot with the stirling.

----------


## rossi.45

1st shot for today's walk, 165yrds.
Sako .222 with 6X Khales
50grn. VMax

----------


## quentin

Never ceases to amaze me - CZ527 17 hornet

----------


## Sideshow

> Gave the stirling a work out. 32 hectares of peas to control.
> Attachment 185400
> Attachment 185401
> Attachment 185402
> Took shotty out as well.
> Attachment 185403
> And a couple of rabbits
> Attachment 185404
> Attachment 185405


Hey @Dundee get some shell pigeon decoys and also use the ones you have shot camo up and get it so they land into the wind. Camo hide little movement only shoot what’s close. Then get back 10days latter that’s there memory span.
Will be good sport! They love peas them pigeons! Breast them out or freeze em whole for decoys next time around. If the landing in the middle of paddock a few standards with bags over the top will move em.

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...OlwPZXds6CRIMf

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...8MBJa_GuW1H66Y

Good luck best sport out. Oh leave your duck loads at home! Clay rounds are good 7s 6s

----------


## Dundee

Hey @Sideshow cheers for the tips,but I think I've scared them off.Been none out there the last two days.

----------


## Sideshow

> Hey @Sideshow cheers for the tips,but I think I've scared them off.Been none out there the last two days.


Be back in 8 @Dundee leave them till then let em build up dead ones don’t eat :XD:  figure out there flight lines and set an ambush. Should be good sport :Thumbsup:

----------


## JessicaChen

Had a lot of fun last night and shot about 14 bunnies, took home 10. The four I left were either too small or had signs of disease (diarrhea, lumps). My freezer is absolutely chock full of rabbit and goat right now, need to figure out what to do with it all over the summer. Really proud of myself for not gut shotting a single animal. 
Some of the rabbits looked like they had coccidiosis? (white lumps) in the liver so just chucked those particular livers. 

I also like how when gutting the female rabbits that have a lot of milky mammary glands under the skin, the livers end up get an early milk-soak. I wonder if anyone has ever tried to taste bunny milk.

----------


## kukuwai

Only just 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dama dama

Two toes fine, one toe is touch and go...

----------


## quentin

Ensuring the new lavender plants have a fighting chance.



Really liking the new IR940 illuminator. The rabbits are just going about their business completely unaware something bad is going to happen.

----------


## Dundee

Spotted this hare at 150 yards.

Top corner above baleage.

Sent the .22pill on the way with Bo in hot pursuit.

Straight through the head.

----------


## Flyblown

> Spotted this hare at 150 yards. Top corner above baleage. Sent the .22pill on the way with Bo in hot pursuit. Straight through the head.


Good dog. Always good to Bo on the go.

----------


## GWH

Ive changed scopes on 17 Hornet,  so went out to the Apple orchard to sight it in last night.  

It was pretty windy so i sighted it dead on at 43 yards which is its near zero for a secondary zero at 200 yards.

Then went out and looked for a few rabbits.  1st was a body shot at around 100 yards

Then a head shot at 150 

Then i spotted a pair of ears thru the binos a fair way off,  ranged at 275 yards.

A quick check of the ballistic app had me dialing on 1.5 moa.

I pulled my bino case in under the back of my rifle as i cranked the mag up to 20x.

As i settled the nice fine floating dot in the middle of the ret on the rabbits head that had just popped up a tad more,  i pushed the CZ 527's trigger forward to set it...

A super light touch on the trigger as the ret was centred right in the middle of its head and 20gr of Vmax nastiness was on its way.

That unmistakable 'whop' 'crunching' sound of a solid head shot came back as i watched rabbit drop in its tracks thru the Sightron S-tac 4-20x50.  What an absolute steal theses scopes are at the Cameraland NY current discounted price.

I reckon it just might be zeroed spot bloody on!

Snipping pests at longer ranges with the 17 Hornet is just so much fun.  Very rewarding and super effective.

----------


## JessicaChen

Im always amazed at how people can shoot bunnies at over 100 yards or even over 200. Its like magic to me, as someone who doesn't really get ballistics and all of the math behind clicking the scope things. All I know is that i sight in at about 50m, and the bullet drops a fair few inches at 75 and beyond, so I usually try to get within 50m of bunnies before shooting which isn't ideal but good stalking practice.

----------


## Micky Duck

3 hares and rabbit today up on dairy farm with .22lr...didnt manage the one sitting along deer fence,projectiles kept hitting wireas angle was not in my favour...the runner who just kept going ,not letting me get bead of .22lr on him ,made mistake of stopping on dairy lane 200ish yards away,I unleashed thunder in form of 22-250 driving a 50 grn berger and ended his running days for good...actually unleashed it twice as the super nice but like trigger caught me AGAIN,first shot took back foot off,the 2nd however did just what I asked....by hoki that rifle is LOUD...... must look into suppressing it soon.any more than 3 shots and the ears just ring n ring.

----------


## charliehorse

22-250 and 17 Hornet took these down the other night. Took the boys out to celebrate the end of the school year, windy conditions cost me a couple of times. The salami pile is getting up, might be a trip to the butcher in the new year.

----------


## GWH

> Im always amazed at how people can shoot bunnies at over 100 yards or even over 200. Its like magic to me, as someone who doesn't really get ballistics and all of the math behind clicking the scope things. All I know is that i sight in at about 50m, and the bullet drops a fair few inches at 75 and beyond, so I usually try to get within 50m of bunnies before shooting which isn't ideal but good stalking practice.


To be fair,  the 17 Hornet makes it pretty easy.  With the little 20gr bullet getting along at 3700 fps the trajectory is pretty flat.  Ie any rabbit within 230 yards i can just aim straight at it and as long as you're holding steady its dead.

Beyond that i use the shooter app to tell me what i need to dial.  Once set up and validated its really not that hard.

Whereas shooting a 22lr with subs,  id need to dial 22.5 moa for 200 yards,  which is the equivalent to shooting my 7mm Saum at 1,000 yards lol.

----------


## Bobba

Saturday's effort. 80 -90 taken in total. Not very sporting this time of year but the numbers are out of control so happy to do my bit. Ran out of shells so then it was on with the 22.

----------


## Flyblown

Excellent varminting evening today… not a breath of wind, rabbits and hares in abundance. Took the wife, the .22LR and the .223 Rem. Shot half a dozen hares, all over 220m out to a max of 325m, and another couple close in with the .22. Snagged a few bunnies with the .22 including a nice 95m shot off the rim of a cattle trough. The wife is a dead eye shot, you don’t wanna be a lagomorph anywhere within half a click when she’s armed and ready to roll. 



Found a cool spot to take the Staffies tomorrow - site for a new shed has been prepped and there’s a pile of fence posts and pallets absolutely chock-a-block full of young bunnies. There’s a completely clear 30+ metres of dead flat pad all around the timber pile with no more than a half inch growth of grass, so nowhere to hide once they break cover. We sat up high and watched a good 14 or 15 small rabbits lolloping around, I clapped my hands and they all ran into the pile of timber. Then they came out again… and we repeated the trick. Those dogs of mine are going to have a farkin’ field day. I think we will commandeer the neighbours Jack Russells as well.

----------


## Mintie

3 Magpies sitting in a tree at about 50m, dropped one and the other 2 came down to see why it was on the ground, pew pew and a nice little pile of 3 Magpies dead.

----------


## Mintie

@NZ_noddy it's been  put to good use since you let it go, it's out and about with me most days and accounts for a serious number of kills!

----------


## Flyblown

> 3 Magpies sitting in a tree at about 50m, dropped one and the other 2 came down to see why it was on the ground, pew pew and a nice little pile of 3 Magpies dead.


That’s why it’s so important to always get the first one.

The very gun shy remnant of our spring magpie population came for a rare visit a few days ago. There’s only four left and they scatter at the first sign of movement. Those birds have watched a good two dozen of their mates act all weird and stop flying… and just lie there… just after a strange pop noise. They don’t like that strange pop noise anymore.

I saw the birds at about 80m through the pittosporum, snuck up to the fence for the shot, and inexplicably failed to hold over. WTF? Dumbass.

Puff of dust directly below the bird and off they went. Man I was cross… bet at least one and probably two of them would’ve come for a look if I’d hit the first one. Haven’t seen them since.

----------


## cambo

Snuck away for a couple of days with a buddy to do some pest control.
Still in recovery from emergency surgery couple weeks ago so took it easy.
851 rabbits, 14 wallaby and 2 cats later.

----------


## charliehorse

heck that's a lot of bullets

----------


## chopsuey

Thats a stellar effort!! What calibre @cambo ??
Cant take credit for this 1 but its better dead than alive. Im assuming it got takin out by a european branded tyre towing a boat.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## cambo

Mainly 223 but the 22 got cracked out as well. 
Mate used his 223, 17hmr, 22wmr as well and he cracked out his 22nosler for some very explosive reaction

----------


## JessicaChen

> Thats why its so important to always get the first one.
> 
> The very gun shy remnant of our spring magpie population came for a rare visit a few days ago. Theres only four left and they scatter at the first sign of movement. Those birds have watched a good two dozen of their mates act all weird and stop flying and just lie there just after a strange pop noise. They dont like that strange pop noise anymore.
> 
> I saw the birds at about 80m through the pittosporum, snuck up to the fence for the shot, and inexplicably failed to hold over. WTF? Dumbass.
> 
> Puff of dust directly below the bird and off they went. Man I was cross bet at least one and probably two of them wouldve come for a look if Id hit the first one. Havent seen them since.


Those corvids are very bright animals. Would be absolutely terrifying if they were large and powerful enough to plot revenge. Good thing those raptor dinosaurs don't exist anymore.

----------


## kukuwai

> Thats a stellar effort!! What calibre @cambo ??
> Cant take credit for this 1 but its better dead than alive. Im assuming it got takin out by a european branded tyre towing a boat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Wipp the tail of it 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Padox

bit of a rare 1 last night with @Joe_90

----------


## quentin

Remembered the Pard has video, as I shot the last bullet I brought with me.

https://youtu.be/UmsZ3fTBK0U

----------


## viper

Well it's bloody hot in Central.
Working a little farm , first two shots of the evening,  and no it isn't Racial profiling. :Grin:

----------


## tiroahunta

Another go around on a property Im pest controlling

4 hares, a plover and magpie(.no pic of magpie)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Well it's bloody hot in Central.
> Working a little farm , first two shots of the evening,  and no it isn't Racial profiling.Attachment 187122


Black Hares???? Never seen one.

----------


## Padox

> Attachment 187093 bit of a rare 1 last night with @Joe_90


Not sure what I'm gonna do with this dude yet

----------


## Seventenths

> Not sure what I'm gonna do with this dude yet


You've got a very rare animal there... I've only ever seen one like it and that was when I was a kid!

----------


## Seventenths

A little walk the other night before Christmas.

----------


## Flyblown

> A little walk the other night before Christmas.


That looks like it did in the bad old days in Sussex / Surrey on the dairy farms, before myxomatosis struck. 

What cartridge did you shoot them with?

----------


## Seventenths

> That looks like it did in the bad old days in Sussex / Surrey on the dairy farms, before myxomatosis struck. 
> 
> What cartridge did you shoot them with?


I was mostly shooting with my CZ 452 .22LR shooting subs but once I ran out of the limited amount of .22 subs I had I then switched to the .17 HMR (pictured).

The amount of dead bunnies looks good but if you saw the property well, I havent even put a dent in the numbers!

----------


## rossi.45

first 4 of the evening . . 222 sako, 6X khales

----------


## Micky Duck

Im sure heaven will look somethin like that place....

----------


## Trout

> Well it's bloody hot in Central.
> Working a little farm , first two shots of the evening,  and no it isn't Racial profiling.Attachment 187122


Iv shot the odd white hare,but never seen a black hare in the 50 yrs iv been in the Mackenzie.Interesting.

----------


## charliehorse

50g vmax leaving the station at 3800fps gave these 3 a gut ache, only had to use 2 bullets  :Thumbsup:

----------


## bunji

@charliehorse Thats a nice looking Varminting rifle set up what is the breakdown of it ?

----------


## charliehorse

@bunji it's a Bergara B14 HMR 1:9  with a vortex viper on top and trigger tech primary to replace the factory trigger. 24inch heavy barrel. Can't weigh it as the kitchen scales only go to 5kg, IIRC 9lbs out of the box. Shoots everything from 50g to 75g. Haven't tried anything heavier

----------


## rossi.45

thats one mighty serious lookn rig you have there  @charliehorse . . i find myself thinkn how far could you shoot out to with the heavier 75s.
a guy i know with the traditional slow twist .22/250 using 50s longest hits so far is +600 yards which surprised me, wasnt expecting that tiny bullet to carry that far accurately . .  do you reload ?

----------


## rossi.45

The reason i mention reloading is the guy i mentioned with the 250 did the right thing,  got a bunch of different ammo types and picked the most accurate in his rifle . . then he couldnt get anymore for some reason . . he went fck it, got a thermal and gave Varminting a miss for awhile.

took the scope off the 250 and put it on his new LR 7mm Mag, found some good ammo his rifle likes, shot out to 700 yards on steel, went on one goat shoot to confirm, all good   . . he now tells me they stopped making his favourite ammo for that  rifle . . tragic !

----------


## charliehorse

@rossi.45 yea mate reloading for it. Longest shot 350 something on a plover. Don't get a lot of opportunities at big distances. Have shot steel to 400. Like anything if you know the drop and can read the wind then you should be sweet.......got thing about .224 is theres plenty to choose from

----------


## Dundee

> Black Hares???? Never seen one.


Those were rabbits.  O'Rourkes mounted a black hare.

----------


## Dundee

> Iv shot the odd white hare,but never seen a black hare in the 50 yrs iv been in the Mackenzie.Interesting.


Shot this ages ago in the Tararua District,but my pre taxidermy prep was a balls up,so it looks better in the pic than the actual mount.

----------


## Sideshow

What I think it looks ok @Dundee  :XD:

----------


## schwen

Took the M2 to see if I could bowl a couple of peacocks I'd seen earlier, but the buggers were gone. While surveilling the area, a magpie flew towards me. Not sure if saw me or not, but when he got to within 10 metres, he copped a face full of 3 shot.

----------


## Flyblown

I picked up a couple of new permissions this week, which is really cool. One is a small remnant of an old dry stock farm, the other is an old dairy farm that was let go and is in the process of being re-established. They are only a couple of kilometres apart.

My job is to kill the hares and rabbits. Both properties have decent amount of riparian ground along a pretty decent spring fed stream; heaps of ducks and herons and assorted other flying things. The folk that own these properties are previous winners of the “NZ most improved waterway” award, and hares in particular are bad news for their native riparian planting projects.

I got a guided tour today and a clear view on boundaries, neighbours, sheds, etc etc. Then I went for a walk which was just about perfect, not too hot, gentle breeze and plenty of opportunities for the .22LR. First evening walk tally of three hares, seven rabbits and half a dozen magpies. Not too shabby. 

Gotta love this kind of pest control, easy on the old dad bod, challenging shooting, great company (owner’s elderly Springer… super well behaved, but clearly blind & deaf and stinks like a half dead leper).

----------


## NZscopes

Hiding from the heat.

----------


## Flyblown

Out with the youngest fella this evening, what a blast. He’s really coming on with the .22LR, smoking bunnies at decent ranges in quite rough country. He’s 14 in a couple of weeks so coming along just fine.





He even does his own “Bo” retrieve, @Dundee.





The young fella spotted a rabbit running away across the paddock as we drove to a high point. It stopped, so I pulled up, ranged it… 120m. Rested the rifle between the open door and the A pillar, dialled up and dropped the wee bugger with a neck shot. Young fella just says “yeah dad, like a pro”. Sometimes a comment like that can just make your farkin’ day.



Last one for the evening, a cool 87m shot. He takes it all in his stride, not boasty or over confident. Knows he needs to practice practice practice. Love going out with him. Well cool.

----------


## Dundee

Three headshots after work yesty arvo.

One bullet exited gut so only two hanging up.

Took the back legs off it thou,ready for the freezer.

----------


## Tahr

> Out with the youngest fella this evening, what a blast. He’s really coming on with the .22LR, smoking bunnies at decent ranges in quite rough country. He’s 14 in a couple of weeks so coming along just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even does his own “Bo” retrieve, @Dundee.
> 
> 
> ...


 @Flyblown What are those trou the lad has on? Wondering if they are from Sarvo?

----------


## Flyblown

> @Flyblown What are those trou the lad has on? Wondering if they are from Sarvo?


 @Tahr… Warehouse.

----------


## Rush

I wonder if this counts as small game?




Blowfly at 50m while sighting in my Tippmann M4-22.

----------


## rossi.45

took the .223 & .45LC Rossi up the hill today . . 1st hits  





bit of a fiddle to get both riflers on the bike, helps if the butt, suppressor comes off the .223 with a 16 inch barrel

----------


## mudgripz

Good wee shoot last night in north canterbury.  Its a site where we have shot over 1000 in an evening in years past - but no more.  Very hard to see anything with huge grass growth in most paddocks. 
Used the Maxtochs from truck in the grazed areas and with shottie and 223s we popped 35 - mostly hares. Not too bad in the conditions.  A treat to be out in a lovely still night.

Great to see the youngster doing well Flyblown. Alot of fun teaching the kids - and enjoying it with them. My youngest boy was lucky - he celebrated getting his firearms licence on the night of one of our 1000 bunny shoots. Dropped him off in his block with a backpack full of ammo, lighting, chocolate and other essentials, and when I picked him up several hours later he had a smile you could see miles away.  Shot 172 bunnies on his first licenced outing!!  and then he ate all the pizza back at the shearer's quarters...   :Have A Nice Day:    Special times..

----------


## Marty Henry

> Out with the youngest fella this evening, what a blast. He’s really coming on with the .22LR, smoking bunnies at decent ranges in quite rough country. He’s 14 in a couple of weeks so coming along just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even does his own “Bo” retrieve, @Dundee.
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant but havnt you taught him never to run with scissors. ....or rabbits

----------


## Northkiwi

Had a walk with the new FX dreamlike .22 and surprised 5 rabbits who thought they knew how far away was safe.  It used to be, from me with the old spring air rifle.  Not any more, 70 yards was furtherest one, closest 40.  Very impressed with the FX, will need a better scope than the old bushnell banner I stuck on it.  35mm drop at 50 yards, 130mm at 70.  Need something to dial elevation I think as heaps of energy even at 100 yards.  Thinking about NV now…..

----------


## rossi.45

1st hit for the evening . .

----------


## Mintie

> Had a walk with the new FX dreamlike .22 and surprised 5 rabbits who thought they knew how far away was safe.  It used to be, from me with the old spring air rifle.  Not any more, 70 yards was furtherest one, closest 40.  Very impressed with the FX, will need a better scope than the old bushnell banner I stuck on it.  35mm drop at 50 yards, 130mm at 70.  Need something to dial elevation I think as heaps of energy even at 100 yards.  Thinking about NV now…..


Get the Sytong 3-8x with LRF, you will not be disappointed!   Pairs up lovely with my Edgun Matador

----------


## Trout

Got woken up this morning 6am,hurry theres a rabbit out on the back track behind our house.Eyes still blurry looking thru the scope out the kitchen window.Big rabbit wont make it to breakfast about 44yds away.The cometa was loaded,aimed at his chest,squeezed off the trigger.He just dropped to the ground didnt move.Me and the game keeper walked over to him,blood every where,rabbit dead as.I ranged back to the kitchen window,44yds.Bloody good shot for a blurry eyed shooter,coffee time now.Cant upload photo????oh well its only the game keep eating his breakfast.

----------


## chopsuey

NV is awesome. Had my Sytong 3-8 LRF all set up on my Airarms then decided to put on my 17hmr for a bash. Sooo good in low light conditions....even better in the dark!!!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## cambo

Bit of a mish at the farm over the weekend.
Had to do some tree work around the cottage as well as shoot soft fluffy things.
Trees took longer than expected but 1 was a very big willow close to the buildings.
Between the 4 of us we got 484 rabbits, 4 ferrets, 5 cats, 1 possum, 1 wallaby. And we weren't even trying. Only had time for a couple of quick walks in the country lol.
Got nearly 80 of the rabbits just around the farm buildings. Gave the farm dogs a bit of fun finding them. 
Next mish in a couple of weeks.... will be able to do some proper shooting then

----------


## piwakawaka

Been doing lots of pest control locally helping a few people out and giving carcasses to a mate who takes them to get processed for pet food. Numbers are ridiculous on these properties. Got these in/around an orchard and saw 2 fallow taking off through the vines so will take the 223 for a walk as well next time. These ones all shot with Winchester 42gr subs they kill bloody well

----------


## Marty Henry

Your dog looks like he's willing and capable of cutting out the middle man.

----------


## Trout

Those subs are good ammo for millions of rabbits.

----------


## Jhon

After a long absence from field shooting, thanks to Lockdowns and Shoulder Surgery, I got to take my old 1930s Savage 22 Hornet for a walk last night and picked these two up in the last light. Both males. First was shot on the run with a couple of misses shooting off-hand, then nailed him as he spooked from a round clipping his ears. At about 80m he ran back towards us downhill. Shot took him through the brisket and eviscerated him. The second was taken stationary again on a hillside. He moved and stopped behind some thistles. Around 65m.  Could only see his head and neck. Got the neck so not much left attaching the head. Next time perhaps I'll remember to take my new un-blooded shooting sticks. Using PPU soft points this time as I'm still collecting brass.

That's my 8 yr old grandson Ed in the pic who had his first solo excursion with me. Very keen young lad. He had his first "serious" lesson with a 1905 Winchester .22 Single Shot boys rifle. Shooting shorts. This lesson was about safe practice carrying, handling, loading and firing. Accuracy to come later. He gets to shoot at game when he can consistently hit the gong. 

The hares are being prepped for the pot this morning.

----------


## piwakawaka

> Your dog looks like he's willing and capable of cutting out the middle man.


He bloody tries  :Grin:    I have to remove the legs for processing so while I'm busy lopping them off with an axe he's catching them and crunching them like popcorn

----------


## Dundee

A man loves an early morning pussy at 0400hrs,stirling did the trick,size 9 boot there.

----------


## Rushy

Well done Dundee but why do you wear over sized boots?  A midget like you should be in a size three boot at the most otherwise you could trip.  Ha ha ha ha how are you fellah?

----------


## Dundee

Size 9 are ideal waders for crossing the river lol. I'm good thanks Rushy.Hope all is well at the top end.

----------


## chopsuey

Quick visit past the garden last night 112yards with the Rimfire laser...

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Happy Jack

2 more rabbits cleaned out of our orchard this morning about 7.30. It's getting so they are out way after first light.

----------


## bunji

Next door neighbor asked us to take over keeping the Bunny numbers under control on his Farm ,as he smashed his hip after coming off his horse,after waiting months for the farrier who was up to his neck after the Lock Down Cluster Fucks & he decided to test the hoof under load  & the back hills are a no go for him now . 

We had been busy setting the new Bach up & had not had a chance to go for a wander over there for a couple of weeks ,we needed to top up the Farms dog food larder ,so me & the missus took the .22's & did a Dawn "reconnaissance" bunny hunt on a patch we had not hunted yet & will go back for a Spotlight now we know a few are in there ,ended up with 32 Bunnies.

These will be cleaned & used to make up the Old Man's renowned ,home made "working dog " food mix & then frozen for easy & great for their conditioning & muscle growth   dog tucker ,that they love & thrive on & gets their coats looking so good .

----------


## bunji

Me & the Missus & Hounds went Spotlighting this morning ended up with 42 in 3 hours before some showers came through & we called a early sesh as we are heading off Hunting & Diving at the Bach later today or tmrw depending how much work gets done at the Farm today . 

Pretty proud of our pup Muttley the Huntaway/Kelpie/GSP X at only a bit over 12months old he retrieved this lot to the back tray in the SXS in one unbroken run, before he needed a spell by his adopted Mum our old Lab who between the 2 trained himself  to do it, he had a big day today helping me with our farm dogs move the cattle & sheep  ,so he will sleep well  . 

Rabbits are all fat as & in top nick so will be spending a few nights on the regular keeping the numbers down ,no Hares tonight ,whether they knew the rain was coming or what ,no idea. 

Muttleys Innings

----------


## rossi.45

1st Rabbit for the evening . . i could see the ears and top of its head at 194 yrds
.204 Ruger No.1

----------


## tiroahunta

Popped these two on my rounds yesterday.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## cambo

Another long weekend mission completed.
Between 3 shooters...
943 bunnies
138 wallaby
4 pigs
6 cats
3 ferrets
1 hare

Did couple days just using 22s. So much fun!!!
I actually got 3 of the pigs with my 22. 
We dropped quite a few wallaby with them as well.
Went from just basic popping bunnies to head shooting them.

----------


## rossi.45

1st for the evening . . 223

----------


## Steelisreal

@rossi.45 - the quality of the evening light you've captured in your pictures recently is just amazing! They provide perfect daydream material for the time when I can wander the rolling hills of an evening with a rifle picking off wee critters. Definitely my idea of a happy place

----------


## short swede

Quick wallaby hunt before the weather packed in. Shot 4 hares and one very stupid wallaby that watched me pack up truck then see him about 30 metres away then do a comical scramble for packed rifle, bolt etc while in the pouring rain. Didn't even move with all the unintentional noise plus a wet and foggy scope (on the outside luckily had a pillow close by to clean lens's. Howa .204.

----------


## Mintie

That's tomorrow's sammies sorted.

----------


## rossi.45

1st of the evening . .

----------


## yeah_na_missed

> 1st Rabbit for the evening . . i could see the ears and top of its head at 194 yrds
> .204 Ruger No.1 
> 
> Attachment 189653


Were you aiming for it's eye perchance, @Rossi?  Bet he didn't see that coming... it should have been keeping a better eye out... 

Cripes that's a cracking shot. Bravo!

----------


## rossi.45

cheers @yeah_na _missed it was a memorable shot . . i couldnt sea its eye, just the ears and the very top of its head, say .5 inch high by 1.5inch wide target size.
thats the bastard of gentle rolling paddocks, you can see them standing up and they can see you but when you get down to shoot they always seem to be on the wrong side of the mounds . . give me the hills any day.

normally i wouldnt take the shot but if i go back a bit youll see why i did. 
 i go up to the farm on my bike a Triumph Scrambler . . as i see it the reticle gets the shit shaken out of it all the way there and all the way home . . so i am constantly checking the zero before i head off


the rifles zero is 180 yards, so .5inch high at 100 yards and .25inch low at 194 yards . . . if i do everything right i would land the bullet right on target
this Ruger No.1 in .204 if i do everything right will shoot tiny groups . . recoil is non existant and with a 20X i will take shots that i would pass up with a less accurate rifle . . shot this group before i walked

and thats why i love Varminting . . if you have done your best with reloads, put the time in with good gear you get the pay back with a great shot . . and the Rabbits have a really bad day which keeps the farmer happy

----------


## Padox

Wouldn't believe it 2 white 1s in a month

----------


## viper

> Wouldn't believe it 2 white 1s in a monthAttachment 190454


Shittttttttt , even @ Joe_90 could see that one. :Grin:

----------


## Sideshow

@Padox what is that? Cheers

----------


## Padox

A white possom

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Both in the same area ?

----------


## Sideshow

So wile sitting have my morning coffee I spy squirrel deciding to get fat off of my bird feeders. 
Not on my watch buddy! :Pissed Off: 
Now I have to sneak to the laundry to get the air pistol with out him seeing me and not wake the dog who is asleep in front of the window. 
The view 

Got to laundry. Dogs still asleep and old mate is enjoying his nuts :ORLY: 
Range 10 yards straight through the neck. 
Was aiming for the airhole but hey he’s brown bread. 



That’s the exit wound. He was facing toward the river. 

Now time for the rest of that coffee :Thumbsup:

----------


## vulcannz

> A white possom


You mean the rare endangered NZ Snow Possum?

----------


## Padox

Yea that's the 1

----------


## Flyblown

Man I love it when a plan comes together.

When we got back from our hunting hols we discovered wed been invaded by a mob of ten mostly juvenile magpies. These 10 birds had moved in and they werent going anywhere. But they were acting differently to the norm; instead of coming to the Bluetooth caller and first landing in the tree to scope out whats what, they were coming in ultra hot, swooping straight for the UE Boom low and fast and often knocking the speaker off the gatepost. If they landed at all it was on the fence right next to the speaker and theres no safe backstop there (high risk of ricochet). This isnt the first time Ive seen this behaviour, but usually its a lone bird attacking the speaker only after spending a fair while looking for the bird thats making the noise. 

Anyway, lots of aggressive behaviour and very little in the way of calmly sitting on a branch 40m away and allowing me to kill them easily. It was very frustrating. A change of tactics was in order.

I selected a corner of the one fence line with a good backstop, made a log cairn about 4m in front of the strainer post, and put the speaker on the top log. (If you put the speaker on the ground in the grass the acoustics are very poor to the point of useless.) I then cut some branches from windfall limbs that are everywhere after Cyclone Dovi, and carefully laid them against the cairn so the speaker was camouflaged but not covered.

Because the Bluetooth range on the phone is only about 10-12m, I took the one looped 15 minute recording of magpie morning chorus from the Ruapehu - totally different to the calls here and guaranteed to instantly wind up the local birds - and with an .mp3 editor, added 5 minutes of silence in front of the first call. This enabled me to leave the phone playing the .mp3 in the cairn, and enough time to walk back to the well concealed shooting position in the hedge, 60m away, and settle in.

It took about two minutes of Ruapehu magpie to cause the mob to aerially riot. They came hooning in, swooping over the corner of the paddock but unable to pinpoint what it was making the noise. One just needed to land on a fence post as long as I didnt have an inexplicable fail, and miss, the rest would ignore the sound of the shot because of their fascination with the new lie in the grass and flap a bit game their mate was playing. 

And so it began The first bird landed on a post two down from the strainer, and had about three seconds to consider his options before unexpectedly departing for magpie Valhalla. The rest then followed the plan perfectly, one after the other. A couple were shot on the ground next to their fallen comrades, and the rest off the top of the fence posts. To make this tactical plan even more satisfying, the last two birds were a 2-for-1 off the strainer post, which always puts a smile on my face. So eight bullets and nine birds and theres still a couple left. It was all over in about five minutes.

Unfortunately I forgot to fully load the mag and bring ammo to my clever tactical plan (doh), so when I got up to go to the shed, thats when the last remaining bird decided hed better bugger off sharpish, something was badly wrong. I was very glad I did at least have eight rounds loaded and not only two or three shant do that again.

Great fun before breakfast, good start to another perfect summer day.

----------


## Mintie

Nice work on the Maggie's Flyblown.

Here is a mix of clips from last night lifestyle block rabbit job.

https://youtu.be/Dau5d9itBX0

----------


## Flyblown

Thanks @Mintie. I enjoy controlling ‘pies and it’s necessary work. 

The wife and I have just come in after a drink on the deck in the perfect summer twilight, not a breath of wind. This evening was the first evening for months not having to listen exclusively to magpies declaring their intention to go to bed soon. The farkin’ things totally dominate the valley from dawn til dusk unless we smash ‘em hard. Tonight we could hear the river running, the LBJs going about their business, the odd moo, a pukeko or two. But not a single magpie to be heard. 

This tranquility will probably last until tomorrow morning, when the mob in the next valley over works out that something very terrible has happened next door, which for them is a great opportunity. So we’ll carry on…

----------


## GWH

> Man I love it when a plan comes together….
> 
> When we got back from our hunting hols we discovered we’d been invaded by a mob of ten mostly juvenile magpies. These 10 birds had moved in and they weren’t going anywhere. But they were acting differently to the norm; instead of coming to the Bluetooth caller and first landing in the tree to scope out what’s what, they were coming in ultra hot, swooping straight for the UE Boom low and fast and often knocking the speaker off the gatepost. If they landed at all it was on the fence right next to the speaker and there’s no safe backstop there (high risk of ricochet). This isn’t the first time I’ve seen this behaviour, but usually it’s a lone bird attacking the speaker only after spending a fair while looking for the “bird” that’s making the noise. 
> 
> Anyway, lots of aggressive behaviour and very little in the way of calmly sitting on a branch 40m away and allowing me to kill them easily. It was very frustrating. A change of tactics was in order.
> 
> I selected a corner of the one fence line with a good backstop, made a log cairn about 4m in front of the strainer post, and put the speaker on the top log. (If you put the speaker on the ground in the grass the acoustics are very poor to the point of useless.) I then cut some branches from windfall limbs that are everywhere after Cyclone Dovi, and carefully laid them against the cairn so the speaker was camouflaged but not covered.
> 
> Because the Bluetooth range on the phone is only about 10-12m, I took the one looped 15 minute recording of magpie morning chorus from the Ruapehu - totally different to the calls here and guaranteed to instantly wind up the local birds - and with an .mp3 editor, added 5 minutes of silence in front of the first call. This enabled me to leave the phone playing the .mp3 in the cairn, and enough time to walk back to the well concealed shooting position in the hedge, 60m away, and settle in.
> ...


I love your dedication and planning to put a strategy together to nail these maggies. I love the love/hate relationship you have with them.  Great work and very satisfying when it all comes off like that.

----------


## GWH

> Nice work on the Maggie's Flyblown.
> 
> Here is a mix of clips from last night lifestyle block rabbit job.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Dau5d9itBX0


Nice work Evan, im interested on your thoughts comparing the HT-60 to the Pard 008 that you had.

----------


## Mintie

> Nice work Evan, im interested on your thoughts comparing the HT-60 to the Pard 008 that you had.


The colour saturation when used in day mode was slightly better on the Pard but I haven't really played with the contrast and brightness settings etc on the Sytong so it may improve with tuning. The low light collection on the Sytong is incredible on it to the point where I can still use it without going B/W and turning the illuminator on when I cant even see things with my naked eye. Battery life seems to be a bit better and the added bonus of having the LRF built in is fantastic! I also hear there is a software update coming that will add a ballistics calculator to the Sytong units with the LRF built in which will be a huge bonus.

I find the Sytong's 3x base magnification to be far better for the work I am doing than the 6x of the Pard, as you can see in the video the 3x magnification is just fine for longer shots and the FOV is hugely improved on the closer shots which really helps you find your target, at first I found NV digital scopes to be quite disorientating and the narrow FOV at 6x really compounds that issue. The sensor resolution on these is far better than thermal scopes so using a bit of digital zoom works just fine without compromising the image quality. This and the built in LRF were my main driving factors to make the change.

No beef with Pard quality or their products at all, in fact I have just spent over $5k on their new thermal spotter.

Happy to meet up some time for you to check it out side by side.

----------


## GWH

> The colour saturation when used in day mode was slightly better on the Pard but I haven't really played with the contrast and brightness settings etc on the Sytong so it may improve with tuning. The low light collection on the Sytong is incredible on it to the point where I can still use it without going B/W and turning the illuminator on when I cant even see things with my naked eye. Battery life seems to be a bit better and the added bonus of having the LRF built in is fantastic! I also hear there is a software update coming that will add a ballistics calculator to the Sytong units with the LRF built in which will be a huge bonus.
> 
> I find the Sytong's 3x base magnification to be far better for the work I am doing than the 6x of the Pard, as you can see in the video the 3x magnification is just fine for longer shots and the FOV is hugely improved on the closer shots which really helps you find your target, at first I found NV digital scopes to be quite disorientating and the narrow FOV at 6x really compounds that issue. The sensor resolution on these is far better than thermal scopes so using a bit of digital zoom works just fine without compromising the image quality. This and the built in LRF were my main driving factors to make the change.
> 
> No beef with Pard quality or their products at all, in fact I have just spent over $5k on their new thermal spotter.
> 
> Happy to meet up some time for you to check it out side by side.


That all sounds pretty good Evan, thanks for the detailed reply.

----------


## rossi.45

2 with one shot . . thru the back of the neck of the rabbit in front and into the back of the other 
my Scots grandfather would have been proud !


Sako .222  6X Khales

----------


## Flyblown

Got home early today after being blown off the water, horrible stiff Easterly so we called it quits. I thought considering I’m supposed to be aqua hunting I might as well go paddock hunting, so off on a brisk walk and a look see for hares and bunnies.

Was pretty stunned by the amount of hares, and equally stunned by how quickly my eyesight is deteriorating with age…. Was really struggling to spot them close up in the last hour of light without binos, so I guess there’s going to be a visit to the optometrist soon. Bugger.

Anyway, I saw something I’ve never seen before. I shot a couple of hares around the riparian regen as usual, a bunny and then a magpie. When I walked onto the one hillock that looks down over the river, I saw a hare stand up in alarm, and then take off into the thick stuff on the riverbanks. Okay mate, next time I thought… but hang on… I was really REALLY surprised to see the hare swim across the river and up the bank into the paddock on the other side!

 :Wtfsmilie: 

It just goes to show that even after several decades of chasing hares in Europe, Aussie and here, I have never ever seen one swim, even when hare coursing. 

Poor bastard probably thought that was enough to warrant a get-out-of-jail card. He pulled up on the other side and sat in the last few rays of sunlight to dry out… I thought well bugger me that’s interesting. So I sat on the hillock and checked it out, yes hares swim, who knew? I glassed around a bit, texted a mate, checked the forecast…. Hare was still there. I checked in with the wife, you got dinner covered luv? Still there.

Eventually it was just silly, so I shot him, walked round to the bridge and back to pick him up for dogs’ dinner.



Might be the first and last time I see a swimming hare. Cool.

----------


## Micky Duck

see if you can find a yellow lensed set of safety glasses..I wear them all day now to keep fertilizer dust out and that last half hour of light is unreal...i can see really well with them on,take them off and its plurry near dark. they also really good at picking different colours green n yellow stick out like dogs balls (I pick striping from poor sowing when others cant see a thing) I was scepticle how good they would be to begin with but now wouldnt be without them.

----------


## techno retard

Checked the traps today, up the Maramataha River & around the Piropiro Track area, South block, Pureora. 86 boxes, 18 single set DOC200's, the rest double set. 39 Rats, 1 Mouse, 1 Stoat, 1 Ferret. I usually check them every 3 weeks but a bit of bad weather & a crook Knee had pushed it out to 7 weeks. Plenty of trail bikers about, Very little deer & no pig sign.

----------


## Flyblown

> see if you can find a yellow lensed set of safety glasses..I wear them all day now to keep fertilizer dust out and that last half hour of light is unreal...i can see really well with them on,take them off and its plurry near dark. they also really good at picking different colours green n yellow stick out like dogs balls (I pick striping from poor sowing when others cant see a thing) I was scepticle how good they would be to begin with but now wouldnt be without them.


Will do, thanks for the suggestion.

----------


## mudgripz

Just back from great little shoot tonight - feet up and enjoying a late night coffee.  Went out to a farm on way to Akaroa near Christchurch with three other boys this evening. Covered lots of the very flat terrain shooting from truck with Maxtoch spotties - by heavens they still do the job. Popped 60+ bunnies in about 3.5 hours with the 223s and 12g.  Was very pleased to use my Howa 1500 223 with Mueller on it - it performed well and nailed them out to about 140yds easily.  Very accurate little unit.  Boys all did well - some good shooting - and @gadgetman had some fun with the 12 guage with hares running everywhere at times. Truck doing complete 360s at times in paddock chasing hares in circles to get a shot.  Away a bit after midnight - thoroughly enjoyable outing.

----------


## Flyblown

I was got up in the small hours to go fishing at the end of last week, and sitting on the loo in the back bathroom I heard the ominous sound of rats under the house, possibly in the floor space underneath the bath. A few years ago we had to pull up the raised floor in one half of the bathroom floor to eliminate a large nest of rats that had mostly died after we stupidly put rat blocks out to poison them. The smell of death and the bucket loads of rat shit was just too much. We thought the smell will go away… it didn’t. So no more rat blocks for us, trapping only. 

I was 100% sure we had rat proofed the floor space underneath the house so was real worried they’d got in again… not good. Wife was seriously unimpressed.

I keep a dozen traps going around the house and shed, and had noticed that the catch frequency was dropping off, despite knowing we had rats around. Peanut butter was getting eaten by mice that weren’t setting off the rat traps, and crickets seem to love it as well. Went through a bunch of the usual options, then hit the jackpot last night. Pacific Crown tinned mackerel in tomato sauce.

A few drips of sauce around the traps and the odd small bit of fish, a good smear of fish pressed into the trip plate, bingo. Eight rats in one night. Our Staffys are constantly hunting rats in the gardens and under the house after dark, and it seems the rats have learned to lay low until everything goes quiet, because I checked the traps at 11 pm last night - nothing - put the dogs away, went to bed and at 6am the traps were all full. (Both dogs have learnt the hard way to leave traps well alone no matter how attractive the smell…)

Stoked with this outcome and going to carry on with mackerel.

----------


## Marty Henry

I hear RATS are  selling for up to $15,  in auckland and wellington, could be a good little earner.

----------


## Flyblown

Game changer... Fush!

----------


## Trout

Good kill there Fb. :Thumbsup:

----------


## kukuwai

> Game changer... Fush!
> 
> Attachment 191898


Bloody awesome traps those. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## short swede

Got to love the head shots!!

----------


## Flyblown

Gonna be interesting to see how many I get over the next couple of nights. How big is this population?

What I like about this modern Victor design is that the large yellow trip plate is sized such that a mature and wary rat that carefully reaches onto the bait will likely get mullered right across the skull. The old school designs with the small metal trip plate with the holding bar on the side of the trip plate seemed to get a lot more poor hits. Probably the rat would trip the hammer from an odd angle, and not get killed or paralysed, most likely rear end hits with the front legs off the trap and still useable. 

To that end, I always used to wire the old traps onto house piles or similar, because I lost a few which is really annoying. I've been using these ones for a couple of years now, with no trap losses and far fewer activated but empty traps. It's much easier to not have to wire them, you can move them around easily and carefully reach in under the house to get them into all sorts of ratty spots under the house, particularly around the kitchen / bathroom drain - the rats come for the food scraps that get washed down the sink and sit on the grate.

----------


## Flyblown

And the saga continues. 

I should make this my life's work. Shooting magpies and repeatedly posting almost identical photos of dead birds and a disinterested looking Staffordshire Bull Terrier (he isn't really, believe me). Keep me busy for years that. 

There's about as many dead 'uns as this again over the last two days, either torn up by the dog, hung up in the tree, or collared by the harrier before I could get there. It's become a hilarious race between me and the harrier - I swear that bird is sitting on a fence post waiting for the sound of the shot. If a magpie so much as squawks, he's there on the scene, swooping down and grabbing them with his wings spread out like a classic eagle statue. Love the hawks...



On the rat front, since I changed to stinky fush, the nights' tallies have been 8, 4, 1, 2, with a couple of bonus mice. So there's still more rats, and I'll be stoked when I get a full week of zero kills. At that point, I'll change bait again.

----------


## Mintie

I have "pet" Hawks on quite a few of the properties I visit. They are so used to me they don't even fly off when I get to about 15m away and throw them a Rabbit or Pukeko for lunch. Awesome birds.

----------


## Flyblown

HOLY SHIT

I’ve never caught one this big before. It escaped the trap, stunned by the hammer, needed a whack on the head with the torch to finish it off. Luckily my lad heard it, the trap in the wood shed is just outside his bedroom window.

----------


## Rushy

Rattus Mungus!

----------


## Marty Henry

That would even score well on the Morgan scale!

----------


## Flyblown

Well my surprise at the rat’s enormity is of course because we normally catch Ship Rats, and this is a Norway Rat, the first I’ve ever caught here. To be honest, I wasn’t really up to speed on the differences, so this morning’s breakfast with the lads was had around the rat as we measured it up. Thinking about it I don’t think I’ve ever caught a Norway Rat anywhere before, and what we’re reading says they are super wary and tougher to trap than the other species. 

However this is still a big bastard even by Norway Rat standards. The weight range is typically 200-300g, to a max of 400gr, this is 362g. The body length max is 250mm, this is 235-240 mm. So an interesting and super satisfying result for Pacific Crown mackerel!

----------


## rossi.45

1st of the evening . . 204 Ruger No.1 Varmint



hard to tell from this pic how hard the wind was blowing . . it went from challenging down low on the station to fck me its hard to keep your hat on and walk straight.
tried to keep the wind at 6 oclock-ish and made some good shots under 200 yrds.

----------


## rossi.45

let the bullets drift with the wind and checked with Strelok . . man i like the 204 for varminting

----------


## Sideshow

@Flyblown... dose your wife know you used her....HER cooking scales to wiegh that rat......guys flyblown might be the next pesties to show his mug shot in the line up of pesties knocked off....if she finds out :Wink:  :XD: 




> Well my surprise at the rat’s enormity is of course because we normally catch Ship Rats, and this is a Norway Rat, the first I’ve ever caught here. To be honest, I wasn’t really up to speed on the differences, so this morning’s breakfast with the lads was had around the rat as we measured it up. Thinking about it I don’t think I’ve ever caught a Norway Rat anywhere before, and what we’re reading says they are super wary and tougher to trap than the other species. 
> 
> However this is still a big bastard even by Norway Rat standards. The weight range is typically 200-300g, to a max of 400gr, this is 362g. The body length max is 250mm, this is 235-240 mm. So an interesting and super satisfying result for Pacific Crown mackerel!
> 
> Attachment 192052
> 
> Attachment 192053

----------


## Flyblown

> @Flyblown... dose your wife know you used her....HER cooking scales to wiegh that rat......guys flyblown might be the next pesties to show his mug shot in the line up of pesties knocked off....if she finds out


HA HA HA if only you knew mate…

My wife has a nervous breakdown at the mere thought of cooking. All three of us lads sing the same song to her every time she tries to cook… WHERE’S YOUR HEAD AT… don’t let the walls cave in on you… Gets a result, every time.

 :Grin: 

They are my scales. MINE. 

She’s good for a packet cake. And a smoothie. Maybe pumpkin fritters… on a good day!

----------


## NZ Bunny Hunter

Yesterday was pretty good. Got four feral cats, about 30 rabbits and a couple of pigeons. Today, not so good. Just the one cat.

----------


## Shearer

Welcome to the forum.

----------


## Ftx325

Do these little pesties count as I feel they certainly fit the description....
15 in under 3 mins   ,  new personal best....




No spray required .

My weapon of choice ....



Hehe...

So much more fun than spraying the buggas ...

I wonder if I can improve that total if I wear camo...
 :XD:

----------


## JessicaChen

> Do these little pesties count as I feel they certainly fit the description....
> 15 in under 3 mins   ,  new personal best....
> 
> Attachment 192227
> 
> 
> No spray required .
> 
> My weapon of choice ....
> ...


haha that gave me a laugh. Those salt guns look like a lot of fun.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Do these little pesties count as I feel they certainly fit the description....
> 15 in under 3 mins   ,  new personal best....
> 
> Attachment 192227
> 
> 
> No spray required .
> 
> My weapon of choice ....
> ...


I hope that they are all picked up before any ironing is done !

----------


## Sideshow

@Ftx325 

So you read the instructions and shot them in the bum eh……….”do not shoot in face or eyes” :Zomg: ! 




> Do these little pesties count as I feel they certainly fit the description....
> 15 in under 3 mins   ,  new personal best....
> 
> Attachment 192227
> 
> 
> No spray required .
> 
> My weapon of choice ....
> ...

----------


## McNotty

> Game changer... Fush!
> 
> Attachment 191898


Good little hack for improving kill rates on the older style Victor with small steel plate is to glue a bit of alkathene or PVC over it. Slows them down in the kill zone a bit.

----------


## rossi.45

1st for the evening 
Ruger .204

----------


## Sideshow

Lol had a double take at that photo @rossi.45 that rabbit looks like he’s lying on his back laughing at the sky…..lol missed again :XD:  :XD:  :ORLY: 
Or more like shoot that other bugger he was stepping out with my girl! :Psmiley:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Marty Henry

> 1st for the evening 
> Ruger .204
> Attachment 192600


There seems to be a lot of rabbit left after being hit by a 204. The first one I shot with the 220 swift sort of blew up, mind you it's was only 84 metres.

----------


## rossi.45

> There seems to be a lot of rabbit left after being hit by a 204. The first one I shot with the 220 swift sort of blew up, mind you it's was only 84 metres.


Put it down to the artistic pose I put them in . . Front one has ears but most of its head is missing, the one behind has its clockwork pushed out thru it's back, range was about 200yrds . . 204 takes no prisoners.

I can imagine the damage of a Swift at that range . . Brutal

----------


## Shearer

> 1st for the evening 
> Ruger .204
> Attachment 192600


Nice rifle.

----------


## Sideshow

> Put it down to the artistic pose I put them in . . Front one has ears but most of its head is missing, the one behind has its clockwork pushed out thru it's back, range was about 200yrds . . 204 takes no prisoners.
> 
> I can imagine the damage of a Swift at that range . . Brutal


When I first started with a center fire I used to practices on rabbits to get used to the rifle. Lol soon stopped as 1 thecost of ammo but 2 there was not a lot left when hit by 270 & 243.  :O O:  :Sick:  :XD:

----------


## xyon

> Yesterday was pretty good. Got four feral cats, about 30 rabbits and a couple of pigeons. Today, not so good. Just the one cat.


Gudday, Good work! Nice to catch up the other day.

----------


## rossi.45

> Nice rifle.


Cheers  @Shearer  . . . its a Claasic rifle.
and to think i nearly sold it a few times  . . i would have regreted that.
don't know if you've ever handled one but if your into the whole singleshot thing you will want one, get yourself into the singleshot mindset and they'll be a keeper.

This trick might help you own more rifles and stop you selling a good rifle off . . when i started looking hard at the amount of varmint rifles i had there were a bunch of .222s, .223s, .204 all in the same performance bracket,  the way around that is to give them different jobs. The .204 i don't use a bipod, no suppressor, strictly shooting off a day pack.  Sako .222 i put a 6X khales and no suppressor, old school, traditional shooting.  Then i have the .223 with alloy chassis, folding stock, suppressed. 22VT full blown custom rifle, .243 for LR work . . its not that i want so many rifles,  i need them.
Same trick with Rimfires !

----------


## short swede

Thats such a cool rifle, if only I had a few thousand spare $$$

----------


## mudgripz

Enjoyable bunny shoot last night on a site not too far from Christchurch. Land is dead flat and we covered many square ks in the truck spotlighting. I was driver/spotlighter in mate's VX Cruiser, while 2 other boys were on 223s.  Very pleasant wander - and challenging. Bunnies - 85% of them hares - were very skittery and it was hard for boys to get the seconds needed for clean shot. But they did well and we popped 31 - very few got away.  Took 60+ off same block few weeks back so its well under control until the spring breed.  A good little shoot and happy boys returned to Chch..

Near full moon last night and I'm watching these days for correlation between lunar cycle and bunny quietness. No clear pattern as yet - anyone else know of patterns there?

----------


## Joe_90

> Enjoyable bunny shoot last night on a site not too far from Christchurch. Land is dead flat and we covered many square ks in the truck spotlighting. I was driver/spotlighter in mate's VX Cruiser, while 2 other boys were on 223s.  Very pleasant wander - and challenging. Bunnies - 85% of them hares - were very skittery and it was hard for boys to get the seconds needed for clean shot. But they did well and we popped 31 - very few got away.  Took 60+ off same block few weeks back so its well under control until the spring breed.  A good little shoot and happy boys returned to Chch..
> 
> Near full moon last night and I'm watching these days for correlation between lunar cycle and bunny quietness. No clear pattern as yet - anyone else know of patterns there?


I've found around here with full moon the rabbits are more mobile. They won't hold well under a light, white, red or green.

----------


## Joe_90

With the cheapest thermal scope I could find and a second hand 10/22 it seems to work. Only 23 all up, these ones I could drive the buggy past to pick up.  @Tikka7mm08

----------


## cambo

Had another mission last weekend at the farm with the boys.
544 rabbits 165 wallaby, 7 cats, 5 ferrets 1 possum between us.
Wind made it a bit of a struggle as the animals were sitting very tight in the scrub sheltering.
22s came into their own again in the scrub, whereas the larger centrefires were far superior in the open with the wind.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Enjoyable bunny shoot last night on a site not too far from Christchurch. Land is dead flat and we covered many square ks in the truck spotlighting. I was driver/spotlighter in mate's VX Cruiser, while 2 other boys were on 223s.  Very pleasant wander - and challenging. Bunnies - 85% of them hares - were very skittery and it was hard for boys to get the seconds needed for clean shot. But they did well and we popped 31 - very few got away.  Took 60+ off same block few weeks back so its well under control until the spring breed.  A good little shoot and happy boys returned to Chch..
> 
> Near full moon last night and I'm watching these days for correlation between lunar cycle and bunny quietness. No clear pattern as yet - anyone else know of patterns there?


I always shy clear of a full moon when spotlighting rabbits as I also have had problems holding animals with a spotlight during a full moon.

I didn't check before going deer hunting yesterday and when I put the spotlight on I saw a red moon then it disappeared behind cloud and it got very dark so the spotlight worked well on the deer.

Generally I give a full moon a miss if I bother to do my homework.

----------


## akaroa1

First kill with recently restored 1910 production  Winchester 1885 takedown 22 magnum



Hopefully first of many kills with this

I got this rifle in rough condition 2020
Got it all going and tried it with some .25 RF ammo
But barrel was in a  very poor condition 
Just recently I bored out the barrel and machines an off set liner to bring the case down  on to the firing pin
Chambered 22 wmr And shooting about 2 moa with the only ammo I have on hand at the moment

----------


## Ronin007

Out for a day of pest control for the Taeri Gorge Railway, beautiful start to the day in the world's best office



Tools of the trade



Managed to get 33 of these



And one of these made its way home for dinner




#BestJobIEverHad

----------


## Ronin007

Out for day two in the Gorge, today's tally was another 64 goats, and 3 more pigs (one of which came home to hang out with her sister)

----------


## viper

Lovely time of year to be shooting in Central Otago,  very dry atm with 8mm of rain for the whole of March, rabbits seem to thrive on the conditions. 
Just under 30 shot this evening.

----------


## mudgripz

Very enjoyable outing in north Canterbury last night. This is a site on which we have shot over 1000 bunnies in an evening more than once, but those days are gone. Delightful farm to wander and conditions were perfect with a fairly still autumn evening.  Had to cover a fair bit of ground spotlighting from the truck, with the boys on 223s and  @gadgetman on 12g. In about 3.5 leisurely hours we popped 55 - almost everything we went for.  Mostly hares but included 12 rabbits, one ferret - and one black bunny. I popped about half a dozen then swapped into driving - piloting the VX Cruiser around the flats and downs country.

Some good effective shooting from the boys, and everyone headed homewards with a smile. Looking forward to going back after our next shoot in Tekapo/McKenzie country in 2 weeks time. That'll be interesting..

Regarding lunar influence on bunny behaviour, last night was about a 40% moon and they were much calmer than on a recent full moon shoot when they were very flighty. This evidence starting to bear out our general thoughts and from 7mm Rem etc above.  We'll watch every shoot from now to confirm..

----------


## Micky Duck

animals have never held well in spotlight during full moon,the theory used to be they didnt get as dazzled....

----------


## mudgripz

Mmmm...my suspicion has been rabbits have better low light vision than us and can spot us well in a full moon which makes them react and run.  Here's a comment from Eyeque -an eye examination corporation? for us humans:

"Compared to humans, rabbits have more rods than cones in their retinas. This means rabbits can see better than we can in the dark but are limited to two-color vision. For example, they can distinguish between green and blue but cannot see red."

Interesting - certainly they have not been troubled when boys have worn orange Hi-Viz vests out shooting. Didn't find they could not see red torch light, but they would still be picking pick up on light intensity if not red colour.

----------


## JessicaChen

On bunnies and full moons, in my experience it is more difficult to approach them when the moon is full and bright. Guess they can just see my human shaped body much more clearly on these nights. Very dark nights that are slightly windy are good, the wind noise masks my footsteps and the only light there is is from my headlamp. Red light has been particularly effective. 




> Out for day two in the Gorge, today's tally was another 64 goats, and 3 more pigs (one of which came home to hang out with her sister)


Well done, I am jealous! I sometimes get goats further down at the Taieri mouth doc area. The gorge doc area seems slightly more difficult to access by foot in comparison.

----------


## trapperjohn

from the north

----------


## Supertweed

Few furry pests from the start of the year in residential North Shore, Auckland caught in the trap then dispatched with a .177. 7 in about 2 weeks, 4 of which were over 3 days. Have just noticed another mother and joey in the tree so will need to get back on to them again.

----------


## Frogfeatures

Where on the shore are you ?
I assume you back on to bush ?

----------


## bumblefoot

Does this count as pesties bowled over? You don't see this very often... Probably the extent of my hunting this long weekend.....  :Grin:

----------


## Micky Duck

well done young bumble......well done indeed.
poor Nigel,the attraction of the cheezel was just too much,as for his mate who thought to share.....

----------


## yeah_na_missed

That mousetrap really _is_ better! Great advertising... 

What was that saying about the second mouse getting the cheese?

----------


## Ronin007

Got a call from a cocky with a pigeon problem.  Feral bloody rats with wings were hanging out in his bars, crapping in his milking shed, making a bloody mess of things.  Quick trip out with the trusty (?) old (definitely) 177 Hatsan air rifle and there's 51 less of them now.  Heading out again tomorrow night to put another dent in the population, but this should keep me in beer money for a while  :Thumbsup: 

Nice to come across people who understand that pest control is an ongoing effort, not a one-and-done sorta thing.



And being a firm believer in "Eat What You Kill" I had to take a few home for the oven  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Few furry pests from the start of the year in residential North Shore, Auckland caught in the trap then dispatched with a .177. 7 in about 2 weeks, 4 of which were over 3 days. Have just noticed another mother and joey in the tree so will need to get back on to them again.


Welcome @Supertweed there are definitely a few about, they love the local vege gardens.

----------


## Supertweed

Just around Birkenhead, and yup we back on to bush. Quite a big section of bush in a gulley so I think the possum population is quite high

----------


## Supertweed

@Frogfeatures Just around Birkenhead, and yup we back on to bush. Quite a big section of bush in a gulley so I think the possum population is quite high
 @300CALMAN thanks for the welcome! Yeah loads around, just got the other two (mother and joey last night) too

----------


## Billbob

> Got a call from a cocky with a pigeon problem.  Feral bloody rats with wings were hanging out in his bars, crapping in his milking shed, making a bloody mess of things.  Quick trip out with the trusty (?) old (definitely) 177 Hatsan air rifle and there's 51 less of them now.  Heading out again tomorrow night to put another dent in the population, but this should keep me in beer money for a while 
> 
> Nice to come across people who understand that pest control is an ongoing effort, not a one-and-done sorta thing.
> 
> Attachment 194742
> 
> And being a firm believer in "Eat What You Kill" I had to take a few home for the oven 
> 
> Attachment 194743


Thats brilliant - nothing beats a good old Hatsan  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Billbob

> Got a call from a cocky with a pigeon problem.  Feral bloody rats with wings were hanging out in his bars, crapping in his milking shed, making a bloody mess of things.  Quick trip out with the trusty (?) old (definitely) 177 Hatsan air rifle and there's 51 less of them now.  Heading out again tomorrow night to put another dent in the population, but this should keep me in beer money for a while 
> 
> Nice to come across people who understand that pest control is an ongoing effort, not a one-and-done sorta thing.
> 
> Attachment 194742
> 
> And being a firm believer in "Eat What You Kill" I had to take a few home for the oven 
> 
> Attachment 194743


Also, show us how you cook those pigeons up

----------


## 7'08 shooter

> Just around Birkenhead, and yup we back on to bush. Quite a big section of bush in a gulley so I think the possum population is quite high


get some traps and trap them to make a bit of beer money?

----------


## Ronin007

> Also, show us how you cook those pigeons up


I cut the breasts off a couple, and fried them up, came out quite like steak.

The rest I just plucked, de-winged and roasted whole after a quick pan-dear.  Gotta cook them fast on a high heat so they don't dry out.  Not a whole lot of eating on a single bird, but a couple on yer plate would keep you going.  Didn't take any photos of the finished product, but will do so next time and add them to the dinner thread.


This guy has a pretty decent method of getting the meat at about the 6:30 mark, which I will try next time, rather than trying to cut off each individual breast.

----------


## Flyblown

> And being a firm believer in "Eat What You Kill" I had to take a few home for the oven


OK buddy, I’m looking forward to when your cocky mate invites you over to shoot some more flying rats and also some non-flying rats, cause I can’t wait to see how you cook up the latter!

----------


## Ronin007

> OK buddy, I’m looking forward to when your cocky mate invites you over to shoot some more flying rats and also some non-flying rats, cause I can’t wait to see how you cook up the latter!


Hmm, you may have a good point.  Not ruling it out (especially the way things are going) but yeah rat might be an exception

----------


## hotbarrels

This little guy got the fright of his life as he crested the ridgeline ....... took a .17HMR 17gr projectile between the eyes (literally)

----------


## yeah_na_missed

It would appear that there is insufficient space inside it's skull for both a 17gr of .17HMR projectile _and_ it's eyeballs... 

As much as I don't dislike cats, I am rarely sad to see a dead feral cat. Good work!

----------


## Billbob

took these this morning with my heavily modified cr600w

----------


## Mintie

> took these this morning with my heavily modified cr600w
> 
> Attachment 195408


Nice! Certainly satisfying pest control trolling with airguns!

----------


## cambo

Easter weekend 2 of our crew went into our station to do a recce of a new area that doesn't get much attention due to the scrub cover and steepness.
Tally was 83 wallaby, 307 rabbits,  1 cat, 5 ferrets, and 6 possums.
Not too shabby for only 2 of us and a howling NW to contend with, which then turned into an E and clag/mist making night shooting pretty much useless.
Also helped with farm wood supply chopping up a number of wind felled trees.

----------


## Seventenths

A few rabbits around my stomping ground through the thermal.

----------


## Louie

a bit of variety in the bag yesterday

----------


## charliehorse

> A few rabbits around my stomping ground through the thermal.


Jesus that's ridiculous

----------


## Billbob

Do you need a hand to shoot them  :Grin:

----------


## Ronin007

How far South?  Happy to drive from Dunedin to help eliminate them  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

> A few rabbits around my stomping ground through the thermal.


It's snowing rabbits!

----------


## GWH

> A few rabbits around my stomping ground through the thermal.


Lots of fun coming up there!

----------


## yeah_na_missed

Meow! 


Woof! 


Weekend at my bro's farm in Mid Canty. Coming back into the yard after helping shift the moo's, and a feral cat popped out from under a silo at just the wrong moment. Set woofer onto it, but meow had outsmarted him, till he ran up a tree... meow was chased out of the tree by the trusty old 12 gauge, much to woofer's delight.

----------


## Rushy

And there they are side by side beside the side by side.

----------


## rossi.45

first Rabbits of this evenings walk . . 


.222 Sako
6X Kahles

----------


## rossi.45

1st rabbits with the single barrel shotgun this evening

----------


## GWH

Heres a rabbit I shot in the head with the 17 Hornet as it was facing me dead on.

Images took from video footage,  the vid was pretty graphic.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## flock

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJafb1xZfBM&t=619s

Enjoyed this especially have to pick them up.

----------


## kukuwai

Had a couple to sort out this morning before planting could start 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mintie

Mixed bag today, 3 Pukeko shot from 3m - 65m, and a large Hare shot at about 12m on the run after I spooked her. All shot within about 5 mins and all were a single shot taken. Perfection!

----------


## PestNightshooter

> Heres a rabbit I shot in the head with the 17 Hornet as it was facing me dead on.
> 
> Images took from video footage,  the vid was pretty graphic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I thought you were supposed to split hares/hairs not rabbits not splitting hairs by that statement am I or I am?

----------


## GWH

Out doing some pest control in the apple orchard this arvo,  my 8 year old is taking quite a shine to my T1x 17hmr.

He was pretty happy with his head shot at 77 yards,  thats all we could see above the long grass so i told him to hold rock steady on the centre of its head and he drilled it.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk

----------


## Trout

Well done young man,look out rabbits. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Zedrex

Went out with the Mrs on the spotty, knocked 3 possums over with the Gamo .22, this was our first hunt on our block, so pretty pleased with the take 👍 would post a pic but I'm too new! Lol

----------


## Dundee

First retreive on a cat for Bo.Coming home from the pond tonight it got a steel dicipline.

----------


## tamamutu

Well done you two.

----------


## Ronin007

Went out for another day of goat culling for Taieri Gorge Railway.  Farking cold start to the day, couldn't feel my toes, and wasn't sure I'd be able to make the trigger finger work. But the sun came out, the bullets began to fly, and 114 goats fell over.  Bloody good day out, and goat curry for dinner tomorrow night  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Took the 223 for a walk tonight and castled a shit load, just took a couple of pics for the forum but shot a ton more.

Was trying to use up some lighter factory stuff so I can load some more heavys.

----------


## Micky Duck

2nd to last photo.....OH NO theres a big bad man with a gun pointing it at m.......... 

great to see you are getting to grips with the 223 so well.... rabbits are always a lot of fun.if you can shoot rabbit at hundy,that fallows neck looks just a tiny bit easier at same range (says the man who seems to constantly cock up the shooting bit on fallow) did the 55grn monos group OK for you???

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> 2nd to last photo.....OH NO theres a big bad man with a gun pointing it at m.......... 
> 
> great to see you are getting to grips with the 223 so well.... rabbits are always a lot of fun.if you can shoot rabbit at hundy,that fallows neck looks just a tiny bit easier at same range (says the man who seems to constantly cock up the shooting bit on fallow) did the 55grn monos group OK for you???


Hi MD yep loving the 223, sorry I haven't tried your loads yet.
I have been loading some 69 & 73gr projectiles and still need to trial them so may give yours a go when doing the sight in to see where they go before giving them a go on game.

I got back onto my old spot and the new owner seems a real GC.

Haven't seen any pigs lately but I know he got 7 so that would have thinned them out a bit.

How have you been getting on with your hunting? Have you been out lately?

----------


## Micky Duck

to busy carting moos around the show. might go for quiet wander on farm over weekend. recheck zeroes etc just because I can..too mentally shattered to feel like doing much ,long days one after the other take their toll.Mentally draining driving when have livestock onboard,have to be so much more aware of whats coming up so have enough time to slow/stop without tipping them all over in the back...

----------


## rossi.45



----------


## GWH

> Attachment 198589


Cool photo

----------


## erniec

A fine example of a netting fence better hope @7mmwsm doesn't see it.
Nice photo though.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> A fine example of a netting fence better hope @7mmwsm doesn't see it.
> Nice photo though.


Mighty fine looking fence to me. Because I didn't have to do it.
Look at the size of those hills.
Imagine fencing those.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> to busy carting moos around the show. might go for quiet wander on farm over weekend. recheck zeroes etc just because I can..too mentally shattered to feel like doing much ,long days one after the other take their toll.Mentally draining driving when have livestock onboard,have to be so much more aware of whats coming up so have enough time to slow/stop without tipping them all over in the back...


In all my years of dealing with cows had the first ever experience of one leaping off the top deck whilst loading a truck the other day, dunno what old mate did to upset her so much while he was out of sight up there but straight up and over she went. No broken legs or anything but I hope she doesn't abort her calf as she came down with a hell of a thud and there was no way in hell she was going back near the cattle yards that day

----------


## Micky Duck

> In all my years of dealing with cows had the first ever experience of one leaping off the top deck whilst loading a truck the other day, dunno what old mate did to upset her so much while he was out of sight up there but straight up and over she went. No broken legs or anything but I hope she doesn't abort her calf as she came down with a hell of a thud and there was no way in hell she was going back near the cattle yards that day


shikes that a bit rough!!!!! normally with dairy cows I do not put the nets over....young stock,beefies of stuff going to works yes..but not normally dairy stock.
Ive got mate to stop in middle of road and I whipped up over back of trailer and snotted cow in middle of trailer who was trying to change pens..... with cattle box trailers sides are just too tall,with the 4 deck sheep n cattle crates the height isnt so much the older gear is shorter still....you just have to be a LOT more careful and if possible put 3 in pen upstairs instead of 4 so they dont rub hips etc on sides.....
all a balancing act.hope your girl is OK....

----------


## Dundee

Righto back into the topic,on way back from pond 3 coons and a rabbit all retrieved by Bo.

----------


## Bill999

[QUOTE=Dundee;1324343]Righto back into the topic,on way back from pond 3 coons and a rabbit all retrieved by Bo.

I never thought to take the dog to retrieve at night, 
what a champ of a mutt

----------


## Trout

You guys that chase roos better get yr thermos out of the bottom draw.

----------


## mudgripz

Mmmmm .. nice pic Trout. Looks exactly like one of our shooting grounds in the McKenzie.  Looks like north Kirkliston range that runs up to the top of the Haka valley.  

Meant to be there this weekend but snowed/rained off - bummer.

----------


## Trout

Gully to the left,nick name Haka pass.

----------


## Jukes

Had a large night with a couple of the lads the other week, only around to posting now.
One forty something in there..  Happy farmer  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Jhon

Late arvo at the Club range setting scope up on Zastava 243, shooting at 45m trying to fudge a 200m zero. Loading the car to leave, I spotted these two taking the late sun across the flat on the fence line (I have landownershooting permission). Nailed one at 105m, one at 98.5..both headshots. First one I hit first shot. Second one I missed the first 3 over the top of it as it moved around..shot that got it carved a channel between its ears

nice eating

----------


## Micky Duck

.243 or .223??? good shooting either way...lovely rifle.

----------


## Jhon

> .243 or .223??? good shooting either way...lovely rifle.


243 this one. Just getting to know it. Have not had the 223 out yet. Soon. The 223 has a short pull and I need to address that.

----------


## rossi.45

1st for this evenings walk

----------


## Dama dama

Cool looking single shot there @rossi.45  what is it?

----------


## rossi.45

> Cool looking single shot there @rossi.45  what is it?


as far as i can tell Dama its an Italian made shotgun, has Avi di Salvinell and Acciao Vickers stamped on one side and Stirling on the other  . . very light fast pointing gun, really like it.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

24 rabbits tonight including this one

----------


## tiroahunta

Dont normally use .223 on hares....what the hell, can get ammo cheaper than a 17 HMR at times...,



Sent from my SM-T225 using Tapatalk

----------


## FatLabrador

Saw a big cat dive into the scrub coming home from shifting stock so raced back and grabbed the 223. Got to the outlook, rabbit squealed for ages stoping and going. Caught him out as he slinked towards me crossing a stock bridge I was waiting for him to use.. Wasn't the big one I saw probably it's offspring.


Another one for the rabbit destress caller/whistle.

----------


## GWH

Had a session on Sat evening with twin Tikka T1x 17hmrs.

A mate really liked using mine so he got one for himself and I helped out setting it up. Mounting a scope, zeroing and validating drop to 200 yards.

Then we went out to the orchard to target some pesky rabbits.

Here he is with his first rabbit for the arvo, a neck shot at 150 yards. We spent a couple of hours nailing pests out to 170 yards no problem. He's got a 24x scope on it.

After dark we swapped over to my T1X which I've just put the Pard NV008 back onto, man I almost forgot how effective the IR is, and awesome fun. The rabbits just don't stand a chance.

The T1x, like any modern Tikka may not have the beauty and class of some of the others, but boy oh boy are they accurate and a very effective and easy to  use pest eradicator.

Sent from my CPH2197 using Tapatalk

----------


## Josan

Euro magpies. Actually these nest raiding corvids have some pretty nice colors. Also have a different call to the kiwi ones. Fell to a 0.177 CZ PCP airrifle.

----------


## Tahr

And 10 of his best friends.

----------


## GWH

> And 10 of his best friends.
> 
> Attachment 200808


Have you tried eating them Bruce?

----------


## Tahr

> Have you tried eating them Bruce?


Some people do. They look too much like a rat for me.
Their guts are full of worms but apparently it doesn't affect the meat.

----------


## Flyblown

Textbook…

We’ve pretty much eliminated the mice (only get one or two a week now), but every now and again I’ll get one of these Norway rats. Got to keep the baits fresh, for some reason they just will not take old bait. 

This rat is quite a bit heavier than it looks in the picture, the way it has curled with rigor mortis kind of disguises the size of the bloody thing.

----------


## tiroahunta

Sunday shot. Juvie maggie




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kopua Cowboy

The Mrs pointed out to me a great big rat going to fro from chook pen to wood shed so I took the easy option and used the 12ga. Not really anything to photo sorry but the young fella will happily take whats left down to "his" eels.

----------


## MSL

> Textbook
> 
> Weve pretty much eliminated the mice (only get one or two a week now), but every now and again Ill get one of these Norway rats. Got to keep the baits fresh, for some reason they just will not take old bait. 
> 
> This rat is quite a bit heavier than it looks in the picture, the way it has curled with rigor mortis kind of disguises the size of the bloody thing.
> 
> Attachment 200882



Slug gun dealt to this one as he paused after visiting the rabbit hutch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Slug gun dealt to this one as he paused after visiting the rabbit hutch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great work.

----------


## Trout

> Slug gun dealt to this one as he paused after visiting the rabbit hutch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woow thats one BIG rat.Good shot.

----------


## Shearer

I was getting cabin fever late in the afternoon so took the new Anschutz/Kahles combo for a walk. 4 from 4 rabbits out to 53yards freehand so was pretty pleased with that.

----------


## GWH

Shot a heap of rabbits on a new property (small orchard) this arvo, no pics or video taken, too busy shooting the buggers.

Damn good fun

----------


## tiroahunta

Couple plovers..well, a pic of one of them.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Well done, they are noisy little critters

----------


## Trout

Especially when you are out on the river having a quiet day flying fishing.

----------


## chopsuey

Finally a day off and not bad weather!
Scope back on the 17hmr and zero.
The 17 never disappoints.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

> Finally a day off and not bad weather!
> Scope back on the 17hmr and zero.
> The 17 never disappoints.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Nice work! Yep the trigger time pest shooting is always fun, ya mate Brendon is certainly enjoying his T1x 17hmr  :Thumbsup: 

How do you find shooting off the tripod, obviously seems to work.  I'm picking it must be alot easier than resting over a fence post, i always struggle to do that.

----------


## chopsuey

Yeah i cant shoot freestanding to save myself. First time out with them, quite bulky and solid but makes for a steady shot. Takes longer to set up than trigger sticks but like i say solid. Good for setting up in a stationary spot. Took out 3 in a row from that position and helps to elevate over the longer grass.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroahunta

Yestys pests.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Winter and Spring Bo and I do the local hare control.So bloody fast on his retreives!


Stirling 14p did the damage.

He wasn't happy too see my sons dog turn up.

Back legs and back steaks will be taken off the hare tomorrow.Its chilling on the clothes line for the night.

----------


## Dundee

Spotted another hare.


Sent the .22 pill on the way.

Another fine retrieve by Bo.

----------


## kruza

Feral cat that spooked the pheasant I was stalking.
 tx200  .22 air rifle. just over 30 meters. 16gr air arms field deablo.

----------


## kruza

eeek sorry should have been one pic. not sure how stuffed that up but did

----------


## tiroahunta

Damn near had to RF and dial for this one.it was all of 5 metres.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Flyblown

Love bunny shooting at this time of year. Nice and cool, grass is short, bunnies are on a go slow. A good few about, pretty normal here at this time of year. Theyve been digging new burrows higher up in the paddocks, I reckon some of those warrens in the gullies will be wet after the winter weve had so far. 

Whacked a few here and there. This heavily pregnant doe was fast asleep in the sun at 102m, with unaware parries between me and it. So I settled down for a longer sitting shot, took my time and drilled it right through the forehead. Pleased with that. Check out its ear.

Only problem is the bloody knee is playing up again

----------


## tiroahunta

Busyish morning with a couple stock shifts then some pest control









Ended up with another maggie shot n two more turkeys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nasty Factory Trigger

Last nights spotlight intended for rabbits - not one to be seen, but bagged two wild cats instead...   others soon got the drift and ran off quick smart!

----------


## kruza

feral cat. 40 meters, 15 feet up. led lenser focusable head torch.
tx200 .22 air rifle.

----------


## flock

Thats good shooting and power from the TX, I've got one in 177 putting out 13ftp, what foot pounds would your 22 cal be putting out ?

----------


## kruza

I'm not sure, never had it over a chronograph. I'm using air arms 16 grain  field deablo. Hunting pellets are sorted from tin and are 5.52mm in head size and are weighed to .005grm either side of stated grain weight.That gives me constant proformance. 
So at 600 fps it's 12.79fpi, at 700fps it would be 17.41 fpi. I'm thinking it's probly around the 700. As for good shooting I've found 2 things
 1 it actually seems to be better at 30meters +. I'm assuming the pellet has stabalise more after that range. ( testing multiple targets ranging from 10 meters to 40) 
2  I'm a much better shot in the field. I seem to step up a notch when hunting.
I also put countless (the joys of $30 per 500 pellets) shots into targets on windy day so I know the affect of wind on my pellets.
Ive download heaps of anitomical diagrams and pics of my target species. I study the placement of the vitals ( like what ribs the heart align with, then get skeleton pic in different positions and identify where the organ is. From there I transfer that point onto photos of the animals in the wild so I can see exactly where I'm shooting and work out how I would shoot it from different angles, and what shots won't work due to bone and muscle mass. 
you'll notice that shot on the cat sits back a bit due to shape of brain cavity and angle. A shot just where I would have put it on level ground probably would have required a follow up. 
Total accuracy for air rifles they don't have the shock value of a rim fire. 
The tx200 isn't the most powerful air rifle but it sure as hell is an accurate one. That kills. 
Bit long winded sorry. Do you hunt with the . 177? how do you find it for shooting and accuracy?

----------


## Billbob

kruza has already seen this  :Have A Nice Day: 

Ive recently rebuilt my .25cal Hatsan 125 sniper, took these two starlings at 45m yesterday.

----------


## Billbob

kruza has already seen this  :Have A Nice Day: 

Ive recently rebuilt my .25cal Hatsan 125 sniper, took these two starlings at 45m yesterday.

Attachment 202608

----------


## flock

177 is a TX200 HC so has the shorter barrel, accuracy is as good, as it gets for a springer, using 7.9g Jsbs, haven't taken it hunting at yet. They are fiddily to load  in 177 with cold hands.
Ps try the JSB Hades for the birds, pigeons swack and down, very impressed.

----------


## kruza

I think the actual barrel length is the same mine just has an incorporated sound shroud, which doesn't add any extra length to barrel for extra volicity..177 should take out a rabbit easily from what I've read.
yep seen the hanson is a nice looking gun billbob. Sounds like you did a great job rebuilding and modifying it. obviously acurate those are small targets to hit. Id have liked the pic but still haven't worked out how. I've  been out shooting a couple of times and wondered about that hansan .25 in place of tx. I'm a little envious.

----------


## Billbob

HAHA no im envious of you and your TX - the are still on my list of wants. the .25 is very accurate but ive had to do a bit of work to the gun to get it that way like breech shimming etc.... firing very smooth now ive rebuilt the vortex piston. Ive gone a bit far and ballistic calculated the turret for shots from 15m out to 80m which has been brilliant for longer shots. (need to redo the turret since the rebuild)

----------


## kruza

More envious now.

----------


## GWH

I had a good session shooting pests in the orchard on Friday night, after dark with the Pard IR NV gear.

The strong wind we had all day tapered off to nothing and the animals were out in force.

I had shot this property during daylight hours to the point where I struggled to see a rabbit.

Amaising how many more you see after dark when using the IR scanner and IR scope.

There's 50 odd less of them now!

I can imagine how well a thermal would work at spotting them.

Sent from my CPH2197 using Tapatalk

----------


## Localman

Having breakfast this morning, rabbit runs out on to lawn and round garden. Get PCP out ,step outside and it runs away, finish coffee. 5 minutes later 2 rabbits come out ,one shot one dead[ rabbit. Back to reading the news on my tablet 10 minutes later other rabbit out looking at his dead mate another shot both dead.
Photo shows where they fell shot at just over 40 meters.

----------


## Andygr

I'm just in awe of the fact that you have 40m of lawn !!

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Yep and you just killed the lawn mowers

----------


## Billbob

> Having breakfast this morning, rabbit runs out on to lawn and round garden. Get PCP out ,step outside and it runs away, finish coffee. 5 minutes later 2 rabbits come out ,one shot one dead[ rabbit. Back to reading the news on my tablet 10 minutes later other rabbit out looking at his dead mate another shot both dead.
> Photo shows where they fell shot at just over 40 meters.
> Attachment 202696


Nice Brocock, what caliber you shooting?

----------


## GWH

> Yep and you just killed the lawn mowers


3 years ago when I first started shooting a particular apple orchard that had a seriously bad rabbit problem, after I'd shot several hundred rabbits off it the orchard manager mentioned that they were now having to mow the grass far more often

----------


## Dundee

> I'm just in awe of the fact that you have 40m of lawn !!


Mine are about 40 metres bloody high,haven't mowed since before duckshooting. :XD:

----------


## Localman

> Yep and you just killed the lawn mowers


Using 22 jsb slugs 15.89gr gun just loves them. Had the rifle about 12 months and still really enjoy using it with good results. 
Yes I have a big lawn and garden over two acres.

----------


## akaroa1

Ah the sun came out and the hairs were out too

Nice and windy so ideal for the 22 wmr

----------


## GWH

> Mine are about 40 metres bloody high,haven't mowed since before duckshooting.


You need a few more 'buddy's'

----------


## akaroa1

Hairs / Hares 
My spell check clearly doesn't hunt

----------


## Flyblown

After hammering the magpies for the last couple of years, the numbers have been a fraction of what they used to be and the valley has been much quieter. Have hardly heard a bird all winter and it was totally quiet through the autumn. Yesterday, they came back.

Interesting that the boss bird has a completely different call to anything Ive heard here before. I was keen to record it, but unfortunately hes dead. Counted 10 birds in the mob this morning, got five here with another two hung up in the trees, and one that the hawk got to before I picked it up. So two more to get tomorrow. 

(Mrs Hawk turned up within seconds of me playing the first distress call. She knows that breakfast will be served soon.)

----------


## akaroa1

Hunting with vintage rifle scopes is great
You can see and shoot well out to a decent distance 
But it's hard to tell how big the target is !
Let's just call this essence of rabbit 
Certainly not a meal for two

----------


## akaroa1



----------


## kruza

Hare. .22 air rifle. klarus fh10 red/green/white light torch.Scope mounted picatinny, quick release torch mount. 33m. Picked up on red light, difficult to see cross hairs so switched to green. Green light spooked hare started to run, tried the old whistle trick ( which is pretty hit and miss) it worked. shot connected.

----------


## Mintie

The whistle almost always works on rabbits when done right but when Hares are on the move they usually won't stop until they find a place to hide that they think you haven't seen.

----------


## kruza

what's the correct way? I have very limited success

----------


## Billbob

Shot this over a year ago while stalking another wallaby when this one popped its head up about 10m away from me. Slocked a pellet straight between the ears when it turned its head. 

Hatsan 125 Sniper in .25cal (break barrel), JSB Exact King 25.39grains doing 720fps

----------


## Flyblown

Well bloody hell isn’t it always the way with these damn birds. By nailing the new claimants to our home territory, I’ve opened the floodgates again. As I drove out first thing this morning there was a cacophony of squabbling magpies flying around all over, as the two remaining birds from the shot-up mob yesterday were invaded by their neighbours from over the way. The other mob was eight or nine birds strong and they were going hard out on these two birds with a view to claiming the pines. 

Luckily when I got back this arvo I noted straight away that the boss bird from yesterday with the new distinctive call was actually still alive, I thought I got him yesterday, so I was able to get a pretty good recording of his call. I nipped inside, edited the sound file and took it back out and played it to him on the Bluetooth speaker… Now that got him very instantly _really excited. 

_I had to wait for ages for a clear shot as this canny bird has been hiding inside the pines rather than perching on the outside in a clear LOS. He’s known something is not quite right, but today he made his fatal mistake and showed his belly in a small gap. I drilled him slightly lower in the body than intended, as he fell through the branches he squawked loudly in a highly distressed manner before carking it. This had the immediate effect of bringing in his sole surviving buddy, and all the invaders…

When a new mob of magpies has never been shot at before, and they’ve not encountered the caller, it’s real mayhem. They haven’t got a clue what’s going on as their mates fall out of the tree. They take off at the shot but loop straight back round and take another perch as they squawk WTF??? Sometimes young birds won’t take off at all and stay rooted to the spot. Big mistake. The dead quiet suppressed .22 subs help a lot. I made a pretty reasonable dent in the new mob before the survivors finally worked out there was something very _very_ bad happening, and went and perched on the territory boundary wondering what the hell it was. I’m pretty confident I’ll be into them first thing in the morning as they will not be able to resist exploring any new territorial opportunities.



Very nearly fucked up though because our resident pet kereru was in the pines when all the action went down and I damn near shot him / her. Got a glint of colour just at the critical moment. I would have had my arse kicked big time if I’d shot that bird… It does amaze me that it just flies out of the pines and straight into the little stand of natives directly behind where I’m shooting from, onto its normal perch. It’s probably only 4m away from me as I’m blitzing away. I think he quite likes watching what’s going on. Probably farkin’ hates ‘pies.

If anyone would like a copy of the latest recorded call (and all the rest) just let me know, PM me your email and I’ll add you to the shared folder on Google Drive and you can download them. I’ve had some guys from the Forum let me know that the calls have totally revolutionised their magpie shooting which is cool. Use them on a decent Bluetooth speaker with a bit of volume and you will be amazed at how quickly birds will come in. Just remember that once they start to associate the calls with dying, it will become harder to attract them, so don’t over use the caller.

----------


## Billbob

Ive always wanted to try it, have you frozen an adult magpie and used it as a decoy? could always stuff one  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kruza

> Shot this over a year ago while stalking another wallaby when this one popped its head up about 10m away from me. Slocked a pellet straight between the ears when it turned its head. 
> 
> Hatsan 125 Sniper in .25cal (break barrel), JSB Exact King 25.39grains doing 720fps
> 
> Attachment 202874


Bloody awesome. Nice shooting. Just goes to show what a springer in the hands of someone who can tune it and master the finicky temperament of holding it right can do. Hat off to you

----------


## Flyblown

I use them all the time @Billbob. About three hours after you’ve shot them is perfect, when they’ve got rigour mortis. But usually I just prop them up with a little wire stand, and I’ve also doctored a couple of the fence posts so that I can stand a dead magpie on top of it - pull the legs behind the wire and stand the head up with a few inches of #8.

Haven’t tried freezing them. 

Problem with using dead decoys is that Mrs Hawk pinches them within minutes. Not that I mind because she does me a favour with the cleaning up and there’s plenty more decoys available.

----------


## Billbob

That's cool, I did actually try it once, downloaded an app with sounds on it but the background noise in the recording was so bad that the magpie never even blinked. I shoot starlings but the dozens and use dead ones wires up on a post an that works a treat. We have hawks here and  they take advantage of any tit bits

----------


## turtle

Wobblies in Rotorua are still easy to get, not too keen on eating another one, but never say never.

----------


## tiroahunta

Mixed bag yesterday. 









Also a hare and three possums as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

I was getting about 900 magpies a year when I first started this thread @Flyblown.No matter how many you shoot more come in to the territory.I was only shooting a 32ha property at the time and used a live decoy in a cage that I replaced every three days.

On the coons tomorrow hope the bait I stole from the pantry works.

Hope the weather holds up,plenty of coons on the budding willows and pines.

----------


## Flyblown

The neighbour asked the other day how many he reckoned I’d shot over the last couple of years @Dundee. I didn’t have a clue of the top of my head. It sure as hell isn’t 900, luckily we don’t have those kind of numbers here. But I can certainly believe it from what I’ve seen on the hill country properties I visit. Flocks of the bloody things numbering in the dozens. 

I should have a count up of the ones I’ve taken photos of with the dog, and then add probably another third as many again for the ones that get hung up in the pines, or grabbed by my mate the hawk who always turns up as soon as the caller starts (canny bird that). Probably more like half as many again, i’ll probably only pick up about four of every six I shoot.

We’ve got a bunch of new arrivals on the pugged up dairy paddocks over the road. Reckon there must be a survivor or two in that lot because they were stoically refusing to come to the caller. I’ve been away for a few days so I’ll give it another go if it’s dry in the morning.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Back in the eighties between my dad, brother and  I we would shoot thirty or forty magpies during an afternoon. A lot of people would basically call us liers as they didn't think magpies would stick around with that number of casualties.
So the old man started pegging their heads(magpies) on the pump shed wall. Pups would jump up and pull a few down, but I had a count up one day and counted 1278.
Was definitely a talking point if anyone came to our place.
The first week of the first covid lockup I shot 42 out the dining room ranchsliders.

----------


## Marty Henry

[QUOTE=tiroahunta;1348145]Mixed bag yesterday. 









listen here my good man this is a dead parrot it has ceased to be its shuffled off this mortal coil and joined the choir invisible it's fucking snuffed it.  No its resting, beautiful plumage the Norwegian blue.

----------


## rossi.45

1st couple for the evening

----------


## Dundee

Pushing the old faithfull Stirling 14p out over gullys.

Got the bugger


Sent Bo over the gully cause I'm not walking over there. :Grin: 

Bo coming up the other side with the hare.

Never under estimate the .22lr Stirling

Love working the dog out long range,he got treats tonight but not the hare as its going in our freezer.Backstraps for the BBQ and back legs for the crock pot.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Pushing the old faithfull Stirling 14p out over gullys.
> Attachment 203719
> Got the bugger
> Attachment 203720
> Attachment 203722
> Sent Bo over the gully cause I'm not walking over there.
> Attachment 203723
> Bo coming up the other side with the hare.
> Attachment 203724
> ...


That stock is looking way better than it use to

----------


## Black Rabbit

> 1st couple for the evening 
> 
> Attachment 203711


What I see is...one smoke spicy rabbit , and one slow cooked rabbit over fire with honey.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tiroahunta

A walk/drive combo this arvo.






Had to thread the eye of a needle with this shot. Hare was visible in the gap (to the left)between bottom n next up boards. 

End result



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PeakViewRange

357... pest removal so yea it was a texas heart shot on the run... plus I also got 5 possums that night so a good night overall

----------


## rossi.45

first ones for this afternoons walk with the .22

----------


## kruza

This hare, sitting under the tree branch arrow points too.
55 meters (stepped out so + or - a meter or two)
16gr  .22 air rifle  pellet. 
Picked up in bino's, shot from immediately left of photo.

----------


## Black Rabbit

> first ones for this afternoons walk with the .22
> Attachment 203784


That are big! I like it as well for your rifle, what you were using? Hunting rabbits in this sort of place with this view is my dream....

----------


## Black Rabbit

> This hare, sitting under the tree branch arrow points too.
> 55 meters (stepped out so + or - a meter or two)
> 16gr  .22 air rifle  pellet. 
> Picked up in bino's, shot from immediately left of photo. Attachment 203801


One rabbit, two nice shots, one from you rifle, one from your camera. The depth of the color in your picture is good, iphone?

----------


## kruza

Nope huawei. Old as. Was a spectacular evening yesterday. took about 5.15pm. Guess light angle was just right. cheers.

----------


## akaroa1

I finished all the machining on this G1 22 yesterday 
Reassembled it last night
Sighted it in this morning 
Got these guys this afternoon 
What a great little rifle now

----------


## Steelisreal

> I finished all the machining on this G1 22 yesterday 
> Reassembled it last night
> Sighted it in this morning 
> Got these guys this afternoon 
> What a great little rifle now
> 
> Attachment 203899


Nice work! Where do we form the queue? 

I'll have a 22LR like this and a longer 30/30 barrel. A 22 K-Hornet or 25/20 barrel would be nice as well. Cheers

----------


## rossi.45

1st for the evening with the .204

----------


## Zedrex

Well the Gamo .22 is back in it's sweetspot after I mucked around trying various different slugs, gone back to the H&N Slug HP 21g, I would post a pic of tonights possum.....but it's over there folded over the branch I shot it on.....and its dark.....so you'll just have to imagine it 🤣

----------


## Billbob

> Well the Gamo .22 is back in it's sweetspot after I mucked around trying various different slugs, gone back to the H&N Slug HP 21g, I would post a pic of tonights possum.....but it's over there folded over the branch I shot it on.....and its dark.....so you'll just have to imagine it


Dont you hate that. Lost a few in macrocarpa hedges many a time. Do you go for wallabies with your Gamo?

----------


## 40mm

Splash two lizzards.

----------


## xyon

I bought this RWS Scimitar from GS in Christchurch recently. it needed some love, as the o-rings had all perished. After fixing I took it out on Sunday and got this hare with a kneeling shot from 50M with a JSB exact pellet.

----------


## kruza

that's a nice looking gun. Obviously accurate. A good pcp must be a joy to shoot.

----------


## Rush

Took the new 17hmr out today, got this one from 90m. Loving how flat this shoots compared to the .22.

----------


## Steelisreal

Nice work @Rush! Where's the damage on that wee critter? I had use of a very similar setup a couple of years ago and it was devastating on bunnies! Head shots only if you want to eat them or even keep as much as possible of  them for the hounds.

----------


## Rush

> Nice work @Rush! Where's the damage on that wee critter? I had use of a very similar setup a couple of years ago and it was devastating on bunnies! Head shots only if you want to eat them or even keep as much as possible of  them for the hounds.


Thank you! If you zoom in, you can see the bullet hole to the lower left of the base of its ear. I'm yet to harvest any meat off my kills but may have to learn how this spring - I have a mate that I go rabbiting with and he's keen to feed his dogs.

----------


## Gibo

> Thank you! If you zoom in, you can see the bullet hole to the lower left of the base of its ear. I'm yet to harvest any meat off my kills but may have to learn how this spring - I have a mate that I go rabbiting with and he's keen to feed his dogs.


Its super easy man, I harvest them for the kids cats. Lop the head and feet off with a tomahawk, nick across the back, insert both index fingers into the hole made by the nick, pull opposing directions and the skin will come off from the middle to both ends, cut down the belly and scoop out the guts, then I also use the tomahawk to give the inside of the pelvis a chop, then the poop shoot comes out clean too

----------


## NRT

Rats on the lawn

Sent from my Nokia X20 using Tapatalk

----------


## rugerman

Wish I had a lawn like that  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## charliehorse

> Rats on the lawn
> 
> Sent from my Nokia X20 using Tapatalk


Couple of decent sized holes in them!

----------


## NRT

308  with 125 SST  good for any critter

Sent from my Nokia X20 using Tapatalk

----------


## viper

Cold morning that turned into a still warm afternoon. 
Rabbits out warming up. 
Just over 30 shot on a pleasant walk.

----------


## hotbarrels

Planted some new citrus trees last weekend.  Checked on them this arvo and the F'ing rabbits have been at the tree roots.  I've been tolerant of them for the past couple of months, but tonight, something is doing to die!!

----------


## Dundee

Ranged a magpie at 120 yards.

No problem for the .22 Stirling

----------


## chopsuey

New spot today. 2 hares 8 rabbits ranged between 39 and 205yards. Great way to finish the weekend!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Spotted another hare while running the dogs.

Not to far away this time.

Bo doesn't move till the shot goes off so its all safe.

And another retrieve for Bo

----------


## tiroahunta

A bit of HMR goodness over weekend n tonight....



Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk

----------


## SL600

Spring Has Sprung!

----------


## Black Rabbit

> Spring Has Sprung!Attachment 205069


223, or 17 HMR?

----------


## kruza

This critter tonight with gamo. Only one could get close enough too (only shoot gamo out to 25 meters)
15m   16.44gr stoeger x-field diabolo.Hand held scope torch I have for tx200. Hideous gamo scope. (it shook my 3-12x40  to death yesterday resighting it after putting new barrel on. )

----------


## kruza

> Spring Has Sprung!Attachment 205069


did you shoot the foot of the second hare from bottom???

----------


## SL600

HMR

----------


## SL600

Actually rabbits. Yea duno whats the haps with that as it was a one shot in the neck

----------


## kruza

lot bigger than rabbits here. But yep my mistake. was it laying down? Might have gone right through on just the perfect angle. Or it was  covering its head with its foot knowing the end was here. lol

----------


## SL600

> lot bigger than rabbits here. But yep my mistake. was it laying down? Might have gone right through on just the perfect angle. Or it was  covering its head with its foot knowing the end was here. lol


Yea I think the later would be right, didnt have much time to watch, too busy getting the second mag in  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dama dama

Good way to start the weekend.

----------


## Dundee

Now thats a feckin big bugger!

----------


## tiroahunta

> Now thats a feckin big bugger!
> Attachment 205221


Big hare alright

Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroahunta

Mixed bag tonight. Turkey, possum and rabbit. 

Possums sat well. One not retrieved 4-5 let go as couldnt access the drop point. Will have to slash a track at some stage. 



Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk

----------


## NZ32

Bit of fun this morning, took my 50cal muzzel loader out and shot a goat. Need to try for a deer next.

----------


## Inder

> Mixed bag tonight. Turkey, possum and rabbit. 
> 
> Possums sat well. One not retrieved 4-5 let go as couldnt access the drop point. Will have to slash a track at some stage. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk


Nice bag, what is Turkey season is like in NZ?

----------


## Inder

> Mixed bag tonight. Turkey, possum and rabbit. 
> 
> Possums sat well. One not retrieved 4-5 let go as couldnt access the drop point. Will have to slash a track at some stage. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk


Nice bag, what is Turkey season is like in NZ?

----------


## Black Rabbit

> Now thats a feckin big bugger!
> Attachment 205221


This is the biggest hare I have even seen? Smoke or stew?

----------


## kruza

> This is the biggest hare I have even seen? Smoke or stew?


at that size probably spit roast 😂

----------


## Black Rabbit

> at that size probably spit roast


Good idea!  :Thumbsup:  Can `t wait to see it out of fire...

----------


## WOPASS

got some daytime crop camping possums on sat, the old fence batten caliber proving its capability's again


and a Hare i tipped over a few weeks ago stretching the barrel with the 223, 


and a couple of magpie bits from last weekend chucked in for fun

----------


## tiroahunta

> Nice bag, what is Turkey season is like in NZ?


No season as such. If for human consumption months with no 'r' in them. Basically winter. 

Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk

----------


## Inder

> No season as such. If for human consumption months with no 'r' in them. Basically winter. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk


Thanks @tiroahunta so reverse than ours, We traditionally don't hunt/fish in months with no "R" .

----------


## SL600

17 Hornet home loads @ 205m.......yea I think they're working OK

----------


## Dundee

Had an interesting evening last night.Neighbours wild hogs got out of there pig pen.When they approached I was on the quad with the Stirling .22.I told them I could help catch them with it. They said they didn't want them dead. So we were off on a live pig capture right on dark.Two dogs were let out one was bailed hog tied and duck tape around its snout. The other hog went thru another fence where the second dog bailed it and the other dog caught up with the comotion.The last hog was captured in the creek. I had the job of holding the dogs while the second hogs snout was duck taped and legs were tied. Once both hogs were captured and tied the dogs were brought back up to the track and placed in a trailer. I killed the electricity on the fences so the last hog could be carted back up to the second trailer,then they went back for the other hog and dragged his sorry arse back up to the track.

Geeze that was an adrenlined full evening,never done pig hunting but hell live capture is something......the squealing from the hogs once caught was unreal!!

----------


## Rushy

Are your neighbours breeding from them Dundee or are they just fattening for the pot?  If breeding then they should at least give you half a litter for your troubles.

----------


## Dundee

They keep them for training there pig dogs,those two that caught them were pretty darned fast and didn't want to let go.

----------


## Dundee

Sorted for a few more months,can't get my remmy bucket of bullets so had to settle for winnie.

----------


## charliehorse

> 17 Hornet home loads @ 205m.......yea I think they're working OKAttachment 205555


How do you find the 'bang' without a supressor @SL600

----------


## SL600

> How do you find the 'bang' without a supressor @SL600


The bang is actually not a lot more than HMR I reckon.One or two shots  is ok without muffs but defo no more than that. No close 
neighbors so I don't bother with muffler.

----------


## rossi.45

1st for this evening

.222 Sako - 6X Kahles
50grn. VMax

----------


## Dundee

Took the dogs up the track and spotted another hare,the hares love this gully have shot heaps over there.

Zoomed in.

Fired the Stirling 14p and Bo was off.

Across the gully as fast as bullet and coming back up the other side.

----------


## Dundee

Geeze Bo got a good work out today,second hare for the retrieve from the Stirling.

Zoom again.

And set Bo off!



Home now for a beer!

----------


## Black Rabbit

Is that your phone?? :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

> Is that your phone??


He did find my phone once and carried it across the river,it fell out as I was getting down the bank.Bloody champ this dog.

----------


## charliehorse

Went up the bush today for a deer but had no luck except for stalking in on a couple of pigs. On the walk home I decided to make sure the 110g Barnes were travelling like they're supposed to so this fella took one for the team

----------


## Black Rabbit

Rich guy eh :Thumbsup:  But it `s good for the hare, instant dead.

----------


## charliehorse

> Rich guy eh But it `s good for the hare, instant dead.


Don't worry that thought crossed my mind briefly but don't seem to be getting any deer on the deck lately so the hundred or so i have should see me through for quite some time.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Don't worry that thought crossed my mind briefly but don't seem to be getting any deer on the deck lately so the hundred or so i have should see me through for quite some time.


And its good to fire the bigger cannon now and again even if its just for peice of mind knowing its still zeroed properly.

----------


## Bert 71

If you can head shoot a hare then a deer won't stand much of a chance, as the saying goes...aim small, miss small.

----------


## SL600

> Went up the bush today for a deer but had no luck except for stalking in on a couple of pigs. On the walk home I decided to make sure the 110g Barnes were travelling like they're supposed to so this fella took one for the team 
> Attachment 206025


Wow.. He's lucky he kept his head :-)

----------


## vulcannz

Went to the cuzzies place in the wairarapa today. Wasn't much happening, place is usually crawling with hares but I reckon there's to much water on the ground. But I did get a 50m offhand shot at a fleeing hare today with the little badger... I was quite proud (and surprised) at hitting it.

----------


## mudgripz

Nice...  Times we've gone out and shot 1000+ in an evening. Other times you take the rifle for a wee wander and pop just a handful.  Either way its dam good fun..   :Have A Nice Day:  

Spring shooting just about to start in Canterbury/ Tekapo for us - looking forward to it !!

----------


## Nasty Factory Trigger

Thought I'd have a quick mooch about the farm after trialling ammo and sighting in the 17 HMR  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## tiroahunta

Have a on going problem with these....



Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nasty Factory Trigger

> Have a on going problem with these....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk


Want help?    :Thumbsup:

----------


## SL600

Introducing my Grandy,s to non screen time. Might have made myself redundant :-)

----------


## Black Rabbit

Nice scope

----------


## tiroahunta

Pest control over last 4/5  days....

Theres at least four more plovers n another rabbit n hare that hasnt being pictured

Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk

----------


## charliehorse

Took the wife and kids out for a late afternoon of Hare destruction with the 22-250 and 17Hornet to celebrate daylight saving. Threw the bbq in for a hot snag after the work was done and the sun was setting. Busy morning boning out and vac packing.

----------


## GdaRock

Great haul, what was the average distance you were nailing them at?

----------


## Mr300WSM

1 hare six possums last night then came across 5 of these, only had the 10/22 but managed 3 out of the 5

----------


## rossi.45

Last shot of the day 383 yards

1st 50 shots of the day practice with the Quad at 100yards

----------


## charliehorse

@GdaRock varied from 30m to 220m.

----------


## Dundee

Took Bo and Ace for a run up the track after work,sighted three hares never got a shot..Back home locked them up and went solo to the run off.Sighted one at 200 yards but it ducked for cover.Rode the quad around to where I saw it hide.Spotted it sitting in the grass,couldn't tell where it was facing head or ass on.Let the .22 do the buis an blew the back end.Finished with a tidy head shot.Reason only one leg and two back straps on the plate.



Going to feed the giant eel under the bridge with the left overs tomorrow.

----------


## vulcannz

What range did you get the cones at  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> What range did you get the cones at


Getting more cones than hares this year,was averaging one or two a day last spring. Just running the dogs and no spotlighting.

----------


## Black Rabbit

cone, rabbits and honey is a good combination for dinner  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

Another hare for the pot.

----------


## Dundee

Sorted.

----------


## kruza

3 sparrows, two starlings,a finch,couple of yellow hammers,  and one of those god awful introduced black birds that fly off making a hell of a racket putting everything on alert. Much to my suprise a new respect for small bird air rifle shooters. Its a bit of a skill shooting small birds through branches and little gaps at angles they arnt prone to sitting still. Definitly something ill do more often as I walk the farm.

----------


## 40mm

Doing my bit for the neighborhood.
Those of you who can count will notice two empty shells for three pieces of rubbish cleaned up.
Would be four for two, but the third Rosella I hit managed to fly into the bush for a 'rest'

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

> Doing my bit for the neighborhood.
> Those of you who can count will notice two empty shells for three pieces of rubbish cleaned up.
> Would be four for two, but the third Rosella I hit managed to fly into the bush for a 'rest'
> 
> Attachment 207523Attachment 207523


Pretty birds

----------


## mudgripz

Very pretty..

----------


## Marty Henry

Beautiful plumage, it's still a dead parrot though.

----------


## chopsuey

Crop protection last night. 104yards and 80yards 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

Awesome. What's the rifle? How loud is it compared to a .22lr sub?

----------


## flock

? What cal and are you using slugs

----------


## chopsuey

It is a FX Impact M3 at the moment shooting JSB 18.13gr diablo pellets. Will soon be tuning for Spyda slugs. As quiet if not quieter than 22lr subs. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## chopsuey

> It is a FX Impact M3 at the moment shooting JSB 18.13gr diablo pellets. Will soon be tuning for Spyda slugs. As quiet if not quieter than 22lr subs. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


.22 cal

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Took Bo and Ace for another wander.

Bo was the winner after the shot but they both looked happy.

My dog Bo on the left and Seans dog Ace on the right.

Took some cuts off for the table.

And Max the fat cat and the dogs got treats.

----------


## rossi.45

first for the evening with my son behind the trigger . . been a few years since we have walked these paddocks together so very enjoyable

----------


## Black Rabbit

Hey Dundee

Is that your cat? Or she only lives there?

----------


## Dundee

> Hey Dundee
> 
> Is that your cat? Or she only lives there?


Max is our farm cat he doesn't go far as he feeds on the best.

----------


## Black Rabbit

> Max is our farm cat he doesn't go far as he feeds on the best.
> Attachment 208141


Yeah, he must be, all the fresh meats... :Pacman:

----------


## Andygr

I'm not really a cat person but credit where credit's due. This was last nights haul by our old cat. She decided to bring them all to the back door.

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Just a small sample pack.
KH

----------


## kruza

yep and knocking of wild cats is one purpose I've set for myself. I'm  neither young nor stupid.
 I appesiate cats as hunters and its the same reason I shoot them.
 I'd rather native than an introduced species that kills them.
 Still they are an awesome animal and have my respect as hunters for sure.

----------


## rossi.45

1st for the evening
.204 Ruger No.1

----------


## Double tap

5 hoppers yesterday 
And another 11 hoppers this afternoon plus a bonus cat
Youngest boy wouldn’t let me take a pic of him as he didn’t shoot a rabbit just wasn’t his day

----------


## Dundee

Had a bit of sun strike but still got the bugger.

Shot from the rail fence where I picked he hare up from.

Dinner sorted!

----------


## kruza

This bugger at 35m
 Tx200, 16gr AA field deablo
totally open field, back wind.
 very slow stalk to get to range, with me cheap gillie suit, but it works.
Chased it's mate around for a bit,  but a misjudged shot, a missed running shot and a long shot that just whizzed by its head (bad wind calculation on my behalf) and I wasn't getting near it again. Also  a  starling and yellow hammer.
 Still I eat, dogs ate, cat got heart, cat traps got Rebaited, hawks get innards.
 nice middle of the day walk.

----------


## Billbob

Good work mate

----------


## kruza

cheers. eaten it to. rub with salt, and pepper, sear in pan, then bake. Delicious. ( I've never let my small game hang to set the meat)
 Hopefully we can get out for a shoot one day Billbob.
 If your over this coast and island one day shout out.

----------


## Dundee

.22 at it again....stretched too the limits.

Zoomed in.

Shot the hare from the ridge across the gully.

----------


## Dundee

This one 

Got her

She fell in a creek.

Backstraps for the BBQ

Take another couple legs for the table.

----------


## Dundee

No this is not a hybrid hare with 4 back straps :Grin:

----------


## kruza

always good feeling to pull off a long range shot.
 Is it just the angle of pic or is that a pretty thick barrel? 
 nice shooting.

----------


## Dundee

Just the angle Kruza.

----------


## Shearer



----------


## Gibo

Getting some close up cat food vids :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## charliehorse

Little bit of surgery with the 17 Hornet tonight.

----------


## Black Rabbit

Nice head shots

----------


## charliehorse

The 17H is a tack driver, shot of the night was the one through the eye, was all I could see with the green spotlight and him in the long grass. Hell of a mess.

----------


## GdaRock

> Getting some close up cat food vids
> Attachment 208401
> Attachment 208402


Nice shot! Distance?

----------


## Marty Henry

Nowhere near as far as Dundee and his sterling 🙂

----------


## southernman

Been getting a few of these, Canada magpie, 
 really like the Fx dreamline air rifle, more accurate than my .22, this one in .25cal,

----------


## Mintie

Turns out I wasn't the only hunter out on my clients property last night! I noticed the Cat first and watched it for a min before I saw the 3 Rats climbing in the tree, as the Cat got a bit closer I realized he was stalking them so hit the record button. It was a bit out of focus at first because they were only 70m away and I had been looking for rabbits at 150m. The Cat got a great kill easily and walked off with his dinner. It's always a pleasure to watch what goes on in nature when nothing knows you are there. Shot using my Pard TA62-35 hand held thermal.

https://www.instagram.com/reel/Cj9Ud...d=MDJmNzVkMjY=

----------


## Gibo

> Turns out I wasn't the only hunter out on my clients property last night! I noticed the Cat first and watched it for a min before I saw the 3 Rats climbing in the tree, as the Cat got a bit closer I realized he was stalking them so hit the record button. It was a bit out of focus at first because they were only 70m away and I had been looking for rabbits at 150m. The Cat got a great kill easily and walked off with his dinner. It's always a pleasure to watch what goes on in nature when nothing knows you are there. Shot using my Pard TA62-35 hand held thermal.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/reel/Cj9Ud...d=MDJmNzVkMjY=


Bloody ninja's!

----------


## kruza

This little critter.
 May not seem much but first none target use of crosman 1322, pumper air pistol, I've just started working on. Small bird and close rabbit, prob be up to 25m max for rabbits.(after change piston, valve and port) 
 Starling
 10m to tree, about same up.
 15.89gr pellet.
 10x pumps

----------


## Mintie

> This little critter.
>  May not seem much but first none target use of crosman 1322, pumper air pistol, I've just started working on. Small bird and close rabbit, prob be up to 25m max for rabbits.(after change piston, valve and port) 
>  Starling
>  10m to tree, about same up.
>  15.89gr pellet.
>  10x pumps
> Attachment 208678


Have built up a couple of those, good fun!

----------


## Dundee

Seen a white starling the other day,but there a hundreds around ,shooting it or seeing it again will be a lotto.

----------


## Billbob

If you shoot that white Starling, Send it to me and I'll taxidermy it for you

----------


## kruza

It's quite taken me.
 It is really good fun. Really good on birds. Got two more later on.
 I'm going to upgrade the piston etc and if that works out, buy another and blow the cash building custom. Match trigger set, Loather Walther barrel, piston, valve, port,custom wood,
 The amount of market part choice is awesome.

----------


## Mintie

> It's quite taken me.
>  It is really good fun. Really good on birds. Got two more later on.
>  I'm going to upgrade the piston etc and if that works out, buy another and blow the cash building custom. Match trigger set, Loather Walther barrel, piston, valve, port,custom wood,
>  The amount of market part choice is awesome.


I got more enjoyment from the 2240/2250 range as I'm not really a fan of pumping up for each shot. I do love the customization though!

----------


## kruza

Could live without the pumping myself and had a good look at 22xx range and the conversion to pcp kits for them as well.
 They look awesome, but end of day couldn't get past the fact they arn't self contained for power. That was the only thing stopped me going that way.

----------


## rossi.45

1st for the evening . .
92 .45LC Rossi 240grn. LEE bullet

----------


## Micky Duck

the .45LC has a unique sound to it...almost like the .410  great wee round when used within its limits.
would be dirt cheap to load for too..the primer would be most costly bit now...

----------


## Black Rabbit

> 1st for the evening . .
> 92 .45LC Rossi 240grn. LEE bullet
> 
> Attachment 208722


Nice lever action rifle. I think lever action for rabbits maybe will have chance for a second shot compare to bolt action? Or I am wrong about it.

----------


## rossi.45

> Nice lever action rifle. I think lever action for rabbits maybe will have chance for a second shot compare to bolt action? Or I am wrong about it.


i would say that a lever action when used by a shooter that knows what he is doing is only a little slower if that than a semi used by your average shooter.
keep the butt into the shoulder and your eye following the game as you cycle the action with authority as the rifle recoils and it is a thing of bueaty when it all comes together . . . R

----------


## rossi.45

> the .45LC has a unique sound to it...almost like the .410  great wee round when used within its limits.
> would be dirt cheap to load for too..the primer would be most costly bit now...


absolutely MD  

i have a lot of time for the .45LC, its one of those rounds that because of its age lots of ammo is down loaded for older guns so its considered by many to be only a Cowboy Action Shooters choice . . but if your able to get +P ammo for it or reload its got a lot more potential.  
These days i only use light bullets but there was a time i ran it at full noise with heavy bullets for Deer, Goats at close range . . on paper the numbers dont seem that impressive but Real world results up close and personal are devastating on animals, running game is smashed to the ground with a good chest shot . . sorry about the ramble,  i get a bit excited when i talk about .45s

----------


## Black Rabbit

> i would say that a lever action when used by a shooter that knows what he is doing is only a little slower if that than a semi used by your average shooter.
> keep the butt into the shoulder and your eye following the game as you cycle the action with authority as the rifle recoils and it is a thing of bueaty when it all comes together . . . R


Thank you. Do `t have a lever action experience, but has this idea since my first goat shooting. "_The thing of beauty when it all comes together_"  as you said, may I see it as "feel the shots"? I think you know what meant.

----------


## Dundee

This fat girl was stupid enough to stick her head up out of the long grass.

Hang for a bit before the labradors turn up.

----------


## Dundee



----------


## kruza

So I'm on a relentless attack of the starlings, in the macs, around wool shed etc with 1322. They are way onto me and I've only got to step outside and the alarm  calls go off, majority take off to other trees to watch, while a few, that have sussed places still in trees that are well covered, are warn those returning.
 I'm going to hound them a few. more days with 1322, and then start with the tx200, sniping them out of the other trees they sit in.  Don't want them back nesting next year.
 This one was hopping between branches so pulled a snap shot, and was rather pleased with it.
Through the eye out the top of skull.

 1322 firing JSB Hades 15.89gr
 35ft up, 8 meters out from tree

----------


## Flyblown

Got some big as hares this evening, plus a dozen or so bunnies. Couple of these will be as heavy as Ive ever shot I reckon. The dogs are well impressed, dogs dinner sorted for a fortnight. I took the .22LR and .223 Rem but ended up only using the .22LR, with S&B subsonic HPs. Had a couple of corker shots quite steeply downhill with the sun directly behind me, 127m and 116m. The sun lit up the wee 40gr bullets, both clearly visible all the way to the unfortunate hares on 16x magnification. Love seeing the arc of the trajectory, super satisfying to land this excellent ammo right were its intended.

----------


## Micky Duck

> i would say that a lever action when used by a shooter that knows what he is doing is only a little slower if that than a semi used by your average shooter.
> keep the butt into the shoulder and your eye following the game as you cycle the action with authority as the rifle recoils and it is a thing of bueaty when it all comes together . . . R


agree 100% and the difference between a semi and a pump is even less....all three work much better if you actully stop for split second and AIM... I for one have been guilty of spray n pray far too many times even with bolt actions.

----------


## Marty Henry

> 1st for the evening . .
> 92 .45LC Rossi 240grn. LEE bullet
> 
> Attachment 208722


And you hit it with the factory sights too. It was only after I fitted a Lyman 66 to my Winchester 94 that I truly fell in love with it.

----------


## tiroahunta

Yestys pestys....

Morning goose..

...and a arvo possum

With a side of mynah n plover  (no pics)

Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk

----------


## rossi.45



----------


## tiroahunta

Bit of HMR goodness....



Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk

----------


## charliehorse

Dished out a few headaches last night with the 22-250 and 53g Varmageddons

----------


## kruza

Nice shooting. I usually find a a very small red drop of blood where I've shot with air rifle. 
 Guess your having no trouble finding where you hit.
 Rather devastating for hares 👍

----------


## charliehorse

Yea knocks em down pretty good, meat saver shots :Thumbsup: This farm is rolling to steep so we just drive the tracks and shoot over the bonnet, which means i dont have to carry the heavy beast

----------


## rossi.45

> And you hit it with the factory sights too. It was only after I fitted a Lyman 66 to my Winchester 94 that I truly fell in love with it.



Yeah they take some getting used to     @Marty Henry  . . . first time i saw the sights when the rifle arrived i thought WTF are these and started looking online to see other opinions, lots of negatives and chop the ears off comments.  Decided to keep them and try to get used to them,  which i did in time and now i dont think of them as being different or a problem.

i use a 6oclock sight picture with a little white space between the bottom of the square and the front sight . . .  target was at 50yards,  good to go out to 70ish yards with some holdover

----------


## Dundee

Dropped an Aussie today....get them every day but this was lab time!

Bo retreived.

Then Ace and Bo had a chin wag about the result! :Grin:

----------


## Black Rabbit

Nice dog.

----------


## Trout

Slug gun does the business at 8.40pm tonight ,game keeper thinking about it.

----------


## Black Rabbit

I should buy a little bunny see how my cats feel about it

----------


## JoshC

Quick walk around the hill over the road from our house with the young fella. Four big hares and two rabbits in about an hour. Couple of 150m shots with the .22, love this wee Bergara, its deadly.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rossi.45

1st for this evening with the .204

----------


## Black Rabbit

You gents in Otago really got lots of fun!!  :Thumbsup:  especially for those who have piece of land. Once before I thought should be at least 300ha, but now I think up to 50ha will be enough for me and my wife, sheep, goats, horses, hares,,, cow to big for me now.

----------


## Dundee

> 1st for this evening with the .204
> 
> Attachment 210187


geeze those optics are massive!

----------


## schwen

Seen this buggar a few times while hunting with the M2 but he's always been well out of range. Last night stalked to within 150 meters and nailed him with the .17 CZ455 that I bought off this forum.

----------


## Marty Henry

Went out last evening and shot into the night. It's somewhere tahr may recognised. Managed a total of 7 species, Canada goose, squarking Aussie, rabbit, hare, ferret and an accidental hedgehog oops that's only 6. I'm not great with a camera and rifle, can't multitask that well.
As you can see there are a few Canada's left for later

----------


## kruza

One of two starlings nesting in roof that have eluded me for about 3 weeks.
 Very gun savy pair. 
 25m distance, height of a power pole

15.89  gr hades  .22
 Crosman 1322 multipump air pistol. 10x pumps. 
 Stock and 18inch barrel added. 
 Its a lethal small bird gun to around 20-25m range. 
 Totally recommend it to anyone who wants a cheap bird/rat gun. 
 Light, short and soooo much fun.

----------


## rossi.45

> geeze those optics are massive!


its just what happens @Dundee if you get into Varminting  . . ya start with a sporter .223 with a low power scope 
then the scopes get bigger and bigger, the barrels get heavier and heavier 
etc etc  . . untill one day you have a whole bunch of rifles from light to heavy and inbetween

----------


## GdaRock

Those peacocks are cunning little buggers, well done.

----------


## kruza

6 starlings from mob I've been hammering for few weeks. Which is an awsome amount for how wary they are.
 Mind you that's over about 5 hours! 
 Roll on Bailage getting cut. Open up the rabbit and hares again. 
 1st shot of day. Best shot of day
 30m. About 15 to 20ft up. 
 Could only see head clearly.
 Tx200 16gr AA field deablo

----------


## kruza

Did you find the fun and games start when they are onto you.
 Lot of eyes. Not stupid.
 Activly looking for you when they land. Hiding behind branches, keeping twiggy stuff between you. Never still for long.
 Its more fun than you can shake a stick at.  Keeps the mynars of the locote fruit and now there's 3 tuis that feed on it unmolested

----------


## JoshC

44 goats and 4 red deer this afternoon. Bloody good avo, 3 of us shooting, bumped several smaller mobs of goats through the afternoon and not one got away, therefore none trained for next time. Been a while since I had a decent goat cull. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kruza

70m not uncommon with the English. People shoot out to 100.
 I shoot to 50-55m with one, it would pull 70m head shot and kill rabbit. Another up to 25m as group starts to widen after that (gamo) .
 Another to 20m/25m for birds, won't touch rabbits with it till increase power. Then 20m on rabbits.
 Other one is pump and haven't used it as waiting for steel breech. Hoping it will cover 30 to 40m+
 Prices range from $300 to $1200 with out scope.
 The top end one is an air arms rifle. weihrauch is anther top brand. 
 Midrange one is gamo $500. Be careful with gamo they have some good an some shit guns.
 I got a bad one. That's won't shot it past 25m. It's got way enough power for 50m
$ 300 ones both pump action crosman. One waiting for breech. The other is my favorite Gun. And lest powerful I have. 
 You get what you pay for basically.

----------


## kruza

Go over to kiwi air gunners and ask the question, maybe with a price range. Lot of guys there have owned multiple hunting air rifles.

----------


## Josan

You can't go wrong with Air Arms or Weihrauch, springers and PCP's. The only Weihrauch i would avoid is the HW57, due to it's accuracy-killing loading port. Air Arms and Weihrauch spingers usually only need a tiny bit of trigger adjustment and Weihrauch breakbarrels sometimes need the barrel pivot bolt tension slightly adjusted for maximum accuracy. You will have a lifetime of enjoyment from these quality air rifles.

----------


## Dama dama

My Weihrauch HW95 .177 scored this last night at about 30m.  My wife hates magpies so a few brownie points for me!


H&N Barracuda 10.65gr for those who care for such info.

----------


## rossi.45

1st on a rain n drizzle walk

----------


## Shearer

Dirty little asparagus eater meets his maker.

----------


## charliehorse

Seems to be quite 'intact' for a little fella. I usually find they dont hold together that well. What did you use to send him on his way?

----------


## kruza

I imagine the taste of raw asparagus was enough to do it.  :Grin:

----------


## Pommy

12 future Starlings taken care of so far this spring. All without firing a shot.

----------


## Shearer

> Seems to be quite 'intact' for a little fella. I usually find they dont hold together that well. What did you use to send him on his way?


CCI .22lr sub. You're right. It didn't make much of a mess. Side on through the shoulder at 15m.

----------


## john m



----------


## SL600

Nine in one shot.Now that is economical!

----------


## Billbob

> Attachment 210938


The mighty .30 cal, I still am to add one to my collection :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Seventenths

A few possums from the other night

----------


## quentin

In what feels like forever, I received a message from one of the neighbors advising that I should pop over and check out the fresh baked batch of rabbits.
The 22 hasn't been out of the safe for a while, but still seems to be accurate enough at 50m. At least this one was big enough to eat. The rest were left for the hawks to pick up in the morning.

----------


## flock

Wow, what is that rifle? the more I look i think its a Tika, awesome stock set up.

----------


## SL600

School is almost out. The fun has begun.

----------


## Flyblown

My one young fella comes to me this arvo, Dad I'm as bored as fuck. So am I son, lets go shoot a gong. Ok, he says. Perfect conditions for it, been waiting for a gentler westerly to shoot across the wind at range with the .22LR, to teach him some wind holds. At 100m he hits the 100mm gong second shot in quite a gusty wind, but then it's just too easy and a waste of ammo. So we set back to 150m and he hits it after shot 4 or so and then it's too easy again, plink plink plink. Wind hold was between 2 - 3 mil, depending. 

Righto, lets go look for a hare or bunny. Spy a hare at about 80m but it spies us too and takes off into the creek. Reckon he'll pop out the other side soon enough, so we set up with the sitting bipod (long grass atm of course) and wait a bit. Couple of minutes later there he is at 120m but moving up the paddock and away from us. I tell the young fella to get ready whilst I range him and call the dial up click value. Couple of false starts as Mr. Hare stops and goes, then he pulls up at 148m to nibble. OK son, 49 clicks up and don't try anything fancy, hold level with the shoulder and a bit less windage (wind was from about 2 o'clock). 

Pfffttt goes the super quiet sub round and it's white belly and kicking and a broken shoulder... then dead. Perfect. Chuffed, a worthwhile hour learning wind.

----------


## quentin

> Wow, what is that rifle? the more I look i think its a Tika, awesome stock set up.


Yep, good spotting. Tikka T1x with 16" barrel. Been trying out an Oryx chassis, and quite liking it. Definitely heavier than the Stug stock it used to have, but it's still manageable.

----------


## Trout

No far to go hunting,neighbors lawn which they visit about twice a year.This guy didnt get to finish his breakfast this morning.At this time of the yr,im shooting about 2 or 3 a week on this green back lawn which is 20 mtrs from the forest.Other morning there was 5 rabbits out there.Must be the odd red or fallow yearling wandering around out there soon.

----------


## Steve123

Got a rabbit this morning, was surprised at how much affect cutting 6 inches off the barrel had on the sound. Used to be totally silent Looks like i'll need a better can than the el cheapo thats on now.

----------


## Trout

Well the rabbit didnt hear it.

----------


## Steve123

> Well the rabbit didnt hear it.


Nah but his mates did. I'll go back and get them tonight, all going to plan.

----------


## Trout

About 4 yrs ago,late evening in the 1st week of December.My wife seen a fallowing yearling from the kitchen window up stairs.Right where that big stone is in bottom photo.
Cheeky bugger.

----------


## chopsuey

Another 1 this week at 88yards. Missed the 1st shot up close behind long grass. He took off and stopped long enough for a headshot. 25gr slug under the eye.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroahunta

A bit more HMR goodness...

Theres a trough below the bottom of the blue line. Puffed a pigeon off there....luckliy it fell onto the pdk n not in the trough..



Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk

----------


## kruza

Pigeon??

----------


## flock

Looks like a plover to me, noisy bloody things.

----------


## tiroahunta

> Looks like a plover to me, noisy bloody things.


Ill put in a bit of context. Pigeon was shot off trough. Shot a plover as well. Obviously i didnt do a good job in the description......

Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk

----------


## mudgripz

Nice little shoot last night on farm near chch - albeit a short one.  Popped 17 hares in under 2 hours - then Cruiser showed electrical fault and we headed home. 223s all round for boys and caliber ideal in the 30-50k crosswinds, at ranges from 40-140 meters. Doing the driving last night but still nailed a couple. I really enjoy the precision of this Howa 1500 223. Real sharpshooter on bench and in the field. 

Short trip but boys still went home with a smile. We have shot them by the thousand, but it can also be a fun outing popping just a few bunnies here and there.

----------


## kruza

Yep, spur wing plover. Self introduced from aussie 1930s.
 Known to pick the ticks off crocks.
 Them and paradise ducks biggest pain in arse I can think of trying to get close to hares.
 Especially at night.
 Had a paradise duck yesterday evening watch me go past it  doing a stalk on a hare. Got to 35m away from hare (had already passed the paradise by about 20m)and it took off bleating its alarm call, headed strait at hare, sent it back into the long grass. Then it had the cheek to circle and land 40m away. Sighted it up but refrained from shooting it.
 Then had to put up with spur wing plovers screeching and putting Everthing on alert everytime they saw the red light near a dam.
 If they weren't self introduced I'd knock the lot off.
 If the paradise weren't emdemic to nz I bloody knock them off too.

----------


## Mintie

Speaking of Paradise ducks.... these 2 were shot with a single .17hmr shot at 100m earlier this week. Yes I have a permit.

----------


## kruza

Took latest acquisition out.
 SIG Sauer asp20 .177
 Pellets : JSB exact heavy 10.34gr
 40m approx. 
 Shot a bit low and to right, still getting use to gun.
 Put hare down but not out so popped one in head when got to it.

----------


## Northkiwi

Finally got around to putting the aftermarket dial up turrets (purchased on here) on my VX3 1-5 and getting it set up n the FX Dreamline .22 PCP.  Took a bit of fiddling to get the little torx grub screws that hold the turrets to the pin that slots into the screw slots on the turret.  But it works.....  I took the windage one off in the end as it gets in the way of the mag a little and probably won't use it anyway - might put that on the old .243.  

The old story - first rabbit (before I'd sorted the windage) I missed 2 easy shots before noticing I'd managed to accidentally wind on 8 MOA...  The next one wasn't so lucky, 68 yards, dialed 5MOA + 3 clicks - over he went.  Way way better than trying to estimate holdover.

----------


## Nathan F

223 vs hare. 50gn v max 100 yds 3000fps

----------


## kruza

That is some impressive damage

----------


## Mintie

3 Pukeko shot yesterday with the Matador using JSB Hades, 25-80m. Yes I have a permit.

----------


## kruza

You eat them? If you casserole them at very low heat, they lose all their stringyness and are quite nice.

----------


## Mintie

> You eat them? If you casserole them at very low heat, they lose all their stringyness and are quite nice.


Nah, I handle them every day and have only heard bad things about the flavor. Apparently the younger birds are ok if cooked right but I'm not really interested in it. Feel free to come grab some one day though

----------


## kruza

Thanks for offer.  More likely to shoot one if hungry.  Then the pheasants be in more dangour than pukeo. I rather like them as birds, and have had some rather amusing moments watching them.

----------


## AMac

> You eat them? If you casserole them at very low heat, they lose all their stringyness and are quite nice.


Really? the brick recipe not true?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kruza

Brick probly help if you don't slow cook them. Tried a couple other ways and tough and stringy.

----------


## Bobba

What's become an annual goose clear out in a local forest.  60 odd birds and few for the salami pile.

----------


## Billbob

> 3 Pukeko shot yesterday with the Matador using JSB Hades, 25-80m. Yes I have a permit.
> 
> Attachment 211995


You shooting .22 or .25 Hades through that @Mintie ?

----------


## Double tap

First rabbit with the bow 
Any opinions on what this rabbit has

----------


## Rushy

Coccidiosis

----------


## vulcannz

Baked beans flavoured rabbit?

----------


## Mintie

> You shooting .22 or .25 Hades through that @Mintie ?


.22 Hades mate

----------


## Mintie

13 Pukeko eggs in one nest, new PB for me beating my last PB by 1. Interesting thing with this one was 2 nests 50m each side with 5 in each as well so a total of 23 crushed, all along one edge of a Maize field. Definitely the right time to head out and check for nests!

----------


## flock

? What speed are you pushing the hades, Mintie

----------


## kruza

So I decided stuff the paper equations, the best way to check number of mildots on a hares head for distance was to nail on to a post and set it at differnt ranges then record the data.
 Went to get hare left for hawks, nope way to far gone.
 So any way one pops up at dam 160m away.  Mid arvo.
 Mates son was visiting and has his own arsnel at house, so I asked if he wanted to shoot as he vary rarely has time these days.
 So he grabbed the .22 lr then changed his mind for the 243.
 This was the resault

 Which when I walked down didn't impress me as I wanted the head then I turned it over.
 Unbelievable, awsome human shot and I got to measure the mildots off on scope from 10m to 70m

----------


## Mintie

> ? What speed are you pushing the hades, Mintie


920fps

----------


## kruza

My first Darwin award winner in pest shooting.
 After two ricochet off twigs next to it at 25m, 5 minutes of cat and mouse around another tree, it decided it would be a good idea to fly to the front of tree and screech at me??
 1322 crosman.  hades 15.89gr
 10m away 10ft up

----------


## Dama dama

Another victim for the HW95.

----------


## mudgripz

Successful little shoot tonight on farm near Christchurch. Covered quite a wide area spotlighting from the Cruiser. Not easy with bunnies quite flighty - often only giving couple of seconds pause for a shot. But boys did well and shot 72 hares and rabbits in about 3.5 hours.  223s doing the damage with shots from 40m to about 150m in the 25-50k wind. Great little caliber. All three 223s using the Fiocchi 55gr SP - excellent  factory load

A good productive evening.  Next stop 2 days in Tekapo....Mmmmmm..

----------


## Ranal

.243 with Precision Hunter factory ammo at 100m. I didn't expect the results to be quite so drastic. At $4 a round not cheap but other ammo shoots better and only have a few left.

----------


## kruza

Ouch. 
Be perfect for the cat trap.
 They would be able to resist it.

----------


## Dundee

Scoped this one out at 80 yards.bit small to fill my belly so Bo got a treat.

----------


## slk12

Rabbit for supper!

Got my first rabbit today. I often see them in the same scrub area and so when I walked over to it a rabbit shot out past me so I popped it with the 12ga. Our place is in northern Waikato so we don't have many rabbits to shoot. As soon as I was back at the cottage one was sitting 30m from the deck and didn't move for the next 20 mins. What are the chances I see this after I get my first rabbit, that I have been after for so long!

I ignored natural instinct and decided to leave it for my younger brother to bowl over later.

----------


## GdaRock

> .243 with Precision Hunter factory ammo at 100m. I didn't expect the results to be quite so drastic. At $4 a round not cheap but other ammo shoots better and only have a few left. 
> Attachment 212549


Carnage!

----------


## kruza

Finally one slipped up.
 Or maybe it was I got it from the bathroom window. A previously unused spot.

----------


## Dundee

We don't have the mynas out our way yet,east of Dannevirke.

----------


## kruza

They are cunning birds.
 I'm at about 50 odd starlings to 1 mynar (might be two, one glid into gully but sounded like a hit few months back)
 Be a great bird for a pcp or 22lr.
 I  cant get near them with me springer air guns. If you do, soon as you lift it they are gone.
 Can't be that long till they get there, I'm Hastings way. (and not doing a very good job of stopping them)

----------


## kruza

Hmmm turns out a bit of old dog roll and cover is a better way to get mynars.
 Just got another too!

----------


## Micky Duck

> You eat them? If you casserole them at very low heat, they lose all their stringyness and are quite nice.


with a permit ..birds are supposed to be left where they fall if my understanding is correct..the opposite of any other time you shoot a game bird...

----------


## kruza

Stoked with this.
 105m stepped out so prob 90m/95m. 
 Toz 22lr. Pmc 38gr hollow point sub sonic.
 Running away from me ( due to me hitting the ground just in front of it, first shot ) 
 Dropped on the spot.

----------


## Dundee

> Stoked with this.
>  105m stepped out so prob 90m/95m. 
>  Toz 22lr. Pmc 38gr hollow point sub sonic.
>  Running away from me ( due to me hitting the ground just in front of it, first shot ) 
>  Dropped on the spot. Attachment 213040
> Attachment 213044


Good stuff I got one of those early knives and they fucking sharp.

----------


## Dundee

A sky rat with no band.

An Bo got a retrieve on the spur winged plover.

----------


## kruza

What happens if they have a band? Do you have to report it or it just make for tough eating lol

----------


## schwen

Saw a few pairs while putting up a temporary wire to move cows through a paddock, so came back with the M2.
Two juveniles and one adult.

----------


## kruza

Darwin award winner number 2.
 Heading up to check the last mob of bulls this morning.
 Three dogs in canam ( one a foxy) see hare crouched next to track. Slam on brakes calling dogs to get out expecting it to break and dogs to chase. They didn't even notice it,
 I stepped upto it. Grabbed it by its ears went back to quad got spade out and whacked it just below the skull taking out spine. Instant dead. Photos for the nay sayers who would have trouble believing it... No bullet/pellet holes.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Head on shot @ 111 meters using the 223 with Sierra 69gr TMK's



Just one of the wee pockets of perpetrators I cleared during a quick sweep of the area



While laying down on top of a hill I had shot 5 rabbits, I could see 2 just on the other side of a fence frozen still hoping I hadn't seen them.

I was reluctent to take a shot as I didn't want to shoot the farmers fence, while waiting patiently for a clear shot 2 more rabbits hopped out into the open so I despatched them and when I put the scope back on the original 2 they were still frozen still.

I watch them for some time and you could see they wanted to make a run for it but had seen their comrads fall victim, one decided to have a quick groom while waiting for his chance to escape.

Finally the bigger one tore off up hill but then stopped to pause fot a bit, it was just long enough for me to scope him up and drop him.

After seeing this the second rabbit wasn't budging so I started to whistle etc, he put his ears up and looked around so at that stage I could tell he was ready to bolt.

Off he went down hill flat out but stopping just before a fence and high dry grass, I quickly scoped him up and fired, not totally sure I had got him I went for the 100 meter walk to find out.

Sure enough he was curled up on the edge of the long grass the 223 doing its job.

I shot a heap including 13 off a log in a tree plantation, I sat and waited picking them off one at a time with the 10/22 with silencer and subsonics.

Great fun!

----------


## tiroahunta

Did a pest control run this morning on a property i have access to ....
4 magpies, 2 rabbits(hit but not outright kills ) 4 hares, four plovers n a mynah...



Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroahunta

Another pest fun tonight...

3 coons, 6 hares



Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk

----------


## SL600

One cunning & three dummies!

----------


## quentin

17 hornet taking care of business in typical overkill style.

----------


## chopsuey

Cheif rabbit spotter came for a walk tonight. 3 in the bag.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

----------


## NAKED_GOOSE

Found one of these rascals in one of my sheds, finally have an addition to this thread. 
only 1 extra hole in the roof too  :Grin:

----------


## tiroahunta

Another run tonight...

6 hare
3 rabbit



Sent from my SM-A135F using Tapatalk

----------


## CamD

I went away hunting for new year's, but just before,  I finally had conditions and an opportunity line up and I used my new to me new Zastava CZ 99 .22lr and got a Hare with it.  I finally got one on the board   @mudgripz!

----------


## mudgripz

Well done...  :Have A Nice Day:   Hope the kids get into the action soon too  :Have A Nice Day:   Good to take back legs and back steaks off bunnies and hares as they make good eating. 

Looked out my lounge door last night here in Halswell, south Chch and there's a half grown bunny sitting on back lawn. Local species - rabbitus temporarius...they have very short lifespan when local cats catch  them..

----------


## Shearer

> One cunning & three dummies!Attachment 213367


Nice rifle.

----------


## CamD

I did and they tasted great! I put  rub on the back straps and fast-fried them and coated and fried the slowly legs.

thanks @Shearer. @mudgripz helped me suss it out and it's panned out really well.

----------


## short swede

Very nice looking rifle. Always great to get out for a stroll.

----------


## Marty Henry

> I went away hunting for new year's, but just before,  I finally had conditions and an opportunity line up and I used my new to me new Zastava CZ 99 .22lr and got a Hare with it.  I finally got one on the board   @mudgripz!
> Attachment 213707


Very gracefull looking rifle with a nice bit of timber

----------


## Kevinbear

I about flipped out when I seen the pictures of you guys with dead Mynah birds!!! You realize those go for 1500. here in the USA? Sometimes more, this place gets 1700.00 us. 
https://www.junglebirdsfarm.com/our-...nahs-for-sale/

----------


## kruza

Last thing you want is pet mynars escaping.  Horrible pest bird. Very adaptable.
 You want to set up an import licence for them I'm sure plenty people here can live trap.
 Not a pest bird to get loose.

----------


## GdaRock

> Saw a few pairs while putting up a temporary wire to move cows through a paddock, so came back with the M2.
> Two juveniles and one adult.
> Attachment 213268


Great work, shows how close you can get to them! Probably would have bolted if the dogs actually moved. Enjoy the feast.

----------


## short swede

Trying out some new loads for the .204 and left a couple in the magazine ready for the drive out. Plovers at about 100 m one shot with left hand and the other right handed. 32 grain V max creates red mist and feather explosion.

----------


## Ranal

> One cunning & three dummies!Attachment 213367


Lovely looking rifle.

----------


## EmpireSafaris

.  6 Shot at 7 yards

----------


## mudgripz

Excellent shoot this evening on a farm near Chch. 

Covered a big farm spotlighting from the Cruiser and boys did well with the 223s. Started at 9.45pm and by knock off at 2am we had popped 95 rabbits and hares. Some shots very difficult in long grass, and alot of bunnies very flighty - giving only a second or three here and there for a shot when running across paddocks. But all the boys did well and enjoyed the outing. 

Funny moments - we were picking up the bodies and throwing them up into a box on top of Cruiser. But quite a few missed...so mate's truck now splattered with blood. Looks like a horror movie. And when I went to throw one big hare up into box, it slipped out of my hand and went straight thru open window and hit @gadgetman. Gave him a good dose of blood and guts... Need a bin or something that will attach to back of truck to hold bodies..

----------


## gadgetman

> Excellent shoot this evening on a farm near Chch. 
> 
> Covered a big farm spotlighting from the Cruiser and boys did well with the 223s. Started at 9.45pm and by knock off at 2am we had popped 95 rabbits and hares. Some shots very difficult in long grass, and alot of bunnies very flighty - giving only a second or three here and there for a shot when running across paddocks. But all the boys did well and enjoyed the outing. 
> 
> Funny moments - we were picking up the bodies and throwing them up into a box on top of Cruiser. But quite a few missed...so mate's truck now splattered with blood. Looks like a horror movie. And when I went to throw one big hare up into box, it slipped out of my hand and went straight thru open window and hit @gadgetman. Gave him a good dose of blood and guts... Need a bin or something that will attach to back of truck to hold bodies..


Very good outing. Plenty of Texas Heart Shots as hares are running away and momentarily straighten up to run straight away, very high success rate with that shot as they're still in the cross hairs. Also shot my first rat.

----------


## SF90

Murderous pack of bastards ............ aren't we  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mudgripz

Need to find a pick up solution as this site's farmer requires us to recover dead bunnies and drop them in rubbish hole at back of farm. Need a substantial size bin/container, and one preferably that can transfer to any of 3 team trucks. These days 40-95 hares/bunnies each night and that's alot of bodies/weight. 

Trailer not good - ground too bumpy in places. A big plastic bin on roof rack can work, but standing on sideboards and getting them out later an issue - and the 223 makes a hell of a mess and every bunny you throw up spreads the red! A wheelie bin attached to back would work but the 3 trucks have different stock/offroad bumper setups. In common they all have spare wheel mounted on back and a wheelie bin could poss be strapped through spokes to wheel. But that also is going to bounce like hell, loosen... Would need some kind of transferable bottom mount/plate to support it...

Any thoughts, ideas welcome.. What do you guys use?

----------


## ROKTOY

Metal hoop that attaches to spare wheel, A heavy canvas/PVC bag with a zipper in the bottom that also attaches from hoop/spare wheel. perhaps a metal plate off tow bar to support weight. Unzip bag to drop carcasses into offal hole and allows easy hose out afterwards

----------


## gadgetman

> Metal hoop that attaches to spare wheel, A heavy canvas/PVC bag with a zipper in the bottom that also attaches from hoop/spare wheel. perhaps a metal plate off tow bar to support weight. Unzip bag to drop carcasses into offal hole and allows easy hose out afterwards


Could weld up a bag from PVC sign/tarp material.

I had the idea of welding up a bin, with some mesh, that can slide into the receiver hitch on the cruisers. Would need something else for my wagon, maybe weld on a 'receiver' to tow bar.

----------


## Rushy

GM allow me to sew the seed of an idea in your head.  I give you the VMS30.  This is a tail gate mounted, hands free Vacuum pick up industrial Mincer and associated Spreader that flings minced critters thirty metres either side of your vehicle while your vehicle is in motion after other critters. You are welcome although I do expect a royalty.

----------


## mudgripz

:Grin:  :Grin:   great idea Rushy   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## hotbarrels

Make up a frame to support your wheelie bin that fits into the removable tow ball hitch. 

Industrial version of this ....

----------


## Flyblown

> Cheif rabbit spotter came for a walk tonight. 3 in the bag.


Mate, Chief Rabbit Spotter is clearly indicating there’s only two! 

Great to have her by your side I’m sure. Good on ya.

----------


## kidmac42

Out and about the other night

----------


## SL600

Makin the most of whats left of the holidays.Sunday variety show :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EmpireSafaris

Nice Rifle.

----------

